# January Jelly Beans 2014!



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Januaryjellybeans2_zpsb13de334.png

Welcome to January Jelly Beans!

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Untitled-5_zpscdd5c61e.jpghttps://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/pj_zps1e32016f.jpghttps://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/yj_zps247f6f4a.jpghttps://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Untitled-5_zpscdd5c61e.jpghttps://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/pj_zps1e32016f.jpghttps://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/yj_zps247f6f4a.jpghttps://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Untitled-5_zpscdd5c61e.jpghttps://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/pj_zps1e32016f.jpghttps://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/yj_zps247f6f4a.jpghttps://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Untitled-5_zpscdd5c61e.jpghttps://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/pj_zps1e32016f.jpghttps://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/yj_zps247f6f4a.jpg


This is an open group.

*Please send me a private message with your due date, updated EDD, or baby gender or team yellow status so that I can update the list.* This way I don't inadvertently miss you. :flower:

Facebook group is up and running, and we are a chatty bunch! For privacy purposes, I won't post the link here, but if you want to be added, PM me, WhitheartsQ, or pnutsprincess your FB direct link (easiest way to add you: facebook.com/whateveryourshappenstobe) or your info (full name, e-mail address, and where you live in case there are multiple people with the same name), I'll send you a friend request, and then I'll add you to the group. Once you are added, none of your other friends will be able to see that you are a part of the group because the security setting of the group is "secret"... so your pregnancy will not be public knowledge.


https://lmtm.lilypie.com/HMlvm4.png
*January 1*: 
Lou1
mumo20
skimomma
hshucksmith https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Untitled-5_zpscdd5c61e.jpg

~~~~~~~~~~

https://lmtm.lilypie.com/lBrxm4.png
*January 2*: 
prettyjen82 https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/pj_zps1e32016f.jpg

~~~~~~~~~~

https://lmtm.lilypie.com/YwW4m4.png
*January 3*: 
EllissMummy
ADR10

~~~~~~~~~~

https://lmtm.lilypie.com/d373m4.png
*January 4*: 
hakunamatata https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Untitled-5_zpscdd5c61e.jpg
TryRocking https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Untitled-5_zpscdd5c61e.jpg
Hopeful27yrs 
Megan252 https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Untitled-5_zpscdd5c61e.jpg
Markswife10 https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/pj_zps1e32016f.jpg
luciole
angelsmummy
jenilynn42
Raven86 https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Untitled-5_zpscdd5c61e.jpg
bozzy https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Untitled-5_zpscdd5c61e.jpg

~~~~~~~~~~

https://lmtm.lilypie.com/knljm4.png
*January 5*: 
Angie79 https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/pj_zps1e32016f.jpg

~~~~~~~~~~

https://lmtm.lilypie.com/4A8tm4.png
*January 6*: 
kate1984
Alyssa Drough
Leannanatalie
Want2bemommy https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/pj_zps1e32016f.jpg https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/pj_zps1e32016f.jpg
Lushie23
leopard https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Untitled-5_zpscdd5c61e.jpg

~~~~~~~~~~

https://lmtm.lilypie.com/0DDWm4.png
*January 7*: 
J_lynn8705 https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/pj_zps1e32016f.jpg
penguin1
jenegade https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Untitled-5_zpscdd5c61e.jpg
bluecathy1978 https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Untitled-5_zpscdd5c61e.jpg

~~~~~~~~~~

https://lmtm.lilypie.com/zUPMm4.png
*January 8*: 
...

~~~~~~~~~~

https://lmtm.lilypie.com/k1KIm4.png?hCHlgVMX
*January 9*: 
mo0nangel 

~~~~~~~~~~

https://lmtm.lilypie.com/dLJ4m4.png
*January 10*: 
wrightywales https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/pj_zps1e32016f.jpg
Britt1986 https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/yj_zps247f6f4a.jpg

~~~~~~~~~~

https://lmtm.lilypie.com/yBoim4.png
*January 11*: 
Lucy529 https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Untitled-5_zpscdd5c61e.jpg
MommaBarry https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Untitled-5_zpscdd5c61e.jpg

~~~~~~~~~~

https://lmtm.lilypie.com/6lEKm4.png
*January 12*: 
WhitheartsQ https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Untitled-5_zpscdd5c61e.jpg
umbrella https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Untitled-5_zpscdd5c61e.jpg
melann13 https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/pj_zps1e32016f.jpg
Mommy2beMsDM https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/pj_zps1e32016f.jpg
Nelle84

~~~~~~~~~~

https://lmtm.lilypie.com/31xQm4.png
*January 13*: 
vtjess423 https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Untitled-5_zpscdd5c61e.jpg
nickyb
xxemmyxx https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Untitled-5_zpscdd5c61e.jpg
jenniferttc1

~~~~~~~~~~

https://lmtm.lilypie.com/6z0Wm4.png
*January 14*: 
xx Emily xx https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/yj_zps247f6f4a.jpg 
chathamlady
NewYearNewMe
MrsKay
Srrme https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Untitled-5_zpscdd5c61e.jpg
despttc https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/yj_zps247f6f4a.jpg 
chathamlady

~~~~~~~~~~

https://lmtm.lilypie.com/rufDm4.png
*January 15*: 
xxshatacia
mommytobe11 https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Untitled-5_zpscdd5c61e.jpg
Lindsayms05 https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/pj_zps1e32016f.jpg
HawkLover https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/pj_zps1e32016f.jpg

~~~~~~~~~~

https://lmtm.lilypie.com/BsXMm4.png
*January 16*: 
Piperette https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Untitled-5_zpscdd5c61e.jpg
karebear76
Rachael737
Daynaa
new_to_ttc https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Untitled-5_zpscdd5c61e.jpg

~~~~~~~~~~

https://lmtm.lilypie.com/Cixmm4.png
*January 17*: 
Worriedk https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/yj_zps247f6f4a.jpg 
Ameli https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/pj_zps1e32016f.jpg
eddjanuary10 https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/pj_zps1e32016f.jpg
Thyite https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Untitled-5_zpscdd5c61e.jpg
Hevalouaddict https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Untitled-5_zpscdd5c61e.jpg https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Untitled-5_zpscdd5c61e.jpg

~~~~~~~~~~

https://lmtm.lilypie.com/PfdNm4.png
*January 18*: 
goldstns https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/pj_zps1e32016f.jpg
tinkerbellsie https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/yj_zps247f6f4a.jpg
xjesx

~~~~~~~~~~
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/PhgOm4.png
*January 19*: 
medic76097 https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/yj_zps247f6f4a.jpg

~~~~~~~~~~

https://lmtm.lilypie.com/JeQ1m4.png
*January 20*: 
pnutsprincess https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Untitled-5_zpscdd5c61e.jpg
ames_x
anna1976
mallerm https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/pj_zps1e32016f.jpg
DaniMoose
Kyme3
wolfQ https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/pj_zps1e32016f.jpg

~~~~~~~~~~

https://lmtm.lilypie.com/Eokfm4.png
*January 21*: 
Sorsha https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Untitled-5_zpscdd5c61e.jpg
lauraclili https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/yj_zps247f6f4a.jpg
Sparkle23

~~~~~~~~~~

https://lmtm.lilypie.com/v7Tnm4.png
*January 22*: 
ttcfurrever https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/pj_zps1e32016f.jpg
LittleNikki
Munchkin30
haylz9
TirednFat
Shellielouise
Twag https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Untitled-5_zpscdd5c61e.jpg

~~~~~~~~~~

https://lmtm.lilypie.com/AgBzm4.png
*January 23*: 
samjm83
Delamere19 https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Untitled-5_zpscdd5c61e.jpg
shellideaks https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Untitled-5_zpscdd5c61e.jpg
Raggydoll

~~~~~~~~~~

https://lmtm.lilypie.com/0wdSm4.png
*January 24*: 
kirstyjane13
lian_83 https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Untitled-5_zpscdd5c61e.jpg
Caro912
PitaPrincess
AmyMarie

~~~~~~~~~~

https://lmtm.lilypie.com/JiC7m4.png
*January 25*: 
TayBabes92
lsmith073104
Boozlebub

~~~~~~~~~~

https://lmtm.lilypie.com/2JHkm4.png
*January 26*: 
flashy09
sarsaparilla
starrilicious
trying hard https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/yj_zps247f6f4a.jpg
Elleney
Mummymoo_x https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/yj_zps247f6f4a.jpg
KellyLouise91

~~~~~~~~~~

https://lmtm.lilypie.com/ZnLBm4.png
*January 27*: 
sallyhansen76 https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Untitled-5_zpscdd5c61e.jpg
sianma
Geordie_gal https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Untitled-5_zpscdd5c61e.jpg

~~~~~~~~~~

https://lmtm.lilypie.com/VA2um4.png
*January 28*: 
MommyPrice https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Untitled-5_zpscdd5c61e.jpg
Ashleyy84
EllieNation
sjones1125 https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Untitled-5_zpscdd5c61e.jpg
babybaker2011
BabyDinoMummy https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Untitled-5_zpscdd5c61e.jpg

~~~~~~~~~~

https://lmtm.lilypie.com/jcJem4.png
*January 29*: 
horseypants https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/pj_zps1e32016f.jpg
Lola_0106

~~~~~~~~~~

https://lmtm.lilypie.com/Ax97m4.png
*January 30*: 
SBinRI https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Untitled-5_zpscdd5c61e.jpg
wantsalittle1
candycrush https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/pj_zps1e32016f.jpg
kiki13

~~~~~~~~~~

https://lmtm.lilypie.com/SlfXm4.png?EUFpKJSr
*January 31*: 
xheylove https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Untitled-5_zpscdd5c61e.jpg
flower94 https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Untitled-5_zpscdd5c61e.jpg
salamander91
Heather11
MummyToBe123,
shytwin25
lovepink https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/yj_zps247f6f4a.jpg

~~~~~~~~~~

https://lmtm.lilypie.com/TcvQm4.png?JtQKQ5sU
*February 1:*
A132429 

~~~~~~~~~~

https://lmtm.lilypie.com/Yjzmm4.png?G9gI0xBN
*February 23:*
Lisa1981 

~~~~~~~~~~

_
Even though your mama only knew you for a short time
and you were taken away so soon, 
you were very much loved and always will be.
_
_Our Second Trimester Angel_

Radiance's little boy:
Elijah Alexander, born August 9, 2013 at 2:37 am,
weighing 4.8 oz & measuring 8.25 inches long
:hugs: RIP little angel :angel:

_Our First Trimester Angels_

:hugs: krys :angel: 
:hugs: brittany12 :angel: 
:hugs: Misscalais :angel:
:hugs: Pinkee :angel:
:hugs: c.m.c :angel:
:hugs: Naaxi :angel:
:hugs: bubblebubble1 :angel:
:hugs: pinkmummyof3 :angel:
:hugs: Flibberty87 :angel:
:hugs: Live_in_Hope :angel:
:hugs: Lisa1981 :angel:
:hugs: kerlouet :angel:
:hugs: x_welshgirl_x :angel:
:hugs: tezzy :angel:
:hugs: Radiance - baby Hope :angel:


*Graphics:*

Spoiler
*Graphics by hakunamatata:*

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/jellybeanbanner_zps86f1dbbd.gif

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/bannerfans_7660932_zps0642f57b.jpg

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/jellybeanbanner3_zpsddb83d4a.png

*Graphics by Pnutsprincess:*

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/lacey1_zpsb84b7f67.jpg

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/lacey2_zpsba4f28fb.jpg

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/lacey3_zpsdb8d07eb.jpg

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/lacey4_zps611ef232.jpg

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/lacey5_zps060767bd.jpg

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/lacey6_zps11701d77.jpg

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/lacey7_zps1d8d3f96.jpg

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/lacey8_zps8cbaf58d.jpg

*Graphics from January Jelly Beans 2012 Group:*

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Januaryjellybeans2_zpsb13de334.png

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/JJbean_zpsee35434d.png

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/jjbb-1_zps146758ab.png
https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/jjbb2_zps54622c3c.png
https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/jjbp_zps9fe06f59.png

*Graphics from the internet:*

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/january_zps11b8f4a9.jpg
https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/duejan_zpsebc3b015.gif
https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/newyear_zps4c4dbc61.jpg
https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/newyear2_zps44dbc34b.png


----------



## Piperette

Great work, hakuna. :thumbup:


----------



## angie79

Yayy :happydance:

Xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

If your date is wrong or not on the list, please PM me so that I don't accidentally miss it in the thread. Thanks :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww fabby!! Thanks! :)


----------



## ttcfurrever

This is great, and I love the banner!


----------



## hakunamatata

I wish I could take credit for the banner - we totally borrowed that from last year's group :blush: :haha: They are very generous with their graphics. I am going to add more graphics soon.


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm going to start a secret/private Facebook group too if you want to join in. No one in "real life" will be able to see your information or the fact that you're in a pregnancy group, so you won't have to worry about anyone finding out you're pregnant. PM me if you want in!


----------



## ttcfurrever

What symptoms are you all having? I'm still crampy and my :holly: are extra tender today.


----------



## Piperette

No symptoms for me apart from feeling very hungry all the time. :blush:


----------



## hakunamatata

My lower abdomen and boobs are super bloated.


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm 99 percent sure I've added everyone from browsing the old thread, except for c.m.c - if you could tell me your due date that would be good. 

New members are welcome :flower:


----------



## Sorsha

Can I join in? :)

I'm only estimating my due date because I'm not 100% sure which day I Oed on, but I think it's Jan 21. 

Symptoms: Periodic queasiness (only mild so far, thankfully), sore boobs, extra tired and foggy-headed, mild cramping, twinges, and pressure down below. Also this morning for the first time (never happened in my other pregnancy) I got the metallic-taste-in-the-mouth thing. Such a weird sensation!


----------



## Pinkee

So I shall update you with my official due date soon!
I'm so excited!


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome Sorsha!

Let us know how your appt goes Pinkee!


----------



## prettyjen82

Great job on the new thread!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## c.m.c

Hi Ladies.... im due 3rd January


----------



## hakunamatata

Thanks!

Facebook group is up and running. For privacy purposes, I won't post the link here, but if you want to be added, PM me your FB info, I'll send you a friend request, then add you to the group. Once you are added, none of your other friends will be able to see that you are a part of the group, so your pregnancy secrets are safe.


----------



## Megan252

Love this new thread, great name!! 
I have my first appointment this afternoon. It'll just be confirmation of the pregnancy (POAS, have done that many times!!) and sorting out my lab work, scans etc. I'm excited though! 

Hope everyone is feeling well :)


----------



## ttcfurrever

Pinkee said:


> So I shall update you with my official due date soon!
> I'm so excited!

Good luck at your appointment!

Good luck to you too Megan!


----------



## live_in_hope

Helloooo :wave: i'm here! :dance:
Xxx


----------



## Alyssa Drough

Definitely got bigger boobs! Also got quite emotional last night and cried for the first time in over a year!

Not looking forward to morning sickness as I work in retail and I'm often on my own on in the shop for a while so running to the toilet will be difficult!!! Hopefully my MS will only come at certain times so I can plan for it!!!


----------



## Alyssa Drough

And I submitted my hospital self-referral form today so hopefully I should hear from the midwives soon and get my booking appointment and first scan booked!!!


----------



## WhitheartsQ

This new thread looks great! Thanks for putting it all together! 

As far as symptoms I am feeling really good today. Have been more emotional lately though.

I plan on calling and setting up my first appointment today! Glad I got on here and saw that others had theirs set up to remind me. :)


----------



## hakunamatata

K - Oooh that's hard, hopefully you won't have to make any hasty exits!


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay for appointments! My next appointment is the in-depth history with a nurse on June 10. Scan, screening, and internal exam on July 2.


----------



## hakunamatata

Anyone else thinking of having a vbac (vaginal birth after cesarean)? I had a c-section last time because Ani was breech and they wouldn't let me attempt a natural birth. I'm considering a vbac this time. The c-section actually went very well, and I healed very quickly, but I'm thinking I'd bounce back after a vbac even faster.


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Hakuna, this is off topic, but I keep meaning to tell you your daughter is gorgeous!


----------



## hakunamatata

Aw thanks!! <3 She's snoozing right now.


----------



## live_in_hope

she is! Such a cutie! Perhaps we should introduce our LOs, future big brother's and sisters! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## vtjess423

My symptoms seem to come and go and they have been very minor. My boobs were a bit sore this weekend and little today but that's the first time they have been. I was a little nauseous this morning but once I ate breakfast I felt fine. I get some minor cramping now and then but that's it for me. I kinda wish my symptoms were more consistent! :) I don't have my first OB appointment until the 31st and I'm not even sure what'll my dr will do there. On my first pregnancy, I had a mc before I even got to see the doctor and then with my son, I had some minor bleeding (which was about 2 months after the mc) and there was some concerns so I had blood work and a u/s at about 7 weeks to confirm, so this'll be new to me. I'm hoping she'll at least book me for a scan to date me but I'm not sure what the standard procedure is.


----------



## live_in_hope

Back onto symptoms.........

I am not feeling anything? :nope: when should I get worried? :shrug:

I get abit light headed if I stand up too quickly but havn't felt anything really. Some evenings my boobs and thighs get hot to touch but they arent sore.....should I appreciate it while it lasts :haha: x

I'm phoning this week for my 1st midwife appointment at 8 weeks and my early scan is booked for 12th June at 9 weeks! :dance: for no other reason that i cant wait to see my lil jellybean! Xx


----------



## angie79

Yay new people - hi everyone

My only symptoms which are different to my first pregnancy is dizziness, tiredness, back ache and heart burn

Xxx


----------



## angie79

live_in_hope said:


> Back onto symptoms.........
> 
> I am not feeling anything? :nope: when should I get worried? :shrug:
> 
> I get abit light headed if I stand up too quickly but havn't felt anything really. Some evenings my boobs and thighs get hot to touch but they arent sore.....should I appreciate it while it lasts :haha: xx

I had a few cramps with Alex but that was it my whole pregnancy I was so lucky but I was worried in the early days until I realised that's just how my pregnancy was going to be

Xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

angie79 said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> Back onto symptoms.........
> 
> I am not feeling anything? :nope: when should I get worried? :shrug:
> 
> I get abit light headed if I stand up too quickly but havn't felt anything really. Some evenings my boobs and thighs get hot to touch but they arent sore.....should I appreciate it while it lasts :haha: xx
> 
> I had a few cramps with Alex but that was it my whole pregnancy I was so lucky but I was worried in the early days until I realised that's just how my pregnancy was going to be
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

Thanks Angie! :thumbup: i guess im naturally comparing how I feel to my last pregnancy. Although I never had MS (lucky me i know)i did have lots of camps,twinges,pulling etc. but then if i think about it, maybe it wont be as twingey and pully as the muscles have been pulled around before so are naturally looser after already having a child? Is that a plausible theory??lol xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Yeah thats a good theory live :haha: But yes I would definitely make the most of minimum symptoms hun :haha: Maybe you is carrying a boy hence different feelings :winkwink:

:happydance: congratulations on the new BFPs :happydance:

Hope all the appts go well!! Mine is end of May and then beginning July for the scan :thumbup:

Introducing the siblings to be is a great idea.. I maybe talk about mine a fair bit (lot) :blush: lol


----------



## ttcfurrever

My cramps are pretty noticeable. But, I wouldn't trade them!

I'm a little freaked out at knowing so early. I can't stop testing! I've taken 3 FRERS and plan to pick up some dollar tests in the morning. I'll be testing every day until my beta, LOL.


----------



## WhitheartsQ

live_in_hope said:


> she is! Such a cutie! Perhaps we should introduce our LOs, future big brother's and sisters! :thumbup: xxx

I love this idea! This will be my first, so I don't have anyone to introduce, but would love seeing pics and hearing about all the lo's!


----------



## Alyssa Drough

First for us too!!! I'm even more excited because it's my Dad's first grandchild as well.


----------



## ttcfurrever

It's our first as well. We are so excited!


----------



## Worriedk

Hi everyone
Thanks for setting this thread up! Will be lovely to get to know each other and travel this journey together. 
I have by dr appointment on wed morning to confirm pregnancy. Very very worried as all tests coming up very very faint. None have got any darker from when I found out on sat!!! Quite concerned. No symptoms as such yet tho I do feel but suck but to be honest I think it's a sickness you feel when you r nervous!!
hope u r all well and taking it easy. Just putting feet up tonight and catching up on all the soaps. Dd just asleep. Oh just don't the dishes while I don't the bed time story!


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Alyssa Drough said:


> First for us too!!! I'm even more excited because it's my Dad's first grandchild as well.

It will be my parents first grandkid too! And mil and fil's 3rd.


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Worriedk said:


> Hi everyone
> Thanks for setting this thread up! Will be lovely to get to know each other and travel this journey together.
> I have by dr appointment on wed morning to confirm pregnancy. Very very worried as all tests coming up very very faint. None have got any darker from when I found out on sat!!! Quite concerned. No symptoms as such yet tho I do feel but suck but to be honest I think it's a sickness you feel when you r nervous!!
> hope u r all well and taking it easy. Just putting feet up tonight and catching up on all the soaps. Dd just asleep. Oh just don't the dishes while I don't the bed time story!

I hope things go great at your appointment! Try not to worry. Enjoy your relaxing day!


----------



## vtjess423

This will be my second. You can see a pic of my son as my avatar. :) He just turned 2 on April 29th. His favorite thing in the word right now is Disney's Cars; the first thing he asks for when we wakes up each morning are his cars. :haha: He's still too little to understand that mommy's having another baby so I don't know how he'll react when he/she is here. I'm sure he'll make a great big brother but it may take a bit of time to adjust to not having mommys and daddys attention all to himself! :)


----------



## WhitheartsQ

He is a cutie! I love the fact that he enjoys his cars so much!
My sil just had her 2nd, about the same spacing as you. Her daughter freaked out when she first saw her mom hold her new brother, but is now a loving big sister!


----------



## hshucksmith

Pleased to introduce myself as marmite loving mummy-to-be, Hannah :D I'm due 01/01/2014. Praying this one sticks after 4 first tri MCs. Looking forward to talking to you all.


----------



## vtjess423

WhitheartsQ said:


> He is a cutie! I love the fact that he enjoys his cars so much!
> My sil just had her 2nd, about the same spacing as you. Her daughter freaked out when she first saw her mom hold her new brother, but is now a loving big sister!


I'm glad to hear that she became a loving big sister. It gives me hope! :) I'm sure my son will be a loving big brother too. Just right now he always wants Mommy so I know it'll be a tough transition! :)


----------



## angie79

I think exactly like that Live :haha:

This is Alex he was born 28th july 2011 and weighed 8lb 11oz after a 9 hour labour. He is a proper cheeky boy but I wouldn't have him any other way
 



Attached Files:







Alex 19 months.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 3









Alex 21 months.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 1


----------



## WhitheartsQ

angie79 said:


> I think exactly like that Live :haha:
> 
> This is Alex he was born 28th july 2011 and weighed 8lb 11oz after a 9 hour labour. He is a proper cheeky boy but I wouldn't have him any other way

I love his smile! He does look like he is full of mischeif!


----------



## Worriedk

angie79 said:


> I think exactly like that Live :haha:
> 
> This is Alex he was born 28th july 2011 and weighed 8lb 11oz after a 9 hour labour. He is a proper cheeky boy but I wouldn't have him any other way

Aww, so cute. My dd is 2 in July. Our babies will be the same age gap! I have no idea how she will react! She loves dolls etc but is not a bit gentle!


----------



## angie79

WhitheartsQ said:


> angie79 said:
> 
> 
> I think exactly like that Live :haha:
> 
> This is Alex he was born 28th july 2011 and weighed 8lb 11oz after a 9 hour labour. He is a proper cheeky boy but I wouldn't have him any other way
> 
> I love his smile! He does look like he is full of mischeif!Click to expand...

oh he certainly is :rofl:

xxx


----------



## angie79

Worriedk said:


> angie79 said:
> 
> 
> I think exactly like that Live :haha:
> 
> This is Alex he was born 28th july 2011 and weighed 8lb 11oz after a 9 hour labour. He is a proper cheeky boy but I wouldn't have him any other way
> 
> Aww, so cute. My dd is 2 in July. Our babies will be the same age gap! I have no idea how she will react! She loves dolls etc but is not a bit gentle!Click to expand...

i'm dreading it already - Alex is not good with sharing me and his dad already and can be a bit heavy handed. Sometimes I wonder how I will cope :haha:

xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

vtjess423 said:


> This will be my second. You can see a pic of my son as my avatar. :) He just turned 2 on April 29th. His favorite thing in the word right now is Disney's Cars; the first thing he asks for when we wakes up each morning are his cars. :haha: He's still too little to understand that mommy's having another baby so I don't know how he'll react when he/she is here. I'm sure he'll make a great big brother but it may take a bit of time to adjust to not having mommys and daddys attention all to himself! :)

Ariana is too little to understand too. She just smiled and drooled when I told her! :haha:

Ani is her nickname, and she loves playing peek-a-boo, eating yogurt, and trying to pet the dog though the dog usually runs away. Her pic is in my avatar, and I have loads on FB.


----------



## hakunamatata

Worriedk said:


> Hi everyone
> Thanks for setting this thread up! Will be lovely to get to know each other and travel this journey together.
> I have by dr appointment on wed morning to confirm pregnancy. Very very worried as all tests coming up very very faint. None have got any darker from when I found out on sat!!! Quite concerned. No symptoms as such yet tho I do feel but suck but to be honest I think it's a sickness you feel when you r nervous!!
> hope u r all well and taking it easy. Just putting feet up tonight and catching up on all the soaps. Dd just asleep. Oh just don't the dishes while I don't the bed time story!

Hope your appointment goes well! :hugs:



hshucksmith said:


> Pleased to introduce myself as marmite loving mummy-to-be, Hannah :D I'm due 01/01/2014. Praying this one sticks after 4 first tri MCs. Looking forward to talking to you all.

Welcome! :flower:



angie79 said:


> I think exactly like that Live :haha:
> 
> This is Alex he was born 28th july 2011 and weighed 8lb 11oz after a 9 hour labour. He is a proper cheeky boy but I wouldn't have him any other way

What a cutie!! He does look like he keeps you on your toes! :haha:


----------



## Try Rocking

Hi ladies! 

My daughter is very excited at a sibling but she keeps asking for a "big boy". My husband finally figured out she wants someone her own age lol 
I've explained it to her so now she goes back and forth saying she would like a brother or sister. 
My kids will be almost exactly 4 years apart. My daughter's birthday is January 7th and my EDD is January 10th. We'll see what the ultrasound says (June 3rd) but I can't imagine there will be much (if any) difference. 

I am definitely wanting a VBAC, my in town doctor has said he doesn't see any reason why I shouldn't be able to have one but I'll also have to talk to my out of town doctor (I need to drive 2.5 hours to have my baby as they don't deliver babies in town unless it's an emergency) about it although I can't see her having a problem with it. 

I am extremely excited!

As for symptoms, my boobs are killing me, I have cramps off and on,acne, my nausea goes from good to omg I'm going to throw up (but haven't yet). I get tired easily, I'm irritable (I hate when my husband agrees when I mention this lol) and certain foods are already making me feel ill just by smelling them. Oh and I've had some pretty bad dizzy spells as well. 

All of this reminds me of my last pregnancy and if it keeps going I shouldn't actually throw up. I can hope at least! 

I hope we all have amazing and healthy pregnancies!


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Good job with the new thread. Have felt fine for the last 2 days (well apart from the sore boobs and cramps) - I think the weekend rest definitely helped. Considering early bedtime tonight to keep up with my sleep! :)


----------



## hakunamatata

TR you totally planted the idea of vbac in my brain :haha: Anyone else hoping/planning for one?

I was reading online about certain exercises that can help breech babies get in the right position. I wonder if they help. Hopefully this jelly bean will be pointing in the right direction this time :haha:


----------



## Try Rocking

lol I do what I can ;) 

Amira was breech too, she was too big to turn though and with me being hypersensitive I'm sure it would have been horribly painful :( 
I'm hoping the next one won't be stubborn lol


----------



## WhitheartsQ

I hope this isn't silly, but what is vbac?


----------



## hakunamatata

They wouldn't even attempt a version because my amniotic fluid was too low.

Here's hoping for upside-down babies! :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

WhitheartsQ said:


> I hope this isn't silly, but what is vbac?

Vaginal birth after c-section :flower:


----------



## Try Rocking

lol I hope that for both of us! HEAD DOWN HEAD DOWN!


----------



## live_in_hope

Love reading about the sibling intros!! :dance: Ive started an intro thread for us (coz we havn't got enough already Im sure) :haha:


Introduce the Big Brothers and sisters to be!!


----------



## kirstyjane13

Hiya, I'm Kirsty, 23 and got my bfp today. Its still very early days but I'm due 24/01/2014 
Nice to meet you all xx


----------



## WhitheartsQ

hakunamatata said:


> WhitheartsQ said:
> 
> 
> I hope this isn't silly, but what is vbac?
> 
> Vaginal birth after c-section :flower:Click to expand...

Oh, yes, you had already said that. Thanks for sharing it with me again!


----------



## Worriedk

Welcome Kirsty!
All the big brothers and sisters sound so cute. My dd doesn't have a clue. My oh was telling her there is a baby in mummy's tummy so her new word is baby! I had to tell him to stop saying that as we are not telling people for a while and although she doesn't understand she remembers everything and copies everything....don't want her hitting my tummy saying baby!!
Hope all you babies are head down this time!
I'm hoping for natural birth but midwife said last time I will need c section as I had a bad third degree tear!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

I haven't been on for a couple of days and feels like I've missed loads. No symptoms at all here, I'm sure its just a matter of time before the sickness kicks in. I feel so tired today (Alex is teething and was tossing and turning all night, felt like I was awake most the night). 

I dread to think what he's going to be like when the baby arrives. He can be gentle and loving sometimes but with my dads puppy he can also pick her up by her fur, kick her and poke her in the eyes lol. He seems to love other children and doesn't get jealous if. I'm holding his cousin so we shall see.


----------



## hakunamatata

Ooooh! Cousins are excellent practice!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Definitely. He's 6 months younger than Alex. BIL and SIL are also having another baby in November so will see how he is then too. At the minute he's always on the go and isn't bothered with me. unless he wants me to turn a toy on for him, only time he wants cuddles is when its bed time.


----------



## Sorsha

Wow, this thread really took off fast! :) Hi everyone! :wave:

Love seeing everyone's LOs! This will be our first, and my parents' first grandkid. Second grandkid for the in-laws (my SIL is pregnant and due in October, so we are excited the cousins will be close in age).



ttcfurrever said:


> I'm a little freaked out at knowing so early. I can't stop testing! I've taken 3 FRERS and plan to pick up some dollar tests in the morning. I'll be testing every day until my beta, LOL.

I hear you! I have been testing every day just to see the line get darker... I think I'll feel better when I hit five weeks.

Waiting to hear back from the midwife clinic. I want to go to the same one I was with before, but there are more women who want midwives than midwives to go around in this city, so they often have waiting lists... I'm hoping that since I got in there so early it won't be a problem.

How certain is everyone of their due date? 

I'm guessing based on the last time we BDed, which was a day when I'd finally seen EWCM and checked my cervix and found it high and soft, but the ovulation monitor I was using didn't pick up a peak, so I'm really not sure exactly when it happened. Can't have been too long after, though! I'm hoping to get an early scan for dating and also reassurance after having a MMC last time.


----------



## WhitheartsQ

I'm really not too certain. The edd is based purely off the date of my last period. I didn't get any signs of o and of course decided not to temp that cycle. lol. We also didn't bd during the right time if I o'ed on the day my app says. 
I do figure it can't be too far off based of my period though.


----------



## hakunamatata

According to LMP my due date is January 10, and that's the official due date at my doctor's. However based on when I think I might've ovulated, I'd be January 8.

Guess the baby will just come out when he/she wants :haha:

Sorry about your previous mc Sorsha :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww how lovely are all these siblings to be :cloud9: And how special so many first time mummies :cloud9:

Symptoms are slowing down here :thumbup: Though a little paranoid its gone from full on to not much :wacko: :argh: we're never happy huh lol

These are my monsters. My eldest is Joshua, he just had his 10th birthday. He was born at 39+6 on 3rd May. I didnt find out I was pregnant with him until 19wks 5days, so a short pregnancy, but a very trying one, lots of haemorages and a partial placental abruption! But the little man was perfectly healthy and got to term! My youngest is George, just turned 2 yesterday :cloud9: He was induced and born at 42 weeks :wacko: When I say born he was pratically crow-barred out, he was quite comfy lol :haha: His pregnancy wasnt without complications either, so really hoping for an easier time this one lol The boys are so different, Joshua was a quiet toddler though not so much now very out going :thumbup: George.. he is just the cheekiest funiest toddler I have ever met :haha: He's a handful lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4304 (450 x 600).jpg
File size: 77.3 KB
Views: 2









SAM_0991 (600 x 450).jpg
File size: 52.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hakunamatata

Happy birthday George! Funny that he didn't want to come out!


----------



## Try Rocking

awww Happy Birthday George!


----------



## lindsayms05

I would love to join ladies! I'm a long term ttc'er and we are finally expecting our first!! based off f my lmp, my edd is January 16th. I've already had a set of betas and will be having my first scan on Friday. I'm excited and terrified at th same time!


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome!


----------



## karebear76

Hi Everyone! I'm due January 16th. I'm super nervous as I had an ectopic/miscarriage in January:( Luckily I was able to get pregnant the first cycle trying again. I am hoping that this one is a good one!!

So far my symptoms are mildly sore/fuller breasts and period-like cramping. I am having more symptoms than I did last time and also a much darker line on my HPT so I've got a good feeling about this one. I'll be going in for an early ultrasound very soon, as I'm at a higher risk for another ectopic. I'm so badly wanting it to be in the right spot and very sticky :)


----------



## ttcfurrever

Good morning everyone!

Hello to Lindsay and Karebear.

Happy birthday George!


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Welcome girls, congratulations!


----------



## EllissMummy

:thumbup: Great work hakuna!!!


----------



## Piperette

:hi: karebear76 and lindsayms05.

I am also due on 16th January.


----------



## J_lynn8705

Hi! I wanted to introduce myself! im Jennifer and I found out I am pregnant with my 1st on May 1st..
Going by my LMP I am due Jan 7th.Ive already have my pregnancy confirmed and have my first Appt May 20th. Im very excited but also scared. Miscarriages run in my family.

I've been having alot of symptoms though and im taking it as a good sign. Im having Sore breast(Nipples more then boobs though), Nausea, cramping,Lower back pain, Bloating, Gassy and mood swings(My poor boyfriend).

Im looking forward to getting to know you ladies and sharing in this amazing journey!

Jenn


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome new ladies! Added you to the front page. Will try to add more graphics today. All you have to do is click on them, and it takes you to the Photobucket page with the IMG code. Feel free to just use that IMG code if you want to use the graphics :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

Added some graphics. If you have any graphics you want to add to the front page, let me know.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks Hak :thumbup: You've done a great job! I played about with a banner but Im pants :haha: Meant to ask OH to do it for me today :haha:

Thanks for the birthday wishes, busy weekend and spoilt little boy but all fun! 

Welcome and congraulations on the new BFPs!!!! How exciting :happydance:

Im feeling nauseous all the time but sickness is finally in control, phew! Not really having many symptoms at present, achey boobs a bit, and possibley more tired than usual though to be fair has been a crazy weekend with all my family here to visit! Feel a bit paranoid about reduced symptms though :wacko:


----------



## Pinkee

I'm not going to be able to join you guys anymore. Hcg levels are going down.

Happy and healthy 9 months to you.


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm so sorry Pinkee :( :hugs:


----------



## Naaxi

Hi ladies :) I wasn't able to find this post foe some reason lol. But I got it now. So yesterday I had some more spotting when I wiped, but it was a fair amount after a bm (sorry) but luckily I had my doctor's appointment yesterday to confirm and she sent me for urine tests and quantitative hcg so I go back for more on Thursday. And I have to book an early untrasound in the next two weeks and I am trying to think of when I should book it for the best chance at seeing the heartbeat...

And the spotting is now brown instead of pink/mixed with cm, so I am more relaxed about it. Thinking I have a drama queen bean.


----------



## hakunamatata

Pinkee said:


> I'm not going to be able to join you guys anymore. Hcg levels are going down.
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months to you.

I'm sorry hon :hugs:


----------



## Sorsha

Pinkee said:


> I'm not going to be able to join you guys anymore. Hcg levels are going down.

So sorry! :hugs:



Naaxi said:


> So yesterday I had some more spotting when I wiped, but it was a fair amount after a bm (sorry) but luckily I had my doctor's appointment yesterday to confirm and she sent me for urine tests and quantitative hcg so I go back for more on Thursday. And I have to book an early untrasound in the next two weeks and I am trying to think of when I should book it for the best chance at seeing the heartbeat...
> 
> And the spotting is now brown instead of pink/mixed with cm, so I am more relaxed about it. Thinking I have a drama queen bean.

It can be such a nerve-wracking time, can't it? I had tiny bit of brown in my CM when I wiped yesterday afternoon, and now I'm nervous whenever I use the bathroom. :blush: I know it's usually not a big deal, but it's hard not to worry. Really hope I can get my midwife situation sorted out soon so I can know when I'll be able to have scans etc. to confirm things are okay! And hope your tests come back with everything looking good!


----------



## new_to_ttc

:hugs: Pinkee Im so sorry :flower:


----------



## Megan252

Pinkee said:


> I'm not going to be able to join you guys anymore. Hcg levels are going down.
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months to you.

So sorry Pinkee :(


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Sorry pinkee :hugs:


----------



## live_in_hope

:hugs: pinkee :hugs: xxxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hi ladies!
Love this thread!! My EDD is 15th January and Im really nervous and exited!!

Sorry to hear that pinkee :hugs:

Em xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

xx Emily xx said:


> Hi ladies!
> Love this thread!! My EDD is 15th January and Im really nervous and exited!!
> 
> Sorry to hear that pinkee :hugs:
> 
> Em xxx

Welcome!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Thank you!! It feels so surreal being able to post here!!

Em xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

Emily, just voted. I love Eve Margaret and Oliver Eric :flower:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Aww thanks! Eve and Margaret are my grandmas. Eric is my grandpa. We had my grandad's funeral the day my eggs were fertilised. EDD is 4 days after grandpa's birthday. Means a lot to me

Em xxx


----------



## ttcfurrever

I voted too Emily, very cool! Just noticed that you are in Norfolk.....VA?? I used to live there. 

I hope everyone is having a good day. We just finished dinner and I am stuffed. Am I the only one who has a decreased appetite? I'm just not snacking like I usually do, and I"m getting full pretty fast.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Thanks ttcfurrever

I could barely eat last week, got so bloated whenever i started eating. Today I managed to eat my tea!! Less bloated the last couple days.

Em xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm actually starving at the moment even though I had breakfast and lunch! I'm going to have a snack soon.

I've been continuing to work out so maybe that's why?


----------



## xx Emily xx

Ttcfurrever - not VA, norfolk England!

Em xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

xx Emily xx said:


> Aww thanks! Eve and Margaret are my grandmas. Eric is my grandpa. We had my grandad's funeral the day my eggs were fertilised. EDD is 4 days after grandpa's birthday. Means a lot to me
> 
> Em xxx

Sorry about your grandpa :hugs: One of my grandmothers was Marguerite which is similar to Margaret.


----------



## live_in_hope

xx Emily xx said:


> Hi ladies!
> Love this thread!! My EDD is 15th January and Im really nervous and exited!!
> 
> Sorry to hear that pinkee :hugs:
> 
> Em xxx

Hey Emily! :wave: mine's the 15th too! :thumbup: :happydance: My Daughter is Emily too! :thumbup: xx


----------



## live_in_hope

Hey ladies! :wave: wow I feel as though I miss so much in here during the day! :dohh: hope we're all good! :thumbup:

Im still very symptomless..... If you ladies weren't having any symptoms would you test again? :shrug: Last time i took a test was sunday and it was a beaut! :thumbup: xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

I've been told I have to test again on Sunday and ring my IVF clinic, if its positive I will be booked in for a scan within 2 weeks!

Em xxx


----------



## ttcfurrever

Pinkee said:


> I'm not going to be able to join you guys anymore. Hcg levels are going down.
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months to you.

I'm so sorry Pinkee :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttcfurrever

xx Emily xx said:


> Ttcfurrever - not VA, norfolk England!
> 
> Em xxx

LOL, I figured that once I saw you posted you were able to have "tea" :haha:



live_in_hope said:


> Hey ladies! :wave: wow I feel as though I miss so much in here during the day! :dohh: hope we're all good! :thumbup:
> 
> Im still very symptomless..... If you ladies weren't having any symptoms would you test again? :shrug: Last time i took a test was sunday and it was a beaut! :thumbup: xx

I am the wrong person to ask. I tested Saturday, Sunday, Monday, and today. I went to buy some dollar tests today, but they were sold out :blush:


----------



## vtjess423

live_in_hope, I'm symptomless just like you. I haven't taken any other tests since last week. I took two tests a few days apart to check on the darkness of the line. The second test was a bit darker than the last but it still wasn't as dark as I've seen some lines! I don't think I'll take another test though. I think all it would do is stress me out incase it wasn't any darker still! :)


----------



## hakunamatata

live_in_hope said:


> Hey ladies! :wave: wow I feel as though I miss so much in here during the day! :dohh: hope we're all good! :thumbup:
> 
> Im still very symptomless..... If you ladies weren't having any symptoms would you test again? :shrug: Last time i took a test was sunday and it was a beaut! :thumbup: xx

I only retested because I had a little bit of brown spotting which made me nervous. I got a second line almost immediately and it was dark. No bleeding since.

I'm with you, other than the very first week I've had no nausea or any real symptoms. But I'm not going to retest again. :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

PUPO - pregnant until proven otherwise :haha:


----------



## angie79

wow so much has happened 

Hi and congrats to all the new girls :wave:

So so sorry to hear that Pinkee :nope:

Naaxi - I would go around 7 to 8 weeks to see a heartbeat :flower:

I'm soooooo tired today I could barely stay awake at work and I go to bed at 10pm this is my only symptom really and totally new I never had it last time - of course because i'm tired its making me feel dizzy

xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

Thanks i feel abit better now, thought i was the only one! I should be making the most of i i know, but im so excited about feeling pregnant iykwim! Lol xx


----------



## angie79

live_in_hope said:


> Thanks i feel abit better now, thought i was the only one! I should be making the most of i i know, but im so excited about feeling pregnant iykwim! Lol xx

I find I worry more the 2nd time around and study every little thing. I really thought I would be the total opposite 

xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

same here! :shrug: lol


----------



## vtjess423

I think I'm just as worried this time as last time. I had a mc right before I got pregnant with my son and I was always second guessing everything! I didn't even tell most people I was pregnant until my 20 week sonogram! I don't know if I'll wait that long this time but I'm still constantly worried with this one too! :) Let's just say I'm caustiously optimistic. 

I like hakunamatata's "PUPO - pregnant until proven otherwise"! :thumbup:


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Pupo is perfect! No real symptoms for me either. Maybe we will get slammed with then later on to make up for it. Lol


----------



## angie79

I will never forget my midwife last time telling me symptoms peaked at 6+3. I waited and nothing came - please please let it be the same this time

xxx


----------



## vtjess423

I didn't have too many symptoms with my son either. My gums became very sensitive and even just brushing my teeth caused them to bleed. That started very early on for me (not this time). And then smells really got to me with him as well. I never threw up but bad smells always made me gag. I haven't had that this time either. I know each pregnancy is different but honestly I'd like to have some consistent symptoms this time around. It'd just make me feel better! :)


----------



## live_in_hope

my first was the same too! I was never sick but god did i feel it, especially with smells! The school dinners at work would make me gag! Sometimes i wish i was sick, then i may have felt better!lol
This early on last time im sure i had alot more camping, twinging,pulling etc...i must read my old preg journal...but then no two are the same, be interesting though xx
!


----------



## new_to_ttc

I was paranoid about the intensness of my symptoms this time but they seem to have settled down! Though I did karate tonight and it really took it out of me and I felt so tired and unfit :argh: Was hard going tonight! Though might be from lack of food energy, Im eating much less, but more often to keep the sickness at bay :dohh:

When its not your first you have a pregnancy to compare it too, and as you say no 2 are the same so its so much easier to be worried about a lack of, or increase in symptoms :wacko:


----------



## Sorsha

live_in_hope said:


> Im still very symptomless..... If you ladies weren't having any symptoms would you test again? :shrug: Last time i took a test was sunday and it was a beaut! :thumbup: xx

I keep testing anyway. :blush: But I don't think you have to, or that you need to be worried. From what I've read, lots of people don't get many/any symptoms until 6+ weeks, and a few have pretty much none the whole time. Enjoy it while it lasts! :D


----------



## hakunamatata

new_to_ttc said:


> I was paranoid about the intensness of my symptoms this time but they seem to have settled down! Though I did karate tonight and it really took it out of me and I felt so tired and unfit :argh: Was hard going tonight! Though might be from lack of food energy, Im eating much less, but more often to keep the sickness at bay :dohh:
> 
> When its not your first you have a pregnancy to compare it too, and as you say no 2 are the same so its so much easier to be worried about a lack of, or increase in symptoms :wacko:

You do karate! That's awesome. I try to work out several days a week. Usually an aerobics DVD or I go for a walk.


----------



## Ameli

Looks like I'm way late - but can I join? My EDD is Jan. 17! :flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome! Definitely not too late.


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Congrats Ameli! Welcome :)


----------



## Naaxi

Wee diaper laundry at one thirty am hahaha. Fell asleep earlier and I am completely out. Oops.

So the doc called and said my levels were "low" (81) and to do the u/s asap. So I have it booked for the 24th. But I was "low" with my son as well the first count. Just makes me nervous that I had bright red bleeding today. But I went to Costco and whwn I came home I rushed to put everyrhing away and maybe I strained myself too hard. So tomorrow will be a day or rest and relaxation... as much as I can with a toddler anyways ;)


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

How is everyone today? I'm so tired. hoping my little monster will go for a nap soon (he was awake a while in the night).

Yesterday I got one of them gliding nursing chairs off a Facebook selling site for £25 I thought it would also come in handy when Alex wakes in the night too :)


----------



## J_lynn8705

I've been feeling okay. Tired more then usual and i seem to have alot of lower back pain. I truthfully think thats from sleeping wrong though. Im one to always sleep on my stomach but due to the breast tenderness its really uncomfortable now.

I made and appt with an OB. I go in for my intitial appt May 20th. Im really hoping they do an ultrasound so I can know everything is going okay. No signs that anything is wrong but Id really love to hear a heartbeat!


----------



## Sorsha

Naaxi said:


> So the doc called and said my levels were "low" (81) and to do the u/s asap. So I have it booked for the 24th. But I was "low" with my son as well the first count. Just makes me nervous that I had bright red bleeding today. But I went to Costco and whwn I came home I rushed to put everyrhing away and maybe I strained myself too hard. So tomorrow will be a day or rest and relaxation... as much as I can with a toddler anyways ;)

Fingers crossed that everything's fine! 



x_WelshGirl_x said:


> How is everyone today? I'm so tired. hoping my little monster will go for a nap soon (he was awake a while in the night).

Same as before--tired, queasy on and off, mildly crampy. Have a loooong day ahead of me (special work event on top of the usual work stuff), so wish me luck getting through it without a nap! LOL. Happy to be heading into the fifth week, and happy that my FRER this morning showed a continuing progression. Helps ease the worries. :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Naaxi said:


> Wee diaper laundry at one thirty am hahaha. Fell asleep earlier and I am completely out. Oops.
> 
> So the doc called and said my levels were "low" (81) and to do the u/s asap. So I have it booked for the 24th. But I was "low" with my son as well the first count. Just makes me nervous that I had bright red bleeding today. But I went to Costco and whwn I came home I rushed to put everyrhing away and maybe I strained myself too hard. So tomorrow will be a day or rest and relaxation... as much as I can with a toddler anyways ;)

Hope everything is ok :hugs:



x_WelshGirl_x said:


> How is everyone today? I'm so tired. hoping my little monster will go for a nap soon (he was awake a while in the night).
> 
> Yesterday I got one of them gliding nursing chairs off a Facebook selling site for £25 I thought it would also come in handy when Alex wakes in the night too :)

I love glider chairs!


----------



## hakunamatata

J_lynn8705 said:


> I've been feeling okay. Tired more then usual and i seem to have alot of lower back pain. I truthfully think thats from sleeping wrong though. Im one to always sleep on my stomach but due to the breast tenderness its really uncomfortable now.
> 
> I made and appt with an OB. I go in for my intitial appt May 20th. Im really hoping they do an ultrasound so I can know everything is going okay. No signs that anything is wrong but Id really love to hear a heartbeat!

Good luck at your appointment! Won't be much longer!



Sorsha said:


> Naaxi said:
> 
> 
> So the doc called and said my levels were "low" (81) and to do the u/s asap. So I have it booked for the 24th. But I was "low" with my son as well the first count. Just makes me nervous that I had bright red bleeding today. But I went to Costco and whwn I came home I rushed to put everyrhing away and maybe I strained myself too hard. So tomorrow will be a day or rest and relaxation... as much as I can with a toddler anyways ;)
> 
> Fingers crossed that everything's fine!
> 
> 
> 
> x_WelshGirl_x said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone today? I'm so tired. hoping my little monster will go for a nap soon (he was awake a while in the night).Click to expand...
> 
> Same as before--tired, queasy on and off, mildly crampy. Have a loooong day ahead of me (special work event on top of the usual work stuff), so wish me luck getting through it without a nap! LOL. Happy to be heading into the fifth week, and happy that my FRER this morning showed a continuing progression. Helps ease the worries. :)Click to expand...

Hope work goes well!


----------



## Megan252

Hi everyone! i missed a couple days and had a lot of catching up to do! My LO was sick with a stomach bug yesterday so it was a LONG day. He seems to be on the mend today though, poor little guy.

I've been having some nausea and am very tired. My first scan is booked for June 24th....seems so far away!!

Hope you are all feeling well :flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

Megan252 said:


> Hi everyone! i missed a couple days and had a lot of catching up to do! My LO was sick with a stomach bug yesterday so it was a LONG day. He seems to be on the mend today though, poor little guy.
> 
> I've been having some nausea and am very tired. My first scan is booked for June 24th....seems so far away!!
> 
> Hope you are all feeling well :flower:

Aw poor kiddo, how old is he?

I woke up with a little bit of nausea but had some cereal and it helped settle my stomach.


----------



## Megan252

He's 15 months. First time he'd ever thrown up (beside spit up as a baby of course) :(
I've been eating a lot of cereal and toast the last few days. It's very helpful!


----------



## vtjess423

Poor little guy! My lo got a stomach bug over christmas this past year (He was about 20 months then) and it was the first time he had thrown up too. :( It was so hard to see him that way so I know how you feel! :hugs: 

I'm feeling pretty good today. I've had some minor cramping this morning though which worries me but I'm trying to keep positive! :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

hakunamatata said:


> You do karate! That's awesome. I try to work out several days a week. Usually an aerobics DVD or I go for a walk.

Yes 2-3 times a week :thumbup: I have a grading in a few weeks then my instructor is putting restrctions in place, and I'll not be allowed to grade again until March! I'll still be able to keep up the basic training though so hopefully wont lose any fitness, but heck it was hard going last night and it wasnt anything unusually taxing :wacko: :sleep: lol



Ameli said:


> Looks like I'm way late - but can I join? My EDD is Jan. 17! :flower:

Hiya hun, huge congratulations :winkwink: :flower:



Naaxi said:
 

> Wee diaper laundry at one thirty am hahaha. Fell asleep earlier and I am completely out. Oops.
> 
> So the doc called and said my levels were "low" (81) and to do the u/s asap. So I have it booked for the 24th. But I was "low" with my son as well the first count. Just makes me nervous that I had bright red bleeding today. But I went to Costco and whwn I came home I rushed to put everyrhing away and maybe I strained myself too hard. So tomorrow will be a day or rest and relaxation... as much as I can with a toddler anyways ;)

I hope your levels start to rise hun. Will they repeat the bloods before the u/s? :hugs:



x_WelshGirl_x said:


> How is everyone today? I'm so tired. hoping my little monster will go for a nap soon (he was awake a while in the night).
> 
> Yesterday I got one of them gliding nursing chairs off a Facebook selling site for £25 I thought it would also come in handy when Alex wakes in the night too :)

Im ok thanks, you? Did your monster go for a nap? Mine slept early today which was nice he got to spend the afternoon with OH, normally George sleeps the whole afternoon away! I may get a nursing chair this time too though at night I used to feed in my bed my HV said co-sleeping was ok when done properly and safely :thumbup: Will you be BFing? 

Has anyone else given feeding any thoughts?

Hope your little boy is feeling better quickly Megan xxxxx


----------



## Try Rocking

With my daughter I had issues BF right from the get go and no matter what I did I couldn't produce enough breastmilk so I combination fed with a tube while she breastfed. 
This time around I'm really hoping to BF exclusively. I was so upset last time because I couldn't and I'd like to fully BF one of my children.


----------



## Naaxi

Thanks ladies. My bloods are repeated tomorrow so I sure hope that they are rising. I am not bleeding as much as I would think I would with a mc. It barely gets on the cloth pad I've been wearing just in case. I just hate this waiting game.


----------



## Try Rocking

I hope you find out everything is ok Naaxi :hugs:


----------



## Megan252

Try Rocking said:


> With my daughter I had issues BF right from the get go and no matter what I did I couldn't produce enough breastmilk so I combination fed with a tube while she breastfed.
> This time around I'm really hoping to BF exclusively. I was so upset last time because I couldn't and I'd like to fully BF one of my children.

I had similar problems with my LO as well. I ended up supplementing. I'm really hopeful this time around will be different! I will definitely be trying to BF again.


----------



## Try Rocking

Good luck Megan :hugs: Hopefully this time around we can both BF 100%


----------



## new_to_ttc

I really hope you see a rise on your bloods Naaxi xxx Will you have to wait long for the results, waiting is so hard xx

I FF my first son, and my OH asked me to try BF my 2nd (He's not Joshua's dad x), I did it expecting not to be able to but was pleasantly surprised how well it went, and I really hope I can do it again this time. I cried for weeks when George self weaned :cry:


----------



## Naaxi

Thanks ladies, I sure hope so too. And I should find out as soon as my doctor has information. She called me the next day with the results from my hcg so guessing I should know by monday at the absolute latest. I am not sure if she has time to call on saturdays because it is open clinic and sunday they are closed.

And I hope you ladies can bf. I am wondering if I will need to tandem nurse cause I don't see my lo stopping any time soon...


----------



## vtjess423

I'm hoping that I'm able to exclusively BF this one too. I started out BF, exclusively for the most part, though I did give him formula every now and then. But then when I went back to work, I found that I wasn't able to keep producing enough and then had to end up switching to straight formula. I'm going to try to work harder this time at it and get it done right! :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Megan252 said:


> He's 15 months. First time he'd ever thrown up (beside spit up as a baby of course) :(
> I've been eating a lot of cereal and toast the last few days. It's very helpful!


Aww poor kiddo. 

My LO is almost 12 months! I'm excited she will have a sibling close in age.


----------



## live_in_hope

hope you get a rise in your bloods tomorrow naaxi! :thumbup: it is a waiting game, this while pregnancy business ay! :dohh: so long as you're not experiencing any pain with the little blood you have seen, im sure everythings fine :flower: xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

Hey ladies! :wave:

Booked my MW appointment today! :dance: 12th June and its the same day as my 'im too impatient to wait until 12weeks' scan :haha:.....that'll be a good day! I can't wait!

Ive been feeling the 'bloat' today that alot of you had afew days ago. I look about 3months pregnant all day! :haha: quite heavy and full down there too.....im starting to feel abit pregnant and I love it! :dance: xx


----------



## Megan252

hakunamatata said:


> Megan252 said:
> 
> 
> He's 15 months. First time he'd ever thrown up (beside spit up as a baby of course) :(
> I've been eating a lot of cereal and toast the last few days. It's very helpful!
> 
> 
> Aww poor kiddo.
> 
> My LO is almost 12 months! I'm excited she will have a sibling close in age.Click to expand...

I love this age, they are so much fun. Big first birthday coming up!! So exciting :happydance: Do you have any party plans?


----------



## Megan252

Good luck tomorrow Naaxi!


----------



## hakunamatata

Megan252 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan252 said:
> 
> 
> He's 15 months. First time he'd ever thrown up (beside spit up as a baby of course) :(
> I've been eating a lot of cereal and toast the last few days. It's very helpful!
> 
> 
> Aww poor kiddo.
> 
> My LO is almost 12 months! I'm excited she will have a sibling close in age.Click to expand...
> 
> I love this age, they are so much fun. Big first birthday coming up!! So exciting :happydance: Do you have any party plans?Click to expand...

Having a bunch of family over. Going to decorate with a Lion King theme (bet you didn't see that coming :haha:). It'll be a BBQ so hopefully nice weather. What did you guys do?


----------



## hakunamatata

live_in_hope said:


> Hey ladies! :wave:
> 
> Booked my MW appointment today! :dance: 12th June and its the same day as my 'im too impatient to wait until 12weeks' scan :haha:.....that'll be a good day! I can't wait!
> 
> Ive been feeling the 'bloat' today that alot of you had afew days ago. I look about 3months pregnant all day! :haha: quite heavy and full down there too.....im starting to feel abit pregnant and I love it! :dance: xx

Nice!!

Can't wait to see scan pics in our group.


----------



## live_in_hope

I know! How exciting! :dance: xxx


----------



## Megan252

hakunamatata said:


> Megan252 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan252 said:
> 
> 
> He's 15 months. First time he'd ever thrown up (beside spit up as a baby of course) :(
> I've been eating a lot of cereal and toast the last few days. It's very helpful!
> 
> 
> Aww poor kiddo.
> 
> My LO is almost 12 months! I'm excited she will have a sibling close in age.Click to expand...
> 
> I love this age, they are so much fun. Big first birthday coming up!! So exciting :happydance: Do you have any party plans?Click to expand...
> 
> Having a bunch of family over. Going to decorate with a Lion King theme (bet you didn't see that coming :haha:). It'll be a BBQ so hopefully nice weather. What did you guys do?Click to expand...

Love it! We had a party with close friends and family. It was cute. We had chuck the truck theme, my son is really into trucks right now!


----------



## angie79

Hi girls

Glad to hear everyone is good 
I feel totally normal but tired nothing to report really

Xxx


----------



## vtjess423

Megan252 said:


> Love it! We had a party with close friends and family. It was cute. We had chuck the truck theme, my son is really into trucks right now!

That must be a boy thing - loving trucks and cars! LOL My son is the same way (though he's a bit older than yours). But my son has been into Disney's Cars for a while now. He loves any kind of vehicle but he's obessessed with Cars mostly. LOL It's the first thing he asks for hin the morning when he wakes up and you don't even want to know how many times we've watched the movies lately!!:dohh:

For his first birthday, we actually had a Mickey Mouse party for family. He was really into Mickey for a while but now it's cars!


----------



## Megan252

haha..that's so cute! My son wakes up in the morning and goes straight for his Trucks and Tractors picture book. I think I've read it about 1000 times now! Then he plays with his trucks and cars. He definitely seems to like the disney ones the best.

I'll have to try the movie, I bet he'd love it.


----------



## vtjess423

I'm sure he would love the movie. One of my son's favorite parts is the "tractor tipping" scene. And if your son likes tractors, he'd probably like that part! But let me warn you, it's known to lead to obsession with the movie. :haha: 

We don't have any truck/car/tractor books but I'm sure my son would love them if we did. I'll have to get him one. The one book he likes best at the moment is this one about dinosaurs. It has this dinosaur face/puppet attached where you use your fingers to make the mouth move as you read the story. He likes when I make funny voices. But he usually gets impatient a few pages in and just wants to turn the pages! :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Cute!!!


----------



## Try Rocking

My daughter *loves* the movie Cars, for a while there it was her favorite movie. Right now her favorite is a Winnie the Pooh one.


----------



## hakunamatata

I love the Tigger movie. Can't wait for Ani to be a little older to see what her favorite movies are. Actually I can wait - don't grow up too fast!! :haha:


----------



## vtjess423

I know exactly what you mean! These past two years have gone by so fast! My son is getting so big and he amazes me every day with the new things he learns. I just wish he could stay a baby forever! LOL But he's starting to become such a little man. :)


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

New, my monster did go for a nap, but I couldn't get to sleep. typical! 
I'm hoping to be able to breastfeed this one, I tried with Alex, took the first feed fine and just wouldn't feed after that (we went home same day) he would latch on and come straight back off, we went back for the doctors check the next morning and they kept us in for 3 nights. I decided to formula feed after the 2nd night, I was so stressed which wasn't good for either of us and I was gutted but no use dwelling on it.

Off for an earlyish night now. I need to get my laptop fixed so I can keep up with everyone, my phone isn't exactly the best lol.


----------



## hakunamatata

I BF Ani for 6 weeks but I simply didn't produce enough. She got enough because she was on the boob practically 24/7, but when I had to go back to work, I tried pumping with a very expensive, electric machine, and literally got less than an ounce from both breasts combined after 45 minutes. It was a huge relief to switch to formula. Her diaper went from wet to soaked because she was drinking so much. 

I've found out since then that there are supplements that can help stimulate supply, so I'll attempt BF again and even try supplements. But at the same time, if I have to switch to FF, I'm not going to lose sleep over it.


----------



## ttcfurrever

Hi gals!

Naaxi- good luck tomorrow on your repeat beta. 


I want to breast feed as well. I don't know if it'll be possible because I have somewhat flat nipples...maybe they'll pop out by then :shrug:

I went to my regular OB today and did the urine test. Then they gave me all the prenatal paperwork to fill out and bring back tomorrow. I think we'll set up the 7 week appointment then. I have my beta on Friday with my RE, and then an appointment with her on the 24th. I think she's going to do a TV ultrasound then to look for the sac. I'm feeling extra tired today.


----------



## live_in_hope

I'm going to try BFing my LO, I BF my first for about a week, it was such a struggle, I got thrush (poor Em had it in her mouth and I got it on my nipple, she had 3 courses of treatments before it went, her whole mouth,tongue, inside of cheeks were white,totally covered) then I got mastitus and needed antibiotics so I sacked it and FF. i was so upset when I had to stop, hadnt realised how much pressure I'd put on myself to do it.
So this time I'm just going to do it for as long as I can and not stress if it doesnt work out :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Megan252

I'm sorry to hear about your ladies struggles with Bfing but at the same time it's a relief to me as well. I had to the hardest time and was devastated when I finally gave it up at 8 weeks. This time around I'm going to try again but will not put as much pressure on myself.


----------



## Piperette

I am planning on BF'ing again. We had our ups and downs with it, but 2.5 years later and I think I will need to wean our little man (he only has some milk at night now), because I just don't think he will do so by himself as he loves the comfort and cosyness of it too much. But I am really hoping for a few months break before doing it all again...


----------



## WhitheartsQ

I plan to bf. I have heard of so many people having a hard time though that I don't have my mind set on it. My mother bf all 6 of her kids with out much trouble, so I am hoping its a genetic thing. lol


----------



## Sorsha

I'd like to BF until at least 6 months, but I have no idea how easy or not that will be, given that this will be our first! :)

How many of you have already told people? What are your "policies" for telling?

Myself, we're waiting until after the five week mark, and then I'll tell my parents and a couple close friends, and DH might tell his dad (I haven't asked him if he's going to, but he did with the last pregnancy). For everyone else, we'll wait until 2nd trimester.


----------



## Megan252

We're on the same page as you! We told DH's parents and a few close friends right around 5 weeks. We'll tell the rest after my 12 week scan.


----------



## WhitheartsQ

As of right now we are planning to wait until the second tri to tell anyone. I wouldn't doubt if we end up telling family sooner though


----------



## xx Emily xx

I plan on breast feeding until weaning but I know it might not work for us, and I won't beat myself up over it.

My parents and brother know because they knew we were having IVF as does my neighbour, but that's all.

Em xxx


----------



## ttcfurrever

We've told his mom, my mom, and a close friend that had infertility issues and who is now pregnant as well. I think we'll wait until 8-12 weeks to tell everyone else.


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

My parents, sister and her boyfriend know as we see them every day. Everyone else we're waiting until after the scan to tell them, including the inlaws, last time I was 7 weeks when we told our families, MIL put it straight onto Facebook! I hadn't even announced it so we're telling her after we've been to his dads and telling her to leave it off Facebook until we've had time to do it ourselves! 

Had a rubbish night with Alex again last night with him tossing and turning and then chatting to himself. And we have ants in the living room, yuck! OH has put an ant bait under the sofa so that should get rid!

Have my midwife appointment next Tuesday :) UK ladies, would this be the booking in appointment or not? I'll be 6 weeks. last time I had to go to see a midwife at a clinic and they arranged my booking in appointment for a couple weeks later at home, not sure if it will be the same this time around?


----------



## Piperette

We haven't told anyone apart from our little one yet and are planning on telling people after the scan.

However, our little one now speaks to the belly and kisses it, so I am a bit worried he might give it away before. :blush:


----------



## ttcfurrever

Piperette said:


> We haven't told anyone apart from our little one yet and are planning on telling people after the scan.
> 
> However, our little one now speaks to the belly and kisses it, so I am a bit worried he might give it away before. :blush:

That is so cute!

I hope everyone is having a good day. I dropped off my paperwork to the regular OB and they scheduled my first appointment for 13 June. I should be 8 weeks by then :thumbup:


----------



## vtjess423

We've only told a few close family besides my husbands boss. He told him before anyone else. The only reason though was because in his job they have "blackout months" which means they can't take any leave without a lot of notice and extreme circumstances. And December and January are their blackout months so he wanted himt to know right away so hopefully he can take time off when the baby arrives. Other than that his mom knows, my parents and my brother and sister and their SOs. I'll probably tell my grandmother when I hit the 2nd trimester but I'm not sure about the rest of the family. Last time I waited until my 20 week scan just because I was so worried that as soon as I told, something would go wrong. I may do the same thing this time as well. I'm not 100% sure yet but I'll figure it out eventually. That's probably when I'll tell work as well, just like last time. :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Piperette said:


> We haven't told anyone apart from our little one yet and are planning on telling people after the scan.
> 
> However, our little one now speaks to the belly and kisses it, so I am a bit worried he might give it away before. :blush:

That is so adorable!!!

I have told my mom and dad, DH's mom, his grandparents, and one of my best friends. I haven't told my other best friend yet - she hasn't had difficulty getting pregnant, but she's struggled staying pregnant. We were TTC buddies when I had my first, and here I am on my second, and she hasn't had her first yet :( I feel awful. Don't know how/when to tell her :(


----------



## hakunamatata

c.m.c messaged me on Facebook to let you know she is miscarrying :( She said she will still check in with us and see how we are doing. Please keep her in your thoughts and or prayers. Thanks.

:hugs:


----------



## vtjess423

hakunamatata said:


> That is so adorable!!!
> 
> I have told my mom and dad, DH's mom, his grandparents, and one of my best friends. I haven't told my other best friend yet - she hasn't had difficulty getting pregnant, but she's struggled staying pregnant. We were TTC buddies when I had my first, and here I am on my second, and she hasn't had her first yet :( I feel awful. Don't know how/when to tell her :(


That has to be a tough situation. I always hate to hear stories of woment who want a baby so bad and struggle to do it. It always makes me sad. :( I wouldn't know how to tell her either. I know you don't want to hurt her but it's definitely best she find out from you sooner rather than later. But you know your friend best and I'm sure you'll figure out a way to tell her! :hugs:

And I'm so sorry to hear about c.m.c! :hugs: She's definitetely in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sorsha

:hugs: to c.m.c. Sending many sympathetic thoughts your way!


----------



## Megan252

so sorry to hear about c.m.c. thoughts and prayers are with her


----------



## prettyjen82

hakunamatata said:


> c.m.c messaged me on Facebook to let you know she is miscarrying :( She said she will still check in with us and see how we are doing. Please keep her in your thoughts and or prayers. Thanks.
> 
> :hugs:

Praying for c.m.c :( So sad..............


----------



## MommyPrice

Hello Everyone! 

I'm due on January 28th and would love to join the Facebook group :) Not sure what details you need but my name is Donna Price from Virginia (may have it specifically on Radford, VA). My profile pic is of my son (blonde hair). Not sure how to PM you HakunaMatata, but hopefully you get this!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Great! Will add you.


----------



## hakunamatata

Found you! Cute little boy!


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm so sorry C.M.C. :( :hugs:


----------



## live_in_hope

praying for c.m.c. :hugs: xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Really sorry to hear this c.m.c. xx will keep you in my thoughts and prayers xx

Em xxx


----------



## MommyPrice

I never got to talk to c.m.c, but my prayers are with her. And thank you hakunamatata - I may be partial to him, but I think he's a keeper! I'll wait for your invite to the group :)


----------



## umbrella

hi can i join to! Im due around 12th january 2014! Had 2 previous miscarriages one in august 12 and a 13 week loss in january 2013 which almost cost me my life to. Want plaaning this little one but here it is and I hope all goes well. I attended my doctor today and she is going to keep a close eye on me and has referred me to be seen earlier by the hospital this time.
wishing you all well.


----------



## new_to_ttc

:hugs: thinking of you cmc xxxx

I'd heard nothing but the scary stories of BFing when I was pregnant with my 2nd... it wasnt even a thought for my 1st FF all the way lol.. I only BFd the 2nd because OH asked me to try it, I told him I'd do 2 weeks, told my family to give me a medal if Im still doing it in 2 days... then I sobbed my heart out when he was about 20-21mths because he self seaned :dohh: I must say though I got thrush in the first week and if it wasnt for my MW and he sheer dedication to her job I would have given up that weekend!! Im so glad to have her as my MW again this time :happydance: But like you ladies, if necxt time it doesnt work so well I wont beat myself up about switching, my eldest is EFF and he is bright as a button with a strong immune system! 

I have told my parents and my youngest LO (because he doesnt understand so I always tell him my secrets lol|) I wont be telling my eldest until 12 weeks scan - he'll come to it :thumbup: as if anything happens it would devastate him he is at an age where he would know what happened but not understand why! Ive also told my karate instructor (obviously lol) and 2 close friends because both are TTC and have been for over a year and I wanted them to hear it from me and not risk anything getting out on the grapevine., I just bit the bullet and told them straight, both have been amazing about it though :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome Umbrella :flower:


----------



## vtjess423

My husband and I haven't really said anything to our son either. He's only 2 and I don't think he'd understand even if we did. :) As long as everything goes ok, I'm sure we'll tell him eventually and try to make him understand that there's a baby in mommy's tummy. Though my husband probably won't like that wording but that's probably the easiest way to make him understand. My husband is an EMT/Paramedic and he's all about being tehcnically accurate; he insists on calling it a fetus. Though he has also called it the "bean" the other night. :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Oooh he sounds good to have in case of an emergency (which I hope you don't have!) I'd probably sleep better at night having a life saving ninja next to me :haha:


----------



## Megan252

I agree! A paramedic would be very handy to have around! 

I am so exhausted today. Can't wait until naptime. How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## vtjess423

hakunamatata said:


> Oooh he sounds good to have in case of an emergency (which I hope you don't have!) I'd probably sleep better at night having a life saving ninja next to me :haha:

Haha! I think he'd like being called a "life saving ninja"! :haha: But yes, he's definitely great to have around in case of an emergency. Luckily we haven't had any major emergencies but when our son was little there were several times I freaked out because I thought he was choking (he wasn't) and my husband was able to calm me down quickly! :)

I'm feeling pretty good today. A little tired but that's normal! I just can't wait til my work day is over! :) Still have 2.5 hrs left. Booo!


----------



## hakunamatata

Wow!!

I took infant and adult CPR and first aid in January. And I know Live just took it too. Hope it all comes back to me if I ever need to use it.


----------



## Megan252

vtjess I'm watching cars with my little guy right now. I'm almost embarrassed to say this but got a little teary at one point, hormones must be going wild!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh my hormones were on overdrive earlier.... trying to find a dress for a semi formal function on Saturday and no where had anything in store.. all online ordering BUT I didnt have time to order :grr: I was sobbing... though was quickly restored when I did find a dress and had to change it for a whole dress size smaller :happydance: 

PS - I cried at that film when Im not pregrant :shhh:


----------



## Megan252

That makes me feel so much better...cause when I said "at one point" I really meant at several points. That's exciting you found something a size smaller! That's always a good thing!!


----------



## hakunamatata

I got emotional watching a recent episode of the Office!! Angela was practically homeless and Oscar offers her a place to stay. Then she holds his hand. :cry: :rofl:


----------



## vtjess423

hakunamatata said:


> Wow!!
> 
> I took infant and adult CPR and first aid in January. And I know Live just took it too. Hope it all comes back to me if I ever need to use it.

My hubby taught CPR as well and keeps promising to teach me but he still hasn't done it yet, though I did go with him to teach once. Luckily I haven't needed it and he is usually around but I'd still like to learn officially. 



Megan252 said:

> vtjess I'm watching cars with my little guy right now. I'm almost embarrassed to say this but got a little teary at one point, hormones must be going wild!!!

I hope your little guy is enjoying it! :) I know mine does. I can understand your homones making you cry. I was watching something with the hubby the other day and I started crying and he was looking at me like I was crazy. Can't remember what it was though. But sad/sappy things make me cry when I'm NOT hormonal. :haha:


----------



## WhitheartsQ

umbrella said:


> hi can i join to! Im due around 12th january 2014! Had 2 previous miscarriages one in august 12 and a 13 week loss in january 2013 which almost cost me my life to. Want plaaning this little one but here it is and I hope all goes well. I attended my doctor today and she is going to keep a close eye on me and has referred me to be seen earlier by the hospital this time.
> wishing you all well.

We have the same due date! :)

My heart goes out to c.m.c. :hugs:


----------



## ttcfurrever

For those of you who this is baby number 2 or more...at what point did you need to purchase maternity clothes? It's so early still but I keep seeing really nice things on sale and I am so tempted.


----------



## live_in_hope

hakunamatata said:


> Wow!!
> 
> I took infant and adult CPR and first aid in January. And I know Live just took it too. Hope it all comes back to me if I ever need to use it.

Yes I have my 2nd instalment next Tues. its for work that I need it but its definitely good to have with having little one's around. Although at work, adrenaline kicks in and you just get on with it (ive done broken arms, noses, knocked out teeth- lots of blood) and been fine but when Em fell face first outside at nursery, split her lips, teeth through her tongue, i cried my eyes out! :cry: im a panic when it cones to Em :dohh: xx


----------



## vtjess423

live_in_hope said:


> Yes I have my 2nd instalment next Tues. its for work that I need it but its definitely good to have with having little one's around. Although at work, adrenaline kicks in and you just get on with it (ive done broken arms, noses, knocked out teeth- lots of blood) and been fine but when Em fell face first outside at nursery, split her lips, teeth through her tongue, i cried my eyes out! :cry: im a panic when it cones to Em :dohh: xx


I'm the same way with my son. Whenever he's hurt, it's all I can do not to cry! Luckily my husband is the calm one and knows what to do! All I can do is stand there in shock and try not to cry myself. :nope:




ttcfurrever said:

> For those of you who this is baby number 2 or more...at what point did you need to purchase maternity clothes? It's so early still but I keep seeing really nice things on sale and I am so tempted.

I'm definitely not the one to ask for this one. There were some pre-pregnancy clothes I was able to wear right up until I gave birth. I only gained about 10 lbs with my son and probably could have gotten away without Maternity clothes. But I wanted to wear them so others would KNOW I was pregnant! :) I got maternity clothes for christmas and started wearing them then...which would have made me about 5 months along. But like I said, I'm not sure I actually "needed" them at that point though while most of my pants fit, they were a little tight and pushed against my belly so the maternity pants were just more comfortable!


----------



## hakunamatata

Back in February I was carrying Ani down the stairs. I was so tired, and I missed one of the stairs in front of me. I fell and dropped her. She tumbled down about 6-8 stairs and landed on her back. She was crying immediately - that part was actually good because she never lost consciousness. A small voice remembered in 1st aid that a crying baby was a good sign. Her poor face was bloody. I picked her up (not smart if she had broken something but I instinctively did it) and called 911. EMT's came and assessed her, thought she was okay but brought us to the hospital just to be sure. She was monitored for 4 hours, and they were confident that she would be okay, however I had to check on her every few hours to make sure she woke up in case there was a concussion. She ended up with a lacerated upper gum because her lower teeth had just come in. Her upper lip swelled up and she looked like a duck. Then it scabbed and she looked like Hitler with a tiny scab mustache.

I felt SO awful. I was so scared. Worst day of my life. But the EMT's, doctors, and nurses really helped my baby, and helped me hold it together.


----------



## hakunamatata

live_in_hope said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Wow!!
> 
> I took infant and adult CPR and first aid in January. And I know Live just took it too. Hope it all comes back to me if I ever need to use it.
> 
> Yes I have my 2nd instalment next Tues. its for work that I need it but its definitely good to have with having little one's around. Although at work, adrenaline kicks in and you just get on with it (ive done broken arms, noses, knocked out teeth- lots of blood) and been fine but when Em fell face first outside at nursery, split her lips, teeth through her tongue, i cried my eyes out! :cry: im a panic when it cones to Em :dohh: xxClick to expand...

What do you do for work?


----------



## live_in_hope

Im a Nursery Nurse in a school (im a Teaching Assistant really but as Im working with the youngest in the school, what we call the Foundation Stage, or 4+'s then Im a nursery nurse as Im trained in Early Years Education. So having paediatric first Aid is part of my job and my F.aid expired whilst on maternity leave last year so im renewing it, not by choice mind you. :haha: xx


----------



## lauraclili

Hi! 

Can I join? I promise I'll read back :D 

I've just found out today that I'm expecting a January jellybean. No idea when exactly but I suspect I'm about 5/6 weeks which would give me a due date of about the 12th? 

Xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

That's a cool job.


----------



## live_in_hope

TMI alert but Hubby doesnt want to know :haha: I havn't been toilet for afew days (think its the pregnacare tabs) and Ive just tried to go and didnt achieve much iykwim :nope: and now my stomach is cramping.....straining wouldnt have upset baby would it? :shrug: going bed in a min, im pooped! :dohh:


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome Laura!


----------



## hakunamatata

live_in_hope said:


> TMI alert but Hubby doesnt want to know :haha: I havn't been toilet for afew days (think its the pregnacare tabs) and Ive just tried to go and didnt achieve much iykwim :nope: and now my stomach is cramping.....straining wouldnt have upset baby would it? :shrug: going bed in a min, im pooped! :dohh:

Eat some activia yogurt and prunes :thumbup:

Sorry about the crappy evening. Or rather your crap free evening :haha:


----------



## live_in_hope

:rofl: thanks! Ill be going to bed with a smile on my face now! Hubby and my sister have just ordered a pizza and are drinking wine! Im off to bed in a grump! Lol. The cheeky buggers! Xx


----------



## Megan252

Welcome Laura! Congrats!

Agree with Hakuna on the activia and prunes (gross, i hate prunes). It really works!

Oh my gosh Hakuna that must have been so scary. Glad you and your little lady were fine. I remember when my guy was really little I slipped down the bottom two stairs in the middle of the night. I didn't actually fall but my heart was in my throat! 

I'm trying to remember when I started wearing maternity clothes the first time around...it must have been around 18 weeks maybe? I tried to use the bella band for as long as I could. I do remember when I finally gave in and bought maternity pants I was SO much more comfortable. I have a feeling this time around I'll be in them a lot sooner. My pants are already too tight :)


----------



## live_in_hope

look what came yesterday :dance: xxxx


----------



## Megan252

Soooooo CUTE!!! Where did you get that??


----------



## live_in_hope

i got it from zazzle. I googled it and zazzle seem to have the most of a variety :thumbup: xx


----------



## Megan252

Thanks! Your little girl is adorable!


----------



## live_in_hope

awww thanks hun, she really is very cute.(im very bias) lol. Her voice is just the cutest, totally melts us when she talks :cloud9: xx


----------



## vtjess423

That is very cute. :) I wanna get my son something similar. I'll have to check out that site. Your daughter is cute too! ;) She's got a lot of hair! I'm always jealous of babies with lots of hair! lol My poor ill guy still doesn't have much. :nope:


----------



## lauraclili

Such cute babies becoming older siblings :) 

This is my daughter Astrid. She's 14 months old on Saturday and will be 21 months when this blanket is born :) she's cheeky and funny, she plays games on us and has been learning to do high fives! Too cute! 

https://i1258.photobucket.com/albums/ii536/lauraclili/8a197a3355610f0cd1de57324aecbc91.jpg

https://i1258.photobucket.com/albums/ii536/lauraclili/64087ed1149ca20ef683fdcadbc1693d.jpg


----------



## Megan252

oh my gosh Laura she is adorable! I love the little headband, so sweet!


----------



## Kerlouet

Just Finally read through the whole thread :) Pinkie I'm sorry about your loss and c.m.c my thoughts are with you through this difficult time. 
I'm Hannah on my third pregnancy with 1st baby. Had a chemical in September 2012 followed by a molar pregnancy and now pregnant again :S I am pregnant before the usual recommended wait time after a molar but my doctor said if I really wanted to they saw no problems if my hcg hit zero and stayed there after a few weeks. My HCG hit 0 within a few weeks of my D&C. 
I seem to have no issues falling pregnant it's just staying pregnant I struggle with!! 
I need to book a scan soon as I'm high risk. Don't feel pregnant as no major symptoms apart from bloating and peeing lots. I feel detached as it were from the baby, scared to accept it really. 
I am due around the 14th jan until confirmed.

Thanks for reading :)


----------



## live_in_hope

Eek! Just we up, went loo, and there's blood. Pale, pinky blood, seemed alot when i first wiped, wiped again and there was nothing. I had just strained a little......never had any spotting with last pregnancy. Feel sick with worry.....


----------



## lauraclili

Oh Live, I'm sorry. Our bodies really do like to put us through it. It's good that its pale and not very much. Look after yourself. 

Xxx


----------



## angie79

Hi Laura and congrats - she is soooo cute :cloud9:

I'm so so so sort cmc - thinking of you :nope:

Oh live I know how worrying it is - I know how hard it is to relax bit you must try as I found stress made it worse. If it stays pink that's fine. When I went to a&e they told me that 2 to 3 weeks after implantation you can have a bleed :flower:

Xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

thank you. Im staying at home today. Im feeling a little crampy like period cramps but nomore pink. A very small bit of pale like v.light brown, almost yellowy? If it was the beginning of the end, would it be continuous? :shrug: x


----------



## Worriedk

Hi all
Sorry I have not been on for a few days. Hope everyone is doing well. So sorry cmc for your loss. Thinking of you at this time xo. 
Live... Try not worry. I had that quite alot with my last pregnancy. It was always light pink.
I went to my dr on thurs. waste of time as they didn't even do a test. My blood pressure was high and I've to go back weekly for blood pressure checks. This can be normal for me but dr said they may need to start me on something.
Was fed up always seeing faint lines so bought a cb test and got a 2-3!!! Was so worried it would come up 1-2. 
Hope everyone has a nice day xo


----------



## new_to_ttc

Morning ladies!

I think I started wearing maternity wear with George at about 18 weeks, I had a huge bump by then though, I didnt need maternity wear until about 26 -30 weeks with Joshua. 

Congratulations on the new BFPs!!!! 

Live your daughter is lush in her new top :cloud9: and Laura yours too bless her is that spaghetti she is wearing :cloud9: 

Live Im sorry you got a bit of pink blood, but it is common to get bits of blood so early on, and pink/brown is usually ok! Try and rest, and I would try and take some prunes or something for your BM which may take off the pressure xxxx I would speak to your MW or GP about your prenatals because you might have too much iron in your system taking them xxxx

I had some really owwie moments yesterday with pulling pains really low, but no blood (lots of CM discharge though) but a friend tells me this is normal for a 3rd pregnancy, apparently everything gets a little more painful each time - great news! Not! lol


----------



## ttcfurrever

Hi gals! Just stopping in for a quick hello. I did my beta this morning and got the results......523 :happydance::happydance:.

My RE said we'll do an ultrasound on Friday to see how many sacs. Gotta run, we're organizing for the big move.


----------



## Sorsha

Such cute big sisters! Love seeing the pics. :D



live_in_hope said:


> Eek! Just we up, went loo, and there's blood. Pale, pinky blood, seemed alot when i first wiped, wiped again and there was nothing. I had just strained a little......never had any spotting with last pregnancy. Feel sick with worry.....

Like others have said, this is pretty common, and usually everything's still okay! Sending good thoughts your way! :hugs:



ttcfurrever said:


> Hi gals! Just stopping in for a quick hello. I did my beta this morning and got the results......523 :happydance::happydance:.

Awesome! 

I have nothing to report... other than I still haven't heard from the midwife clinic whether they have a spot for me. They were supposed to get back to me by today, so if I don't hear this morning I'll call them up and hopefully get an answer. If not, I need to start calling other clinics!


----------



## hakunamatata

live_in_hope said:


> thank you. Im staying at home today. Im feeling a little crampy like period cramps but nomore pink. A very small bit of pale like v.light brown, almost yellowy? If it was the beginning of the end, would it be continuous? :shrug: x

Hope the bleeding turns out to be nothing :hugs:



ttcfurrever said:


> Hi gals! Just stopping in for a quick hello. I did my beta this morning and got the results......523 :happydance::happydance:.
> 
> My RE said we'll do an ultrasound on Friday to see how many sacs. Gotta run, we're organizing for the big move.

That's great news! Hope the move goes smoothly.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Great news ttc :thumbup:

How is everyone today?


----------



## Megan252

Good morning everyone! 

Live I know it's stressful but try not to worry too much, relax and take it easy today. Sounds like it's stopping and remember that cramping is total normal right now.

Yay ttc! Good luck on your move!

Worried - yay for 2-3!! that's exciting.

Lots of nausea for me today, very moody too, poor hubby. Hope everyone has a good day :)


----------



## live_in_hope

Thank you ladies! So much! :hugs:
I went into work at lunchtime as nothing more had happened. My CM had returned to clear with nothing in it at all....im wondering if i just strained a little too much this morning :dohh: i feel so silly for etting so worked up and worried! I never had so much as a single spot with Em so was just a shock, i have to remind myself that every pregnancy is different and that spotting and even some blood is normal..... Xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

I was worried the day I had bleeding too but it was so little and hasn't happened since.

I'm 6 weeks today and I did feel nauseous this morning. Had juice for breakfast and soup and sandwich for lunch. Feeling fine now, just super tired. Hoping for a nap this afternoon.


----------



## hakunamatata

Hugs Naaxi :hugs:


----------



## xx Emily xx

I'm 5w2d and have felt nauseous on and off all day and super tired! I've had a few dizzy spells over the last week too, only fainted once but I hope it passes soon!

Live - glad to hear you haven't had any more 

Em xxx


----------



## Alyssa Drough

Been having queasy moments for the last few days but I've been wearing my sea-bands so I've been ok.


----------



## Worriedk

Good news ttc! 
Hope people's sickness doesn't get bad!!
No symptoms yet for me!
Live in hope - so glad you have had no more spotting! 
Early pregnancy is so hard! 
Hope everyone is having a good day. 
I move house in 2 weeks. Can't decide if I should pack a bit tonight or do my mountain of ironing! Oh the decisions!
Working the next 3 days 8am to 9pm! Yawnnnnn.


----------



## Worriedk

Random question.... Anyone know if it is safe to do sit ups in early pregnancy?


----------



## lauraclili

Hi all, I hope you all had a great day. 

For me, ms is already kicking my butt. :( it seems to morning first thing and evening sickness though. Good enough to let me off my working hours! :haha: 

I'm really tired too and mega cramps. I'm at the stage where I keep expecting af to suddenly turn up after all! :/ hopefully it'll be ok. 

I think half of this must be psychosomatic though, after all, I only found out yesterday! I was feeling a bit ill but nothing like this. I suppose that's all for the good though. :) 

Is anyone with more than one bubba worried about work? I was in today worrying about how difficult it's all going to be. Stressed!


----------



## lauraclili

Worried, if I remember rightly you're ok for the first few weeks :)


----------



## Sorsha

Possible help for those dealing with MS: I bought a few different ginger candies to try, and find the Gin-Gins Super Strength ones work really well. Noticeably better than ginger ale. Granted I haven't been incredibly queasy yet, but might be worth trying!



Worriedk said:


> Random question.... Anyone know if it is safe to do sit ups in early pregnancy?

I read up on this during my last pregnancy, and I believe what I learned is it's safe during the entire 1st trimester, and possibly part of the 2nd as well (the biggest issue is the weight of the baby, which obviously isn't much of a problem when the fetus is still so small! :) ). 

Ah! Here's a thorough answer: https://www.babymed.com/daily-living/sit-ups-and-abdominal-crunches-during-pregnancy


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hi ladies hope you're all ok. So I've had no morning sickness yet and no symptoms, with Alex the sickness had kicked in by now, we have our midwife appointment on Tuesday so OH said if I really wanted I could get another test (I think he secretly wanted beer so was being nice to me) anyway the line came up straight away a nice dark line :) so that's put my mind more at ease.

I probably won't have much time to come on this weekend so I hope you all have a lovely weekend and I hope to catch up Sunday night x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sickness is coming and going here :wacko: Ive had some lower pains on and off today, ligament stretching, but I did karate tonight and about an hour/ hour 15 mins into the lesson I had to break off for the bathroom, thought I felt bleeding withthe pain but it was just clear CM discharge (been having this a lot). So resting now. But exercise is supposed to be fine at the same rate at pre-pregnancy so no plans to slow it down. I have a grading in a few weeks so I want to get through that then I will slow it down as Im not allowed to grade in my 2nd trimester! :wacko:

Glad you got a good line welsgirl xx I did a test today, randomly lol Just saw it there :haha: BFP line came up before the pink had even travel in the control window :haha:


----------



## Srrme

I'm due on the 16th of January. :D


----------



## vtjess423

I don't have many symptoms at all. I've the occasional bouts of nausea but it's rare and doesn't last long. My boobs have been a bit sore today but again that's been off and on. I do have to pee about every 10 seconds though! LOL And not to get into TMI, but I've had a LOT of discharge. I also had this with my son but it started much later in my pregnancy though it got so bad I was wearing a panty liner every day so I wasn't walking around in wet undies!! :nope: 

And I'm too terrified to take another test! I took one a few days after my first and it did get a little bit darker but not much. It was no where near as dark as I've seen some tests. So I'm a little scared to take another. Plus I don't have any more and don't think I should waste the money. What's going to happen is going to happen no matter what!

Welcome, Srrme! Congrats on your pregnancy!! :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Srrme said:


> I'm due on the 16th of January. :D

Welcome :flower:


----------



## sparkle23

Hello, I am due around Jan 21st, according to fertility friend :)

I tried to PM you but it wouldn't let me. I'd love to be added to the fb group ?


----------



## hakunamatata

Of course. Let me pm you (and I'll change my settings so no one else has a hard time pm'ing me)


----------



## J_lynn8705

Hey Ladies I have a couple questions/concerns...
Today I was having mild cramping..Almost like cramps i get before i start my period..They weren't sharp or anything but they were consistent for a bit..It really worried me. Ive not had any bleeding either..But the cramping does seem to be only on my left side. Should i be worried or is this normal?

I have a Dr. Appt Monday..but i know they wont be doing a sono...however im hoping they schedule me for one soon.. Ive just been really worried that something is going to go wrong.. Ive been ttc over 4 years...


----------



## medic76097

Hi ladies!!! Due with baby #2 on January 20th. We have a 5 month old son. Yikes!!


----------



## WhitheartsQ

I've had it mostly ony right side. I know its normal to have cramping and such as everything is growing and adjusting to baby. Idk if it is normal to have it on one side though.


----------



## prettyjen82

How do I get the January Jelly bean sign in my signature?


----------



## live_in_hope

click on the image on the front page (or one in my sig, think it'll be the same) and it'll take you to the site, to the right you'll see some codes. Just copy and paste the code as you did for your tickers. :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

WhitheartsQ said:


> I've had it mostly ony right side. I know its normal to have cramping and such as everything is growing and adjusting to baby. Idk if it is normal to have it on one side though.

Same here. Felt pulling and cramping on my right side. I think they're normal growing pains. Had them during last pregnancy.


----------



## hakunamatata

medic76097 said:


> Hi ladies!!! Due with baby #2 on January 20th. We have a 5 month old son. Yikes!!

Welcome :flower:


----------



## ames_x

Hi ladies :flower:

Im due with #2 on 20th January with caught with our first month of TTC :cloud9:

I can't get over all the symptoms I'm having already! Gassy, feeling sick, cramps,bloating and acid reflux/heartburn :wacko: don't remember any of these on my first! x


----------



## lindsayms05

Well ladies, I had my first ultrasound yesterday and everything went great! It was too early to see the heartbeat, but he could see everything else. The blob was is the right place and measured what it should for 5w4d. I was so nervous but my dr was very reassuring! We had some trouble scheduling the next visit, so it's not until a week from Thursday. By that point I will be 7w3d so we should definitely see the heartbeat then.


----------



## angie79

Hi to all the new bfps :flower:

That's great Lindsay - I went at 5+4 and only saw the sack and a teeny bit of yolk so sounds like you saw more than me

I had loads of cramping until about 10 weeks with Alex and a fair bit this time its normal hun 

xxx


----------



## Sorsha

My most recent symptom change: Sore boobs! They've gone from tender and just a little painful to quite achy... I tried to lie down in my stomach in bed last night and immediately had to roll over, because ow! Not as bad now--I think they don't like being stuck in a bra all day. :haha:

Those of you who already have kids: How early did you get a maternity bra (if you got one) before? And did it help with breast soreness?



J_lynn8705 said:


> Hey Ladies I have a couple questions/concerns...
> Today I was having mild cramping..Almost like cramps i get before i start my period..They weren't sharp or anything but they were consistent for a bit..It really worried me. Ive not had any bleeding either..But the cramping does seem to be only on my left side. Should i be worried or is this normal?

I've had that sort of cramping too, and also mostly on one side. I suspect it's the side where our little beans have implanted themselves and are digging in! ;) As long as the camps are mild and there's no bleeding, I wouldn't worry at all.



lindsayms05 said:


> Well ladies, I had my first ultrasound yesterday and everything went great! It was too early to see the heartbeat, but he could see everything else. The blob was is the right place and measured what it should for 5w4d. I was so nervous but my dr was very reassuring! We had some trouble scheduling the next visit, so it's not until a week from Thursday. By that point I will be 7w3d so we should definitely see the heartbeat then.

That's wonderful! :)


----------



## hakunamatata

ames_x said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> Im due with #2 on 20th January with caught with our first month of TTC :cloud9:
> 
> I can't get over all the symptoms I'm having already! Gassy, feeling sick, cramps,bloating and acid reflux/heartburn :wacko: don't remember any of these on my first! x

Welcome!



lindsayms05 said:


> Well ladies, I had my first ultrasound yesterday and everything went great! It was too early to see the heartbeat, but he could see everything else. The blob was is the right place and measured what it should for 5w4d. I was so nervous but my dr was very reassuring! We had some trouble scheduling the next visit, so it's not until a week from Thursday. By that point I will be 7w3d so we should definitely see the heartbeat then.

Great news!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Lovely to hear about people's scans!!

We have just been given a date for our scan - 31st may - should be 7w2d then so hoping to see a heartbeat!!

Em xxx


----------



## NewYearNewMe

I really want an early scan, we did with my little boy at about 8 weeks, so i might book one again for 8 weeks. 

I am currently 5w4d, i cant wait to start telling people, we have kept it to ourselves for now x


----------



## vtjess423

Welcome to the new bfps!! :) Congrats!

xxEmilyxx, your first scan is the same day as my first OB appointment. I'm hoping my doc gives me a referral for a scan then as well. I don't know if she will or not. If she doesn't say anything, I'm definitely going to ask as there's no way I can wait until 20 weeks for a scan! :nope:


----------



## lindsayms05

I hope you guys can get in for an early scan! I was nervous that it would freak me out because a heartbeat wouldn't be seen but it was actually very reassuring. Ive had very few symptoms so i was convincing myself there was something wrong. Now I can't wait for my next one, lol. It's starting to feel a little more real now.


----------



## flashy09

I am newly in as of yesterday! Due Jan 26th, 2014


----------



## prettyjen82

live_in_hope said:


> click on the image on the front page (or one in my sig, think it'll be the same) and it'll take you to the site, to the right you'll see some codes. Just copy and paste the code as you did for your tickers. :thumbup:

Thank you!!


----------



## ttcfurrever

I hope everyone is having a great weekend. Sorry to those of you coping with MS. Emily, I can't believe you fainted! You must have been so scared. 

Lindsay, yay for early scans! 

VtJess, 20 weeks?!!?! So, they won't give you a first trimester scan at all? That's crazy.


I got back to jogging today. I was nervous, but I want to keep up my activity level for as long as I can. Got in 2 miles on the treadmill and then walked for a bit. So far so good...no spotting.


----------



## Try Rocking

ttc I was afraid of jogging too but I'm glad I kept it up. I was worried about spotting but so far I've been lucky! I've been doing it every second day and walking just about everyday as well. I want to stay as fit and healthy as I can this time around. 

I hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## medic76097

I've been going to a trainer three times a week and a fitness class for your core two nights a week since my son was three months old. I was just getting in to working off the belly flab fr him and we found out we were pregnant again. Lol. Oh well. I'm starting this pregnancy about 15 lbs lighter then the first one and I have the go ahead to keep working out. Keeping the weight lifting within reasonable limits and I was told that the abdominal class I take is fine till the second tri when it's unsafe to be on your back. 
I followed the same philosophy when I was pregnant with my son. I work as a paramedic on the ambulance , lifting and climbing in and out of the truck till I was 33 weeks. My son was born at 36&6. :)


----------



## xx Emily xx

Yep ttcfurrever it was horrible! I still get dizzy when I stand up, but it usually passes pretty quick! Feel much better with no nausea today :)

Congratulations to the new BFPs!

Vtjess do you not routinely get a scan around 12 weeks??

The only reason I am having a 7 week scan as well as 12 is because its an IVF pregnancy, there's noooo way I could wait till 20 weeks!!

Em xxx


----------



## Alyssa Drough

Got my booking appointment on the 4th June and my dating scan booked for the 26th June!


----------



## hakunamatata

flashy09 said:


> I am newly in as of yesterday! Due Jan 26th, 2014

Welcome :flower:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
May I join you all? I found out May 15 I am pregnant. I have another beta monday:) My hcg level is 108 and my progesterone was a 7. I am currently taking progesterone. according to my last menstrual cycle my EDD is January 19th


----------



## sallyhansen76

Oh I'm new to the group. I ll catch up later. but HI everyone!! edd 29 Jan!


----------



## markswife10

Hi ladies! Can I join? EDD is January 8th :) <3


----------



## Raggydoll

Hi ladies, can I join you? I'm due January 23rd. It's the same due date I had with my daughter!


----------



## horseypants

Hello everyone. My edd is January 27, a week after my wedding. We have been trying for so long, with 2 losses, so this is a huge blessing and I'm praying I will finally get to be a mom. And my bday is in 2 weeks. Hopefully the stars are finally aligned! I am at the lab right now, waiting get bloods drawn for my second beta and to check progesterone. Big hugs.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Horseypants is one of my bump buddies:)


----------



## horseypants

Pnuts :friends:


----------



## ttcfurrever

Try Rocking said:


> ttc I was afraid of jogging too but I'm glad I kept it up. I was worried about spotting but so far I've been lucky! I've been doing it every second day and walking just about everyday as well. I want to stay as fit and healthy as I can this time around.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great day!

That sounds good. I think I will try doing a schedule like that along with some weights. I was doing 5k about 3 times a week and weights up until the transfer so I definitely want to keep at it. The main issue that I'm having right now is that the darn estrogen patch keeps getting sweaty and lifting. 



medic76097 said:


> I've been going to a trainer three times a week and a fitness class for your core two nights a week since my son was three months old. I was just getting in to working off the belly flab fr him and we found out we were pregnant again. Lol. Oh well. I'm starting this pregnancy about 15 lbs lighter then the first one and I have the go ahead to keep working out. Keeping the weight lifting within reasonable limits and I was told that the abdominal class I take is fine till the second tri when it's unsafe to be on your back.
> I followed the same philosophy when I was pregnant with my son. I work as a paramedic on the ambulance , lifting and climbing in and out of the truck till I was 33 weeks. My son was born at 36&6. :)

Oh wow, you were on the ambulance up to 33 weeks, that's fantastic! I'm an L&D nurse and we're moving but I think I'm going to look for a job when we get to our new place next month. I don't want to be at home for the pregnancy if I can help it. I'm a little worried about applying for jobs pregnant though. 



xx Emily xx said:


> Yep ttcfurrever it was horrible! I still get dizzy when I stand up, but it usually passes pretty quick! Feel much better with no nausea today :)
> 
> Congratulations to the new BFPs!
> 
> Vtjess do you not routinely get a scan around 12 weeks??
> 
> The only reason I am having a 7 week scan as well as 12 is because its an IVF pregnancy, there's noooo way I could wait till 20 weeks!!
> 
> Em xxx

Em, we're IVF buddies! :hugs: How many did you put back?
I hope you don't have any more fainting spells, and I'm glad the MS is giving you a break. 


I'm so happy to see so many new January mommies :happydance:


----------



## Megan252

So many new January ladies!!! Welcome everyone :)


----------



## Megan252

markswife10 said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join? EDD is January 8th :) <3

Great to see you on this thread too Markswife!!


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Wow! Welcome all you new January moms to be! Its exciting that we have such a big group!


----------



## samjm83

Hi ladies

I've just got my positive test today. If my dates are right then I'm due on the 23rd January 2014 O:)

I have mixed emotional I'm really happy finally falling pregnant after having a miscarriage last year. The due date falls within a few days of the anniversary of my miscarriage.

Then this afternoon I've had some cramping and got some light brown discharge. Both aren't continuance, the discharge is only a little every so often but nothing when I wipe.

My partner and myself have looked on internet and most say this is normal. 
But I'm so scared that I will miscarry again.

Are these normal early pregnancy symptoms?

Many thanks
Samx


----------



## Pnutsprincess

My name is Lacey, I am 24 years old. My DH is 30 and we have been together for 2 years and 4 months and we have been married 1 year and 8 months. My DH has two children from a previous marriage. Daniel is 8 and Tyler is 2. We had been TTC for 27 cycles and the 27th cycle gave us our BFP. We have done two IUIs and they both failed. We had to take a break from the IUI because my husband was getting ready to leave for training and we didn't have the funds. I was trying to budget the funds and was not thinking about getting pregnant and we were just having fun and boom 3 days late on my period so I tested 5.15.13 and it was positive. We are super excited because we were told my DH only had a 2% chance of getting me pregnant naturally. So this baby is a miracle.


----------



## WhitheartsQ

samjm83 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I've just got my positive test today. If my dates are right then I'm due on the 23rd January 2014 O:)
> 
> I have mixed emotional I'm really happy finally falling pregnant after having a miscarriage last year. The due date falls within a few days of the anniversary of my miscarriage.
> 
> Then this afternoon I've had some cramping and got some light brown discharge. Both aren't continuance, the discharge is only a little every so often but nothing when I wipe.
> 
> My partner and myself have looked on internet and most say this is normal.
> But I'm so scared that I will miscarry again.
> 
> Are these normal early pregnancy symptoms?
> 
> Many thanks
> Samx

Both cramping and discharge are normal during pregnancy. If you are bleeding red while cramping, then I would see a Dr. Have you set up an appointment? If so you should bring it up with them to ease your mind.


----------



## samjm83

Not had chance to get docs appointment yet. May try and get in on monday for peace of mind. 
Thankyou x


----------



## Leannanatalie

Hey, can I join? My eed is 6th January :)
I'm 27, this will be my 1st child with my husband who I've been married to for about 1 1/2 year, but been together almost 8 years! 
We only starting trying last month so the BFP was a bid surprise! Lol. Very happy though.
Nice to get to know others in the same situation xxx


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Leannanatalie said:


> Hey, can I join? My eed is 6th January :)
> I'm 27, this will be my 1st child with my husband who I've been married to for about 1 1/2 year, but been together almost 8 years!
> We only starting trying last month so the BFP was a bid surprise! Lol. Very happy though.
> Nice to get to know others in the same situation xxx

Congrats on your bfp your first cycle trying! How exciting! Welcome :)


----------



## vtjess423

Welcome to all the new January Mommies-to-be! :)



ttcfurrever said:


> I hope everyone is having a great weekend. Sorry to those of you coping with MS. Emily, I can't believe you fainted! You must have been so scared.
> 
> Lindsay, yay for early scans!
> 
> VtJess, 20 weeks?!!?! So, they won't give you a first trimester scan at all? That's crazy.
> 
> 
> I got back to jogging today. I was nervous, but I want to keep up my activity level for as long as I can. Got in 2 miles on the treadmill and then walked for a bit. So far so good...no spotting.

I'm not sure. With my son, I had one at 7ish weeks but that was because I had some bleeding & had miscarried a month before. Then I didn't get another til 20 weeks. So I'm not sure how my OB usually does it. But I've heard some cases where they don't scan til 20 weeks. So I'll have to wait til my appt on the 31st to see. 



xx Emily xx said:

> Vtjessbdo you not routinely get a scan around 12 weeks??

I didn't with my son so I don't think so. But I think every dr is different. :shrug:


----------



## anna1976

I'd like to join the group :) I got a BFP on a home test on Mothers day!!! Had it confirmed the next day by a blood test. My 1st ultrasound is next month when I am exactly 8 weeks! I am due around January 20th. I have a daughter who will be 10 years old this summer so we are definantly starting over but i am thrilled as we have been trying off and on for several years to give our daughter a sibling. :happydance:


----------



## Sorsha

Welcome and congrats to all the newcomers! :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

How do I get the january jelly bean thing for my siggy?


----------



## hakunamatata

Hey hon, so good to see you. If you go to the front page, click on the image you want to add. It'll take you to my photo bucket account. Copy the IMG code and paste in siggy :thumbup:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Thank you!


----------



## hakunamatata

Wow!! Welcome to the new people. I updated the front page, please let me know if I accidentally forgot anyone.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Have any of you ladies ever had to take progesterone?


----------



## flashy09

hakunamatata said:


> Wow!! Welcome to the new people. I updated the front page, please let me know if I accidentally forgot anyone.

So I hope this don't seem really picky, but I am actually due the 26th! Not that 3 days really matter, but it already sounds so far away that every day counts, lol.


----------



## hakunamatata

Sure I will change it :)


----------



## hakunamatata

flashy09 said:


> I am newly in as of yesterday! Due Jan 26th, 2014

Yikes I must be a tad dyslexic, don't know how I saw that as 29 :dohh: :haha:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Wow what a lovely group. A few familiar faces as well. Medic we were in the samr forumz while u wer ttc first. Whiehearts u as well.so happy u have ur bfp. Congradulations to everyone. My story is a bit of a long one but in short started ttc in may 2010, 2 angels. And after 3 years decided o start fertility testing. Ehile being tested bfp!! Our miracle bean. Xxx


----------



## markswife10

sallyhansen76 said:


> Wow what a lovely group. A few familiar faces as well. Medic we were in the samr forumz while u wer ttc first. Whiehearts u as well.so happy u have ur bfp. Congradulations to everyone. My story is a bit of a long one but in short started ttc in may 2010, 2 angels. And after 3 years decided o start fertility testing. Ehile being tested bfp!! Our miracle bean. Xxx

I KNEW the month you started testing you'd get your BFP! ;) That's what happened to us too! <3 :happydance:


----------



## LittleNikki

Hey Ladies can I join you guys, I just tested possitive yesterday and again thismorning I did a calculator which puts me due Jan 22nd after 14 months of trying I'm so happy to finaly have my bfp!! :)


----------



## starrilicious

Can I join you ladies?

I think I'm due Jan 26th, based on LMP, making me 4 weeks today.

I'm so nervous I could use some support!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wow I go out for one night and come back to LOADS of new Jelly Beans :cloud9: Congratulations to everyone on your BFPs!!!! :happydance:

Im still getting a very sharp pain low down, and its coming more often and really does quite take my breathe away, but its not constant, nor is it accompanied by cramps :shrug: No bleeding :nope: So not sure what to think of it. Also still struggling to balance the sicknes (Im not calling it MS as its all bloody day :dohh: ) but jsut as I think I found all the triggers something else sets ot off :grr: 

We routinely get a scan at 12 weeks here, and another at 20 weeks :thumbup: I think the NHS should give us one at about 32 weeks too... just because its cute seeing them fill the screen :cloud9: :rofl:

Star - from experience on another pregnancy group (for my little May Mayhem born in 2011) and having already chatted to these ladies for a couple of weeks I am sure no question or comment will ever be dismissed. Everyone is there to support each other and these groups become an extended family and so close and helpful. Join our FB page too hun,we are really getting to know each other so well and over the next few months we are all going to need each other at some point :hugs: Welcome to the group hun xxxx


----------



## trying hard

Hello all! Mind if I join in? After trying for 3.75 years we are finally pregnant and soooooo excited oh my goodness!! yippy! :wohoo:


----------



## ttcfurrever

Pnutsprincess said:


> Have any of you ladies ever had to take progesterone?

I'm on progesterone suppositories because I did IVF so there was no corpus luteum to provide the progesterone my body needs to sustain a pregnancy. I also know of women who were prescribed progesterone to boost their levels because they were on the low side. The good thing is doctors agree that you can't really have too much progesterone, so extra doses won't hurt the baby. Supplementation usually stops at around 10-12 weeks when the placenta takes over hormone production, but a few women are on supplementation a little past that. I hope that helps!


----------



## ttcfurrever

Trying Hard- welcome! 
I have a soft spot for LTTC and rainbow mommies that make it over here :flower:


----------



## xx Emily xx

ttcfurrever said:


> Trying Hard- welcome!
> I have a soft spot for LTTC and rainbow mommies that make it over here :flower:

Me too!!

TryingHard - congratulations!!


I'm on progesterone at the moment for IVF too, will be until 12 weeks

Em xxx


----------



## bluecathy1978

I am due january 8th (based on my lmp dates) This will be baby #6 so I am definately making my husband take a little trip to the docs for the snip during this pregnancy!!!

I am sure that this pregnancy will be a bumpy ride due to many factors;

my age (35)
my bmi (above 40 :( )
The fact that I got an abnormal smear result just before I found out I was pregnant
I had GD with my last pregnancy
In my 3rd pregnancy I had high bp so I am closely monitored

I am going to be in and out of the hospital so much that they may aswell just stick me in a bed!!!!

Apart from that I am determined to enjoy what is going to be my last pregnancy and I am predicting a boy as I am not feeling too bad at all and I always feel really grotty with girls xx


----------



## starrilicious

Congrats trying! We were ltttc too. First BFP I ever got, nervous and excited!

Itching to get to 8 weeks already lol

New to ttc, thanks for the warm welcome, I guess it just feels so new right now!


----------



## TayBabes92

Hi I wanted to join this awesome January babies thread :) I am not sure when I am due because I was a week late but I think that was because my ovulation was late I should be due 25th January but that could change. On Tuesday I'm going to doctors to get blood test to check my levels. This is our first pregnancy so I hope everything goes smoothly and by that I only mean we get a sticky beans, of course the many pregnancy symptoms will almost kill me lol. So far I have had sore boobs, hungry all the time, pee a lot and little bit of nausea. We are super excited and it is so hard not to tell everyone but we want to be sure our little bean sticks first. Congratulations everyone else who has received the wonderful miracle of conceiving :)


----------



## sarsaparilla

I'm figuring my date based off of my ovulation date and not my LMP (they are long/irregular), so I should be due on or around Jan. 26th!


----------



## starrilicious

sticky baby dust ladies

Sarsaparilla we are date buddies :D

finally motivated myself to clean the house...


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome new jelly beans!

This thread is starting to pick up, so if you're joining, send me a pm with your due date so that I don't miss you. Ani will be waking up soon, so if I don't add you now, I will add you later on today.


----------



## hakunamatata

I think everyone's been added - let me know if I missed anyone.


----------



## new_to_ttc

ak you're doing an awesome job :thumbup: thanks hun!!

Welcome and congratulations on the new BFPs xxx


----------



## Pnutsprincess

trying hard said:


> Hello all! Mind if I join in? After trying for 3.75 years we are finally pregnant and soooooo excited oh my goodness!! yippy! :wohoo:

Yay Trying! You, me, amoco andHorsey are bump buddies!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

ttcfurrever said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you ladies ever had to take progesterone?
> 
> I'm on progesterone suppositories because I did IVF so there was no corpus luteum to provide the progesterone my body needs to sustain a pregnancy. I also know of women who were prescribed progesterone to boost their levels because they were on the low side. The good thing is doctors agree that you can't really have too much progesterone, so extra doses won't hurt the baby. Supplementation usually stops at around 10-12 weeks when the placenta takes over hormone production, but a few women are on supplementation a little past that. I hope that helps!Click to expand...

Thanks ttc! I am taking it orally, but i was at a 7 they like it 10 or above so it was not super low. I am just excited we finally conceived!


----------



## ttcfurrever

Eh, terrible headache this afternoon. I took a nap around 3pm thinking it might go away. No luck with that, so I finally caved and took a tylenol. 

I hope everyone is having a nice Sunday!


----------



## prettyjen82

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Welcome everyone! So glad to see all these jellybeans!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Try Rocking

Hi new girls!!

I love hearing about people getting pregnant after a long time. My daughter took us 7 years so I understand the struggle. I'm glad you're here :hugs: 

Anyone else feeling short of breath? Yesterday and today so far I keep feeling short of breath. I don't remember this with my last pregnancy but that was also 4 years ago so who knows. 

And 2 weeks 1 day until we get to see our Peanut!


----------



## Megan252

Welcome to all the new ladies!! 

Hope you ladies are all doing well. I had an appointment at the spa this morning for a facial and am feeling relaaaaxxxed!! I hope it lasts, haha. 

Nausea has gotten better which is nice and also making me worry a little. I'm starting to wonder if it was so bad last week because I had the stomach bug my little guy had and it just blended in with my pregnancy symptoms?? My husband ended up getting it too.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I told my eldest son today :cloud9: He is so excited. He found out about a MC I had before him due to finding an article that was run about it and I kept (long story!). Anyways this means he knows things dont always work and that you have to wait until 12 weeks to find out if the new baby has stuck on or not by scan. But I felt I had to tell him sooner rather than later because someone I told has got a big mouth and she keeps bringing it up regardless of who is around and 2 adults have found out and one of Joshua's best friends so I thought I best tell him before he hears it from someone else! He took the news really well :cloud9: He keeps speaking from behind his tablet with things like 'aww hope I get a sister, hate waiting to find out' and 'have you thought of a name because I think Ginger would be nice for a girl' (yes Joshua if she was a kitten!! lol) and he just looked at my ticker (I showed it him!) and I said 244 days to go (and explained how we had to wait until 40 weeks with George then 2 weeks extra time! lol) and he said ... oh well least its not 365 days that would be like a year away :rofl: Love him so much :cloud9:


----------



## Megan252

That's so great new!! So glad it went so well. What a sweet boy :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

He has been asking for a long while for a baby sister now he has a cool brother!! He knows we cant chose boy or girl but he is excited that he has a new baby sibling on the way :cloud9:


----------



## despttc

Sorry if I'm late to the thread..
Would you mind adding me to Jan16,pls..


----------



## hakunamatata

despttc said:


> Sorry if I'm late to the thread..
> Would you mind adding me to Jan16,pls..

Def not too late, welcome :flower:



new_to_ttc said:


> I told my eldest son today :cloud9: He is so excited. He found out about a MC I had before him due to finding an article that was run about it and I kept (long story!). Anyways this means he knows things dont always work and that you have to wait until 12 weeks to find out if the new baby has stuck on or not by scan. But I felt I had to tell him sooner rather than later because someone I told has got a big mouth and she keeps bringing it up regardless of who is around and 2 adults have found out and one of Joshua's best friends so I thought I best tell him before he hears it from someone else! He took the news really well :cloud9: He keeps speaking from behind his tablet with things like 'aww hope I get a sister, hate waiting to find out' and 'have you thought of a name because I think Ginger would be nice for a girl' (yes Joshua if she was a kitten!! lol) and he just looked at my ticker (I showed it him!) and I said 244 days to go (and explained how we had to wait until 40 weeks with George then 2 weeks extra time! lol) and he said ... oh well least its not 365 days that would be like a year away :rofl: Love him so much :cloud9:

How sweet! This made me smile :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

hakunamatata said:


> How sweet! This made me smile :)

Me too :cloud9: 

Hows you?

How' everyones weekend been?

Im still got this really deep pain low down :wacko: It proper takes my breath away and is coming and going and nothing seems to be a consistant trigger for it :shrug: No cramps or bleeding associated with it though. It hurts in one spot, I could easily point out the pain zone, but if I am walking it spreads across all my lower abdomen well near pelvic area :wacko:


----------



## hakunamatata

new_to_ttc said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> How sweet! This made me smile :)
> 
> Me too :cloud9:
> 
> Hows you?
> 
> How' everyones weekend been?
> 
> Im still got this really deep pain low down :wacko: It proper takes my breath away and is coming and going and nothing seems to be a consistant trigger for it :shrug: No cramps or bleeding associated with it though. It hurts in one spot, I could easily point out the pain zone, but if I am walking it spreads across all my lower abdomen well near pelvic area :wacko:Click to expand...

I keep getting a sharp pain every now and then in my lower right abdomen, if I had to guess it's the jelly bean getting comfortable. I remember those pains from my last pregnancy. My last kiddo was on the right side too. Wonder if I'm extra comfy over there :haha: I'd keep an eye on it though especially if it gets worse, always better to be safe and give the ob a quick call :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks hun, Im quite stubborn to pain and this is making me moan so not totally happy with that! I am told 3rd+ pregnancies get more painful (let that be a warning guys ha ha) so maybe its just that but I definitely had no pain with George and very little cramping so its a bit of a new one :dohh:


----------



## Lisa1981

Hey everyone, I only found out this afternoon that we are expecting again. I think my due date will be 22nd Jan. I would love to join the fb group too as I loved my birth group last time around, in fact I'm still in contact with lots of them through our fb group.


----------



## vtjess423

Congrats to all the new BFPs!! And welcome to our group! Happy and healthy 9 months to all!! :)

Sorry your having such strong pains, new_to_ttc. I've had some cramping this time and i remember having similar pains with my son as well. Mine don't sound as bad as yours though! Hopefully your bean is just getting nice & snuggly and they'll die down soon. :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Hello, just updated the front page with tickers, please let me know if any of the dates or tickers are incorrect. Your ticker is right above your name/names depending on your due date. I didn't personalize the tickers in case your due date changes in the future. If it does, I can just move you around :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

Lisa1981 said:


> Hey everyone, I only found out this afternoon that we are expecting again. I think my due date will be 22nd Jan. I would love to join the fb group too as I loved my birth group last time around, in fact I'm still in contact with lots of them through our fb group.

PM me your info for the FB group.


----------



## ttcfurrever

hakunamatata said:


> Hello, just updated the front page with tickers, please let me know if any of the dates or tickers are incorrect. Your ticker is right above your name/names depending on your due date. I didn't personalize the tickers in case your due date changes in the future. If it does, I can just move you around :thumbup:

You're doing such a great job keeping track of everyone and updating our information. Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

ttcfurrever said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Hello, just updated the front page with tickers, please let me know if any of the dates or tickers are incorrect. Your ticker is right above your name/names depending on your due date. I didn't personalize the tickers in case your due date changes in the future. If it does, I can just move you around :thumbup:
> 
> You're doing such a great job keeping track of everyone and updating our information. Thank you! :hugs:Click to expand...

Aw you're welcome! It's keeping me busy til my doppler arrives :haha:


----------



## Sorsha

ttcfurrever said:


> Eh, terrible headache this afternoon. I took a nap around 3pm thinking it might go away. No luck with that, so I finally caved and took a tylenol.

Nothing wrong with taking a Tylenol! They're supposed to be totally safe. I am nervous about the first time I get one of my bad sinus headaches--usually only Advil does the trick, and that's off the table now. 

Hope you're feeling better now!



Try Rocking said:


> Anyone else feeling short of breath? Yesterday and today so far I keep feeling short of breath. I don't remember this with my last pregnancy but that was also 4 years ago so who knows.

I have found my capacity for exercise is generally less than it used to be... I feel the strain/worn out more quickly. I've been walking slower, setting the exercise bike at lower resistence, etc. 



new_to_ttc said:


> Im still got this really deep pain low down :wacko: It proper takes my breath away and is coming and going and nothing seems to be a consistant trigger for it :shrug: No cramps or bleeding associated with it though. It hurts in one spot, I could easily point out the pain zone, but if I am walking it spreads across all my lower abdomen well near pelvic area :wacko:

Hope everything's okay! Is it on one particular side? Because then I think you'd need to be worried about an ectopic. Otherwise, with no cramps and no bleeding, probably nothing to worry about. :)


----------



## Flibberty87

Oh my! I've only been offline a few days and we've got tonnes more members! 

Congrats to everyone on your BFP for January babies!

How's everyone holding up?


----------



## mo0nangel

May I join your group ladies? My EDD is January 9th :)


----------



## xheylove

Hi ladies! I'm just catching you on the tail end here! Got my BFP yesterday and looks like my EDD will be 1/31! Will be going to the doctor tomorrow to be confirming everything, but the Clear Blue digi seemed pretty sure! ;) So excited to be joining you ladies for the next 9 months .. this is my first! I'm freaking out!


----------



## Try Rocking

Thanks :) I did read that it's normal to feel short of breath in the first trimester. I am still able to exercise but I don't run as fast as I used to, I find it works better for me :)


----------



## hakunamatata

mo0nangel said:


> May I join your group ladies? My EDD is January 9th :)




xheylove said:


> Hi ladies! I'm just catching you on the tail end here! Got my BFP yesterday and looks like my EDD will be 1/31! Will be going to the doctor tomorrow to be confirming everything, but the Clear Blue digi seemed pretty sure! ;) So excited to be joining you ladies for the next 9 months .. this is my first! I'm freaking out!

Welcome welcome :)


----------



## mo0nangel

Thank you!! I'm currently enjoying this time of feeling hot all day and having very sore boobs! :) and i've kinda lost my appetite..anyone else lost their appetite??


----------



## hakunamatata

It depends...sometimes I can't stop snacking, other times no appetite.

I've had temperature fluctuations too. I've gotten really hot and really cold.

And I've been weepy which is rather annoying :dohh: :haha:


----------



## xheylove

I have definitely seen a drop in my appetite .. but I think it's because I'm feeling very nauseous instead. I mean, all day. It sucks! I'm hoping that maybe some ginger ale will help it ease up a bit. Boobs hurt, and they look like a road map, lots of pressure/dull cramps in my lower abdomen, and MAN does my back hurt. Plus, I'm definitely feeling the weepies every so often. I am shocked at how fast this all kicked in!


----------



## hakunamatata

My ob recommends potato chips and lemonade for ms if you can believe that! Seemed odd to me when I had asked during my last pregnancy. Seems to help. I drink juice if I'm not up for food. Still getting plenty of calories.

I'm hoping to not actually puke this pregnancy. Sending everyone puke free dust :dust: :haha:


----------



## xheylove

hakunamatata said:


> My ob recommends potato chips and lemonade for ms if you can believe that! Seemed odd to me when I had asked during my last pregnancy. Seems to help. I drink juice if I'm not up for food. Still getting plenty of calories.
> 
> I'm hoping to not actually puke this pregnancy. Sending everyone puke free dust :dust: :haha:

Potato chips and lemonade? I can definitely get on board with that! I'll take all the advice and recommendations I can get .. I feel so clueless about pregnancy! I mean, all my life I've learned all about it, but now that I'm going through it, it feels so much different!


----------



## hakunamatata

You and your hubby/boyfriend are a very cute couple! Very promising for a cute baby :baby:

Talk to you guys tomorrow :)


----------



## xheylove

Aww thank you so much! I can't wait to see a baby with our features!


----------



## Leopard

Popping my head in =3. 
So, my first scan is booked for Friday! So excited. We have to travel to the next town over, but I'm definitely looking forward to it. 
I should be on 7 weeks based on menstrual cycle, as of tomorrow, but the scan will give me a better idea of where baby is at.

No really vomiting yet, though I've felt the urge. 
Still classified as high risk. Mother in law doesn't know yet, so she is working my ass off, and I feel really sick right now, but I cannot stop doing the shit she wants me to otherwise she'll just call me lazy lol. 

So mostly things are good :)


----------



## trying hard

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome I am still in absolute shock that I'm here. I have got so used to being disappointed at the end of the month that it is all just surreal. So I was away for the weekend when I found out so when I got home after I had put my nearly 5 year old to sleep i told hubby I had a prezzy for him. I gave him my test stick and he just about screamed YOUR PREGNANT!!!!!!! well DD came running out of her bedroom sooo excited! whoops she wasn't supposed to find out just yet. Anyway she has been talking about it and to it all day&#8230; When we went to get my bloods drawn first thing this morning the first thing she said was "my mummy has a baby in her tummy" Cat is totally out of the bag, she really cant keep a secret!

My HCG today at about 4+1 was 113 :D


----------



## live_in_hope

Hey ladies! Ive got some catching up to do on here but what a day I had yesterday (sunday)......:cry:........

Well after getting back at 4am from my ghost hunt up in york which was amazing! The best ever! Such good fun! When I got in, went loo, wiped, had some blood. Was red this time unlike it was on friday. Was a little freaked but I had no pain and had been on my feet all night so put it down to that. So went to bed for afew hours when i woke it was brown and just a little bit...

Sean cooked us a lovely brunch, bacon, sausages, hashbrowns, eggs, mushrooms, beans,and tomatos which went down a treat, then still tired I went to back to bed. Woke an hour or so later, stood up and knew exactly what was going to happen.....

The pain in my abdomen came from nowhere. Do you remember afew weeks ago I had that attack and had to call the paramedics out. It happened again and again the paramedics were called out, by the time they got to me I was breathing erratically, barely conscious in so much pain, i couldnt feel my hands (due to my breathing) just awful. So ended up in hospital. Had some gas and air (that was goood). Once they found out I was pregnant I was canulared up, had some blood taken incase I needed a transfusion, had bloods taken for tests, urine samples everything. I refused the morphine they offered me (that was hard though).
After 4 hours of intense pain, it stopped, like a switch! I was able to breathe properly and began to feel normal. They scanned me and as suspected I have gallstones :dohh: they then sent me to the gyno assessment unit to get baby checked as they suspected eptopic (i had no reason to think that but guess when somebody has severe abdo pain and are pregnant,they have to rule it out). But all they did was check urine and hcg and im to go back tomorrow for another blood test to check levels are rising normally. She made me feel better about my spotting too. I just hope after all this that I get my healthy baby, the poor thing has been through alot already. And if Im to have surgery on my gallbladder...god knows :shrug:
Ive been to my local hospital this morning for a thorough abdo scan (which i had booked after my last attack) and it showed a lovely cluster of gallstones so once ive been to discuss results with the doctor, we'll see what happens next....

So yer, a great weekend :dohh: and after I dropped Em off at my mum and dads at 3pm sat i didnt see her until she woke this morning as she was asleep wwhen we got back last night. So i had half hour with her this morning and she gave me lovely kisses and cuddles. Love my baby xx:cloud9: xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Ooh live you poor thing that sounds scary! I'm glad it wasn't the baby though.
Fingers crossed the gallstones don't cause you any more problems and you don't need surgery.
Hope you get some rest today
Em xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

thanks Em :hugs:
Im at home today, Ems at Nursery so im resting, feel very achy, i felt better after labour! It looks like I will need surgery but I don't know whether it could be done whilst pregnant...but then could it do more harm than good not having the surgery and going through what I did yesterday and 3 weeks ago again and again? :shrug: that wont be good for the baby I do know! Just hope my levels are rising as they should as i havnt felt very pregnant :nope:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Try not to worry till you get your blood results. You might be one of the lucky ones with no symptoms! I wish I was I feel rough!!

Em xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

oh no, but its a comfort to know that baby's there, making itself known, letting you know all is good! :thumbup: i was never ill with Emily but had twinges,cramps, sore boobs, waves of nausea and general feelings of being pregnant, but nothing this time :shrug: will find out soon enough I guess. Xx


----------



## xheylove

Sorry to hear about your eventful weekend, Live! Hopefully it all settles down and they get your situation sorted in a healthy way for you and baby!

I was woken up this morning with sharp pains on my side. They didn't last long and didn't really hurt .. just surprised me. Is this normal? I googled it (probably won't want to do that for long .. every answer is a bad one lol) and it seemed like the concensus was mainly that everything was just stretching. It wasn't accompanied by blood or anything. Kind of similar to the pain I get when I'm ovulating. :wacko:


----------



## live_in_hope

Thanks hunny! fx!

when i was preg with my first, i had loads of those sharp, stretching, twingey pains just like ov but a little sharper. It was fine, and was like you said everything stretching. Xx


----------



## Flibberty87

Oh dear Live, that sounds absolutely awful :( I ended up having to see a doctor on Saturday night because of really bad pain in my side. Doctor says he was happy that it was unconnected to the pregnancy and is probably because of my previously diagnosed kidney stones.

So, my midwife just left my house, I'm officially all booked in :) She's going to push for an early scan but isn't holding out much hope. And today I learned I'm a high dependency pregnancy.. Because of the kidney stones. Blah.

I've explained that I'm going on holiday and would like to know that baby is in the right place etc before I go away and because of previous MCs I'm worrying. Also because this is a clomid pregnancy, chances of multiples go up.

I guess we shall just have to wait and see!

Hope you're all well!


----------



## live_in_hope

oh really? So would that mean i will be a high dependancy pregnancy because of my gallstones? Or is it that kidney stones can cause infections and UTIs arent good for us to have? Do hey cause you much pain? Blummin awful isnt it? Something so small can cause so much pain! :nope: xx


----------



## Flibberty87

I'm not sure, you'd have to ask your mw or doctor. I had no idea till she said at the end "Oh you do know you're high dependancy right?" I was like :o "Whaaaat?! Why?!" 

I think it's because I get UTIs all the time with the stones and obviously UTIs whilst pregnant can cause problems.

So in the meantime I'm taking my paracetamol every 4 hours and hoping they may magically start relieving some pain!


----------



## hakunamatata

Live what a rough weekend! Glad it's gallstones and nothing with the baby :hugs: Still sooo painful!

Flibberty sounds like you've had a rough few days as well.

Heylove those are probably growing pains. I've been getting a few of those in my lower right abdomen. If it gets worse though call a doc, always better to be safe.

Hoping that the rest of your pregnancy is pain free.


----------



## Sorsha

That must have been scary, Live, but I'm so glad to hear the baby seems to be all right! :hugs:

New symptom today: Sharp pains in my breasts! Urgh. Was lying in bed trying to get back to sleep this morning and all of a sudden, stabby stabby stabby. I've gathered this is normal, but not fun. Didn't get it last time.

Very excited that I will be telling my parents tomorrow!

Do any of you have a feeling about what sex the baby is? I had one last time (don't know if it was correct) and have one this time. It'll be interesting to see!


----------



## live_in_hope

ok, just had a call from the hospital.

They just phoned to ask me if there was a chance I could be any further along than suspected (no coz i charted and knew when I ovulated etc). She explained that there could be some complications, so need to go in tomorrow for more tests and check hcg again. Possible molar, eptopic. I asked whether it could mean a multiple pregnancy of which is a possibility.

So I'm going in tomorrow to get levels checked again and speak to the doctor....:cry::cry:Xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

live_in_hope said:


> ok, just had a call from the hospital.
> 
> They just phoned to ask me if there was a chance I could be any further along than suspected (no coz i charted and knew when I ovulated etc). She explained that there could be some complications, so need to go in tomorrow for more tests and check hcg again. Possible molar, eptopic. I asked whether it could mean a multiple pregnancy of which is a possibility.
> 
> So I'm going in tomorrow to get levels checked again and speak to the doctor....:cry::cry:Xxx

Oh hon, I hope it's not molar or ectopic :hugs: Stay positive - let's hope it's twins :oneofeach: How cool would that be?? :hugs: Hugs!!


----------



## live_in_hope

Thanks hun, after this, would love it to be twins! I shall hope for the best, prepare for the worst... What more can I do in this waiting game? :shrug: xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Live - fingers crossed for twins or one very comfy baby :) 

Flibberty - you sound like you're having a rough time, at least bing high dependency they should keep a closer eye on you. 

Xheylove - I had a few pains like that around 4 weeks, I'm hoping it was a good sign!

Em xxx


----------



## xheylove

hakunamatata said:


> Heylove those are probably growing pains. I've been getting a few of those in my lower right abdomen. If it gets worse though call a doc, always better to be safe.
> 
> Hoping that the rest of your pregnancy is pain free.

I really hope it's all that it is! It is my lower right abdomen. I went to Planned Parenthood this morning and she confirmed my due date as 1/31 and I told her about the pains and she said it could be nothing but if it gets worse or I start to bleed, to go directly to the ER. I'm sure she was just trying to make sure I was aware how serious it could be, but damn, that scared me to death!


----------



## vtjess423

Sorry you are having such a rough go, live!! :hugs: I hope everything turns out ok for you! 

Nothing really new to report on my end. Still just waiting until the 31st for my first appointment and hoping I get a scan! FX :) Though this morning I got a little light headed when I was getting ready to take my son to daycare before heading to work. I had shut all the windows and it was a little warm in the house so i'm thinking I was just hot. Wasn't a great feeling though! :nope:


----------



## hakunamatata

Hey guys, messing around with a new banner:

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/jellybeanbanner_zps86f1dbbd.gif

I don't like the link at the bottom, but it's a free site...

Here's another one:

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/bannerfans_7660932_zps0642f57b.jpg

And another:

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/jellybeanbanner3_zpsddb83d4a.png


----------



## samjm83

hi girls
i still cant believe im pregnant again. We've been trying since i miscarried last january with no luck till now. I still cant believe it that i had to take another test this morning to make sure im not dreaming. think ive taken about 6 tests in last couple of days. As anyone else taken loads of tests?
my brown discharge has stop but im getting few twingles in stomach every now and then. i read on hrre somewhere that others have had them too? 
Im just so worry that ill miscarry again i have to keep going toilet to check theres nothing there.
Sam x


----------



## xheylove

Hi, Sam! I know exactly what you mean about testing over and over. I have used an obscene amount of tests in the last week! And I went to Planned Parenthood to make sure that they all weren't liars .. it really is hard to take in! It feels like a dream or something! I've definitely been feeling twinges and aches in my stomach. I guess it's something that I'll just have to get used to for now! This is a whole new ballgame for me! :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

OMG Live!! Fat Free diet!!! I dont think they'll operate whilst you are pregnant unless it becomes an emergency :hugs: They'll help you control it with diet until your little one is here :hugs: No naughty treats the pain is never worth it :nope: And :grr: at the hospital why oh why say something like that over the phone they should never suggest there is a problem ffs you is pregnant and need to stay calm and well for you and the baby!! Try and not worry until you know what you are facing :hugs:

Congratulations on the new BFPs!!! :happydance: 

My GP prescribed my tablets today to try and get the sickness in control Im a tad dehydrated :shock: He also has me measuring 7-8 weeks on examination... I KNOW my dates and I know I can only be 5wks soooo a little nervous why he was so adamant I was 7-8 weeks :wacko: He is going to try and arrange a scan to check my dates and check the pain he said I was overly tender for what he would expect to be normal but said I shouldnt be alarmed it was likely just baby snuggling in tight! 

If only this pregnancy lark was plain sailing huh :dohh:


----------



## Lisa1981

I've been bleeding most of the afternoon so I suspect I may be loosing the baby. I'm not sure what I'm even meant to do. I have a doctors appt for something else tomorrow so will ask then. So sad. Lx


----------



## hakunamatata

Lisa1981 said:


> I've been bleeding most of the afternoon so I suspect I may be loosing the baby. I'm not sure what I'm even meant to do. I have a doctors appt for something else tomorrow so will ask then. So sad. Lx

Hoping for the best :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lisa Im so sorry :hugs: Hope the bleed stops and everything is ok xxxxx


----------



## Try Rocking

I hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## horseypants

Lisa, I'm so sorry but try to stay calm, it could be any number of things. I think you should go ahead and call your doctor now. See what they say. They might be able to set an ultrasound up for you tomorrow, even though it is early, to see how things look. At least you will have someone else on it and can do your best to relax while you wait for your appointment. Hoping for the best!


----------



## vtjess423

Lisa1981 said:


> I've been bleeding most of the afternoon so I suspect I may be loosing the baby. I'm not sure what I'm even meant to do. I have a doctors appt for something else tomorrow so will ask then. So sad. Lx

I'm so sorry to hear that Lisa! :hugs: I hope everything turns out OK. I'd definitely call your doctor and get their advice. But for now, I'd try to relax and take it easy. And if the bleeding gets heavy, I'd go straight to the hospital. If it turns out to be nothing, great, but you should always err on the side of caution. Good luck, hun!


----------



## markswife10

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Lisa!


----------



## live_in_hope

new_to_ttc said:


> OMG Live!! Fat Free diet!!! I dont think they'll operate whilst you are pregnant unless it becomes an emergency :hugs: They'll help you control it with diet until your little one is here :hugs: No naughty treats the pain is never worth it :nope: And :grr: at the hospital why oh why say something like that over the phone they should never suggest there is a problem ffs you is pregnant and need to stay calm and well for you and the baby!! Try and not worry until you know what you are facing :hugs:
> 
> Congratulations on the new BFPs!!! :happydance:
> 
> My GP prescribed my tablets today to try and get the sickness in control Im a tad dehydrated :shock: He also has me measuring 7-8 weeks on examination... I KNOW my dates and I know I can only be 5wks soooo a little nervous why he was so adamant I was 7-8 weeks :wacko: He is going to try and arrange a scan to check my dates and check the pain he said I was overly tender for what he would expect to be normal but said I shouldnt be alarmed it was likely just baby snuggling in tight!
> 
> If only this pregnancy lark was plain sailing huh :dohh:

Thanks hun! Hubby as been shopping for me today and got me some lovely things to eat so its not too bad... Im just totally bummed about my levels. I really hope that its all of nothing and ive a little bubba or bubbas that are happy and healthy! Fx xxxx


----------



## live_in_hope

keeping you in my thoughts :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Lisa - hope you're doing ok hun 

Em xxx


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Wow, I can't keep up on here! Welcome to all the new bfps! Sorry to those who are having a hard time with things, I hope all goes well!


----------



## starrilicious

Lisa1981 said:


> I've been bleeding most of the afternoon so I suspect I may be loosing the baby. I'm not sure what I'm even meant to do. I have a doctors appt for something else tomorrow so will ask then. So sad. Lx

Hoping it's nothing serious. Will keep you in my thoughts xx


----------



## goldstns

Hello Ladies, I would like to join you all! I am guessing my due date is about Jan 9th (according to LMP) or Jan 17th (according to ov data). My first U/S is Thursday to hear a heart beat.


----------



## starrilicious

Started spotting :( Going doctors tomorrow!

Still nauseus hoping thats a good sign...

Still peeing on too many sticks xD


----------



## Megan252

Lisa1981 said:


> I've been bleeding most of the afternoon so I suspect I may be loosing the baby. I'm not sure what I'm even meant to do. I have a doctors appt for something else tomorrow so will ask then. So sad. Lx

Hugs to you Lisa. Fingers crossed everything is ok.


----------



## hakunamatata

goldstns said:


> Hello Ladies, I would like to join you all! I am guessing my due date is about Jan 9th (according to LMP) or Jan 17th (according to ov data). My first U/S is Thursday to hear a heart beat.

Welcome :flower: Added you to front page.


----------



## Megan252

starrilicious said:


> Started spotting :( Going doctors tomorrow!
> 
> Still nauseus hoping thats a good sign...
> 
> Still peeing on too many sticks xD

Try not to worry, spotting can be perfectly normal. Good luck at your appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Radiance

Hello ladies! May I join? 
My due date was originally thought to be December 29th but I had my first scan today and my official due date is January 9th! =)

I got my BFP April 24th!! <3


----------



## Megan252

live - will be thinking of you until we hear back after your appointment. Fingers crossed that it's 2 little beans!!

Hi to everyone and welcome to all the new ladies! It's getting hard to keep up but great to have so many people. I'm back to having nausea..seems like it was one day of relief and now back to feeling sick. Otherwise I don't have much to report!!

Hakuna - great job keeping up this thread!!


----------



## hakunamatata

starrilicious said:


> Started spotting :( Going doctors tomorrow!
> 
> Still nauseus hoping thats a good sign...
> 
> Still peeing on too many sticks xD

Hope it's nothing :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Radiance said:


> Hello ladies! May I join?
> My due date was originally thought to be December 29th but I had my first scan today and my official due date is January 9th! =)
> 
> I got my BFP April 24th!! <3

:wave: Hello Radiance :)

And thanks Megan <3


----------



## angie79

Hi girls 

Spotting can be totally normal

Lisa is it heavy - thinking of u

Oh Live you have certainly been through it I'm really really hoping after all this it's twins or maybe more - lol. Will be thinking of you tommorow

I had my midwife appointment today and she was soooo lovely and it was a great appointment 

Xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

Glad you had a good appointment Angie :hugs:


----------



## Radiance

Has anyone had a feeling of what there baby will be? 

I think I'm having a girl :)
I have two toddlers, one girl and one boy. :thumbup:


----------



## horseypants

I think mine is a girl too :)


----------



## xx Emily xx

Not a clue!!! I started off thinking boy, but today I'm feeling more girl. I haven't the faintest!!

Hubby is convinced it's a girl!!

Em xxx


----------



## Flibberty87

My 2 year old nephew told me today my baby is a boy and I have to call him George. OH wants a boy. I genuinely have no clue.


----------



## WhitheartsQ

I don't have a clue on gender. At first I felt like it was a boy, but currently don't know. I am way excited to find out though! If only we didn't have to wait so long! lol


----------



## Flibberty87

I'm planning on staying team yellow :o My mother is not happy about thus in the slightest haha


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Good for you! Is this her first grand baby?


----------



## goldstns

I have no idea the sex. Dh wants a boy. I just want a healthy one. Seeing that I have no ms, I think its a boy or ms just hasn't hit yet.


----------



## Flibberty87

This will be my mother's 3rd grandchild, she already has one of each. My partner's parents.. this will be their 11th grandchild!


----------



## WhitheartsQ

You would think she would be a little more relaxed with it then. lol. It will be so fun for your lo to have so many cousins!


----------



## starrilicious

I think I am having a boy. Just a feeling. .. would be nice to have a girl now. I have 4 nephews! I think the grandparents deserve a girl. XD


----------



## starrilicious

Oh and im defo finding out the gender im tired of waiting for things already!


----------



## Radiance

I was thinking of being team yellow this pregnancy since I have one of each. Honestly don't know if I will be able to wait until delivery to find out though!!


----------



## Try Rocking

I have absolutely not idea at this point as to what I'm having, I did have a dream last night where I was 100% sure I knew what the baby was and then I forgot it when I woke up. My dreams are teasing me! 

I keep reminding myself that I can find out in August. It's not that long away right?


----------



## Radiance

August sounds closer than the weeks!! :rofl:
Sounds like it's just around the corner until I think 14 weeks!! Then it just sounds like a lifetime... :wacko:


----------



## hakunamatata

I thought I was having a boy last time, even had a dream. Guess my intuition is a bit off :haha: This time I have no feeling one way or the other.


----------



## flower94

Can I join you guys? After trying since Oct 2011 I'm pregnant with #2 - just found out today!! Due January 31st!


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome! :flower:


----------



## Try Rocking

Welcome :)


----------



## Radiance

Congratulations!! <3


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Congrats!


----------



## hakunamatata

Flibberty87 said:


> I'm planning on staying team yellow :o My mother is not happy about thus in the slightest haha

This brings a smile to my face because various parents have been annoying me lately, and I bet one way to zap em would be to either stay :yellow: or if we find out, not tell anyone :haha:


----------



## sjones1125

Hi Gals, mind if I join? I went in today for blood work and HCG was 90. Was told it was a little on the low side. But they're basing there numbers from my last period. I am only 11dpo today. I go back on wed. due date ff gave me is Jan 30th. my first appointment is on June 28th


----------



## hakunamatata

Flibberty87 said:


> My 2 year old nephew told me today my baby is a boy and I have to call him George.

:rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

sjones1125 said:


> Hi Gals, mind if I join? I went in today for blood work and HCG was 90. Was told it was a little on the low side. But they're basing there numbers from my last period. I am only 11dpo today. I go back on wed. due date ff gave me is Jan 30th. my first appointment is on June 28th

Welcome! :flower:


----------



## Try Rocking

Welcome!


My god, the heartburn is starting early. It kept me up last night, finally disappeared around noon and now it's back like crazy!


----------



## hakunamatata

Blargh that sucks!

I had ms a few mornings, but these past few days I've felt great.


----------



## sjones1125

- this is my third, I have been cramping, backache, and nausea but that's probably due to the Metformin. I'm not looking forward to the MS!


----------



## Radiance

This is my 3rd and with my first 2, I had 0 symptoms, seriously I had nothing.
This one, I have a ton of symptoms! Which I enjoy, besides the constant heartburn and nausea! I have had afternoon sickness once, though the last few days I can feel my tummy rumbling!!


----------



## Leopard

Radiance said:


> This is my 3rd and with my first 2, I had 0 symptoms, seriously I had nothing.
> This one, I have a ton of symptoms! Which I enjoy, besides the constant heartburn and nausea! I have had afternoon sickness once, though the last few days I can feel my tummy rumbling!!

I know the feeling, with my daughter I had next to no early symptoms, found out I was preggers at 7 weeks! With this on, my period was 4 days late, and I just new, had the tender breasts, the nausea, headaches etc. It's strange all these symptoms!


----------



## Sorsha

Best wishes and :hugs: to those who've had worrying signs!

Gender guesses: For some reason I feel like this one is a boy. But I will be happy with a healthy baby either way! :)


----------



## Exmxb

Hiya ladies! I just got my official positive from the doctor today! I'm due on January 18th, and this is my second, I have a little boy, he's a little over 1. I'm really, really hoping this one will be a girl, but hubby claims that he only has boy swimmers


----------



## xheylove

flower94 said:


> Can I join you guys? After trying since Oct 2011 I'm pregnant with #2 - just found out today!! Due January 31st!

Congrats! We share our due date!


----------



## starrilicious

Hi to all the newbies. January is a popular time for babies!

I have insomnia, kinda sucks now i'm tired all the time lol i've been up since 3am! Off to the docs this morning though. Kinda nervous...

Can I ask, are any of you ladies from England? Would love to have a buddy in my time zone.


----------



## lauraclili

I'm in England :) I get up for work at 5 too so ill see you in the mornings. 

I'm off to the doctor this morning too. Hence I'm still here. 8.30am appointment.


----------



## starrilicious

Hi!

Mines at 8 I really should get dressed xd

I am not normally up till 6.15 but hopefully i can catch you in the evenings :)

Good luck with your appointment :)


----------



## xx Emily xx

I'm England too!!

I work shifts so Ill be popping in all over the place!!

Em xxx


----------



## Flibberty87

starrilicious said:


> Hi to all the newbies. January is a popular time for babies!
> 
> I have insomnia, kinda sucks now i'm tired all the time lol i've been up since 3am! Off to the docs this morning though. Kinda nervous...
> 
> Can I ask, are any of you ladies from England? Would love to have a buddy in my time zone.

I'm from England :)

And ouch on the insomnia.. I've got it bad too :(


----------



## Worriedk

Hi. Hope everyone is keeping well. Still have no symptoms but have had a few tummy cramps this morning. Hoping they don't get worse.
Had a very busy few days in work. Just finished 3 long days. Yawn!
Thinking of telling the parents tonight but not sure. 
Moving house next week so thought they better know as they will guess then!

I live in uk!


----------



## live_in_hope

seems there's afew of us in the UK :thumbup:
Yay tell your parents!! Exciting! :dance: good luck with your move next week! Xx


----------



## Thyite

Hi, can I join? :) My EDD is january 17:happydance:


----------



## flower94

I'm enjoying my time without symptoms - I know they'll come! I'm bloated so my pants don't fit, but they were already a bit snug due to depression induced weight gain :/. The only other thing right now is thirst. I woke up at 3am to chug an ice cold bottle of water. This is actually a bit reassuring since I had the exact same thing when preggers with Nevaeh. 

Only found out yesterday after LTTTC - I can barely wrap my head around it all!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Flower, I am thirsty beyond any repair too. No matter how much i drink i feel like its un-quenchable! haha


----------



## vtjess423

Welcome to all the new BFPs!! :happydance: Congratulations! 

I'm pretty symptom-less myself. I had some decent cramping yesterday which had me a bit worried but I'm hoping it was just stretching and preparing for baby! :) I haven't had any problems sleeping but last night I swear I was literally up every 2 hours to pee!! I've never had to pee that many times in one night before! :dohh: So while I could sleep, it wasn't the greatest just because I was up all the time. And then on top of it, there was some weird rythmic tapping sound coming out of my son's baby monitor. That didn't help either. Turns out it was the string from the blinds being bounced against the wall from his ceiling fan. But boy did it sound loud on my end!! I wanted to check on it last night but I was afriad I would wake him if I went in. I knew he was Ok as I could hear him breathing and moving every once in a while. When I got him up this morning, I made sure to tie it up, so hopefully it won't continue doing that! :nope:


----------



## Lucy529

Hi can I join am due January 11th


----------



## hakunamatata

Lucy529 said:


> Hi can I join am due January 11th

Welcome :flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

Thyite said:


> Hi, can I join? :) My EDD is january 17:happydance:

Welcome :flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

Exmxb said:


> Hiya ladies! I just got my official positive from the doctor today! I'm due on January 18th, and this is my second, I have a little boy, he's a little over 1. I'm really, really hoping this one will be a girl, but hubby claims that he only has boy swimmers

Welcome :flower:

Updating the front page, let me know if I'm forgetting anyone :)


----------



## live_in_hope

Love the tickers on the front page hakuna! :thumbup: xx

Hubby will be home in about half an hour so we will be on route to the hospital shortly after. I will update on the FB group as soon as I know anything then update on here when i get home! Keep everything crossed for me and baby!! [-o&lt;


----------



## hakunamatata

Thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## Megan252

vtjess423 said:


> Welcome to all the new BFPs!! :happydance: Congratulations!
> 
> I'm pretty symptom-less myself. I had some decent cramping yesterday which had me a bit worried but I'm hoping it was just stretching and preparing for baby! :) I haven't had any problems sleeping but last night I swear I was literally up every 2 hours to pee!! I've never had to pee that many times in one night before! :dohh: So while I could sleep, it wasn't the greatest just because I was up all the time. And then on top of it, there was some weird rythmic tapping sound coming out of my son's baby monitor. That didn't help either. Turns out it was the string from the blinds being bounced against the wall from his ceiling fan. But boy did it sound loud on my end!! I wanted to check on it last night but I was afriad I would wake him if I went in. I knew he was Ok as I could hear him breathing and moving every once in a while. When I got him up this morning, I made sure to tie it up, so hopefully it won't continue doing that! :nope:

We had the same thing happen with the blinds last week!! I can't check my little guy either, it takes next to nothing to wake him up. We ended up getting a video monitor so I would stop ruining his sleep :wacko:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Live - hope everything goes well hun 

Em xxx


----------



## Worriedk

live_in_hope said:


> Love the tickers on the front page hakuna! :thumbup: xx
> 
> Hubby will be home in about half an hour so we will be on route to the hospital shortly after. I will update on the FB group as soon as I know anything then update on here when i get home! Keep everything crossed for me and baby!! [-o&lt;

Thinking of you. Hope all goes well x


----------



## hakunamatata

Megan252 said:


> vtjess423 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new BFPs!! :happydance: Congratulations!
> 
> I'm pretty symptom-less myself. I had some decent cramping yesterday which had me a bit worried but I'm hoping it was just stretching and preparing for baby! :) I haven't had any problems sleeping but last night I swear I was literally up every 2 hours to pee!! I've never had to pee that many times in one night before! :dohh: So while I could sleep, it wasn't the greatest just because I was up all the time. And then on top of it, there was some weird rythmic tapping sound coming out of my son's baby monitor. That didn't help either. Turns out it was the string from the blinds being bounced against the wall from his ceiling fan. But boy did it sound loud on my end!! I wanted to check on it last night but I was afriad I would wake him if I went in. I knew he was Ok as I could hear him breathing and moving every once in a while. When I got him up this morning, I made sure to tie it up, so hopefully it won't continue doing that! :nope:
> 
> We had the same thing happen with the blinds last week!! I can't check my little guy either, it takes next to nothing to wake him up. We ended up getting a video monitor so I would stop ruining his sleep :wacko:Click to expand...


Ani slept later than usual during one of her naps and it made me nervous, so I opened the door to check on her. I'm shocked it didn't wake her up!


----------



## Lola_0106

Hi, 

I'd love to join! EDD 29th Jan, this is my first ever pregnancy and DH and I are so excited! I'm 22 and have been married for 2 years in June. symptoms i've had so far are aching bbs and i'm really tired and hungry!! Just want to constantly eat! I wasnt expecting to feel this so early! 

The nurse called today and confirmed my BFP!! As I am in England, my first appointment with the midwife isn't until around 11 weeks for my scan. I thought I would get to see the midwife before this but never mind. 

I'm very exited and pleased all of you are here to share the journey with!


----------



## vtjess423

live_in_hope said:


> Love the tickers on the front page hakuna! :thumbup: xx
> 
> Hubby will be home in about half an hour so we will be on route to the hospital shortly after. I will update on the FB group as soon as I know anything then update on here when i get home! Keep everything crossed for me and baby!! [-o&lt;

Good luck, live!! :hugs: Will be thinking of you!! 



Megan252 said:

> We had the same thing happen with the blinds last week!! I can't check my little guy either, it takes next to nothing to wake him up. We ended up getting a video monitor so I would stop ruining his sleep :wacko:

My son is the same way. The slightest noise wakes him! :dohh: But I would love to get a video monitor. Sometimes I wonder what he's doing in there!! LOL But he's now 2 and I think it's probably almost time to give up on the baby monitor so I probably won't get one for him. But I like being able to hear him in his room at night! :) But I'm definitely thinking about getting a video monitor for the new LO as long as everything turns out ok. My son's room is right next to ours so even if we don't have the monitor on if he's crying we can usually still hear him. But the new little one's room will be on a different floor so I think it'll make me feel better to have a video monitor!


----------



## hakunamatata

Lola_0106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd love to join! EDD 29th Jan, this is my first ever pregnancy and DH and I are so excited! I'm 22 and have been married for 2 years in June. symptoms i've had so far are aching bbs and i'm really tired and hungry!! Just want to constantly eat! I wasnt expecting to feel this so early!
> 
> The nurse called today and confirmed my BFP!! As I am in England, my first appointment with the midwife isn't until around 11 weeks for my scan. I thought I would get to see the midwife before this but never mind.
> 
> I'm very exited and pleased all of you are here to share the journey with!

Welcome! :flower:


----------



## flower94

Lola_0106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd love to join! EDD 29th Jan, this is my first ever pregnancy and DH and I are so excited! I'm 22 and have been married for 2 years in June. symptoms i've had so far are aching bbs and i'm really tired and hungry!! Just want to constantly eat! I wasnt expecting to feel this so early!
> 
> The nurse called today and confirmed my BFP!! As I am in England, my first appointment with the midwife isn't until around 11 weeks for my scan. I thought I would get to see the midwife before this but never mind.
> 
> I'm very exited and pleased all of you are here to share the journey with!

Welcome! Our due dates are really close together xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Congratulations and welcome to all the new mummy - to - be's :hugs: 

Live hope your appt goes well today hun :hugs: 

Im in UK (Wales - but same time zone :haha: )

Hope everyone is well... tiredness has been impossible for me today :grr: :sleep:


----------



## xheylove

Good morning ladies! After dealing with cramps, back ache, and morning sickness for the last week, I have finally woken up rejuvenated and feeling pretty good! This gives me hope that maybe I won't feel and look like a zombie every day! I am still so surprised how early all of the symptoms kicked in! This only makes me wonder now, how early I'll start showing .. since so far, everything has happened quite early (I still haven't missed a period .. not until Thursday! I found out on Sat/Sun!). I'm hoping to start a light workout routine, too. Anyone have suggestions or know what's ok/not ok?


----------



## Try Rocking

If you've been exercising before you got pregnant you should be safe to continue doing it :) I was jogging before I got pregnant and I'm still doing it. 

There are some prenatal exercise videos you can look into though (I don't use videos so I can't name any off) or maybe some yoga?


----------



## Lucy529

Xhey I was riding my bike everyday but my hubby prefers I don't do it :( so began walking with my pup but am thinking of getting some videos. I was losing weight before I got my BFP and was at my lowest ever now all those jeans are tight so had to drag my old ones out again am so bloated (sorry tmi) even began wearing some maternity pants and am only6 weeks 3days!!! 

Ms is kicking my butt this am bbs hurt too :) hadn't been feeling much so am good it's a love hate thing lol


----------



## sallyhansen76

Lola our due dates are the same!


----------



## goldstns

Try Rocking-nice job with the weight loss! Come Feb you'll have to teach me what you did!


----------



## Radiance

Leopard said:


> Radiance said:
> 
> 
> This is my 3rd and with my first 2, I had 0 symptoms, seriously I had nothing.
> This one, I have a ton of symptoms! Which I enjoy, besides the constant heartburn and nausea! I have had afternoon sickness once, though the last few days I can feel my tummy rumbling!!
> 
> I know the feeling, with my daughter I had next to no early symptoms, found out I was preggers at 7 weeks! With this on, my period was 4 days late, and I just new, had the tender breasts, the nausea, headaches etc. It's strange all these symptoms!Click to expand...

I have had some weird symptoms too! I knew at hardly 3 weeks pregnant, my #1 sign, I was vacuuming and it felt like my milk was coming in for the first time, like the few days after having your baby. My breast were so swollen and painful!!


----------



## live_in_hope

well, I am none the wiser really :growlmad:

He took bloods again and said that with molar pregnancies, the HCG is extremely high like in the 100,000's whereas mine was just under 25,000 and I didnt show any symptoms of that or an ectopic. I explained that I had been told on two separate occasions that ectopic was a possibilty and yet nothing had been done about it. He seemed quite annoyed that I had been told that. He said it could just be that I naturally have a high level as thats whats normal for me or that it could be twins!
But he has booked me in for a scan tomorrow at 8:45. So we will know for sure whether I have a healthy baby/babies or not! :thumbup:


----------



## Radiance

live_in_hope said:


> well, I am none the wiser really :growlmad:
> 
> He took bloods again and said that with molar pregnancies, the HCG is extremely high like in the 100,000's whereas mine was just under 25,000 and I didnt show any symptoms of that or an ectopic. I explained that I had been told on two separate occasions that ectopic was a possibilty and yet nothing had been done about it. He seemed quite annoyed that I had been told that. He said it could just be that I naturally have a high level as thats whats normal for me or that it could be twins!
> But he has booked me in for a scan tomorrow at 8:45. So we will know for sure whether I have a healthy baby/babies or not! :thumbup:

I would think they would have already given you a scan by now!! Hoping the ultrasound looks perfect :thumbup:


----------



## live_in_hope

yes. You would have thought wouldnt you! :growlmad: xx


----------



## Radiance

I had to giggle some this morning while catching up through all the post I missed last night, with my 1st and 2nd pregnancies I had 0% symptoms, I actually didn't find out I was pregnant until I was 20 weeks and 4 days a long, plus all my test came back negative!

So this one, it is amazing to me because it is the first pregnancy that I have symptoms and a lot of them! I think I have had each one in the book, plus my pants don't fit and I have this bump. I must admit that I do not love the constant heartburn, nausea and not knowing if I'm going to throw up or not but it does reassure me that our little baby is growing!! :happydance:

Oh and after a difficult pregnancy with my last (gushing blood the whole pregnancy), I feel good about this one! I haven't had any bleeding, so I'm hoping it stays that way! I really want this pregnancy to be my stress free one.. :thumbup:


----------



## Try Rocking

goldstns said:


> Try Rocking-nice job with the weight loss! Come Feb you'll have to teach me what you did!

Thank you! It was all Weight Watcher's and I started jogging a year ago. I've been on WW for 18 months as of yesterday :) 

Sorry Live :hugs: I hope you get really great news tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## starrilicious

live_in_hope said:


> well, I am none the wiser really :growlmad:
> 
> He took bloods again and said that with molar pregnancies, the HCG is extremely high like in the 100,000's whereas mine was just under 25,000 and I didnt show any symptoms of that or an ectopic. I explained that I had been told on two separate occasions that ectopic was a possibilty and yet nothing had been done about it. He seemed quite annoyed that I had been told that. He said it could just be that I naturally have a high level as thats whats normal for me or that it could be twins!
> But he has booked me in for a scan tomorrow at 8:45. So we will know for sure whether I have a healthy baby/babies or not! :thumbup:

That's crazy live! What are they playing at? I think it's triplets :)

I have my first scan booked with the ACU on the 4th of june, so excited! Still poas though, just to make sure. Luckily I have about 50 ic about 5o expire xD


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Live, I hope things go well at the scan tomorrow, its about time you got one!


----------



## hakunamatata

Ugh Live, can't believe they don't have any answers for you today. At least your scan is tomorrow!

afm I knew this would be a long shot... but I tried out my doppler...and got SO excited when I heard a heartbeat...until I realized it was in sync with my own :rofl: Oh well, I'm glad to know I'm alive. Still very early.


----------



## medic76097

Glad there was nothing major going on... and they kinda sort of did have answers for you. They did rule some things out and are going to further rule out things with a scan. And, again, levels are just guidelines. "Normal" isnt a good work to use because not one single person is 'normal'. Everyone has their own values and levels and it differs from pregnancy to pregnancy. Look forward to the news tomorrow!!


----------



## live_in_hope

hakunamatata said:


> Ugh Live, can't believe they don't have any answers for you today. At least your scan is tomorrow!
> 
> afm I knew this would be a long shot... but I tried out my doppler...and got SO excited when I heard a heartbeat...until I realized it was in sync with my own :rofl: Oh well, I'm glad to know I'm alive. Still very early.


:rofl: haha! I actually laughed out loud! Im so glad you're still alive too! :thumbup:



medic76097 said:


> Glad there was nothing major going on... and they kinda sort of did have answers for you. They did rule some things out and are going to further rule out things with a scan. And, again, levels are just guidelines. "Normal" isnt a good work to use because not one single person is 'normal'. Everyone has their own values and levels and it differs from pregnancy to pregnancy. Look forward to the news tomorrow!!

You're right, and no pregnancy is text book! I actually feel a tad excited about tomorrow.....but I dont want to get too excited just incase!!


----------



## Megan252

live_in_hope said:


> well, I am none the wiser really :growlmad:
> 
> He took bloods again and said that with molar pregnancies, the HCG is extremely high like in the 100,000's whereas mine was just under 25,000 and I didnt show any symptoms of that or an ectopic. I explained that I had been told on two separate occasions that ectopic was a possibilty and yet nothing had been done about it. He seemed quite annoyed that I had been told that. He said it could just be that I naturally have a high level as thats whats normal for me or that it could be twins!
> But he has booked me in for a scan tomorrow at 8:45. So we will know for sure whether I have a healthy baby/babies or not! :thumbup:

Good luck tomorrow live!


----------



## Lucy529

Good luck tom live !!


----------



## Sorsha

Fingers crossed for good news tomorrow, Live!


----------



## xheylove

Good luck, Live! Keep us posted!

Also, I would like to say for anyone experiencing morning sickness, Canada Dry TEN is a lifesaver. Truly. I found it in the cafeteria at work today and figured I'd try it .. sooo good. Caffeine free. 10 calories. And really helps with the nausea. Thank goodness!!


----------



## Radiance

I have nausea and some sickness (always in the afternoon) and I have heard that peppermint and mint help, I tried that- it was a bad idea!! I am so sensitive to everything, nothing sounds or looks good, I have to like force myself to eat. blahh!! What foods help you ladies? I usually eat salads daily and a lot of fruits like grapefruit and strawberries, baby is not liking any of that!! Even drinking water makes me sick :(


----------



## live_in_hope

:hugs: have you tried those travel sickness bands? Ive heard they work a treat! :thumbup:


----------



## flower94

Good luck!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Good luck tomorrow Live!


----------



## hakunamatata

Those ten sodas are amazing! They taste like regular soda to me.


----------



## Luciluuu

Just thought id say a big hi and Congratulations to everyone here  after 4 different tests i have come to the shocking but obvious conclusion that i am in fact pregnant with my 5th child at the grand old age of 41 . Telling my children and parents is scaring me more now than it did at 18!!!


----------



## Sorsha

I got these Gin Gins extra strength ginger candies, and I find they help even more than gingerale! But then, my MS hasn't been horrible so far.

So, a little sad news that I should have already realized but wasn't thinking... I told my parents today, and they're excited, but my mom asked the due date and pointed out they'll be away then. For a while too! They're going down south for January and February, so they won't be able to visit with their first grandkid until s/he's more than a month old. :( (Normally they would have come by right away--they only live a half hour away from us.)

I promised we would do Skype visits though.


----------



## Luciluuu

Just thought id say a big hi and Congratulations to everyone here  after 4 different tests i have come to the shocking but obvious conclusion that i am in fact pregnant with my 5th child at the grand old age of 41 . Telling my children and parents is scaring me more now than it did at 18!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Luciluuu said:


> Just thought id say a big hi and Congratulations to everyone here  after 4 different tests i have come to the shocking but obvious conclusion that i am in fact pregnant with my 5th child at the grand old age of 41 . Telling my children and parents is scaring me more now than it did at 18!!!

Wow that's fantastic! I'm 33 so I'm probably the second oldest here :haha: What's your due date?


----------



## horseypants

I turn 35 on June 1


----------



## medic76097

I'll be 31 in July. :). Had my first baby at 30


----------



## Lucy529

I guess my luck with ms is gone have been nauseas all day !!


----------



## Piperette

I'm 34, had our 1st LO at 30.


----------



## Sorsha

Lots of us in our 30s! I'm 32.


----------



## flower94

I feel so young - 19, had my first at 16.


----------



## Lucy529

Turning 30 next month my first too funny I told my boss a few months ago I was going to make it to 30 either thinner(as I was losing weight) or pregnant lol


----------



## vtjess423

I just turned 33 last month. :) I had my first when I had just turned 31 (6 days before).


----------



## xheylove

I'm turning 27 in August and I'm having my first! It's so weird to think that I'll be 4 months pregnant by then!


----------



## Try Rocking

I'll be 32 in July :) Does anyone else in their 30's keep forgetting how old they are? I had my daughter when I was 28 as well :)


----------



## medic76097

This will be the second birthday in a row where im pregnant lol Last time I was 20 weeks, this time ill be 12 weeks Maybe next year Ill be able to have a glass of wine. I have to make it past next spring without getting knocked up again!!


----------



## markswife10

I turn 28 next Thursday :)


----------



## Leopard

I feel really young in this group :)
I'm 19, but based on EDD if baby comes right on time, I'll be 20 the day it is born.


----------



## goldstns

I am 28! I'll be 29 a month before due date. Leopard- that's cool your baby's due date is your bday!


----------



## Leopard

goldstns said:


> I am 28! I'll be 29 a month before due date. Leopard- that's cool your baby's due date is your bday!

As selfish as it sounds, I hope it comes late or early lol, I don't like sharing my bday


----------



## flower94

Leopard, I'm 19 as well, turning 20 the month I'm due!


----------



## Radiance

I am also pretty young!
Nice to see a big age variety :)


----------



## WhitheartsQ

I'm 24, pg with #1. Sounds like I'm right about in the middle for age. It's fun to have such a variety!


----------



## angie79

Ooo there is a few in there 30s I'm 34 on 12th June I was 32 when I had Alex. I was far too selfish in my 20s to have babies it was all about me and getting drunk back then :haha: so hats off to the girls who are younger I couldn't have done it

Congrats to all the new bfps

Good luck tommorow Live

Xxx


----------



## Megan252

Try Rocking said:


> I'll be 32 in July :) Does anyone else in their 30's keep forgetting how old they are? I had my daughter when I was 28 as well :)

Yes! I'm 32 and forget all the time....still think I'm 30. Maybe I should stick there for a while :winkwink:
Had my first at 31.


----------



## trying hard

hi Ladies I thought I'd poke my head in again&#8230; How much of a secret is every body keeping their pregnancy? The reason I ask is that a couple people from work (Im an early child teacher) knew I was having fertility treatment as they are too... any hoo one of them came up to me yesterday and said "hey I noticed you weren't jumping around doing the warm up for gym with the kids like you usually do&#8230; Does thins mean what i think it means??? Now the cat is out of the bag and everyone now knows. I feel silly for letting it slip so early but also wanted to give my friend doing assisted conception hope. When are you guys telling people? (And I am 28 DH is 32 we had our first when I was 24 and he was 28)


----------



## xheylove

I can't keep my mouth shut. My co-workers and boss all know. A couple close friends know. I'm going to keep it away from the masses until I at least have my 8 week scan, but once I have that ultrasound picture, there's no way I'll be able to keep it a secret for much longer! I also think it's important that certain people know - I'd like my boss to be aware of why I'm a little laggy these days and why it seems like I keep running out of the office. I'm pregnant, not lazy!


----------



## prettyjen82

horseypants said:


> I turn 35 on June 1

Thats my birthday!! I will be 31


----------



## starrilicious

I'm 30 I thought I would be among the oldest. More fool me! I am in good company then 

I turn 31 in November so I technically think I can count this as my goal to get prego by 30 xD

Been up since 5 again. Just can't seem to stay asleep. It's worry I think. Don't feel sure our little bean is going to stick. All my symptoms have gone or calmed down...


----------



## Radiance

I couldn't keep my mouth shut, everyone knew right after I found out I was pregnant! Although we thought I was 2 weeks father along, so I thought I was 5 weeks 5 days when I told and I was actually only 3 weeks along.


----------



## horseypants

prettyjen82 said:


> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> I turn 35 on June 1
> 
> Thats my birthday!! I will be 31Click to expand...

Hi five Gemini! I think your LO is scheduled to be a Capricorn and mine an Aquarius.


----------



## samjm83

Im 29, turn 30 in few months. Im thinking of telling my boss this week, with me starting to feel the symptoms now. 
Sam x


----------



## Piperette

We are not planning on telling anyone until after the 12 week scan, but between our LO already talking to and kissing my belly and me looking like I have a bump already (which I know is just bloatedness) I am worried we won't be able to keep it quiet until then... :dohh:


----------



## ttcfurrever

I turn 33 next Wednesday.


We've told our mothers and sworn them to secrecy. I've also told one close friend who was having fertility issues (she's due in November), and he's told one close guy friend. I'm waiting to tell other friends until after 13 weeks, but we'll tell the rest of our immediate family around 8 weeks.


----------



## starrilicious

You guys are good. I have no self control ive told all my sisters my best friend and a work colleague thats ltttc too. We're going to tell everyone else after our first scan at 6 weeks 3 days lol.


----------



## live_in_hope

morning all! :wave:
Just got back frm hospital and I am the very proud Mummy of one healthy bubba! :dance: saw the heartbeat too! :dance:
I have a haematoma which is basically a bruise which is causing the slight bleeding im having but it should go and cause no probs for me or baby, phew! Xx
Here's a piccy of baby xxx


----------



## Piperette

live_in_hope, wonderful news. :happydance: Congratulations again!


----------



## flower94

Yay! Hemotomas suck though, if bleeding gets heavier, make sure to rest a lot! 

We've already told everybody. Keeping it a secret is stressful and I'm trying to keep stress levels down so I can have my sticky baby!


----------



## hakunamatata

live_in_hope said:


> morning all! :wave:
> Just got back frm hospital and I am the very proud Mummy of one healthy bubba! :dance: saw the heartbeat too! :dance:
> I have a haematoma which is basically a bruise which is causing the slight bleeding im having but it should go and cause no probs for me or baby, phew! Xx
> Here's a piccy of baby xxx
> View attachment 618217

Yay!!!!! :bunny: :happydance: :dance: I'm so happy for you!



angie79 said:


> Ooo there is a few in there 30s I'm 34 on 12th June I was 32 when I had Alex. I was far too selfish in my 20s to have babies it was all about me and getting drunk back then :haha: so hats off to the girls who are younger I couldn't have done it

Same here!


----------



## Lucy529

I told my boss the day I got my faint as she was there for me when I had my ectopic then my sister my aunt nd my hubby told a guy friend then my sister blabbed to my brother who then told me his wife was pregnant lol he kept asking about my health which was weird so finally told him lol hubby wants to tell his parents after we hear the heartbeat next week FX


----------



## hakunamatata

So far I've told my parents, MIL, DH's grandmas, my cousin, and 4 of my friends.


----------



## vtjess423

Yay, live_in_hope!! :happydance: That's great! I'm so happy for you! Hopefully the hematoma will clear up quickly for you! :hugs:

So far only our immediate family knows - his mom, my parents, my brother/sister-in-law and my sister. Oh and my hubby told his boss but only because at work he has what they call "black out months" where no one is supposed to have off except for very rare circumstances and December and January happen to be his "black out months." So he wanted to give them as much notice as possible so hopefully he can have some time off when the baby is born.


----------



## Lucy529

Live :happydance: congrats hun !!!!!


----------



## starrilicious

Congrats live! Happy 6 weeks!


----------



## live_in_hope

Thanks all! :hugs: what a week! :dohh: I got home and after zi updated you all, sat back and fell asleep for 2 hours! :shock: think these past few days have taken it out of me! Hardly surprising really.

We told my parents and two sisters and hubbys brother on our wedding anniversary (on your mother's day) and a handful of friends know. I havnt told work yet and although Ive been off all week, they think its to do with my gallstones, which it was at the start of he week. Think I'll tell the rest of my family within afew weeks xx


----------



## starrilicious

Just found out my colleagues preggers. A comrade in arms!


----------



## Sorsha

trying hard said:


> hi Ladies I thought I'd poke my head in again How much of a secret is every body keeping their pregnancy? The reason I ask is that a couple people from work (Im an early child teacher) knew I was having fertility treatment as they are too... any hoo one of them came up to me yesterday and said "hey I noticed you weren't jumping around doing the warm up for gym with the kids like you usually do Does thins mean what i think it means??? Now the cat is out of the bag and everyone now knows. I feel silly for letting it slip so early but also wanted to give my friend doing assisted conception hope. When are you guys telling people? (And I am 28 DH is 32 we had our first when I was 24 and he was 28)

I've told my parents and a couple of close friends who also knew about my previous pregnancy. DH might tell his parents but he's not sure (he's not as close with them). Otherwise we're waiting until 13 weeks. We're pretty nervous about telling people after the MC last time... Maybe I will feel better if we get an early scan and everything looks all right around 8 weeks (which is when we discovered something was wrong before). But I wish I could tell more people! Especially DH's sister--she's four and a half months along with her first--I can't wait to let her know her LO is going to have a cousin almost right away. :)



live_in_hope said:


> morning all! :wave:
> Just got back frm hospital and I am the very proud Mummy of one healthy bubba! :dance: saw the heartbeat too! :dance:



Yay! That's wonderful! :happydance:

I have my first doctor's appt this afternoon. Seeing my GP to let him know and get my thyroid levels checked out (I was just diagnosed with mild hypothyroidism a month and a half ago, and we're still working out the best dosage, plus I've heard pregnancy can affect the levels). Still no word from any of the midwife places, not even to say I'm on the waiting list. Argh! I know I heard back sooner last time. Maybe they're all super busy with lots of spring babies?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yay congrads live!!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hey ladies, how are you all? looks like I've missed a lot over the weekend. 

We had a 21st birthday party on Saturday night and a Christening on the Sunday and I'm still tired!
Had my first midwife appointment yesterday, she's made my booking in appointment for 11th June which seems so far away. She weighed me and asked about previous pregnancy and birth. She also said they've now built a midwife led unit in the hospital along the same corridor as the Labour ward but a separate unit with a proper birthing pool and an active birth room, sounds good. :)


----------



## xx Emily xx

Live - that's fab news hun!! Great that you saw a lovely heartbeat too

Em xxx


----------



## Megan252

live_in_hope said:


> morning all! :wave:
> Just got back frm hospital and I am the very proud Mummy of one healthy bubba! :dance: saw the heartbeat too! :dance:
> I have a haematoma which is basically a bruise which is causing the slight bleeding im having but it should go and cause no probs for me or baby, phew! Xx
> Here's a piccy of baby xxx
> View attachment 618217

YAY LIVE!!! that's great news!! :happydance::happydance:

We've told DH's parents and a few close friends. Everyone else will find out after our 12 week scan.


----------



## Munchkin30

Can I join? I'm due with no2 on the 22nd x


----------



## Megan252

Sorsha - I didn't ever hear back from the midwives either :( I'm in Alberta and it's SO hard to get one. Very disappointing. Hope you hear back soon.


----------



## SBinRI

Hello!! Im pregnant with #4 and due Jan 30th!!


----------



## ttcfurrever

Welcome SBinRI and Munchkin. 

Welsh- that Midwife unit sounds awesome
Live- I'm so happy that you got to see your little one. That ultrasound is a beauty :thumbup:.


AFM- I have an early ultrasound tomorrow afternoon. Please pray for me everyone. We are hoping to see the gestational sac at least since it's still so early.


----------



## goldstns

We told both set of our parents. 1 friend that I work out with and would notice that I stopped playing lacrosse. And my boss and supervisor because I work with some nasty chemicals and requested not to work with them until after the baby is born because they can effect fetal development.


----------



## wrightywales

Hello Ladies

Can I nervously join? I found out on the 5th May Im pregnant with my first :) and im due 9th on January (i know it could change). Im very nervous as ive had 2 early MCs before so im booked in for an early scan tomorrow morning at 10am and dreading it incase something is wrong but really hoping eveything is fine and i get to see a little heartbeat. already booked in to see midwife on 5th June if everything goes well tomorrow

Congrats to you all and hope you all have a happy and healty 9 months x


----------



## Try Rocking

That's wonderful news Live!

Welcome new girls :hugs: 

We've told quite a few people, he phoned his parents right away and I told my mom the next day (she was in Mexico and was hard to get a hold of).


----------



## Sorsha

Megan252 said:


> Sorsha - I didn't ever hear back from the midwives either :( I'm in Alberta and it's SO hard to get one. Very disappointing. Hope you hear back soon.

Thanks! I wasn't expecting it to be quite this hard. Last year when I was first pregnant, I heard all these horror stories about how hard it was to get a midwife, so applied at six different places when I was four and a half weeks, and ended up being offered spots with all but one of them within a couple weeks! And then I felt bad telling four of them I didn't want them after all. :blush: So I figured that contacting my previous clinic at less than four weeks, I shouldn't have any problem. I did do intake with three other clinics last week just in case... I won't be horribly sad going with my GP, because he specializes in pregnancy and childbirth and I know he'd look after me well; I just really would like a home birth if possible.

You might still get in, though, if you're on waiting lists! As sad as it is, there are those pregnancies that end during the first trimester... Someone must have been very happy to get a spot when I had to leave care last time.


----------



## live_in_hope

a big hello to the new ladies! :wave: xx

Good luck with your scan tomorrow wrightywales! Xxx


----------



## Megan252

Sorsha said:


> Megan252 said:
> 
> 
> Sorsha - I didn't ever hear back from the midwives either :( I'm in Alberta and it's SO hard to get one. Very disappointing. Hope you hear back soon.
> 
> Thanks! I wasn't expecting it to be quite this hard. Last year when I was first pregnant, I heard all these horror stories about how hard it was to get a midwife, so applied at six different places when I was four and a half weeks, and ended up being offered spots with all but one of them within a couple weeks! And then I felt bad telling four of them I didn't want them after all. :blush: So I figured that contacting my previous clinic at less than four weeks, I shouldn't have any problem. I did do intake with three other clinics last week just in case... I won't be horribly sad going with my GP, because he specializes in pregnancy and childbirth and I know he'd look after me well; I just really would like a home birth if possible.
> 
> You might still get in, though, if you're on waiting lists! As sad as it is, there are those pregnancies that end during the first trimester... Someone must have been very happy to get a spot when I had to leave care last time.Click to expand...

I'm hopeful I'll still hear back. My GP's office is really good too. I will be followed by my regular GP until 30 weeks and then transferred to a team of 2 that specialize in pregnancy and childbirth as well! It's all in the same office which is 5 minutes from me so I can't really complain too much. They covered me with my son and it was all good! I'd just love to have the support and aftercare of a midwife. We'll see!! Good luck to you! Hope you get to have your home birth :flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

wrightywales said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Can I nervously join? I found out on the 5th May Im pregnant with my first :) and im due 9th on January (i know it could change). Im very nervous as ive had 2 early MCs before so im booked in for an early scan tomorrow morning at 10am and dreading it incase something is wrong but really hoping eveything is fine and i get to see a little heartbeat. already booked in to see midwife on 5th June if everything goes well tomorrow
> 
> Congrats to you all and hope you all have a happy and healty 9 months x




SBinRI said:


> Hello!! Im pregnant with #4 and due Jan 30th!!




Munchkin30 said:


> Can I join? I'm due with no2 on the 22nd x

Hello and welcome ladies :flower:


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Welcome to all the new ladies! Congrats on the scan live!

We have told my brother and sister in law (on accident), and I am pretty sure my mom has figured it out. We don't plan to tell any one until the 2nd tri, but I am trying to convince dh to do it on fathers day. We will be 10 weeks by then, so its not too far off. We will probably wait a bit longer to tell friends, but it depends on when I start to show.


----------



## vtjess423

Welcome to all the new BFPs!! :) I wish you all Happy & Health 9 months!


----------



## medic76097

So Im curious how everyone told family, if there was something special you all did?? 
The first time, Hubby and I were in town visiting my family for the long weekend and my moms birthday. Since it was an easy way to give a gift to her without her being suspicious, I gave her a gift bag with four framed photos. We have three big dogs that have always been an important part of our family, so I printed a photo of each of them and stacked them in the bag. The last frame was my 8 week scan photo.... My mom had taken all the dog photos out and said "Oh, theres one left, Must be the new cat??" We had just picked up a new kitten for out barn. lol:dohh: 

This time I would like to print out our first sons birth announcement cards (Which were lost in the mail for two months when they shipped from the company I ordered them from, so we didnt even bother giving them out) and in my sister and my cousin's envelopes I was thinking of tucking a 'save the date' card for the new babies due date with a scan picture. My sister and my cousin will be the ones we are inviting to attend the birth. My cousin was there last time as my support person and my sister will be invited this time. I didnt want her there last time because I was unsure how labor would go and shes younger then I am with no children, so I didnt want to scare her. She was pretty hurt that she wasnt allowed to attend my first delivery so I know this will be special for her.


----------



## salamander91

Hey! I got my BFP today, EDD 31st January :D This is my first pregnancy so very nervous.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Medic, i think thats an adorable idea!


----------



## want2bemommy

Aloha! I am due January 7 with twins. I also sent a private message, but I would like to be part of the group. I'm very glad it's kept private on Facebook, as we haven't told the world yet ;-) To the creator of the group, I used to live in New England too, just outside of Boston. Lovely place just got sick of the snow


----------



## samjm83

Medic

When we tell my parents and sisters, Ive printed off a picture of my baby nephew who was born last month and put a speech bubble on it saying " I'm getting a cousin!"

See how long it will take then to figure it out 

xx


----------



## Megan252

Medic thats so cute! Love both ideas. We haven't decided yet how to tell people but I'd like to involve our 15 month old son somehow. My parents live far away and we skype often, so I was thinking of either having him hold up an ultrasound pic to show them or maybe wear a tshirt and see how long it takes for them to see it.


----------



## Radiance

Cute ideas!! We were going to do a photoshoot, and my youngest (16 months) was going to hold a sign saying "I'm going to be a big brother..." and my oldest (2y/o) was going to be holding a sign saying the due date and in the middle of them would be hanging the ultrasound pictures <--- it was going to be something like that. 

Everyone found out before doing so, and we were going to wait 10 weeks but the hospital made a mistake and told me that I had miscarried (no bleeding/cramping) and I got my ultrasound this week that showed everything perfect, heartbeat and my hCG levels have been rising each week (5 weeks now), plus I have a very noticeable bump and I was flat when I got pregnant, there is no hiding or wondering if I'm pregnant. :haha:


----------



## Megan252

Radiance thats such a cute idea. Wow, can't believe the hospital told you that you miscarried..what a scary ordeal. So happy to hear that everything is ok.


----------



## Radiance

Megan252 said:


> Radiance thats such a cute idea. Wow, can't believe the hospital told you that you miscarried..what a scary ordeal. So happy to hear that everything is ok.

Yes, me too! I went home and cried my eyes out for about 3 hours then realize that I knew I was really early, and I had had no bleeding or cramping, so I stopped crying and started being positive. 48 hrs. later my hCG levels had tripled! :thumbup: 

I think we still are going to do that when I hit 12 weeks :)


----------



## hakunamatata

salamander91 said:


> Hey! I got my BFP today, EDD 31st January :D This is my first pregnancy so very nervous.

Welcome and congrats!



want2bemommy said:


> Aloha! I am due January 7 with twins. I also sent a private message, but I would like to be part of the group. I'm very glad it's kept private on Facebook, as we haven't told the world yet ;-) To the creator of the group, I used to live in New England too, just outside of Boston. Lovely place just got sick of the snow

Aloha! What a small world. I live in western Mass. DH is pretty sick of winter here. Hawaii sounds like a nice place to live.



Radiance said:


> Cute ideas!! We were going to do a photoshoot, and my youngest (16 months) was going to hold a sign saying "I'm going to be a big brother..." and my oldest (2y/o) was going to be holding a sign saying the due date and in the middle of them would be hanging the ultrasound pictures <--- it was going to be something like that.
> 
> Everyone found out before doing so, and we were going to wait 10 weeks but the hospital made a mistake and told me that I had miscarried (no bleeding/cramping) and I got my ultrasound this week that showed everything perfect, heartbeat and my hCG levels have been rising each week (5 weeks now), plus I have a very noticeable bump and I was flat when I got pregnant, there is no hiding or wondering if I'm pregnant. :haha:

:shock: How horrible that they told you that!!! So glad they were wrong! :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Radiance I voted Grace and Liam! <3


----------



## Radiance

hakunamatata said:


> Radiance I voted Grace and Liam! <3

Thank you!! :)


----------



## Lucy529

Question so we talked about bloat and bumps on fb but what if you can suck it in but it hurts your stomach is that considered a bump lol curious bc I tried it :dohh: am not even seven weeks and am super bloated this is my first if that matters, opinions ladies?


----------



## lindsayms05

Alright girls, I'm trying not to worry about it and count myself lucky, but I'm now 6w3d and have barely any symptoms! My boobs are sore but not overly so and I've been tired. Outside of that, nothing. I don't think I'm really peeing anymore than usual, no morning sickness, no spidey sense of smell...zilch!! I did have an early ultrasound and everything looked good although it was too early to see a heartbeat. I go back a week from tomorrow for my next ultrasound and we should see a heartbeat then. My lack of symptoms are just making me so nervous! Anyone else feeling the same?


----------



## Lucy529

Lindsay am totally the same some symptoms but nothing major, I too had an u/s but only saw the gest. sac I have an apt the same day as you to hear FX the heartbeat. My dr reassured me that every pregnancy is different try not to stress hun we will soon see our lo's again


----------



## lindsayms05

Thank you Lucy! We can wait out our time until our next scans together! I know it's only a week but it feels like an eternity, lol. This is my first pregnancy so I have nothing to compare it to, I just thought for some reason when I hit that 6 week mark that I would magically start feeling pregnant. Sorry to any of you suffering from ms right now! I don't mean to complain about not having it, if I knew everything was okay I would be thrilled to not have it. :)


----------



## Radiance

lindsayms05 said:


> Alright girls, I'm trying not to worry about it and count myself lucky, but I'm now 6w3d and have barely any symptoms! My boobs are sore but not overly so and I've been tired. Outside of that, nothing. I don't think I'm really peeing anymore than usual, no morning sickness, no spidey sense of smell...zilch!! I did have an early ultrasound and everything looked good although it was too early to see a heartbeat. I go back a week from tomorrow for my next ultrasound and we should see a heartbeat then. My lack of symptoms are just making me so nervous! Anyone else feeling the same?

Don't worry!! :) With my 1st and my 2nd I had 0 symptoms the whole pregnancies, really! I didn't even find out I was pregnant with my first until I was 20 weeks and 4 days- both healthy babies!! :thumbup:

Plus, you will probably start getting some in a week or two!! This is my 3rd but first pregnancy where I feel pregnant! Today I have been miserable with nausea!!


----------



## starrilicious

Insomnia is my life now... and I am so tired! 

Anyone having any cravings? I'm craving cucumber and beer. Tried alcohol free beer yesterday, didnt quite hit the spot. Think it needed to be more malty...


----------



## Megan252

I'm craving cheerios....can't get enough of them!! Oh and chocolate milk. I want some right now.


----------



## Radiance

I don't have any cravings!! In fact, I have been dying all day from nausea :( I feel horrible!! and my tummy aches from the stretching feeling! I take it back, I am really wanting a bagel right now! :thumbup:


----------



## Lucy529

Having light cramping brown discharge called dr am going in tom for u/s am freaking out right now.


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Hope everything goes well tomorrow lucy! Fx for you


----------



## trying hard

Good luck for tomorrow Lucy. A little bit of bleeding is nothing too much to worry about. Just take it easy :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks for your word of encouragement girls cramping eased off and the spotting comes and goes but very light brown praying its nothing and tom we see something more than last week can't sleep just sitting here thinking of my lo


----------



## angie79

Lindsay I'm totally the same - no symptoms at all and it does make me slightly nervous but I have to remember I had none with Alex

Hi and congrats to all the new bfps

Well it's my follow up scan today and I'm so nervous and not feeling positive at a - a hour and a half to go 

Xxx


----------



## Lucy529

Good luck Angie FX for you


----------



## ttcfurrever

Lucy, good luck tomorrow. I hope that everything is alright.

Angie, good luck at your scan today!

I am freaking out about my scan this afternoon. My DH keeps telling me not to worry, but I can't help myself.


Big welcome to the new ladies!!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

No symptoms here either, I'm more tired than usual and some days I'll feel a little bit sick but other than that I wouldn't think I was pregnant. with Alex I had ms 2 days after I found out up until I gave birth really, so I'm glad I haven't got it this time, yet! 

Welcome to the new girls and good luck to those with scans today x


----------



## SBinRI

Hey everyone! Been reading and trying to catch up here. I see we have New Englanders!! Me too! So I'm preg with #4 - yes, on purpose- and cant wait! I had major major symptoms from about 5dpo... yes give!! But now its just settled to a few twinges here and there are slightly dizzy. My symptoms were quite diff with my other three so i'm not sure what to expect this time. Haven't made an appt yet. My doc prob wouldn't see me tol 7/8 weeks and I know the drill already. Now here's the tricky part. The day I found o ut I tore my calf muscle. So I'm basically on bed rest. Obgyn gave ok to my doc to hive me 2 days of Motrin 800. So I'm screwed. Lol. At least I have the pregnancy and not just the injury! !


----------



## wrightywales

Hello Ladies :)

Well i just dont know what to say think im still in shock......... scan went great saw a little heartbeat and measuring 6.7mm and they have dated me at 6+4 which had a feeling might happen as didnt know when i ovulated so new due date for now of 12th Jan. I was nearly in tears so was OH cant believe this really is happening omg omg omg :) :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance:

So heres out little peanut at 6+4
 



Attached Files:







Photo1128.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xx Emily xx

Wrightywales - congrats! Lovely scan pic!! I can't wait for early scan!!

Em xxx


----------



## wrightywales

xx Emily xx said:


> Wrightywales - congrats! Lovely scan pic!! I can't wait for early scan!!
> 
> Em xxx

I was so scared before it i was shaking like a leaf but as soon as i seen its little heartbeating omg it was amazing

good luck with you scan :) x


----------



## Sorsha

Lucy--hope everything's all right! :hugs:

Wrightywales--congrats! :)

I'm happy because I just heard back from my GP re: yesterday's blood test--my HCG is at 5000, which looks good for just over five weeks! One less thing to worry about, heh. (Also, now I don't feel the need to go get another Clearblue test to confirm the 3+ weeks on it. ;) )


----------



## flower94

Congrats on all the good news! xx


----------



## Lola_0106

sallyhansen76 said:


> Lola our due dates are the same!




flower94 said:


> Lola_0106 said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'd love to join! EDD 29th Jan, this is my first ever pregnancy and DH and I are so excited! I'm 22 and have been married for 2 years in June. symptoms i've had so far are aching bbs and i'm really tired and hungry!! Just want to constantly eat! I wasnt expecting to feel this so early!
> 
> The nurse called today and confirmed my BFP!! As I am in England, my first appointment with the midwife isn't until around 11 weeks for my scan. I thought I would get to see the midwife before this but never mind.
> 
> I'm very exited and pleased all of you are here to share the journey with!
> 
> Welcome! Our due dates are really close together xxClick to expand...

so nice to have people due the same time!


----------



## eddjanuary10

Hello January Jelly Beans, loving the name! Congrats to all of you and wish you all happy & healthy pregnancies.

We just got a BFP on Sunday, and the doctor gave me a due date yesterday of the 14th January! That's the day after my son's birthday so was super excited! It also means my username doesn't look too odd in that I'm still EddJanuary just this time it's 14 & not 10! x


----------



## Lola_0106

Is anyone else still finding it hard to believe? With this being my first pregnancy I really don't know what I expected, but as It's still so early the only symptom I have is tiredness and there seems to be nothing else to confirm i'm actually pregnant! My period was only due today!! 

does this feeling go away anytime soon?


----------



## Lucy529

Wrighty congrats on your lo :happydance: 

Still having light brown but not a bunch hoping its nothing and the scan shows a healthy lo with a heartbeat [-o&lt; really anxious might take a nap and hope time flies by


----------



## xx Emily xx

Lucy - glad your scan went well

Em xxx


----------



## Lucy529

Emily haven't had it yet but hope your prediction is true :)


----------



## xx Emily xx

Oops read your post wrong!! Hope I'm right though!!

Em xxx


----------



## vtjess423

Welcome to all the newbies!! :) Congrats and I hope all goes well for you!

wrightywales - Great scan pic! Congrats! :)

Lucy529 - Good Luck with your scan! :hugs: I hope you get to see your little one happy, healthy and all snuggled in! :)

I'm still a week away from my first appointment (31 May). FX I get scheduled for a scan!! I'm another with very little symptoms and I'm 7+3 today! Besides no AF, the only symptom I have really is peeing all the time! LOL There were a couple of days where I felt slightly nauseous but it didn't last long. And my boobs were sore for a few days, but now that's pretty much died down though they are still slightly tender to the touch. Oh and I do seem to have more discharget than normal. But other than that I feel completely normal! I honestly think I'd feel better if I had more symptoms!! :)


----------



## angie79

Hi Girls

Back from my scan - All looking great with a lovely little heartbeat :happydance: and measuring at 6+5 so 3 days behind what I thought. I was sooo nervous I thought I was going to be sick. So finally I can relax and my new due date is the 11th jan 

xxx


----------



## wrightywales

angie79 said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Back from my scan - All looking great with a lovely little heartbeat :happydance: and measuring at 6+5 so 3 days behind what I thought. I was sooo nervous I thought I was going to be sick. So finally I can relax and my new due date is the 11th jan
> 
> xxx

Congrats great news. I know exactly how you felt i was the same this morning. Glad everything is fine.

Did you get a pic? xx


----------



## Lucy529

Yay Angie :happydance: so glad everything is fine 

Vtjess I'm exactly the sme as you hardly any symptoms from the beginning if it wasn't for the u/s last week I wouldn't think am preg either


----------



## Megan252

yay for all the good news and welcome to the new ladies!

So nice to hear about and see the positive scans. Lucy you're next, can't wait to hear about yours too :flower:

Hi to everyone else! Feeling sick again today, but nothing new! Happy to be here :thumbup:


----------



## ttcfurrever

Angie and Wrightywales- congrats on your scans!!

Sorsha- That is an awesome beta number!


----------



## salamander91

So glad Angie and Wrightywales scans went well :thumbup:

Feeling anxious atm as just found out my sister in law had a miscarriage. They found out at the 12 week scan that it had died 6 weeks earlier :cry: 

Don't think I'll be telling anyone but parents until I have 12 week scan


----------



## Megan252

oh no! So sorry for your SIL :(
It's especially hard to hear when you're pregnant but try not to worry.
Thoughts and prayers to you and family.


----------



## wrightywales

salamander91 said:


> So glad Angie and Wrightywales scans went well :thumbup:
> 
> Feeling anxious atm as just found out my sister in law had a miscarriage. They found out at the 12 week scan that it had died 6 weeks earlier :cry:
> 
> Don't think I'll be telling anyone but parents until I have 12 week scan

so sorry to hear about your sister-in-law :hugs::hugs:

I wont be telling anyone until at least ive had the 12 week scan


----------



## christinebadd

My due date is January 22, 2014


----------



## angie79

wrightywales said:


> angie79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls
> 
> Back from my scan - All looking great with a lovely little heartbeat :happydance: and measuring at 6+5 so 3 days behind what I thought. I was sooo nervous I thought I was going to be sick. So finally I can relax and my new due date is the 11th jan
> 
> xxx
> 
> Congrats great news. I know exactly how you felt i was the same this morning. Glad everything is fine.
> 
> Did you get a pic? xxClick to expand...

yeah I did but she zoomed in so much is looked crapped - nevermind

xxx


----------



## wrightywales

angie79 said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angie79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls
> 
> Back from my scan - All looking great with a lovely little heartbeat :happydance: and measuring at 6+5 so 3 days behind what I thought. I was sooo nervous I thought I was going to be sick. So finally I can relax and my new due date is the 11th jan
> 
> xxx
> 
> Congrats great news. I know exactly how you felt i was the same this morning. Glad everything is fine.
> 
> Did you get a pic? xxClick to expand...
> 
> yeah I did but she zoomed in so much is looked crapped - nevermind
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

still trying to work out what mine looks like definitely dont look like a baby lol but i know that will change :) x


----------



## Lucy529

Salamander so sorry for you SIL 

Am starting to think that I shouldn't of said anything but the people I did tell I know will support me 

Christine welcome and congrats !!


----------



## prettyjen82

Lucy529 said:


> Having light cramping brown discharge called dr am going in tom for u/s am freaking out right now.

Try not to panic! ALOT easier said than done... I had then same two wweks ago and still have some brown discharge from time to time..Just get some rest until dr appt.


----------



## Lucy529

Pretty I have been laying around all morning it seems to eased off to just a tinge every now and then no more cramping FX it stays that way thanks glad to hear your ok gives me hope


----------



## starrilicious

Lola_0106 said:


> Is anyone else still finding it hard to believe? With this being my first pregnancy I really don't know what I expected, but as It's still so early the only symptom I have is tiredness and there seems to be nothing else to confirm i'm actually pregnant! My period was only due today!!
> 
> does this feeling go away anytime soon?

Veeery surreal! I still cant quite believe it and time seems to be going so slowly. I feel like I've known for ages but it's only been a week! I'm 4w3d can't wait till my scan in 2 weeks!


----------



## xheylove

starrilicious said:


> Lola_0106 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else still finding it hard to believe? With this being my first pregnancy I really don't know what I expected, but as It's still so early the only symptom I have is tiredness and there seems to be nothing else to confirm i'm actually pregnant! My period was only due today!!
> 
> does this feeling go away anytime soon?
> 
> Veeery surreal! I still cant quite believe it and time seems to be going so slowly. I feel like I've known for ages but it's only been a week! I'm 4w3d can't wait till my scan in 2 weeks!Click to expand...

I'm also in denial quite often. Anytime I start to talk about it, I can barely believe the words coming out of my mouth. I've never even so much as had a 'scare' before .. and now I'm pregnant! It's so weird. Awesome, but weird!


----------



## starrilicious

xheylove said:


> starrilicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lola_0106 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else still finding it hard to believe? With this being my first pregnancy I really don't know what I expected, but as It's still so early the only symptom I have is tiredness and there seems to be nothing else to confirm i'm actually pregnant! My period was only due today!!
> 
> does this feeling go away anytime soon?
> 
> Veeery surreal! I still cant quite believe it and time seems to be going so slowly. I feel like I've known for ages but it's only been a week! I'm 4w3d can't wait till my scan in 2 weeks!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm also in denial quite often. Anytime I start to talk about it, I can barely believe the words coming out of my mouth. I've never even so much as had a 'scare' before .. and now I'm pregnant! It's so weird. Awesome, but weird!Click to expand...

I know in 4 years ttc only ever had one evap that i thought was a bfp. Now i'm addicted to taking tests so I can see those 2 happy lines.

Hubs thinks i'm crazy as I have them all lined up in date order on our coffee table!


----------



## wrightywales

starrilicious said:


> xheylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starrilicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lola_0106 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else still finding it hard to believe? With this being my first pregnancy I really don't know what I expected, but as It's still so early the only symptom I have is tiredness and there seems to be nothing else to confirm i'm actually pregnant! My period was only due today!!
> 
> does this feeling go away anytime soon?
> 
> Veeery surreal! I still cant quite believe it and time seems to be going so slowly. I feel like I've known for ages but it's only been a week! I'm 4w3d can't wait till my scan in 2 weeks!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm also in denial quite often. Anytime I start to talk about it, I can barely believe the words coming out of my mouth. I've never even so much as had a 'scare' before .. and now I'm pregnant! It's so weird. Awesome, but weird!Click to expand...
> 
> I know in 4 years ttc only ever had one evap that i thought was a bfp. Now i'm addicted to taking tests so I can see those 2 happy lines.
> 
> Hubs thinks i'm crazy as I have them all lined up in date order on our coffee table!Click to expand...

I was the same. i must of taken over 20 tests since i found out but did my last one yesterday and promised myself i would do no more after my scan :)


----------



## xheylove

Hahaha I can't blame you! I went to the doctor on Monday and had my pregnancy confirmed .. I still peed on a stick yesterday! lol


----------



## starrilicious

wrightywales said:


> I was the same. i must of taken over 20 tests since i found out but did my last one yesterday and promised myself i would do no more after my scan :)

I have about 50 internet cheapies that need using :)


----------



## Radiance

My husband has been very moody since I've become pregnant... I would think he was the pregnant one!! :growlmad:


----------



## starrilicious

Ha! I thought mine was the only one Radiance!

He has been loking after me though!


----------



## wrightywales

starrilicious said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> I was the same. i must of taken over 20 tests since i found out but did my last one yesterday and promised myself i would do no more after my scan :)
> 
> I have about 50 internet cheapies that need using :)Click to expand...

wow if i had them here i would still be doing them wouldnt be able to help myself :haha: but used my last one yesterday and im not planning on buying any more lol


----------



## xheylove

Are you ladies having any cravings? It could be all in my head since I'm not very far along, but I can't get enough mexican. I could eat it all day, every day.


----------



## Radiance

lol I always wonder if it's slightly me, maybe he's not being as moody as I believe sense I am a little more sensitive right now!! ;)


----------



## Radiance

I have severe nausea so I usually do not get a lot of cravings. Although last night, I was craving hot chocolate and today I really want a baked potatoe!


----------



## xheylove

Radiance said:


> I have severe nausea so I usually do not get a lot of cravings. Although last night, I was craving hot chocolate and today I really want a baked potatoe!

Oh my goooooood. See, now I want chocolate milk. I don't even like chocolate milk!


----------



## wrightywales

nope no cravings YET :)


----------



## starrilicious

Craving beer! I don't even like beer...


----------



## Piperette

Not craving anything yet, but with our 1st I craved mash potato, chocolate milk and beet root at different stages.


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Radiance said:


> My husband has been very moody since I've become pregnant... I would think he was the pregnant one!! :growlmad:

My husband is the same! I also think it might have some to do with me being more emotional, but still!


----------



## angie79

mmmmm Mexican :rofl:

xxx


----------



## vtjess423

All I've been craving is a cheeseburger!! Hubby's making me a cheeseburger tonight for dinner!! :happydance:


----------



## Worriedk

No cravings but have totally gone off chocolate!!! Is that normal???lol


----------



## live_in_hope

:growlmad: right! I am going to ignore all you ladies tonight and any other tine you talk about food! :growlmad:

Since I had that "attack" in my gallladder at the weekend, I am on a zero-fat diet! So my body is graving EVERYTHING!!! And i cant have any of it :cry::cry::cry: or i'll risk putting myself in hospital again.....im in such a foul mood when it comes to meal times...hubby makes his yummy yummy food and im left to cook my boring, tastless food :cry: :cry:


----------



## vtjess423

live_in_hope said:


> :growlmad: right! I am going to ignore all you ladies tonight and any other tine you talk about food! :growlmad:
> 
> Since I had that "attack" in my gallladder at the weekend, I am on a zero-fat diet! So my body is graving EVERYTHING!!! And i cant have any of it :cry::cry::cry: or i'll risk putting myself in hospital again.....im in such a foul mood when it comes to meal times...hubby makes his yummy yummy food and im left to cook my boring, tastless food :cry: :cry:

I'm sorry that you are stuck eating such bland food, live!! :hugs: But I'm sure it's worth it so you are not in so much pain and have to go back to the hospital!! Hopefully you can find some yummy recipes that work with your diet. :)


----------



## live_in_hope

im working on it...need to stock up on quorn products apprently :thumbup: xx


----------



## horseypants

Hey ladies, those of you who are already moms and are a bit on the big size starting out, I need your advice. My wedding and due date are pretty much around the same time and Ive been looking for fancy dresses. I am a size 18 already. If I'm getting a fancy dress for my engagement party, what size should I order? is a size 20 probably big enough? I already have a big tummy.... does this mean I wont change much or does it mean I'll be ginormous and need an even bigger size? Any predictions or experience you can share? Im thinking for shoes I'll need a size up....


----------



## lauraclili

Horsey, it's difficult to say but I swore by proper maternity wear. If you buy a bigger size it'll be too big everywhere except your bump :). 

How many months do you think you'll be then? 

For the record, I started my first pregnancy a size 14/16 and ended it a 12 so you may well get thinner. Particularly as we tend to be more aware of what were eating when pregnant. :hugs: 

X


----------



## ttcfurrever

Quick hello!

We just got back from dinner. The scan went great! We saw the gestational sac and yolk sac. I have a follow up next Thursday to see the heartbeat.


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Sorry you have to be strict on your food live, I am sure it will be worth it though. Horsey, I don't have much advice for you, its really hard to say! TTC Glad your scan went well!

No real cravings for me, but everything mentioned sounds AMAZING!!


----------



## lindsayms05

Goodness this thread moves quickly! Thanks to all the ladies for sharing that they have very few symptoms, it makes me feel a bit more relaxed! 

Congrats to all the ladies who had scans today! I'm patiently waiting for my second one next week. Time is moving too slow! Haha

So random question....what have you ladies been told about dying/coloring your hair? I'm someone who started getting grey's at a young age, and I was slacking a bit on touching up my roots before I found out I was pregnant and now it's getting even worse! It wouldn't be bad if my hair wasn't so darn dark, but my grey's stick out like a sore thumb!! Any advice on coloring?


----------



## lauraclili

Colouring is totally fine when you're pregnant nowadays. The dyes they used to use were not good but just tell your hairdresser. I coloured mine throughout my last pregnancy. :)


----------



## Radiance

Had a scare today!!
So most of you know I had my ultrasound appointment on Monday, the 20th because the hospital had made a mistake and said I miscarried and we had tried 3 times with an ultrasound and couldn't see the baby.

Anyways, we had seen the baby and a great heartbeat on Monday. Today, I got to see someone new and she was going to do a full body exam, breast, vaginal, you got it! The nurse walked me to my room and said.. "oh, is your bladder full? Let me get the ultrasound ready.." I said "what?... I didn't know I was getting an ultrasound," she replied telling me that the OB wanted them to check something out. :|

So, the midwife comes in and tells me hello and she is going to look at my chart before doing my ultrasound. She goes on saying that they needed to check something out and then asked when I was last seen, the 10th or 20th. I said I got an ultrasound Monday, she replied asking what he said, I told her we saw a perfect baby with a perfect heartbeat. Long story short, my OB didn't update my profile so the last appointment shown was May 10th, when he attempted an ultrasound but couldn't see anything. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorsha

Yep, I talked to my hairdresser before and she said she has all natural dyes she can use. I normally do mine at home, but will go to her if I feel the need in the next eight months. 

No cravings so far--I don't remember getting any last time either. Mostly just feeling uninterested in foods I'd normally like. E.g., there was leftover pizza around the other day and the thought of eating it made me feel ugh.

I got a second piece of good news today: My first choice midwife clinic (the one I was with before) called and I have a spot! I'm going to meet my midwife and have my first appt in exactly two weeks. :)


----------



## goldstns

Had my first scan today. Everything looked great. 102 heartbeat. My peanut got its first picture taken! I have an apt in 1.5 weeks to make sure the progress looks good on the scan. YAY!


----------



## horseypants

lauraclili said:


> For the record, I started my first pregnancy a size 14/16 and ended it a 12 so you may well get thinner.

Wow, ok. Nice. So it isn't a given that I will gain. 

I did go ahead and I bought two dresses with room to grow. I am thinking I will try them on with a pillow or something before deciding whether to keep them, and then take them in myself last minute everywhere but the bump. 

I am going to be nine months at my wedding! So everything's going to get so crazy leading up to that point, it'd be great to have a few things on standby that I can look good in for the fancy dinner and that kind of thing so I dont totally freak out leading up to the big BIG day.

Wedding: January 18
Estimated due date: January 27

:) We've been trying hard so it is a dream come true for sure. Planning formal wear is tricky though. LOL Cause the thing too is that when you wear a plus size, they dont even make the cute maternity dresses in your size anyway! Target makes a few but that's not really what's called for for xmas and the rehearsal dinner. They have so few choices. -So I'm doing my best with the guesses in hopes of least one that could work when the time comes. 

Congrats to all the ladies piling in who have seen their little ones already and have good news <3

On the hair dying, let your hairdresser know the situation for sure. I think there are some dyes that are safer than others and you might want to stay away from bleach just to be extra safe. I wouldnt do any kerotin treatments or anything that require the blow drying. I tend to be on the apranoid.careful side when it comes to chemicals though. My mom is a hairdresser and I think she'd say totally go for it with the gentler dyes.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

goldstns said:


> Had my first scan today. Everything looked great. 102 heartbeat. My peanut got its first picture taken! I have an apt in 1.5 weeks to make sure the progress looks good on the scan. YAY!

you already heard the heartbeat? I am 5w4d and I was told I couldn't hear the heartbeat until next Thursday


----------



## goldstns

Pnut- Ya I heard it. However the nurse was surprised too because it was so early. She said these few days it just starts to beat where you can hear it. So before they started the U/S they wormed me not to get worried if we didn't find it. The trick my u/s nurse did was had me hold my breath every so often so my breathing didn't effect it. It was a beautiful thing!

horsey- I can't believe you are having your wedding just days before your edd. My mom told me today that both me and my bro were born a week early so to be prepared if that happens. I would be nervous with the dates so close. Are you ok with it so close? Are you thinking about moving your wedding date?


----------



## horseypants

I can't move it so as long as I make it to the church we're golden. We set the date a whole year early after a long engagement. We've been trying to have a baby for so long. I'm 35 with 2 losses so this is a huge blessing. I am praying for a healthy baby and will make the rest work.


----------



## Radiance

I am jealous! The ultrasound I got was about 2 minutes long and I just got to see the flicker in the baby, not hear it! :(


----------



## goldstns

Radiance said:


> I am jealous! The ultrasound I got was about 2 minutes long and I just got to see the flicker in the baby, not hear it! :(

Sad! At almost 8 weeks you should have defiantly been able to hear it. My doc usually does it a 7 weeks. I am going back in 1.5 weeks to check it out again when I am 7 weeks because they didn't believe me that since I o-ed late I wasn't as far along as they thought by going with LMP.


----------



## goldstns

hakunamatata- could you by chance change my edd (on first page) to Jan 18th. My Doc just gave me that date. And for me that is a very meaningful day, so I am going to stick to that day. THANKS!


----------



## Radiance

goldstns said:


> Radiance said:
> 
> 
> I am jealous! The ultrasound I got was about 2 minutes long and I just got to see the flicker in the baby, not hear it! :(
> 
> Sad! At almost 8 weeks you should have defiantly been able to hear it. My doc usually does it a 7 weeks. I am going back in 1.5 weeks to check it out again when I am 7 weeks because they didn't believe me that since I o-ed late I wasn't as far along as they thought by going with LMP.Click to expand...

No, he just showed it to me, he didn't put the little scan on it were you can see and hear it. Hopefully I get an ultrasound at 12 weeks to hear it :)


----------



## medic76097

goldstns said:


> hakunamatata- could you by chance change my edd (on first page) to Jan 18th. My Doc just gave me that date. And for me that is a very meaningful day, so I am going to stick to that day. THANKS!

YEA!! Im due a day later then you!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

medic76097 said:


> goldstns said:
> 
> 
> hakunamatata- could you by chance change my edd (on first page) to Jan 18th. My Doc just gave me that date. And for me that is a very meaningful day, so I am going to stick to that day. THANKS!
> 
> YEA!! Im due a day later then you!!Click to expand...

My due date is January 19. I am 5w4d


----------



## Lucy529

U/s went great baby growing perfectly :)


----------



## medic76097

Pnutsprincess said:


> medic76097 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldstns said:
> 
> 
> hakunamatata- could you by chance change my edd (on first page) to Jan 18th. My Doc just gave me that date. And for me that is a very meaningful day, so I am going to stick to that day. THANKS!
> 
> YEA!! Im due a day later then you!!Click to expand...
> 
> My due date is January 19. I am 5w4dClick to expand...

Yea!!!! Last time I didnt have a due date buddy!


----------



## want2bemommy

I didn't get the invite to the Facebook group - did you just add me as a friend? There is a name that I don't recognize


----------



## lian_83

I'm 5wk1day today. 
Due date could be Jan 23.

Still very, very cautiously pregnant. Scared for every twitch and cramp.


----------



## trying hard

Love your scan pic P nut&#8230; I'm tempted to pay to get one done privately just to ease my mind. Next bloods are done on Monday


----------



## lauraclili

horseypants said:


> lauraclili said:
> 
> 
> For the record, I started my first pregnancy a size 14/16 and ended it a 12 so you may well get thinner.
> 
> Wow, ok. Nice. So it isn't a given that I will gain.
> 
> I did go ahead and I bought two dresses with room to grow. I am thinking I will try them on with a pillow or something before deciding whether to keep them, and then take them in myself last minute everywhere but the bump.
> 
> I am going to be nine months at my wedding! So everything's going to get so crazy leading up to that point, it'd be great to have a few things on standby that I can look good in for the fancy dinner and that kind of thing so I dont totally freak out leading up to the big BIG day.
> 
> Wedding: January 18
> Estimated due date: January 27
> 
> :) We've been trying hard so it is a dream come true for sure. Planning formal wear is tricky though. LOL Cause the thing too is that when you wear a plus size, they dont even make the cute maternity dresses in your size anyway! Target makes a few but that's not really what's called for for xmas and the rehearsal dinner. They have so few choices. -So I'm doing my best with the guesses in hopes of least one that could work when the time comes.
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies piling in who have seen their little ones already and have good news <3
> 
> On the hair dying, let your hairdresser know the situation for sure. I think there are some dyes that are safer than others and you might want to stay away from bleach just to be extra safe. I wouldnt do any kerotin treatments or anything that require the blow drying. I tend to be on the apranoid.careful side when it comes to chemicals though. My mom is a hairdresser and I think she'd say totally go for it with the gentler dyes.Click to expand...

HI Horsey, 

Just a quick guide to MAT wear outlets in the US. I'm in the UK so have no idea if any of these are any good but might be worth checking out. The woman seems to be talking some sense! 

https://www.babycenter.com/0_how-to-find-plus-size-maternity-wear_1504869.bc


----------



## haylz9

Hi everyone :flower: 

I think I'm due on the 22nd of January but will know for sure after I have a dating scan.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Lucy - glad to hear your scan went well!! Sure I read it properly this time!!

Em xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sorry Ive not been keeping up well, Ive not been well at all :cry: but read lots of good news on early scans and heartbeats and raisings BETAs so :thumbup: great news ladies!!! Congratulations on the new BFPs :happydance: 

Will try and keep up more but in all honesty I spend most of the day and night fast asleep :wacko: Got to stay awake today though as OH is working :argh:


----------



## wrightywales

Lucy529 said:


> U/s went great baby growing perfectly :)

yay glad all went well :)


----------



## wrightywales

goldstns said:


> Had my first scan today. Everything looked great. 102 heartbeat. My peanut got its first picture taken! I have an apt in 1.5 weeks to make sure the progress looks good on the scan. YAY!

yay glad all went well with your scan :)


----------



## Lola_0106

I'm really sorry but I need to have a bit of a rant...

Last night DH and I decided to tell our best friends (who are a couple) about the baby, i figured if anything goes wrong it will be good to have them there for support. I know they have been sort of trying for a baby themselves for a while, they have had all the tests and they have all come back fine. I think the reason they havent been successful is firstly due to her not knowing or trying to find out when she ovulates and the amount they both drink - they drink every night, whiskey, beer and wine - they dont get drunk all the time, but they drink a lot. They have also been offered IVF but have turned it down and openly said they can't afford a baby at the moment. 

So I knew it would be a touchy subject and I really do understand how difficult it must be, but they always have said they will be happy for us. Anyway, when we told them, she was very happy and hugged us both, but her OH, who I have known a lot longer, just sat there and didn't acknowledge what we'd said. During the rest of the night, he decided to smoke - which he doesn't usually do unless we are outside having a bbq or something, but rather than going outside he sat on the window-sill. So obviously the room filled with smoke and they both now knew i had quit less than 2 weeks ago because of the baby. during the rest of the night, he was lighting up inside but then going outside to actually smoke. 

I found it quite rude and don't understand why he didn't say congratulations or acknowledge what we'd said at all, if it was the other way round and they'd announced they were pregnant and we were struggling, I would still be really happy for them! I know regret telling them when I should be happy my best friends can share this with us. 

Would any of you be upset or am I over reacting and being awful?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sounds like a tricky subject, if you have known him longer and therefore probably that bit closer?? it might be hard for him to digest, and maybe he feels a little to blame that they dont have the same great news. Im sure once the news sinks in he will apologise and be there fore you, I'd like to think that anyway!! Maybe if they are good friends ask him directly why he was so rude to you both, and that you would really like his support. As for the smoking, that was just rude and tactless, Im sorry.I hope its just shock and he comes round.


----------



## hakunamatata

Hi everyone. I'm out of town until Tuesday and won't be online much. There will be delays with FB adds and such. Thanks for your patience! :kiss:


----------



## Lucy529

I sleep and miss pages of info lol I read back but forgot hat I read lol 

Congrats to all the new ladies and to the great scans keep them coming 

Lola like new said maybe it was the shock hope he comes around soon the smoking was just rude next time you should just tell him if he could go outside even to light up 

Afm sleep like a baby :) my hubs was so happy when I showed him the video it didn't have great sound but next week we will hear it better all this talk about food made me hungry lol


----------



## Lucy529

It double posted :shrug: might head out to McDs for some breakfast :)


----------



## horseypants

Yum, Lucy I was thinking the same thing. Is that allowed? Lol. Have a great day ladies. Xo


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Hi, please add me, due 25th jan. Have pmd facebook details too


----------



## Lucy529

horseypants said:


> Yum, Lucy I was thinking the same thing. Is that allowed? Lol. Have a great day ladies. Xo

Don't know if its allowed but am enjoying it lol


----------



## horseypants

After waking up early, dreaming of food and then waiting for my OH to sleep in a bit, I get up and take a shower and he cooks breakfast for himself and not me. I so should have gone by myself! The regret! There is always the weekend.........

Lola, rant away. Honestly, I can understand that your friend might be having a hard time, but I hope he will come around! xo That's hard for you - I know you want them to celebrate you <3.


----------



## Worriedk

Hi all!! Hope u r all keeping well. Very shocked but very happy...got date for my scan and its 24th June. I will be about 10 weeks. 4 weeks to go!


----------



## Lucy529

Horsey you should of made him go with you anyway lol


----------



## horseypants

Lucy, you are so right! Everyone in here is due in January right? How can someone be 10 weeks along? Not fair?! I'm only 4+3 today and due January 28th. Doesn't make sense. Sorry if I sound rude. I'm having a hard time keeping myself in check these days! Hormones are kind of raging.


----------



## Mallerm

Can I join? I'm due on Jan 20th. Had a previous m/c so I am hoping that this one sticks!


----------



## Worriedk

Hope I havent caused confusion if that last post of mine was read wrong. I meant that I will be 10 weeks pregnant on 24th June when I go for my first scan! Just got my letter today. So glad as I thought I may have had to wait longer.


----------



## horseypants

Worried, oooh, so you're about seven weeks... congrats!


----------



## Megan252

Worriedk said:


> Hi all!! Hope u r all keeping well. Very shocked but very happy...got date for my scan and its 24th June. I will be about 10 weeks. 4 weeks to go!

That's the day I go for my first scan too! I'll be around 12 weeks. So excited but time is going SO slowly!


----------



## Radiance

I like that we all vary from 8 weeks 2 days to 4 weeks exactly!! Pretty big differences in stages :)


----------



## trying hard

Hi Lola. Hope you are feeling better now. Once your friend is over the shock he will probably get better. The smoking thing is pretty rude though.

I was totally one of those people after the second year of trying. I could only muster up the smallest of congratulations. The whole thing made me want to scream and cry. I would usually excuse myself to the toilet for a cry honestly. I'm sure he feels bad for not being supportive but maybe he feels like he is stopping himself saying something nasty by not saying anything at all?


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome new peeps :)

Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## Sorsha

Anyone else find they're getting motion sickness when they didn't use to? I've been feeling incredibly queasy while reading on the bus, even though I'm usually totally fine (and I wasn't queasy at all before I got on the bus  ).


----------



## goldstns

Sorsha said:


> Anyone else find they're getting motion sickness when they didn't use to? I've been feeling incredibly queasy while reading on the bus, even though I'm usually totally fine (and I wasn't queasy at all before I got on the bus  ).

Me too. Dh was driving and I was texting and had to stop because I cas getting car sick.


----------



## medic76097

I did last pregnancy. Im a paramedic and was stuck riding in the back of the ambulance, facing the back of the truck (where the only seat with a seatbelt is back there) and I was having to write patient records or contend with slate beer smelling people... not to mention when they were throwing up back there.. lol So glad Im able to skip that this time around!


----------



## WhitheartsQ

I've got motion sickness too. No other ms though.


----------



## goldstns

Ugh...my boobs!!!! I have big ones so they keep getting in the way and hurt


----------



## prettyjen82

Worriedk said:


> Hope I havent caused confusion if that last post of mine was read wrong. I meant that I will be 10 weeks pregnant on 24th June when I go for my first scan! Just got my letter today. So glad as I thought I may have had to wait longer.

Thats my 12 week scan too!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## starrilicious

goldstns said:


> Ugh...my boobs!!!! I have big ones so they keep getting in the way and hurt

Mine too i have to sleep in my bra now :wacko:

I have major insomnia :(


----------



## Worriedk

Welcome to all new people. Why can't I seem to lie in anymore? Always wakening early and can't get back to sleep. 
So today I am at a wedding all day so inlaws minding my dd. wedding is quite close to home so how am I going to get away with not having a drink without people finding out???
Told our parents yesterday which went great. Mine were so happy!!! Another weight lifted off shoulder.
Hope everyone has a nice weekend.


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

I've been getting motion sickness too, and I'm soo emotional....one of my girls wanted their daddy instead of me when they fell and I felt like crying.
Does anyone else have a larger family? I already have 4 girls.
I haven't made booking in appointment with my midwife as at our surgery they seem peeved if you book it too soon, I figure if I go at 8/9 weeks it'll give them plenty of time to arrange my 12 week scan.


----------



## salamander91

goldstns said:


> Ugh...my boobs!!!! I have big ones so they keep getting in the way and hurt

Same! I woke up this morning to find I'd rolled onto my stomach in my sleep.. OUCH :dohh:

Has anyone had a scratchy throat? I only found out I was pg on wednesday and twice since then I've woken up coughing because of a scratch in my throat. Wondering if it's pregnancy related or if I'm getting a cold? :shrug:


----------



## salamander91

Worriedk said:


> Welcome to all new people. Why can't I seem to lie in anymore? Always wakening early and can't get back to sleep.
> So today I am at a wedding all day so inlaws minding my dd. wedding is quite close to home so how am I going to get away with not having a drink without people finding out???
> Told our parents yesterday which went great. Mine were so happy!!! Another weight lifted off shoulder.
> Hope everyone has a nice weekend.

Tell them you're on antibiotics?


----------



## Sorsha

Well, I'm glad to know it's not just me with the motion sickness and sorry to hear so many of you all are experiencing that too! 

I'm having an awful time sleeping too... Waking up periodically through the night, and finding it hard to get back to sleep once it's early morning, even when I'm still really tired. I've taken to having naps in the middle of the day just to catch up on my rest, when possible.



salamander91 said:


> Has anyone had a scratchy throat? I only found out I was pg on wednesday and twice since then I've woken up coughing because of a scratch in my throat. Wondering if it's pregnancy related or if I'm getting a cold? :shrug:

I've had a sticky-feeling throat on and off the last few days, but it might be that I'm getting a cold. DH has one. :( I hope not, but I've read that it's easier to get sick when you're pregnant.

Edit: I feel the need to say that in spite of all the various unpleasantnesses, I am still very very happy to be pregnant, heh. Maybe this is nature's way of making sure we really think it's worth it? ;)


----------



## salamander91

Sorsha said:


> Well, I'm glad to know it's not just me with the motion sickness and sorry to hear so many of you all are experiencing that too!
> 
> I'm having an awful time sleeping too... Waking up periodically through the night, and finding it hard to get back to sleep once it's early morning, even when I'm still really tired. I've taken to having naps in the middle of the day just to catch up on my rest, when possible.
> 
> 
> I've had a sticky-feeling throat on and off the last few days, but it might be that I'm getting a cold. DH has one. :( I hope not, but I've read that it's easier to get sick when you're pregnant.
> 
> Edit: I feel the need to say that in spite of all the various unpleasantnesses, I am still very very happy to be pregnant, heh. Maybe this is nature's way of making sure we really think it's worth it? ;)

Ahh really hope I'm not getting a cold :nope: I have a terrible immune system anyway (diabetic) so it's possible. Although I don't think I've been near anyone with a cold but you never know.

I've also been waking up a lot it's so annoying! haha definitely worth it though :thumbup:


----------



## horseypants

I keep waking up super early too.


----------



## Lucy529

Me too I work afternoons in bed by 10-10:30 and up at 3-4 to pee then can't back to sleep :/ my hubs is up at 5-6 for work so that does help sometimes I manage to go back to sleep but mostly not since I make him breakfast and pack his lunch but when I do manage to take a nap after he's gone I have my little pup attached to my side too I think he senses something lol 

Salamander I was diabetic but they're making me watch my sugars more again I thought I was done with all the pricking but I have had a runny nose before my BFP it seems like I have a never ending cold :( I also take RA meds which lower my immune system even more so am extra careful around sick people


----------



## salamander91

Lucy529 said:


> Me too I work afternoons in bed by 10-10:30 and up at 3-4 to pee then can't back to sleep :/ my hubs is up at 5-6 for work so that does help sometimes I manage to go back to sleep but mostly not since I make him breakfast and pack his lunch but when I do manage to take a nap after he's gone I have my little pup attached to my side too I think he senses something lol
> 
> Salamander I was diabetic but they're making me watch my sugars more again I thought I was done with all the pricking but I have had a runny nose before my BFP it seems like I have a never ending cold :( I also take RA meds which lower my immune system even more so am extra careful around sick people

We sound like we're very similar health wise lol I'm type 2 diabetic so I don't have to test that much but I'll probably be told to test more when I see the doc. I was recently diagnosed with some sort of inflammatory arthritis too, I have my first rheumatologist appointment on Friday so I'm not on any meds just yet.


----------



## Lucy529

salamander91 said:


> Lucy529 said:
> 
> 
> Me too I work afternoons in bed by 10-10:30 and up at 3-4 to pee then can't back to sleep :/ my hubs is up at 5-6 for work so that does help sometimes I manage to go back to sleep but mostly not since I make him breakfast and pack his lunch but when I do manage to take a nap after he's gone I have my little pup attached to my side too I think he senses something lol
> 
> Salamander I was diabetic but they're making me watch my sugars more again I thought I was done with all the pricking but I have had a runny nose before my BFP it seems like I have a never ending cold :( I also take RA meds which lower my immune system even more so am extra careful around sick people
> 
> We sound like we're very similar health wise lol I'm type 2 diabetic so I don't have to test that much but I'll probably be told to test more when I see the doc. I was recently diagnosed with some sort of inflammatory arthritis too, I have my first rheumatologist appointment on Friday so I'm not on any meds just yet.Click to expand...

Yes you'll be testing when fasting and after every meal i had just had an A1C which came back normal but they want to make sure it stays that way if not am going back on insulin am not officially diagnosed with RA but my dr said that's what it may be since I have joint inflammation :( so am on prednisone for it although they say your symptoms may get better during pregnancy (still waiting on that one, although there are days am feeling good others my hands hurt )


----------



## lindsayms05

I didn't realize waking early was pregnancy related! I'm finally on summer break (yay for being a teacher!) and I'm hoping I can sleep in a bit since I've been so sleepy. The last few weeks though I've been up as early or even earlier than my normal work time...so unfair, lol!

Those asking about colds...I had a terrible dry cough early on, but it only lasted a week. Now I seem to only have allergy issues but I'm not comfortable taking allergy medicine in the first tri. Anyone else have bad hay fever/allergies? My dr swears flatiron and benadryl are fine to take but I'm trying my best to not take medicines unless absolutely necessary. I think I'm super paranoid with this being my first baby and it taking so long to get here.


----------



## mo0nangel

I've had trouble trying to sleep too and i used to be able to hold my pee until the morning but not anymore...i wake up at 2-3 am and then try to fall back to sleep which i usually do, but then i have to get up at 5:30-6:00 am to go to work :(


----------



## salamander91

Lucy529 said:


> Yes you'll be testing when fasting and after every meal i had just had an A1C which came back normal but they want to make sure it stays that way if not am going back on insulin am not officially diagnosed with RA but my dr said that's what it may be since I have joint inflammation :( so am on prednisone for it although they say your symptoms may get better during pregnancy (still waiting on that one, although there are days am feeling good others my hands hurt )

I had my last A1C in march which was 7.5ish which had gone up from 6.4 so working on getting that down again atm. I only take metformin myself, hopefully I won't have to go on insulin. 

I hope it does. Mine isn't too bad atm but it's my knees I have a problem with which I could see being a problem when I'm further on if the symptoms don't get better. I've not been officially diagnosed yet either but there was some narrowing in my joint space on my knees so they're sure theres some sort of arthritis there. GP seemed convinced it was inflammatory despite bloods showing no inflammation. :shrug:


----------



## Try Rocking

I've been having trouble sleeping as well, going to sleep I have no problem (unless I wake up in the middle of the night to pee) and I've been getting up super early. Of course last night I was completely ready for bed at 6 but I made myself wait until my daughter went to bed at 7:30 lol 

I've also been dealing with persistant heartburn already, I don't remember it this early from my last pregnancy but I didn't have a journal for my pregnancy so I don't have anything to look back on. :\

It is definitely worth it though and I know it won't last forever. Bring on second trimester and some more energy!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Over the counter antihistamines are perfectly fine, I need to take them regular for chronic allergies. I usually take prescription antihistamines but not whilst pregnant :nope: So blurghhh.. suffering :wacko:

Early wake ups not a problem here - waking up full stop is the problem :haha: :dohh:

And motion sickness is minging :sick: Joys of pregnancy huh :haha:


----------



## vtjess423

I haven't been having any problems falling asleep but I do wake up a few times a night to pee! :) My problem is that I don't want to get up in the morning. LOL During the week I have to be up for work by 5ish and then on the weekend I have an active 2 year old who likes to wake up by 6. So it seems I'm not getting enough sleep. I may try to take a nap today when my little one does! :) Hopefully second trimester will be a blessing and I'll have more energy.


----------



## shellideaks

Hi ladies, can I join you all?! Got a faint positive last Saturday after feeling a little off but wanted to make sure I wasn't having a chemical before coming over lol.

How is everyone feeling? I'm already feeling so tired all the time and nauseous too which is weird cos I didn't feel like that with DD until around 7 weeks :wacko:


----------



## Lucy529

Salamander my A1C was 5.1 in march and 5.2 in May am on low dose metformin too but told to increase if necessary about the insulin from what they told me was that I might need to towards the end of my pregnancy if it gets to bad but FX it stays in a good range

Welcome Shelli and Congrats !!!!


----------



## starrilicious

I've had a really itchy phlegmy throat recently maybe it is a symptom...

Anyone else feeling really fat? I have lost weight from my legs and bum resulting in my bloated belly looking huge. It's my first baby I was hoping to not look like I'm nearly due!


----------



## want2bemommy

With all of my pregnancies, even the ones ended in losses, waking early was always a sign


----------



## xheylove

Went to bed at 3a and woke up at 7a - wide awake! That cannot last because it makes my days drag and I'm exhausted all throughout the day. And naps aren't possible because I work evening shift. :(


----------



## Sorsha

Welcome Shelli!



starrilicious said:


> Anyone else feeling really fat? I have lost weight from my legs and bum resulting in my bloated belly looking huge. It's my first baby I was hoping to not look like I'm nearly due!

I've been bloated since my first pregnancy (the bloat just never went away after the MC--crazy hormones :wacko: ) and it's only gotten worse with the new pregnancy. I'm hoping the bloat will go down in the second trimester as seems to happen for most people!

Could use some good thoughts--got some brown discharge when I wiped just a little while ago. :( I know that can be totally normal, but I can't help being nervous.


----------



## shellideaks

Sorsha said:


> Welcome Shelli!
> 
> 
> 
> starrilicious said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else feeling really fat? I have lost weight from my legs and bum resulting in my bloated belly looking huge. It's my first baby I was hoping to not look like I'm nearly due!
> 
> I've been bloated since my first pregnancy (the bloat just never went away after the MC--crazy hormones :wacko: ) and it's only gotten worse with the new pregnancy. I'm hoping the bloat will go down in the second trimester as seems to happen for most people!
> 
> Could use some good thoughts--got some brown discharge when I wiped just a little while ago. :( I know that can be totally normal, but I can't help being nervous.Click to expand...


Fingers crossed all is fine, brown blood is old blood remember :hugs:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sorsha I hope the brown discharge goes away :hugs: 

Congratulations shell :happydance:

want2bemommy havew I missed a scan announcement, are you expecting twins this pregnancy??? :flower:

Im just fat :rofl: with George I lost a stone by the end of my pregnancy and another in the first week soooooo Im hoping for more of the same :rofl: No bloat or bump here just blubber :haha:


----------



## ttcfurrever

goldstns said:


> Ugh...my boobs!!!! I have big ones so they keep getting in the way and hurt

Me too. I have to wear 2 sports bras when I work out. :wacko:

Sorsha, I hope the spotting stops soon!


----------



## salamander91

Sorsha, I hope the bleeding doesn't mean anything xx

Lucy529- You're A1C is really good! I'm jealous lol I was only diagnosed a year ago so still working on keeping it down. I'm only taking half the total dose of metformin you can take in a day so I assume docs gonna up that. Never used insulin so hoping I won't have to go on it.

Welcome shelli :) Congrats!


----------



## WantsALittle1

Hi ladies, I'm new! I have a 9 mo daughter and we are expectig number 2 now. This pregnancy was diagnosed as a chemical, because my OB doesn't know how to listen, only to later turn into a sticky bean! I am 4+2 today and sick as a dog with either allergies or a cold. I can't tell if the fatigue is from PG or the upper respiratory infection I've got!


----------



## Lucy529

I'm spotting too shelli but it seems to be a little more when i over do it am going to talk to my boss about taking easy at work i do laundry and yestereday there was more than just a twinge but after i sat down it stopped and haven't had anything today so am going to be careful until my next apt on thursday

so today i was going to buy a journal and decorate it myself for my baby but as i looked at it and checked out cute stickers to put on it i couldn't buy it the fear that i might lose my baby took over me and i just walked out of the store. :( i am hoping that on thursday when i have my u/s it will reassure me that everything is ok. do you guys think this is normal or am i being crazy?


----------



## Lucy529

salamander91 said:


> Sorsha, I hope the bleeding doesn't mean anything xx
> 
> Lucy529- You're A1C is really good! I'm jealous lol I was only diagnosed a year ago so still working on keeping it down. I'm only taking half the total dose of metformin you can take in a day so I assume docs gonna up that. Never used insulin so hoping I won't have to go on it.
> 
> Welcome shelli :) Congrats!

i was no longer considered diabetic medically from what my dr told me but now that there is a baby involved they just want to be careful, i was on insulin shots they can get on your nerves bc you kinda have to figure out what you are going to eat and then figure out the amount of insulin you are going to need. 
i hope that you won't need it either am watching my carb intake trying to be good hoping that that will be enought to control it


----------



## want2bemommy

Yes every time I come onto this thread, there's new pages of posting probably missed it LOL it's twins!


----------



## Radiance

Carried my toddlers for about 3 minutes today, together they weigh a little more than 70 pounds. My back is now killing me, should have known better! Time for a late afternoon nap <3 

There's a lot to catch up on!! I see we've had a lot of positive doctors appointments and scans! :thumbup: I don't know if it's just me, but these last 2 weeks have flown by, I have my days were I feel so early and it's a long time until my doctors appointment and then I see that I've pasted 8 weeks! I found out I was pregnant at barely 3 weeks so it's an amazing feeling to me.

:D


----------



## Sorsha

Still a little brown spotting, not better but not worse. *sigh* I haven't even met my midwife yet, but if it continues, I don't know if I'll be able to wait the week and a half until my appointment--I might call her and see if the clinic can book me an early ultrasound now just so I can check what's going on. For my sanity, if nothing else! 

In better news, I was feeling very queasy and so tried out the Sea Bands I picked up, and within a half an hour the nausea was totally gone! (And I was suddenly hungry, heh.)


----------



## starrilicious

Sorsha really hope all is fine. It may just be your body ridding itself of something to make way for baby. I had some brown spotting too but decided not to worry about it too much. Just looking forward to my scan, 10 days to go!

PS someone coulda told me my siggy was wrong lol that should be May! March 17th is when I got married!


----------



## Lucy529

Star oops :)


----------



## horseypants

Sorsha, all the luck!
Lucy <3
Sorry so few words. On my phone for the weekend.


----------



## live_in_hope

Hey ladies! :wave: how you all doing?
I've struggled to get on here for long past few days, im suffering from headaches and the screen hurts my eyes :dohh: in thinking its the change in diet, but could be anything I guess :shrug:

Not much to report my end. The two days of feeling quesey weds and thurs seems to have been the extent of my preg symptoms :shrug: im not complaining but sometimes i'd just like to feel pregnant. The bleeding stopped fri so thats a bonus :thumbup:

Hubby is out with LO today, he's taking her to meet her big sister for the first time. He's gone with 2of his lads to make her feel more at ease as hubby hasnt seen her for about 7 years, shes 16 now, the youngest of his 4 children with his ex. He sees two of his lads but not the middle lad. But this is a massive turn up her getting in touch as shes ignored seans efforts all these years. So we're thrilled. Obviously she doesnt want to see me which is fine, its not about me, its about building bridges for now and catching up. They went at 10am so will be back soon, he only wanted to be out afew hours so it wasnt too much for her.... Ant wait to hear how it went!

So im enjoying some me time, ive cooked 3 meals for Em in bulk for her to have at nannys when she isnt at nursery, cleaned and fed my snakes and now sat in the garden enjoying the sun in peace.....oh great, nextdoor have just fired up their lawnmower :dohh: haha well at least its warm and sunny! Xx


----------



## Sorsha

Hope you get the headaches sorted out soon, Live! Glad to hear the bleeding's stopped. :)

Thanks for the well-wishes, everyone! Spotting seemed to have stopped last night and none so far this morning. Fingers crossed it stays away! I did O quite late in my cycle (around CD 24 at my best guess) so I wonder if maybe there was just a little too much lining built up and a bit's being expelled?

Was feeling especially nauseated when I woke up so I'm wearing the Sea Bands again. Really impressed by how well they work! Unfortunately it'll be hard to wear them outside the house without provoking questions, now that it's short sleeve weather...


----------



## Lucy529

Live glad you enjoyed the alone time hope everything went well with your husband and his daughter 

Sorsha good to hear the spotting stopped hope it stays away it does freak you out I didn't get any yesterday hope it stays that way 

Hope you all have a happy Sunday :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

want2bemommy said:


> Yes every time I come onto this thread, there's new pages of posting probably missed it LOL it's twins!

Wow, huge congratulations!!!! :hugs:

Live thats is so great your partners daughter has go in touch :cloud9: I was a little choked up in your reply (hormones huh lol) but its so refreshing to see a step parent understand the bigger picturing!!! All too often they think 'he's my partner now we are a package etc' Good on you and I hope they have an amazing day catching up and your little girls loved meeting her big sister :flower:

Glad the bleeding/spotting has stopped for you both ladies xxxx Take it easy and I hope there is no more!!

Sorsha I totally want to try these sea bands, I will definitely be visiting my pharmacist! I need something to keep this nausea and sickness at bay, the meds seem to help the sickness but intensify the nausea :wacko:

Has anyone else noticed they cant eat nearly half as much food as they are used too??? My 10 year old is now putting away twice the portion size I can eat - Im not far off eater what my little sparrow grazing toddler eats and he barely eats anything in one sitting!!! :shock:


----------



## live_in_hope

want2bemommy said:


> Yes every time I come onto this thread, there's new pages of posting probably missed it LOL it's twins!

oh yay Twins!! :happydance::happydance: has it sunk in yet? Awww congrats hunny, great news!! Xxx



new_to_ttc said:


> Live thats is so great your partners daughter has go in touch :cloud9: I was a little choked up in your reply (hormones huh lol) but its so refreshing to see a step parent understand the bigger picturing!!! All too often they think 'he's my partner now we are a package etc' Good on you and I hope they have an amazing day catching up and your little girls loved meeting her big sister :flower:
> 
> Has anyone else noticed they cant eat nearly half as much food as they are used too??? My 10 year old is now putting away twice the portion size I can eat - Im not far off eater what my little sparrow grazing toddler eats and he barely eats anything in one sitting!!! :shock:

Thanks hunny! They had a great day, was very awkward to begin with which is to be expected i'm sure. I felt nervous and i wasnt even seeing her! :dohh: the way i see it is its about the children. It always has been for me and unfortunately the ex is the total opposite to me and tried her upmost to bring her children up brainwashed against their dad. He only started seeing his youngest lad last year when he became more independent and saw 'the bigger picture' and now it seems his daughter has too. The oldest lad was a very mature 13year old when they split so he was always quite adamant he wanted a relationship with his dad and she couldnt do anything about it (my god did she try though! He's 23 now and lives in his own house and still gets grief about coming to see us....just hope his daughter isnt getting an earful from her now as we speak :growlmad:) grrrrrr

Re: filling up quickly, im quite the opposite, i seem to be constantly hungry but that may have something to do with the drastic change to my diet which I am not enjoying really :nope: i'll get there! Lol

Xxxx

'


----------



## goldstns

Glad the spotting stopped for you both!

Besides exhaustion. And boob pain. Im not too nauseous or anything else. Therefor, I am eating plenty!

Does anyone have a DH that is allergic to foods? mine is allergic to fruits. The doc told me to lay off the fruit then because the baby might be allergic to it. UGH that is sooooo hard for me. I LOVE eating melons in the summer!

Last night we were out in out back yard grilling with one set of neighbors and we ended up have 4 sets of neighbors over it was so fun! The family's brought their kids over. So we had 5 kids here. DH had so much fun running around and chasing the 3 and 5 year old. Gosh he's going to be a great dad...can't wait!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Live, my son has not met his 2 half sisters and half brother because his dad is too afraid of their mum's reaction so they dont know about him! The 18 year old found out recently and Joshua was so excited he may get to meet them (Ive told him about his fathers family not that he has any contact with his dad - dads choice not mine!) ... but the sister has snubbed him not sure if thats her doing or the mothers doing but it makes me mad when adults use kids to achieve control of situations :grr: *rant over* Im glad it was a good day and I hope he gets to see her plenty more. Did you daughter enjoy it? Did she understand?

What new diet are you trying???

Awww gold that sounds like lots of fun!!! Glad you had a lovely evening and OH got in plenty of practice lol


----------



## want2bemommy

No, it hasn't fully sunk in yet  I, too, can barely eat much anymore. Even when the few times I'm starving, I can eat little before feeling gross. I can't wait for this too pass. I started crying last night because I couldn't figure out what I want to eat, made my husband start crying too because he felt bad LOL


----------



## lauraclili

Sorry about feeling bad. I'm totally with you on this one. I feel sick most of the time, I'm hungry but eating makes me feel yuck and I've just got up from a 3 hour nap! In ever sleep during the day normally!


----------



## hakunamatata

Just trying to read up on the thread. Sounds like everyone is doing pretty well other than the nausea. :thumbup:

Sorsha glad the bleeding seems to be under control :hugs:

Live, that's so cool you have pet snakes! You have a great attitude about your hubby's other kids too. Glad that the kids are getting to spend time together. 

Afm I'm away for the weekend at our place near the beach. Not beach weather. It's freezing and raining a lot but doing some shopping. Bought some yarn to make baby #2 a blanket. It's a blue and purple blend that would be nice for either a boy or girl. Getting Chinese food later which I'm ridiculously excited about. Ani hasn't been sleeping very well at night. The rain has been quite loud on the roof of the RV, plus anytime I get up to pee, she wakes up. I'm looking forward to all of us sleeping back at home. Just one more night.


----------



## want2bemommy

I took some Gas-X last night, helped a little with the nausea actually


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Wow. I missed a lot over the weekend. Glad to hear that everyone is doing well! I can understand about the waking up early. I've had no ms though. Sometimes all I want to do is eat and other times everything sounds disgusting, so I can understand both sides there.

I hope every one continues to do great!


----------



## Lucy529

My appetite is weird some days am starving others am not really hungry others am picky with what I want and sometimes I don't know what I want which frustrates me, am all over the place lol. Luckily my hubby is a patient man :)


----------



## live_in_hope

new_to_ttc said:


> Live, my son has not met his 2 half sisters and half brother because his dad is too afraid of their mum's reaction so they dont know about him! The 18 year old found out recently and Joshua was so excited he may get to meet them (Ive told him about his fathers family not that he has any contact with his dad - dads choice not mine!) ... but the sister has snubbed him not sure if thats her doing or the mothers doing but it makes me mad when adults use kids to achieve control of situations :grr: *rant over* Im glad it was a good day and I hope he gets to see her plenty more. Did you daughter enjoy it? Did she understand?
> 
> What new diet are you trying???
> l

Oh no really? I couldnt believe how somebody like the exs in question could do this but figured it was because I hadnt got children...but even now as a mummy, no matter what i could never do that to my children....she has forced her children to grow up without their dad, who did everything in his power to make sure they had the same quality of life. Believe me...we cant get a mortgage coz we're still paying off her debt....10years on. He brought her a house for her and the kids with the £100k equity in their old house and paid for an extention on the new house so they got a room each...all he wanted in return was to have a relationship with his children....but she wouldnt have it. And is still bitter, over 10years on! He fell out of love with her, simple as. He met me and i was 18 and she couldnt cope with it...thats. Basically the jist of it....grrrr

Yes, Em loved it today, my best friend was at the park with her little boy who is the same age and he ran up to Em and she totally snubbed hum, my friend said it was like she was too busy with her big bros! She loves them to pieces! I dont think she understands that much but we kept telling who she would be seeing and pointing to a picture on the wall and we taught her to say her name. :cloud9:
I do hope your joshua gets to meet his older brothers and sisters soon, its lovely that he's excited!

Im just on a 'dont eat anything with fat in it' diet coz of the gallbladder business. Im in such a grump about it, especially now its bbq weather...:growlmad: lol





want2bemommy said:


> No, it hasn't fully sunk in yet  I, too, can barely eat much anymore. Even when the few times I'm starving, I can eat little before feeling gross. I can't wait for this too pass. I started crying last night because I couldn't figure out what I want to eat, made my husband start crying too because he felt bad LOL

aww bless ya both, preg hormones are great arent they? It shouldnt last too long now, fx! :thumbup: congrats again on your twins, wonder how many of us will have twins! There was a possibility i was carrying twins due to my high levels of hcg but nope, just the one! :thumbup: xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

What a nightmare live! And the stupid thing is if she go and moved on she could be self secure and settled & happy herself now!!! Exs huh!!!

Glad Em had a great time, hope it happens more often now for everyone xxxx

Blurghh no fat diet is hard, but it is worth if for the pain :hugs: Skipping meals is a no go too!!! :hugs: 

Want, I sat on the step of my local store and cried the other day because I wanted a meat & potato pie and they didnt have any :blush:


----------



## live_in_hope

Thanks hun, I hope so too! No, definitelty wont be skipping meals, as soon as i get hungry i start to ache so i feel like i constantly need to eat but i need to eat things i can eat and i cried yesterday coz i just didnt know what i wanted to eat that was ok :dohh:

Seems like we've all had afew tears this week! Ive not cried in public yet though haha bless ya, were you on your own? Xx


----------



## salamander91

want2bemommy said:


> I started crying last night because I couldn't figure out what I want to eat

I did this a couple of months ago and I wasn't even pregnant... :dohh: OH is going to have fun when I get further along :blush:

Congratulations on the twins! :happydance:


----------



## Lucy529

You ladies made me laugh I throw tantrums lol my hubs just shakes his head when I say am hungry but don't know what I want :( but that has been changing lately I am craving things that are manageable for now lol


----------



## anna1976

Ok, so i'm realizing I am going to have to read this thread daily to keep up! LOL I am almost 6 weeks, 2 more weeks from Tuesday until I get my 1st ultrasound, if i don't die from the wait! haha Is anyone NOT really having any symptoms yet? The only ones i'm really having are sore boobs (can really tell when I take my bra off at night, thats when i feel it most) and that's really about it. I was nauseous with my daughters pregnancy up until about 14 weeks, I would feel sick from sun up to sun down but never physically got sick.....but i can't recall exactly when it started.....it was over 10 years ago! lol I'm so worried i'm going to go to the ultrasound and something will be wrong :( I so hate waiting.......


----------



## goldstns

anna- I only have boob pain and tiredness. I had my first scan Thursday so I know everything is ok. Therefore, I am enjoying the no ms! Hope you are too!


----------



## want2bemommy

Today I feel good- I discovered Belvita blueberry breakfast biscuits are totally doable so I'm stoked


----------



## Radiance

I've actually have never had ms with any of my pregnancy so about 2 Fridays ago I threw up for the first time with this pregnancy and with any pregnancies I have ever had! I was somewhat excited, I have never had ms since then- just the one time. I do get some nausea, very sore breast, gas, and cramps from the stretching- oh yes, can't forget the oily hair/ skin and sometimes dried skin! lol


----------



## want2bemommy

new_to_ttc said:


> Want, I sat on the step of my local store and cried the other day because I wanted a meat & potato pie and they didnt have any :blush:

Rofl I can picture myself doing that!


----------



## want2bemommy

Nausea is very much morning sickness- you don't have to be puking to consider it that.


----------



## trying hard

YAY got my hcg results back. They went from 113 at 4+2 to 2475 today at 5+2 maybe I can relax just a little bit now. I'm so scared something is going to go wrong.


----------



## Try Rocking

Those numbers look good to me!


I got myself some sea bands today, they seem to be helping. I was feeling so ill right before I started making dinner and by the time I had everything ready it was almost completely gone. 

One week tomorrow until we see our Peanut! It's cute, I showed my daughter her first pictures where she looked like a peanut so that's all she's talking about. <3


----------



## WantsALittle1

trying hard: That's a doubling time of 38 hours! That's great!


----------



## Lucy529

Trying hard those are great numbers :)


----------



## Radiance

trying hard said:


> YAY got my hcg results back. They went from 113 at 4+2 to 2475 today at 5+2 maybe I can relax just a little bit now. I'm so scared something is going to go wrong.

Those numbers are great!! My went from 170 to 3,493 in 10 days- your numbers are perfect!! <3


----------



## trying hard

Thanks guys for your words of encouragement. It has been really hard to accept that I'm actually pregnant after so long. I keep wondering when something is going to go wrong.


----------



## shellideaks

Great rise in your numbers trying hard! I wish doctors over here did routine checking of HCG levels, I'd love to know what mine are but they only do it if there's an issue.

Symptom wise, my boobs are a little sore, and feel really full. Then I'm just exhausted all the time, going to bed at 9PM each night and needing a nap the next day. Oh and super hungry haha.


----------



## ttcfurrever

Trying_hard, awesome beta!

Sorsha, I'm so glad that the spotting has stopped.

So weird on the morning sickness....I have had one day of queasiness, and one morning earlier this week that I actually was retching over the toilet. Since then I've been alright.
Thank you for all the well wishes on the FB page about the pink spotting. It only lasted from the morning to the afternoon and has since stopped. 

I hope everyone is having a fabulous weekend!


----------



## SBinRI

Goodness. Just took a good bit of time to catch up!! Not much for symptoms here. I HAD najor boob pain til two days after my bfp. Now just round ligament pains. Occasional dizzy spells. Thats it. 

Wondering if any preg with twins (or knows of someone who is/was) had any intuition that there were more than one before u/s showed?? This is my fourth pregnancy. I had really bad cramps two days before my bfp which I assume were implant cramps. Ive NEVER had with other pregs. And I got a really good bfp at 9dpo. With my other three I had to wait til af was due. And lastly. . I knoe this sounds stupid but since you're all preg you should understand- my uterus feels big. Ok not like in general but for being so early. I know things are diff each pregnancy but something is very different with this.. so im curious


----------



## starrilicious

i'd love to know my numbers too shelli. hoping the acu might do a blood test. Not sure what they will do.

less than a week and a half to go!


----------



## trying hard

Shelli. It's not normal, it is because I go through a fertility specialist. Mine is an IUI baby so first trimester is covered by them because we are higher risk as such. 

SB are you hoping for twins? Wanttobemummy is expecting twins :)


----------



## shellideaks

trying hard said:


> Shelli. It's not normal, it is because I go through a fertility specialist. Mine is an IUI baby so first trimester is covered by them because we are higher risk as such.
> 
> SB are you hoping for twins? Wanttobemummy is expecting twins :)

Ah okay, that makes sense, extra big congrats to you :D

It just seems like everyone in the US gets their levels checked lol.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Beta checks do seem to be the norm in US lol In 9 pregnancies Ive only have had them done twice lol, once was after the molar pregnancy, and once was when I MC on the EPU in hospital they ran bloods before doing an u/s.

SB its possibly because this is yur 4th baby that you feel different, apparently the more we have the more we feel :wacko: (this wasnt in the rule book during the how to get pregnant chapters lol) 

I forgot what else I read now :dohh:

Im trying sea bands today, nausea seems to be lifting a little, going to try lunch soon!! Not sure if I should take my anti sick meds too?? They stop the vomitting but increase the nausea and are making me stupid tired :dohh:


----------



## Lucy529

OMG I went to bed at 12:30 last night and up by 5 :( I want to sleep more but heartburn and horrible nausea is not going to let me but at least am finally getting symptoms :happydance: lol but I do want some chocolate milk


----------



## xx Emily xx

Lucy - glad you're happy to be getting symptoms!!

Can't wait to get rid of mine.
Nausea and being sick is driving me insane now! I'm exhausted! Fainted again this morning :( thought that had passed as its been a week since i last fainted!

4 days till scan though :)

Em xxx


----------



## Lucy529

Emily so sorry you fainted again that must be horrible :hugs: please take care of yourself I know you must be doing what you can but still take it easy 

I'm happy just bc I haven't had anything really noticeable until yesterday and today am sure I'll be tired of it soon enough it's not the best feeling especially when am hungry and everything makes me nauseas
And last night for the first time I felt I had hot rods in my bbs ouch !!! Glad thats gone tho


----------



## Sorsha

Hope those of you struggling with symptoms feel better soon! Glad to hear the sea bands seem to be helping out, Try Rocking and new_to_ttc!



trying hard said:


> YAY got my hcg results back. They went from 113 at 4+2 to 2475 today at 5+2 maybe I can relax just a little bit now. I'm so scared something is going to go wrong.

Yay for great numbers! :happydance:
 
Had my first craving yesterday--sudden desire for onion bhajis. So we went and had Indian for dinner. Yum! :D

Still very tired and boobs very sore, but the nausea seems to have eased off today, which is nice.

Looking forward to six weeks tomorrow! Another little milestone!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Cravings can get fun!!! :haha:

Em Im sorry you are fainting, are you ok?? Has your doctor tried to help with that?? :hugs: My GP prescribed medication to stop the sickness because I was becoming dehydrated, though it didnt help the nausea at all :nope: xxxx

My bbs just feel like they did when I George went a little longer between feeds, like a tingly sensation :haha: :blush:


----------



## Heather11

Hey girls! I would love to join your group!!! I have just recently found out that I am pregnant after our first attempt at IVF using ICSI! I have had two betas thus far and go for my third on Friday!!! :thumbup: I am so excited about this pregnancy and praying that it sticks!!!! 

So depending on which due date app I use my due date has come up as 1/30, 1/31, or 2/1. So I guess that is close enough to a January Jelly Bean! hahaha


----------



## starrilicious

Hi Heather!

Welcome and congrats!!

Is this your first?


----------



## Heather11

starrilicious said:


> Hi Heather!
> 
> Welcome and congrats!!
> 
> Is this your first?

Yes!! This is my first pregnancy and baby! Super exciting!!


----------



## Lucy529

Welcome heather congrats!!!


----------



## starrilicious

Heather11 said:


> starrilicious said:
> 
> 
> Hi Heather!
> 
> Welcome and congrats!!
> 
> Is this your first?
> 
> Yes!! This is my first pregnancy and baby! Super exciting!!Click to expand...

Yes super exciting, then terrifying then exciting again lol :happydance:

My first too, we had freakishly good luck on what should have been a failed clomid cycle. I ov'd late and here we are!!


----------



## Heather11

Lucy529 said:


> Welcome heather congrats!!!




starrilicious said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starrilicious said:
> 
> 
> Hi Heather!
> 
> Welcome and congrats!!
> 
> Is this your first?
> 
> Yes!! This is my first pregnancy and baby! Super exciting!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes super exciting, then terrifying then exciting again lol :happydance:
> 
> My first too, we had freakishly good luck on what should have been a failed clomid cycle. I ov'd late and here we are!!Click to expand...

Thank you! And Congrats to you both as well!!! This is so exciting and I am so happy to be a part of a group where we are all going through this journey together!


----------



## shellideaks

Welcome Heather :wave:


----------



## ttcfurrever

Hi Heather! I'm glad you made it over!


----------



## salamander91

Heather11 said:


> Hey girls! I would love to join your group!!! I have just recently found out that I am pregnant after our first attempt at IVF using ICSI! I have had two betas thus far and go for my third on Friday!!! :thumbup: I am so excited about this pregnancy and praying that it sticks!!!!
> 
> So depending on which due date app I use my due date has come up as 1/30, 1/31, or 2/1. So I guess that is close enough to a January Jelly Bean! hahaha

Congratulations! :happydance: I'm due around the 31st too :thumbup:


----------



## Heather11

ttcfurrever said:


> Hi Heather! I'm glad you made it over!

Thanks for inviting me over! How exciting to be in a thread where I am PREGNANT!!! So much fun! :flower:


----------



## Heather11

salamander91 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls! I would love to join your group!!! I have just recently found out that I am pregnant after our first attempt at IVF using ICSI! I have had two betas thus far and go for my third on Friday!!! :thumbup: I am so excited about this pregnancy and praying that it sticks!!!!
> 
> So depending on which due date app I use my due date has come up as 1/30, 1/31, or 2/1. So I guess that is close enough to a January Jelly Bean! hahaha
> 
> Congratulations! :happydance: I'm due around the 31st too :thumbup:Click to expand...

So exciting!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Congratulations and welcome Heather xxxx

Is anyone else getting clumsy or is it just me??? lol Ive just dropped ANOTHER cup of juice :wacko: :dohh:


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Hi Heather! Congrats and welcome!

New, I am! And ditsy like no other, I forget things constantly!


----------



## starrilicious

new_to_ttc said:


> Congratulations and welcome Heather xxxx
> 
> Is anyone else getting clumsy or is it just me??? lol Ive just dropped ANOTHER cup of juice :wacko: :dohh:

My clumsiness seems to have just started this morning I knocked over a glass of milk and then as I went to clean it up I knocked it over again...

I swore, a lot lol.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Star I did that with a drink the other day :argh: lol

Im ditsy too and getting more and more forgetful lol I just had my tutor on email asking for a review due 3 days ago, and I totally utterly forgot I even had to do it lol Got an exam in little over a week and still havent started revising or sorted childcare :argh:


----------



## want2bemommy

I think clumsiness was one of my first signs of pregnancy seriously lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lol ooops!!! Glad I can explain it away then lol


----------



## Tezzy

Hey girls! Can I sneak in and join you?

I'm Terrie, age 25, married to Colin who I've been with for 10 yrs. we have DS who is 6 and DD who is almost 5 and we live in north Wales on the coast. We had a MMC June last year (found out at 10 weeks) and are hoping that now we'll have our rainbow baby in January '14. I've been around on this forum since the beginning (I was one of the first members ever... Number 7 I think!) and i have a lot of *real life* friends from here now, Wobbles is one of my closest and I see her all the time... Shes fab :)

My cycles are a little erratic so I'm unsure of exactly how far gone I am but it is somewhere between 5+2 and 6+3 lol. I have an early midwife appt on June 4th (a week tomorrow) just to check everything is ok, crossing my fingers I get a scan otherwise I'll be paying for a private one.

Hope to speak to you all soon x


----------



## shellideaks

Hiya Terrie, welcome to the group :wave:

Congratulations on getting your rainbow :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hi, congratulations and welcome :flower:

Where in N. Wales are you? Ive got my MW appt this coming Friday, I think its just the booking in appt and regular bloods etc Should get my 12wk scan date through :happydance: I had a scan last week due to increased pains and they suggested I will be consultant lead again this pregnancy because of my complex history, even though I had a pretty normal pregnancuy last time! I guess my MW will confirm this week :thumbup:


----------



## Tezzy

Hey :flower: 

I'm in Rhyl :) your MW seems to be on the ball... I've got a different MW to what I have had previously so I'm a little nervous that she won't understand my worries!


----------



## SBinRI

@Trying Hard.. no! Not trying for twins!! Itd be ok but yikes!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh just down the coast literally, Im in C'fon :thumbup:

My MW is the same one I had with George and she is really lovely. People round here seem to love or hate her, but she was amazing for me through pregnancy and after so Im glad to have the same one again! Looking forward to Friday and putting all the appts and paperwork to plan :happydance:


----------



## Tezzy

Exciting stuff!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Piperette

Back from our scan, ladies and it was lovely to see our little beanie again today.

Doctor said everything was well, we saw the heartbeat and baby measured 6+2, so my doctor was happy to go with my EDD of 16th January. She was laughing as beanie has so much space in there, but was all cuddled up in a corner.

Anyway, next appointment is in 4 weeks and here is a pic of today's scan.


----------



## Lucy529

Piperette great news :happydance: so happy for you 

Hi to all the new ladies joining :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Hello new people and welcome. If you haven't already, please send a private message with your due date or approximate EDD so I can add you to the front page. I'm still not on my laptop and working from my tablet, so it makes things much easier if you send me a quick PM. Thank you!


----------



## hakunamatata

Tezzy said:


> Hey girls! Can I sneak in and join you?
> 
> I'm Terrie, age 25, married to Colin who I've been with for 10 yrs. we have DS who is 6 and DD who is almost 5 and we live in north Wales on the coast. We had a MMC June last year (found out at 10 weeks) and are hoping that now we'll have our rainbow baby in January '14. I've been around on this forum since the beginning (I was one of the first members ever... Number 7 I think!) and i have a lot of *real life* friends from here now, Wobbles is one of my closest and I see her all the time... Shes fab :)
> 
> My cycles are a little erratic so I'm unsure of exactly how far gone I am but it is somewhere between 5+2 and 6+3 lol. I have an early midwife appt on June 4th (a week tomorrow) just to check everything is ok, crossing my fingers I get a scan otherwise I'll be paying for a private one.
> 
> Hope to speak to you all soon x

Give me a ballpark date so I can add you to the list. It can always be changed after you see the doctor. Just let me know.


----------



## hakunamatata

salamander91 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls! I would love to join your group!!! I have just recently found out that I am pregnant after our first attempt at IVF using ICSI! I have had two betas thus far and go for my third on Friday!!! :thumbup: I am so excited about this pregnancy and praying that it sticks!!!!
> 
> So depending on which due date app I use my due date has come up as 1/30, 1/31, or 2/1. So I guess that is close enough to a January Jelly Bean! hahaha
> 
> Congratulations! :happydance: I'm due around the 31st too :thumbup:Click to expand...

Heather I'll put you down as the 31st which is kind of in the middle. :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Piperette said:


> Back from our scan, ladies and it was lovely to see our little beanie again today.
> 
> Doctor said everything was well, we saw the heartbeat and baby measured 6+2, so my doctor was happy to go with my EDD of 16th January. She was laughing as beanie has so much space in there, but was all cuddled up in a corner.
> 
> Anyway, next appointment is in 4 weeks and here is a pic of today's scan.
> 
> https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj63/roddypiper_photos/Scan270513_zps12e08a9a.jpg

Lovely scan pic, glad to hear all went well!


----------



## prettyjen82

So today my sonoline b fetal doppler came in..I found my pulse and i think the placenta...I think baby is still tucked away somewhere :( Im a little over 8 weeks.. Has anyone else got a doppler??


----------



## shellideaks

I've got a Sonoline B doppler from when I was pregnant with DD last year. I didn't find her heartbeat until 9+5 (I think) so I'm not even gonna try this time until at least 9 weeks.


----------



## ttcfurrever

I'm having a hard time finding something that sounds good to eat. Everything just sounds blah. I had wheat thins and tea for breakfast. I'm supposed to meet a girl-friend for lunch today. I hope that I can settle on something. 




new_to_ttc said:


> Congratulations and welcome Heather xxxx
> 
> Is anyone else getting clumsy or is it just me??? lol Ive just dropped ANOTHER cup of juice :wacko: :dohh:

I've ALWAYS been clumsy. If it gets worse during pregnancy I'm going to have to sit in a padded room :haha:


Heather, isn't it awesome?!! I am so happy to be over here. The last time it turned out to be an ectopic, but this time I know it's in the right spot. :thumbup:


----------



## Twag

:hi: Thanks for the add HM I will PM you my EDD

:hi: everyone


----------



## shellideaks

Hiya Twag, welcome :wave:


----------



## shellideaks

I've just rang the maternity services and referred myself. Should hopefully receive my earl bird appointment and booking in appointment with the next 7-10 days :)


----------



## ttcfurrever

Awww, Piperette that's a lovely scan!


----------



## Sorsha

I have an Angel Sounds doppler but haven't gotten to use it properly as last time the baby didn't make it far enough along.

Also, yes to the clumsiness.  I think that goes with pregnancy brain.

So I'm up very early because I had to pee, and when I wiped I got red blood mixed with CM. :( Tried to go back to sleep but I'm worrying. An hour later it seems to be just brown, and not a lot, but more than when I was spotting before. When it's a slightly more reasonable hour, I think I'm going to call my midwife.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Sorsha :hugs: I hope you are ok hun, spotting in early pregnancy can be very normal hun, and as it went brown soon after thats a pretty good sign xxxxxxx


----------



## shellideaks

Sorsha said:


> I have an Angel Sounds doppler but haven't gotten to use it properly as last time the baby didn't make it far enough along.
> 
> Also, yes to the clumsiness.  I think that goes with pregnancy brain.
> 
> So I'm up very early because I had to pee, and when I wiped I got red blood mixed with CM. :( Tried to go back to sleep but I'm worrying. An hour later it seems to be just brown, and not a lot, but more than when I was spotting before. When it's a slightly more reasonable hour, I think I'm going to call my midwife.

Sorry you're worrying Sorsha. Hopefully all is okay :hugs:


----------



## Worriedk

Hi
So yesterday I was cramping alot and had small amount of pink spotting.
Today I have had quite a bit of spotting but it is dark dark brown. Spoke to gp who was lovely. She is referring me for an early scan for asap as we r concerned as ive miscarried in past and this is how it started. Im just over 6 weeks. Are they likely to see heartbeat at this stage? I cant stop crying as I feel so guilty. This pregnancy was not plamned but from the moment we found out we r absolutely over the moon!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Worried Im sorry you are spotting :hugs: Glad your GP is on the ball!!

It really depends on your sonographer if you see a HB hun, at 6 weeks you have a chance yes, but if you get a good sonographer she will switch to an internal scan if HB cant be seen on an abdominal scan. Hope its good news xxx


----------



## Sorsha

Worriedk said:


> Hi
> So yesterday I was cramping alot and had small amount of pink spotting.
> Today I have had quite a bit of spotting but it is dark dark brown. Spoke to gp who was lovely. She is referring me for an early scan for asap as we r concerned as ive miscarried in past and this is how it started. Im just over 6 weeks. Are they likely to see heartbeat at this stage? I cant stop crying as I feel so guilty. This pregnancy was not plamned but from the moment we found out we r absolutely over the moon!

Sorry to hear you're having similar worries! :hugs: It is possible to see the heartbeat at that point with an internal scan (I saw one in my last pregnancy when I was only measuring 5 1/2 weeks), but from what I've read it's common not too as well. I think it must depend on the fetus being at the right angle as well as things like the sensitivity of the equipment. Hope you get good news!


----------



## hakunamatata

Hope the spotting is nothing Sorsha and worriedk :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Twag said:


> :hi: Thanks for the add HM I will PM you my EDD
> 
> :hi: everyone

Welcome :flower:


----------



## Worriedk

Thanks everyone.
Did u get speaking to midwife sorsha? Thinking of u. 
Got a phonecall crom early pregnancy clinic and the soonest they can see me is monday!! Didnt think it would have been that long! Quite annoyed. Ice I start bleeding heavy red ive to go to a&e. Minday us so far away!


----------



## Worriedk

That is ment to read monday is so far away


----------



## live_in_hope

Hey ladies, sorry for the randomness but ive just seen this on FB and thought it was hilarious! What they can do these days! Lol


----------



## shellideaks

Worriedk said:


> Thanks everyone.
> Did u get speaking to midwife sorsha? Thinking of u.
> Got a phonecall crom early pregnancy clinic and the soonest they can see me is monday!! Didnt think it would have been that long! Quite annoyed. Ice I start bleeding heavy red ive to go to a&e. Minday us so far away!

Hope the spotting stays away for you and that your scan on Monday shows a healthy bean :flower:



live_in_hope said:


> Hey ladies, sorry for the randomness but ive just seen this on FB and thought it was hilarious! What they can do these days! Lol
> 
> View attachment 621411

I saw that on my Facebook earlier, made me laugh :rofl:


----------



## Sorsha

Well, my midwife talked me down. She pointed out that the most I could tell is if it's about as big as it should be--that it's unlikely to see a heartbeat at this point or anything else that would confirm whether the baby's okay, and if they were able to see another cause for the spotting it's unlikely to be anything that they can do much about or that would hurt the baby. I kind of knew that already, I just had thought the chances might be better of seeing the HB after seeing it at five and a half weeks development last time. So I am going to try to patiently wait until at least after my first appt with her next week, when I'll be just past seven weeks, which is when I'd been planning to arrange an early scan anyway.

There hasn't been any more red and I'm not getting more than the usual twinges, so I will try to stay positive! Just hard not to worry when my MMC started this way.

Worriedk--sorry to hear they can't see you sooner; I hope things get better!

Live--that cake is hilarious!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Live that cake is hillarious :haha: 

Sorsha your MW makes some very good points, and many which may apply to why the EPU cant see you till Monday worried hun :hugs: When I was scanned last week they made it clear that they could only tell me what was happening right then, and it was no way a guarantee that the pregnancy would be successful. I knew this, and Ive had enough MCs to know that you got to take every day as it presents itself.

I really hope you ladies are ok :hugs: Monday/ next week will be here before you know it and hopefully that will mean a much more reassuring scan. Its really stressful to have a scan and no visible HB, and that wont help your body and mind to relax, so as far away as it seems, it'll soon be here, there is nothing they can do between now and then, and hopefully it'll mean good news next week :hugs:


----------



## lauraclili

Big :hugs: to anyone who's having bleeding/spotting at the moment. I really hope you're ok and your healthcare people are helping you out. 

I've just had my first booking appointment with my midwife which was amazing. She was here for nearly 2 hours! But I had a lot to tell her about my previous experiences. It was good though and very cathartic. If anyone is in my area (or Bradford) in the UK have a look at One to One Midwives. I know this sounds like an advert but I really was impressed. 

I hope you're all ok. I'm fine as long as I'm not actively puking! :sick: :sick: :sick: 

xxx


----------



## SBinRI

Im so jealous of these scans!! My first appointment isn't until I'm 9 weeks. Prob will have a scan a week or so after that. Just told my parents and in-laws yesterday. They are of course SO excited. My daughters cant wait to know what we're having. My husband thinks he is funny and keeps saying we are going to have momo twin boys....


----------



## vtjess423

I feel the same way, SBinRI!! I'm actually 8+1 today and I FINALLY have my first doctors appointment on Friday. I can't wait!! It feels like it's been FOEVER since my BFP. I've seen all of these scans and I'm jealous! :haha: I'm hoping my doctor puts in for an u/s when I see her on Friday. My experience with my son was a bit different (had bleeding and an early scan ~7ish weeks) so I don't know how this doctors appointment will go. I hope the time until your appointment goes faster than mine has!


----------



## hakunamatata

My first scan isn't til July 2nd. :brat: Feels like forever!!


----------



## lauraclili

To be fair, my first scan isnt until the 2nd July either Hakuna! I just had my booking appointment today. Lots of chat and loads of questions! :) 
x


----------



## hakunamatata

I know but loads of other people have had their scans, wish I could have mine sooner.


----------



## Lucy529

Morning ladies 

I did read back but forgot most of what I read :/ hi to new ladies 
There's a few that are spotting hope it goes away soon FX and it stays away 

Afm dealing with nausea man I had gotten used to not having it now its hit me not hard but enough and bbs are sore too I know there's a couple who haven't gotten scans sorry hope time flies for you girls am only getting them bc of my previous ectopic the spotting last week and a reassurance this week then no more for a few weeks :( well at least that's what I was told but we'll see what they say Thursday 

Hope y'all have a great day :)


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Hakuna, mine isn't until the 4th. So don't feel too bad. lol. It'll come and be great, and very worth the wait!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hi how is everyone? Haven't been on in a while, been so busy lately. I had my appointment through for my scan, it's 10th July and I'm away for that week, which the midwife did put in the form! Do them people not read lol. I'm hoping I get it the week before ad OH is off then.


----------



## shellideaks

I imagine my first scan will be mid-end of July. I'll be 12 weeks on the 15th July. I go on holiday on the 22nd July so hopefully it will be before that.


----------



## hakunamatata

Updated the front page with graphics contributed by Pnutsprincess. Thanks! :flower:


----------



## vtjess423

Atleast most of you guys have dates for your scans. At this point, I'm still hanging in limbo to see if/when I get a scan. I'd think she'd have to schedule me for one in the near future just to make sure this is a viable pregnancy and to date me, but what do l know. :shrug: My fingers are crossed for when I see her on Friday she gives me a slip to schedule my scan! :)


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm sure you'll get a date soon Jess :hugs:


----------



## Worriedk

Thank u to everyone for your thoughts! Spotting all of a sudden has stopped so hoping it will not return! Will still keep my appointment for Monday. At least the scan will be clear by then all being well. 
Loving the graphics on the front page! Must get onto a pc to be able to update signature etc and ticker. 
Dunno how to do it on iPod!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Ladies,
some of us had scans already due to miscarriages and ectopic pregnancies. The only reason why I am getting scans is because I tried 2 IUIs that failed and the clinic that did them I still have remainder of my referral left to do scans but this upcoming Thursday I will hear the heartbeat and then they told me i have to wait until my intake with my regular OBGYN which is June 13 and I should be over 8 weeks. I got soiled by the fertility clinic and pregnancies after this one I will probably have to wait.


----------



## Tezzy

hakunamatata said:


> Tezzy said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls! Can I sneak in and join you?
> 
> I'm Terrie, age 25, married to Colin who I've been with for 10 yrs. we have DS who is 6 and DD who is almost 5 and we live in north Wales on the coast. We had a MMC June last year (found out at 10 weeks) and are hoping that now we'll have our rainbow baby in January '14. I've been around on this forum since the beginning (I was one of the first members ever... Number 7 I think!) and i have a lot of *real life* friends from here now, Wobbles is one of my closest and I see her all the time... Shes fab :)
> 
> My cycles are a little erratic so I'm unsure of exactly how far gone I am but it is somewhere between 5+2 and 6+3 lol. I have an early midwife appt on June 4th (a week tomorrow) just to check everything is ok, crossing my fingers I get a scan otherwise I'll be paying for a private one.
> 
> Hope to speak to you all soon x
> 
> Give me a ballpark date so I can add you to the list. It can always be changed after you see the doctor. Just let me know.Click to expand...

Hi, it'll be around 16th January :)


----------



## Try Rocking

Tezzy said:


> Hi, it'll be around 16th January :)

That was my due date with my daughter :cloud9:


----------



## Tezzy

Whatever my due date ill go at least two weeks over... My son was due Nov 25th 06 and was born Dec 19th 06 and my daughter was due May 27th 08 and was born June 10th 08 so I'm expecting to be in it for the long haul!!!!


----------



## xheylove

SBinRI said:


> Im so jealous of these scans!! My first appointment isn't until I'm 9 weeks. Prob will have a scan a week or so after that. Just told my parents and in-laws yesterday. They are of course SO excited. My daughters cant wait to know what we're having. My husband thinks he is funny and keeps saying we are going to have momo twin boys....

My boyfriend is convinced we're having twins! And a girl at work thought the same thing, too .. it worries me because twins do run on either side of my family!


----------



## Heather11

Is anybody feeling morning sickness yet?! I know I am really early on but I am feeling HORRIBLE today!! Oh boy I hope it doesn't start this early!


----------



## WhitheartsQ

I had a bit of ms right at first, but for the most part it is gone now.


----------



## hakunamatata

Same here Whit, had some nausea early on but feeling pretty good lately, FX that it continues.


----------



## vtjess423

Pnutsprincess said:


> Ladies,
> some of us had scans already due to miscarriages and ectopic pregnancies. The only reason why I am getting scans is because I tried 2 IUIs that failed and the clinic that did them I still have remainder of my referral left to do scans but this upcoming Thursday I will hear the heartbeat and then they told me i have to wait until my intake with my regular OBGYN which is June 13 and I should be over 8 weeks. I got soiled by the fertility clinic and pregnancies after this one I will probably have to wait.

I think most of us realize most early scans have reasons behind them. Believe me, I understand that completely. I had a mc at 10 weeks just before I got pregnant with my son & I had some bleeding with him as well. So I was so very worried all through out my pregnancy with my son. I didn't even tell most people til I was 20 weeks with him because of how terrified I was something would go wrong. So needless to say, I'm just as worried about this pregnancy as well & I've had no confirmation that things are ok so far. No blood work or u/s. So I really can't wait til my appt in Friday just to get a doctors take on things & hopefully get a scan. :thumbup: I don't think anyone is begrudging those who have had scans, we just want to join in & see our ill beans too!! :)


----------



## mo0nangel

Heather I was feeling great at first, other than sore boobs and being very tired, But ever since the end of week 6 and the beginning of week 7, I've been having all day sickness and last night threw up for the first time. I felt so sick today i thought i wasn't going to make it at work, but I drank one of those vitamin waters with ginger extract and it revived me!! So we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

vtjess423 said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Ladies,
> some of us had scans already due to miscarriages and ectopic pregnancies. The only reason why I am getting scans is because I tried 2 IUIs that failed and the clinic that did them I still have remainder of my referral left to do scans but this upcoming Thursday I will hear the heartbeat and then they told me i have to wait until my intake with my regular OBGYN which is June 13 and I should be over 8 weeks. I got soiled by the fertility clinic and pregnancies after this one I will probably have to wait.
> 
> I think most of us realize most early scans have reasons behind them. Believe me, I understand that completely. I had a mc at 10 weeks just before I got pregnant with my son & I had some bleeding with him as well. So I was so very worried all through out my pregnancy with my son. I didn't even tell most people til I was 20 weeks with him because of how terrified I was something would go wrong. So needless to say, I'm just as worried about this pregnancy as well & I've had no confirmation that things are ok so far. No blood work or u/s. So I really can't wait til my appt in Friday just to get a doctors take on things & hopefully get a scan. :thumbup: I don't think anyone is begrudging those who have had scans, we just want to join in & see our ill beans too!! :)Click to expand...


I know hun. Friday is coming up:) I hope you get great results


----------



## ttcfurrever

Worried and Sorsha I hope that the spotting stays away and that your beans are well.

Heather, I feel like total crap. The queasiness along with the fatigue are really doing me in. Mine really kicked in yesterday. I hope you feel better soon. I think that I'm going to look into some sea-sickness bands on amazon.


----------



## Sorsha

So, the spotting appears to have stopped again... I'm hoping the fact that it isn't consistent is a good sign! And obviously my hormones are still climbing along, because today and yesterday I've felt queasier than ever. First days I've thought I might actually puke. But I will take that if it means a sticky bean! :)


----------



## SBinRI

Xhey- we are just a day a part! Twins run in my family too so it's not out of the question. I dont feel it now though. Vast majority of my symptoms are gone. Justv round ligament pains now.


----------



## lindsayms05

Hi gals, sorry if you already said this or if someone else asks because I think I missed some pages. To those that are having spotting, have you had your progesterone levels checked? I haven't had any trouble with it but I know a lot of ladies that go on progesterone supplements until after the first tri is over and the placenta takes over production of progesterone. One of the symptoms of low progesterone is spotting. Just a thought!

AFM, I'm still doing well. No real symptoms, which scares me, but I have my second scan tomorrow and we should see the heartbeat so that should make me feel better. Although I've been reading too much and have myself psyched out about the heart rate. Now I'm not only scared we won't see a heartbeAt, I'm scared that the heart rate will be too slow! I read a study that linked early infant heart rate to a major increase or decrease in likelyhood of miscarriage depending on how fast or slow the head rate is. How can I stop myself from reading all this and worrying so dang much? Now that I'm on break for summer, I have all the time in the world to sit around and research and worry! Ahhhhhhhh!


----------



## Lucy529

Lindsay- all I had been doing is researching too but I started looking into doing like a craft or start a hobby it helps me keep my mind occupied and passes the time too. Just a though

Ok ladies what does this round ligament pain feel like? I had some pain most of last night and I thought it was cramping but am not sure anyone care to explain? Thanks


----------



## hakunamatata

Sort of feels like a sharp jabbing pain in the lower abdomen. It doesn't last very long. It's pretty normal. :thumbup: I had it from time to time during my last pregnancy, and I have had it a few times this time around as well.

here's a good article

I sort of stay away from Googling too much. There are always statistics about this that and the other that can cause a lot of needless worrying. Even my Mayo Clinic book had m/c factors and stats and I just closed it because I just didn't need the negativity.


----------



## hakunamatata

As for crafts/hobbies, I knit. I am working on a blanket for the jelly bean. I will post a pic soon.


----------



## Lucy529

Hakuna you are so right google can be evil I have done pretty good at staying away from googling what I feel instead am focusing on the positive 
So I might of been feeling rlp last night huh never ad it before so no clue I guess that means things are growing in there :)


----------



## Lucy529

I wish I knew how to knit :/ lol I need to learn something good I have a box of fashion jewelry my hubs got me awhile back might need to do those and since am going to be getting some days off at work I will def have the time ooh today is my 3rd year anniversary yay!!! Lol


----------



## SBinRI

RLP is a sudden- short lived ache/cramp. Usually happens if you move to quickly, cough or sneeze. Its just the uterus growing. Gets worse each pregnancy as after delivery the uterus forms adhesions while it shrinks. Like little scars. So when it grows again those adhesions need to break.


----------



## Lucy529

SB ouch !!! This is my first so hoping its not too painful FX lol


----------



## hakunamatata

Lucy529 said:


> I wish I knew how to knit :/ lol I need to learn something good I have a box of fashion jewelry my hubs got me awhile back might need to do those and since am going to be getting some days off at work I will def have the time ooh today is my 3rd year anniversary yay!!! Lol

It's fun to do crafty things :thumbup: Happy Anniversary!


----------



## SBinRI

Im a blanket maker too! I quilt vs knit though. My dds love their quilts. My ds is partial to the knits from his grandma and great grandma. Cant wait to know what this bean is (girl!!!!) So I can start sewing! !

I just now chanfed my ds' s crib to a toddler bed. :( makes me sad. But he needs to start transitioning. Ill need that crib in a few months! Though im not due til the end of Jan.. 2/3 of my kids were premie. Ds was my last- started labor at 31 weeks. Had it stopped numerous times.. got steroid shots etc. He was bi rn at 35wks


----------



## SBinRI

Its not too bad Lucy. Just more noticable. And they last just a few seconds.


----------



## hakunamatata

SBinRI said:


> Im a blanket maker too! I quilt vs knit though. My dds love their quilts. My ds is partial to the knits from his grandma and great grandma. Cant wait to know what this bean is (girl!!!!) So I can start sewing! !
> 
> I just now chanfed my ds' s crib to a toddler bed. :( makes me sad. But he needs to start transitioning. Ill need that crib in a few months! Though im not due til the end of Jan.. 2/3 of my kids were premie. Ds was my last- started labor at 31 weeks. Had it stopped numerous times.. got steroid shots etc. He was bi rn at 35wks

Aw DS sleeping in his big boy bed!

Hope this jelly bean goes full term for you.

I recently got a sewing machine. I should learn how to quilt. The yarn I'm using is blue and purple, so it'll be nice for a boy or girl.


----------



## SBinRI

I hate my sewing machine... always end up just sewing by hand. Ive been dreaming of a very pink and flowery quilt... must be a girl!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh wow, does it take a very long time?? That quilt would be lovely for a girl.


----------



## Lola_0106

Hi ladies, 

I've had a stressful couple of days, i've been having a lot of sharp pain in my lower left hand side. I went to see the doctor yesterday just incase of ectopic, even though there has been no bleeding. She said that the gyno ward wouldn't scan me as i'm only 5 weeks. So i have had some blood taken today to check HCG, should get the result tomorrow, then i have another appointment for more blood on Friday, just to make sure things are advancing well. 

On more positive news, i have my booking in appointment on 23rd June - which is ages away! But then I will have my scan 3 weeks later, i'm so excited! I feel like i've reached a milestone today with 5 weeks :)

Has anyone else been really struggling with words recently? I can't get my sentences out and keep forgetting what i'm saying half way through a sentence! I forgot how to spell my sir name on the phone the other day!! Felt so stupid ha! surely it's too early for baby brain!


----------



## SBinRI

Lola- is the pain quickly passing? 


Hakuna- for a crib sized quilt it takes me maybe 3 weeks. Its a great project- especially in the cooler months. I should find out in Aug/Sept what this baby is. So ill have fun sewing then.


----------



## Try Rocking

I wish I knew how to quilt.. and how to use a sewing machine lol 

And it's never too early for baby brain! I've been hit numerous times already lol My sentences come out jumbled more often these days. 


The seaband has been helping me, I was able to get it at my grocery store, it cost about $15 for the two bands. I had to throw one on in the middle of the night because of some nausea but it definitely helped.

I think my biggest issue right now is hunger, I am just about always hungry. I ate a good lunch yesterday and an hour later I was starving again :(


----------



## Lucy529

Try rocking good to know am not the only one that starving all the time lol but mine is usually in the afternoon


----------



## Lola_0106

SBinRI said:


> Lola- is the pain quickly passing?

I have it on my right hand side which is quick passing, which I think is RLP, but on my left hand side it is almost constant and can vary from cramp (which i'm not too worried about) to a stabbing pain that can last hours. I have a few back and jont problems, which can cause nerve pain, so originally thought it might have something to do with that but it seems to be quite a deep pain


----------



## SBinRI

Hmmm..... wish i had an answer for you. Over the course of my pregnancies I've experienced soo much!! Even the longer pains CAN be rlp.. but I'd get it checked to be safe.


----------



## goldstns

Question: So fathers day (in America) is coming up on June 16th. I will only be just over 9 weeks. However I was thinking about getting a cute onesie for the baby that said like "best dad ever"... or something like that, for my DH for fathers day. Do you think I shouldn't do it because it is too early?? I wont be insulted with whatever you all think.


----------



## SBinRI

Id wait for things like that personally. Id acknowledge fathers day but maybe too early. A card in that respect would be nice. Just get in lots of couple time while you can


----------



## salamander91

Oooh I'd love to learn to knit so I could make a blanket! I can sew but I don't have a machine and I'm not great at hand sewing. 

Did anyone use tests to check their progression? I've been doing it since my positive a week ago but the last few days the line hasn't got darker at all :/ Is it just the amount of ink in the tests do you think or is there a problem? They're cheap internet test strips so maybe they just aren't that good.


----------



## shellideaks

Yep I've been using tests to monitor my progression. I'll post a pic of them.

The bottom one was either 4+2 or 4+3 but they don't seem to be any darker now. I think the IC's do have a limit to how dark they can get.

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp139/shellideaks/IMG_20130524_102238_zpsdf3e3a06.jpg


----------



## salamander91

shellideaks said:


> Yep I've been using tests to monitor my progression. I'll post a pic of them.
> 
> The bottom one was either 4+2 or 4+3 but they don't seem to be any darker now. I think the IC's do have a limit to how dark they can get.
> 
> https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp139/shellideaks/IMG_20130524_102238_zpsdf3e3a06.jpg

I've been using those tests too. Yours have gotten quite a bit darker then mine. My darkest is similar to your 6th one I think. Maybe I'll try a different kind of test to see what they're like. 17dpo today and still as dark as 13dpo :nope:


----------



## SBinRI

No worries! Even amongst the same brands- not every test has the same amount of dye.. Also- each woman (and preg) has their own levels of hcg.

I only had frer (burned through embarassing amounts of wondfos the last two cycles...) but here's my progression over the course of four days....lol. I started at 7dpo and SWEAR I saw something. but the line faded after 30 mins. Can see it now (kinda)


----------



## Tezzy

Hey girls,

Sorry I've not been around much, I'm on holiday visiting family in Devon with the kids (since its half term!) I'm doing ok, no MS which is fab just tired and sore boobs lol.

Hope you are all ok!


----------



## salamander91

SBinRI said:


> View attachment 622069
> No worries! Even amongst the same brands- not every test has the same amount of dye.. Also- each woman (and preg) has their own levels of hcg.
> 
> I only had frer (burned through embarassing amounts of wondfos the last two cycles...) but here's my progression over the course of four days....lol. I started at 7dpo and SWEAR I saw something. but the line faded after 30 mins. Can see it now (kinda)

That's true. I took one the other day that had no dye whatsoever :growlmad: 

I've been through 30 strips this month and last.. whoops :haha: I was really similar could swear I could see something at 8+9dpo but it was only clear enough after the time limit. Got a definite bfp at 10dpo 

Thanks to you and Shelli for the reassurance :flower: Might nip out tomorrow and buy a clearblue digi with indicator to see what that says #testaddict :blush:


----------



## shellideaks

You're welcome, I'm sure everything is great. I'm happy as long as my tests aren't getting lighter! If I could get away with buying a Clear Blue or even another FRER, I totally would but I know OH would kill me lol.


----------



## salamander91

shellideaks said:


> You're welcome, I'm sure everything is great. I'm happy as long as my tests aren't getting lighter! If I could get away with buying a Clear Blue or even another FRER, I totally would but I know OH would kill me lol.

Yeh I'm a little more relaxed because they're at least staying the same colour :thumbup:

Mine would too but he spent £15 on a game today so he can't judge :haha:


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Lola_0106 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've had a stressful couple of days, i've been having a lot of sharp pain in my lower left hand side. I went to see the doctor yesterday just incase of ectopic, even though there has been no bleeding. She said that the gyno ward wouldn't scan me as i'm only 5 weeks. So i have had some blood taken today to check HCG, should get the result tomorrow, then i have another appointment for more blood on Friday, just to make sure things are advancing well.
> 
> On more positive news, i have my booking in appointment on 23rd June - which is ages away! But then I will have my scan 3 weeks later, i'm so excited! I feel like i've reached a milestone today with 5 weeks :)
> 
> Has anyone else been really struggling with words recently? I can't get my sentences out and keep forgetting what i'm saying half way through a sentence! I forgot how to spell my sir name on the phone the other day!! Felt so stupid ha! surely it's too early for baby brain!

Yay for your appointment! Sorry you are having pains. I hope everything is alright!
I struggle with words and sentences like no other. Definitely have baby brain going on!


----------



## Sorsha

I did a FRER every two days from 11 dpo to 17 dpo and stopped then because the test line had gotten darker than the control. :) I kept doing IC sticks now and then for a little while after--they took a lot longer to get dark. I don't think I'll just them again--I can get dollar store tests that are only a little more expensive and seem to work better.

Haven't had my progesterone checked; my GP did an HCG beta but that's it. I hadn't been spotting then. I'll ask about it when I see my midwife next week--she mentioned taking blood to make sure my HCG is rising normally anyway, so I don't suppose it'd be any trouble for them to check progesterone too.


----------



## WhitheartsQ

goldstns said:


> Question: So fathers day (in America) is coming up on June 16th. I will only be just over 9 weeks. However I was thinking about getting a cute onesie for the baby that said like "best dad ever"... or something like that, for my DH for fathers day. Do you think I shouldn't do it because it is too early?? I wont be insulted with whatever you all think.

I have decided to do this. I was unsure at first but my dh pointed out that if something does happen, the onesie can always be saved for memories or used by another lo. I say go for it!


----------



## new_to_ttc

wow, I got to stop spending my evenings curlled up with the toilet... I miss so much :rofl: 

I got my BFP @ 8dpo and it was clear without inverting the light :shock: and I only tested at 8dpo because I had spend 3 days being sick and I just knew!!! My lines got very dark, very quick, there was very little progression after 12dpo - and yet with George I didnt get a line until about 12dpo and progression developed up to about 22dpo! So it just shows each pregnancy brings a varied amount of hCG, and tests only go so far! :thumbup: 

Ive been extremely sick, tired and overall 'unwell' this last few weeks, and I think its because the hCG levels are so high (only one jelly bean in there its been checked! lol) so hoping once the levels steady out and stop doubling into the rocket high figures I will start to feel better!! Still got the intense pain too, so hoping that peaks soon and starts to tail off, and I think Im getting RLP too :argh: as it hurts a lot, then suddenly a sharp pain in the same sort of area and that makes it hurt even more :grr: - but its all for the greater good!!!! lol 

Im not really handy with crafts etc, I can throw costumes together for school plays etc but thats about my limit :haha: Cant wait to see some of these quilts etc!!! 

I hope everyones spotting is easing off :hugs: and aches and pains!! Hope all the appts are going well!! Im seeing MW this Friday 9am, I think she will have my scan date/time :happydance: She has aquired my notes from last time to help on the history taking as its a bit complex, phew! Glad I dont have to try and remember all the dates and what happened with each pregnancy etc lol 

Hope everyone is keeping well, sorry if I missed anything important, my ditsy baby brain couldnt take in all 5 or 6 pages I had to catch up with pmsl :blush:


----------



## vtjess423

Well I have no idea when I ovulated so I can't say how many days past I took my tests. I took a generic test that said "pregnant" or "not pregnant" about a day or so after AF was due and was completely surprised that it said pregnant. I actually didn't believe it as I didn't feel pregnant and I had read some negative reviews that said it gave numerous false positives. So I waited until I was a week late (as it's not completely unusual for af to come a week late, though rare) and took a FRER which again gave an obvious pregnant response. My line wasn't extremely dark but there was no question it was positive. Then two days later I took the other than came in the box and it was about the same just slightly darker, though still not as dark as the control. After that I was pretty much done with taking tests. I was too afraid to take any more, afraid that the line would get lighter. 

But then this past Friday, with having so little symptoms I got tired of waiting for my first doctors appointment (which is this Friday mind you :)) and just had to check to ensure a test still said I was pregnant. I haven't had any bleeding or anything but I have had some pretty uncomfortable cramping over the past few weeks which worried me though I figure they are pretty normal. But anyway, I bought a cheap test at Walmart and lo and behold it had a line just about as dark as the control. :) But since it's a completely different test than the FRER so I can't really compare the two. But it made me feel a little better to see I was still pregant. :thumbup:

Hopefully on Friday when i see the doctor I'll get a better confirmation and will get a slip for a scan!! My fingers are crossed!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Oh. My. Goodness. ...I've spent all evening catching up with the posts since I last checked in, this thread moves so quickly.
Great to see how everyone is coming along, can sympathise with the tiredness, clumsiness, sore boobs and feeling emotional but so far no morning sickness. Mine seems to be better with each pregnancy, i suffered terribly with my first and regularly vomited in public! :blush:
rlp has been quite bad, but I expected it as it was last time too so not too worried. If I forget and stand up too quickly I get such a sharp stabbing pain on my right side that it stops me in my tracks and i have to catch a breath until it's gone, occasionally get it if I sneeze too!

Hope anyone having spotting has their minds put at rest soon, can't be good to have that worry :hugs:


----------



## mo0nangel

hakunamatata said:


> As for crafts/hobbies, I knit. I am working on a blanket for the jelly bean. I will post a pic soon.

Hakuna! I'm a knitter too!! I've been dying to work on baby knits but I've been to tired :( 
I was working on a little baby sweater a while back but i need to get size 3 dpns dpnsto finish...and haven't had the time to stop at ac moore for them...


----------



## salamander91

How early can rlp start? Just stood up quickly and felt a sharp pain so was wondering if it was that.


----------



## goldstns

My boobs have been on fire. Tonight they still hurt but not as bad as before. Do you think everything is ok?? No abdominal pain and no blood..


----------



## goldstns

salamander91 said:


> How early can rlp start? Just stood up quickly and felt a sharp pain so was wondering if it was that.

I can't answer your question....but sometimes I get quick sharp pains and if I adjust how IM sitting or slow down it goes away. My doc told me if the sharp pain continues after adjusting then there might be a problem.


----------



## bozzy

Just googled rlp as wasn't sure what it was! I'm suffering with that, definitely worse in the evenings too when I'm badly bloated.

Other than that, not feeling too bad, the sickness subsided last week thankfully! Just the tiredness that's a killer, really thought I was going to fall asleep at my desk the other day! And to make matters worse I'm not sleeping well through the night, possibly due to the crazy, crazy dreams!

Ps I'm 8+2, still need to sort my ticker!


----------



## SBinRI

Salamander- pretty quickly. And even more so in subsequent pregnancies!


----------



## salamander91

Thanks everyone, first pregnancy for me so I thought it wouldn't start until later. It was just a quick sharp pain that lasted for a second or two, hasn't happened since so it seems ok :)

My test line seemed slightly darker this morning but it's still wet so I can't really compare. Got a couple of clearblue digis coming in the post, can't wait to see how many weeks they put me at. Does anyone know how accurate the weeks indicator is?


----------



## SBinRI

I wish! We dont have the test with indicators in the US!!


----------



## shellideaks

Well you can only get 1-2 weeks, 2-3 weeks or 3+ weeks on them. They can be a bit hit and miss, I've seen some ladies on here get a 3+ and then get a 2-3 afterwards which has made them panic even though everything was fine. So take them with a pinch of salt.

Although I did 3 my last pregnancy and they worked fine. Got 1-2 at around 3.5 weeks, got a 2-3 just after 4 weeks and got a 3+ at 5 weeks :)


----------



## salamander91

Ah I'll remember that thanks Shelli :) I think as long as I don't get 1-2 weeks I won't panic lol

I wonder why they don't do them in the US. I imagine they'd be really popular.


----------



## hakunamatata

mo0nangel said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> As for crafts/hobbies, I knit. I am working on a blanket for the jelly bean. I will post a pic soon.
> 
> Hakuna! I'm a knitter too!! I've been dying to work on baby knits but I've been to tired :(
> I was working on a little baby sweater a while back but i need to get size 3 dpns dpnsto finish...and haven't had the time to stop at ac moore for them...Click to expand...

That's so cool! I've never knitted anything more complicated than a blanket, scarf, or towel (anything square or rectangular :haha:) It'd be neat to learn how to knit more advanced items. I'm sure you'll have some more energy soon! :thumbup: Especially once nesting hits a bit later on, you're going to want to clean and make stuff and get settled in for baby.


----------



## Tezzy

Hey girls hope you are all ok! Woke up this morning with boobs like frikkin rocks, so big and sore! Need to start wearing a nighttime support bra I think!!!


----------



## Lucy529

morning ladies, woke up this morning with a bit of nausea and at the same time am really hungry hope it passes so that i can eat am going to try that peanut butter and see if that really works but the thought of it ugh


----------



## hakunamatata

My boobs are feeling huge too. They were a lot more sore during the last pregnancy, so I'm grateful that they don't hurt at the moment!

If you can't get solid food down, Carnation instant breakfasts are great. I have both chocolate and vanilla here.


----------



## lindsayms05

Anyone else just having off the wall dreams? I had three just this morning that were so random!

So I decided I would give knitting a try and made this horribly shaped dishcloth, lol! I'm not sure if I was holding things wrong or what but my thumb right around the nail hurt really bad afterward? I don't think I'm meAnt to be a knitter...haha

I'm a few hours away from my scan! I'm ready to just get it over with because I'm s nervous for this one. My scan at 5w4d showed a gets sac and yolk sac, which is what my doctor expected to see. Today, we should see the baby and it's heartbeat. My lack of symptoms has me a nervous wreck that were not going to see a baby! I'm watching a movie to distract myself but I'm a complete ball of nerves.


----------



## Lucy529

Lindsay FX for you I did see the heartbeat last week but doing a reassurance scan today more for me than anything nervous too thinking maybe something went wrong hoping time flies by for us both

Yes on crazy dreams I had one last week where a bear talked to me


----------



## hakunamatata

Good luck with your scan!

I've been having lots of detailed, vivid, strange dreams.


----------



## Piperette

Yes, I have vivid, weird dreams pretty much every night. :wacko:


----------



## Piperette

lindsayms05, we seem to share the same due date, yet your ticker says you're 3 days ahead of me. :shrug:


----------



## Worriedk

Hi everyone. So my spotting seems to have stopped which is a relief so feeling slightly more positive!! 
The only crafty thing I do is cross stitch. Ive made a big Winnie the Pooh height chart. Otherwise not very crafty!
No real symptoms for me tho the other night I couldn't sleep because boobs were so sore. Never had that with last pregnancy.
I know is bit early to ask but are u all going to find out gender of your babies? I'm staying team yellow but hospital I'm going to don't tell u anyway!


----------



## xjesx

I think I have a new one everyday.

One that doesnt seem to go away is utter exhaustion, and then of course the vivid dreams keep me restless throughout the night!

One month to go until the blessed second trimester


----------



## hakunamatata

Worriedk said:


> Hi everyone. So my spotting seems to have stopped which is a relief so feeling slightly more positive!!
> The only crafty thing I do is cross stitch. Ive made a big Winnie the Pooh height chart. Otherwise not very crafty!
> No real symptoms for me tho the other night I couldn't sleep because boobs were so sore. Never had that with last pregnancy.
> I know is bit early to ask but are u all going to find out gender of your babies? I'm staying team yellow but hospital I'm going to don't tell u anyway!

I used to cross stitch! Haven't done it in a long time.



xjesx said:


> I think I have a new one everyday.
> 
> One that doesnt seem to go away is utter exhaustion, and then of course the vivid dreams keep me restless throughout the night!
> 
> One month to go until the blessed second trimester

Welcome! :flower: What's your due date?


----------



## mo0nangel

hakunamatata said:


> mo0nangel said:
> 
> 
> That's so cool! I've never knitted anything more complicated than a blanket, scarf, or towel (anything square or rectangular :haha:) It'd be neat to learn how to knit more advanced items. I'm sure you'll have some more energy soon! :thumbup: Especially once nesting hits a bit later on, you're going to want to clean and make stuff and get settled in for baby.
> 
> when does nesting hit??? I really need a break from the exhaustion and nausea! :( It all feels like a fog right now...I missed someone's birthday and I don't even remember what we did that day that we missed it!
> 
> As for knitting complicated things, If you know how to knit/purl/increase/decrease you can knit anything! :D
> 
> Lindsay--> My first knitted object was a very deformed dishcloth so I say you are off to a great start! :) I learned watching videos on knittinghelp.com
> 
> Lucy--> I know exactly how you feel, I'm starving then I get nauseous, then I eat and feel even more nauseous then I'm starving again! I hope the nausea goes away soon.Click to expand...


----------



## hakunamatata

I can knit and purl but no idea how to increase/decrease, maybe I should watch a video.

Nesting hits everyone at different times. Last time I think it was 3rd trimester. I'm rereading my old pregnancy journal so I'll let you know because I don't completely remember.


----------



## Tezzy

Nesting for me has always hit the end of second tri


----------



## shellideaks

Worriedk said:


> Hi everyone. So my spotting seems to have stopped which is a relief so feeling slightly more positive!!
> The only crafty thing I do is cross stitch. Ive made a big Winnie the Pooh height chart. Otherwise not very crafty!
> No real symptoms for me tho the other night I couldn't sleep because boobs were so sore. Never had that with last pregnancy.
> I know is bit early to ask but are u all going to find out gender of your babies? I'm staying team yellow but hospital I'm going to don't tell u anyway!

I'm planning to find out, I'm too impatient not to lol.

With DD, I didn't nest until the week before she was born and then I went mental :haha:


----------



## vtjess423

Still very light on the symptoms here. My boobs are very slightly sore and usually only late in the day if I lean on them or bump into something. Which I just try not to do! :thumbup: Other than that, I'm pretty much starving ALL the time which is obnoxious. Luckily I don't have the nausea problem but if I keep this up I'm going to gain a TON of weight with this one. I barely gained anything with my son and was about 20 lbs down from where I began by 6 weeks after giving birth with him. Unfortunately 2 years later, that 20 lbs is back...so I'm kinda hoping the same thing happens this time! But at this point I'm not counting on it! :dohh: 

I'm not one to ever remember my dreams and it hasn't been any different so far with this pregnancy. And usually if I do remember them, it's for like 2 minutes after I wake. :) I took a psychology class in high school and we were asked to keep a dream journal. I found that really helped me to remember my dreams. Maybe I should do that again! 

I'm just looking forward (albeit nervously) to my doctors appointment tomorrow. I don't know what exactly she'll do but I'm hoping for a slip to get a scan! Wish me luck! :)

And I'm definitely planning on finding out what I'm having. I found out with my son and I want to do the same this time. I'd especially like to know if its a girl because then I can go out and get girly things! LOL Plus I'm way to impatient NOT to know. ;)

Worried, that seems odd the hospital wouldn't even tell you. Its just wrong. You should have the right to know anything about your pregnancy you want!


----------



## WhitheartsQ

I do not know how to knit, and I'm not very good at many crafty things, however I own a craft like store, so I can always have others do it for me. Lol.

I haven't had many symptoms. More hungry than usual, slight nausea off and on, and a little tender bbs.

I plan on finding out the gender, I'm impressed by those who don't though. 

Worried, glad the spotting stopped.
Welcome to any new girls :)


----------



## Tezzy

We have one of each so no need to find out the sex this time!


----------



## shellideaks

Tezzy said:


> We have one of each so no need to find out the sex this time!

I have one of each as well but I still couldn't wait. I think the suspense would kill me lol.


----------



## Worriedk

Yeah, the hospital has a strict policy that they don't tell you the sex as someone sued as they were told wrong sex.there are signs up everywhere saying please do not ask! saying that when I was pregnant with dd I had to have an emergency scan with a consultant and she asked if I knew but I said I didn't want to know but think she may have told us!
Also... routine scans here is 12 and 20 weeks if low risk.Then that's it. Are all your hospitals the same?


----------



## starrilicious

Hi Guys, sorry I've been MIA. Been out of the emergency room.

Just had an emergency scan today, there is definatelya little beansprout in there! It was measuring right on track, 5w4d, sack 11mm long, too early for a heart beat still.

So we are relieved and happy! roll on wednesday for the 6 week scan!

Will try and catch up, hope you guys are all ok.


----------



## Piperette

starrilicious, great news. :thumbup:


----------



## vtjess423

Worriedk said:


> Yeah, the hospital has a strict policy that they don't tell you the sex as someone sued as they were told wrong sex.there are signs up everywhere saying please do not ask! saying that when I was pregnant with dd I had to have an emergency scan with a consultant and she asked if I knew but I said I didn't want to know but think she may have told us!
> Also... routine scans here is 12 and 20 weeks if low risk.Then that's it. Are all your hospitals the same?


I guess I can understand that they are worried about getting sued. People do seem to sue for practically no reason at all nowadays!! But you'd think they could have you sign a waiver or something if you wanted to know! People have to realize that mistakes are made and something like gender can't be 100% known until birth. :)

I think in the US its all really different depending on your doctor. I've heard of some where if you are low risk, you only get one scan aroun 20 weeks (though I think that's rare). With my son, I had some bleeding at 7 weeks so I had an early scan and then had one 20 and 35ish weeks. My doctor told me she liked to do one at 35/36 weeks just to check on the baby's growth. So I think its really dependent on your doctor and your history. I haven't had any scans yet this time around and so I'm not sure what the procedure will be. I have my first doctors appointment tomorrow so I'm hoping she'll let me know the scan schedule then! :)


----------



## Try Rocking

Great news Star!

I'm definitely finding out the gender. I am not patient enough to wait until the baby pops out but I can totally see the excitement in it. I just don't have near enough patience lol 

I have been having some interesting dreams, my one last night was very... VERY... good. :blush:


----------



## starrilicious

Try Rocking said:


> Great news Star!
> 
> I'm definitely finding out the gender. I am not patient enough to wait until the baby pops out but I can totally see the excitement in it. I just don't have near enough patience lol
> 
> I have been having some interesting dreams, my one last night was very... VERY... good. :blush:

I've been having some very_ "blue" _dreams lately. Docs told us we cant dtd for at least until 8 weeks so maybe my body is adjusting LMAO


----------



## hakunamatata

Starri glad you and the bean are okay :thumbup:


----------



## Try Rocking

Oh you poor thing, I haven't really been in the mood but we still romped yesterday. It was a very real dream and it was very very good lol


----------



## lauraclili

Stari, glad everything is looking good. 

I'm staying team :yellow: This time. I was last time and it was the best (although very frustrating!) 

xx


----------



## want2bemommy

I've got to know. It's my 1st and 2nd and family is dying to buy stuff.. I really don't want a bunch of yellow stuff lol


----------



## starrilicious

That's why I want to know. Neutral baby wear is not for me... I need colour!

If it's a girl it will get spoiled rotten!


----------



## hakunamatata

Try Rocking said:


> Oh you poor thing, I haven't really been in the mood but we still romped yesterday. It was a very real dream and it was very very good lol

I need a good romp :haha:


----------



## Try Rocking

lol just go jump him! 

And yah I'm not a big fan of gender neutral colors.. I mean here and there is ok but I want my kids wearing girly or boy stuff right off the bat!


----------



## starrilicious

lol!

Bit sad I didn't get a copy of my scan, didnt even think to ask...


----------



## Tezzy

With my DS and DD I was desperate to find out and luckily both times I got the sex that I REALLY wanted so no gender disappointment for us! This time I'm just glad to be pregnant, hoping that this is our sticky 'Rainbow' baby... I honestly don't mind what gender it is at all... I would love either!


----------



## starrilicious

I really would like a girl but i'm just so happy to be pregnant i wouldn't mind if it was an alien lol


----------



## new_to_ttc

I had a mad crazy dream the other night that some poured broken tiles on me while I was sleeping, I remember thinking they were really uncomfortable to sleep on so I should clean them up... when I woke up in the morning the dustpan/brush and a bag was next to the sofa as if I had actually got up in the night to clean them :haha:

We dtd yesterday... oops!!! I was sore before, and sorer after! Was worth it though we havent had it for a good few days with the pains! 

Routine scans are 12wk and 20wks here too!! 

I will most definitely not be staying team yellow!!! I have promised my 10yr old her can chaperone me to my 20wk scan, and speaking with my OH yesterday we agree that it might be for the best to have a private gender scan before the routine scan. This is because we are both anticipating some gender disappointment if we are carrying a boy - it will be perfectly ok to have a little boy, but I know I am likely to get upset at first! So if I find out and get my head round it before the 20wk scan, and pretend to find out for the first time with my handsome chaperone then it will be smiles all round! My OH agrees! So we thinking of a private scan at about 17 weeks to determine gender :thumbup:

Doctor diagnosed hyperemesis gravidarum today - excessive sickness apparently! Im very dehydrated, not very well and showing keytones in my urine. So he is talking about IV drips and hospital next week if things dont start to improve quickly. Check up scheduled for Tuesday morning xxxx


----------



## starrilicious

Christine, have you tried coconut water? in the first few days it was all i could keep in and is really good for dehydration. It's quite pleasant to drink too.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Ive never heard of it?? Oh gawd I fancy a Bounty now :argh:


----------



## starrilicious

lol! It's quite popular now so places like tesco do it. you have tesco's right?

I think it's called coca tropic...


----------



## starrilicious

oops no it's not, here: https://vitacoco.com/our-products/


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh never seen that! Hmmmm my local Tesco wont stock it i have enough problems getting bread & milk lol but I could go out to the next town, its about half hour but worth it maybe! I will ring and see if they stock it :thumbup:


----------



## starrilicious

Good idea.

think imma lie down in bed, i'm pooped!


----------



## Sorsha

Glad to hear people have gotten good news from scans etc.!

Yes to crazy vivid dreams... I normally have very vivid ones maybe a few times a month; now it's more like every other day! 

We're planning on finding out the gender. I'd like to know ahead of time so we can be settled on a name etc. I figure the birth process will be plenty involved already without gender discovery being part of it too! ;)

Still having some spotting on and off. It seems to stop for several hours at a time and then come back. But only brown since Tuesday, and still not very mich, no major cramps or anything. So I'm trying to stay positive! Seeing the midwife in exactly a week and then will arrange a scan for soon after.


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Starri glad things are going good for you and your baby!
I've always had pretty vivid dreams, but they've got a lit more intense lately.


----------



## A132429

This is such a good idea but Im due Feb 1st :( anyone know if theres a similar Feb thread x


----------



## new_to_ttc

When I was a May Blossom my EDD got moved to end of April and the May mummies let me stay in that May thread lol... we had April 29th - June 2nd or something because scans changed things a bit! You welcome to stay here though Im sure there will be Feb one somewhere xxxxx


----------



## lindsayms05

Thanks for all the encouraging words! I am officially going to stop googling things and just chill out. For those of you without any symptoms, it doesn't mean something is wrong! I was terrified, but just had a scan today and the baby is measuring spot on, had a nice strong heart rate of 150 bmp that we saw and heard (which was awesome!!), and the dr says everything looks like great. He told me to be thankful I'm not having symptoms and just enjoy being pregnant! Lol...I go back in 4 weeks, which will be June 27th. I will be close to 12 weeks then so if everything is still a-okay at that will, we will be telling friends and family. 

The nurse did tell me something I hadn't heard before, though. She said I should be getting 4 servings of dairy per day. I'm not a huge dairy fan, so that's going to be tough for me. How many of those servings can be ice cream?! Haha.

Piperette - I'm not sure about the EDD. I just used a calculator to determine that one, but my official one that I was given today is January 15th. :shrug:

Here are my scan pics. In the first one, the round thing to the right is the yolk sac and the blob to the left is the baby. Now the second pic...I have NO idea what were looking at but my best friend said it looked like a rabbit and I think it looks like a kitten on the prowl...hehehe
 



Attached Files:







53013.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 7









530132.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## lindsayms05

Lucy, how did you scan go hun?


----------



## ttcfurrever

Hi everyone!

We'll definitely be finding out the gender. I'd love to be able to know right now so that I can start buying stuff, LOL. As for the dreams mine are not only vivid but ridiculous. Like sitting in a bathtub of jello eating sushi with Yoda type of stuff. Just wacko!

I had my scan at my RE's office today! We have a bean with a lovely heartbeat of 120bpm!!

https://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb350/TriniChutney/IVF/IMG_1327_zps52e6cb06.jpg​
I told DH that it's hard to believe that something so small could cause so much nausea. Oh yeah, I barfed my birthday dinner last night about an hour after we got home :dohh:

I hope everyone is doing well. 

I'm still praying for you Sorsha!


----------



## want2bemommy

I totally agree with kitten on the prowl lol


----------



## Worriedk

Lovely scan pics everyone! Magical I'm sure!!
Can I ask you's a question about scan... We're they abdominal or internal? Just curious as I've one on Monday at 7+ weeks.
X


----------



## Piperette

Worried, at such an early stage they are usually internal. I had an internal one on Monday at 6+4. Try not to worry though, it is not bad at all. :winkwink:


----------



## Piperette

Lovely scan pics, everyone. :flower:


----------



## Worriedk

I've had a lot of internal scans when I had a miscarriage. I just have such a bad memory of one the dr was complete witch-scarred me for life lol. So just slightly nervous! Will be fine either way.
Had a big Chinese tonight. Have ate way to much!


----------



## Piperette

I am sorry to hear that, worried. But it will all be worth it. Maybe you could mention to the person doing it that you have made some negative experiences, just so they are aware and extra gentle.


----------



## lindsayms05

Yes, mine was transvaginal. I agree with the pp about letting your dr know beforehand that you're a little nervous about it. Good luck Hun!


----------



## Worriedk

Thank u girls. I will say.
Just heard that my friend has just had a baby boy this evening! Yay!


----------



## Lucy529

Scan went great baby measuring perfectly :happydance: with a very strong heartbeat 

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/IMG_20130530_152710_532_zps61399f6d.jpg


----------



## lindsayms05

Awwww yay!!! When I was meeting with the prenatal nurse, the lullaby music came across the intercom system meaning a baby was just born at the hospital!! It had never made me smile that big before. :)


----------



## lindsayms05

Awesome scan Lucy!! I'm a little jealous that yours looks like a baby and mine looks like a cat, lol


----------



## Lucy529

Lindsay it's a sign :) a great one at that


----------



## Lucy529

It doesn't look like a cat lol it's cute


----------



## hakunamatata

new_to_ttc said:


> I had a mad crazy dream the other night that some poured broken tiles on me while I was sleeping, I remember thinking they were really uncomfortable to sleep on so I should clean them up... when I woke up in the morning the dustpan/brush and a bag was next to the sofa as if I had actually got up in the night to clean them :haha:
> 
> We dtd yesterday... oops!!! I was sore before, and sorer after! Was worth it though we havent had it for a good few days with the pains!
> 
> Routine scans are 12wk and 20wks here too!!
> 
> I will most definitely not be staying team yellow!!! I have promised my 10yr old her can chaperone me to my 20wk scan, and speaking with my OH yesterday we agree that it might be for the best to have a private gender scan before the routine scan. This is because we are both anticipating some gender disappointment if we are carrying a boy - it will be perfectly ok to have a little boy, but I know I am likely to get upset at first! So if I find out and get my head round it before the 20wk scan, and pretend to find out for the first time with my handsome chaperone then it will be smiles all round! My OH agrees! So we thinking of a private scan at about 17 weeks to determine gender :thumbup:
> 
> Doctor diagnosed hyperemesis gravidarum today - excessive sickness apparently! Im very dehydrated, not very well and showing keytones in my urine. So he is talking about IV drips and hospital next week if things dont start to improve quickly. Check up scheduled for Tuesday morning xxxx

I hope you're feeling better soon!!



A132429 said:


> This is such a good idea but Im due Feb 1st :( anyone know if theres a similar Feb thread x

You're still welcome to join :) I'm sure that there will be plenty of jelly beans making December and February appearances. My birthday is Feb 1 and I was originally due in January, apparently I didn't want to come out :haha:



lindsayms05 said:


> Awesome scan Lucy!! I'm a little jealous that yours looks like a baby and mine looks like a cat, lol

:rofl:

Love all the scan pics ladies!!


----------



## salamander91

Anyone else gone off certain foods? I can't seem to stomach the idea of carbs atm. I made a jacket potato for dinner and I just couldn't eat it! Had trouble eating pizza and pasta this week too.

I definitely want to find out the gender. I'm way too impatient not too haha. It's my first baby so I don't really have a preference but I'd love a girl so I can buy lots of pink things lol

Congratulations on all the scans! :)


----------



## Lucy529

I too am finding out for sure from what I found out today I won't get a 12 week scan unless my dr really wants it but will get the maternity2 or something blood work and that will tell for sure what am having :) then were splurging on a 4d so will see it then too lol but I think girl although the girl there said he thought boy for me :shrug:


----------



## hakunamatata

Reading my old pregnancy journal, and I first mentioned nesting at 17 weeks! Earlier than I had remembered.


----------



## SBinRI

I feel like im already starting Hakuna!! Lol. But now im a moody bitch and so am hiding in my room. With fettucini alfredo.


----------



## hakunamatata

:rofl:

I've been a beast to be quite honest. Seems like my mood was terrible during the first trimester last time too! I wish I could go back in time and tell myself to relax. Should try to take that advice now :haha:


----------



## SBinRI

Sometimes its just better to be a beast. Then you can hide in your room and not share the peanut butter m&ms


----------



## mo0nangel

how can you girls DTD?? I felt sooo horrible the other night bc we wanted to but even kissing my DH makes me nauseated! so in the middle of this awkwardness I had to run to the bathroom to puke!! :'( (I was so embarrassed :( but he was such a sweetheart with me) my first and only time thank God!! but I'm pretty much nauseous all day!

hakuna-->definitely watch some videos, cause once you learn you can knit hats in the round, baby sweaters, socks, lace anything! :D


----------



## Heather11

Hello evening nausea......:nope: I thought it was too early for this!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Heather that just hit me too :( I though I was getting away with out much talked to soon


----------



## Heather11

Lucy529 said:


> Heather that just hit me too :( I though I was getting away with out much talked to soon

I am barely 5 weeks!!!! ARGH!! hahaha But I guess we should be happy as nausea is a good sign!


----------



## melann13

I'd love to join you ladies. Due January 12th after a loss in October. DH and I have been married 5.5 yrs. My chest hurts mostly at night. Wake up starving/nauseous. Nausea comes around anytime I start to get hungry and at night before bed. That's it so far! And fatigue of course, but maybe that's the 0 caffeine talking.


----------



## vtjess423

hakunamatata said:

> You're still welcome to join I'm sure that there will be plenty of jelly beans making December and February appearances. My birthday is Feb 1 and I was originally due in January, apparently I didn't want to come out

You share a birthday with my brother!! :) Apparently he was a late arrival as well and supposed to be born in January. I think my mom said he was actually almost a month late. Due at the beginning of Jan but this was 31 years ago; I don't think they let you go that late any more! 



melann13 said:

> I'd love to join you ladies. Due January 12th after a loss in October. DH and I have been married 5.5 yrs. My chest hurts mostly at night. Wake up starving/nauseous. Nausea comes around anytime I start to get hungry and at night before bed. That's it so far! And fatigue of course, but maybe that's the 0 caffeine talking.

Welcome and congrats!! :) I don't know how you go on NO cafeine!! LOL I'm not a coffee drinker but I have to have my daily soda.  I do try to limit my caffeine but I don't think I could go completely without! Oh and no chocolate? I'd go crazy!! :haha:

Oh and wonderful scans guys! I'm jealous and hoping I get scheduled for one at my appointment tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## melann13

vtjess423 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> You're still welcome to join I'm sure that there will be plenty of jelly beans making December and February appearances. My birthday is Feb 1 and I was originally due in January, apparently I didn't want to come out
> 
> You share a birthday with my brother!! :) Apparently he was a late arrival as well and supposed to be born in January. I think my mom said he was actually almost a month late. Due at the beginning of Jan but this was 31 years ago; I don't think they let you go that late any more!
> 
> 
> 
> melann13 said:
> 
> I'd love to join you ladies. Due January 12th after a loss in October. DH and I have been married 5.5 yrs. My chest hurts mostly at night. Wake up starving/nauseous. Nausea comes around anytime I start to get hungry and at night before bed. That's it so far! And fatigue of course, but maybe that's the 0 caffeine talking.Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome and congrats!! :) I don't know how you go on NO cafeine!! LOL I'm not a coffee drinker but I have to have my daily soda.  I do try to limit my caffeine but I don't think I could go completely without! Oh and no chocolate? I'd go crazy!! :haha:
> 
> Oh and wonderful scans guys! I'm jealous and hoping I get scheduled for one at my appointment tomorrow! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Well, I do 0 caffeine some days, like today. Other days I have a cup of tea, or half caff coffee. I know the limit is 200, I try to stay below 100 and I don't pay attention to chocolate, but I don't have it that often. I mean, I guess I did have a choc chip cookie today... :)


----------



## vtjess423

melann13 said:

> Well, I do 0 caffeine some days, like today. Other days I have a cup of tea, or half caff coffee. I know the limit is 200, I try to stay below 100 and I don't pay attention to chocolate, but I don't have it that often. I mean, I guess I did have a choc chip cookie today... [\QUOTE]
> 
> I gotcha. I'm a chocoholic so I usually have a small piece a day. :) And I usually try to keep my caffeinated beverage (soda) to one to two servings a day which is about 30mg/serving. So I'm probably close to about 100mg/day max well.


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats melann!! Welcome to the group :)


----------



## lian_83

Hi girls,

I got my beta results for 5w3d, it's 4017. GP was too cautious to make any comment. Scheduled me for a dating ultrasound next tuesday.

I NEED to have at least one cup of Irish breakfast in the morning. DH and I share the tea bag so hopefully that dilutes the caffeine enough. Before getting pregnant, I usually drink at least 5 cups of tea daily but I don't drink coffee. Well, I have to sacrifice cause I waited soooo long to get pregnant.


----------



## shellideaks

Lovely scans ladies, all your babies look super cute :D

I'm still waiting on my letter to find out when my first midwife appointment will be. Hopefully get it by the end of next week.

I have 1 cup of coffee with my breakfast, I can't function without it lol. But that's it and I've stopped drinking pop too. I usually drink Pepsi Max all the time but it's got double the amount of caffeine as normal Pepsi (which I don't like as much for some reason :shrug:) so I figured I'd just have juice from now.

Symptom wise, I've felt on and off sick, but not very often. It seems to pass quickly although I guess I'm still early and it has time to kick in properly. And just still really tired.


----------



## SBinRI

I have a couple of cups of coffee every morning. Im truly not concerned about the caffeine. There are so many things you "should avoid" whether you're pregnant or not that it makes my head spin. I eat well in general. Im not going to deny myself period.


----------



## Lola_0106

Scans look great! I have another 7 weeks until my first, but seeing all of these makes me wonder if I want to pay for a private one. As for the caffeine, i'm an addict! Coffee... diet coke... chocolate! Struggling to cap my intake really!

I spoke to the doctor yesterday who told me my levels were 'satisfactory'. They haven't given me any more than that but I had more blood taken today to find out if they have advanced, should know this evening. 

I definitely plan on finding out the gender, the pram we want is gender specific so will need to know before we buy that, the nursery wont be pink or blue though, i'm really not a fan of either colour! Does anyone have a feeling they know what they are having? I always thought we would have a boy first but ever since we found out we have been thinking it's a girl. When we are near baby clothes, I only feel the need to look at the girls clothes, and have't even thought about boys names!! I know it could be just me being strange but will be interesting to see how many of us are right!


----------



## ttcfurrever

Worriedk said:


> I've had a lot of internal scans when I had a miscarriage. I just have such a bad memory of one the dr was complete witch-scarred me for life lol. So just slightly nervous! Will be fine either way.
> Had a big Chinese tonight. Have ate way to much!

Worriedk- Ask the doctor if you can put the probe in yourself. When I had my ectopic the radiologist let me put it in. :hugs:



lindsayms05 said:


> Awesome scan Lucy!! I'm a little jealous that yours looks like a baby and mine looks like a cat, lol

LOL, yours both look great! Mine looks like a grain of rice :haha:



salamander91 said:


> Anyone else gone off certain foods? I can't seem to stomach the idea of carbs atm. I made a jacket potato for dinner and I just couldn't eat it! Had trouble eating pizza and pasta this week too.

salamander- I've gone off everything. The general nauseated feeling coupled with the vomiting.....nothing sounds good to eat at all. I hope that you feel better soon :hugs:


OMG ladies! MS is no joke :wacko:. All I want to do is stay in bed. I don't even want to eat because everything makes me feel sick. DH is picking up my nausea prescription this afternoon. I really hope that it works.


----------



## ttcfurrever

Oh, and does anyone else feel like they've done a billion crunches? My stomach is sore.


----------



## SBinRI

Lola- I was the same for each of my kids. I was drawn to girl names and clothes for my girls (before I kbew) and boys things for my son. I have pink fever so im just gonna go with it!!


----------



## salamander91

Lola- I keep saying he everytime I talk about it so maybe thats a sign? I kind of want a girl more than a boy so maybe my brain is warning me lol. OH has 6 brothers and 2 sisters so it's looking very likely that it'll be a boy anyway!

ttcfurrever- I'm not actually feeling morning sickness yet apart from the odd nausea which usually just means I have a trapped burp (sorry if tmi haha).. It just seems to be random food aversions for me.

Also getting a strong sense of smell but I seem to be misinterpreting what it is. I could swear I could smell mulled wine last night which I thought was odd for 11pm on a Thursday in May. Turns out I'd left an apple core and 2 nectarine stones on a plate nearby.. going loopy haha


----------



## new_to_ttc

I think my paranoyer of everything making me sick is giving me major food adversions :wacko: I kept some fresh pineapple down today though!!

Great scans ladies, I forgot to ask for a pic :dohh: 

Didnt see my MW today as planned, miscommunication somewhere and she is on annual leave for a week so will see her when she gets back! Hope it doesnt push my 12wk scan date back, it shouldnt so not too fussed. Im seeing the GP every few days as he wants to keep an eye on me so one less person prodding and poking is welcomed right now :haha:

I dont have any feeling this pregnancy on gender, last time I was convinced a girl and he was a boy :dohh: this time I want a girl, but Im not feeling it the same. Will find out in about 8-10 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

vtjess423 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> You're still welcome to join I'm sure that there will be plenty of jelly beans making December and February appearances. My birthday is Feb 1 and I was originally due in January, apparently I didn't want to come out
> 
> You share a birthday with my brother!! :) Apparently he was a late arrival as well and supposed to be born in January. I think my mom said he was actually almost a month late. Due at the beginning of Jan but this was 31 years ago; I don't think they let you go that late any more!Click to expand...

That's too funny!



melann13 said:


> I'd love to join you ladies. Due January 12th after a loss in October. DH and I have been married 5.5 yrs. My chest hurts mostly at night. Wake up starving/nauseous. Nausea comes around anytime I start to get hungry and at night before bed. That's it so far! And fatigue of course, but maybe that's the 0 caffeine talking.

Welcome! :flower:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oooh Hak I see its your little girls 1st birthday this week coming :cloud9: Have you made any plans?? We went back to the place George celebrated his Christening for his 1st, with the same family and friends and some buffet food and the sun shone all day it was stunning!! They had a little park outside so the older kids spent much of their time amusing themselves lol xxxx


----------



## hakunamatata

new_to_ttc said:


> Oooh Hak I see its your little girls 1st birthday this week coming :cloud9: Have you made any plans?? We went back to the place George celebrated his Christening for his 1st, with the same family and friends and some buffet food and the sun shone all day it was stunning!! They had a little park outside so the older kids spent much of their time amusing themselves lol xxxx

That sounds nice!

We are having a BBQ here at our house next weekend. Hoping for nice weather. It's set for the 8th but I did mention the 9th as a rain date just in case. DH's grandma and aunt are flying up from Florida, so it'll be nice to see them. I got a bunch of Lion King decorations. I have a helium machine for the balloons too, never used one before, hopefully DH has a clue :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Awww thats how we celebrated DS1s birthday!!! I really hope the sun shines for you, it shouldnt be questionable in June no :dohh: Im so lucky Joshua has always had sun on his birthday, never a drop of rain so as he's gotten older we've hired the local community centre and put bouncy castles outside and kept his whole class amused for hours :haha: Apparently he is too big for that now :rofl: so hopefully it never rains on Georges birthday too so I can still get my annual fix :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

Bouncy castles sound like fun!

I just realized that I could check the extended forecast, and the good news is that for June 8th they're predicting high 70's and only a 10% chance of rain :thumbup:

We recently had a tornado warning so the weather can be kind of nuts from time to time.


----------



## new_to_ttc

We had an earthquake the other night! Now that is nuts lol I can imagine living in a Tornado path :wacko:

Im glad the weather is looking promising, look forward to photos and updates?? Do you do that cake smashing thing??


----------



## hakunamatata

I've heard of a cake for the baby to smash. Not sure if we are doing it. I think we are getting an ice cream cake so she's welcome to destroy her piece :haha: Definitely will have pics.

Yikes an earthquake? I hate crazy weather and natural disasters.


----------



## new_to_ttc

I think only garden furniture fell victim to our quake, though crazy to have one in Wales :haha:

I had never heard of the cake smashing thing until I had George and all his American buddies on here did it :haha: Ice cream cake sounds fab!!


----------



## shellideaks

new_to_ttc said:


> I think only garden furniture fell victim to our quake, though crazy to have one in Wales :haha:
> 
> I had never heard of the cake smashing thing until I had George and all his American buddies on here did it :haha: Ice cream cake sounds fab!!

I'm so glad you've said Wales, I was trying to figure out where your home town is cos I wasn't sure you were in the UK. I'm blaming baby brain :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

:rofl: My home town is Bury, just north of Manchester, but very much settled here in the North Wales, right at the top with amazing views of castles, mountains, the straits... stunning :winkwink:


----------



## shellideaks

new_to_ttc said:


> :rofl: My home town is Bury, just north of Manchester, but very much settled here in the North Wales, right at the top with amazing views of castles, mountains, the straits... stunning :winkwink:

Ah okay, Manchester way I know cos that's not too far from me haha. I'd love to live somewhere with nice views, jealous :p


----------



## new_to_ttc

I just up'd and moved here one day, just me and my 3yr old munchkin!!! Best thing I ever did. I knew no one, had no job to come to pmsl but within weeks I had work, Joshua started preschool, I got to know the mums and now I have a fab connection of friends and the boys have an amazing life, and I met my soul mate after living here just over 3yrs, so awesome :cloud9:


----------



## shellideaks

Aw that does sound great, go you :D


----------



## goldstns

I need some advice...I'll be honest... I am supper worried! My symptoms have subsided. no bleeding, no pains. But my boobs used to feel like they are on fire, well now they just hurt. I used to need a nap EVERY day, an I haven't taken a nap in like 4 days. I was having waves of nausea, and now its just sometimes. So lets just say I'm a bit nervous. I told DH and he said don't worry, if something was wrong it would be VERY obvious ( I think he means pain/bleeding). However I don't think that is always true, but not sure and don't want to look it up with Dr. Google! My next apt and scan is Tuesday. Part of me wants to call the doc today and part of me says stop worrying and you'll hear a nice strong heart beat on Tuesday.


----------



## shellideaks

Symptoms do come and go. With my DD I'd feel fine some days and terrible on others. I'm not sure why it happens but it is quite common. Just try and be glad that today you're not feeling too bad and look forward to hearing your beans heartbeat on Tuesday :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

Exactly what she said ^^^ :hugs: 

The hormones do this crazy rise at first and then start slowing down and as they steady themselves your body learns to adapt so it settles the symptoms. You'll still have some rise so symptoms will no doubt come back (though not always they do settle for some women nice and early). Tuesday I am sure will go great, enjoy feeling ok while you can :hugs:


----------



## Try Rocking

No need to worry! Like the other girls said the symptoms will come and go. Mine have lessened considerably just in the last few days as well :) 


As for the cake smashing thing, we did an ice-cream cake as well but I had also made cupcakes and I just gave her one of those and she demolished it. :D


----------



## prettyjen82

ttcfurrever said:


> Oh, and does anyone else feel like they've done a billion crunches? My stomach is sore.

Thats crazy you say that. Mine was last week! It was the oddest thing


----------



## new_to_ttc

I have a 3hr karate class tonight... wish me luck :haha: Somehow I think Im going to need it! Grading in 3 weeks then I can tone it all down as Im not allowed to grade in my 2nd & 3rd trimester! :nope:

Think I will try more pineapple.. that stayed down this morning and any food has got to be better than no food lol


----------



## starrilicious

Having a really angry day. A shop assistant was rude to me and it was all I could do to keep myself from punching her. Seriously I was so mad I was shaking. I'm normally a calm person!

SMH must be the hormones, even my colleague was laughing lol


----------



## vtjess423

Sorry you are having such a rough day, starrlicious! I hope it gets better!! :thumbup:

For my son's first birthday, I had made cupcakes so he had his own special one and tore right into it! :) But yeah in my family the 1 year old usually gets their own little cake or cupcake to go to town with! :) It's just a fun little tradition!

I had my first OB appointment today. It wasn't anything special just weighed me and took my BP (which was great!). Then went over my family history and updated information since I had my son. (I've been bad and not been back in almost 2 years! :dohh:) Then I sat down with the doctor and she asked me more questions and we discussed my AF schedule. AF cycle for me is usually a bit longer than average (33-35ish days) so she thinks its possible that I'm a few days to a week off from my due date based off my LMP. She'll determine that once we get the dating scan, which I've scheduled for next week! :happydance: Hopefully all will go well and I'll get to see my little bean! :thumbup: She said if they date me around 5-7 January, she'll keep my date as is but if they date me closer to the 11th, she'll probably keep that date. So my due date may change! 

After my scan on Monday, I go back on June 13th for my next visit as she'll be on vacation after that. She'll listen to the heartbeat and then do a lady check-up on me. :haha: So things are looking good so far! FX that everything stays that way!


----------



## want2bemommy

I'm nervous too as my symptoms have waxed and waned over past few weeks, but I never felt normal. Yesterday and today I'm feeling pretty good- still sore boobies, and little pulls in uterus, but not as nauseous.. I'm thankful but forever nervous lol


----------



## A132429

Hey just thought Id introduce myself..Im 5 weeks tomorrow and due Feb 1st :) No symptoms really, I guess Im more bloated than usual and alot more hormonal( poor OH)l but thats it..Im 50/50 between wanting a boy or girl, either would be great for different reasons :) Cant wait for a scan which probably won tbe till 12weeks just so it starts to feel real!!


----------



## SBinRI

Hakuna- I make LOTS if smash cakes for 1st birthdays. Its a GREAT photo opp! 

My symptoms come and go but I know I'll be in for it soon enough. Definitely enjoy the calm periods while you can!!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Evening ladies

Had our scan today and all looks perfect!! We were able to see the lovely heartbeat!

Measurements put us at 7+1 and 7+3 so we are sticking with 7+2 which is what our IVF treatment dates put us :)

Over the moon!!! Just ready for the sickness to do one now!!!

Hope everyone is ok

Em xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats Emily !!! Great pic:)


----------



## vtjess423

Yay, Emily!! :happydance: Wonderful scan pic!


----------



## Try Rocking

Great picture!

3 more days until we see our Peanut! I'm so excited :D


----------



## Piperette

Lovely scan pic, Emily.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Thanks ladies! Was amazing! Loved every second of it!

Em xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

Emily - great picture, glad your bean is doing well!

TR - I hope you will share pics! :thumbup:

afm - I tried the doppler again, still can't find the heartbeat, but it's still early. The Angelsounds site says 12 weeks, but some of the people who wrote reviews on Amazon found the HB at 7 weeks which is why I'm even attempting it this early. Might wait another week, it's disappointing when you try and can't find it.


----------



## prettyjen82

hakunamatata said:


> Emily - great picture, glad your bean is doing well!
> 
> TR - I hope you will share pics! :thumbup:
> 
> afm - I tried the doppler again, still can't find the heartbeat, but it's still early. The Angelsounds site says 12 weeks, but some of the people who wrote reviews on Amazon found the HB at 7 weeks which is why I'm even attempting it this early. Might wait another week, it's disappointing when you try and can't find it.

You tube videos helped me alot. My baby is really low, like where my hair line is on pubic bone.. I look for my hb, then the placenta and baby is right there by the placenta.


----------



## prettyjen82

hakunamatata said:


> Emily - great picture, glad your bean is doing well!
> 
> TR - I hope you will share pics! :thumbup:
> 
> afm - I tried the doppler again, still can't find the heartbeat, but it's still early. The Angelsounds site says 12 weeks, but some of the people who wrote reviews on Amazon found the HB at 7 weeks which is why I'm even attempting it this early. Might wait another week, it's disappointing when you try and can't find it.

You tube videos helped me alot. My baby is really low, like where my hair line is on pubic bone.. I look for my hb, then the placenta and baby is right there by the placenta.


----------



## hakunamatata

Yup I put the doppler there... I know I'm doing it right. It just isn't picking up the heartbeat yet. It is the size of a raspberry, and it's moving around a lot, so I'm not really that surprised.


----------



## prettyjen82

hakunamatata said:


> Yup I put the doppler there... I know I'm doing it right. It just isn't picking up the heartbeat yet. It is the size of a raspberry, and it's moving around a lot, so I'm not really that surprised.

It took me a couple of trys that lasted about 45 min. until i found it..You will find it..Just keep trying! :)


----------



## salamander91

Anyone know of anything that reduces itchiness from bites? Two huge itchy bites on the back of my leg but the bite cream I have in the house says not to use when pregnant unless you've been given medical advice :(


----------



## WhitheartsQ

You can put hand soap on your bites. It helps a bit with itchiness. Sorry you have bites!

Congrats on all the scans ladies! Glad to see most are doing well!


----------



## Try Rocking

As long as I get pictures I will definitely share. I don't see why I wouldn't though :D


----------



## starrilicious

You need to counter the acid in the bite with something alkaline, so if you have something alkaline, most likely soap or *diluted* bleach (like the kind you would use to lighten hair not toilet bleach lol) use that.

We're going to the seaside today! Yay, so excited!! I hope it's warm, then I can go paddling...


----------



## shellideaks

Got my appointments though although I can't attend either of them! My Early Bird one is this Wednesday at 2PM, but I have to pick Max up from school at 3:15PM. The appointment lasts an hour and the bus ride home is another 20 minutes so that's not happening.

Then my booking in appointment is this Friday at 3PM. So again, can't go as there's no one else to pick Max up. Annoyed. Even more annoyed that I've got the same midwife as last time, I did not like her at all.

I'm gonna ring up on Monday and reschedule them both.


----------



## salamander91

Thanks WhitheartsQ and starrilicious :) Will give the soap a try. Bought some calamine lotion today so hopefully that will help too.


----------



## starrilicious

No beach today weather is pants! Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Wow I was on vacation all week and it is impossible to keep up. LOL I see there is a Facebook group. :yipee: So exciting. Also was curious if there was anyone from canada here. ..Quebec maybe?? lol


----------



## Sorsha

sallyhansen76 said:


> Wow I was on vacation all week and it is impossible to keep up. LOL I see there is a Facebook group. :yipee: So exciting. Also was curious if there was anyone from canada here. ..Quebec maybe?? lol

Not Quebec, but I'm one province over! (Ontario) And I know we have an Alberta lady in the group too. :) Where in Quebec are you?

My update: Not much to report, just glad the bean still seems to be sticking. ;) MS has definitely gotten worse, though mostly in the evening... I haven't felt at all hungry at dinner the last two nights and haven't been able to finish my usual portion due to nausea. Of course, *now* I'm hungry, but I'm not allowed to eat for anther half hour because I'm on thyroid medication and have to give it time to absorb. 

Anyone else dealing with thyroid issues? My GP did a blood test and diagnosed me as mildly hypo at the beginning of my last cycle, which I think was contributing to my irregular cycles after the MC and going on medication may be what let us get out BFP. Just have to be careful now to make sure the levels stay good with the baby involved!


----------



## A132429

Used to live in Montreal and hoping to move back next year but in Ireland at the moment


----------



## sallyhansen76

Sorsha. Ontario is pretty close. Im close to mtl. About an hour away.


----------



## starrilicious

We got our BFPs on the same day sally hehe.

London England here, kinda wish I lived in canada though


----------



## despttc

Sorsha said:


> sallyhansen76 said:
> 
> 
> Wow I was on vacation all week and it is impossible to keep up. LOL I see there is a Facebook group. :yipee: So exciting. Also was curious if there was anyone from canada here. ..Quebec maybe?? lol
> 
> Not Quebec, but I'm one province over! (Ontario) And I know we have an Alberta lady in the group too. :) Where in Quebec are you?
> 
> My update: Not much to report, just glad the bean still seems to be sticking. ;) MS has definitely gotten worse, though mostly in the evening... I haven't felt at all hungry at dinner the last two nights and haven't been able to finish my usual portion due to nausea. Of course, *now* I'm hungry, but I'm not allowed to eat for anther half hour because I'm on thyroid medication and have to give it time to absorb.
> 
> Anyone else dealing with thyroid issues? My GP did a blood test and diagnosed me as mildly hypo at the beginning of my last cycle, which I think was contributing to my irregular cycles after the MC and going on medication may be what let us get out BFP. Just have to be careful now to make sure the levels stay good with the baby involved!Click to expand...

hello
Me too on thyroid medication. Mild hypothyroidism found on the cycle just before the conception month. I'm on 25mcg. HOw much are you on dear?


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm in British Columbia :) 

Most of my MS has been gone but made another appearance for a while last night before I went to bed. 
I'm mostly dealing with hunger and tiredness right now. 

2 more days until my ultrasound! *squeal*


----------



## salamander91

Sorsha said:


> Anyone else dealing with thyroid issues? My GP did a blood test and diagnosed me as mildly hypo at the beginning of my last cycle, which I think was contributing to my irregular cycles after the MC and going on medication may be what let us get out BFP. Just have to be careful now to make sure the levels stay good with the baby involved!

A blood test a few months ago showed I was borderline hypo- not enough to be diagnosed or be on any medication though. It's just something my docs have to keep an eye on to make sure it doesn't get worse. Fingers crossed it doesn't, don't need anything else making me gain weight! :haha:


----------



## Sorsha

despttc said:


> hello
> Me too on thyroid medication. Mild hypothyroidism found on the cycle just before the conception month. I'm on 25mcg. HOw much are you on dear?

I'm on 75 at the moment--started on 50 but at the first blood test my doctor didn't feel my levels were quite where he wanted them yet. Will be checking in again next week. :)


----------



## starrilicious

Do you reckon I should get my hubby something for Fathers day? Dunno if it's the same day in us but it's 2 weeks away.

Thought it might be nice but dunno what I should get...


----------



## Lucy529

Starrilicious I was thinking the same thing I want to but then again he didn't get me anything for mothers day ours is on the 16th in think but knowing me I probably will


----------



## WhitheartsQ

It is on the 16th :) I would do something special for fathers day. You don't necessarily have to get him a gift, but maybe make him his favorite meal or give him a back rub. I'm sure he will appreciate it and it will make him feel special.


----------



## salamander91

I was thinking about getting OH something like a babygrow with 'I love daddy' on or something cheesy like that  Unfortunetly he's visiting his family in Ireland then and isn't back until the 25th so don't think I'll bother.


----------



## Lucy529

Whit that is such a great idea but not the back rub it always leads to something else LOL but i might cook him something delicious 

salamander i might take that idea and get him a onesie with i love daddy on it in white or some neutral color he's off work for a few days and he will def love it I have to go check out the hispanic stores and see if they have something in spanish LOL that would make it even more special


----------



## Tezzy

Morning sickness has kicked in today :sick:


----------



## shellideaks

Tezzy said:


> Morning sickness has kicked in today :sick:

I can sympathise. I've thrown up 3 times today. I'm really hungry so will eat something, but then feel sick afterwards and keep being sick. Ah the joys lol.


For Fathers Day I won't bother getting anything from bean but I have got him a sweet box off of eBay and a phone case that looks like a hard drive (he's a geek so he'll appreciate it). Gonna go to the card shop and get an obligatory 'Worlds Greatest Dad' mug too.


----------



## lauraclili

I can sympathise with the ms too. Mine seems to be way worse this time too. Last time I felt sick but was hardly sick at all (once in all of the first trimester). Today I've been sick at least 5 times :( I think I'm going to go to the doctors and see what they say. :/ 

I won't do anything for Father's Day, I don't think. I will probably send my dad a card but my do hates Father's Day!


----------



## hakunamatata

Lucy I thought the same thing, maybe a special kind of rub :winkwink: :haha:

I do have to get him something though, we have Ani plus bun in the oven. Have to think about it...


----------



## Lucy529

Hakuna one would think he would back off a little since am pregnant but no I can't even touch the man bc he thinks its an invitation lol so no rubs of any kind on Father's Day :haha: but I really like that onesie idea that would be cute

Yeah you can't get out of it am sure you'll come up with something cute


----------



## hakunamatata

:haha: Sounds like way too much work :haha:

I'll stick with an Amazon purchase since they ship in 2 days. I've been so focused on Ani's birthday, I haven't really thought about Father's Day :blush:


----------



## starrilicious

Morning, I mean all day sickness has hit. Struggling to eat my brekkie...

it's sunny this morning hopefully that means beach!

I like the onesie idea, I think i'll just wait for my 6 week scan first. We're telling the family on fathers day too so should be good!


----------



## shytwin25

no ms over here!.... no breast tenderness no nothing... i guess im still pretty early:shrug:


----------



## Lucy529

Starrilicios hope you able to eat something, I have light ms but nothig huge FX it keeps this way hubby and I are going out to lunch and don't want to feel sick


----------



## Try Rocking

What a horrible day with MS yesterday, I could barely get off the couch all day. I'm going to assume it's going to be just like my pregnancy with my daughter where I feel sick (varying degrees) but I don't actually throw up. At least that's how it is so far. 

I hope those that have it can manage to eat something. I've been drinking a lot of smoothies, it feels nice going down and it tastes wonderful. Plus it's filling and lately I'm starving almost all the time. 

My scan is tomorrow! *squeal*


----------



## salamander91

xx Emily xx said:


> Aww thanks! Eve and Margaret are my grandmas. Eric is my grandpa. We had my grandad's funeral the day my eggs were fertilised. EDD is 4 days after grandpa's birthday. Means a lot to me
> 
> Em xxx

I was stalking through the old posts and came across this. Sorry to hear about your grandpa. I lost both my grandads earlier this year so we plan on using their names as middle names if we have a boy. My EDD is a couple of weeks after my grandads birthday and right around the time they both died as well so it means a lot to me too.

xxx


----------



## new_to_ttc

:hi:

Im keeping scraps of food down now :happydance: I also found the coconut water yesterday (thanks Lucy!) so going to give that a whirl too and hopefully get better results on Tuesday and avoid a hospital trip and IV fluids etc :wacko:

Hope everyone is well, sorry the MS is starting to grip hold of you guys, its no fun :nope: but means your beans are doing their job :thumbup: 

Not seen my OH this weekend :cry: so I am sooooooooooooooooooo looking forward to having him home tomorrow. Im not sure if my urghhhh feeling will let me get frisky with him but I definitely cant wait for kisses and cudles :cloud9:


----------



## lian_83

Arrrgh, i'm hating DH at the moment. I'm feeling nauseated all day and anna throw up but it's just the feeling.. 

This is my first pregnancy, really, really a different experience.. My scan is in 2 days, please pray for me,,


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im sure your scan will be magical!!!

How come everyone hates their respective other :haha: There were a few in the FB group hating them too.... I am missing mine like crazy and when I am ill there is no one else is world I want other than him!! Id cry at the thought of being mad with him!!!

Bless him though, he does keep apologising for being the one responsible for making me so ill! Must be so hard on them to watch us at our worst :wacko:


----------



## salamander91

Totally agree! My OH is going away tomorrow for 3 weeks and I'm devastated :( I know I'm going to be really missing him, especially when MS properly kicks in :haha: 

Thankfully I'm going to stay with my parents so they can look after me :thumbup: And I can get lots of puppy cuddles off my furry baby! Not seen her since Feb so very excited :happydance:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wow 3 weeks is ages :cry: Sorry :hugs:

My mother is threatening to come here to 'help' for a week - i know she will drive me to total insanity so really hoping that doesnt happen lol We manage a weekend and then we bicker. She doesnt like the way I look after the kids and she is quite selfish in her ways and we just do better a country apart :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

I don't think anyone here actually hates their OH :shrug: If we really did, we wouldn't be with him. I think people use bnb and FB to vent their occasional frustration. I'm sure we would all miss them if they were away. DH had to go away for work business when I was pg with #1 and I missed him a bunch.


----------



## salamander91

Thanks :flower: He's visiting his family in N.Ireland he hasn't seen them since Christmas and it's been planned for ages so I can't really complain. I just wish it wasn't in the first 12 weeks. I might end up having an early scan because I'm diabetic and he might miss it so I'm not happy about that :cry: At least he can tell his mum and dad about the baby in person.

LOL I hope if your mum turns up it goes okay! :haha: We're living in a student house atm which we have to move out of which is why I'm going to my parents. We could end up living there for a while which could definitely get stressful but thankfully my parents are quite laid back so it should be ok.


----------



## shellideaks

new_to_ttc said:


> How come everyone hates their respective other :haha: There were a few in the FB group hating them too.... I am missing mine like crazy and when I am ill there is no one else is world I want other than him!! Id cry at the thought of being mad with him!!!

I don't hate mine as such, but he is pissing me off. Annoying me by singing loudly and being overly cheerful solely cos he knows I feel like crap. He enjoys winding me up lol.


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol I use the term 'hate' loosely :haha: I figured if you hated him you wouldnt be in your 1st trimester lol 

Hope the move in with your parents goes well!! Will you find your own place before baby comes along?


----------



## salamander91

Thanks :) I hope so. My parents would have us as long as we needed to stay but I'd rather be settled in my own home before baby comes.


----------



## starrilicious

I bought my OH a book about first time father hood. Now he quotes it when ever I say i feel something or some such.

For example we were watching Rango and I said Awwww cos the owls were hanging with nooses round their necks and he asked if I was emotional because of my hormones and his book told him it was ok to let me cry it out.

He thinks he's hilarious.... I can see myself throttling him lol.


----------



## Lucy529

Yesterday I did argue with my hubby but it was nothing huge we made up with in a few minutes its my hormones and the fact that I wanted to cuddle but he had to go to work but today he's on his hands and knees (literally) scrubbing the tiles in our kitchen and bathroom am at work but went up to leave something and there he was scrubbing away he wants to start preparing our apartment for the baby, were going out to lunch to late celebrate our anniversary too 

I honestly don't know what I would do with out him either just I think we are all extra sensitive I hope no one took my comments the wrong way tho I wouldn't be married much less pregnant if I hated him


----------



## want2bemommy

Lol my DH has been nothing but awesome. He's been calling me and texting me more than ever just to tell me he loves that I'm carrying our children lol. He's doing extra chores, and trying really hard to either help me feel better or just back off when I just want to be a blob on the couch. He hasn't argued once with me lol I can get used to this


----------



## Lucy529

Wants2bemommy ur hubs and mine sound alike he comes home and asks how his girls are or he'll call and ask if I'm ok, if I need anything am not allowed to clean much ,love that, and he constantly apologizes when I feel sick, if we argue its usually me he just lets me vent and then am good am so happy he doesn't hold it against me he just laughs once am in a better mood tho lol


----------



## want2bemommy

Lol yes they sound pretty close


----------



## Lola_0106

just caught up, had a couple of days out to celebrate our second wedding anniversary. The nausea has started, not good! Thought I was going to be sick in the theatre last night! It seems to be worse after 7pm.

Starr- we are telling family on fathers day too, have you thought about how you are going to do it?


----------



## Try Rocking

Happy Anniversary Lola!


----------



## melann13

salamander91 said:


> Anyone know of anything that reduces itchiness from bites? Two huge itchy bites on the back of my leg but the bite cream I have in the house says not to use when pregnant unless you've been given medical advice :(

Strangely toothpaste always works for me :) It's very drying which is what kills the itch.


----------



## starrilicious

Thought about getting the ultrasound pic framed and giving as a gift.


----------



## hakunamatata

starrilicious said:


> Thought about getting the ultrasound pic framed and giving as a gift.

That's sweet! :thumbup:


----------



## salamander91

melann13 said:


> Strangely toothpaste always works for me :) It's very drying which is what kills the itch.

Thanks :flower: They don't seem to be itching anymore thankfully but if I get anymore I'll be giving the toothpaste a go! :thumbup:


----------



## medic76097

melann13 said:


> salamander91 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone know of anything that reduces itchiness from bites? Two huge itchy bites on the back of my leg but the bite cream I have in the house says not to use when pregnant unless you've been given medical advice :(
> 
> Strangely toothpaste always works for me :) It's very drying which is what kills the itch.Click to expand...

Use a numbing gel for teething or tooth aches. Here in Canada it's called Orajel. Not sure about over seas tho.


----------



## Try Rocking

ooooh hello medic! Where abouts are you?


----------



## salamander91

I got my clearblue indicator tests today and I'm feeling so much better now :D I got 2-3 weeks which means 4-5 and I'm 5+3 today so it's looking good :) Could only manage to hold pee for an hour so it was pretty weak. I'm certain it'd be 3+ weeks if I'd used fmu :happydance: 

So relieved after my lines stopped getting darker!


----------



## Lucy529

Happy anniversary Lola :) 

Salamander yay you got 2-3 on the the digi but do you think maybe you should stop testing? I finally did as they were causing more stress than anything. Just. Thought


----------



## salamander91

Yeh I'm all done now Lucy :) I was worried about my lines not getting any darker after 13dpo so wanted to try the indicator to make sure my levels were ok. I've been really nervous since my SIL had a missed miscarriage but feeling much more relaxed now.


----------



## Lucy529

Oh hun I can see where it would panic you but glad that your relaxed now that's is best for you and baby sorry about your SIL hugs


----------



## Worriedk

Hi everyone. Hope u had a good weekend. I was working a weekend. 
Sudocreme is good for itch bites! Hope they improve!
Hope everyone feeling sick is starting to feel less sick.
Still spotting a little but had ultrasound today and all good. Got nice wee heartbeat. So relieved. 
Im from n ireland. Anyone else in the group?


----------



## Lucy529

Worried YAY !!! For a great u/s :) congrats


----------



## salamander91

Worriedk said:


> Hi everyone. Hope u had a good weekend. I was working a weekend.
> Sudocreme is good for itch bites! Hope they improve!
> Hope everyone feeling sick is starting to feel less sick.
> Still spotting a little but had ultrasound today and all good. Got nice wee heartbeat. So relieved.
> Im from n ireland. Anyone else in the group?

Congrats on your ultrasound!

Not N Irish myself but my OH is :) We're living in England atm though.


----------



## lauraclili

Congratulations on the ultrasound! 

I'm not from NI but my step-mum is. Does that count?! She spends a lot of time there and I'm in Liverpool so they often come to stay and then get the ferry to Belfast. :)


----------



## shellideaks

lauraclili said:


> Congratulations on the ultrasound!
> 
> I'm not from NI but my step-mum is. Does that count?! She spends a lot of time there and I'm in Liverpool so they often come to stay and then get the ferry to Belfast. :)

Hello neighbour! I'm just down the road from Liverpool, on the other side of Speke :)


----------



## medic76097

Try Rocking said:


> ooooh hello medic! Where abouts are you?

Hi! I'm in Canada :).


----------



## Try Rocking

lol I see that, where in BC? :)


----------



## lauraclili

shellideaks said:


> lauraclili said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the ultrasound!
> 
> I'm not from NI but my step-mum is. Does that count?! She spends a lot of time there and I'm in Liverpool so they often come to stay and then get the ferry to Belfast. :)
> 
> Hello neighbour! I'm just down the road from Liverpool, on the other side of Speke :)Click to expand...

Aha! I'm actually on the Wirral but saying I'm in Liverpool is a good short cut to people understanding where I live as opposed to blank looks! I work in North Liverpool though :) 

Where abouts are you? I've got a friend from my previous baby thread who's in Speke :)


----------



## shellideaks

lauraclili said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauraclili said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the ultrasound!
> 
> I'm not from NI but my step-mum is. Does that count?! She spends a lot of time there and I'm in Liverpool so they often come to stay and then get the ferry to Belfast. :)
> 
> Hello neighbour! I'm just down the road from Liverpool, on the other side of Speke :)Click to expand...
> 
> Aha! I'm actually on the Wirral but saying I'm in Liverpool is a good short cut to people understanding where I live as opposed to blank looks! I work in North Liverpool though :)
> 
> Where abouts are you? I've got a friend from my previous baby thread who's in Speke :)Click to expand...

Lol that's why I always say 'Near Liverpool' it's just easier! I've only ever been the Wirral a few times, to Oxton and Hoylake. Don't know anywhere else there :haha:

I'm in Widnes, town next to Warrington and Runcorn (I'm originally from Runcorn).


----------



## lauraclili

With the bridge... which is the extent of what I know about Widnes! :rofl: 

I live in Oxton so you already know where I am! 
x


----------



## shellideaks

lauraclili said:


> With the bridge... which is the extent of what I know about Widnes! :rofl:
> 
> I live in Oxton so you already know where I am!
> x

Yes, the bridge and Widnes is smelly haha. That's all anyone knows!

Oooh cool, I went to a nice little bar there. That's why I remember it :haha:


----------



## lauraclili

:)


----------



## vtjess423

:thumbup:I hope everyone is doing well today! :) I just thought I'd post an update on me. I had my first ultrasound today and everything looks good! :happydance: My little bean had a HB of 162 and I got some great pics. I'm measuring about a week behind my due date according to my LMP so my doctor may move my due date when I see her in two weeks. We had a discussion on my normal cycle length and mine is usually longer than average so it doesn't surprise me that I'd be a week off. I've never been able to tell when I'm ovulating so I can't go by that. But when we talked, my doctor had said that if they date me within a day or so of my current due date, we'd go but that but if they date me about a week off, she'd probably move my date. So from the ultrasound, they are dating me to have a due date of January 11th instead of the 5th. :thumbup:

I'm still very light on the symptoms so it was a relief to be able to finally see my bean. Things have been moving so slowly for me this pregnancy and now I have to wait 12 weeks before I get another u/s! Boo! lol Hopefully these next weeks go by quicker than the past few have. :winkwink:


----------



## Radiance

Having nausea but it's not as bad as it has been!! Couldn't even eat yesterday. I've gotten to eat a lemon, strawberries, an apple, watermelon, a bagel and right this moment some coconut cake!! mmmmm :happydance: Now that I'm past 9 weeks, I'm really hoping my nausea tones down a bit or at least gives me a little break. 

This pregnancy is going by quickly for me! My next appointment is the 22nd and I can't wait! Really hoping I get a scan <3 

Hope everyone else is doing great!
Congratulations on all the scans and heartbeats! :D


----------



## want2bemommy

I just hit 9 weeks and my nausea is lessening for sure  good luck!


----------



## Lucy529

8 weeks and I think mine is starting to just kick it up a notch :/ have been nauseas most of the afternoon usually only a little then it's gone


----------



## lindsayms05

Luckily still no morning sickness on my end, but I've just been feeling a bit blah today. I dont really have motivation to do much of anything and have had zero appetite. I'm not nauseous and not really turned off to any foods, I'm just not hungry at all. Is that weird? I feel like my pregnancy symptoms so far have been pretty much the opposite of what I expected them to be.


----------



## melann13

My nausea has stepped up at 8 wks as well :( I still definitely have an appetite, albeit not for the healthiest things, not that I'm craving junk food in particular, just that anything that sounds super flavorful or at all acidic is not appealing AT ALL I had Mac'nCheese with green peas for dinner :(.
We have people coming over in a bit for weekly Bible study, and they don't know yet, so I need to hide the occasional gag. :shy:

US tomorrow. VERY ANXIOUS!!


----------



## Lucy529

Melann I hear ya m hungry but not for the healthiest of things right no I want fried tilapia and a salad with avocado yummy gotta track down my hubs to get cooking lol I love the way he makes my salad it's delish :) that is a bit on the healthy side but I had Burger King earlier with cookies

Good luck tom 

Lindsay you might be lucky and not get it I though I was but nope it's hit


----------



## Try Rocking

I had my ultrasound this morning, everything looks great! Baby is measuring 2 days ahead of where I thought so my new due date is now January 8th which is the day after my daughter's birthday. 
We got to see baby moving his/her arms and they have a great heartrate of 167 bpm :)
 



Attached Files:







Rasberry2.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Lucy529

Try rocking congrats :happydance:


----------



## lindsayms05

Try Rocking said:


> I had my ultrasound this morning, everything looks great! Baby is measuring 2 days ahead of where I thought so my new due date is now January 8th which is the day after my daughter's birthday.
> We got to see baby moving his/her arms and they have a great heartrate of 167 bpm :)

Awesome news and pic! Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Try Rocking

Thank you ladies! :D


----------



## hakunamatata

Super excited for you TR!


----------



## Try Rocking

Thank you! :hugs: 

And I'll be going in for my second ultrasound at the end of August and hopefully Peanut #2 will cooperate and we'll get a junk shot! :D


----------



## hakunamatata

And I'll be able to put a lil pink or blue jelly bean next to your name :)


----------



## Try Rocking

:D


----------



## Lucy529

I think am getting that MaterniT21 test some time in July my dr will let me know so I'll know what am having then YAY!!! It's exciting :)


----------



## want2bemommy

I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## Tezzy

Got a scan this morning at 10am... Very nervous :/


----------



## Lola_0106

Good luck Tezzy! Lovely scan TR!

Has anyone got any advice for the nausea? Mine is constant, especially when I wake up or before I go to sleep. Can't seem to find anything that helps! Still off work at the moment, but don't know how I'm gunna be able to go back to working until 8pm when i feel like this :(


----------



## lian_83

Scan has just finished. My bean is there, well in placed. Heartbeat is at 112 bpm!!! However, sonographer noted that I'm actually several days earlier than expected, that is baby is measuring around 5w6d to 6w1d (and not 6w5d) which wasn't a big surprise to me considering I don't have the typical 28-day cycle. 

I always thought that I would be emotional when I see the bean, but I wasn't. I was more bothered with the sonographer pressing hard on my ovaries that I was relieved when the scan finished. Of course, I was worried that he would see an empty sac or that he will see it on my tubes, so I was really trying to read his expression. Also, I was happy that he immediately found the bean abdominally as I heard early pregnancies sometimes require internal U/S. Baby is just above my pubic area hence whatever huge bump I have on my tummy is probably just my normal flab 
____
Btw, my due date is changed to January 29.


----------



## eddjanuary10

It's nice to be back in the due in January thread. This is my 2nd pregnancy, my lb was born on the 13th Jan 2010 and this baby is due on the 14th January 2014. :)

Congrats everyone! X


----------



## Piperette

:hi: eddjanuary10 and congrats. I remember you from the What Your Toddler is Wearing Today thread.


----------



## Tezzy

Scan went really well :) was put back to 6w 5d x


----------



## Lucy529

Lad to hear all the scans went well congrats ladies !!!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Lola - if you find anything let me know! I have to eat 2 rich tea biscuits before getting out if bed in the morning! I'm struggling to want to drink but eating fruit and ice pops helps a bit. 3.30pm until bed is the worst time by far I barely manage to eat anything for tea :( I've had this for 3 weeks now but the last couple of days have been the worst. I work 13hr shifts which is not fun!

Roll on 2nd trimester!!!

Em xxx


----------



## Sorsha

Congrats on the scans, everyone! I'm so hoping I'll be able to arrange my first within the next week.



Lola_0106 said:


> Has anyone got any advice for the nausea? Mine is constant, especially when I wake up or before I go to sleep. Can't seem to find anything that helps! Still off work at the moment, but don't know how I'm gunna be able to go back to working until 8pm when i feel like this :(

I've been alternating between a few different solutions depending on what I'm doing and how I feel, but the most effective solution I've found is Sea Bands. They use accupressure to alleviate the nausea. If you get them in the right place in my experience it pretty much goes away completely (or at least fades a lot) within 10-15 minutes, and stays gone until you take them off. The only downsides are they're noticable if you're wearing short sleeves, and the pressure can start to feel a little uncomfortable on your wrists after a while.

Question for the group: Does anyone have travel (or some other event) arranged during the 1st trimester that they probably wouldn't have arranged if they'd known they were going to be pregnant? :dohh: 

Back in April, my husband and I booked a two week trip to Japan, which is going to happen when I'm 10-12 weeks along. I just was feeling so frustrated with how difficult my cycles were being, I thought to heck with it, I need to stop holding off on things "just in case", and then of course the very next cycle we got the BFP. :haha: I still really want to go! And we'd probably lose a lot of money if we canceled the flights and accommodations we've already paid for. But at the same time I'm kind of dreading the 12 hour flights and the possibility that I'll be feeling too tired/queasy/whatever to actually do much sightseeing when we're there. Hoping that since it's the end of the 1st trimester, my symptoms will be milder, not worse!

And yay, I'm seven weeks now! :happydance:


----------



## ttcfurrever

Woohoo for all of the great scans!!

Sorsha- yay for 7 weeks! How's the spotting?

My next scan is in 9 days!


----------



## melann13

I do have travel planned, but it's a 4 day trip and only about a 3 hour trip each way. I'll be 11-12 weeks. It's a professional trip, so my only nerves are in regards to the fact that I'll be traveling by myself and won't really know anyone there. Usually not a big deal, but if I'm feeling awful I'd rather not have to be so self-sufficient :). We are also traveling when I'm about 16 weeks, but that's a driving trip. It'll be 17 hours in the car each way, but we're stopping overnight halfway through, so I think it'll be okay.

I have a scan in 3.5 hrs. Excited, but nervous. Just hopeful/praying for the biggest possible baby at this point. I know it's normal to have an US date you at 5 days plus or minus the expected based on LMP (obviously this rule goes out the window if you are irregular), last time I dated 9 days earlier than I was (and I know when I O'd). So even though there was a HB, the baby was gone the next day. Feeling much more + this time, but still. ..


----------



## Sorsha

ttcfurrever said:


> Sorsha- yay for 7 weeks! How's the spotting?

Better, thankfully! :) None on the weekend and just a tiny bit of brown yesterday. I'm still eager to check in on things, but feel more positive--with my MMC the spotting never stopped after it started.


----------



## lindsayms05

Good luck to all the girls having scans today and cograts to those that have already had them! I love seeing all the pics and updates for all the ladies on here. :)

As far as tips for nausea, my sister in law had an awful time with ms but found sucking on a Hershey kiss helped her a lot? I was going to try it if I started feeling nauseous because she said it was the only thing that helped her. She was on the anti nausea medicine as well and still had a really rough time with it.

As far as finding out the gender, there is a blood test that can tell you? I've never heard of that. Can someone elaborate on it? Is it expensive?


----------



## Lucy529

Lindsay I think it's the materniT21 test, from my understanding its checks for trisomy 21,18,13 they then also check the sex of the baby. I was told its 3 thousand but insurance and Medicaid pay for it they're doing that one on me and not the 12 weeks scan as of now things might change they can do the test as early as 10 weeks so maybe my next apt?


----------



## hakunamatata

Lucy529 said:


> Lindsay I think it's the materniT21 test, from my understanding its checks for trisomy 21,18,13 they then also check the sex of the baby. I was told its 3 thousand but insurance and Medicaid pay for it they're doing that one on me and not the 12 weeks scan as of now things might change they can do the test as early as 10 weeks so maybe my next apt?

That's interesting. I have a 12 week scan and they will be checking for those trisomies, but they won't be telling me gender unfortunately. I should ask though!

Love all the good news from everyone's scans! :thumbup:


----------



## lindsayms05

Oh ok, thanks Lucy! That might be the test that the nurse explained to me that was a little more accurate than the tests they do at the clinic for those things. I know I had two options, go to a larger hospital for testing or stick with the standard testing done in house which was considered 85% accurate. I didn't want to have to travel, but if insurance does pay for it, maybe I'll look into it.


----------



## eddjanuary10

Piperette said:


> :hi: eddjanuary10 and congrats. I remember you from the What Your Toddler is Wearing Today thread.

Tried to post this earlier but it wouldn't let me. Thank you & huge congrats to you too I see our due dates are close together, hope your well & enjoying pregnancy so far xx


----------



## vtjess423

Lucy529 said:


> Lindsay I think it's the materniT21 test, from my understanding its checks for trisomy 21,18,13 they then also check the sex of the baby. I was told its 3 thousand but insurance and Medicaid pay for it they're doing that one on me and not the 12 weeks scan as of now things might change they can do the test as early as 10 weeks so maybe my next apt?

I was wondering about what that test was myself. I've never heard of it before and my doctor never discussed that option with me. So far I've only had one round of blood work and then the scan I had yesterday. I know I'll have lots more blood work but I won't get another scan until 20 weeks. :( Maybe I'll have to ask her about that test at my next appointment on the 12th.


----------



## Worriedk

So good to hear such good news at all scans! Congrats to all!
No travelling planned for us as we had our holiday a few weeks ago and r moving house soon.
Hope u all r enjoying the gd weather!
Oh out tonigh so I've just gave dd her din, bathed her and now she's sleeping. Quite early but she was knackered as we were at beach today!
Now I'm going to get a shower,eat dinner in peace and watch crap tv! Perfect night in!
Hope everyone is well!


----------



## want2bemommy

I think that test is able to determine the gender, because some of the fetal blood mingles with the mom's blood. I don't think it can tell me though since I've got twins- I'd be interested to know though...


----------



## melann13

So much relief!!! Baby measured exactly as my LMP dates me, 8wks 2 days. Doc didn't do an exact HB count but estimated it to be around 180. Picture's not great because he said he would try an abdominal ultrasound and if he wasn't able to get good info he would do transvag (which I've had before and is not bad as some people say). But this was the abdominal one so the pic's not a close up, but he found all the info he needed. So baby is about 16mm and all looks good! Thanks for the prayers and good vibes!
 



Attached Files:







Baby!!!.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## want2bemommy

Yay! Good news  I don't mind the transvaginal since it gets great pics- But my doctor said next time he would do abdominal since they would be that much bigger


----------



## goldstns

My happy and healthy peanut at his/her photo shoot! Doc said everything looks really good. 163 bpm for it's heart rate!
 



Attached Files:







WP_20130604_002.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Try Rocking

Great ultrasound pictures! Glad to see the babies are doing so great!


----------



## vtjess423

Congrats with all the scans! I'm glad to see the good news!! :) 

I had mine yesterday but I didn't upload a picture. So since I'm seeing all these scans, I'd add mine! LOL This pics from a transvaginal which I didn't mind at all. It may not be the most comfortable thing in the world but it gave me some good shots of my bean!! :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2194v2.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## salamander91

Sorry ladies but I need to rant! My MIL is driving me INSANE! We only told her I was pregnant yesterday and she's already questioned my choice of prenatal vitamins 3 times and she doesn't even know what brand I'm taking! Feeling so judged :/ She just keeps bringing up this pregnacare brand and no matter how many times I tell her I'm already taking some prenatal vitamins as well as extra folic acid because I'm diabetic she just keeps going on and on! :growlmad:

Sorry for that I've just been stressing and blubbing over it for the past hour and I needed to let it out. So oversensitive right now but it's my first pregnancy so I'm constantly worried I'm doing something wrong and her judging my choice of vitamins isn't helping :cry:

Congratulations on all the ultrasounds ladies! :thumbup:


----------



## melann13

vtjess423 said:


> Congrats with all the scans! I'm glad to see the good news!! :)
> 
> I had mine yesterday but I didn't upload a picture. So since I'm seeing all these scans, I'd add mine! LOL This pics from a transvaginal which I didn't mind at all. It may not be the most comfortable thing in the world but it gave me some good shots of my bean!! :)

WOW It looks like a baby!! mine looks like a blur, but I love it just the same! I have had 2 transvag before and didn't think it was bad at all, and was allowed to place the probe myself both times which for me relieves most of the anxiety of it. If I could do my own pap I don't think I'd hate that as much either :haha: Honestly I just have a hard time handling "surprising" movements down there !


----------



## lindsayms05

salamander91 said:


> Sorry ladies but I need to rant! My MIL is driving me INSANE! We only told her I was pregnant yesterday and she's already questioned my choice of prenatal vitamins 3 times and she doesn't even know what brand I'm taking! Feeling so judged :/ She just keeps bringing up this pregnacare brand and no matter how many times I tell her I'm already taking some prenatal vitamins as well as extra folic acid because I'm diabetic she just keeps going on and on! :growlmad:
> 
> Sorry for that I've just been stressing and blubbing over it for the past hour and I needed to let it out. So oversensitive right now but it's my first pregnancy so I'm constantly worried I'm doing something wrong and her judging my choice of vitamins isn't helping :cry:
> 
> Congratulations on all the ultrasounds ladies! :thumbup:

Oh wow! Your MIL certainly has some boundary issues, huh? I'm sorry, that must be tough. Would your husband be able to talk to her if she continues this way? I'm fortunate that even though my mil can be invasive, my OH has no problem calling her out on it. It's made for some interesting conversations but always gets the point across and she backs off. If you can't talk to her, I guess you'll have to remind yourself she has good intentions and ,et it go in one ear and right out the other? Sorry, I don't have better advice but I feel your pain and hope it gets better!


----------



## vtjess423

melann13 said:


> WOW It looks like a baby!! mine looks like a blur, but I love it just the same! I have had 2 transvag before and didn't think it was bad at all, and was allowed to place the probe myself both times which for me relieves most of the anxiety of it. If I could do my own pap I don't think I'd hate that as much either :haha: Honestly I just have a hard time handling "surprising" movements down there !

Yeah it wasn't bad at all. And my technician allowed me to put the probe in myself as well. It definitely makes it easier! :) But this one shot does look like a baby! That's why it's my fave. :thumbup: Some of the others look more like blobs but this one is definitely the best view.

And I'm sorry you are having a rough time with your MIL, salamander. :hugs: I hope things get better!! I don't have much advice, but I would just try to not let it bother you! You do what you think is best for you and your baby.


----------



## salamander91

Thanks ladies :) I know she means well, she has 8 kids herself so she has plenty of advice to give it's just a bit much that she keeps going on about the vitamins. I just blew up at my OH because I was so annoyed at her and he really didn't deserve it :blush: I'll try to let it go in one ear and out the other from now on, just feeling very emotional atm so it doesn't take much to tip me over the edge :haha:


----------



## Radiance

Had to call my OB because I fainted and have been dizzy all day. Appointment is at 4pm and I'm starting to get worried :cry:, I have lost 13 pounds now in 5 weeks.. :nope: Not sure what they're going to do, hoping they don't make me go to the hospital for an iv. My nausea is very severe still! Trying to eat but it makes it worse, I threw up yesterday and hadn't even ate anything yet! Hoping everything is okay with our little jelly bean, had an u/s two weeks ago and saw a perfect heartbeat. I haven't had any cramping or bleeding this whole pregnancy, just don't know why I'm losing so much weight..


----------



## lauraclili

:hugs: radiance! It's the sickness making you lose weight. 

Are getting anything in? Liquids or anything? Your doctor will probably give you and antiemetic, there are anti nausea med too. 

hopefully you get some answers tomorrow. 

My friend (who is a midwife) said that ms is a good sign as it shows your pregnancy hormones are going strong. 

Xxx


----------



## Lucy529

Radiance hugs hun hope that you feel better soon


----------



## hakunamatata

Radiance - hope you're okay. Feel better soon and good luck at the appointment :hugs:

Sal - don't you love unsolicited advice, especially when it comes from the MIL? I actually had a pretty good fight with my MIL last month over the same type of thing. :hugs:

Scan ladies - love the pictures!

AFM it's my baby's first birthday tomorrow! :cake: I can't believe she's a year old :shock:


----------



## Radiance

Thanks ladies!! The appointment was absolutely pointless, she didn't even check me or the baby's heartbeat. All that happened was the nurse took my BP which was perfect and my weight, I lost another 2 pounds in a week- which is a total of 13 pounds. The midwife I saw didn't even take in that I am losing 2 pounds a week and I am not throwing up, just having severe nausea. I think if I'm losing that much weight each week (I'm not overweight) and starting to faint they need to do an u/s or some blood work. See my OB in 3 week, hopefully he will be more help!


----------



## Radiance

lauraclili said:


> :hugs: radiance! It's the sickness making you lose weight.
> 
> Are getting anything in? Liquids or anything? Your doctor will probably give you and antiemetic, there are anti nausea med too.
> 
> hopefully you get some answers tomorrow.
> 
> My friend (who is a midwife) said that ms is a good sign as it shows your pregnancy hormones are going strong.
> 
> Xxx

I know I'm getting all my water in but I'm not sure about getting all my calories in, I do eat but really healthy food. The main thing I eat is fresh fruit, only thing that doesn't make me sick or gag all day and night.


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Radiance I'm sorry you aren't feeling well and the Dr wasn't much help. Hopefully things start to get better soon!

The scans look great girls!

Sal, you've got to love hormones, right? I'm sorry your mil isn't helping much. I hope it gets better soon.

Are any of your so's having 'symptoms'? My husband is complaining about bloating and gas, the other day he was constipated. I told him I only felt a little bad for him. He didn't like that answer. Lol. He has also been a little extra emotional. I find it just a little bit humorous.


----------



## Lucy529

Whit sorry but that's hilarious my hubby got nauseas with his coffee before our BFP which later I laughed at ,he didn't appreciate it much and he has the occasional craving wish he got a few more tho just to even out some of my symptoms LOL


----------



## starrilicious

Does any one watch Game of Thrones? I was seriously traumatised!


----------



## Lola_0106

Starr - yes!! I was not expecting that! Just sat there in shock!!

Do I've found that tescos own ginger biscuits are helping with the nausea, but only if I eat them pretty much constantly! Also ordered some sea bands which will hopefully arrive tomorrow, really hoping they help!


----------



## starrilicious

I think i'll try the seabands, i've constantly got the shakes too.

Oh and even though mostly I don't feel like it, a banana really helps in the morning. Have to force it down though lol. In fact fruit in general is my BFF despite being allergic to it. A good salad is seriously like eating a good cake used to be lol.

Scan day today, we get to see our little munchkin and hopefully he's burrowed in there!

Feels surreal...


----------



## shellideaks

starrilicious said:


> Does any one watch Game of Thrones? I was seriously traumatised!

Yes, it was awful :shock:

Good luck with your scan today :)


----------



## salamander91

Whit- Mine keeps sticking out his stomach and saying he's getting a bump :shrug: oh and that his nipples were puffy :wacko: WTF? :haha:


----------



## Piperette

Ladies, have you seen this? Truly amazing.

Warning, graphic content relating to birth.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...ws-newborn-delivered-INSIDE-amniotic-sac.html


----------



## xx Emily xx

Lots of premature babies are delivered like that.

I'm a NICU nurse and have opened several amniotic sacs on the resuscitaire! It's amazing!

Em xxx


----------



## prettyjen82

starrilicious said:


> Does any one watch Game of Thrones? I was seriously traumatised!

YES!!! Like WTF!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

:hi:

happy 1st birthday to your little princess Hak xxx

Everyones scans are looking fab :thumbup:

That blood test to determine gender sounds very interesting :shock:

Sorry some are feeling crap :hugs:

Im having a good day today, but not getting my hopes up it'll last :nope: My stomach is fighting food a little less and I dont feel totally out of it as I have been :wacko: Had to make a deal with my GP to stay out of hospital :wacko: but enjoying a less sicky day today lol


----------



## Try Rocking

Happy Birthday to your little princess!

I hope you feel better soon TTC :hugs:


----------



## eddjanuary10

Happy first birthday to your lo hakunamatata!

Sorry your not so well Radiance, hope you get better advice as care from your ob.

Hugs ttc, I know how you feel I am struggling with bad ms & it's taking its toll. In my first pregnancy i lost almost a stone during first Tri with sickness & it looks like it's heading that way again. Got to keep snacking and drinking whatever you can. X


----------



## Piperette

Happy 1st Birthday, Ani! :cake:


----------



## salamander91

Happy birthday 1st birthday to Ani! :flower:


----------



## shellideaks

Hope Ani has a lovely Birthday!


----------



## hakunamatata

shellideaks said:


> starrilicious said:
> 
> 
> Does any one watch Game of Thrones? I was seriously traumatised!
> 
> Yes, it was awful :shock:
> 
> Good luck with your scan today :)Click to expand...

I saw it last night :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## new_to_ttc

What is this Game of Thrones? My FB wall went crazy about it too :shrug:


----------



## want2bemommy

I Haven't watched it yet, my hubby's laptop went on the fritz last night so I have to fix it today. I heard it was pretty startling Though. My husband has been emotional too. He had to trap a kitten at work, and it was shaking so bad in the trap he felt so bad so he let it go and didn't tell anybody LOL


----------



## hakunamatata

GoT is pretty much the best show ever.

Poor kitty!


----------



## new_to_ttc

My OH woke this morning and was sick :shock: Maybe thats why I feel a little better today its pushed to him lol


----------



## melann13

Random question. Does anybody else find the 8-9 week fruit ticker odd? I feel like a "large raspberry"- which is what the source site says- is bigger than a green olive. Stupid now that I know my baby is 16mm, I shouldn't be so concerned about the fruit but still! :haha:


----------



## new_to_ttc

lol Melann it gets worse they go a little random :dohh: lol


----------



## hakunamatata

I can't wrap my head around a banana baby, myself.


----------



## WhitheartsQ

The banana is definitely the most odd.


----------



## Lucy529

Happy Birthday to Ani, hakuna hope she has a great time at her party.


----------



## starrilicious

Scan went fine, got to see but not hear a tiny beating heart so our bean is alive and kicking in there!

Gonna make it my profile pic one sec


----------



## Lucy529

Star congrats !!!!


----------



## starrilicious

That was harder than it seemed it would be lol


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay Starri!


----------



## salamander91

My SIL has a banana baby this week.. She's terrified of bananas so she's freaking out! :haha:


----------



## salamander91

Congrats starr :)


----------



## lian_83

I got a new fruit today!


----------



## Tezzy

I got a new fruit today too :)


----------



## Piperette

Me too. 8 weeks today, woohoo!


----------



## shellideaks

I woke up this morning feeling terrible, massive headache and really nauseous. Made worse by managing to drink off milk :sick:


----------



## lauraclili

Shelli, bleuch! Horrible. You have my sympathy. 

I've been prescribed something that makes me feel so much better. Woohoo! I'm feeling a bit better as a result. 

Congratulations on all the new fruit! I'm newfruiting tomorrow. :D

xx


----------



## shellideaks

It was disgusting lol. 

I've just got back in bed as Parker has gone down for her morning nap. She usually sleeps for 2 hours so hoping to get a good snooze.

Glad you're feeling better with the medicine Laura :)


----------



## xx Emily xx

Congratulations on the new fruit ladies!!

I'm not feeling too bad yet. Got booking in appt with midwife later. Can't wait!!

Em xxx


----------



## ttcfurrever

Morning ladies! I hope those with MS are feeling better. Mine seemed to have slowed down a bit. Now I just get full really fast. I made a small taco salad for dinner last night and could barely finish it. I think I have indigestion too :wacko:

Radiance- I really hope that you feel better, that just sounds awful! Have you tried vitamin b6? That's in the nausea prescription my doctor gave me (that and unison) and It worked really well for my ms. I hope that it eases up soon for you :hugs:

Star- awesome scan pic :happydance::happydance:

Hakuna- I hope the party was a hit. Happy birthday to your little one. 


I have to try to get some cleaning done today. We move our next Tuesday so everything needs a good wipe down. I hope that I'll have the energy.


----------



## Worriedk

Hope all those with ms start feeling better soon. I seem to feel sick in the evening but haven't been sick yet.
All go here, working all weekend and we r moving house next week. Also settling dd into new daycare. All very busy and very stressful! Can't wait to get moved. Hope everyone is good.


----------



## lian_83

Help! Need nausea relief.. I tried peppermint tea, not really my cup of..

I have this sudden aversion for dairy, too bad cause I just bought 2 litres of organic yogurt. Having gag reflex just imagining it.


----------



## wrightywales

Hello ladies

Loving all the scan pictures :) :happydance::happydance:

Im sorry to hear a few of you are struggling with MS. Hope it settles down soon

hakunamatata - Hope your lo had a lovely birthday :)

Sorry I've not been posting much but have been reading :) Im not really feeling pregnant or having many symptoms so been trying to relax and stay away from googling things. I met my MW yesterday, who is a lovely woman and is using my lmp to date me for now as she said the early scan can be a little unreliable for dating due to the fact size can differ for every baby at the early stages and some can have growth spurts, which means by her sums im 9 weeks today not 8 weeks 4 days going by the scan. She said I should recieve my 12 week scan in a week or so which im very nervous about as ive said not having many symptoms and can't help but think something is wrong. symptoms ive got are very slightly sore boobs no where near as bad as they were a few weeks ago, heartburn, a little constiption and a little nausea but only when cleaning my teeth (strange)

Hope everyone in the UK is enjoying the sunny weather while it lasts :) xxx


----------



## salamander91

Sounds like lots of us are moving soon! I'm moving tomorrow but I've not been sleeping well all week without my OH here so I'm just too exhausted to clean properly.. oops :blush: Really need to clean the skirting boards but I have arthritis in my knees so theres no way I'm crawling around the house. Should have got OH to do it before he left :haha:

No MS for me yet :thumbup: I'm hoping I won't get it but it's probably just not kicked in yet.


----------



## Lucy529

Need some reassurance ladies I have been cramping since last night I though it was gas finally was able to use the bathroom but they were still there and woke up with more cramping this morning kinda like af cramps no spotting or anything is this normal? I don't want to freak out but any thoughts?


----------



## wrightywales

Cramping is common in early pregcancy. Its your uterus stretching ready for growing baby. If it gets really bad I would phone your midwife for advice or if you start bleeding I would visit your local emergancy department. Try taking things easy and I hope it calms down xx


----------



## shellideaks

Lucy529 said:


> Need some reassurance ladies I have been cramping since last night I though it was gas finally was able to use the bathroom but they were still there and woke up with more cramping this morning kinda like af cramps no spotting or anything is this normal? I don't want to freak out but any thoughts?

It's completely normal, I'm always cramping and seem to have permanent backache. You only need to worry if it's unbearable pain or accompanied by bleeding.


----------



## Lucy529

Wrighty thanks for your words they are not bad but noticeable not bleeding or spotting so am really praying your right and its just stretching hope it stops soon tho

Shelli thanks


----------



## new_to_ttc

I get awful crampy, af style like in tops of legs too kinf od cramping after dtd. Id not worry too much unless it gets unbareable or is accompanied by bleeding :hugs: Try a warm bath and relax xxx

Hope everyones move goes well :thumbup:

Yay on all the new fruits!! The days and weeks are really ticking by!!

Hope everyones urghhh symptoms ease off a bit :hugs: I was getting a tad paranoid and my quickly reduced sickness to go from dehydration and concerned doctors to feeling energetic was worrying, so I tried some yoghurt today - been stricty no dairy... and it made me :sick: so feeling a little more reassured and glad that regular foods are staying down :thumbup:


----------



## lauraclili

Also, bear in mind that lots of women start getting worse cramps and some brown spotting at 8ish weeks as this corresponds to when your next period would have been and your body is still kind of in the groove, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Lucy529

New can't really take a bath am at work early today covering for my boss but am going to take it easy and hope he can come in in the afternoon so I can relax at home am glad there's no bleeding or spotting and ms is still around so that's at least good 

Ladies thanks for your words


----------



## vtjess423

I've been getting cramping every now and then myself as well. It comes and goes and is more uncomfortable than painful. I mentioned them to my OB and she didn't have any concerns so I'm just attributing it to the stretching and growing of my uterus. :thumbup: I remember having a little bit with my son but I think this time the cramps seem to be a bit worse. 

It's odd for me, because with my AF, I NEVER get cramping. So getting it when I'm pregnant seems oddly backwards to me!! LOL :)


----------



## wrightywales

vtjess423 said:


> I've been getting cramping every now and then myself as well. It comes and goes and is more uncomfortable than painful. I mentioned them to my OB and she didn't have any concerns so I'm just attributing it to the stretching and growing of my uterus. :thumbup: I remember having a little bit with my son but I think this time the cramps seem to be a bit worse.
> 
> It's odd for me, because with my AF, I NEVER get cramping. So getting it when I'm pregnant seems oddly backwards to me!! LOL :)

I never used to get them with my AF either lol does feel strange when I do get them now :huh: not had them for a few days. No doubt I will probably get them again lol


----------



## lindsayms05

Ditto on cramping! I hadn't really had much cramping, but over the last few days I've really been feeling them. Nothing too bad, just noticeable!


----------



## shellideaks

vtjess423 said:


> I remember having a little bit with my son but I think this time the cramps seem to be a bit worse.

When I was pregnant with Parker my midwife told me that the cramps get worse with each pregnancy as everything has been stretched out before. Same as after-pains once you've given birth. I'm dreading them more than labour this time lol.


----------



## Lucy529

Well I guess I need to panic am bleeding now :cry: passed a small clot please pray for us


----------



## shellideaks

Lucy529 said:


> Well I guess I need to panic am bleeding now :cry: passed a small clot please pray for us

Thinking of you Lucy, hope everything is okay :hugs:


----------



## goldstns

lucy- praying for you and bean!


----------



## vtjess423

Lucy529 said:


> Well I guess I need to panic am bleeding now :cry: passed a small clot please pray for us

I'm so sorry that you are going through this. You are in my thoughts and prayers. I hope it turns out to be nothing! :hugs:



wrightywales said:

> I never used to get them with my AF either lol does feel strange when I do get them now not had them for a few days. No doubt I will probably get them again lol

It makes me feel better that I'm not the only one who's backwards! :thumbup:




shellideaks said:

> When I was pregnant with Parker my midwife told me that the cramps get worse with each pregnancy as everything has been stretched out before. Same as after-pains once you've given birth. I'm dreading them more than labour this time lol.

Oh, great, worse after-pains? :dohh: Definitely not looking forward to that!! It's funny I was talking to my mom the other day (who's had 3 kids) and she seemed worried when I told her that I was having cramping. I told her that I'd heard it gets worse with each pregnancy and asked if she had any. She said she didn't. She said she remembers the stretching of the uterus but doesn't remember it being painful at all. :shrug: She always said her doctor told her that her body was perfectly made to have kids (thought I guess we are all supposed be :winkwink:) so maybe that had something to do with it. :)


----------



## wrightywales

Lucy529 said:


> Well I guess I need to panic am bleeding now :cry: passed a small clot please pray for us

Thinking of you hun. I hope all turns out to be fine xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Lucy - thinking of you hun, hope everything turns out ok 

Em xxx


----------



## lindsayms05

Lucy...prayers and happy vibes your way!


----------



## Try Rocking

Thinking of you Lucy :hugs:


----------



## salamander91

Thinking of you Lucy :hugs: Hope everythings ok


----------



## new_to_ttc

shellideaks said:


> vtjess423 said:
> 
> 
> I remember having a little bit with my son but I think this time the cramps seem to be a bit worse.
> 
> When I was pregnant with Parker my midwife told me that the cramps get worse with each pregnancy as everything has been stretched out before. Same as after-pains once you've given birth. I'm dreading them more than labour this time lol.Click to expand...

Im told baby #3 hurts a lot more before and after too :argh: I wasnt bad at all with George, but I put that down to the 8 years gap between the 2 :haha: I am slightly more paranoid this time :rofl:

Lucy I hope you are ok :hugs: Can you speak with a doctor tonight?


----------



## Lucy529

Going to dr this afternoon the cramping is almost stopped and bleeding slowed still a few clots sorry tmi but praying all is ok will know this afternoon


----------



## starrilicious

Woah I missed 4 pages!

I have been feeling so sick, the only time I don't feel sick is when I am eating bleurgh!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Will they be able to do an u/s this afternoon hun??

Sorry you are so sickly star, hope it eases up some for you xx


----------



## lian_83

Girls, i started light bleeding with severe nausea earlier. Around midnight, I went to the ER and my HCG was taken. Also did a scan but there machine is quite primitive, at least thats what the ward doctor said. Sac is still there and like a trace of what is inside. It was really blurry and pixelated. Now scared out of my wits till morning schedule with a trained sonographer. Hcg seems to be on track 54000, but could not be a basis at this stage.. I'm just crying right now, dont know what will happen..


----------



## Radiance

I never felt cramps or stretching with my other two, I sure do with this one! I thought I was going to fall over and die yesterday- cramps, backache and severe breast pain! :haha:


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Lucy and Lian I hope all is well! You and your babies will be in my thoughts and prayers. 

Hope ms is getting better for those struggling with it.

I have had cramps off and on, this is only my first though, so I can't say if its worse or better than last.


----------



## vtjess423

lian_83 said:


> Girls, i started light bleeding with severe nausea earlier. Around midnight, I went to the ER and my HCG was taken. Also did a scan but there machine is quite primitive, at least thats what the ward doctor said. Sac is still there and like a trace of what is inside. It was really blurry and pixelated. Now scared out of my wits till morning schedule with a trained sonographer. Hcg seems to be on track 54000, but could not be a basis at this stage.. I'm just crying right now, dont know what will happen..

I'm sorry to hear that, lian! :hugs: Best of luck to you! I'll be thinking of you. I hope you get good news in the morning!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lian I hope a better sonograph brings good news :hugs: xxx


----------



## starrilicious

Lucy529 said:


> Going to dr this afternoon the cramping is almost stopped and bleeding slowed still a few clots sorry tmi but praying all is ok will know this afternoon

Hope all is good hun xx


----------



## Lucy529

Lian hope the better u/s can give you a better look praying for you hun 

Ttc yes am getting checked by the dr and an u/s she said that bleeding can be normal but am not o sure with blood clots :( cramping seems to have stopped but the bleeding still going am just numb to the whole thing I mean a week ago we a little baby with a great heart beat and now this ? :( sorry if I start to rant but it just scares me that I might not be meant to be a mom I guess reality is starting to sink in that this might be the end


----------



## new_to_ttc

Lucy rant away hun, bleeding is always scary however 'normal' it might be. I really hope the u/s brings you good news hun xxxx We're all here to listen in the meantime if you need to vent a bit xxxx


----------



## lindsayms05

Thinking about you both Lian and Lucy! Staying positive for you.


----------



## melann13

Lucy, you are in my prayers. I have heard of women having a "partial period" when the part of the uterus that is not supporting the baby is shed as your body thinks you are supposed to, in which case you'll be just fine. The fact that the cramping has stopped is great news.

Lian, you also are in my prayers and I hope that you are able to get better answers today.

Starrilicous- I'm in the same boat. I eat and feel great, so I start to think MS is gone, and then 20 minutes later it's back. I need to keep stuffing my face to keep from feeling:sick:


----------



## Worriedk

Thinking of you both Lian and Lucy! Take it easy. xo


----------



## Sorsha

Hope you can get a better scan, Lian, and that everything turns out okay when you see the doctor, Lucy! :hugs: This stuff is so scary.

I am continuing to have spotting on and off, but saw my midwife today (and she seems great, so yay!) and am booked for what they called a "viability ultrasound" Monday afternoon. Glad they were able to get me in as early as I was hoping, excited and nervous to see how things are going in there...


----------



## Lucy529

got home from dr and everything seems to be ok, baby has a strong heartbeat they didn't see where the bleeding is comming from but they think that the placenta hit a blood vessel which is causing the bleeding am to keep an eye on it and am resting praying that everything continues to go well thanks for the prayers ladies


----------



## lindsayms05

I'm so glad to read your update Lucy! Your little one is still holding on nice and strong. :) Try to get some rest an not worry. Continued thoughts your way!


----------



## melann13

That's fantastic news Lucy! Put your feet up, take a deep breath, and cherish being pregnant!


----------



## prettyjen82

Lucy529 said:


> got home from dr and everything seems to be ok, baby has a strong heartbeat they didn't see where the bleeding is comming from but they think that the placenta hit a blood vessel which is causing the bleeding am to keep an eye on it and am resting praying that everything continues to go well thanks for the prayers ladies

So glad to hear your positive update!! So awesome!!:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Worriedk

Great news lucy! X


----------



## xx Emily xx

Lucy - sooo pleased to hear this update, hang on little bean!

Em xxx


----------



## salamander91

Great new Lucy :thumbup:

I'm feeling really down and guilty about it :nope: My OH has gone to visit his family and won't be back until the 25th but he's only been gone a few days and I've hardly been sleeping and gone through a whole toilet roll I've been crying so much! I've asked him to come home earlier so he's going to check flights but I know he's not happy about it :cry: I feel really bad for him but I'm seriously concerned that our bean would get hurt if I carry on with this stress for 3 weeks and bean has to come first.


----------



## SBinRI

Aww Sal! No way that you could join him?


----------



## lian_83

Hi girls, I'm back from the hospital. It was a very long wait esp inside the ER, it doesn't feel very pleasant. Good news is the baby is still there with a strong heartbeat. Bad news is I was diagnosed with a small subchorionic hemorrhage - threatened abortion. Nothing could really be done at this stage other than rest.


----------



## ttcfurrever

Lian- I am so glad that you were able to see your bean! Please get lots of rest!


----------



## wrightywales

Lucy529 said:


> got home from dr and everything seems to be ok, baby has a strong heartbeat they didn't see where the bleeding is comming from but they think that the placenta hit a blood vessel which is causing the bleeding am to keep an eye on it and am resting praying that everything continues to go well thanks for the prayers ladies

Glad to hear everything went well with you scan xx


----------



## wrightywales

lian_83 said:


> Hi girls, I'm back from the hospital. It was a very long wait esp inside the ER, it doesn't feel very pleasant. Good news is the baby is still there with a strong heartbeat. Bad news is I was diagnosed with a small subchorionic hemorrhage - threatened abortion. Nothing could really be done at this stage other than rest.

Get plenty of rest xxx


----------



## Lucy529

Lian glad your bean is ok take it easy and rest hun :hugs:

Salamander hope your hubby is able to come home but like SB said there's no way you can join him? 

Afm going back to work today but taking it easy there too hope nothing else happens have had no more bleeding just a few pots and here and there


----------



## melann13

Hello ladies.
Headache and back ache here. Anybody else? I mentioned my back ache to the nurse yesterday when there for my intake appt. She reassured me that everything is just stretching. I had horrible back PAIN with my MC, this is more of just an uncomfortable ache. No bleeding, no cramps, just ache. Headache on and off for the last two days. Drinking some half caff tea (I keep my intake between 50-100mg) as my migraines used to only respond to caffeine. This isn't a legit migraine (I used to get some doozies when on combo BC, thank you Estrogen), but I'm sure this is related to the estrogen, and it's definitely concentrated behind my eye.
Just looking for someone to commiserate with :)


----------



## wrightywales

I have a little backache too but i also have scoliosis (curve of the spine) which my MW said could get worse with pregnancy lol not suffered with it for well over 13 years as its only a mild curve found in my teens and never got worse. I also have a tilted uterus which can cuse backache to start earlier. Im down as MW led care but if my back really does get bad she said they may change it to consultant led :/


----------



## salamander91

I wish I could go but I don't have the money for that flights and my midwife appointment is the 17th so it's a bit of a difficult time. I've gone to my parents today and I'm feeling a little better.


----------



## Lucy529

salamander is staying with your parents something that can be arranged? glad that your feeling better

my bbs are sore today not to bad but noticable, glad that am getting some symptoms there has been no more bleeding and no cramping Thank God, hoping that it keeps this way the rest of the pregnancy i just need this baby to hold on until the end of December hope that you are all doing good today


----------



## salamander91

Yes Lucy I'll be staying with them from now on :) So glad your bleeding and cramping stopped :thumbup:


----------



## Lucy529

salamander good that you are able to stay at your parents that will def keep you calm, there is no family around me so it's you girls my hubby and my boss that are keeping me calm i think i would be a mess if i didn't have someone to talk to especially now

am very happy that there has been no more anything hope that these two weeks fly


----------



## lindsayms05

So glad to hear your update Lian! Take time for yourself and get plenty of rest!

As for headaches, yes! I've been having headaches the last few days. I ended up taking out my contacts and drinking lots of water in case it's a touch of dehydration. Iv been resting a lot, but ended up taking some Tylenol yesterday. I'm trying hard not toyake any medicines but I caved yesterday. So far today it's not too bad!


----------



## live_in_hope

Hey ladies! :wave:
I'm so sorry for not posting for such a long time. I was quite poorly last week and have been so tired so just couldnt keep up with all the posts :dohh: so I feel really out of it now!

I do hope you are all ok! Everything ok this end....touchwood, still no sickness and rarely get a little queasy now. I am quite tired alot though but as I am feeling better now, i am feeling better generally :thumbup:

I have my first MW appointment weds (9 weeks) and also a private scan in the evening that i booked when I first got my BFP so that'll be a good day! :dance: xxx


----------



## Heather11

I am so nauseous!!!! ARGH! hahaha I hope this goes away as fast as it came on! Next week is my first ultra sound! I will be just shy of 7 weeks! Will I be able to hear the heart beat by then????


----------



## lian_83

Thanks lucy, wrighty, ttcfurever.. 

Bleeding has stopped now, would that be a good thing? Havent seen blood in like 18 hours. I'm afraid still bleeding internally.


----------



## Worriedk

Glad u r doing better lian!
I think That is a good sign that bleeding has stopped. Just continue to rest!

Hope ur feeling better after being poorly last week live!

Heather, I had a scan at around 7+3 and seen heartbeat but I know some don't at that early! Good luck!

Hope all u girls with backache and headaches feel better soon! This warm weather doesn't help but its lovely to see!

Lucy; glad things have settled for u!
Sal; glad ur in with parents and hope time goes quickly!

I'm getting an early night. Hubby out and I am working all weekend!


----------



## markswife10

Heather11 said:


> I am so nauseous!!!! ARGH! hahaha I hope this goes away as fast as it came on! Next week is my first ultra sound! I will be just shy of 7 weeks! Will I be able to hear the heart beat by then????

My nausea hit at 6 weeks, then died down a bit at 7 weeks (was more off and on and manageable), but now it has picked back up now that I'm 9 weeks. SO ready for the second tri! LOL! 

Yes you should definitely be able to hear a heartbeat by almost 7 weeks! <3 It is the best feeling in the world! :cloud9:


----------



## mo0nangel

Girls! sorry I've been MIA! I've been so sick and exhausted...sick with all day nausea! But I took some Zofran and have been feeling a little better. 
I finally told my parents and they are sooo excited!! I thought they would be mad or something  Tomorrow I tell my in laws and then the rest of the world will know...which wasn't my plan but it is what it is now...It'll be my parent's first grandchild :D And my mom said she'll be staying a month with me after the baby is born, i'm sooo excited!! :D

Glad to hear that Lucy and Lian are doing well!! :)


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hi ladies, hope everyone is ok? Sorry I haven't been on in so long, been so busy and have been napping when Alex does as he's been waking at 6am lately! I have my booking appointment with the midwife on Tuesday, and we're selling our sofas, someone's coming to look today, my OH said if they're gone by Tuesday the midwife will be sitting on a deck chair on Tuesday lol, oh well. Also got Alex's appointment the same day at the children's outpatients where we will be starting to wean him off his epilepsy medication! 

Why does 1st tri seem to go quite quick but the weeks feel like they are dragging by? My OH is going to combat stress for 2 weeks a week on Tuesday and then the day after we are back we have the scan, I'm not sure if them 2 weeks will go slow or fast? My sister is staying with me and Alex so I'm not totally alone  and well probably spend a couple nights at my mums too. 

Well it's a nice day here in Wrexham so I'm gona get ready to go up to my mums and get the paddling pool out for Alex  x


----------



## starrilicious

this sex ban sucks. I feel so annoyed!


----------



## Heather11

markswife10 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> I am so nauseous!!!! ARGH! hahaha I hope this goes away as fast as it came on! Next week is my first ultra sound! I will be just shy of 7 weeks! Will I be able to hear the heart beat by then????
> 
> My nausea hit at 6 weeks, then died down a bit at 7 weeks (was more off and on and manageable), but now it has picked back up now that I'm 9 weeks. SO ready for the second tri! LOL!
> 
> Yes you should definitely be able to hear a heartbeat by almost 7 weeks! <3 It is the best feeling in the world! :cloud9:Click to expand...

awwww i really cant wait!!!! i love your avi! i'm a doxie mom too!!


----------



## kiki13

Hi,

Can I join? I'm 6 weeks pregnant and my edd is Jan 30th! First doctor's appointment is on the 13th and I'm hoping they will let me see my little baby. Congrats to you all :hugs:


----------



## markswife10

Heather11 said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> I am so nauseous!!!! ARGH! hahaha I hope this goes away as fast as it came on! Next week is my first ultra sound! I will be just shy of 7 weeks! Will I be able to hear the heart beat by then????
> 
> My nausea hit at 6 weeks, then died down a bit at 7 weeks (was more off and on and manageable), but now it has picked back up now that I'm 9 weeks. SO ready for the second tri! LOL!
> 
> Yes you should definitely be able to hear a heartbeat by almost 7 weeks! <3 It is the best feeling in the world! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> awwww i really cant wait!!!! i love your avi! i'm a doxie mom too!!Click to expand...

<3 Hehe thanks! That's our baby Kandi <3 She's a doll baby!


----------



## Sorsha

So glad to hear things seem to be okay, Lucy and Lian. FX it stays that way for both of you! 

Re: aches, I've had a headache the last couple evenings, thankfully Tylenol helped. I also find my back/hips/legs start to get achy and uncomfortable if I'm in the same position for very long... Sitting through a two hour meeting has become very difficult!

Some info my mom passed on to me that I hadn't known, so maybe some of you didn't either: while we need to be extra careful with sun protection while pregnant, research has found some ill effects of sunscreen on the fetus--babies more likely to be underweight at birth. Specifically the type of sunscreen where you absorb the chemicals through your skin--the external ones like zinc are fine. So now I need to find some new sunscreen! Does anyone who already knew this have a brand they like? 

Two more days until ultrasound... Not that I'm counting down the hours or anything. ;)


----------



## Lucy529

starrilicious said:


> this sex ban sucks. I feel so annoyed!

Ugh I hear ya we have to wait two weeks until next drs apt to make sure baby is ok, I know it's worth it but its tough too :haha::blush:


Hey am an OLIVE :happydance:


----------



## eddjanuary10

Just thought I would send out some hugs to anyone who needs one today. Feeling pretty awful myself and I know I'm not the only one! 

:hugs::hugs: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## melann13

Sorsha said:


> So glad to hear things seem to be okay, Lucy and Lian. FX it stays that way for both of you!
> 
> Re: aches, I've had a headache the last couple evenings, thankfully Tylenol helped. I also find my back/hips/legs start to get achy and uncomfortable if I'm in the same position for very long... Sitting through a two hour meeting has become very difficult!
> 
> Some info my mom passed on to me that I hadn't known, so maybe some of you didn't either: while we need to be extra careful with sun protection while pregnant, research has found some ill effects of sunscreen on the fetus--babies more likely to be underweight at birth. Specifically the type of sunscreen where you absorb the chemicals through your skin--the external ones like zinc are fine. So now I need to find some new sunscreen! Does anyone who already knew this have a brand they like?
> 
> Two more days until ultrasound... Not that I'm counting down the hours or anything. ;)

Re: the sunscreen thing. I had heard this even separately from being pregnant, that most sunscreens work by being absorbed directly into the skin, and there are some nasty chemicals in them. Ideally you want one that legitimately blocks the rays. The old school zinc oxide (that is white on your skin) is supposed to be the best. However, MOST brands don't work that way at all. The easiest way to find zinc oxide sunscreen is to look at the "Baby" brands. I have a small bottle of Aveeno Baby which is pretty much straight up zinc oxide. It was pricier, so I don't let DH use it :) Hope that helps!


----------



## Lucy529

I have a question ..... Thinking back I just realized that my af would of been due the day I had the bleeding it felt exactly like my regular af, I haven't bleed since just a little brown that same afternoon do you guys think that my body just though I was suppose to get af? Am still nervous thinking that something might go wrong but holding on to hope any thoughts? Thanks ladies


----------



## Sorsha

melann13 said:


> Re: the sunscreen thing. I had heard this even separately from being pregnant, that most sunscreens work by being absorbed directly into the skin, and there are some nasty chemicals in them. Ideally you want one that legitimately blocks the rays. The old school zinc oxide (that is white on your skin) is supposed to be the best. However, MOST brands don't work that way at all. The easiest way to find zinc oxide sunscreen is to look at the "Baby" brands. I have a small bottle of Aveeno Baby which is pretty much straight up zinc oxide. It was pricier, so I don't let DH use it :) Hope that helps!

That's a great tip--thanks! :)



Lucy529 said:


> I have a question ..... Thinking back I just realized that my af would of been due the day I had the bleeding it felt exactly like my regular af, I haven't bleed since just a little brown that same afternoon do you guys think that my body just though I was suppose to get af? Am still nervous thinking that something might go wrong but holding on to hope any thoughts? Thanks ladies

I have definitely heard of women getting "breakthrough bleeding" when their AF would have been due--I don't think it's terribly uncommon. So it sounds totally reasonable to me that that could have been it!


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Hey girls! Glad to hear that for the most part everyone is doing well! Sorry to those with aches and ms, I hope they get better soon. 

I had my scan yesterday. It went great! Hb was 172, and baby was measuring 2 days ahead. It all looks great! Couldn't be happier!


----------



## new_to_ttc

:hugs: right back at you edd :hugs: hope you are ok hun xxxxx

Lian and Lucy so glad babys are doing ok :hugs: You both need to rest, especially you Lian :hugs: If I can try instill a bit of confidence, my friend has had 'threanten miscarriage' on her notes since she was 8 weeks due to a very similar bleed - her baby is now 29wks+1... labour is imminant we know this, but on strict bedrest she is defying all the odds. It no longer says threatened miscarriage either :happydance: Baby and blood clot are same size and he kicks the hell out of it causing problems :dohh: but they are both ok... a few more days and she'll even get to deliver at her regular hospital instead of a specialist one :happydance: Keep rested hun!!

Sorry some are suffering various aches and pains :wacko: And MS seems to be kicking in all over :wacko: 

I had 2 days with minimal sickness but then it hit again yesterday like a brick :cry: was sooooooooo ill :wacko: I also got this weird pain in my leg, in my thigh, quite central... if I didnt know better I would say its taken a kick or something its a very particular area, doesnt displace pain anywhere lse at all unlike an ache or cramp etc no bruises though :shrug: very weird lol 

Hope the UK ladies are enjoying the sun :thumbup: I missed most of it today as I had a special karate course, and I have karate again tomorrow - but in 2 weeks I take my grading and then I can start toning down my training. Special arrangemenst have been made for my grading so I wont receive any punches to my stomach, nor will have have to be thrown to the floor, phew! I do however have to complete all sections which include some twisting kicks etc :wacko:


----------



## Tezzy

Think it's all over for me girls. Lots of brown blood today just like when I had my mc last year.

Will be back if all is ok but for now it's goodbye from me. Wishing you all the best for your pregnancies and hopin you have a happy and healthy 9 months and beyond x


----------



## shellideaks

Sorry to hear that Tezzy, I'll keep everything crossed that things are okay. Hope to hear from you soon. x


----------



## ttcfurrever

live_in_hope said:


> Hey ladies! :wave:
> I'm so sorry for not posting for such a long time. I was quite poorly last week and have been so tired so just couldnt keep up with all the posts :dohh: so I feel really out of it now!
> 
> I do hope you are all ok! Everything ok this end....touchwood, still no sickness and rarely get a little queasy now. I am quite tired alot though but as I am feeling better now, i am feeling better generally :thumbup:
> 
> I have my first MW appointment weds (9 weeks) and also a private scan in the evening that i booked when I first got my BFP so that'll be a good day! :dance: xxx

I hope that you have a great appointment :thumbup:



Heather11 said:


> I am so nauseous!!!! ARGH! hahaha I hope this goes away as fast as it came on! Next week is my first ultra sound! I will be just shy of 7 weeks! Will I be able to hear the heart beat by then????

Sorry for the ms Heather. We all seem to be having it bad right now. I am so excited for you to see your little bean at your appointment :happydance:



lian_83 said:


> Thanks lucy, wrighty, ttcfurever..
> 
> Bleeding has stopped now, would that be a good thing? Havent seen blood in like 18 hours. I'm afraid still bleeding internally.

That's a very good sign Lian :thumbup:. When is your next appointment?


----------



## ttcfurrever

Oh Tezzy, I am so sorry :hugs:. Have you spoken to the doctor? Please keep us updated.


----------



## hakunamatata

:hugs: Tezzy hoping for the best.


----------



## Lucy529

Tezzy praying for you hun :hugs:


----------



## melann13

So this is super random, but I thought it was entertaining enough to share with you ladies.
I called my brother today to tell him. He's 11 years older than I (we are half siblings, but grew up together) and when my mom told him she was pregnant with me his first reaction was "Oh good I get to be an uncle someday" :) So I called him today and told him and he laughed! And I said "what could possibly be so funny?" He said, let me give the phone to "his wife". So SIL takes the phone. She is pretty new (a couple years) to the family, and I don't know her very well, but think she's fantastic. She said that she has this bizarre sixth sense in regards to pregnancy. She didn't even take tests with her 2 kids because she "knew" and apparently has been the first to tell some of her friends that they were pregnant. So I guess 2 weeks ago she and my brother were out walking the dog and she told him I was pregnant. He asked her how she knew that and she said she just knew... She also informed me that she has successfully predicted the gender of every kid born to her friends and family, and her own. So she asked if I wanted to know what we're having. I said sure, she says we're having a girl! Obviously I won't put stock in it until we have the 20 week ultrasound, but I do find it amusing! We are also predicted a girl based on the Chinese gender chart. Last pregnancy I had no inclination. This one I do feel like is a girl, but DH is convinced it's a boy. But, I think it's totally normal for women to want a girl and men to want a boy.
Thoughts?


----------



## Lucy529

Melann that's a little funny lol but neat at the same time if she gets it right you could use her to predict your next pregnancy instead of buying tests lol


----------



## eddjanuary10

Tezzy, hope to see u back with good news. Hugs x


----------



## starrilicious

oh dear tezzy. will keep you in my prayers!

got unexpected free tickets to see the stone roses plus free drinks for the hubs. knackered but it was worth it!


----------



## lian_83

Thanks new_to_ttc. Since the nurse virtually gave a death sentence to my baby, 'go home and wait to miscarry', I decided to take matters in own hands and put myself to bedrest until the hematoma disappears or shrink. I think I'm still pregnant as my boobs are becoming more tender and the morning sickness is worsening. Also strict pelvic rest for me. 

Tezzy, hoping you get some good news. :hug:

Lucy, I agree that your body is still probably confused that it's time for AF hence the bleed. Nothing to worry, it's very normal esp if you are very regular.


----------



## hakunamatata

Good luck Lian :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

Lian funny you should say that I have only been "regular" since November, before then I only had af maybe once a year. My dr said I bled bc I had been irregular? What ever the reason I hope it doesn't happen again

Am glad that your taking care of yourself I am restricting myself too, just to be on the safe side can't do bed rest but taking it easy your symptoms continuing is a great sign keep positive and good luck to us :hugs:


----------



## ttcfurrever

Happy Sunday ladies!

Just lounging on the sofa with the hubs and getting ready to watch a movie. I hope that you are all feeling well today.


----------



## horseypants

Liam and tezzy, thinking of you ladies.


----------



## Lola_0106

Hey, Im a bit worried today. TMI sorry - I have been having light pink discharge all day, a bit of brown sometimes too. I still have stomach pains as well :( I have a doctors appointment tomorrow and going to ask for a scan, just hoping this isn't the beginning of the end!


----------



## Lucy529

Lola hope all goes well for you hun FX :hugs:


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Lola, lian, Lucy, and tezzy I hope everthing turns out well. Take care of yourselves and keep us updated. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lucy529

Happy nine weeks whit


----------



## goldstns

Praying for all of you that are experiencing some scares right now!!


----------



## kiki13

Praying for you all and hoping with all my heart that everything will be 100% fine :hugs:


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Lucy529 said:


> Happy nine weeks whit

Thanks Lucy! We are only one day apart!


----------



## salamander91

Thinking of all you ladies having scares atm. Hope everything turns out okay :flower:


----------



## lian_83

Every single day feels like a year.


----------



## hakunamatata

Hugs ladies :hugs: Keep the faith.

Ani had her birthday party today. I'm exhausted!! She's already in bed lol :haha:


----------



## Lucy529

hakunamatata said:


> Hugs ladies :hugs: Keep the faith.
> 
> Ani had her birthday party today. I'm exhausted!! She's already in bed lol :haha:

I bet it was fun tho :) ooh loved the cake made me crave a piece :haha:


----------



## Radiance

Anyone else have horrible heartburn? I just ate a cupcake and instead of my nausea kicking my butt it's my heartburn.


----------



## Try Rocking

I hope all the babies are snug and safe where they belong :hugs: 

I've been having heartburn for weeks now, I don't remember getting it until later with my daughter but I've been getting it a lot already.


----------



## Radiance

Try Rocking said:


> I hope all the babies are snug and safe where they belong :hugs:
> 
> I've been having heartburn for weeks now, I don't remember getting it until later with my daughter but I've been getting it a lot already.

Same here! I had it with my other two but much later in pregnancy, I started getting heartburn about 3 weeks ago, it's been pretty bad this week.


----------



## goldstns

Whats your ladies opinion on the heart monitor Doppler?


----------



## Tezzy

Thanks everybody, got a scan at 9.15 tomorrow morning to see if everything is ok but i know in my heart its over.


----------



## salamander91

goldstns said:


> Whats your ladies opinion on the heart monitor Doppler?

I love the idea of them but I don't think I'd try them until I was near my 20 week scan. I would only freak myself out if I couldn't find the heartbeat and I'd have ages to wait to know bubbies okay if I did it earlier then that.


----------



## shellideaks

Tezzy said:


> Thanks everybody, got a scan at 9.15 tomorrow morning to see if everything is ok but i know in my heart its over.

Hope the scan goes well Tezzy, I'm praying that your lil bean is safe. x


----------



## shellideaks

goldstns said:


> Whats your ladies opinion on the heart monitor Doppler?

I have a Sonoline B Doppler, I've not dug it out yet for this baby but I picked up Parker's heartbeat just fine from 9+5 onwards.


----------



## ttcfurrever

Good luck tomorrow Tezzy. Praying for you and your bean.


----------



## Lucy529

Tezzy said:


> Thanks everybody, got a scan at 9.15 tomorrow morning to see if everything is ok but i know in my heart its over.

Praying that everything goes well for you hun :hugs:


----------



## Radiance

I am very nervous! I'm most likely getting a scan today to ease my feelings because while my OB was gone for 3 weeks, I had to see a midwife that confused my file with others and asked me several questions about "did I get the call I miscarried" thinking she was reading old things in my file, when the ER made a mistake saying I miscarried, nope she kept going. I finally told her that, I just got my BETA results a few days ago, and of course they doubled- she deleted all the history and said oh.. you're still pregnant. Never even checked me or the baby! I called because my next appointment would be in another 3 weeks and of course I started getting nervous, not understanding why that was in my file!!

4pm could not get here any faster! Even though we have seen our baby and heartbeat, it's always nerve wracking! This is the 3rd time someone has made a mistake like that on my file!

Only place in this town to be seen too... not sure I want to be delivered here.


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Tezzy I am sorry you are feeling that way, I hope it all works out for the best.

Radiance, I have had heart burn off and on, but nothing too bad. I am glad you don't have to wait your 3 weeks. Hope it goes great, and they get everything worked out.


----------



## lauraclili

Hi everyone, 

I've been feeling really down recently and worried that there is something going wrong. I've no reason to believe this other than some brown spotting (which I had last time I was pregnant) but I phoned my MW and told her how I was feeling. She has swung me a reassurance scan on Wednesday. I'd love to be delighted but I'm totally scared that they're going to find a MMC. I don't why but I can't make this feeling go away. I feel like crying, particularly as I don't really have a basis for the way I'm feeling. 

On the plus side, my nausea meds work wonders (I suppose my complete lack of feeling sick might be contributing). 

:/ 

Feeling blah! Sorry for the downer! 

Praying for all those who are having troubles at the moment. 

xxx


----------



## Ameli

lauraclili said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been feeling really down recently and worried that there is something going wrong. I've no reason to believe this other than some brown spotting (which I had last time I was pregnant) but I phoned my MW and told her how I was feeling. She has swung me a reassurance scan on Wednesday. I'd love to be delighted but I'm totally scared that they're going to find a MMC. I don't why but I can't make this feeling go away. I feel like crying, particularly as I don't really have a basis for the way I'm feeling.
> 
> On the plus side, my nausea meds work wonders (I suppose my complete lack of feeling sick might be contributing).
> 
> :/
> 
> 
> Feeling blah! Sorry for the downer!
> 
> Praying for all those who are having troubles at the moment.
> 
> xxx

Sorry you're feeling low! I had some pink spotting about a week ago, and my OB said it's normal to spot around 7-10 weeks because that's when the placenta takes over. I hope your scan goes well on Wednesday! I'm having my 1st scan on Wednesday.


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Laura, I'm sorry you are feeling down. I am glad you got the scan coming. I hope it helps you to feel better about it all.


----------



## SBinRI

Morning sickness has just entered the picture. Uugh. Woah- is- me!!


----------



## markswife10

I have a heart monitor doppler! <3 LOVE it!!! it has given me SO much peace of mind you can't even imagine! I found our baby for the first time at 8 weeks 5 days :) BEST sound in the world! Haven't had a problem finding it since either (sometimes I have to search a little longer but generally it takes less than 5 minutes of searching before I find it). And it is getting easier and easier the bigger baby gets :) 

And here's my baby from today on the doppler (It is still hit or miss on picking up a number at this point, sometimes it is loud enough sometimes it isn't).
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Mcd5T3aIvU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## markswife10

Good luck to those getting scans!!!! :hugs: Hopefully everything is perfect in there <3


----------



## xx Emily xx

Good luck to everyone having scans

I'm still suffering from all day ms. Hope next trimester is kinder!!

Em xxx


----------



## Sorsha

Hi all,

Having a bit of a freakout, hoping someone can offer reassurance or at last advise from experience. I just had my first scan. The good news is, the baby's big enough that the tech found it with the abdominal scan, though she did a transvaginal as well. So hopefully that means it's about the right size for my EDD.

The freakout part: I couldn't see an obvious heartbeat on the screen. At one point I thought maybe I saw a flicker but the tech kept freezing the image or moving it around; certainly it was nothing clear. The tech didn't say anything about it, but then she didn't say how many weeks I was measuring or anything either. There are signs up in the clinic all over saying how you're not supposed to ask the techs questions and they're not supposed to tell you anything, so I didn't want to ask... Now I have to wait for them to fax the report to my midwife, and then for the midwife to call me. I'm guessing I won't hear until tomorrow. :(

Does that sound at all normal to anyone? Is there much chance there was a heartbeat and it was just too fast or something for me to see it in the brief moments on the screen?


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Sorsha, mine didn't tell me measurements or heart rate either. I did ask though. I would say you could still be early on the hb. Maybe call the mw tomorrow and ask if they have the results yet. That way you won't have to worry for too long.


----------



## SBinRI

I know here in the US they generally don't tell you anything. If there is something wrong or the spot something unusual they will usually call in the radiologist.


----------



## Sorsha

Okay, I feel a little more hopeful now after looking for videos on Youtube and finding this one of a woman exactly as far along as I think I am: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGqASxE_9Eo What I saw looked basically exactly the same--possibly a flicker once or twice, but blink and you miss it, and the tech never held it in one place (without the screen frozen) very long. Maybe she didn't even try to measure the heartbeat? Which seems odd, but I really don't know at this point.


----------



## horseypants

I don't think she would necessarily measure the heart rate. They never did for me in the past. Good luck xoxo


----------



## Radiance

Scan went really good!! :happydance: :yipee::headspin:

It was too early to find the baby's heartbeat on the doppler so he "cheated" and did a quick scan!! Baby was dancing and moving until he started then all of a sudden stopped moving, stayed still but waved the whole time. I have a feeling that I'm going to have my hands full with this one :haha:

So happy and pleased :)
 



Attached Files:







947114_10200821776854140_209726609_n.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Tezzy

Hi girls,

Quick update from me, everything is fine *phew* baby measuring 8+2, ive got an area of seperation in the womb which caused the bleed.. its something to keep an eye on but all is well for now!


----------



## kiki13

Tezzy said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Quick update from me, everything is fine *phew* baby measuring 8+2, ive got an area of seperation in the womb which caused the bleed.. its something to keep an eye on but all is well for now!

Woohoo! I'm sure everything is going to be fine from here on! :hugs:


----------



## Piperette

Wonderful news, Tezzy and Radiance.
:thumbup:


----------



## Tezzy

pic on my journal :cloud9:


----------



## shellideaks

Brilliant news Tezzy :D


----------



## Lucy529

Radiance and Tezzy great news :happydance: so happy for you both :)


----------



## Mommy2beMsDM

I am wanting to be added. I am due 1-12-14 with first baby.


----------



## Ameli

Mommy2beMsDM said:


> I am wanting to be added. I am due 1-12-14 with first baby.

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## Lucy529

Mommy2beMsDM said:


> I am wanting to be added. I am due 1-12-14 with first baby.

Welcome and congrats !!!


----------



## wrightywales

Tezzy said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Quick update from me, everything is fine *phew* baby measuring 8+2, ive got an area of seperation in the womb which caused the bleed.. its something to keep an eye on but all is well for now!

Glad everything is ok :happydance::happydance: x


----------



## wrightywales

Radiance said:


> Scan went really good!! :happydance: :yipee::headspin:
> 
> It was too early to find the baby's heartbeat on the doppler so he "cheated" and did a quick scan!! Baby was dancing and moving until he started then all of a sudden stopped moving, stayed still but waved the whole time. I have a feeling that I'm going to have my hands full with this one :haha:
> 
> So happy and pleased :)

cute pics xx :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## vtjess423

I'm glad both your scans went well Radiance and Tezzy!! :) :thumbup:

And welcome, Mommy2beMsDM! And congratulations!

Nothing new on my end. I've had some odd pains the past few days but that's about it. They worry me a some but I'm just attributing them to growing and stretching of my uterus. I go back to see my OB tomorrow so I'll probably mention them just to see if I should be more concerned. She is also supposed to check for my beans heartbeat as well with a doppler. According to my u/s I'm only around 9+3 today so I'm thinking it's still a bit early to hear it via doppler but I'm going to hope for the best! And try not to worry if she can't find it tomorrow. :) That's easier said than done, but I'm going to try! I should also find out if she's going to officially change my due date from January 6th to January 11th (as dated via sonogram). :)

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Tezzy

Just had my first mw appt :) woop!

shes lovely and best of all shes supportive of home births :happydance: so so happy today!


----------



## hakunamatata

Glad to hear the good news! :dance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Mommy2beMsDM said:


> I am wanting to be added. I am due 1-12-14 with first baby.

Welcome :flower:

If you're new and I haven't added you, please PM me as I'm not on bnb everyday and might miss it.


----------



## Sorsha

Congrats on the good scan news, Radiance and Tezzy!

I am so relieved that I have good news of my own: Just talked to my midwife, and everything is fine! The baby's measuring exactly what I'd guessed, which I'm actually kind of surprised by given that I was only guessing my O date (I must have been right!), and even though I couldn't see the heartbeat or the tech measuring it, apparently she did and it was a very healthy rate of 164. Yay!

There was also a trace of a subchorionic bleed, which presumably is why I had the spotting earlier, so nice to know the cause of that and also that it seems to be clearing up. (I haven't had any spotting since last Thursday.)

And I'm eight weeks today! Woohoo! :happydance:

Edit: Oh, and I forgot to add, here's the (rather blurry) photo of the bean so far!
 



Attached Files:







8weeks.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wrightywales

Sorsha said:


> Congrats on the good scan news, Radiance and Tezzy!
> 
> I am so relieved that I have good news of my own: Just talked to my midwife, and everything is fine! The baby's measuring exactly what I'd guessed, which I'm actually kind of surprised by given that I was only guessing my O date (I must have been right!), and even though I couldn't see the heartbeat or the tech measuring it, apparently she did and it was a very healthy rate of 164. Yay!
> 
> There was also a trace of a subchorionic bleed, which presumably is why I had the spotting earlier, so nice to know the cause of that and also that it seems to be clearing up. (I haven't had any spotting since last Thursday.)
> 
> And I'm eight weeks today! Woohoo! :happydance:
> 
> Edit: Oh, and I forgot to add, here's the (rather blurry) photo of the bean so far!

Glad everything went well :) :happydance::happydance: x


----------



## hakunamatata

Wonderful news Sorsha! :hugs:


----------



## Tezzy

Sooo happy for all those getting good news today <3


----------



## Lucy529

Great news sorsha :happydance: congrats. Happy 8 weeks !!!


----------



## markswife10

So happy to hear great news from a lot of you ladies today!!!! :happydance: Keep on growing little beans! <3


----------



## WhitheartsQ

I'm loving all the good news girls! Congrats on healthy beans!

Mommy2be we have the same edd! This will be #1 for me as well. :) welcome and congrats!


----------



## want2bemommy

Woohoo!! My babies are prunes now


----------



## Tezzy

Congrats on the prune-ness!!! WOOP!!!


----------



## anna1976

Had my 1st ultrasound today....i am exactly 8 weeks (measured same) and the heart rate was 175! I'm still very nervous but feel a little better since I've seen the baby now! Hope everyone is doing well :) Trying to catch up on posts when i can......


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats Anna :)


----------



## want2bemommy

Congrats on all the good scans


----------



## lindsayms05

Wow... Haven't been on for a bit and it was so nice to read all the good news recently!!

AFM...I made a trip to targe to take advantage of their pampers deal! I'm trying to build up a pretty decent stock of different brands of diapers as I'm coming across good deals. I know it's really early, but I'm a couponer and I can't pass up the good deals! Has anyone else caved and purchased any baby items yet or am I just a freak? Lol!


----------



## salamander91

I've bought a few things too- babygrow, socks and a hooded towel =P

Congratulations on all the scans. Feeling very jealous! Only 6+4 so I don't even know when my scan is yet. Got my first midwife appointment on monday though so hopefully I'll hear more soon.


----------



## Lucy529

Lindsay I have been temped to buy a few things after next weeks apt if all is well am going to start stocking up on diapers too I also coupon :) I ave my eye on a couple of things already so am excited to get them my hubby is slacking in cleaning the loser but gonna get a start on it


----------



## hakunamatata

Hugs to pinkmummyof3 :hugs: :angel:


----------



## markswife10

I've been looking at diapers (we're planning on cloth diapering), but haven't bought anything yet. I think we may once we hit the second tri, we might feel more comfy buying stuff :) We HAVE started fixing up the nursery though (mostly just putting a closet door on the closet in there and re-boarding a wall that was warped). We will paint and all that once we know the gender :)


----------



## Lucy529

Markswife I had thought of doing cloth but we are getting someone to watch our baby once I start back at work and many of the people who we think would watch s/he don't know about cloth so to make it easier were just doing disposable makes it easier on hubby too since he's going to be watching baby too


----------



## markswife10

Makes sense Lucy :) I'll be a SAHM so it won't be an issue for us <3 And will save us a lot of $$ on diapers in the long run! :)


----------



## Lucy529

Marks wife that was the main reason I wanted to do cloth it does save money but we talked about it nd decided that it ould be a hassle so disposible it is :) lucky that you get to be a SAHM.


----------



## salamander91

Anyone ever had a vivid dream when they've felt a really strong emotion? Had a dream last night my OH went out to a party with 2 friends, one of which i can't stand, when we were meant to be doing something. I woke up so fuming :haha: Just saw the friend I hate on facebook and got really angry again. :blush:


----------



## shellideaks

Lol I just keep having sex dreams, like every single night. Me and OH DTD for the first time last night since we found out I'm pregnant and I thought that would stop the dirty dreams but oh no, last nights was even more vivid :blush:


----------



## salamander91

LOL speaking of that actually... I orgasmed yesterday (tmi sorry haha) but I got a cramp in my stomach for a couple of seconds afterwards. From googling I learnt it was the uterus contracting and it's because it's stretched already that it hurts. All seems normal but wondering if anyone else has experienced it?


----------



## Lucy529

Salamander :hugs: I have had dreams like that one of my hubs friends likes to come over everyday since I work afternoons even the day I had that bleed he was here :( I was so angry I dreamed about it even had it out with the hubs but for some reason he hasn't come around these last few days :shrug: which m not upset about but I know he'll come when I least expect it


----------



## Lucy529

And yes on the sex dreams too LOL we had been trying to wait until my apt next week but we couldn't so DTD last night and dreamed about too LOL I told hubby this morning and he just smiled and said I should of woken him up but am to chicken to do it to often :shrug:


----------



## shellideaks

salamander91 said:


> LOL speaking of that actually... I orgasmed yesterday (tmi sorry haha) but I got a cramp in my stomach for a couple of seconds afterwards. From googling I learnt it was the uterus contracting and it's because it's stretched already that it hurts. All seems normal but wondering if anyone else has experienced it?

Yeah I cramp a bit after orgasming, completely normal :)


----------



## Lucy529

Do any of you ladies feel like you insides are being pushed up like where breast bone is? I have this weird sensation there this morning


----------



## hakunamatata

I dreamed about one of my exes last night :blush:


----------



## salamander91

Lucy, I've not noticed it but I'm a few weeks behind you =]


----------



## lindsayms05

I had a sex dream about Ivy from storage wars last night...lol!!


----------



## Lucy529

Hakuna I had a dream about my ex a few weeks back let's just say it was vivid 

Salamander I wonder if it might be gas ? Lol 

Lindsay LOL


----------



## vtjess423

I haven't had any vivid dreams that I can remember anyway. I rarely ever remember my dreams. hakunamatata, I once had a really racy dream about one of my exes... :dohh: It woke me up and my hubby asked what was wrong... I was SOOOOOOOOOOO embarassed I couldn't tell him! 

My hubby and I haven't dtd since we got my BFP...I'm too scared too! I know when I was pg with my son, I bled a little a few of the times we did. So I'm worried I will again...and then that will probably worry me more! :dohh: Even though I know it can happen, I'm sure it'll freak me out. But my hubby said we have "date" on Friday....so I guess we'll find out how I feel for sure! LOL


----------



## melann13

I had a tiny speck of blood one of the first times we DTD after the BFP. I panicked, but haven't had any issues since then. We've dtd a few times now. (TMI) I prefer to be on top because I feel more in control of the "roughness."
I have had vivid dreams EVERY night since just before my BFP. Only a couple sexual, others just REALLY random and bizarre and about people that I haven't seen/thought about in years.
In other news, I'm only 9.5 weeks and I had to break out the Bella Band this morning. I can't button my jeans :(. I know it's most likely just bloating this early, but these are low rise jeans and there was JUST NO WAY they were buttoning this morning. I am fully aware than I will be gaining weight, just seems like this must just be fat though :(


----------



## Sorsha

I bought some baby clothes and accessories when I was pregnant last time, too excited to wait. Let myself pick up a few things just as a hopeful gesture (and because I saw something super cute and gender neutral) this time but mostly waiting until the second trimester when we'll be a lot less nervous.

Dreams--yes! Not every night, but at least a couple times a week since getting pregnant I have more vivid than usual dreams, either more emotional or I can remember a lot more detail when I wake up than usual. Not usually sexy, but I did have one of those last night... Funny thing was when I woke up I wasn't in the mood at all, heh. Between the fatigue and the nausea I haven't felt up for DTD, and nervousness about causing a bleed just makes it less appealing. Maybe, again, in the second trimester! :)

Melann--I'm going to be using my Bella Band soon. So bloated. I feel like I already look five months pregnant! :blush: I've heard people talk about the bloat going down before the real baby bump develops, hope this is the case for me.


----------



## Ameli

Just had my 1st ultrasound! Baby moved its little head and saw the heartbeat 176/bpm. So exciting. I can't stop smiling.


----------



## Lucy529

Ameli congrats !!! 

I'm in search of the Bella Band now I wear maternity on and off but this morning I had to use a rubber and on one of my fav jeans nothing in my closet fits not even the big jeans


----------



## want2bemommy

Congrats on the ultrasound! I see my babies again on the 26th- seems like an eternity!


----------



## melann13

Mine is the cheaper BeBand from Target
I could actually button my pants when I went to the restroom just now, so apparently the bloat changes throughout the day as this morning there was no hope, but now that I'm sitting back at my desk I unbuttoned them again as it's just uncomfortable!!
I try to eat healthy, but when I get nauseous carbs are the only thing that sound palatable, so I try to eat something healthy before that happens. Walks are nice, but anything more vigorous and I get gaggy. I really do want to be a fit healthy momma, but right now I just want to get a bag of cheetos and go to bed :)


----------



## want2bemommy

I can't exercise either- the nausea is gone (frickin' yay) but I'm still exhausted. I can't stand for too long. My ass is starting to widen lol


----------



## WhitheartsQ

I've also had lots of vivid dreams. I had one about my ex last night too. Was weird, someone erased my memory of both my dh and my ex, but for some reason, the ex didn't completely leave my mind. 

Congrats on all the good scans and other great news! Love hearing it!


----------



## lauraclili

I had my reassurance scan today! Healthy baby measuring a bit behind but they reckon it'll catch up by my 12 week scan. Lovely strong heartbeat. Such a relief! 

Xxx


----------



## WhitheartsQ

I don't think Horseypants let us know on here, but she did on fb. She is out, no embryo at her scan. Just wanted to let you all know.


----------



## hakunamatata

lauraclili said:


> I had my reassurance scan today! Healthy baby measuring a bit behind but they reckon it'll catch up by my 12 week scan. Lovely strong heartbeat. Such a relief!
> 
> Xxx

Fabulous news :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

WhitheartsQ said:


> I don't think Horseypants let us know on here, but she did on fb. She is out, no embryo at her scan. Just wanted to let you all know.

Thanks for letting us know :hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

Thinking of pinkmummyof3 and Horseypants :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Lovely news on the scans :) 

Ive been having very strange vivid dreams about my ex and not so nice ones :/ that relationship ended violently so not enjoying them at the moment. Im hoping for some sexy dreams like some of you are having ;) would be a hell of a lot nicer than the ones im having lol

I had my scan appointment through today for 12 wk scan :happydance::happydance::happydance: booked in for 27th June at 9.20 nice and early so not waiting around :) Im excited but very nervous just hope everything is ok xx


----------



## Lucy529

Melann did see the beband at target it's coming home with me LOL you should try the rubber thing it works:) I too try to eat healthy but like you nausea eases when I eat carbs which is not good bc my sugar spikes :( wish that pregnancy was a free for all and then we could bounce back after the birth


----------



## Lucy529

lauraclili said:


> I had my reassurance scan today! Healthy baby measuring a bit behind but they reckon it'll catch up by my 12 week scan. Lovely strong heartbeat. Such a relief!
> 
> Xxx

Congrats!!


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Hey guys, the bands you are talking about, what exactly are they for? Just to help hold bump up?


----------



## Lucy529

Whit they help you hold your pants up I had to start unbuttoning my pants so right now I have a rubber band but the band is great


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Thanks Lucy!!


----------



## melann13

Agreed. I use the hair band most days, but you have to have a long enough shirt to cover it up! The BeBand makes it look like you're wearing a long tank top (they come in black, white, and tan) and is made of spandex. It keeps your pants up and hides the fact that they're wide open! :haha:


----------



## Heather11

Hey ladies!!! How is everybody doing?! I hope all is well!!! I haven't been posting much as I have been so ill lately and by the time I get home from work all I want to do is rest!!! 

Tomorrow is my first ultra sound and I am praying I am able to hear the heart beat. I will be 6 weeks and 5 days pregnant (ticker is off a bit) can't wait to see my little bean!! :winkwink:


----------



## vtjess423

Hey everyone! :) I hope everyone is doing well. I had my second OB appointment today and everything is looking good. :thumbup: My doctor officially changed my due date to January 13 based of my u/s instead of the 6th from my LMP. She said that unless it looks like I'm further along at my 19/20 week scan, we'll stick with that. And since I am earlier than originally thought she did a u/s to check for the heartbeat instead of using the doppler since I'm a little early for that. So I got to see my little bean today!! :happydance: I didn't get any pics since the equipment wasn't the greatest but I could easily see the heartbeat on the screen. So I was very happy after my appointment. :) I don't go back again for a little over 4 weeks as my docs going on vacation. 

Other than that I still don't really have any symptoms which I guess I should be grateful for. :) Though I do get some occasionally cramping now and then. But besides that, I have this cold that is driving me nuts. My throat is so very sore; I'm sucking on cough drops all day. And my nose is all runny. Yuck!! And now I seem to be getting a cough. This is so not fun! I'm hoping I can get some sleep tonight since I seem to be coughing so frequently now. :( I know there are some meds I can take while pregnant but I don't have anything at home. I may have to break down and get something if this keeps up. I HATE being sick. And while I haven't had any morning sickness, my gag reflex is on overdrive so I almost ended up getting sick this morning when I was coughing due to drainage down my throat. Sorry if TMI!! I just can't wait for this to pass. 

I hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## want2bemommy

My hair band isn't working anymore lol time for some comfy pants


----------



## ttcfurrever

Hi everyone! Kudos to all of you with the great appointments and scans! I got back from mine about an hour ago. Our bean is still doing great and measuring 3 days ahead! 

My biggest worry right now is not getting into an OB after we move back to the states in time for the NT scan. I'm going to try to research doctors from here. We fly out next Thursday!

https://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb350/TriniChutney/IVF/2013-06-13124040_zpsd84723cc.jpg​


----------



## Ameli

Great photo! Congrats!


----------



## hakunamatata

Exciting Heather, let us know how it goes.

Lor love the u/s pic. Have a safe flight.

Jess you're all set! :thumbup:

I have a belly band for my jeans but didn't like it only because I could see the button of the jeans through the band and even the shirt over it, even though the shirt wasn't tight so it kind of looked lumpy. But it's good to have as backup. I bought jeans last time from Motherhood Maternity and they're so comfy.


----------



## Lucy529

Ttc cute pic congrats :) 

Woke up so nauseas lost threw up this morning :( hope it passes soon


----------



## vtjess423

hakunamatata said:


> Exciting Heather, let us know how it goes.
> 
> Lor love the u/s pic. Have a safe flight.
> 
> Jess you're all set! :thumbup:
> 
> I have a belly band for my jeans but didn't like it only because I could see the button of the jeans through the band and even the shirt over it, even though the shirt wasn't tight so it kind of looked lumpy. But it's good to have as backup. I bought jeans last time from Motherhood Maternity and they're so comfy.

Thanks, hakunamatata! :) 

I have 2 bellabands from my previous pregnancy and used them quite a bit. They were comfy and worked well for me. I'm actually thinking about getting them out again soon. My pants aren't tight at all...as I can still buttom them with no issues but sometimes they just feel tight or feels like they are putting pressure on my tummy and if I unbutton them it just makes me feel better!! :thumbup: I have a pair of jeans that I got from Motherhood as well...but they just never fit me right. I was constantly pulling them up as they were always falling down. I couldn't go any smaller either. It was weird b/c I have two other pants (one khaki and one black) in the same size that I didn't have that issue with. :shrug: It was always just the jeans. I still wore them as they were the most comfy thing I had but I was annoyed at having to keep pulling them up!

Sorry you were sick, Lucy!! :hugs: I hope that dreaded m/s and nausea eases up for you soon.


----------



## SBinRI

Ive been wearing my maternity skirts fot the past week. The added pressure from my jesnd is so uncomfortable. I have a belly band but its for support. My first two pregnancies killed my ab muscles so it was amazing. Haven't busted it out yet for this one but I dont think itll be long. 7 weeks today.. still two weeks til my first appt. The wait id killing me but I know the drill...


----------



## Sorsha

Congrats on the great scans!

So, I have my first particularly embarrassing pregnancy story... I'm away on a business trip, only have the one pair of pants because it's just two days, I could rewear them no problem. Today (first day), I'm walking from a meeting back to my hotel, and I sneeze. And I feel a little something come out down below. :blush: I didn't even need to pee that badly, just had a little more than an hour before! It's the first time that's happened, so I wasn't prepared. I'm sitting in the hotel room right now with my pants drying on the air conditioner, because even though not *that* much came out, I could still smell it, so I had to wash the spot. (I have another meeting tomorrow.) I just hope they're dry before I need to go out to grab dinner!

This is the first time I've wet myself since I was a kid. Having kids makes us regress back to childhood? ;)

Tell me your most embarrassing pregnancy stories so far, to make me feel better! :)


----------



## xheylove

Ok, Sorsha, I wasn't going to tell anyone this but just to make you feel better ..

A few nights ago, I was hanging at home with my fiance and my best friend. I wasn't feeling too good so I was drinking some ginger ale. My best friend thought maybe if I burped, I'd feel better. So I said to myself 'Self, this could be a good idea!'. As you can imagine, it was not. 

I was in this horrible limbo of gagging, laughing, puking - over and over again. Seemed like it lasted 10 minutes .. it was like a scene out of the exorcist, I swear. I was covered. Luckily, my best friend and fiance both thought this was more hilarious than disgusting so they helped me change and get cleaned up. I thought it was bad hearing stories of sneezing and peeing but .. I tried to burp and nearly needed a young priest and an old priest!


----------



## trying hard

WhitheartsQ said:


> I don't think Horseypants let us know on here, but she did on fb. She is out, no embryo at her scan. Just wanted to let you all know.



She is back in the game they triple checked and found baby measuring perfectly :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## Lucy529

:happydance:


trying hard said:


> WhitheartsQ said:
> 
> 
> I don't think Horseypants let us know on here, but she did on fb. She is out, no embryo at her scan. Just wanted to let you all know.
> 
> 
> 
> She is back in the game they triple checked and found baby measuring perfectly :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo:Click to expand...

Ooh WOW !!!! Congrats horsey :). :happydance:


----------



## Try Rocking

That is amazing!!!


----------



## salamander91

Yay for horsey!

Sorcha, no embarrassing stories for me yet but I've nearly peed myself a few times so it's only a matter of time :blush:


----------



## horseypants

Hi ladies :) unbelievable right? :). Missed you all. If you want, someone could invite me back to the fb thread.


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Yay!! So glad to hear it!!


----------



## WhitheartsQ

I can do that, I'm on now. Remind me of your last name.
Pm me if you would rather.


----------



## WhitheartsQ

nevermind, found you.


----------



## markswife10

OMGosh Horsey, SO thrilled for you! That is crazy that they scared you like that and missed the baby! I guess it pays to triple check!!! <3


----------



## Radiance

WhitheartsQ- Are already in the FB group?? I haven't been on here much lately :)


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Yeah, I am. :) Its lots of fun! You should stop in again some time and check it out.


----------



## Heather11

WhitheartsQ said:


> Yeah, I am. :) Its lots of fun! You should stop in again some time and check it out.

Oooh is there a link to the FB group?


----------



## Heather11

I had my first ultra sound today! It was so awesome to see even though there really wasn't much to see!! We did get to see the heart beat which was amazing!!! We get to go back next week for another ultra sound and if all is well we will be released to our regular ob/gyn! :flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

Heather, pm me your FB info.

Hooray horseypants, I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## Heather11

horseypants said:


> Hi ladies :) unbelievable right? :). Missed you all. If you want, someone could invite me back to the fb thread.

WOOHOOO!!! That is so amazing!!!!! Congrats!! :flower:


----------



## markswife10

Yay for a great ultrasound Heather!!!! <3


----------



## want2bemommy

I'm so happy for you horseypants!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Heather congrats on a great u/s :)


----------



## Lola_0106

Sorry I haven't been around much recently, so pleased for all of the good news! 

Bleeding seems to have stopped for now, got a scan tonight, hoping everything will be fine! Will let you all know!


----------



## salamander91

Hope everything goes well with your scan Lola :thumbup:

Blueberry today! :happydance:


----------



## Piperette

Hope everyone is doing well.

9 weeks yesterday and beanie is now the size of a green olive. :cloud9:


----------



## Tezzy

So happy for you Horseypants xx


----------



## wrightywales

trying hard said:


> WhitheartsQ said:
> 
> 
> I don't think Horseypants let us know on here, but she did on fb. She is out, no embryo at her scan. Just wanted to let you all know.
> 
> 
> 
> She is back in the game they triple checked and found baby measuring perfectly :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo:Click to expand...

Congrats Horseypants :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: x


----------



## wrightywales

Heather11 said:


> I had my first ultra sound today! It was so awesome to see even though there really wasn't much to see!! We did get to see the heart beat which was amazing!!! We get to go back next week for another ultra sound and if all is well we will be released to our regular ob/gyn! :flower:

Glad your scan went well :) x


----------



## wrightywales

Lola_0106 said:


> Sorry I haven't been around much recently, so pleased for all of the good news!
> 
> Bleeding seems to have stopped for now, got a scan tonight, hoping everything will be fine! Will let you all know!

Hope everything goes well with your scan x


----------



## Lucy529

Lola FX for a good scan !!


----------



## Ameli

Lola_0106 said:


> Sorry I haven't been around much recently, so pleased for all of the good news!
> 
> Bleeding seems to have stopped for now, got a scan tonight, hoping everything will be fine! Will let you all know!

Good luck with your scan! Keep us posted.


----------



## hakunamatata

Heather11 said:


> I had my first ultra sound today! It was so awesome to see even though there really wasn't much to see!! We did get to see the heart beat which was amazing!!! We get to go back next week for another ultra sound and if all is well we will be released to our regular ob/gyn! :flower:

Great news!


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm kind of sick of my extended family. I got some flack for not inviting some of DH's cousins even though there were other extended family as well as many friends I couldn't invite to Ariana's party simply because I don't have room in my house and backyard for 50 people. It's kind of rude and presumptuous to assume I can fit everyone in my house. I'm just not in the mood to deal with silly people. It was a little kids birthday party for crying out loud, I didn't think someone I never talk to would expect an invite. So she emailed me and everyone on DH's side of the family basically asking why she didn't get an invite. I mean this makes her look bad, not me, right? People drive me nuts sometimes.


----------



## Lucy529

hakunamatata said:


> I'm kind of sick of my extended family. I got some flack for not inviting some of DH's cousins even though there were other extended family as well as many friends I couldn't invite to Ariana's party simply because I don't have room in my house and backyard for 50 people. It's kind of rude and presumptuous to assume I can fit everyone in my house. I'm just not in the mood to deal with silly people. It was a little kids birthday party for crying out loud, I didn't think someone I never talk to would expect an invite. So she emailed me and everyone on DH's side of the family basically asking why she didn't get an invite. I mean this makes her look bad, not me, right? People drive me nuts sometimes.

It's making her look childish really, like you said its a kids birthday. I would just ignore she might just be trying to get attention sometimes dealing with adults s harder than dealing with a child :nope:


----------



## melann13

So I had my first real vomit this morning. Up til know I'd only gagged and felt really nauseous. This morning I woke up starving (which happens a lot now) so I had a bowl of cereal and proceeded to get ready for the day. I didn't feel THAT nauseous (relatively speaking) but when I brushed my teeth it was over and before I knew it my cereal was no longer in my stomach :sick:
Also my embarrassing thing is that since I got pregnant when I pee and stand up after wiping almost always another drip comes out, either landing on my underwear or on the toilet seat. Must be that the pressure on my bladder shifts? Weird...


----------



## ttcfurrever

Oh man, I wrote a long post and it went poof, oh well. I was just saying that I'm so happy for horseypants and everyone else who had successful scan. I hope you are all having a great day!


----------



## live_in_hope

Hi all! :wave: long time I know, ive been stalking but silently. Really great news about horseypants. I really hope the same miracle falls my way too. My 6 week u/s showed a healthy bubba with heartbeat but with no warning, my 9wk bubba measured 7wks 4days....am going back next wed when i'll be 10weeks. Im not holding much hope tbh but I may be in luck, we'll see ay :shrug: thanks hakuna (and horseypants)for giving me some hope xxx


----------



## Sorsha

That's such wonderful news, horseypants--so happy for you! :happydance:

Good luck to Lola and Live with your scans! FX

And thank you xheylove for sharing your embarrassing story. I feel less alone now. :hugs: ;)


----------



## hakunamatata

Mel no fun feeling sick :hugs:

Live hoping for the best :hugs:


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Live and Lola I hope all goes well!


----------



## Lola_0106

Scan was great! Baby is measuring 7 weeks 1 day give or take a few so exactly right! It's 1cm exactly, didn't get to hear the heartbeat but did get to see it which was great! Feel so much better! Here is a picture!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## markswife10

Yay Lola!!! What a cute lil' bean! <3


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats Lola !!!!


----------



## Radiance

Need advice, woke up this morning with a horrible sore throat it went away pretty shortly after waking up. Took a nap this afternoon and woke up and it is very painful again, I have gotten up about 3 yellow phlegm type stuff but every time I do there is blood in it, should I wait a few days and call my doctor or call them soon and let them know?


----------



## Radiance

Congratulations Lola!! :happydance:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Congratulations on the great scans and fab news!!! 

Live I really hope your bean is ok and you have a great scan on Wednesday :hugs:

lol @ embarrassing stories :blush: It will come to us all... one by one :winkwink: Im sure sneeze and pee must have happened to me in one of my pregnancies lol

I got excited yesterday, bought a new pair of jeans 1 size smaller :happydance: but even though Im getting lighter and smaller Im looking rounder :shock: Im starting to get comments :argh: 

Sickness comes and goes now its definitely starting to calm down as the placenta should now be taking over. I generally cant eat a meal, that never stays down, but lots of regular light bites a few of those stay down :thumbup: 

I hope everyone elses MS starts settling, it really is the most unpleasant feeling :cry: 

Baba has taken a liking to Prawn Cocktail crisps too :argh: OH tells me crisps are high fat snacks :dohh:


----------



## salamander91

Does anyone know if theres a genetic link with morning sickness? My mum never had it with any of her pregnancies so hoping I won't either... 7 weeks today and none yet =D


----------



## lindsayms05

Radiance...are you talking about a sore throat? I would probably go get checked out in case it's strep or some other type of infection. I know they like to clear infections up quickly in pregnant gals, so better to be safe than sorry. GL!


----------



## hakunamatata

Great news Lola!


----------



## live_in_hope

not holding much hope for me really.....you never think its gona happen to you.... No pains, no bleeding or spotting... Why is my body still acting pregnant? Long wait until weds :nope: xxx


----------



## despttc

salamander91 said:


> Does anyone know if theres a genetic link with morning sickness? My mum never had it with any of her pregnancies so hoping I won't either... 7 weeks today and none yet =D

Yes. That does kinda run in the family.. I get the symptoms at the same time my mom got when she was carryin me and with the same severity.. She never had serious ms and neither do I. Checked with my sis-in-law who's preg too. Her mom had severe ms and she too has the same..


----------



## hakunamatata

live_in_hope said:


> not holding much hope for me really.....you never think its gona happen to you.... No pains, no bleeding or spotting... Why is my body still acting pregnant? Long wait until weds :nope: xxx

You have to live in hope...it's your name! :friends: :hugs:


----------



## live_in_hope

Yes you're right...i remember choosing it when I joined. we were living in hope that hubbys VR would be a success and that one day I would get pregnant.... Now Im living in hope for a very different reason... My body still feels pregnant but why if baby was meant to have grown its wings over 2 weeks ago? :shrug: xxx


----------



## salamander91

despttc said:


> salamander91 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if theres a genetic link with morning sickness? My mum never had it with any of her pregnancies so hoping I won't either... 7 weeks today and none yet =D
> 
> Yes. That does kinda run in the family.. I get the symptoms at the same time my mom got when she was carryin me and with the same severity.. She never had serious ms and neither do I. Checked with my sis-in-law who's preg too. Her mom had severe ms and she too has the same..Click to expand...

Thanks :flower: I asked my sister and she said she had terrible morning sickness so apparently it didn't work for her.. hopefully i take after mum :haha:


----------



## Lucy529

Live in hope have hope maybe your baby is still growing? Prying for you hun 

I feel horrible today, felt fine earlier now am really nauseas going to drink some coke hope it helps but ugh it's getting worse


----------



## Ameli

I hope you guys are doing great! Here is a pic of my first scan taken on Wednesday!
 



Attached Files:







b.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Lucy529

Ameli great pic !! Congrats


----------



## SBinRI

Hakuna- id send a reply all email that says "maybe this shouldve been sent to just me privately rayher than involving the whole family?"

Live- sometimes it truly depends on the machinery and skill if the u/s tech. Plus even teeny babies gave growth spurts. Praying for you!

Happy Father's Day to the dads.. and moms who are also taking on that role!

Taking our family strawberry picking today. Cant wait to see my ds' s reaction. Rows and rows if "food" for jim!


----------



## live_in_hope

thank you, really hope so. This wait is brutal... :nope: xx


----------



## lian_83

Hakuna, can u pls put my name on the list? Jan 27 is my edd. Thanks alot.

Fingers crossed that my SCH has resolved. MS is at its worst today, wanna throw up and trying to control while grocery shopping and I thought I pulled a groin ligament.


----------



## hakunamatata

All set Lian.

Lovely pic Ameli!!

I was so nauseous yesterday. Thought for sure I would puke but didn't thankfully.


----------



## lindsayms05

I still haven't had much nausea but my heartburn has been awful! We celebrated fathers day at my parents last night and my hubs and I took Mexican take out over bc it's my Dad's favorite. I knew I would have some issues so I tried to get something bland and chased it with several tums! I was feeling pretty good but then had some fresh watermelon before bed and it almost killed me in my sleep! I had no idea watermelon could tear you up like that. Shew!


----------



## Lucy529

Lindsay watermelon is one of my fav things right now :) 

Woke up ok but then nausea hit I feel like I have this ball in my chest and throat :(. I'm getting it late does this mean its going to last into 2nd tri?


----------



## hakunamatata

I don't know Lucy. It really depends on the individual. I had bouts of nausea (and diarrhea :blush:) every now and again during all 3 trimesters last pregnancy.

So far I haven't puked this pregnancy, hoping for a 9 month puke free badge :haha:


----------



## Lucy529

Hakuna I hope you don't puke i guess feeling sick is ok if it reassures me to some point so can't complain much :) 

Are any of you ladies getting light cramping? I figure its growing pains but just wondering


----------



## want2bemommy

Lucy- sounds like reflux or heartburn maybe- mine felt like a lump in my throat too. My dr let me take famotadine and it helped


----------



## WhitheartsQ

I haven't had much ms either, lots of heart burn though. 

I told my family last night at our early fathers day get together. It went great! I was convinced that they all knew, so I was worried I wouldn't get real emotion. Turns out I was completely wrong! No one had a clue, so it took them half a second to let it settle then they all freaked out. I am so happy! We have decided to tell the in laws today as we will be down there for fathers day dinner. I hope it goes as well!

Is any one still waiting to tell?
I know there were a few other girls planning on telling today, how did it go?


----------



## hakunamatata

Exciting you're sharing the news today Whit!


----------



## want2bemommy

I also get mild aches in uterus, not strong enough to be considered cramping- I'm not worried though- twins take up lots of space so plenty of growing and stretching to be done


----------



## lindsayms05

I'm still waiting to tell. Were having a 4th of July party and plan to tell then if everything goes well at my 12 week appointment! :) I've told a few of my close friends, but no one on either side of the family knows yet!


----------



## wrightywales

Hello Ladies

Hope you all well and not suffering to much with MS

Im still waiting to tell nearly everyone. Apart from you lovely ladies and OH only person who know is OHs mother she had guessed i was and is so excited. She took me for bloods last week. Im so glad someone other than OH knows to help with things like that when OH cant get time off.

:) hope everyone has had a good weekend x


----------



## Tezzy

Hey girls :)

We've still not told OHs family... It's all a bit complicated and I'm totally stressing over it :(

Hope everybody is ok x


----------



## ashleyy84

Hi all! This is my first post here. I haven't got my due date from my doctor, but I am estimating 1/28/2014. I may have to update my ticker if doc says otherwise. 

We are waiting until after our u/s appointment Friday to tell everyone. If I had the patience I would wait longer, but it's driving me crazy not to tell. I'm trying not to make plans with close friends/family, but it seems like I've seen them more than ever the last few weeks. I'm the kind of person who can't buy gifts early because I will go ahead and give them to the person. Nice to see that some of you guys have shared the news!

Tezzy, hope it goes smoothly!


----------



## Radiance

ashleyy84 said:


> Hi all! This is my first post here. I haven't got my due date from my doctor, but I am estimating 1/28/2014. I may have to update my ticker if doc says otherwise.
> 
> We are waiting until after our u/s appointment Friday to tell everyone. If I had the patience I would wait longer, but it's driving me crazy not to tell. I'm trying not to make plans with close friends/family, but it seems like I've seen them more than ever the last few weeks. I'm the kind of person who can't buy gifts early because I will go ahead and give them to the person. Nice to see that some of you guys have shared the news!
> 
> Tezzy, hope it goes smoothly!

How exciting! Will this be your first u/s? January 28th is a great day... my sons birthday! :haha: :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome Ashley :flower:


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Welcome and congrats Ashley!


----------



## Lucy529

Welcome Ashley :) congrats !!!


----------



## salamander91

Congrats Ashley!

Bit TMI but yesterday after I went to the bathroom I wiped and there was a little orange on the tissue :wacko: I think it was a spot of blood mixed with the yellow-y cm I've been having but I'm worried it could be because of an infection. Theres been no more, orange or blood, and no pain so I'm hoping it was just a spot of blood.

I've got my first midwife appointment later today so I'll be asking her.


----------



## melann13

We have told quite a number of people, since we had a good US at 8wk3days. However, I haven't let the parents go crazy telling all the aunts/uncles etc. I just called the doc and they said that they will be using the dopplar at my appt on Friday at 10wk5days to listen to the HB again, so after that I think I'll let them go crazy, plus I'll be going out of town for a few days so I won't feel bombarded.

I had 2 nights without vivid dreams this past weekend, which were the first since I got prego. At first I thought it was weird that they were stopping, but in retrospect I was WAY overtired those two days. Last night I dreamt I was having the baby. I had contractions and went to the hospital and then the next thing I knew I had the baby in my arms. A little girl and I gave her the name we have picked out (however, a different middle name that I don't actually like). In the dream I was very confused that I didn't seem to remember any of the actual delivery... maybe even in my dreams I have no idea what it will be like.


----------



## ashleyy84

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone! 

Salamander, I hope it's nothing! I had a few spots of blood last week with no cramping and thankfully I haven't seen it since. Glad you have an appointment today to get to the bottom of it! 

Radiance, it will be my first. I just need to see my little bean in there before I can really believe this! I'm excited about the date, too. My baby will be Aquarius, just like me. :)

Congrats to you all as well!


----------



## Lola_0106

Told our family's yesterday, couldn't have gone better! We went to OHs family first and were expecting just his parents and brother but his grandparents and one of his aunts were there as well, they were so shocked but so happy! SIL lives in London so face timed her and she was so exited too! They were really great about it which made me so happy as I thought thy wouldn't be. 

Told my parents next, my sister already knew. My parents acted exactly like I thought they would, dad cried for ages and mum was so happy, neither had a clue! Went to my grandparents and they were really happy too! So I was worrying about nothing! 

Been feeling awful today, can't get the sickness to go even with my medication. Going back to the doctor tomorrow for different tablets. Think I'm going to ask for another week or two off work as well. I feel bad, mainly as work are making me feel really guilty, but just feel far too ill tobe there :(


----------



## vtjess423

Still only my parents, siblings and DH's parents know about this little one. I'll be telling my grandmother next before I let the rest of the family know. I'm not sure when I'll tell her. Since I've had a good u/s and my last doctors appointment went well, I'll probably tell her soon but I just haven't decided when yet. I'm still a little paranoid something could go wrong so I'm hesitant to tell anyone else! I may wait until my next doctors visit when I'll be able to hear the heartbeat and then break down and tell my grandmother. AFter that I'm thinking everyone else can wait until my 20 week u/s, like they did with my son. :) That's when I told the majority of my family and work last time. It worked well then and so I can't see anything wrong with doing it that way again! :thumbup:

I'm feeling pretty good pregancy symptom-wise. I haven't had too many symptoms to begin with and those that I did have have pretty much gone away. My boobs are still slightly sore and then and I'm still tired and I pee alot but that's about it! What's got me down is this darn cold! I'm hardly getting any sleep because I'm up coughing half the night (which is part of why I'm so tired all the time). My Dr Ok'd (on a sheet that OK's certain meds while pg) some cough syrup but its not really helping much and I'm only taking it at night because I just don't want to over do it on meds. I've also been taking some tylenol because I've had some body aches and pains along with the cold. Yuck! I'm hoping this goes away soon!! :dohh: I'd just really like to get a good nights sleep!


----------



## shellideaks

My god I am fed up of being sick and constantly feeling like I'm gonna be sick. Everything makes me feel nauseous :(

Plus I'm so tired all the time, I actually fell asleep on the couch earlier with Parker cuddled up next to me. Didn't mean to and was really surprised when I woke up. Roll on bed time tonight and second tri generally lol.


----------



## lindsayms05

Glad it went well for all the ladies telling family! Such an exciting time for sure. :)

Sorry to those feeling sick, I hope you start feeling better soon!

Asm, I'm trying not to freak out but I got my Doppler in the mail on thursday and haven't been able to find the heartbeat. I'm 10 weeks today so I'm hoping I'm just early. I watched videos of girls finding the hb earlier than this but they are all very skinny. I carry my extra weight in my stomach so I have a little extra padding there so maybe that's affecting how early I can hear it as well? My last appointment was a few days shy of 8 week and we heard the hb through ultrasound but my dr hasn't used the Doppler on me. I'm hoping to give it a few more days and try again because I really don't want to worry myself over it. My husband is upset that I bought it because he's afraid it's going to worry me sick if I can't find it. :(


----------



## Radiance

lindsayms05 said:


> Glad it went well for all the ladies telling family! Such an exciting time for sure. :)
> 
> Sorry to those feeling sick, I hope you start feeling better soon!
> 
> Asm, I'm trying not to freak out but I got my Doppler in the mail on thursday and haven't been able to find the heartbeat. I'm 10 weeks today so I'm hoping I'm just early. I watched videos of girls finding the hb earlier than this but they are all very skinny. I carry my extra weight in my stomach so I have a little extra padding there so maybe that's affecting how early I can hear it as well? My last appointment was a few days shy of 8 week and we heard the hb through ultrasound but my dr hasn't used the Doppler on me. I'm hoping to give it a few more days and try again because I really don't want to worry myself over it. My husband is upset that I bought it because he's afraid it's going to worry me sick if I can't find it. :(

I wouldn't worry at all, you are still really early. My OB won't even use the doppler on you until you are at least 12 weeks.


----------



## live_in_hope

i would take all of your MS if it meant I got a baby... Sorry, Struggling today... :cry:


----------



## TirednFat

live_in_hope said:


> i would take all of your MS if it meant I got a baby... Sorry, Struggling today... :cry:

:hugs: I'm sorry that happened to you.


----------



## Tezzy

:hugs:


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Lola I'm glad telling your family went so well! Congrats!!


----------



## shellideaks

live_in_hope said:


> i would take all of your MS if it meant I got a baby... Sorry, Struggling today... :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## melann13

So I'm wearing maternity shorts today. Anybody else? I know that all the extra on my belly is just bloat, which is sad, but my normal clothes just make me so uncomfortable. I haven't weighed myself for two weeks, at that point (8wk3days) I hadn't gained any weight...
I do very much feel that my uterus is moving though. When I crunch over I have A LOT of pressure down on the right between abdomen and thigh, which is where my implantation cramps happened. I keep finding myself stretching out in my office chair because otherwise I get sciatic type pain on that side. I have had random AF type cramps the whole time, but the last few days it's like legit pulling feelings, and when I stretch my abs feel like I did 50 crunches (which I guarantee I did not :haha:). Hoping to go for a walk on this beautiful day to loosen it up. Maybe after a nap :sleep:


----------



## Radiance

Starting to post in 2nd trimester... anyone else?

My first ultrasound put me at 12 weeks, 1 day- the one I have now is 11 weeks 3 days.
Apparently on July 1st, they will give me a real due date- "that most likely will be 3/4 days on or off"

Anyways, we have seen the baby 3 times, the heartbeat twice and have had a good pregnancy- I don't see anything wrong with slowly heading over there :)


----------



## goldstns

When do I start looking at child care? There are a few of them that have waiting lists...so not sure if I should look at them already or not. 

Also, does anyone want to make me jealous and compere maternity leave for work? I am not sure what to do... my work offers me 3 weeks off a year... that's it! Therefore I can use all 3 of the weeks for maternity reasons, but then id have to do leave without pay.


----------



## Radiance

goldstns said:


> When do I start looking at child care? There are a few of them that have waiting lists...so not sure if I should look at them already or not.
> 
> Also, does anyone want to make me jealous and compere maternity leave for work? I am not sure what to do... my work offers me 3 weeks off a year... that's it! Therefore I can use all 3 of the weeks for maternity reasons, but then id have to do leave without pay.

I think that's crazy, you need at least 6 weeks to heal. I had to do something similar like that with my work- and I need to go to the main district with a note from my OB giving all my delivering info and how long it would take to heal so I could leave.


----------



## goldstns

Radiance said:


> goldstns said:
> 
> 
> When do I start looking at child care? There are a few of them that have waiting lists...so not sure if I should look at them already or not.
> 
> Also, does anyone want to make me jealous and compere maternity leave for work? I am not sure what to do... my work offers me 3 weeks off a year... that's it! Therefore I can use all 3 of the weeks for maternity reasons, but then id have to do leave without pay.
> 
> I think that's crazy, you need at least 6 weeks to heal. I had to do something similar like that with my work- and I need to go to the main district with a note from my OB giving all my delivering info and how long it would take to heal so I could leave.Click to expand...

I think worse comes to worse I can get a few weeks of leave without pay. It will suck, but we saved up money for reasons like this. I am just one of those people that are frugal with my money... so it makes it hard to think about.


----------



## medic76097

Here in Canada we get a bit of help from the government if you have been working before baby. I got 52 weeks of payments from the government with my first and since I'm only about 26 weeks into that and I'm 9 weeks pregnant I have to go back to work to accumulate 600 hours again before I qualify for leave again. And the amount you get is based on the amount you claim in taxes in the previous 52 weeks. Kinda complicated to explain. My employer gave me 6 weeks of full pay after baby was born and that was it


----------



## WhitheartsQ

My mom and I run our own store, so I doubt I'll get any paid time off, unless of course January makes lots of $. ha!


----------



## want2bemommy

I will be a stay at home mom so no paid time lol


----------



## Lucy529

I think am getting 6 weeks off not sure about the pay yet my bosses only employees 4to 5 people its a small lodge we will talk more about it as time gets closer they are really great tho so no complaints here


----------



## trying hard

wow your poor ladies here in NZ the government pays you %80 of your wage up to a certain point for 14 weeks (if you have been in employment for 6 months) and if you don't qualify for that they give you a pay out of a couple grand. Your employer also NEEDS to keep your job open for 12 months if you want to come back.

I'm quite lucky I work at home looking after other rug rats so I can just take a littlee while off to get BFing sussed then get back to it :)


----------



## SBinRI

Goldstns- under the fmla you are granted 12 weeks total... unpaid. That can start before delivery if your doc thinks you need it. But yes- ti l you have your six week checkup after delivery you generslly cant return to work. Need your docs ok or you're a liability to your job.


----------



## lian_83

I'm in Australia. There's an option of taking an 18-week parental week, paid at the standard minimum wage for 18 weeks. However, I'm unsure whether I could qualify given that I'm only doing casual work right now.


----------



## Weebear

We have a dec/jan babies fb group, if you'd like to join pls on me :)


----------



## vtjess423

Yes, the US Maternity laws are really lacking from what other countries have. All we are is guaranteed 12 weeks leave without pay like SBinRI said. So basically you can be off 12 weeks without loosing your job. If you get paid leave, it's really dependant on the company you work for. I currently work for the government and we don't have any specific maternity leave so we just have to use whatever leave we have accrued. Currently I get 4 hours Sick Leave (SL) per pay period and 6 hours of Annual leave (AL)/pay period and I can theoretically carry over 240 hours of AL a year and SL can be carried over as well (no limit there). Unfortunately for me, I had my son two years ago and never really started accumulating much leave after that. I actually went into negative leave having him (you can use any leave that you would accrue that year - Advanced Leave) so it was awhile til I was accumulating anything there and on top of that I've had to take quite a bit of leave for him being sick these past few years. So needless to say, I'll be lucky if I have a full 6 weeks saved up. But I'm hoping my boss will work with me like he did last time and I'll be able to work from home part time a couple of weeks before I come back full time. :thumbup:


----------



## Mallerm

I have been silently stalking this thread, but I wanted to pop on for some support. I am going in tomorrow for my first official OB visit (I went in two weeks ago for a viability/reassurance ultrasound) and I am kind of freaking out. I had a mmc in October and that was incredibly traumatizing for me. And now, even though my visit two weeks ago showed a perfectly sized little nugget with a perfect heartbeat, I am so scared to go in tomorrow and have something be wrong. The miscarriage really messed up my thinking and now I am so scared of having it happen again. I still have symptoms and I am still feeling pregnant, but my mind just goes to the worst possible scenario. Are any of the rest of you going through this too?


----------



## goldstns

Thanks all for this info!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Hang in there Mal. :hugs: Hope everything goes perfectly tomorrow!


----------



## despttc

Mallerm said:


> I have been silently stalking this thread, but I wanted to pop on for some support. I am going in tomorrow for my first official OB visit (I went in two weeks ago for a viability/reassurance ultrasound) and I am kind of freaking out. I had a mmc in October and that was incredibly traumatizing for me. And now, even though my visit two weeks ago showed a perfectly sized little nugget with a perfect heartbeat, I am so scared to go in tomorrow and have something be wrong. The miscarriage really messed up my thinking and now I am so scared of having it happen again. I still have symptoms and I am still feeling pregnant, but my mind just goes to the worst possible scenario. Are any of the rest of you going through this too?

I can understand what you're going through.. I've the same concerns myself. I've got my scan appointment this Saturday and I'm freaking out too.. I too still have symptoms but my fear overrides my logical thinking most of the time. Don't worry about tomorrow. You'll see your perfect little baby with strong heartbeat  Do post pics tomorrow.


----------



## despttc

Mallerm said:


> I have been silently stalking this thread, but I wanted to pop on for some support. I am going in tomorrow for my first official OB visit (I went in two weeks ago for a viability/reassurance ultrasound) and I am kind of freaking out. I had a mmc in October and that was incredibly traumatizing for me. And now, even though my visit two weeks ago showed a perfectly sized little nugget with a perfect heartbeat, I am so scared to go in tomorrow and have something be wrong. The miscarriage really messed up my thinking and now I am so scared of having it happen again. I still have symptoms and I am still feeling pregnant, but my mind just goes to the worst possible scenario. Are any of the rest of you going through this too?

I can understand what you're going through.. I've the same concerns myself. I've got my scan appointment this Saturday and I'm freaking out too.. I too still have symptoms but often my fear overrides my logical thinking most of the time. Don't worry about tomorrow. You'll see your perfect little baby with strong heartbeat  Do post pics tomorrow.


----------



## want2bemommy

I've had 2 m/c at 5 1/2 weeks so I perfectly understand you! I'm 11 weeks and have had great u/s so far but I'm still nervous- it's perfectly normal. Hang in there


----------



## Lucy529

Want2bemommy your a lime well two limes :) congrats !!!! 

Mal I think we have ll felt nd still feel what your feeling :hugs: hang in there Hun


----------



## Ameli

Had some spotting today. Kind of scared, but my doctor said this happens to some women when the placenta takes over. Going to call my doctor's office tomorrow to check in with them about it. Hoping it doesn't continue.


----------



## Lucy529

Ameli FX for you, hope its nothing Hun :hugs:


----------



## want2bemommy

I love seeing my fruits change


----------



## horseypants

Ameli, that is reassuring and makes sense! Hugs xo


----------



## lindsayms05

I found the heartbeat with my Doppler!! It was so amazing to hear it that I cried like a baby! It was a nice strong 167 bmp. :) I know there's no true point where you're completey out of the woods, but I'm feeling so much more confident about this pregnancy now that I'm 10 weeks with a strong baby hb!


----------



## Lucy529

Lindsay congrats !!!!


----------



## Radiance

Hey ladies! I notice a lot of you have gotten dopplers, what brand and type did you get? I'm interested in getting one :)


----------



## Lucy529

Spotted a little brown :( have to wait until Thursday to see my dr hope it's nothing but am freaking out


----------



## Radiance

Lucy529 said:


> Spotted a little brown :( have to wait until Thursday to see my dr hope it's nothing but am freaking out

Remember brown blood is old blood. It's always scary when you bleed old or new blood. :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Ameli and Lucy, hoping and praying the spotting is nothing.

Yay Lindsay for finding the HB! :cloud9:

My scan is in less than 2 weeks on July 2! DH took the day off and will be going with me.


----------



## lindsayms05

Fingers crossed that the spotting has stopped! I had a touch of brown spotting a few weeks ago and read soooo much on it and everything said spotting is very very common in pregnancy and nothing to worry about if it's not consistent, red, and heavy. Prayers your way!

As for my Doppler, I ended up getting this one...
https://www.amazon.com/Angelsounds-...e=UTF8&qid=1371652680&sr=1-2&keywords=Doppler

It shows the beats per minute and I was able to pick up the hb at 10w1d and I carry some extra weight in my stomach ( pre pregnancy). I would def recommend it! I also read good things about the sonoline-b Doppler as well. The big thing to remember, which everyone told me before buying it, don't panic if you can't find it right away. It takes some patience when you're early, but once you find it...you'll know where to look.


----------



## salamander91

I've been feeling queasy today. Think that's the morning sickness starting.. was hoping I'd got away with it :nope:


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks ladies spotted only that one time nothing since bbs starting hurting and felt huge, woke up feeling queasy but I'll take it :) feel like I have a knot in my stomach and I already ate something maybe I need some popcorn LOL


----------



## live_in_hope

Hey ladies, Ive already posted on the fb group, but i shall be loving you and leaving you i'm afraid. My poor bubba is gone and im booked in for surgery friday...its been a long week but i do strangely feel better now that I know for sure as it means I can move on...gotta get myself ready for my gallbladder surgery then we can TTC again :thumbup: xxx

Thank you for all your kind words of support, still cant believe its happened, even after we saw heartbeat at 6 weeks :cry: 

Wishing you all the best with your pregnancies and beyond and I'll be back before you know it! Hoping for a bfp again before what would have been my due date, so we may be bump buddies again soon! :thumbup: 

love to all xxx


----------



## Lucy529

Liveinhope :hugs: Hun so sorry for your loss praying that you get a sticky lo soon take care of yourself Hun


----------



## sallyhansen76

Live_inhope sorry for you loss. 

I ve been quiet on this thread because well to be honest I just wasn't completely ready. After a loss last year I felt I wanted to wait for reassurance before committing myself to a thread. I know sounds silly. Either way I'm here now. So recap on my last 4 1/2 weeks. At 6 weeks i was bleeding clots and so went to the emergency and after 15 hours waiting got a scan. Everything seemed fine. But i was still uncertain. Still bleeding and loosing lots of weight. My dr diagnosed me with HG and have been closely monitored waiting to go into the er at first sign of dehydration from excessive vomiting. (i know super lovely) Im taking diclectin right now which is slowing down the sickness but is not ridding me of it completely. Lost 12 pounds since just before 6 weeks of pregnancy which would mean a little over 2 weeks. (if only i d loose that quickly not pregnant hahaha)
Today was my 8 week u/s and baby was measuring perfectly. HB was fantastic and everything seems to be going perfectly. :)


Spoiler
https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o543/BNBgirls/20130619_140701_zps35fbb207.jpg


----------



## wrightywales

live_in_hope said:


> Hey ladies, Ive already posted on the fb group, but i shall be loving you and leaving you i'm afraid. My poor bubba is gone and im booked in for surgery friday...its been a long week but i do strangely feel better now that I know for sure as it means I can move on...gotta get myself ready for my gallbladder surgery then we can TTC again :thumbup: xxx
> 
> Thank you for all your kind words of support, still cant believe its happened, even after we saw heartbeat at 6 weeks :cry:
> 
> Wishing you all the best with your pregnancies and beyond and I'll be back before you know it! Hoping for a bfp again before what would have been my due date, so we may be bump buddies again soon! :thumbup:
> 
> love to all xxx

Thinking of you hun xxxx


----------



## salamander91

So sorry live in hope. I hope you get a sticky bean soon :hugs:


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Sorry live! I hope you do get your bfp soon! good luck with your surgery!

Sally your scan looks great! Congrats!


----------



## Ameli

live_in_hope said:


> Hey ladies, Ive already posted on the fb group, but i shall be loving you and leaving you i'm afraid. My poor bubba is gone and im booked in for surgery friday...its been a long week but i do strangely feel better now that I know for sure as it means I can move on...gotta get myself ready for my gallbladder surgery then we can TTC again :thumbup: xxx
> 
> Thank you for all your kind words of support, still cant believe its happened, even after we saw heartbeat at 6 weeks :cry:
> 
> Wishing you all the best with your pregnancies and beyond and I'll be back before you know it! Hoping for a bfp again before what would have been my due date, so we may be bump buddies again soon! :thumbup:
> 
> love to all xxx

I am so so sorry to hear that. Best of luck to you with your surgery and I hope to see you back very soon!


----------



## Ameli

sallyhansen76 said:


> Live_inhope sorry for you loss.
> 
> I ve been quiet on this thread because well to be honest I just wasn't completely ready. After a loss last year I felt I wanted to wait for reassurance before committing myself to a thread. I know sounds silly. Either way I'm here now. So recap on my last 4 1/2 weeks. At 6 weeks i was bleeding clots and so went to the emergency and after 15 hours waiting got a scan. Everything seemed fine. But i was still uncertain. Still bleeding and loosing lots of weight. My dr diagnosed me with HG and have been closely monitored waiting to go into the er at first sign of dehydration from excessive vomiting. (i know super lovely) Im taking diclectin right now which is slowing down the sickness but is not ridding me of it completely. Lost 12 pounds since just before 6 weeks of pregnancy which would mean a little over 2 weeks. (if only i d loose that quickly not pregnant hahaha)
> Today was my 8 week u/s and baby was measuring perfectly. HB was fantastic and everything seems to be going perfectly. :)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o543/BNBgirls/20130619_140701_zps35fbb207.jpg

This is fantastic news. It is soo reassuring to see the ultrasound! Sorry that you've been having such a tough go of it so far though. Hopefully it eases up for you as you head towards the 2nd tri!

As for me, I talked to a nurse, and she basically told me to wait and see. It hasn't continued today, thankfully. I ordered a doppler though and it should be here on Friday. I think that will reassure me. I plan to tell my family this weekend, but not feeling that confident about the whole thing at the moment.


----------



## Lucy529

Sally glad that everything is going ok hope the sickness eases soon great pic congrats


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Hey girls, how many of you have journals? If you don't mind an extra stalker I wouldn't mind stalking :)


----------



## horseypants

Yay!!!!
Baby measures perfectly: 8+3, 178bpm


----------



## hakunamatata

Sally and Horseypants - great news!! :dance:

Live - I'm so sad for you. Sending you big huge hugs. :hugs:

Whit - I have a link to my journal in my siggy :flower:


----------



## Lucy529

I am so pissed off I might not able to see my dr tom bc I was denied Medicaid :( I have to go private which I can't afford OMG I'm freaking out right now :cry: I cannot believe how many hoops I have to jump through now I have to appeal and see how to do that am really at the verge of tears


----------



## SBinRI

Lucy- just go to the hospital. Most cant deny you health care. They can do a scan for you


----------



## Tezzy

I've got a journal too... Link below x


----------



## Lucy529

SB am calling the county as soon as they open and see what I can do it pisses me off tho bc there's all these other women that claim their husband left them and they get benefits when they go to the apt husband right there :growlmad: and I know they do this bc I worked there before :nope: so sad that people who need help can't get it :nope:


----------



## vtjess423

I'm so sorry for your loss, Live. :hugs: Best of luck on your surgery and I hope you get a sticky bean soon!!

Congrats on the great scans, Sally and horseypants!! :happydance:

I'm not much of a writer so no journal here! I'm always amazed at those who are organized enough to keep one! ;)

Lucy, I'm so sorry you are having insurance issues. :hugs: I know that can be tough. There are so many people who take advantage of the system and then those who really need it can't get it. It's not fair. I'm completely with you there. I really hope you can get things worked out!! Good Luck to you!


----------



## Delamere19

Hi everyone, I am pregnant with my 2nd baby and I'm due 26th Jan. Still sinking in for me really as it wasn't a planned pregnancy but starting to feel but more excited now x


----------



## hakunamatata

Delamere19 said:


> Hi everyone, I am pregnant with my 2nd baby and I'm due 26th Jan. Still sinking in for me really as it wasn't a planned pregnancy but starting to feel but more excited now x

Welcome :flower:


----------



## EllieNation

Hooray I'm glad I finally found this group!!!! I was feeling a bit lost as I couldn't see a Jan due date thread about!!!

I'm due 28th Jan, no scans as of yet, first one booked in for 15th July.

Pleased to meet you all :) 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## horseypants

Welcome Ellie


----------



## ashleyy84

Live - sorry for what you're going through. Hope you heal quickly and get another BFP before you know it. 

Welcome Delamere and Ellie!! I've given myself a due date of 1/28 as well. I go tomorrow to get my first u/s so I'll see what the doc says. :) Besides some normal symptoms I haven't had any problems, but I'm still cautious since it took us so long to conceive. So, I can't wait to be sure everything is ok! I'll update tomorrow.

Completely unrelated to pregnancy, but something I'm excited about....Yesterday I got asked to be a substitute for some days over the next two weeks. I'm in school to be a Science teacher, and it turns out I'll be helping students with Math and Reading to prepare for the graduation exams. It should be a small group of students. I'm so excited because it will be so different from other experiences I've had so far. I don't think I will sub in the Fall, though, when everyone is passing around colds and such. 

Hope you all have a nice day!


----------



## EllissMummy

live_in_hope said:


> Hey ladies, Ive already posted on the fb group, but i shall be loving you and leaving you i'm afraid. My poor bubba is gone and im booked in for surgery friday...its been a long week but i do strangely feel better now that I know for sure as it means I can move on...gotta get myself ready for my gallbladder surgery then we can TTC again :thumbup: xxx
> 
> Thank you for all your kind words of support, still cant believe its happened, even after we saw heartbeat at 6 weeks :cry:
> 
> Wishing you all the best with your pregnancies and beyond and I'll be back before you know it! Hoping for a bfp again before what would have been my due date, so we may be bump buddies again soon! :thumbup:
> 
> love to all xxx

So sorry for your loss Live. GL for everything x


----------



## flashy09

Had my first scan last week and everything looking good! However, have never been so tired and hungry in my life! Worn out all the time and get a strange hunger/nauseous/low blood sugar feeling a lot. I have bought my 18 month old a whole new box of toys so I can lay on the couch while she plays! It makes me sad because I was hoping to really enjoy the last of my one on one time with her and instead I am exhausted and taking short cuts.


----------



## melann13

ashleyy, that's great! I used to teach high school biology and Latin, right after graduating college. Now I'm working on my PhD so that I can teach at the college level. Since being back in a school setting I have opted to get the yearly flu shot. Fortunately I am done with my teaching training for now and should be able to just have statistical analysis and writing to do after the baby comes.
Good luck to you!


----------



## horseypants

Live I'm so sorry :(


----------



## EllieNation

flashy09 said:


> Had my first scan last week and everything looking good! However, have never been so tired and hungry in my life! Worn out all the time and get a strange hunger/nauseous/low blood sugar feeling a lot. I have bought my 18 month old a whole new box of toys so I can lay on the couch while she plays! It makes me sad because I was hoping to really enjoy the last of my one on one time with her and instead I am exhausted and taking short cuts.

Oh I feel like that with my son. I had to run off & puke this morning and ..... Well lets just say he's watching a lot of TV right now


----------



## Kittycat155

Don't worry you are still very early and will get that time:)


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome Ellie and Kitty. Added you to front page. :)


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Welcome new girls! Congrats on the great scans and all the good news.
Lucy I hope you get things worked out soon! 
Hakuna and Tezzy thanks for sharing your journals with me!


----------



## shellideaks

I have a journal, link in my signature. I only have 1 stalker so far so the more the merrier :D


----------



## Kittycat155

Thanks:) Happy to join in!

OH Tickers work:)


----------



## wrightywales

Hi Ladies

Live - so sorry for your loss hun. Thinking of you xxxxxx

How is everyone else?

Glad to hear your scans went well Sally and horseypants!! 

Welcome to the new ladies :)

Nothing much to report here. I have my 12 week scan in a week eck so nervous already and feels like I've got ages to wait as time seems to be going so slow :/

Good luck to anyone who's got scans coming up xxx


----------



## PitaPrincess

Hi everyone. I have just joined this forum. I'm Larna and due my first baby on 24th January. Super excited :)


----------



## salamander91

Ladies from the UK.. how did you hear about your scan appointment? I have my booking appointment on Wednesday and I'm wondering if I'll book my scan then or if I have to wait for a letter? Getting very impatient to find out when it is! :haha:

Supposedly should get an early scan because I'm diabetic but that doesn't seem likely since I'll be nearly 9 weeks when I have my booking appointment anyway :nope:


----------



## Piperette

salamander91 said:


> Ladies from the UK.. how did you hear about your scan appointment? I have my booking appointment on Wednesday and I'm wondering if I'll book my scan then or if I have to wait for a letter? Getting very impatient to find out when it is! :haha:
> 
> Supposedly should get an early scan because I'm diabetic but that doesn't seem likely since I'll be nearly 9 weeks when I have my booking appointment anyway :nope:

With my 1st the MW rang the hospital whilst I was having my appointment and a letter with the scan date came through the post a few days later.


----------



## salamander91

Piperette said:


> With my 1st the MW rang the hospital whilst I was having my appointment and a letter with the scan date came through the post a few days later.

Thanks :flower: A few days isn't too long to wait for the letter. I was worried it would take weeks.


----------



## Srrme

I am thrilled to say I am finally not nauseous anymore. :haha: :happydance:


----------



## want2bemommy

Srrme: yay!!!


----------



## Nelle84

Hi All!
Jan 12th here :)
I've been stalking this thread for a while but only just posting. 
This is my first and as much as I try and suppress it til the scan a week on Monday, I'm starting to get excited! We had some drama with bleeding early on, so we saw 'Cleatus' (the foetus!) at 5 and 6 weeks, but that seems ages ago!


----------



## Lucy529

Great apt today :happydance: heard baby's heart beat and even better news only one week until m in 2nd tri :) my dr counts it from 12 weeks yeah buddy am on :cloud9:


----------



## horseypants

Yay Lucy! Welcome officially Nelle


----------



## Delamere19

So sorry for your loss Live :hugs: hope to see you back again soon. 

I'm not feeling great today. :nope: had a later night and I think I'm paying for it. Been in bed by 8.30 at latest with feeling so tired but went to catch up with friends last night. Wasn't feeling great to start with so maybe I shouldn't have gone. Feel sick,like I could be sick and my tummy feels like its stretching and my boobs are really sore. Urgh! Think its end of the week exhaustion too. 

Hope you are all doing ok ladies xx


----------



## salamander91

Raspberry today! :happydance:


----------



## Ameli

salamander91 said:


> Raspberry today! :happydance:

Congrats! It's fun to see them change, although mine is a prune today. :haha:


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats to the new fruits :) what's after prune? Lol


----------



## lovepink

Hello ladies, so excited to see this. In due 31.1.14. Nice to meet you all! X


----------



## Daynaa

Hello everyone :) my edd is 16/01/14 woo! Well I haven't had my scan yet so will update once I know for sure :D I have a dd who is a big 1 next month! And now baby #2 on the way so excited, I honesty haven't had any symptoms except for the first 2 weeks I had the lot nausea tiredness sore boobs headaches etc but now I feel fine nothing except for the odd mild stomach pains you usually get. This however is worrying me a little. Anyone else had no symptoms ? I'm definitely pregnant. I took 2 tests one at 13dpo and the test line was darker than control line!! (Couldn't believe it) and then again a week later. Any help would be appreciated :) thanks ladies


----------



## Ameli

Lucy529 said:


> Congrats to the new fruits :) what's after prune? Lol

I think it's lime next. So much better!


----------



## wrightywales

hi ladies

Welcome to Nelle, lovepink Daynaa and pitaprincess

Congrats on the new fruit ladies

Lucy - Yay on hearing heartbeat. Lime is after prune :) Im a lime now as of yesterday yay :) x

Delamere - sorry to here your so exhausted hope that starts to ease soon x

Srrme- glad your Ms has stopped. I thought mine was getting better. I went out to OHs mums house yesterday as it was his step-dads birthday ate a sandwich and on the way home i felt so sick luckly i made it home before i was actually sick as i would of been so embarressed if i had to get OH to pull over on the side of the road :sick:

Well have first proper family function on Sunday :/ wonder if i will get asked the dreaded quetion 'are you pregnant?' I stopped smoking as soon as I found out I was pregnant and I'm no longer drinking lol so can see at least OHs sister-in-law asking me it. I will be glad when I've had my scan on Thursday so I can start telling people if everything is ok that is :)


----------



## Delamere19

It's so hard isn't it wrighty? I mean you try to act normal but when you aren't drinking or smoking people ask questions! I was t my friends last night and I gad to use the old line of being on meds so couldn't drink!! Hope the ms eases soon. X

P.s hello to any newbies!


----------



## wrightywales

Delamere19 said:


> It's so hard isn't it wrighty? I mean you try to act normal but when you aren't drinking or smoking people ask questions! I was t my friends last night and I gad to use the old line of being on meds so couldn't drink!! Hope the ms eases soon. X
> 
> P.s hello to any newbies!

Yes its hard Im not the best lier and had the 'question' asked about a month before i even got pregnant from OHs sis-in-law all because i wasnt drinking whilst watching the rugby. I just didnt feel like drinking that day and laughed when she asked. I hope i can just laugh it off this time and not have to use the 'im on antibiotics' excuse as wont be long before we tell them all anyway lol 6 days and counting :)


----------



## melann13

Prunes are icky (although prune juice is okay), I'm the weirdo that had been eating the fruit/veggie of the week as my daily snack (healthy and fun!), but this week I didn't. Last week when I was a green olive and chose to find a different site that said 1"grape instead. This week the alternate website said kumquat, which is much cuter than a prune, but not common to find (at least around here). Next week on the Bump ticker is lime, which I usually don't eat whole ;), but the other website is fig... so we'll see. Been too busy this week at work to worry about much, which is good... 
Today I have my "first" appt with my doc, I had an early scan with him a couple weeks ago due to my previous MC, and had my nurse intake appt after that. Hoping that he'll use the dopplar today and we'll get to HEAR the HB for the first time (last time it was just the flicker on the screen). I called and asked if they would, (cuz then DH would come) and they said yes, but the doc didn't mention it last time when talking about the next appt, so hoping I can talk him into it. I'll be at a conference across country for the next week, and I get back on DH's Bday, so here's hoping that the second trimester will sneak right up!:thumbup:


----------



## Heather11

I had my ultra sound yesterday and it was amazing!!! The baby grew so much in a week I couldn't believe it. Heart rate was 168 and baby was measuring exactly 8 weeks!

Today however I had some pink spotting followed by brown spotting/discharge and some very minor cramping. I called the MD and they said that is sounds normal and could be from the ultra sound. Did any of you have a similar experience? Was everything ok? I am just so nervous! ARGH!


----------



## melann13

I just found another website that lists baby size at 11 weeks as a California roll... mmmmmmm.... I could make my own to guarantee they haven't been around raw fish...I may have to go to the store. :haha:


----------



## EllieNation

Heather11 said:


> I had my ultra sound yesterday and it was amazing!!! The baby grew so much in a week I couldn't believe it. Heart rate was 168 and baby was measuring exactly 8 weeks!
> 
> Today however I had some pink spotting followed by brown spotting/discharge and some very minor cramping. I called the MD and they said that is sounds normal and could be from the ultra sound. Did any of you have a similar experience? Was everything ok? I am just so nervous! ARGH!

If it was a TV ultrasound then it's very possible it caused the spotting. Try not to worry (easier said than done I know!!!)

If it carries on, ring your doc back 

xxxx


----------



## EllieNation

Well, after feeling dreadful & having my first vomit of the pregnancy yesterday, today I've felt a lot better! The nausea is still there, but very much in the background. 

Which instead of making me think 'wow I'm happy I feel better!' It makes me think: 'WHY do I feel better? Are my hormone levels dropping? Is everything okay in there?! Arrrgh!!'

8+3 - too early for a Doppler & not eligible for an early USS. Stressful times 


xxxxxx


----------



## goldstns

EllieNation said:


> Well, after feeling dreadful & having my first vomit of the pregnancy yesterday, today I've felt a lot better! The nausea is still there, but very much in the background.
> 
> Which instead of making me think 'wow I'm happy I feel better!' It makes me think: 'WHY do I feel better? Are my hormone levels dropping? Is everything okay in there?! Arrrgh!!'
> 
> 8+3 - too early for a Doppler & not eligible for an early USS. Stressful times
> 
> 
> xxxxxx

If you only were sick for one day it might have been something other then pregnancy... like food poisoning or flu. I think you are fine! I just got a doppler and used it for the first time at 9+3. It worked, but took a while to find the heart beat (found mine a lot). I think a small trick to to have a full bladder.


----------



## lovepink

Hello, i've requested to join the fb group, but is this difficult if security settings are high?? X


----------



## EllieNation

goldstns said:


> EllieNation said:
> 
> 
> Well, after feeling dreadful & having my first vomit of the pregnancy yesterday, today I've felt a lot better! The nausea is still there, but very much in the background.
> 
> Which instead of making me think 'wow I'm happy I feel better!' It makes me think: 'WHY do I feel better? Are my hormone levels dropping? Is everything okay in there?! Arrrgh!!'
> 
> 8+3 - too early for a Doppler & not eligible for an early USS. Stressful times
> 
> 
> xxxxxx
> 
> If you only were sick for one day it might have been something other then pregnancy... like food poisoning or flu. I think you are fine! I just got a doppler and used it for the first time at 9+3. It worked, but took a while to find the heart beat (found mine a lot). I think a small trick to to have a full bladder.Click to expand...

No, it was definitely MS!!!!! Trust me, there's a huge difference. I had HG last time and I became quite the expert. The worst one being if you have say norovirus (which I copped for in April - lovely) when you vomit, immediately afterwards, my word, you feel SO MUCH BETTER! (For maybe 5 minutes!!!!) but with MS you puke, and frankly you may as well not have bothered. You feel just as rough as you did. 

In my last preg I found the FH with a Doppler at around 8+5 BUT they moved me forward 8 days at my dating scan so that will have ACTUALLY made me (does the maths...) 9+6. Which is like ages away!!!!!!! And I have a feeling they might put me back this time .....

So I guess I've gotta be patient and hope that the MS peak yesterday wasn't caused by my hormones spiking as they were trying to compensate for something :cry::cry:

Not that there's anything anyone could do if that WAS the case 

Gah, how do you ladies keep yourselves from going nutty with worry?!?!


----------



## Heather11

EllieNation said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> I had my ultra sound yesterday and it was amazing!!! The baby grew so much in a week I couldn't believe it. Heart rate was 168 and baby was measuring exactly 8 weeks!
> 
> Today however I had some pink spotting followed by brown spotting/discharge and some very minor cramping. I called the MD and they said that is sounds normal and could be from the ultra sound. Did any of you have a similar experience? Was everything ok? I am just so nervous! ARGH!
> 
> If it was a TV ultrasound then it's very possible it caused the spotting. Try not to worry (easier said than done I know!!!)
> 
> If it carries on, ring your doc back
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

It was a TV!!


----------



## EllieNation

Heather11 said:


> EllieNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> I had my ultra sound yesterday and it was amazing!!! The baby grew so much in a week I couldn't believe it. Heart rate was 168 and baby was measuring exactly 8 weeks!
> 
> Today however I had some pink spotting followed by brown spotting/discharge and some very minor cramping. I called the MD and they said that is sounds normal and could be from the ultra sound. Did any of you have a similar experience? Was everything ok? I am just so nervous! ARGH!
> 
> If it was a TV ultrasound then it's very possible it caused the spotting. Try not to worry (easier said than done I know!!!)
> 
> If it carries on, ring your doc back
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> It was a TV!!Click to expand...

Awww well I hope you're slightly reassured :hugs:


----------



## salamander91

Ellie- I'm feeling similar to you- I've had no morning sickness yet apart from slight nausea and having to wait weeks for a scan even though technically I should be eligible for an early scan but I don't think I'll be getting it. 

I'm just taking reassurance that I have some symptoms like nausea and bigger boobs and trying to be thankful that I'm not suffering horribly with MS!


----------



## melann13

Just got back from my doc appt. He didn't even check out my downstairs since I was just there for me appt a couple months ago. That was a pleasant relief, I know, I know, I have to get used to his hands being down there a lot, but it's always nice to be expecting it and then not have it.
He spent almost an hour answering all sorts of questions -hubby came with a list out of the book I got him for Father's Day - "The Expectant Father", LOVE HIM! He wanted to know if there was a best way to prepare himself to coach me in delivery etc. I know it's early to be thinking about that day, but I was so happy to have him asking all these questions. :) Doc said that the hospital doesn't have any rules about laboring in the bed, I can walk, squat, whatever I want, and he doesn't push medicated or natural, he said that when it comes to delivery he prefers to act as a midwife until I decide that I want/need more. So it was a great appointment and he was able to find the HB pretty quickly with the dopplar. He said it was between 160-170, so all is great over here!! :cloud9:
He said that he could feel the top of my uterus and it would be popping over soon. I'm already too big for many of my pants in the belly, but that's because of bloat. I've put on 2 lbs so far, mostly because food is the best anti-nausea thing I've found. It'll be nice to have the actual bump to even it out. Hope everyone has a good day!:flower:


----------



## EllieNation

Melanin that all sounds lovely!!! And it's nice to hear about a doc who has respect for midwifery skills - that's exactly what you need :)

Can't wait till I can get Doppler out myself :) :) :)


----------



## EllieNation

salamander91 said:


> Ellie- I'm feeling similar to you- I've had no morning sickness yet apart from slight nausea and having to wait weeks for a scan even though technically I should be eligible for an early scan but I don't think I'll be getting it.
> 
> I'm just taking reassurance that I have some symptoms like nausea and bigger boobs and trying to be thankful that I'm not suffering horribly with MS!

Awwww I wish I had the bigger boobs symptom! Unfortunately that passed me by last time too .... *sigh*


----------



## xheylove

lovepink said:


> Hello ladies, so excited to see this. In due 31.1.14. Nice to meet you all! X

Due date buddies! :D


----------



## hakunamatata

lovepink said:


> Hello, i've requested to join the fb group, but is this difficult if security settings are high?? X

Sent you a PM :flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

Daynaa said:


> Hello everyone :) my edd is 16/01/14 woo! Well I haven't had my scan yet so will update once I know for sure :D I have a dd who is a big 1 next month! And now baby #2 on the way so excited, I honesty haven't had any symptoms except for the first 2 weeks I had the lot nausea tiredness sore boobs headaches etc but now I feel fine nothing except for the odd mild stomach pains you usually get. This however is worrying me a little. Anyone else had no symptoms ? I'm definitely pregnant. I took 2 tests one at 13dpo and the test line was darker than control line!! (Couldn't believe it) and then again a week later. Any help would be appreciated :) thanks ladies

Will add you to front page :flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

Nelle84 said:


> Hi All!
> Jan 12th here :)
> I've been stalking this thread for a while but only just posting.
> This is my first and as much as I try and suppress it til the scan a week on Monday, I'm starting to get excited! We had some drama with bleeding early on, so we saw 'Cleatus' (the foetus!) at 5 and 6 weeks, but that seems ages ago!




PitaPrincess said:


> Hi everyone. I have just joined this forum. I'm Larna and due my first baby on 24th January. Super excited :)

Will add to front page also.

Please PM me if I've missed anyone.


----------



## Lucy529

Melann glad your doctor is letting you call the shots at delivery and your hubby that is so sweet that he is o into it do they sell a copy in Spanish lol congrats Hun


----------



## Heather11

Is the facebook group private?? I am just wondering I want to join, but I haven't announced or told anybody yet so I don't want them to find out by what i am posting in the group!!! :winkwink:


----------



## PitaPrincess

Hi everyone. Hope you have all had/are having a good day. 

Tonight was tough as it was friends 30th and I think i'm the only one who stayed sober! Couldn't use my usual driving excuse as we are all staying over night so got a few suspicious glances as i'm usually the one who is cracking open the champagne :haha: 

Only people who know are our best friends but i'm sure after tonight the rumour mill is going to go into overdrive as most people know we had been talking about kids for a while.


----------



## PitaPrincess

Heather11 said:


> Is the facebook group private?? I am just wondering I want to join, but I haven't announced or told anybody yet so I don't want them to find out by what i am posting in the group!!! :winkwink:

If you read back to the first ever post it says to add that lady on Facebook and she will add you to the group which is private so none of your friends etc will see you post.


----------



## ashleyy84

melann, thanks! How exciting that you are making a change as well!

Ellie, I actually had two days in a row where I was hardly nauseous at all. That changed, though. I threw up for the first time today. The nausea has been horrible, but today was the first day to go all the way. Ick. Doc told me it will get worse before it gets better most likely. Fun days ahead. 

Update: We had our first u/s today and it was wonderful! Finally, I don't have to reign in the excitement! Can't wait to get the reactions from family tomorrow. We have been married for 8 years and together for 13 so you can imagine we've had a lot of questions about when we would start a family. HB was 168 and measured at 7d6w. Doc said to stay with the due date of 1/28/2014!


----------



## despttc

Hello girls,
I've my scan due at today at 10w5d as my previous scan showed hb to be a little on the lower side. Am really tense about it. Keeping fingers crossed..


----------



## Ameli

despttc said:


> Hello girls,
> I've my scan due at today at 10w5d as my previous scan showed hb to be a little on the lower side. Am really tense about it. Keeping fingers crossed..

Good luck with your scan! Keep us posted. I'm sure all will be well.


----------



## despttc

Ameli said:


> despttc said:
> 
> 
> Hello girls,
> I've my scan due at today at 10w5d as my previous scan showed hb to be a little on the lower side. Am really tense about it. Keeping fingers crossed..
> 
> Good luck with your scan! Keep us posted. I'm sure all will be well.Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## Lucy529

Despttc good luck Hun


----------



## wrightywales

despttc said:


> Hello girls,
> I've my scan due at today at 10w5d as my previous scan showed hb to be a little on the lower side. Am really tense about it. Keeping fingers crossed..

Good luck :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Great news Ashley!

Good luck despttc :hugs:


----------



## PitaPrincess

Hi all! How is everybodys Saturday. Boyfriend is hungover so an excuse to lie around and watch soaps all day :haha:


----------



## melann13

Lucy, I bought the book on Amazon for Kindle. So far it seems to have a lot more practical information and questions than any of my pregnancy books!
DH says that for his bday present he'd like to buy a Doppler :) he tried to record the HB at the doc yesterday and got annoyed that the doctor was talking :haha:


----------



## Piperette

Melann, what book is it?


----------



## Lucy529

Melann that is hilarious am so happy for you that your hubby is so into it mine is but not much I guess it won't be until he feels her kick or sees an actual good u/s of her but going to look into getting that book thanks I want a Doppler too now lol


----------



## SBinRI

Morning! A beautiful day on the East Coast of the US! Thinking that hubby and I should have a date.. byt so hard to find a trustworthy sitter for my three kiddos. My first appt is this coming fri.. and I cannot wait! Always seems to take forever for the first checkup.


----------



## despttc

Hello girls
My ultrasound is over. saw my baby dancing and kicking with its teeny weeny limb buds. Watching it felt like heaven. Hb is a good 156,NT is also normal.:cloud9: Love ya girls,thanks for the support
Good to see everyone is doing good


----------



## Heather11

despttc said:


> Hello girls
> My ultrasound is over. saw my baby dancing and kicking with its teeny weeny limb buds. Watching it felt like heaven. Hb is a good 156,NT is also normal.:cloud9: Love ya girls,thanks for the support
> Good to see everyone is doing good

So so happy everything was well!!!!


----------



## Heather11

Ugh I am so so nauseous!! I can't even clean the house without having to stop to dry heave every 5 minutes!!! Argh! I am so ready for the sickness part to be over!


----------



## hakunamatata

SBinRI said:


> Morning! A beautiful day on the East Coast of the US! Thinking that hubby and I should have a date.. byt so hard to find a trustworthy sitter for my three kiddos. My first appt is this coming fri.. and I cannot wait! Always seems to take forever for the first checkup.

It's soooo nice out in our neck of the woods!! Ani and I are playing outside :)

I hear ya, I'm so excited for my upcoming appointment.



despttc said:


> Hello girls
> My ultrasound is over. saw my baby dancing and kicking with its teeny weeny limb buds. Watching it felt like heaven. Hb is a good 156,NT is also normal.:cloud9: Love ya girls,thanks for the support
> Good to see everyone is doing good

Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Heather11

SBinRI said:


> Morning! A beautiful day on the East Coast of the US! Thinking that hubby and I should have a date.. byt so hard to find a trustworthy sitter for my three kiddos. My first appt is this coming fri.. and I cannot wait! Always seems to take forever for the first checkup.

What part of RI are you in!? I am in Ct but am originally from Ma!!


----------



## Lola_0106

Can't wait for this constant sickness to go! Got my booking in appointment tomorrow... 9am on a Sunday! Soo early!


----------



## Radiance

despttc said:


> Hello girls
> My ultrasound is over. saw my baby dancing and kicking with its teeny weeny limb buds. Watching it felt like heaven. Hb is a good 156,NT is also normal.:cloud9: Love ya girls,thanks for the support
> Good to see everyone is doing good

Wonderful news! Glad the heartbeat was perfect! :D


----------



## want2bemommy

Heather11 said:


> SBinRI said:
> 
> 
> Morning! A beautiful day on the East Coast of the US! Thinking that hubby and I should have a date.. byt so hard to find a trustworthy sitter for my three kiddos. My first appt is this coming fri.. and I cannot wait! Always seems to take forever for the first checkup.
> 
> What part of RI are you in!? I am in Ct but am originally from Ma!!Click to expand...

I'm from mass originally- lived in many towns but spent most of my life in Millis


----------



## Radiance

Severe nausea is kicking my butt today!! The thought of anything makes me feel sick. My most recent OB appointment was on Thursday, I got to hear the baby's heartbeat for the first time! I also learned that I have lost another two pounds, you wouldn't think I've lost 10 pounds altogether this pregnancy, my bump is looking huge, round and hard. I get my ultrasound July 1st.. so excited :D


----------



## Heather11

Lola_0106 said:


> Can't wait for this constant sickness to go! Got my booking in appointment tomorrow... 9am on a Sunday! Soo early!

Ugh me either! I hope it doesn't last much longer it is hard to do anything!!!


----------



## lindsayms05

Congrats to all the great scans and dr visits!! Sorry to those feeling ill, I hope it passes soon!

For all of the couponers/stockuppers...CVS has a great deal on Huggies starting tomorrow! I got a scanner coupon today for $4 off of $15 Huggies purchase, there are $3 Huggies coupons online, $3 Huggies coupons coming in the newspapers tomorrow, and they have jumbo packs of $9.49, spend $30 and get $12ECB.


----------



## hakunamatata

Heather11 said:


> SBinRI said:
> 
> 
> Morning! A beautiful day on the East Coast of the US! Thinking that hubby and I should have a date.. byt so hard to find a trustworthy sitter for my three kiddos. My first appt is this coming fri.. and I cannot wait! Always seems to take forever for the first checkup.
> 
> What part of RI are you in!? I am in Ct but am originally from Ma!!Click to expand...

I live in MA about 6 miles from the CT border.


----------



## Nelle84

Radiance said:


> I get my ultrasound July 1st.. so excited :D

Me too. Excited but scared, despite having all the right symptoms.

Hope your MS settles soon!


----------



## goldstns

Nelle84 said:


> Radiance said:
> 
> 
> I get my ultrasound July 1st.. so excited :D
> 
> Me too. Excited but scared, despite having all the right symptoms.
> 
> Hope your MS settles soon!Click to expand...

Me too...mines on July 1st


----------



## Nelle84

I got the first appointment of the day. Means an early start but also means I don't have as much time to worry. :happydance:


----------



## want2bemommy

I only have 3 1/2 more days until my NT scan! I can't wait to see them again. I was a little worried about vanishing twin, but I think My belly popped over the past few days so not as anxious lol


----------



## melann13

I can't brush my teeth without gagging. Seems to be a major trigger for me.

The book I was mentioning is "The Expectant Father" https://www.amazon.com/The-Expectant-Father-Dads-Be/dp/0789210770 
We haven't read much, but DH seems to really like how concrete it is and focused on logistics.
Leaving for a conference today, excited to see some former colleagues and present my research, but not looking forward to a week away from home. I just keep telling myself that by the time I get home I'll be hitting the 12 week mark! We feel so much more confident this pregnancy. Sometimes I think I'm being naive, but last time I was just so scared the whole time. I sincerely feel that I knew something was wrong. This time I have BW, an US and HB to back up my confidence, but it's amazing how different it can be.
Have a good day everyone! :flower:


----------



## Lucy529

melann i have the same feeling as you do that everything is going to be ok, even through the bleeding I was terrified but calm at the same time? I knew right away with my last pregnancy that something was not right i was bleeding before we even got the bfp, this time its completely different 

:wave: to all the other ladies, so today am training the woman that is going to be helping us through the summer and covering my maternity, there is so much to do but am excited bc once i get her trained i get some time off. so friday was my bday and hubby took me to the carnival yesterday for some cotton candy and a funnel cake man was i tired then worked a few hours by the time i got home i was really feeling it 
are any of you girls feeling your uterus I feel this little hard ball right above my pubic bone i think it's my uterus LOL 

happy sunday everyone


----------



## Radiance

goldstns said:


> Nelle84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radiance said:
> 
> 
> I get my ultrasound July 1st.. so excited :D
> 
> Me too. Excited but scared, despite having all the right symptoms.
> 
> Hope your MS settles soon!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too...mines on July 1stClick to expand...

Exciting! I have to drive around 6am, about 2.5 hours away for my scan. It's at 9am but both my toddlers get car sick so I need to leave a bit early just incase.


----------



## salamander91

I'm starting to feel more confident myself :) I was nervous for the first 4 weeks because of my SIL's miscarriage but I've decided that I'm not going to let that bring me down and just enjoy being pregnant. 

My OH is back on Tuesday and I have my booking appointment on Wednesday :happydance: The past 3 weeks have gone so slow!


----------



## Lucy529

Radiance good luck hun hope that your los don't get to sick am going to be stalking for an update from you :) 

salamander i had told myself from the get go that i was not going to be get attached incase the worse happened but she slowly began to grow on me LOL and then this week when we heard the heart beat on the doppler it hit me that am going to be a mommy, am convinced that she's a girl don't have one bit of boy intuition and i hope that am right but we have began to call her by what we are naming her :) even hubby asks how she's doing we can't worry about something that we can't control so we're just praying for the best and so far so good


----------



## hakunamatata

We're going to be in the second trimester before we know it! :dance:


----------



## want2bemommy

I know- 2nd trimester is right around the corner ladies! 
Here is my bump- I think I've properly popped lol
11+5 twins


----------



## Lucy529

Hakuna yes we are !!!! Less than one week left for me your a day ahead so you'll be there before me LOL when should we start looking in the 2nd tri forum, I've been peeking but not posted there yet as i know that most women go over in the 13th week dumb question maybe but just wondering LOL


----------



## hakunamatata

13 weeks is official but I don't think you'd get kicked out if you posted at 12+2 or something :)


----------



## Lucy529

want2bemommy that is a very cute bump so jealous :) 

i honestly think that i just look fat, my hubby says that it's our little secret and touches my tummy but it makes me feel like people just think that i can't control my eating since i was loosing weight before i got pregnant and had almost lost all the belly then bam it's back am really happy but just wish that i could say am not fat am pregnant LOL that's why i changed my fb profile pic the thinnest i was before bfp


----------



## want2bemommy

My DH laughed though and said that people who don't know me will probably think I've just eaten a large lunch lol. Got to love this in between phase...


----------



## hakunamatata

Yeah I just look chubby right now :)


----------



## Lucy529

Soon this stage will be a memory nd well have official bumps lol can't wait :)


----------



## hakunamatata

I ask DH if I look pregnant or if I look fat...he chooses the right answer every time, he's so smart :haha:


----------



## salamander91

Lucy- I'm sure I'm having a boy but I refuse to call it by our boy name because I really want a girl and don't want to jinx it :haha: I'm trying to picture a boy whenever I think about it so I'm coming around more to having a boy :thumbup: We're just calling it bubby atm :flower:


----------



## wrightywales

want2bemommy said:


> I know- 2nd trimester is right around the corner ladies!
> Here is my bump- I think I've properly popped lol
> 11+5 twins
> View attachment 633725

Awww such a cute bump 

mine is just belly which is why i havent posted any bump pics yet lol I will when you can actually see its baby and not just fat lol


----------



## Radiance

Lucy529 said:


> Radiance good luck hun hope that your los don't get to sick am going to be stalking for an update from you :)

Thanks!! I'm really nervous and excited... 8 days! I need to update my journal too! :thumbup:

I'm already posting in 2nd trimester, since my OB considers me in 2nd trimester now :) It's so weird and fun seeing us all so close or even in the 2nd trimester already, a lot of us started out at 3 weeks on here. 

:happydance:


----------



## shellideaks

I already posted on the FB group but I wanna post here too. I found the HB :happydance:

And my scan is this Wednesday at 1:30PM GMT. Today is a good day despite the throwing up :haha:


----------



## Lucy529

Salamander I don't even remember when we started calling her by what plan on nming her LOL every now and then I'll say the baby and my hubby corrects me LOL I hope am right tho ever nice I was little I always wanted a boy but now I really am excited for a girl and I really have this feeling that's what am having FX 

I might start going to 2nd tri once I hit 12 weeks


----------



## SBinRI

Heather11 said:


> SBinRI said:
> 
> 
> Morning! A beautiful day on the East Coast of the US! Thinking that hubby and I should have a date.. byt so hard to find a trustworthy sitter for my three kiddos. My first appt is this coming fri.. and I cannot wait! Always seems to take forever for the first checkup.
> 
> What part of RI are you in!? I am in Ct but am originally from Ma!!Click to expand...

Im in Rhode Island!


----------



## SBinRI

I just feel fat too. Id lost 20lbs before getting preg (which I attribute my bfp to) and my belly had gone relatively flat. But nooooo... its back and bigger. Ive definitely regained a few pounds- even with nausea- though ive not weighed myself in a bit. Out delivering cookies this past fri and one customer asked how far along I was. Ill take solace in that I apparently look preg and not just fat. Really need to start walking again but im nervous. Day before my bfp I tore my calf muscle and its still healing. Its awesome when you cant take the Motrin they want to prescribe because you're preg. My ob allowed it for two days because if the swelling but oh did it hurt!


----------



## EllieNation

Well done to all you ladies on the cusp of 2nd Tri!!!

It still seems super far away to me at 8+6!!!!!!!!!

Have started trying to find FH on Doppler. Nothing as of yet ... But I'm not the skinniest of ladies so I'm gonna keep having a go & stay positive!!!

As for any gender vibes ..... Not so much this time! Last time I was SURE DS was a boy - which he is! But this time ..... Hmmmmmm I think slightly more likely to be a boy than a girl but I wouldn't bet my life on it!!!!


Hope everyone is well xxxxxx


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Hey laddies! Welcome to all the new girls! Congrats to all those who have had great scans and have heard hbs! Its all so exciting!

I don't have a bump at all yet. I think I can feel the uterus occasionally though, not positive though. 

I still feel like I am having a boy, but not 100% positive. I'd be happy either way. :)


----------



## horseypants

I've been thinking girl and hoping boy. :) I'll be thrilled either way though, of course! MS is starting to set in for me and I'm thrilled about that too. With two losses in my past, I've never made it this far! I'm finally starting to gain some confidence. I had a scan today with my RE and baby looked perfect! Wednesday, I see my obgyn. I'll be 9 weeks <3


----------



## hakunamatata

Shoot I never put up your new due date Horsey, can you remind me again? :dohh:


----------



## horseypants

Thanks for doing it :) January 29th seems to be it. xo


----------



## Try Rocking

Had my second ultrasound today, the baby looks healthy and is VERY active! 

Anyone who's familiar with the skull/gender theory? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMW5q-r4u-c&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Lucy529

Try rocking that is adorable love it :)


----------



## melann13

Hi ladies!
I'm at my work conference. Travel was a disaster, but I'm here now and the hotel is phenomenal. Even took a nice bath (not too hot) tonight after dinner and there's a TV in the bathroom!
So doc warned my on Friday that my uterus would probably be pushing up soon and as of this morning my abdomen has a different shape! I'd been bloated and pudgy since about 8 weeks, but this morning I was getting dressed and discovered that I now have a bump lower than before and it's kind of squarish (has edges) which makes me think it's not just more bloat or fat. Also, I know this is going to sound absolutely ludicrous, but if anyone can understand it's you wonderful ladies. I SWEAR that yesterday and today I've felt the baby. When I'm very still I occasionally can feel this little ticklish feeling from the inside (close to where the doc found the HB). It's almost like something is tapping from the inside. It goes for a little bit and then stops and then starts up again later... I keep telling myself it's too early and I'm making things up, but then it catches me off guard again! I know second timers tend to feel it earlier, but I only made it to 7.5 weeks last time. Planning to get a dopplar this week ad then I guess I can see if my sensations correlate to the movement I hear.
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Lucy529

Melann f you think it's baby then go with it :) hope you enjoy your trip even if its for work 

I think I feel my uterus too it's like this hard knot in the low middle area ? Haven't felt movement yet but if I lay on my tummy I get this weird sensation :shrug: am really hoping to feel something soon


----------



## lian_83

TryRocking, you got one active munchkin in there. They said pointed skull is boy, rounded is girl, but there are more details involved. I can't wait for my next scan, hope this time my bub is now shaped like a baby.


----------



## salamander91

My OH is back today! :happydance: :dance:

The only symptom I seem to be having atm is boob growth. I've gone up at least one cup size. 

I've got my booking appointment tomorrow so hopefully I'll find out when my scan is soon. I'm so impatient, I just really want that date to look forward too. We're not telling OH's siblings until after the scan because of his SIL's miscarriage but his brothers girlfriend told me I should have a baby the other day and it was torture not being able to tell her :haha:


----------



## EllieNation

Wayhey, managed to find a little heartbeat on my Doppler this morning!!! 170-180bpm!!!!!!

It was on the right side, so maybe that means another boy!

I don't care either way, I just want a healthy bundle in January :)


----------



## Delamere19

Congratulations on the scans, I still have 26 days til mine! Tried to find hb with doppler, think I heard a little but it was difficult cos my son was curious and kept asking me what I was doing,however I think thr baby is on my left as thats where most of the action seemed to be and I have had some little flutters there that I put down to gas!

Not feeling great last few days with exhaustion,finding it hard to do anything. X


----------



## horseypants

Watching tv from the tub sounds lovely


----------



## wrightywales

Try Rocking said:


> Had my second ultrasound today, the baby looks healthy and is VERY active!
> 
> Anyone who's familiar with the skull/gender theory?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMW5q-r4u-c&feature=youtu.be

awww thats so cute :) glad everything is going well :)


----------



## wrightywales

melann13 said:


> Hi ladies!
> I'm at my work conference. Travel was a disaster, but I'm here now and the hotel is phenomenal. Even took a nice bath (not too hot) tonight after dinner and there's a TV in the bathroom!
> So doc warned my on Friday that my uterus would probably be pushing up soon and as of this morning my abdomen has a different shape! I'd been bloated and pudgy since about 8 weeks, but this morning I was getting dressed and discovered that I now have a bump lower than before and it's kind of squarish (has edges) which makes me think it's not just more bloat or fat. Also, I know this is going to sound absolutely ludicrous, but if anyone can understand it's you wonderful ladies. I SWEAR that yesterday and today I've felt the baby. When I'm very still I occasionally can feel this little ticklish feeling from the inside (close to where the doc found the HB). It's almost like something is tapping from the inside. It goes for a little bit and then stops and then starts up again later... I keep telling myself it's too early and I'm making things up, but then it catches me off guard again! I know second timers tend to feel it earlier, but I only made it to 7.5 weeks last time. Planning to get a dopplar this week ad then I guess I can see if my sensations correlate to the movement I hear.
> Have a great day everyone!

Glad you got there ok even if travel was a disaster. omg i would love a tv in my bathroom :) I would never be out of it lol x


----------



## wrightywales

salamander91 said:


> My OH is back today! :happydance: :dance:
> 
> The only symptom I seem to be having atm is boob growth. I've gone up at least one cup size.
> 
> I've got my booking appointment tomorrow so hopefully I'll find out when my scan is soon. I'm so impatient, I just really want that date to look forward too. We're not telling OH's siblings until after the scan because of his SIL's miscarriage but his brothers girlfriend told me I should have a baby the other day and it was torture not being able to tell her :haha:

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow :) x


----------



## wrightywales

Hello Ladies

How is everyone? 

Well 2 days until my 12 week scan. Anyone else got a scan on Thursday? Im scared, nervous, excited and terrified. I really hope everything is going well and peanut is growing nicely. Been having bad dreams like i did before my early scan that they wont find a heartbeat :/ I have no reason to believe anything could be wrong only been having normal symptoms, no bad pains and no bleeding but i know that doesn't automaticlly mean everything will be fine either. I am a major worrier and always have been. OH tries to nicely say stop but i find it hard not too with having my previous MCs 

well lovely day here in wales so going to try enjoy the sunshine xx


----------



## Try Rocking

Thank you ladies! I'll find out the gender (hopefully s/he cooperates) on August 26th but I think the gender guessing is fun. I'd love another girl but as long as I have a healthy baby I'll be thrilled!


----------



## lindsayms05

I have a scan on Thursday too!! I'm calling it my 12 week scan, but really I'll be 11w3d. I'm so excited for it. My last scan was 7w3d and while everything was fine, it wasn't super babylike lol. Im sorry you're feeling nervous! It wil be here before you know it and it will be fabulous! :)


----------



## wrightywales

lindsayms05 said:


> I have a scan on Thursday too!! I'm calling it my 12 week scan, but really I'll be 11w3d. I'm so excited for it. My last scan was 7w3d and while everything was fine, it wasn't super babylike lol. Im sorry you're feeling nervous! It wil be here before you know it and it will be fabulous! :)

Yay not just me having a scan on Thursday :) I will be 12 weeks exactly. I am a little excited but nerves are well taking over. OH is very excited and Im hoping some of that will rub off on me before the scan lol x


----------



## vtjess423

Good Luck with your scans later this week, ladies! :) I hope everything goes well and you get a good look at your little one. 

I don't have another scan until my 20 week scan which isn't for another 8-9 weeks. Seems like forever!! ;) I have my next doctors appointment on July 19th so atleast then I'll be able to hear the bean's heartbeat. :) I'm sure that will make me feel so much better. I'd love to get a fetal doppler for home but I haven't been able to justify spending the money to get one. We are already on a budget and with another on the way, it's going to make it super tight so I'm trying to save as much as I can now (though that's not easy!! :)). So for now I'm just hoping everything is ok with my bean. I don't really have any reason for concern but the past few days I've had some cramping and while it's not super painful, it is uncomfortable. I'm just hoping that it's stretching and growing pains! :thumbup:

Anyway, I hope everyone is doing well!! :)


----------



## Radiance

My scan is on Monday and it seems like forever away! I'm still sick- 3 weeks now, my toddlers are both sick now too. I had this horrible dream this morning about going to the bathroom and I started loosing my mucus plug and bleeding.. in my dream I was going to call my OB, woke up thinking I needed to call the doctor and check on baby :( Would I sound crazy if I asked if they would check the heartbeat? We just heard it Thursday but I'm feeling worried now.


----------



## barbikins

horseypants said:


> I've been thinking girl and hoping boy. :) I'll be thrilled either way though, of course! MS is starting to set in for me and I'm thrilled about that too. With two losses in my past, I've never made it this far! I'm finally starting to gain some confidence. I had a scan today with my RE and baby looked perfect! Wednesday, I see my obgyn. I'll be 9 weeks <3

Hi Horsey! Wow so your still preggo?
Did everything work out in the end???


----------



## vtjess423

Radiance said:


> My scan is on Monday and it seems like forever away! I'm still sick- 3 weeks now, my toddlers are both sick now too. I had this horrible dream this morning about going to the bathroom and I started loosing my mucus plug and bleeding.. in my dream I was going to call my OB, woke up thinking I needed to call the doctor and check on baby :( Would I sound crazy if I asked if they would check the heartbeat? We just heard it Thursday but I'm feeling worried now.

I don't know about sounding crazy but it couldn't hurt to ask if you are really worried. Knowing my doctor, I doubt I'd be able to get in on a days notice, at least without good reason. So it's probably up to your doctor and what their policies are. But as I said, it couldn't do any harm to just call and ask! :) Good Luck! I'm sure everything is fine! Crazy dreams are all part and parcel of pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## want2bemommy

My NT scan is tomorrow morning finally! I was hoping to sleep this day away lol. I'm feeling better right now- past few days I felt yucky all over again and was worried I'd be one of those people where ms creeps back- fingers crossed. Good luck for your scans ladies!


----------



## mommytobe11

HIIII everyone!! Hope I'm not joining too late! I'm due January 15 with #2! :)


----------



## hakunamatata

:wave:


----------



## chathamlady

Hello can i still join im due jan 14th


----------



## despttc

chathamlady said:


> Hello can i still join im due jan 14th

Hey! Welcome!
We've the same due date


----------



## lian_83

Is is safe to use a Swiss ball from 10weeks. I'm starting to have lower back pains and thought I'll order an anti-burst ball from ebay. 
My next appointment with OB is on 29 July and I don't want to wait that long to consult about the ball. Thanks.


----------



## Jenegade

Hello, can I join? I'm due 9th January, my first scan is tomorrow though, so that might change! Can't wait to finally see baby and hear the heartbeat, I want proof there's a baby in there! :) x


----------



## Jenegade

wrightywales said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Well 2 days until my 12 week scan. Anyone else got a scan on Thursday? Im scared, nervous, excited and terrified. I really hope everything is going well and peanut is growing nicely. Been having bad dreams like i did before my early scan that they wont find a heartbeat :/ I have no reason to believe anything could be wrong only been having normal symptoms, no bad pains and no bleeding but i know that doesn't automaticlly mean everything will be fine either. I am a major worrier and always have been. OH tries to nicely say stop but i find it hard not too with having my previous MCs
> 
> well lovely day here in wales so going to try enjoy the sunshine xx

Hiya,

It's my 12 week scan tomorrow too, I'm worried too, no reason to be really, but it's just that aside positive home pregnancy tests weeks ago I've not had anything confirmed. Just need to see baby and hear the hb! Good luck tomorrow, hope it all goes well! :) xx


----------



## SBinRI

Had a horrible dream last night that my scan didn't show anything. I think its because I really dont have symptoms other than rlp.. makes me even more anxious for my appt on Fri.


----------



## wrightywales

mommytobe11 said:


> HIIII everyone!! Hope I'm not joining too late! I'm due January 15 with #2! :)

Welcome :)


----------



## wrightywales

chathamlady said:


> Hello can i still join im due jan 14th

Welcome :)


----------



## wrightywales

Jenegade said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Well 2 days until my 12 week scan. Anyone else got a scan on Thursday? Im scared, nervous, excited and terrified. I really hope everything is going well and peanut is growing nicely. Been having bad dreams like i did before my early scan that they wont find a heartbeat :/ I have no reason to believe anything could be wrong only been having normal symptoms, no bad pains and no bleeding but i know that doesn't automaticlly mean everything will be fine either. I am a major worrier and always have been. OH tries to nicely say stop but i find it hard not too with having my previous MCs
> 
> well lovely day here in wales so going to try enjoy the sunshine xx
> 
> Hiya,
> 
> It's my 12 week scan tomorrow too, I'm worried too, no reason to be really, but it's just that aside positive home pregnancy tests weeks ago I've not had anything confirmed. Just need to see baby and hear the hb! Good luck tomorrow, hope it all goes well! :) xxClick to expand...

Welcome :) 

We have same due date well for now anyway might change tomorrow :) Ive had an early scan at 7 weeks seen peanut and heartbeat but Im still really scared about tomorrow. Im a worrier doubt that will ever change lol. Good luck with your scan tomorrow :) x


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome new peeps :flower:

SB try to not worry :hugs: Friday will be here very soon!


----------



## shellideaks

Scan today put me at 9+3. Have my next scan on 19th July :D

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp139/shellideaks/2013_06_26_15_16_51_zps5337d294.jpg


----------



## lindsayms05

Good luck to all of those with scans in the next few days!! I have mine tomorrow, but thankfully my Doppler has really helped me relax! I read online that some doctors tell moms to drink something sugary before their appointment. Do any of your doctors recommend that? Mine has never said anything.


----------



## Piperette

They usually tell women to have a sugary drink before the scan at 20 weeks as there is a bigger chance of baby moving around more and showing their sex rather than being asleep.


----------



## lindsayms05

Oh, that makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## Alyssa Drough

Dates were dead on. Saw him/her squirming around! So happy!
 



Attached Files:







20130626_095423.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## salamander91

Booking appointment went well :thumbup:

I have an appointment with the diabetic pregnancy consultant on the 10th and my first ultrasound on the 22nd July :happydance: Can't wait!


----------



## want2bemommy

Welcome new friends!


----------



## hakunamatata

Hooray for all the good scans! :dance:


----------



## DaniMoose

can i join too?! due 20th Jan :D Also have a nearly 2 years old sausage


----------



## wrightywales

DaniMoose said:


> can i join too?! due 20th Jan :D Also have a nearly 2 years old sausage

Welcome :)


----------



## Lucy529

Welcome to all the new ladies :wave: congrats


----------



## lindsayms05

When is your scan tomorrow wrighty? Mine isnt until 3:30PM Eastern US time, but I'm not sure how that compares to your time? Lol. It's 6:30 PM right now.


----------



## wrightywales

lindsayms05 said:


> When is your scan tomorrow wrighty? Mine isnt until 3:30PM Eastern US time, but I'm not sure how that compares to your time? Lol. It's 6:30 PM right now.

My scan is at 9:20 UK time so I have 1 hour 50 mins to wait :/ so nervous been awake since OH got up for work did manage to get a few hours sleep though :) will update as soon as i get back :) xx


----------



## wrightywales

Well what an emotional morning :) I met the sonographer as i was being sick in a plastic bag as i couldnt make it to the toilet (embarrasing) and she took me in as soon as i felt able too :/ Peanut is growing perfectly they have dated me at 11w6d. It was moving and nodding its head it was amazing after the sonographer finished all the checks she let OHs mum come in to have a look she was in tears happy tears :) :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Photo1147.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 9









Photo1148.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 9









Photo1149.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 7


----------



## SBinRI

Beautiful scan!!!


----------



## Piperette

Lovely scan pics and great news on all being well. :thumbup:


----------



## vtjess423

Welcome to all the newbies!! :wave: And congrats on all the lovely scans! :happydance: I think it's great there are going to be so many January Jelly Beans!! From my count on the first page, we are up to well over 100 babies!! :) Must have been a pretty crazy April and May! :haha:

I hope everyone is doing well and those with MS start to feel better soon! I've been lucky with this pregancy (and with my son too) to avoid that fun symptom. I'm feeling pretty good most of the time though I seem to be CONSTANTLY Hungry!! It's driving me nuts! LOL And I've had some uncomfortable cramping that I'm hoping is just normal stretching/growing. I don't have my next OB appointment until the 19th of July. It feelsl like forever til I get to hear my bean's heatbeat! I'm really trying to be good and now breakdown and buy a doppler; we are trying to save money! But I don't know if I'll make it! LOL I know it doesn't guarantee that everything is OK but I think hearing his/her heartbeat would just make me feel better. :)


----------



## lsmith073104

Hi all! New here... due january 25th.  

Already had first midwifeappt, and dating scan. Baby looked great with strong heartbeat.

Superbly bad m/s but its all good. 

Cant wait to take this journey with you all....


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome new ladies :wave:

So glad to see good news of recent scans and strong heartbeats!

I can't wait for my scan on Tues. Then we are going to the beach for the rest of the week.


----------



## wrightywales

lsmith073104 said:


> Hi all! New here... due january 25th.
> 
> Already had first midwifeappt, and dating scan. Baby looked great with strong heartbeat.
> 
> Superbly bad m/s but its all good.
> 
> Cant wait to take this journey with you all....

Congrats and welcome :)


----------



## wrightywales

vtjess - my MS comes and goes but tends to stay away when i eat regular. Think this morning was more about nerves and all the fluid i had drunk then anything else but I was so embarrassed was so glad to get in the scan room out the way :/


----------



## lindsayms05

Welcome and congrats new ladies!! 

Awesome scan pics, Wrighty! My husband is so excited because I told him the baby would actually look like a baby this time, lol! The first 2 scans, he was like hum what's that? Haha. Now I'm ready to go to my appointment...but I have almost 5 hours to wait!


----------



## Piperette

lindsayms05 said:


> Welcome and congrats new ladies!!
> 
> Awesome scan pics, Wrighty! My husband is so excited because I told him the baby would actually look like a baby this time, lol! The first 2 scans, he was like hum what's that? Haha. Now I'm ready to go to my appointment...but I have almost 5 hours to wait!

Enjoy your scan. Can't wait to see some pics after, Due-Date-Buddy. :winkwink:


----------



## hakunamatata

Message on front page:

"*Please send me a private message with your due date, updated EDD, or baby gender or team yellow status so that I can update the list.* This way I don't inadvertently miss you. :flower:"

I know that as a group we aren't at the gender stage just yet, but we will be soon :) Exciting times! :dance:

:hugs:

:hug:


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hi ladies, I have put this on the Facebook page but thought I would tell you guys here too, I sadly miscarried last night so will be leaving you all, I'm just home from the hospital and just feel numb. 

Hope all you ladies have happy and healthy pregnancies. Xxx


----------



## Ameli

So very sorry to hear that. :hugs: Take care of yourself, and hopefully when the time is right you will be back!


----------



## wrightywales

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Hi ladies, I have put this on the Facebook page but thought I would tell you guys here too, I sadly miscarried last night so will be leaving you all, I'm just home from the hospital and just feel numb.
> 
> Hope all you ladies have happy and healthy pregnancies. Xxx

So sorry. Thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm so sorry Welsh :hugs:


----------



## despttc

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Hi ladies, I have put this on the Facebook page but thought I would tell you guys here too, I sadly miscarried last night so will be leaving you all, I'm just home from the hospital and just feel numb.
> 
> Hope all you ladies have happy and healthy pregnancies. Xxx

I'm sorry for your loss. May God bless you with a sticky beautiful bean soon


----------



## hakunamatata

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Hi ladies, I have put this on the Facebook page but thought I would tell you guys here too, I sadly miscarried last night so will be leaving you all, I'm just home from the hospital and just feel numb.
> 
> Hope all you ladies have happy and healthy pregnancies. Xxx

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lauraclili

Welshgirl, I'm so sorry, there aren't words. 

xxx


----------



## lauraclili

Hakuna, I've been trying to message you about joining the FB group but my wifi hub is being stupid and won't let me send a PM (apparently it's contravening its security settings!) 

How can I join?! 

xx


----------



## hakunamatata

lauraclili said:


> Hakuna, I've been trying to message you about joining the FB group but my wifi hub is being stupid and won't let me send a PM (apparently it's contravening its security settings!)
> 
> How can I join?!
> 
> xx

I'll pm you my FB link.


----------



## Lucy529

Welsh m so sorry for your loss Hun :hugs:


----------



## Tezzy

Hi girls 

Can you please take me off the list? Confirmed MC on Tuesday had a d&c yesterday.

Cheers, bye


----------



## Jenegade

So sorry to hear your news Welsh and Tezzy, hope you'll be pregnant again soon. :hugs:


----------



## Jenegade

wrightywales said:


> Well what an emotional morning :) I met the sonographer as i was being sick in a plastic bag as i couldnt make it to the toilet (embarrasing) and she took me in as soon as i felt able too :/ Peanut is growing perfectly they have dated me at 11w6d. It was moving and nodding its head it was amazing after the sonographer finished all the checks she let OHs mum come in to have a look she was in tears happy tears :) :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations! Your scan pics look great, glad it went well (aside the sick bit!) :)

I had my scan today too and it went great (aside that my bladder was too full and had to go to the loo halfway through the scan as it was causing shadows on baby!), baby kept jumping about and wriggling and waving it's hands and legs around. Our toddler was there too (we hadn't told anyone we were pregnant) and kept saying baby, baby gone when it disappeared from view on the screen. New due date is 7th January, 2 days further ahead than before! :D :D

Btw, how do you post photos on here, it keeps asking for a URL, but it's on my computer, not sure how to upload it. :d


----------



## Lucy529

Tezzy so sorry Hun :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Tezzy said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Can you please take me off the list? Confirmed MC on Tuesday had a d&c yesterday.
> 
> Cheers, bye

:hugs:

:hug:


----------



## lindsayms05

Welsh and Tezzy...I'm so sorry to hear your news!! 

ASM, I just got hone from my appointment but I did not have an ultrasound! He tried the Doppler and said if we couldn't hear the heartbeat on that, then we would have an ultrasound. We heard a nice strong heartbeat, thankfully! I'm bummed we didn't get a scan but thrilled to hear a nice strong heartbeat. My dr told me that my next scan will be 17 weeks for my full anatomy scan. It seems like everyone has a 12 week scan, so I just thought for sure I would have one. Oh well!


----------



## WhitheartsQ

I'm sorry Tezzy and Welsh. Thoughts and prayers are with you!

Lindsay sorry you didn't get your scan. Have you had any? Congrats on the strong hb, so exciting to hear!


----------



## lindsayms05

Yes, I had one at almost 6 weeks and another at almost 8 weeks and all was fine. I was just looking forward to seeing the baby actually look like a baby, lol!


----------



## sallyhansen76

:hugs: My prayers are with you tezzy and welsh.


----------



## SBinRI

My prayers are with you Tezzy and Welsh!


----------



## hakunamatata

Bummer Lindsay, surprised they're making you wait so long for a scan, but yay for a good heartbeat!!


----------



## WhitheartsQ

I would be bummed to Lindsay. Can't blame you there!


----------



## Kittycat155

Good news on baby:) heart beat there and very strong. But I am more like 7 weeks then 11!!! SOOOO

I need to go to Feb Babies:) No idea how I got a positive as soon as I did but I am amazed at moment!


----------



## despttc

Hey
Do join the Feb baby club,but don't discontinue our Jan jellybean club,dear


----------



## SBinRI

They put you back FOUR weeks kitty? ??


----------



## wrightywales

Tezzy said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Can you please take me off the list? Confirmed MC on Tuesday had a d&c yesterday.
> 
> Cheers, bye

So sorry Thinking of you :hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## vtjess423

I'm so sorry to hear about Welsh and Tezzy. :hugs: Best wishes to you girls and I hope you get your sticky bean soon!! 



lindsayms05 said:


> ASM, I just got hone from my appointment but I did not have an ultrasound! He tried the Doppler and said if we couldn't hear the heartbeat on that, then we would have an ultrasound. We heard a nice strong heartbeat, thankfully! I'm bummed we didn't get a scan but thrilled to hear a nice strong heartbeat. My dr told me that my next scan will be 17 weeks for my full anatomy scan. It seems like everyone has a 12 week scan, so I just thought for sure I would have one. Oh well!

Lindsay, I see you are in the US and I don't think its unusal that you aren't getting a 12 week scan. My doctor is the same way. I got a scan at when I thought I was 9 weeks (Turns out I was 8) and I won't get another until 19/20 weeks. So you'll get yours sooner than I will!! :) Most of the ladies with 12 week scans are in the UK and are getting their scans for the first time. But it really is Doctor dependent and some give more scans that others!Glad you got to hear the heart beat though! That's always nice. I can't wait for my appointment on the 19th to hear my beans! :)


----------



## lian_83

I just booked an NT-12 week scan. It's for screening down's syndrome or edward's. I really don't want it but DH is insistent and wouldn't let me miss this screening period. Well, at least I'll get a chance to see bub and hopefully he/she looks more like a baby this time. Anyone else doing the NT-combined screening?


----------



## mommytobe11

I'm getting an NT scan, I got one with my son also. I didn't want one either, lian but I just wanted to see baby! :) the results won't change our minds on anything. My son was sleeping during the scan so we were there for about 30-45 minutes so they could get the measurements, I was so happy we got to see our little guy for so long! Hopefully this baby will be the same ;)


----------



## wrightywales

lian_83 said:


> I just booked an NT-12 week scan. It's for screening down's syndrome or edward's. I really don't want it but DH is insistent and wouldn't let me miss this screening period. Well, at least I'll get a chance to see bub and hopefully he/she looks more like a baby this time. Anyone else doing the NT-combined screening?

I didnt get the NT combined (dont do it my area) just have a blood test around 16 weeks which i think is strange we had a scan at 12 weeks (dating scan) anyway so dont know why they couldnt check that aswell :wacko::wacko:


----------



## SBinRI

I know in the US docs tend to do one 1st tri scan and then another around 20 weeks. Unless theres some issue they dont like to do more... even if they are fun :)


----------



## vtjess423

My doctor never said anything about a NT scan so I don't know if she even does them. I could have probably asked but it's too late now. She's on vacation and won't be back for a few weeks. My next appointment will be on July 19th when I'll be 14+4 so I'll definitely be past the window of opportunity. :) But that's ok. I'll get blood work done later that tests for downs and things. Besides the only reason I'd even want it would be to just see my bean! ;)


----------



## SBinRI

My first appointment is in about an hour. Im so excited! I know she wont try to find the heartbeat etc but still. It'll just make it more real!! My lack of regular symptoms makes me anxious. Normally id have some nausea or something. I know.. just enjoy it.


----------



## hakunamatata

Good luck today SB!! :friends:


----------



## hakunamatata

vtjess423 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about Welsh and Tezzy. :hugs: Best wishes to you girls and I hope you get your sticky bean soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> lindsayms05 said:
> 
> 
> ASM, I just got hone from my appointment but I did not have an ultrasound! He tried the Doppler and said if we couldn't hear the heartbeat on that, then we would have an ultrasound. We heard a nice strong heartbeat, thankfully! I'm bummed we didn't get a scan but thrilled to hear a nice strong heartbeat. My dr told me that my next scan will be 17 weeks for my full anatomy scan. It seems like everyone has a 12 week scan, so I just thought for sure I would have one. Oh well!
> 
> Lindsay, I see you are in the US and I don't think its unusal that you aren't getting a 12 week scan. My doctor is the same way. I got a scan at when I thought I was 9 weeks (Turns out I was 8) and I won't get another until 19/20 weeks. So you'll get yours sooner than I will!! :) Most of the ladies with 12 week scans are in the UK and are getting their scans for the first time. But it really is Doctor dependent and some give more scans that others!Glad you got to hear the heart beat though! That's always nice. I can't wait for my appointment on the 19th to hear my beans! :)Click to expand...

I'm in the US and getting a 12 week scan. And it's my first one. :shrug:

Probably depends more on the doctor and practice rather than country.


----------



## salamander91

I'll be getting my NT scan on the 22nd July. It doesn't matter to us whether they have downs but we would want to be prepared if they do.


----------



## wrightywales

SBinRI said:


> My first appointment is in about an hour. Im so excited! I know she wont try to find the heartbeat etc but still. It'll just make it more real!! My lack of regular symptoms makes me anxious. Normally id have some nausea or something. I know.. just enjoy it.

Good luck :) x


----------



## Try Rocking

I had the NT scan done last week and it was awesome. Whatever we found wouldn't have made a difference but I wanted to see my baby again. It was awesome! She let us hear the heartbeat and it was just amazing. After she made us a disc with pictures and 4 videos on it. <3


----------



## vtjess423

hakunamatata said:


> vtjess423 said:
> 
> Lindsay, I see you are in the US and I don't think its unusal that you aren't getting a 12 week scan. My doctor is the same way. I got a scan at when I thought I was 9 weeks (Turns out I was 8) and I won't get another until 19/20 weeks. So you'll get yours sooner than I will!! :) Most of the ladies with 12 week scans are in the UK and are getting their scans for the first time. But it really is Doctor dependent and some give more scans that others! Glad you got to hear the heart beat though! That's always nice. I can't wait for my appointment on the 19th to hear my beans! :)
> 
> I'm in the US and getting a 12 week scan. And it's my first one. :shrug:
> 
> Probably depends more on the doctor and practice rather than country.Click to expand...

Well hence my point about "Most" and I did say that it's very doctor dependent. I was just trying to make her feel better that she's not the only one not getting a 12 week scan. :thumbup:


----------



## despttc

I am a girl who got 3scans within 10+weeks. (The doc only sent me the second 2times) I wanted to go frequently just to see my baby. Then my radiologist told me that doing ultrasound frequently is not good. it need be done only when indicated. He said although not documented,its not yet 100%sure whether doing frequent scans is harmless.

So dear girls who are still waiting for the scans,don't worry. Its good for us only

PS: he told me if possible,wait till 20weeks for my next scan ;-)


----------



## SBinRI

Makes sense .. even tho scans use sonar vs radiation. So glad things are digital now too. I have xray looking films from my first child (who is now 9 1/2) and theyre def not as cool as the printouts. The level of detail is amazing now compated to 10yrs ago!!


----------



## despttc

Yeah. Seriously..


----------



## Mallerm

Hi Ladies. Just wondering if anyone else around 10 weeks pregnant feels ok this week? I've only had a small amount of queasiness this week and I don't look pregnant as much anymore. I feel way less bloated during the day and it is kind of freaking me out. Honestly, I feel pretty good most of the time. Anyone else feeling this way?


----------



## shellideaks

Mallerm said:


> Hi Ladies. Just wondering if anyone else around 10 weeks pregnant feels ok this week? I've only had a small amount of queasiness this week and I don't look pregnant as much anymore. I feel way less bloated during the day and it is kind of freaking me out. Honestly, I feel pretty good most of the time. Anyone else feeling this way?

Me! I'm 10 weeks on Sunday and I'm feeling a lot better these past few days than I have been. So grateful that the MS seems to be easing off :)


----------



## Mallerm

shellideaks said:


> Mallerm said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies. Just wondering if anyone else around 10 weeks pregnant feels ok this week? I've only had a small amount of queasiness this week and I don't look pregnant as much anymore. I feel way less bloated during the day and it is kind of freaking me out. Honestly, I feel pretty good most of the time. Anyone else feeling this way?
> 
> Me! I'm 10 weeks on Sunday and I'm feeling a lot better these past few days than I have been. So grateful that the MS seems to be easing off :)Click to expand...

Did you feel this way with your previous pregnancies?


----------



## shellideaks

Mallerm said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mallerm said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies. Just wondering if anyone else around 10 weeks pregnant feels ok this week? I've only had a small amount of queasiness this week and I don't look pregnant as much anymore. I feel way less bloated during the day and it is kind of freaking me out. Honestly, I feel pretty good most of the time. Anyone else feeling this way?
> 
> Me! I'm 10 weeks on Sunday and I'm feeling a lot better these past few days than I have been. So grateful that the MS seems to be easing off :)Click to expand...
> 
> Did you feel this way with your previous pregnancies?Click to expand...

I think I did with DS, I remember that I felt a lot better nearing the end of first tri. With DD I was sick the whole way through.

I know all is well as I had a scan on Wednesday and heard bubs on my doppler this morning.


----------



## Mallerm

shellideaks said:


> Mallerm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mallerm said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies. Just wondering if anyone else around 10 weeks pregnant feels ok this week? I've only had a small amount of queasiness this week and I don't look pregnant as much anymore. I feel way less bloated during the day and it is kind of freaking me out. Honestly, I feel pretty good most of the time. Anyone else feeling this way?
> 
> Me! I'm 10 weeks on Sunday and I'm feeling a lot better these past few days than I have been. So grateful that the MS seems to be easing off :)Click to expand...
> 
> Did you feel this way with your previous pregnancies?Click to expand...
> 
> I think I did with DS, I remember that I felt a lot better nearing the end of first tri. With DD I was sick the whole way through.
> 
> I know all is well as I had a scan on Wednesday and heard bubs on my doppler this morning.Click to expand...

Thank you!! I appreciate you responding to me. I feel like I need reassurance all the time. :)


----------



## Lucy529

Mallerm said:


> Hi Ladies. Just wondering if anyone else around 10 weeks pregnant feels ok this week? I've only had a small amount of queasiness this week and I don't look pregnant as much anymore. I feel way less bloated during the day and it is kind of freaking me out. Honestly, I feel pretty good most of the time. Anyone else feeling this way?

I did too even up to a few days ago but it's back I never really had severe ms but it comes and goes now some days worse than others, I too began to freak out 

Are any of you ladies getting backaches/ headaches ? I think the headaches are bc of the heat but my back has been aching for a bit now :shrug: must be baby I hope so at least


----------



## vtjess423

despttc said:


> I am a girl who got 3scans within 10+weeks. (The doc only sent me the second 2times) I wanted to go frequently just to see my baby. Then my radiologist told me that doing ultrasound frequently is not good. it need be done only when indicated. He said although not documented,its not yet 100%sure whether doing frequent scans is harmless.
> 
> So dear girls who are still waiting for the scans,don't worry. Its good for us only
> 
> PS: he told me if possible,wait till 20weeks for my next scan ;-)

I think it's a good idea to limit the scans as well since no one knows for sure if it can cause harm. For me really though, I don't have much of choice besides doing what my doctor says. The u/s places around here require a doctors referral to even get in. There are a few (very few) places where you can get private scans but they are expensive. And the ones I've looked in to won't even take you until you 16+ weeks though they recommend much later for better viewing.


----------



## hakunamatata

Lucy529 said:


> Mallerm said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies. Just wondering if anyone else around 10 weeks pregnant feels ok this week? I've only had a small amount of queasiness this week and I don't look pregnant as much anymore. I feel way less bloated during the day and it is kind of freaking me out. Honestly, I feel pretty good most of the time. Anyone else feeling this way?
> 
> I did too even up to a few days ago but it's back I never really had severe ms but it comes and goes now some days worse than others, I too began to freak out
> 
> Are any of you ladies getting backaches/ headaches ? I think the headaches are bc of the heat but my back has been aching for a bit now :shrug: must be baby I hope so at leastClick to expand...

I've been getting occasional headaches.

Hope you're feeling more comfortable soon Lucy :hugs:


----------



## SBinRI

Home! Appt went great. Scan is sched for Wed. Doc is questioning my dates as my last af was brown and spotty. Add in my lack of symptoms now and she thinks I coukd be 13!! I doubt it as im very aware of o... but whatever!


----------



## hakunamatata

Did you get to hear a heartbeat today SB?

Glad you have the scan booked. I can't wait for mine. I feel so edgy and tense and I just want to find out if my baby is okay.


----------



## SBinRI

No hb. Didn't check. I dont recall her doing it with other kids til 12 wks or so.


----------



## hakunamatata

SBinRI said:


> No hb. Didn't check. I dont recall her doing it with other kids til 12 wks or so.

I keep forgetting I'm 3 weeks ahead of you :dohh: They didn't check HB at my last appt either. It was more of a health history review. Was that what your appt was today?


----------



## SBinRI

Basically. She knows my history as shes been my doc for 10yrs. Just weigh in.. asked how im feeling. Booked scan and lab work etc.


----------



## hakunamatata

Yup. Sounds similar to mine (minus the knowing the doc 10 years part :) )


----------



## lindsayms05

Thanks girls! I'm feeling better about not having my next scan until 17 weeks! My husband put it into perspective by saying my two early scans were because I was considered high risk, so now my doctor must be considering me a normal patient now since he didn't feel the need for a scan. :) I looked over my paperwork and they do bloodwork and what not later in second tri to test for chromosomal abnormalities, so the NT scan isn't something my doctor uses. It's exciting to know that in 5 weeks, we should know the gender!


----------



## eddjanuary10

Hello everyone, it's been a few weeks since I peeked in here. I am so sorry to hear your sad news (Tezzy & Welshgirl). 

I see there's been a few first appointments and scans, I too had my first midwife appointment yesterday another week before first scan. Still feeling very low with hyperemesis, have lost a fair bit of weight and still throwing up all fluids. Happy to be here though & staying positive it's going to get better and it's all completely worth it. 

Xx


----------



## Thyite

despttc said:


> I am a girl who got 3scans within 10+weeks. (The doc only sent me the second 2times) I wanted to go frequently just to see my baby. Then my radiologist told me that doing ultrasound frequently is not good. it need be done only when indicated. He said although not documented,its not yet 100%sure whether doing frequent scans is harmless.
> 
> So dear girls who are still waiting for the scans,don't worry. Its good for us only
> 
> PS: he told me if possible,wait till 20weeks for my next scan ;-)

I've had 3 scans so far too, and I'll have another one next wednesday.My gyno takes scans every 4 weeks, and since I have GD I have to go to hospital for 2 days every 3 weeks to check my sugar levels, so every time I go to hospital I'll get scan there too.I don't want to count how much will that be.


----------



## markswife10

hello second tri!!! WOOHOO 13 weeks today! <3 :yipee: SO excited! :)


----------



## want2bemommy

markswife10 said:


> hello second tri!!! WOOHOO 13 weeks today! <3 :yipee: SO excited! :)

I'm almost there too!! Congrats


----------



## despttc

Thyite said:


> despttc said:
> 
> 
> I am a girl who got 3scans within 10+weeks. (The doc only sent me the second 2times) I wanted to go frequently just to see my baby. Then my radiologist told me that doing ultrasound frequently is not good. it need be done only when indicated. He said although not documented,its not yet 100%sure whether doing frequent scans is harmless.
> 
> So dear girls who are still waiting for the scans,don't worry. Its good for us only
> 
> PS: he told me if possible,wait till 20weeks for my next scan ;-)
> 
> I've had 3 scans so far too, and I'll have another one next wednesday.My gyno takes scans every 4 weeks, and since I have GD I have to go to hospital for 2 days every 3 weeks to check my sugar levels, so every time I go to hospital I'll get scan there too.I don't want to count how much will that be.Click to expand...

Your scans are for a cause na. So don't worry


----------



## SianMA

Hi ladies can I join you? I saw the link to this group in the bump buddies section.

I'm due 27th Jan, just had my first midwife appointment and bloods taken, have a private NT and bloods booked for 14th July and my NHS scan on 26th July. :happydance:

feeling pretty sick/hungry most of the time so I'm eating like a horse and sleeping every chance I get! Otherwise all ok so far.

I'm very excited as I found bubs heart beat on my Doppler last night at 9+4 so it's feeling a bit more real now, also my stomach is getting big, I'm feeling very uncomfortable in my trousers and don't think I can suck it in much longer! Hope I clan get my scan before we have to tell everyone.

How are you ladies?


----------



## Ameli

Welcome, SianMa! Awesome you were able to find the heartbeat on your doppler. What kind do you have? Mine is an Angelsounds Jumper and so far I can only find my own heartbeat. haven't tried in a few days, so hoping to find it tomorrow.


----------



## jenniferttc1

I wished I came here earlier, cause it's gotten so many pages, but I hate joining groups too early just in case! 
Hi ladies, I'm due with my second January 13th. I was put behind 8 days, so we will see if I moved up any, or currently stuck a week behind. Pregnancy is going good, I hear the heartbeat everyday :) 
I have my 12 week scan on july 2nd!


----------



## goldstns

Anyone else have super swollen ankles already?


----------



## Kyme3

Hi can I join please ?


----------



## despttc

Welcome Jenniferttc#1 and kyme3


----------



## jenniferttc1

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## Lucy529

Hey to all the newbies :wave: congrats and welcome 

Today was a super long day for me am exhausted and ready for bed :)


----------



## despttc

Hey girls
Its Sunday morning over here. Having a relaxed time, now that first trimester is nearing its end. Had a small bout of nausea, other than that I'm doing fine..


----------



## lindsayms05

Welcome to all the new ladies!! We're getting a pretty good size group now. How exciting! :)


----------



## lian_83

goldstns said:


> Anyone else have super swollen ankles already?

Hi Nikki, mine are swollen. Since I did 2 weeks of bedrest, I'm afraid I have developed diabetes as I am usually an active person. Now my ankles and feet are painful.


----------



## SianMA

Ameli said:


> Welcome, SianMa! Awesome you were able to find the heartbeat on your doppler. What kind do you have? Mine is an Angelsounds Jumper and so far I can only find my own heartbeat. haven't tried in a few days, so hoping to find it tomorrow.

I have a Hi-bebe Doppler, same kind our midwives use. It was quite hard to find though, just above my pubic bone slightly to the right and close to my own hb so only caught it for a few second but it was a lovely 168bpm, my own was around 70. Also heard lots of gurgling, whooshing and popping so its no wonder the midwives don't bother until much later!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Hi ladies I have only just found the jellybeans!! Hope you have room for me! I'm 12 weeks tomorrow and have my scan tomorrow too xx


----------



## Ameli

Of course! Welcome, xxemmyxx! :howdy: How have you been feeling so far?


----------



## wrightywales

xxemmyxx said:


> Hi ladies I have only just found the jellybeans!! Hope you have room for me! I'm 12 weeks tomorrow and have my scan tomorrow too xx

Welcome :)


----------



## wrightywales

SianMA said:


> Hi ladies can I join you? I saw the link to this group in the bump buddies section.
> 
> I'm due 27th Jan, just had my first midwife appointment and bloods taken, have a private NT and bloods booked for 14th July and my NHS scan on 26th July. :happydance:
> 
> feeling pretty sick/hungry most of the time so I'm eating like a horse and sleeping every chance I get! Otherwise all ok so far.
> 
> I'm very excited as I found bubs heart beat on my Doppler last night at 9+4 so it's feeling a bit more real now, also my stomach is getting big, I'm feeling very uncomfortable in my trousers and don't think I can suck it in much longer! Hope I clan get my scan before we have to tell everyone.
> 
> How are you ladies?

Welcome :)


----------



## wrightywales

jenniferttc1 said:


> I wished I came here earlier, cause it's gotten so many pages, but I hate joining groups too early just in case!
> Hi ladies, I'm due with my second January 13th. I was put behind 8 days, so we will see if I moved up any, or currently stuck a week behind. Pregnancy is going good, I hear the heartbeat everyday :)
> I have my 12 week scan on july 2nd!

Welcome :)


----------



## wrightywales

Kyme3 said:


> Hi can I join please ?

Welcome :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Hi Ameli! I am feeling good, I have had 3 scans already and everything is looking good with the baby. I had some bad sickness around weeks 9 and 10, it has calmed down now though just off my food and extremely tired. I can't wait for tomorrow's scan though and so I can announce to everyone! 

I'm going shopping for some maternity bras, my bras are really digging in its so uncomfortable and I'm still on the look out for some jeans cus one of mine fit! 

Awwww jellybeans is so cute!!! Hope all you ladies are doing well xx


----------



## wrightywales

Hello Ladies

How is everyone?

Nothing much to report here. 12+2 today and still have a little MS but nothing major though. Didnt sleep very well at all last night so can see me having a nap at some point today lol. Really hope I sleep better tonight

Hope everyone has a lovely relaxing Sunday:) x


----------



## xxemmyxx

How can I get the January jellybeans ticker? Xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Oooo wooooahhh will I get in trouble for having a huge image in my signature? I'm not very good at this stuff!!


----------



## shellideaks

xxemmyxx said:


> Oooo wooooahhh will I get in trouble for having a huge image in my signature? I'm not very good at this stuff!!

You won't get in to trouble as such but your sig will get removed. You need to resize the pic :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Haha I'm not good at this at all!!


----------



## shellideaks

Lol if you edit your sig and move the text you've currently got underneath your ticker, to next to your ticker you'd be able to have this one underneath and it should still be within the size we're allowed.

Or you could put the pic next to your ticker :)
 



Attached Files:







lacey6_zps11701d77.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 40


----------



## jenniferttc1

This pregnancy has been so different from my first. I actually have no symptoms and never had any even in the beginning. With my son I was tired and slept 18 hours a day, nausea, migraines, sore boobs etc. 
I think I am insane, I swear a felt a pretty good movement last night, but im only 12-13 weeks and didn't feel anything till 15+6 with my son, but it wasn't a flutter, it was a full on kick. Maybe cause I am so tiny? Or just crazy! :rofl: 
Anyone having a gender preference? With my son I was all about a girl, but he's my whole world, so I don't mind this time around what the sex it ( I'd be shocked if it was a girl as my husbands side has not had one in over 60 years :shock: ) but my husband is desperate for a little girl! Idk why.....hahaha I feel we would have many heartattckes with a girl! :haha:


----------



## mommytobe11

jenniferttc1 said:


> This pregnancy has been so different from my first. I actually have no symptoms and never had any even in the beginning. With my son I was tired and slept 18 hours a day, nausea, migraines, sore boobs etc.
> I think I am insane, I swear a felt a pretty good movement last night, but im only 12-13 weeks and didn't feel anything till 15+6 with my son, but it wasn't a flutter, it was a full on kick. Maybe cause I am so tiny? Or just crazy! :rofl:
> Anyone having a gender preference? With my son I was all about a girl, but he's my whole world, so I don't mind this time around what the sex it ( I'd be shocked if it was a girl as my husbands side has not had one in over 60 years :shock: ) but my husband is desperate for a little girl! Idk why.....hahaha I feel we would have many heartattckes with a girl! :haha:

My husband wants a girl very badly, also! There will be 15 months between this one and LO so I would love to have a boy, I picture them being best friends ;) I'm really scared to have a girl to be honest. I know karma will come back to bite me because I was a horrible teenager and I don't know how my mom survived it :haha:


----------



## Lucy529

Jennifer wow 60 years Yes a girl will def be a challenge but I'm thinking girl for me nd am excited but terrified if she is anything like me am in for it LOL but I would be just as happy being a boy too it's our first and getting here is a miracle o the sex is fine either way.

As for movement I have been reading in other threads that for 2nd timers movements can be felt sooner it may have been baby I had a flipping sensation last night but not sure what is was am only 12 weeks :shrug:


----------



## hakunamatata

xxemmyxx said:


> Hi ladies I have only just found the jellybeans!! Hope you have room for me! I'm 12 weeks tomorrow and have my scan tomorrow too xx




SianMA said:


> Hi ladies can I join you? I saw the link to this group in the bump buddies section.
> 
> I'm due 27th Jan, just had my first midwife appointment and bloods taken, have a private NT and bloods booked for 14th July and my NHS scan on 26th July. :happydance:
> 
> feeling pretty sick/hungry most of the time so I'm eating like a horse and sleeping every chance I get! Otherwise all ok so far.
> 
> I'm very excited as I found bubs heart beat on my Doppler last night at 9+4 so it's feeling a bit more real now, also my stomach is getting big, I'm feeling very uncomfortable in my trousers and don't think I can suck it in much longer! Hope I clan get my scan before we have to tell everyone.
> 
> How are you ladies?




jenniferttc1 said:


> I wished I came here earlier, cause it's gotten so many pages, but I hate joining groups too early just in case!
> Hi ladies, I'm due with my second January 13th. I was put behind 8 days, so we will see if I moved up any, or currently stuck a week behind. Pregnancy is going good, I hear the heartbeat everyday :)
> I have my 12 week scan on july 2nd!




Kyme3 said:


> Hi can I join please ?

Welcome new peeps. :flower: Will update front page.


----------



## melann13

Hi ladies, been off for several days, but home from my conference now and hitting 12 weeks today!
We got a fetal doppler (Sonoline B) and briefly found the heartbeat at 11wk5days, but then lost it (DH even wrote BABY on my gut where we found it, but then we couldn't find it again anyway!) 
We found it again yesterday, we think, it was very fast, like baby, but seemed too loud to be a 2" munchkin! I'm sure it will get easier. Baby is hanging out towards my left side (had an early scan, so I know it's not ectopic).
Went maternity clothes shopping with my mom the other day. Uterus seems to have popped over my pelvic bone already. I don't have the "hard ball" that some refer to, but at the beginning of the pregnany through about 10 weeks I was bloated all over, with my belly button as the center, so I could use the hairband pants trick most days, but as of this past week the bump is lower than my belly button and the bloating has seemed to go down, so I think it's my real bump forming! I thought DH would be a bit taken back and me buying so many clothes (2 shorts, 2 pants/capris, about 6 shirts, 1 dress- but I bought that weeks ago to have something cofmrtable for my conference) but he was really excited that the bump is becoming real and that his wife will be less crabby if she doesn't feel like she's falling out of her clothes :haha: I've only bought one bra so far, plus 2 that are thin sporty nursing bras that I wear to bed. Still have queasiness and hunger, and fatigue and sore breasts (although not as bad as before). 
Hope everybody has a good day!


----------



## Delamere19

How does everyone stand on finding out if your team blue or pink? I would love a surprise this time as we found out with our son but my oh wants to find out so we are at loggerheads at the mo. X


----------



## despttc

We're planning to wait for the surprise


----------



## Ameli

Yay, finally found baby's heartbeat briefly today! Before now, I could only hear my own. But today I heard a heartbeat that was about double of my own. So exciting! :cloud9:


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay for heartbeats!!

Who is team yellow? I'll start adding yellow jelly beans.


----------



## HawkLover

Hello ladies.
New here..


----------



## lauraclili

I'm totally team yellow. I was :yellow: last time and finding out her gender when she was born was the best surprise ever. :)


----------



## hakunamatata

despttc said:


> We're planning to wait for the surprise

Added yellow jelly bean :)



lauraclili said:


> I'm totally team yellow. I was :yellow: last time and finding out her gender when she was born was the best surprise ever. :)

Yellow bean for you :)



HawkLover said:


> Hello ladies.
> New here..

Welcome :flower:


----------



## lauraclili

Thanks :) I can't believe we're such a huge group! There was some good baby dust in April/may! 

Hakuna, can you changes my due date? I think it should be 16th although I suspect it'll change again on Tuesday when I have my scan. :)


----------



## hakunamatata

lauraclili said:


> Thanks :) I can't believe we're such a huge group! There was some good baby dust in April/may!
> 
> Hakuna, can you changes my due date? I think it should be 16th although I suspect it'll change again on Tuesday when I have my scan. :)

My scan is Tues too :thumbup:

I'll leave the date for now, and PM me after your scan on Tues to confirm date. Will be leaving after my scan to go to beach for a week so I definitely don't want to miss your update.


----------



## lauraclili

Thanks :)


----------



## SBinRI

I want a girl!! I had gut feelings with my other three but none latelt with this one. Dh keeps saying its because theres one of each. Siigh. Itd be exciting but dont know I could mentally desl with twins plus my other three. Or maybe more the idea that my mom and mil would be here 24/7... scan on Wed.


----------



## salamander91

I want a girl but I'm thinking it's a boy. 2 of my OH's siblings are also having their first babies and they're both having girls so I'm thinking mine will be a boy.. could just as easily be a girl ofc but I'm trying to mentally prepare myself for a boy :blush:

Does anyone know how dopplers work on plus size women? I've just ordered one because I'm still 3 weeks away from my first scan and starting to feel paranoid because of my lack of sickness. I'm a UK size 18. Bought an angelsounds doppler if that makes a difference. I'll probably be 10 weeks when it arrives so hopefully will be able to hear it then.


----------



## melann13

salamander- All I know about the Doppler for you is that the cheaper ones ($20-$30) are glorified microphones and often don't pick up til 20 weeks. You need to buy an actual Doppler that sends sounds waves if you want to pick up anything earlier than that. I bought a Sonoline B for $70. That is what I gathered from reviews/friends/my doctor. My doctor was skeptical that I could get an "actual" Doppler on Amazon, but mine looks almost exactly like the one in the doc's office.
As for team blue/pink/yellow- we are planning to find out as this will be our first and we need to get everything. While the big stuff would be gender neutral, I am having trouble finding ANYTHING gender neutral in clothing in the stores. I went shopping with my mom the other day and in 3 stores we only saw 2-3 outfits that were neutral. Personally I think we're having a girl (as does my self-proclaimed pregnancy psychic SIL :) DH would like a boy I think. My parents both want it to be a girl. I thought for sure my dad would be gunnin for a boy (I'm his only biological child- I have a half brother), but he told my mom that he just wants to relive the glory days of when I was a baby :). He was 37 when they had me, and even though he's uber masculine (former military etc) he sewed all sorts of buntings and outfits for me and made my crib sheets etc. I was always the girly girl, who would turn around and go hunting, and dissect animals and build stuff with him etc. Maybe he figured he got both sides with me :)


----------



## mommytobe11

salamander91 said:


> I want a girl but I'm thinking it's a boy. 2 of my OH's siblings are also having their first babies and they're both having girls so I'm thinking mine will be a boy.. could just as easily be a girl ofc but I'm trying to mentally prepare myself for a boy :blush:
> 
> Does anyone know how dopplers work on plus size women? I've just ordered one because I'm still 3 weeks away from my first scan and starting to feel paranoid because of my lack of sickness. I'm a UK size 18. Bought an angelsounds doppler if that makes a difference. I'll probably be 10 weeks when it arrives so hopefully will be able to hear it then.

I have an angel sounds too. I'm a US size 14 (not sure what that would be in UK) and I found my sons HB at 13 weeks. I've tried this pregnancy but haven't tried since about 10 weeks, until that point I hadn't heard anything. I might give it another shot tonight! :)


----------



## lindsayms05

Salamander - I'm a plus size gal, size 16 in the US, and was able to find the heartbeat on my Doppler a few days shy of 10 weeks. Just keep in mind that the baby is still very very low, so try down near your hairline. GL!


----------



## jenniferttc1

mommytobe11 said:


> jenniferttc1 said:
> 
> 
> This pregnancy has been so different from my first. I actually have no symptoms and never had any even in the beginning. With my son I was tired and slept 18 hours a day, nausea, migraines, sore boobs etc.
> I think I am insane, I swear a felt a pretty good movement last night, but im only 12-13 weeks and didn't feel anything till 15+6 with my son, but it wasn't a flutter, it was a full on kick. Maybe cause I am so tiny? Or just crazy! :rofl:
> Anyone having a gender preference? With my son I was all about a girl, but he's my whole world, so I don't mind this time around what the sex it ( I'd be shocked if it was a girl as my husbands side has not had one in over 60 years :shock: ) but my husband is desperate for a little girl! Idk why.....hahaha I feel we would have many heartattckes with a girl! :haha:
> 
> My husband wants a girl very badly, also! There will be 15 months between this one and LO so I would love to have a boy, I picture them being best friends ;) I'm really scared to have a girl to be honest. I know karma will come back to bite me because I was a horrible teenager and I don't know how my mom survived it :haha:Click to expand...

oh I know! I was such a naughty teen! But I think my son at hos age would love a brother...as long as he doesn't touch hos hotwheels :rofl:


----------



## jenniferttc1

Delamere19 said:


> How does everyone stand on finding out if your team blue or pink? I would love a surprise this time as we found out with our son but my oh wants to find out so we are at loggerheads at the mo. X

I wanted team yellow, husband is determined to know so we will do a private 3d scan the end of July :) atleast I can get my sons old clothes and wash if it is another boy :)


----------



## jenniferttc1

Lucy529 said:


> Jennifer wow 60 years Yes a girl will def be a challenge but I'm thinking girl for me nd am excited but terrified if she is anything like me am in for it LOL but I would be just as happy being a boy too it's our first and getting here is a miracle o the sex is fine either way.
> 
> As for movement I have been reading in other threads that for 2nd timers movements can be felt sooner it may have been baby I had a flipping sensation last night but not sure what is was am only 12 weeks :shrug:

I know, its been so long a girl seems impossible for us! Lucky for me after I held my son I completely changed my mind on boys, I just love them so much and had the thought totally wrong!


----------



## lovepink

Hi ladies, hope ur all ok? Well Im still suffering with ms, dizziness and awful indegestion/ acid burning :-( I really hope it passes soon! I have my 12 week scan booked for 22nd July, it seems like so long away! The worst thing is it's my 30t birthday on the 15th july and im having a big party on the 20th, when we were hoping to announce, but we cant get my scan before :-( Im trying to get a doppler to find hb, but like some of the other ladies have said, I am a uk 16/18 so worried I wont find the hb yet. I really want to tell people as its getting so hard to hide from everyone and im sure friends will be guessing soon.

I think we will stay team yellow again, however I would like to find out so I can get our sons old clothes sorted out either way!

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## salamander91

lovepink said:


> Hi ladies, hope ur all ok? Well Im still suffering with ms, dizziness and awful indegestion/ acid burning :-( I really hope it passes soon! I have my 12 week scan booked for 22nd July, it seems like so long away! The worst thing is it's my 30t birthday on the 15th july and im having a big party on the 20th, when we were hoping to announce, but we cant get my scan before :-( Im trying to get a doppler to find hb, but like some of the other ladies have said, I am a uk 16/18 so worried I wont find the hb yet. I really want to tell people as its getting so hard to hide from everyone and im sure friends will be guessing soon.
> 
> I think we will stay team yellow again, however I would like to find out so I can get our sons old clothes sorted out either way!
> 
> Take care everyone xxx

My 12 week scan is on the 22nd too! It seems so long away especially considering I should have gotten an early scan because of my diabetes but didn't =[ But it's only 3 weeks today! :happydance: Sorry it's after your birthday party. My birthday is the 29th July so I'm taking the scan as an early birthday present :haha: 

I hope you'll be able to find the HB soon, can't wait for my doppler to arrive so I can have a go. I keep having dreams that I actually found it really easy... and there were two heartbeats in there! Just hoping for one really but I wouldn't complain about too :haha:


----------



## shellideaks

lovepink said:


> Hi ladies, hope ur all ok? Well Im still suffering with ms, dizziness and awful indegestion/ acid burning :-( I really hope it passes soon! I have my 12 week scan booked for 22nd July, it seems like so long away! The worst thing is it's my 30t birthday on the 15th july and im having a big party on the 20th, when we were hoping to announce, but we cant get my scan before :-( Im trying to get a doppler to find hb, but like some of the other ladies have said, I am a uk 16/18 so worried I wont find the hb yet. I really want to tell people as its getting so hard to hide from everyone and im sure friends will be guessing soon.
> 
> I think we will stay team yellow again, however I would like to find out so I can get our sons old clothes sorted out either way!
> 
> Take care everyone xxx

I'm a UK size 14/16 and I find my stomach doesn't get in the way of finding baby cos baby is much lower than where my flab starts lol. It's literally right on the pubic bone so your size shouldn't affect it :) Hope you find the HB soon!

My next scan is on the 19th July, I should be nearly 13 weeks by then so gonna tell everyone in work that same day (scan is at 9am so will be off to work straight after). And will probably announce on Facebook that day too.


----------



## vtjess423

Happy Monday, everyone! :) I'm 12 weeks exactly today! :happydance: One more week and I'll be 2nd tri! I haven't had many symptoms to begin with but now I really have nothing. Even my hunger seems to have died down a bit...I'm usually starving all day but this weekend, I wasn't really all that hungry at all. I made myself eat but I didn't eat as much as I normally do. Though today I seem to be a bit more hungry so maybe I just had a break this weekend! LOL The only other thing that's getting me is my gag reflex. Unfortunately, I'm still trying to get over this cold I've had for a few weeks. It's really just post nasal drip (sorry for TMI!) that's getting to me now but I keep feeling it in my throat and when I cough to remove it, it makes me gag. YUCK!! If I could get rid of that, I think I'd be good to go. 

Still two weeks from Friday when I have my next OB appointment and I should get to hear my bean's hb!! Yay!! I'm very much looking forward to that. I'm sure I'll feel better about things once I can hear it. :)

Anyway, I hope everyone is doing well and you are loosing the worst of the symptoms. :) And welcome to all the newbies! I still can't believe how many we have in our group! :) Good Luck to you al!


----------



## wrightywales

Hello Ladies

How is everyone? hope symptoms are starting to settle down

I still have a little nauea on and off and still feel tired most of the time even though i sleep lots :/ Had 20 week scan appointment today and its on 26th August exactly 8 weeks today :) next MW appointment is 4 weeks today. I hope it goes quick as cant wait to hear peanuts heart beat. xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hi ladies havent been in here for a little while, just feeling so rough all the time and when I have PC time Im usually ready to sleep :dohh:

I hope everyone is progressing well, I will read back a few pages and catch up! 

Here's hoping 2nd tri brings good health to those that need it as we're slowly creeping up to the start of 2nd tri!! 

I had my dating/ 12wk scan today. Baby was fast asleep and curlled up in a ball all the time, but we saw all the limbs etc so everything is growing well! Baby is measuring 2 days ahead so due date is now 16th January :thumbup: I will get a picture of the scan to share. Ive decided Im not putting it on my FB yet though, going to wait a while.


----------



## despttc

Yay! 12weeks!! :happydance:
My nausea and tiredness has settled. But a new problem has come up, constipation. Anyone having the same. Its making my days horrible. Any idea how to relieve it?


----------



## HawkLover

Im hoping for a little boy but ill be perfectly find with a girl too(; 
I go for my NT test July 15th(13weeks and 6 days), So im hoping they can tell me the gender then. 
But im not gonna hold my breath cause i know its still somewhat hard to tell. But just excited to see my little active booger again.


----------



## shellideaks

despttc said:


> Yay! 12weeks!! :happydance:
> My nausea and tiredness has settled. But a new problem has come up, constipation. Anyone having the same. Its making my days horrible. Any idea how to relieve it?

I posted about struggling with constipation on the FB group yesterday! I've not found anything that helps yet, I've tried drinking more and eating more fruit/veg but it's still terrible. Giving in and going to the doctors this week to see if there's something he can prescribe for it.


----------



## wrightywales

despttc said:


> Yay! 12weeks!! :happydance:
> My nausea and tiredness has settled. But a new problem has come up, constipation. Anyone having the same. Its making my days horrible. Any idea how to relieve it?

I was told by my midwife to drink lots of fluids to help keep things moving :) could always pop to the docs and see if they can give you something if its really bad. Ive not suffered really bad yet but only go every couple of days joy of pregnancy


----------



## wrightywales

new_to_ttc said:


> Hi ladies havent been in here for a little while, just feeling so rough all the time and when I have PC time Im usually ready to sleep :dohh:
> 
> I hope everyone is progressing well, I will read back a few pages and catch up!
> 
> Here's hoping 2nd tri brings good health to those that need it as we're slowly creeping up to the start of 2nd tri!!
> 
> I had my dating/ 12wk scan today. Baby was fast asleep and curlled up in a ball all the time, but we saw all the limbs etc so everything is growing well! Baby is measuring 2 days ahead so due date is now 16th January :thumbup: I will get a picture of the scan to share. Ive decided Im not putting it on my FB yet though, going to wait a while.

Glad your scan went well :) x


----------



## vtjess423

despttc said:


> Yay! 12weeks!! :happydance:
> My nausea and tiredness has settled. But a new problem has come up, constipation. Anyone having the same. Its making my days horrible. Any idea how to relieve it?

It's probably best to ask your doctor/midwife just to be safe on what you can do to relieve it but I can let you know what worked for me. I haven't had it too bad so far this pregnancy but I did really bad with my son at the end. My doctor told me stool softeners (can't remember the brand name...have to look when I get home) were safe and that's what really helped me. She also recommended I try theses: https://www.sunsweet.com/products/ones.html I don't know if they are available in all countries but she said they don't taste bad and would help. Hopefully you can find something to help! :)


----------



## horseypants

HawkLover said:


> Im hoping for a little boy but ill be perfectly find with a girl too(;
> I go for my NT test July 15th(13weeks and 6 days), So im hoping they can tell me the gender then.
> But im not gonna hold my breath cause i know its still somewhat hard to tell. But just excited to see my little active booger again.



Hawk lover we're really close timing wise. I'm doing the NT scan July 24th.


----------



## SBinRI

Im also having constipation issues. I know stool softeners are ok but hasnt gotten so bad I've gotten any yet. Def talk to your doc first as there may be a brand they recommend.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Doctor told me fybogel is good to take for constipation, it's an orange drink that is a shot of fibre that gets you going, we have it here in uk. Do not take any laxatives xx


----------



## melann13

Not trying to add insult to injury, but I'm having the opposite problem. I have had loose stool almost since the beginning. I wouldn't call it diarrhea because it's not throughout the day or crazy amount or anything, it's just that when nature calls (usually before noon) it is not patient and I have to get to the bathroom ASAP. Hoping that as my uterus moves up maybe it will take a little of the pressure of my colon?


----------



## new_to_ttc

Pregnancy really comes with its undesireable side effects huh :wacko: I would ask your MW what they would recommend to be sure you're taking the right thing :hugs:

Im no way able to stay team yellow lolol.... Im having a gender scan on 13/14th August because I cant wait until the 20wk scan :haha: Im hoping for a girl, but with 2 boys I know how amazing boys are and another one would be just as perfect! Would like to do the pinky stuff though :haha:


----------



## despttc

Thanks,all of you girls
I talked to my doctor and he prescribed Syrup. Duphalac (a lactulose preparation)and advised me to take plenty of fluids and fibers.




melann13 said:


> Not trying to add insult to injury, but I'm having the opposite problem. I have had loose stool almost since the beginning. I wouldn't call it diarrhea because it's not throughout the day or crazy amount or anything, it's just that when nature calls (usually before noon) it is not patient and I have to get to the bathroom ASAP. Hoping that as my uterus moves up maybe it will take a little of the pressure of my colon?


I was having the same problem throughout my 10th week,dear. My condition just reversed near the end of 11weeks,around the time my uterus peeked out of my pelvis. So I think the uterus moving up does take pressure off the colon


----------



## flower94

Haven't been on bnb much lately! I've been so paranoid, due to two past miscarriages, the baby died at 10 weeks with both, but didn't find out until 12 weeks with the first. With the first pregnancy I knew something was off, the baby was growing too slowly for dates. The second pregnancy I had a large SCH that eventually caused a quite traumatizing miscarriage. This time around I've had no problems and bubs is doing great with a strong heartbeat. I've finally let it sink in that this truly is our rainbow baby and I feel I'm now ready to re-enter the world of BNB.


----------



## mommytobe11

I had bad constipation with my first pregnancy and would take Colace every now and then. My doctors office gave me a list of over the counter mess that are ok during pregnancy and that was one. It really is the worst!

My husband was sick last week and now I've caught it :( coughing, sore throat and stuffy nose. Being pregnant and taking care of my (almost) 9 month old is tough enough but adding sickness on top of it is just awful.


----------



## horseypants

flower, i've had losses and wobbles too - but like you, i'm starting to realise this is it!


----------



## angie79

I'm exactly the same as you flower - now I had my scan today I feel I can finally get excited
I'm now due 5th jan and we will be finding out at the 20 week scan what we are having hopefully

Xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

here is my little jelly bean, had a scan today!

i have an anterior placenta...anyone know what this means?

he also saw some small subchorionic bleeding from my placenta which he said is old and might come out as brown discharge over the next few weeks. anyone else had this or know anymore?

apart from that everything was great and heart beat was 164bpm :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







baby boakye.jpg
File size: 58.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lauraclili

I'm pretty certain that the anterior placenta means its sitting at the front so might delay you feeling the kicks. It's fine though :) 

As for the sch, I've no idea, sorry. 

Congrats on your lovely jellybean though! 

X


----------



## lauraclili

Yes, I thought so :) 

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/x566457/is-having-an-anterior-placenta-a-problem


----------



## Try Rocking

Yep, it means it's in the front. Mine is anterior as well but I've been feeling baby for a week now. This is my second baby so I know that helps. 
I hope it doesn't take too long before you feel yours :)


----------



## angie79

Yeah Laura is right - a anterior is at the front and can muffle kicks and make it a bit harder sometimes to find the heart beat but it's totally fine - I had a anterior with Alex and apart from feeling proper kicks until 22 weeks it didn't make a difference :flower:

Xxx


----------



## SBinRI

Does the location of your placenta make any difference? Not to your baby, who doesn't care which side of the uterus he or she is lying on, and it certainly makes no difference to him or her where the placenta lies. And what about to you &#8212;* or your practitioner? You might be less able to feel your baby's early kicks and punches because the placenta will serve as a cushion between your baby and your tummy. For the same reason,*your doctor or midwife may find it a bit harder to hear fetal heart sounds (and it could make*amniocentesis*slightly more challenging). These situations will resolve if the placenta moves into a more posterior position later on (as anterior placentas commonly do). But the good news here is that, despite those slight inconveniencies, an anterior placenta in and of itself poses no risk to your health.***


----------



## xxemmyxx

Thank you ladies, glad it's normal! The doc said not to worry but I can't help but worry about the "small sub chorionic blood noted" if you have had it or low anyone who has let me know, I'm a worrier and google usually makes it worse!


----------



## SianMA

horseypants said:


> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> Im hoping for a little boy but ill be perfectly find with a girl too(;
> I go for my NT test July 15th(13weeks and 6 days), So im hoping they can tell me the gender then.
> But im not gonna hold my breath cause i know its still somewhat hard to tell. But just excited to see my little active booger again.
> 
> 
> Hawk lover we're really close timing wise. I'm doing the NT scan July 24th.Click to expand...

I'm booked for my NT scan and bloods on 14th July at 11w+6 too!

I don't thnk I can hold my belly in at work much longer - it's already pretty obvious, I guess second time around my muscles just can't contain it! I'm already buying maternity trousers as mine are all too tight across the tummy.


----------



## anna1976

Wow this thread blew up, huh? lol I'll be 11 weeks tomorrow and have my first OB appt on Wednesday. I'm not sure if my dr will do an ultrasound or not since I had one at 8 weeks but we shall see. I bought an at home heartbeat doppler a few weeks ago and have heard the heartbeat several times now which is very reassuring!!!! I think i was 9 1/2 weeks when we heard it the first time. I listened to it again last night, it was amazing to hear!!!! I started feeling a little better about a week or so ago, finally able to sleep well at night and don't fall asleep during the day like i did for the first several weeks! lol Still not able to do things like normal though, whenever we go shopping i'm tired and ready to come home after only 1-2 hours! I pushed myself when i first started to feel better and woke up one morning and could barely walk my stomach was cramping so much (dull, achy cramps)....called the dr and since no spotting/bleeding and when i layed down i felt fine she said nothing to worry about. I took it super easy for 2-3 days and feel fine now but definantly not going to over-do it again anytime soon!!!! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## chathamlady

I have my ips screening on thursday so nervous just hoping everything is okay


----------



## trying hard

Started to feel baby flutters yesterday and more today when I squished it lol. As I sit here I can feel it jumping around. Super cool :D


----------



## Mallerm

Anybody else having some cramping? Nothing terrible, but its been going on for a few days. Not sure if I should call my doctor or not...


----------



## despttc

Mallerm said:


> Anybody else having some cramping? Nothing terrible, but its been going on for a few days. Not sure if I should call my doctor or not...


Upto 8weeks, I had slight cramping too. My doctor asked me to inform if it was associated with increased vaginal discharge(during the cramp). Later,from urine tests we found a mild urinary infection. When the infection subsided,cramps too went


----------



## goldstns

"12 week" scan.... I thought I was 11+2, but now i measure 11+6. Everything happy and healthy.... any gender guesses? Not too happy how blurry they are :( but its ok baby was kicking all over the place.
 



Attached Files:







WP_20130701_007(1).jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 10









WP_20130701_009(1).jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 8









WP_20130701_010(1).jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 8









WP_20130701_010.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Try Rocking

Glad baby is healthy! I'm going to guess girl :)


----------



## Lucy529

Yay!!! For all the happy u/s and updates. 

Afm am in a bitchy mood tonight doesn't help that it's hot even managed to piss hubby off and that's hard to do, I think am going to bed and hoping tomorrow is a better day. 

Good night y'all :)


----------



## despttc

Is there a January jellybeans thread in 2nd trimester forum? If so,can someone give me the link?


----------



## Piperette

despttc said:


> Is there a January jellybeans thread in 2nd trimester forum? If so,can someone give me the link?

I think we'll just keep using this one as it isn't trimester-specific being in the _Pregnancy Groups & Discussions_ section. :winkwink:


----------



## despttc

Thanks hakuna
I love the yellow jellybean next to my name in the first page:flower:


----------



## shellideaks

I don't think there will be another thread for the group in second tri as this group covers all 3 trimesters anyway because it's in the pregnancy groups section of the forum :)


----------



## jenniferttc1

Great new to all the ladies with their scans! My scan is in 5 1/2 hours! I know there are a few ladies that have them today, good luck!


----------



## melann13

I won't have a scan until 20 weeks. I had one at 8.5 due to my previous MC, but it was just a blurry blob (my avatar). I think I've been getting round ligament pain, random sharp stabs, that don't last. I haven't had very god luck with my at home dopplar. It works great, as far as hearing my own heartbeat and the pulse of the artery down there (that comes up around 125-130) but the bub is hard to find. Hopefully hubby will help again tonight. He found it the other day. No cramps or bleeding and my uterus is poking over my pelvic bone, so I'm assuming everything is fine.


----------



## vtjess423

I won't get another til 20 weeks either, melann13! I had one at about 8 weeks as well. So I have another 7/8 weeks to go! I can't wait to find out the sex. :thumbup: 

I'd really love to buy a doppler (I rented one with DS) but right now I just can't justify spending the money. Starting next week I'm being furloughed one day a week for 11 weeks and that's already taking a chunk out of my budget so we won't have any extra money for a while, unfortunately. By the time I have some extra money, I should be able to feel my bean and won't need one as much. But right now, I'd just love to hear his/her hb to make me feel better! :)


----------



## Delamere19

My scan isn't until 22nd July and I'll be 13 weeks then. Feels like ages but I'm trying to think that we are in July already so hopefully it will soon be here. I'm feeling rubbish again today. Just so exhausted and nauseous. My heartburn really kicked up last night too. Feel like all I do is complain!!! I am really grateful to be pregnant, it's just tough in the first tri, as you all know. :wacko:

My sis is pregnant too and she is in 2nd tri now but she is just starting to feel better so I hope I will be soon. X


----------



## Lucy529

I won't get one until 18 weeks :( then one at 20 with a specialist and from what I was told last time one a month to check growth of baby bc of my illnesses so I got 6 weeks until next u/s wish time would hurry up


----------



## salamander91

My scan isn't until the 22nd either when I'll be 12+3. Feeling very jealous of those who have already had scans  

Turns out the woman on ebay sent my doppler to my old address which is in an entirely different town so I have to wait for it to be sent to the returns office in Belfast, then returned to the seller and then posted to me.. I was hoping to have it asap for reassurance since scan is so far away but looks like I'll be having the scan first :growlmad:


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm sorry some of you still have to wait for scans!

I'm excited to share the news about my scan today... baby looks great, heartbeat 150, and there was a possible penis sighting! The sonographer said it definitely wasn't the umbilical cord. It's still quite early, and there's a chance that it could be swollen labia, but most likely it's :blue:

*Here's a pic!*


----------



## hakunamatata

despttc said:


> Thanks hakuna
> I love the yellow jellybean next to my name in the first page:flower:

:) :thumbup:


----------



## salamander91

Congrats Hakuna, that's so exciting! :D


----------



## horseypants

yay!


----------



## lauraclili

Congratulations on your fab scan Hakuna! 

I had my scan today too and was put back 10 days!! I'm not sure how that's even possible but my EDD is now the 22nd Jan. Everything looked good but I've got to go back in two weeks to check that the baby is growing properly. I'm hopeful but I admit I'm a little worried. 

Baby was acting shy and kept covering its face with its hands. So cute! It then fell asleep on my main artery so the blood flow kept bouncing it up and down. Finally it had a good stretch and wiggle and then a little celebration (as per the pic!) Both hands above its head! Yay! 
:D
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 02-07-2013 at 20.21.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## jenniferttc1

I was put back 8 days at my 7w5day scan and measuring 6+4, today baby is infact measuring still 8 days back but right on, so I did ovulate late :) Everything is perfect!! Downs test came back 1 in 10,000
 



Attached Files:







baby#2-12wks.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mommytobe11

All these scans are making me so excited! Less than a week until mine!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats to all you ladies that had great scans, can't wait til mine in 6 weeks time


----------



## wrightywales

Congrats on great scans and the lovely scan pics ladies :)


----------



## lian_83

Congratulations on being team blue Hakuna. You are very lucky.


----------



## Radiance

Hey ladies! If some of you could do me a favor, I posted a poll in my pregnancy journal (link is below) asking if your believed baby was team blue or pink, my most recent ultrasound pictures are in the thread also. Thank you!!

So glad to hear about all the great scans and updates!


----------



## lindsayms05

Love all the updates and scans!! I'm getting soooooo excited for our announcement party this weekend! I'm bummed I don't have a recent scan pic but I'll be able to tell them that in 4 short weeks, we'll know the gender! I just made a tshirt for my 1 yr old niece that says Only Grandchild (crossed out) with Big Cousin written underneath of it to out on drink the party!! Eeeeeeek, so excited!


----------



## Delamere19

Great to see that everyone has been able to see their little beans! All looking good!! :thumbup:

Hurry up july 22nd!


----------



## Thyite

I had scan today, I even got 3d picture of my baby's butt:blush: Now I'm waiting tuesday for results on Down syndrome testing.And at first I thougth I'll get put back 2 days behind, but doctor took another CRL measurement at it was 6mm bigger:wacko: I guess it all depends in what position is baby.


----------



## SBinRI

My first scan is today!! Im SOOO excited! ! Still doesn't seem quite real as my symptoms aren't frequent. 9 hours to go! Lol


----------



## Delamere19

You ladies in the US seem to get earlier scans than over here in the UK. We generally are 12 wks ish. 

Has anyone else not felt too bad for first month or so of being preggers then started feeling awful? I feel worse this last few weeks than I have all my pregnancy so far. Today is the worst, can't drink and really feeling nauseous.


----------



## wrightywales

SBinRI said:


> My first scan is today!! Im SOOO excited! ! Still doesn't seem quite real as my symptoms aren't frequent. 9 hours to go! Lol

Hope all goes well :) x


----------



## wrightywales

lindsayms05 said:


> Love all the updates and scans!! I'm getting soooooo excited for our announcement party this weekend! I'm bummed I don't have a recent scan pic but I'll be able to tell them that in 4 short weeks, we'll know the gender! I just made a tshirt for my 1 yr old niece that says Only Grandchild (crossed out) with Big Cousin written underneath of it to out on drink the party!! Eeeeeeek, so excited!

Hope the party goes well :) x


----------



## Lucy529

Delamere19 said:


> You ladies in the US seem to get earlier scans than over here in the UK. We generally are 12 wks ish.
> 
> Has anyone else not felt too bad for first month or so of being preggers then started feeling awful? I feel worse this last few weeks than I have all my pregnancy so far. Today is the worst, can't drink and really feeling nauseous.

Yes I experienced the same thing, the first few weeks I felt good bit nauseas but nothing bad then at 10 weeks I felt horrible dizzy, nauseas I had to lay around for it to pass oh and bbs began really hurt its calmed own om now tho


----------



## melann13

I was being whiny yesterday that I'd had a hard time finding the HB with my Doppler (I wasn't worried anything was wrong, just frustrated). Well, I bought a big bottle of aloe gel yesterday (I had been very stingy as I only had a tiny bit) and found the HB easily last night and again this morning! This morning heart rate was 154. Baby is on the move up. It's probably two inches higher than it was 1.5 weeks ago and based on my US the baby is on the bottle of my uterus (off to the side), so that means that part of my pooch is actually my uterus! Bout time! Haven't gained much weight (~1.5lbs or so I think), but only maternity pants/shorts from here on out. Anything else is SOO uncomfortable!


----------



## babybaker2011

Well, I guess that I should probably introduce myself. I've been lurking for several weeks, but never posted. I'm pregnant with my second child and due January 28th. I've had my 1st ultrasound and baby had a heart rate of 178 bpm and everything looked perfect. I'm excited and bit nervous about having two little ones, but hopefully I'll figure things out quickly. :wave:


----------



## hakunamatata

babybaker2011 said:


> Well, I guess that should probably introduce myself. I've been lurking for several weeks, but never posted. I'm pregnant with my second child and due January 28th. I've had my 1st ultrasound and baby had a heart rate of 178 bpm and everything looked perfect. I'm excited and bit nervous about having two little ones, but hopefully I'll figure things out quickly. :wave:

:wave:


----------



## wrightywales

babybaker2011 said:


> Well, I guess that should probably introduce myself. I've been lurking for several weeks, but never posted. I'm pregnant with my second child and due January 28th. I've had my 1st ultrasound and baby had a heart rate of 178 bpm and everything looked perfect. I'm excited and bit nervous about having two little ones, but hopefully I'll figure things out quickly. :wave:

Hi congrats and welcome to the thread :) x


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hi welcome to the new mummies xxxx

Great to see so many fab scans! Hope those who have them over the next few days have equally as great scans xxxx Cant believe its only a few weeks now till we start getting gender scans :shock: :cloud9:

Hak would you like a boy? Id have thought way too early to tell but the sonographer wouldnt have put it out there if she wasnt quite sure :happydance: 

This is my scan from the other day... its not very clear baby was curlled up too tight lol I dont think anyone will be able to guess gender from this :nope:
 



Attached Files:







SAM_1245 (600 x 450).jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## hakunamatata

Glad your scan went well!

I had thought 12 weeks was too early too, but a couple of my BnB friends were able to find out early, so I just asked :) We saw the legs, and a distinct penis looking structure between the legs. Sonographer said it definitely wasn't the umbilical cord, and there was a small chance it was swollen labia, but her best guess at this point is boy. Will know for sure at anatomy scan around 20 weeks. I'd absolutely love having one of each but 2 girls would be great too.


----------



## hakunamatata

SBinRI said:


> My first scan is today!! Im SOOO excited! ! Still doesn't seem quite real as my symptoms aren't frequent. 9 hours to go! Lol

Yay! Let us know how it went!!


----------



## hakunamatata

So based on my last menstrual period, EDD is Jan 10, but based on ovulation/conception, it's Jan 6...which means second trimester!! :dance: :happydance:


----------



## wrightywales

new_to_ttc said:


> Hi welcome to the new mummies xxxx
> 
> Great to see so many fab scans! Hope those who have them over the next few days have equally as great scans xxxx Cant believe its only a few weeks now till we start getting gender scans :shock: :cloud9:
> 
> Hak would you like a boy? Id have thought way too early to tell but the sonographer wouldnt have put it out there if she wasnt quite sure :happydance:
> 
> This is my scan from the other day... its not very clear baby was curlled up too tight lol I dont think anyone will be able to guess gender from this :nope:

Glad your scan went well :)


----------



## babybaker2011

hakunamatata said:


> So based on my last menstrual period, EDD is Jan 10, but based on ovulation/conception, it's Jan 6...which means second trimester!! :dance: :happydance:

Hooray for 2nd Tri!! :dance:


----------



## wrightywales

hakunamatata said:


> So based on my last menstrual period, EDD is Jan 10, but based on ovulation/conception, it's Jan 6...which means second trimester!! :dance: :happydance:

Ive just done my first post in 2nd tri I just feel out of place in 1st tri now lol x


----------



## SBinRI

So exciting Hak!! Ill be 10wks tomorrow so theres no way theyd be able to see bits yet. :( ill have to wait til at least the end of August. My mom is sure its a boy. Im still praying for a girl. My husbands fam is overloaded with boys! My girls are it- but they are from my 1st marriage.


----------



## hakunamatata

My cousin A, who suffered the 3rd trimester loss last year, is pregnant...with twins!! Due date end of January!!


----------



## SBinRI

This may sound nuts... my doc planted the thought in my head that I may be further along because my last af was only spotting. My bbt had dropped etc. You can see it on my chart if youd like. Im wondering if thatd even be possible. Doc doesn't know I chart so we didn't discuss it. It seems doubtful to me but im reaaaally showing and so I'm curious if anyones heard of such a thing


----------



## hakunamatata

Will they be able to tell once you have your scan?


----------



## SBinRI

Im sure. But its been on my mind since last week. Im Very showing. Yes- this is my fourth- so I kniw it could just be that I have no muscle tone left. Or maybe twins (yikes!).


----------



## new_to_ttc

SB I went to my GP with extreme sickness and he examined me and he was convinced I was 8-9 weeks when I KNEW I was only 5+ weeks. He said that maybe my last period was just a 'routine' period etc etc had me in a right flap he did and I asked if I could be appearing further because it was twins as I knew my dates were right and he was like oh yes that is a another possibility... I had a scan at 5+4wks due to historical complications and being so unwell and I was bang on dates and only 1 baby!! So he was just plain ole wrong lol I do think more babies you have the more you show etc but your scan will correctly date you and count babies :winkwink:

Hak congratulations to your cousin hun :hugs: Hope she has healthy pregnancy xxxx


----------



## SBinRI

I think my charts are right.. why do docs say such things??!!


----------



## Radiance

hakunamatata said:


> My cousin A, who suffered the 3rd trimester loss last year, is pregnant...with twins!! Due date end of January!!

Awww!!! How exciting! :happydance:
This made my day! :dust:


----------



## wrightywales

hakunamatata said:


> My cousin A, who suffered the 3rd trimester loss last year, is pregnant...with twins!! Due date end of January!!

awww congrats to your cousin. how exciting :) x


----------



## Lushie23

Hi ladies! Someone in another chat sent me the link to this group. A bit about me. For the past 15 months iv not had an AF. I was told I have Addison's disease which is a hormone problem. I started a form of hormone replacement that I will need to be on for life. Today at a routine scan there was a little extra on the screen!! Even though iv not had an AF iv managed to fall pregnant!! Looks like it happened during my first week of treatment. Iv been dated at 13w 2d so that makes my due date 06/01/14 I'm in such a spin at the minute. After all these months of WTT iv found myself at the beginning of my 2nd tri! Hope to make some new friends here. Hugs to everyone xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations Lushie! What a wonderful surprise! :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Wow that's awesome Lushie! Congratulations & welcome.


----------



## mommytobe11

Lushie23 said:


> Hi ladies! Someone in another chat sent me the link to this group. A bit about me. For the past 15 months iv not had an AF. I was told I have Addison's disease which is a hormone problem. I started a form of hormone replacement that I will need to be on for life. Today at a routine scan there was a little extra on the screen!! Even though iv not had an AF iv managed to fall pregnant!! Looks like it happened during my first week of treatment. Iv been dated at 13w 2d so that makes my due date 06/01/14 I'm in such a spin at the minute. After all these months of WTT iv found myself at the beginning of my 2nd tri! Hope to make some new friends here. Hugs to everyone xx

Congrats! That's amazing! A little miracle :)


----------



## SBinRI

Wont let me post my scan for some reason.. weird. Baby is teensy- 3mm. Heartbeat is 168. I feel "boy" when I see the pics. Looks like just one as well. Thank goodness for that! Lol


----------



## trying hard

3 mm or cm?


----------



## SBinRI

Hehehe... can tell its been a long day. Cm. So like a bit more than an inch.


----------



## SBinRI

Cm. Been a long day...


----------



## mommytobe11

hakunamatata said:


> My cousin A, who suffered the 3rd trimester loss last year, is pregnant...with twins!! Due date end of January!!

That's awesome! So happy for her!!

I forgot to mention when you got your scan, we had the sonorapher make a gender guess at our 12 week scan with LO and we were positive she was right because we could see the "bits" ;) sure enough, BOY! :) I guess some of them just love to show it off. :haha:


----------



## HawkLover

All the ladies thats found out the gender already.. You're making me get so excited for my appt on the 15th. Like im on the edge. Lol. Ahhh! c(;


----------



## markswife10

Congrats Lushie! What a wonderful surprise!!! <3


----------



## Piperette

Lushie, that's wonderful news and such a lovely surprise. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## SBinRI

An amazing surprise Lushie!! Congrats!


----------



## SBinRI

Ten weeks today!! Hooray!


----------



## wrightywales

Lushie23 said:


> Hi ladies! Someone in another chat sent me the link to this group. A bit about me. For the past 15 months iv not had an AF. I was told I have Addison's disease which is a hormone problem. I started a form of hormone replacement that I will need to be on for life. Today at a routine scan there was a little extra on the screen!! Even though iv not had an AF iv managed to fall pregnant!! Looks like it happened during my first week of treatment. Iv been dated at 13w 2d so that makes my due date 06/01/14 I'm in such a spin at the minute. After all these months of WTT iv found myself at the beginning of my 2nd tri! Hope to make some new friends here. Hugs to everyone xx

wow amazing Lushie congratulations and welcome to the thread :) x


----------



## Ameli

Huge congrats, Lushie!


----------



## Lucy529

Wow Lushie congrats !!! And welcome


----------



## eddjanuary10

Congrats lushie, amazing! 

I had my first scan today, was lovely to see lo. My new due date is the 17th so 3 days behind the Edd my doctor gave me.


----------



## despttc

Yay! Second trimester!!

I had my doctor's appointment today and she included me in the second trimester  Happy that baby is doing well

Congrats Lushie


----------



## Lushie23

Thanx for you comments... It's still a bit unreal at the minute. I met my midwife today, had my bloods taken and got to see little bean again. S/he is still measuring wat they told me yesterday so still on for jan 6th. I have my next scan between 19 & 21 weeks. Hope your all well xx


----------



## Delamere19

I feel like all I ever do is moan on here buy I am seriously miserable with hayfever/ sinus problems!! From the moment I woke up I have just sneezed and blown my nose! It's making me feel quite rough. I've been like this for the last few weeks but today has been the worst and I can't even take anything! ahhhh!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

i have started a pregnancy journal and i put the link in my signature but how do i get it to say "come and look at my journal" or something like that and you can click on it????? right now it just has the url so no one knows what it is to click on it


----------



## Lola_0106

nice to see so many lovely scans!! 

Had a few days away with DH, sister and her bf, it's been great but slightly ruined by how much pain i've been in because of bloating! It's constant and by 9pm I look and feel 5 months pregnant! Does anyone have any tips on how to cut the bloating down?


----------



## chathamlady

my scan went great I am measuring 12 weeks 2 days, here is my ultrasound picture baby was facing my spine so this is the back of the baby :happydance::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







us.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats Chatham :)


----------



## despttc

Delamere19 said:


> I feel like all I ever do is moan on here buy I am seriously miserable with hayfever/ sinus problems!! From the moment I woke up I have just sneezed and blown my nose! It's making me feel quite rough. I've been like this for the last few weeks but today has been the worst and I can't even take anything! ahhhh!!

I'm so sorry :huh: I can understand how you feel,although my problem in completely different. I have a lingering headache which has been going on 24x7,intensity increasing and decreasing, and I feel so mad at times. Yesterday it was so bad that I was grumpy the whole day,picking up fights for nothing :-( Hope it goes off soon:cry:


----------



## Delamere19

Lola_0106 said:


> nice to see so many lovely scans!!
> 
> Had a few days away with DH, sister and her bf, it's been great but slightly ruined by how much pain i've been in because of bloating! It's constant and by 9pm I look and feel 5 months pregnant! Does anyone have any tips on how to cut the bloating down?

I would love to know too, I feel huge! I am massive compared to this time last pregnancy!!


----------



## Delamere19

despttc said:


> Delamere19 said:
> 
> 
> I feel like all I ever do is moan on here buy I am seriously miserable with hayfever/ sinus problems!! From the moment I woke up I have just sneezed and blown my nose! It's making me feel quite rough. I've been like this for the last few weeks but today has been the worst and I can't even take anything! ahhhh!!
> 
> I'm so sorry :huh: I can understand how you feel,although my problem in completely different. I have a lingering headache which has been going on 24x7,intensity increasing and decreasing, and I feel so mad at times. Yesterday it was so bad that I was grumpy the whole day,picking up fights for nothing :-( Hope it goes off soon:cry:Click to expand...

Ah I hope that you feel better soon too. It's no fun having constant headache!! Try to drink plenty! Xx


----------



## shellideaks

I take painkillers for my headaches, the standard ones are fine to take during pregnancy :)

I finally got something for my constipation, picked up some lactose solution from the chemist and I feel soooo much better for it!


----------



## SBinRI

My lovely doc gives meds fory awful pregnancy headaches as Tylenol does nothing for me. There are many meds you can take while pregnant.. and thank goodness. I dont think id be able to care for my other kids with my head so bad I feel like my ears will start bleeding.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Great scans!!! Glad the babies are all doing so well!!! 

Lushie thats awesome!! With my eldest son I had gynae problems and I went for a routine scan as blood tests showed abnormalities and they thought the disease had progressed I was sooooo scared what they were going to find and low and behold they found a baby boy 19wk+5/6 days :haha: It was very hard to adapt and prepare I only had half my pregnancy left lol Congratulations hun xxx

As for hayfever you can take over the counter meds no problems!!! I take certirizine as I find that is much better than lozirizine (sp) but either are fine whilst pregnant! They arent as good as my prescription meds (which Im not allowed) but it takes the edge of!! :hugs: 

Cant believe Im 12 weeks already :shock: It only feels like yesterday I was 8 and 9 weeks and felt like they were dragging!!! 

Hope everyone s well - I think I am finally getting over the worst of the sickness mostly just nausea now :thumbup: And Im managing to stay up until passed 10pm :rofl: so the tiredness must be easing although I am still very restless all evening and aching from tired limbs... but that'll pass soon too :thumbup:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Glad everyone is having lovely scans!!!

I can't wait for ours, 4 sleeps!!!

Vomiting has finally stopped but tiredness is very much here!! I've been cleaning this morning and now I'm crashed on sofa!! 

Em xxx


----------



## salamander91

Has anyone else been asked for repeat bloods? I had the usual bloods taken at my booking app on the 26/6 and I just got a letter this morning saying I need to have some repeat bloods before they can confirm the results. The blood form says iron studies on it so I assume theres something wrong with my iron levels :nope: I've been really tired the past couple of weeks which I put down to pregnancy, maybe it's not that but my iron levels?


----------



## hakunamatata

If your iron levels are low, they will just have you take a supplement like slow-fe. I had to during my last pregnancy. Nothing to worry about :hugs:

I've been getting almost daily headaches but Tylenol has been helping.


----------



## despttc

salamander91 said:


> Has anyone else been asked for repeat bloods? I had the usual bloods taken at my booking app on the 26/6 and I just got a letter this morning saying I need to have some repeat bloods before they can confirm the results. The blood form says iron studies on it so I assume theres something wrong with my iron levels :nope: I've been really tired the past couple of weeks which I put down to pregnancy, maybe it's not that but my iron levels?

I have low iron levels too. My doctor has prescribed me iron supplements. She asked me not to worry and just to eat plenty of healthy food.
PS: My headache is comin down a bit


----------



## Ameli

I've been getting headaches like clockwork every afternoon this week. Any ideas about why it would be only in the afternoons?


----------



## hakunamatata

Ameli said:


> I've been getting headaches like clockwork every afternoon this week. Any ideas about why it would be only in the afternoons?

Mine have been mostly in the afternoon too :shrug:

Good to know we are all suffering together :haha:


----------



## despttc

Ameli said:


> I've been getting headaches like clockwork every afternoon this week. Any ideas about why it would be only in the afternoons?

I have no idea why,but mine peaks during afternoons too and its second peak is around late night


----------



## wrightywales

chathamlady said:


> my scan went great I am measuring 12 weeks 2 days, here is my ultrasound picture baby was facing my spine so this is the back of the baby :happydance::cloud9:

Glad your scan went well :) x


----------



## AmyMarie

Hi ladies, so so exhausted and cant sleep at night, everytime I drift I wake up in sweats!!! Any advice.


----------



## salamander91

Good to know its pretty common and nothing to stress about! Thanks Hakuna and despttc :flower:

Prune today :happydance:


----------



## Ameli

AmyMarie said:


> Hi ladies, so so exhausted and cant sleep at night, everytime I drift I wake up in sweats!!! Any advice.

My sleep has been kind of all over the place too. It must all just be hormone fluctuations. Fun times (but worth it in the end)!


----------



## Lucy529

Woke up with some cramping, back and sides are killing me I feel like am going to vomit and my bbs hurt :( tell me am not alone. I had my day off yesterday and felt great today I work and feel so crappy I jut want to lay around watch tv and nap :/


----------



## Try Rocking

Last pregnancy I had a serious problem with headaches and migraines, someone suggested Omega3 and it made a huge difference. It may take a while and for the first little while you'll burp an interesting sushi taste but that will pass and it will help! 
I highly suggest it to anyone who's having headaches and migraines. 

:hugs:


----------



## Ameli

Lucy529 said:


> Woke up with some cramping, back and sides are killing me I feel like am going to vomit and my bbs hurt :( tell me am not alone. I had my day off yesterday and felt great today I work and feel so crappy I jut want to lay around watch tv and nap :/

Sorry you're not feeling well I am at work right now, and I am really tired and grumpy. I would also LOVE to be at home :munch: and :sleep:!


----------



## Lucy529

Ameli I start work at 2 pm until bout 9 or 10 pm tonight but my hubby is being such a sweetie cooking lunch and babying me so am enjoying it for now hope the cramping stops tho I know it's normal but it freaks me out some ugh it never ends

Hope your able to relax when you get home :)


----------



## Ameli

Thanks Lucy! I hope your cramping stops, and I'm glad your sweet husband is taking care of you. Hopefully you feel better by the time it's time to go to work.


----------



## SBinRI

Its a hot one today! The meterologists say low 80s near the coast... I call bs. My thermometer says 88 and its in the shade. Humidity isn't helping either. . Im pooped. Time for a cold shower and tv.


----------



## Lushie23

SBinRI said:


> Its a hot one today! The meterologists say low 80s near the coast... I call bs. My thermometer says 88 and its in the shade. Humidity isn't helping either. . Im pooped. Time for a cold shower and tv.

It's a hot one in the uk too it's been 26c today ( sorry I don't know what that is in Fahrenheit) and its only going to get hotter. It's been so long since we've had a bit of sun iv forgot what it looks like :icecream:


----------



## SBinRI

Lushie23 said:


> SBinRI said:
> 
> 
> Its a hot one today! The meterologists say low 80s near the coast... I call bs. My thermometer says 88 and its in the shade. Humidity isn't helping either. . Im pooped. Time for a cold shower and tv.
> 
> It's a hot one in the uk too it's been 26c today ( sorry I don't know what that is in Fahrenheit) and its only going to get hotter. It's been so long since we've had a bit of sun iv forgot what it looks like :icecream:Click to expand...


Thats about 79f. We normally get quite warm during summer so its not unusual. This stretch of humidity is horrible though. Luckily we live VERY close to my husbands mechanic job and are able to bring him all if the drinks he needs to stay hydrated.


----------



## Try Rocking

I had a doctor's appointment today to follow up my last ultrasound and my due date has been changed again, now my due date is January 4th which means I'm 14 weeks tomorrow :D 

My weight gain hasn't been pretty but considering how hungry I've been I'm not really surprised. I'll be back on WW as soon as possible after the baby so I'm trying to accept it and move on. 

I did have an ultrasound set for August 26th to check the baby and see about gender but since he's bumped up my due date he wants me to reschedule it for August 10th (will be the 12th hopefully - Monday is our day off) so I'm super excited. Just over a month to go to hopefully find out if our Monkey is a boy or a girl! :D


----------



## hakunamatata

SB - yes it's been soooo humid too.

Yay TR! To be honest I think I'm earlier too based on ovulation and days we DTD. I really think I'm Jan 6. I will update your EDD.


----------



## Lucy529

Try rocking congrats you keep getting closer and closer :)


----------



## Ameli

Great news, TryRocking! I have my next appt on Monday, and I totally understand on the feeling hungry all the time. :pizza: I am the same way right now, but I'm trying to reel it in a bit and also trying to get an exercise routine going again.


----------



## Try Rocking

Thanks ladies! Hakuna talk to your doctor next time, s/he'll have it on their scan results! 
I imagine it would be nice to know for sure! :hugs: 

It is getting closer, it's crazy to think that now I'm 14 weeks tomorrow :shock: 

Ameli I'm trying but it's not working, I seem to need to eat every 2 hours right now. I felt like it was getting better but the last few days have been horrible for my waistline! I'm hoping to start jogging again soon, I just need some energy :\


----------



## melann13

Looking into the birthing classes at the hospital. So exciting! There's a class that goes through the pain management options, birthing plans, newborn care, and breastfeeding basics. 6 weeks for me and DH. Looks like they fill up fast, so I'm looking now for October-November. It also looks like insurance should at least pay for part of it (It's only $95 to begin with), so that's good. 
It'll be time to start reading to our bumps soon! Mine has become obvious in the last few days. Earlier than I expected, but I've only put on a few pounds and NONE of my clothes fit. The doppler has made it obvious that the baby is actually at least part of the bump :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Wow try rocking I can see from your ticker that you had lost a lot of weight before getting pregnant! Well done! I'm already overweight so weight gains a concern for me too but as long as we keep an eye on things and try and stay healthy we kind of have to surrender our bodies to the pregnancy! I am going to start swimming for some exercise. Luckily I have lost almost a stone in first trimester due to being sick so at least I can gain a stone now relatively guilt free xx


----------



## SBinRI

Doesn't WW have a pregnancy program too? Not saying follow it.. lol. Just curious.


----------



## Try Rocking

They don't have a pregnancy program and I think they prefer if you aren't on it while you're pregnant. I was planning on doing it as long as I could because technically in first tri you don't need to eat any extra calories. I was just going to continue it through and add a few points when I needed it. 
Unfortunately this baby is a little piglet and I have never been more hungry in my life! I had to cancel WW for now and I have definitely put on weight because of how hungry I've been but I have to hope my hunger will calm down at some point!
I do plan on going back on WW when I have breastfeeding established and I'm hoping next year I'll hit goal. I was still 27 lbs away from it when I got pregnant. 

Thank you xxemmyxx! It's been hard to gain weight after spending 18 months losing it but I know next year I'll be fully back on track. I just have to try and eat healthy as much as possible and remember that I'm growing a baby. 
I wish I had lost weight in the first trimester! I had a lot of nausea but I was starving at the same time.


----------



## Lucy529

I had only lost 30 lbs when I got pregnant but since I can't breast feed (bc of meds I'm on) as soon as I get the ok after birth am going back on my weigh loss. I am more motivated than ever I want to be healthy for my child not suffer with pain and pills

Try rocking wow is all I can say to your weight loss :)


----------



## Try Rocking

Thanks! I'm very proud of it, I'm hoping I don't end up putting on too much more weight, I want to be able to lose it all next year and then some! 

You'll get there! What were you doing?


----------



## goldstns

When I did WW... like 4 years ago... they did have a preggo one. They gave you more points through out the day.


----------



## Try Rocking

I have heard that they prefer you not to be on and the only type of option I saw that had to do with babies was for breastfeeding. 

With how hungry I've been the last few weeks though there's no way I could stay within my points. I'm just going to have to work harder/longer after I have the baby to get rid of the extra weight.


*edit*
I just looked it up to see and this is what I found



> 2. Who can purchase Monthly Pass and where is it accepted?
> Monthly Pass is accepted at many locations in Canada. To find one near you, visit our website at www.weightwatchers.ca/monthlypasslocations.
> Most Weight Watchers members can purchase Monthly Pass except individuals who:
> 1.Are pregnant
> 2.Are under 18 years of age
> 3.Are no more than 5 pounds above the recommended minimum weight for their height and age
> 4.Have an active medical diagnosis of bulimia nervosa

Maybe it's just for Canada?


----------



## Lucy529

TR I first did this program with my boss but it was only shakes I lost 20 then regained 5 :( soon I realized I couldn't live off of shakes then her husband my other boss :) told me about the Keto diet basically very low carb which I couldn't really have anyway and i lost 15 with that. Then I got my BFP so decided to enjoy as much as possible but as soon as I can am going back on it I was off all my meds well except RA ones but I was biking about 30 miles a day never been able to do that :) 

I want to be able to play with my baby and teach s/he how to eat healthy, most everyone in my family is over weight I lost my mom at a young age but she never played with us like I see other parents here do I want to be one of those parents not sitting bc I can't


----------



## Try Rocking

That's awesome! Way to go Lucy! It's amazing what we can do when we lose weight! 

And I totally agree with you, I want to be more active and healthy for my children. It's already made a huge difference in how I interact with my daughter and I'll only get better! I'm really hoping by the end of 2014 I'll have reached goal or at least be super close. I know I can do it.


----------



## horseypants

I'm really overweight right now. After baby and breast feeding and wedding I'm gonna get soo skinny.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lol me too horsey!! Xx


----------



## HawkLover

Any of you ladies know what to do about tention headaches?
I think im dying. )':


----------



## babybaker2011

HawkLover said:


> Any of you ladies know what to do about tention headaches?
> I think im dying. )':

Excedrin Tension Headache is actually on my list of safe meds to take during pregnancy. Hope you feel better!:hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

I have had one all day too :(


----------



## SBinRI

Doesn't excedrin have aspirin in it?? My doc gave me a prescription for fiorocet (sp) which is like Percocet. Its Tylenol based so safe during preg along with its other ingredients.


----------



## SBinRI

Sorry! The migraine one has aspirin.. not the tension one. :)


----------



## Lucy529

Do any of you know how many tums we can have if there is a limit? I woke up with horrible heartburn to the point I feel like vomiting I have to work the morning shift today so can't sleep it off :( any remedies? Please my throat's on fire :(


----------



## SBinRI

I think i heard 7 but tbh I've always needed way more than that o.o


----------



## Lucy529

SB thanks I had three then had a bagel it seemed to help but now I feel it coming back :( I'm just going to keep eating them they help but for just a bit.


----------



## SBinRI

I always need LOTS on hand when I'm preg. Glad they at least help for a bit.


----------



## melann13

Took a pic today as my belly seems huge. It doesn't suck in and it's rock hard.
The blue shirt is at 9.5 weeks with just a small pile of bloat/moving intestines. Today at 13 weeks is the pink shirt, with the peach of course :). I feel huge. I wasn't expecting this so soon...
 



Attached Files:







9.5 weeks.JPG
File size: 61.8 KB
Views: 5









13 weeks with peachcropped.jpg
File size: 62.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Ameli

Cute bump, melann!


----------



## Lucy529

You look so cute :)


----------



## lindsayms05

Hi gals, I hope everyone is doing well! I've now reached 13 weeks and we had our announcement party on Saturday! Everyone is super excited. :) the pregnancy is now Facebook official too! It was interesting with fb...I ended up getting several mags from people who apparently felt as though they deserved a personal announcement from me rather than finding out with the "masses." what is up with that? I also have already been offered by 3people to throw my baby shower! They just found out yesterday! I think I have some baby crazy family members and friends...lol!


----------



## eddjanuary10

Nice bump melann :)

That's nice you have so many excited family members willing to throw you a baby shower Lindsay!^^ My sister has been talking about my baby shower since the day I found out I was expecting she is so into it I didn't have a baby shower when I was pregnant with ds so quite excited to experience it. think ds will love it too!


----------



## xxemmyxx

I am 13 weeks today!!! :happydance: I feel huge and have worn a dress that accentuates the bump, a parent at school said to someone else that I look pregnant, yesssssss!! First time someone has noticed 

I also got a few funny comments like "funny what you find out on Facebook these days" and "I can't believe you never told me" but I couldn't give two hoots!


----------



## hakunamatata

lindsayms05 said:


> Hi gals, I hope everyone is doing well! I've now reached 13 weeks and we had our announcement party on Saturday! Everyone is super excited. :) the pregnancy is now Facebook official too! It was interesting with fb...I ended up getting several mags from people who apparently felt as though they deserved a personal announcement from me rather than finding out with the "masses." what is up with that? I also have already been offered by 3people to throw my baby shower! They just found out yesterday! I think I have some baby crazy family members and friends...lol!

Yeesh I'm glad no one pulled that crap with me when I did the FB reveal!


----------



## vtjess423

13 weeks for me today too!! :happydance: So I'm considering myself 2nd trimester now officially! Yay!! :) Still no FB announcement for me yet. I'm going to wait until after my 19/20 week scan to do that and tell work. I'm just not ready for the whole world to know. I'll probably tell my grandmother soon though. Her birthday is Friday so maybe I'll give her the good news then. :) She'll be super excited to get another great-grandbaby! 

I hope everyone is finally starting to feel better. I've been feeling pretty good and my very little symptoms have lessened to none, though I do get the occasional heartburn. Yuck! Tums have become one of my best friends. LOL And then I'm still kinda tired, which I hope ends soon. We took DS to the little beach near our house yesterday and were only out for about 1.5-2 hours but I was drained when we got home. After getting some lunch, I laid DS down for his nap and while the hubby played video games, I fell asleep on the couch! :) Slept for a good 2 hours and while it felt good at the time when I woke up I felt like I wasted some good time to get things done around the house while I don't have a 2 year old running around my feet! :dohh: Oh well, I'm sure the house work can wait! LOL


----------



## despttc

vtjess423 said:


> 13 weeks for me today too!! :happydance: So I'm considering myself 2nd trimester now officially! Yay!! :) Still no FB announcement for me yet. I'm going to wait until after my 19/20 week scan to do that and tell work. I'm just not ready for the whole world to know.

Me too 13 weeks :happydance: I am also planning to wait till 20 weeks to let the world know:baby:

I hate meat and fish now.. This has been going on the past few weeks.. Anyone else experiencing the same??:sad1:


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats ladies on 13 weeks :happydance: 
My bosses know they knew as soon as I found out but they are very supportive :) FB won't know til way later 

Desp all I seem to want is spicy things right now which includes meat Lol does help th heartburn tho 

Are any of you ladies having stomach pains I feel like my insides are being pushed up and my belly button hurts ?


----------



## vtjess423

My work doesn't know just because I don't want them to know yet (I'm not ready!). :) Not becasue they are not supportive. My boss is very family oriented. He has 5 kids of his own (a set of twins and a set of triplets!). :) He was very excited for me when I told him last time and I have no doubt it'll be the same this time. :thumbup: I'm just a worrier and would like to keep this to myself for a bit longer. :) 

As for stomach pains, I haven't had anything too bad, though I do get some mild cramping now and then. And I've had some tummy issues too (constipation and it's opposite - sorry if TMI! :)) which causes some pains but that's it so far. But Lucy, some of your organs do get pushed around as the baby grows, so I would think it's definitely possible that's causing you pain! But if it gets too bad, I woudn't hesitate to call the doctor, if just to ease your worries! :) I hope the pains go away for you soon!


----------



## xx Emily xx

We're telling everyone tomorrow after scan if all is ok.

My work already know because I was so sick , and they knew I was having IVF. They have been the most amazing supportive group of people I could ever have hoped to work with. My boss is so exited for us!

My parents, parents in law and brother also know. Can't wait to tell my grandparents! I'm in the middle (agewise) of 9 of us in my generation inc cousins and this will be first in next generation!!

Em xxx


----------



## Alyssa Drough

My stomach skin sometimes seems to hurt where it's stretching and I get the odd twinge of mild pain inside. I often get a horrible cramp if I cough or sneeze.


----------



## despttc

Lucy529 said:


> Congrats ladies on 13 weeks :happydance:
> 
> Are any of you ladies having stomach pains I feel like my insides are being pushed up and my belly button hurts ?

Yes. Me me! :-( I know its too early to have the contractions,but these stomach pains kill me at times. I read somewhere that this might be growing pains due to ligaments stretching when uterus moves up. I hope its the case
I've heartburn too,but it pops up after midnight. I wake up in my sleep having some kind of a burning churning feeling and I have to eat something to eat better, so much for all my years of eating food only after brushing my teeth,huh :-(


----------



## Ameli

So exciting that some are already 2nd tri and the rest of us are almost there! I had my 12 week appt this morning. Went great, aside from a 2 hr wait. Heard heartbeat on the Doppler and got the date for my anatomy scan!! 1 month away - August 5th! So exciting. :cloud9:


----------



## lindsayms05

Ameli said:


> So exciting that some are already 2nd tri and the rest of us are almost there! I had my 12 week appt this morning. Went great, aside from a 2 hr wait. Heard heartbeat on the Doppler and got the date for my anatomy scan!! 1 month away - August 5th! So exciting. :cloud9:

That's so exciting! I don't know the exact date for my anatomy scan but it will be sometime that week as well! :happydance:


----------



## Radiance

I can't believe that most of us are in 2nd trimester already!! :happydance: :bunny:

I still can't eat hardly anything without my severe nausea, I have never been a big meat eater, I was actually vegetarian for 5 years and vegan for about 6 months. Since I stopped being vegetarian, I still hardly eat meat although when I'm pregnant I try to eat more meat. Meat is one of the major things I can't handle this pregnancy, and fish taste really weird too! :(


----------



## lian_83

Scan today, excite, hopefully everything will be ok.


----------



## Ameli

Good luck, Lian!


----------



## Lucy529

The pain is mostly under my bbs kinda below breast bone and some around uterus which I know is baby growing last night I was so uncomfortable I made my hubby promise he would take me to ER if it got worse, am def using my body pillow now bc I can't get comfy otherwise. We kicked the dogs out to the living room bc am so hot and they want to sleep glued to me love them but I need my sleep. 

My bosses know bc they were there for my ectopic and knew we were going to start trying in July but got a little ahead :) they treat us like family so they def knew before my own family and they worry more about me too always asking how I'm feeling and how my apts go unlike my family they didn't even text to wish me a happy birthday and its weeks before that text to ask how am doing needless to say cant depend on them much


----------



## Ameli

Aww, Lucy! I'm sorry you're so uncomfortable. I hope tonight is much better for you. I'm also sorry your family isn't much support, but it's fantastic that you work in such a nice environment. :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks Ameli they are great am so thankful I found this job, my aunt did say she would come out to help me once lo is here but just found out they're going to the Caribbean and South America in October so she's going to claim no money by the time I give birth but tbh am happy she won't come less stress for me really might sound harsh but I know my family to well now

Heck they didn't even come to my wedding so don't expect much from them now


----------



## despttc

Radiance, sorry about your nausea. Hope it goes away fast

Lian, good luck with your scan

Lucy,my pain is also at times below the bbs, sharp shooting kind and it gets relieved by itself in minutes time for me. Good to have a wonderful working place environment, you are really blessed to have bosses like that. The last place I worked was horrible towards pregnancy,they considered it a disease. My colleague who was pregnant then suffered a lot


----------



## Lucy529

Desp wow, can't believe there's people like that there's actually an old couple here that hate kids and dogs, ugh I can't stand them but of course am nice. My boss doesn't like them either lol am tempted to let my dogs out on them LOL I work as a night manager so am nice but I have those days when I want to scream


----------



## SianMA

lian_83 said:


> Scan today, excite, hopefully everything will be ok.

Hope your scan went well Lian

Wow this group moves so fast, I've not been around for a while as we're having some building work done so the house is utter chaos. Not really what I need right now! 

Got my private scan booked for this Sunday so I'm getting excited but also scared as my nausea has tailed off, my bbs are only a little sore and I generally just don't feel very pregnant. Just hungry, a bit tired and a bit fatter!! 

Anyone else finding the reducing symptoms a bit scary?


----------



## lian_83

Ameli, Despttc, Sian, thanks heaps.

Just got back from the hospital/scan. At first I thought baby wasn't moving and immediately I asked the sonographer if everything is ok. Then I saw the baby waving his arms and legs. I think I fell in love. Theres really a baby inside me. 

Baby is measuring 44.5m, just 0.5m smaller than 45mm which is the lower end of the range that they want to start taking nuchal measurements. The somographer tried for 30 mins to get the best angle to check the neck, but baby was just too small and moving away. Hence, I have to return next week (even though I kinda feel baby doesn't want these scans as it was moving away and raising its fist. I'm not really sure if it's ok to have scans this often). 

Well, another good news is that my SCH has shrunk down and it's not posing any risks to the baby anymore. As long as the baby keeps on growing then the SCH would just sit there or get absorbed by my body naturally.


----------



## despttc

lian_83 said:


> Ameli, Despttc, Sian, thanks heaps.
> 
> Just got back from the hospital/scan. At first I thought baby wasn't moving and immediately I asked the sonographer if everything is ok. Then I saw the baby waving his arms and legs. I think I fell in love. Theres really a baby inside me.
> 
> 
> Well, another good news is that my SCH has shrunk down and it's not posing any risks to the baby anymore. As long as the baby keeps on growing then the SCH would just sit there or get absorbed by my body naturally.


Hey! That is good news. Now you can relax a bit,knowing the SCH cannot cause harm  Don't worry about having too many scans,dear. Take it as just one more scan. Happy to hear baby's fist response  Mine was dancing and throwing fists at scan too ;-)


----------



## Lucy529

Lian good to hear everything is going good :)


----------



## SianMA

Brilliant news Lian, I'm sure the positives for you and bubs of getting the nt measurements will outweigh any issues with having one more scan. 
Sunday just can't come soon enough for me!


----------



## wrightywales

lian - glad your scan went well :) x


----------



## xx Emily xx

Lian - glad your scan went well :) fab news about SCH!


We had our scan today! It was amazing!!

We've been brought forward a day so 13 weeks today!! Due date is now 14th Jan! 

So exiting!!

Em xxx


----------



## vtjess423

Congrats on all the great scans. I can't wait for my next scan which isn't for another 6/7 weeks. I hate this waiting game as I'm so afraid something will have gone wrong and I won't know it. It's such a long time from 8 weeks (when I had my first scan) to 19/20 weeks (when I'll have my next one)!! At least next Friday (the 19th) I'll have my next OB appointment and I should be able to hear my bean's hb!! Yay!! :happydance:


----------



## melann13

vtjess, I'm in the same boat scan wise, had one at 8.5 weeks and the next won't be til 20 weeks. We opted out of the nuchal scan as we had decided that we wouldn't do anything regardless of results, and for me personally I just felt that being given "odds" might give me anxiety. If there is something wrong, we will see at 20 weeks and we can prepare for that.
Anyway, my symptoms are definitely much less as well, less fatigue, less hunger, less nausea, but having the doppler has really helped me. Yesterday I was feeling miserable. It is very hot/humid here and the bus driver didn't have the AC on on my way home. I thought I was dying. So I got home, stripped down, laid on the bed and listened to baby for awhile. Sometimes the heartbeat takes a bit to find, but I hear other loud crashing noises that must be the baby moving around because they didn't used to be there, plus sometimes when I'm listening to the HB, there will be a big crash and the the HB is gone, so baby is moving around. It's always fast when I listen (155-160) so I'm still thinking girl :) I had another dream last night that we had a little girl. She was the most adorable baby. We gave her our girl name, but then later in my dream I turned around and it was a kitten instead :haha: I do love cats but...


----------



## wrightywales

xx Emily xx said:


> Lian - glad your scan went well :) fab news about SCH!
> 
> 
> We had our scan today! It was amazing!!
> 
> We've been brought forward a day so 13 weeks today!! Due date is now 14th Jan!
> 
> So exiting!!
> 
> Em xxx

Glad your scan went well:) xx


----------



## despttc

wrighty, how did you create the ticker for the one until next scan?? android app? I am unable to find on my PC lilypie


----------



## vtjess423

melann13 said:


> vtjess, I'm in the same boat scan wise, had one at 8.5 weeks and the next won't be til 20 weeks. We opted out of the nuchal scan as we had decided that we wouldn't do anything regardless of results, and for me personally I just felt that being given "odds" might give me anxiety. If there is something wrong, we will see at 20 weeks and we can prepare for that.
> Anyway, my symptoms are definitely much less as well, less fatigue, less hunger, less nausea, but having the doppler has really helped me. Yesterday I was feeling miserable. It is very hot/humid here and the bus driver didn't have the AC on on my way home. I thought I was dying. So I got home, stripped down, laid on the bed and listened to baby for awhile. Sometimes the heartbeat takes a bit to find, but I hear other loud crashing noises that must be the baby moving around because they didn't used to be there, plus sometimes when I'm listening to the HB, there will be a big crash and the the HB is gone, so baby is moving around. It's always fast when I listen (155-160) so I'm still thinking girl :) I had another dream last night that we had a little girl. She was the most adorable baby. We gave her our girl name, but then later in my dream I turned around and it was a kitten instead :haha: I do love cats but...

I know how you feel about the heat. It's really been getting to me too. I just get so hot, feel a bit light headed and just have to sit down and cool off directly in the line of the a/c. Unfortunately for me, we don't have central air so we have window units which keep us cool but I wish they kept us cooler!! LOL 

I wish I had a doppler at home to use but unfortuately for me, I can't really justify the cost of buying one. I rented one with my son and I loved it but it was $50/month and that really adds up!! As much as I spent on that I could have bought a really nice one! LOL I'm so wishing I had at the time. But I'm being furloughed at work and so loosing some income so I need to save every penny and so I can't justify buying one. I'm so tempted though!!! :) Right now I'm counting down to the 19th when I have my doctors appointment so I can hear my beans hb!


----------



## despttc

i found out,thanks..


----------



## melann13

Vtjess, I bought the Sonoline B on amazon for $70 and fully intend to sell it on Craig's list or to a friend when I'm done. I use Aloe Vera Gel instead of the US stuff...


----------



## vtjess423

Thanks, melann. Yeah I've looked around and have seen a sonoline b for $65 with free shipping and I was soooo tempted. :) But unfortunately with my furlough and a new baby on the way, I just can't afford even that. We are trying to save every penny so when we have to fork out more money for daycare in the new year, it won't be a struggle.


----------



## Lucy529

Vtjess am in the same boat Hun with my hubby not working only me and our medical up in the air I can't justify buying one my hours were cut as they hired someone else to help bc they don't want me working as much as I did which am fine with but am hoping it works out soon


----------



## vtjess423

I feel ya, Lucy. I'm in a similar boat. They are cutting me back by 8 hours a week for 11 weeks with Furlough so these next 11 weeks are going to be tough on us. My hubby does work but his salary is really nothing compared to mine (not trying to brag here or anything just stating fact) so loosing 8 hours a week is very tough on us! Luckily it's only 11 weeks (it was originally to be 22) so after we should be a bit better off but after we have this baby and I go back to work we'll have to pay an additional $245/week for daycare. It's crazy!! So saving every penny now is a must for us. :) 

I hope things work out for you too, Lucy! :hugs:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Hi ladies, I had my NT scan today and they put me back 2 days so my due date has changed to the 15th January, hope your all ok xx


----------



## Lola_0106

I have an angel sounds Doppler arriving tomorrow, it's huge and not sure how good but only £20. 

So I am 11 weeks tomorrow and today I have had some cramping. Also if I press down just above my public bone, it is hard underneath for about 2 fingers hight. Has anyone felt any cramping as their uterus rises out of their public bone? Hoping that's what this is!

Also, even though that the only part that is hard, I'm huge recently! Struggling to hide it! I know it's just bloat but does anyone count this as bump?


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lola_0106 said:


> I have an angel sounds Doppler arriving tomorrow, it's huge and not sure how good but only £20.
> 
> So I am 11 weeks tomorrow and today I have had some cramping. Also if I press down just above my public bone, it is hard underneath for about 2 fingers hight. Has anyone felt any cramping as their uterus rises out of their public bone? Hoping that's what this is!
> 
> Also, even though that the only part that is hard, I'm huge recently! Struggling to hide it! I know it's just bloat but does anyone count this as bump?

I have the angel sounds, I tried using it from 10 weeks, I still havnt heard anything,I don't think it's the greatest doppler but for £20 I don't mind, hope you have more success than me! My baby was moving so much today I dunno how I could ever pin that heartbeat down to hear it at home!

I also had cramps at 11 weeks, I think its just all the growing, between 11 and 13 weeks the baby increases in size a lot!


----------



## SBinRI

Heyy all. Just catching up. Those who mentioned those sharp pauns... thise are Round Ligament Pains. They are VERY normal. As long as they last less than a minute and don't cause bleeding then don't worry. Unfortunately they get worse with each successive pregnancy. :)

Ive had it with the heat and humidity. My skin has decided to burn when I use my face wash... so now im breaking out. Awesome. Got myself some nice maternity shorts though so yay!!


----------



## Lucy529

Vtjess my job pays all the bills too like you not bragging just saying the truth, I was working over 50 hrs a week but now am down to 40 or less but can't complain much really I love my job and really needed the break I have been working almost everyday for over a year so it's a welcome relief :) 

Although I know we're a little tight and will be more with baby I wouldn't change it for the world, my hubby is looking for work and is in talks with a friend if it happens then were in the clear FX it does until then I'm on a budget but all worth it


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy glad everything went well for you Hun 

SB thanks they're painful but don't last long I figured that's what they were thanks for reassuring tho and there been no bleeding or spotting so that's good


----------



## lian_83

Looking at your tickers made me crave for actual jellybeans. I'm gonna ask DH to buy some right now. :haha:

Afm, I'm in OZ and freezing as we're at the peak of winter, brrrrrr. Our flat has poor insulation. I wish I'm back in Hawaii, my hometown.


----------



## salamander91

I got a surprise scan today :happydance:

Went to the joint diabetic/pregnancy clinic and they decided to give me a quick 2 min scan to check that baby was there. It was the oldest machine ever so all I could see was a blur and a heartbeat but I'm so happy my babies okay and I got to see it! :dance::headspin: 

Doc thought baby looked a little small for 10+5 so dates might be off a little but didn't take measurements so we'll find out for sure at 12 week scan on the 22nd.


----------



## Ameli

Yay for surprise scans! Wish I could get another sometime soon! But it seems I have at least a month until my second, and my first was a month ago! Ugh, all the waiting! :wacko:


----------



## ttcfurrever

Hi ladies! With the business of the move I haven't posted here in forever (although I have posted in the facebook group). But, we have internet setup now so I'll be on more often. I have my 12 week scan on Monday! I've also been getting my money's worth out of my doppler. I love that thing.


----------



## despttc

Hello girls
My bbs hurt like anything.. Wasn havin that for quite some days :cry: Added to the abdominal cramps,its killin me. Plus DH had to join studies at a different state. Can't see him for a long time :nope: Feeling lonely :sad2:


----------



## Ameli

Aww, sorry to hear all of the above, Despttc! :hugs:


----------



## despttc

Thank you,Ameli. I guess its the missing-him-thing that is making me feel all these symptoms.


----------



## melann13

:hugs: despttc 
Do what I do and find some show to watch that he would hate. Occupies me and makes me feel like I'm getting away with something :winkwink:
AFM my fatigue had gone away a lot, until just now. I'm at work and I literally just pulled a pillow out of my drawer (use it for my back sometimes) and closed the door to my office and put my head on my desk. That lasted 10 minutes until I realized I would never be comfortable folded over on my belly like that. Decided that a cup of tea :coffee: (60mg caffeine) will have to get me through until I go home early and take a real nap, on a bed, with a body pillow and two fuzzy purr machines :sleep:. The countdown begins :haha:


----------



## ttcfurrever

Is anyone still experiencing morning sickness (well, all day sickness)? I still have it everyday, and on the few days that I don't actually vomit I have a lot of dry heaving and gagging. I'm hoping it goes away in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Ameli

No, I got really lucky and didn't get it. But I totally feel for you ladies that have been dealing with MS. :hugs:


----------



## melann13

I never did vomit much (only twice actually), but was very gaggy and nauseous with dry heaves all the time. It has died down a lot in the last week for me, although I still gag when brushing my teeth. I've managed to not throw up my breakfast cereal anymore though (which is what happened previously) FX for you that it goes away soon! Previously it was worst for me when I would get hungry. I'm still more hungry than usual, but it comes with more standard hunger symptoms for me now, crankiness and discomfort, rather than gagging.


----------



## ttcfurrever

Oh Ameli, you lucky girl! LOL


Melann- I've been vomiting almost every day for the last couple of weeks, even on the zofran. I've had to spit soooooo much too (which I think is the most disgusting thing ever), and I've always hated to see people spit. I find myself picking things to eat based on how it will feel coming back up. LOLOLOL.


----------



## Lola_0106

My sickness is much worse today even with my meds. Hoping it will die down soon! 

I found the baby's hb on the doppler today! I thought it was amazing and didn't want to put it down! Baby is not central though, slightly to the left. Is that ok? DH didn't seem that interested though, it quite upset me. He had a quick listen and said "that's good". Am I over-reacting?


----------



## mommytobe11

Lola_0106 said:


> My sickness is much worse today even with my meds. Hoping it will die down soon!
> 
> I found the baby's hb on the doppler today! I thought it was amazing and didn't want to put it down! Baby is not central though, slightly to the left. Is that ok? DH didn't seem that interested though, it quite upset me. He had a quick listen and said "that's good". Am I over-reacting?

yay for finding baby! I always found my son on the left side, I don't think it's anything to worry about :hugs:
My hubby wasn't very interested in hearing baby's heartbeat either. He wasn't very interested in most of the pregnancy, I think men just bond differently. He's crazy about our son now and calls him his "best friend" :cloud9: I also think we bond differently because we're the one carrying the baby. :)


----------



## melann13

My baby is slightly to the left as well, although more central than it was 2 weeks ago. DH had seemed fairly aloof (although I know he's thrilled that we're pregnant). But for Father's day I got him a book called Handy Dad. He really loves to build and create things and the book is full of ideas of things to build with/for kids. Even though it won't be relevant for several years, he says that that's what made it real for him. The "expectant father" book I got him has good info, but for him it took thinking about the "kid" not the pregnancy. Sometimes at night if I mention a symptom or "feeling" he'll ask if we can use the dopplar. I think it makes him feel like part of it. We were using it a couple days ago and he talked to the baby for the first time (of course he said "make noise if you're a boy" and the baby made a crash sound :haha: I still think it's a girl)
Pretty sure he's told everyone we know about that Handy Dad book and how much he loves it. So glad I got him something good :)
So, completely inappropriate and TMI, but is anyone else having the "buzzing vagina" symptom? I looked it up and apparently it's totally normal that MANY times a day, I feel like a mildly vibrating cell phone got stuck up there. It sounds like it would be pleasurable, but it's not, just weird. Makes me feel like "if anyone knew what was going on in my pants right now, I'd be mortified!" I guess it has to do with increased blood flow and baby/baby's house hitting nerves? Anybody? Bueller?


----------



## vtjess423

I'm sorry to hear about those still suffering from ms. I have been lucky with both pregnancies and haven't really had it. I've had a couple of times this pregnancy that I've felt nausous and had dry heaving but it's been very few times and spread out. (Actually had that feeling this morning!) Usually if I eat something I feel much better. 

I'm jealous of all of you with dopplers. I'd love to have one but can't afford to get one right now, unfortunately. I rented one with my son and it was great! :)

My DH has been pretty disconnected to this pregnancy as well (he was with my son too). It's just hard because they don't have the intimate connection like we do. Once my son was born it was completely different and my DH held him for the first time, you could just see the love in his eyes. :)

And melann, I've had that vibrating sensation before and it's such the oddest feeling!! It's been a while since I had it but it freaked me out when I did. I had it for a few days and then it went away. I was going to ask my OB about it when I had my appointment but I forgot as it didn't happen again. Hopefully it goes away for you too! :)


----------



## Ameli

Mine is a little to the left too. Nothing to worry about! I think they have a lot of room in there right now, and they probably just like to hang out in one area. I got my doppler on Amazon for under $30, and I love it.
Melann and Vtjess, not sure what you're feeling but it sounds like it might be mild muscle spasms? I know there's so much going on in those areas at the moment, and it's probably fine if it's not causing you any pain.


----------



## lindsayms05

I think I want to trade the burning nipples for the vibrating vagina....hahaha


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Goodness! I've been gone camping and at a reunion for about a week and a half, and boy did I miss a bunch! All caught up now though!

So glad to hear nothing too bad has happened. Sorry to all of those who are not feeling well, hope it goes away soon, and remember it is worth it!

I'm officially in the 2nd tri, and I'm pretty happy about that. My mom told me she could see a bit of a difference in my stomach yesterday, that was fun to hear! Had a scan not last Friday, but the one before, and everything looked great! Baby was measuring almost a week ahead! Next appointment is tuesday, can't wait!


----------



## hakunamatata

I've been pretty lucky so far this pregnancy. 1st pregnancy I had horrible nipple pain and vomiting every now and then. This time my boobs feel fine, and I've a couple brief waves of nausea but nothing that terrible, and no vomiting.

Vibrating vagina :rofl:


----------



## despttc

melann13;28356081
So said:

> The vibrating feeling is completely normal and in fact it is one of the presumptive signs of pregnancy. That feeling might be present,not just inside the vagina,sometimes on the external genitals too. This is due the increase in bloodflow to those areas during pregnancy. The pulsating feeling is the pulsation of the blood vessels,kinda like the way we get pulse in our hand. In fact,the blood supply to these regions would have increased so much that a doctor would find a bluish-discoloured vagina if a colposcopy is done.


----------



## Piperette

despttc said:


> In fact,the blood supply to these regions would have increased so much that a doctor would find a bluish-discoloured vagina if a colposcopy is done.

TMI again, but a lot of us will probably find that the external bits turn a blue/purpley colour during pregnancy too, which is a common pregnancy symptom and perfectly normal. :blush:


----------



## Piperette

Sorry, I have been quiet, but have been rather busy with different things and exhausted with pregnancy and running around my almost 3 year old.

13 weeks today and the baby is now the size of a peach. We have a scan booked for tomorrow. Looking forward to it, but also apprehensive and a little nervous.


----------



## despttc

Good luck for the scans, Piperette  You'll surely enjoy seeing your little bean tomorrow. I cannot explain the excitement I feel everytime I see my cute bean at the scans  How's your sunshine boy doing?


----------



## Piperette

despttc said:


> Good luck for the scans, Piperette  You'll surely enjoy seeing your little bean tomorrow. I cannot explain the excitement I feel everytime I see my cute bean at the scans  How's your sunshine boy doing?

Thanks. We already had 2 scans at 4 and 6 weeks, so we are really looking forward to seeing the difference this time.

Little sunshine boy is great, although being quite cheeky at times. I can't believe he will be 3 next month. Where is my little baby gone? :shrug:


----------



## despttc

Dear piperette
Kids grow so fast  He'll be all excited about getting a new sibling,right? Enjoy your boy's cheekiness and little antics because you'll love thinking of these when he grows up. Lots and loads of hugs to your little boy


----------



## Delamere19

Good luck for anyone who have scans today. I am on count down now-11 days til mine! 

Think I'm starting to feel a bit better at last. My nausea seems to be much better but I am still exhausted. I'm in bed at 7.30 every night!

How is everyone else feeling? Can't believe that I'm heading towards 2nd tri already. X

P.s piperrete I have a son who is 3 in September so I feel your pain with exhaustion!


----------



## eddjanuary10

Hello everyone! Hope you enjoy your scan Piperette and anyone else who has a scan to look forward to this week! 

I was up most of the night throwing up and feeling very nauseous. My son is at nursery this morning so I am resting until he comes home. Not even attempting to eat this morning so I'm just sipping on some chilled lemon and ginger tea with ice in it.


----------



## salamander91

I'm on countdown too! Had a scan yesterday but it was a quick two min job on a really old machine so could only see a blur :haha: My official 12 week scan will be on a more up to date machine thankfully.

11 days to go :happydance:


----------



## salamander91

Good luck for your scan pip :)


----------



## SBinRI

Feeling very queasy this morning. Wish I could just stay in bed all day. And the sounds of a thunderstorm coming doesn't help at all!!


----------



## vtjess423

I've been feeling VERY hungry and a little queasy this morning too which is a bit unusal for me. I even thought I was going to throw up just before I was going to brush my teeth. I had to sit down on the tub for a few minutes. Yucky feeling!! So I definitely sympathize with all those suffereing from ms!! So I've basically been trying to nibble on something since I got up this morning just to keep the hunger/nausea away. Dont know why this would start now when I'm in 2nd tri!! :dohh: Hopefully this is just a passing thing and doesn't last. 

Good Luck to all those with scans soon! I still have 6/7 weeks to go!! :(


----------



## despttc

I had a similar episode too,vtjess :-(
And I had thought I've thrown it all behind in the first trimester. Hoping this doesn't turn frequent for us


----------



## ttcfurrever

Good luck at your scan Piperette. 

I hope those of you feeling queasy today feel better soon. I took my zofran before my feet hit the floor and so far so good. 

I have an appointment on Monday for my 12 week scan but I called and made one for tomorrow with my GP because I think I may be getting a bladder infection but I'm not sure. I have this full feeling in my bladder all the time and lots of pressure there, but when I go sometimes there's hardly any urine. I figure it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## vtjess423

I'll keep my fingers crossed for both of us, despttc, that it doesn't last! :thumbup:

I don't blame you forgetting checked out, ttcfurrever. I was wondering if I had one as well at one point as I was having similar symptoms and was thinking of calling my dr too. I never did though as symptoms have pretty much gone away though I may ask at my appointment next week to see if they test for that each appointment. I know they test my urine each time but I'm not sure for what besides protein. Good Luck on yours!


----------



## new_to_ttc

:hi: ladies xxx

Glad to hear so many scans going well, and so many more on the horizon :happydance: Hoping to have my gender scan on 14th August :thumbup: and have the appt for my 20wk scan on 28th August!

Sorry some are still unwell :( *touch wood* the sickness has really started easing for me, even the nausea has settled to mild so long as I dont skip a meal! The tiredness is still really heavy though, and as the weather is sooo nice Ive been active all day and crashing early evening :haha: 

Not had the vibrating lady bits :haha: but have dtd a few times this week - the heat puts him on heat :haha: and after a few straight days I was achey down there (unusual as we usually dtd every day) but I had to make him put me down :haha: :blush:


----------



## SBinRI

Haven't really left my bed today. Feel very blessed and greatful tg at my kiddos have been cooperative. Feeling kinda emotional and not-pregnant. Im showing.. so duh . I just feel so unconvinced still despite my scan. Doubt I'll have another scan for at least 6/7 weeks. Rant over..


----------



## wrightywales

new_to_ttc said:


> :hi: ladies xxx
> 
> Glad to hear so many scans going well, and so many more on the horizon :happydance: Hoping to have my gender scan on 14th August :thumbup: and have the appt for my 20wk scan on 28th August!
> 
> Sorry some are still unwell :( *touch wood* the sickness has really started easing for me, even the nausea has settled to mild so long as I dont skip a meal! The tiredness is still really heavy though, and as the weather is sooo nice Ive been active all day and crashing early evening :haha:
> 
> Not had the vibrating lady bits :haha: but have dtd a few times this week - the heat puts him on heat :haha: and after a few straight days I was achey down there (unusual as we usually dtd every day) but I had to make him put me down :haha: :blush:

My 20 week scan will be on the 28th of August too :)


----------



## wrightywales

SBinRI said:


> Haven't really left my bed today. Feel very blessed and greatful tg at my kiddos have been cooperative. Feeling kinda emotional and not-pregnant. Im showing.. so duh . I just feel so unconvinced still despite my scan. Doubt I'll have another scan for at least 6/7 weeks. Rant over..

Im the same lately very emotional and dont feel pregnant all symptoms have gone and Im not showing yet :( i know with this being my 1st i may not show for a least a few weeks yet but still doesnt stop me worrying


----------



## vtjess423

With my first, I didn't start showing until around the 3rd trimester so I'm not counting on showing any time soon. But I'm a bigger girl so I guess they have more room in there to begin with! :haha: 

I won't know my 20 week scan date until my doctor gives me the slip so I can schedule it but that's still 6/7 weeks away. I'm guessing it'll be either the 23rd or 30th of August as I'm going to try to schedule it for a Friday since I'm off work for the next 11 Fridays. It still seems so far away though!! I'm counting down until next Friday when I have my next OB appoinment and at least then I should be able to hear my beans hb and I maybe I'll feel a little better that everything is all right.


----------



## SBinRI

Wrighty- with my first I showed early but I was about 25lbs underweight to begin with. This being my foyrth my stomach popped right out. I feel bh already which is normal. My next appt is in two weeks so ill get to hear the hb at least. Im sure everything is fine in there. Just anxious and emotional.


----------



## melann13

I am apparently already look pregnant, I'm not complaining, just concerned for what's in store. I figured I wouldn't show for awhile yet since it's my first (to get this far), but our mail room guy (who's the sweetest grandpa character you've ever met and is a "real beard Santa Claus") came in today to ask about my garden (we bond over this often ;) and when I said I hadn't been out weeding much because I was pregnant (expecting a big surprise) he said "I figured as much when I saw you the other day" which FYI was while I was walking up to my office and he was DRIVING in the delivery van about 10mph past me. I know I'm wearing baggy clothes (as none of my others fit) but oh my goodness! I'm glad I'm not trying to hide it til 20 weeks like some of you ladies!! I won't tell FB til then, but those people don't see me anyway :thumbup:
As far as I can tell I've only put on about 3 lbs, so it's just a shift I guess expecially since I'm pretty sure most of that weight must be in my boobs :blush:


----------



## vtjess423

I'm one of those waiting until 20 weeks to inform work (and the most of the world) so I'm actually glad I'm not showing. :haha: Though I probably would feel better if I was as then I'd have some proof there's a baby in there (besides my u/s which was ages ago). :) I haven't gained any weight so far; in fact at my last ob appt I'd lost a few pounds. Honestly I'm hoping to put on a minimum amount but I'd be happy not to gain any since I'm overweight to begin with, though I'm sure I'll put on some. With my son, I only gained about 10-15 lbs over the whole pregnancy and by 6 weeks after I was about 10 lbs under my prepregnancy weight so I'd be happy if this pregnancy was similar. But we'll see! :) I'd love to have a beautiful "D" obvious bump this time too. With my son, I didn't have much of a bump to speak of though I was always told you could tell I was pregnant and not just fat. It just didn't feel like a proper bump to me. FX for a "proper" bump this time! LOL


----------



## salamander91

Whoo lime today :happydance:

I remember being really jealous when some of you were limes and I was still a blueberry or something :haha: So glad I'm nearing 2nd tri now


----------



## SBinRI

Me too Sal! Lime as of yesterday! ! Makes me feel better to see it :)


----------



## Delamere19

I'm a lime til sunday too. I am starting to feel a bit more excited now. 

Anyone else watch pregnancy progs? I keep watching 16 and Pregnant.My sis is pg too but she is finding it hard to watch programmes with labour involved! Maybe it's because its her first baby.:shrug:


----------



## Ameli

Yay, for new fruit! I love Fridays because that's when mine changes. I'm a peach today (13weeks) and some say that's 2nd tri and others say 14 weeks. :shrug: I am excited to be progressing along, and am finally feeling more excited than nervous! 
Vtjess: I haven't told work yet either. Kind of nervous, but I may do it next week or the next. I'm trying to write up my plan so that they will see that I care and will continue to do a good job.


----------



## Lucy529

I'm a lemon tom :). Congrats to the new fruits :happydance:

Delamere I watch those shows too I guess it just depends on the person this is my first too but the birth scenes haven't bothered me yet 

Ameli I was going over to 2nd tri in my 12 weeks it just depends on when your ready personally it made me feel better 

My belly is getting harder to hide but I think people still think i just regained the weight I had lost and since I had been asked earlier on when I would have kids I said later I guess no one is asking which am ok with I'm also finding it harder to get comfy at night I have a body pillow and it helps but still hard especially since its so hot !!! Last night I felt I had hot rods in my bbs so that didn't help and strange dreams Lol 

Hope you all have a happy Friday !!!


----------



## wrightywales

Im a lemon lol YAY


----------



## salamander91

I watch pregnancy programs too :D I couldn't watch one born every minute for the first couple of weeks after I got my bfp but started watching it again now :haha: First baby for me so it's teaching me what to expect in labour. Anyone noticed they seem to scream a lot less in the water births? Considering one for that reason.. they must be at least a little comforting.

Congrats on all the new fruits :happydance:


----------



## shellideaks

salamander91 said:


> I watch pregnancy programs too :D I couldn't watch one born every minute for the first couple of weeks after I got my bfp but started watching it again now :haha: First baby for me so it's teaching me what to expect in labour. Anyone noticed they seem to scream a lot less in the water births? Considering one for that reason.. they must be at least a little comforting.
> 
> Congrats on all the new fruits :happydance:

I didn't scream much during labour with DD, more grunted :haha:

It might sound weird but I actually really enjoy giving birth! Yes it hurts like mad but you get help with pain management and it's so exciting knowing you'll have your baby soon. I love it :D


----------



## wrightywales

salamander91 said:


> I watch pregnancy programs too :D I couldn't watch one born every minute for the first couple of weeks after I got my bfp but started watching it again now :haha: First baby for me so it's teaching me what to expect in labour. Anyone noticed they seem to scream a lot less in the water births? Considering one for that reason.. they must be at least a little comforting.
> 
> Congrats on all the new fruits :happydance:

Ive been watching one born every minute too lol :)


----------



## despttc

Piperette
Is your scan over? How did it go?

Congrats on all the new fruits:baby:


----------



## melann13

my breasts def don't hurt as bad as they did (new bigger bras are giving much better support and have alleviated my upper back pain too), however I'm having trouble sleeping as well. I know we're supposed to sleep on our side (esp our Left), which is how I have always fallen asleep (half on Left side half on belly). I've been using a pillow between my knees as it keeps me from rolling onto my belly as much as I used to (which is uncomfortable now), but every time I wake up during the night I am on my back. I go back to my side and fall asleep, but wake up several times to discover I'm on my back again. I have a big Boppy body pillow, but I try to restrict it's use to when I REALLY need it because DH and I sleep in a double bed. It's like having another person crammed in there with us! Anybody else struggling with the side sleeping?


----------



## wrightywales

melann13 said:


> my breasts def don't hurt as bad as they did (new bigger bras are giving much better support and have alleviated my upper back pain too), however I'm having trouble sleeping as well. I know we're supposed to sleep on our side (esp our Left), which is how I have always fallen asleep (half on Left side half on belly). I've been using a pillow between my knees as it keeps me from rolling onto my belly as much as I used to (which is uncomfortable now), but every time I wake up during the night I am on my back. I go back to my side and fall asleep, but wake up several times to discover I'm on my back again. I have a big Boppy body pillow, but I try to restrict it's use to when I REALLY need it because DH and I sleep in a double bed. It's like having another person crammed in there with us! Anybody else struggling with the side sleeping?

I had read about sleeping on our side but why is it more on our left? never read that it has to be on our left just on side as baby lays on a main vain to our lower half so can stop blood flow.

Im the same as you fall asleep on my side and wake up on my back will try the pillow between my legs.


----------



## Ameli

Left side is supposed to be best because it's supposed to increase the blood flow to the baby and placenta (that's what I've read anyway).


----------



## babybaker2011

Sleeping on your left side helps with the blood flow as well as flow of nutrients to your placenta. It also helps to eliminate waste from your body which can help reduce swelling. I know women that didn't sleep on their left side and their babies were fine. And of course, most people don't stay in the same position all night. As long as you're not lying flat on your back after 1st trimester, then you should be fine. :flower:


----------



## salamander91

shellideaks said:


> I didn't scream much during labour with DD, more grunted :haha:
> 
> It might sound weird but I actually really enjoy giving birth! Yes it hurts like mad but you get help with pain management and it's so exciting knowing you'll have your baby soon. I love it :D

lol I don't think I'll be a screamer either.. but it's the first time for me so maybe I will :haha:

I can understand that, it must be so exciting! I'm more excited then worried atm but that will probably change as I get further along lol


----------



## wrightywales

babybaker2011 said:


> Sleeping on your left side helps with the blood flow as well as flow of nutrients to your placenta. It also helps to eliminate waste from your body which can help reduce swelling. I know women that didn't sleep on their left side and their babies were fine. And of course, most people don't stay in the same position all night. As long as you're not lying flat on your back after 1st trimester, then you should be fine. :flower:




Ameli said:


> Left side is supposed to be best because it's supposed to increase the blood flow to the baby and placenta (that's what I've read anyway).

Thanks for that info ladies :) good to know. I tend to go to sleep on my left but never wake up on my left lol


----------



## SBinRI

When in labor.. TRY not to scream. Thats energy you can use! Easier said than done but still...


----------



## WhitheartsQ

I have a hard time staying on my side too. I think I am getting better at it though, as I wake up less during the night to check. lol.

SB that is good advice! I will do my best to take it!


----------



## Lucy529

I usually sleep on my left side surrounded by pillows good thing we have a king bed LOL but I tossed and turn bc I want to roll onto my stomach so I try the other side then turn back to my left its never ending unless am really tired then I sleep through the night on my left :shrug: the joys I guess


----------



## Piperette

Just to let you know that all went well at our scan today. Baby is measuring spot on. It was lovely to see the little bean again and we are already totally in love.

https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj63/roddypiper_photos/2nd%20Pregnancy/P1060089_zpsd35354b6.jpg


----------



## melann13

So sweet Piperette! Absolutely gorgeous. Congratulations.


----------



## Lucy529

congrats Pip so cute !!!!!


----------



## despttc

Lovely,piperette <3 :hugs:


----------



## SBinRI

Sucking its thumb!! Adorable! !


----------



## xx Emily xx

Gorgeous scan pic piperette! Glad everything went well :)

Em xxx


----------



## goldstns

Anyone suffering really swollen feet/ankles?


----------



## Ameli

goldstns said:


> Anyone suffering really swollen feet/ankles?

No, but I'm sorry if you are! Have you mentioned it to your doctor? Are you on your feet a lot for work?


----------



## despttc

goldstns said:


> Anyone suffering really swollen feet/ankles?

No. I'm sorry. Did you ask your doctor about it? 
whenever possible do try not to keep your legs hanging. A slightly tall footrest will do a lot of good


----------



## goldstns

Thx ladies. This week I have been on my feet a lot. I'm resting them this weekend.


----------



## melann13

SSOOOO excited! I was feeling bummed today about the lack of maternity clothes around (all the dept stores in the mall have ditched their mat. depts, leaving the ONLY options as Target and a couple racks at Kohls) I went to Costco today and discovered I was wearing the official "pregnancy" uniform as I saw one woman wearing the same shrt and another wearing the same pants. I know I'm only 14 weeks, but I was "pretty" thin to start with and none of my pants/capris fit already.
Well I stopped at Goodwill on the way home from errands today and CLEANED UP!
Only one shirt, but 2 pairs of dress pants (Motherhood Maternity brand, they're a petite, which I don't usually wear, but for $4 they're fine) a pair of khakis (also Motherhood), jeans (Gap maternity) and a skirt which isn't technically maternity, but has a yoga type waistband that will work just fine (at least for several months). Everything was $4 a piece, so it was a major bargain! I had checked a different thrift shop a couple weeks ago and they only had a couple things and they were all XL. (I'm a medium).
Just had to share!


----------



## despttc

goldstns said:


> Thx ladies. This week I have been on my feet a lot. I'm resting them this weekend.

Oh you poor girl! Hope you get good rest this weekend! :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

Melanin that's where m getting some of the things my boss gave me tons of jeans but its to hot for them they'll be great for the fall tho great buy :)


----------



## jenniferttc1

Haven't been on much lately. How is everyone? I've been working 50 hours this week along with my toddler in the office. Thank god its temporary! So ready to be home all day again lol. We have our gender scan in 13 days!!


----------



## jenniferttc1

melann13 said:


> SSOOOO excited! I was feeling bummed today about the lack of maternity clothes around (all the dept stores in the mall have ditched their mat. depts, leaving the ONLY options as Target and a couple racks at Kohls) I went to Costco today and discovered I was wearing the official "pregnancy" uniform as I saw one woman wearing the same shrt and another wearing the same pants. I know I'm only 14 weeks, but I was "pretty" thin to start with and none of my pants/capris fit already.
> Well I stopped at Goodwill on the way home from errands today and CLEANED UP!
> Only one shirt, but 2 pairs of dress pants (Motherhood Maternity brand, they're a petite, which I don't usually wear, but for $4 they're fine) a pair of khakis (also Motherhood), jeans (Gap maternity) and a skirt which isn't technically maternity, but has a yoga type waistband that will work just fine (at least for several months). Everything was $4 a piece, so it was a major bargain! I had checked a different thrift shop a couple weeks ago and they only had a couple things and they were all XL. (I'm a medium).
> Just had to share!

I felt the same way when shopping for my son. The maternity clothes in the US is little to none in most stores unless you go to a maternity store and pay an arm and leg! Jeans are nice, I found the best pair at target without that stretchy band, instead the sides had some stretch to it. But I lived in long plaid shorts and leggings. So cute and comfy!


----------



## SBinRI

I basically live in target and old navy maternity wear. But the in-store availability id appalling. No idea why there aren't more mat specific shops. So many closed over the last few years. Its not like ppl stopped getting pregnant!


----------



## Lucy529

SB the lady at the store told me this "all these young girls getting pregnant they don't think it's cool to wear maternity" I looked at her dumb struck and said " well am not a young girl trying to look cool am a pregnant woman looking to be comfy" it's at a second hand store which they were getting rid of maternity section :( target has maternity here but it's ridiculous what they have and how much it costs for a pair of shorts it's $30 when I can get a bunch at the second hand store for the same price.

The jeans my boss gave me are long but the seamstress said she charges $20 per jean to fix them so its $100 for just 5 my hubby said he'd rather buy me the 5 new pairs and save I looked at Ross stores and they had a couple of things might just end up fixing my own :)


----------



## Radiance

I haven't posted on here in forever!

I've never worn maternity clothes, they just don't fit right. With my first, I wore all of my prepregnancy jeans and went up one size in shirts at the end of my pregnancy and with my son, I wore same size shirts but went up in jeans, no maternity pants fit though, they were all too big and saggy, especially on my butt and legs. This one, I'm still pretty early but I tried on x-small maternity pants and they are way too big still. I'm living in dresses right now :)

Oh, and I've been feeling flutters here and there the past few weeks but last night I actually felt real kicks and baby kicked for several minutes straight! I almost cried.. :happydance:


----------



## AmyMarie

Hi ladies, im debating whether to go private for a scan or to wait until im 20 weeks or more. You only get 1 scan here and ive known a girl to be 28weeks pregnant before she got her scan. The anticipation and wanting to see is getting to me eeek!


----------



## Radiance

AmyMarie said:


> Hi ladies, im debating whether to go private for a scan or to wait until im 20 weeks or more. You only get 1 scan here and ive known a girl to be 28weeks pregnant before she got her scan. The anticipation and wanting to see is getting to me eeek!

I would get it between 18-20, if it's for gender, if not I would wait until later in pregnancy. I got my first scan with my first at 20w4d and they said I was having a boy, at my first appointment my OB wanted to see the baby himself and we found out we were actually have a girl, this was at 21w5d :thumbup:

We did find out with our 2nd much earlier but doing it before 20 weeks, there is still a chance of it being wrong. :)


----------



## lindsayms05

Ok ladies...I need someone to talk me off the crazy ledge! I'm dying for a peek at the baby and possibly finding out the gender. I will be 14 weeks tomorrow and my doctor has planned my gender scan for sometime during 17 weeks. I realize I oly have 3ish weeks left...but I'm dyin over here! We will be on vacation the week before, so during week 16, and I could pay about $100 to have a private scan while on vacation. My husband kind of wants to do it because it would be fun to find out the gender while at the beach...but really, it would only be a week earlier than my regular scan. My brain says no...my heart and nerves say yes! Also, I do realize that it's possible that we won't be able to learn gender at 16 or 17 weeks depending on the baby cooperating.


----------



## melann13

I won't find out til 20, so to me even 17 sounds great!


----------



## flower94

I am only 11 1/2 weeks, but already I look as big as a house. I had a belly before, which doesn't help things, but it was nothing like this! I'm huge :(
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0876[1].jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MommaBarry

Hi ladies can I join? :hi:

Didn't think I would be back here so soon but here we are! DD is 8 months old (found out we are expecting when she was 6 mo) and DS is 10.

Due January 11th
Scheduled C-section around the 4th
Think baby will arrive December 28th (I went at 38 weeks with my other two)


----------



## despttc

Welcome Momma Barry 

Dear Flower94,
Same here too. I already had a tummy and now I look huge. ppl keep lookin at my tummy wherever I go


----------



## Radiance

Welcome MommaBarry!! :D

I woke up this morning and it looks like my belly doubled in size! I didn't say anything but when I saw my mom later on today, she made a comment on how big my tummy has gotten :thumbup:

Wonder if I finally gained some weight!


----------



## despttc

Yay! 14 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Lucy529

Hey ladies and anyone new :) 

I think I felt baby today I was sitting on the couch relaxing after a long morning and felt something rub from the inside down low it was so wierd I know it's not gas as am typing this I keep feeling little flutters :) I thinks it's baby I'm going with it :)

I too am anxious to find out gender I finally found a crib I love for a baby girl and after thinking it wouldn't fit in our bedroom (its a one bedroom apt) so we got to share the room but found that the site I found it on had the measurements wrong LOL so it fits :happydance: if its a boy am back on the hunt LOL I won't get a scan until 18 weeks tho so 4 weeks to go


----------



## despttc

Wow Congrats Lucy!
So happy for you <3 <3


----------



## SBinRI

I agree on the fit of maternity pants.. theres always some sag somewhere.. the Target here has some. Just bought a pair of shotts for $25!! Ive also been living in dresses but sometimes its just not reasonable to wear one. Ive had a few people this week ask if I know the gender...I'm pretty big. Im glad its obviously looking preg and not just fat tho. Lol. 

High temps here this week... guess ill be living inside with my ac. The heat makes me feel so sick!!


----------



## salamander91

Does anyone know how long it takes your uterus to 'pop' after its started moving up? When I had my appointment at 10+5 they said they could feel it coming over my pubic bone. I really want to feel the little ball! She said bubs looked a little smaller on the scan so worried he's not growing right :blush:

Also opinions on bladder fullness for 12 week scan needed. My midwife never told me to have a full bladder but everywhere I've looked said to so I'm thinking I'll go for a full-ish bladder... don't want to be too uncomfortable during the scan but I want a good picture :haha:


----------



## Alyssa Drough

I was told to drink a pint of fluid before mine. Was a bit uncomfortable but scan didn't last that long and the second it was over I could pee.


----------



## hakunamatata

MommaBarry said:


> Hi ladies can I join? :hi:
> 
> Didn't think I would be back here so soon but here we are! DD is 8 months old (found out we are expecting when she was 6 mo) and DS is 10.
> 
> Due January 11th
> Scheduled C-section around the 4th
> Think baby will arrive December 28th (I went at 38 weeks with my other two)

Welcome :flower:


----------



## wrightywales

MommaBarry said:


> Hi ladies can I join? :hi:
> 
> Didn't think I would be back here so soon but here we are! DD is 8 months old (found out we are expecting when she was 6 mo) and DS is 10.
> 
> Due January 11th
> Scheduled C-section around the 4th
> Think baby will arrive December 28th (I went at 38 weeks with my other two)

Welcome :)


----------



## despttc

salamander91 said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes your uterus to 'pop' after its started moving up? When I had my appointment at 10+5 they said they could feel it coming over my pubic bone. I really want to feel the little ball! She said bubs looked a little smaller on the scan so worried he's not growing right :blush:
> 
> Also opinions on bladder fullness for 12 week scan needed. My midwife never told me to have a full bladder but everywhere I've looked said to so I'm thinking I'll go for a full-ish bladder... don't want to be too uncomfortable during the scan but I want a good picture :haha:

 ra

My obstetrician did a scan when I visited her at 12w3d. I had fully drained my bladder half hr prior to appt and had taken just half a glass of water. Just before she started scanning,I told her my bladder ws empty. She said it doesn't matter, full bladder is not a pre requisite after 12wks. I could see my bubba clearly on the monitor(although an old machine). So i guess it'll be better if you go with a half-filled-bladder to be on the safe side. All the best on your scan:thumbup:


----------



## MommaBarry

Thank you for the welcomes ladies

Lucy I felt baby move last night. Not a proper kick but felt like rolling in the same place over and over and again this morning. And its the same spot I hear baby on the Doppler so it's definitely possible that your feeling baby. :happydance:


----------



## despttc

MommaBarry said:


> Thank you for the welcomes ladies
> 
> Lucy I felt baby move last night. Not a proper kick but felt like rolling in the same place over and over and again this morning. And its the same spot I hear baby on the Doppler so it's definitely possible that your feeling baby. :happydance:

:kiss:
Wow!Momma Barry
Congrats:thumbup:. How did the movement feel? When did you feel it,lyin down or sitting?
I haven't felt my bubba yet,so trying to figure out how to feel him/her


----------



## salamander91

despttc said:


> ra
> 
> My obstetrician did a scan when I visited her at 12w3d. I had fully drained my bladder half hr prior to appt and had taken just half a glass of water. Just before she started scanning,I told her my bladder ws empty. She said it doesn't matter, full bladder is not a pre requisite after 12wks. I could see my bubba clearly on the monitor(although an old machine). So i guess it'll be better if you go with a half-filled-bladder to be on the safe side. All the best on your scan:thumbup:

Thanks despttc :flower: I had a scan at 10+5 where my bladder was empty and all we could see was a blur and the heartbeat (this was an old machine too) so I want to make sure I can see baby properly and they can get measurements because I'm really worried about its size. The machine used at 12 weeks should be more up to date thankfully so should be able to see much clearer. 

Just 7 more days to wait.. feels like forever :blush:


----------



## Lucy529

Momma thanks I felt it in the same spot where the dr found the hb so I think we can both assume its baby it makes me so much more anxious for my apt on Thursday :). I wonder if I can talk them into a quick scan ;)


----------



## Radiance

despttc said:


> MommaBarry said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for the welcomes ladies
> 
> Lucy I felt baby move last night. Not a proper kick but felt like rolling in the same place over and over and again this morning. And its the same spot I hear baby on the Doppler so it's definitely possible that your feeling baby. :happydance:
> 
> :kiss:
> Wow!Momma Barry
> Congrats:thumbup:. How did the movement feel? When did you feel it,lyin down or sitting?
> I haven't felt my bubba yet,so trying to figure out how to feel him/herClick to expand...

I really feel baby moving when I lie down, usually on my left side after a long day and putting both my babies asleep. :thumbup:


----------



## vtjess423

Happy Monday everyone! :winkwink: I'm 14 weeks today! Yay!! :happydance: I just hope everything is Ok with my little bean! I have no reason to think there is but I'm a worrier by nature. I'm looking forward to my next OB appointment on Friday. At least then I'll be able to hear my bean's hb. I can't wait for that!! I'm a little jealous of those feeling their lo's. :) I've felt "something" that may be the baby but it's happened only a few times and it happens so fast I just don't know if its my bean or not. With my son I remember feeling him for the first time at 16/17 weeks so I'd think I should be feeling more soon. I'm hoping so at least!! :thumbup:


----------



## lindsayms05

Yay to 14 weeks!! Were finally considered second trimester in the BnB world! :)


----------



## Lucy529

Vt :happydance: for 14 weeks. 

Same boat as you got my apt on Thursday and can't wait to hear hb :). If you think it's baby then go with it last night rub was def something I've never felt before and then the flutters I get every now and then I can't wait for real movement


----------



## despttc

Wow!! So many of us in 14weeks!! :happydance: :hug:
It felt so good waking up today :yipee:,looking at calendar and realising today I'm 14weeks!!:cloud9::dance:


----------



## vtjess423

Lucy529 said:


> Vt :happydance: for 14 weeks.
> 
> Same boat as you got my apt on Thursday and can't wait to hear hb :). If you think it's baby then go with it last night rub was def something I've never felt before and then the flutters I get every now and then I can't wait for real movement

Thanks, Lucy! :) I'll say for sure I'm feeling baby when i feel it more frequently. This feels different than it felt with my son so we'll see. With him, it always felt like a muscle twitch but if this was the baby I'm thinking it was more of a roll, which I never really felt with my son (at least not until MUCH later).


----------



## melann13

I have thought I have felt baby several times, a few during week 11 (maybe because it was tighter quarters in the pelvic bone) and again a few times lately. It's always on the left side of midline, which is what makes me think it's real.
Anywho, havin a bit of a rough day. Only at work for a half day today (will work at home this afternoon) due to a dentist appt, which I'm afraid of gagging during as I gag when I brush my teeth :brush:, and a new fridge delivery. I came in because I have a big project that I was hoping to submit before I leave for vacay on Wed, I checked my email before I left this morning to see if boss lady had looked at my changes yet, and nothing. I got in, specifically to work hard on this project only to get an email saying she's decided to work at home today (this is not uncommon during summer in academia). So me traipsing to work (it's 90 degress outside and it's a .5 hr bus ride each way) was pointless as it's just the two of us right now :sulk:. I can't leave until the bus reverses it's route at 12:30. I know this is stupid to whine about, but what can I say, I'm pregnant! Also have been constipated the last couple days and this morning (TMI ALERT!!) finally went after some encouragement from caffeinated tea, which made my bum bleed (seems to happen to me very easily) and now it hurts! I know to be on the lookout for hemorrhoids, and I'm not there yet, just frustrating. I also woke up with a bloody nose, also not uncommon for me, that has continued on and off.
Just wanna go home and lay on the couch with my kitties and not go to the dentist. I knew I could whine to you ladies though... Thanks for being awesome.


----------



## despttc

I'm sorry Melann
Hope things turn out for the better
I'm also suffering from on and off constipation(sorry if TMI,one such episode lasted for 5days and I had to take medicine after a doctor consultation)

:hugs:


----------



## WhitheartsQ

No baby movement for me yet. I am hoping it'll happen in the next month though. (14 weeks 1 day today).

Welcome mommy! Sorry you are having a hard day melann, hope it gets better!


----------



## Lucy529

Yay !!! Desp congrats

Melann hope your day gets better


----------



## Delamere19

12 weeks finally!! A week today and I'll have my scan at last. Can't wait!!


----------



## horseypants

Yay Delamere! Melan, I hope you feel so much better after you get the dentist over with. I feel you. It is about my least favorite place to go.


----------



## hakunamatata

I hear you on the dentist - I hate going to the dentist more than getting an internal exam. Hope it goes smoothly :hugs:


----------



## lian_83

Getting another scan today.. Feeling extremely nauseated. Hope everything's ok..


----------



## horseypants

Good luck for you lian!


----------



## despttc

Good luck on your scan, Lian


----------



## lian_83

Hi, I just got back from the hospital, I feel so relieved, scan looks fine. Finaly baby had caught up in size and measures 12w4d. Nuchal measurements all look normal and there's a nasal bone. Dh and I are really happy. Now, this feels like its really happening.

For those who like to get an earlier scan, I think you an request for the NT scan. Since it should be done before 14weeks, it's considered a priority case and you can get your schedule pretty quick. That's what I did otherwise I would have waited another 6 weeks.


----------



## xx Emily xx

14 weeks is finally here!! Second trimester here we come!!

Ready for some more energy please!!


Lian - fab news about your scan hun

Em xxx


----------



## despttc

Yay! Emily 

Lian,congrats on your scan


----------



## wrightywales

lian_83 said:


> Hi, I just got back from the hospital, I feel so relieved, scan looks fine. Finaly baby had caught up in size and measures 12w4d. Nuchal measurements all look normal and there's a nasal bone. Dh and I are really happy. Now, this feels like its really happening.
> 
> For those who like to get an earlier scan, I think you an request for the NT scan. Since it should be done before 14weeks, it's considered a priority case and you can get your schedule pretty quick. That's what I did otherwise I would have waited another 6 weeks.

Glad your scan went well lian :) x


----------



## Lucy529

Lian congrats on the scan :). 

Emily YAY!!!!! 14 weeks hope you get your energy back

:wave: to you lovely ladies woke up feeling much better than yesterday I think the stress at work is getting to me. This is what happened yesterday 

My boss hired a new lady to help us so we could have time off but she doesn't seem to be getting it, yesterday I worked the morning shift so woke up at 5 am started at 7 am for our breakfast well first the housekeepers were mad bc she made a mess with laundry and there were a few things she forgot to do which I kindly reminded her before I left I live here so I don't go far LOL. Well my boss called around 4 to tell me we were sold out :) I started to get a headache so decided to take a nap, well she called freaking out that he (our boss and owner) had double booked I told her to call him or his wife since I didn't know what we could do the last time we called the other motel in town and covered the night but we need their approval 
When I finally woke up I was feeling horrible but checked my phone and saw I had to missed calls from my boss i called back to find out that she had sent the people away then realized that we had not double booked she had not looked at the board and saw there were changes made :dohh: so we ended up losing two rooms the bad thing is they are regulars and always come to us, we are hoping they come back, now I feel guilty bc I should of sucked it up and gone down to check myself. My boss isn't blaming me but I blame myself :(. Sorry so long just needed to vent before I explode


----------



## angelsmummy

can i be added on, im due january the 4th with baby number 3 cant wait either x





https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev003pr___.png


----------



## horseypants

Lucy hugs. These things happen. It isn't your fault. She will make mistakes. There are many others she would have made if not for your guidance. And you can't always be there. Neither can your boss! It sounds to me like he has respect for you, with good reason. we will have to start making our babies first in a lot of situations. This is one of the first instances. We'll be "broken in" over time - hopefully by the time our babies are demanding boob, we'll throw up our hands and shrug when we can't reach the phone ;). Love you xo

Welcome, angels mommy.


----------



## melann13

So I have a weird symptom to share... I least I think it's a symptom because I've never had it before.
Yesterday and today I have had twitches in my forehead, right between my eyebrows. I don't believe it's strong enough to be visible to anyone else, but I can feel it and if I press on it I can feel the muscle twitching. I had thought maybe it was due to increased blood flow... I googled it, which is always stupid because everything including ALS and Bell's Palsy comes up, but also things like Ca or K(potassium) deficiency. It does seem that LOTS of women experience increased eye twitches during pregnancy though from scanning other forums. I take very high quality prenatals (got talked into them by the guy at the Vitamin store around week 6) and eat pretty healthy. As far as Ca I probably get at least 16 oz a day of skim milk (being in WI and all and a latte addict- decaf of course- or half-caff on rough days).
Anybody else? I have also been drinking LOADS of water since getting pregnant- about 100oz a day I would guess.


----------



## melann13

Just to clarify my previous post, I have been taking prenatals for about 2.5 years, just switched to more expensive ones (was previously taking NatureMade) in May.


----------



## goldstns

We are checking out our first daycare today! So excited!! It is really nice because DH and I work together and this daycare is on our work site. So we can visit baby anytime we want throughout the day or for feeding times!!


----------



## despttc

Welcome, Angelsmummy :hugs:

Melann,
I used to get it frequently until some months back. It comes whenever I'm too tired or under stress. At times cheeks and lips used to twitch too. It disappeared by itself. So I think it might not be a cause of concern. But if you're concerned,it would be better to call your doctor's office


----------



## Lucy529

Welcome Angelsmummy congrats !!!!

Horsey yes your right she will make mistakes but honestly we have gone out of our way to help her even made her lists of what needs to be done I had to go down after she left bc she didn't transfer phones over again :(. The things is that she goes into panic mode when someone walks in the door but if we're there she's fine when she's alone is when things go haywire :shrug: my bosses do respect me and trust me but am not so sure it's working with her if she gets fired I have to take her hours until they find someone else, bc they have to get someone for my maternity 

I go in to work in a few hours I'll see what they have to say.


----------



## babybaker2011

goldstns said:


> We are checking out our first daycare today! So excited!! It is really nice because DH and I work together and this daycare is on our work site. So we can visit baby anytime we want throughout the day or for feeding times!!

That's exciting! Hope this one is a winner - how amazing would that be to have your baby so close to you and your DH!


----------



## babybaker2011

melann13 said:


> So I have a weird symptom to share... I least I think it's a symptom because I've never had it before.
> Yesterday and today I have had twitches in my forehead, right between my eyebrows. I don't believe it's strong enough to be visible to anyone else, but I can feel it and if I press on it I can feel the muscle twitching. I had thought maybe it was due to increased blood flow... I googled it, which is always stupid because everything including ALS and Bell's Palsy comes up, but also things like Ca or K(potassium) deficiency. It does seem that LOTS of women experience increased eye twitches during pregnancy though from scanning other forums. I take very high quality prenatals (got talked into them by the guy at the Vitamin store around week 6) and eat pretty healthy. As far as Ca I probably get at least 16 oz a day of skim milk (being in WI and all and a latte addict- decaf of course- or half-caff on rough days).
> Anybody else? I have also been drinking LOADS of water since getting pregnant- about 100oz a day I would guess.

I had twitches, too with my first pregnancy, but I didn't think too much about them. They lasted for about a week and then stopped. :shrug:


----------



## babybaker2011

Welcome, angelsmummy! :wave:


----------



## SBinRI

Very emotional and feeling lonely today. I really need a date with my husband! !


----------



## HawkLover

So i had a appt yesterday.. Though maybe i was gonna get the NT test done.. Hmm, Guess i thought wrong! & my doctor was really rude! Tomorrow i will be 14 weeks and im taken it it'll be to late for that test? Was kinda upset cause i figured i might get to see what the gender of my little one was. ): Guess i just have to wait another 4 weeks, and hope and pray the little one works with the ultrasound lady. Cause if not ill have to wait til my 20-22 week ultrasound. /:


----------



## Radiance

I'm going crazy... the OB here is a complete jerk!! :growlmad:


----------



## horseypants

I had twitches last week, in my eyelid. I was thinking stress or low potassium. Then it went away. 

Lucy gluck


----------



## Ameli

SBinRI said:


> Very emotional and feeling lonely today. I really need a date with my husband! !

:hugs: SB!


----------



## melann13

I had my nurse's appt today (I have an appt every 4 weeks and it switches back and forth between doc and nurse). Short and sweet. I've put on 5 lbs so far, so not bad, she measured my belly which is a weird thing to be okay with... She pointed out where my uterus is, it's higher than I thought, about half way to my belly button already. Listened to the HB, which I do at home on the Doppler, so no surprises there. She said everything looked good.:thumbup:
I asked her about the twitch (I was never worried, just thought it was weird) she just shrugged and said it was weird. I got to schedule my 20 week US though, which is also the gender scan. They won't do it before that here. It will be a long scan at the hospital where the equipment is better. August 27th!!
Leaving for vacay tomorrow morning, so probably won't be on much. Everybody have a good week! :flower:See you at the next fruit!! Baby and bump's avocados must be huge:haha:


----------



## melann13

Oh! before I go, I finished the hat and mittens I started after my 8 week US. I have made two, the bluish one I made for my labmate, who's due in Nov. She is having a girl- the yarn has purple flecks, so I think I'll add some purple ribbon or something.
The other yarn I bought for us and waited to knit til after my first scan. It's a little more girly, but I'm calling it unisex... The Cabling is much easier to see on the more solid yarn.
 



Attached Files:







Baby Hat and Mittens2.jpg
File size: 60.6 KB
Views: 2









Baby Hat and Mittens.jpg
File size: 71.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mommytobe11

Any other second (or third, fourth, fifth ;) ) time moms feel baby already? I've heard moms say they felt baby much sooner than first time and I'm pretty sure I felt baby twice tonight! :cloud9:


----------



## lian_83

Melann, very cute designs. So envious. I wish I know how to knit, I have zero experience in crafts. I wonder if they are economical to learn instead of buying from the stores.


----------



## despttc

Yay100th Day of my pregnancy! :happydance:
DH is at a distant place and my in laws(with whom I'm staying)aren't very enthusiastic ppl either. So I guess its just myself and me for this celebration :-(
:cry:


----------



## Radiance

Ultrasound tomorrow!! Hoping we will be able to see hints about gender! :happydance: Gender scan should be the first week of August. So excited, I wanted to be team yellow but this baby has been stressing me out! :haha:


----------



## Lucy529

We'll celebrate with you :happydance: congrats !!!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Great news Radience hope things start looking good for you Hun :hugs:


----------



## lian_83

Happy 100th day despttc!! We're here for you. :hugs:

Good luck Radiance. I think boys show earlier, right?? Most of my friends who hasn't gotten any results beyond the 17th weeks always have girls.

Btw, here's my baby's scan pic.


----------



## despttc

Thank you, Lian, Lucy and Radiance 

Beautiful scan, Lian <3

Radiance,fingers crossed your bubba displays his/her parts tomorrow :hug:


----------



## hakunamatata

angelsmummy said:


> can i be added on, im due january the 4th with baby number 3 cant wait either x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev003pr___.png


Welcome :)


----------



## wrightywales

angelsmummy said:


> can i be added on, im due january the 4th with baby number 3 cant wait either x

Welcome to the group :)


----------



## wrightywales

SBinRI said:


> Very emotional and feeling lonely today. I really need a date with my husband! !

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

despttc said:


> Yay100th Day of my pregnancy! :happydance:
> DH is at a distant place and my in laws(with whom I'm staying)aren't very enthusiastic ppl either. So I guess its just myself and me for this celebration :-(
> :cry:

We will celebrate with you :happydance::happydance: Ive just gone past mine and didnt even know lol x


----------



## wrightywales

lian_83 said:


> Happy 100th day despttc!! We're here for you. :hugs:
> 
> Good luck Radiance. I think boys show earlier, right?? Most of my friends who hasn't gotten any results beyond the 17th weeks always have girls.
> 
> Btw, here's my baby's scan pic.
> 
> View attachment 644663

Cute scan pic :) x


----------



## wrightywales

Radiance said:


> Ultrasound tomorrow!! Hoping we will be able to see hints about gender! :happydance: Gender scan should be the first week of August. So excited, I wanted to be team yellow but this baby has been stressing me out! :haha:

Hope all goes well at your scan :) x


----------



## vtjess423

I'm a 2nd time mom and I can't say for sure if I've felt anything yet. I've some twitches but for all I know it could just be my muscles. Hopefully I'll feel something more definite soon! I'm surprised at how many first timers have been feeling things so early! I didn't feel anything until after 16 weeks with my DS and even then it was very few and far between. :shrug:

Only two more days until my next OB appointment!! :happydance: I'm excited to hear my beans hb. I'm hoping maybe she'll give me my slip so I can get my 20 week scan scheduled but I'm thinking that might not come until my next appointment. I'll go back in 4 more weeks as long as everything seems to be going well which will put me somewhere between 18/19 weeks depending on when its scheduled (I'm aiming for all Friday appointments if possible so I'd be 18+4). So that's right around the time I should be getting my u/s so I might not get the slip until then. We'll see though! I can't wait until I can know the sex! :winkwink:


----------



## despttc

vtjess423 said:


> I'm a 2nd time mom and I can't say for sure if I've felt anything yet. I've some twitches but for all I know it could just be my muscles. Hopefully I'll feel something more definite soon! I'm surprised at how many first timers have been feeling things so early! I didn't feel anything until after 16 weeks with my DS and even then it was very few and far between. :shrug:
> 
> Only two more days until my next OB appointment!! :happydance: I'm excited to hear my beans hb. I'm hoping maybe she'll give me my slip so I can get my 20 week scan scheduled but I'm thinking that might not come until my next appointment. I'll go back in 4 more weeks as long as everything seems to be going well which will put me somewhere between 18/19 weeks depending on when its scheduled (I'm aiming for all Friday appointments if possible so I'd be 18+4). So that's right around the time I should be getting my u/s so I might not get the slip until then. We'll see though! I can't wait until I can know the sex! :winkwink:



Just 2 days,hurray!!!

I m waiting for my baby movement too. But it ll take a long time for me as I'm overweight i guess:wacko:


----------



## wrightywales

vtjess423 said:


> I'm a 2nd time mom and I can't say for sure if I've felt anything yet. I've some twitches but for all I know it could just be my muscles. Hopefully I'll feel something more definite soon! I'm surprised at how many first timers have been feeling things so early! I didn't feel anything until after 16 weeks with my DS and even then it was very few and far between. :shrug:
> 
> Only two more days until my next OB appointment!! :happydance: I'm excited to hear my beans hb. I'm hoping maybe she'll give me my slip so I can get my 20 week scan scheduled but I'm thinking that might not come until my next appointment. I'll go back in 4 more weeks as long as everything seems to be going well which will put me somewhere between 18/19 weeks depending on when its scheduled (I'm aiming for all Friday appointments if possible so I'd be 18+4). So that's right around the time I should be getting my u/s so I might not get the slip until then. We'll see though! I can't wait until I can know the sex! :winkwink:

YAY ive got 12 days until my next MW appointment and get to hear heartbeat for the very first time nervous and excited :)


----------



## Lola_0106

12 weeks today! Only 1 week until our scan! So excited!


----------



## despttc

Lola_0106 said:


> 12 weeks today! Only 1 week until our scan! So excited!

Congrats Lola :flower:


----------



## vtjess423

despttc said:


> Just 2 days,hurray!!!
> 
> I m waiting for my baby movement too. But it ll take a long time for me as I'm overweight i guess:wacko:


I'm very excited as it'll be the first time to hear this lo's hb! :) As for movement, I'm also overweight and I felt my first movement with DS around 16 weeks so I'm sure you'll start feeling something soon! :thumbup: I just know most women with multiple pregnancies usually say they can feel the second one sooner than the first so I guess that's I why I was hoping I'd feel more by now. :shrug: Oh well, I'll feel my bean moving soon enough I'm sure! :)


----------



## ttcfurrever

We had a great appointment on Monday, even with the baby being upside-down for the entire scan, LOL. It was punching and kicking a lot which was so cool to see. We even got to count the toes on one of the feet and see the baby swallowing. This shot has a hand right by the mouth.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ttcfurrever

My husband keeps buying really yummy wine to have at dinner. I am so irritated by it, LMAO. I think I want sushi and wine for my first post pregnancy meal. Yup, I'll pump and dump. Don't mind me, just daydreaming.


----------



## horseypants

Mine too, even after asking him, "how about a little solidarity!?" -And then I had to explain what solidarity would entail too. Stop eating things I'm not allowed to eat, no alcohol, drink enough water that you are forced to go to the bathroom every five minutes, stop eating sugar, watch everything you eat, etc. :)


----------



## mommytobe11

vtjess423 said:


> I'm a 2nd time mom and I can't say for sure if I've felt anything yet. I've some twitches but for all I know it could just be my muscles. Hopefully I'll feel something more definite soon! I'm surprised at how many first timers have been feeling things so early! I didn't feel anything until after 16 weeks with my DS and even then it was very few and far between. :shrug:
> 
> Only two more days until my next OB appointment!! :happydance: I'm excited to hear my beans hb. I'm hoping maybe she'll give me my slip so I can get my 20 week scan scheduled but I'm thinking that might not come until my next appointment. I'll go back in 4 more weeks as long as everything seems to be going well which will put me somewhere between 18/19 weeks depending on when its scheduled (I'm aiming for all Friday appointments if possible so I'd be 18+4). So that's right around the time I should be getting my u/s so I might not get the slip until then. We'll see though! I can't wait until I can know the sex! :winkwink:

I didn't feel DS until around 20 weeks! I've been concentrating pretty hard to see if I notice any movement because I've heard so many moms say they felt their second around this time. I hope it was baby :)


----------



## jenilynn42

Hey my name is Jen and I am due with my first child on January 4th 2014 would love to join you guys!


----------



## wrightywales

jenilynn42 said:


> Hey my name is Jen and I am due with my first child on January 4th 2014 would love to join you guys!

Congratulations and welcome Jen :)


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Welcome to all the new girls! Glad we have had some good scans! Good luck to all those with scans coming up soon!

Ha, on the dh drinking and the solidarity! I love your plan horsey! lol. My husband told me he didn't think I was eating healthy enough and that I should cut out caffeine all together ( i drink maybe a can of coke a week, maybe.) I should try your plan out, doubt he could do it!!

Haven't felt baby move yet, but looking forward to it!
Set up the appointment to find out gender Augh 16th, and have decided to have a little gender party!! Having a great day!


----------



## markswife10

jenilynn42 said:


> Hey my name is Jen and I am due with my first child on January 4th 2014 would love to join you guys!

Congrats!!! We are due date buddies! :)


----------



## markswife10

My anatomy scan is scheduled for August 7th! SO excited! Can't wait to find out what we are having! :) <3


----------



## horseypants

Welcome Jen. Whithearts, yay for upcoming gender party!

I just had my 12 week ultrasound and baby looks great. So happy.


----------



## lian_83

Congratulations horsey!!


----------



## ttcfurrever

Congrats Horsey! My hubby keeps saying that he's doing everything "for the both of us", LOL. I want to punch him in the throat :haha:

Welcome Jen.


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats horsey !!!!!! 

Welcome to the group jeni 

Have my apt tom just a check up and some blood work, no u/s but were going to schedule my 18 week one too :) 

Am so happy I finally got approved for medical assistance so that takes a huge burden off me and my hubby I can relax a little now


----------



## lian_83

I've read about nub/skull theory for sex determination at 12 weeks. It's so exciting, I think my scan has a clear nub but unsure whether it's a nub or a leg or the cord. :shrug:

If you have time, please vote at my poll at the Gender Prediction threads. :pink: :blue: :yellow:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/gender-prediction/1929893-very-clear-12-week-scan-boy-girl.html

Thanks heaps.


----------



## despttc

vtjess423 said:


> despttc said:
> 
> 
> Just 2 days,hurray!!!
> 
> I m waiting for my baby movement too. But it ll take a long time for me as I'm overweight i guess:wacko:
> 
> 
> I'm very excited as it'll be the first time to hear this lo's hb! :) As for movement, I'm also overweight and I felt my first movement with DS around 16 weeks so I'm sure you'll start feeling something soon! :thumbup: I just know most women with multiple pregnancies usually say they can feel the second one sooner than the first so I guess that's I why I was hoping I'd feel more by now. :shrug: Oh well, I'll feel my bean moving soon enough I'm sure! :)Click to expand...

Thank you,dear for the reassurance :hugs: :flower:

The past 2 days,I've been having the very same dream over and over again,of feeling my baby's movement. I guess I want it so much that my body has incorporated that into my dreams :shrug:
Hope you'll feel your bubba soon <3


----------



## Piperette

Morning ladies,

We are 14 weeks today, I cannot believe we are officially in 2nd trimester. Baby is now the size of a lemon. :happydance:


----------



## Delamere19

Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well. It's a tired house here today cos myself and my ds went to the zoo and the seaside yesterday. It was a lovely day but very hot. My ds had a fantastic time and today is just crashed on the sofa so I'm taking advantage and sitting down too. It's roasting here again today so will prob stay indoors to stay cool. My scan is now only 4 days away and I am both nervous and excited. Those weeks between finding out your expecting and having the scan feel so long. Will be happy to be able to see my baby at last. 

What's everyones plans for the day? X


----------



## shellideaks

I'm in work until 3 o'clock. Then gotta pick Max up from school and Parker up from nursery. This evening will probably be spent cleaning and getting ready to do it all again tomorrow. Thrilling right? :rofl:

I have my NT scan tomorrow morning though, looking forward to that :D


----------



## Delamere19

shellideaks said:


> I'm in work until 3 o'clock. Then gotta pick Max up from school and Parker up from nursery. This evening will probably be spent cleaning and getting ready to do it all again tomorrow. Thrilling right? :rofl:
> 
> I have my NT scan tomorrow morning though, looking forward to that :D

Bit like me at the moment,don't have much energy. Just walked down the road to put ds application in for nursery which he will qualify for in jan and I've come away feeling like he won't get a place. She said the priority is for kids with special needs and then ones with special home circumstances. The last is for people who live near. She looked at my address and said I see you live quite a way. I don't know know what their catchment area is but I live a 10 minute walk literally up the road and she kind of pulled a face. :wacko: I'm in a bit of a quandary cos there aren't loads of nurseries near me they are mostly in town and as I don't drive this one would be so ideal and has a great ofsted. My ds went to nursery for a year when I went back to work but that was in town and he loved it, however it was full days so my oh dropped him and my dad picked him up. Feel deflated now.


----------



## shellideaks

Aw no that's no good! Hopefully you'll get a place for him :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Morning/afternoon depending on which side of the pond your on!!

Have any of you ladies been experiencing abdominal pain? I have had the same pain in the same spot on the right lower side for two days now and its driving me crazy!!! I never had ligament pain so have no clue if that's what I'm experiencing. But it's localized to one spot and baby is on the other side.

Anywho hope you ladies are having a wonderful day :flower:


----------



## Lucy529

Morning /afternoon ladies 

Got my apt this afternoon and the wait is going to kill me LOL. I think am going to watch a few movies and hope time flies LOL am impatient can you tell? My hubby gets to come with me :) I love seeing his reaction when they find the heartbeat :) 
Today is my day off so I get to relax :) sort of 

Momma hope the pain passes this is my first I get sharp pains but only for a few seconds or when I change positions 

Pip congrats !!!!!


----------



## vtjess423

Good Luck with your appointment, Lucy! Mine's tomorrow; I can't wait! :happydance: I'll be going on my own unfortunately as my DH has to work. The only exciting thing anyway will be hearing the hb and my Dh doesn't get too excited about that type of stuff anyway. With DS he was never all that attached during pregnancy. It was once our son was born that he really became a daddy. :thumbup: 

MommaBerry, I get occasional slight cramping but its usually spread across and not really in a specific location. And I'll get RLP on occasion when I move positions quickly or sneeze. If your pain concerns you, i'd recommend just giving your doctor/midwife a call just to be on the safe side! I hope it goes away for you soon!! :hugs:


----------



## MommaBarry

Lucy have fun at your appointment!!! :happydance:

I have to wait an extra week for mine BOOO. Silly doctor thinks he needs to take a vacation, so instead of just letting me come in a week earlier, I have to wait a week later. :growlmad:


----------



## Lucy529

Vtjess my hubby was supposed to work on a mansion up in Aspen but the owners are throwing a party so he got a few days off which is fine by me. I think that many men don't get to attached during pregnancy like we do am really surprised that he is so into it too after everything that has happened to us we both know how lucky we are to be here

Momma last week I was convinced was my apt until my hubby pointed out that I was a week ahead I was so disappointed LOL but time flew and it's here LOL time will fly for you too what is killing me is finding out what we are having don't really care if its a boy or a girl although am convinced it's a girl but my hubby said once we know what we're having then I can go shopping :)


----------



## lindsayms05

Yay for all the appointments!! I have one this afternoon, but there won't be a scan. I have decided to go ahead and see if my doctor will sign the form stating I am receiving prenatal care that I will need to have with me if we do decide to get a private scan while we're on vacation! I haven't decided yet if we will, but I think I would rather have the form and not need it than vice versa. If we do have the private scan, in less than two weeks, we could know the gender! Eeeek! I can't contain myself, lol


----------



## Lucy529

Lindsay I wish that there was places here that did an u/s for a lot cheaper than 300 dollars the only place that would have them is 3 hours away and am not sure my hubby would go for it, we are planning on doing a 4D later and will travel there for that one and stay there a few days just to relax at least that is the plan


----------



## lindsayms05

That sounds like a nice little getaway idea! Yeah, were going to Myrtle Beach and there are several places down there that do them. Gender only is only $65 and then adding 3d/4d and more pictures is $100. I'm pretty sure by the time I get down there, I will ha e already decided to go for it, lol!


----------



## Lucy529

am going to look into seeing if there are places that are closer that we could get an u/s from I only have to wait 3 weeks for my 18 week one but am so anxious to find out LOL but am going to ask the tech today and see what she suggests

just noticed on my tickers one's an orange and the other is a lemon


----------



## goldstns

Lucy- where in CO do you live? I am near Denver and Boulder. My parents currently live in Carbondale, but because of the baby on the way are moving out to my direction. 

2 weeks from tomorrow and we find out the gender!!! YAY!! We are doing a private 3d/4d scan. 

Allergies are KILLING me today. I feel like poop! My eyes sting so much.


----------



## salamander91

I got my doppler today and I think I found baby's heartbeat but not sure if it was my own :shrug:

The first place I found it was right on my pubic bone, slightly to the left. Pretty sure this was baby because my uterus is still pretty low down- mostly below my pubic bone still I think. Baby then moved so I was searching around again and found it in two more places but they were too far left/right and in the same place on both sides so I think that was my own pulse. I gave up for a bit and then had another go and found heartbeat a little higher than last time and slightly to the right so thinking baby swam over there to get away from the noise lol but not sure if that was my heartbeat too :wacko: 

Will have another go later and have OH have a listen. I've not heard a fetal heartbeat before but he's had a listen to his SIL's so he might have a better idea then I do.


----------



## ttcfurrever

Salamander- one way I test to see if its me or baby is to breathe deeply and slowly once I find the heartbeat. If its mine it slows down immediately...when it's baby's it makes no difference. Aren't dopplers fun?!


----------



## despttc

Hello girls!
Anyone suffering from gum pain? My upper gum started aching some hours back and now it hurts like anything,I can't even chew on my left side. I read it up in google and it says pregnancy gingivitis. Now the pain has spread to left side of my head and neck. I don't have tooth decay. Any home remedies that you know of?:cry:


----------



## Lucy529

Goldstns I live in Basalt 10 min from Carbondale :) Sometimes I wish I lived closer to a city but I love the mountains 

Salamander hop it's the baby's hb you found :)


----------



## salamander91

ttcfurrever said:


> Salamander- one way I test to see if its me or baby is to breathe deeply and slowly once I find the heartbeat. If its mine it slows down immediately...when it's baby's it makes no difference. Aren't dopplers fun?!

Thanks! Will give that a try :thumbup: I have my scan on Monday so hopefully will get more of an idea where baby is then.


----------



## salamander91

despttc said:


> Hello girls!
> Anyone suffering from gum pain? My upper gum started aching some hours back and now it hurts like anything,I can't even chew on my left side. I read it up in google and it says pregnancy gingivitis. Now the pain has spread to left side of my head and neck. I don't have tooth decay. Any home remedies that you know of?:cry:

Not experienced it myself but when my mum has gum pain she gargles mouthwash which apparently helps. Gargling salt water might help too and take some paracetamol for the pain. 

Hope it feels better soon :flower:


----------



## vtjess423

despttc said:


> Hello girls!
> Anyone suffering from gum pain? My upper gum started aching some hours back and now it hurts like anything,I can't even chew on my left side. I read it up in google and it says pregnancy gingivitis. Now the pain has spread to left side of my head and neck. I don't have tooth decay. Any home remedies that you know of?:cry:

desptcc, I'm sorry you are having gum pain. I've never experienced anything like that. I had really sensitive gums with my son though. They bled every time I brushed or flossed my teeth. It was aweful; I even stopped flossing because of how bad they bled. Luckily I don't have that this time, or not as bad anyway. I hope you can find some relief! You might want to talk with your doctor/midwife just see what can be done. Do you have orajel where you live? Its something you use when you have a toothache; it might help. Though I'm not sure about its safety in pregnancy. Have you tried tylenol? If it's bad, I'd definitely call your doctor/midwife just to be safe! I hope the pain goes away soon! :hugs:


----------



## medic76097

salamander91 said:


> I got my doppler today and I think I found baby's heartbeat but not sure if it was my own :shrug:
> 
> The first place I found it was right on my pubic bone, slightly to the left. Pretty sure this was baby because my uterus is still pretty low down- mostly below my pubic bone still I think. Baby then moved so I was searching around again and found it in two more places but they were too far left/right and in the same place on both sides so I think that was my own pulse. I gave up for a bit and then had another go and found heartbeat a little higher than last time and slightly to the right so thinking baby swam over there to get away from the noise lol but not sure if that was my heartbeat too :wacko:
> 
> Will have another go later and have OH have a listen. I've not heard a fetal heartbeat before but he's had a listen to his SIL's so he might have a better idea then I do.

When you find a heart beat use your other hand to check your pulse at your neck. If its you it will match. If its baby then you will have a different pattern.


----------



## hakunamatata

jenilynn42 said:


> Hey my name is Jen and I am due with my first child on January 4th 2014 would love to join you guys!

Welcome! :flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

The results of my blood tests are back, and everything looks good, including the fact that I'm not a carrier of the Tay-Sachs gene (my cousin tested positive for it, and my husband and I are both of French Canadian descent, so I was a little nervous). Breathing easier now. Next appointment on July 30th.


----------



## horseypants

hakunamatata, that's great!


----------



## Lucy529

Baby doing great hb of 160 :happydance: got my 18 week u/s set for Aug. 8th :). Hubby was so excited to be there and is coming to my next one my uterus is ready just below my belly button haven't gained much weight so my bump is real LOL so happy


----------



## hakunamatata

Great to hear Lucy :)


----------



## vtjess423

Lucy529 said:


> Baby doing great hb of 160 :happydance: got my 18 week u/s set for Aug. 8th :). Hubby was so excited to be there and is coming to my next one my uterus is ready just below my belly button haven't gained much weight so my bump is real LOL so happy

Congrats, Lucy!! :) Great news.


----------



## Delamere19

Great news Lucy. 

Does anyone else feel like they are stuck in between first tri forum and second tri forum? I'm 13 wks on Sunday and don't have my scan til monday. X


----------



## despttc

Delamere,
I officially shifted myself to second trimester forum after my doctor declared me second trimester at 12weeks. The label varies from country to country I guess. Its no harm joining second trimester forum,be it at 12 13 or 14weeks  Welcome to the 2nd trimester <3 :flower:


----------



## Delamere19

despttc said:


> Delamere,
> I officially shifted myself to second trimester forum after my doctor declared me second trimester at 12weeks. The label varies from country to country I guess. Its no harm joining second trimester forum,be it at 12 13 or 14weeks  Welcome to the 2nd trimester <3 :flower:

Thanks, yeah think it's 14 wks in the UK but it's more relevant to me in 2nd Trimester :happydance:


----------



## SBinRI

My doc says 14 weeks. Other docs say 12 or 13. I dont think it technically makes a big difference.


----------



## wrightywales

Lucy529 said:


> Baby doing great hb of 160 :happydance: got my 18 week u/s set for Aug. 8th :). Hubby was so excited to be there and is coming to my next one my uterus is ready just below my belly button haven't gained much weight so my bump is real LOL so happy

Great to hear :)


----------



## shellideaks

Had my NT/dating scan this morning and it was great! Measurement was 2mm which is within normal range. Baby was wriggling about everywhere and wouldn't keep still so it took a while to check lol.

My due date has been changed to 23rd January, making me 13+1 today. Will have to update my ticker later :D

Oh also looks like baby is another girl, she had a look between the legs and saw nothing sticking out, although did warn me that it's too early to know for sure. I'm hoping there's a little winky hiding there, I want a boy haha.

Will add a pic once I'm home later, in work at the moment :thumbup:


----------



## wrightywales

Im 15 weeks today :happydance::happydance: and peanut is the size of an orange :)

I am a little chubby (UK size 14) but when i lay down my belly below my belly button feels hard :)


----------



## wrightywales

shellideaks said:


> Had my NT/dating scan this morning and it was great! Measurement was 2mm which is within normal range. Baby was wriggling about everywhere and wouldn't keep still so it took a while to check lol.
> 
> My due date has been changed to 23rd January, making me 13+1 today. Will have to update my ticker later :D
> 
> Oh also looks like baby is another girl, she had a look between the legs and saw nothing sticking out, although did warn me that it's too early to know for sure. I'm hoping there's a little winky hiding there, I want a boy haha.
> 
> Will add a pic once I'm home later, in work at the moment :thumbup:

Glad all went well at your scan :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Happy 15 weeks to us Wrighty :)

Glad all is well Shelli :thumbup:


----------



## Ameli

Congrats on 15 weeks - I'm one week behind you two!


----------



## wrightywales

hakunamatata said:


> Happy 15 weeks to us Wrighty :)
> 
> Glad all is well Shelli :thumbup:

YAY forget you were the same date as me lol :) Happy 15 weeks to you to hakunamatata :)


----------



## wrightywales

Ameli said:


> Congrats on 15 weeks - I'm one week behind you two!

Happy 14 weeks Ameli :D


----------



## lian_83

I'm lagging 2 weeks behind.. Is 13 weeks considered in the 2nd trimester already? 

Wow! I feel so happy to have such great bump buddies. This is my first pregnancy hence this is a whole new ballgame for me.


----------



## Ameli

lian_83 said:


> I'm lagging 2 weeks behind.. Is 13 weeks considered in the 2nd trimester already?
> 
> Wow! I feel so happy to have such great bump buddies. This is my first pregnancy hence this is a whole new ballgame for me.

13 weeks is considered 2nd trimester in the US and Canada but it's 14 weeks in the UK. Either way, it's a great milestone. Congrats!!


----------



## salamander91

I always feel really behind in this group lol 

12 weeks today! :happydance: According to lmp anyway.. think I'll be put back a few days at my scan on monday. I'm kind of hoping for it to change slightly because atm I'll be 20 weeks on friday 13th september. I'd hate having a scan on that date :haha:


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats to you all that are changing weeks :) mines tom and so exciting.

Been feeling some twitches this morning :happydance: already started the count down til next scan LOL am so impatient


----------



## Delamere19

Wow it's getting to the exciting stage with scans and starting to feel movements. Can't wait for Monday :happydance: bit nervous at the same time cos I hate appointments but least it's at 10.30 so I don't have long to wait x


----------



## salamander91

Lucky delamere! Mines at 2pm... I feel sorry for OH having to put up with me :haha:


----------



## shellideaks

Here's my scan pic from today :D

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp139/shellideaks/IMG_20130719_163620_zps47f1d341.jpg


----------



## Ameli

Beautiful, Shelli!


----------



## goldstns

Lucy529 said:


> Goldstns I live in Basalt 10 min from Carbondale :) Sometimes I wish I lived closer to a city but I love the mountains
> 
> Salamander hop it's the baby's hb you found :)

To be honest I am not sure if they are in Basalt or Cabondale. They live really close to Kathrines Corner right off 85. 

What does your husband or you do? My mom is a kitchen/bathroom interior designer. She actually just got laid off because her company shut down. So she's looking for new work.


----------



## Radiance

16 weeks today and baby was last measuring at 17 weeks! So excited! Almost to 20 weeks! 8 weeks until V-day! :happydance:


----------



## WhitheartsQ

It makes me so happy to come on here and see everyone hitting miles stones and getting good scans and such! Thanks for being such a good group!!


----------



## wrightywales

WhitheartsQ said:


> It makes me so happy to come on here and see everyone hitting miles stones and getting good scans and such! Thanks for being such a good group!!

this is a great group and im so happy to be part of it :) x


----------



## Sorsha

I've been out of town most of the last four weeks, so I've gotten out of touch with this group. But hoping to jump back in now! My three pieces of good news: had my 12 week scan last week when I was home briefly and everything was looking good (see scan pic below!), have made it safely into the 2nd trimester, and today I heard the baby's heartbeat with my home doppler (Angel Sounds) for the first time! Yay! :happydance: LO seems to have quite a fast one--it was 160 during the ultrasound and around there today too. So nice to have that reassurance when I need it.

How about you all--fellow doppler users? :)
 



Attached Files:







12a.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wrightywales

Sorsha said:


> I've been out of town most of the last four weeks, so I've gotten out of touch with this group. But hoping to jump back in now! My three pieces of good news: had my 12 week scan last week when I was home briefly and everything was looking good (see scan pic below!), have made it safely into the 2nd trimester, and today I heard the baby's heartbeat with my home doppler (Angel Sounds) for the first time! Yay! :happydance: LO seems to have quite a fast one--it was 160 during the ultrasound and around there today too. So nice to have that reassurance when I need it.
> 
> How about you all--fellow doppler users? :)

Glad your scan went well :) x


----------



## hakunamatata

Love the scan pics! So glad you're doing well.


----------



## Ameli

Sorsha said:


> I've been out of town most of the last four weeks, so I've gotten out of touch with this group. But hoping to jump back in now! My three pieces of good news: had my 12 week scan last week when I was home briefly and everything was looking good (see scan pic below!), have made it safely into the 2nd trimester, and today I heard the baby's heartbeat with my home doppler (Angel Sounds) for the first time! Yay! :happydance: LO seems to have quite a fast one--it was 160 during the ultrasound and around there today too. So nice to have that reassurance when I need it.
> 
> How about you all--fellow doppler users? :)

Congrats, Sorsha! Yes, I agree I love having the doppler for reassurance during the wait in between appts. I also have the Angelsounds and have been able to find baby since 11 weeks. My LO's HB was around 160 at my 12 week appt too.


----------



## Lucy529

goldstns said:


> Lucy529 said:
> 
> 
> Goldstns I live in Basalt 10 min from Carbondale :) Sometimes I wish I lived closer to a city but I love the mountains
> 
> Salamander hop it's the baby's hb you found :)
> 
> To be honest I am not sure if they are in Basalt or Cabondale. They live really close to Kathrines Corner right off 85.
> 
> What does your husband or you do? My mom is a kitchen/bathroom interior designer. She actually just got laid off because her company shut down. So she's looking for new work.[/]
> 
> Yeah Catherine's Store is close by about five min from me :) I'm a night manager at a Lodge in Basalt and my hubby works in landscaping up in the Aspen/Snowmass mansions but currently it seems there's always some party going on so he's been barely working it sucks but when he does work he's barely home
> 
> Ladies so happy to see all the good scans and updates makes me so excited for mine in a few weeks since yesterday's apt I have felt like this weight has been lifted off my shoulders am really starting to let of the fear and begin enjoying being pregnantClick to expand...


----------



## SianMA

It's so great to see all the lovely scan pics! Had our scan last Sunday and all is well, even thought I'd convinced myself it wasn't. NT test and bloods were all great too so in starting to relax a little.

DH has gone DIY mad since the scan, he said it didn't feel real until then so we now have paint and tools everywhere, holes in 2 walls for a new log burner stove and a new access door to our garage! Men are so funny.

I've been really suffering in the mini-heat wave here in the uk, hot nights have made my nausea/sickness really bad so I'm really tired this week. Fingers crossed all the icky pg symptoms will reduce in 2nd tri. 

Anyone else feeling worse now than they did early on?


----------



## xxemmyxx

SianMA said:


> It's so great to see all the lovely scan pics! Had our scan last Sunday and all is well, even thought I'd convinced myself it wasn't. NT test and bloods were all great too so in starting to relax a little.
> 
> DH has gone DIY mad since the scan, he said it didn't feel real until then so we now have paint and tools everywhere, holes in 2 walls for a new log burner stove and a new access door to our garage! Men are so funny.
> 
> I've been really suffering in the mini-heat wave here in the uk, hot nights have made my nausea/sickness really bad so I'm really tired this week. Fingers crossed all the icky pg symptoms will reduce in 2nd tri.
> 
> Anyone else feeling worse now than they did early on?

I totally feel the same, from 10 weeks until now I have felt the worst and had the worst sickness, I think it's the placenta taking over and should improve over the next few weeks...I HOPE! I have had enough of the heat too, usually I would enjoy it but its stopping me sleeping. It's meant to be 35c next week!!!


----------



## shellideaks

Heat is bothering me too, we only have one fan in the house and Parker has it in her room as she has the smallest room and it gets boiling in there so she needs it.

I'm currently sleeping on DS's bottom bunk as we've had an outbreak of fleas in the house so between being paranoid that I've got fleas on me and sleeping on a really uncomfy bed, I'm sleeping like crap. Oh and I've been ill for the last week, feeling thoroughly fed up with it all now.

On the plus side, I'm feeling a lot better pregnancy symptom wise, sickness has really eased off :)


----------



## despttc

SianMA said:


> It's so great to see all the lovely scan pics! Had our scan last Sunday and all is well, even thought I'd convinced myself it wasn't. NT test and bloods were all great too so in starting to relax a little.
> 
> DH has gone DIY mad since the scan, he said it didn't feel real until then so we now have paint and tools everywhere, holes in 2 walls for a new log burner stove and a new access door to our garage! Men are so funny.
> 
> I've been really suffering in the mini-heat wave here in the uk, hot nights have made my nausea/sickness really bad so I'm really tired this week. Fingers crossed all the icky pg symptoms will reduce in 2nd tri.
> 
> Anyone else feeling worse now than they did early on?

There's me :-(
I didn't have much ms in my first trimester. It has come up now,although its mostly dry gagging. Plus the tiredness,backache and the abdominal cramps occur much frequently now. Feel like lying down all day :-( Hoping it'll go away soon

Fx for you :hugs:


----------



## SBinRI

Talked to my doc yesterday as I wanted to see if it was normal to be havibg bh contx this early. She saysI have an iirritable uterus and that its not bh. Part of me wanted to slap her thru the phone. This us my fourth... pretty sure I know what bh feel like. Plus if you Google irritable uterus it says theyre bh. Seriously. I dont like relying on Google because theres so much misinformation. Oh well... guess since its not painful and im not spotting then its ok. I see her Friday so I will talk to her then. Anyone heard of irritable uterus before? ? Just makes me uneasy since ive had two preterm deliveries.


----------



## SBinRI

Oops. Double post..


----------



## Lucy529

SianMA said:


> It's so great to see all the lovely scan pics! Had our scan last Sunday and all is well, even thought I'd convinced myself it wasn't. NT test and bloods were all great too so in starting to relax a little.
> 
> DH has gone DIY mad since the scan, he said it didn't feel real until then so we now have paint and tools everywhere, holes in 2 walls for a new log burner stove and a new access door to our garage! Men are so funny.
> 
> I've been really suffering in the mini-heat wave here in the uk, hot nights have made my nausea/sickness really bad so I'm really tired this week. Fingers crossed all the icky pg symptoms will reduce in 2nd tri.
> 
> Anyone else feeling worse now than they did early on?

Same here felt pretty good most of first tri but now am dry heaveing, tired all the time and with the heat moody my dr said the more tired you are the worse nausea is that many pregnant women sleep between 10-12 hours, impossible for me after 5-6 I'm wide awake but try to take naps before work but am tired either way :shrug:

My hubby is doing the same thing he told me last night he's cleaning the whole apartment that I better check what's lying around or it's going in the trash I have been asking him to do some of these things for awhile now :dohh: but can't complain at least he's getting it done.

SB don't know much about bh or irritable uterus but honestly we know our bodies better than the dr


----------



## despttc

SB, I feel the doctor should feel more concerned as you've history of preterm. When you visit her,let her know firmly how you feel


----------



## Sorsha

SianMA said:


> Anyone else feeling worse now than they did early on?

I find it hard to tell... I came down with a cold about a week ago and am stuffy and tired because of that, plus the heat here, not sleeping so well... I'm not sure how I'd be feeling from the pregnancy itself without all that! Heh. I can say that the nausea has pretty much been completely gone the last little while. *knocks on wood*

Looking at maternity clothes online (not many places to buy them around here)--I'm not technically showing yet bit I'm so bloated I can't fit into any of my pants and most of my dresses now! Have the Bella Band but the pants are getting tight in the thighs now too so not really comfortable even with the button undone. Anyone have brands they'd recommend?


----------



## xxemmyxx

SBinRI said:


> Talked to my doc yesterday as I wanted to see if it was normal to be havibg bh contx this early. She saysI have an iirritable uterus and that its not bh. Part of me wanted to slap her thru the phone. This us my fourth... pretty sure I know what bh feel like. Plus if you Google irritable uterus it says theyre bh. Seriously. I dont like relying on Google because theres so much misinformation. Oh well... guess since its not painful and im not spotting then its ok. I see her Friday so I will talk to her then. Anyone heard of irritable uterus before? ? Just makes me uneasy since ive had two preterm deliveries.

I have read (but probably on google so don't quote me) that we have BH the whole time but our uterus is too small to "feel it" early on. Apparently it does it all the time in preparation for labour but as you have had 4 pregnancies you know what it feels like so can obviously recognise it earlier...


----------



## Radiance

I decided to go to the ER last night because my OB never returned my call. I had gone in for two reasons, the first was that I was in severe low back, pelvis and low stomach pain that was constant and nothing helped. The second reason was because I'm very dehydrated and I've thrown up everything the last few days, however when I got home I managed to keep some down. :thumbup:

It was a total waste of time, I was there for 5 1/2 hours! When I first got in the nurse tried to find the heartbeat for at least 30 minutes and could only find mine, I would I've been really upset but I could feel baby moving. She then said sorry and left the room, no one came in or checked on me for 3 more hours. They did no test- urine, blood or IV and I was clearly showing the obvious signs of dehydration. 

The doctor finally came in and sat in a chair across the room and asked three question:
1. Are you throwing up? (duh!!) Yes.
2. Are you having diarrhea? No
3. And you're having bad back, pelvic and stomach pain? Yes.

Then he said "I see.. You have the stomach bug because you're throwing up and the throwing up caused the pain"

Are you kidding me right now.. I had the pain before throwing first all and I've had nausea/vomiting the whole pregnancy. He didn't feel my stomach or do anything. He just sat in the chair, asked those three questions, decided I had a stomach bug because I threw up and then left the room.

The guy nurse (didn't see him) talked to me and could tell I was very dehydrated, he told me when he works and to come back in whenever to get an IV. Don't understand why they couldn't have done it while I was in there 5+ hours. :shrug:

Anyways, I'm feeling really crampy in my stomach today and still having low back pain so I'm going to make an appointment for this week.


----------



## Radiance

SBinRI said:


> Talked to my doc yesterday as I wanted to see if it was normal to be havibg bh contx this early. She saysI have an iirritable uterus and that its not bh. Part of me wanted to slap her thru the phone. This us my fourth... pretty sure I know what bh feel like. Plus if you Google irritable uterus it says theyre bh. Seriously.  I dont like relying on Google because theres so much misinformation. Oh well... guess since its not painful and im not spotting then its ok. I see her Friday so I will talk to her then. Anyone heard of irritable uterus before? ? Just makes me uneasy since ive had two preterm deliveries.

I'm glad I'm not the only one. You can definitely have bh this early!! I have also gone into several preterm labors and have a history of pprom- delivered one preterm. Irritable uterus (to me) feels nothing like BH and I actually didn't notice anything with mine. Since you have delivered two premature babies they should be monitoring you closer and planning things to prevent another preterm labor. It's excellent that you aren't bleeding or in pain though. :thumbup:


----------



## Radiance

SianMA said:


> Anyone else feeling worse now than they did early on?

I do!! I suffered severe nausea and I've only thrown up once in first trimester however I have lost 25 pounds. My severe nausea never eased up and the last 3 weeks have been a nightmare. This week I started throwing up the few things I've been able to eat!


----------



## hakunamatata

Wow Radiance sorry they weren't more helpful. Hope you're feeling better soon. :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

SB sorry to hear your doctor wasn't helpful. I've never heard of irritable uterus. I hope you don't end up with a preterm delivery. :hugs:

Despttc sorry you're not feeling well. :hugs:

Everyone else hope you stay cool in this heat :hugs:


----------



## ashleyy84

Radiance, I hope you hear from your OB soon or have an apt. really soon. It is hard to rehydrate after throwing it all up. 

SB, so far I've gotten several of the ruched shirts at Target for pretty cheap and a pair of capris that I don't like, but they are super comfy. I don't like the bottoms at Motherhood either, it seems like the elastic waist (which is beige) comes down really far so that it may be noticeable. I ordered some dresses from asos.com and was satisfied with what I got. They have a great maternity section, but I wouldn't feel comfortable ordering bottoms without trying on. It's midrange prices but I was able to get a few things on sale. I wish Old Navy had an in-store maternity section!

So...I had an interesting experience yesterday. It started off scary, but ended up being a very happy day. I went to my second apt. yesterday where I was supposed to just listen for the hb and talk to my doc. Well, two nurses could not find the hb and I was freaking out. I waited nearly an hour to get an u/s, BUT I did get the u/s and got to see my little one! It was amazing to start to see the features and I got some jumps, kicks, and what I have interpreted as a wave! 

Does anyone have any prenatal yoga videos they like? I wish there was a class nearby but between two yoga studios, a university recreation center, and several gyms around town I haven't been able to find one.


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh my what a scare with the HB, so glad everything checked out with the ultrasound :hugs:


----------



## goldstns

This is our first and dh and i were bored today so we went to baby's r us. ...learned lots and were overwhelmed but excited.


----------



## mommytobe11

goldstns said:


> This is our first and dh and i were bored today so we went to baby's r us. ...learned lots and were overwhelmed but excited.

Ahhh! That store was so overwhelming for DH and I when we went to register for DS. I remember thinking, "Ok, we'll start with pacifiers, that's easy". And we found ourselves in front of a GIANT wall with about 4759272057201 pacifiers!! :haha: Too many options, if you ask me! :)


----------



## mommytobe11

SBinRI said:


> Talked to my doc yesterday as I wanted to see if it was normal to be havibg bh contx this early. She saysI have an iirritable uterus and that its not bh. Part of me wanted to slap her thru the phone. This us my fourth... pretty sure I know what bh feel like. Plus if you Google irritable uterus it says theyre bh. Seriously. I dont like relying on Google because theres so much misinformation. Oh well... guess since its not painful and im not spotting then its ok. I see her Friday so I will talk to her then. Anyone heard of irritable uterus before? ? Just makes me uneasy since ive had two preterm deliveries.

When I was pregnant with DS, I ended up in the hospital because I had crazy back pains/spasms. They hooked me up to the machines and ended up telling me I had an irritable uterus and said it was caused by dehydration :shrug: I made sure to drink plenty of water after that!


----------



## melann13

So... been gone for a bit because we're at a family reunion.
Ashleyy84- my pregnant friend got an online prenatal subscription she likes

AFM- I've had heat related issues the last couple days, but last night and now I'm having HORRIBLE INDIGESTION. Not just upset stomach or nausea- it's like stomach and intestinal pain that goes up into my chest. Last night it woke me up. It's like I want to arch my back just to give my guts more room. Tonight I haven't gone to bed yet and it's really bad. Any suggestions? I've never experienced anything like this. I haven't felt like actually throwing up (although I'm pretty close as the moment) just crazy pressure.
Anybody? I'm miserable.


----------



## Lucy529

melann sorry that you are suffering maybe try sleeping propped up with pillows it's not comfy but you might be able to rest a bit. I'm having issues with getting comfortable I use a body pillow and still it seems I toss and turn all night I know it's only going to get worse 

ladies I need your advice.. am usually not a big coffee drinker but for the last week I have been having a cup at night with my hubby but I put a lot of milk in it I can't drink decaf bc I don't like the taste of it hence the ton of milk in reg. is this bad or should I stop drinking it :( just to add this baby is taking after his daddy my hubby loves his coffee (he drinks at least 3 cups some days) and warm milk like I said am not a big fan but can't seem to control myself


----------



## mommytobe11

Lucy529 said:


> melann sorry that you are suffering maybe try sleeping propped up with pillows it's not comfy but you might be able to rest a bit. I'm having issues with getting comfortable I use a body pillow and still it seems I toss and turn all night I know it's only going to get worse
> 
> ladies I need your advice.. am usually not a big coffee drinker but for the last week I have been having a cup at night with my hubby but I put a lot of milk in it I can't drink decaf bc I don't like the taste of it hence the ton of milk in reg. is this bad or should I stop drinking it :( just to add this baby is taking after his daddy my hubby loves his coffee (he drinks at least 3 cups some days) and warm milk like I said am not a big fan but can't seem to control myself

My OB told me 1-2 small cups a day once you hit second tri is ok. I never had that much, but it was nice to be reassured. 
I don't think one cup a day is bad, I've heard many girls say they couldn't live without their morning coffee :) but you have to do what makes you comfortble :) :)


----------



## Radiance

Lucy529 said:


> melann sorry that you are suffering maybe try sleeping propped up with pillows it's not comfy but you might be able to rest a bit. I'm having issues with getting comfortable I use a body pillow and still it seems I toss and turn all night I know it's only going to get worse
> 
> ladies I need your advice.. am usually not a big coffee drinker but for the last week I have been having a cup at night with my hubby but I put a lot of milk in it I can't drink decaf bc I don't like the taste of it hence the ton of milk in reg. is this bad or should I stop drinking it :( just to add this baby is taking after his daddy my hubby loves his coffee (he drinks at least 3 cups some days) and warm milk like I said am not a big fan but can't seem to control myself

My OB and every OB I've ever seen has said that up to 3 cups of caffeine is fine. I've stayed away from all caffeine but I've been craving coffee so badly! I had coffee twice this week, delicious!!


----------



## Lola_0106

hope everyone is doing well. Been a bit concerned over the last couple of days as had a bit of light pink spotting (TMI - after using, or trying to use, the toilet), can still find heart beat on doppler so don't think I need to be too concerned? Got our scan on Wednesday so hopefully that will reassure me!


----------



## hakunamatata

goldstns said:


> This is our first and dh and i were bored today so we went to baby's r us. ...learned lots and were overwhelmed but excited.

I loved our first trip to Babies r Us. I felt like a little kid in a candy store :haha: Did you end up buying anything?


----------



## lindsayms05

Ok ladies...I have a tmi question for those of you with kiddos already. There is an awesome deal coming up at CVS on tena pads. I'm not familiar with the brand, I believe they are used for incontinence. After I have had the baby, do you think those types of pads will be ok? I know the bleeding can be quite heavy, but if the pads are made for bladder issues...it seems like they could handle blood as well? If you're familiar with couponing, the cvs deal with coupons will actually be about a $17 MM. Plus you'll have plenty of pads to use or donate. Any advice will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## SBinRI

Hakuna- its not that my doc wasnt helpful. . We didn't gave an appt and it was just an informal quick convo. I see her Fri and will def reiterate my concerns. Ive known her for 10yrs now.. one of her firdt patients actually. She knows i'm not a hypochondriac. I cant remember now who said they had an irritable uterus.. you said it didn't feel like bh to you. So what did it feel like? Mine DEF feels like bh. Maybe I'll get an extra scan out of this :) lol


----------



## SBinRI

lindsayms05 said:


> Ok ladies...I have a tmi question for those of you with kiddos already. There is an awesome deal coming up at CVS on tena pads. I'm not familiar with the brand, I believe they are used for incontinence. After I have had the baby, do you think those types of pads will be ok? I know the bleeding can be quite heavy, but if the pads are made for bladder issues...it seems like they could handle blood as well? If you're familiar with couponing, the cvs deal with coupons will actually be about a $17 MM. Plus you'll have plenty of pads to use or donate. Any advice will be greatly appreciated!

If its a good deal then go for it. You'll be changing your paf so frequently after delivery that brand etc wont really make a bit of difference. Stock up on nursing pads too!!


----------



## lindsayms05

Thanks! I think ill go for it since they'll be paying me to buy them anyway, lol. I figure if they don't work or I hate them, I can always donate the rest of the packs to a nursing home or something.


----------



## despttc

Yay! 15weeks today! :happydance:

Lindsay,
Go for it.
Dear your status says TTC


----------



## lindsayms05

I dont know how to change it, lol!!


----------



## Delamere19

Well it's finally the big day! My scan has finally arrived! Can't wait to see my little baby. I am anxious too but I know that's normal. I think I feel a bit more anxious this time than I did with my son for some reason. Anyway best go and start getting up as the appt is at 10.30 x


----------



## salamander91

Good luck delamere!

Mines at 2pm, so excited to see my baby :happydance:


----------



## wrightywales

Delamere19 said:


> Well it's finally the big day! My scan has finally arrived! Can't wait to see my little baby. I am anxious too but I know that's normal. I think I feel a bit more anxious this time than I did with my son for some reason. Anyway best go and start getting up as the appt is at 10.30 x

Hope your scan went well :) x


----------



## wrightywales

salamander91 said:


> Good luck delamere!
> 
> Mines at 2pm, so excited to see my baby :happydance:

Good luck hope scan goes well :) x


----------



## wrightywales

Hello ladies

Hope everyone is well

I had a strange night. Got woke up at 2.30am with pain in around my pubic area only lasted on and off for about 30 mins then nothing went to toilet and wasnt bleeding so thinking just a bad case of round ligiment pain which i really havent had much of. was able to sleep for the rest of the night with no more pain and non since Ive got up so dont think its anything to worry about. I have MW in a week so looking forward to hearing peanuts heartbeat :) x


----------



## lovepink

SBinRI said:


> lindsayms05 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies...I have a tmi question for those of you with kiddos already. There is an awesome deal coming up at CVS on tena pads. I'm not familiar with the brand, I believe they are used for incontinence. After I have had the baby, do you think those types of pads will be ok? I know the bleeding can be quite heavy, but if the pads are made for bladder issues...it seems like they could handle blood as well? If you're familiar with couponing, the cvs deal with coupons will actually be about a $17 MM. Plus you'll have plenty of pads to use or donate. Any advice will be greatly appreciated!
> 
> If its a good deal then go for it. You'll be changing your paf so frequently after delivery that brand etc wont really make a bit of difference. Stock up on nursing pads too!!Click to expand...


I would avoid anything but maternity pads as mat pads are designed to help heal and not cause infection. The tena pads will likely have a plastic backing/ sticky bit, which you shouldn't have as everything needs to 'breathe' down there. Also anything but mat pads can get caught in stitches if you need them as they're made from a different material. Just imo though :flower:


----------



## lovepink

had 12 week scan today! All good, measuring 3 days ahead (new due date 28.1.14) and we have a very wriggly baby! Very happy  x


----------



## SBinRI

Actually starting to feel pregnant now. I can feel my uterus above my pubic bone and the slight weight if it. Cant wait til my appt Fri and to hear the hb again! !


----------



## hakunamatata

Great news lovepink!

Hope the rest of the scans go well today!


----------



## flower94

Can't believe I'm almost in the second trimester!


----------



## wrightywales

lovepink said:


> had 12 week scan today! All good, measuring 3 days ahead (new due date 28.1.14) and we have a very wriggly baby! Very happy  x

Glad your scan went well :) x


----------



## Delamere19

All went good at the scan. Will put pic on later. Measuring 3 days ahead so need to change my ticker. The baby was a right wriggler! Great detail though cos I went a went later that with my son. Xxx


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats to all the ladies getting great scans today :)


----------



## ttcfurrever

Good morning all! I'm so happy to hear about all of the great scans. Good luck to any of you that have scans coming up. 

My dh is ont in DIY mode yet, but he bought 2 onsies while we were out shopping on Saturday. He looked so adorable perusing the baby section :cloud9:

I have been sleeping like crap for the past week, but I've only vomited once so I guess it's a trade off :shrug:

*Radiance-* what an epic waste of time. I can't believe they didn't do a urine dip for dehydration and check your electrolytes to see if you needed an IV. Shame on them, your level of care shouldn't depend on who's on shift!

*SB- *When we had patients come in with irritable uterus they were usually dehydrated, and sometimes very constipated. We'd usually give them and IV and the contractions would stop. 

*Ashley-* that is so scary. I'm glad that everything worked out fine :hugs:

*Lola-* Good luck on Wednesday. I think as long as it's just light spotting without cramping it should be alright, but if you're concerned call your doctor/midwife and let them know.


----------



## salamander91

Scan was great but baby was wriggling so much they couldn't get the NT measurement! Measuring perfectly at 12+3 so due date is the same for me.

https://s6.postimg.org/x11szotl9/DSCF0232.jpghttps://s6.postimg.org/t0unng34d/DSCF0231.jpg

https://s6.postimg.org/xwyaf539p/DSCF0233.jpghttps://s6.postimg.org/9hq2e34ct/DSCF0234.jpg


----------



## ttcfurrever

^^^ Awww, Sal those are beautiful pics.


----------



## vtjess423

Hello everyone!! :) 15 weeks for me today. Yay!! :happydance: 

I'm glad to hear of all the good scans today! Great news. I won't know my next scan date until after my next OB appointment which is 3 weeks from last Friday. I had an appointment last friday that went well. I got to hear my beans hb for the first time which was fun but nerve wracking!! It took her a little bit to find it so I began to worry at first! But she found it and she said it sounded good; somewhere around 150/160. :thumbup: 

So she said my next appointment would be in 3 weeks as they need to do blood work around 18 weeks (I think checking for downs and such) and I'll be 17+4 then. She said at that appointment she'd give me my slip for my u/s and I was to make that appointment two weeks after that. So it should be some where around August 23! I can't wait to find out what I'm having! :) But of course as long as he/she is healthy, I'll be one happy mommy!


----------



## Lucy529

Vtjess glad everything is going well I had my apt Thursday the nurse told me she might have trouble finding it but nope she found it right away :) 160 next pt three weeks too


----------



## vtjess423

Yeah I knew in my head that it could take a bit of time to find it as bean is still so small but it still had me worried!! :dohh: I just remember with my son, I was about 12 weeks the first time she tried for a heartbeat and she found it right away! No searching whatsoever. So I was kinda hoping the same. LOL But she even said then that she was surprised at how quickly she found it (she had warned me before hand that it might take some time and that if we didn't find it we'd do an u/s). This time she didn't say anything until afterwards...she then mentioned how it's still small and can take some time to find. :) Way to worry the pregnant woman! :haha:


----------



## Lucy529

Know what you mean when I see that Doppler my bp elevates, once I hear the beating am ok but ugh I can't wait til they're bigger and movement is the reassurance we get but of course then we'll worry about how much movement or lack of it never ends


----------



## vtjess423

Yeah I agree. There will always be worry. Right now I'm worried about hearing the heart beat...and then soon it'll be about movement. I was constantly worried about that with my son...he wasn't much of a mover so it was always a little worrying. But it's not so much how much they move...as what movement is normal for them. And then of course you add a whole different kind of worry once they are born!! I think it's just a mom's job to worry. :dohh: I know my mom still worrys about me and I'm 33! LOL


----------



## ttcfurrever

There goes my lunch. I shouldn't have spoken so soon I guess :dohh:


----------



## hakunamatata

salamander91 said:


> Scan was great but baby was wriggling so much they couldn't get the NT measurement! Measuring perfectly at 12+3 so due date is the same for me.
> 
> https://s6.postimg.org/x11szotl9/DSCF0232.jpghttps://s6.postimg.org/t0unng34d/DSCF0231.jpg
> 
> https://s6.postimg.org/xwyaf539p/DSCF0233.jpghttps://s6.postimg.org/9hq2e34ct/DSCF0234.jpg

Beautiful! Are they going to do a repeat scan for you? They couldn't get a good view of a few of Ani's organs her first scan so they scheduled me for another one.


----------



## salamander91

hakunamatata said:


> Beautiful! Are they going to do a repeat scan for you? They couldn't get a good view of a few of Ani's organs her first scan so they scheduled me for another one.

Thanks :flower: No they're not :/ I'll have the quadruple blood test at 16 weeks instead. She didn't seem that bothered, the only measurement she got was the CRL. I think I was in there for 5 mins max so she can't have looked very much at organs and the only thing she wrote down about the scan was the CRL measurement and the fact she couldn't do the NT. Bit disappointed it was so quick and not very detailed but glad bubs is okay.


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm sorry you felt rushed. :hugs: The bloodwork will tell you everything anyway though I'm sure bubs is fine :thumbup:


----------



## salamander91

Thanks Hakuna :) I'm sure baby is fine too :thumbup: Wish I'd been able to get a nub pic.. guess I'll have to be patient :haha: September 18th can't come quick enough!


----------



## Piperette

Royal Baby is here. It's a :blue:


----------



## melann13

Bigger problem now than the indigestion...
Still at my family reunion and seem to be having an allergic reaction to something. BAD. This morning my ankles itched a bit and now my legs are covered in hives. I took Benedryl and am now back at our hotel, I rinsed my legs in cold water and have the AC on with my feet up. I've been out all day every day for the last several and it's been HOT and I've been sweaty, so I'm hoping that this isn't a big deal and has just been exacerbated by my activity. I can't think of ANYTHING new I've been exposed to, anyone have experience with allergies during pregnancy?


----------



## SBinRI

Not to that extent Melann!! Have you called your doc?


----------



## Sorsha

melann13 said:


> Bigger problem now than the indigestion...
> Still at my family reunion and seem to be having an allergic reaction to something. BAD. This morning my ankles itched a bit and now my legs are covered in hives. I took Benedryl and am now back at our hotel, I rinsed my legs in cold water and have the AC on with my feet up. I've been out all day every day for the last several and it's been HOT and I've been sweaty, so I'm hoping that this isn't a big deal and has just been exacerbated by my activity. I can't think of ANYTHING new I've been exposed to, anyone have experience with allergies during pregnancy?

Definitely talk to your doctor! But I know new allergies and sensitivities can develop during pregnancy... I've had to completely stop wearing my nylon underwear that I've been wearing for years because they were making me itch... down there... and I know it was the fabric because the itching went away as soon as I switched to cotton. Hard to figure!

Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## horseypants

Sorsha, I haven't see you in a while. 14 weeks!!!! :dance:


----------



## Sorsha

horseypants said:


> Sorsha, I haven't see you in a while. 14 weeks!!!! :dance:

I know! I get excited every Tuesday when the week count goes up, LOL. Happy 13 weeks to you!

I was out of town with limited internet access for about a month, so just getting caught up here. :)


----------



## HawkLover

Well since i didnt get to do the NT scan, i have to wait for my quadruple scan. Which ill be able to find out the gender.. The 12th cant get here fast enough!! Im to excited!! Everyone is finding out and im so jealous. (;


----------



## Try Rocking

Hey ladies! I've been visiting family so I haven't been around. Not much is new here, baby is quite the active little monkey which is nice and reassuring. We've taken to calling the baby 'she' because we can't come up with a boys name so we're just going to assume the baby is a girl for now lol 

My next ultrasound is on the 12th and I'm really hoping to find out what we're having! I'm so impatient, I wish it were now! 

I hope you're all doing well :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Try Rocking said:


> Hey ladies! I've been visiting family so I haven't been around. Not much is new here, baby is quite the active little monkey which is nice and reassuring. We've taken to calling the baby 'she' because we can't come up with a boys name so we're just going to assume the baby is a girl for now lol
> 
> My next ultrasound is on the 12th and I'm really hoping to find out what we're having! I'm so impatient, I wish it were now!
> 
> I hope you're all doing well :hugs:

Yay you're home! :friends:


----------



## hakunamatata

melann13 said:


> Bigger problem now than the indigestion...
> Still at my family reunion and seem to be having an allergic reaction to something. BAD. This morning my ankles itched a bit and now my legs are covered in hives. I took Benedryl and am now back at our hotel, I rinsed my legs in cold water and have the AC on with my feet up. I've been out all day every day for the last several and it's been HOT and I've been sweaty, so I'm hoping that this isn't a big deal and has just been exacerbated by my activity. I can't think of ANYTHING new I've been exposed to, anyone have experience with allergies during pregnancy?

Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## vtjess423

melann13 - I hope you are feeling better! And I'd definitely speak with your doctor if you haven't already done so. It's better to be safe than sorry! :hugs:

Welcome back to both Sorsha and TryRocking! :hi: I hope you both had a nice time away. 

I haven't had a scan since 8 weeks so I definitely can't wait until my anatomy scan next month. :thumbup: I just want to make sure my little bean is doing well and, of course, I REALLY want to know gender! LOL I don't have a date yet to look forward to but my doc said at my next appointment which is on the 9th she'll give me a slip to make my appointment for 2 weeks after that. I'm getting soooooooooooo impatient!! :dohh: And unfortuantely I haven't felt much, if any, movement yet so I'm still just crossing my fingers that everything is fine. I'm such a worry wart! :)


----------



## lindsayms05

vtjess423 said:


> melann13 - I hope you are feeling better! And I'd definitely speak with your doctor if you haven't already done so. It's better to be safe than sorry! :hugs:
> 
> Welcome back to both Sorsha and TryRocking! :hi: I hope you both had a nice time away.
> 
> I haven't had a scan since 8 weeks so I definitely can't wait until my anatomy scan next month. :thumbup: I just want to make sure my little bean is doing well and, of course, I REALLY want to know gender! LOL I don't have a date yet to look forward to but my doc said at my next appointment which is on the 9th she'll give me a slip to make my appointment for 2 weeks after that. I'm getting soooooooooooo impatient!! :dohh: And unfortuantely I haven't felt much, if any, movement yet so I'm still just crossing my fingers that everything is fine. I'm such a worry wart! :)

I haven't seen my baby since around 7 weeks either! Isn't it just plain torture? Lol. I have my anomaly scan scheduled for Aug 15 which will put at about 18 weeks. I'm being bad though and having a private scan on Monday in Myrtle Beach right at 16 weeks. I'm hoping they'll be able to tell the gender, but I'm getting nervous because I read online that if you have some extra fluff on your stomach, it can make it harder to see so early. My doctor hasn't had any trouble with the Doppler, but I haven't had an abdominal ultrasound yet so I don't know. :shrug: in 5 days, I might know the gender!! This is my first baby so I'm soooooooo excited to find out. :happydance:


----------



## Lucy529

I haven't seen my little one since 8+5 that was when I had that bleeding they have used the Doppler but it still worries me I get my scan on Aug. 8th a little over two weeks but feels like a life time away I have felt flutters and things but she's been quiet a bit hope she starts moving around again. The one thing I think keeps me calm my uterus feels heavy and its hard to sleep am looking at that as good signs


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm sure you ladies are fine :hugs: Our stats are very, very good now that we are in the 2nd trimester. Now we just have to grow the jelly beans and pop em out :haha:


----------



## Lucy529

Hakuna LOL at the popping them out we're going to be like candy machines :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

If only it would be easy as spitting out a jelly bean.

*pew pew pew*


----------



## Lucy529

Yeah if only Lol 

Just saw that after 17 weeks the front page stayed mango does this mean our fruits are going to slow down too :( now its going to feel longer to celebrate a new fruit


----------



## hakunamatata

I remember from last time you do stay on certain fruits for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Lucy529

Well darn I got used to getting a new fruit every Saturday Lol well I guess am going to have look forward to something else. Oooo I know how about a new outfit once I know the sex :)

I know am nuts LOL I think am addicted to my pregnancy


----------



## mommytobe11

hakunamatata said:


> If only it would be easy as spitting out a jelly bean.
> 
> *pew pew pew*

:rofl:



I'm on my phone and can't remember who said they were hoping to see gender at 16 weeks, but I wanted to tell you I have some extra fluff for sure and at 13 weeks we saw that my son was most likely a boy. It was so early so it was really just a guess but we were pretty convinced. Lo and behold he is a boy!! :) I'm very confident you will be able to see if its a girl or boy :) update us ASAP!!


----------



## hakunamatata

mommytobe11 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> If only it would be easy as spitting out a jelly bean.
> 
> *pew pew pew*
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on my phone and can't remember who said they were hoping to see gender at 16 weeks, but I wanted to tell you I have some extra fluff for sure and at 13 weeks we saw that my son was most likely a boy. It was so early so it was really just a guess but we were pretty convinced. Lo and behold he is a boy!! :) I'm very confident you will be able to see if its a girl or boy :) update us ASAP!!Click to expand...

Ooh that's awesome!

One of my bump buddies was told at 12 weeks it might be a boy and it was just confirmed for her at 20 weeks. 

My anatomy scan will be booked on Tuesday for sometime in August :thumbup: Will let you guys know.


----------



## Ameli

Awesome! My next appointment is August 5th and they said they would do a scan then - I am really hoping to find out the gender then! I'll be 16 + 3 on August 5th.


----------



## lindsayms05

Awesome...thank you!! I will definitely update as soon as my appointment is over! :)

On a totally random, whiny, off topic, venting, note... One of my best friends is driving me crazy right now. I love her to pieces but there are times when she's not excactly a mature grown up and wants everyone else to handle her business. She recently started seeing a new fella and they ended up having sex rather quickly and they didn't use a condom. She is on birth control and has had a period so she isn't worried about being pregnant but is worried about possible stds and rightfully so. Se called today asking if I would call the health department, schedule her an appointment for tomorrow, and take her the appointment because she can't drive right now. My husband and I are leaving Friday for vacation, which she knows. I've also been struggling with some new nausea/vomiting recently (I think it's related to my prenatal vitamin all of a sudden) and she knows that as well. I told her I would call, but the health department won't see her because she has insurance. I sent her a text to tell her, and the proceeded to throw up in a laundry basket in the laundry room. Minutes later, she calls and asks me to call planned parenthood. Now, it takes me 30 mins to get to her house, 30 mins to get to the clinic, 30 minutes back to her house, 30 mins back to my house so it isn't like a short 5 minute errand. I also have a pedi scheduled for tomorrow which I am not canceling to take her to go check her vag for creepy crawlies...sorry! So I go ahead and call planned parenthood and they aren't able to get her in until Aug 6th. I call her back to tell her tha and she goes, "omg, what should do? Tell me what to do?" I told her to either wait until her appointment or call her regular obgyn and scheduled something with her. She still acted like she had no clue what to do but I sure as he'll am not offerig to drive her anywhere farther than that! I'm sure my hormones are coming into play, but ugh! I love her but she's 28 years od and she teaches with me! Get it together and handle your business!! Ok vent over. Time to clean the laundry basket...lol


----------



## mommytobe11

lindsayms05 said:


> Awesome...thank you!! I will definitely update as soon as my appointment is over! :)
> 
> On a totally random, whiny, off topic, venting, note... One of my best friends is driving me crazy right now. I love her to pieces but there are times when she's not excactly a mature grown up and wants everyone else to handle her business. She recently started seeing a new fella and they ended up having sex rather quickly and they didn't use a condom. She is on birth control and has had a period so she isn't worried about being pregnant but is worried about possible stds and rightfully so. Se called today asking if I would call the health department, schedule her an appointment for tomorrow, and take her the appointment because she can't drive right now. My husband and I are leaving Friday for vacation, which she knows. I've also been struggling with some new nausea/vomiting recently (I think it's related to my prenatal vitamin all of a sudden) and she knows that as well. I told her I would call, but the health department won't see her because she has insurance. I sent her a text to tell her, and the proceeded to throw up in a laundry basket in the laundry room. Minutes later, she calls and asks me to call planned parenthood. Now, it takes me 30 mins to get to her house, 30 mins to get to the clinic, 30 minutes back to her house, 30 mins back to my house so it isn't like a short 5 minute errand. I also have a pedi scheduled for tomorrow which I am not canceling to take her to go check her vag for creepy crawlies...sorry! So I go ahead and call planned parenthood and they aren't able to get her in until Aug 6th. I call her back to tell her tha and she goes, "omg, what should do? Tell me what to do?" I told her to either wait until her appointment or call her regular obgyn and scheduled something with her. She still acted like she had no clue what to do but I sure as he'll am not offerig to drive her anywhere farther than that! I'm sure my hormones are coming into play, but ugh! I love her but she's 28 years od and she teaches with me! Get it together and handle your business!! Ok vent over. Time to clean the laundry basket...lol

That sounds like my old best friend! We are unfortunately no longer friends. Our lives were going in two completely different directions and I started distancing myself because we were losing things in common. She took it personally and thought I thought I was better than her :( :( 
Hope your friend grows up a little :/ and most of all realize you can't be running around and making phone calls for her.


----------



## despttc

hakunamatata said:


> I'm sure you ladies are fine :hugs: Our stats are very, very good now that we are in the 2nd trimester. Now we just have to grow the jelly beans and pop em out :haha:

I loved the way you said that :D
And the one about popping them out. Haha


----------



## Lola_0106

Had my scan today, date got changed slightly so now due 31st Jan! So 12+5 today! Baby wouldn't play along for the NT screening at first but got it in the end, was told it looks like there's nothing to worry about but will get blood test results by Monday :) after we finally got baby to move, it stuck its tongue out at us which was so cute so I've attached a picture of that! We are certain we saw some little boy parts but she didn't give us a picture of that part. Had a bit of bright red bleeding tonight so hoping all is still ok, stopped now though.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## lindsayms05

Cute pic!! :)

Does anyone have any advice for before my scan? I know I'm to have a full bladder, but should I drink a sugary drink? Will that make the baby be more active?


----------



## Ameli

How funny! Great photo of your scan. Glad all seemed to go well!


----------



## hakunamatata

Lola lovely pic. Would be lovely if their boy guess is correct. Hope the bleeding has stopped for good :hugs:

Lindsay I had a friend who never had protected sex...told her she was playing with fire. She never got an STD thankfully. She has a daughter 6 months older than Ani. She hadn't know her OH for very long but fortunately they're still together.


----------



## Try Rocking

Lindsay drinking something sweet beforehand should help although I have heard of it causing them to move too much so it's up to you!


----------



## salamander91

Cute scan Lola :D

Lindsay, I planned on having a sugary drink before scan as I'm diabetic so don't normally drink/eat much sugar and wanted baby to be active. I forgot though and baby was still jumping around all over the place... so much so that they couldn't get the NT measurements! I'd make sure it was a small sugary drink if you do decide to lol


----------



## lindsayms05

Lol thanks guys! The scan on Monday is just a gender scan, so maybe I'll do half of my liquid sweet tea and the other half water! I definitely want the baby to move if need be so we can see the baby bits, but not so squirmy we can't see anything clearly hehe


----------



## mommytobe11

That pic is so cute, Lola! :)


----------



## Lucy529

Such a cute pic Lola :) 

I had a bit of brown blood a bit ago gone no though calling my dr in the am and see what she suggests we had planned a picnic/fishing trip tom up at a remote lake but were going to wait til tom


----------



## lian_83

What a cute pic Lola. 

Good luck Lindsay.

Afm, i think today I'm officially in the 2nd trimester. :yehey: I'm just overjoyed.. Drs appointment next Monday, hopefully to talk about birth options.


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats lian :happydance: welcome to 2nd tri :)


----------



## despttc

Welcome to 2nd trimester,Lian :flower:


----------



## Delamere19

I'm in 2nd tri today today, need to change my ticker cos I got moved forward 3 days at my scan.

Feeling bit miserable this morning cos I was up loads last night with my nose. Constantly having to blow my nose. It was making me feel quite rough. I proped myself up eventually which seemed to help but boy,what a long night. Wondering if I have pregnancy rhinitus. X


----------



## Piperette

15 weeks today, woohoo and the baby is now the size of a navel orange.


----------



## SBinRI

I have a question. At my last appt my doc asked about the Downs screening etc. I had said no with my other three but said yes this time. I know it involves bloodwork and a scan. I had a scan at 9+6. I read online that the nt scan is done between 11- 13+6. Is that true? Do i have another scan coming my way??!! Say yes! Id be so excited!!


----------



## Piperette

SBinRI said:


> I have a question. At my last appt my doc asked about the Downs screening etc. I had said no with my other three but said yes this time. I know it involves bloodwork and a scan. I had a scan at 9+6. I read online that the nt scan is done between 11- 13+6. Is that true? Do i have another scan coming my way??!! Say yes! Id be so excited!!

Yes, there will be another scan as the NT scan needs to be done within that time frame. Make sure that you get it before 13+6 though as afterwards it is too late as the baby is too big by then. I had mine at 13+5, so I'd give them a call if I was you just to confirm as I was told it could not be done any later than 13+6 or I think 84mm.


----------



## SBinRI

:)


----------



## SBinRI

Oooh I hope so! This will be my last baby so I want as many pics etc as possible


----------



## Lucy529

Happy new week to you ladies and welcome to 2nd tri.:). 

I have a stuffy nose almost every day and the reflux is killing me I wake up each morning for a tums but read this is normal


----------



## lindsayms05

SBinRI said:


> I have a question. At my last appt my doc asked about the Downs screening etc. I had said no with my other three but said yes this time. I know it involves bloodwork and a scan. I had a scan at 9+6. I read online that the nt scan is done between 11- 13+6. Is that true? Do i have another scan coming my way??!! Say yes! Id be so excited!!

I think it just depends on what tests your doctor is running. I said yes to the screenings, but my doctor does not do the NT scan...just a big blood work up at my 18 week appointment. When I I had my intake appointment with the prenatal nurse, she gave me a list of tests and NT wasn't one of them. Im in a small town and I think it may have been the test that I would have to travel to a bigger city for, so I declined. :shrug:


----------



## vtjess423

I agree with lindsay. I wasn't offered an NT test either, though not sure why. I'm guessing my doctor just doesn't do them or maybe only if you meet certain criteria. :shrug: But I will get bloodwork done at my next appointment which tests for downs and such. I'll be 17+4 at that appointment so I'll also get my slip to schedule my anatomy scan. :happydance: Maybe you'll get lucky and get the NT scan, SBinRI, but it sounds like if you do, it'd have to be within the next few days. So you might want to call your doctor just to check.


----------



## SBinRI

Im seeing the doc today instead of tomorrow anyways for my reg appt so I'll be asking. Ill prob just outright ask for an extra scan. Ive been with her since she started her practice 10yrs ago sk wechave a great rapport.


----------



## melann13

So bad news... My allergic reaction thing was more likely bed bugs!! Where I live we don't really have them, I had no idea what they'd look like. We didn't see any in our hotel room, but my bites look EXACTLY like what you'd expect for bed bugs I guess. I went back to work today and my boss took one look at my feet and said "bed bugs!" Now I'm terrified that we brought them home. The hotel was very nice, but I know that doesn't matter. I called them and told them what room I was in etc and they said they'd have a professional check it this afternoon and call me back. No word yet. I'm washing everything we took in hot water and am drying it in hot, we slept in our bed last night so all the bedding is in trash bags until the washer is available. I looked over our suitcase and things- I put the suitcase in the garage for now until I can examine it closer and our shoes are outside in the sun until I figure out what to do about them. I think I found a partial exoskeleton on one of my shirts, so I'm really worried.
UGH!! I can't believe this happened! So much for a relaxing second tri vacation. :(


----------



## hakunamatata

Eeeek! Guess they aren't kidding when they say don't let the bed bugs bite :haha: Hope you didn't bring any home with you :hugs:


----------



## Ameli

:argh: Yikes, Bed Bugs! Hopefully there are NONE in your house.


----------



## melann13

Yeah, this is a nightmare. We're on load #6 of laundry, making sure everything (even the stuff that isn't supposed to go in the dryer) goes in for 40 minutes to get nice and hot. My husband had already put some unworn clothes back in the dresser, so we emptied two drawers into bags for laundry. The things that we can't wash (suitcase, shoes) are in trash bags to sit in the trunk of the car in the heat, or get put in our extra freezer for a few days. I'm seriously considering making room in our -20 freezer in the lab and taking my suitcase (still in a bag of course) to sit in there for awhile. I may be going overboard, but I just don't know. If we brought home even one we probably won't know it until the population increases. I will be SOOO mad if we have to have an exterminator come.


----------



## Ameli

:hugs: Poor thing!


----------



## vtjess423

Oh wow! That really stinks. I hope you didn't bring any home with you! Good luck. I don't have any personal experience with bed bugs but a friend lived in an apartment complex & the whole place ended up infected. She had to throw out her whole mattress. Yuck! Needless to say she moved out right after that experience. So I hope you don't have to go through anything like that. :hugs:


----------



## despttc

Poor Melann :-(
Hope the bed bugs have gone


----------



## salamander91

Eek! Sorry about the bed bugs. Hope you didn't bring any back with you :flower:

PEACH! :happydance:


----------



## melann13

It sucks that it's hot and I have to keep my legs covered because I'm so embarrassed of all the bites. The hotel is having the room inspected this morning and is supposed to call me with the results. But what motivation would they have to be honest with me? My bites are healing and hopefully will be faded by next week, but I counted over 100 on my legs. Since getting pregnant I have noticed that my body reacts more strongly to mosquito bites, swelling and itching more than before, so I'm sure that's why my pain and itching from the bed bugs had me in tears. My husband has only a few marks on his feet.
I just feel like it has such a stigma of being a dirty person problem. Here we paid to go to a family reunion out on the east coast, stayed in a nice hotel (a chain which we frequent often), but I guess out there it's just so common that it doesn't matter where you are. Our hotel doesn't show up on the registry online as having Bedbugs reported, but the whole state of MA is covered in red for the stats. I just hope that running all of our clothes and bedding through hot laundry cycles was enough. Our suitcase and shoes are still in trashbags outside. I plan to take 100% ethanol home from the lab today to spray down my toiletries etc that are still in the suitcase. Apparently it takes at least 90% to kill them. I'm just happy I have access to this stuff.
I've never known anyone with this problem before. I guess it's just another reason I'm happy to live where I do.


----------



## Lucy529

melann so sorry that you are going through that, I went through a similar thing a few years back we had to end up moving from the apartment complex because the whole place was infested, ended up throwing everything away, they were even in our TV's :( we have not had them again since, we never found out where they came from


Salamander congrats on Peach !!!!


----------



## melann13

Hotel claims that the exterminators found nothing, but my MIL just called and said that she was at the Dr. for a physical and he said that the "mosquito bites" that she got while we were in MA are either bed bug bites or fleas. It was a pet friendly hotel, so I guess either is possible... but this just confirms that it was something at that hotel...


----------



## Ameli

I'm sure the hotel would prefer not to say if they are infested with bed bugs or fleas for that matter. Oh well, I hope things calm down for your little family!


----------



## Ameli

Also, I have been feeling strange sensations for the past couple days. I really think it may be the baby moving, but everything I read says that it's too early for that especially with it being my first baby. What I'm feeling is really low and in the area where the baby would be. It's not like anything else I've felt before, and it very very slight. I only feel it at random times when I'me either sitting or lying still. Anyone else think they might be feeling it this early - I'm 15 weeks. Do you guys think it's possible?


----------



## hakunamatata

Absolutely possible at 15 weeks! :dance:

I drink a little orange juice before bed so I can feel LO dance :haha:


----------



## Try Rocking

That stinks that they're denying anything. Regardless of what they told you I hope they're taking care of it.

I don't think it's too early at all. I first felt my daughter when I was 16 weeks so it's quite possible at 15! :hugs:


----------



## despttc

Hello girls. I read this on a site and it had me laughing endlessly. Pardon me for the length of it ;-)

Test 1 Women: To prepare for maternity,
put on a dressing gown and stick a
beanbag down the front. Leave it there for
9 months. After 9 months remove 10% of
the beans. Men: To prepare for paternity,
go to local chemist, tip the contents of
your wallet onto the counter and tell the
pharmacist to help himself. Then go to the
supermarket and arrange to have your
salary paid directly to their head office.
Go home, pick up the newspaper and read
it for the last time. Test 2 Find a couple
who are already parents and berate them
about their methods of discipline, lack of
patience, appallingly low tolerance levels
and how they have allowed their children
to run wild. Suggest ways in which they
might improve their child's sleeping
habits, toilet training, table manners and
overall behaviour. Enjoy it. It will be the
last time in your life that you will have all
the answers. Test 3 To discover how the
nights will feel: 1. Walk around the living
room from 5pm to 10pm carrying a wet
bag weighing approximately 4-6kg, with
a radio tuned to static (or some other
obnoxious sound) playing loudly. 2. At
10pm, put the bag down, set the alarm for
midnight and go to sleep. 3. Get up at
12pm and walk the bag around the living
room until 1 am. 4. Set the alarm for
3am. 5. As you can't get back to sleep,
get up at 2am and make a cup of tea. 6.
Go to bed at 2.45am. 7. Get up again at
3am when the alarm goes off. 8. Sing
songs in the dark until 4 am. 9. Put the
alarm on for 5am. Get up when it goes
off. 10. Make breakfast. Keep this up for
5 years. Look cheerful. Test 4 Dressing
small children. 1. Buy a live octopus and
a string bag. 2. Attempt to put the
octopus into the string bag so that none
of the arms hang out. 3. Time allowed for
this - all morning. Test 5 Forget the BMW.
Buy a Volvo/people carrier, etc 1. Buy a
chocolate ice cream cone and put it in the
glove compartment. 2. Leave it there. 3.
Get a coin, insert it into the CD player
then remove it with a lump hammer 4.
Take a family size pack of chocolate
biscuits; mash them into the back seat. 5.
Run a garden rake along both sides of the
car. Test 6 Get ready to go out. 1. Plan to
got out at 1pm but wait until 1:15 to get
ready. 2. Go out the front door. 3. Come
in again. 4. Go out. 5. Come back in. 6.
Go out again. 7. Walk down the front
path/driveway. 8. Walk back up it. 9.
Walk down it again. 10. Walk very slowly
down the road for five minutes. 11. Stop,
and answer at least 6 questions about
every piece of used chewing gum, dirty
tissue, and dead insect along the way. 12.
Retrace your steps. 13. Scream until the
neighbours come out and stare at you.
14. Give up and go back into the house.
15. You are now just about ready to try
taking a small child for a walk. Test 7
Repeat everything, and we mean
everything you say at least 5 times.
Repeat everything, and we mean
everything you say at least 5 times.
Repeat everything, and we mean
everything you say at least 5 times.
Repeat everything, and we mean
everything you say at least 5 times.
Repeat everything, and we mean
everything you say at least 5 times. Test 8
Go to the local supermarket. Take with
you the nearest thing you can find to a
pre-school child. A full-grown goat is
excellent. If you intend to have more than
one child, take more than one goat. Buy
your week's groceries without letting the
goat(s) out of your sight. Pay for
everything the goat eats or destroys. Until
you can easily accomplish this, do not
even contemplate having children. Test 9
1. Hollow out a melon. 2. Make a small
hole in the side. 3. Suspend the melon
from the ceiling and swing it from side to
side. 4. Now get a bowl of soggy
cornflakes and attempt to spoon them
into the swaying melon while pretending
to be an aeroplane. 5. Continue until half
the cornflakes are gone. 6. Tip the rest
into your lap, making sure that a lot of it
falls on the floor. 7. You are now ready to
feed a 12-month-old child. Test 10 Learn
the names of every character from
Thomas the Tank Engine, Barney,
Teletubbies and Disney, and all the songs
of the Wiggles and Tweenies. Watch
nothing else on TV for at least five years.
Test 11 Can you stand the mess children
make? To find out: 1. Smear peanut
butter onto the sofa and jam onto the
curtains. 2. Hide a fish behind the stereo
and leave it there all summer. 3. Stick
your fingers in the flower beds then rub
them on the clean walls. 4. Cover the
stains with crayon. 5. How does that
look? Test 12 Make a recording of a high-
pitched voice shouting 'Mummy'
repeatedly. Important: No more than a
four second delay between each 'Mummy'
- occasional crescendo to the level of a
supersonic jet is required. Play this tape
in your car, everywhere you go for the
next four years. You are now ready to
take a long trip with a toddler. Test 13
Start talking to an adult of your choice.
Have someone else continuously tug on
your skirt hem/shirt sleeve/elbow while
playing the 'Mummy' Tape made from
Test 12 above. You are now ready to have
a conversation with an adult while there is
a child in the room. Test 14 Put on your
finest work attire. Pick a day on which
you have an important meeting. Now: 1.
Take a cup of cream, and put 1 cup
lemon juice in it. 2. Stir. 3. Dump half of
it on your nice silk shirt. 4. Saturate a
towel with the other half of the mixture. 5.
Attempt to clean your shirt with the
saturated towel. 6. Do NOT change. You
have no time. 7. Go directly to work. Test
15 Go for a drive, but first... 1. Find one
large tomcat and six pit bulls. 2. Borrow
a child safety seat and put it in the back
seat of your car. 3. Put the pit bulls in the
front seat of your car. 4. While holding
something fragile or delicate, strap the
cat into the child seat. 5. For the really
adventurous...... Run some errands,
remove and replace the cat at each stop.
If you can pass all 15 tests you are now
ready to have kids


----------



## ttcfurrever

Melann- That is awful! I really hope that the bites clear up soon and that you didn't bring any home. My best friend got them when driving from Louisiana to Virginia. She was really pissed because she paid a lot of money to stay at a "nice" hotel and got bed bugs.


----------



## hakunamatata

Hi ladies! I saw pnutsprincess is having a boy on FB - congratulations! I updated the front page with a blue jelly bean. I also added a blue one for myself since the sonographer seemed pretty certain. I look forward to hearing updates about your anatomy scans!


----------



## wrightywales

hakunamatata said:


> Hi ladies! I saw pnutsprincess is having a boy on FB - congratulations! I updated the front page with a blue jelly bean. I also added a blue one for myself since the sonographer seemed pretty certain. I look forward to hearing updates about your anatomy scans!

my scan isnt for 4 weeks 4 days seems ages away lol but looking forward and a little nervous about seeing the mw on monday :)


----------



## hakunamatata

wrightywales said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I saw pnutsprincess is having a boy on FB - congratulations! I updated the front page with a blue jelly bean. I also added a blue one for myself since the sonographer seemed pretty certain. I look forward to hearing updates about your anatomy scans!
> 
> my scan isnt for 4 weeks 4 days seems ages away lol but looking forward and a little nervous about seeing the mw on monday :)Click to expand...

Good luck! I have an appointment Tuesday.


----------



## Srrme

Can I be moved to the 14th of January? :D


----------



## hakunamatata

Srrme said:


> Can I be moved to the 14th of January? :D

:thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

Any other jelly beans planning to stay team yellow? :yellow:


----------



## Try Rocking

Hell no! I'm on the countdown. Hopefully 16 more days until we find out!


----------



## despttc

Srrme said:


> Can I be moved to the 14th of January? :D

As of my last scan,my due date is also 14 Jan <3


----------



## Worriedk

Hi everyone. Sorry I've been gone for so long. Hope it's ok if I start posting again. Had no Internet then I wasn't well. All good now. So good to see all the great scans. Hoe everyone's symptoms r starting to settle.
I'm starting to get a bit of heartburn but thought it was too early!
I'm now 15 weeks. Staying team yellow. Stayed yellow with last pregnancy too. 
Hope u r all well. Xo


----------



## Boozlebub

Hiya ladies! Been meaning to post for ages, after asking op to add my edd. 

Bit of background on me, now 14 weeks with our first after a blighted ovum last October. Really hoping everything goes smoothly this time. 

Can't decide whether to find out gender or stay team yellow. We change our minds everyday. But 20 week scan isn't until 16.09 at 21 weeks so got ages to decide.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Sorsha

hakunamatata said:


> Any other jelly beans planning to stay team yellow? :yellow:

Nope! I am super eager to find out what we're having... I feel like it'll let me connect even more with the baby.

Scan isn't until August 29th though. *patience*

Are you all doing the first trimester screening test (for Downs etc.)? I had the option of either the standard just ultrasound or a more involved one that requires two blood tests too, but the second blood test they don't do until week 15/16, so I won't know the results for another week and a half at least. I wanted to do the more thorough and accurate one but now I realize that also means more time not knowing whether something might be wrong. Not that I'm worrying a lot, but it's hard not to think about it at all.


----------



## hakunamatata

Please PM me with any EDD adjustments or new adds, as well as team blue/pink/yellow status. I try to keep up with the thread, but I'm currently out of town and will be out of town again next week, so being able to reference my PM's helps me make sure I don't miss anyone. If you don't PM me, I can't promise it will be added.

Thank you!


----------



## hakunamatata

despttc said:


> Srrme said:
> 
> 
> Can I be moved to the 14th of January? :D
> 
> As of my last scan,my due date is also 14 Jan <3Click to expand...

Will update :flower:



Worriedk said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I've been gone for so long. Hope it's ok if I start posting again. Had no Internet then I wasn't well. All good now. So good to see all the great scans. Hoe everyone's symptoms r starting to settle.
> I'm starting to get a bit of heartburn but thought it was too early!
> I'm now 15 weeks. Staying team yellow. Stayed yellow with last pregnancy too.
> Hope u r all well. Xo

Welcome back :flower:


----------



## Worriedk

Sorsha said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Any other jelly beans planning to stay team yellow? :yellow:
> 
> Nope! I am super eager to find out what we're having... I feel like it'll let me connect even more with the baby.
> 
> Scan isn't until August 29th though. *patience*
> 
> Are you all doing the first trimester screening test (for Downs etc.)? I had the option of either the standard just ultrasound or a more involved one that requires two blood tests too, but the second blood test they don't do until week 15/16, so I won't know the results for another week and a half at least. I wanted to do the more thorough and accurate one but now I realize that also means more time not knowing whether something might be wrong. Not that I'm worrying a lot, but it's hard not to think about it at all.Click to expand...

Hi, I haven't had any testing for downs and prob won't. Hope the results r good. 

Anyone really struggling to think of nice baby names?? We keep changing our minds. My friend had a baby boy and used the only name we had picked! So back to the start!


----------



## prettyjen82

Hey guys, Sorry I've been MIA for a while. School has been a pain in my a**, but now that its over, I can focus on my pregnancy!!!:happydance::happydance: Hope everyone is still doing well! Nothing new to report here,except we had an elective U/S last week and we are team :pink: and we couldn't be happier!!!



https://[URL=https://s1299.photobucket.com/user/prettyjen82/media/G45A8120_zpscbf2b2a8.jpg.html]https://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag76/prettyjen82/G45A8120_zpscbf2b2a8.jpg[/URL]


----------



## prettyjen82

Here is the picture of her goods!!!

Sorry for the large pictures.........

https://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag76/prettyjen82/photo2_zpsbd9f9a75.jpg


----------



## Lucy529

Prettyjen congrats !!! Love the pic cute bump by the way :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay for :pink:! You look great Jen!


----------



## mommytobe11

prettyjen82 said:


> Hey guys, Sorry I've been MIA for a while. School has been a pain in my a**, but now that its over, I can focus on my pregnancy!!!:happydance::happydance: Hope everyone is still doing well! Nothing new to report here,except we had an elective U/S last week and we are team :pink: and we couldn't be happier!!!
> 
> 
> 
> https://[URL=https://s1299.photobucket.com/user/prettyjen82/media/G45A8120_zpscbf2b2a8.jpg.html]https://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag76/prettyjen82/G45A8120_zpscbf2b2a8.jpg[/URL]

Congrats!! You look beautiful!


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations Jenn! Gorgeous picture! 

15 more days until we hopefully find out what Monkey is!


----------



## melann13

Our appt for the gender scan is Aug 27th, but I forgot that DH will be gone on business, so have to reschedule. He'll be gone the entirety of Week 20, so hoping they let me have it at 19weeks 5 days rather than 21 weeks. We have a family wedding the weekend I turn 20 weeks, so I'd love to know the day before we see everybody! Will call tomorrow


----------



## Try Rocking

Good luck Melann!


----------



## salamander91

Congrats Jen :)

Well we've finally announced on facebook and it's so nice to not have to be careful about what I say anymore!


----------



## melann13

We still haven't gone FB wide- DH wants to wait til we have our US picture. Both of us are hesitant to post about the pregnancy, not for fear for ourselves, but because we know close friends that are trying. Some know we're pregnant (my BFF for example) I just know how painful FB became for me when we we're struggling through the MC etc. DH is starting to get anxious though. He was telling everybody at church this morning now that my bump is for real he's quite excited! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## despttc

Congrats to the sweet girls <3 with the cute bumps :flower:

I'm 16weeks today. Yay :happydance:


----------



## ttcfurrever

Congrats to those who have had their gender reveals! I am so excited for ours but we won't find out until 20 weeks.


----------



## bluecathy1978

I have my scan on 23rd August. We are actually on holiday that day but we are coming back for my scan and then going back!! Can't wait to find out if my hunch that it is another girl is right or wrong. Would be nice to have another girl as we then have 3 of each but would be easier for bedrooms if it was a boy. As long as he/she is healthy and happy then that is good for me :) xx


----------



## wrightywales

hakunamatata said:


> Good luck! I have an appointment Tuesday.

Good luck tomorrow hope your appointment goes well :)


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

MW appointment went well she took blood for down sydrome test and it was a lot easier for her to get this time, then she checked heartbeat. Took her a while to find it and we heard movements before she found it (think peanut was trying to hide lol) and she let us record it so OHs boys can listen when we eventually tell them. My uterus is up by my belly button (a lot higher than i thought) and that is where she finally found a good strong heartbeat after trying everywhere else lol so think my belly is more than just fat now lol although doesnt exactly look like a baby bump yet just looks like ive put on a few extra pounds. Ive put the 7lb back that i had lost so back to my original weight before i got pregnant :) xx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hi ladies, hope you are all keeping well xxxx

Sorry I havent posted in a while, tiredness is so extreme Im either with the kids or sleeping :wacko: Though nausea and sickness have sodded off, yay!!! 

Im currently recovering from a tumble down a flight of stairs :wacko: MW checked baby was ok, and I heard the HB for the first time which was nice though Im in lots of pain and full of colourful bruises lol oops! 

I was just wondering, mainly from those who's this is not the first pregnancy, who has been feeling regular movements, and if you have had spells of no movement?? I was feeling baby quite regular 2-3 times a day, and it was more than flutters I felt proper movement, but since the fall I havent felt baby. Im trying not to worry because I heard the HB (even if it did take MW 20 minutes to find!) and Im not sure how serious she would take the no movement thing at only 15 weeks :wacko: Im not sure what to do :wacko: 

Congratulations on those that have found out the genders :thumbup: hope everyone is happy with their news!!! Im still torn between private gender scan or waiting for NHS 20wk scan. OH wants the private scan so I guess he'll win lol Im just starting to feel nervous incase gender disappointment occurs - even though I have no strong feeling of what Im carrying - or what Id prefer I dont think :shrug:


----------



## hakunamatata

WW - glad your appointment went well!

New - sorry to hear about your tumble down the stairs! That's scary. That's happened to me before, while I was carrying Ani! Glad your jelly bean is okay :hugs:

I've been feeling some movement/flutters at night before bed but not every night.

Going to put Ani down for a nap; hope you all have a good day.


----------



## despttc

new_to_ttc said:


> Hi ladies, hope you are all keeping well xxxx
> 
> Sorry I havent posted in a while, tiredness is so extreme Im either with the kids or sleeping :wacko: Though nausea and sickness have sodded off, yay!!!
> 
> Im currently recovering from a tumble down a flight of stairs :wacko: MW checked baby was ok, and I heard the HB for the first time which was nice though Im in lots of pain and full of colourful bruises lol oops!
> 
> I was just wondering, mainly from those who's this is not the first pregnancy, who has been feeling regular movements, and if you have had spells of no movement?? I was feeling baby quite regular 2-3 times a day, and it was more than flutters I felt proper movement, but since the fall I havent felt baby. Im trying not to worry because I heard the HB (even if it did take MW 20 minutes to find!) and Im not sure how serious she would take the no movement thing at only 15 weeks :wacko: Im not sure what to do :wacko:
> 
> Congratulations on those that have found out the genders :thumbup: hope everyone is happy with their news!!! Im still torn between private gender scan or waiting for NHS 20wk scan. OH wants the private scan so I guess he'll win lol Im just starting to feel nervous incase gender disappointment occurs - even though I have no strong feeling of what Im carrying - or what Id prefer I dont think :shrug:

Sorry about your tumble-down-the-stairs. Because you've heard the heartbeat,I think you needn't worry. Do you have any bruises over your tummy? if so,they maybe the cause of the not feeling movement. Do try taking a sugary liquid and lying on the side for sometime. My SIL says it works everytime she wants to feel the movement


----------



## new_to_ttc

:hi: Hope Ani went down ok for you xx

Thanks ladies, my MW said she'll be popping pass in about an hour or so anyway so will drop in with a doppler and just check the HB again. She said its best to check as movement was so regular before but possible baby is just moved higher up or in a completely new position reducing movement at this early stage - makes sense! 

No bruising on the tummy, plenty on my legs and back though grrr lol 

I best tidy up - house isnt in a MW friendly state :haha: :dohh:


----------



## vtjess423

Congrats to all of those who found out the gender of their lo! I can't wait for mine! No date yet as I'll get the slip to make the appointment at my next OB appt on the 9th. 

And I hope your bruises heal quickly for you, new_to_ttc. Hopefully when your MW comes you'll hear the hb again and you'll know all is well. :) I've felt a little movement here and there...I think anyway...LOL But it definitely hasn't been consistent. 

I'm 16 weeks today!! Yay!! :happydance: A week from Friday I'll get to hear my bean's hb again and I'll finally get the slip for my anatomy scan! I'm hoping to schedule it for the 23rd as I'm already off work; so fingers crossed they'll have availability that day! I'll make the appointment as soon as I get home from my OB appt so being 2 weeks out, it should be no problem to get one that day. :thumbup:


----------



## Try Rocking

I've been feeling movement since I was about 12 weeks but I can go days sometimes without feeling anything. I'm excited for when I can feel Monkey moving everyday lol 

Sorry about your tumble :hugs: I'm glad you are both ok!


----------



## melann13

Had to move my gender/anatomy scan due to DH's work conflict. It is now Sept 3rd. I'll be 21 weeks 2 days. They REFUSE to do it before 20 weeks (I tried to get in before he leaves 19wk5days). I'll just have to patient :growlmad:... I feel the little one every once and awhile. Last night DH and I sang a lullaby to the baby before bed and he/she was moving all over! Love it! Can't wait for a big strong kick :thumbup:


----------



## vtjess423

Huh, that's ridiculous that they won't do it before 20 weeks. Even a few days? With my doctor, she says anywhere between 19-21 weeks. I don't have mine scheduled yet but it all goes as I hope, I'll be 19+4 when I get mine done. You wouldn't think a few days would make THAT much difference! I'd be a bit peeved too if I were you. But September 3rd isn't too terribly far away; I'm sure you can make it! :winkwink:


----------



## new_to_ttc

MW popped in earlier and heard baby's HB so all good and reassured!!! :thumbup:

Sorry they put your scan back hun, but honestly a few days can really make all the difference. I had George's 20wk a few days before Christmas - perfect present I thought, and I was just 20wk and she had to tell me she couldnt see all the chambers of the heart and I would have to come back in the new year for a more detailed scan :cry: Had it not been Christmas Id have had it a few days later! He was fine, but far from the joyful Christmas news I had hoped for!!! It might feel like waiting an extra lifetime, but its really not too long and it will make all the difference.

My 20wk scan is booked for 29th Aug and I will be exactly 20wk. I asked the sonographer if I could come a week later as this felt far too early but she said I shouldnt worry, they will scan and if they cant see everything call me back a few days later - but the wait is awful :cry: Though fingers crossed this time its all plain sailing :thumbup:


----------



## Radiance

Gender guesses please :)

This whole pregnancy I have thought girl, SO has though boy and plenty of friends have to. My last scan at 17w3d, I didn't see any nub or anything between the legs at all. Just a cute big round tummy with two little legs sticking out. :thumbup: I'm not going to be calling baby a girl until we have an official scan and answer.
 



Attached Files:







GEDC1884.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## new_to_ttc

Radiance said:


> Gender guesses please :)
> 
> This whole pregnancy I have thought girl, SO has though boy and plenty of friends have to. My last scan at 17w3d, I didn't see any nub or anything between the legs at all. Just a cute big round tummy with two little legs sticking out. :thumbup: I'm not going to be calling baby a girl until we have an official scan and answer.

Im not sure how it works - 3 lines for a girl, 1 for a boy right??? I see 1 line hun, plus based on the skull theroy Im inclined to stay with boy. 

And if I am right it'll be my first time ever lol.. so Im probably not lol Lovely scan though :)


----------



## Radiance

Baby's bottom isn't showing at all so I guess you would need to base it off of skull theory!! :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

OMG see!!!!!!!!!! lol That is a leg flying high on the right, right??? lolol I saw a straight line like in there :rofl: I did mention I was bad with htis right :haha:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Found out we are team blue:) Chase John


----------



## WhitheartsQ

YAY for all those who have found out gender! Good work for those staying team yellow, you are an inspiration! I can't wait till I find out! August 16th!


----------



## MommaBarry

How exciting that we are starting to find out the genders!!!

Doctors appointment tomorrow. I'm hoping to convince him to have my scan in 2 weeks instead of 4. The suspense is killing me!!


----------



## Thyite

We just had ultrasound, and found out we're having a boy :happydance:


----------



## SBinRI

Morning all!! Love logging in and seeing everyone's scans!! Our beans look very different from a few weeks ago!! My doc doesn't do a nt scan- just bloodwork unless theres something suspicious on the blood. Oh well. She generally does the big scan at 18-20wks but I know I convinced hef for a 17wk scan with my last so I plan to push for that again. She knows this will be my last so she'll prob let me... every once in a whole I swear I feel a flutter. Seems nuts to me. My other three I didn't feel til closer to 20ish weeks. Wishful thinking perhaps. ..


----------



## AmyMarie

Still debating whether ill find out gender or stay team yellow eeek. I really want to find out but I really feel like this time it should be a suprise.... 5 weeks till my scan (hopefully as apt doesnt say scan just OB) if I had the money id go private scan just to see bubs for the first time :(


----------



## vtjess423

Congrats on all the gender scans! I'm another who can't wait to find out what I'm having. I still have several weeks til my scan, though I don't have an exact date yet. I don't have any feelings one way or the other, though I'm hoping for a girl! I just hope I'm not too disappointed if my bean turns out to be another boy. I love my son, though, so I know I'll love this one just as much either way. :thumbup: The most important thing I'm looking forward to is knowing my little bean is healthy. :) 

I'm pretty sure I've felt my bean move a few times though nothing consistent. It's earlier for me this time too as I didn't even "think" I was feeling anything until after 16 weeks with my son.


----------



## MommaBarry

As if waiting for a sonogram isn't torture enough, waiting on the hospital to call and tell you when its booked is killer!!!!

Took DS with me to my appointment and he got to hear LO kick the Doppler over and over. He thought it was really cool.

Heart rate is 144, im thinking we are having a little boy. Can't wait to find out!!


----------



## lindsayms05

We had our private scan yesterday and found out we're having a girl!! I wasn't able to get any good pictures of her, but I'm just thrilled to finally know what we are having. We stopped at the mall on our way home and bought a few girly outfits! 

Congrats to all the ladies who have found out and good luck to all you still waiting!


----------



## MommaBarry

Yay Lindsay!!!! :hugs:

I think buying clothes right after finding out really makes it all sink in!! Little girl shopping is so much fun!!!


----------



## mommytobe11

All you ladies are making me jealous!! :haha: three weeks until we find out what we're having! :happydance:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hey ladies, were staying team yellow :) we would love to know but the surprise will be worth it!!

I've felt tiny movements the last 2 days... So exiting!! 

Has anyone else 's tummy suddenly popped?! I feel sooo much bigger than 2 weeks ago!

Em xxx


----------



## melann13

@Emily, yes most definitely, just check out the pic I posted Sunday (page 239 :)

I still have 5 weeks before finding out gender (I'll be 21, 2). SOOOO Long to wait!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I give those of you that are staying team Yellow props. I couldn't do it.


----------



## Try Rocking

Yep, I couldn't do it. As it is I'm not sure I can refrain from telling everyone right away. I want to tell our families first in person but I have to wait a week for his side and 2 weeks for mine. :\

13 days to go before we hopefully find out!


----------



## SBinRI

Uuugh.... thrush.


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay so exciting to see various colors of jelly beans! :pink: :blue: :yellow:

I had a checkup today - heard HB. All is well. More bloodwork to check for spina bifida. Hopefully the end of the bloodwork. Next scan is Aug. 26 and we'll see if the 12 week gender guess was correct!


----------



## hakunamatata

xx Emily xx said:


> Hey ladies, were staying team yellow :) we would love to know but the surprise will be worth it!!
> 
> I've felt tiny movements the last 2 days... So exiting!!
> 
> Has anyone else 's tummy suddenly popped?! I feel sooo much bigger than 2 weeks ago!
> 
> Em xxx

I've felt movements too, especially after I've had a small glass of orange juice and I'm lying in bed. So cool right? :cloud9:


----------



## melann13

Week 16 made DH get me pickles and cheddar cheese (I do live in Wisconsin after all) :)
Other than that I really like chocolate milk.
Anybody else??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mommytobe11

melann13 said:


> Week 16 made DH get me pickles and cheddar cheese (I do live in Wisconsin after all) :)
> Other than that I really like chocolate milk.
> Anybody else??

I've been having the same craving as I did when I was pregnant with DS: fountain orange soda, preferably with crushed ice :haha:


----------



## despttc

I think I felt some movement yesterday and today,not exactly movement-like,kind of like tiny jabs. But I don't feel them all at the same place,they keep shifting. Is what I felt,baby movements?


----------



## lian_83

My next scan isn't until mid-September where I'll be 21weeks. We can't afford a private scan so I was relying on the nub/skull theory from the NT scan (leaning :blue:). Well gut feel is also :blue: so I'll go with that for now.


----------



## Worriedk

Hoe everyone is keeping well!
My 20 week scan is in September and I have my first midwife appointment today. Hope she is nice.
Busy day ahead as taking dd to get her first hair cut (trim) then we r going to attempt swimming. Just joined the gym for a special 6 wk membership. Been having high blood pressure so trying swimming to see if that helps.
Cravings..... For me it's ice lollies! 
My last pregnancy it was icecream!


----------



## vtjess423

despttc said:


> I think I felt some movement yesterday and today,not exactly movement-like,kind of like tiny jabs. But I don't feel them all at the same place,they keep shifting. Is what I felt,baby movements?

Despttc, it definitely could be baby! :thumbup: There's no way for us to tell you 100% that it is but it sounds like it to me. :) I'm sure you'll know for sure when it becomes more regular. 

I think I've felt my bean as well a few times at least. But it's so fleeting and infrequent I've almost convinced myself I'm imagining it! LOL It's been a while since I thought I felt something and I think the longer between movements the more convinced I am that I did imagine it. :dohh: Hopefully I'll start to feel more soon. I can't wait for the 9th to get here so I can hear my beans hb again!

As for cravings, I don't think I have any one that stands out. With my son, I always craved cheeseburgers all the time for some reason. And I had my hubby stopping by McDonald's to get me a double cheeseburger several times! LOL This time it's never anything specific; sometimes I want something salty....other times sweet...and still sometimes a cheeseburger! LOL Lately I've been wanting a salad and just haven't had the opportunity to get one. Maybe tonite for dinner!


----------



## wrightywales

Radiance said:


> Gender guesses please :)
> 
> This whole pregnancy I have thought girl, SO has though boy and plenty of friends have to. My last scan at 17w3d, I didn't see any nub or anything between the legs at all. Just a cute big round tummy with two little legs sticking out. :thumbup: I'm not going to be calling baby a girl until we have an official scan and answer.

I would have to guess boy :)


----------



## wrightywales

hakunamatata said:


> Yay so exciting to see various colors of jelly beans! :pink: :blue: :yellow:
> 
> I had a checkup today - heard HB. All is well. More bloodwork to check for spina bifida. Hopefully the end of the bloodwork. Next scan is Aug. 26 and we'll see if the 12 week gender guess was correct!

Glad your appointment went well :) x


----------



## wrightywales

Hello ladies

Congrats to everyone who has found out gender :)

Congrats to everyone staying team yellow i couldnt do it :)

Nothing much to report here not felt any movements yet but hope to soon :) just over 3 weeks and i will be half way through and 4 weeks today is my scan cant wait but time seems to be going so slow


----------



## goldstns

reading all the gender information makes me very impatient for Friday, when we find out. CANT WAIT! I need to keep myself very busy. We are having family come with us to the U/S and then we are having a big BBQ at our house after. Im getting excited.

Congrats to all you happy/healthy mommy's!


----------



## Raven86

Hey everyone, I'm new here. :) I'm due on Jan.4th and we just learned yesterday that we are going to have a little boy! I can't even process how excited I am, haha.


----------



## wrightywales

Raven86 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new here. :) I'm due on Jan.4th and we just learned yesterday that we are going to have a little boy! I can't even process how excited I am, haha.

Congrats again and welcome to the group :) x


----------



## melann13

Having aches and pains today. Hoping it's nothing to worry about. I twisted my back somehow this morning getting out of the shower. (My adorable Siamese always stands with his feet up on the tub edge waiting for me to get out and I bent over to kiss his little forehead- which is what he wants) Anyway, so that pain has an explanation. My abdomen is just achy today though. No strong pains and I wouldn't call it cramps... I've had RLP at times, but it's always been brief and sharp. This is quite uncomfortable... I'd feel better if it came and went...
Listened to LOs HB last night with the doppler and it has slowed to about 142 (totally normal I know) from about 150 last week. Still moving around lots. Maybe the lower HR and pain is just a growth spurt??


----------



## Lucy529

Melann woke up the same today feeling achy and no energy even a bit nauseas :(


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Lucy sorry you aren't feeling good today. Hope you get feeling better soon!

I just went and counted up the beans on the front page.
2 Boys, 4 girls, and 4 team yellows! So exciting! I swear more people have told genders on fb, but it isn't as easy to keep track of there.


----------



## vtjess423

I've had an achy feeling on and off throughout my pregnancy. Sometimes its more cramp-like and other times it's just achy. Very annoying but I'm just chalking it up to growing pains! :thumbup: Though I really can't wait until I can hear my beans hb again. I think I'll feel much better. I hope you both, melann and Lucy, feel better! :hugs:

And WhitheartsQ, I think it's going to tough to keep track in both places soon! LOL I think we are probably going on 200 Jellybeans in this group! I guess it's just a good time to have a baby!! :winkwink:

I can't wait to find out the gender. I'm a little jealous of all the scans (though happy for all of you too!!). :thumbup: I wish I could afford a private scan but it's just not possible right now so I'll have to wait for my 20 week scan, which I'm hoping will be 3 weeks from Friday! *fingers crossed*


----------



## WhitheartsQ

VTJESS I bet you are right! We do have a lot of jelly beans! lol. 
I'll keep my fxed you will have your scan soon! I know how you feel! Waiting is hard!


----------



## Lucy529

I'm feeling a bit better going to take a shower and get ready for work :). Broke down nd bought an angel sounds Doppler off eBay :) it was $20 free shipping should be getting here end of this week or Monday the latest now to tell my hubby which am sure he'll be ok with it 

I have my u/s apt next Thursday seems like a life time away


----------



## hakunamatata

WhitheartsQ said:


> Lucy sorry you aren't feeling good today. Hope you get feeling better soon!
> 
> I just went and counted up the beans on the front page.
> 2 Boys, 4 girls, and 4 team yellows! So exciting! I swear more people have told genders on fb, but it isn't as easy to keep track of there.

I should probably give up now trying to keep up with both pages :haha: I spent a while updating the FB page last night. Maybe someone else can update the genders on FB and I can add the other jelly beans here? It's hard to do while chasing a toddler :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

Going forward - I will update the front page on bnb with the different colored jelly beans. On the Facebook page, however, the first document is accessible by anyone who is on a laptop or desktop (unfortunately I haven't been able to edit through my phone or tablet). I spent some time last night updating EDD's and team pink or blue on the FB page last night, but it's very time consuming with chasing after a toddler, who is literally climbing my coffee table as I type :haha: 

I will leave it up to you guys to take care of the FB page. I've noticed Radiance and Pnutsprincess have been great with doing this :thumbup: Thank you!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hakuna just saw you have a little blue bean!! Congrads!! :happydance: One of each now!


----------



## hakunamatata

Thanks hon! It's not 100% certain yet because I was only 12 weeks at the time but I have another scan in 3 weeks then we will know for sure! It'd be very cool to have one of each.


----------



## xxemmyxx

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBabk5g7Hdg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## wrightywales

Congrats emmy :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Finally got the call and our ultrasound is August 20th!! :happydance:


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations!!!!

All these gender announcements, you're making it really hard for me to wait 12 more days lol


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay Emmy!


----------



## hakunamatata

goldstns said:


> reading all the gender information makes me very impatient for Friday, when we find out. CANT WAIT! I need to keep myself very busy. We are having family come with us to the U/S and then we are having a big BBQ at our house after. Im getting excited.
> 
> Congrats to all you happy/healthy mommy's!




Lucy529 said:


> I'm feeling a bit better going to take a shower and get ready for work :). Broke down nd bought an angel sounds Doppler off eBay :) it was $20 free shipping should be getting here end of this week or Monday the latest now to tell my hubby which am sure he'll be ok with it
> 
> I have my u/s apt next Thursday seems like a life time away




MommaBarry said:


> Finally got the call and our ultrasound is August 20th!! :happydance:




Try Rocking said:


> Congratulations!!!!
> 
> All these gender announcements, you're making it really hard for me to wait 12 more days lol

Not much longer!! :dance:


----------



## wrightywales

Try Rocking said:


> Congratulations!!!!
> 
> All these gender announcements, you're making it really hard for me to wait 12 more days lol

Ive got 28 days to wait for mine doesnt help time seems to be going slow or the fact OH has taken a job 4 hours away so will be staying away week days so now hes not going to be able to come with me and means he will miss all other appointments :(



MommaBarry said:


> Finally got the call and our ultrasound is August 20th!! :happydance:

YAY :)


----------



## vtjess423

I'm another who can't wait either! It seems like time is going at a snails pace. :dohh: I don't even have a date yet as I have to wait for my OB to give me a slip so I can schedule it. I won't get it until my appointment on the 9th. And my doctor wants me to schedule it 2 weeks after that appointment. So I have at least 3 more weeks to go!! I'm getting SOOOOOO impatient!! :haha:


----------



## melann13

5 weeks here... I just keep telling myself that the baby will he nice and big by then and we should get lots of nice pics. They have me go to the hospital where the US is fancier than at the clinic and they said it could take nearly an hour to see everything they check...so hopefully patience will pay off in a really nice scan. On the upside I picked out our nursery fabric!!
https://www.fashionablefabrics.com/...and-scene-on-cream-by-timeless-treasures.aspx


----------



## hakunamatata

Exactly. Very little doubt about the gender this far along.


----------



## shellideaks

My gender scan is booked for a week today. So excited! :happydance:


----------



## despttc

My doctor's appointment is tomorrow,feeling very tense,no idea why :-( My anomaly scan is in 4weeks. Trying hard to keep myself focused on team yellow *sigh* ;-)


----------



## SBinRI

Im finally in the second tri!!! Amazing! Seems like its dragging but I know with back to school and the fall/winter holidays this will fly by!!


----------



## salamander91

I hate being at the end of this group... my scan isn't for 7 weeks! :blush: I really want to pay for a private scan at 16 weeks but OH won't let me :growlmad:


----------



## shellideaks

salamander91 said:


> I hate being at the end of this group... my scan isn't for 7 weeks! :blush: I really want to pay for a private scan at 16 weeks but OH won't let me :growlmad:

Get one! I see you're in Cheshire like me, where abouts? I'm getting one next week for £40, you could maybe go there if it's not too far away :)


----------



## salamander91

shellideaks said:


> Get one! I see you're in Cheshire like me, where abouts? I'm getting one next week for £40, you could maybe go there if it's not too far away :)

I'm so tempted! It's about a 50 min drive from us which isn't too bad if mum will drive but otherwise I'd have to take a train for two hours.. still tempting for the price though. It was my birthday on monday and I'm still waiting to see what my brother and sister got me. It's usually money so if it is then I might treat myself. OH can't complain about me spending my birthday money :haha:


----------



## shellideaks

salamander91 said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> Get one! I see you're in Cheshire like me, where abouts? I'm getting one next week for £40, you could maybe go there if it's not too far away :)
> 
> I'm so tempted! It's about a 50 min drive from us which isn't too bad if mum will drive but otherwise I'd have to take a train for two hours.. still tempting for the price though. It was my birthday on monday and I'm still waiting to see what my brother and sister got me. It's usually money so if it is then I might treat myself. OH can't complain about me spending my birthday money :haha:Click to expand...

Sounds like my OH. He's complained about spending the £40 even though I'm paying for it with money from things I sold on eBay. Can't win with them lol.

I'll cross my fingers that your brother and sister give you money ;)


----------



## vtjess423

My scan, though not scheduled, should in about 3 weeks, which still seems so far away to me!! :dohh: I'm a bit jealous of all those who've had their gender scans. I'd LOVE to do a private one but we really can't afford it unfortunately. I have my next OB appointment on the 9th where I'll get to hear the heartbeat (and I'll get my slip to schedule my scan) so hopefully that can hold me over until I get my scan! :thumbup:


----------



## goldstns

question... I get high anxiety when flying and my OBGYN prescribed me Xanax. Anyone have experience with taking this while pregnant?


----------



## want2bemommy

For those not on the FB page- we are having :pink: :pink: and my due date is Jan 6


----------



## despttc

Congrats want2bemommy on pink and pink <3


----------



## hakunamatata

goldstns said:


> question... I get high anxiety when flying and my OBGYN prescribed me Xanax. Anyone have experience with taking this while pregnant?

My understanding is that all anxiety meds can pose risks. I take Klonopin occasionally but never while pregnant. Ask your doc though :thumbup: We are flying next month to FL and I'll be a bit jealous of my DH being able to have a drink!



want2bemommy said:


> For those not on the FB page- we are having :pink: :pink: and my due date is Jan 6

Congratulations!!


----------



## xx Emily xx

want2bemommy said:


> For those not on the FB page- we are having :pink: :pink: and my due date is Jan 6

Congratulations!! Lovely news!!

Em xxx


----------



## salamander91

Lemon and Second tri :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats Salmander !!!!


----------



## SBinRI

Right there with you Sal!! Glad to know I'm not the only one at the end of January!


----------



## salamander91

Me too SBinRI! I get so jealous sometimes of the ones at the beginning of Jan :blush: Glad I'm not on my own at the end :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

salamander91 said:


> Lemon and Second tri :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay!! :dance:


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations on second trimester!!!

10 more days to go until we hopefully find out what Monkey is!!! :D


----------



## hakunamatata

Try Rocking said:


> Congratulations on second trimester!!!
> 
> 10 more days to go until we hopefully find out what Monkey is!!! :D

Wow 18 weeks for you tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## despttc

Doctor's appointment over. Today my blood pressure was on the higher side. Doc says it was just my tension that caused the high value then and asked me not to worry. But have been asked to have follow up pressure recordings :-(


----------



## Try Rocking

I know! It's crazy. Pretty soon we'll be over the halfway mark! 

They're probably just being careful, I wouldn't worry too much at this point despttc :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Hope you're okay despttc


----------



## despttc

hakunamatata said:


> Hope you're okay despttc

Feeling a little down,hakuna :-( All these days,I've hearing MIL's story of her fight against high blood pressure in her first pregnancy. Those stories are haunting me now *sigh*


----------



## vtjess423

despttc said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Hope you're okay despttc
> 
> Feeling a little down,hakuna :-( All these days,I've hearing MIL's story of her fight against high blood pressure in her first pregnancy. Those stories are haunting me now *sigh*Click to expand...

I'm sure it was just your nerves at being a the doctor that caused your high bp, desptcc. :hugs: And your doctors are just being cautious. And I wouldn't think your MIL's pregnancy would have any bearing on yours so I would try not to let her stories worry you (though I know that's easier said than done). But even if it isn't, having high blood pressure isn't the end of the world. I had it with my son and, unfortunately for me, I now have it even when not pregnant (it runs in the family unfortunately). But there are several bp meds that are safe during pregnancy so there are ways to control it so it doesn't affect your lo. I'm on labetalol which I currently take once a day and it's working great. My bp has been just fine throughout my pg so far. And what's good about Labetalol it's very easy to up the dosage if it starts not working. So I understand your fears but I promise all will be OK! :hugs: And if you are really worried, try lowering your salt intake. Salt is one thing that can cause your bp to go up so if you usually like to add salt to your food, maybe try to limit. Good Luck to you! And if you have any questions about high bp, I'd be happy to answer them if I can.


----------



## lauraclili

I hope everyone's doing ok. Just a flying visit from me. 

X


----------



## wrightywales

17 weeks today and peanut is the size of an onion :)

Happy 17 weeks to hakuna aswell :)


----------



## hakunamatata

despttc said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Hope you're okay despttc
> 
> Feeling a little down,hakuna :-( All these days,I've hearing MIL's story of her fight against high blood pressure in her first pregnancy. Those stories are haunting me now *sigh*Click to expand...

Hang in there hon :hugs: VTJess had some great tips! :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

lauraclili said:


> I hope everyone's doing ok. Just a flying visit from me.
> 
> X

Well hello :plane: (you flying in)


----------



## melann13

Totally made myself a banana split just now. I don't think I've ever wanted/had one before. I just keep telling myself that if banana+nuts>ice cream+ caramel sauce, it's a healthy snack for baby...
haha.. I know I'm full of it, but I have a huge pan of zucchini and carrots roasting in the oven for supper with chicken sausage, so it evens out... :blush:


----------



## mommytobe11

melann13 said:


> Totally made myself a banana split just now. I don't think I've ever wanted/had one before. I just keep telling myself that if banana+nuts>ice cream+ caramel sauce, it's a healthy snack for baby...
> haha.. I know I'm full of it, but I have a huge pan of zucchini and carrots roasting in the oven for supper with chicken sausage, so it evens out... :blush:

All of that sounds deliciousssss!


----------



## Lucy529

Melann that sounds yummy :). Enjoy 

Happy new week ladies !!!!


----------



## Radiance

I just got back from my daughter's check up, weighed myself on one of those really old scales. Apparently I gained 5 pounds in 3 days! No way.. I'm going to a store and buying an electric scale!! :haha:


----------



## vtjess423

A banana split sounds yummy! :) I'm currently eating a bowl of strawberry and peach frozen yogurt for dessert. They were on sale at the grocery store and I couldn't resist! :icecream: So good!!


----------



## hakunamatata

I recently had a banana split!


----------



## goldstns

found out we are having a :pink:


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats goldstns !!!


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations!!!!


Luckily I have camping to distract me for the next few days. We hopefully find out on Monday the 12th!


----------



## wrightywales

goldstns said:


> found out we are having a :pink:

Congratilations


----------



## SBinRI

Today is day 5 of some sort of stomach hug. I cant keep anything in. Ive been eating the brat diet and drinking lots of water and pedialyte. Doesn't matter. My eczema is hoing nuts and my lips are chapped- so def signs of dehydration. Im so tired I could cry. Calling the doc when they open in 40mins but the thought of getting up n shpwered and three kids dressed etc is too much to handle right now. Im NOT an emotional person by any means but I just want to cry.


----------



## Ameli

:hugs: SB!


----------



## vtjess423

Congrats to goldstns! :)

And I'm sorry you aren't feeling well, SBrini!! :hugs: I'd probably wanna cry in your shoes as well so there's nothing wrong with that. Hopefully you can get in to see the doctor and they can give you something to help! Feel better, hun!!

I'm feeling pretty good. (17 weeks today!! :happydance:) But I have been getting this uncomfortable feeling/pains at the bottom of my "bump" which is not really a bump but it's the best way to explain where the feeling is. I'm going to ask my doctor about it at my appointment on Friday but does anyone else have experience with something similar? It only happens when I'm walking or standing and while not extemely painful it's very uncomfortable. :wacko: I'm not too concerned but if anyone has advice/experience I'm all ears! 

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## hakunamatata

Congrats Goldstns!! :pink:

Hope you feel better soon SB :hugs:


----------



## goldstns

Sorry you aren't feeling good SB. I kinda feel the same way. I feel like I am going to throw up. Its been going on for 2 days now and I was just thinking that I was happy to be done with the first tri.... but I feel sick again.


----------



## SBinRI

Im waiting for the doc to call back. Didn't want to go in for an appt to either just be sent home or sent on to the hospital for an iv. Id rather wait for the doc herself to say that she wants to see me or just send me straight to the hosp. My mom is coming over to play with my munchkins so I can rest.


----------



## Ameli

Congrats Goldstns! My anatomy scan is scheduled for August 18th! 2 more weeks today! *must be patient*


----------



## goldstns

DH is a little worried about our gender scan because baby girl wasn't opening her legs for us.... so the ultrasound tech took a long time and begged her to move her legs... but Im pretty sure it is a girls and believe the tech. 

Question: any suggestions on sleeping comfortable? I have been doing the body pillow lean on the side thing (if that makes sense), but my hips KILL!


----------



## want2bemommy

No advice, I use two wedge pillows but I just keep flip flopping. I was up from 3-6am and had to finally sleep on the couch :-(


----------



## Ameli

I bought a Snoogle and it's working pretty well for me so far.


----------



## Lucy529

If you find a comfy way to sleep share I was up most of the night flipping back and forth I have a body pillow and extra pillows but nothing helps :( then I worked early so am ready for a nap luckily my hubby said he would pamper me today :)


----------



## goldstns

Thanks for the advice ladies! I might try a snoogle


----------



## vtjess423

If it's your hips that's bothering you, have you tried to put the body pillow between your legs? That's what helped me when I was pregnant with my son. I sleep more often with one leg bent and the other straight so what I do is sleep with my bent leg on top of the body pillow and just keep the other straight like normal. It seemed to help keep my hips in line and they seemed to hurt less. When I was pregnant with my son at one point, when hubby wasn't home (he worked nights), I had two pillows one on each side so if I switched sides I had a pillow at the ready. LOL This time I'm trying to do the same...but it doesn't always work; some nights I sleep better than others.


----------



## Radiance

I'm definitely having a boy! He's giving me too many scares!! :trouble: :haha:
Called my midwife today and asked about the pain I've been in, she asked some questions and then said she wanted to see me in a day or two to check for preterm labor. I've had constant severe low abdominal and low back pain with a lot of vaginal pressure and some vaginal pain. It's been three days and the pain has not stopped at all, I do know he is already positioned head down and has been for a month now. Glad I see the high risk OB Thursday so we can start injections and whatever else he has planned.


----------



## Lucy529

Radiance glad your being seen soon Hun :hugs:


----------



## melann13

I have the Boppy body pillow and sleep with the rounder end under my head, hug the middle like a stuffed teddy bear and then put my right leg bent on top of the bottom part and then leave the left leg straight so I'm at a bit of an angle towards my belly, easier to keep from laying on my back that way.
DH wakes me up all the time to tell me I've rolled to my back and need to flip. He's so worried. It's kind of adorable and annoying at the same time.


----------



## Lucy529

Melann LOL it's funny how they worry but cute too 

So I got my Doppler and heard baby :) :happydance: hubby heard it to but only for a bit bc then she moved away LOL will try tonight :)


----------



## melann13

Lucy, just a head's up, I have found it harder to get my LO's HB as he/she has gotten bigger. I find it quickly, but the baby moves a lot and I can only hear it constantly for a couple seconds and then I have to go find it again! It just measn that I can't get a count on the dopplar because baby won't hold still long enough!


----------



## Lucy529

Melann thanks for the heads up mine doesn't have a display thing so just hearing it for a second is enough for me :) but def hear the movement too


----------



## despttc

vtjess423 said:


> If it's your hips that's bothering you, have you tried to put the body pillow between your legs? That's what helped me when I was pregnant with my son. I sleep more often with one leg bent and the other straight so what I do is sleep with my bent leg on top of the body pillow and just keep the other straight like normal. It seemed to help keep my hips in line and they seemed to hurt less. When I was pregnant with my son at one point, when hubby wasn't home (he worked nights), I had two pillows one on each side so if I switched sides I had a pillow at the ready. LOL This time I'm trying to do the same...but it doesn't always work; some nights I sleep better than others.

Thank you so much,vtjess <3 . I was sleeping the one-straight-one-bent way for a long time and couldn't sort out the cause of my recent hip ache. I'm giving your tip a try today:flower:


----------



## despttc

17weeks!!!!!:happydance: :yipee:

Feeling elated that God carried me this far into pregnancy *thankful*


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats despttc !!


----------



## xx Emily xx

I'm 17 weeks today too!! Exiting stuff! Ordered a Doppler yesterday which should be here by Friday!!

Em xxx


----------



## Piperette

Congrats despttc and xx Emily xx. 

Two more days for me until 17 weeks. Exciting!


----------



## lian_83

Congrats Emily, despttc... Nearing the halfway point!! :thumbup:

My MS has finally subsided and my appetite is back. Wonder when I'll start showing. My bump is still very much like a bloat.


----------



## vtjess423

despttc said:


> Thank you so much,vtjess <3 . I was sleeping the one-straight-one-bent way for a long time and couldn't sort out the cause of my recent hip ache. I'm giving your tip a try today:flower:

No prob, despttc. I hope the tip helps! :thumbup: And congrats on the 17 weeks! I hit 17 weeks yesterday as well!! :happydance:

I have my next OB appointment on Friday and can't wait to hear my beans hb again. I'll get my slip for my 20 week scan too and then I can make my appointment! YAY!! I can't wait to see my bean again and know he/she is all right. And to find out the gender. I'm getting sooooo impatient! LOL


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay for new weeks! Things are moving right along!


----------



## Worriedk

Congrats to all those so far who have found out gender. 
Hope those who r getting sore/ uncomfortable start feeling better soon!
Time starting to go a bit quicker now thankfully. 
Hope everyone is taking it easy! Xo


----------



## wrightywales

Hello ladies

hope everyone is doing well

Sorry not been on here much the last few days (have been on the fb group) We have had a few things going on that have had our minds a bit overworked. Midwife payed me a visit on Saturday as Peanut has a 1 in 9 chance of downs syndrome. So after a good chat with OH we decided to not have amnio due to the risk i could miscarry. Peanut will be so loved no matter what :) Had an appointment today with a consultant who explained the amnio test, why they want me to have it and the risks. He also discussed any issues/problems peanut could have if he/she did have downs. We still refused to have the amnio after that so now i will be consultant led care so they can keep a closer eye on peanut and i will get extra scans (growth scans) at 24, 28, 32 and 36 weeks which will be nice. Not what i expected for my pregnancy but still looking forward to meeting peanut in January and just hope everything turns out fine but we will be preparing ourselves for every eventuality :)


----------



## hakunamatata

WW big hugs :hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

Thanks hakuna :) x


----------



## Lucy529

WW :hugs: praying that everything is ok with peanut


----------



## melann13

Sounds like you have a fantastic attitude WrightyWales, and I always remind myself that people I've know with Down's are some of the happiest people I know and their joy is contagious.


----------



## xxemmyxx

I would make the same decision WW, peanut will be gorgeous and loved no matter what. :hugs:


----------



## lindsayms05

WW...Im so sorry for the stress you must be feeling right now. My husband and I would be doing the exact same as you guys. Keep in mind...there's an 8/9 chance that everything is just fine with your lo. If your peanut does happen to have downs, there are a lot of great support groups and resources out there. Stay strong!!


----------



## WhitheartsQ

WW I have worked with downs kids before, and absolutely love them! I love the choice you guys have made. I hope you don't stress too much, and that it all turns out. hugs!


----------



## hakunamatata

Hey Whit, my mom was a special needs teacher for many years, and I used to go with my mom to the summer camp that she taught. I met a lot of kids with downs. Very sweet! I used to get a lot of hugs from them.

WW hoping everything turns out okay.


----------



## WhitheartsQ

hakunamatata said:


> Hey Whit, my mom was a special needs teacher for many years, and I used to go with my mom to the summer camp that she taught. I met a lot of kids with downs. Very sweet! I used to get a lot of hugs from them.
> 
> WW hoping everything turns out okay.

Very cute! Yep, hugs are big!


----------



## Ameli

Thinking of you, WW. Sounds like either way baby will be very loved. I love your attitude about it all. <3


----------



## HawkLover

Dang*ligament pains. All i can say is OUCH!!


----------



## despttc

wrightywales said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> hope everyone is doing well
> 
> Sorry not been on here much the last few days (have been on the fb group) We have had a few things going on that have had our minds a bit overworked. Midwife payed me a visit on Saturday as Peanut has a 1 in 9 chance of downs syndrome. So after a good chat with OH we decided to not have amnio due to the risk i could miscarry. Peanut will be so loved no matter what :) Had an appointment today with a consultant who explained the amnio test, why they want me to have it and the risks. He also discussed any issues/problems peanut could have if he/she did have downs. We still refused to have the amnio after that so now i will be consultant led care so they can keep a closer eye on peanut and i will get extra scans (growth scans) at 24, 28, 30 and 32 weeks which will be nice. Not what i expected for my pregnancy but still looking forward to meeting peanut in January and just hope everything turns out fine but we will be preparing ourselves for every eventuality :)

:hugs:
I love your attitude. God bless you. May be have a happy pregnancy and a perfectly healthy, beautiful baby:baby:


----------



## want2bemommy

My nuchal test was good, although the perinatologist said the QUAD came back higher risk, but he said he wasn't concerned since it can be unreliable in twin pregnancies. I will love our babies anyway they are born. When we first found out I was pregnant, before my husband had any emotional attachment, he was concerned about Down syndrome, but now he is better- I think it's just nerves. Last night he told me he'd protect me and the babies from anyone and anything lol. Papa bear instincts are kicking in hardcore for him


----------



## despttc

want2bemommy said:


> My nuchal test was good, although the perinatologist said the QUAD came back higher risk, but he said he wasn't concerned since it can be unreliable in twin pregnancies. I will love our babies anyway they are born. When we first found out I was pregnant, before my husband had any emotional attachment, he was concerned about Down syndrome, but now he is better- I think it's just nerves. Last night he told me he'd protect me and the babies from anyone and anything lol. Papa bear instincts are kicking in hardcore for him

That was super cute of your DH :flower:


----------



## Piperette

Good morning everyone,

our baby is 17 weeks along today and now the size of an onion.

:flower:


----------



## vtjess423

Good morning everyone! (Or good afternoon/evening whichever it is for you! LOL) I hope everyone is doing well today. I'm looking forward to my OB appointment tomorrow. I'll get to hear my bean's hb again and I'll finally get my slip so I can schedule my anatomy scan! Yay!! :happydance: I had originally planned to schedule it for the 23rd as I was going to be off work...but now my schedule has changed and I won't be off that day. So I don't know when I'll schedule it now. I'm still leaning towards the 23rd but I also don't want to take time off work if can help it (any time I use now will mean less for when the baby is here). So I don't know. I'll have to think about it and see. My hubby suggested see if I can schedule it on a Friday afternoon so he can be there too, which I'd love, so I'll have to take that into consideration as well. I'll see what my doctor says tomorrow about when she wants it done and decide after that.


----------



## Lucy529

Vtjess hope your able to find a happy solution that works for you 

Mine's tom at 2 pm can barely stand it am so excited I got three people telling me its a girl my hubby I found is leaning towards boy but would be happy either way 

Morning/afternoon ladies :wave:


----------



## hakunamatata

Jess good luck tomorrow! Hope it's smooth sailing with scheduling the scan, too.


----------



## melann13

@vtjess I moved mine by a week so that DH can be there. I think if at all possible you'll appreciate having him there. Not only to share in the complete excitement, but also the anxiety. It's kind of like that moment when the bride walks down the aisle and only a few people see the look on the groom's face. I want to see my DH's face when he sees our baby. (our only other US is my profile pic and you can't see much at all).


----------



## hakunamatata

Hey Mel I was wondering, do you have a journal?

Shellideaks is getting the gender scan today :dance:

I will update front page after I get home from Maine next week :thumbup:


----------



## melann13

No I don't Hakuna. Does it seem like I should ? :)
The ladies on my TTC board (I still check in with them) are discussing names today. Kind of fun. We have two picked for each gender in case the LO doesn't look like one vs the other. Anyone else have opinions on this?


----------



## hakunamatata

Naw I was just going to stalk your journal if you did :)

Better to have extra name options IMO. What are you considering (if you want to share)? 

OH and I have had a few lengthy conversations and we have chosen Robert and Caitlin.


----------



## hakunamatata

Btw Mel you married your OH exactly 2 days before I met mine on Aug 13, 2007. You have an anniversary coming up!


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

Hope everyone is ok :)

Good luck tomorrow Jess :)

wanted to share my prefect little peanuts heartbeat at 16+3 :) (finally got OH to send it to me lol) hope it works ok :)

https://dw4.convertfiles.com/files/0094296001375972057/record020.mp3


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay!! :dance:


----------



## lindsayms05

Good luck to all the ladies having scans soon!! While we already had a private gender scan and were told we're team pink, I am a bit anxious to get our big scan done through the hospital next week. Of course I want to make sure everything is a-okay with the baby, but I also want to make sure our baby girl hasn't suddenly become and baby boy lol. The equipment the tech used at the private scan didn't seem the greatest, and we were only 16 weeks, so I'm feeling a little iffy about it. We'll see in due time, though. I've already bought quite a bit of girly stuff though so I hope she's still a she...lol


----------



## hakunamatata

Woot! :pink:


----------



## shellideaks

Gender scan went great, baby is measuring perfectly and looks healthy. It's a boy! He was very eager to display his bits lol.

And pics :D

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp139/shellideaks/IMG_20130808_173320_zpsd8488999.jpg

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp139/shellideaks/IMG_20130808_173453_zps3c807beb.jpg

We're calling him Nate :cloud9:


----------



## vtjess423

hakunamatata said:


> Jess good luck tomorrow! Hope it's smooth sailing with scheduling the scan, too.

Thanks, hakuna! :)



melann13 said:

> @vtjess I moved mine by a week so that DH can be there. I think if at all possible you'll appreciate having him there. Not only to share in the complete excitement, but also the anxiety. It's kind of like that moment when the bride walks down the aisle and only a few people see the look on the groom's face. I want to see my DH's face when he sees our baby. (our only other US is my profile pic and you can't see much at all).

Yeah I'd definitely like him to be there if at all possible. He was there when we found out our son's gender but he had worked all night and was exhaused and he ended falling asleep in the chair while the sonographer worked. :haha: So he missed the big reveal though he claimed he knew. He says he can always tell the gender of any baby based on the mother (he has to touch them though and not in a pervy way!! LOL). He's Native American in heritage and claims they have a "secret" method to determining gender. And in his defense, I haven't known him to be wrong! But I'd definitely like him to be there and maybe this time stay awake! :haha: So I'm going to try my hardest to schedule it on a day and time he's not working but it's going to depend on the availability of the radiology place we get them done too. :) Fingers crossed they have a good time for us! :)

Thanks for the good luck as well wighty! 

And congrats on the boy, shelli! :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay Shelli :) :blue:


----------



## hakunamatata

Your OH is Native American Jess? Jealous! I'm planning on marrying Jacoby Ellsbury if things don't work out with my OH :haha:


----------



## vtjess423

hakunamatata said:


> Your OH is Native American Jess? Jealous! I'm planning on marrying Jacoby Ellsbury if things don't work out with my OH :haha:

LOL Yes, he's Native American. Not technically 100%, he's got some Irish blood in there as well, but he is a member of a reservation and on all paperwork that ask for ethnicity he can put Native American. :) Jacoby Ellsbury is definitely yummy! :winkwink:


----------



## despttc

My palpitations have increased through the past few days. Headaches too have become more frequent. Should I be worried?


----------



## melann13

Nope, sorry Hakuna, no journal, but am happy to answer any questions... no shame here!
Yes, our 6 year anniversary is this Sunday. We have a date night planned and now tickets to the Packers pre-season game for tomorrow, which will be very fun.

I will share our names here, as I know all of you ladies are far too lovely to say anything disparaging.:thumbup: 
For a :blue: I'd like to use my dad's name (Robert) as the middle name as I'm his only child (and not passing on the last name). Our first choice for boy is Elijah. Second is Elliot. But I don't like the sound of Elliot Robert as they end with the same sound. Quirky part of me wants to use Ro as a middle name as it's the first two letters of both of our dad's names (Robert and Roc). BUT... if baby doesn't look like an Elijah, it may be Elliot Matthew (Matthew being DH's middle name and my brother's name).
For a :pink: the name I'm in love with is Felicity. (I'm a Latin geek and went through several Latin-rooted names). Other choice is Charlotte. Middle name here is up for debate, but we like Jo as our mothers are Joan and JoAnn, so the same deal as Ro above, and both girl first names are very feminine and would be fine with Jo. My first name is Melissa and my dad always called me Lissa Anne (my middle name). If we had a little Felicity, she could also be Lissa. My dad and I are very close and have an absolutely wonderful relationship. He told my mom he wants us to have a girl because his memories of me as a baby are the happiest of his life. Makes me well up, love him so much. :kiss:


----------



## hakunamatata

Is it stress despttc? :hugs:

Jess - Jacoby Ellsbury and Taylor Lautner! I should've had a Native American before I settled down! :dohh: My OH is Italian, Irish, and French Canadian. Looks more Italian.

Mel - love the name ideas :)


----------



## britt1986

melann13 said:


> Yes, our 6 year anniversary is this Sunday. We have a date night planned and now tickets to the Packers pre-season game for tomorrow, which will be very fun.

Jealous! I love the Packers!


----------



## mommytobe11

I've been seeing a lot of parents with Elijah on their list! That's what ours will be if he's a boy! :) Elijah Jesus (Jesus after FIL, who I sadly never got to meet)


----------



## vtjess423

hakunamatata said:


> Is it stress despttc? :hugs:
> 
> Jess - Jacoby Ellsbury and Taylor Lautner! I should've had a Native American before I settled down! :dohh: My OH is Italian, Irish, and French Canadian. Looks more Italian.
> 
> Mel - love the name ideas :)


LOL I think Taylor Lautner is definitely good looking but definitely a bit to young for me! :winkwink:

Great ideas on the names guys! We are still debating on names at the moment. For a girl it'll probably be Jocelyn Fay - Jocelyn i've loved since I was a child and even had a cabbage patch kid with the name and Fay is both mine and hubby's mom's middle name. :) For a boy I have no idea really...though I'm considering my maiden name which was Walker, though I'm not sure if I like it as a first name. And the middle name is still completely up in the air. My hubby likes Jethro Leroy (any one know what that's from? LOL) but I'm not a big fan though my grandfather's (who I never met) middle name was Leroy so there is a family connection there. :) So we are still thinking!


----------



## melann13

@Vtjess, I know of someone I went to college with who named her second son Ridge Walker. (their children ALL have "interesting names" Stone Buster, Star Lite, Ridge Walker, and Gage Bond)


----------



## salamander91

vtjess- NCIS? I'm a total addict but he's Leroy Jethro so it confused me :haha:

For a girl we're thinking Lilia Scarlett Aubrey. We were sure on Lily for ages but it's so common now I was getting put off. I heard Lilia and just fell in love.

If its a boy he'll be Flynn Norman Alan. Norman and Alan are my grandads names, they both passed away earlier this year so i really want to honour them. I'm not really sure if all of the n's work together though so not entirely decided.

We both have two middle names so want to give bubs two as well :flower:


----------



## melann13

I love the name Lilia, also Liliana. Liliana is on our long list, but unless we have 4 or so girls I don't think we'll get there! :)


----------



## salamander91

Liliana is pretty! I've tried to keep first names to one or two syllables because OH has a three syllable surname and I think anymore would be too much.


----------



## vtjess423

melann13 said:

> @Vtjess, I know of someone I went to college with who named her second son Ridge Walker. (their children ALL have "interesting names" Stone Buster, Star Lite, Ridge Walker, and Gage Bond)

Wow they all are interesting names! :) I like the idea of different names... but I don't want it to be too different if that makes any sense. That's why I'm not sure about Walker. But I thought a cute nickname would be Ker. :thumbup: So I dunno...I'm still so unsure. LOL




salamander91 said:


> vtjess- NCIS? I'm a total addict but he's Leroy Jethro so it confused me :haha:

Yup you are right about NCIS. LOL My hubby got it from there. I've only seen a few episodes myself so I didn't know it was actually the other way around. :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Radiance wanted me to let you know her little boy died :cry: She was checked today because she had stomach pains and was throwing up yesterday, and there was no heartbeat. She was 20 weeks. She was admitted to the hospital today as well. Please keep her and her family in your thoughts and prayers.

:hugs:


----------



## want2bemommy

Omg! My heart cries for her :-( poor thing.


----------



## Ameli

Oh no! I am so sad for Radiance! I will be thinking about her and her family. Thank you for letting us know Hakuna.


----------



## wrightywales

omg :cry::cry: thinking of radiance and her family :( xxx


----------



## vtjess423

Im so sorry to hear that! :( Radiance & her family are in my thoughts & prayers. :hugs:


----------



## britt1986

How can I get a January Jelly Beans on my signature?


----------



## Lucy529

So sorry to hear about Radiance will be thinking of her :hugs:


----------



## despttc

Thinking of Radiance and her family:cry:


----------



## xxemmyxx

So sad to hear about radiance :cry:


----------



## goldstns

My heart is with radiance and her family!

For names we are thinking: 
Alia ___?__
Mila Alice
Layla Alice

We want to use "al" in her name somewhere for my grandpa Alexander and DH's grandma Alice


----------



## hakunamatata

I like Mila :flower:


----------



## Lucy529

It's a BOY !!!!


----------



## lindsayms05

Woohoo!! Congrats on team blue Lucy! :) have you picked out a name yet?


----------



## Lucy529

Yes it will be Alexander Jose and even hubby gave him his nickname, Lucas LOL. His grandma who has passed used to call hubby that so he wants that as a nickname


----------



## lian_83

Sincerest condolences to Radiance. :hug:


----------



## shellideaks

Congrats on team blue Lucy :)


----------



## SBinRI

Love and prayers for strength & peace to Radiance and her family.


----------



## salamander91

Congratulations Lucy! Love his name.


----------



## wrightywales

Congratulations Lucy


----------



## hakunamatata

Congrats Lucy!! :blue:


----------



## Lucy529

First off thanks :)

I need some advice I might just be hormonal but I made a comment about how I realized my hubby really wanted a boy (he would of been just as happy had it been a girl) but men always want the mini me LOL but a friend who as had many losses messagespd me saying well after her losses I should just be happy my lo is healthy which I am and I know what a blessing he is to us but is there anything wrong with being excited :shrug: 

I might not have had as many losses but I was given a slim to none chance of conceiving on my own. I know it's a miracle am this far but am so happy my hubby gets a little buddy (he acts like kid too LOL) I don't know I might of taken it the wrong way it just upset me


----------



## hakunamatata

It's totally normal DH wants a boy - mine wanted one too even though he loves our little girl dearly. It's sad your friend has gone through all that, but she still shouldn't be peeing on your parade and sending you judgmental messages like that IMO.


----------



## Ameli

Lucy, I agree with Hakuna. She's probably hurting and a bit jealous. Just try to keep in mind that her comments to you have more to do with her than anything you said.


----------



## Lucy529

Ameli I understand she's hurting and I tried to limit how much I shared bc I do know how hard it is she's removed me as her friend so I guess that's that. Her comment first angered me but its made me cry too


----------



## Ameli

:hugs: You did nothing wrong. I'm sorry she's reacting this way and taking it out on you. It's a shame, and hopefully she'll calm down and realize how irrational and unfair it is for her to behave that way. But either way, you haven't done anything wrong here in my opinion.


----------



## MommaBarry

Awww Lucy :hugs:

First off yay!!! :happydance: your having a boy!!! 

As for your friend, its sad she cant just be happy for you. And if she has now removed you as her friend, you can now not feel censored to share your good news.


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks ladies am going to cheer myself up and get hubby to take me to get a few things for our boy :) so glad I have you all :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Lucy529 said:


> Ameli I understand she's hurting and I tried to limit how much I shared bc I do know how hard it is she's removed me as her friend so I guess that's that. Her comment first angered me but its made me cry too

That's crazy!!!

If it makes you feel any better, I had one friend who was LTTC who literally stopped talking to me when I got pregnant w/ #2. She still talks to all our mutual friends except for me and it SUCKS. Funny enough, she has one kid, and the friends she is talking to all have one kid, and the only difference between me and all our other mutual friends is that I'm on my second kid. So it's like extra special punishment for me. I have been nothing but supportive of her the entire time she's been TTC, and like you, I also limited what I shared about the pregnancy but clearly it's a jealousy issue on her end. It sounds like your friend is having jealousy issues too.

Oddly enough, my other LTTC friends who don't have any kids haven't shut me out. It's just this one person. So I know I didn't do anything wrong. And neither did you! :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

Hakuna wow some people I'm glad I have you guys as support as I don't have many friends as is so thanks, am feeling better my hubby hugged me and said to ignore negative things we know we love our son and that should be enough. 

I guess I should prepare myself my BIL wanted a son really bad so bad he was pissed when they told him their last was a girl, he married my cousin and she no longer can have kids so were just waiting for that reaction.


----------



## vtjess423

Congrats again on the boy, Lucy!! :hugs: I'm so sorry that you had to deal with that reaction from your friend. You haven't done anything wrong and even though she is hurting, it's no reason to take it out on you. Maybe when she's had time to think about things, she'll realize that she was wrong. I agree with your hubby and that you should just ignore the negative comments. You'll both love your son no matter what and that will be enough! 

On a different note, I had my OB appointment yesterday and it went well. I got to hear my bean's hb and it was about 150. She found it pretty quickly but we didn't hear it for too long before he/she moved away. My doc tried to find it again, but didn't try to hard as she'd heard enough. :) So while I'm not feeling too much movement yet, my bean is definitely active! :thumbup: I got some blood work done to test for downs and a few other things and since I've been having some cramping they are going to test me for a UTI, just to make sure. My nurse said they should have the results for that by Monday. I was also given my slip to schedule my 20 week scan and she wants it done between 2-3 weeks from now. She said no sooner just to make sure they can see what they need to see. I didn't get a chance to call and make the appointment yesterday but I'm going to call on Monday. So in a few days I'll at least have a date to look forward to! :happydance:

I hope everyone is having a good Saturday!


----------



## Ameli

Exciting, VTJess! Can't wait to hear about your scan!


----------



## Lucy529

Vtjess great news can't wait to hear about your scan. I have my official 20 week one in two weeks this time with a specialist I have to travel 3 hrs for, it was closer but now they're sending me to another one


----------



## vtjess423

I can't wait either!! :haha: But that kinds stinks that you have to drive 3 hours to see the specialist Lucy. I'm sure it'll be worth it though when you seen your boy on the screen! :thumbup: Where I go is right up the street from me so that makes it easy; they do all kinds of scans there - xrays, ultrasounds, mammograms, MRIs, etc. When I was pg with my son I had to see a specialist as well because they were worried about his growth. But that specialist is only about an hour from me so it wasn't too bad.


----------



## Try Rocking

Having to drive 3 hours is harsh, at least it's nice weather and not in the middle of winter!
Congratulations on your little boy! 

I have my ultrasound in 48 hours and 12 minutes (but who's keeping track?) and I'm keeping everything crossed that Monkey does not keep anything crossed lol 
I'd love another girl but as long as my baby is healthy I will be thrilled. I just can't wait to find out!


----------



## HawkLover

So i have a appt on Monday for the quadruple scan. My doctor had told me last appt that id be able to find out the gender of baby.. That's if the baby showed the goods. Well I called up to the hospital yesterday to ask if I needed to hold my bladder cause I got nothing in the mail saying so.. They told me they won't do the ultrasound til 20+ weeks. I explained to her what the doctor had told me but she just repeated herself. /: This is the second time my doctor lady lied to me. First time was about the NT scan. Now this time about the ultrasound.. My mom was even In the room and heard her say that we could find out. I'm very upset!!


----------



## WhitheartsQ

My prayers are with Radiance.

Congrats on your boy Lucy! So exciting! I am sorry for the way your friend acted. You have done no wrong.

Yay for VTJESS on your date coming soon!

Try Rocking, so excited to hear your results! Coming up quick!!


----------



## Ameli

Sorry, Hawklover! I had something similar happen to me last week. I was told by my OB (my husband heard this too) that on the next visit (last Monday) we would do a scan. Then at my appointment last Monday, he said it wouldn't be for another 2 weeks. It is/was disappointing, but I know that appt will be here before we know it. He explained that for the anatomy scan it was important that baby is big enough to see all of the detail that they need to see (heart, brain, etc.). I think maybe the doctors get in a hurry and don't realize/remember what they tell us.


----------



## Radiance

If anyone would like to see pictures of Elijah, you are welcome to add my FB or click the link.. I decided not to upload them to our FB group because I thought it might be too much for some. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/s...ander-larsen-20-weeks-1-day.html#post28915349


----------



## hakunamatata

I was just thinking about you hon. Thanks for sharing. :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

Radiance praying for you Hun, thanks for sharing. :hugs:


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Lovely pictures. Thank you for sharing. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## hakunamatata

:cry:


----------



## Lucy529

Yesterday at the apt she started off by telling me that the specialist would do the measurements I immediately thought she was going to say no scan but then said she would take a quick look and asked if we wanted to know gender :) 

The drive to Denver is beautiful and we are going to have to end up staying the night there bc I have to see two dif doctors just got to wait for exact dates and times and get everything set but she said def in two weeks


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Lucy that will be a nice little get away! I drove through Denver a few years back and loved it!


----------



## hakunamatata

Hey Lucy and Whitney, we've hit or are hitting the 18 week mark :)


----------



## WhitheartsQ

I know!! So excited! Tomorrow! Then friday we will find out the gender! Exciting week all around!!!


----------



## HawkLover

Ameli said:


> Sorry, Hawklover! I had something similar happen to me last week. I was told by my OB (my husband heard this too) that on the next visit (last Monday) we would do a scan. Then at my appointment last Monday, he said it wouldn't be for another 2 weeks. It is/was disappointing, but I know that appt will be here before we know it. He explained that for the anatomy scan it was important that baby is big enough to see all of the detail that they need to see (heart, brain, etc.). I think maybe the doctors get in a hurry and don't realize/remember what they tell us.

She's like old! My mom said she probably doesn't even know how to use the computer. Lol
So ill be getting me a new doctor cause I'm not gonna keep doing this.. Gettin my hopes up. But I do have a plan and hopefully it works. :haha:


----------



## Lucy529

Hawklover good luck with your plan :) 

For ladies that have had scans recently were you told how much lo weighed?


----------



## shellideaks

Yep, I was told at my scan on Thursday that Nate weighs 5oz :)


----------



## vtjess423

Thanks for sharing Radiance. :hugs: You are in my prayers.

And that's great that it's a nice drive for you, Lucy. I hope you and your hubby make a nice trip of it! :thumbup:

Good Luck with your plan, HawkLover. I hope you have better luck with a new doctor. :hugs:

I'm coming up on 18 weeks, too, on Monday! :happydance:


----------



## Lucy529

Shelli am starting to worry now LOL she told me mine weighs 9oz :shock:


----------



## shellideaks

Well you're 2 weeks ahead of me so maybe he's not as big as he sounds haha.


----------



## Lucy529

Oops didn't see your ticker phew kinda freaked out thinking he was going to be huge LOL


----------



## HawkLover

Thank you ladies!
I dont want to lie.. But owh well! (;


----------



## want2bemommy

At 18 weeks both were 7oz


----------



## Lucy529

Seems I might have a chubster in my hands LOL


----------



## lindsayms05

Haha, he's not chubby Lucy, he's healthy! :) I have my anomaly scan Thurs so I'll let you know if they tell me her weight then.

Sooo, I'm trying to decide on furniture for the nursery. My parents want to buy a nice crib and changing table/dresser as their gift to the baby. A lot of the dressers I'm finding have an optional hutch. Is that for later after it's no longer used as a changer, or do people use the hutch too while it's a changing table? I'm just confused...it seems like the shelves would be in your way and you would bump your head? I hope I don't sound too stupid, lol.


----------



## Lucy529

LOL Lindsay :shrug: on the hutch thing? We're not having an actual changing table I room 

Ok so were rethinking names LOL ugh it's hard but were narrowing it down I think LOL


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lucy529 said:


> LOL Lindsay :shrug: on the hutch thing? We're not having an actual changing table I room
> 
> Ok so were rethinking names LOL ugh it's hard but were narrowing it down I think LOL

Oh Lucy have you changed your mind about Alexander? I love that name!


----------



## mommytobe11

lindsayms05 said:


> Haha, he's not chubby Lucy, he's healthy! :) I have my anomaly scan Thurs so I'll let you know if they tell me her weight then.
> 
> Sooo, I'm trying to decide on furniture for the nursery. My parents want to buy a nice crib and changing table/dresser as their gift to the baby. A lot of the dressers I'm finding have an optional hutch. Is that for later after it's no longer used as a changer, or do people use the hutch too while it's a changing table? I'm just confused...it seems like the shelves would be in your way and you would bump your head? I hope I don't sound too stupid, lol.

I don't have a changing table with a hutch but I wish I did! I love how they look. I do have a friend that has it though and she's had the hutch up (her LO just turned 1). I don't think you'd bump your head on it ;)


----------



## Lucy529

xxemmyxx said:


> Lucy529 said:
> 
> 
> LOL Lindsay :shrug: on the hutch thing? We're not having an actual changing table I room
> 
> Ok so were rethinking names LOL ugh it's hard but were narrowing it down I think LOL
> 
> Oh Lucy have you changed your mind about Alexander? I love that name!Click to expand...

Yeah Alexander is a no go, we tried that calling for him, yelling at him thing LOL and hubby didn't like the sound of it. Since I had picked the girl name he gets the boy name but we are leaning towards Ivan or Miguel Miguel might not work as a friend just had a baby and she named him Miguel so hubby said he doesn't want to seem like we copied her and I only know one Ivan which is really my cousins middle name so we'll see


----------



## want2bemommy

We mostly settled on one girl name- Adria Rose. We will try it out for a while and see if it wears on us lol


----------



## despttc

Lucy529 said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy529 said:
> 
> 
> LOL Lindsay :shrug: on the hutch thing? We're not having an actual changing table I room
> 
> Ok so were rethinking names LOL ugh it's hard but were narrowing it down I think LOL
> 
> Oh Lucy have you changed your mind about Alexander? I love that name!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Alexander is a no go, we tried that calling for him, yelling at him thing LOL and hubby didn't like the sound of it. Since I had picked the girl name he gets the boy name but we are leaning towards Ivan or Miguel Miguel might not work as a friend just had a baby and she named him Miguel so hubby said he doesn't want to seem like we copied her and I only know one Ivan which is really my cousins middle name so we'll seeClick to expand...

My cousin's name is also Ivan and its an absolutely beautiful name


----------



## Lucy529

Despttc we're really lening towards that name I even practice it out talking to my bump and it sounds good :) no I gotta get my brother to reveal his name choice LOL he's wife is due in Nov.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Lovely name Lucy! I don't know any Ivans!! 

Em xxx


----------



## MommaBarry

Hello everyone :hi:

How is everyone doing today? 

I have exactly 8 days until my ultrasound appointment :happydance: Kind of sad because OH just started a new job today and he is not going to be able to come. Of course this makes may mother happy (not that he has to miss it) but because she gets to go in his place.

I have a question for you. For those who have felt baby kick have the kicks been low or high? With all my other pregnancies I remember the kicks being high around the belly button, but with this one I have been feeling them low at the bottom of my abdomen.


----------



## mommytobe11

MommaBarry said:


> Hello everyone :hi:
> 
> How is everyone doing today?
> 
> I have exactly 8 days until my ultrasound appointment :happydance: Kind of sad because OH just started a new job today and he is not going to be able to come. Of course this makes may mother happy (not that he has to miss it) but because she gets to go in his place.
> 
> I have a question for you. For those who have felt baby kick have the kicks been low or high? With all my other pregnancies I remember the kicks being high around the belly button, but with this one I have been feeling them low at the bottom of my abdomen.

My scan is in 7 days!! AND my husband can't come either because he has to work :( I feel so bad that I'm going to find out what we're having and then just text him and tell him. I hate it.

I _think_ I've felt some pokes and I've felt it lower on my belly, below my belly button.


----------



## melann13

The light kicks and movement I've felt so far have all been low, around the same place my doppler picks up the HB, just above underwear line. Nothing super strong or able to be felt from the outside, but definitely there and something I've never felt before!


----------



## Lucy529

Mommaberry mine are down low but at times he pokes me near my belly button 

Mommaberry and mommytobe Since you OHs aren't going to be able to go with you you could always do a special little reveal for them? I was going to wrap a onesie blue or pink and hand it to my hubby since he had not been sure he was going to be able to go with me just an idea

:wave: hi everyone else hope you'll are doing good


----------



## hakunamatata

Hello all :wave: Happy Monday :flower:


----------



## mommytobe11

Lucy529 said:


> Mommaberry mine are down low but at times he pokes me near my belly button
> 
> Mommaberry and mommytobe Since you OHs aren't going to be able to go with you you could always do a special little reveal for them? I was going to wrap a onesie blue or pink and hand it to my hubby since he had not been sure he was going to be able to go with me just an idea
> 
> :wave: hi everyone else hope you'll are doing good

That's a great idea! Thank you! :)


----------



## MommaBarry

I am doing a reveal for both my husband and my son (since he will be at school).

With my son he has requested I buy a pack of gum for him in either blue or pink (he is such a 10 year old :haha:)

With my husband I haven't decided exactly how im going to do it yet. Maybe a gender reveal cake, or balloons in a box. 

I do know one thing, it will be so hard not to want to tell the world (via facebook) or text message. So I guess the wait will be just as hard for me as it will for them. 

Im happy that you ladies are also feeling lower jabs too.


----------



## goldstns

Has anyone NOT felt movement/kicks? I haven't felt anything.... is that ok??

PS. baby girls name has been decided on! AND I LOVE IT!
Alia Michayla 

For those of you that are interested... I'm Jewish and we were looking for a Jewish/Hebrew name...

Alia= to ascend or bring up
Michayla= like god


----------



## hakunamatata

Beautiful name you decided on!!

As for Hebrew names, I like Esther - Popular name of debated origin and meaning. Some believe it to be the Persian translation of the Hebrew name Hadassah (myrtle); others think it is derived from the Persian stara (star). It has also been suggested that it derived from the Babylonian Ishtar, the name of a goddess of love and fertility. The name is borne in the Bible by the Jewish wife of the Persian king Ahasuerus.


----------



## Lucy529

Goldstns love the name 

I too have looked at the meaning of the names were considering


----------



## mommytobe11

goldstns said:


> Has anyone NOT felt movement/kicks? I haven't felt anything.... is that ok??
> 
> PS. baby girls name has been decided on! AND I LOVE IT!
> Alia Michayla
> 
> For those of you that are interested... I'm Jewish and we were looking for a Jewish/Hebrew name...
> 
> Alia= to ascend or bring up
> Michayla= like god

I didn't feel any movement with my son until I was around 20 weeks! Don't worry! This time, I feel movement here and there but it's definitely not consistent and not even everyday! :)


----------



## hakunamatata

I need a good middle name for Robert.

My top fave is Robert Anthony, but I want to "save" Anthony in case I have a third child who is a boy.

Thinking of Robert Douglas as Douglas is my dad's middle name, but I don't know if I love it.

I've suggested Robert James, Robert Harrison, Robert Michael, Robert Matthew etc to DH but he's not keen on any of the middle names because they don't have a family connection. (Mind you, we have no Arianas or Graces in my family, so why the boy's name has to be tied to family I'll never know.)


----------



## melann13

My dad is Robert with the middle name Schaefer, which was his mother's maiden name...

I definitely don't feel movement consistently, just every once and awhile.

Goldstns, love the name. I'm a Latin geek and wanted to use Caeli (possessive form of heaven, i.e. "belonging to heaven") but DH doesn't like that no one would know how to pronounce it (like Kylie) if we spelled it the Latin way, but if we don't spell it the Latin way it's not the same word... We both love Felicity which is derived from the Latin felicitia meaning happiness, so it'll work :)


----------



## Lucy529

Hakuna love Robert James :) sounds good

Luckily my hubby was not big on having it be family name since we're using his name as a middle name he's content with that and we decided on a name LOL

It will be Ivan Jose I promised I would stop looking at names LOL 
it just seemed to fit and it means "gift fom God" which we thought fit perfectly so now I can call my baby by his name


----------



## vtjess423

Great name ideas, everyone! :)

goldstns, I love your choice! It's beautiful! :)

And hakuna, I think Robert Douglas sounds good together. :) But of course, you should love the name you give your baby. So I hope you find one both you and your husband like! :thumbup:

I'm going to call this afternoon to make my appointment for my scan. I'm going to aim for the 30th at 3:30 so that way my husband can make it. So fingers crossed they have that open!! :thumbup:

We are still up in the air on names. My husband tells me we are having another boy and if that's the case (he's usually correct), we'll have to have some discussions. LOL He said that if it's a boy, he gets to pick the name...but he picked our sons name and since this will more than likely be our last baby, I think I should at least get to pick one of my kids names!! :) Of course, he'll get to have some say as I did but stilll.... :winkwink: I'm still leaning towards my maiden name (Walker) but I'm still not sure. Maybe I should try calling my bean that and see how it fits. Or maybe I'll get lucky and I'm actually having a girl...then that name is pretty much decided: Jocelyn Fay (though middle name is still not 100%). We'll see.


----------



## MommaBarry

Gold I didn't feel movement with my daughter until I was almost 22 weeks. With my first (my son) I was 17 weeks. This one I have been feeling flutters since 12, faint kicks at 16.

So its perfectly normal to not be feeling them yet.


----------



## goldstns

Thanks ladies on liking my name pick and info on the baby movement!

Doc told me it might take a bit longer because apparently my placenta is between my baby and my belly button... so hopefully that is all it is.

The name Alia will be named after my grandpa Alexander and my DH's grandma Alice.. Just using the "Al" part of the names.


----------



## Try Rocking

1 hour and 21 minutes to go until my ultrasound and we hopefully find out what Peanut is!! :D


----------



## vtjess423

goldstns...I've heard that can definitely delay you feeling movement when the placenta is in front. So I definitely wouldn't worry! Hopefully you'll be feeling her move soon! :thumbup: I've only barely begun feeling my bean move. It's very quick and days will go by when I don't feel anything. I'm hoping it becomes more frequent soon! :)

And I made my u/s appointment! It's scheduled for the 30th at 12:45. :happydance: Just hoping my hubby can get off work so he can go with me. If not, I'm going to ask my mom to go with me. I can't wait!


----------



## MommaBarry

Try rocking cant wait to hear how/what LO is!!! :happydance:


----------



## Try Rocking

18 minutes to go!!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

:dance:


----------



## Try Rocking

Copied from my journal. 

Ok.. so I went in and there was another pregnant lady walking in at the same time. 
They didn't have me booked in until August 26th which is when my original appointment was before I called and changed it.
So then they started saying that they couldn't get me in today and they couldn't do it until Friday.. and at that point I started crying. Friday we're already fully booked which means Peter wouldn't be able to make it and I really want us to find out together which is why I made the appointment for a Monday. 

Luckily my favorite tech was there (she's a customer as well) and she said she can do it after the other lady was done (being done by the tech I didn't really want anyhow). So she suggested we come home or go for a walk and come back at 11:30. So.. now 27 minutes to go, I'm a wreck and I have to pee really bad. 

So.. we will leave in about 15-20 minutes now and will hopefully find out that our Monkey is healthy and hopefully what sex they are.


----------



## vtjess423

Good Luck to you!! :hugs: That sucks that there was a mix-up like that! I'm glad that your favorite tech was able to help you out! :)


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Try rocking sorry you have to wait a little longer. yay for a good tech though!! Can't wait to hear the gender!


----------



## Lucy529

Try rocking glad your able to get seen tho :). Waiting anxiously for the announcement :)


----------



## HawkLover

Well my plan worked kinda!! Women's clinic was running behind and since my doctor didn't put in for me to have a ultrasound they couldn't fit me in. They finally found one of the doctors that has done ultrasounds before come in for a fast one, it was like 3 mins long. Which I guess was okay.. I didn't get to see cause we was crammed in a little tiny room but all that matters is that my husband and mom did. Doctor said she couldn't see anything between the legs, so she thinks *GIRL!!!* But told me to wait to get it confirmed my next appt (September 10th) 
Baby was great! Hb 156bpm 
Husband said it was punching like a boxer then said it was like a frog, looked like it was trying to jump! Lol. He thinks all ultrasounds are scary lookin so its really funny to watch him look at it when we have one.
I also got a new doctor!! Woohooo!! :happydance:


----------



## Try Rocking

Sorry about the delay ladies!

If you're on my FB please keep it off of there as there are certain people we want to tell before revealing to everyone else. 

We are expecting our first son! Our daughter is thrilled as she's been requesting a boy for almost the entire pregnancy so far lol
 



Attached Files:







zzpenis.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## wrightywales

goldstns said:


> Has anyone NOT felt movement/kicks? I haven't felt anything.... is that ok??
> 
> PS. baby girls name has been decided on! AND I LOVE IT!
> Alia Michayla
> 
> For those of you that are interested... I'm Jewish and we were looking for a Jewish/Hebrew name...
> 
> Alia= to ascend or bring up
> Michayla= like god

cute name :)

I havent felt and movements/kicks yet hope to soon but have been told as its my first could be 20+ weeks until i feel anything :/


----------



## mommytobe11

Yay! Congrats for all the ladies that foud out gender!!


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats try rocking !!!


----------



## lindsayms05

Congrats gals!! You both just cancelled either other out in our boy/girl race lol


----------



## hakunamatata

Congrats TR and HL! Today was an exciting day!


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats Hawklover :)


----------



## HawkLover

So my mom can't stand not knowing 100% if its a girl or not. Lol! So her and my dad are paying for me to go have a private gender ultrasound. So Wednesday @ 2pm we go find out if we are still pregnant with that little girl and no boy. So excited!


----------



## Lucy529

LOL that's nice of them and great for you you get to see your baby again :)


----------



## Try Rocking

lol Hawklover, that's so cute!! Can't wait to find out for sure!


----------



## HawkLover

I didn't really get to see its during the 3 min ultrasound. Lol
But this ultrasound we all will see.. And we get to see what baby looks like in 3D/4D 
I'm pretty excited about that!!


----------



## despttc

Congrats, TR and HL :happydance:


----------



## despttc

Its 18 weeks today
Yay :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Good morning :coffee:

Congrats to everyone hitting new week milestones :thumbup:

My anatomy scan is in less than 2 weeks :)

I started organizing my room a bit. Baby will be co-sleeping with DH and I in a bassinet. I'm clearing out some clothes from my drawers that I don't wear and putting baby clothes in there. I'll be getting an additional changing pad so that there's one in my room, one in Ariana's room, and one downstairs. The guest room downstairs is holding a lot of clutter right now because the basement isn't finished yet, but I talked to DH, and we are on target for getting everything done by December.


----------



## vtjess423

Congrats Try Rocking on your little boy!! :happydance:

And good luck on your scan on Wednesday, HawkLover. It's great that your parents are paying for the extra scan so you can find out for sure and get to see your lo!! :thumbup:

Congrats on the 18 weeks, despttc!! 

I have 17 days until my 20 week scan. I'm already counting down becaue I SOOOOOO can't wait!! :haha: I'm hoping these next few weeks go by quickily!

Good Luck on getting everything done, Hakuna!!


----------



## Lucy529

happy new weeks ladies

Hakuna we too are going to be sharing a room with lo as we only have a one bedroom apt. I feel like am running out of time and keep telling my hubby things that I want to do and need help doing I think am in organize mode LOL 

sitting here watching a baby story and man they are making me cry LOL


----------



## mommytobe11

Lucy529 said:


> happy new weeks ladies
> 
> Hakuna we too are going to be sharing a room with lo as we only have a one bedroom apt. I feel like am running out of time and keep telling my hubby things that I want to do and need help doing I think am in organize mode LOL
> 
> sitting here watching a baby story and man they are making me cry LOL

I'm watching a baby story too!! :haha: I cry every time I watch this show!


----------



## vtjess423

We are still not sure what we are going to do when the baby is born. He/she will have their own room but unfortunately it's on a separate floor from ours. I'd like to keep the baby with me for the first few months but we don't have any heat in our bedroom which doesn't make it a very good place for a newborn baby, especially since I'm due in January (when its usually the coldest!). Our house is older and doesn't have central heat or a/c so each room has independent base board heaters. The people who had the house before us elected not to put a heater in the master bedroom and since my hubby is basically my personal heater, we decided not to have one put in it either (though we do have a small portable heater we use if it gets too cold). So my options are a.) sleep on the couch with the baby in the newborn rocker for a few months or b.) Sleep in our guest bedroom downstairs again with the baby in the newborn rocker. I don't really like either option as it means sleeping away from hubby and our son. The guest bedroom is probably the better bet as I'd have a bed (though it's a twin) so it'd be more comfy but again it's away from hubby and also my son. We have a split level house with two bedrooms (ours and our sons) on the main floor and two in the basement (guest room and soon-to-be babies room). So that's my delimma!! :wacko:


----------



## Lucy529

vtjess we have base board heaters too and they are not the most warming but they get the job done we are thinking about getting a portable one bc January is when it gets bad here am hoping that the snow lets up for when I have him LOL 

we usually get our first snow fall right before Halloween and then a few more times before the end of December and then it dumps for the rest of the time, the drive up to Aspen where am to give birth is horrible lucky both our vehicles are 4 wheel drive but it worries me


----------



## hakunamatata

Thanks Lucy and Jess :flower:

You will get it all done... nesting kicks in at various times, especially in the 3rd trimester.

I figure I'll chip away so nothing seems too overwhelming.


----------



## Lucy529

hakuna that sounds like a good idea I have tons of clothes so reorganizing most of it and putting away what I can't wear is a challenge then I had to move my hubbys clothes into my closet (we had separate bc of the amount I have :haha:) so his is becoming Ivan's closet 

ugh thinking about the amount of things I have to reorganize is making my head spin I think am just going to relax today since I won't be having a day off until Sunday


----------



## hakunamatata

Yeah just take it slow and chip away :thumbup:

I started bagging up clothes for Goodwill. I'm 100 percent sure I won't be wearing any more Twilight shirts now that the movies are all out :rofl:


----------



## Lucy529

most of my clothes that are already put away are from my smallest size which am planning to get back too after he's born, the clothes am wearing now is what I was going to get rid of when I began to loose weight lucky most of it was big and some were actually maternity tops :) my boss actually just gave me another box of clothes :dohh: LOL she gives me expensive things so I feel bad not using it


----------



## melann13

I have a split level as well with two bedrooms upstairs and two down, but as this is our first, baby will be in the room next to ours. We already bought an "Arm's Reach Co-sleeper Bassinet/playpen) for our room for the first 2-3 months. It attaches to the side of the bed so I can just pull baby over for feedings and when I wake up panicked I can just reach over and check. :) That was a must for me. I am a scientist that works with many who study maternal care and I think about these things :).
I've definitely begun nesting. DH thinks it's funny and cute. The baby's room has been an office that we didn't really use, so it's easy to relocate that stuff to the downstairs which we don't use a ton anyway (we bought a house much larger than needed because we know we will be selling after I finish my PhD and wanted an easier sell).
The biggest conundrum right now is that that's where the cats' upstairs litter boxes (we have 2) are- so we need to move them somewhere that makes us and our oober old arthritic Maine Coon happy.
I've been crib shopping online and was getting frustrated with cost/availability. Hubby promised that if I didn't find a really good deal by 24weeks we would just go buy something brand new. I'm making the crib skirt and other nursery decorations myself, and I just feel like it's hard to picture it all without any furniture.


----------



## hakunamatata

Mel, Arm's Reach is the one I have too!


----------



## Lucy529

melann I've been crib shopping on line to and there's this site cymax they have tons of cribs at pretty decent prices and free shipping:) that's where am getting mine from but won't buy it for a few months yet 

I wish I was more of a make it yourself kind of person but not very good at those things so we are getting a bedding set off the internet as well


----------



## vtjess423

Lucy529 said:


> vtjess we have base board heaters too and they are not the most warming but they get the job done we are thinking about getting a portable one bc January is when it gets bad here am hoping that the snow lets up for when I have him LOL
> 
> we usually get our first snow fall right before Halloween and then a few more times before the end of December and then it dumps for the rest of the time, the drive up to Aspen where am to give birth is horrible lucky both our vehicles are 4 wheel drive but it worries me


I agree lucy they aren't the warmest but they work. :thumbup: I guess we could install another base board heater in our bedroom as well so I wouldn't have to sleep any where else...but I don't know if we have any where that we could put it with all of the furniture! :) We'll have to see. 

I'm kinda worried about snow as well. Here IF we get snow it's usually in January/February and that's the key word IF. LOL But this summer has been unusually rainy and my hubby said that usually means we are in for a bad winter. A few years back we had 2 HUGE snow storms (for our area) and actually had feet of snow, which probably isn't anything to someone from Colorado :winkwink: but people freak out here when we get an inch. LOL So knowing my luck, we'll get a huge storm arond the time this little one decides to make his/her entrance into the world! :dohh: The hospital is only about 10 miles away so not too bad...but snow would make it worse and we don't have a 4 wheel drive vehicle. My husband might get his wish of a home birth (which I don't want). :haha: 




hakunamatata said:

> I started bagging up clothes for Goodwill. I'm 100 percent sure I won't be wearing any more Twilight shirts now that the movies are all out :rofl:

I still where my twilight shirts, hakuna! :blush: LOL I have one that says "I love boys who sparkle!" :haha: I don't wear it much, usually around the house, but my hubby hates it....so I do it more to annoy him than anything! :rofl:


----------



## Lucy529

vtjess am originally from VA :) and yes I remember the year you guys got all that snow we barely got anything here it even shut down Washington I remember my dad said they're were without power for a few days 

last year we got a bit more snow but nothing like the years before I moved here I've been hearing we're do for a good winter which sucks LOL it snows more up the mountain that down here we have to drive through a canyon which there's a river that flows below it's beautiful but sucks bc it makes the road really icy so many accidents there but we shall see what happens


----------



## hakunamatata

Jess :haha:


----------



## want2bemommy

We still have to move- finding acceptable homes at good price on an island is difficult. We have a place for $1000 we can take, but it's on the smaller side.. Sigh.. I just want to move so I can unpack and properly nest before I get huge lol


----------



## vtjess423

Ah, Lucy, VA! :) I went to Virginia Tech so I lived in VA for 6 years while I ws in school. :thumbup: So you are very familiar with the weather here. I'll keep my FX for you that you guys have a light snow winter!! It would definitely suck if a big storm hit during labor!! :wacko:

Good Luck finding a new place, want2bemommy. I was always told it could be pretty expensive living in Hawaii (a friend of my mom's used to live there and moved back a few years ago) so I'm sure finding the right place could be tough! And I'm with you on wanting to move and unpack quickly. It'll only get more difficult for you as you get bigger! :hugs: We need to move a lot of stuff out of the room that will be the baby's; its currently an office with big furniture. I'd like to start doing that soon so I can get ready too.


----------



## live_in_hope

Hi ladies!! :wave:

Just want to say a big hello to you all,I think about you all alot and just want to wish you all the best for the rest of your pregnancies :hugs: hope you are all ok!

For those that remember, I lost my jellybean but things are on the up. My gallbladder surgery should be within the next few months (was marked as urgent as they considered what id been through...) but im still waiting....urgent my ass! Anyway, so as soon as its out, ill be TTC and im hopeful I'll be pregnant again by xmas :thumbup: so we may all be bump buddies again, for a short time :thumbup: not long till your 20week scans, good stuff! :dance: xxxx


----------



## hakunamatata

So glad you stopped by and updated! <3 Good luck with the surgery. Hope you get a Christmas bfp! :hugs:


----------



## Try Rocking

Hi Hope! I hope it happens right away for you! :hugs:


----------



## vtjess423

Good to see you, live!! Good Luck with your surgery and I hope you get your date soon! And FX you get your Christmas bean! :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

Hope FX that it happens soon for you :)


----------



## Ameli

Thanks for updating Hope! I hope we can be bump buddies very soon with you again! :hugs:


----------



## despttc

Hope. Fx you'll get a date fast and that you'll be in no time joining us as bump buddies :hugs:


----------



## live_in_hope

thanks all :hugs: im very hopeful Ill get my bfp quickly. After the vasectomy reversal and our shockingly poor SA results, we were able to conceive within 3 months and this time was first month trying so FX and me, hubby and my DD are all xmas bfps so all share a birthday in the same week in sept :haha: my family hate me...so another xmas bfp would make all 4 of us in the same week in sept :haha:
Ill keep you posted and will pop in abit more often now...was tough at first as you'd imagine xxx


----------



## despttc

Looking forward to seeing your September family gifted with yet another addition <3


----------



## melann13

So I have been crib shopping as I mentioned, and I need an opinion.
I have found an absolutely beautiful crib on Craig's list very reasonably priced from a very nice woman. However, it is currently a drop-side crib, which is illegal to sell/give away due to safety hazards. The woman was not aware of this and immediately said that she would take it off Craig's list right away. The manufacturer's website says they will send you a kit to immobilize the drop side, making it safe (however any "fixed" drop-side crib is still not considered "up to code"). I told the woman that if she could get the kit I would still consider buying the crib. 
What would you do?


----------



## vtjess423

That's a tough one, melann. I honestly don't know what I would do. :shrug: If she can't get the kit, I would definitely say no but if she did get it, I'd really have to think about it. I would probably try to look online to see if I could find any reviews of the crib with the imobilization kit just to see what others had to say. If the reviews were favorable and it seems like the kit works well and there is very little concern with the drop side falling, I would probably go for it if it was in good condition and the price was right. I'd probably want to know how the kit worked and made the drop side immobile just make sure I thought it would keep my little one safe. Though I always want to know how things work and is probably why I'm an engineer! :winkwink: But anyway it's still a tough decision and something I'd probably have to weigh the pros and cons about and discuss with my hubby. Good Luck!

edit: Sorry I'm probably not too much help! LOL I think I just talked in circles. :haha:


----------



## goldstns

mel- Id say no. I think your baby's safety is number one and there is obviously a reason why they are considered not safe and not allowed anymore. Even if the part "helps" its still not up to code. At least if it was me Id keep looking, Id hate to get it and something happen to my little one. Id spend a little more money and get a crib that was considered very safe and to code.


----------



## melann13

Update:
The seller has contacted the company and they are sending her the immobilization kit. The recall specifically says that the danger comes when the side come out of the locked position and is "in flux" between the up and down positions, creating a gap. If the side is permanently up (i.e. with the kit or a lock or L-brackets) the side cannot be moved from the up position and the risk of creating a gap is eliminated. 
I think the reason they are still not considered "up to code" is because someone could undo the fix if they had the desire. Still thinking about it, just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## Lucy529

Melann I agree you should really think about it baby's safety comes first 

I too just found a play yard swing/bouncer combo carseat and stroller all a matching set for 100 on Craigslist we called the guy and he said its ll in great condition so were picking it up tom :) I had been looking at a new one but its over 500 so great buy


----------



## lindsayms05

Im all about saving money by buying used baby items, but I would stay clear of any drop side cribs and used car seats, in my opinion. I would be worried that the fix could somehow break and let the crib malfunction and become unsafe. 

As far as used car seats, if you absolutely must get a used one, be sure to check the expiration date on the bottom. It's also tough because you never really know if the carseat has been in a car accident. I've read a lot about carseat safety and the straps can start to break down and deteriorate after a few years and can weaken after a car accident.

I'm ridiculously paranoid about safety, maybe over the top, but that's just me. Like others have said, I would read up on the subject and base your choice on that.

Ps, not judging anyone who buys used...I swear!! I have plenty of used baby items.


----------



## Lucy529

Lindsay thanks I will def inspect it carefully but if need be I will be a new one its the whole set in a great little bargain and it does look in great shape

The one thing my hubby won't get used is the crib he said we can buy a new one for a good price so were doing that new I think everything will be used well except bottles and things but clothes def used :)


----------



## goldstns

I agree... car seat we will absolutely get new, unless we personally know the past owner. Only saying that because my co-woker just offered us a whole bunch of girl stuff today (and he said he has a car seat too). We probs wont take the car seat still, but we will look at it and maybe (if we take it) put it in one of the grandma's cars (not as her primary seat). As for a crib I believe we will get that new as well (only because DH is all about "style"). I think safety is number one for our little one, but I will not judge at all if anyone gets used stuff. I totally agree this stuff can get expensive!

Have anyone looked into child care? I am curious what other states/country's charge for child care. Here in Colorado the average for infant care is about $1200/month for 5 days (that's basically my mortgage payment!).


----------



## Lucy529

Goldstns am in talk with my boss to see if I can bring him to work for a few weeks but we're looking into getting someone to come to our apt. to babysit it would only be a few hours while hubby got home and usually charge 20 a day 

I work downstairs and my apt is upstairs so I would feel tons better about that if not we have someone else that we could drop him off for a few hours and she charges the same so about 400/month but we'll see am hoping he came downstairs with me for a bit then get someone to watch him


----------



## WhitheartsQ

I am glad to hear things are going well with you Live! 

I think look into anything used for sure. I plan to go with some used things, but I am unsure what. We have already got a new carseat, so not that.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## sallyhansen76

I already updated Facebook but thought id update here too. We are officially team blue!!! :)


----------



## Ameli

Congrats Sally!


----------



## hakunamatata

Excited for you Sally!


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats Sally !!


----------



## despttc

Congrats, Sally :flower:


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations Sally!


----------



## HawkLover

Team Pink!! 
She's 100% girl!


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## despttc

Congrats, HL :flower:


----------



## shellideaks

Congratulations Sally and HawkLover! :happydance:

DD goes to childcare 2 days per week when I'm working and it's £32 per day for 7:30am-6pm. We get help towards the cost from the government though, it works out that they contribute £45 towards it each week so we pay £19 per week. I only work part time and if we had to pay the full amount, there would be no point even going back to work!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Congratulations ladies!!

It's getting harder and harder to stay team yellow with so many ladies finding out and getting so exited!!

Em xxx


----------



## despttc

So true, Emily


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats HL 

You ladies staying yellow your have strong will power LOL 

Question for you ladies I've seen a few threads on here where they got the sex wrong, I was 17+6 at my u/s and def saw boy, but everyone around me asks if am sure. I have been buying tons for Ivan so I keep getting these questions the tech is very well known for accuracy she did look at dif angles and kept saying yep it's def boy :) I guess am paranoid that he might change to a she I sound crazy don't I ?


----------



## mommytobe11

Lucy529 said:


> Congrats HL
> 
> You ladies staying yellow your have strong will power LOL
> 
> Question for you ladies I've seen a few threads on here where they got the sex wrong, I was 17+6 at my u/s and def saw boy, but everyone around me asks if am sure. I have been buying tons for Ivan so I keep getting these questions the tech is very well known for accuracy she did look at dif angles and kept saying yep it's def boy :) I guess am paranoid that he might change to a she I sound crazy don't I ?

I've heard some stories from people IRL about being told one gender and then the baby is born the opposite! But I think it's rare, really. A couple people told me not to be so sure DS was a boy, but there really was no denying! ;) chances are if they told you boy, it's a boy!! Are you having any more ultrasounds? Whenever I did, I just asked them to double check just in case! :)


----------



## vtjess423

Congrats, Sally and HL!! I definitely admire those staying Team Yellow. I know I couldn't do it! 2 Weeks from tomorrow I find out!! :happydance:

I live in Maryland and where my son goes the going rate for infants is $247.50/week (He's now 2 so the cost is a little less). It's definitely expensive! It's a less if you can get in a home day care but I don't know if I want to be taking my kids to 2 separate places every day. I'm trying to really work hard to save money at this point because I'm going to have to pay for 2! And unfortuantely I don't have many other options as I'm the main bread winner and I don't think we could live without both of our salaries. My mom just retired and said that she'd consider watching the baby if we need her to but she's not sure yet what she's going to do (she may get a part time job). And now she told me the other day that she may start watching my neice and nephew a few days a week so if she has them, I don't know if she'll have time for an infant as well. So hubby and I really need to discuss what we are going to do. We haven't even asked at the day care yet if they'll even have an infant opening so that needs to be looked in to as well. :) 

As for being incorrect gender, I'd think it would be more likely to be wrong when they say girl versus boy. If you see a little winkie, I would think it'd be pretty obvious!! :haha: But if they say girl...there would be the possibility that the winkie was just hiding during the u/s. But that's just my thought on the matter! :thumbup: And I think now adays the likelihood of them being wrong is pretty slim.


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks girls def saw a winkie LOL I have an other u/s in about 2 weeks or less so def getting them to double check and one at every check up to check growth so getting them to check every time LOL although I doubt she got it wrong 

My SIL is the one that asked me a few times if am sure but I think bc we have a name for our son and they don't yet :shrug: she did like our name but said she would respect that its our pick LOL she better she had really wanted a girl so was not prepared at all for boy


----------



## hakunamatata

Yup that's what I've heard too, more wrong girl guesses than boy guesses.

Let me know if I'm missing any jellybeans on the front page! I think I'm up to date but I'm not sure :)


----------



## lindsayms05

I can finally breathe a sigh of relief! We had our anatomy scan this AM and everything looks great. They estimated her weight at 10 oz and HR was 152. I was absolutely amazed at everything they were able to see! They also confirmed that she is indeed a girl! It took the gender scan place 45 mins to get her to cooperate enough to tell at 16 weeks, and within 30 seconds our tech today was able to tell girl because she was showing it all off, lol. I drank apple juice before I left and she was jumping around like crazy! Maybe a little too much sugar this AM haha


----------



## despttc

I think we currently have 13boys and 7girls as of now as January jellybeans


----------



## Ameli

So exciting to hear all of your gender results! I have my anatomy scan on Monday! Woohoo! :dance:


----------



## vtjess423

I'm glad your scan went so well, lindsay!! I have mine 2 weeks from tomorrow. :happydance: Can't wait! 

And boys definitely seem to be leading the pack in our group. I'm hoping I can add to the girls but if my hubby is correct (and he usually is) there'll be another boy added to the list in two weeks! LOL


----------



## despttc

Congrats on your girl, Lindsay. Glad your scan went well.

Ameli, good luck with your scan

Jess,my scan is also nearly two weeks away. Awaiting the scan with thumping heart


----------



## despttc

My hubby,his family and the Chinese calendar says I'm having a boy. But with all the pimples that have sprout up and the aches,I've got a feeling its a girl(Till around 14weeks I had thought boy). Hearing all the old wives tales of boy/girl,I'm jumping at conclusions of boy-girl-boy all the time


----------



## hakunamatata

Looking forward to my scan as well. Hoping all of our scans are great!


----------



## want2bemommy

I was told two girls and have asked them at 2 follow up ultrasounds if they are still girls- I have a scan 9/5 at 22 weeks and will ask a 4th time lol. So far they are still girls


----------



## vtjess423

wantobemommy, I probably would have done the same thing!! :thumbup: If I have to have any sonograms after my anatomy scan I'm sure I'll be double checking as well! LOL 

And despttc, I've never really trusted those wives tales. None of them were correct with my son. They all said girl and he is very much a boy! :) This time, it's hard to say because I've taken a couple of the chinese calendar tests and I've gotten different results. :shrug: So I dunno what that says! LOL I keep meaning to try the baking soda test but I keep forgetting to do it when I'm home. I kinda don't want to do it with my hubby around because he'll just think I'm being ridiculous! :dohh: I'm off work tomorrow and I'm going to try to remember to do it then just to see what it says!


----------



## hakunamatata

The Chinese predictor was wrong for me both times :shrug: Methinks it has a 50/50 shot of being on target for any one individual i.e. pure chance


----------



## want2bemommy

19+2


----------



## Ameli

Looking good, wanttobemommy!


----------



## despttc

My hubby considers those tales to be ridiculous and told me each pregnancy is unique and have its own features and that I should not go by those stories

Both of us are not for any particular sex,boy or girl we'll lot the baby to bits. But still I felt he's a little too sure about the boy thing,so I tried telling him LO might be a girl and that he shouldn't be shocked if it turns so. From then on,he calls our LO his beautiful girl.


----------



## melann13

Well we have made our decision about the crib, I thought about not writing it here as some may judge, but oh well.
I looked into the reviews/recall of the crib. Even without the fix there were never ANY reported injuries or deaths from this crib. The only incidents reported were for toddlers climbing up and falling out, which happens with fixed side cribs anyway.
My husband has built almost every piece of furniture in our house, and a boat, and a pergola, etc. I asked the seller to leave the fixit kit off so that my husband can be the one to install it to make sure that it is done correctly. I have the utmost confidence that if all four sides are solid, this $400 solid wood crib will be just as safe as any $100 new crib. That's just my opinion. We are seeing/buying it on Sunday. We will have plenty of time to get it set up in case we change our mind. It is coming with the toddler rails and everything as well.
Should be clear: original purchase price 3 years ago was $400. We are paying $130.

I'm still 2.5 weeks away from finding out team blue or pink, but baby has started moving a lot more this week and I've had several rather strong kicks that have actually startled me, so that's SUPER fun! I've only felt one or two from the outside. DH is very anxious to feel them for himself.


----------



## despttc

Such a cute bump,want2bemommy.


----------



## despttc

Melann, its good that your DH is fixing by himself. Now you can be double sure of the safety


----------



## hakunamatata

Lovely twin bump want2bemommy


----------



## vtjess423

melann, I don't think anyone will judge you harshly. :hugs: After all it's your baby and you have every right to choose the crib that's best for you. :) And if your hubby is that handy with furniture, I'm sure he can make your crib perfectly safe. :thumbup: I think I would have made the same decision in your situation. Dropside cribs were used for many years and lots of babies, including me, grew up perfectly fine and had no problems. 

And you have a wonderful bump, want2bemommy! So cute! :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Not sure who would be judging you Mel :shrug: I'm sure you're doing everything you can to ensure your LO's safety :hugs:


----------



## despttc

Aargh! Leg cramps!!
:cry:


----------



## mommytobe11

You look so cute want2bmommy!





melann13 said:


> Well we have made our decision about the crib, I thought about not writing it here as some may judge, but oh well.
> I looked into the reviews/recall of the crib. Even without the fix there were never ANY reported injuries or deaths from this crib. The only incidents reported were for toddlers climbing up and falling out, which happens with fixed side cribs anyway.
> My husband has built almost every piece of furniture in our house, and a boat, and a pergola, etc. I asked the seller to leave the fixit kit off so that my husband can be the one to install it to make sure that it is done correctly. I have the utmost confidence that if all four sides are solid, this $400 solid wood crib will be just as safe as any $100 new crib. That's just my opinion. We are seeing/buying it on Sunday. We will have plenty of time to get it set up in case we change our mind. It is coming with the toddler rails and everything as well.
> Should be clear: original purchase price 3 years ago was $400. We are paying $130.
> 
> I'm still 2.5 weeks away from finding out team blue or pink, but baby has started moving a lot more this week and I've had several rather strong kicks that have actually startled me, so that's SUPER fun! I've only felt one or two from the outside. DH is very anxious to feel them for himself.

If it makes you feel any better, we have a drop side that we used the kit on :) I wasn't going to say anything either for fear of being judged but if you can say, so can I!! ;) DHs aunt bought it for us second hand and I had already put up such a stink with so much his family was giving us I just kept my mouth shut for once. I still hate it because I know they were recalled, but DS is 10 months and has survived the crib this long ;)


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Congrats to the ladies who just found out gender! We find out tomorrow! Can't wait!
Mel I would have made the same choice. My hubby is pretty handy. I really want him to build a crib, but he doesn't seem interested. 
Lovely bump want2be!


----------



## despttc

GL for tomorrow's scan, whit



My leg cramps have taken over charge again :-(


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Thanks despttc! Hope your cramps don't last long! That sounds awful!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Hope you feel better Des :flower:

I'll be at your party in spirit Whit! :dance:


----------



## WhitheartsQ

YAY!! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Delamere19

My sis and I put up her cot together today. We were going to wait for our dad but we thought we would give it a go and did a good job if I do say so. My sis is 4 weeks ahead of me and found out her babies gender yesterday which I got to be at with her. It was amazing.

However I am still really conflicted about finding out the gender of my baby. Yesterday made me want to know but I can't decide! Still I suppose I have a few more weeks yet,next scan isn't until September 2nd.


----------



## despttc

My SIL is pregnant too,28weeks along. Everyone's like she's preg too,she's not complaining and you're complaining 24x7. I asked her and apart from the severe ms she had till 15weeks,she hasn't had any aches and pain till now,which explains why she's running around. Family just doesn't understand. They think I'm whining


----------



## despttc

Del, Team Yellow :flower:


----------



## Delamere19

despttc said:


> My SIL is pregnant too,28weeks along. Everyone's like she's preg too,she's not complaining and you're complaining 24x7. I asked her and apart from the severe ms she had till 15weeks,she hasn't had any aches and pain till now,which explains why she's running around. Family just doesn't understand. They think I'm whining

That must be really hard for you. Luckily my sis is my best friend so we just whine all the time about pregnancy symptoms! She had a lot rougher time in first tri than me with extreme exhaustion but in the 2nd trimester I have def felt exhausted and have no energy. I am also struggling with iron levels which is making me feel rough esp last week. Midwife given me a prescription for iron tabs which will hopefully help. I struggled after my son was born with really bad anaemia and that affected my breastfeeding so last thing I want is that again.

Hope your family learn to be understanding, everyone has different pregnancies. Xx


----------



## Ameli

That's tough depttc, and unfair because every pregnancy is different. :hugs: We don't think you're a whiner!


----------



## despttc

Thanks Del. I was told I'm anaemic and given iron tablets too. My hemoglobin is 10.2 I believe. I don have a sis,but my SIL is so good she makes up for it most of the time. Its the comparison from family that hurts


----------



## despttc

Thank you,girls. Feeling better :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Every pregnancy is different. My first was a bit rough, and this one has been a lot easier (knock on wood!)


----------



## melann13

Thanks for all the support guys... DH saved up a lot of $ in prep for baby, but we're thinking seriously about cord blood banking and it's quite $$, so we're trying to make good choices. He can and has built almost anything you can imagine and sews/paints to boot. He's a computer engineer but went to school for art/photography. I'm a lucky lady. I will yank and pull on that crib til the cows come home to make sure it's safe. We are using a co-sleeper bassinet for the first few months as well.
Anybody else have the random heart racing? I know it can be somewhat common, but it's starting to weird me out a little. It was happening last night in bed and just now again. I'm working in the lab, but nothing anxiety-producing and barely physical- unless you count punching tiny hole in tiny brains as physical ;) (Yup, I'm a creeper). I have a doc appt tomorrow and will ask him then, but it's very weird. (and no I don't have any shortness of breath or anything else)


----------



## shellideaks

melann13 said:


> Anybody else have the random heart racing? I know it can be somewhat common, but it's starting to weird me out a little. It was happening last night in bed and just now again. I'm working in the lab, but nothing anxiety-producing and barely physical- unless you count punching tiny hole in tiny brains as physical ;) (Yup, I'm a creeper). I have a doc appt tomorrow and will ask him then, but it's very weird. (and no I don't have any shortness of breath or anything else)

I had it really bad during my last pregnancy, found out it was due to a lack of iron. Once I started taking iron tablets, it stopped. Maybe ask your doctor to check your iron levels.


----------



## salamander91

shellideaks said:


> melann13 said:
> 
> 
> Anybody else have the random heart racing? I know it can be somewhat common, but it's starting to weird me out a little. It was happening last night in bed and just now again. I'm working in the lab, but nothing anxiety-producing and barely physical- unless you count punching tiny hole in tiny brains as physical ;) (Yup, I'm a creeper). I have a doc appt tomorrow and will ask him then, but it's very weird. (and no I don't have any shortness of breath or anything else)
> 
> I had it really bad during my last pregnancy, found out it was due to a lack of iron. Once I started taking iron tablets, it stopped. Maybe ask your doctor to check your iron levels.Click to expand...

Thanks for this :flower: I've been wondering about that and didn't realise it had anything to do with low iron! I've been givin iron tabs but keep forgetting to take them :dohh:


----------



## vtjess423

I hope taking your iron tablets helps with your racing heart, salamander. That would definitely weird me out too!

At my last doctors appointment, the nurse drew some blood to test for down syndrome, trisomy 18 and spina bifida. I haven't gotten any phone calls from the doctors office, which is good as they only call with problems. :thumbup: But I've been wondering about my results. Well today I realize I had an email from Microsoft Health Vault which is a way I can see all of my lab test results. So I take a look at my results and really have no idea what I'm looking at. LOL But nothing is flagged and the interpretation section says "Screen negative." So I'm taking that as a great result! :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Sounds good! :thumbup:


----------



## despttc

Ameli,Sal,Shelli,
I too have had the occasional heart racing,but it has come down a lot after I started taking my iron supplements regularly. I read that some foods can hinder iron absorption,like tea,coffee,milk etc. So I see to it that there's atleast an hour gap between these and my medication

Here's where I read it. Hope it helps
https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Anaemia-iron-deficiency-/Pages/Treatment.aspx


----------



## shellideaks

despttc said:


> Ameli,Sal,Shelli,
> I too have had the occasional heart racing,but it has come down a lot after I started taking my iron supplements regularly. I read that some foods can hinder iron absorption,like tea,coffee,milk etc. So I see to it that there's atleast an hour gap between these and my medication
> 
> Here's where I read it. Hope it helps
> https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Anaemia-iron-deficiency-/Pages/Treatment.aspx

Yeah that is very true, there's also things you can take with the iron tablets that help them absorb better. Drinking fresh orange juice helps your body absorb more so I used to take my tablet with a glass of it each day :)


----------



## Delamere19

I don't know,these babies taking all our nutrients and essentials!!! :baby: little monkeys!!


----------



## wrightywales

Yay Im 19 wks today Happy 19 wks to hakuna aswell :) x


----------



## Delamere19

wrightywales said:


> Yay Im 19 wks today Happy 19 wks to hakuna aswell :) x

Happy 19 weeks!!!:happydance:


----------



## despttc

Happy 19weeks Hakuna and Wrighty


----------



## despttc

Delamere19 said:


> I don't know,these babies taking all our nutrients and essentials!!! :baby: little monkeys!!

And not to mention stealing our hearts!! :)


----------



## Delamere19

despttc said:


> Delamere19 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know,these babies taking all our nutrients and essentials!!! :baby: little monkeys!!
> 
> And not to mention stealing our hearts!! :)Click to expand...

Oh yeah for sure!!! :cloud9:


----------



## wrightywales

Had my first dreams about peanut last night :) was at 20 week scan and they said its a girl hope its true although ive said i think its a boy i would love a little girl :) OH already has two boys so would love peanut to be a little girl as it will be new for both of us iykwim :)


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Lovely dream wrighty! I have only had baby dreams about other peoples babies, I always knew they weren't mind. DH had a baby dream the other night though. He said it is a blonde little boy. He was pretty cute about it all. :) Get to find out if he is right soon!


----------



## vtjess423

I think it's pretty neat to be dreaming about our little ones. I unfortunately, never remember my dreams so even if I did, I wouldn't know! :dohh: Since becoming pregnant I have remembered a few dreams but they've all been very odd and haven't revolved around a baby; in fact I'm not even sure I was pregnant in my dreams. I took a psychology class in high school and we had an assignment to keep a dream journal. That really helped me remember my dreams more often. I may have to start doing that again so I can remember them! :)


----------



## despttc

I get very sweet dreams,too bad I won't remember even a bit when I wake up. Those which I do remember are super weird ones. Only past few days,pregnancy got incorporated into my dreams. In one of my funny dreams,I was back in school with a huge bump showing through my uniform :haha:


----------



## xxemmyxx

I have really horrible nightmares when I'm pregnant! They are really vivid and some of the scariest dreams I have ever had! My mum bought me some maternity lavender and camomile spray for bedtime I'm going to try that out tonight,I need to chill!


----------



## lauraclili

I've had two dreams about giving birth already! One in which I had a lovely homebirth and had a beautiful 6lb baby (not like, my first was nearly 10lb!) but then had a retained placenta and had to go to hospital. Last night I dreamt I couldn't have a homebirth and there was no space at the hospital because my own midwife was secretly pregnant and had gone into labour and all the other midwives wanted to be with her instead. 

Can you tell I might be worrying about the birth bit?! :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

I had a giving birth dream last pregnancy. It was super fast and easy, no drugs, no contractions, baby just slipped right out! :haha: :thumbup:


----------



## despttc

I do wake up in the middle of sleep,scared but not remembering the dream. But this happens much less frequently compared to the good ones. I have a teddybear with me which I hug to go back to sleep on such occasions(hubby bought me that and now that he's working at a distant place,it offers me comfort)


----------



## despttc

Wow, hakuna. I would love to give birth that way. Hey,you remember the comment you once gave about the jellybean popping out? I still find it funny. haha


----------



## hakunamatata

*pew pew pew*

:haha:


----------



## despttc

:haha:


----------



## goldstns

Iv had nightmares lately. Last night was about about my brother and sis-in-law being in a plane crash and they were very injured but survived, but her baby (shes preggo) didn't make it. UGH my heart hurt when I woke up, it was so sad!


----------



## hakunamatata

Ugh nightmares are the worst :hugs:


----------



## vtjess423

I hate dreams like that, goldstns. I'm sorry it made you so sad. :hugs: I haven't had any like that in a long time. But I vividly remember one from when I was kid where my brother and dad died in a car accident. It was so real that I woke up terrified and crying. They are the worst! I hope you have some better dreams from now on!


----------



## hakunamatata

I had a dream recently that DH was aggravating me, and when I woke up I still felt aggravated with him for half the day :haha:


----------



## WhitheartsQ

I have lots of dreams about dating other guys. lol
Your poor dh hakuna!


----------



## hakunamatata

I've had steamy sex dreams with ex-boyfriends!! Shhhhh don't tell! :blush:

Yeah, DH was like, why are you annoyed, I didn't do anything! :haha:

I'm confused by the time difference - is your scan in an hour Whit?


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Yep, almost exactly an hour!

I wont tell if you don't tell! ;)


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay! :dance:


----------



## vtjess423

Good Luck at your scan, Whit! :)

I've had sexy dreams about ex-boyfriends as well. I won't tell either as long as neither do the two of you! LOL


----------



## Lucy529

I've had a few sexy dreams of my ex and no way am telling my hubby but there are times I talk in my sleep so I have to fib a little 

Good luck whit :)


----------



## melann13

I've had sexy dreams about DH, and 4 about having the baby, or where I've just recently had the baby (at one we were at the baptism). 3/4 it was a girl. The funny part is that in NONE of them do I remember the actual delivery. In my dream I'll be in labor and then the baby is there, and I ask everyone around about how the delivery went and they were all shocked that I didn't remember, but told me not to worry about it. I guess it's because it's my first and even my subconscious doesn't know what to expect!


----------



## vtjess423

I had to fib once too, Lucy, so I feel you there! :winkwink:

Mel, that's probably better than dreaming of a horrific birth or something. LOL It just might make you more worried about your labor than you need to be (though I don't know if you are worried at all...but I think you get my point. :))


----------



## melann13

Just had a doc appt. He said that having my heart thump in my chest is normal and not to worry. Fundal height is right at 18.5, so pretty good, uterus is only a finger width under my belly button! I have already gained 13 lbs, which seems a little much. The doctor didn't say anything directly about it, just asked if I'd had cravings or any questions about nutrition. Hmmm. Not gonna let it bother me, my belly is nice and round...


----------



## hakunamatata

Haha that was subtle huh Mel? Glad bubs is doing well!

Whit posted on FB :)


----------



## WhitheartsQ

It's a boy!

Glad your appointment went well mel!


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats whit!! 

Melann glad apt went well :)


----------



## goldstns

congrats whit and mel!


----------



## despttc

Whit, congrats on Team blue!!

Mel, glad your doc appt went well. Good thing baby is doing fine. Or doc would have teased a bit. My SIL's doc did that once

:haha: to all the funny dreams and :hugs: for the unpleasant ones


----------



## xx Emily xx

Congrats ladies!! Love reading the happy posts!!

Em xxx


----------



## goldstns

I went garage sale-ing today.... got so much baby girl clothing for like $5!!


----------



## vtjess423

That's great, goldstns! It's nice when you can get things that cheap. :)


----------



## ttcfurrever

Congratulations on the gender reveals gals!!!! This is all so exciting...I cannot wait for mine. 


Has anyone been having pain in their hips? I had really bad pains in my left hip and upper thigh yesterday. It was the worst.


----------



## despttc

Yes ttcfurrever,
I'm having that along with cramps in my lower limbs. Some b&b friends suggested drinking more water and banana. It has helped a bit
But I think the hip pain will persist although to a varying degree till Childbirth,as long the hormone relaxin is being secreted. Our hips have to open up during childbirth and relaxin is busy stretching all our ligaments for that


----------



## flower94

Found out we're having a boy!!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats flower :) !!!


----------



## despttc

Congrats,flower :flower: :) on blue


----------



## Worriedk

Congrats to all those finding out gender! There appears to be a bit of a blue boom!!! I'm staying team yellow but partly due to the hospital in attending not allowed to tell! For legal reasons as they were once sued for getting it wrong! But of a nuisance but kinda glad to stay yellow!
Off work this week and first day is spent getting new bedroom furniture fitted. They have been here since 8am so early start as had to take down bed and vacuum etc first! Think il need another week off after but very exciting as once that's fitted all our rubbish in spare room will now be stored in our wardrobes and we can decorate that room for daughter! Can't wait as bought all her bedding etc in the next sale so it's just sitting in bags!
Hope everyone has a good week!


----------



## despttc

Worriedk,Yellow Yellow <3
Have a good week ahead girls!!


----------



## wrightywales

flower94 said:


> Found out we're having a boy!!!!

Congratulations flower x


----------



## Ameli

Our anatomy scan is in 2 1/2 hours! Excited and nervous, hope all is well with baby! Also hope to find out gender! I will be reporting back later.


----------



## Lucy529

Good luck Ameli :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay Ameli, can't wait to find out!

Congrats to all the ladies with recent scans!


----------



## mommytobe11

Ameli, I think our scans are at the same time! 10:30 US eastern time for me!! Good luck!! 

I'm pretty sure we'll be team blue again but who knows! Will update when I know! :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Ooh exciting!! Can't wait to add more jelly beans! 1 week left for me! Let's see if he's really a boy!


----------



## Ameli

mommytobe11 said:


> Ameli, I think our scans are at the same time! 10:30 US eastern time for me!! Good luck!!
> 
> I'm pretty sure we'll be team blue again but who knows! Will update when I know! :happydance:

Exciting! Good luck mommytobe!


----------



## despttc

Ameli and mommytobe, good luck with your scans. Can't wait to hear the results :happydance:


----------



## Lucy529

Good luck mommytobe !!!


----------



## goldstns

hakunamatata0- love the little jelly beans on page one next to our names!! You are doing a great job keeping this page lively! Can you please put a PINK one next to my name on Jan 18th. THANKS!


----------



## melann13

I still have two weeks til scan (at 21.3). My dad told me this weekend that he doesn't want to know. Not sure how that will work out :). He is so sweet though and said that he didn't want to know with me either and it was the best surprise ever. 
Here there is a massive children's consignment sale in a few weeks (we're talking a huge warehouse and thousands of people). I was tipped off by the woman we bought our co-sleeper from off Craig's list. She said that the best way is if you volunteer (a single three hour shift) you get to shop a day before the public, so that's what I think I'm gonna do. We find out gender 10 days before, so I'm hoping I can come home with a rubbermaid full of clothes for $20.
Felt a real legit kick last night, from the outside (hand on my belly) while DH was reading to the baby. He's so anxious to feel for himself- I hope it happens soon...


----------



## despttc

Mel,your dad's so sweet. And congrats on the 'kick' :)


----------



## vtjess423

Congrats on the boy, flower!! :flower: There definitely seems to be a run on boys! LOL

Good luck with your scans Ameli and mommytobe11! 

mel, that sounds awesome about the warehouse full of baby things. I wish they had something like that around me. I can't wait to go out shopping for baby things. :) I'm waiting til after my scan though. A little under 2 weeks to go (8/30)!! I almost bought a blanket that I really liked the other day when I was out shopping but it was a little more than I wanted to spend at the time. It was cute in green and yellow with an elephant and a giraffe on it. Would be good for a girl or boy, I think. My son LOVES (as in won't go anywhere without it) the blanket my mom got him before he was born and it's very similar to that one. :) I may go back and get it though. LOL 

And 19 weeks for me today!! :happydance: One more week and I'll be half way through. Phew! :)


----------



## despttc

Yay Jess,congrats on 19weeks <3


----------



## hakunamatata

Worriedk said:


> Congrats to all those finding out gender! There appears to be a bit of a blue boom!!! I'm staying team yellow but partly due to the hospital in attending not allowed to tell! For legal reasons as they were once sued for getting it wrong! But of a nuisance but kinda glad to stay yellow!
> Off work this week and first day is spent getting new bedroom furniture fitted. They have been here since 8am so early start as had to take down bed and vacuum etc first! Think il need another week off after but very exciting as once that's fitted all our rubbish in spare room will now be stored in our wardrobes and we can decorate that room for daughter! Can't wait as bought all her bedding etc in the next sale so it's just sitting in bags!
> Hope everyone has a good week!




flower94 said:


> Found out we're having a boy!!!!




goldstns said:


> hakunamatata0- love the little jelly beans on page one next to our names!! You are doing a great job keeping this page lively! Can you please put a PINK one next to my name on Jan 18th. THANKS!




melann13 said:


> I still have two weeks til scan (at 21.3). My dad told me this weekend that he doesn't want to know. Not sure how that will work out :). He is so sweet though and said that he didn't want to know with me either and it was the best surprise ever.
> Here there is a massive children's consignment sale in a few weeks (we're talking a huge warehouse and thousands of people). I was tipped off by the woman we bought our co-sleeper from off Craig's list. She said that the best way is if you volunteer (a single three hour shift) you get to shop a day before the public, so that's what I think I'm gonna do. We find out gender 10 days before, so I'm hoping I can come home with a rubbermaid full of clothes for $20.
> Felt a real legit kick last night, from the outside (hand on my belly) while DH was reading to the baby. He's so anxious to feel for himself- I hope it happens soon...

Going to post this here to remind myself of the jelly beans I need to add. Mel are you team yellow?

Jess hope your little boy feels better soon!


----------



## Ameli

Ok, we just found out we're team pink!!! :pink:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Congrats Ameli :happydance:


----------



## Ameli

Can't wait to hear from mommytobe!


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay Ameli!! :pink:


----------



## melann13

I'm not team yellow by choice, just a later scan due to DH being out of town all next week, we plan to find out at our scan on Sept 3rd. If LO doesn't cooperate we may go for a private one, but I'm trying to be SOOO patient! 21.3 is so much later than most of you ladies are finding out. I just keep telling myself that a later scan means bigger baby!


----------



## despttc

Congrats, Ameli :yipee: :pink:

Waiting to hear from mommytobe too


----------



## vtjess423

hakunamatata said:


> Jess hope your little boy feels better soon!

Thanks, hakuna. :) I really hope he does too. I hate seeing him like this. When the tylenol/motrin kicks in he seems pretty much himself but this morning when he first woke up, he was a groggy and I could tell he didn't feel well. Poor thing. 

Congrats on Team Pink, Ameli!! :) One of the few girly mommies-to-be!! 

My scan is on the 30th of this month, mel, so just a few days before yours. I'll be almost 21 weeks by that point. I'm getting so impatient to find out my little bean's doing Ok and of course the gender! :) I even did the baking soda gender test today...though I'm not really sure what it said. LOL It seemed more inconclusive to me. A VERY little bit a foam so not really any fizzing...but I'm not sure I can say there was no fizz either. LOL


----------



## despttc

Mel, pls don't worry :hugs: Just like you said,you can see your baby bigger and hence more clearly :friends:


----------



## despttc

Jess, I am sorry about your son. :hugs: Hoping he'll get well fast


----------



## Radiance

I unsubscribed this thread but I'm feeling ready to come back on it!!
So glad to see everyone is doing great and finding out genders :)
We have an angel watching out for all of them <3 

I have a ton to catch up on!! :wacko: :haha:


----------



## Ameli

:hugs: Radiance!


----------



## mommytobe11

Congrats on team pink Ameli!!!

I updated on the Facebook group, I'm sorry it took me so long to update here!!!

We're team *BLUE*!! :happydance:


----------



## Ameli

mommytobe11 said:


> I updated on the Facebook group, I'm sorry it took me so long to update here!!!
> 
> We're team *BLUE*!! :happydance:

Congrats!! One pink and one blue today so far!


----------



## despttc

Radiance, <3 :hugs:

Mommytobe, congrats on :blue: :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Radiance :hugs:

Mommy2be congrats! :blue:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Congrats mommy2be :happydance:

Radiance :hugs: your so strong


----------



## wrightywales

Ameli said:


> Ok, we just found out we're team pink!!! :pink:

Congratulations :)


----------



## wrightywales

Radiance :hug: :hugs:


----------



## MommaBarry

So excited reading all these reveals!!!

My scan is exactly 24 hours from now :happydance: have a strong feeling we are blue as well.

Laying in bed last night and could feel LO kicking with my hand. Put OH's hand on my tummy and he could feel it too!! Love that he finally gets to be a part of it.


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats ladies !!! 

Radiance :hugs: 

I feel my lo moving but hubby hasn't been able to yet hoping in the next few weeks he gets stronger :)


----------



## vtjess423

Congrats again, mommytobe!! :)

And Radiance it's nice to see you! :hugs:

I feel some movement but mine is still pretty infrequent and definitely not strong enough from the outside (at least not through my flab lol). Though with my son, my hubby was the only other one to be able to feel him. I think he had stage fright or something because any time anyone tried to feel, he'd just stop moving. :haha: We'll see if this ones any different.


----------



## despttc

I'm 19weeks today. Yipee :happydance:
:dance: :headspin:


----------



## Delamere19

I haven't been on for a few days so it's really exciting to read back and see all the gender reveals. My anomally scan is in just under two weeks on 2nd September. I was wanting to be team yellow all the way through but then my sister found out what she was having and its made me want to find out too! Still debating but feel pretty strongly that I want to know,I think we will be team blue again. Went shopping with my sister yesterday and she was buying stuff for her baby and I so wanted to as well. All I have bought clothes wise so far is some sleepsuits which are white and yellow so really gender neutral.

Made quite a headway with names this time. Got quite a few on boys and girls. Last time I was virtually 9 months gone before we settled on my ds's name. 

Congrats again on everyone's happy news about team pink or blue :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Happy 19 weeks Des!

Del it's so tempting to find out. I had considered staying team yellow but hubby wanted to know, and there was no way he would find out and not me! Plus I'm too much of a planner.

When's your sister due?


----------



## vtjess423

Happy 19 weeks, Despttc!! :happydance:

That's great that you've been able to find some gender neutral things, Delamere. I still haven't bought anything because I wanna wait until I find out the gender of my bean on the 30th. I've looked for some gender neutral things but everything I've seen has looked too girly or boyish. There are so few gender neutral things! That's one of the main reasons I'm not staying Team Yellow.


----------



## Delamere19

hakunamatata said:


> Happy 19 weeks Des!
> 
> Del it's so tempting to find out. I had considered staying team yellow but hubby wanted to know, and there was no way he would find out and not me! Plus I'm too much of a planner.
> 
> When's your sister due?

She is due on Xmas day of all days and is team pink. I am really really wanting a girl so I'm kinda apprehensive of how I will feel if they say that the baby is a boy and that makes me feel like an awful person. I think I will end up finding out. X


----------



## Delamere19

vtjess423 said:


> Happy 19 weeks, Despttc!! :happydance:
> 
> That's great that you've been able to find some gender neutral things, Delamere. I still haven't bought anything because I wanna wait until I find out the gender of my bean on the 30th. I've looked for some gender neutral things but everything I've seen has looked too girly or boyish. There are so few gender neutral things! That's one of the main reasons I'm not staying Team Yellow.

I know what you mean. It is difficult when you can't find gender neutral. I have found it harder than. Expected to look at neutral stuff and not just girl or boy.


----------



## hakunamatata

Wow you and your sister are close!

Even if it ends up being a boy, I'm sure you will fall in love with him! :hugs: DH wanted a boy but absolutely adores our daughter. :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome Geordie_gal!


----------



## hakunamatata

PM me if I'm missing any pink/blue/yellow jelly beans on the front page. Mommy brain can't review the list anymore :haha: If everyone checks their own info and makes sure it's accurate, that'd be great! :thumbup:


----------



## goldstns

I know what it is like having a sibling having a baby so close to you. My bro and SIL are due 12/12/13 and we are do 1/18/13. I wish we lived closer to each other for baby play dates... but hes in Cleveland and Im in Denver... oh well. The part that was hard is that he views everything between us as a competition so that was hard for me a first... but now Im over it!

Question: I have Horribly swollen ankles/feet... doc did testing and says its just pregnancy... she said to stay off of them, which is hard when all I wanna do it exercise a little (however Iv been doing pool exercises and its been good).. she recommends compressions socks.. do any of you lovely ladies have recommendations on brands/places to get them?

Also, I have been having HORRIBLE carpel tunnel in my left hand (kept me up all last night, Tylenol didn't even help)... any suggestions on that? My guess it is due to folding/hanging all of baby girls clothing last night... i believe that could irritate my wrist/hands.


----------



## vtjess423

Ok, I have a pretty random question. Has anyone else found food that they normally enjoy while not pregnant but the taste of while pregnant makes them gag? I never experienced anything like this when I was pregnant with my son but this time I'm struggling to eat a turkey sandwich. This isn't the first time it's happened this pregnancy but today has been worse. I've taken bites out of both ham sandwiches and turkey sandwiches that tasted kind of funny and made me almost gag (each time the meat have been prefectly fine and not expired btw so it's just me LOL) but usually it's one bite and I can eat the rest fine or near the end of my sandwich. But today I took one bite into my turkey sandwich and was almost sick. :sick: I couldn't even make myself take another bite. So I ended up going down to the little sandwhich shop in my building and bought a bbq sandwhich instead, which was yummy and I ate just fine. :) But I feel like its such a waste! I just bought a big tub of turkey and I'm afraid it's going to waste now. :( But that's another issue; I was just curious is anyone else has had a similar experience.


----------



## Try Rocking

Radiance :hugs: 

Congratulations to everyone who's found out the gender!!

vtjess I've had that with several things, the worst being spanakopita. I was making it and eating it quite often before I got pregnant, once I got pregnant the smell made me want to throw up and I had to leave the house until it aired out. 

I hope everyone is doing well! :hugs:


----------



## despttc

Jess,
Its the same for me. What I find funny is that what I hated before pregnancy is what I enjoy eating now and those which I loved pre-pregnancy make me gag now. MIL was shocked when she saw me gagging at apple when apple used to be my favorite before.
Guess its part and parcel of pregnancy


----------



## vtjess423

Thanks, Try Rocking and Despttc. It's a crappy part of pregnancy but at least I know it's not just me. :haha: I haven't found anything that I didn't like pre-pregnancy that I do now, though. Just stuff I liked that now I can't stand to eat. :( At least I'm still liking tuna! That's my favorite and I think I'd cry if it made me gag! LOL


----------



## Mallerm

I just felt the baby kick for the first time!! I've been feeling flutters for a few weeks, but this was three legitimate kicks! I'm so excited!


----------



## goldstns

Does baby kicks feel like jabs? I have been feeling jabbing but its pretty low... like just about the pelvic bone.... you think that might be kicking?


----------



## melann13

My LO is quite active this afternoon. Makes me jump every once and awhile. When the movement is higher (my uterus is hitting my belly button now) I don't notice as much, but when it's low against the waistband of my maternity shorts it's very strong!
I ask my doc about carpel tunnel- although mine has not been painful, just hands falling asleep all the time. He said that it's perfectly normal- especially if you're experiencing swelling- as the tunnel for the nerves to go through is becoming small. He suggested wrist braces to keep wrists straight and the tunnel open. I haven't done anything about it yet as it doesn't hurt for me- just awkward. My mom had it horrible (due to work) and had surgery on both hands- doc said pregnancy carpel tunnel is super common and should go away once swelling lessens.


----------



## lauraclili

Those with swellings, drink water! Loads and loads of it! I had massively swollen everything when I was pregnant last time and only loads of water helped!


----------



## Mallerm

The kicks feel like a cross between jabs and a thump. Its surprising. And awesome.


----------



## melann13

Lauraclili- agreed on the water-but since nearly the beginning I've been drinking close to 100oz a day and still experience swelling if I don't spend enough time on my feet, or if I spend too much. All about switching it up I guess!


----------



## Ameli

Yay for everyone feeling their babies moving! I have been too, and it's so cool!! :happydance:

Also, I looked again at how many boys vs. girls and wow, there are like double the amount of boys. I'm glad to be one of the pink jellybeans to help balance it out a little bit. Can't wait to hear from those of you looking forward to scans! 
:pink: :blue:


----------



## medic76097

lauraclili said:


> Those with swellings, drink water! Loads and loads of it! I had massively swollen everything when I was pregnant last time and only loads of water helped!

Too much water can make it worse.


----------



## medic76097

melann13 said:


> Lauraclili- agreed on the water-but since nearly the beginning I've been drinking close to 100oz a day and still experience swelling if I don't spend enough time on my feet, or if I spend too much. All about switching it up I guess!

You need to talk to your doctor about that much water. Too much water can lead to electrolyte imbalance and make your health much worse. If your already retaining fluid that your body can't get rid if (causing worsening carpal tunnel) then adding a large volume of liquid to your already overworked system just backs it up and makes it worse.


----------



## goldstns

I think my next purchase is wrist braces. I think Ill give it a few days to see if it was just aggravated because of the folding clothing. Maybe it will get better.


----------



## lindsayms05

Is 100oz a lot? That's about 6 bottles of water. I easily drink that and more throughout the day. I never realized that was an alarming amount?


----------



## hakunamatata

I drink 2-3 liters of water a day, and I'm perfectly fine.


----------



## despttc

Goldstns,
Drinking water will not cause carpal tunnel and edema.(over-drinking is not possible as the more we drink,more gets excreted as urine in people with normal kidneys) Its just pregnancy that cause it. Another cause is hypothyroidism which aggravates this condition. I'm sure you'd have checked your blood before and thyroid might not be the case

I would recommend giving a little break for your wrist,like not folding much and all for some days. Also it'll do good for you if you can keep your feet elevated whenever possible.

As long as your blood pressure is normal,I would think there isn't need to worry about the swelling


----------



## MommaBarry

We are team :blue:

Saw the little guy opening his mouth and sticking out his tongue A LOT!! He is also very active. The lady doing the scan had a hard time doing the measurements because every time she was about to freeze the frame he would move lol.


----------



## vtjess423

Congrats, MommaBarry, on Team Blue! :) Those boy numbers keep going up!! LOL Doesn't give me much hope that I'm having a girl. :haha:


----------



## MommaBarry

I felt the same as soon I as I joined this group and saw how many blues vs pinks lol.

I felt in my gut that it was a little man, but was hoping for another little girl since there will only be 14 months difference between him and my daughter.


----------



## melann13

My doc knows how much water I drink and he was fine with it. I have a 20 or 24oz water bottle and drink two while at work and 2-3 after I get home. I do drink skim milk and juice as well and am not worried about my balance. Simply mentioning it because for me lack of hydration is not the reason for my swelling. It's directly related to how much time I spend seated. I walked for hours on Sunday and wasn't swollen at all. Yesterday I sat in my office chair for much of the day and it was back. It does seem to be getting better lately though, perhaps just the changing weather.


----------



## vtjess423

MommaBarry said:


> I felt the same as soon I as I joined this group and saw how many blues vs pinks lol.
> 
> I felt in my gut that it was a little man, but was hoping for another little girl since there will only be 14 months difference between him and my daughter.

:) I don't have a gut feeling one way or the other. I'm just hoping girl as I already have my son and this will be my last baby so I'd love to have one of each. :thumbup: Of course I'll love my child no matter the gender but a girl can hope!! Though that hope is slowly dwindling.... :haha:


----------



## goldstns

Des- Thanks! I was tested for thyroid problems and mine all came back healthy. My blood pressure is great too. I drink about 10 glasses of water a day, which I think is fine. I did take a break with my wrists yesterday and last night was much better for me. I woke up a few times from the numb feeling but after repositioning my hands it went away, right away. I have a diabetics test on Tuesday. Hopefully that is all good too. I agree with taking it easy, I am known to over work myself. I didn't realize it until the pregnancy. Tonight im going swimming and that usually makes my feet feel good.


----------



## wrightywales

MommaBarry said:


> We are team :blue:
> 
> Saw the little guy opening his mouth and sticking out his tongue A LOT!! He is also very active. The lady doing the scan had a hard time doing the measurements because every time she was about to freeze the frame he would move lol.
> 
> View attachment 661261

Congratulations :) x


----------



## live_in_hope

:wave: hey lovely ladies! :hugs:

Well your wishes for me to get my surgery date soon came through :thumbup: :dance: finally got one! :dance: its not until the 19th October but having a date gives me so much relief, i've already planned my BC pills and will be taking my last one the day after my surgery woo!! So gallbladder out and end of WTT in the same weekend, bonus! :thumbup: xmas bfp here we come (or sooner :shrug: ) xxx


----------



## despttc

MommaBarry, Congrats on your active little :blue: bundle of joy

Live, yay on your date. May you get an earlier bfp than you expect. Babydust to you <3

Goldstns,good that your swelling is reducing. Do exercise like you do now. I'm sure everything is fine

Our :blue: population is increasing day by day :) I wonder what sex I'm having. Any guesses,girls?


----------



## Radiance

live_in_hope said:


> :wave: hey lovely ladies! :hugs:
> 
> Well your wishes for me to get my surgery date soon came through :thumbup: :dance: finally got one! :dance: its not until the 19th October but having a date gives me so much relief, i've already planned my BC pills and will be taking my last one the day after my surgery woo!! So gallbladder out and end of WTT in the same weekend, bonus! :thumbup: xmas bfp here we come (or sooner :shrug: ) xxx

Great news!! Hope you get your BFP quickly after! :happydance:

:dust:


----------



## vtjess423

I'm glad you finally got your surgery date, live!! I hope your surgery goes smoothly and you get your bfp shortly after! :hugs: :dust:

desptcc, I'd have to guess boy just due to the odds being so much more in that favor. :haha: There are WAY more blue beans in this group than pink. It's so odd, I would think it woud be more even! :)


----------



## despttc

I was lying on my side,playing with my mobile phone and I felt my baby kick. Some jabs at my tummy. Is that what I think it is?? Oh! I'm on cloud9 :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Congrats MommaBarry!


----------



## hakunamatata

Des that's exciting!!


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Live, I am so glad you've got a date set!! Hope your bfp comes shortly after!

Des Sounds like baby to me! Congrats!


Thanks to all of those who congratulated the fact that I'm team blue! (sorry it took so long to say thanks!)


----------



## despttc

Whit :flower:


----------



## goldstns

Question: is the 20 week ultrasound the last U/S for the pregnancy?


----------



## despttc

I was advised one more at 28weeks,but I don't think its compulsory


----------



## vtjess423

goldstns, I think it really depends on your doctor/midwife. With my son, my doctor told me that she likes to have a growth scan done at around 28 weeks just to make sure the baby is growing as it should. I'm assuming that she'll do the same for me with this pregnancy as well but I never asked. At that scan my son's abdomen was measuring small so we had some growth concerns there at that point and I was referred to a fetal and maternal specialist. Everything turned out to be fine (he was just small) but I got some extra scans out of it! :thumbup: But I think for a lot of women, the 20 week scan is the last one (unless there are concerns) but like I said, I think it really depends on the doctor/midwife.


----------



## Radiance

goldstns said:


> Question: is the 20 week ultrasound the last U/S for the pregnancy?

It really depends, I know in my area they only do the first scan, 12 week scan and then the 20 week scan unless they are concerned about something.


----------



## wrightywales

goldstns said:


> Question: is the 20 week ultrasound the last U/S for the pregnancy?

In the UK they only normally do 2 scans 12 and 20 wks unless there is something they want to keep an eye on. I will be having 4 extra scans due to the high risk of downs syndrome so I will be having growth scans at 24, 28, 30 and 32 weeks


----------



## despttc

The more scans I get,the more I love it :) So I'm taking my 28week scan for sure


----------



## mommytobe11

I only get a dating scan, 12 week and mid pregnancy ultrasound (which was at 18 weeks) :( with my son, they wanted to check his kidneys again so I had another one at 28 weeks. I think I'm done with ultrasounds now unfortunately.


----------



## vtjess423

See my doctor doesn't even do a 12 week scan; so maybe instead she prefers to have a later scan to ensure that the baby is growing properly (28-30ish weeks). So far with this pregnancy I've only had one scan and it was at 8 weeks. My 20 week scan is a week from Friday and I'm SOOO looking foward to it. :thumbup: So I'm hoping I get the additional scan later, as she did wit my son, just so I can see my bean again after next week. :)


----------



## hakunamatata

I had weekly ultrasounds for the last month and a half of my first pregnancy because my amniotic fluid was low. Fluid ended up steadily increasing so all was well. Loved getting extra pictures!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Don't they have to scan you near the end so they know where your placenta is or what the position the baby is in? Or is there another way they find that out?


----------



## mommytobe11

xxemmyxx said:


> Don't they have to scan you near the end so they know where your placenta is or what the position the baby is in? Or is there another way they find that out?

I had a scan in the hospital right before they did my csection to see which way he was laying. But I didn't see anything and had been in the hospital for two days at that point so didn't really care :rolleyes: I just wanted it to all be over!


----------



## shellideaks

In the UK they only check your placenta position later on if it was in a place that could be a problem at your 20 week scan. I had a super quick scan at 35 weeks with DD cos the consultant couldn't tell if she was breech or head down.


----------



## lauraclili

Emmy, they can usually tell where the placenta is on your 20 week scan. If it's particularly low-lying or causing a problem they might order more scans later on to see what's happening. At least, that's the system in the UK. 

I had a c-section last time and they didn't scan to look for the placenta because they already knew it was high (and anterior, so on the front) but they knew it wouldn't be in the way. 

Placentas do move during pregnancy but they tend to go upwards. That's why when most women are diagnosed with placenta previa (partial or sometimes full) it will move out of the way of the cervix during pregnancy as the womb stretches. 

:D


----------



## vtjess423

xxemmyxx said:


> Don't they have to scan you near the end so they know where your placenta is or what the position the baby is in? Or is there another way they find that out?

My doctor never said anything to me about checking the location of my placenta when I was pregnant with my son. I assume she saw where it was during one of my scans but it was never metioned to me. The location of my placenta never seemed to be an issue so it was never talked about. As for position, I think that can sometimes be told just by the doctor/midwife feeling your stomach, but I could be wrong about that.


----------



## xxemmyxx

My placenta was low at my 12 week so I'm hoping its moved up for my 20 week. I think they can feel if baby is breech sometimes cus they try and move the baby themselves first, I'm a first time mum so all my prior knowledge is from one born every minute :haha:


----------



## wrightywales

xxemmyxx said:


> My placenta was low at my 12 week so I'm hoping its moved up for my 20 week. I think they can feel if baby is breech sometimes cus they try and move the baby themselves first, I'm a first time mum so all my prior knowledge is from one born every minute :haha:

Im addicted to watching one born every minute lol


----------



## despttc

As Laura said,a scan done at 20weeks will show position of placenta. Only if its in a critical position,it'll be checked again. As for baby's lie and position,a MW or doctor can palpate our abdomen and find out where baby's head is(unless abdominal wall is thick,in which case an ultrasound will be needed)


----------



## Lucy529

They checked my placenta today it's posterior and my sons head is really low down like he's doing a dive he wouldn't move so going back in 4 weeks bc of high risk and to do more measurements he is a stubborn little boy just like daddy here's his profile pic :) 

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_IMG_20130822_213614_088_zpsebc52cda.jpg


----------



## despttc

<3 <3 <3 Beautiful baby, Lucy


----------



## Delamere19

My sis has been told she has placenta previa and she has to go back at 36 weeks for an internal exam to see where it's at then. If its still the same it will mean a c section for her. 

I'm having my scan in 9 days so hopefully mine will be ok. Having a rubbish few days feeling sick and tired. Always struggle at the end of the week.


----------



## despttc

I was a placenta-previa baby to my mom


----------



## Worriedk

Hi. Here we attend hospital for a 12 week and 20 week scan. If u r higher risk u get a 28 week appointment. 

Quick question- anyone getting bad tummy tightenings? I've had them this morning and a bit concerned. Had them with last baby but much much further on.


----------



## despttc

Worriedk, can they be bh? How frequent do you get those? I read somewhere that you need to be worried only if they occur more than 4times an hour.


----------



## vtjess423

WorriedK, like despttc said, its more than likely braxton hickds and nothing to worry about. From what I hear, it's possible to get them fairly early and I know of others who got them around 19/20 weeks (I'm not sure how far along you are). I never had any with my son and haven't so far this time either so I don't really have any experience. But I would think as long as they aren't painful and coming in rapid succession, I would think everything is OK. But if you are really concerned, it can never hurt to give your doctor/midwife a call and get their opinion.


----------



## want2bemommy

I get them, usually early in the AM if I have to pee- this morning I woke up ever half hour to BH and being uncomfortable- bad night sleep


----------



## Worriedk

Thank you for you replies. Means a lot. I've been getting them a lot today prob about 10 times so far. Not sore but just weird. I'm 19 weeks. I've also started today to need to pee a lot more and first of my heartburn. Yuk! Hope u r all keeping well.x


----------



## mommytobe11

vtjess423 said:


> WorriedK, like despttc said, its more than likely braxton hickds and nothing to worry about. From what I hear, it's possible to get them fairly early and I know of others who got them around 19/20 weeks (I'm not sure how far along you are). I never had any with my son and haven't so far this time either so I don't really have any experience. But I would think as long as they aren't painful and coming in rapid succession, I would think everything is OK. But if you are really concerned, it can never hurt to give your doctor/midwife a call and get their opinion.

Did you have a csection with your son? I never had any Braxton hicks with DS either and didn't have any contractions when I was induced too. I ended up with a csection in the end and was wondering if you experienced the same? I'm convinced my body is broken when it comes to getting a baby out :(


----------



## vtjess423

mommytobe11 said:


> Did you have a csection with your son? I never had any Braxton hicks with DS either and didn't have any contractions when I was induced too. I ended up with a csection in the end and was wondering if you experienced the same? I'm convinced my body is broken when it comes to getting a baby out :(

No, I didn't have my son via c-section. I actually had him vaginally; so I definitely experienced contractions. I doubt your body is broken. :hugs: As long as you grow healthy babies, I wouldn't worry about how they get out. :) I actually have a friend who had a similar experience from you except she had what she thought were contractions for like a week (not painful) but never dilated; they even tried inducing her as well. But nothing worked so she ended up with a c-section. Afterwards her doctor told her that she was never actually in labor or having contractions. I always thought that was a strange response from her doctor. She actually just had her second baby back in April but I'm not sure if she had a c-section with him as well (we used to work together but no longer do and don't speak as much as we used to unfortunately). If I get a chance I'll have to ask her what her second experience was like. Sorry I'm not much help but I thought it couldn't hurt to let you know you aren't alone! :)


----------



## mommytobe11

Thanks vtjess! My mom had a similar birth experience with me (her first) so I kind of expected it. Still sucked though!!


----------



## markswife10

Delamere19 said:


> My sis has been told she has placenta previa and she has to go back at 36 weeks for an internal exam to see where it's at then. If its still the same it will mean a c section for her.
> 
> I'm having my scan in 9 days so hopefully mine will be ok. Having a rubbish few days feeling sick and tired. Always struggle at the end of the week.


I have placenta previa. I have to have another ultrasound at 26 weeks to check it again and see if it has moved. If mine doesn't move I have to have a c-section too.


----------



## Worriedk

Happy Sunday everyone!!! I'm having a tidy up/ gd house clean today and hoping to be finished by lunch so we can enjoy family time this afternoon!
Hope u all have a gd day!


----------



## hakunamatata

Scan tomorrow!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## mommytobe11

hakunamatata said:


> Scan tomorrow!
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Yay! Can't wait to hear about it!!


----------



## Ameli

hakunamatata said:


> Scan tomorrow!
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Yay! So excited for you. What time is your scan?


----------



## hakunamatata

8 am eastern standard time!


----------



## despttc

Yay! :happydance: Hakuna, Waiting to hear tomorrow's scan results :)


----------



## despttc

2927 posts!!! :)


----------



## Worriedk

hakunamatata said:


> Scan tomorrow!
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

How exciting!!! Cant wait to hear how it goes! 
Mine is atill over a week away!!!


----------



## goldstns

My scan is on Tuesday! Although I already had a private scan, in which we were told she's a lady! However, she wasn't opening her legs, so it will be nice to get the second one done to make sure. 

hakunamatata- cant wait to here what your little one is!


----------



## Try Rocking

I can't wait Hakuna!!! I'm so excited for you :D

We have a gender confirmation scan tomorrow, that's all it is, just to make sure our little boy is definitely a little boy. I'm excited about that :D


----------



## despttc

Goldstns and Try rocking,good luck on your gender-confirmation:thumbup:

Worriedk,your week will fly swiftly :hugs:

My scan is on Wednesday. As we're not finding out the gender,it'll be just Anatomy scan for us. Sad that DH won't be able to make it to the appointment. But on the bright side,my dad is taking me to the scan, which is my dream come true:happydance:


----------



## despttc

From our front page,we have as of now
21 :blue:
11 :pink: (including want2bemommy's twin pearls)

<3 <3 <3


----------



## want2bemommy

Wow, almost 2:1 lol


----------



## hakunamatata

Front page updated, let me know if there are additional changes needed :thumbup:


----------



## Worriedk

Wow! Big proportion of little boys! A baby boy boom! My oh thinks we r having a boy but I'm not so sure! Saying that, this preg seems so different from my daughters but don't know if its cos I'm busier and don't have much time to think about it!!
Am I mad?????.... I'm applying for a new job!!! It's a step up from what I'm doing now... Quite a big jump up. My manager asked if I was applying and I said no. She asked y and I told her cos I was pregnant which she knew anyway. She disagreed and an hour later gave me an envelope with the application form!! 
Feel as if I have to apply cos the management are very encouraging and telling me its not my problem that I'm pregnant and they fully support me and maternity leave but if successful the job will be waiting for my return!
I'm still in 2 minds even tho I put in the application form!


----------



## hakunamatata

Hey you know what you can handle :thumbup: Good luck with whatever you decide about the job!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Can't wait to hear about your scan Hakuna!!

3 sleeps till our scan :)

Em xxx


----------



## vtjess423

Good Luck on all the gender scans (and confirmations) coming up!! :) Mine's on Friday. Desptcc, my hubby unfortunately can't go either which we are both disappointed about but my mom is going to come with me so at least I'll have some support. :)

Worried, good luck with your decision. I say if you are interested in the position and can handle it, I'd say go for it! Especially if they already know you are pregnant and aren't concerned about it. :) But like hakuna said, only you know what you can handle. So I wish you all the best! :hugs:


----------



## melann13

DH is gone for the week, so I'm all by my lonesome... hoping to get lots done, it's been a very busy couple weeks. So far I worked on a few pictures for the baby's room. I have more to go, plus quite a bit of sewing.
My belly is getting big, here's a 20 week shot for you all.
Sorry it's sideways. It's right side up until I attach it... weird. Scan's not til NEXT Tuesday, but looking forward to a BIG baby scan.
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## despttc

Beautiful bump, Mel <3


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Hakuna so excited for your scan! Good luck! 
Lovely bump mel!


----------



## wrightywales

Good Luck with your scan hakuna :)

2 days until mine :/ getting very nervous


----------



## Worriedk

wrightywales said:


> Good Luck with your scan hakuna :)
> 
> 2 days until mine :/ getting very nervous

Very exciting!
Looking forward to hearing about it! 

Just heading to gym for an hr.... Trying to do anything to keep me awake. Tiredness hitting very bad!


----------



## hakunamatata

Baby boy! Heartbeat 150 BPM. Everything looks great!


----------



## Ameli

:blue: Congrats, Hakuna!


----------



## vtjess423

Congrats, hakuna!! Glad your 12 weeks can was right on. :) Another boy on the list! LOL 

And cute bump, mel!! :flower:

20 weeks for me today!! :happydance: My scan is on friday so only 4 more days til I can find out if my bean is doing OK and the gender. Can't wait!


----------



## despttc

Congrats, Hakuna :blue:

Wrightywales and jess,waiting to hear about your scan :)

Wrighty, Is your scan on Wednesday?


----------



## despttc

Congrats on 20weeks, Jess!! :flower: :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

So get this: my official EDD wasn't updated because they won't change anything less than 7 days different from LMP, but I am 6 days ahead like I thought based on ovulation and :sex: I love being right!! Methinks I need a new ticker!

So glad I don't have to return all the boy clothes I bought!


----------



## hakunamatata

Congrats on 20 weeks Jess!!


----------



## lindsayms05

Congrats hakuna!!

I'm 20 weeks today and survived my first week back to work last week. I think once I get used to this new teaching schedule, I'm going to like it. I've been a bit tired, though, I think it's just the typical tiredness of coming back after break lol.

We ordered our nursery furniture and I have the bedding set picked out. I'm about 90% on color choice so hopefully my husband will get the room painted and the carpet cleaned before the furniture gets here! It's becoming more and more real with each passing week. :) Good luck to all those having scans soon!


----------



## despttc

Congrats on 20weeks, Lindsay :thumbup:


----------



## wrightywales

despttc said:


> Congrats, Hakuna :blue:
> 
> Wrightywales and jess,waiting to hear about your scan :)
> 
> Wrighty, Is your scan on Wednesday?

Yeah Wednesday at 11:10am UK time


----------



## wrightywales

Congrats Hakuna :) another boy to add to the list :)

Congrats jess and lindsay for reaching the half way mark :)

cute bump mel :)


----------



## goldstns

hakun- congrats on a baby boy!


----------



## vtjess423

hakunamatata said:


> So get this: my official EDD wasn't updated because they won't change anything less than 7 days different from LMP, but I am 6 days ahead like I thought based on ovulation and :sex: I love being right!! Methinks I need a new ticker!
> 
> So glad I don't have to return all the boy clothes I bought!

My doctor is the same way, hakuna. She won't change it unless it's 7 or more days off (which mine was at my 8 week scan; thought I was 9). But just curious, were you dated 6 days ahead at your 12 week scan as well? I know that earlier scans are more accurate so I think even it my bean is off at this scan, my date more than likely wouldn't change since later scans can be further off since each baby can grow at different rates.

And you are braver than me, I don't think I could purchase anything until I was sure! LOL :thumbup:

And thanks for the 20 week congrats. And congrats to lindsay for making it halfway as well!! :) Now I'm just counting down until my scan on friday!!


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/IMG_0001_zps3fb1fbbf.jpg

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/IMG_0002_zps7a9f2cc4.jpg


----------



## hakunamatata

vtjess423 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> So get this: my official EDD wasn't updated because they won't change anything less than 7 days different from LMP, but I am 6 days ahead like I thought based on ovulation and :sex: I love being right!! Methinks I need a new ticker!
> 
> So glad I don't have to return all the boy clothes I bought!
> 
> My doctor is the same way, hakuna. She won't change it unless it's 7 or more days off (which mine was at my 8 week scan; thought I was 9). But just curious, were you dated 6 days ahead at your 12 week scan as well? I know that earlier scans are more accurate so I think even it my bean is off at this scan, my date more than likely wouldn't change since later scans can be further off since each baby can grow at different rates.
> 
> And you are braver than me, I don't think I could purchase anything until I was sure! LOL :thumbup:
> 
> And thanks for the 20 week congrats. And congrats to lindsay for making it halfway as well!! :) Now I'm just counting down until my scan on friday!!Click to expand...

I actually forgot to ask at my first scan :dohh:

Can't wait for Friday!


----------



## despttc

Hakuna, Robert is so cute <3 <3 <3


----------



## vtjess423

Great scan pics, Hakuna! I hope I can get as clear a shot on my beans gender! :)


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats to new weeks ladies !!!:happydance:

Hakuna congrats on your baby boy :)


----------



## vtjess423

I just commented on a post in the 2nd Trimester thread and it seems there are quite a few girls who got their 20 week scan in the last few days and they are all having girls! So maybe it's not as uneven as we think...the girly mommies just haven't joined our group (or aren't posting...)! LOL But seeing that gives me a little more hope that I may be having a girl....but maybe I should stay thinking it's a boy so I'm not disappointed. :winkwink:


----------



## wrightywales

vtjess423 said:


> I just commented on a post in the 2nd Trimester thread and it seems there are quite a few girls who got their 20 week scan in the last few days and they are all having girls! So maybe it's not as uneven as we think...the girly mommies just haven't joined our group (or aren't posting...)! LOL But seeing that gives me a little more hope that I may be having a girl....but maybe I should stay thinking it's a boy so I'm not disappointed. :winkwink:

Im thinking boy (just because of the numbers in this group) although i really want a girl and still dream peanut is a girl. 2 days and i get to find out


----------



## vtjess423

Yeah I don't blame you, wrighty. The sheer number of boys definitely makes me lean towards boy as well but I'm still hoping! All I really want is a healthy baby but since this is my last pregnancy, I'd love to have a girl so I can have one of each. :) Less than 4 days until my scan! :happydance: Best wishes on your scan too!


----------



## goldstns

mom and i bought all the paint for our baby's room. Mom is a great artist (and so it MIL) and they are going to do the mural together in the baby's room! I believe it will be done in a few weeks and then we can start getting all the fun furniture for her room! Getting excited. Also my DH's family is throwing us our first shower on Sunday (I know it is early, but they are all in Chicago and we are going there for the holiday weekend.)
 



Attached Files:







Calvin-Hobbes-Nursery.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## lian_83

Dreaming of :blue: I will know in a couple of weeks. Darng the wait!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Goldstns that's so cute!!!


----------



## melann13

Goldstns, is that in your house, or is that the idea?
I've been working on painting for our baby's room- we're not painting the walls as we plan to sell the house in two years or less. I'm making all the fabric stuff out of the pattern below, so I've been painting the animals on muslin in embroidery circles (I haven't trimmed them up yet). I also got stuff to make the mobile and am painting birdhouses to hang in the room as well. So much fun! Still need to paint my fox, and I haven't started the raccoon or the bunny yet.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 2









photo(3).jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 3









photo(4).jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 1









photo(5).jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## despttc

Goldstns, the painting is superb. You're lucky to have two gifted painters in the family :)

Mel, I love your idea. Pic looks beautiful :flower:

To all the girls doing gender confirmation,may you get the same gender that you dream of! <3


----------



## despttc

I'm 20weeks today!
:wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:

Our little bean and I have come half way through! 

Can't wait to see him/her in person <3 <3


----------



## Try Rocking

I forgot to update in here... 

I went for the gender confirmation scan today since there was some question about it last time. She could not get a good shot of Monkeys stuff, I tried moving around, she poked and prodded and .. nothing. Like nothing at all to indicate one way or the other. 
So we're officially back to Team Yellow for now. 
My next ultrasound isn't until October 21st so hopefully baby cooperates then. 
And the closest place to pay to find out the gender that I've found is 2.5 hours away so that won't work. 
So frustrating! We're still going to consider the baby a boy for now because that's what we were thinking but it could very well end up being a girl. We'll either find out in 2 months if baby cooperates or in 4 months at the due date.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hakuna - congrats on boy!! Glad the scan went well :)

Wrighty - my scan is 11am uk time tomorrow too!!


20 weeks today!! Yay!!

Em xxx


----------



## despttc

Try Rocking,I'm sorry you couldn't confirm the gender :( .Is there no way of getting a repeat scan from them as the details were not visible? I think there is no harm in considering baby to be a boy for now,as thats what you were told at the previous appt(if I remember right) :hugs:

Emily,congrats on 20weeks :happydance: So, wrighty, you and I have our scans tomorrow :wohoo:


----------



## wrightywales

Despttc Emily congrts on reaching half way ladies

Despttc how are you feeling? im so nervous but fingers crossed everything will be fine less than 23 hours until my scan now

TryRocking - sorry they counldnt confirm gender fingers crossed baby lets you see in October x


----------



## despttc

Wrighty,I am nervous too. The scan is the only thing on my mind now. Hope our scans hold good news for us tomorrow


----------



## vtjess423

Congrats to both desptcc and Emily on their 20 weeks!! :flower: And good luck to all those with scans tomorrow. I hope they go perfectly. :thumbup: 3 more days until mine! I'm nervous and excited at the same time.


----------



## Delamere19

Congrats to those who have reached 20 weeks!! Yay!

I have just realised that I never put my 12 wk scan on so here it is,a little late cos my 20 wk scan is this next monday!!

Been to the docs this morning and got something for my constipation cos of my iron tabs. The pregnancy glamour never ends does it!!:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







294.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## goldstns

Try- have you tried eating sweets, little caffeine, or juice 30 min before the scan. They claim it will get to the baby in that time and the baby will move more... I don't know how true it is but I was recommended it too. My last scan we had the same issue as you. The tech said girl but my baby wouldn't move for him so I am not sure... we have a scan today so I am hoping she will be active.


----------



## lindsayms05

Congrats on 20 weeks gals!!! Half way there now :)

I second the sweets suggestion! I had some apple juice and strawberry wafers and my baby was moving all over. I may have overdone it a bit because she moved so much she was messing up the measurements, lol.


----------



## Lucy529

I was thinking of drinking a Mountain Dew for my next apt on the 19th since he was not cooperating I think he was asleep :shrug: I can't eat sweets but if it helps get the measurements then I will


----------



## lindsayms05

I tried drinking a Mellow Yellow before my 16 week appointment and she didn't really react to it. Something about the apple juice got her going. Maybe she just likes apple juice a lot...lol


----------



## despttc

I was plannin of coffee :)


----------



## goldstns

Well little Alia is still a girl! YAY! She seemed healthy and happy. She measured 19+6. Almost half way! She was very Mellow... hopefully she will be like that when she comes out too.


----------



## vtjess423

I was planning on drinking some diet pepsi or something with caffeine in on Friday before my appointment. They told me to drink 16oz of water but I figure if part of that is a caffenated beverage it should work just as well. :) I may try to eat something a little sweet too....though I don't want to over do it either as I want to make sure they are able to get everything they need. And of course, so I can see the gender!! :thumbup:

That's great, goldstns!! I'm glad that you bean is still pink and that she's doing well! :)


----------



## want2bemommy

Posting because I accidentally I subscribed lol


----------



## Try Rocking

Yay for her still being a girl!

Well she already snuck me in to try and confirm it, she did it on her lunch break and I don't want to ask her to do that again. I don't want her to get in trouble so I'm going to have to be patient until October. 
I did try drinking something sweet before going, the baby was pretty mellow until about an hour after I got home and then he was going crazy. *sigh* The kid has bad timing. 
I tried it last time too with something sweet/sugar and he was just calm, moving but not like jumping around crazy like he was at our 12 week scan. 
So while it may work for others it definitely didn't work for me when I needed it! lol 
So we'll just continue to keep considering him a boy until/unless we are told differently!


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay for 20 week milestones! 

Glad you still have a girl Goldstns!


----------



## despttc

Yay! Goldstns :pink: Congrats


----------



## despttc

My Anatomy scan is over :wohoo:

Baby is doing fine. All organs and limbs appear normal. He(or she) gave the ultrasonologist a hard time as he was rubbing her eyes with both hands,not allowing her to properly visualize the face and hands. She had to probe a lot to make baby move his hands. He looked absolutely gorgeous:kiss:
He's 11.5oz, heart rate of 141 beats per min <3 <3 <3

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

The sonologist was careful about not revealing the gender to us as she knew we wanted it to be a surprise,such a lovely lady :)


----------



## wrightywales

would like to introduce to you all our perfect little GIRL. Scan went really well. No markers found but doesnt mean she doesnt have downs but looking good so far Sonographer said she was perfect and was a pleasure to take pics of. happy mummy and daddy here
 



Attached Files:







20+5 1.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Ameli

Yay, Wrighty :pink:! Congrats, beautiful scan pic! Another pink jellybean!! Congrats despttc on a good scan!


----------



## vtjess423

Glad your scan went well, desptcc!! That's great that everything is looking good! 

And yay on Team Pink, wrighty!! Congratulations! And I'm glad that everything is looking good with your little girl. And with you having a girl, you give me hope I can too! :haha:

2 more days til my scan!! :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay Des for a great scan!

Yay Jess for soon to be scan!

And yay WW for team PINK! :pink:


----------



## hakunamatata

Updated Wrighty and Stacey on the front page! Let me know if I'm forgetting anyone!


----------



## wrightywales

It was so obvious she was a girl even before the sonographer asked if we wanted to know. When looking for her legs we got a quick potty shot and there was nothing inbetween them so i knew straight away :)


----------



## Delamere19

Congrats wrightywales it's fab news. Love that she gave you a good view before you even got chance to ask! :thumbup::baby:


----------



## SBinRI

Im devastated now. Wont get to find out gender for a while it seems as the sched for the scan techs is full up til mid Sept.


----------



## lindsayms05

Welcome to team pink wrighty! Congrats hun :)

Glad to hear your scan went well des!

Sorry SB that your scan is not as soon as you had hoped! Possible silver lining, in a few weeks the baby will be that much bigger and you'll get awesome pictures? :)


----------



## goldstns

wrighty, congrats on a healthy baby girl!

SB- so sorry about the delayed scan!


----------



## despttc

Wrighty, Yay on your beautiful :pink: baby

SB, hope you can see your baby bigger and more clearly to compensate for the delay :hugs:


----------



## goldstns

AFM- on a side note (hope they are doing it at your local babys r us), we got a 20% off one item from baby r us coupon yesterday in the mail. They are also doing a "spend over $150 and get a free video monitor". So Friday we are going to babys r us and buying our crib for 20% off and getting a free video monitor. I am getting excited!


----------



## hakunamatata

SB, maybe call and harass and see if they can fit you in?? I'm sure they'll have cancellations!

Great deal Goldstns!


----------



## vtjess423

That does sound like a great deal, goldstns. I just got a flyer from babies r us I'll have to check it out! :) 

And SB sorry for the dealy in your scan, but really mid-Sept is only a few weeks away! :winkwink: And just think your bean will be bigger and the sex will probably be easier to tell. I know it's a bit of a bummer but I'm sure it'll be worth the wait! And if you really don't want to wait, you can always call like hakuna suggested and see if they can put you on a wait list or something in case of cancellations. :thumbup:


----------



## melann13

I played the flashlight game with the baby for the first time last night- turning off the lights in the room and shining a flashlight around near my belly. LO kicked a bit, but not as much as I was hoping for, then I turned it off and baby went into dance party mode and I felt LOTS of big kicks from the outside, lasted about 10 minutes, so now I'm picturing my LO being just mesmerized by the faint light (since his/her eyes are closed and the light has to go through skin, my extra cushion and uterus) and then being annoyed when it went away. :) Dr. told me that the flashlight game can get them moving if you're feeling anxious. I wasn't feeling anxious, more bored, but figured it would be cool to see if it worked so that if I ever am anxious and try it, I don't have false expectations. Although from what I understand it's not in any way harmful as it's like seeing a flashlight through several blankets and closed eyes.


----------



## despttc

Hakuna, Ani looks beautiful <3 <3 <3


----------



## goldstns

AFM, just got a call from the doc (yes at 845pm my time)... she said she had a long day, but wanted to talk to me. So my heart kinda dropped. She said US looks great. Baby looks healthy! However, she is in the 90th percent tile for height and belly.... so shes a big girl! Which make sense because DH is 6'2''. She said she MIGHT request a 28 week scan to see if we will need a c section to get her out. But she wants to watch the measurements for the next 2 months....
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## despttc

Goldstns, Yay for mommy's big girl! You can get to see baby again that 28weeks :)

My baby is also a little on the big side :)


----------



## wrightywales

Hello ladies

Im still shocked im having a little princess lol. I was reading the report last night and shes measuring a few days ahead of what she should be for how far along I am Head measuring 3 days ahead and femur length is 5 days ahead has me wondering if she might be a bigger baby. OH and I are not really tall Im 5' 7" OH is 5'9"

The scan was amazing seeing the blood flowing through her heart and kidneys was awesome. She emptied her bladder during the scan. The first time she check it was full few mins later she went over it again and it was small and empty lol funny to think the first pee we knew about she was only 20 weeks 5 days old inside mummy's belly lol.


----------



## vtjess423

goldstns my doctor did a 28 week scan when I was pregnant with my son as well. She said she just likes to do them to check their growth. But my son was always on the small side and so I'm wondering if that's why she requested it, though she never said that was why. I'll have to find out if she'll request one this time as well. I ended up having a few more after 28 weeks as well because they were concerned about his growth (his abdomen was small). In the end he was perfectly healthy just small; he was only 5lbs, 4oz at birth. So it's definitely a good think your doc wants to keep an eye on growth so you can know what you are in for at birth! :)

And wrighty, with her measuring a little ahead, its possible that she's on the bigger side. But you never know her rate of growth may slow and she'll be average after all!


----------



## Delamere19

Wow it's amazing that we are all half way or there abouts. It's exciting that we are entering the second phase. 

I have my scan on Monday morning and I can't wait to see our baby again. I am a little nervous too as I want to make sure everything is ok. I have to see a consultant too after about my last birth cos it was complicated and had some problems which ended with a forceps delivery. 

Been to the midwife with my sis this afternoon (she's due Xmas day) and got to hear the babies heartbeat. It's so sweet cos my son was there and cos she was lying on a table he kept saying "auntie Claire hurt?" He's so adorable.

Hope everyone is having a good day c


----------



## Sorsha

I've been so busy this month I haven't been able to keep up with this thread. But I had to post today, because we went for our anatomy scan this morning and I can announce that we are officially team blue! :D

Everything went well with the scan, too--all normal, just the LO refused to straighten out so the technician could get a proper look at his spine and kidneys, so I have to go back in a couple weeks. But hey, that's a free chance to see him again!

Also, it looks from the report they gave me like he's measuring a little ahead--I think my due date may end up moved to Jan 18th.

So nice to be able to say "he" now instead of "it". :) We've started talking names, will probably figure that out in the next few weeks, but already have a forerunner that both DH and I thought of independently.


----------



## vtjess423

Congrats on Team blue, Sorsha! :) Boys are so much fun! My scan is tomorrow so less than 24 hours away!! :happydance: I can't wait to find out the gender and know that my bean is doing OK.


----------



## wrightywales

Sorsha said:


> I've been so busy this month I haven't been able to keep up with this thread. But I had to post today, because we went for our anatomy scan this morning and I can announce that we are officially team blue! :D
> 
> Everything went well with the scan, too--all normal, just the LO refused to straighten out so the technician could get a proper look at his spine and kidneys, so I have to go back in a couple weeks. But hey, that's a free chance to see him again!
> 
> Also, it looks from the report they gave me like he's measuring a little ahead--I think my due date may end up moved to Jan 18th.
> 
> So nice to be able to say "he" now instead of "it". :) We've started talking names, will probably figure that out in the next few weeks, but already have a forerunner that both DH and I thought of independently.

Congratulations on being team blue :) x


----------



## wrightywales

vtjess423 said:


> Congrats on Team blue, Sorsha! :) Boys are so much fun! My scan is tomorrow so less than 24 hours away!! :happydance: I can't wait to find out the gender and know that my bean is doing OK.

Good luck tomorrow jess x


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations on Team blue!

Good luck tomorrow, hopefully baby reveals themselves!


----------



## despttc

Sorsha, congrats on Team :blue:

Jess,good luck for the scan:thumbup:. Waiting to hear the news :)


----------



## Delamere19

Congratulations on being team blue! 

Good luck to you jess for your scan x


----------



## wrightywales

Good luck jess :)


----------



## Ameli

Congrats on :blue: Sorsha, and glad all was well with baby!
Good luck Jess, can't wait to see if you're team :pink: or :blue:!


----------



## Sorsha

Thanks for the congrats! :) And I hope you have a great scan today, Jess!


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats Sorsha !!!!


----------



## shellideaks

I can't keep up with this thread lol.

Congrats on being team blue Sorsha! 

Good luck with your scan today Jess :)

My anomaly scan is a week today. Looking forward to seeing little man again :happydance:


----------



## vtjess423

Thanks for all of the good luck wishes, guys!! :) I'm so excited but nervous too!! Just a little over two hours to go til I have to be there. FX everything is Ok with my bean and he/she cooperates so I can see the gender. I hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## goldstns

Just so you all know... you should check out babys r us web page. they have LOTS of labor day sales right now... and free give aways if you spend a certain amount of money!


----------



## Delamere19

Stressed out tonight. Had a falling out with my mum and she is so irrational and hard work it's taken the best part of the week and we still can't see eye to eye and work it out. I feel like it always happens at the worst time. I have my scan Monday so that's a stressful time and my dog is poorly and it's an ongoing vet thing until we find out what it is plus being pregnant and full time mum to a toddler equals a full plate.

I'm not really an emotional person on the outside but I've felt so tearful with it all esp my dog and I just want to scream! I feel bad cos its making me short tempered with my son sometimes too. It's not his fault and we always cuddle after. :hugs:

Grrrr sometimes life is sooooo stressful. :cry:


----------



## Worriedk

Hi all. Great reading all about your lovely scans. My one is on Wednesday.
I have a random question.... Isn't there a Facebook group? If so, how do u join? Also, is it very private or can any of you friends see what u are writing etc? 
Thanks. I have just rejoined facebookafter a year and half!


----------



## Worriedk

Sorry girls, ignore last message re Facebook. Just read first page.


----------



## Mallerm

Found out today we are having a girl! Yay!


----------



## wrightywales

Mallerm said:


> Found out today we are having a girl! Yay!

Congratulations and welcome to team pink :) x


----------



## despttc

Congrats on pink, Mallerm :pink:

Del,hope things get better :hugs:


----------



## Delamere19

Congratulations on team pink. I am getting really excited bout my scan on Monday now. Whichever way it goes ill just be happy to have a healthy baby who is growing nicely. My oh got our Moses basket from his dads yesterday where we had been storing it. It made it a bit more real! Went through all our sons baby clothes and they are tiny! Can't believe we will have something that small again! They are mostly boys things but we have quite a few white body suits and sleep suits but if we have another boy we have a great head start.

Things are a little better with my mum,she's coming up today for a chat so fingers crossed. :thumbup:

Have a great Saturday everyone x


----------



## shellideaks

Delamere19 said:


> Stressed out tonight. Had a falling out with my mum and she is so irrational and hard work it's taken the best part of the week and we still can't see eye to eye and work it out. I feel like it always happens at the worst time. I have my scan Monday so that's a stressful time and my dog is poorly and it's an ongoing vet thing until we find out what it is plus being pregnant and full time mum to a toddler equals a full plate.
> 
> I'm not really an emotional person on the outside but I've felt so tearful with it all esp my dog and I just want to scream! I feel bad cos its making me short tempered with my son sometimes too. It's not his fault and we always cuddle after. :hugs:
> 
> Grrrr sometimes life is sooooo stressful. :cry:

Aw hope things get better soon for you! I think our hormones don't help things sometimes. I had a big cry this morning cos OH shouted at me and I know for a fact if I wasn't pregnant it wouldn't of phased me. Find it quite funny now lol.



Mallerm said:


> Found out today we are having a girl! Yay!

Congratulations on your little lady :D


----------



## vtjess423

Well my scan went great yesterday. :) And I'm on Team Blue!! :blue: All his measurements were were right along with my due date. We even got to see him take this really big yawn! It was so cute. It went on for several seconds and my mom, the technician and I were all waiting for him to complete it yawn. LOL His hb was 147 which she said was good and that his estimated weight was 15 oz, which I think may be on the larger side, though the technician said he was average. So who knows. :shrug: I guess I'll just be in for a shock if he's a large baby since his big brother was a rather small baby! :)

https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b217/vtjess423/Scan6.jpeg

https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b217/vtjess423/Scan3.jpeg

And congrats to Mallerm on Team Pink! 

And I'm sorry you are having a rough time Delamere! I hope things get better for you! :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats on the gender reveals ladies !!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay for the newest scans!! Congrats mamas!

Will update front page sometime this week!


----------



## hakunamatata

Sorsha, Jess, Delamere, and Mallerm are all updated with either pink, blue, or EDD :thumbup:

I know Khalisa from FB found out she's having a girl, will update that as well! :pink:

Let me know if there are any other updates!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hi 

I'm due on 18th January 2014. Our scan is in two sleeps, and we are staying Team Yellow


----------



## hakunamatata

tinkerbellsie said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm due on 18th January 2014. Our scan is in two sleeps, and we are staying Team Yellow

Welcome! :wave: Will add you soon! :thumbup:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks muchly


----------



## hakunamatata

You're welcome! Let me know if you want to join the FB group :flower:

Currently my husband and MIL are driving me nutters. :wacko: So I'm hiding online :haha:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks Hun but don't have an account LOL xx

And my MIL always drives me nuts :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Aw rats!


----------



## wrightywales

tinkerbellsie said:


> Thanks muchly

Congratulations and welcome. Good luck with you scan :) x


----------



## despttc

Congrats on team :blue:, Jess :) Baby looks adorable <3 <3 <3

Tinkerbellsie, Welcome :flower: Good luck on your scan :thumbup:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## Delamere19

Morning. I feel really tired this morning. Spend all night turning from my left side to my right at the moment. Had a really horrible pain in my bump yesterday morning. It lasted about half and hour and felt like my bump got tight and it hurt to breathe,it actually made me very tearful but I think that is more to do with the week I've had. Not sure what it was but i have my anomaly scan in the morning so I will mention it,I have a few other issues too so will see what midwife has to say. 

Hope you are all having a good weekend x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Eeek we're scan day twins!

Hope all goes well xx


----------



## despttc

Del, I had bump pain attack too,throughout night and at noon,along with leg cramps :( . Was very tearful and poor OH was so good to me :kiss:,massaged for me,although he had come home for a just 1 day break after quite some days. 

Decided on baby name today, Christeen for girl:pink:. Boy name :blue:not yet decided


----------



## melann13

I have definitely been having difficulty sleeping, I have a big pillow, but my left side gets painful after trying to sleep on it all night. My hip ends up hurting. My body just REALLY wants to sleep on my back :(
Had a gender specific dream last night. We were at some rural clinic and they offered to scan me, so I jumped at the opportunity. They scanned me on the floor in the waiting room and told us it was a boy! We decided to go for the real scan anyway to get more pictures. It was a VERY vivid dream. Only 2 more days til the real thing!


----------



## despttc

Good luck on your scan, Melann


----------



## Worriedk

Good luck to those with scans today and for rest of week. Mine is on wed! 2 more sleeps,lol.
Anyone started to buy anything yet? I haven't bought a thing apart from one neutral baby grow! Waiting until wed!
Been having horrendous pelvic pain ESP at night time. Last night was the worst. From 7pm I literally could not move or walk. My oh had to help me to even turn when lying down. Trying to hold off until wed appointment then I shall say then. May phone midwife today!
Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## Delamere19

Well its finally my turn to see my baby again. My appt is at 10.30. I feel nervous but excited at the same time. I'm hoping they can tell us which team we are on! I went from being team yellow to wanting to know after my sister found out what she was having. Good luck to everyone having scans today x


----------



## hakunamatata

Can't wait for more scan updates! :bunny:

This week I've been getting the occasional vaginal pain and lower back pain. I was carrying Ariana yesterday from the restaurant to the car, and I thought I was going to die from the back pain!

Baby squirming every day :thumbup:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Good luck with scans today ladies :hugs: (and the rest of the week)

Ours went perfectly this morning 

Any gender guesses?


----------



## mommytobe11

hakunamatata said:


> Can't wait for more scan updates! :bunny:
> 
> This week I've been getting the occasional vaginal pain and lower back pain. I was carrying Ariana yesterday from the restaurant to the car, and I thought I was going to die from the back pain!
> 
> Baby squirming every day :thumbup:

I try not to pick up and carry DS at all now because it just hurts :( my poor back!


----------



## Worriedk

Congrats on scan today. 
Sorry to those having back pain.
I talked to midwife and I have something called pelvic arthropathy. Have to go to go for physio referral. Yuck!


----------



## hakunamatata

mommytobe11 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Can't wait for more scan updates! :bunny:
> 
> This week I've been getting the occasional vaginal pain and lower back pain. I was carrying Ariana yesterday from the restaurant to the car, and I thought I was going to die from the back pain!
> 
> Baby squirming every day :thumbup:
> 
> I try not to pick up and carry DS at all now because it just hurts :( my poor back!Click to expand...

Yeah, I think I might have to rely more on my umbrella stroller for any type of distance...


----------



## despttc

Tinkerbellsie, any guesses on your baby's gender? :) :pink: or :blue:?


----------



## hakunamatata

I tried the link but it's not working Tinker :shrug:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Sorry ladies I fixed the link now... Lol xx :dohh:


----------



## vtjess423

Good Luck on all the up coming scans!! 

And I'm glad yours went well Tinkerbellsie. I'm no good at guessing gender on scans, sorry. But he/she sure was in an interesting position! :) 

I haven't had too much back pain but every now and then I get some pretty bad pelvic pain. Its not constant but when I have it, it hurts to walk. *ugh* I'm just thankful it's not constant! :thumbup: Now if I can only teach my 2 year old that mommy is not a trampoline. LOL


----------



## new_to_ttc

If you teach your 2yr old that could you please post hints and tips on how you achieved it :haha:

Tink I guess boy - but I am utter rubbish at gender guesses lol 

Good luck on all the other scans this week :thumbup:


----------



## Lucy529

Good luck on the scans today :) and this week :) 

I've been having bad back pain too last night I had a tummy ache too and could barely move finally took a warm shower and it eased off I think I really need to eat a little at a time instead of two big meals 
Heard my sons heart this morning I even felt ihim move from the outside :)


----------



## Delamere19

Hi. Scan went great. The baby was a real wriggler and the sonographer had a hard time getting all the measurements! But she got then and everything's going good. Looks like we are team :blue: again. My baby is going to be a big brother! X


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations!


----------



## wrightywales

tinkerbellsie - Glad your scan went well :) x

Delamere - congrats on being team blue :) x

Good luck to anyone else with scans this week :) x


----------



## hakunamatata

Delamere19 said:


> Hi. Scan went great. The baby was a real wriggler and the sonographer had a hard time getting all the measurements! But she got then and everything's going good. Looks like we are team :blue: again. My baby is going to be a big brother! X

Woot! :blue:


----------



## despttc

Del, glad your scan went well :thumbup:
Congrats on team :blue: :happydance:


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats Del on team blue :)


----------



## despttc

21weeks
:happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo:

Jess,how far along are you :) ? Are you 21weeks too?


----------



## vtjess423

new_to_ttc said:


> If you teach your 2yr old that could you please post hints and tips on how you achieved it :haha:

LOL No luck so far with the "mommy's not a trampoline" but I'll be sure to let you know if I do! :haha:

Congrats on being Team Blue, Del!! :thumbup: It's finally hitting home that my little man is going to be a big brother as well! I can't believe it! :)

Congrats on 21 weeks, desp!! :happydance: And, yes, I'm 21 weeks as well as of yesterday!! Yay!! :happydance:


----------



## melann13

1 hour til my scan! 
Last night DH was reading to baby (we finished Stuart Little) and I wasn't sure LO was awake and so I was walking my fingers up and down my belly and LO kicked SO hard it actually knocked my hand and made me jump up in bed! So crazy to think how powerful they can be already. Can't wait to see him/her!!


----------



## Worriedk

Gd luck melann
17 hours for me to go until we see little one again. Quite excited but quite nervous!
Just hoping he or she is healthy and developing well!
Spent today entertaining my 2 yr old who has bad cold and preparing for an interview next week for new job!
Busy house today!
Hope ur all well


----------



## vtjess423

Good Luck with your scans, melann and Worried!! I hope you both have great experiences and your little ones are growing well! :thumbup:


----------



## want2bemommy

I get to see my girls again in 5 hours- woohoo!


----------



## hakunamatata

Happy new weeks and happy scans all!


----------



## wrightywales

Good luck with your scans ladies :)

I've had a lot of movement from peanut today starting at 6:15 am after OH left for work when she decided to have a party. Lots of kicks/punches and felt a few from the outside. Kicks/punches are slowly getting stronger. Felt like she was having another party over 30 mins ago (now calmed down lol ) but feeling them a lot higher above my belly button so she must be moving around a lot lol. Still feeling them low down aswell so not sure which are punches and which are kicks i know her head was by my belly button at the 20 wks scan so maybe kicks low punches high but not to sure but love feeling her <3 OH still hasnt felt her kick everytime he tries she stops lol look forward to him being able to feel her aswell :)


----------



## despttc

Happy scans Melann,worriedk and want2bemommy :thumbup:


----------



## melann13

Scan went great, even though LO wasn't cooperating much, moved around quite a bit and kept kicking the probe. And we are team pink!!:pink:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Ameli

Congrats on team :pink: !! Great scan pic, Melann - lovely profile!


----------



## wrightywales

melann13 said:


> Scan went great, even though LO wasn't cooperating much, moved around quite a bit and kept kicking the probe. And we are team pink!!:pink:

Glad scan went well and congrats on being team pink :happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## hakunamatata

Congrats Melann!


----------



## vtjess423

Congrats, melann!! I'm glad that you scan went well!!


----------



## melann13

Here's a couple more pics, I couldn't upload multiple from my phone for some reason. We have TONS, but these are just a couple. Baby measured exactly on target (21 weeks 2 days) at 15oz.
3D profile, she kept moving, so this is the best the tech could get
Feet- all 10 toes accounted for
$shot- this shows knees to butt and very obvious little labia. She actually had her little ankles crosses, but you can't see them here. Definitely no little penis here!
 



Attached Files:







photo(2).jpg
File size: 48.1 KB
Views: 14









photo(5).jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 17









photo(6).jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## lian_83

Congrats Mel! She's a looker.

Afm, 1 more week before my scan.. Been waiting for months.


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats melann !!!! So cute :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Great pics, especially the 3d!


----------



## despttc

Congrats, Melann on team :pink: Beautiful pictures :)

Lian, good luck on your scan. This week will be over in a flash :)


----------



## Worriedk

Great pics melann!
2 hours to go!!!!!! Feeling nervous!


----------



## Delamere19

Congrats Melann on bring team pink. I'm still getting my head round having another boy!!! 

OH and I have been looking at names and out possibles list keep getting shorter. It's funny how you can like a name one day and not another. We really really struggled picking Samuels name last time,wonder if the same will apply this time.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Congrats on team pink melann!

I wish the next few months would hurry up! I want to know what team our little one is!! Dreamt last night we were having a girl.

Em xxx


----------



## shellideaks

Congratulations melann. What lovely scan pictures! The feet ones are sooooo cute.

I have my 20 week scan on Friday :D


----------



## despttc

Good luck on Friday's scan, Shelli :thumbup:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Congrats on team pink!

I want time to speed up to lol... We're basically ready lol.

Xx


----------



## Worriedk

Scan went great. Baby very lively but healthy. Measuring few days behind but everything is in proportion. Due 20th jan. went straight after and bought a wee snowsuit and steriliser!
Feels real now!


----------



## shellideaks

Congrats on the great scan Worried :D


----------



## Delamere19

I feel like this pregnancy is flying by. I don't get as much time to sit and think about being pregnant this time with having my 3 yr old to look after. I'm starting to feel a lot more excited bout meeting my new son and holding him for the first time. X


----------



## wrightywales

Glad your scan went well worried

Good luck to everyone else having scans today :)


----------



## vtjess423

Glad your scan went well, Worried! :thumbup:

Good luck to anyone with an upcoming scan! 

I can't believe my scan has come and gone. I'm glad he's healthy but I don't know if I'll make it til January waiting to be sure all is OK. :haha: Though hopefully his movements will become more regular soon and I won't worry quite so much. I've been feeling him at least once a day for the past few days so I think that's a good sign. :thumbup: I have my OB appointment on Thursday so I'll at least get to hear his hb then. Yay!


----------



## hakunamatata

Great news Worried!

Good luck on Thursday Jess and Friday Shelli!

Same here Del, this pregnancy is flying with having another LO to care for, which is kind of nice not getting too caught up in the individual days of waiting.


----------



## Lucy529

Yay!!! For all the great scan good luck for the up coming ones :) 

I'm getting excited for my next one two weeks one day but who's counting LOL 
My little man has been moving tons since yesterday last night I felt a flip :D I think it was the chocolate and Mountain Dew I've been craving LOL can't wait for my hubby to feel him tho


----------



## vtjess423

I've decided that I'm going to finally tell my boss today that I'm pregnant and I'm a little nervous. LOL It really shouldn't be a problem at all as he was very excited for me when I told him I was pregnant with my son. He's a big family man and has 5 kids of his own. So I don't see it being an issue but it doesn't help my nerves! :haha: I just need to suck it up and go do it. My plan is to go in to see him right after lunch. :thumbup: Wish me luck! LOL


----------



## hakunamatata

Hi Lucy! Yay for baby wiggles!

Good luck Jess! At the very least, from a legal standpoint, it's absolutely not a problem that you're pregnant :thumbup: Hopefully on a personal level, he'll be happy for you and supportive!


----------



## melann13

Good luck vtjess!
As for feeling your LO, it was shocking to me that once I started to feel her a little bit each day, within 3 days I was feeling her MULTIPLE times a day, and now it's VERY regular throughout the day, except when I think she's sleeping. I can't get over how strong some of the kicks are and how much stronger they must get as she gets bigger and bigger!


----------



## vtjess423

Thanks guys! And I know it's not legally a problem, but I'm still nervous about telling him for some reason. My stomach is currently in knots. :wacko: But once it's over, it's over and then everyone will know and I won't be hiding it any more which I think will be a relief. :)

As for movements for me, it didn't just start happening more and more (and still hasn't really). I first felt movement around 16 weeks...but I'd feel it one day and then nothing for days on end. And then around 19ish weeks I started feeling it a little more but there were still days of nothing. And even now, at 21 weeks, I don't feel him all the time. For the past week, I've felt him daily but even then it's only been once or twice a day. Yesterday I didn't feel him much at all until I got home last night from work. And I sit at a desk all day so it's not like I'm up moving and busy doing other things. I've felt him a little this morning but not too much. I think I just have so much padding on top of the space that it's all dulled out still!


----------



## hakunamatata

I've been feeling movement daily, mostly in the evening. I keep staring at my belly because I want to see him from the outside, but I haven't been able to yet!


----------



## despttc

Jess, its the same with my LO. I feel her just 1-2 times a day. I guess its because of my thick abdominal wall

I could feel her kick from outside for the first time today :happydance:


----------



## despttc

And good luck,Jess :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

That's exciting to see Des!


----------



## vtjess423

That's great, Desp!! :) I actually felt one from the outside the other day too. I was laying in bed with my hand on my tummy and he must have kicked pretty hard because I was able to feel it with my hand as well. It's an awesome feeling! I'm hoping I can share the feeling with my hubby as well. With my 1st son, my hubby was the only other one who really got to feel him and that was only a few times. I swear he had stage fright because he could be kicking away but as soon as someone touched me, he'd stop! :haha: We'll see if this ones any different. But if my scan was any indication I don't think this one likes to show off either. He had his legs closed for most of the scan and his hands in front of his face! LOL


----------



## lauraclili

Finished work with my 20 week scan today. :) Everything's looking good and still :yellow: ;)

Baby has a cute little button nose but is already a fatty! Gulp! 

Otherwise, she/he is measure on track and healthy. :D
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 04-09-2013 at 16.36 #2.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 7









Photo on 04-09-2013 at 16.36.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hakunamatata

Fantastic news Laura!


----------



## vtjess423

Wonderful news, Laura!! :) I'm glad your lo is growing as he/she should. 

Well, I did it. I told my boss. He didn't react as excited this time as he did the first time I told him but all is good. He just asked standard questions and we dicussed my leave plans which now requires me to fill out paperwork. Yuck! But it'll be all worth it when my little guy arrives. Last time I had trouble with this one nasty lady in my office, who for some reason doesn't like me. I had worked out my time off schedule with my boss but then she stuck her nose in and put up a stink and so I ended up having to use advanced leave. It worked out well for me in the end as I was going to work full time from home for a week before coming back but instead I got to spend the whole time with my son. So I'm not even going to try to do that this time. Just taking what leave I can and going with that.


----------



## despttc

Laura, glad your scan went well :thumbup:

Jess, my LO is a little shy too. He/she stops kicking when DH or I feel my abdomen. Plus she covered her face during scan(as seen in my profile pic). Poor sonologist had to probe a lot to make her move her hands away and show her face


----------



## despttc

Jess, it was a good thing you told your boss. That reduces a lot of tension. Good thing he is understanding. Maybe he would have been preoccupied while you informed him. As far as I have seen,male bosses show a lot of support throughout pregnancy


----------



## hakunamatata

That must be a relief Jess :) How much time are you hoping to get off? Do you take advantage of the full 12 weeks with FMLA?


----------



## vtjess423

I would love to take the full 12 weeks allowed with FMLA, as I did with my son, but unfortunately I don't think that will work out this time. With the leave I had saved and my advanced leave I had enough for the full 12 weeks though I did work part time for the last week or so with my son. This time (I still have to figure out exactly but that'll depend on when I go into labor) it looks like I'll only be able to take 10, maybe 11 full weeks off. Unfortuantely, I can't afford to take time off without pay and that's what I'd have to do to take the full 12. I accrue leave each pay period (sick and annual) and unfortunately with having my son in day care he gets sick pretty frequently so I've never been able to save that much up (especially when I was down like 100 and some hours after I had him).


----------



## Try Rocking

Hey ladies! Congrats on all the scans :D 

I've been feeling little man amazingly well since about 20 weeks, he's moving constantly and *so* strong. I swear he's going to kick his way out when he's ready.


----------



## Delamere19

Glad telling your boss went ok jess.:thumbup: it's totally different over here for leave you get 9 months off with maternity pay. Obviously it's not the same as a full wage but its something.

Congrats on your scan Laura, great pictures and respect for staying team yellow! 

I'm excited cos I'm 20 weeks today!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Piperette

Morning ladies,

21 weeks today and the baby is now the size of a banana.

Sorry, I have been awol, but I have been very busy with things.

We had our scan last week and all was well and we found out that our son is going to have a wee brother. :cloud9: Looking forward to another cheeky monkey like this one.


----------



## Delamere19

Congrats piperette. Going to be two boys like me. :happydance:


----------



## Piperette

Delamere19 said:


> Congrats piperette. Going to be two boys like me. :happydance:

:happydance:

Our boys are almost the same age too, our LO turned 3 10 days ago.

How are you getting on with names?


----------



## despttc

Del, congrats on 20weeks :)


----------



## despttc

Piperette, congrats on :blue: and Yay on 21weeks :happydance:


----------



## wrightywales

Congratulations on team :blue: Piperette :happydance::happydance:

Congratulations on reaching half way Delamere :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Delamere19

Piperette said:


> Delamere19 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats piperette. Going to be two boys like me. :happydance:
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Our boys are almost the same age too, our LO turned 3 10 days ago.
> 
> How are you getting on with names?Click to expand...

Ah my son is 3 on Sunday. 

We have about 3 we like but I don't really feel that we have found the one yet. My oh says no to everything I suggest and it took is best part of 9 months to come up with our sons name last time. How about you? X


----------



## Piperette

We are getting there, Delamere. We have found one we both like, but are not 100% sure yet if it fits with our 1st LO's name as both names would end with the same syllable if that makes sense.


----------



## shellideaks

Piperette congrats on being team blue and happy 21 weeks :D

Delamere, half way! Woohoo! Me too :happydance:

I actually can't believe I'm half way already, it is scary how quickly this pregnancy is going.


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats to you ladies reaching halfway :happydance: !!!! 

Pip congrats on team blue and 21 weeks !!! 

Already forgot what else I read :dohh: LOL I've been up since 4:30 so I apologize if I forgot to congratulate someone but :happydance: to you :D


----------



## vtjess423

Congrats to both shellideaks and delamere on reaching half way!! :happydance:

And congrats on 21 weeks, piperette, and team blue too! :flower: Just a few days behind me; I'm 21+3! :thumbup:

And I'm another who will have 2 boys!! I'm going to have my hands full if this one is anything like my 1st son. :dohh: And then there's my hubby... I think I'm in for some trouble! :haha:


----------



## Lucy529

Jess LOL I tell my hubby am really in for it he can act like a big kid so he's getting a playmate LOL then there's our dog too he is omething else am outnumbered I see a lot of cleaning in my future


----------



## vtjess423

Lucy, that's how I feel now with my hubby and son. My hubby is definitely just a big kid. They are are like 2 peas in a pod and are always playing and horsing around. And now there's going to be another to add to it! :dohh: LOL I can only imagine what kind of stuff the 3 of them will get into!! :haha:


----------



## Lucy529

My hubby is already making plans LOL he's making Ivan a mini slingshot :dohh: but at least he is wanting to help out too and tells me I need to teach him how to change a diaper make bottles so very hands on thank God 
We went to the store and he was looking at remote control cars I said its a long time before we need to buy that his answer "I need to test it for Ivan" :dohh: and so it begins LOL. 

Your def going to have your hands full LOL


----------



## vtjess423

My hubby was very hands on with our 1st son so I don't doubt it'll be any different this time. There were plenty of nights he let me sleep and would rock him back to sleep. He even spent many nights with our son asleep on his chest. Though he has declared that he's not changing any more diapers...but I'm not about to let that happen! :haha: He's got another thing coming with that one! LOL But my hubby was very similar to yours. He can't wait until our son is a little older and can do lots of stuff with him. He wanted to "test out" some of the toys too. Boys! :dohh: LOL


----------



## Lucy529

My boss isn't helping his son is older and he's always buying toy helicopters to play with he gives my hubby ideas LOL at least I know he'll keep him occupied :) 

Def can't let him get out of diaper duty :haha: my hubby is in for a surprise I have always babysat small babies so know what it's like he's completely clueless


----------



## vtjess423

I can see how your boss wouldn't be helping showing the toys for his son. LOL Tell your hubby that there'll be plenty of time to play with toys as your son gets bigger! :thumbup: But it sounds like he's very excited and I'm sure once the inital shock wears off (and I'm sure there will be shock if he's never been around babies! :winkwink:) he'll be a great daddy! It's great when daddy's are so excited. They may make some mistakes a long the way but it's a beautiful sight to see a daddy holding his son. :flower:


----------



## Delamere19

vtjess423 said:


> Congrats to both shellideaks and delamere on reaching half way!! :happydance:
> 
> And congrats on 21 weeks, piperette, and team blue too! :flower: Just a few days behind me; I'm 21+3! :thumbup:
> 
> And I'm another who will have 2 boys!! I'm going to have my hands full if this one is anything like my 1st son. :dohh: And then there's my hubby... I think I'm in for some trouble! :haha:

Even the dog is a boy so I'm well and truly outnumbered!


----------



## melann13

We have two male cats, so I told DH that I was just evening it out a bit, but then he says "if they don't have balls, they don't count! They don't even make testosterone!"
I guess it's my fault for bringing my neuroendocrinology lingo home with me.


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Glad to hear everyone is doing well! Congrats to all those who have had recent scans!

I am another who will be out numbered, but only 2 to 1 so not that bad.
I keep having dreams that I've adopted a baby girl. Kind of odd.


----------



## Lucy529

Melann that's funny LOL 

My hubby says I'll be super protected LOL he says he was knocked off his pedestal :haha: it's going to e very interesting 

Whit get a girl dog to even it out LOL I threaten my hubby with that but we would still be outnumbered


----------



## WhitheartsQ

I've never been much of a pet person. I just don't have that bond with them, and don't feel its fair to the pet if they don't get the attention they need. However, since becoming pregnant I've really wanted a pet, especially a kitten or puppy...however, my husband hasn't let me get one. lol. He knows its probably hormone related.


----------



## shellideaks

Have posted on the Facebook page but will post here too. Here's Nate today. All looks well but have to go back for a repeat scan in 3 weeks as he was being stubborn and wouldn't move so the tech could get all the shots she needed :)


----------



## Lucy529

aaaw shelli so cute I guess we both have stubborn babies but I think that I have figured out how to get mine to move LOL he was asleep when I had my scan and no matter how much she poked or made me move he would not move 

whit I think that the reason I wanted an other dog was a few reasons first I love dogs ours is a rescue and although we have no idea about his past we think he was abused, I thought that with the baby coming he would need a companion and so we went to a shelter and found a cute yorkie but he barked to much we live at the lodge where I work so that was not good but then he began to bully our dog which I didn't like so he went back (he has now found a great home) we then kept a dog for my boss while she convinced her hubby to let her keep him and my baby just didn't do well the one night so I realized that he is more of a loner dog he loves me and my hubby and I super protective of me we will just get him used to the baby, I think hormones had tons to do with it too and then those ASPCA commercials really get to me


----------



## shellideaks

It was the opposite problem to be honest. He was moving all over the place, just not in to the one position the tech needed him to be in! Every time she tried to take a picture, he'd kick :rofl: I had a mocha before I went in so I think the caffine sent him hyper :blush: Will make sure not to drink one next time lol.


----------



## Lucy529

LOL I had drank a Frappuccino about an hour before and he was sound asleep right under my belly button and he would not move but then the other day I drank a mountain dew and some chocolate cookies and that got him going LOL so I think am going to try that hopefully since I'll be almost 24 weeks I will feel him moving, she was able to get most of the measurements but the stupid specialist wants to check his growth bc am super high risk according to her


----------



## shellideaks

Yeah I'm sure that'll work! I could feel every kick today, it was cool watching him kick and feeling it at the same time :D


----------



## despttc

Shelli, Nate looks so cute <3 <3 <3 :thumbup:


----------



## Lucy529

just saw a commercial for clearblue digital pregnancy test with weeks indicator :) I know the ladies on the other side of the pond have them but we didn't oh well I guess for next time LOL


----------



## vtjess423

Great scan pic, shelli!! That stinks they weren't able to get all of the measurements but at least you'll get another scan out of it!! :thumbup:

I had my OB appointment yesterday and all went well. I'm down 2 lbs (and was down 3 the last time) but my doc said she's not worried as long as I'm eating healty (which I am for the most part though I do have some sweet snacks now and then...ok maybe daily LOL) and baby is growing and so far he's doing good! And I had a similar experience with my 1st son. In the end I only gained maybe 9lbs with him so I'm hoping I can do that again since I'm on the bigger side to begin with. Anyway, I got to hear his heartbeat as well but not for long as he was moving all over the place. She had to keep repositioning the doppler to get it and at one point he kicked right where she had it placed. LOL I don't think he wanted to to be bothered right then! :haha: While I'm there she recommended that I get the flu shot and then also the Whooping Cough vaccine though that's not reccomended until after 27 weeks. So that should be fun!! And I was also given my slip so I can get my 1 hr GD test done at the end of the month. I was told I don't have to fast though, which was the part I was most concerned about as I start feeling yucky when I don't eat. 

Anyway, I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## vtjess423

Lucy529 said:


> just saw a commercial for clearblue digital pregnancy test with weeks indicator :) I know the ladies on the other side of the pond have them but we didn't oh well I guess for next time LOL

Oh wow, really? Of course they'd introduce that once I won't need them any more! :dohh: (This will more than likely be my last baby) I would have liked to use one of those when I first thought I was pregnant. :)


----------



## Lucy529

jess that was my reaction they couldn't of introduced them about 6 months ago LOL i would be tempted to get one just for the heck of it but my hubby won't even let me use the digis i have at home now LOL but i bet those suckers are expensive


----------



## vtjess423

Yeah I bet they are expensive. The regular clear blue digitals are pretty expensive so I'm thinking with the added info the price probably went up!! As for using one now, I don't think they really work correctly after a certain point during pregnancy anyway, so it'd probably just be a waste (though I could be wrong about that!).


----------



## Lucy529

LOL jess I think that we are better of imagining that we didn't hear about those tests like you said it might be just a waste I think that we are def pregnant LOL I think that we are better taking that money and buying something for our los :)


----------



## Delamere19

Ahhh Nate looks adorable already. :thumbup:

The clear blue digital tests are a lot,they are about £10-£15 usually. I used one last time with my first son but not this time. I just thought they were a universal thing.

Got a busy weekend. Today is my dads bday so I currently have a cake in the oven for him and Sunday is my ds 3rd birthday so am baking another cake tomorrow for him. Need to wrap his pressies and we are having a little buffet cos my family and OHs family are coming. They come at separate times though cos unfortunately our families don't exactly get along.:dohh:makes it resting at times like this. Can't believe my litte guy will be 3. When did that happen???


----------



## Lucy529

Del happy bday to your dad and to your little boy, I guess it's true that time flies. am going to see how much they cost next time I go to walmart although I am going to get "the look" from my hubby :haha: I bought a box of five digis for about $25 dollars and about $20 worth of the cheap first signal ones I couldn't believe that I was really pregnant LOL but I have some left over so need to get rid of them


----------



## Delamere19

Lucy529 said:


> Del happy bday to your dad and to your little boy, I guess it's true that time flies. am going to see how much they cost next time I go to walmart although I am going to get "the look" from my hubby :haha: I bought a box of five digis for about $25 dollars and about $20 worth of the cheap first signal ones I couldn't believe that I was really pregnant LOL but I have some left over so need to get rid of them

Thanks Lucy.

Waste not want not as they say! Unless that's just a saying over here?? :shrug:


----------



## Twag

:hi: Can I join?

I am pregnant with our little baby boy (we found out yesterday) he is all perfect & healthy and due on the 22nd January :cloud9: I am a FTM


----------



## despttc

Jess, glad your appointment went well:thumbup:! I would love to gain only minimum weight as I'm already overweight to begin with!

Del, Happy Birthday to your dad and yourcute son!:cake:

I'm attaching a pic of our baby(Although the scan was taken last week,got the pics only today)taken at 20wks 1day <3 <3 <3
 



Attached Files:







417039.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## despttc

Welcome,Twag :flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

Twag said:


> :hi: Can I join?
> 
> I am pregnant with our little baby boy (we found out yesterday) he is all perfect & healthy and due on the 22nd January :cloud9: I am a FTM

Yay! Glad you're finally joining!


----------



## vtjess423

Lucy529 said:


> LOL jess I think that we are better of imagining that we didn't hear about those tests like you said it might be just a waste I think that we are def pregnant LOL I think that we are better taking that money and buying something for our los :)


I agree, Lucy! Any extra money I have is going to go towards this little one! :) 

Happy Birthday to your dad and son, Del! I agree with you that time sure does fly. My son won't be 3 until the end of next April but these 2+ years sure have flown by!! 

Great pic, Desp!! :) 

And welcome, Twag! :hi:


----------



## melann13

Welcome Twag, I remember you from the TTC boards!

In regards to the digis with weeks, I would think that at this point they wouldn't work at all because HCG builds up exponentially until about 12 weeks, when the placenta takes over and then levels either taper off or even drop, they do not continue to rise, so I would think that any relevance of those numbers would be obsolete after weeks 12.


----------



## wrightywales

Twag said:


> :hi: Can I join?
> 
> I am pregnant with our little baby boy (we found out yesterday) he is all perfect & healthy and due on the 22nd January :cloud9: I am a FTM

Welcome and congratulations on being team blue x


----------



## Twag

Hi ladies thank you :flower:


----------



## shellideaks

Welcome Twag :wave:


----------



## Lucy529

Welcome Twag and congrats !!!


----------



## Try Rocking

Welcome Twag :)


----------



## Delamere19

Urgh feeling awful today. Started yesterday with what I thought were allergies or pregnancy rhinitis but it turned into a cold. I'm smothered and had the worst night. I've got the lot, blocked nose, sinus headache, cough and bad chest, sore throat! Feeling bit sorry for myself! Sucks when you can't take anything too. Lucky for me oh is at home on the weekend so I'm stopping in bed but im gutted cos it's my ds's 3rd birthday tomorrow and had loads to do. Hope I feel better tomorrow :cry:


----------



## Lucy529

Aaw Del :hugs: hope you feel better soon


----------



## despttc

Del, hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Twag

Delamere19 said:


> Urgh feeling awful today. Started yesterday with what I thought were allergies or pregnancy rhinitis but it turned into a cold. I'm smothered and had the worst night. I've got the lot, blocked nose, sinus headache, cough and bad chest, sore throat! Feeling bit sorry for myself! Sucks when you can't take anything too. Lucky for me oh is at home on the weekend so I'm stopping in bed but im gutted cos it's my ds's 3rd birthday tomorrow and had loads to do. Hope I feel better tomorrow :cry:

Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

I always find a cup of fresh lemon slice and honey really helps when I have a cold & sore throat might be worth a try :thumbup:


----------



## despttc

5 months over! Yay! :wohoo:


----------



## goldstns

anyone having major pelvic pain?


----------



## Delamere19

I'm back, feeling better than I was. Spent all Saturday in bed feeling so awful. Sunday was my sons 3rd bday so didn't have the chance to rest as my family and OHs family came over. My son had a great day and was sooooo spoilt. :thumbup: He has been a bit of a nightmare today though cos he's tired and very whiny!!! 

Goldstns sorry I haven't had any pelvic pains really xx hope you feel better soon x


----------



## vtjess423

goldstns said:


> anyone having major pelvic pain?

I wouldn't say major but I do get pelvic pain now and then and when I do it hurts to walk. I don't seem to get it every day but then there are days I kinda dread having to get up because it's painful. It's not so bad that I can't get around but it's definitely annoying. Today is one of those days that I'd rather just relax at home as it hurts when I'm walking around but I have to work. I'm just lucky my job just requires me to sit at a desk...but with how much I pee, I have to head to the bathroom pretty frequently! :dohh: If it's really bad, goldstns, I'd definitely mention it to your doctor/midwife. 

And on a better note, I've reached 22 weeks today! :happydance: Whoo Hoo!! LOL My little bean has been more active lately with me feeling him several times a day. It's not constant and I haven't picked up on a pattern but it's there I enjoy the feeling! :thumbup:


----------



## lindsayms05

Glad you're feeling better desp! Congrats on your lil guys birthday. :)

Goldstns - I can't say I'm having much pelvic pain yet, but I have noticed that if I cough or sneeze rather hard, I get a sharp pain in that area and it can stay sore for a bit afterwards.

Congrats vtjess on 22 weeks!! I was just sitting here thinking, oh my goodness, 18 weeks left! I'm not sure why, but 18 seems a lot scarier than 20+ left lol. We're papayas this week. I'm not real familiar with them, but it seems like a banana is longer than a papaya? I don't know, I think some of the fruits are a little off. :) Is papaya one of the fruits that you repeat for several weeks?

ASM...I've had a new, weird symptom pop up. I'm not even sure if I would call it a symptom, but it has to be pregnancy/soon to be motherhood nerves kicking in. I live in a rural area and on a back road. On my way to work, I pass at least 5 deer along the road before getting to the main highway. It has always been that way, and I know to take it slow and keep my eyes open. I'm now starting to develop this completely irrational fear of hitting them. People around here hit deer quite frequently, so it wouldn't be unheard of with the deer population for me to hit one, but suddenly...I'm petrified of it! I'm so scared that I seriously have major anxiety in the morning all because of the fear of hitting a deer. I live on a back, curvy road and I take it nice and slow, so if heaven forbid I did hit one, it would mess up my car, but the chances of me or the baby being injured is pretty slim. So why on earth am I suddenly so overtaken with the idea/fear of hitting one? Do you think it's just weird overprotective mama bear instincts kicking in?


----------



## xxemmyxx

goldstns said:


> anyone having major pelvic pain?

I don't have major pain but I get very stiff after work all day, in the evening my hips and bones low down in my pelvis ache. Go to your doctor if its really painful xx


----------



## despttc

lindsayms05 said:


> ASM...I've had a new, weird symptom pop up. I'm not even sure if I would call it a symptom, but it has to be pregnancy/soon to be motherhood nerves kicking in. I live in a rural area and on a back road. On my way to work, I pass at least 5 deer along the road before getting to the main highway. It has always been that way, and I know to take it slow and keep my eyes open. I'm now starting to develop this completely irrational fear of hitting them. People around here hit deer quite frequently, so it wouldn't be unheard of with the deer population for me to hit one, but suddenly...I'm petrified of it! I'm so scared that I seriously have major anxiety in the morning all because of the fear of hitting a deer. I live on a back, curvy road and I take it nice and slow, so if heaven forbid I did hit one, it would mess up my car, but the chances of me or the baby being injured is pretty slim. So why on earth am I suddenly so overtaken with the idea/fear of hitting one? Do you think it's just weird overprotective mama bear instincts kicking in?

Don't worry,dear. Its the mama bear instinct taking over:baby:. We have pet birds at home and now I'm more than usual worried about them when they lower their chirping a bit or do not take food. On a worse note:dohh:, I saw a slug on mom's favorite plant and I didn't want to kill it. I had to call mom over for that. Haha :haha:


----------



## want2bemommy

I don't drive on main roads if I can avoid it now. I check every intersection to make sure all cars have stopped lol. I am having some mild anxiety about my safety too


----------



## vtjess423

lindsayms05 said:


> Congrats vtjess on 22 weeks!! I was just sitting here thinking, oh my goodness, 18 weeks left! I'm not sure why, but 18 seems a lot scarier than 20+ left lol. We're papayas this week. I'm not real familiar with them, but it seems like a banana is longer than a papaya? I don't know, I think some of the fruits are a little off. :) Is papaya one of the fruits that you repeat for several weeks?
> 
> ASM...I've had a new, weird symptom pop up. I'm not even sure if I would call it a symptom, but it has to be pregnancy/soon to be motherhood nerves kicking in. I live in a rural area and on a back road. On my way to work, I pass at least 5 deer along the road before getting to the main highway. It has always been that way, and I know to take it slow and keep my eyes open. I'm now starting to develop this completely irrational fear of hitting them. People around here hit deer quite frequently, so it wouldn't be unheard of with the deer population for me to hit one, but suddenly...I'm petrified of it! I'm so scared that I seriously have major anxiety in the morning all because of the fear of hitting a deer. I live on a back, curvy road and I take it nice and slow, so if heaven forbid I did hit one, it would mess up my car, but the chances of me or the baby being injured is pretty slim. So why on earth am I suddenly so overtaken with the idea/fear of hitting one? Do you think it's just weird overprotective mama bear instincts kicking in?

Congrats on 22 weeks too lindsay!! :) And yes 18 weeks is definitely scarier than 20+. LOL We are that much closer to being in labor and meeting out little ones!! :thumbup:

And I agree with the others on the anxiety about hitting deer. I'm sure it's just you being extra cautious just to make sure no harm comes to your little one. Deer are a very prevalent where I live too and so this time of year I'm always extra cautious, now is definitely worse. But it also might be that I've actually been hit by/have hit several deer over the years! :dohh: I actually have deer whistles on my car which are supposed to keep them at bay...whether or not they actually work is questionable but...I haven't hit any more since I've put them on my car and that was ~8 years ago. *Knock on Wood* LOL I would just try to take some deep breaths when you get in the car and remind yourself that you are being extra cautious and that everything will be OK!! *hugs*


----------



## melann13

Lindsay, I can't say as I'm feeling a ton of anxiety in real life, but I have been having anxiety ridden dreams for awhile now, all really irrational and bizarre things, but pretty much every morning I wake up panicked about something I can't fix. Sometimes they're things that would never actually happen, and other times they are things that could, but I never thought I would be so upset about.
Just trying to relax, but knowing that my body is determined that something MAJOR is happening.


----------



## despttc

I'm 22weeks today! Yay! :happydance: :happydance:

Happy 22weeks to 
xx Emily xx
chathamlady
NewYearNewMe
MrsKay
Srrme


----------



## despttc

I guess with the timezone here being ahead,I've wished others in advance to their actual day!

Lindsay and Jess,hope you're enjoying your 22weeks!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Thank you, you too!!! I hit 22 weeks in 3 n half hours!!

18 weeks till due date!! Crazy!!

Em xxx


----------



## Lucy529

Happy new weeks ladies !!! We're getting closer :)


----------



## melann13

Isn't it crazy how much shorter 18 weeks sounds than 4 months?? So excited to meet our little girl. 
This past weekend I kind of burnt myself out, but I finished sewing the crib skirt, the rocking chair cushion and pillow, found a little dresser/nightstand and made a tree stump ottoman to complete our forest theme. 
Still waiting for my fake leaves to come from Ebay to complete our tree. DH put a fresh coat of stain on the nightstand and big armoire and plans to build a pull out changing table into the armoire, but it's crazy how close to done our nursery already is... DH is so accommodating to my nesting :) 
I have no reason to think I'd go very early, but it makes me feel better to know that if I did, we'd be ready!


----------



## Lucy529

Wow melann I haven't done anything yet we keep saying we will but with hubby just now getting back to work its been busy hoping to get things going soon


----------



## lian_83

We also haven't done any baby shopping yet. Sux big time when that hospital receptionist decided to be a b*tch and to put off my scan to the latest possible date even though I saw the booking calender with heaps of empty slots. "We don't do 20-week scans" -- "But this is what the doctor ordered, scam before 20th week." -- "Oh well.. Let's do 21 weeks." Grrrrr..

After 2-months of wait, scan date is in 2-days..


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Good luck with your scan Lian :hugs:

Melann your nursery sounds awesome. We've kept ours quite plain (just added pics etc) as hubby hates decorating and I suck at it :haha: Simple but effective though- especially as our 12 year old nephew still stays in the same room xx


----------



## wrightywales

Hello ladies

how is everyone?

Congrats on the new weeks ladies :happydance:

AFM - well i was sick as a dog yesteday. I think it was just a bug as i feel fine today. So glad its not MS returning. Peanut is getting more and more active last night felt like she was having a party could feel her low down but at the same time could feel her above my belly button wont be long and she will be kicking me in the ribs lol

2 weeks today i have my 24 wk growth scan to check on how peanut is doing then have to see the consultant. Spoke to my midwife and although the consultant is keeing an eye on peanut she said at the moment i am still down as midwife led care. unless they find something seriously wrong i will be staying as midwife led care :) I have to make an appointment with her the week after my scan so i can keep her updated :)


----------



## vtjess423

Good Luck with your scan, lian! 

Glad you are feeling better wrighty. Being sick is never fun!! And that's great that you are staying midwife led care. :) 

I'm doing Ok today, just really tired for some reason. I don't think I've gotten any of the 2nd trimester energy that they always talk about! LOL I did have a bad dream last night, well sorta bad as I don't know how it would have turned out. I dreamt that I was about 24 weeks along and started to go into labor. I was terrified in the dream (don't know what happened just know I went into labor) and ended up waking up to some pains in my tummy which kinda scared me at first until I realized they were just gas pains. :dohh: I usually don't remember my dreams but I seem to be remembering more lately. Sometimes I wish I didn't!


----------



## Lucy529

Jess I hate those bad dreams :hugs: 

Mine was that I was drinking mixed drinks with my meds and when I tried to drink water it tasted like beer and lime :shrug: I woke up feeling hungover :haha: my hubby said it was bc I haven't drank in a while LOL this is one of the wacky ones but nothing has beat the baby horse dream yet 

I too have been feeling really tired I feel like I haven't slept in days :(


----------



## Twag

I would really like to know when this second wind arrives as I am just knackered all the time :sleep:


----------



## goldstns

little bit freaking out... my gestational diabetes test came back high. I have to retake the test on friday.

Doc recommended i "limit my sugars" however she didn't tell me how many grams of sugar is "ok" during pregnancy. Therefore I cant figure out where I am over doing it or where I should cut down or what is ok to eat. 

Anyone have an idea of how much grams of sugar a pregnant woman can eat in a day?


----------



## vtjess423

Thanks, Lucy. Bad dreams definitely do suck. But I'm sure crazy dreams can be pretty bad too! I haven't had too many crazy dreams yet. It seems to me when I do remember them, it's because they were scary or sad. I don't seem to remember good or silly dreams. Strange. 

No idea when the second wind is supposed to arrive. :shrug: I think it just passed me by!! LOL

goldstns, I don't know about the number of grams of sugar but I do know that carbs are just as bad since they turn to sugar. My hubby's diabetic and so on top of watching his sugar he also has to watch his carb intake. I don't know if its different for pregnant women though. Can you call your doctors back for a more specific recommendation? Good Luck to you! I have to take my 1-hr GD test at the end of the month so I'm hoping it turns out ok! Hopefully you'll pass the second test.


----------



## wolfQ

Just found this thread...I'm due Jan 20th, 2014. Well, so far, at my 20 week scan they thought I could be more like 18-19 weeks but not changing the due date yet. I think I'm team pink, though she only spent like a second determining gender, so hopefully she didn't miss something lol.


----------



## Ameli

Welcome, wolfq! Yay, another member of Team :pink:! There aren't that many of us on here, we're definitely outnumbered by :blue:!


----------



## despttc

Welcome, Wolfq and congrats on team pink :pink:


----------



## despttc

Goldstns, this is what I found on gestational diabetes. Hope it helps

www.babycentre.co.uk/a1042130/diet-for-gestational-diabetes

journal.diabetes.org/clinicaldiabetes/V17N41999/pg170.htm


----------



## Lucy529

Welcome wolfq !!! 

Jess I'm more tired than ever and I'm actually sleeping more :( no second wind for me either LOL I had more energy in 1st tri 

Goldstns I'm considered diabetic for this pregnancy and yes def watch your carbs which is all the yummy stuff :( I eat grilled chicken and fish with veggies and salads whole grains are ok but try to limit them too I do eat a cookie but really really shouldn't as it spikes my sugars 
Hope you pass the test, i think they are going to put me on insulin soon but am fine with it done it before so no biggie FX for you Hun


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Welcome to the new ladies! Fun to have a few late comers. :)

Sorry for those who aren't feeling well and who are having to deal with counting sugars and such.

I hope I don't get passed by, I want some more energy!!


----------



## lian_83

I wouldn't be surprised if I am already suffering from Gd. I eat candies until they make me sick and throw up. If I don't east them, I get so cranky and has no energy. The dairy next door is selling Willy Wonka's candies a half th price and I'm just overdosing myself eith sugar. Also, I'm going to the loo like 15 times every night. 

I know it's bad for me and the baby.


----------



## Twag

Will eating a lot of fruit affect your chances of GD? I ask as I eat A LOT of fruit during the day snack on it etc but that is all I have that is sugery really :wacko:

Hope your 2nd test comes back better :thumbup:


----------



## Lucy529

Twag I think it depends on what fruit and how your body responds to it for example I can't eat an orange, or banana :( love bananas. I can have a small apple for a snack but for me cherries or strawberries are better than anything else but I'm not a fan so when I eat fruit I have to really balance my main meals


----------



## wrightywales

wolfQ said:


> Just found this thread...I'm due Jan 20th, 2014. Well, so far, at my 20 week scan they thought I could be more like 18-19 weeks but not changing the due date yet. I think I'm team pink, though she only spent like a second determining gender, so hopefully she didn't miss something lol.

Congratulations ond welcome :) x


----------



## Twag

Lucy529 said:


> Twag I think it depends on what fruit and how your body responds to it for example I can't eat an orange, or banana :( love bananas. I can have a small apple for a snack but for me cherries or strawberries are better than anything else but I'm not a fan so when I eat fruit I have to really balance my main meals

Thanks for the reply do they give everyone the GD test? When is that? my next appointment isn't until 25 weeks :wacko:


----------



## mommytobe11

Twag said:


> Will eating a lot of fruit affect your chances of GD? I ask as I eat A LOT of fruit during the day snack on it etc but that is all I have that is sugery really :wacko:
> 
> Hope your 2nd test comes back better :thumbup:

I ate a lot of fruit in my first pregnancy and I asked the same question. One woman told me she ate a lot of fruit and she did get GD so I was pretty worried. But I did not have it :) so I think it really depends on how your body breaks down sugar. I want to say I had the glucose test around 28 weeks, but can't remember for sure. I failed the one hour but passed the three hour :flower:


----------



## lindsayms05

I think they typically do the glucose test between 26-28 weeks around here. As far as I know, everyone gets tested for it. I'm hoping and praying that I don't develop it. I have insulin resistance and have been metformin and will continue the metformin for the entire pregnancy and beyond to help prevent diabetes. I do occassionally check my fasting blood sugar and it has always been under 100 so I'm hoping that that means everything is okay so far. :(


----------



## Twag

I will check my maternity notes see when it says my GD test will be :thumbup:

FXd ladies we will all be OK on the GD front :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I'm quite glad as it stands ATM I am not considered at risk for GD so wont be tested unless something changes

So exciting finding out what teams you are on lol xx


----------



## shellideaks

Twag said:


> I will check my maternity notes see when it says my GD test will be :thumbup:
> 
> FXd ladies we will all be OK on the GD front :hugs:

In the UK you only get tested for GD if they have reason to test (high BMI, glucose in urine etc.).

I think they schedule it for around 28 weeks if you do need to have the test. I had it last pregnancy at 33 weeks cos I had tested positive for glucose in my urine at 2 of my check ups. I didn't have GD though!


----------



## xx Emily xx

I've got to have GTT coz my grandma is diabetic, that's my only risk factor though!!

Can't believe how quickly time is going!!

Em xxx


----------



## Lucy529

I had just gotten my diabetes to go into remission when I got my BFP but now my sugars have started to creep up which I'm told is normal but not sure if they'll do the test on me since I'm considered diabetic anyway, am just waiting to get put on insulin which I'm fine with but we'll see what the specialist says


----------



## lian_83

I really don't know how diabetes works. I am quite on the slim-athletic side but eat sweets like crazy. Maybe I will eventually develop diabetes as my grandma died of the disease. I do try to exercise daily but after each session I gulp down bottles of gatorade. 

Well, scan is in a few hours and I'm really excited about it.


----------



## wrightywales

Good luck with your scan lian :) x


----------



## Lucy529

Good luck lian :) 

Ladies I'm starting to wonder if there is something wrong with me I sleep about 10 hrs broken up bc I wake up but I still feel like I haven't slept in days every afternoon is this normal ?


----------



## vtjess423

lian_83 said:


> I really don't know how diabetes works. I am quite on the slim-athletic side but eat sweets like crazy. Maybe I will eventually develop diabetes as my grandma died of the disease. I do try to exercise daily but after each session I gulp down bottles of gatorade.
> 
> Well, scan is in a few hours and I'm really excited about it.

lian, diabetes can occur in anyone, no matter your size or athletic capabilities. Family history is a risk factor though it doesn't mean you'll definitely get it. I know in the UK they don't test everyone but in the US (as far as I know) everyone gets tested for GD. I know my doctor is that way. Being over weight increases your risk of getting it but it doesn't automatically make you have it either and neither does being slim eliminate the possibility. So I think that's why my doctor tests everyone; just to be on he safe side. I'll be having my test done at the end of the month and I'll be almost 25 weeks. I thought they tested me later in my pregnancy last time but that's when my doctor wants me to take it. I'm hoping I pass the 1 hour test so I don't have to do the 3 hour! FX!

Lucy, I'm sure only getting sleep in broken pieces can make you feel more tired than you would if you slept a straight, good 10 hours. If you are waking up so much, I'm betting what sleep you do get isn't "good" sleep if you know what I mean, which would make you feel more tired. I know even if I got 12 straight hours but I was up every other our during that, I don't feel as rested as I would expect. So it's probably like that. I know I'm always tired lately and exhausted by the end of the day. And I'm getting broken sleep as well as I wake up every few hours to pee. But if you are concerned about how tired you are (and only you would really know how you feel);I would discuss it with your doctor just to make sure there's nothing wrong. It can't hurt to ask; that's what the doctors are there for!! :hugs: I hope everything is OK and that you can get some good sleep!


----------



## melann13

I know I'll be getting tested for GD, I agree, I think they check most everyone here. My cousin has always been VERY thin and she had it with both her pregnancies, so I don't think anyone is immune.
Sleep is definitely getting more difficult. I have a lot of pinching way up in my ribs, like muscle cramps- I guess it's just everything being shoved and stretched.


----------



## goldstns

thanks all for the GD talk! I did mine early because my endocrinologist requested it be done. I will go in Friday for test 2. I hope its better. I have been very contentious about my food intake since I was told on Monday.


----------



## despttc

Here, a diabetes screening by Glucose Challenge Test(GCT) is done for all pregnant women at 24-28weeks. If GCT results comes abnormal, another test called the GTT(Glucose Tolerance Test) is done. If the GTT comes abnormal, the woman is pronounced to have Gestational Diabetes

Lucy,I sleep for around 6-8hours at night and if possible another 1hour during the day,but still find myself quite tired most of the time. I guess its one of the blessings of pregnancy sigh :-(


----------



## Lucy529

I guess I might ask my dr just to be safe I only half wake up when I switch sides but I guess that doesn't help either but then I actually wake up at 4:30 to pee then can't sleep I then get out of bed with my hubby at 5:30am to fix breakfast, pack his lunch then I go back to bed since I start work at 2 pm but am having such trouble getting up after 4 hrs of unbroken sleep :( 
He has told me not to wake up but it's a habit I can't break the times I have stayed in bed I felt guilty bc I'm so used to doing it :shrug: can't win either way LOL


----------



## Delamere19

I have the worst sleep every night. I have fibromyalgia which means I never get great sleep anyway cos you aren't able to reach the deepest level of sleep. Add that to sore hips which means I can only sleep on one side,for a short time and I'm tossing and turning every night. My massive maternity pillow is like wrestling with an alligator! My OH moans that its like sleeping with a third person in the bed lol. 

I'm dying to do the daily cleaning up but I have had a horrible pain all across my bump this morning when I move or bend so I am sitting for a bit. I had it the other week and it was awful for about an hour. Not sure what it is but my little baby boy has been super active this morning.


----------



## lian_83

I'm team :blue: yay! Couldn't be happier. 
Nub theory worked for me. My NT scan showed a very boyish nub and sure enough, it was very obvious during the 21w scan. Chinese calendar is wrong though. 

Baby is also measuring within the mean range and due date wasn't change.


----------



## wrightywales

Congratulations lian :) x


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Congrats Lian! How exciting!

What do they do to test for gd? I know you have to drink some nasty stuff, but that is about it. Do they take bloods?


----------



## Lucy529

lian congrats hun :)


----------



## vtjess423

Congrats, lian!! :) Welcome to team blue!! 



WhitheartsQ said:


> What do they do to test for gd? I know you have to drink some nasty stuff, but that is about it. Do they take bloods?

Well there are two tests: the 1 hour and then the 3 hour. I've only taken the 1 hour with my son as I passed it. And I think this is how I remember it. When you get there you'll have to drink the drink in 5 minutes which isn't tasty but it's not that hard to get down, at least in my experience. And then you have to wait an hour and they'll take your blood. Then that's it and if you pass, you are good to go. However, if you don't pass they'll make you go back and take the 3 hour test. I think with the 3 hour test it's very similar but you'll have your blood taken in hourly intervals, though I could be wrong about that. I've heard it's fairly common to fail the 1 hour test and then go and pass the 3 hour test. When pregnant with my son, I heard horror stories about the test and so I think I had built it up in my head as this awful thing. But then it wasn't as bad as I expected. I know in some cases they have you fast before the test, but my doctors has never made me do that. Though last time I went first thing in the morning before breakfast (and I'll probably do the same this time since I'll go right after dropping my son off at day care) as that was just easiest for me. Here I found this link and it gives more info than I gave! :)

https://www.babycenter.com/0_glucose-screening-and-glucose-tolerance-tests_1483.bc


----------



## mommytobe11

I took the 3 hour GD test with my first pregnancy and its just like vtjess said, you drink the drink and they take your blood hourly, for three hours. I was able to sit in a private waiting room and watch tv which was nice but I had so many bruises on my arms from all the pokes!! Almost everyone I know failed the one hour and then passed the three hour. And I had to fast for the three hour but not one hour.


----------



## despttc

Lian,congrats on team blue!! :blue:

Though I'm staying :yellow:, I've a premonition that my Chinese calendar is wrong. It says blue, and I feel its pink for me :)

Well! We've to wait and see

Anyone else's Chinese calendar went wrong??


----------



## wrightywales

despttc said:


> Lian,congrats on team blue!! :blue:
> 
> Though I'm staying :yellow:, I've a premonition that my Chinese calendar is wrong. It says blue, and I feel its pink for me :)
> 
> Well! We've to wait and see
> 
> Anyone else's Chinese calendar went wrong??

My chinese gender prediction is right :) (well the one on countdown to pregnancy) other sites were wrong


----------



## shellideaks

I didn't know what the Chinese gender prediction was for me. Just checked and it says boys, so it's correct in my case :)


----------



## Twag

Congrats on Team :blue:

My Chinese Prediction was wrong it said :pink: but we are definately :blue: (was no missing it :haha:)


----------



## salamander91

Congrats Lian :D

20 Weeks today and feeling really suspicious that it landed on Friday 13th :argh:

5 days until my scan so I can answer the chinese gender question then :happydance: I'm predicted a girl but I think boy.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Being team yellow is so hard with all these gender reveals!!!

18ish weeks to go!!

Em xxx


----------



## Lucy529

All the predictors I did were wrong. I think there was one that said boy but the rest were girl, then every one at work thought girl but nope he's def all boy :D


----------



## despttc

My SIL is pregnant too and Chinese gender predictor predicts a girl, for her and a boy for me. Seeing our tummies and symptoms,everyone agrees. But I somehow feel its the other way round.

PS: She's on yellow team too and due on Nov 1


----------



## Lucy529

Wow despttc 

My SIL is having a boy at the end of Nov. and just found out my sister is also pregnant LOL so 2 boys well see what my sis is having :)


----------



## goldstns

my chines calendar prediction was correct too!

PS. I am not sure if you are watching the news... but I live in the Boulder, CO area. We are luckily safe and sound here at my house. Work has been shut down for the last 2 days because of the flooding. It has been a bit crazy! However for the last 2 days we have had off of work, we have been working on the nursery... almost done, we believe by Sunday we will be done! Ill post a pic!


----------



## Lucy529

Goldstns hope the rain stops soon we had people calling that they would be late bc interstate was closed what a headache but glad your safe and got things going with the nursery. :) can't wait for pics


----------



## WhitheartsQ

VTJess and Mommytobe11 thanks for your help with the test questions! 
They always have a hard time drawing my blood, so I usually drink lots of water leading up to the appointments I know they will be taking blood. Do you think that would mess up the test results? They did say I didn't need to fast.

Despttc The Chinese gender predictor was right for us. I do know that different sites had different predictions though, and I can't remember what site I looked at.

Goldstns I am glad you guys are safe! Fun that your nursery will be done so soon! We have yet to even start on ours! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## hakunamatata

:wave: Hello! Last day in Florida, flying home tomorrow. Will catch up soon. :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

wolfQ said:


> Just found this thread...I'm due Jan 20th, 2014. Well, so far, at my 20 week scan they thought I could be more like 18-19 weeks but not changing the due date yet. I think I'm team pink, though she only spent like a second determining gender, so hopefully she didn't miss something lol.

Welcome! Will add you very soon. :flower:


----------



## lian_83

Thanks lucy, wrighty, writhearts, desp, salamander, twag..

Hakuna, can I get an update on the first page, if u find the time. Team blue at Jan 24.

Btw, I'm thinking of the birthing pool option. I love warm baths and I am just intrigued how it could help during labor. I wanna go all-natural but being already 30yo, i don't know how feasible it is. Fingers crossed no diabetes for me, but I wouldn't be surprised at all.


----------



## Delamere19

lian_83 said:


> Thanks lucy, wrighty, writhearts, desp, salamander, twag..
> 
> Hakuna, can I get an update on the first page, if u find the time. Team blue at Jan 24.
> 
> Btw, I'm thinking of the birthing pool option. I love warm baths and I am just intrigued how it could help during labor. I wanna go all-natural but being already 30yo, i don't know how feasible it is. Fingers crossed no diabetes for me, but I wouldn't be surprised at all.

Lian, I had a natural birth with my ds and I was a week way from being 30. Ok o I had to be induced and ended up with forceps but it was still a natural birth. I think it depends more on your body itself as some aren't built for vaginal birth in certain situations etc and also I believe the fitter you are the better your labour. I really don't think age is a factor IMO.


----------



## hakunamatata

Lian, I can do it when I get home, still in Florida :)


----------



## goldstns

Alia's room....
 



Attached Files:







47a3d734b3127cce98548cc8599400000038100AZMmTVk1asmeA.jpg
File size: 6.2 KB
Views: 66









47a3d734b3127cce98548cca599600000038100AZMmTVk1asmeA.jpg
File size: 5 KB
Views: 65









47a3d734b3127cce98548cd3d8bf00000038100AZMmTVk1asmeA.jpg
File size: 4.1 KB
Views: 68









47a3d734b3127cce98548cce599200000038100AZMmTVk1asmeA.jpg
File size: 5 KB
Views: 64









47a3d734b3127cce98548cd7d8bb00000038100AZMmTVk1asmeA.jpg
File size: 4.5 KB
Views: 66


----------



## Lucy529

Goldstns that is so cute :) love it


----------



## wrightywales

Goldstns that is so cute :)

I havent even started on the nusery as the room we are in at the moment will be her nursery but still need to decorate what will be our bedroom :/ hard to get it done with OH working and being so tired when he gets home :/


----------



## salamander91

Goldstns- Did you paint that? It's so good! We'll be using wall stickers in our nursery because me and OH have no skill with drawing/painting :haha:

Wrighty- We haven't started yet either. Just moved in here a few weeks ago so we've been too busy decorating everywhere else. The nursery is still full of boxes we haven't unpacked yet and it's starting to make me sad I can't start getting ready for baby yet. Hopefully we can start soon. :flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

hakunamatata said:


> wolfQ said:
> 
> 
> Just found this thread...I'm due Jan 20th, 2014. Well, so far, at my 20 week scan they thought I could be more like 18-19 weeks but not changing the due date yet. I think I'm team pink, though she only spent like a second determining gender, so hopefully she didn't miss something lol.
> 
> Welcome! Will add you very soon. :flower:Click to expand...




hakunamatata said:


> Lian, I can do it when I get home, still in Florida :)

All set! :thumbup:

Please PM me if you need a front page update :)


----------



## Lucy529

Happy Monday ladies mine is sucky right now some people are so rude but not going to dwell on them

I am so jealous of you girls that have gotten your nursery going or done :) I'm still looking at wall decals like some am not very artistic so am going with the professional ones LOL 
I was actually telling hubby how some of you girls are so organized and getting things for baby going so he letting me get some things ordered the crib and bedding might not be ordered until next month or maybe sooner if we get things cleaned out but that's a big maybe


----------



## vtjess423

lian_83 said:


> Btw, I'm thinking of the birthing pool option. I love warm baths and I am just intrigued how it could help during labor. I wanna go all-natural but being already 30yo, i don't know how feasible it is. Fingers crossed no diabetes for me, but I wouldn't be surprised at all.

lian, natural birth is definitely possible and I don't think age determines that. It's really your pain threshold than anything. I had my 1st son at 31 (6 days after my birthday) and I went all natural with no epidural. So I'm sure you can do it if you put your mind to it! I'm now 33 with number 2 and I plan on going natural this time as well as long as everything goes OK. :thumbup:

goldstns, I'm glad to hear that you are safe out there in Colorado! I knew there were a few of you ladies out that way and was hoping you all were doing OK! 

Sorry that you are having a rough Monday, Lucy. I agree that people can be so rude sometimes; I just try to ignore them! :) Luckily for me I don't currently work in a service profession so I don't have to deal with people like that on a regular basis. But I have in the past and so I can relate. Hopefully your day gets better!! :hugs:

It's 23 weeks for me today!! :happydance: One more til viability. Yay! My little bean has been moving pretty good the past few days though still not all the time. He'll have his little spurts and then I may not feel him for a while. My hubby got to feel him move yesterday though which was nice. I wasn't sure he'd be able to as he wasn't really kicking...just moving around in there. LOL But my hubby did feel it! But then, being the joker he is, my husband grabbed my hand and put it on his stomach so I could feel his gas bubble. :haha: He was being silly. :) We don't have anything for a nursery set up yet either. Still not sure where we are going to put the little guy yet actually. My son is still using the crib as a toddler bed currently so we have to move him out of there first before we can decide where to put it. We are thinking of having the boys share a room so they both can be close to us. But my only concern with that is I don't want the baby waking up my older son. So I'm not sure what our plans are yet. We still have some deciding to do.


----------



## Lucy529

Jess happy 23 weeks !!!! 

I get off at two and the morning rush is almost over then I just have to clean the breakfast room and answer phone calls 
I have a drs apt this afternoon and am dreading it they are going to take my blood :( and check my sugar level I have a feeling am going on insulin soon I hate going to the clinic they make you wait for over an hour and then she comes in for 15 mins then you wait another 30 to get checked out :( 
We're sharing our room with bubs but gotta get rid of things to make room but I can't lift any of the boxes my hubby would kill me if I tried so gotta get him in the mood to get them out LOL my hubby tried to feel Ivan yest but he stops moving lol 
U/S on Thursday and we might get to see him in 4D so excited can't wait :)


----------



## melann13

Hit up that consignment sale this weekend. Major success. Jogging stroller, swing, pack'n'play with bassinet option, ergo carrier, baby bjorn, moby, nursing cover, piles and piles of clothes, snowsuits (She will be born in January in WI afterall) shoes, hates, mitts to prevent scratches (I'm a bit paranoid as I have a small scar on my face from when I was 3 days old), a boppy, carseat cover, receiving blankets, bibs, and more I can't even think of. $300. I added up the cost of these items new and it was about $1200. My mom's a little annoyed that I seem to already have everything to clothe this little one, but it's making me feel good to have so many practical items (T-shirts, sleepers etc) that are getting a second use. Since I only paid a dollar or two for several sleepers, if some never get worn I won't feel bad.
We still need to finish building the tree in the corner of the room. After that I'll post pictures.


----------



## Delamere19

lian_83 said:


> It's 23 weeks for me today!! :happydance: One more til viability. Yay! My little bean has been moving pretty good the past few days though still not all the time. He'll have his little spurts and then I may not feel him for a while. My hubby got to feel him move yesterday though which was nice. I wasn't sure he'd be able to as he wasn't really kicking...just moving around in there. LOL But my hubby did feel it! But then, being the joker he is, my husband grabbed my hand and put it on his stomach so I could feel his gas bubble. :haha: He was being silly. :) We don't have anything for a nursery set up yet either. Still not sure where we are going to put the little guy yet actually. My son is still using the crib as a toddler bed currently so we have to move him out of there first before we can decide where to put it. We are thinking of having the boys share a room so they both can be close to us. But my only concern with that is I don't want the baby waking up my older son. So I'm not sure what our plans are yet. We still have some deciding to do.

We are in a similar situation. We only have 2 bedrooms so the boys will definitely have to share at some point but for the first 6 months or so the new baby will be with us in our room. I'm very conscious of him waking up my eldest son too, esp as he will be starting nursery in January when the baby is due so he will no doubt be shattered and need his sleep. He is quite a heavy sleeper so I'm hoping that will work in our favour! 

I've started to have little moments of panic thinking of having a newborn and a 3 yr old! Things like what if I'm breast feeding the baby and my oldest wants the toilet or something. How am I going to split my time between them? I know how demanding newborn babies are but I am very much wanting my oldest to know that he is still important and give him attention too. I know women have been having 2 or more babies for ages but the reality is a bit daunting just now!


----------



## want2bemommy

Delamere19 said:


> lian_83 said:
> 
> 
> It's 23 weeks for me today!! :happydance: One more til viability. Yay! My little bean has been moving pretty good the past few days though still not all the time. He'll have his little spurts and then I may not feel him for a while. My hubby got to feel him move yesterday though which was nice. I wasn't sure he'd be able to as he wasn't really kicking...just moving around in there. LOL But my hubby did feel it! But then, being the joker he is, my husband grabbed my hand and put it on his stomach so I could feel his gas bubble. :haha: He was being silly. :) We don't have anything for a nursery set up yet either. Still not sure where we are going to put the little guy yet actually. My son is still using the crib as a toddler bed currently so we have to move him out of there first before we can decide where to put it. We are thinking of having the boys share a room so they both can be close to us. But my only concern with that is I don't want the baby waking up my older son. So I'm not sure what our plans are yet. We still have some deciding to do.
> 
> We are in a similar situation. We only have 2 bedrooms so the boys will definitely have to share at some point but for the first 6 months or so the new baby will be with us in our room. I'm very conscious of him waking up my eldest son too, esp as he will be starting nursery in January when the baby is due so he will no doubt be shattered and need his sleep. He is quite a heavy sleeper so I'm hoping that will work in our favour!
> 
> I've started to have little moments of panic thinking of having a newborn and a 3 yr old! Things like what if I'm breast feeding the baby and my oldest wants the toilet or something. How am I going to split my time between them? I know how demanding newborn babies are but I am very much wanting my oldest to know that he is still important and give him attention too. I know women have been having 2 or more babies for ages but the reality is a bit daunting just now!Click to expand...

If its time to nurse, bring a potty chair into room where you are nursing. That way you can help. Bows a good time to teach him how to pull down his pants by himself if he can't already


----------



## vtjess423

Delamere19 said:


> We are in a similar situation. We only have 2 bedrooms so the boys will definitely have to share at some point but for the first 6 months or so the new baby will be with us in our room. I'm very conscious of him waking up my eldest son too, esp as he will be starting nursery in January when the baby is due so he will no doubt be shattered and need his sleep. He is quite a heavy sleeper so I'm hoping that will work in our favour!
> 
> I've started to have little moments of panic thinking of having a newborn and a 3 yr old! Things like what if I'm breast feeding the baby and my oldest wants the toilet or something. How am I going to split my time between them? I know how demanding newborn babies are but I am very much wanting my oldest to know that he is still important and give him attention too. I know women have been having 2 or more babies for ages but the reality is a bit daunting just now!

Yeah I'm really worried about that as well. I don't want my older son to feel like mommy's abandoning him or something. I agree millions of women have done it but I haven't and so I don't know what will work for us. I plan on trying to make him feel like he's mommy's big helper and have him bring me the things I need so he can feel involved. No idea if this will work but I'm going to try! :thumbup: We haven't even started potty training yet (we've tried but he's just not interested yet and we don't want him scare of it either) but I'd really like to have him out of diapers by the time the baby's here. Just don't know if its feasible at this point.


----------



## Delamere19

Samuel just turned 3 and he's not potty trained. He just isn't quite there. He will sit on the toilet but he hasn't done anything yet. Thinking of cracking on this week with it cos I would also like him out of nappies by the time the baby comes. He will have lots of change already. He's gonna be going into a proper bed from his cot, starting nursery and getting a new brother. A lot for a little one to take on. 

That said for the first time today he showed interest in my sisters bump and touched her tummy when her baby kicked. His face was an absolute picture.:thumbup: it was so sweet and my sister was in tears. He usually takes things in his stride x


----------



## despttc

Yay! I'm 23weeks today! :happydance:

Congrats,Jess on 23 weeks :thumbup:

Girls with baby#2 on the way, :hugs: on all your concerns. Although this is my first baby,I can imagine the thoughts running through your minds

Del,I'm sure you felt wonderful when Samuel touched your sis' tummy :) I would have loved to see the expression of his face then

Bub's been moving a lot lately <3 <3 DH was home past 3days, and I noticed baby moves a lot more when DH touches me or talks to her :)

Leg cramps were killing me till yesterday,somehow feeling better after DH's massage. Missing him already


----------



## lian_83

Thanks Delamere, Vtjess about the encouragements for the natural birth option. I'm trying to keep myself fit by yoga, pilates and walking daily. Weight gain is so far kept to a minimum so that's a good sign. Unfortunately, my pain threshold is average at best, I remember crying during my first derma facial. 

Lucy, I also haven't done any baby shopping nor nursery decorating yet. We are only renting a 1BR flat and we're under contract till June 2014 hence baby is definitely going to sleep with us. I'm thinking of a Moses basket for baby's first bed.

Congrats on those nearing the V-week. I can't wait for mine.


----------



## wolfQ

Thanks for the welcome everyone! This thread is fun to keep up on. Baby seems to be moving a lot lately, it's funny because whenever I try to feel from the outside she stops...but she'll still move for hubby. He's been able to feel her a few times. I have an anterior placenta though so that's probably why we haven't felt a lot of movement from the outside. I haven't done a nursery, or bought pretty much anything yet, I'll probably start to panic at some point. The baby's room is a room we have used for storage since it's just us and a small house so I have to get that all cleaned out. Lots of stuff I have to get rid of because there's no space. I keep obsessing over a name and hubby really doesn't like anything I like, so it's rather frustrating. Everyone asks me if I've chosen a name and I'm self conscious of even saying the ones I like, so I just don't say anything. Not sure she'll ever get a name, boo. Sorry, just talking for no real reason here.


----------



## despttc

WolfQ, my baby too stops moving when I try to feel the movement from outside. She has started being more attached to hubby :)


----------



## Twag

I have felt baby move from the outside but he seems to not like it :shrug: he will be kicking away and then as soon as a hand goes on the belly he stops - I think he is shy :haha:

He has been more quiet than usual the last few days so I have been slightly worried so I got the doppler out this morning and found him straight away (although he kept moving away :dohh:) love that sound I could listen to him all day :cloud9:


----------



## Delamere19

Well just found out that my OH wont get paternity leave. He has is about 3 weeks short of the 26 wks he needed to have worked there to qualify :cry: :nope: I'm really sad cos he will only be able to be a home a week at most from his holiday entitlement. I was relying on him to help to take ds to nursery for a couple of weeks too. Will have to see if my dad can help out. I mean I might be ok to take him myself but last time I gave birth there would have been no way I could have done it but I did have a rough time and had a long recovery time. It's just all so full of variables that its panicking me slightly at the moment. 

Nothing ever goes to plan does it? :dohh:


----------



## Lucy529

Del :hugs: I feel for you Hun my hubby is going to see about taking a week off if not we have to see about hiring someone to help am only getting three weeks off then back to work can take baby to work but we're still not decided on that yet either
But I don't have any other kids hope your able to get your dad to help


----------



## Twag

:hugs: I hope you manage to work something out


----------



## Delamere19

Thanks ladies. Think I'm just worried that ill have a long recovery like last time but I did see a doctor at my last scan who said that she doesn't think I'll need forceps this time around so I might not need stitches which is why I got a perineum infection so maybe it wont be so bad.I think I'm just going through a stage of not really being sure if things ATM. Got the second child worries and the whole uncertainty of when labour will happen (even though that's a while away). Pregnancy hormones are probably not helping. 

I'm feeling quite impatient at the moment about meeting my baby boy! This second pregnancy is def not as easy as my first. 

Sorry for the moaning!


----------



## vtjess423

Del, that stinks that your husband doesn't get any paternity leave. :hugs: I'm pretty much in the same boat as my husband will only be able to be home with me for about a week, which is actually better than last time though. He only has a week of leave saved and would legally be able to take up to 12 but that would be unpaid and we can't afford that unfortunately. I'm hoping my hubby can help take our older son to day care that week as well, though I'm considering letting him stay home that week too but we'll see how it goes. Anyway, I hope you have an easier recovery this time!! My recovery really wasn't bad at all with my 1st son. I did have to have stitches on top and bottom but luckily no infection or anything. So other than being a bit sore I was just fine. I'm hoping this time is similar but I'm thinking this little one will be a bit bigger than his big brother so I may be in for a harder time. I tore with my little 5lb 4oz baby, so I dunno how I'll handle a bigger one! LOL


----------



## goldstns

Sorry Del!!

I have had a hard few days too... just found out I do have gestational diabetes.


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Del and Goldstns I am sorry you are having a rough time right now! 
Del I hope you get things figured out a bit more so you wont have to much stress.
Goldstns I hope you get used to the treatment plan. I am sure once you are it wont be too much of a big deal.

Hugs girls!


----------



## despttc

:hugs: Hugs, Del and Goldstns


----------



## vtjess423

Sorry to hear of your GD diagnosis, goldstns. :hugs: Hopefully you'll be able to keep your levels in the good range with diet and everything will turn out ok! Good Luck to you!


----------



## Lucy529

Goldstns sorry about your diagnosis, am sure you'll do great with what ever treatment you do hugs


----------



## goldstns

Thanks ladies. I just feel scared to eat... which is also not healthy! I look forward to my up coming apts so I can figure it all out.


----------



## melann13

So sorry for those dealing with GD.
I have had TERRIBLE heartburn the last couple days. I never had any idea it could be this bad. I find myself actually afraid of certain foods, although so far it doesn't seem to matter what I eat or drink. Had a blueberry muffin for breakfast and had heartburn 20 minutes later. The last two nights I've woken up feeling like I'm choking on acid and can't swallow. It sucks.


----------



## mommytobe11

melann13 said:


> So sorry for those dealing with GD.
> I have had TERRIBLE heartburn the last couple days. I never had any idea it could be this bad. I find myself actually afraid of certain foods, although so far it doesn't seem to matter what I eat or drink. Had a blueberry muffin for breakfast and had heartburn 20 minutes later. The last two nights I've woken up feeling like I'm choking on acid and can't swallow. It sucks.

I used to keep a bottle of tums next to my bed when pregnant with my son because I would get it in the middle of the night!! I might have to do it again soon because its getting pretty bad for me too :(


----------



## Delamere19

Sorry bout your gd diagnosis goldstns. Hope the appt will clear some things up for you.:hugs:

Thanks for your support ladies, it feels good to get worries off my chest because I know you all have similar worries.

My heartburn seems to have settled ATM ( maybe I shouldn't say that!) but when it was bad I couldn't even eat toast with out getting it. I had it worse with my ds all the way through my pregnancy. Hope yours settles Melann have you tried sleeping propped up slightly? Used to help me when I had it at night. X


----------



## Piperette

Sorry about the ladies not feeling too great. :hugs:

For what it is worth I find I get more heartburn when eating white bread, white pasta etc. So maybe changing these for brown might help... although they are not quite as nice in my opinion. :blush:

I am also finding this pregnancy a bit more challenging. Maybe it has to do with the fact that I also have a toddler, which I didn't when I was pregnant with my 1st. But I get quite bad back pain and also my lower region feels very heavy, pressure like... :blush: ... apparently all quite normal in subsequent pregnancies. I was glad when I read another thread about exactly this on here last week.

Other than that I am doing okay, next appointment is next week for the blood sugar levels...


----------



## Twag

Sorry about the ladies dealing with GD :hugs:

And the ladies suffering with heartburn :hugs: (keeping FXd that I don't get this nothing thus far :wacko:)


----------



## salamander91

We're having a boy :happydance:


----------



## vtjess423

I'm sorry that your heartburn is so bad, melann. :hugs: Especially with it waking you up in the middle of the night like that. I know my sleep is precious and I hate waking up to pee let alone heartburn. My hearburn definitely seems to be worse this time than when I was pregnant with my first son, though not so bad its waking me up at night so far (FX!!!). It started out that I'd just get it in the evening after dinner and I'd be taking a few tums before going to bed. But lately I've been getting it a work during the day as well so I may break down and buy a bottle just for work. It's happening pretty frequently lately when I'm taking tums a few times a day now, though not quite every day. But it definite sux!! I hope those who've avoided it so far can continue to do so and others who are suffering can find some relief!

Congrats, salamander on your little boy!! Welcome to Team Blue!! :)


----------



## Twag

salamander91 said:


> We're having a boy :happydance:

Congrats on joining team :blue:


----------



## SBinRI

Just stalking a little. Im never on bnb anymore! Also having a boy. And already he's got me thinking that I'll be massive (tho I've only gained 9lbs so far) and that he will be def be here before new years... just trying to get things done and ready before holidays and certain bed rest come in a handful of weeks!


----------



## shellideaks

Congrats salamander and SBinRI on the boys! x


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats on the boys girls :)


----------



## despttc

Congrats on :blue: , Sal and SB

Mel :hugs:


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Sal and SB congrats on team blue!!

SB I may have missed you saying this already, but what is making you think you will have bed rest and deliver early? (I think I'll be early, but that is based off of intuition and my mom being early with her babies, so nothing too definite).


----------



## hakunamatata

Congrats Sal & SB :dance:


----------



## despttc

Stretch marks!! :-( and so many!

From nowhere,they've popped up :cry: Mom hadn't developed any on both her pregnancies. So I had hoped same would be my case :-(


----------



## lian_83

That sux Desp.. Are you putting any kind of lotion/cream/oi/butter? I'm not sure if they work but I thought it can't hurt to get moisturised. 

My mom has heaps of marks, I'm getting scared. I also had some on my buttocks from my teenage growth spurt years. Used coco oil and butter on them and seemed to be fading.. But who knows what will happen in a couple more weeks as I ge bigger.


----------



## Boozlebub

We found out on Monday that we are having a little boy :) very excited now! Almost 22 weeks and last night had my first leak from my nipple... Was a little different!!!

Hope everyone is well! :)


----------



## despttc

Congrats, boozlebub :)

Thanks, lian. I wasn't applying any moisturizer :-( . I should have started way back,now that I think more about it :-(

Will start applying today itself,hope that'll prevent or atleast reduce future marks, sigh


----------



## Twag

I have been using Bio Oil I love it I have been lathering it on for weeks I have old stretch marks from when I was a teenager but no new ones yet :wacko: both my Mum and my sisters got awful stretch marks so I am hoping to minimise this :wacko:

Bio Oil should help minimise the appearance of any stretch marks you have too :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## Acorn

Hi ladies. I am late to the game, but was wondering if I might join you? I am due Jan 26th with my second. Found out last week we will be having a boy! 

Heartburn has been worse my 2nd pregnancy. I take Zantac when it's really bad as I think tums don't really do much. 

I didn't get any stretch marks with my first....on my belly. I got them plenty of other places I didn't treat. I used bio oil in the morning and burts bees belly balm at night. They don't make the belly balm anymore...it's belly butter now. Definitely not the same stuff. I was convinced that's what helped the first time around, so I guess I'll be doing a little experiment


----------



## wrightywales

Boozlebub said:


> We found out on Monday that we are having a little boy :) very excited now! Almost 22 weeks and last night had my first leak from my nipple... Was a little different!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well! :)

COngrats on being team blue xx



Acorn said:


> Hi ladies. I am late to the game, but was wondering if I might join you? I am due Jan 26th with my second. Found out last week we will be having a boy!
> 
> Heartburn has been worse my 2nd pregnancy. I take Zantac when it's really bad as I think tums don't really do much.
> 
> I didn't get any stretch marks with my first....on my belly. I got them plenty of other places I didn't treat. I used bio oil in the morning and burts bees belly balm at night. They don't make the belly balm anymore...it's belly butter now. Definitely not the same stuff. I was convinced that's what helped the first time around, so I guess I'll be doing a little experiment

Congratulations and welcome to the thread xx


----------



## vtjess423

Congrats to the new team blues! :) There sure are a lot of us. LOL 

As for stretch marks, I got a few with my 1st son though not too bad. And I did use some cream but I wasn't religious about it. And I didn't really grow much of a bump or gain much weight with him so that might be part of why I didn't get many. My mom got some pretty bad stretch marks after having 3 kids; I'm not sure if they got progressively more with each pregnancy or not. I'll have to see how I go with this one. I haven't noticed anything yet. I should probably get myself some cream too so I can try to prevent getting too many! Good Luck to everyone trying to prevent them. :thumbup:


----------



## Lucy529

Hi to our new members and congrats on team blue :) 

As for stretch marks I've only seen the ones from when I was a teen get bigger but nothing else major except my bbs hich upsets me bc my bbs haven't really grown :( but looking at the bright side I fit in my reg. bras :) LOL 

Few more hours until my scan I'm covering for my boss this morning and is swear some people I'm officially over this opening mornings


----------



## melann13

I use Burt's Bees oil at night (Lemon scented which I like) on my belly and chest, and Burt's Bees Belly Butter in the morning. I started the regimen quite early, mostly because it just felt nice and kept my skin from itching. I probably started using it around week 7.
No stretch marks yet, but I don't think my mom has many either. I know that there's a STRONG genetic component. We had strong thunderstorms last night and I woke up around 4am. LO decided that was her cue to start kicking like crazy. Not complaining, just kept thinking, yeah, in a few months, this would lead to a screaming infant :)


----------



## Lucy529

Melann we had a few horrible storms come through last night, it was horrible the thunder and lightning luckily I was able to go back to sleep it seem we're going to be getting more storms today :(


----------



## goldstns

Iv got stretch marks too... hate them but got them!

I just wanted to let you all know of the AWESOME discovery I have found. Google https://www.jbfsale.com/home.jsp# (or type in Just Between Friends). It is a traveling second hand (in great condition) baby stuff. They have it in some states, but not all. SO scroll to the bottom-ish of the page and check if they have it in your state... click on your state and it will give you more info. We went last night to the one in Denver and we got lots of stuff for like 40-75% less then retail. SOOOO WORTH IT! They have big things.. like cribs, gliders, strollers, car seats, pack and plays, bouncy chairs... all the way to small things like clothing, shoes, hats, gloves, blankets.... totally worth it, even if your event cost a few dollars to get it. they told me that the Denver one happens ever 4-6 months... so if you miss it, there should be another one soon!


----------



## hakunamatata

Boozlebub said:


> We found out on Monday that we are having a little boy :) very excited now! Almost 22 weeks and last night had my first leak from my nipple... Was a little different!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well! :)

Congrats!!



Acorn said:


> Hi ladies. I am late to the game, but was wondering if I might join you? I am due Jan 26th with my second. Found out last week we will be having a boy!
> 
> Heartburn has been worse my 2nd pregnancy. I take Zantac when it's really bad as I think tums don't really do much.
> 
> I didn't get any stretch marks with my first....on my belly. I got them plenty of other places I didn't treat. I used bio oil in the morning and burts bees belly balm at night. They don't make the belly balm anymore...it's belly butter now. Definitely not the same stuff. I was convinced that's what helped the first time around, so I guess I'll be doing a little experiment

Welcome! :flower:


----------



## despttc

Acorn, welcome and congrats on team blue :blue: There sure are a lot of blues now :)

Lucy, good luck on your scan

Thanks,girls for the tips :)


----------



## want2bemommy

So far I only got stretch marks on my boobs, I was an A to begin with now Cs are more comfortable lol. My stomach is huge and very tight, and no stretch marks yet (knock on wood) but the twinnies have lots of growing to do... The linea negra is out in full force though lol


----------



## melann13

I have always had a decently big chest (36C pre pregnancy) now I have DD bras that are snug. I forgot to take into account that my ribs would expand slightly as well, should've gotten 38DD. I have 2 other nursing bras that came S,M,L and are a little more sports bra like, though decently close to a regular bra, that are my favorite by far. I'm a L in those now. I have put on 16lbs already, but my doc says it's fine, I don't feel like I'm bigger anywhere but my chest and belly.


----------



## goldstns

I bet some of us are about to reach our under 100 days! How exciting!


----------



## Try Rocking

goldstns said:


> I bet some of us are about to reach our under 100 days! How exciting!

Pretty close! I'm so excited :D


Baby boy has been moving *so* much. He keeps making my belly move, I love sitting back and watching him. :cloud9:


----------



## Lucy529

Just got back am so tired we made it a day of shopping as well LOL

Today the dr was actually really nice they did the u/s then she came in and talked to us and she told me that everything looked GREAT!!! He's growing at a normal pace she was really happy about that and it seems I'll be delivering around 38/39 weeks so I guess last week in Dec. first week in Jan :) this was by far the best apt we have had. I have to see her again in 4 weeks for a growth scan the countdown begins again LOL am just so releaved and happy


----------



## despttc

Glad your scan went well, Lucy :)


----------



## shellideaks

goldstns said:


> I bet some of us are about to reach our under 100 days! How exciting!

I'm still counting down to V-day! :haha:


----------



## Twag

shellideaks said:


> goldstns said:
> 
> 
> I bet some of us are about to reach our under 100 days! How exciting!
> 
> I'm still counting down to V-day! :haha:Click to expand...

Me too :wacko:


----------



## Delamere19

Twag said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldstns said:
> 
> 
> I bet some of us are about to reach our under 100 days! How exciting!
> 
> I'm still counting down to V-day! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too :wacko:Click to expand...

Same here!!!


----------



## Acorn

goldstns said:


> Iv got stretch marks too... hate them but got them!
> 
> I just wanted to let you all know of the AWESOME discovery I have found. Google https://www.jbfsale.com/home.jsp# (or type in Just Between Friends). It is a traveling second hand (in great condition) baby stuff. They have it in some states, but not all. SO scroll to the bottom-ish of the page and check if they have it in your state... click on your state and it will give you more info. We went last night to the one in Denver and we got lots of stuff for like 40-75% less then retail. SOOOO WORTH IT! They have big things.. like cribs, gliders, strollers, car seats, pack and plays, bouncy chairs... all the way to small things like clothing, shoes, hats, gloves, blankets.... totally worth it, even if your event cost a few dollars to get it. they told me that the Denver one happens ever 4-6 months... so if you miss it, there should be another one soon!



JBF sales are so great! Usually the last day a lot of stuff goes half off. We had ours the weekend before we found out we are having a boy. I was bummed I missed that opportunity so I'll have to catch the next one!


----------



## wrightywales

Lucy529 said:


> Just got back am so tired we made it a day of shopping as well LOL
> 
> Today the dr was actually really nice they did the u/s then she came in and talked to us and she told me that everything looked GREAT!!! He's growing at a normal pace she was really happy about that and it seems I'll be delivering around 38/39 weeks so I guess last week in Dec. first week in Jan :) this was by far the best apt we have had. I have to see her again in 4 weeks for a growth scan the countdown begins again LOL am just so releaved and happy

Glad it went well :) ooo wonder if it will be my brithday New Years eve ;) lol not the best day to have a birthday remember when i was a kid geting combined xmas and birthday prezzies lol


----------



## vtjess423

Glad your appointment went so well, Lucy!! :) Hopefully your next scan will as well. 

I checked the Just Between Friends site and there aren't any in my state, unfortunately. There are two in the next state over (Virginia) but both are a few hours away. I don't think I'll be able to make either, unfortunately, as it sounds like a great event!

My little bean has been a bit quiet the last few days. I've been feeling movement but not as much as I was. Hopefully he's just going through a growth spurt and being lazy! :winkwink:

Only 3 more days until v-day for me!! :happydance:


----------



## wrightywales

Hello ladies

How is everyone???

Well ive reached V-day :happydance::happydance::happydance: and only 4 days until i see peanut again excited but also very nervous :/

Stretch marks - only a few small ones on my boobs ive been using moisteriser twice daily since 8 wks and hope it will help a little. I had loads of stretch marks from my puberty growth spurt so have a feeling im going to end up with loads lol


----------



## Lucy529

Wrighty congrats on V-Day :happydance: :happydance: !!! My sisters birthday is on the 26th luckily my mom always bought her a gift or two extra for it. She's really hoping I deliver around her B Day I guess it'll be close 

Jess thanks Hun I was so relieved after the last one the dr had me terrified but all is well, new countdown but it should fly by I have two more apt that are baby related one next week and one the following so that should keep me busy and my hubs is aching to make room for the crib he was so happy yest bc he knew I was worried 

I went on the just between friends site and it seems there's one going on this weekend in Denver, it's 3 hour drive but I don't think hubby would go for it but I'll ask :shrug: he just might


----------



## lian_83

Congrats for V-day Wrighty! 

Happy for your results Lucy. I think it's best to give birth around 38-39 weeks so no need to worry at all. 

Been feeling really, really sleepy today. Also, no appetite for me. I think baby is on another growth spurt.


----------



## Delamere19

Just dropping in to say have a lovely weekend everyone. :thumbup:

Going shopping with my mum tomorrow then prob recovering Sunday. Don't have the same energy for shopping these days x


----------



## melann13

How many weeks long is the papaya?? I just now noticed that I was papaya for weeks 22 and 23 and those who have hit 24 are still papaya. When does it change? I like to eat the foods, but I heard that eating papaya that isn't super ripe can start contractions, so I haven't indulged.


----------



## want2bemommy

I noticed someone else commented on that too- I think it changes from papaya at 25 weeks


----------



## wrightywales

melann13 said:


> How many weeks long is the papaya?? I just now noticed that I was papaya for weeks 22 and 23 and those who have hit 24 are still papaya. When does it change? I like to eat the foods, but I heard that eating papaya that isn't super ripe can start contractions, so I haven't indulged.

Check out the website they change every week :) dont think they could fit 38 things on the ticker lol

https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-tools/articles/how-big-is-baby.aspx?MsdVisit=1


----------



## goldstns

Question (especially to moms expecting a sibling)- So my DH isn't a huge drinker by any means, but on weekends he might sit back and have a few beers. He asked me the other day what "data" I would like him to completely stop drinking. He doesn't want the time I say "lets go" to be a night he has a few beers. Any thoughts how far in advanced I should set that date for him? I am do Jan 18th... so I was thinking a month before due data.


----------



## lauraclili

Goldsttns, if this is your first baby, it's unlikely that you'll go early. My first was born on 40+1 and most of my friends' firsts were similar or later. However, with your GD your doctor may well want you to deliver earlier (37/38 weeks?) so they might be able to advise. 

My DH never got around to stopping the couple of beers at the weekend but when Astrid was born (on a Sunday) it was obvious this was going to be the weekend. :D 

x


----------



## xxemmyxx

Maybe when your 37 weeks as then your full term and could go into labour anytime?


----------



## vtjess423

goldstns, its really hard to say when you'll go into labor, especially since it's your first (And even on subsequent babies, your labor starts could vary quite a bit). I think it can really vary. I had my son at 39 weeks but I know many who had their first past 40. :shrug: But if you wanted to be safe, I'd say that a month before wouldn't be a bad idea. And like another poster said, since you have GD, your doctor might decide to induce you early, I'm not sure. You may want to ask them what you should expect and give him a date that coordinates with that. Good Luck!


----------



## despttc

My Glucose Challenge test results have come. And No GDM!! :wohoo:

Had been tense about this test all these months. Heaving a sigh of relief atlast:yipee:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I'm due on 18th January too and hubby is going to stop drinking a month before, but will have a couple Christmas Day as have other family home who don't drink who could drive us, but it will literally be a couple. He's not a heavrh drinker anyway and he's on a fitness kick


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hey ladies

Sorry not been about, had a rough week. Threatened preterm labour at 23 weeks on Tuesday and was in hospital for 3 days. I'm still having tightenings but just got to wait and see if it settles down.

After this I've been very emotional and feeling very detached from baby. So today we had a private scan and have gone from team yellow to team pink!

We are over the moon to be expecting a baby girl!

I feel much more positive now and feel I can finally move on and enjoy the rest of the pregnancy however long that may be.

Em xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Congrats on team pink! Sorry you have had a rough week! I hope it all settles down for you now xx


----------



## lauraclili

Emily, please take it easy, no stressing yourself and nothing physical. Such a scary experience but I'm glad they were able to settle things down for you. 

Congratulations on being :pink: 

xxx


----------



## melann13

Congrats Emily on Team :pink:

We were camping all weekend, got to go for a little hike and a canoe trip (just a short hour one). Feeling huge already. I know I'm not supposed to think about how big I'm getting (I don't think I've put much weight on other than my chest and belly), but I feel like I look like at least 28 weeks.


----------



## wrightywales

Congrats on being team :pink: Emily. sorry to hear what you have been through this week. Hope it all settle down and you can start enjoying your pregnancy again. Take things easy xxx


----------



## Lucy529

Emily :hugs: glad they were able to settle it take it easy Hun 

Congrats on team pink :)


----------



## Radiance

Oh yes! I'm feeling guilty for not keeping up in the thread! (good in the FB group) I see we have a ton of new ladies (since I was last in here)
Congratulations! :hugs:

I have my six week postpartum appointment tomorrow, really nervous and a little hopeful. The hopeful part always gets me in trouble! Hoping for no break downs. Not sure what he wants to do since I just saw him two weeks ago and he did a vaginal exam and u/s- all came back perfect. He said my lining was back to normal but was thicker so it was a sign I should get my period (in the few days) since (in his words) he didn't see a baby. No period still. Yep.. the nerves are setting in!


----------



## Radiance

despttc said:


> My Glucose Challenge test results have come. And No GDM!! :wohoo:
> 
> Had been tense about this test all these months. Heaving a sigh of relief atlast:yipee:

Good news! :happydance:



xx Emily xx said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Sorry not been about, had a rough week. Threatened preterm labour at 23 weeks on Tuesday and was in hospital for 3 days. I'm still having tightenings but just got to wait and see if it settles down.
> 
> Em xxx

Congratulations on your baby girl! I see tomorrow you are 24 weeks. YAY!! V-day <3

Give you some positivity- with my oldest son (Jack)- my water started leaking at 19w5d and I started dilating about 23/25 weeks- he came at 35w5d and based on conceiving ranges (from OB) 38 weeks. Healthy! <3 Try to stay relaxed and when you get the feeling enough is enough, stop. 

:hugs:


----------



## lian_83

Glad you are doing well Radiance. Thanks for updating us and hope you will be ready to Ttc soon.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Thanks ladies, certainly feeling much better than 6 days ago! 

I've been written off work for 3 weeks so will chill out and take it easy.

Em xxx


----------



## despttc

Radiance, Glad you're doing well :)

Emily, :hugs:


----------



## Delamere19

Big hugs to you both radiance and Emily :hugs: hope everything works out for you both. 

I've been having a tough few days emotionally. Feel tearful all the time and feel like I'm over thinking things like who will have our son when I go in to have the baby etc. I know it's my hormones but I just hate my feelings at the moment. :cry:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Delamere :hugs: I'm sure we've reached a point where our hormones have taken over our emotions and we worry more about things. I'm sure it'll be fine and you'll find someone to have him. Do you live near family?

Em xxx


----------



## angie79

I need to start coming in here more - i think i just hide away until i feel all is ok if that makes sense

Oh Emily that sounds terrible - are you on bed rest?

I think i'm finally getting a bit more control of my hormones i'm still biting dh's head off a fair bit and crying for no reason but i feel better now

i think alot of it was the birth side of it the last time due to my bmi i was constantly monitored and basically stuck to a bed i felt not in control of my body and opted for a epidural because i couldnt move this then led to what i think caused decelarations and then he wasnt coming down as i was laying down so i had to have a ventouse delivery which i blame the epidural for - Having said that from the first proper pain until birth it was 10 hours so it wasnt too bad. This time as Delamere says i'm worrying about Alex and making sure he is looked after (although my mum is around i still worry incase its all quick) and that if baby comes quick my dh will miss it etc and the fact he doesnt drive, how i'm going to get to the hospital and then on top of that i will be constantly on the bed again - so i took the decision to try for a home water birth :) i wanted a water birth with Alex but the mw and consultant said no but since then i have done my research and they basically cant say no. I feel i will have a better birth experience this time and i'm actually excited about planning it all now and if my worst fears happen and i just cant cope like what happened last time i can easily transfer to hospital

I just realised that was a longer post than i expected :haha:

xxx


----------



## melann13

We've all heard so many of the things that no one is ever supposed to say to a pregnant woman, but I got a new one this morning from an overly friendly bus-driver (she's always trying to make conversation with the bus as a whole, super awkward). This morning I got on and she says "oh oh, looks like somebody better go shopping for clothes that fit!"
Got news for ya lady, I'm only 24 weeks, and everything on my (except my underwear) is maternity. I know that maternity styles are more fitted than they used to be, but this lady wasn't that old (probably 45). My zip up sweatshirt is fitted, but it's maternity and should get me through until at least month 7. I am realizing that I probably will need to find a big coat (even if it's just a big size, not maternity) to get through winter in WI. 

As for anxiety, I am feeling the most regarding childcare for this little girl. We don't want to do full time, and I'm struggling to find anyone/where willing to do 2-3 days a week. I know I'm running out of time for infant placement. Meanwhile I'm trying to get as far as possible on my dissertation lab work so that if I can't find somebody to watch her right away, I can have plenty of writing to do while wearing her (which is the plan for the 2 days a week anyway).


----------



## Lucy529

Melann what a rude lady ugh some people. I get the "your huge" comments 

My hubby and I have been talking about childcare too since I'm only taking three weeks off he's going to talk to this lady and see if she's willing to come to our apt and babysit a few hours while my hubby gets home from work we really want someone to come to us bc I work downstairs and can easily check on him and bc it's to freakin cold to take him out in Jan it's when we get the most snow


----------



## despttc

V-DAY!!!

24weeks!!!!
:wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Delamere19

xx Emily xx said:


> Delamere :hugs: I'm sure we've reached a point where our hormones have taken over our emotions and we worry more about things. I'm sure it'll be fine and you'll find someone to have him. Do you live near family?
> 
> Em xxx

Yeah I do live near. My dad is going to help as ds starts nursery on 6th Jan so I don't want his routine disrupted if I can help it. My sis has offered to have him sleep at hers but it depends really cos she is due to have her first baby on xmas day so it all depends on when she has her. It's all a bit up in the air. I know it will work out in the end. It was so much simpler last time, all we had to sort was the dog!! Lol


----------



## Acorn

Emily, I am glad things are looking better! I hope it keeps going that way.

I have a lot of anxiety about where my daughter will go when I go into labor. My family is 4.5 hours away and did not make it in time for the last birth (I waited too long to go to the hospital or call family and was fully dilated when I got there). This time around I will call once contractions start, but I am mostly worried about needing to go to the hospital in the middle of the night. I have friends that will gladly take her while I'm in the hospital, but I hate to inconvenience anyone in the middle of the night!


----------



## lian_83

I'm also feeling anxious about giving birth. Dh and I are new to this country and our families are thousands of miles away from us. We don't have any friends other than 3-4 acquaintances we met so far. Moreover, this is our first baby. We signed up for the birthing class but that won't happen till mid-December. Dh is entitled to only 3-weeks paternity leave (paid at minimum wage rate by the government).

I think given our situation, I really can't afford to deliver via C-section. Is there any way of knowing in advanced how well I'll do during labour, like can they measure my birth canal right now? I'm quite fit and active but not so young anymore. Baby isn't too big but could be measuring 2-3 days ahead.


----------



## xx Emily xx

:wohoo: 24 weeks : V-day :wohoo:

So proud of my little bundle for hanging in there!

Em xxx


----------



## lian_83

Em, happy for u. You lil bean is a real trooper. I'm sure everything will be ok.


----------



## Twag

Happy V Day Ladies :happydance:

So I have been getting these stitch like pains in my low right side when walking the dogs :wacko: (it goes away when I stop walking or put pressue on with my hand) is this something I need to be concerned about and call my MW or is this Round Ligament Pain or something :wacko: :shrug:

Bubs is ok as he is very active so I can feel him playing about in there and kicking up a storm it is just me that is hurting :wacko:


----------



## Ameli

Sounds like RLP to me, Twag. I've been feeling something similar. If it really concerns you, never hesitate to call your midwife/doc.


----------



## Twag

Thanks Ameli after doing some research etc I figured that is what it was :dohh: I have ordered myself a belly band hoping that helps :thumbup: FXd


----------



## wrightywales

Hi ladies

How is everyone doing today :)

Emily - congrats on reaching V-day :) xx

Congrats to everyone else who has reached V-day :) xx

AFM - Today was the day for my 24 week growth scan...... Well scan went great peanut is still measuring 3 days ahead of what she should which is great. Her heart is fine and they didnt pick anything up that would be worrying. She is still breech but they are not worring about that yet as she still has plenty of time to move into position. From what we could see she is still a she lol They are still keeping an eye on her and next scan will be 22nd October :)

Here is a pic of peanut at 24+4 not the best pic but its the only one she gave and im so glad she did as they dont have too :)
 



Attached Files:







1236232_10151904257603529_1175655773_n.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## despttc

Twag, hope your RLP clears up :hugs:

Wrighty, glad your scan wentwell. Baby is in a variable position now,she'll keep shifting position for some more weeks. Only by around 32-36weeks,she'll fix her position. So there is no reason to worry :)


----------



## wrightywales

despttc said:


> Twag, hope your RLP clears up :hugs:
> 
> Wrighty, glad your scan wentwell. Baby is in a variable position now,she'll keep shifting position for some more weeks. Only by around 32-36weeks,she'll fix her position. So there is no reason to worry :)

Im not :) i know she moves as sometimes she kicks above my belly button instead on down low lol. in fact once we got home from the scan she had already moved and was kicking me above my belly button and OH got to feel them aswell lol


----------



## despttc

wrightywales said:


> despttc said:
> 
> 
> Twag, hope your RLP clears up :hugs:
> 
> Wrighty, glad your scan wentwell. Baby is in a variable position now,she'll keep shifting position for some more weeks. Only by around 32-36weeks,she'll fix her position. So there is no reason to worry :)
> 
> Im not :) i know she moves as sometimes she kicks above my belly button instead on down low lol. in fact once we got home from the scan she had already moved and was kicking me above my belly button and OH got to feel them aswell lolClick to expand...

My baby does that too, kicking above belly button. :baby: Sometimes she kicks my stomach,especially after lunch. Haha


----------



## melann13

Twag, I've had that quite a bit as well. I definitely chalked it up to RLP. I have a belly band, but for me I found that the less pressure on my belly the better. I wore it for a few hours last week and it made my digestive system very upset Have been wearing the full panel pants instead of the under belly with the super thick elastic and I haven't had as much problem.
AFM- DH only gets 3 DAYS of paid paternity, but his boss assured him that he can work from home for awhile if I need more help (recovering from C-section or whatever). Still trying to figure out what to do about childcare... We know what we want, just can't seem to find anyone with openings. :(


----------



## want2bemommy

My DH doesn't get paid paternity leave per se, but his boss is letting him carry over half of his paid vaca to when the babies are born so he has more paid time off. I thought that was nice


----------



## vtjess423

Sorry to hear you had a rough go of it last week, Emily. :hugs: I'm glad you are feeling better and congrats on making it to v-day! I reached v-day yesterday, myself and am very glad to have reached this milestone! 

I'm sorry that you are feeling RLP, Twag! I get some on occasion and it can be painful. I hope the belly band helps you!

I've been dealing with some back pain the last few days and different from what I had with my older son. It's a very sharp pain that starts in my left lower back, near my butt and then radiates down my left leg. It doesn't happen all the time but when it does, it's painful to move or walk. Ugh! 

My hubby doesn't get any paind paternity leave unfortunately but he does have a weeks worth of vacation saved up and he's hoping to use that once the babys here to help out for the week. No paid maternity leave for me either so I'm stuck with what leave I have and it's looking like I'll only have 10 weeks home with my little one (though that might change as I had to take a sick day yesterday for my older son :(). And I'm still thinking about day care myself. My mom just retired and she mentioned that she could possibly watch the little one once he's born...but I hate to corner her into that and my hubby is a little unsure of that too. My older son is currently in day care and I keep meaning to ask if they'll have an opening in the spring but I keep forgetting and besides I drop off my son and there's no one in the office when I do. But that's going to be SOOOOOOOOOOOOO expensive and I'm not sure we can afford that. So we are still weighing our options.


----------



## despttc

Jess, your backache sounds a bit like Sciatica. I had the same some years back too. If your pain becomes severe,do contact your doctor,he'll teach you exercises to relieve the pain and prevent recurrent episodes. Hope you find a solution for DS's daycare too :hugs:

:hugs: to all worried about childcare


----------



## Delamere19

I get ligament pain. I had it with my son and now I've been getting it with this baby. Its like an electric shock down my bump. It hurts!! 

I'm quite lucky cos I am a sahm so I don't have to worry about childcare costs. My son starts nursery in Jan for 15 hrs a weeks which is given free by the government when your child gets to 3. It will give me some time with my new baby too. My ds is so ready for nursery. X


----------



## Twag

vtjess423 said:


> Sorry to hear you had a rough go of it last week, Emily. :hugs: I'm glad you are feeling better and congrats on making it to v-day! I reached v-day yesterday, myself and am very glad to have reached this milestone!
> 
> I'm sorry that you are feeling RLP, Twag! I get some on occasion and it can be painful. I hope the belly band helps you!
> 
> *I've been dealing with some back pain the last few days and different from what I had with my older son. It's a very sharp pain that starts in my left lower back, near my butt and then radiates down my left leg. It doesn't happen all the time but when it does, it's painful to move or walk. Ugh! *
> My hubby doesn't get any paind paternity leave unfortunately but he does have a weeks worth of vacation saved up and he's hoping to use that once the babys here to help out for the week. No paid maternity leave for me either so I'm stuck with what leave I have and it's looking like I'll only have 10 weeks home with my little one (though that might change as I had to take a sick day yesterday for my older son :(). And I'm still thinking about day care myself. My mom just retired and she mentioned that she could possibly watch the little one once he's born...but I hate to corner her into that and my hubby is a little unsure of that too. My older son is currently in day care and I keep meaning to ask if they'll have an opening in the spring but I keep forgetting and besides I drop off my son and there's no one in the office when I do. But that's going to be SOOOOOOOOOOOOO expensive and I'm not sure we can afford that. So we are still weighing our options.

I have been getting this too but at the moment the RLP is worse :dohh:


----------



## melann13

Jess, definitely sounds like Sciatica. I had it badly around week 16 and then it petered off a bit. There are several stretches that can help A LOT, and a little warmth (heating pad wrapped in a towel) can really help as well. Mine got so bad that my leg actually collapsed a couple times. It lasted about a week. I know some people suffer with it throughout pregnancy. Hopefully it's temporary for you. It seemed to happen to be when I first starting getting a round belly (rather than just thickening) kind of like things were shifting and my balance was adjusting.


----------



## despttc

*
"Don't confuse your path with your destination. Just because it's stormy now doesn't mean you aren't headed for sunshine"*

Twag, I love it!!!


----------



## vtjess423

Thanks for the advice, ladies. I'm going to look into the stretches that help with sciatica and see if they help. I'm still getting the pain a few times a day and it sucks. I'm hoping its temporary as well but we'll see. I've never had anything like this before so it's new to me.


----------



## hakunamatata

I got pretty bad sciatica when I went to Disney due to all the walking. Doing pelvic tilts and other stretches seemed to help quite a bit. I just Googled it and saw the different tips. And also not walking 8 hours a day :haha:


----------



## Delamere19

One more week to V day!! :happydance:

Having the worst sleep at the moment. My hips are so painful I spend all night tossing and turning from one side to the other. I have got to the point where I have been sleeping on my back just to get some rest. 

Still been getting a lot of pressure down below too. It feels like baby is really low and it's really uncomfortable. He kicks me in my cervix a lot too which makes me feel like I need to wee all the time! Anyone else have this? X


----------



## xx Emily xx

Yes I have! She sat really low for weeks and its soooooo uncomfy! The pressure was horrible and I needed to wee all the time! 

She's not as bad at the mo, just the odd day now where she's low down. I hated her kicking down there, felt like she was going to kick her way out!!

Em xxx


----------



## Twag

despttc said:


> *
> "Don't confuse your path with your destination. Just because it's stormy now doesn't mean you aren't headed for sunshine"*
> 
> Twag, I love it!!!

Thanks it helped me through TTC :thumbup:



Delamere19 said:


> One more week to V day!! :happydance:
> 
> Having the worst sleep at the moment. My hips are so painful I spend all night tossing and turning from one side to the other. I have got to the point where I have been sleeping on my back just to get some rest.
> 
> Still been getting a lot of pressure down below too. It feels like baby is really low and it's really uncomfortable. He kicks me in my cervix a lot too which makes me feel like I need to wee all the time! Anyone else have this? X

Yes my little boy has decided that mummy's cervix & bladder are like a trampoline and constantly is down there moving about or kicking away ouchie at times it really smarts!! :wacko:


----------



## Delamere19

Thanks ladies makes me feel better! 

Are any of you planning on breast feeding? Just wondered if you were going to invest in a breast pump?x


----------



## xx Emily xx

Yep I'm going to breastfeed and have bought a medela pump. I'm planning on bottle feeding EBM after a couple months.

Em xxx


----------



## Twag

I plan on Breastfeeding and I managed to get a Tomee Tippee hand pump cheap from TK Maxx - I know it might not be great but worth a try I plan on expressing & breastfeeding from after 1 month I think :wacko:


----------



## lian_83

Same with me Del.. Mygod, I also have to lie on my back because my hips are bot sore and DH keeps on waking me up so I'll go to my side. I'm so annoyed actually.. 

I think my baby is also on the low-side, his kicks are still way below my belly button.

I guess our babies are on the stage of development that's why our symptoms are identical. Good luck to us. 



Delamere19 said:


> One more week to V day!! :happydance:
> 
> Having the worst sleep at the moment. My hips are so painful I spend all night tossing and turning from one side to the other. I have got to the point where I have been sleeping on my back just to get some rest.
> 
> Still been getting a lot of pressure down below too. It feels like baby is really low and it's really uncomfortable. He kicks me in my cervix a lot too which makes me feel like I need to wee all the time! Anyone else have this? X


----------



## wrightywales

Delamere19 said:


> Thanks ladies makes me feel better!
> 
> Are any of you planning on breast feeding? Just wondered if you were going to invest in a breast pump?x

Im going to breastfeed and have brought a tommy tippee hand pump cheap like emily. I dont plan on doing lots of expressing so think it will do the job. if i need to express alot more i may plan on buying an electric pump.



Delamere19 said:


> Still been getting a lot of pressure down below too. It feels like baby is really low and it's really uncomfortable. He kicks me in my cervix a lot too which makes me feel like I need to wee all the time! Anyone else have this? X

Yep peanut loves being low although she does move around alot so I get kicks everywhere but mostly down low in the bladder or cervix which isnt comfortable at all lol but happy to feel her kick where ever it is lol


----------



## Lucy529

Del I would have loved to breast feed but bc of the meds am on I won't be able to they are safe now but won't be for breast feeding :(

Ivan likes to kick low too he was having a little party in there last night if my hubby wasn't so sick he could of felt him kicking but he was asleep so I didn't wake him up


----------



## vtjess423

My little one seems to move around quite a bit as his kicks never seem to be in the same place. Last night they were pretty low. But I agree, the kicks to the cervix are quite uncomfortable and weird feeling. Have any of you felt like your little one was trying to kick out your butt? LOL Mine likes to do that too and it's such an odd feeling!! 

I definitely plan on breastfeeding and I hope to do so longer than with my older son. I went back to work after 12 weeks and so I bought an electic Ameda breast pump which I still have and plan on re-using for this little one. I ended up only breastfeeding for about 4/5 months with ds1 as I struggled to pump enough while working and ended up drying up sooner than I liked. I'm going to try a bit harder this time and be more consistent with it so I can breast feed longer this time. Formula costs really add up!


----------



## Twag

Yes Elliot has kicked me once or twice in the butt and it is a really weird feeling :wacko:


----------



## melann13

I plan on breastfeeding, hope to make it to 6 mos. While for many things, being a grad student isn't ideal, there are a few perks. 
I have my own office where I can pump whenever, and working as a neuroendocrinologist, with people who study maternal care, everyone is VERY supportive of breast feeding, my boss said she even breast fed her son while interviewing potential grad students. She told them that if it made them uncomfortable, then this wasn't the right place for them.
Also my insurance has this plan called "9 months and more." I think it's meant for low-income, but I asked about it and they can't tell me I can't participate. I just have to keep track of all my appts and get a sheet signed saying I attended all of them. I also get a call every trimester to make sure I'm not depressed or in an abusive relationship. At the end they are sending me a Medela double electric breast pump. FREE. I probably won't get it until 6 weeks post partum, so I may have to get a cheap manual to use for a little bit. 
Fortunately my schedule is also super flexible, so I hope to just bring her with me a day a week as well. 

I get lots of kicks very low in my pelvis, but last night I was laying on my side while DH read to the baby. I was shocked to feel kicks WAY over on my side near my ribs. Made me realize just how much room she must have!


----------



## goldstns

I am breast feeding. 

For those of you in the US and have insurance, I believe (call you insurance for sure) that by law your insurance company has to give you a breast pump for FREE. However, it is up to your insurance company what pumps they offer. I plan to use that one. So I recommend calling your insurance company to learn what they offer... free is good!


----------



## want2bemommy

My DH coworker was given 2 pumps- and said I could have one- Medela double electric- woo hoo! I plan on breast feeding for a year hopefully but want to introduce bottle at one month so DH can feed them too


----------



## melann13

That's awesome want2be! They are quite expensive. I'm very excited to be getting mine for free as well. I also plan to introduce bottled breast milk early so DH can feed sometimes.
Thought I had a daycare solution this morning. Was super excited. Turns our she's full too. Blah.


----------



## Try Rocking

Definitely planning on BF, I still have my breast pump from last time so I'll be using that again. 

Also if you're having trouble sleeping you should look at a maternity pillow. I bought one, it looks like a massive candy cane but it supports everything that needs supporting. I sleep so much better since getting mine.. ok I'm still getting up quite a bit to pee but my hips/knees/back/bump feel much better and don't wake me up anymore.



*edit* 

Had my glucose test today, I'm so happy my daughter is in preschool, I was able to just relax at the hospital and play on my phone while I waited.


----------



## Delamere19

Thanks for your replies. It's fantastic that you get a pump free in the US through insurance. Over here for a good pump your looking at £80plus. I like the look and reviews of the medela ones but they are £100 plus and that's quite a bit to pay out ATM so will prob get one later on. I have been watching new pumps on eBay to see how they go on there. 

I do have a maternity pillow which is great but to turn over it's like wrestling with an alligator! :haha:

So glad to make it to Friday. Still got this annoying cold that's been hanging virtually all September. All my family have had it which makes it harder it get rid of and my oh is smothered too. By this time in the week I always feel exhausted. 

My ds usually goes to his nanas on a Saturday and sleeps over but because of birthdays and a few other things he hasn't been for over a month and last week when we mentioned to him about going he got really upset so we kept him home. Think the way to go is going to be to not ask him and wait for his nana to get here. He's normally really excited to go but I think he's just got a bit clingy. Don't want to fall into the cycle of him not wanting to go anywhere. 

Got flu jabs next week for me and my ds. Can't believe it's almost October!!:wacko:


----------



## Twag

Wow that is great that you US ladies get a FREE pump :thumbup:


----------



## Piperette

.


----------



## Delamere19

Thought I would post my 22 wk bump. Its a week behind. I never put my 20 wk scan picture on too. Just warning you all its a bit freaky!! lol he wouldn't stay still enough for a full body shot!
 



Attached Files:







20130917_093727.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 7









20130905_201742.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Lucy529

Del LOL I think those shots when they look at us are all freaky LOL my hubby was like "what's that". :haha: they look like darth vaider 

I think am glad they haven't done the 4D as they said he still didn't have much fat on his face to give him that cute looking pic :)


----------



## Ameli

Thank you for the tip on the breast pump! Will have to check into that. :thumbup:
P.S. It's my V-Day today! :wohoo:


----------



## Lucy529

YAY!!!! Ameli congrats happy V Day :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Acorn

I get a lots of kicks in the cervix. Sometimes he hits a nerve down there and it's terrible! My first was breech until we had to have her turned at the end, so I never experience ribs kicks. Wondering what those will be like!

I plan to breastfeed again. I have a pump from last time. A double hands-free Medela. I loved it, so I am glad I have it. I am staying home after this one, so I am wondering how much I will really use it this time around. I liked to make my daughter's oatmeal with breast milk, so I will at least get a good enough supply for that and the occassional bottle.

I have a boppy maternity pillow. It's kind of a tear shape and a lot smaller than the full body ones. I liked that I can actually flip over easily with it between my legs. I sleep on my back all the time. My midwife at least doesn't have a problem with it. She says that any sleeping position that's still comfortable is safe.

I think the straight on face shots look like little aliens. We have some too and they are freaky, ha ha! Anyone else getting a 3D/4D? If so, when do you think you will do it? We did it with my daughter, but I can't remember how far along I was. I was thinking 28 weeks for some reason was a good time to do it. I want the facial features to be more developed and have more fat, but I don't want to wait too long when he's all cramped in there!


----------



## Lucy529

Acorn I had planned on doing one but the cheapest I can find is a 4 hr drive :( but the specialists tech said she would do a quick one at my next apt. which I will be 27+5 so close enough to 28 weeks which I heard was a good time :) if she doesn't do one then I'll ask my OB about it they did one for my boss and she got a DVD too no harm in asking bc darn it I want one LOL


----------



## melann13

Just a head's up that the pumps from insurance are usually cheaper manual ones. I'm working through the special program to get the double electric one. I may still try to get the free manual one as a backup and before the program is complete and I get my electric one. My office mate is also pregnant and she said her insurance just gets her a $40 manual one. Still definitely better than nothing. Some will let you get the more $$ one, and just pay the difference.
I also have a Boppy maternity pillow, kind of S shaped. https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...&sa=X&ei=BZpFUon8N8SD2QW7-YHwAw&ved=0CNEBELkk
I got it at Target for $50 I think (with my last pregnancy, even though I only made it to 7.5 weeks I had HORRENDOUS back pain and bought this to try to help) I discovered the other day that I think I've been using it upside down though! I just assumed that the bigger end was to go under my head, but I flipped it around so the part under my head is the pointy end of the S and the fat part goes between my legs. It puts more fluff against my chest which supports my top arm (when laying on my side) so I don't get the pinching I my ribs and it puts the thinnest part under my belly! Don't know why I didn't flip it before. Feel like an idiot. I do sleep part of the night on my back because I wake up with bad pains in my hip if I try to sleep on my side all night. My placenta is anterior though, so I don't worry too much about blood supply to the baby. As long as I don't get any tingling in my legs I was told that the blood should be getting to my legs just fine. 
Have a good day everybody!


----------



## Acorn

This is the small pillow I got: https://www.target.com/p/boppy-preg...103919#prodSlot=medium_1_13&term=boppy+pillow

My insurance covered the standard Medela electric pump. It was a good pump, but they said I could pay the difference for an upgrade, so I figured why not. I am sure it varies greatly by insurance, but in talking to others it seems that was the standard for them too.


----------



## Mallerm

Quick question ladies... How much does your baby move? I find that she moves a lot for two days in a row, then is quieter for a day or so. Just wondering what you are all experiencing?


----------



## wrightywales

Ameli said:


> Thank you for the tip on the breast pump! Will have to check into that. :thumbup:
> P.S. It's my V-Day today! :wohoo:

Happy V-day :) x



Delamere19 said:


> Thought I would post my 22 wk bump. Its a week behind. I never put my 20 wk scan picture on too. Just warning you all its a bit freaky!! lol he wouldn't stay still enough for a full body shot!

out of the 7 pics i got at 20 weeks scan most were freaky looking apart from 2 lol x



Mallerm said:


> Quick question ladies... How much does your baby move? I find that she moves a lot for two days in a row, then is quieter for a day or so. Just wondering what you are all experiencing?

Peanut is the same some days she is really active then have a quiet day where i dont feel her as much


----------



## vtjess423

I don't think my insurance covers a breast pump, at least it's not included in the brochure that goes over what's covered. It may just be one of those things that they don't write out but will cover if asked. It doesn't matter for me though as I bought myself a nice double electric one during my last pregnancy and I'll use that one again.

I have a maternity pillow that I got as a gift last pregnancy but its still packed away so I've been using my body pillow which works good for me. My maternity pillow is shaped like a "D" and it doesn't wrap around you like most I've seen. I tried to find a link online but it must not be available any more. Its neat though as it unzips into a padded circle that can be used once the baby is born. I may try to dig it out but I don't know that it would work any better than my body pillow. :)

My bean has quiet days as well. And he still doesn't really move a lot all at once. I'll get little spurts of movement though out the day but really is mostly just a few kicks sporadically here and there. My first was never much of a mover either so it seems like his little brother is following in his footsteps.


----------



## despttc

Mallerm,
My baby moves a lot some days and is a bit lazy on the others. Today he has been a little quiet. I had a long tiring day :-( and I guess he is tired too


----------



## Mallerm

Wouldn't it be nice to just be able to see in there once in a while? Just to make sure they are ok. I swear, if one more person tells me how much harder it is after you give birth and they are here, I am going to scream. Yes, I'm sure the worry increases, but at least you have them in your arms instead of hidden inside. Rant!! :)


----------



## Ameli

Mallerm: I feel the same, and my baby doesn't move consistently yet either. I've been told you feel them more often as time goes on though.


----------



## Try Rocking

99 days to go! :happydance:


----------



## Lucy529

Woohoo!!!!!! Rocking OMG it's getting close 

I have 90 days to go only bc am getting induced tho : )


----------



## Try Rocking

Coming up even quicker! I can't go the inducing route which would be nice (we have a 2-2.5 hour drive to the hospital over a mountain pass in the middle of winter) because I had a c-section with my daughter :\ 
Luckily my doctor is all for me having a VBAC so hopefully that works out!


----------



## Lucy529

I've had 2 surgeries but one involved the uterus so they are going to let me try vaginally but still bc of diabetes and HBP they won't let me go past the 27th which am happy with just nervous now bc we actually gave a date 

We have to drive just 20 min to the hospital but in Dec. the roads up to Aspen can be horrible I'm really hoping it doesn't snow those last two weeks in Dec.


----------



## Try Rocking

Hopefully you can have him vaginally and the snow holds off! I'd love if the snow held off here until after I have my boy!


----------



## Lucy529

FX for that it would be so nice last year it didn't start really snowing until Jan. Once I'm home it can snow all it wants LOL the bad thing we depend on the skiing so need some snow if the roads stay clear am happy :D


----------



## Try Rocking

lol I say that every year, I don't care if it snows I just want it to stay off the roads!


----------



## Lucy529

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_IMG_20130927_203838_165_zps1674fa01.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_IMG_20130927_203823_824_zps607ba30f.jpg

Well there goes my wishful thinking LOL


----------



## Try Rocking

lol I just posted almost the exact same thing (response) to your picture on fb!


----------



## Lucy529

Lol I think we jinxed it


----------



## Try Rocking

lol crap. It better not snow here now.


----------



## Lucy529

LOL it's melted off now it's just a bit falling but nothing serious I think that Mother Nature was teasing me :haha: 

But there are tons of cars driving around with snow on the roofs, Aspen probably got real snow tho


----------



## Try Rocking

Crazy. Hopefully it's just trying to scare you a bit... and then hold off until after January!


----------



## Lucy529

Hopefully but I doubt it it's freakin cold it's raining now :(


----------



## Try Rocking

We can always hope right? :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

Yep that all we can do lol


----------



## xxemmyxx

It's snowing in September where you are Lucy? Holy moley!!

And you got a date! So you are going to have your little man before the new year! That's exciting!!


----------



## Lucy529

Hey Emmy yup got a bit of snow last night I'm in colorado up in the mountains it didn't stick much but man it's old this morning :( I'm snuggled up with my pup playing games LOL 

Yes he's going to be here before the end of the year :D so excited but now I really got to get a move on getting his crib and things together


----------



## melann13

You guys are hilarious, wishing away snow. I'm in Wisconsin. It's guaranteed we'll have snow mid-January, I'm just hoping for no blizzard that day. We usually have a Christmas party at our house shortly after the holidays (easier for everyone to get together) and 2 years ago we got 21" in 2 days so the people that did venture over here ended up staying a day or two :) Usually I'm a big fan of snow days, I grew up here, so I know how to drive well in it, but it usually means an excuse to sit home on my butt, make pancakes and watch movies. My husband is from OR where it rarely snowed, so he quite likes them too.
It's only a ten minute drive to our hospital, so I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## Lucy529

Glad you know how to drive in them melann am a chicken and come from Virginia it's snowed there too but I would sit at home as long as the roads are clear am all good :D


----------



## Try Rocking

I moved here from the coast where they almost never get snow, here there's snow just about every year and we live in the mountains in the middle of nowhere. It's a 2-2.5 hour drive to the hospital and I'd just rather the snow wait until after baby boy comes lol 
My hubby can drive to the hospital but I'm more concerned about making it to the actual hospital with how bad the roads get here.


----------



## wolfQ

There's snow on the mountains here (utah), and yesterday I had to scrape my car windows before work. It's still been nice during the day though. I'm enjoying this weather I can actually go and walk my dogs after work and it's not too hot or too cold.

I'm certain there will be snow when the baby is due, usually we get the most snow in january. Luckily the drive to the hospital (assuming I'm at home at the time ha ha) is only 10-15 min.


----------



## Delamere19

Wondering if any of you have ordered the cosatto giggle pram? Just giving you the heads up that we did and the shop have rung to say that it is going to be featured on watchdog on Thursday as some are faulty and the pram collapses. Luckily the shop let us go and choose a different pram. Gutted cos I loved it but can't be too careful x


----------



## Acorn

I live in MN, we will surely have snow on the ground as well. I have a 30 min drive to the hospital. I am just hoping it isn't snowing or just had a blizzard when I go into labor. I came to the hospital fully dilated with my last so I am paranoid about making it on time! I can't imagine driving 2+ hours!


----------



## lindsayms05

Ohhhh gals, it's so exciting that we're all either under 100 days or getting pretty darn close! Congrats to those already in double digits! I'm at 105 right now so by next week...the real countdown begins, lol


----------



## Mallerm

Its V-day for me!!!! :happydance:


----------



## want2bemommy

20 minute drive to hospital and no chance of snow here... &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## want2bemommy

Holy crap I didn't realize today I'm double digits!!!


----------



## Ameli

Happy 24 weeks Mallerm! Yay, double digits for want2bemommy!


----------



## Lucy529

Mallerm congrats on V a Day !!! 

Wants2bemommy yay!!! Double digits !!!


----------



## despttc

I'm 25weeks today! :wohoo: :)


Mallerm congrats on V- Day !!! :thumbup:

Wants2bemommy :happydance:
Double digits !!!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Happy 25 weeks Despttc

Xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Mallerm happy v day!

Wanttobemummy eeekk!


----------



## Delamere19

Congratulations on v days ladies and on some reaching double digits. That's insane! !

Only another 2 days til I reach v day!!!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Not long Delamere :happydance: xx


----------



## lian_83

Congratulations for reaching V-day.. We're almost there Del.


----------



## wolfQ

I *think* today is my v-day....24 weeks. Though at the last ultrasound they said I might not be quite as far along as they thought, so who knows.


----------



## Lucy529

Happy 25 weeks despttc !!!!! 

Wolf happy v day just go with it :)


----------



## Delamere19

I just can't believe how quickly this pregnancy is going! My sister is in 3rd trimester now and we all won't be far behind! She only has 6 wks to maternity leave and then at 36 wks she has to go to the hospital to have a scan to see if her placenta has moved back up. Feels like five mins she we announced our pregnancies. 

Getting real now!


----------



## despttc

Del, my sis-in-law is 35+ weeks now. It seems just yesterday that she ringed me to say she's pregnant. Oh! How swiftly time flies!


----------



## Twag

Congrats to the V Days, 25 Weeks and Under 100 Days :wohoo:

V Day tomorrow I am a little excited :happydance:


----------



## Cakemumma

Hi, is there any room left for an extra January jellybean?

I'm due 15th January and I'm expecting my 5th baby (complete insanity perhaps-I'll find out in jan lol). We have two girls and two boys and this baby is a surprise but I do have the sex written down in a sealed envelope that I've hidden from my dh. :-D

I had a scan yesterday so I've tried to add a pic of my baby. Baby looks like my other babies but I have no idea at guessing the sex but my instinct says another girl.

I'm looking forward to chatting if you'll have me. Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Cakemumma

Yay posting a picture worked! Going to try to sort a signature and profile picture out. X


----------



## Ameli

Of course! Welcome Cakemumma! Beautiful scan pic!:flower:


----------



## Lucy529

Welcome cakemumma, congrats such a cute pic :)


----------



## wrightywales

Cakemumma said:


> Hi, is there any room left for an extra January jellybean?
> 
> I'm due 15th January and I'm expecting my 5th baby (complete insanity perhaps-I'll find out in jan lol). We have two girls and two boys and this baby is a surprise but I do have the sex written down in a sealed envelope that I've hidden from my dh. :-D
> 
> I had a scan yesterday so I've tried to add a pic of my baby. Baby looks like my other babies but I have no idea at guessing the sex but my instinct says another girl.
> 
> I'm looking forward to chatting if you'll have me. Xxx

Congratulations and welcome to the thread :) Cute pic x


----------



## Cakemumma

Thanks for the welcome. I had other photos too but that's my favourite.


----------



## vtjess423

Welcome, Cakemumma! :wave:

I'm excited to have hit 25 weeks yesterday. Yay! Getting close to under 100 days! :winkwink:

At my last appointment my doctor gave me a slip so I could get my GTT done with an estimated date of "29 Sept." I was planning on going last Friday since I was off work but unfortunately my son got sick at day care on Thursday and so I ended up keeping him home Friday. So now I'm not sure when I'm going to go get it done. And I don't know how far past that date is Ok with my doctor. I was thinking about going tomorrow morning and going in to work late but now I'm not so sure. I have my next OB appointment on Thursday and I was hoping to get it done before then. So I'm trying to decide what's best. The lab I go to is also open on Saturdays so I may just wait and do it then. I'm tempted to call my doctors office and just find out if that's OK. I'm so indecisive! LOL


----------



## Lucy529

Jess I would call them and tell them just so they know what's going on you not want to go in there and get THE LOOK from your dr. LOL 

By the look I mean this look they give you like your wasting their time mine does it to me if I don't follow their instructions unless I gave a valid reason


----------



## Twag

Welcome and what an adorable pic :thumbup:


----------



## vtjess423

Lucy529 said:


> Jess I would call them and tell them just so they know what's going on you not want to go in there and get THE LOOK from your dr. LOL
> 
> By the look I mean this look they give you like your wasting their time mine does it to me if I don't follow their instructions unless I gave a valid reason

Yeah I know what you mean. It's probably not a bad idea to call. But then again they didn't give me a specific date to have it by so it's really on them if they wanted it done by Thursday! :winkwink: This appointment isn't to go over the GTT results, it's just my normal OB appointment to check my weight and baby's heartbeat so I don't think they'll care either way to be honest. The nurse in my doctors office is great and usually very understanding and my doc is too. But if I don't go tomorrow to get it done, I'll probably give them a call just to be on the safe side. I don't like to be given THE LOOK either. :dohh:


----------



## Lucy529

That sounds like a plan to me :) I have to see my OBs nurse today to go over what the specialist said and saw at the u/s I had done and what happens from here on out although I've been told I have to go either way


----------



## wrightywales

Well just got back from seeing my midwife peanut still in breech position and has a good heartbeat gutted OH couldnt get time off work to come but did manage to record it so he can hear when he gets home. Heart rate of 156bpm fundus height is 26cm just over half way between the 50th and 90th centile :) all good :)


----------



## despttc

Welcome, cakemumma :flower: and beautiful baby :baby:

Jess, congrats on 25weeks :thumbup:

Wrighty, glad your scan went well :)


----------



## lindsayms05

Welcome to all the new ladies!! Big congrats to everyone reaching awesome milestones and having great appointments. :)

My husband and I are trying to decide if we want to pay for a private 4D scan. I'm not sure if I'll have another scan with my obgyn or not, and I'm dying to see my lil monkey in 4d! For ladies that had 4d done, what week did you go in? Everything I'm reading says 26-30 weeks is optimal for best results. I would love to see an up close picture of her little face. :) There's a scan place only 45 minutes from here, but it will cost $100. I'm dying to do it, I just don't know if I should spend the money on that that I could be spending on something else for the baby.


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Welcome cakemomma!
So exciting we are all at fun parts! Bday and double Dodgers, whahoo!
WolfQ I'm in Utah too! Thought I was the only one. Lol


----------



## Cakemumma

lindsayms05 said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies!! Big congrats to everyone reaching awesome milestones and having great appointments. :)
> 
> My husband and I are trying to decide if we want to pay for a private 4D scan. I'm not sure if I'll have another scan with my obgyn or not, and I'm dying to see my lil monkey in 4d! For ladies that had 4d done, what week did you go in? Everything I'm reading says 26-30 weeks is optimal for best results. I would love to see an up close picture of her little face. :) There's a scan place only 45 minutes from here, but it will cost $100. I'm dying to do it, I just don't know if I should spend the money on that that I could be spending on something else for the baby.

I had my 4d scan at 24+5 and we had lovely clear photos.


----------



## Cakemumma

wrightywales said:


> Well just got back from seeing my midwife peanut still in breech position and has a good heartbeat gutted OH couldnt get time off work to come but did manage to record it so he can hear when he gets home. Heart rate of 156bpm fundus height is 26cm just over half way between the 50th and 90th centile :) all good :)

Glad all went well at your appointment.


----------



## want2bemommy

Welcome cakemomma!
Is the GTT the glucose test? My dr said around 28 weeks, but after 26 is fine. I'm doing mine next week at 27 weeks.
So I've officially moved on to tons of appts lol. I see my perinatologist once a month and my regular OB every other week, so 3 times a month now. Thank goodness I don't work or that'd be a pain in the rear &#55357;&#56860;
Looks like we have to take a condo as little 2 bedroom houses are hard to come by- it'll work for a year or so but we really want a yard for them. I don't want to move again soon but we have to find a place now so I can settle in and nest &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Lucy529

wants2bemommy good luck hope you find something that works well for you guys, we live in a one bedroom apartment and are sharing the room with the baby that will be ok for a few years I guess but I would def like something with a yard and another bedroom later on

I just got home from my nurse appointment and I got a surprise scan :) my little guy was in there playing with his foot putting it above his head LOL everything looks good and we are getting a better idea of what going to be happening in the next few weeks I have an apt every week this month and I get to see her again in three weeks when she will try the 4D she was going to do it today but his leg was in the way LOL 

I got tons of pics and bc he was swallowing and playing she gave me a DVD of it I called my hubby and he can't wait to see it since he didn't come with me since we thought it was just to talk about what the specialist found on the u/s


----------



## Acorn

Welcome cakemumma! Love the pic!

We did 4D last time around. We also had to pay around $100. I feel like it was so worth it! It was definitely a bonding experience for DH, he was super excited and kept saying how cute she was. I was truly amazed how much she looked like those photos when she came out. The tech could even tell she had dimples! I am pretty sure we did around 28 weeks. The longer you wait, the more fat they have on them and look like a baby, but if you wait too long then they are all squished and it's hard to get good images. 

I am due at the end on Jan. Jealous of all of your v-day's and double digits! ;)


----------



## vtjess423

want2bemommy, yes GTT is the glucose test. My doctor just gave me an estimated date to do it and it was this past sunday when I was 24+6. Neither she, nor the nurse, gave me a latest by date so that's where I'm confused. I'm just going to have to break down and call to ask. :dohh: Anyway, good luck on finding something that works for you guys! Moving is such a pain!! :hugs:

Glad your appointment went well, Lucy. It's always nice to get a surprise scan! :thumbup: I've never had one myself though! LOL 

As for 4D, I've never went for a private scan but where I go, they do try to get you some 4D pics when you are there for scans. I got a few at my 20 week but he still looked so skeletal in them. I got some later with my 1st son, I can't remember when but it was after 28 weeks and they were great. He looked just as he was when he was born. :) I'm hoping I get at least one more scan with this one too but I'm not sure if I will or not. I, unfortunately, don't have the extra money to pay for a private scan so that's out for me.


----------



## Lucy529

Acorn your v day is just a few days away :)


----------



## Lucy529

Jess I hear ya no extra money here either I have to pay for the extra apts and scans which I have to have so I ask when I can if they can do a 4D which both places said we could try but he's to little still maybe in the coming weeks :)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

We only get a scan at 12 weeks and another at 20 if don't pay here :-(. Crappy really. Still can't decide if want another or not :haha:

I'm still half tempted to find out what we're having lol x


----------



## melann13

I only get the 20 week US unless I get diagnosed with GD (which I don't think is likely, but my co-worked just did and I wouldn't have thought she would have it either. She's always been a bigger person, but works out 1-2 hours per day (she's 33 weeks along)).
I'm having my GTT at 26 weeks 5 days, next Friday and later that day DH and I are going on a tiny babymoon up north at a little cottage we rented. I haven't really been tempted to get another scan, there is a private place nearby and it's about $85, but I think her 3D pic from last time (my avatar) is just fine.


----------



## Twag

:wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: Happy V Day Elliot :cloud9: <3


----------



## despttc

Twag said:


> :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: Happy V Day Elliot :cloud9: <3

Happy V- Day! :)


----------



## vtjess423

Happy V-day, Twag!! :happydance:

I didn't think I'd get any more scans after my 20 week with my 1st son but I ended up having a 28ish week scan. My doctor said she liked to do a growth scan around that time just to make sure everything is OK. In my case, he ended up being small and so there were some growth concerns. After that I ended up having 2 more scans with a specialist (along with weekly NSTs) so I got to see him a good number of times. I'm thinking my extra scans with my 1st son were due to high blood pressure that spiked near the end of my last pregnancy. I have high BP this time too but I've been on meds since the beginning this time and it's stayed pretty normal so far (FX it stays that way!!). So if it continues to stay down, I'm not sure if my doc will schedule me for another scan or not. I'm really kind of hoping she will. :)


----------



## shellideaks

Happy V-Day Twag :D


----------



## Radiance

Thought I would share the news since some of you are not in the FB group...

:bfp::wohoo:

I'm about 5 weeks pregnant, calling my OB as soon as they open!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131001_224340_544.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Twag

Congratulations


----------



## melann13

Congratulations Radiance!!!! :happydance:


----------



## wrightywales

Happy V-day Twag

Congratulations again Radiance

xxx


----------



## Lucy529

Happy V day twag !!!! 

Congrats Radience !!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Congradulations Radiance!


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations!! I'm so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## Cakemumma

Congratulations radiance, wonderful news. X


----------



## despttc

Radiance said:


> Thought I would share the news since some of you are not in the FB group...
> 
> :bfp::wohoo:
> 
> I'm about 5 weeks pregnant, calling my OB as soon as they open!!

:yipee: :happydance:
Congratulations dear :)


----------



## despttc

Its my darling hubby's birthday :cake: today :yipee:

Love him to bits <3 <3 <3


----------



## Lucy529

Happy bday to your hubby despttc :)


----------



## wrightywales

despttc said:


> Its my darling hubby's birthday :cake: today :yipee:
> 
> Love him to bits <3 <3 <3

Happy Birthday to your hubby :)


----------



## melann13

For those who started on the May TTC thread, our thread starter "Hopeful" got her BFP today! Head over and congratulate her if you haven't!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Congratulations Radiance! Great news xxxx


----------



## lian_83

Congratulations Radiance!! Your lil'bean will always have a guardian angel watching over him/her.
---
Had my Glucose/ diabetes sreening today. Got extremely dizzy and about to vomit. The nurse warned me that I have to repeat the test on a different day if I throw up. Good thing is I was able to fall asleep and make it till the 3-hr mark without vomitting. But ewwwwww... 

Anyway, my ticker will probably change to my V-day in a couple of hours!!


----------



## Delamere19

Congratulations radiance! That's excellent news.

Congratulations to those who have got to their v day!

Mine is today!!!! Woo hoo!!! It's not showing on my ticker yet, though it is 3.50 am on the UK right now. Been up since 11.30 with insomnia x


----------



## Twag

Happy V Day ladies :happydance:


----------



## candycrush

morning ladies! congratulations on your v days, just one more week until my own!


----------



## wrightywales

Happy V-day ladies :happydance::happydance:

Im down to double digits :happydance::happydance: 99 days to go :happydance:


----------



## shellideaks

Happy V-Day Delamere! It's my V-Day today too. Woohoo :happydance:


----------



## Delamere19

shellideaks said:


> Happy V-Day Delamere! It's my V-Day today too. Woohoo :happydance:

Happy v day shelli!! :happydance:

Woo hoo on 99 days wrightywales! :happydance:


----------



## Twag

Happy double digits WW :happydance:


----------



## despttc

Happy V-Day, Del and Shelli :happydance:

Congrats on double digits, Wrighty :wohoo:


----------



## Delamere19

I'm quite pleased, managed to get myself a new breast pump for £40 on eBay. Been watching them for weeks to see how high they go. :happydance:

How's everyone's week? Mine has been quite stressful. My son seems to have turned into a different child this week. He's been awkward, moody, thrown so many tantrums and been not wanting to go to bed. I have had to go to the supermarket twice and he was a nightmare both times. He sat down in the aisle, screamed, shouted and hit out. Everyone was looking!. He wanted toys or basically anything but he doesn't like no. My oh has made a rod for my back cos he brings him something everytime he goes shopping. No way I'm going to get him anything with that behaviour. We are stopping in today cos quite honestly he has worn me out! Had his flu vaccination yesterday and get was even difficult about going in. He is usually full of it and loves going. Terrible threes not twos!!!!!:dohh:


----------



## Lucy529

Happy V-Day to you ladies reaching that milestone :) :happydance:

Wrighty congrats on double digits :) 

Del hope your son starts behaving for you soon that is the one thing me and hubby talk about he's the spoiler and I'm the stricter one and this is just with our dog I can't even imagine how he'll be with our son


----------



## Cakemumma

Wrighty yay o double digits!

Happy v day shelli!

I'm ok here muddling on but feeling a bit breathless. I think I need more sleep! Anyone else feeling this way?


----------



## Lucy529

Cakemumma I usually am very sleepy but here I am on my day off been up since 5:30 with my hubby I usually go back to sleep once he leaves for work but am coloring instead LOL my inner child wants to play :rofl:


----------



## despttc

Cakemumma, I've been a lot tired this week. Even after a good night's sleep,I feel as though I've been working all night. Hope this passes :-(


----------



## wrightywales

Delamere - Went into town for my flu jab and on the way in i see my OH getting towed home as car broke down on the motorway on his way into work this morning. We dont know whats wrong with it or how to fix it cant really afford to buy a new one so not sure what we are going todo :/

Cakemumma - Yep i feel breathless and tired a lot lol joys of pregnancy with everything getting pushed up its to be expected


----------



## melann13

@Lucy, I love coloring! I always found it to be such a stress reliever. I remember buying myself a coloring book in college when finals were intense.
Decided to work from home today and tomorrow as I really want to do my preliminary defense before mid-November, which means writing the preliminary proposal (~100 pages) and making the presentation and scheduling with my committee, getting the paperwork from the grad school and more... Being at work seems to be more distracting as I'm the only one in the lab right now that knows how to do the new techniques, so even though I've taught the others how to do it now, when I'm right there I'm the focus of a lot of questions. So... now i'm off to try to get my own stuff done!


----------



## Lucy529

Melann I have a few coloring books LOL my hubby just looked at me when I showed him the ones I've done :haha: it does relieve stress so might spend most of the day in bed coloring away LOL. 

hope you have a productive day, I totally know the feeling when you show someone something and they keep asking :dohh:


----------



## Twag

I love colouring in as a stress reliever or the paint by numbers things you can get :haha:

OK so Elliot is using my cervix as a trampoline this afternoon either that or he is trying to escape :wacko: ouchie


----------



## salamander91

I really want a colouring book now :haha:

I'm super tired all the time now. I sleep from 12am-12pm (well I get up a couple of times to pee during that) and I still have a nap in the day time. I am anaemic though and never remember to take my iron tablets so that probably isn't helping.

I had my flu jab yesterday and seem to be handling it much better then I did last year. I was in bed with a temperature and headache for 2 days last year but feeling fine so far this time :thumbup:

Congratulations on all the v-days and double digits! 106 days for me since I'll be induced by 38 weeks so nearly at double digits :happydance:


----------



## Lucy529

Twag LOL it's a big ouch for me too Ivan does it occasionally ooh felt him yesterday with hiccups twice it was so cute :) 

Ooh I gotta get me some of the number ones love them I need more crayons too LOL might as well practice


----------



## Lucy529

Salamander I get the flu and tdap at 32 weeks that's the plan anyway 

I have 87 days left since as of right now am getting induced on Dec. 27th but the nurse said I might go earlier :shrug:


----------



## wrightywales

Lucy529 said:


> Twag LOL it's a big ouch for me too Ivan does it occasionally ooh felt him yesterday with hiccups twice it was so cute :)
> 
> Ooh I gotta get me some of the number ones love them I need more crayons too LOL might as well practice

what do hiccups feel like? i feel punches and kicks and now and again she gets what i can only describe as a twitch lol


----------



## Delamere19

Hope you manage to get the car sorted wrightywales. They are great but blooming expensive when they go wrong! 

I'm breathless so much but I am anaemic too which can cause it. Hopefully my iron tabs will be helping. 

Got midwife again tue. Is it 24 wks when the bump gets measured? Can't remember. Might mention the pressure I've been feeling down below a lot esp when I'm walking. It's prob normal but I'll still see what she says. 

I also hope my son starts behaving cos I really want to start potty training Monday. He asked to sit on the potty to poo yesterday which was a surprise. He didn't poo on it but it's a start.:happydance:


----------



## Twag

Sorry if this is nosy but how comes you ladies are being induced? :blush: please do not answer if you don't want too :hugs:

Oooo could have been hiccups I guess was like he was jumping has stopped for now :thumbup:

I NEED some colouring in books now :haha:

I NEED my flu jab I am asking about it at my Midwife appointment next week as I am suffering with a cold at the moment and it is only just start of the cold/flu season I do not want to be getting worse :nope:


----------



## wrightywales

Delamere19 said:


> Hope you manage to get the car sorted wrightywales. They are great but blooming expensive when they go wrong!
> 
> I'm breathless so much but I am anaemic too which can cause it. Hopefully my iron tabs will be helping.
> 
> Got midwife again tue. Is it 24 wks when the bump gets measured? Can't remember. Might mention the pressure I've been feeling down below a lot esp when I'm walking. It's prob normal but I'll still see what she says.
> 
> I also hope my son starts behaving cos I really want to start potty training Monday. He asked to sit on the potty to poo yesterday which was a surprise. He didn't poo on it but it's a start.:happydance:

Yep 24 wks is when they start measuring bump MW did mine on tuesday at 24 wk appoinment but i was 25+4 because of having these extra scans so i see her the week after instead.


----------



## Lucy529

Wrighty to me it's just my belly jumps like if you had the hiccups but don't is the best way I can describe them I guess :shrug: I feel the kicks and punches or when he turns those turns feel so weird but I love it

I told my hubby he had hiccups twice yesterday and he didn't believe me :dohh: I then had to explain why he could get them


----------



## Delamere19

wrightywales said:


> Lucy529 said:
> 
> 
> Twag LOL it's a big ouch for me too Ivan does it occasionally ooh felt him yesterday with hiccups twice it was so cute :)
> 
> Ooh I gotta get me some of the number ones love them I need more crayons too LOL might as well practice
> 
> what do hiccups feel like? i feel punches and kicks and now and again she gets what i can only describe as a twitch lolClick to expand...

That sounds like hiccups to me! My boy has had that a few time and my ds had them all the time when I was pregnant with him x


----------



## salamander91

Twag said:


> Sorry if this is nosy but how comes you ladies are being induced? :blush: please do not answer if you don't want too :hugs:

I'm diabetic. They won't let me go past 38 weeks but could end up being earlier if there are any problems.

Lucy- They were offering the flu jab at the antenatal clinic and I had an appointment yesterday so just got it while I was there. Will be getting the 4 in 1 vaccine (same as tdap i think) at 28 weeks.


----------



## Lucy529

Wrighty they started measuring my bump at I think 18-20 weeks but I'm sure it was before my 20 week apt. With the specialist 
I hate having car issues we have to get snow tires for both cars ugh it's going to be a pain getting them they're so expensive 

Twag I'm getting induced bc of diabetes and high blood pressure right now they're both well controlled but they are keeping a close eye on us to be sure any small change and he's out 

Del good luck with potty training


----------



## Twag

Good luck ladies I hope your babies get to stay put for as long as safely possible :hugs:

I have not seen my Midwife since my 16 week appointment I had my scan at 20 weeks and I see her again next Friday when I will be 25+2 :shrug: I assume she will measure my bump then :wacko:


----------



## Lucy529

salamander91 said:


> Twag said:
> 
> 
> Sorry if this is nosy but how comes you ladies are being induced? :blush: please do not answer if you don't want too :hugs:
> 
> I'm diabetic. They won't let me go past 38 weeks but could end up being earlier if there are any problems.
> 
> Lucy- They were offering the flu jab at the antenatal clinic and I had an appointment yesterday so just got it while I was there. Will be getting the 4 in 1 vaccine (same as tdap i think) at 28 weeks.Click to expand...

Yep right now am scheduled to be induced at 38 weeks which is Dec. 27 but the nurse I saw on Tuesday said she doesn't think I'll get there they might do it 36 weeks which would be Dec. 13 since he would be considered term 
So they are starting stress tests at 32 weeks every week with u/s to check fluid and growth until 38 weeks if I make it that far 
I've gotten so much info and my pts are way closer now an u/s at almost every single one now too I have two more this month and then in mid Nov. I start weekly ones it's getting exciting 
But now I'm thinking if I should get him anything for Xmas


----------



## salamander91

Thanks Twag :flower:

When I saw my midwife at 16 weeks she told me not to bother making anymore midwife appointments because I'm seen by a consultant at the hospital :shrug: I didn't have my folder with me when I saw her because I got stuck in traffic and didn't have time to get it and she just didn't seem to want to waste her time on me because of that. She refused to tell me what the heart rate was as well :growlmad: I won't be seeing the consultant between 20 and 28 weeks though so I think I'll be making a 24 week midwife appointment. I've moved thankfully so don't have to see that midwife again :growlmad:


----------



## salamander91

Lucy- no ones mentioned anything to me except that they won't let me go past 38 weeks. Hopefully they'll tell me more at my 28 week appointment. 

I think if it was me I'd have to buy him something for christmas just in case :)


----------



## Lucy529

Salamander how unprofessional of her :growlmad: glad you won't see her again


----------



## Twag

What a cow!!! I am lucky my Midwife is really nice :thumbup: Hope your new one is nice waiting from 20-28 week is too long :wacko:


----------



## Lucy529

They had been telling me from the beginning that it would be early it was when I saw the specialist I began to ask questions and they gave me all the answers I needed I see the specialist again in three weeks and the nurse after that they're going to take the measurements they both get and give me a better idea of what day 

Once I have a definite idea I will probably buy a little something if not for Xmas def for New Years


----------



## salamander91

Thanks ladies :) I was so upset already that day because of not having my folder. I couldn't believe she treated me like that! She tried to say they couldn't tell the heart rate at 16 weeks like I'm an idiot and don't know that you can :dohh:

I agree 8 weeks is too long, especially considering I'm high risk!


----------



## despttc

I don't know hiccups feel like. But at times, junior makes a weird sort of move which is neither a kick,nor a punch. So I'm assuming its a mini somersault or hiccups

It would be nice if someone could explain how hiccups feel like


----------



## wrightywales

Lucy in UK they start measuring at 24 weeks :) x


----------



## Twag

despttc said:


> I don't know hiccups feel like. But at times, junior makes a weird sort of move which is neither a kick,nor a punch. So I'm assuming its a mini somersault or hiccups
> 
> It would be nice if someone could explain how hiccups feel like

I agree would be nice to know what they feel like :wacko:

I know Elliot's kicks/punches and I know his flipping about movements but every now and then I have what can only be described as him jumping about but I am pretty sure he cannot be jumping in there?? :wacko


----------



## Lucy529

Wrighty I guess every place is different but as long as we get good care that's all that matters 

Sal the specialist was what you guys call a cow at the first apt, she was nicer last time and I just found out she is no longer there so seeing her replacement this next time I guess she might of gotten some complaints 

Desp mine is my belly jumps like when you have the hiccups but you don't its repetitive for a bit then it stops he did it for the first time yesterday so cute my hubby wouldn't believe me


----------



## wrightywales

salamander91 said:


> Thanks Twag :flower:
> 
> When I saw my midwife at 16 weeks she told me not to bother making anymore midwife appointments because I'm seen by a consultant at the hospital :shrug: I didn't have my folder with me when I saw her because I got stuck in traffic and didn't have time to get it and she just didn't seem to want to waste her time on me because of that. She refused to tell me what the heart rate was as well :growlmad: I won't be seeing the consultant between 20 and 28 weeks though so I think I'll be making a 24 week midwife appointment. I've moved thankfully so don't have to see that midwife again :growlmad:

Im still seeing my midwife even tho im seeing a consultant aswell. when i saw consultant at 24 wks they didnt do a lot of the things my MW did at my appoinment on Tuesday they didnt measure bump or listen to heartbeat they did check BP, urine (midwife at hospital not actual consultant) and measurments from scan but that was it so im glad my midwife still wants to see me as will be getting 28 wk bloods done with her as thats somthing they never mentioned at my 24 wk consultant appointment. i get bloods done day before my next scan/consultant appointment and im already booked in for regular MW check up at 31 wks :)


----------



## melann13

I got my flu shot a few weeks ago and got sick, but since it's not the live or even attenuated vaccine (got it from my OB, so he gave me a slightly different one) I think it may have been the really nasty cold my husband had the week before.
My monthly appts alternate between my OB and his nurse. They measure my bump everytime and have since 14 weeks! They've also used the dopplar to listen to her NH every time since 10 weeks.
Next week I have my GTT and I think they'll start doing urine and blood as I hit 3rd tri. I haven't had any urine or blood taken since my first appt.

I started to work on my proposal, but then got an email from my boss saying that after an inspection of the lab/animal facilities the other day they realized that none of us ever took the biohazard online module. So now I have 2.5 hours of an all too obvious tutorial and quiz to do. I'm listening to it now :). I can't write scientifically and listen, but I can listen and check on BnB :)


----------



## vtjess423

Congrats on all of the big milestones today! I'm still a few days away from double digits but it's close! :thumbup:

I have high bp (currently controlled with meds) and my doctor hasn't said anything about inducing early or anything. I know with my 1st son (My bp spiked at about 30 weeks with him) she had said she wouldn't let me go past my due date but never planned on inducing early. I ended up going into labor naturally at 39 weeks so I didn't have to worry about being induced. :) I'm hoping to go naturally this time as well. FX!! 

I have my next OB appointment today at 2:45 (~3 hours) so we'll see what she says today. I'm wondering if I'll get yelled at for not having my GTT test done yet; I never did call and get their thoughts. :dohh: Oh well, if they need it done ASAP, I can do it on Saturday as the lab is open then as well (or tomorrow if necessary). 

As for hiccups....I remember feeling them with my 1st son but don't remember what they felt like!! :dohh: I know at one of my OB appointments last time the doctor was like "he's hiccuping...do you feel it?" And I had no idea that's what he was doing. LOL So I couldn't even tell you. I don't think this little bean has gotten the hiccups yet but I could be wrong. I gets all sorts of movement feelings but I'm not sure I could distinguish them if I had to. LOL Maybe between a kick and a roll but that might be it.


----------



## salamander91

wrightywales said:


> Im still seeing my midwife even tho im seeing a consultant aswell. when i saw consultant at 24 wks they didnt do a lot of the things my MW did at my appoinment on Tuesday they didnt measure bump or listen to heartbeat they did check BP, urine (midwife at hospital not actual consultant) and measurments from scan but that was it so im glad my midwife still wants to see me as will be getting 28 wk bloods done with her as thats somthing they never mentioned at my 24 wk consultant appointment. i get bloods done day before my next scan/consultant appointment and im already booked in for regular MW check up at 31 wks :)

I think she was just annoyed I didn't have my notes and didn't want to see me again. Not very professional though. Hopefully my new midwife will be more helpful! The consultant checked baby's heartbeat at 18 weeks but they didn't at 21 weeks so its not something they do regularly.


----------



## want2bemommy

Don't they keep all the notes and records in their computer? Why do you need a folder? Just curious.

I don't know about hiccups- I just feel punches and kicks 

Coloring is fun/ actually in my pathophysiology class they gave us pictures of all the body systems and had us color them in according to the code so we could see each part distinctly lol it actually helped 

My uterus has only been measured twice- I think twin pregnancy it isn't accurate- at 25 weeks I was measuring 30 and that was normal. I've only had the Doppler a few times as well since they normally just do ultrasound. My next prenatal will be with a midwife since the drs were booked but I won't see her again probably as she won't be handling my delivery.


----------



## want2bemommy

Oh and congrats to all the double digits!!

On the plus side, I am approved for WIC- I was hesitant at first but since we have to spend $700 more amonth now on rent/electricity it will help to offset the food bill since I can't work. That is the extent of assistance I am willing to take though.


----------



## melann13

I have a human brain/spinal cord coloring book that I used while in Neuroanatomy. It was fantastic at helping you visualize pathways as it told you what color to make things so that they were the same throughout the book.
Want2bemommy, my friend told me that with twins she doesn't get measured or the dopplar ever because they wouldn't know which baby was which anyway.


----------



## wrightywales

want2bemommy said:


> Don't they keep all the notes and records in their computer? Why do you need a folder? Just curious.
> 
> I don't know about hiccups- I just feel punches and kicks
> 
> Coloring is fun/ actually in my pathophysiology class they gave us pictures of all the body systems and had us color them in according to the code so we could see each part distinctly lol it actually helped
> 
> My uterus has only been measured twice- I think twin pregnancy it isn't accurate- at 25 weeks I was measuring 30 and that was normal. I've only had the Doppler a few times as well since they normally just do ultrasound. My next prenatal will be with a midwife since the drs were booked but I won't see her again probably as she won't be handling my delivery.

In UK you have to carry your notes with you. They then write notes in it as you go along. At my appoitment on tuesday they did put a few things on computer like bp but the rest HR, position of baby and fundus height all goes in the folder plus other notes they wish to make. we have to take it to every appointment including scans and if we go abroad we are told to take them with us incase anything happens. guess thats just the way they do it over here


----------



## despttc

melann13 said:


> I have a human brain/spinal cord coloring book that I used while in Neuroanatomy. It was fantastic at helping you visualize pathways as it told you what color to make things so that they were the same throughout the book.
> Want2bemommy, my friend told me that with twins she doesn't get measured or the dopplar ever because they wouldn't know which baby was which anyway.

Mel, I would have loved to have that book during my study years. In Neuroanatomy,what evaded me most was the pathways(of course that's what makes up the major chunk)


----------



## despttc

Twag said:


> despttc said:
> 
> 
> I don't know hiccups feel like. But at times, junior makes a weird sort of move which is neither a kick,nor a punch. So I'm assuming its a mini somersault or hiccups
> 
> It would be nice if someone could explain how hiccups feel like
> 
> I agree would be nice to know what they feel like :wacko:
> 
> I know Elliot's kicks/punches and I know his flipping about movements but every now and then I have what can only be described as him jumping about but I am pretty sure he cannot be jumping in there?? :wackoClick to expand...

Haha. There are times when I wonder if junior is jumping in there :wacko:


----------



## melann13

@Despttc https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/hu...=pla&ean=9780064603065&isbn=9780064603065&r=1
It also had sections of the spinal cord all the way down so that you could see where certain pathways become contra-lateral. Absolutely loved it. Several of my classmates got it too.


----------



## lian_83

V-day finally!


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Lucy, you'll have Christmas presents no matter what. Everything you have will be new to him. Just stick a bow on a few things and you are set! lol


----------



## Lucy529

Whit great idea ;) I might buy a few things just in case


----------



## Mallerm

lian_83 said:


> V-day finally!

Congrats!


----------



## xx Emily xx

WhitheartsQ said:


> Lucy, you'll have Christmas presents no matter what. Everything you have will be new to him. Just stick a bow on a few things and you are set! lol

This is what we plan on doing if little one makes an early appearance!

I noticed I've still got a yellow bean on front page.. Could I have a pink one please? Thanks :)

Em xxx


----------



## Lucy529

Getting woken up at 1am by an elderly homeless person claiming she needed help getting home then dealing with police and finally getting her situated for the night (it's snowing and freezing out tonight) has made me not only not sleepy but slightly nauseas but am happy I did a good deed for the night :) 

On an other note my hubby and I discussed putting up the Xmas tree he was against it bc he said I would be to busy preparing for Ivan's arrival it wouldn't be practical but after some fast talking on my part about what a special time it would be and if he's here before Xmas all those nice pics we would have and it would make this year more memorable he agreed we can put the Xmas tree up :happydance:

I feel like doing it soon LOL I know it's Halloween month but it's snowing everything is turning white makes it feel like X mas already LOL maybe mid Nov.?

Woohoo double digits !!!!! Although technically I have about 86 days left if we make it to 38 weeks :D :happydance: :happydance: but it's nice to see that on my ticker LOL


----------



## Twag

Happy V Days & Double digits :happydance:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Lucy my hubby is totally the opposite!!! He wants the tree up NOW!! Lol I won't let him put it up till December! 

We're well underway with Christmas shopping but I draw the line at decorating the house yet!! He wants the Christmas presents wrapped too but I refuse to do that till the tree is up!! 

Em xxx


----------



## Delamere19

We have said we need to get organised this year. I will be the size of a house so I think Xmas shopping will be exhausting and my sister is due her baby on Xmas day so it's going to be pretty full on this year!!!!! We have bought one pressie for our son so far. Not much but it's a start :happydance:

Congrats to those reaching V day and double digits!! 

Feeling bit fed up today. Long day for me Fridays. My OH seems to be getting home later this week and was 6.30 last night. By time he gets home I ready for help with my DS so last night he was already all ready for bed so there wasn't much left to do apart from put him to bed. I'm sleeping really bad at the moment and seem to have insomnia even thought I'm exhausted. With my DS being so hard work this week I have told my OH as soon as Saturday morning comes it's his shift!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## Acorn

Where I go they start measuring at 20 weeks. We do the GTT around 28 weeks, which is fine since I'm not looking forward to it anyway!

I had hiccups with my first, none so far with this one. They seemed to come later in the pregnancy. It feels like a twitch from the outside and is pretty rhythmic. With my daughter she would hiccup and then kick right after. It was funny to watch.

I am not buying any Christmas presents since I am due at the end of Jan. My daughter came the day before her due date. If this one happened to come early, I would just order a couple of toys from Amazon...yay prime :) My daughter was 2 months at her first Christmas, so I stuffed her stocking with pacifiers, ha ha. We have a no tree until after Thanksgiving rule. I will probably take it down pretty quick after Christmas to make room for the baby equipment in our living room.


----------



## Lucy529

Our Xmas tree is pretty small so we set it up on a book shelft so you can see it from the outside :) then we put a big Santa thing on the door and lights around the window 
I think here normally they put Xmas things up after Thanksgiving so a ways to go last year it took me awhile to bring it down LOL but it looked so pretty and with the snow even nicer :)


----------



## salamander91

This will be mine and my OH's first christmas spent together so I'm so excited :happydance: We've always gone seperately to our families before now since we were at university and didn't get to see them often but this year OH is coming to my parents for christmas. We were planning on having Christmas alone at first but since I'll be 35 weeks pregnant I don't think I'll be wanting to cook a roast for two people so mum can do it instead :haha:

I'm not sure when we'll put up the Christmas tree yet. My parents follow the 12 days before christmas rule but I never thought that was long enough so might go with December 1st. I'm really excited to set my own traditions with OH :happydance:


----------



## despttc

Lian, happy V- Day :wohoo:

Lucy, congrats on double digits :happydance:


----------



## vtjess423

Unfortunately for me, my hubby isn't all that big on Christmas. He had a huge falling out at Christmas with hs family one year, ended up leaving and hasn't really enjoyed it since; plus he holds the whole Santa thing against his parents (didn't like that they lied about it). Its tough for me because Christmas has always been my favorite time of the year. He puts up with my love of decorations, tree and lights, though so I love him for that. He just doesn't usually go to my family gatherings. I usually put up my Christmas tree and house lights the weekend after Thanksgiving and leave them up at least until January 1st. Last year though, my poor christmas tree stand (fake tree) broke a few days after Christmas while my sons and hubby were standing there looking at some ornaments and it fell over. Some of my ornaments broke but luckily neither my son nor husband were hurt though it did frighten my son. So this year I'm not sure what we are going to do. I have a smaller tree that I can put up...but I'd really like to get a nice new big one. But with how far along I'll be, I'm not sure I'll bother this year and just suck it up and use the smaller one. LOL Unless I can find a good deal on a new one. :winkwink: Hubby promised me last year I could get a new one this year so we'll see. 

On a separate note, I had my OB appointment yesterday afternoon, after waiting over 1.5 hours to see the doctor (Got there ~2:15 and didn't see her until after 4 :(). :dohh: It went well despite the wait. I'd gained 3 lbs since last time (4 weeks ago) but that time I was down 3 so who knows how much I've actually put on if any. LOL I got to hear the hb, though she didn't tell me what it was, and she measured my fundal height for the first time (27 cm). I also spoke with her about my back pain and she also told me it was my sciatic nerve. And funny enough she gave me the same advice as I got from you ladies here and on FB for how to deal with it, even down to googling the yoga stretches! :haha: I did get a little bit ribbed by the nurse for not getting my glucose test done but she said next week would be fine. I'm thinking I'll go tomorrow though to get it over with. I go back to see her in 3 weeks and then after that I'll start going every 2 weeks. So all is looking good so far!


----------



## despttc

Jess, glad your appt went well :)
Good luck on your glucose test :thumbup:


----------



## Lucy529

Jess glad your apt went well :D good luck when you do the GTT test 

It took me awhile to come around to liking Xmas my mom died in Feb of 95 and I didn't spend her last Xmas with her, it was a total shock when she passed and I always felt guilty for not being with her , my hubby's family is in a dif country so don't see them either the family he has here we're not close to but we decided a few years ago that we wanted to celebrate the good in our lives and so he told me to concentrate on the Xmas that I did spend with my mom and celebrate that so we have and now that our lo will be born at that time it's just made it more special


----------



## Radiance

Tuesday needs to get here sooner! And it's a late appointment- 4pm :(
I'm quite anxious but keep reassuring myself. Very hard to do, especially since I was that "1%" that had a stillbirth.

However I'm a little relieved to know my chance of miscarriage is 5%.

:dust:

On another note, my cravings are the total opposites of Elijahs! I loved fresh fruit and really that was about all I could it the first trimester. This pregnancy, all I crave is horrible junk and fried food... I never ate that before pregnancy and I've been telling myself no. I've been eating healthy foods and semi-healthy foods and yuck! I had to spit out my strawberry by the third one :haha:


----------



## Radiance

I'm so jealous of those of you that already have Christmas ready!! Last year I told myself I would buy each of my children two presents each month so by the last month we didn't spend a ton of money. I totally failed!!

It doesn't snow here, I haven't seen snow in five years. I miss it!

I have already ordered my daughters birthday cake! (December 10th) :thumbup:


----------



## despttc

Radiance, excited about Tuesday :wohoo: Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Ameli

:hugs: Good luck Radiance!


----------



## despttc

DOUBLE DIGITS!!! Yay! :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats desp !!!! 

Radience sending good vibes for Tuesday !!!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Yay!! Double digits day!!! 

Em xxx


----------



## despttc

Congrats Emily! Same milestone :)


----------



## Twag

Happy double digits ladies :happydance: only a few more days to go for mine :wohoo:

Good luck for Tuesday Radiance :hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

xx Emily xx said:


> Yay!! Double digits day!!!
> 
> Em xxx




despttc said:


> DOUBLE DIGITS!!! Yay! :yipee: :wohoo:

Congratulations on reaching double digits ladies :happydance::happydance:



Radiance said:


> Tuesday needs to get here sooner! And it's a late appointment- 4pm :(
> I'm quite anxious but keep reassuring myself. Very hard to do, especially since I was that "1%" that had a stillbirth.
> 
> However I'm a little relieved to know my chance of miscarriage is 5%.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> On another note, my cravings are the total opposites of Elijahs! I loved fresh fruit and really that was about all I could it the first trimester. This pregnancy, all I crave is horrible junk and fried food... I never ate that before pregnancy and I've been telling myself no. I've been eating healthy foods and semi-healthy foods and yuck! I had to spit out my strawberry by the third one :haha:

Good luck on Tuesday hun x


----------



## lian_83

Congrats on double digits. As usual I'm a few weeks behind.


----------



## vtjess423

Good Luck tomorrow, Radiance! :hugs:

And congats to those making double digits! :happydance:

Happy 26 weeks to me today!! :winkwink: And I guess I'm officially in double digits as well though I missed the first day. LOL 

I took my GTT test on Saturday and it wasn't too bad. Having to wait around the office for an hour was probably the worst part for me. I had a Fruit Punch flavored drink and it actually reminded me of Hawaiian Punch, which I like. Mind you Hawaiin Punch is much better tasting but I was able to get it down with no problems. Hopefully I won't get a call from the nurse any time soon as that means I passed (they only call with problems/concerns). I usually get an email when my results are done as well so I'll probably know at about the same time they do whether or not I passed. I'm just hoping I don't have to go back and do the 3 hour. If I thought waiting an hour was a PIA, I can only imagine having to wait around for 3. :dohh:


----------



## Lucy529

Jess YAY!!!! Double Digits !!!! FX that you passed the test


----------



## lindsayms05

Congrats to those double digiters!! I hit mine yesterday and couldn't be more excited. I also have an ultrasound this Friday so I'm rather impatiently waiting for the work week to go by so I can see my little monkey again! :) The last time I saw her was at 18 weeks so I'm more than ready to see her again. 

I had my appointment on Friday and my bp was still a little up, although much better than it had been 2 weeks before, so he upped my bp med dosage a bit and go back in two weeks. I also have to do another 24 hr urine test in two weeks as well as a precaution. I started panicking when he said he wanted me to do another one, but he swore it was precautionary only and that I would probably do them monthly until I deliver. I did feel better after thinking about it because he said I just had to do it sometime in the next two weeks, so there was not a rush on it like there was last time.

Also, I'm FINALLY feeling consistent movements! I was feeling so left out because I was only feeling the baby sporadically and nothing consistent or super strong, but my doctor said to give it a few more weeks because of my anterior placenta. Well, over the weekend I started feeling her a lot and my poor husband was finally able to feel her from the outside. All in all, I'm feeling great about things! :)


----------



## Raven86

So excited to be in the double digits! I can't believe how active the little guy is! I can't wait to meet him! XD


----------



## medic76097

Hubby and I were laying in bed last night watching my belly and baby dance and I mentioned that we only had about 104 days left to go and he got this panicked look on his face and said "How did that happen? So soon already?"... Like I haven't been sporting a giant ball in my tummy for the last SIX MONTHS. lol Men!
I had a doc apt last week too. Doctor doesn't seem confident that this baby will stay put till our due date and recommended that we prepare for an early (up to 6 weeks) arrival. Shes confident that the baby will be just fine if born early but said that it may be a situation where baby runs out of room like our son did. He was born at 37+2 and for no medical reason, so they said it was growth restriction. From what doc is seeing of this baby, she said its already fat and looks like a newborn. lol 6 Weeks early is Christmas and knowing our luck that's totally when it would happen since Im so excited about seeing my son spend his first real Christmas opening presents... he was only a month old last year so it doesn't really count ;) 
Glad everyone is doing well!


----------



## Raven86

medic76097 said:


> Hubby and I were laying in bed last night watching my belly and baby dance and I mentioned that we only had about 104 days left to go and he got this panicked look on his face and said "How did that happen? So soon already?"... Like I haven't been sporting a giant ball in my tummy for the last SIX MONTHS. lol Men!
> I had a doc apt last week too. Doctor doesn't seem confident that this baby will stay put till our due date and recommended that we prepare for an early (up to 6 weeks) arrival. Shes confident that the baby will be just fine if born early but said that it may be a situation where baby runs out of room like our son did. He was born at 37+2 and for no medical reason, so they said it was growth restriction. From what doc is seeing of this baby, she said its already fat and looks like a newborn. lol 6 Weeks early is Christmas and knowing our luck that's totally when it would happen since Im so excited about seeing my son spend his first real Christmas opening presents... he was only a month old last year so it doesn't really count ;)
> Glad everyone is doing well!

Oh boy, haha. Hopefully they wait until after Christmas. :winkwink: It's good to hear that your doctor is confident they will be just fine though. :)


----------



## xx Emily xx

How's everyone doing with naming their little bundles?

We had our name sorted but now hubby's said no, so back to beginning :(

Em xxx


----------



## melann13

Our little girl will be Felicity Jo. We both use it to talk to her all the time. Only BnB knows, haven't told anyone else! Our moms' names are Joan and JoAnn, so that's where the middle name is coming from. 
If anyone had American Girl Dolls as a kid, they'll understand this- I had two growing up, Addy and Samantha. When we picked the name Felicity (not because of the doll) it occurred to me that it would be really nice for her to have the Felicity doll and books. But she's retired!! The only way I can find to get one is Ebay, which is okay, but they're $$$ and some are not in great shape, or are from the post-Mattel buy-out age and have different outfits etc. I know it's stupid, but it's my latest pregnancy OCD thing. I really want one for her. I still have my Addy and Samantha, so she'll have those at least.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Lovely name! I don't know Felicity dolls but sounds like a lovely idea!

We are having Eve as either first or middle name after my grandma but that's all we know!!

Em xxx


----------



## Acorn

I remember Felicity! Maybe someday they will bring her back as a throwback sort of thing? I don't know how they work those.

Eve is a pretty name :)

I know the middle name will be Patrick after my dad. I love Blake Patrick, but I haven't sold the hubby on it yet. Hopefully he will come around. I had a girl the first time and we had several names we liked, so if this one had been a girl we would have been set. Boy names are proving to be more difficult!


----------



## melann13

American Girl dolls were around when I was a kid, and continue to be sold, but now it is owned by the same company that makes Barbies, and my opinion is that the quality has kind of gone downhill. 
Anyway, each doll has a collection (about 6) books about her and they are from a representative time in history. E.g. Samantha was from the Victorian era, Molly was WWII and Felicity is from the revolutionary war time. Their outfits are all representative of the period as well.


----------



## Try Rocking

Happy Viability and double digits ladies! 

Good luck tomorrow Radiance :hugs: 

Medic where abouts are you? Sorry if I've asked you before, I always get excited when I see someone from the same province lol 

It's crazy how fast it all seems to be going now!


----------



## medic76097

Try Rocking said:


> Happy Viability and double digits ladies!
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Radiance :hugs:
> 
> Medic where abouts are you? Sorry if I've asked you before, I always get excited when I see someone from the same province lol
> 
> It's crazy how fast it all seems to be going now!

Im on the coast in the biggest boom town in BC right now :)


----------



## vtjess423

melann13 said:


> Our little girl will be Felicity Jo. We both use it to talk to her all the time. Only BnB knows, haven't told anyone else! Our moms' names are Joan and JoAnn, so that's where the middle name is coming from.
> If anyone had American Girl Dolls as a kid, they'll understand this- I had two growing up, Addy and Samantha. When we picked the name Felicity (not because of the doll) it occurred to me that it would be really nice for her to have the Felicity doll and books. But she's retired!! The only way I can find to get one is Ebay, which is okay, but they're $$$ and some are not in great shape, or are from the post-Mattel buy-out age and have different outfits etc. I know it's stupid, but it's my latest pregnancy OCD thing. I really want one for her. I still have my Addy and Samantha, so she'll have those at least.

I always wanted an American Girl doll when I was a kid but my parents could never afford one. I was always jealous of my cousin who had Kirsten. My favorite was Samantha and the one I always wanted. :) My grandmother had won a Molly Doll with a few outfits and I was hoping to get her from her one day but when she passed away I'm not sure what happened to the doll (she was living with m Aunt at the time so who knows what she did with it). But a handful of years ago, after I got my job I discovered that one year they had released a Jess doll which was Native American and so I had to have her. I ended finding her new in box on ebay for a reasonable price and so now I have her. So I can definitely understand you wanting to get them for your daughter! :thumbup: I love the name Felicity btw! :)

We've chosen a name for our baby boy as well - Ryker James. Hubby and I address him by that all the time now. :) Though Hubby wants to spell Ryker with an "i" instead (Riker) though I prefer the "y" spelling. He says he'll spell it however he wants. :haha: But I just bought a car seat cover for him and had it personalized...so hopefully he'll get used to my spelling. :thumbup:


----------



## mommytobe11

I had a Molly doll!! I loved her and had matching outfits for myself :haha: I hope you find a Felicity doll, melann!

Our boy will be Elijah Jesus. Jesus was DHs dads name, he passed away when DH was 15. His dad also had two brothers and DS's middle name is after one of them. DH now says if we happen to have a 3rd boy, his middle name will have to be for the third brother as a tribute to them :) I'm really hoping for a third boy now because I think that would be so sweet.


----------



## WhitheartsQ

I have a friend named Felicity, she has the Felicity doll and I always thought it was the coolest thing. They looked simillar as well.

Lovely names, and name ideas ladies!

We are thinking Oscar Thayne. We call him Oscar occasionally, but I still refer to him as baby quite often.

Jess, he will just have to get used to the spelling! lol. Love how you had it personalized!


----------



## medic76097

We have chosen (tentatively) Celti Marie for a girl (although I think its a boy lol) and Cade Matthew for a boy. We chose Cade (maybe Cayde) because its meaning has to do with water like Calders name, and because when you take out the L and the R in Calders name you get Cade. :) Thought it was cute that way. But, who knows.... we may change our minds at the last minute again like we did with Calder. lol


----------



## Radiance

I'm quite worried..
Five days ago I took a blue clear estimator test and it said 3+
(it was first morning urine) and tonight I took one and it came back 2-3 weeks
(diluted urine- drank 4.5- 8ounce cups in those three hours and one bottle of water that hour (no urine since drinking the last bottle)...

I was freaking out and still worried but have read a lot of women having the same problems! Even doing both test at the same time and them being totally different. I know it's not that big of a difference and it's mostly because of the difference of time and diluted urine but I'm so worried now :cry: Nothing is going wrong (knock on wood) and the other test I've taken, the lines are much darker than they were. Elijah's two month angelversary is Wednesday (the 9th)- really hoping for really good news!!! Why must it be at 4pm :nope:

I knew better than to test again.


----------



## despttc

Radiance, :hugs:

Please don't worry. And it would be better not to take any more tests. These tests are after all just tests and not 100% foolproof :) Waiting for 4pm


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Radiance I stopped myself from taking more & more tests as I was driving myself nuts :hugs: I cannot imagine how hard this is for you - roll on 4pm :hugs:

Our Baby Boy is called Elliot William Paul - I call him Elliot or my nickname for him Jelly Tot (no one knows this :haha:) William is a family name that flows down my Dad's side of the family to the male but my brother has 2 daughters and is unlikely to have another so we have used it and Paul is FIL name & DH middle name so we are making that a family name to carry on too :thumbup:
We had the girl name all sorted this one we had to come up with and agree on luckily it was fairly easy :thumbup:


----------



## salamander91

Radiance :hugs: Diluted urine makes a huge difference with those tests. They made me worry early on because they wouldn't change to 3+ for me so I thought my hcg wasn't increasing but my bunny is perfectly fine :thumbup: Good luck with your appointment :hugs:

Our bunny will be Flynn Alan Norman. We decided that we'd pick an Irish name for a boy because my OH is Irish and we both love Flynn. Alan and Norman were my grandads names. They both died earlier this year so it's really special for me to be able to honour them.


----------



## Delamere19

Radiance :hugs: I hope everything goes well for you for your appt.

We are getting no where fast with our name! We have a short list but I don't feel we have found the one yet. It took us most of my pregnancy last time to come up with my ds name. We don't agree on most of them!!!:dohh: I'm jealous of those who have decided.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Radiance :hugs: good luck with your appointment, looking forward to hearing about it

Baby is 26 weeks today :) 

Em xxx


----------



## despttc

Emily, congrats on 26weeks :)

*Yay! 26weeks for me too* :happydance:


----------



## vtjess423

WhitheartsQ said:


> I have a friend named Felicity, she has the Felicity doll and I always thought it was the coolest thing. They looked simillar as well.
> 
> Lovely names, and name ideas ladies!
> 
> We are thinking Oscar Thayne. We call him Oscar occasionally, but I still refer to him as baby quite often.
> 
> Jess, he will just have to get used to the spelling! lol. Love how you had it personalized!


Yes he will! LOL We just got it in the mail yesterday and I stayed up last night to put it on the car seat. I really like how it looks. :thumbup: I'm not sure if hubby saw it this morning though (he was a sleep when I put it on last night). I'll have to see what he says when I get home tonight. LOL 

Congrats on 26 weeks, Emily and desp!! :thumbup:

And Radiance, I'm sure everything is fine. :hugs: Like others have said, those tests are never 100% reliable so I wouldn't starting thinking anything is wrong because of them. I can understand your worry though and having such a late appointment is a pain! Hopefully your day will go by quickly for you!


----------



## Lucy529

Radiance :hugs: praying all goes well at your apt waiting on update 

Congrats on new weeks ladies :D 

I've been feeling nauseas for the past few days it's horrible :(, I have my apt on Thursday I might talk to her about it. My little guy was moving around last night but not as noticeable as before but I used my Doppler and good strong hb but it worries me 

What do you ladies honestly think of the name Ivan, I know it's our choice at the end and we are going with it but I keep getting "so your going with Ivan?"


----------



## Twag

My little man has not been as active either but I also listened in on him this morning on my doppler and a nice stron HB and he does kick just some days he is more active than others I guess they are having a growth spurt :shrug:

My bump aches so I think it is growing it is at the sides where my muscles are and at the bottom :wacko:

I like the name Ivan :thumbup:


----------



## Lucy529

Twag I can tell my bump got bigger LOL it hurts where he's laying it's become his favorite spot low on my left side the top of my bump hurts I guess from my organs getting squished up might be what's causing the nausea? I guess I need to eat smaller portions but am constantly hungry


----------



## melann13

Lucy, I've been having a very similar experience. I get SOOO hungry, but then I eat and feel nauseous. I've been trying to eat more slowly, but sometimes I still feel sick. I almost always have to take antacid in the middle of the night because I wake up with heartburn/indigestion. I also was worried a few times that I didn't feel like LO's movements were very strong, sometimes I felt like she hadn't moved in awhile but then I realized she was, it just wasn't very strong. At the end of last week it was SO strong that DH and I could see my belly bouncing and feel her easily. 
I think it's just a matter of where she is (this morning her kicks have been VERY low again, which just doesn't feel as strong) and when there are growth spurts. I've had an aching bump the last couple days too, so maybe she's just been squished and there will be more space soon.

As for the dolls, I agree, they were quite expensive when I was a kid, and they are obviously more now. Saving up for them was a BIG deal. I bought Josephine for my goddaughter some years ago as she was Native American and my goddgaughter has Native American blood. I usually had "knock off" clothes for them that were made by a family friend, but I think I have both (Samantha and Addy's) REAL Christmas dresses that family gave me for Christmas one year. I had a friend that had Felicity. I thought about contacting her to see if she'd sell it to me, or even trade for one of mine, but no one else knows our name yet and she'd probably think I was crazy if I didn't explain why I wanted it. My Aunt goes to doll shows and collects, and while American Girl Dolls have never been her thing, I'm hopeful that once the baby's born she'll help me find one. I also am getting in touch with a woman who works for AG in hopes that she knows a good way to track one down. Such silly obsessions this pregnancy gives me :)


----------



## Lucy529

Melann sorry your feeling a little crappy like me but gotta say glad am not alone 

I hope your able to find the doll it's so cool I think that you want to do that for your daughter :) I never had those dolls so don't know much about them good luck tho


----------



## Try Rocking

Medic I'm over in the Kootenays. We moved here from the coast about 6.5 years ago. Nice to see someone else from BC! 

Lucy that's why we choose not to tell anyone our name choices. If we love the name that's all that matters and I don't want anyone butting in with their opinion. After the baby comes they'll keep their mouth shut but until then it's like everyone feels it's their job to let us know what they think. 
If that's the name you love then go with it! It doesn't matter what anyone else thinks. :hugs: 

Happy everything I missed! Sorry I skimmed, gotta get Sweetpea off to Preschool!


----------



## vtjess423

Lucy, I agree with the others. If you and your hubby love the name, then I wouldn't let what anyone else thinks of it worry you. I'm sure as soon as your little one is born and they meet him as Ivan, they won't be able to think of him as anything else. I have a friend who's son's name is Nathanson (i.e. Nathan's Son) and when she told a group of us that that would be his name...we were all kind of like what? None of us cared for it. She didn't care as both she and her then husband (Nathan) liked it. And well now he's a handsome 9 year old and the name suits him perfectly; he's the spitting image of his dad! So I think it always works out in the end. :)


----------



## medic76097

We didn't tell anyone our name picks last time and wont be this time either. I didn't want anyone to ruin a name we loved. We changed our minds at the last minute on what to call him anyway. We also wanted it to be a special thing between us... to pick a name that we both loved and to have a reason for picking it. |Calders name means from a stony river. Both Matt and I are water signs in the zodiac, hes got an irish backround and we both seem to be drawn to the water. We lived near a little creek when we got pregnant that we would walk to with our dogs and sit on the beach in the sun and relax. I wanted something unique but not so weird that people would misspell it or mispronounce it. I also (this is the weird part lol) wanted a name that started with the same letter as our last name ...C. For whatever reason, I like the fact that it makes the name sound like a super hero name... Bruce Banner, Peter Parker, Lex Luthor.... lol 
Naming your child is so personal that we couldn't share it with anyone till he was born. 
Name your baby what you want, and for whatever reason you want and don't worry!


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks ladies were going with Ivan bc we love it and the meaning too like you guys said at the end of the day he's my son so they can like it or not we haven't told many people just a few my family mostly they're some that ask that I might just start saying we're not sure yet


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Lucy I think Ivan is really cute. I agree with the others though. If you and dh love it, thats what matters most.


----------



## Acorn

Radiance- I hope things go well today! Those tests can drive you nuts and the amount of water you drink does make a big difference. 

I really like Ivan. Not sure why someone would have a strong opinion on that one. We keep the name a secret too. I don't really care to have someone ruin a name I like for me. I told my mom this time around what I am thinking as my dad passed away recently and I felt like it was a special thing to include her in. She really liked Blake, now if I could just get the hubby on board!! I love names with special meaning, I just haven't found any that have a name and meaning I like....I think it's pretty awesome if you can do that!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Lucy Ivan is a lovely name 

Does anyone else get pain just under their ribs that feels like a stitch and then realise baby has been there most of the time you're stood it? Feels like my skin is damaged but on the inside lol x


----------



## Piperette

tinkerbellsie said:


> Does anyone else get pain just under their ribs that feels like a stitch and then realise baby has been there most of the time you're stood it? Feels like my skin is damaged but on the inside lol x

I thankfully haven't had it with this pregnancy yet *touches wood*, but had it with my 1st. It very much sounds like rib flare to me. Very painful indeed. I had it from quite early-ish on until pretty much the end of the pregnancy. I put it down to our wee man being transverse for quite a while in there and bruising me from the inside due to his position.


----------



## melann13

I have had a lot of rib pain and at times it is painful to lay on my side. I find myself arching my back to stretch it out. My uterus isn't up there yet, but for me I think it's the ligaments stretching to make room for my stomach and lungs which are crammed pretty far up there. It goes in streaks. My LO likes to hang out pretty low, so it's not her jamming me yet! Every pregnant woman or recent mom I've mentioned it to, says "yup, getting ready to hit third tri! Only gets worse!" It sucks, but usually stretching my arms up or reclining to give more room is helpful.


----------



## ttcfurrever

Have you all been to childbirth/parenting classes. DH and I decided to skip the childbirth class since I'm a labor and delivery nurse and having a c-section. But, we're taking the first time parents class on the 26th. I can't believe that everything is moving so fast now. We still haven't painted the nursery, but my mom gave us the money for the crib and dresser so we ordered that this past weekend. My sister is buying the glider for us once I settle on one. I finally registered this past weekend too!


----------



## despttc

Happy 25weeks, ttcfurrever :)


----------



## ttcfurrever

despttc said:


> Happy 25weeks, ttcfurrever :)

Thank you darling! Happy 26 weeks to you :flower:


----------



## melann13

DH and I start baby classes tonight. Insurance covers it. 6 weeks, once a week, 2.5 hours each time. $90. The first three weeks are labor and delivery primarily. Weeks 4 and 5 are newborn care (and carseat installation :) and week 6 is breastfeeding basics. I'm kind of excited :)
Just waiting on a finishing touch for the nursery to come from ebay, and other than the crib skirt I made we don't have bedding yet, but I registered for it, and DH's mom made a quilt. So I'm waiting. We're using a bedside co-sleeper and sleepsacks at the beginning anyway, so it's no big deal.


----------



## Twag

Our 1st class is the 18th November and last one is on the 15th December

We have no nursery furniture yet or buggy and I am getting anxious :wacko:


----------



## vtjess423

I never took any birthing or new baby classes either with my first. I actually bought some DVDs that I watched. One thing I really wanted to take was an infant CPR class but I never got around to it. I'm lucky though that my husband is a EMT/Paramedic and had taught CPR for a while. :) I still want to get around to taking it though one of these days. I should look into that.

I logged onto my Microsoft Health Vault account (I can view all my lab results here) today and saw that my results from my GTT was up and decided to take a look. I passed!! :happydance: That's a relief to me. But they also did a full blood work up and I had some numbers outside the normal range. I'm not sure what that means though. So I'm waiting to see if I get a call from my OB nurse as they only call if there are concerns. My numbers weren't that far out of the ranges so I'm hoping it's nothing too bad!

As for setting up for baby...we honestly aren't even sure where we are going to put him yet. Eventually I think the boys are going to share a room so we are all on the same floor...but I don't think that will happen for a while as I don't want my newborn to wake my older son. :) So I think the plan is to rearrange our bedroom and set up the pack-n-play and have him sleep there at first. But our room is a mess right now and so I have a lot of things to do if that's going to happen! :dohh:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Radiance hope your appointment went ok

Em xxx


----------



## WhitheartsQ

My ribs drive me crazy! The bottom part feels like it is being pushed out, while the top part feels like it needs to be stretched and get pushed out. Odd feeling.

We haven't set up baby room yet. I do have some things for it though.

Our hospital offers free classes, so I am signed up to take them mid November.


----------



## Acorn

I haven't had too much in the way of rib pain yet. I get a really bad pain right at the front of my belly and it hurts SO bad. It feels better if I lay on my back or get on all fours. I am for sure asking about that at my next appointment. I woke up in the middle of the night with it last night and I wanted to cry! Anyone else have this or know what it is?

I just decided which room to use for the nursery and decided on a paint color and have the bedding. My husband has to move his office to the basement and then I have to move guest furniture where his office was to make room for the nursery. Then I ordered a twin bed set for our daughter so I can get the nursery set from her for baby's room. Whew! I hope we can get that moving soon!

I took birthing classes and nothing else last time around. I wish I would have skipped the birthing class (hypnobirthing book was much more helpful). I would have loved to take a hypnobirthing class, but they are super expensive. I really do wish I would have taken the breastfeeding course the hospital offered though. I thought it would come more naturally than it did and was a big struggle for me.


----------



## ttcfurrever

melann13 said:


> DH and I start baby classes tonight. Insurance covers it. 6 weeks, once a week, 2.5 hours each time. $90. The first three weeks are labor and delivery primarily. Weeks 4 and 5 are newborn care (and carseat installation :) and week 6 is breastfeeding basics. I'm kind of excited :)
> Just waiting on a finishing touch for the nursery to come from ebay, and other than the crib skirt I made we don't have bedding yet, but I registered for it, and DH's mom made a quilt. So I'm waiting. We're using a bedside co-sleeper and sleepsacks at the beginning anyway, so it's no big deal.

My insurance doesn't cover it, but the total is only $75 for the parents class and the breastfeeding, so not too bad. I'm excited about it :happydance:



Twag said:


> Our 1st class is the 18th November and last one is on the 15th December
> 
> We have no nursery furniture yet or buggy and I am getting anxious :wacko:

We haven't gotten our stroller or carseat yet...hoping my dad or one of the inlaws will pick it up for the baby shower.



vtjess423 said:


> I never took any birthing or new baby classes either with my first. I actually bought some DVDs that I watched. One thing I really wanted to take was an infant CPR class but I never got around to it. I'm lucky though that my husband is a EMT/Paramedic and had taught CPR for a while. :) I still want to get around to taking it though one of these days. I should look into that.
> 
> I logged onto my Microsoft Health Vault account (I can view all my lab results here) today and saw that my results from my GTT was up and decided to take a look. I passed!! :happydance: That's a relief to me. But they also did a full blood work up and I had some numbers outside the normal range. I'm not sure what that means though. So I'm waiting to see if I get a call from my OB nurse as they only call if there are concerns. My numbers weren't that far out of the ranges so I'm hoping it's nothing too bad!
> 
> As for setting up for baby...we honestly aren't even sure where we are going to put him yet. Eventually I think the boys are going to share a room so we are all on the same floor...but I don't think that will happen for a while as I don't want my newborn to wake my older son. :) So I think the plan is to rearrange our bedroom and set up the pack-n-play and have him sleep there at first. But our room is a mess right now and so I have a lot of things to do if that's going to happen! :dohh:

Ours will probably sleep in the pack and play for the first month or two in our room. Even though the nursery is just down the hall I think I'll be too paranoid to let her sleep in there at the beginning. 

Yay for passing the GTT!!! Trust me, GD is so sucky :nope:



WhitheartsQ said:


> My ribs drive me crazy! The bottom part feels like it is being pushed out, while the top part feels like it needs to be stretched and get pushed out. Odd feeling.
> 
> We haven't set up baby room yet. I do have some things for it though.
> 
> Our hospital offers free classes, so I am signed up to take them mid November.

Free classes, how awesome! I wanted to take our classes in November, but they're offered the same week as Thanksgiving and we'll be out of town.



Acorn said:


> I haven't had too much in the way of rib pain yet. I get a really bad pain right at the front of my belly and it hurts SO bad. It feels better if I lay on my back or get on all fours. I am for sure asking about that at my next appointment. I woke up in the middle of the night with it last night and I wanted to cry! Anyone else have this or know what it is?
> 
> I just decided which room to use for the nursery and decided on a paint color and have the bedding. My husband has to move his office to the basement and then I have to move guest furniture where his office was to make room for the nursery. Then I ordered a twin bed set for our daughter so I can get the nursery set from her for baby's room. Whew! I hope we can get that moving soon!
> 
> I took birthing classes and nothing else last time around. I wish I would have skipped the birthing class (hypnobirthing book was much more helpful). I would have loved to take a hypnobirthing class, but they are super expensive. I really do wish I would have taken the breastfeeding course the hospital offered though. I thought it would come more naturally than it did and was a big struggle for me.

I hope that pain goes away, it sounds awful. I was so planning on doing hypnobirthing, but I was informed that due to a prior uterine resection that I have to have a c-section. How did it work out for you? Are you taking a BF class this go round?


----------



## Acorn

I hope that pain goes away, it sounds awful. I was so planning on doing hypnobirthing, but I was informed that due to a prior uterine resection that I have to have a c-section. How did it work out for you? Are you taking a BF class this go round?[/QUOTE]

Hypnobirthing worked really well for me. I actually didn't do a lot of the visualization things they suggested, but rather mostly focused on keeping my body relaxed and letting it do it's thing. I came to the hospital fully dilated after laboring at home for 10 hours. They got the birthing tub ready and I gave birth to her in the water less than 2 hours after getting to the hospital. It really was an amazing experience for me.

I feel like after BFing my daughter for 16 months, and encountering several problems, that I am confident in my ability to nurse this time around, so I probably will not take any classes.


----------



## goldstns

I signed up for a bunch of classes.... lets see....
Child birth
Boot camp for daddy's
breastfeeding
baby's/booties/baths
financial class (it was free with one of my other classes)


----------



## mommytobe11

I took a breastfeeding class before my son was born and highly recommend it for any mommies that want to give BFing a try! I don't think I would have been successful if I didn't have the knowledge from that class.


----------



## salamander91

I'm going to be induced by 38 weeks which means I have at most 99 days left now :happydance: YAY DOUBLE DIGITS :happydance:

Also V-day tomorrow :thumbup:


I haven't signed up for my classes yet because I can't decide which ones to take. I'm definitely doing the visit to the labour ward to see what its like and the class after birth where they show you how to bath/change baby etc... 

Not sure about the classes about labour though as I think a lot of it won't be relevant to me with being induced and I'll probably get upset hearing about all the natural water births they're all planning :blush:


----------



## Twag

Congrats on Double Digits :happydance:

We were offered a one day course from the NHS for free but we have decided to do NCT classes which are expensive but they are 6 classes and cover a breastfeeding class and meet up after babies are born so I think it is worth it tbh :thumbup:


----------



## shellideaks

I'm not taking any classes, but I have done this 2 times already so I'm pretty confident in knowing what to expect lol.


----------



## despttc

Congrats on *Double Digits*, Sal :) :flower:


----------



## Delamere19

Congrats to those in double digits! :happydance:

I did an NCT course last time and it was great. Only 6 couples so it was a nice no of people. We all met up after the babies were born and I'm still in touch with a couple of them.

My sis is going to antenatal and I'm going to go with her as her support. I have already had a baby so I know most of the stuff but I thought seen as it was over 3 years ago a little refresher wouldn't hurt!

My son has been potty training this week so apart from my MW appointment on tue I haven't been able to go out. I am so pleased though, this is the 4th day nappy free and we have a few accidents but also had wees on the potty and a poop too :happydance: So proud of my DS. I have to say I am finding it quite tiring though cos I'm up and down all the time so I will be glad when he has got the hang of it all.

x


----------



## lian_83

We'll also do a 2-day class, quite costly at $130. But since were kinda clueless and on our own, thought we just have to do this.


----------



## Lucy529

No classes for me, I can't find anything that is close enough to me except breast feeding which I can't do anyway luckily I know enough about babies to be ok


----------



## vtjess423

Delamere19 said:


> My son has been potty training this week so apart from my MW appointment on tue I haven't been able to go out. I am so pleased though, this is the 4th day nappy free and we have a few accidents but also had wees on the potty and a poop too :happydance: So proud of my DS. I have to say I am finding it quite tiring though cos I'm up and down all the time so I will be glad when he has got the hang of it all.

That's great that your son is doing so well with potty traning. :thumbup: We really want to get our son started on it as well but I'm just not sure he's ready yet. We've tried to start a few times on weekends but he just looses interest and won't sit on the potty when it's time. I don't want to scare him off of it so we are not pushing but it would be great to have him potty trained before this little one is born. I think having to deal with one in diapers is plenty! LOL


----------



## Delamere19

vtjess423 said:


> Delamere19 said:
> 
> 
> My son has been potty training this week so apart from my MW appointment on tue I haven't been able to go out. I am so pleased though, this is the 4th day nappy free and we have a few accidents but also had wees on the potty and a poop too :happydance: So proud of my DS. I have to say I am finding it quite tiring though cos I'm up and down all the time so I will be glad when he has got the hang of it all.
> 
> That's great that your son is doing so well with potty traning. :thumbup: We really want to get our son started on it as well but I'm just not sure he's ready yet. We've tried to start a few times on weekends but he just looses interest and won't sit on the potty when it's time. I don't want to scare him off of it so we are not pushing but it would be great to have him potty trained before this little one is born. I think having to deal with one in diapers is plenty! LOLClick to expand...

Honestly I have tried about two or three times but he wasnt interested in potty at all and wouldn't even sit on it. We have started this time with a reward bag where if he wees or poops on potty or toilet he gets a little something. Working so far but going to lessen the treats next wk. Had 2 poops on potty this wk which I am so chuffed about. Think you will know when he is ready. My ds kept saying things like he was going to go in the corner to poop x


----------



## vtjess423

Delamere19 said:


> Honestly I have tried about two or three times but he wasnt interested in potty at all and wouldn't even sit on it. We have started this time with a reward bag where if he wees or poops on potty or toilet he gets a little something. Working so far but going to lessen the treats next wk. Had 2 poops on potty this wk which I am so chuffed about. Think you will know when he is ready. My ds kept saying things like he was going to go in the corner to poop x

Thanks for advice, Del. Yeah my son isn't quite that far a long yet. He'll sometimes tell us WHEN he pooped but not when he's going to. And even that's not consistent. He even will sometimes deny he's gone when he obviously has. I'm not conerned that he's not ready as I know a lot of boys aren't ready until at least 3 and he's just 2 1/2 this month. I just know it would be easier on us if he was! :winkwink: I like the rewards idea and will have to come up with something similar for when he is ready. I know a lot of parents use stickers as a reward....and my son does like stickers...but he usually likes LOTS of stickers so I don't think just one will do . LOL


----------



## melann13

Our class was great. They did have a video of a birth, nothing too gory, but definitely full view of crowning etc. Some of the women were talking about water births. I know they can be great, but personally it just doesn't sound appealing to me at all, so I figure I just need to go with what makes me comfortable. My hospital/birthing center does have tub and showers in each room, which I think I would like for the labor part, but not the delivery part. I hope to have an active labor and will be requesting a squat bar to use to pull up on. The woman in the video last night did it all natural and took on many of the same positions that look comfortable to me. I've always been one to have SEVERE menstrual cramps, like on the floor crying and throwing up, and I have to imagine that many of the same positions that help then (on all fours or kneeling with my head on the ground) will be comforting then too.
Poor DH is a little freaked out that he wants to be a part of everything and be comforting, but he knows that when I have had my horrid cramps the last thing I want is for him to touch me or encourage me. I reminded him that while the pain will be there, the emotions of the situation will be completely different, since it's all for the sake of the baby, not AF, and so I'd imagine that I'll be more open to his comfort.

On a side note:
I mentioned to the teacher last night that I get achy way down low in my abdomen sometimes, kind of like menstrual cramps, but not sharp, just achy, and that they go away within several minutes usually. She got this freaked out look on her face and told me to "keep an eye on it." I'll ask my doc when I see him tomorrow, but I hadn't worried about this at all as I assumed it was either mild BH contractions, or just stretching. The only reason I brought it up to her was because she was talking abotu BH contractions.
These aches are pretty mild, so I didn't think anything of it! Anybody else?


----------



## Piperette

melann13, it really sounds like BH and is most likely nothing to worry about. I had them quite a lot with my 1st and have them with this pregnancy too.


----------



## Piperette

As for me: I can't believe that this is my last week in 2nd trimester. Only 98 days to go. The wee man is now the size of an eggplant and is wriggling around like crazy.


----------



## Radiance

**Blood Test**

My hCG levels were 7,000 and under it, it said they diluted it.

Not sure if that's good...
We think I'm 5.5-6.5 weeks pregnant. So the number did fall in between.


----------



## melann13

@Radiance, unfortunately a single HCG reading can't tell you much, but that sounds nice and high to me. At 4 weeks I had 73.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Radiance - I never had blood hcg measured so dong know what they are meant to be. What happens next? Do they repeat them or do you have an early scan or anything?

Em xxx


----------



## despttc

Radiance, the values sound good to me. Don't worry,dear :)


----------



## Cakemumma

Hi jellybeans!!!

I hope you're all well. All seems ok here apart from the constant exhaustion.


----------



## despttc

I had a full 8 hour sleep last night,but still woke up feeling pretty exhausted :-(


----------



## Worriedk

Hi all. Sorry I havent been on for ages. Been so busy sorti g house after movibg. Also been crazy busy with work. 
Hope u are all well.
Im good but have pelvic arthropathy which is agony so have physio next week so hoping that helps. 
Well, yesterday was day 1 of potty training dd. She used potty 3 times and had 3 accidents. Today on day2 she has uused potty twice and one accident a d its only 10.15am.
Is this good or not? Ive no idea. Suppose later today will tell.
Having no idea if making progress or not!
Any advice would be great. Just wanting her outta nappies before baby comes along.
Hopr u r all keeping well and getti g prepared for new arrivals in new year.


----------



## salamander91

I actually managed six hours of sleep last night which is awesome for me since this week I've been having about 3 hours of interrupted sleep. Still exhausted though. 

I had a hospital appointment today and found out my home scales are actually wrong and I've put on 11lbs so far not 6lbs which has got me down a bit because I'm only just about within acceptable weight gain now :nope:

V-DAY today though!! :happydance:


----------



## Lucy529

Happy v day Sal !!!!! :happydance: 

Worried gl with potty training I have no experience but rewarding her when she uses the potty might help, sorry not much help :) 

Cakemumma :wave: 

Well only slep for 4 hours :( ugh I'm sleepy but can't seem to fall asleep I might try ambien, dr said it was ok every now and then, tonight so I can actually sleep a bit I got a full day today hope I make it


----------



## Ameli

Happy V Day, Salamander!


----------



## Cakemumma

despttc said:


> I had a full 8 hour sleep last night,but still woke up feeling pretty exhausted :-(

It doesn't stop does it.


----------



## Cakemumma

Happy v day sal.

Hi Lucy, 4 hours isn't enough you must be shattered.

Just eaten lunch and now I can't move.


----------



## Acorn

melann13- The absolute last thing I wanted in labor was for DH to touch me. It's funny because all of our birthing classes were focused on how he could physically support me and once I was in labor I wanted none of it. I wouldn't be surprised if you didn't want to be touched either. I would discuss with him before hand how he can encourage you more on the emotional end. My DH was a great encourager, so I felt like he was still involved. 

I am considering potty training soon as well. DD is showing signs of readiness, but we'll see. She is super interested, but rarely produces anything on the potty. We are just letting her go when she asks at the moment just to get her comfortable with the potty before we go full in on the training. I wouldn't stress too much if it doesn't happen before this one comes. I know lots of people who have had their kiddos go through a regression after the baby comes and have to basically potty train all over again.

Radiance- I don't know much about the levels, but keep us updated! Do you know when you are supposed to go back?


----------



## lindsayms05

Radiance, I think that level sounds just fine for how far along they think you are! Good luck and can't wait to hear an update. :)

Sorry to those having trouble sleeping and good luck to those currently potty training! As for me, I slept pretty well, but had crazy crazy dreams again. I'm trying not to over analyze this one, but I dreamed that I had the baby and on her first day home, I actually took her to my parents house and decided to go to the mall? While at the mall, I got caught up with a girl who was shop lifting and I had to run from police. I also lost my shoes and had to wear mismatched flip flops home. What the heck? Lol

I have my ultrasound this afternoon at 4!! I'm so excited, but this day is dragging. It's only 10 AM here, and the students are wild because it is homecoming week! I'm hoping they will at least try to get a 3D look at the baby during my scan, but I'm not sure if they will. My doctor never really said why I was having another one, but I don't think he was worried about anything. I'm hoping everything still looks good with the baby and maybe I'll actually get a decent profile picture of her. :)


----------



## despttc

Happy V-Day, Sal :happydance:

Cakemumma, this was the first day I could sleep straight 8hours and it didn't help :-( Hoping the situation improves :sigh:


----------



## despttc

Lindsay, good luck on your ultrasound :thumbup:


----------



## medic76097

Acorn said:


> melann13- The absolute last thing I wanted in labor was for DH to touch me. It's funny because all of our birthing classes were focused on how he could physically support me and once I was in labor I wanted none of it. I wouldn't be surprised if you didn't want to be touched either. I would discuss with him before hand how he can encourage you more on the emotional end. My DH was a great encourager, so I felt like he was still involved.
> 
> I am considering potty training soon as well. DD is showing signs of readiness, but we'll see. She is super interested, but rarely produces anything on the potty. We are just letting her go when she asks at the moment just to get her comfortable with the potty before we go full in on the training. I wouldn't stress too much if it doesn't happen before this one comes. I know lots of people who have had their kiddos go through a regression after the baby comes and have to basically potty train all over again.
> 
> Radiance- I don't know much about the levels, but keep us updated! Do you know when you are supposed to go back?

I was the same way in labour. I didn't want anyone touching me or talking to me. I basically just tuned everyone out. My cousin was there as our birth coach along with my DH and once my contractions got to the point where I couldn't laugh along with them during, I just closed my eyes and stopped talking to them all together. lol They were getting frustrated that I wasn't telling them when I was contracting so they had no idea when I was having one unless they were looking at me. Even during the pushing stage, the doc tried to have them hold my legs and that's the one and only time I spoke... shouted actually. :dohh: I told them to stop touching me... and stop talking. I just needed to be left alone to do my thing. |The nurse kept trying to put wash cloths and stuff on my forehead. It just made me angry. Weirdest part was when I was in labour before it started to get intense, I told the nurse I had to pee, and hobbled off to the bathroom in the delivery room and mid pee she sent my hubby and cousin in to support me.... WTF! I was PEEING! I kicked them out right away. lol Other then that, I was a happy smiling laughing ball of fun when I was in labour. I had a great delivery and was up and showered by noon (he was born at 8:08am). I wanted to go home right away but because he was early we had to stay a few days. Im not sure that Im looking forward to labour this time. Im not scared but Im nervous now that I sort of know what to expect. Plus, I was watching you tube videos of births yesterday and my DH walked in and just the look on my face was enough to get him to ask what I was watching... it sort of freaked me out. I KNOW what birth looks like, I have delivered babies at work but I didn't think about what was happening to my poor lady bits when I was delivering last time... I also refused to look down there for two months after... I wouldn't even feel to see how bad it was. lol


----------



## ohsnapb

I would like to join this group. after having 5 mcs I've been pretty cautious this pregnancy. but today I hit the 3Rd trimester so it really logs like I'm going to have this baby. I'm due the 12th with a girl


----------



## Herbert680

No symptoms for me apart from feeling very hungry all the time.


----------



## despttc

I get hungry easily, but lose all my hunger when I see food. Kind of intriguing, I know :)


----------



## despttc

Welcome, ohsnapb :hi: Happy 27weeks :)

Herbert, when are you due?


----------



## eddjanuary10

Haven't been on here in a while. Hope everyone's ok time has zoomed by for me this last month or so cant believe its third tri this week! Things are good atm, hyperemesis is no longer a part of my daily life and I am looking huge right now big baby bump :) can't sleep at night and can't shake a cold I've had for 3weeks now but aside from that all good! Feeling very excited to meet baby & a teeny bit nervous for labour/delivery now! My little boy talks to bump every day and is always saying how he can't wait to meet baby in January right after his birthday <3


----------



## Delamere19

Morning. Haven't been on in a few days. Been busy with potty training. It's going well for most part. I'm just wondering how I get to the next stage of getting out and about with my son out of nappies. I think it might yet be another few days at least before we can go anywhere, he does wee on the potty but I still need to remind him about it so he's not yet at the stage where he knows when he wants to go and I'm worried pull ups when we go out will confuse him.:nope:

So as for my pregnancy I have been feeling quite dizzy for a day or so. It's a little easier today but it's making me quite headachy. Been struggling to walk far too as I get a stitch and pain in my bump. My MW says I need a support band so I am looking at them ATM. 

Hope everyone else is well. X


----------



## Twag

Morning ladies, So I had my 25 weeks midwife appointment Friday and bump measures a perfect 25 weeks and I was told that at this point it does not look like I will need a GTT :happydance:
My BP is 105/90 which doesn't mean anything to me but my Mum is concerned as she said top number was low and bottom number was high :wacko: does anyone else think I have anything to be worried about? Midwife didn't seem concerned :shrug:


----------



## salamander91

Twag said:


> Morning ladies, So I had my 25 weeks midwife appointment Friday and bump measures a perfect 25 weeks and I was told that at this point it does not look like I will need a GTT :happydance:
> My BP is 105/90 which doesn't mean anything to me but my Mum is concerned as she said top number was low and bottom number was high :wacko: does anyone else think I have anything to be worried about? Midwife didn't seem concerned :shrug:

105 is normal but 90 is borderline high. I wouldn't worry about it if the midwife wasn't.

I got my info off here. There's a picture which really helps.

https://www.bloodpressureuk.org/BloodPressureandyou/Thebasics/Bloodpressurechart


----------



## despttc

Twag, as Sal said 105 is normal but 90 is a tiny bit high. But a single 90 value is not a cause for concern. Only if value is persistently high,does it need attention


----------



## Twag

Thanks Ladies I will be sure to bring it up with my midwife at my next appointment :thumbup:


----------



## Exmxb

Hi, can you remove me from the list? Was due on January 18th but suffered a missed miscarriage in July. Thank you.


----------



## Ameli

:hugs: Exmxb and congrats on your new pregnancy. FX it's a sticky rainbow baby for you!


----------



## melann13

Sooo I failed my 1 hr GTT by one point. Apparently the fact that I had my low amount of caffeine that morning, and I don't eat a lot of sweets or drink soda ever may be the culprit. I understand that they're testing to see how your body ramps up insulin production in response to sugar, but when you don't eat a lot of sugar, your body's insulin production slows down and doesn't respond as quickly to a large intake, i.e. the orange syrup garbage they have you chug. So doctor says to carbo load for the three days before my three hour test to show that my body can ramp up insulin production in response. You would think I'd be confident in passing this time since I only failed the starter test by a single point (141 instead of 140), but the EXACT same thing happened to my lab mate and she failed the 3 hr by 2 points. I know stress can lower insulin production as well, so I'm trying to remain calm...
My plan is to be careful about sugar the next few days (test is on Fri) so that I don't have any extra in my system at the time of the test and eat lots of complex carbs to step up production. Also trying to go for a brisk walk after every meal to increase insulin. Wish me luck.


----------



## Ameli

Good luck Melann! I have mine in 2 weeks.


----------



## Lucy529

Good luck melann !!


----------



## Radiance

Ultrasound tomorrow. Very anxious as my hCG levels only went up 1500 out of the expecting 6000. I know most of you say not to stress or to be relaxed and I know you all mean it in the best way but it is impossible. Once you hit the "safe zone" and then past the 20 week mark you never think of hearing that your baby no longer has a heartbeat. I'm absolutely terrified for my appointment. I'm not too stress but very scared as I have no clue what to expect. Very scared to hear I have a miss miscarriage or blighted ovum.


----------



## Twag

Twag said:


> Morning ladies, So I had my 25 weeks midwife appointment Friday and bump measures a perfect 25 weeks and I was told that at this point it does not look like I will need a GTT :happydance:
> My BP is 105/90 which doesn't mean anything to me but my Mum is concerned as she said top number was low and bottom number was high :wacko: does anyone else think I have anything to be worried about? Midwife didn't seem concerned :shrug:

Ok so I feel like a complete doofus and I am going to blame this on baby brain but my BP is actually 105/70 (I checked my midwife notes!) not a clue where I got the 90 from :dohh:


----------



## Twag

Good luck for your ultrasound tomorrow Radiance and I won't tell you any of those things as I am absolutely petrified every time I go for a scan or my midwife appointments I don't think I will be happy until he arrives safe & sound :dohh:

:hugs:


----------



## despttc

Radiance, good luck on tomorrow's appt. Praying that you get to hear a good strong heartbeat clearly <3

Mel, good luck on next test. Fx the values come fine

Twag, happy to hear its 70 :) My pregnancy brain is far far worse than yours :haha:. Today I asked a relative of mine how her dad is. I completely forgot that he passed away more than a year back. Thank goodness she took it sportively and even joked about my confusion


----------



## despttc

Exmxb, Fx this is a sticky bean


----------



## despttc

THIRD TRIMESTER!!!

Can't believe I'm 27weeks today!(Sorry if I sound like a drama queen :haha: )I sure wish time would slow down a bit :(


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats desp!!!!!


----------



## Try Rocking

Good luck Radiance :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Happy third trimester desptcc!


We went away for the weekend! It's the last time we'll see our families (moms/dads/sisters/brothers/nieces/nephews) until after Baby Boy arrives. It was a last minute decision but I'm so glad we went! 
I slept like shit for 2 of the 3 nights but it was still worth it. Baby Boy has been moving a ton, bouncing on my bladder and enjoying the space while he has it. 
He has been bouncing off my pelvis lately, not sure what he's hitting me with down there but when he does it out of the blue it's a bit shocking lol 
Things are good otherwise, I have an ultrasound in 1 week to check on things and hopefully finally confirm that he has a penis!


----------



## Worriedk

Thinking of you radiance today for your scan.
Delamere- I totally understand, we r potty training too. Today is day 5 so venturing out to see how it goes. Going to feed ducks and getting dd a new coat and hat as getting very cold. 
Hope u girls r all keeping well. The weeks r flying past.
We still have so much to do in house to get organised. Still need to decorate the 3 bedrooms and we have ordered new bathroom so will be out of house for a few days in a few weeks. Ahhh.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Radiance - thinking of you today, let us know how you get on

Despttc - yay!!!!

I'm 27 weeks today too!! Third trimester!!!! So exiting!!

Em xxx


----------



## Twag

Radiance thinking of you today :hugs:

Happy 3rd Tri Ladies :yipee:

I am down to DOUBLE DIGITS :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## despttc

Emily, yay!!

Try rockin, good luck on the scan 

Worried, :thumbup: on potty training


----------



## lian_83

Threads getting exciting with so many milestones. Holidays are nearing as well!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Heidi had her little girl! Details on FB!

As we all start popping out our jelly beans, as much as I'd like to update the front page with birth announcements, I will not be doing so. I'll be busy in early January taking care of my own new jelly bean, as well as toddler, and the little time I do have to spend on bnb will be updating my journal and commenting on friends' journals. I'm sure you understand :)

Final stretch ladies!! :dance:


----------



## Lucy529

Radiance good luck today Hun sending good vibes your way !!!

Happy new weeks ladies !!! We're getting to the end :) 

Heidi congrats on your little girl !!!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Congratulations Heidi! Hope your little girl is doing well 

Em xxx


----------



## vtjess423

Congrats to Heidi! And I hope your little girl is thriving! :)

And Radiance, all the best today!! :hugs:

Congrats on all the new milestones this week. I just hit third trimester yesterday myself! :happydance: I finally kind of announced on FB yesterday by adding a pregnancy countdown app to my page. LOL Looking at the number of days left really put it into prespective that I'll be holding my little boy in my arms soon. I'm excited but also very nervous. I'm not sure how I'm going to handle two!! :dohh: We've been having some behavior problems with my 2 year old lately and with a new baby brother added to that, I don't know how that's going to go. He's normally such a sweet boy so I don't know why he's acting the way he is and it worries me how he'll be around a small baby. Hopefully he'll take to being a great big brother. There will be some big changes where he won't get all of mommy and daddy's attention and I hope he's up for the challenge. FX!!! Anyway, that's my worry rant for the day. I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## xxemmyxx

I don't have facebook!! Can someone tell me is markswife ok? What happened? 

We have been together since ttc!


----------



## despttc

Jess :hugs: Hope he'll get over this transition period real quick. He'll be a wonderful brother,for sure :)


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Emmy, markswife is doing great. As is her baby Hayley. Let me copy and paste what info I can from fb.


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Ok, here are some details.
Hayley Judith Harris was born Oct 9 at 9:02 pm. Markswife had an emergency C-section due to preeclampsia. Hayley was 27.5 weeks along and measuring 4 weeks behind. She was born weighing 1 lb 6 oz. In her mothers words she is "thriving"!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Thanks so much whits! Goodness me what a shock! 

Markswife Congratulations on the birth of your little girl, I hope she continues to thrive and you can update us soon :hugs:


----------



## melann13

Thinking of you Radiance! :hugs:


----------



## Acorn

ohsnapb- Welcome and congrats!

Radiance- Thinking of you today and hoping things go well!

vtjess423- Hoping it&#8217;s a short phase with the behavior issues! I am still worried about DD sharing attention with the baby. I hope it goes well and he will adjust quickly.

Markswife- congrats on your little girl! I hope she continues to do well!

We painted the nursery this weekend. Feeling better now that it's done. I will do an accent wall (probably stripes), but I am waiting for my mom to come help on that one :)


----------



## Delamere19

Whoop just seen that I'm on 99 days to go!!!! :happydance: can't wait to meet my little man. I'm really liking the name Thomas at the moment. What do you all think? Think it goes well with my sons name Samuel x

And congratulations markswife of the birth of your daughter xxx best wishes to you.


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Congrats on double digits Del!! I really like Thomas. It would go well with Samuel.


----------



## goldstns

Thanks Whit! CONGRATS on a baby girl Markswife.


----------



## live_in_hope

a birth!! Oh wow, congrats Markswife! Im so pleased to hear baby Hayley is thriving! Awww lovely! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Lucy529

Del yay!!! On double digits :)


----------



## melann13

@Delamere, I think Thomas is nice. Would you call him Tommy when he's little? I guess it depends if you call your other son Sammy :)


----------



## Try Rocking

Delamere I think it's a great name for your son! And it does go very well with Samuel! 

Happy double digits!


----------



## Ameli

I love the name Thomas too. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## lian_83

I'm also double digits! Yay! Now, it's starting to be less surreal.


----------



## Lucy529

Lian Congrats on double digits. !!!


----------



## despttc

Del and Lian, happy double digits :)


----------



## Twag

Happy Double Digits Ladies


----------



## hakunamatata

I just hit the 70's today, pretty exciting. Things are moving along for everyone!

Hope your scan goes perfectly today Radiance :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

Radiance thinking of you today Hun


----------



## Twag

Exciting HM :yipee:

Good luck today Radiance :hugs:


----------



## Lola_0106

Hi everyone! I haven't had chance to read through the many many posts I have missed so I hope everyone is doing well!

Just an update really, I haven't been around in several months due to very severe SPD, which is made so much worse by existing back problems :( I've only managed to work for 9 days during the whole pregnancy so far. My EDD was changed to 31st Jan and I am very happy to say we are expecting a baby boy, Toby. I'm pretty much on bed rest now until baby either makes an appearance or they induce me, which is looking likely at 38 weeks.

Not long to go now everyone! xx


----------



## wrightywales

Happy double digits Lian and Del

Good luck with your scan Radiance

xx


----------



## wolfQ

Taking the gestational diabetes test today, hope I will pass! I'm a bit of a sugar addict so I'm kind of worried. :(


----------



## xxemmyxx

wolfQ said:


> Taking the gestational diabetes test today, hope I will pass! I'm a bit of a sugar addict so I'm kind of worried. :(

I had mine today too! Jeeeeez it was boring! I'm a sugar addict too, hope we pass [-o&lt;


----------



## Radiance

hakunamatata said:


> I just hit the 70's today, pretty exciting. Things are moving along for everyone!
> 
> Hope your scan goes perfectly today Radiance :hugs:




Lucy529 said:


> Radiance thinking of you today Hun




Twag said:


> Exciting HM :yipee:
> 
> Good luck today Radiance :hugs:




wrightywales said:


> Happy double digits Lian and Del
> 
> Good luck with your scan Radiance
> 
> xx

Thank you everyone! Nerves are starting to set in.. :wacko:


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Radiance :hugs:


----------



## Delamere19

Thanks for your congrats everyone on my double digits.

Got a really sore bump today. It's always lower down so I've ordered a support belt as my midwife suggested. Can't take much more of it, I don't even have to walk far to feel it. My sister even said my bump looked low today.

My living room is a tip cos my son and step nephew are playing. I don't think I'm going to have the energy to tidy up again! Feels like a never ending task.

Was soooo mad at myself last night. My OH is away with work til tonight so I had to put my son to bed alone which has been a task cos he has moved into a big bed and hasn't been wanting to go. Anyway things went pretty well and he was asleep in 15 mins. When I was going to bed I put the monitor in my pocket and accidentally pressed a button that plays music and discovered that the only way to stop it is to turn the main monitor off in my sons room but by then he had woken up and was crying. After a few choice words I went to comfort him but he didn't want to know me and I left him and luckily he self settled and went back to sleep! It's a new monitor so that's a lesson learnt right there!!!

Looking forward to my bed for sure tonight, I never sleep same when my partner isn't here.


----------



## vtjess423

Congrats on all of the double digits that have happened lately. Things are starting to speed up it seems!! :dohh:

And good luck on passing your GD tests, wolf and emmy! I got my results last week and was happy to have passed. I love me some chocolate so you guys may be all right! :thumbup:

And good luck today Radiance! I hope you get some good news! :hugs:

I don't like sleeping without my DH either so I know how it feels, Delamere!! Hopefully you can get a good night sleep tonight with your OH back home. :hugs: My son has gotten into this kick lately that he wants to sleep with daddy (and mommy too) every night. It's something that he just started doing recently and we've been letting him but I really don't want it to become a habit. It's not going to work once our new little man comes so we have to find a way to get him out of it and wanting to sleep in his own bed again. Mostly my hubby goes to bed before me and takes our son with him. Then when I come to bed usually little man is a sleep and I just pick him up and put him in his bed with no problems. But still, I'd like him to be able to go go sleep in his own bed without crying himself to sleep like he did last night. And soon it'll probably be harder as we'll be moving him to a twin bed from the toddler bed as that's also the crib which we'll need for this baby. So some big changes coming for our little man!


----------



## despttc

Hakuna, congrats on 70s :yipee:

Lola, :hugs:

wolf and emmy, good luck on the glucose tests :thumbup:

Radiance, good luck :thumbup: and :hugs:


----------



## Acorn

Had my normal appointment. Had a hard time getting a heart beat because baby was moving like crazy :) I go back in 3 weeks for the GD test. I have actually heard that people who don't consume a lot of sugar are more likely to do poorly because their body reacts more strongly. Not sure if that's true or not. Just don't have sugar/carbs right before! Good luck wolf and emmy, hope it goes well!

vtjess423- I hope the bed adjustment goes well. We picked out a twin bed a few weeks ago and just got the call yesterday that it's in, so that will probably be delivered next week. We also need to steal the toddler bed because it is the crib for baby. She seems excited about it. Hoping to adjust her to it now so she doesn't feel like we are ripping her bed away from her when baby comes.

Still thinking of you Radiance. Keep us updated!


----------



## vtjess423

Acorn said:


> vtjess423- I hope the bed adjustment goes well. We picked out a twin bed a few weeks ago and just got the call yesterday that it's in, so that will probably be delivered next week. We also need to steal the toddler bed because it is the crib for baby. She seems excited about it. Hoping to adjust her to it now so she doesn't feel like we are ripping her bed away from her when baby comes.!

That's exactly how I feel. I don't want him to think we are stealing his bed. I'd like to make the transition soon but I'm not sure when we will. We won't need the crib for a few months after this lo is born so it doesn't have to be right away but I'm thinking the sooner the better so he doesn't feel like we are stealing. I'm just not sure yet. My parents got him this whole Disney Cars bed set that they will give him for Christmas, I think that will help make the transition better as he LOVES Cars. But I don't know if I want to wait that long to make the transition. I think just having another, much smaller, person in our house will be hard enough that I don't want to make the bed change at the same time. So we need to make the decision soon. We actually already have a twin bed for him, it was my husbands old bed so we just need to get him a new mattress. We really need to make some decisions soon as time is running out! Though in my hubby's head we still have TONS of time. :dohh: I just bought a crib set for the baby and he's like do we really need that already? Men!


----------



## melann13

@Acorn, yes I believe that's what happened to me. I don't eat a lot of processed sugar at all, and failed the test by a single point. I think my body just hasn't practiced mounting that massive of an insulin response. I felt awful after mine.
The last few days I've made sure to up my complex carbs a bit, no caffeine at all today, or processed sugar. Only simple carbs (rice) for dinner I think (with protein and veggie of course) so that hopefully after tomorrow afternoon the three hour test is just a memory. I'm quite anxious about it.


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Jess my dh is the same! I suggested we start to clear out the room we will be using for baby this weekend. He said we have lots of time and we can do it later. I don't think he realizes the longer we wait the less help I will be able to be. lol


----------



## goldstns

Baby Hic-ups happening over here.... so cute!!


----------



## Radiance

*Meet baby Hope!* <3

Baby is right where he/she should be!
Measuring very ahead at 8w4d and 8w1d, we know this isn't possible and with a nice heartbeat!!
So we should be about 7 weeks exactly. 

I love you Elijah, keep watching over your little baby.
 



Attached Files:







1376536_10201654510871970_97214705_n.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay!! Terrific news!!


----------



## Lucy529

Such great news !!!! Congrats Hun


----------



## melann13

YEAH Radiance!! Looks beautiful! :happydance:


----------



## wolfQ

I think I passed the GD test. I just can look at my test results online haven't talked to the dr. but it said normal is 41-139 and I was 123. I guess that's pretty high on the normal end though don't know if I should be concerned or not.


----------



## mommytobe11

wolfQ said:


> I think I passed the GD test. I just can look at my test results online haven't talked to the dr. but it said normal is 41-139 and I was 123. I guess that's pretty high on the normal end though don't know if I should be concerned or not.

I got a 130 on the one hour. Last pregnancy I got a 145 and had to take the three hour (I passed). I'm just happy I passed it on the first go this time. I think your number is great! :)


----------



## Radiance

hakunamatata said:


> Yay!! Terrific news!!




Lucy529 said:


> Such great news !!!! Congrats Hun




melann13 said:


> YEAH Radiance!! Looks beautiful! :happydance:

I'm on clouds tonight! :headspin::bunny:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Radiance - that's fab news!! Sooo pleased for you

Em xxx


----------



## Twag

Congratulations Radiance that is fantastic news :hugs:


----------



## despttc

Radiance, great news. So happy for you :yipee:

mommytobe and wolf, yay on passing the glucose test :happydance:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Great news Radiance, really happy for u :hugs::happydance:


----------



## vtjess423

I already congratulated you on FB, Radiance, but I'm so happy for you!! I'm sure Elijah is looking out for his little brother or sister. :hugs:



WhitheartsQ said:

> Jess my dh is the same! I suggested we start to clear out the room we will be using for baby this weekend. He said we have lots of time and we can do it later. I don't think he realizes the longer we wait the less help I will be able to be. lol

I think men don't always use their brains! :dohh: LOL I don't think my hubby realizes that either. Though he did already tell me he didn't like me carrying anything up and down (specifically laundry as our washer/dryer are in the basement) the stairs so he does think about those things sometimes. :shrug: Who knows what's going in in his head. :) I guess he just doesn't realize how fast these next 2.5-3 months are going to go.




wolfQ said:


> I think I passed the GD test. I just can look at my test results online haven't talked to the dr. but it said normal is 41-139 and I was 123. I guess that's pretty high on the normal end though don't know if I should be concerned or not.

I don't think what your number was matters as long as it falls within the passing range but I'm sure about that. I'm sure your doctor/midwife can shed some light. I was able to see my results online as well so I know I passed though I haven't talked with my doctor yet (they only call if there are issues). I'll see her next week. I was lucky though as I received an 83. I'm sure everything is fine for you too!


----------



## melann13

Agreed Wolf, I don't think you need to worry about 123.

AFM sitting at the doc's office for the next three hours to take the 3hr GTT. Already had one blood draw and drank the sweet stuff (pretty sure it's twice as much sugar as last time). So I brought work with me to do, but I don't feel well at all and I don't know if I can really get into a good writing mode. Woke up in the night with my stomach growling as I usually have a small bowl of cereal or something later at night to stave off the hunger and couldn't do that with the fasting. I no longer feel hungry after the drink because now I just feel sick. Lab tech already told me that if I throw it up I have to redo it, so I'm just trying to keep it down. I was given a small glass of water and told that's all I can have for the next three hours.
This sucks. Prayers you ladies all pass your 1hr test so you don't have to do this.


----------



## Ameli

Good luck Melann!


----------



## Twag

Good luck with the GTT :hugs:


----------



## xxemmyxx

I dunno if it is the same in the uk, my test was 2 hours wait after drinking the stuff, I hope I don't have to do it again if I don't pass! :shrug:


----------



## Lucy529

Good luck Melann


----------



## Ameli

When will you find out your results, Melann?


----------



## melann13

They weren't sure if I'd find out today or not. They promised that as soon as the results were done they'd call if it was a fail. I may call at the end of the day, but I may not hear til Monday since my last blood draw (there are four) was done at 11:35.


----------



## melann13

The nurse called already and I passed all four blood draws (I think you're allowed to fail one) with absolutely no problem. My levels and the references were :
Fasting: 76 (<95)
1hr: 127 (<180)
2hr: 131 (<153)
3hr: 112 (<140)
I know I wrote on here during the first hour that I felt miserable, but it really did get better after the second hour, I think it's once your body starts to get the sugar level back down. Nurse told me she wanted to call as soon as possible to let me know and that I should go eat candy :) I'm not sure that was the point of passing the test, but I did just eat a homemade whole wheat chocolate zucchini muffins that I made with applesauce and raisins and walnuts. Oh, and some chai latte (decaf) Mmmm. So relieved.


----------



## Ameli

:wohoo: Congrats, Melann!!


----------



## JessicaaJadex

Hope you don't mind me joining the thread.. I'm due January 11th with a boy! :blue:


----------



## Radiance

So after my ultrasound yesterday (at the hospital) I decided why not get my blood work done since I'm already there. Here at my OBs office you must get a ton of things checked (12 tubes of blood) even though I got it all done when I got pregnant with Elijah and half of those things tested again at his stillbirth. I got poked 10+ times, 3 women and done in 47 minutes, my arms are so badly bruised. Last night I couldn't even straighten out my arms. :wacko: :nope: 



JessicaaJadex said:


> Hope you don't mind me joining the thread.. I'm due January 11th with a boy! :blue:

Welcome to the group! :)


----------



## Lucy529

Welcome Jessica !!! 

Radiance ouch :( I have rolling veins and there's only one spot where they can get blood from I'm wondering how it's going to be when I get induced :( not looking forward to that part 

Melann glad you passed :) your snack sounds yummy now I want a muffin LOL with hot chocolate :D


----------



## mommytobe11

Congrats, Melann!! What a relief!

Welcome, Jessica! :)


----------



## despttc

Melann, yipee :yipee: That's one huge hurdle crossed

Jessica, welcome :hi:

Radiance, :hugs:


----------



## xxemmyxx

I got a text from my doctors office saying "your results have been received and no further action is required" I think that means I passed my diabetes test! Will check when I see midwife next week but I assume I have from that text :happydance:


----------



## despttc

Emmy, yay! :yipee:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Thanks, I was a bit nervous about that! What with being "obese" and all :haha:


----------



## prettyjen82

Hey ladies, I hope everyone is doing well in our final stretch :). I know I don't post very often but I'm a little worried about Gest. Diabetes. Monday I failed my 1 hr with a 180. Then yesterday I had my 3 hr..OMG, So horrible.lol..anyway.The only number I know from the 3 hr is my fasting level, which was 108, amd I know thats high too :( Does anyone have any input or maybe someones had those number and still passed the 3 hr? Thanks for reading!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

Emmy congrats !!!! 

Prettyjen I'm diabetic so didn't do the GTT test, but for me fasting has to be below 100, I hope you pass tho gl


----------



## despttc

Jen, good luck :thumbup:


----------



## vtjess423

Congrats to emmy and Melann for passing their GD tests. I'm sure that's a relief! :thumbup:

As for your fasting number, prettyjen82, I'm not sure. Hopefully you'll do better with the rest of your test. Good Luck!!

And welcome, JessicaaJadex! 

I hope everyone is having a good weekend so far. Today we took our older son to an open house at the local fire station. He enjoyed seeing the "Woo Woo's" as he calls any emergency vehicle. LOL However, he wasn't listening to well and so we ended up leaving sooner than planned and had to deal with a very unhappy little boy on the way home. *shakes head* Other than that I'm just relaxing inside since its yucky outside; it's raining. On baby news, I'm pretty sure I felt my little guy having the hiccups earlier for the first time. It kinda felt like a rhythmic twitching low in my tummy. Strange feeling!


----------



## Try Rocking

29 weeks today! It's crazy to think that it could happen anytime in the next 8-11 weeks! 

Congratulations Radiance! I'm so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats try rocking !!! 

28 weeks for me :D so exciting we're getting close


----------



## xxemmyxx

Prettyjen82 sorry I don't know the numbers but try not to worry, even if you do have gestational diabetes it is easily controlled and you don't have long left. Good luck x


----------



## prettyjen82

Thank you so much, ladies!! Don't know what I'd do without you all :):hugs:


----------



## Radiance

*My journal is in a private forum (trying to get it fixed) so I needed some place to share how I've been feeling. *

So tired and nausea... husband worked 20+ hours in two days! 
My body is so overly tired, I watch my almost two and three year old all day..and night LOL but I'm home alone with them all day and they are both 40-45 pounds so it gets hard on me as now I'm trying to be very careful. 

I feel so guilty, I just want to pass first trimester..past 21 weeks. Not quite sure why, I should be trying to enjoy it. Now that we saw our baby, I am now scared to go to each appointment to hear those awful words again. I feel bipolar, constantly going back and forth. I'm grieving, I'm pregnant with our rainbow, I'm thrilled, I'm scared.. I'm definitely feeling every emotion to think of. 

I haven't gotten sick nor am I ever hungry, just sore breast and chills. Scares me but I must remind myself that I never had ANY type of pregnancy symptom with my first two. My ribs stick out a ton and I check every morning to make sure I haven't lost anything as I'm scared it means I've loss the baby, I also lost 25 pounds with Elijah through our slightly over 20 weeks together. I have found myself asking and dreading why I loss so much weight but hardly threw up, why I didn't eat more, maybe if I didn't eat 99% healthy he would be here, did I do this, wanting more answers about what happen since "everything was remarkable and perfect".. they found nothing but MAYBE (which they doubt) IUGR. I'm really missing Elijah, more each week, not sure how that is even possible. 

We are in the middle of finding a house to move in to, or place. There is seriously nothing here to move into. Still haven't done any shopping for birthday presents, Christmas presents or for Thanksgiving :haha: :wacko: I've been going through all of Elijah's stuff a lot lately, everything is still nicely set up and organized for him. Christmas will be hard as that was the week he was due. I will be about 18 weeks by than :thumbup: Lastly.. it has been so cold! I am shivering with shorts, sweats over, two shirts on and a blanket. If it's this cold at least snow!


----------



## Radiance

My OB office makes us get blood work done after they confirm pregnancy (by pregnancy test in office)- it includes testing diabetes and our levels over the three months before and our "risk" - We still do the GD test but if the test shows you already have it or are high risk you don't get the test or they test your very early.


----------



## Lucy529

Radiance :hugs: you've been through a lot in just a few short months so it's perfectly normal to be over whelmed by emotions. You know we are all here when you need to vent or just a chat. 
I hope things start moving fast for you and baby Hope.


----------



## Ameli

Agree with Lucy. Also, you did nothing to cause the loss of Elijah. :hugs: I hope you find a place to live soon so you're able to settle down and get ready for the holidays and your new baby on the way.


----------



## despttc

Radiance, :hugs:


----------



## Twag

Congrats on the GTT passing ladies and good luck to those waiting on results

Radiance massive :hugs:


----------



## goldstns

Prettyjen- I am guessing your numbers are a bit high, which might indicate GD. I want you to know I was diagnosed with GD in this pregnancy as well. If you do have it I am here to talk with. When I was first told I have it I was so depressed, cried daily, couldn't eat because I was worried about hurting my baby girl. I just want you to know if you have it, it is bearable and you will feel so good when eating balanced meals. I pray you don't have it, but feel free to message me if you do and want to talk about it. I would love a support system through the holidays, because that will be hard for me.


----------



## prettyjen82

goldstns said:


> Prettyjen- I am guessing your numbers are a bit high, which might indicate GD. I want you to know I was diagnosed with GD in this pregnancy as well. If you do have it I am here to talk with. When I was first told I have it I was so depressed, cried daily, couldn't eat because I was worried about hurting my baby girl. I just want you to know if you have it, it is bearable and you will feel so good when eating balanced meals. I pray you don't have it, but feel free to message me if you do and want to talk about it. I would love a support system through the holidays, because that will be hard for me.

Thank you so much!! I hope to find out the results tomorrow. I will keep everyone updated!


----------



## Lucy529

Goldstns I have diabetes so feel free to chat, I forgot about the holidays LOL but since I'm the cook it usually nothing to big and this time I might have a new born so def not cooking nothing fancy


----------



## goldstns

Thanks ladies- I might need some diabetes support during the holidays. I am doing great with the Halloween candy so far. I have bought some diabetic chocolate from Amber Lyn (https://www.amberlynchocolates.com/) ... its SOOO good! So I have been able to survive so far.


----------



## Lucy529

Goldstns ooh yumm those look so delish, might have to get me some as an early Xmas gift LOL I'm not a huge sweets person but bread :dohh: that is my weakness :( and potatoes :nope: the worse two things for diabetics I think :cry:


----------



## goldstns

my dietitian said I can have 1/2 cup of potatoes... and she said sweet potatoes and white potatoes are the same for a diabetic.


----------



## Lucy529

I have a hard time limiting myself so I just avoid them but I do have whole wheat bread every now and then


----------



## xx Emily xx

Radiance - big hugs hun. Hope you find your perfect home soon

Em xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm kind of lucky - bread, pasta, and potatoes don't really affect my blood sugar. Certain fruit really does me in. I can't look at a banana. I had a bowl of no sugar added citrus salad (grapefruit and oranges) and I was a few points too high. Pineapple affects me the same way. But apples are okay thankfully and I'm glad because it's apple season and I love apples :)


----------



## Lucy529

Hakuna all those effect me :( I really need to pay attention to portion sizes too but when I was on my low carb diet I could eat a whole apple or two it would be fine right now it does make my numbers a bit high but not enough to worry me bananas are my weakness freakin things I love them too but def spike so I will have a bite from my hubby's if I really want one


----------



## melann13

There are some great sugar free options out there these days. However, Splenda makes me INCREDIBLY sick and I have to keep it at a great distance, so that rules out sugar free coffee syrups, most sugar free candy etc.
The first couple times I had Splenda I didn't realize it and I couldn't figure out why I had such severe stomach cramping and was in the bathroom all night. Not something I'd like to accompany with pregnancy.


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh wow that sucks. I'm glad I can have Splenda. Just 2 a day in my coffee.


----------



## vtjess423

I hit 28 weeks today. Yay!! :) Wow time is really getting away from me. I still have so much to do before the baby arrives! :dohh: I have my next OB appointment on Friday and I'm hoping she'll tell me she wants another u/s just to check on growth. But I'm not sure if she will or not. She did around this time with my older son and it was about this time that my blood pressure started to spike. I'm already on BP meds but a lot less than when it spiked last time (100 mg once a day vs 200 3 times a day). So I really need to start keeping any eye on it, in case my meds need to be adjusted. And due to my high bp with my older son there were some growth concerns so I'm thinking it would be smart just to check on this little guy too. But I'll have to wait and see what my doctor says. :) 

As for those suffering from diabetes, I wish you all the best. I'm lucky and I don't have GD which I'm very thankful for that but my hubby is a type 2 diabetic so I know how hard it can be to deal with some times. My hubby isn't the best at keeping himself in check as he loves his sweets. So we use a lot of splenda in our house and when I bake, which I love to do, I always use that instead of sugar in my recipes.


----------



## hakunamatata

Hope your BP stays under control Jess.

I am craving brownies in the worst way! Do you have a good sugar free recipe?


----------



## vtjess423

Sorry, hakuna, I don't have any brownie recipes. I don't really make brownies all that often. I'm more of a cookie lover! :thumbup: But I do know that Pillsbury makes a sugar free brownie mix that you could maybe try. (I know it's not made from scratch but it might be worth a try! :winkwink:) They carry it in our regualr grocery store with the box cake/brownie mixes. I haven't tried the brownie mix but we have tried the cake mix and icing as my hubby was in the mood for cake a few months back and I didn't have time to make from scratch that weekend. It turned out pretty good and tasted yummy. 

Also, if you have a favorite brownie recipe, I'd recommend just trying to directly substitute the splenda for sugar. I've had great luck with just taking my favorite recipes and switching out the sugar. You just have to watch the baking time with that as splenda seems to make everything bake quicker in my experience.


----------



## Piperette

Had my flu jab today. Also officially in 3rd trimester. Can't believe it, time is flying by. Looking forward to meeting our wee man, but as this will be our last baby, I don't want the pregnancy over too quickly either. :nope:


----------



## hakunamatata

How's the arm Pip, is it sore? My flu shot made my arm ache a bit.

Jess, I love that there's a sf brownie mix. Even better than scratch because I'm lazy :thumbup:


----------



## Lucy529

Happy 3rd tri Pip. :) hope your arms not sore am getting my shots at 30 weeks? I think is what I was told.

Hakuna I looked online at low carb brownies and found a few good ones it does take some time but hey if you can buy the mix one at the store go for it LOL I can't be bothered to cook anything fancy ATM LOL although I did make some low carb pancakes with cream cheese that were yummy :)


----------



## Piperette

Thanks ladies. Tbh, my arm is hurting quite a bit and I have got a nice bruise too. Why do they have to inject it into the muscle anyway? :wacko:


----------



## vtjess423

I don't blame you at all, hakuna. A lot of times is so much easier just to buy the box mixes. For cakes if you add a packet of pudding to the boxed cake mix, it adds a little something and makes them taste just as good as ones made from scratch. I was actually kind of excited to find the sugar free box mixes as it makes it much easier to make my hubby some treats if he gets an itch for some. LOL 

Lucy, those low carb pancakes made with cream cheese sound good. I'm sure my hubby would like that. He's a fan of pancakes and we usually just use the regular box mix for those with sugar free syrup, which is not ideal but it's the best we've been able to do. I'll have to try something like that for him too.

I hope your arm feels better, piperette. I still need to get my flu shot as well. I was going to do it this Friday before my OB appointment but I found out I also have a cardiologist appointment the same day so I don't think I'll be able to get it then. It'll probably have to wait until my next day off (two weeks from Friday).


----------



## Lucy529

Jess there are tons of low carb recipes for pancakes that one was the best one I have tried even my hubby loved it and he doesn't have to eat them LOL I use agave syrup which is low carb and great for diabetics :) a little high but def worth it


----------



## Try Rocking

So for those of you that know when we went to confirm the gender baby didn't show us anything. We've still been referring to him as a boy seeing as we're pretty sure we saw a penis on one of the scans. 

Well today he was not afraid to show us as much as possible that he does indeed have a penis! 
He is 3 lbs and going to be a tall boy. He's looking very healthy and doing great!

He is breech and in the exact same position my daughter was in for pretty much the entire pregnancy. I think I just grow comfortable kids. So I'll have another ultrasound in about 3 weeks and if he's still breech then I may just go for another c-section. 
As long as I have a healthy baby at the end of this I will be happy. At least another c-section means I don't have to worry about rupture or having to drive 2.5 hours over a mountain pass (possibly in a snowstorm) in the middle of the night to have him. 

We'll see what happens, he still has time to turn but if my daughter is anything to go by.. my boy likes to be just as comfortable as she did/does.
 



Attached Files:







Oct21-29weeks-face.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Ameli

Congrats, TR on the :blue: confirmation! Glad he's doing well in there. Beautiful pic!


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay TR!


----------



## hakunamatata

Jess I'll have to try the pudding trick. Just a packet of sf instant pudding?


----------



## mommytobe11

Congrats, Try Rocking! I hope you're able to have a successful VBAC! If my babies weren't going to be 15 months apart and I wasn't so worried about a rupture, I would love to go for it. But your right, having a perfect healthy baby in the end of it all is more important than how they get here :)


----------



## Try Rocking

Thank you ladies! It's so nice to finally feel like I can buy boy stuff! We were certain he was a boy but without the confirmation we didn't want to take a chance and buy a bunch of stuff and then have him come out without a penis lol 

Yep, there's definitely plus sides to both. On one hand I would absolutely love to have a VBAC and I am still hoping for one but if it doesn't work then at least I'm prepared and I know exactly when to be at the hospital. My in-laws are coming up to take care of my daughter (6 hours away) so at least they wouldn't miss it.


----------



## despttc

Yay! 28weeks for me too! :happydance:

Hope everyone's feeling down. Having frequent bh nowadays(I believe bh) that's so horrible that I've catch my breath. its ruining my sleep too. Mom said she had the same in both her pregnancies

Bubba kicks towards my chest at times,but mostly kicks towards my pubis. Hoping she'll move to proper position at the right time

Try rockin, congrats on :blue:

Jess,happy 28weeks :) Hope your bp continues to stay under control. I checked mine yesterday and it was 120/80. Fx it stays that way


----------



## Twag

Happy 28 weeks ladies

My baby is due exactly 3 months today :yipee: I cannot wait

I have noticed that he has obviously got longer as I feel kicks/punches down low and up top at the same time :wacko: he is generally down low with the movement but today he seems to be up top :thumbup: makes a nice change from trying to kick his way out :haha:

3rd tri tomorrow I am super excited to getting to the final countdown to meet my little boy :cloud9:


----------



## xx Emily xx

I'm 28 weeks too!!!! How exiting!!

Had my flu and whooping cough jabs this morning and arms are now dead!!

Em xxx


----------



## Twag

Happy 28 Weeks Emily :happydance:

I am getting mine next Friday and my Anti-D too think :wacko:


----------



## Delamere19

Hi ladies,

I haven't been on for a few days. I can't believe I'm almost in 3rd trimester too!! It's feeling so surreal still even though my baby boy is moving lots!!

I'm still having a tough time with my ds too. He's very emotional ATM and I can't say anything to him without an emotional breakdown. It's getting very tiring and on top of that still potty training so I'm up and down a lot. :wacko:

Had a constant headache since last Sunday. Went to the docs and he just said it could be because I'm iron deficient. It does seem to get a little easier when I eat so he said that's the body's way of dealing with being short of something. He gave me co codamol but I'm not really sure of taking that. I'll stick to paracetamol for the moment. It's made me feel quite off colour today. 

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## wrightywales

Hello Ladies

Congrats on 28 weeks Emily, despttc and Jess :happydance::happydance:

I had my 28 week scan this morning. Scan went ok she is head down and she is still measuring big. Im on the highest side of normal for amniotic fluid. I seen the consultant (not my regular one as hes away) and he wants me to have the GTT test tomorrow my last 2 urine samples have been fine no glucose in them but i have had 2 in the past that have had glucose so with the fact she is big (close to 97th centile) he just wants me to get it checked out to make sure everything is fine. not looking forward to fasting as im always hungry these days lol. Didnt get pic as sonographer couldnt get a profile pic as she was being awkward. Have an appointment booked again for 2 weeks time 5th Nov to see consultant again and should be due to have another growth scan on the 19th hopefully nice and early as i have ante-natel class in the afternoon


----------



## wrightywales

Ive just been looking up the measurents on https://www.baby2see.com/medical/charts.html and i know its all estimate but going by that HC - 282mm 32wks ish AC - 254mm 29+3ish FC - 57mm 29+5ish hmmmm yep she is big lol im only 28+4 lol


----------



## Lucy529

Happy news weeks ladies :) we're moving closer to the end :)

Wrighty will they induce you if she is to big?


----------



## wrightywales

Lucy529 said:


> Happy news weeks ladies :) we're moving closer to the end :)
> 
> Wrighty will they induce you if she is to big?

Hasnt been mentioned yet but have a feeling they might do


----------



## Lucy529

My lo has been measuring fine but I do have diabetes and HBP so I know I'm getting induced just not sure if 36 or 38 weeks although I've been hearing 36 weeks is more likely 

Hope you get answers soon


----------



## vtjess423

hakunamatata said:


> Jess I'll have to try the pudding trick. Just a packet of sf instant pudding?

If I'm remembering correctly, you also need to add an extra egg as well. Makes the cakes very moist. If you do a search on google for doctored cake mix recipes there are a lot on there. I've only tried adding the pudding mix, though. :)

Glad you got your beans gender confirmed, Try Rocking! Have fun buying blue! ;)

Glad your scan went well wrighty. :hugs: I hope she's just got all her growth spurts out of the way & won't be too big for you!

Del, I'm sorry to hear your ds is so emotional lately. :hugs: Hopefully things will calm down for you. I can relate as my ds has been all over the place lately too. And he doesn't want to listen. I guess they dont call them the terrible 2s & 3s for nothing lol


----------



## goldstns

I am also measuring a bit big (like 2 weeks bigger..is that normal?) and I have GD. They are doing a US just before thanksgiving. I believe they are doing it to figure out if they need to induce or C-section or anything like that. I am praying at least NO c-section! However I have heard they like to induce around 36/37 weeks if you have GD and a bigger baby. However, my mom is freaking out a bit because 36/37 weeks is while she will be out of town and she REALLY wants to be there for everything. And its not like she can change her plans because she is going out of town because my brother/SIL are due just before then and she wants to be there for them too and meet their baby.


----------



## wrightywales

If you have GD there is a small risk of having a bigger baby. im having the GTT because peanut is bigger and past urine test with glucose in it even thought the last 2 have been totally fine so i think its more because of peanuts size but then OHs boys were both big 9lb 13oz and 10lb 11oz so ive been expecting a bigger baby


----------



## hakunamatata

I had GD last time and Fumfy was only 6 lbs 5 oz. So I'm hopeful that this one won't be huge either :)


----------



## Delamere19

vtjess423 said:


> Del, I'm sorry to hear your ds is so emotional lately. :hugs: Hopefully things will calm down for you. I can relate as my ds has been all over the place lately too. And he doesn't want to listen. I guess they dont call them the terrible 2s & 3s for nothing lol

Thanks Jess. It is very challenging and draining isn't it. He was fine when he was 2 but since turning 3 he has been a different child and not for the better. :nope: luckily one saving grace is potty training is going well and he's even pooping on the potty!! What has life come too being excited about my child's toilet habits! Lol I'm wondering if he can sense that things are going to change but then maybe he is too young to know :shrug:

I'm waiting to get my bump measured at my next midwife visit on bonfire night and my bloods checked again. They wait til 28 weeks over here to start measuring so I'm not sure where I am in percentile.


----------



## vtjess423

Delamere19 said:


> Thanks Jess. It is very challenging and draining isn't it. He was fine when he was 2 but since turning 3 he has been a different child and not for the better. :nope: luckily one saving grace is potty training is going well and he's even pooping on the potty!! What has life come too being excited about my child's toilet habits! Lol I'm wondering if he can sense that things are going to change but then maybe he is too young to know :shrug:
> 
> I'm waiting to get my bump measured at my next midwife visit on bonfire night and my bloods checked again. They wait til 28 weeks over here to start measuring so I'm not sure where I am in percentile.

Yes, it's quite challenging. My ds didn't start when he hit 2 but just in the last few months (though he's not quite 2 1/2 yet, which he'l hit at the end of the month). But it definitely hasn't gotten any better. I've been wondering if he can sense things are going to change as well but like you I figured he's too young for that. :shrug: But he surprises me all the time so I guess it's not impossible that he senses something and doesn't want things to change. But I'm glad your son is doing so well with potty training! That's great. :thumbup: And gives me hope that it can be done. LOL We keep talking about really getting on the ball with our son, but it just hasn't happened yet. Hopefully he'll get more interested soon!

Good Luck at your mw appointment. Hopefully you are measuring right on track. I was ~2 cm ahead at my last appointment (27 at 25+3 weeks) and have another this Friday so hopefully I'll see if I'm still slightly ahead. My ds was only 5 lbs, 4oz at birth (high bp seems to have been the cause) and so I'm hoping this little guy isn't too big! I think I'm bigger now than I was with ds so it's possible he'll be bigger than his big brother. I'm OK with a little bigger...but not too much! :winkwink:


----------



## Acorn

Yay Radiance! I know you are probably feeling a lot of emotions, I can only imagine! I hope things get better as you get further along. I am sure it will be even more difficult having lost Elijah so recently. 

Try Rocking- So exciting on the gender confirmation! My daughter was breech last time and we had to do a version to turn her. Really hoping it doesn&#8217;t happen this time around. My midwife did say that second babies tend to take longer to go head down, hopefully that&#8217;s all it is for you!

My daughter got her big her bed delivered yesterday and has been doing great in it! We have a rail for the bed, but I am still paranoid she is going to roll out, as she did that several times in her toddler bed. 

I still have a couple of weeks before my gestational diabetes test. My midwife specifically said DO NOT FAST. Anyone else told not to? She said the same thing last time and I passed with my daughter. I just ate protein and stayed away from carbs that morning. Maybe they have different numbers for the normal range since you aren&#8217;t supposed to fast?

Baby measured a week big at my 20 week ultrasound. I was measured last week and I measured a week small. With DD I measured 3 weeks small at one point, and had an ultrasound and she was right on so maybe it&#8217;s how I carry. She was 6 pounds 9 ounces. I thought it was a pretty good size. I think this one will be a bit bigger mainly because I am not throwing up constantly like I did with my first. Hopefully not too much bigger though!


----------



## melann13

@Acorn, I was told not to fast before the one hour, and ate eggs and a couple pieces of buttered whole wheat toast a couple hours before. I also had a tiny bit of caffeine. If I hadn't had the caffeine or the carbs I probably would've passed it (since I only failed by one point). It wasn't until taking the three hour that the phlebotomist told me that...


----------



## Radiance

Yesterday I had a streak of blood when I wiped, after two wipes it was gone. Ten hours later, I went to the restroom and wiped and there was very faint pink (you wouldn't notice if you weren't checking) and there was no more blood after that wipe.
*No pain, cramps, clots- the red flags with those

Woke up this morning and felt normal. Around 9:30, I felt wet, so I went and wiped and had a lot more blood then I previously had and it was a dark pink/light red. Bled for an hour and decided to put a pad on. Last time I checked I was still bleeding- it had slowed down but it was dark red- and in discharge. Still NO pain, cramps, clots

Midwife called me back at 11:55am and I didn't hear the phone ring, lunch was at 12pm so called back at 1:05 and she was in with a patient already so waiting game. I don't see the point of going to the ER, as I will be there at least 6 hours and there are only two outcomes in pregnancy. Plus, I have an appointment Thursday, I'm sure she'll move it up.


----------



## Ameli

:hugs: Radiance. I hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## melann13

:hugs: Radiance


----------



## Acorn

Oh Radiance!! I am hoping all will be ok. I hope you can at least talk to someone soon and get a plan in place!


----------



## Lucy529

Radiance hope your seen sooner praying that things turn out ok for you :hugs:


----------



## mommytobe11

Acorn - I was told not to fast last time for the one hour and failed by a couple points. So because of that my doctor said I could fast this time. I did and passed! :shrug:


----------



## lian_83

Radiance, I sincerely wish you could get your appointment to check lil'bean in there. I also bled during my 1st trim and was diagnosed with Sch. Very alarming but turns out to be quite common.


----------



## Radiance

I delivered Baby Hope at 8:55pm tonight. Elijah now has a playmate with him. I got to see baby Hope, it's amazing how perfect they look so early on. I got to see Hope's head, eyes, little arms and legs and the very little cord.... :cry: :sadangel:


----------



## Lucy529

Radiance I am so sorry for your loss Hun thinking of you and your family in this tough time massive :hugs:


----------



## horseypants

I'm so sorry. :cry:


----------



## despttc

Radiance, so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## despttc

Had a bad day. Went see my doc as I was having frequent abdominal cramps and backache. She said it was not good to have so many at this stage,examined me and found baby was fine. But started me on uterine relaxant. Plus I had a blood pressure of 150/96 at the clinic(only 2days back,when I got it checked,it was 120/80) and started me on antihypertensive medication. She says although I'm not hypertensive I may have an inclination towards getting it,and said its better to prevent than treat 

All these plus my thyroid medication doubled has pulled my mood down. These drugs make me feel like cr** too :cry:


----------



## Twag

Oh Radiance I am so sorry for you and your family massive :hugs:

Despttc - sorry you are having to have more meds but pleased baby seems to be ok :hugs:


Spoiler
3rd Tri :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee: :happydance:

(I didn't feel right putting that out there so I hid it)


----------



## Lucy529

Desp I'm glad they're taking care of you, sucks you get more meds but good lo is ok


----------



## goldstns

Radiance- so sorry for your pain. Do the doctors know what is going on medically? I hope its an easy fix and you fall pregnant with a healthy little one soon!


----------



## Radiance

My amniotic broke Sunday and I leaked a little Monday with some pink blood and then bled all day yesterday and delivered. Baby Hope's heartbeat never stopped..


----------



## Twag

Radiance said:


> My amniotic broke Sunday and I leaked a little Monday with some pink blood and then bled all day yesterday and delivered. Baby Hope's heartbeat never stopped..

Oh Radiance that is so heartbreaking :cry: :hugs: I am so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## lindsayms05

So sorry Radiance. You and your family are in my thoughts!

Desp - At least they are being proactive about the BP issue. I've been on bp medicine since 22 weeks when mine started going up and he has increased it once. Not to scare you, but just be careful when first starting out on it...especially since it was given to you off of one high reading? Mine got increased over a week ago, and I almost passed out this morning at work when my bp randomly plummeted. Just watch for signs of low bp just to be on the safe side! It worries me quite a bit, but after experiencing it this morning, I can say, at least for me, that I felt awful for several minutes before almost fainting. I got super pale, my students even noticed, and I got hot and nauseous. If you feel any of those things and are driving or anything like that, I would definitely pull over for a few minutes and see if it passes. That's my game plan, anyway! GL!


----------



## Delamere19

Radiance I am so so sorry to read about your loss. I can not even imagine the pain that you are going through. Lots of love and hugs xx:hugs:


----------



## melann13

@Radiance,
So sorry for your loss. Prayers for you and your family at this time. Your little ones are happy together.


----------



## xxemmyxx

So sorry Radiance xx


----------



## wrightywales

So sorry :( Radiance thinking of you xx


----------



## Acorn

Oh Radiance! My heart is breaking for you...I can't even imagine!!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Radiance - so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Desp - hope you start to feel better soon, glad they are doing something about it

Em xxx


----------



## Delamere19

vtjess423 said:


> Delamere19 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Jess. It is very challenging and draining isn't it. He was fine when he was 2 but since turning 3 he has been a different child and not for the better. :nope: luckily one saving grace is potty training is going well and he's even pooping on the potty!! What has life come too being excited about my child's toilet habits! Lol I'm wondering if he can sense that things are going to change but then maybe he is too young to know :shrug:
> 
> I'm waiting to get my bump measured at my next midwife visit on bonfire night and my bloods checked again. They wait til 28 weeks over here to start measuring so I'm not sure where I am in percentile.
> 
> Yes, it's quite challenging. My ds didn't start when he hit 2 but just in the last few months (though he's not quite 2 1/2 yet, which he'l hit at the end of the month). But it definitely hasn't gotten any better. I've been wondering if he can sense things are going to change as well but like you I figured he's too young for that. :shrug: But he surprises me all the time so I guess it's not impossible that he senses something and doesn't want things to change. But I'm glad your son is doing so well with potty training! That's great. :thumbup: And gives me hope that it can be done. LOL We keep talking about really getting on the ball with our son, but it just hasn't happened yet. Hopefully he'll get more interested soon!
> 
> Good Luck at your mw appointment. Hopefully you are measuring right on track. I was ~2 cm ahead at my last appointment (27 at 25+3 weeks) and have another this Friday so hopefully I'll see if I'm still slightly ahead. My ds was only 5 lbs, 4oz at birth (high bp seems to have been the cause) and so I'm hoping this little guy isn't too big! I think I'm bigger now than I was with ds so it's possible he'll be bigger than his big brother. I'm OK with a little bigger...but not too much! :winkwink:Click to expand...

I was the same with my ds about potty training. I tried a few times but he didn't seem to be that interested so I kept leaving it a few weeks but times ticking now with being in 3rd tri today! It's week 3 but we still are having a few little accidents which I guess is to be expected. You know your son best and he will let you know when he's ready. The treat bag worked really well for me,it gave him the incentive to sit on the potty and he's done wees on the big toilet too. Just getting him to tell me when we are out that is the next challenge. We usually go to a play group on a tue morning but haven't been since training but I don't think we will be back now because I'm finding it really hard being pregnant and bending etc plus ds starts nursery in January so he will be mixing with other children then. Feel bit guilty cos he loved it but can't manage it now. If you need any tips or advice I'll try to help. Xx

Went to my friends house yesterday son ds could play with her son. Her ds is 5 months older so they are pretty close in age. He was quite naughty and very challenging so it made me feel bit better about my son! He's still very emotional. I was drained when we got back,it's so boisterous two boys but I guess I have all that to come!!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

I'm a nursery teacher so I have loads of children start nursery when they are 3 still in nappies with no attempt made to toilet train at all and it's left to me to do it (unfortunately) so I have toilet trained hundreds of kids! All children are different, some get it within 2 weeks, some are there but still having the odd accident months later! It's all normal. I toilet train straight on to the toilet as we don't have potties at our nursery and all the toilets are little kiddie ones. My children are too big for potties in my opinion, they are all 3 turning 4 but that's just me, this way there is no transition from potty to toilet. I would suggest to parents that they get a step for the toilet at home and a seat pad for kids so they can easily get on and off independently on the big toilets at home. First step is complete nappy removal at all times (apart from night time at first). This is scary for some parents as they know their child will have accidents and don't want them to but this is a fact, they will have accidents its part of learning the sensation of needing the toilet and it being "too late". Some parents put their children in a nappy again if they are going out somewhere and don't have time to change them if they wet, this is so confusing for a child who is trying to learn when and where it is appropriate to wee if you keep switching up the rules. 
Next step, when the nappy first comes off i take that child to the toilet every half an hour, sometimes more frequently, I know it's a lot but this phase won't last long. Depending on the child's needs I sing a song, take bubbles in with me to encourage them to sit on the toilet, motivaters are unique to each child and some don't need them at all. And then I praise them like they have never been praised before lol. I also have a sequence card (you can find these on the net to print off) it starts with a pic of a toilet, then pulling down pants, then sitting down, then flushing, washing hands etc. some children need to see this so they can see it as a routine they enjoy repeating. 
Next step, for the first 2 weeks I write down every wee or accident they have and the time it happens. Then I can start finding out what time they will usually need a wee and make sure I take them to the toilet around that time. The more successful wee's in the toilet, the more it reinforces it and praise, praise, praise! After a while I can usually just say toilet time and the child will take themselves independently. 
If they do have an accident, even if its the 10th that day and you just want to scream! Believe me I know the feeling! Never show the child that they have done something wrong or that you are upset or angry. I have had parents that smack or shout at their children when they wet and it's so so horrible to see, they will never learn like that and it only makes them scared to use the toilet. The toilet needs to become their friend! Lol

These are the normal steps I take, some children need way more so I have loads of ideas if you want some just ask, I have toilet trained children with autism, children who can't speak etc and it has still happened eventually. 

Hope this is helpful. Good luck x


----------



## Delamere19

xxemmyxx said:


> I'm a nursery teacher so I have loads of children start nursery when they are 3 still in nappies with no attempt made to toilet train at all and it's left to me to do it (unfortunately) so I have toilet trained hundreds of kids! All children are different, some get it within 2 weeks, some are there but still having the odd accident months later! It's all normal. I toilet train straight on to the toilet as we don't have potties at our nursery and all the toilets are little kiddie ones. My children are too big for potties in my opinion, they are all 3 turning 4 but that's just me, this way there is no transition from potty to toilet. I would suggest to parents that they get a step for the toilet at home and a seat pad for kids so they can easily get on and off independently on the big toilets at home. First step is complete nappy removal at all times (apart from night time at first). This is scary for some parents as they know their child will have accidents and don't want them to but this is a fact, they will have accidents its part of learning the sensation of needing the toilet and it being "too late". Some parents put their children in a nappy again if they are going out somewhere and don't have time to change them if they wet, this is so confusing for a child who is trying to learn when and where it is appropriate to wee if you keep switching up the rules.
> Next step, when the nappy first comes off i take that child to the toilet every half an hour, sometimes more frequently, I know it's a lot but this phase won't last long. Depending on the child's needs I sing a song, take bubbles in with me to encourage them to sit on the toilet, motivaters are unique to each child and some don't need them at all. And then I praise them like they have never been praised before lol. I also have a sequence card (you can find these on the net to print off) it starts with a pic of a toilet, then pulling down pants, then sitting down, then flushing, washing hands etc. some children need to see this so they can see it as a routine they enjoy repeating.
> Next step, for the first 2 weeks I write down every wee or accident they have and the time it happens. Then I can start finding out what time they will usually need a wee and make sure I take them to the toilet around that time. The more successful wee's in the toilet, the more it reinforces it and praise, praise, praise! After a while I can usually just say toilet time and the child will take themselves independently.
> If they do have an accident, even if its the 10th that day and you just want to scream! Believe me I know the feeling! Never show the child that they have done something wrong or that you are upset or angry. I have had parents that smack or shout at their children when they wet and it's so so horrible to see, they will never learn like that and it only makes them scared to use the toilet. The toilet needs to become their friend! Lol
> 
> These are the normal steps I take, some children need way more so I have loads of ideas if you want some just ask, I have toilet trained children with autism, children who can't speak etc and it has still happened eventually.
> 
> Hope this is helpful. Good luck x

Thanks for the advice. My ds is using a potty but he also goes on the toilet too and we have a step and a soft seat for him. I am trying to get him to understand that needs to go when he's out too but I understand that he will take time to understand this himself too x

3rd trimester for me today. I can believe it.


----------



## Twag

Happy 3rd Tri


----------



## despttc

Del, congrats on 3rd tri :yipee:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Delamere19 said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> I'm a nursery teacher so I have loads of children start nursery when they are 3 still in nappies with no attempt made to toilet train at all and it's left to me to do it (unfortunately) so I have toilet trained hundreds of kids! All children are different, some get it within 2 weeks, some are there but still having the odd accident months later! It's all normal. I toilet train straight on to the toilet as we don't have potties at our nursery and all the toilets are little kiddie ones. My children are too big for potties in my opinion, they are all 3 turning 4 but that's just me, this way there is no transition from potty to toilet. I would suggest to parents that they get a step for the toilet at home and a seat pad for kids so they can easily get on and off independently on the big toilets at home. First step is complete nappy removal at all times (apart from night time at first). This is scary for some parents as they know their child will have accidents and don't want them to but this is a fact, they will have accidents its part of learning the sensation of needing the toilet and it being "too late". Some parents put their children in a nappy again if they are going out somewhere and don't have time to change them if they wet, this is so confusing for a child who is trying to learn when and where it is appropriate to wee if you keep switching up the rules.
> Next step, when the nappy first comes off i take that child to the toilet every half an hour, sometimes more frequently, I know it's a lot but this phase won't last long. Depending on the child's needs I sing a song, take bubbles in with me to encourage them to sit on the toilet, motivaters are unique to each child and some don't need them at all. And then I praise them like they have never been praised before lol. I also have a sequence card (you can find these on the net to print off) it starts with a pic of a toilet, then pulling down pants, then sitting down, then flushing, washing hands etc. some children need to see this so they can see it as a routine they enjoy repeating.
> Next step, for the first 2 weeks I write down every wee or accident they have and the time it happens. Then I can start finding out what time they will usually need a wee and make sure I take them to the toilet around that time. The more successful wee's in the toilet, the more it reinforces it and praise, praise, praise! After a while I can usually just say toilet time and the child will take themselves independently.
> If they do have an accident, even if its the 10th that day and you just want to scream! Believe me I know the feeling! Never show the child that they have done something wrong or that you are upset or angry. I have had parents that smack or shout at their children when they wet and it's so so horrible to see, they will never learn like that and it only makes them scared to use the toilet. The toilet needs to become their friend! Lol
> 
> These are the normal steps I take, some children need way more so I have loads of ideas if you want some just ask, I have toilet trained children with autism, children who can't speak etc and it has still happened eventually.
> 
> Hope this is helpful. Good luck x
> 
> Thanks for the advice. My ds is using a potty but he also goes on the toilet too and we have a step and a soft seat for him. I am trying to get him to understand that needs to go when he's out too but I understand that he will take time to understand this himself too x
> 
> 3rd trimester for me today. I can believe it.Click to expand...

Yeah going out is often the time when children have accidents, it must be cus the toilet isn't their own or the routine is different. He will get there, and like you said it's only week 3 and he has only just turned 3 xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Oh and happy third tri!


----------



## wrightywales

Happy third tri Del

Found out this morning i have gestational diabetes :( Have appointment with diabetic consultant on thursday 31st where they will give me a monitor and diary and explain diet to me. Some of the ladies on the fb group have given me advice on diet. Im wondering if anyone on here has any for me too

Thanks


----------



## Twag

Sorry to hear of the GD diagnoses WW :hugs:


----------



## shellideaks

Happy third tri Del! Mine today too :happydance:


----------



## vtjess423

emmy, I second Delamere's thanks on the potty training advice. :thumbup: I'll have to keep all that mind when we actually start inernest. We actually don't have a little potty for our son. Our bathroom is rather small and so we didn't feel we had the space so I just bought him one of the little soft seats that sit on the regular toilet and that's what we sit him on. I just don't think he's quite ready yet but I'm hoping soon he'll take more interest. :)

And happy 3rd trimester to del and shelli!! :happydance:

And wrighty, I'm sorry to hear about your GD diagnosis. :hugs: I don't have too much adivce as I'm not diabetic but my hubby is so I know the biggest thing to do is to limit your carb intake as well as your sugar. Carbs turn into sugar and so heavily effect your blood sugar levels. I've heard different things on the number of carbs you should limit yourself too so you probably want to get that from your dietician. It's probably person dependent. Good Luck to you, though! I hope you can control it with diet and do great!


----------



## Delamere19

Thanks everyone for your congrats on 3rd tri. Congrats to you too shelli! :happydance:

Sorry bout the GD wrightywales. I don't have any experience in diabetes but I am sure the ladies that do will be very helpful. :thumbup:

Typical after I have been saying Samuel is doing better he's gone a little backwards with potty training today. Had a few accidents and a poop in his undies which wasn't a pleasant experience! :nope: oh well it's to be expected and I'm not cross with him. 

Anyone got any plans for the weekend? We are away Sunday til Tuesday. Just me and my oh. My ds is going to his Nan's, I'm a bit anxious about it cos he's been a real home bird lately. X


----------



## goldstns

wrighty- I have GD too... I am happy to inform you on what I have been doing. I just make sure I eat MORE protein (I find breakfast is the hardest for me) and when I eat carbs I HAVE to eat protein with it. 

Also this should be your carb intake (always found in the nutrition list on back of food):
30 g bfast
15g snack
40 g lunch
15g snack
40 g dinner
15 g snack

you test your sugars in morning (before eating...aka fasting), and then 1hr after every main meal. Obv go with what your doc tells you, but this is the info I have gotten. You want your fasting under 95 and 1 hr after each meal under 130. If you miss your 1 hr then do a 2hr and it should be under 110. Also if your 1 hr is bad then you can do a 2 hr to check (and they recommend going for a 20 min walk between readings to reduce the sugar level). 

I totally cut out sweets (I ONLY do sugar free ice cream... like weight watchers OR I do https://www.amberlynchocolates.com/). I cut down ALOT on fruit (I believe a piece of fruit the size of a tennis ball is 15 g carbs). Berries are best for you! I also totally took out all white carbs (breads/pastas/pancakes/bagels...) and ONLY do WG or gluten free (there is a good bread in the freezer..but forgot the name, but its help reduce Glycemic index). I eat potatoes, but only 1/2 cup at a time. If you google glycemic index it helps show you good food for diabetes...you obv want low GI numbers. Besides keeping track of everything you eat, poking your finger on a scheduled time, and insulin (if you get there)... the food part isn't that bad. I say I get plenty of food and feel great!

Hope this helps!


----------



## goldstns

28 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







28 weeks.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Nice bump goldstns!

Emmy awesome toilet training advice. I've done some with autistic kids as well, we do the exact same.


----------



## Ameli

Sorry about the GD, WW!
Nice bump Goldstns! Also, good tips for GD. I go for my 1 hr test on Monday morning. Fingers crossed it goes well.


----------



## Lucy529

Hi ladies

I had my apt today and thought that I was going to be told everything was ok and that I would not have to go back but it turns out am now on restricted movement orders
They seem to have found that the cord had restricted flow to Ivan and the dr thinks that it's best I don't work for at least a week until I have the apt next week with him to see if it has improved or we need to prepare for delivery
I have an apt tom with my OB to check the cord again and see what they think they say they want to check everything before the make any drastic decisions I cant help but think that I might have done something to cause this am really praying that everything works out tom. he's also in the 15th percentile the dr said if he gets to 10 then they are considering him restricted growth and def getting him out


----------



## hakunamatata

Of course you didn't do anything Lucy :hugs: Everything's going to be just fine. Glad you're going on bed rest. Take it easy hon :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks Hakuna I'll see what my dr says tom morning


----------



## lian_83

Hi ladies, just a naiv question, i read about a famous article about Finns using a cardboard box as baby's first bed.. We thought of doing the same or perhaps a cabinet drawer instead. Partly because of financial concerns and partly because our room is really quite small to fit a crib. 

Anyone else opting for a box or drawer? Thanks.


----------



## Boozlebub

Hey, I actually live in Finland and we received our Baby box last week. It comes with a foam mattress and many people use it as their baby's first bed. Personally we won't be using it, possibly only during the day as a place for daytime sleeping bit it is very popular here. I say go for it if you want to and can ensure it is safe.


----------



## despttc

Shelli, happy 3rd tri

Goldstns, cute bump and congrats on 28weeks

Wrighty, :hugs: Hope your sugar levels get under control

Lucy, :hugs: Do take good rest. Hoping to hear good news at your next appt


----------



## Twag

Lucy sorry to hear about the cord issue I hope it all works out for the best for you :hugs: 
Just a question as I seem to have this fear about the cord but where their any idicators that either you or your Dr noticed that others should be aware of? :shrug:


----------



## Lucy529

Twag no indicators I've been feeling fine the only thing is Ivan has been a bit more quiet but they did say its bc he's facing my back so not feeling as much kicks, they noticed when they were doing a Doppler check on the cord, kinda like listening in on the heart and then measured it. They also checked his growth which he has grown but is only in the 15th percentile so he's a small baby. I'll know a bit a bit more in a few hours when I see my dr

Thanks ladies for the support I'm a mess thinking of all the scenarios that could take place in the next few weeks I really hope he makes it to at least 35 weeks


----------



## Lucy529

Goldstns loving the bump :)

Shelli happy 3rd tri


----------



## Twag

Thanks Lucy :thumbup:

Good luck with your appointment I hope they are able to keep him in until at least 35 weeks :hugs:


----------



## melann13

@Lian, I have heard of the box in Finland. There was an article floating around online about it for while and I found it fascinating. Personally we are using an "Arm's Reach Co-sleeper/Bassinet" that attaches to the side of our bed, but I don't foresee any problem with a box or drawer as long as there are no loose covers or crevices for baby to get stuck in. As long as baby's safe, they're not going to care what their bed looks like!


----------



## Ameli

Aww, Lucy - you didn't do anything to cause this. I hope you get good news at the appointment today! :hugs:


----------



## lindsayms05

Lucy - There's absolutely nothing that we can do to cause a cord issue, hun, as well as there's nothing we can do to prevent a cord issue so no blaming yourself! It's awesome that your doctor has caught it early and will be monitoring it. Rest assured that if he/she had felt Ivan was in any immediate danger, they would have taken him right there rather than waiting to see if things improve. Rest up and try to relax. I'll be stalking for an update! GL!


----------



## goldstns

Lucy- good luck with everything. Take it easy for Ivan!


----------



## melann13

Forgot to post this little picture that DH and I took on our babymoon. He spent forever drawing little feet in the sand. It was adorable. He actually has better ones (he went to school for photography), this is just off my phone, but we plan to have a good one framed for her room.
 



Attached Files:







feet.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## wrightywales

melann13 said:


> Forgot to post this little picture that DH and I took on our babymoon. He spent forever drawing little feet in the sand. It was adorable. He actually has better ones (he went to school for photography), this is just off my phone, but we plan to have a good one framed for her room.

thats cute :)


----------



## Try Rocking

So cute!


----------



## Lucy529

Melann that is so cute :)


----------



## Lucy529

So I updated on FB but I'll update here too...

There is some cord restriction but not enough to panic for now, I'm on complete bed rest until next week where I'll get checked and plan for the following week. They went ahead and did my fist shot of steroids as a precaution along with bloods.
Ivan seems to be doing ok so that calms me just a waiting game now.

Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers really appreciate it, will keep you all updated as to what happens next


----------



## hakunamatata

Keep hoping everything is okay :hugs: Sounds like the docs are watching you like a hawk which is great :thumbup:


----------



## lian_83

Lucy, Prayers to u and Ivan.. Happy squash week!


----------



## despttc

Lucy, take good rest. Glad to hear Ivan is doing good. Don't worry,from what you've posted I'm sure you and Ivan are in good hands :hugs:

Melann, that is a super cute picture <3


----------



## despttc

200th day of pregnancy for me!!
:yipee:


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks ladies 

My boss is thinking of just letting stay home until delivery bc it's to risky which after talking to my hubby we think it would be good we'll just see what the especialist says on Thursday. 

But just from yesterday after getting finally home from the drs and getting everything I needed he seemed to do better with me just laying on my side :) he moved tons which he had been doing I was just not feeling it :( my hubby and I think the dr is just going to keep me on bed rest until delivery unless things change drastically and his cord improves. But I want him to be in there unti at least 35 weeks so I can deliver close to home.

Yay !!! I'm 29 weeks. !!!


----------



## Try Rocking

Hopefully he stays in there until he's well cooked Lucy! Happy 29 weeks :hugs: 


30 for me! 70 days to go!


----------



## hakunamatata

Woohoo we are 30 weeks :)


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats Hakuna, try rocking not long now :)


----------



## despttc

Try rocking and Hakuna, happy 30weeks :flower:

Lucy, happy 29weeks :flower:


----------



## Lucy529

Happy 200 days desp. :)


----------



## Acorn

Lucy- Glad they caught that! Hoping it will be ok and that he can stay in there for a while more!

Lian- I don't know where you live, but we have a little cosleeper that goes in our bed. That's where he will sleep for a while at least, even though we are getting a nursery ready for him.
https://www.target.com/p/summer-inf...rodSlot=medium_1_1&term=summer+infant+sleeper


----------



## Acorn

We went for a 3D/4D ultrasound yesterday :) It took us forever to get him to show us his face. He kept turning his head and covering it with his hands, ha ha. Finally got some towards the end.


----------



## Lucy529

Acorn so cute mine won't cooperate when they've tried 

Your looks so clear such a cutie :)


----------



## despttc

Acorn, cute pic <3


----------



## Lucy529

So I've been thinking since I have plenty of time my hubby says I should pack a hospital bag to take with me when we go to the specialist on Thursday as he said I could be hospitalized, what I'm wondering is what should I pack? 
I know the essential tooth brush, tooth paste...etc. but what clothing? Any help ladies I'll post this on FB too


----------



## Try Rocking

This is my list, it may seem long but we'll be 2-2.5 hours from home and I want to make sure we have everything we need. 


Spoiler
*Hospital Bag*

Toothbrush
Hairbrush
Shampoo
Conditioner
Soap
Deoderant
Q-tips

Pajamas
Nursing tops
Underwear
Socks
Shirts
Pants
Housecoat
Slippers

Breastfeeding Pillow
Breast pump
Nursing pads

Tablet + Charger
Iphone + Charger
Camera + Charger


Baby

Onesies/sleepers
Pants
Coming home outfit
Socks
Hat
Mittens

Diapers
Wipes
Vaseline
Nipple Cream

The hospital does provide some stuff for the baby but I prefer to use my own stuff from the beginning.


----------



## Lucy529

TR thanks for the list I don't know how long I would be there but if he was born he would go into NICU for a few weeks 

I'm praying that things have improved and I can come home and keep him cooking longer


----------



## Try Rocking

Hopefully he stays in there until he's well cooked! :hugs:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Good list try rocking :thumbup: thanks


----------



## Lucy529

I'm going a bit stir crazy today is the first day I didn't need to go to the dr or OB dept and I am bored, I've been laying in bed and napping most of the day I feel like a week has gone by and it's only 4pm LOL 

I need survival ideas


----------



## Try Rocking

No problem! I did add nipple cream on there, I forgot about it until just now.


----------



## lian_83

TR, thanks heaps for that list. I'll update the contents of my bag, though I still haven't bought anything for my baby other than baby wipes :haha: 

Been seriously researching about baby's first bed and I think the cardboard box used in Finland is specifically designed for that purpose. I hope they give this box instead of the bounty bags which are not really useful imho. There are just not enough places to go shopping here in Australia and for first-time parents on a limited budget, it is really quite a daunting task. I've joined the auction at ebay several times for a moses basket or bassinet but I never bid above $70. I think I'm just not comfortable to pay more than that for a 2nd-hand item when a brand-new item is selling for the same price in the States. 

Ikea carries a reasonable $100 cot plus matress but it just wouldn't fit our room, unless my husband starts sleeping in the lounge and we get rid of our bed. 

Did measurements for our drawer and it is only 55cm long which might be too short for my baby considering I'm quite tall myself.


----------



## despttc

Yay. My b'day today! :yipee: :yipee:

Try rocking, that's a good list :thumbup:

Lucy, hope baby stays longer inside.


----------



## Lucy529

Happy Birthday Desp !!!!!! 

Lian hope your able to come up with a solution we ended up getting ride of some furniture to fit the crib in the bedroom with us and got ride of a chair in the living room to make room for his swing/bouncer combo and playpen/bassinet 

I've been in bed all of yest got up to shower and use the loo (as you ladies call it LOL) and it seems to help this little one he moves tons more I can't wait til toms apt to see if there's a change but Thursday us the deciding day


----------



## Twag

Happy Birthday Desp :cake:

Good luck Lucy I hope he gets to stay in longer and it is good news :hugs:


----------



## Leopard

Popping my head back in, and holy smokes, the new layout design took me by surprise. It's a bit bright, but I think I could come to like it.


----------



## melann13

Lucy, here's hoping that Ivan has squirmed his way into a better position and can keep cooking slow-cooker style. And if not, at least the hospital is prepared for him and it wouldn't be a surprise early delivery. That way he can get exactly what he needs RIGHT AWAY. Make sure you put chapstick in your bag, it's one of the top complaints I've heard, even though it's super random.

Lian, I agree that everything is so expensive it can be overwhelming. DH and I saved up a good chunk of change before TTC, and our house is plenty big, but it's still crazy to look at spending thousands on everything. Fortunately here I've gotten pretty much everything second hand through a huge consignment sale and also Craig's list. We got our Arm's Reach Co-sleeper bassinet/playard for $95 on Craig's list. The beautiful thing about reused baby stuff is that most of it is BARELY used as they grow out of it so fast. I've also taken full advantage of Goodwill stores for maternity stuff. Just got myself another pair of fancy jeans (Motherhood Maternity $70 new) and a nice dress, also from Motherhood Maternity from Goodwill on Saturday for $6 each. I don't usually shop there for clothes, but maternity stuff, just like infant stuff, usually has barely been used. I definitely have more maternity clothes than I ever thought I would, but considering I only paid full price for a few things, I don't feel too bad. Good luck in your search for a good solution!


----------



## despttc

Thank you, Lucy and Twag :)


----------



## wrightywales

Happy Birthday Despttc hope you have a lovely day :) x


----------



## wrightywales

I love lists didnt realise how much until last night when i was adding to the list of clothes we have, after a friend gave us loads of girls 3-6 months and 6-9 months :) I think i have 6 list of all different things to do with baby. Clothes we have, Cothes we need, Hospital bag, Names, Baby list what we need (not clothes), Baby list what we have. 
Thank for yours Try rocking

Well could be meeting peanut in about 8 wks if my consultants decide to induce me early which i think they will especially as peanut is so big already very much doubt they will let me go full term but will find out soon enough. I see diabetic consultant on Thursday and then my Gynae conultant again on Tuesday. not enjoying all the trips to hospital but glad they are keeping a close eye on peanut. Do have to say OHs mum is an star as shes been running me back and too when OH cant get the time off work shes been great :)


----------



## vtjess423

Happy Birthday, deptcc!! :hugs: I hope you have a great day. 

I just hit 29 weeks today. Yay!! :happydance: Had my latest OB appointment last Friday and all seems to be well. I hadn't gained any thing since my last appointment but my OB didn't seem concerned as the baby seems to be growing. :thumbup: She mentioned that we'll do a growth scan around 32 weeks to check on everything. I'm very happy about that as with my first son, there were some growth concerns which turned out that he was just small and was getting what he needed and growing as expected. His small size was determined to be due to my high blood pressure. So I'm hoping since my bp has been more controlled this time around, this little one will be more average sized, though I didn't complain about having a small baby last time! LOL

Sorry your so bored, Lucy! I hope you find something to keep you occupied while you are on bed rest. Good Luck with your appointment tomorrow. I hope Ivan's showing progress so that he can cook as long as possible. I'm keep you both in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:

And wrighty, good luck with your diabetic consultant appointment. Hopefully you can get some good tips. And that's great that your OH's mum is so helpful! 

I really need to get on the ball and figure out what we are going to do with our room. I would like to put the pack-n-play in there and let my bean sleep in there once he's born for a little while. But we have to rearrange some things before that happens. And our room really just needs a good cleaning. ;) I'm just so tired and my son keeps us busy I don't have the time. I'm just going to have to make some time soon. And I should take a tip from you ladies and make some lists of what we have and what we need. We have a lot from ds1 but we also gave a good chunk of his clothes away so there will be some gaps to fill.


----------



## Lucy529

Jess happy 29 weeks :) !!!! 

I ordered a pack and play to have in the living room so he can be in there with me or in high season when we have neighbors they won't be disturbed by crying. I have been debating about washing his clothes now or waiting? Def washing his crib bedding and blankets/sheets just to fold and organize it. I have more to rearrange but I will have to wait a bit on it. 

I want to see what the specialist says on Thursday incase I need to get smaller clothing for him I only have a few newborn and most 0-3 months but since they say he'll be small I might need preemie but we'll see


----------



## Lucy529

Melann thanks we'll know Thursday if he can stay in a bit longer I would love for him to be in there til at least 35 weeks bc he can be born at our local hospital not over an hour away. But the specialist is making that call, he seems to be way more active these last two days so really hoping that's good news 
Surprisingly I always have chap stick with me in my purse one or two tubes and tend to grab one when I go to the store my hubby usually takes them from me bc he works outside but thanks for the tip I'll make sure to gave dome with me 

Wrighty good luck with the consultant, how big is lo measuring? I was told Ivan would be big too but not the case right now. Hope he has a growth spurt but not to big LOL


----------



## vtjess423

Lucy529 said:


> Jess happy 29 weeks :) !!!!
> 
> I ordered a pack and play to have in the living room so he can be in there with me or in high season when we have neighbors they won't be disturbed by crying. I have been debating about washing his clothes now or waiting? Def washing his crib bedding and blankets/sheets just to fold and organize it. I have more to rearrange but I will have to wait a bit on it.
> 
> I want to see what the specialist says on Thursday incase I need to get smaller clothing for him I only have a few newborn and most 0-3 months but since they say he'll be small I might need preemie but we'll see

Thanks, Lucy!! :)

I hope he has a growth spurt for you, Lucy! My son was only 5lb, 4oz at full term and I only had newborn and 0-3 with me as well when he was born. I thought he was going to be close to 7lbs according to my last sonogram. But nope, he was small which was attributed to my high bp. But anyway, my sister ended up running by the store for me to pick up some preemie clothes as even the newborn was HUGE on him. I think he wore preemie size clothing as long as an average baby wears newborn. He was in newborn for months, though. :)


----------



## Lucy529

I think Ivan will need preemie too but I don't want to buy much yet but I guess well see once he's here at least I have some clothes for a bit 
I'm not going to buy anymore clothing for now tho

I just got a call from the OB dept at the hospital checking on me to see if I had anymore concerns about baby moving or any questions? Kinda took me by surprise never knew they did that LOL but I have my apt.nin the am and all seems ok right now :) it was nice to know that they're on top of things :)


----------



## Acorn

My first was 6lb 9oz and I still think she could have used a preemie outfit coming home. I have a newborn outfit for this one and found some really inexpensive preemie pants on clearance, so I will take those to the hospital just in case. She was in newborn for a couple of months at least. It's so hard to decide what size clothes to bring because they vary in size so much!

We started decorating the nursery this weekend, and by we I really mean my mom, ha ha. I came up with a design and helped her, but she really did most of the work. Here's a preview of the wall the crib will go on :) The rest of the walls are grey and I will have red accents. He won't sleep in the room for several months, but if I don't get it ready before, it will probably be a very long time before I do! Plus it's a fun part of the nesting process, ha ha.

View attachment Room.pdf


----------



## Lucy529

Ooh acorn I love it so nice :). 

My wall decals came in my hubby has to pick them up from the mail and then he and his nephew are putting them on the wall while I supervise LOL I did the same with the crib I just told them how to do it :) but I did hold some pieces up.


----------



## wrightywales

Lucy529 said:


> Melann thanks we'll know Thursday if he can stay in a bit longer I would love for him to be in there til at least 35 weeks bc he can be born at our local hospital not over an hour away. But the specialist is making that call, he seems to be way more active these last two days so really hoping that's good news
> Surprisingly I always have chap stick with me in my purse one or two tubes and tend to grab one when I go to the store my hubby usually takes them from me bc he works outside but thanks for the tip I'll make sure to gave dome with me
> 
> Wrighty good luck with the consultant, how big is lo measuring? I was told Ivan would be big too but not the case right now. Hope he has a growth spurt but not to big LOL

She measuring on average 31 weeks HC was measuring 32 wks and the rest were close to 30 wks so she is big (really big headed lol) not sure if she will carry on growing at the same rate she is or if i get the GD under control it might slow down a bit im not sure still trying to work it all out but I hope she slows down so can be in there as long as possible


----------



## Lucy529

I hope she slows down a bit for you so she can cook longer for you


----------



## melann13

@Acorn, that's lovely! We didn't want to paint the room as we will most likely move once I finish my PhD, so we decorated with other things besides paint. Here's just one view. Everything is forest. We added more leaves and fun to the tree, but I don't seem to have the picture on my computer.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2647.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Lucy529

Melann that's so cute we're doing jungle monkey theme I know I could paint as my bosses own the place and we are allowed to change things if we wanted to but it's to so much but he'll have his own side of the room :)


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Lucy maybe you could find a good book to keep you busy?


----------



## melann13

I am reading a book called "Healthy Sleep Habits, Happy Child." It was recommended to me by a friend after I was at her house and was super impressed at her baby's temperament and sleeping through the night. I have it on my Kindle. Just in case it sounds like something you might like Lucy.
https://www.amazon.com/Healthy-Sleep-Habits-Happy-Child/dp/0449004023

I also recommend Tina Fey's book for light reading.


----------



## melann13

Here's a better picture of the tree. We have another big branch to go across the wall above the crib with her name hanging from it and little wooden cutouts of birds and trees etc that I painted to match the fabric, but we can't put that up for awhile since her name (Felicity) is a secret, except from you ladies :)
 



Attached Files:







photo(7).jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Lucy529

Melann I love it super cute :)


----------



## Acorn

melann- I love it, very cute! The little animals are adorable. We did everything but the decal with my daughter as well until right before since we were keeping it a secret. I will probably do the same again. We aren't 100% on a name, but I think the hubby is warming up to Blake!


----------



## Twag

Lovely nursery's ladies :thumbup: we finally ordered our nursery furniture on Friday I am so excited about it arriving on Saturday :happydance:

Happy 29 weeks to those that changed yesterday

Good luck for your appointments today ladies :hugs:


----------



## xx Emily xx

29 weeks!! Yay!!!

Crib is arriving today!! So exited!!!

Em xxx


----------



## Lucy529

Happy new weeks ladies :) 

So exciting for those that are getting baby furniture delivered :) 

Today I get to venture out :) taking full advantage of my drs apt and going to run some errands I think I'm going to go by the library and pick up some of my fav books to read my boss informed me he's not going to let me to back to dork until Ivan arrives at least not working a full shift so seems I'm out til Jan when I was planning on going back after birth :shrug:


----------



## despttc

29weeks! :yipee:


----------



## despttc

Lucy, have a good time :thumbup:


----------



## melann13

Thinking of you Lucy! Let us know how the appt goes!


----------



## wolfQ

I have my 28 week appointment today. They are doing an ultrasound they want to measure the baby again because she was measuring small at 20 weeks but right on target at 12 weeks. Hopefully that goes well. I'm excited to see the baby again the ultrasounds are fun (except for the whole full bladder part ha ha). I'm a little worried because sunday night at like 3 am I went to the bathroom and there was a little blood. I contemplated going to the hospital at 3 am but the baby was moving fine and I didn't feel any pain so I waited until I was getting up for work to see if there was blood again, and there wasn't. There hasn't been any since then. I don't know if I still should have gone still worrying about that. Then monday morning I was nauseous had to force myself to eat breakfast. I ate lunch and threw it all up, I haven't thrown up since the first tri and even then it wasn't often. I hope this isn't the start of third tri morning sickness I've heard that can happen (it was never really morning sickness though I just had all day nausea). Though I don't feel particularly nauseous this morning. Sorry just complaining, better go get ready for my appointment now. :)


----------



## Lucy529

Good luck Wolf hope lo is growing well def mention the blood tho just to be safe


----------



## wrightywales

Hope your appointments go will Lucy and wolfQ x


----------



## Lucy529

So he is doing good growing and there was improvement to his cord so me doing nothing is helping :) he was wiggling and kicking and practicing his breathing and swallowing :) 

She did tell me that I should take my packed bag and if he sent me home on just bed rest I was lucky? So now I'm thinking the specialist might put in th hospital to monitor him. She said I'm hitting the 30 week milestone and from 32-34 weeks he would be fine but ideally it would be great to keep him in until 35-36 weeks.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Glad he is doing well Lucy :hugs:


----------



## melann13

Great news Lucy! Even though there's still some unknowns, try to take at least one sigh of relief. Ivan is doing great!


----------



## wolfQ

My appointment went well. She's done some growing and now is only measuring 4 days behind so the dr. didn't change the due date. Dr. wasn't worried about the blood since it was just a little bit and only once with no other symptoms. I told her about how my heart keeps going nuts...it's done this the whole pregnancy and everything I read said it was normal, but it's worse now. For no reason my heart will just start beating like crazy I can put my hand up to my chest and feel it going nuts, usually it lasts 15 min or more too. Sometimes it makes me feel dizzy as well. She seemed a bit concerned so now I have to do some 24 hr heart monitor, hmm.


----------



## melann13

@wolf,
I have definitely had the pounding heart on and off since the beginning. The rate isn't usually very high, I just beats so hard that I can feel it. I mentioned it to my doc and he wasn't worried. (Mostly because the rate isn't high- I used my Doppler to check :). Usually drinking a big glass of extra water and laying on my left side helps. Good luck!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Glad all the checks went well today :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

Wolf good luck hope that it's nothing


----------



## lian_83

Great news Lucy. I heard amazing things about bed rest and taking it easy for awhile.

Wolf, I seemed to have hit 3rd trim MS. Not pleasant at all. But it surely is reassuring to feel baby's kicks and movements although mine seemed to always wake up around 11pm and start kicking while I'm sound asleep. Yikes! I hope he changed his sleeping pattern once he's born.


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks Lian Thursday is going to be a big day


----------



## Delamere19

Hi ladies, not had chance to read back. Been away for a few days with my oh,our last break before baby arrives. It was lovely apart from the dodgy weather. :thumbup: Had a really vivid nightmare the first night and it freaked me out. Must be my hormones but I kept going back into it. I slept with the light on the second night. 

Really missed my son,he stopped with his nan but as soon as he got back he started with his moods! He was very tired though so I'm hoping for a better day today! 

My bump is starting to get uncomfortable. I got my bump band but it's still feeling low and I get a lot of pressure when I walk as well as a horrible stitch. Is anyone else feeling this?


----------



## Twag

Great news Lucy :hugs:

I also seem to be getting these weird heart palpitations I have had 2 episodes thus far recently so I am going to mention them in my midwife appointment on Friday just to make sure all is ok

Delamere my little boy also likes to stay low and it does make it quiet uncomfortable walking at times - I am also finding I get really breathless quickly :dohh:

I'm 28 Weeks today :yipee:


----------



## Lucy529

Twag happy 28 weeks !!!! 

Del Ivan is laying down low too I feel the pressure when I walk I've had this pain on my right leg right between my leg and bump it hurts like heck, and the breathlessness can't walk to far bc I'm out of breath.


----------



## goldstns

so many doc apts today....

1st one to check on my GD with a specialist 
2nd one to meet a pediatrician we might use
3rd one in my OBGYN


----------



## goldstns

Does anyone have or considering a Doula for childbirth?


----------



## lindsayms05

Congrats on the good appts and good luck to those waiting to have theirs!

I just got back from doing my 1-hr glucose test and I'm currently doing another 24-hr urine collection. I have insulin resistance so I have a glucose meter that I use occassionally to make sure my levels are still normal. I checked my sugar when I got home, which would have been about half an hour after my blood draw and it was 107. I did stop and get a sweet tea from mcd's and I had a few sips of that on my way home as well. I'm thinking that with my level being 107 even after sweet tea, I should pass? Did anyone check their own level after the test?


----------



## goldstns

update on doc apts:

Review of doc apts:
Dietition: said I am doing SO well considering we have had lots of halleween parties. And coached me through how to handle the holidays. Also she wants to look up good cakes to bake for my shower that would be good for me and the guests.
Pediatrician meet/greet: AWESOME! LOVED HER!
OBGYN: She said I was doing AWESOME with the GD. Baby is not measuring 30 weeks when she is 29. She did say since I have 3 herniated disks right where they do the epidural that I might not be allowed to have one but that it will be just find. But she wants me to talk with an anthologist. She said baby is HEAD DOWN ALREADY!

my baby shower is next saturday. however, I got my first present in the mail today from a family member that can't make it... I got a boppy and cover! LOVE IT! cant wait for the shower and to use the fun gifts WITH Alia!


----------



## vtjess423

Glad to hear all of your appointments have been going well. :thumbup: I hope they continue to go well. My next appointment will be on the 8th of November and I'm excited that I'll be getting a slip for an u/s to check on little mans growth. I wasn't sure I'd get to see him again after my 20 week. She said its her standard practice and I should get it around 32 weeks. So in a couple of weeks I'll see how he's growing. While I'm not hoping for a big baby, I do hope this guy is bigger than my first son, who only weighed 5lbs, 4oz. We had some growth concerns due with him so I'm hoping I can avoide that this time, though the extra scans were nice. ;) 

Good luck with your appointment today, Lucy!! :hugs:

I was feeling really uncomfortable yesterday on top of dealing with a yucky cold. I felt like I had suddenly gotten bigger over night and my bump just seemed to be more in the way, if that makes any sense. Though I don't think I look any bigger. *shrug* I think having a big lunch might have played a part as I don't feel quite as uncomfortable today as I did yesterday. 

I hope everyone is doing well today. :)


----------



## melann13

Heartburn/Acid reflux has gotten horrid for me. Hardly slept last night. Constantly feel like I need to burp, but can't, plus the burning. I've been trying to sleep very propped up, but still on my side, which makes my ribs hurt SOO bad. Have switched to being a more on my back, but propped up with 2-3 pillows, hoping that alleviates the pressure on the blood vessel that we've all been warned about. Have stopped eating anything even slightly spicy, and avoid eating too soon before bed, but at this point even water gives me heartburn. I chomp a couple TUMS before bed and keep them next to the bed for during the night, but they don't seem to help...
Ideas? Anybody?

On the positive side, our birth class switched over to newborn care last night (for weeks 4 and 5). Swaddling, diapering, bathing, etc. DH and I both got really excited. (All the videos of the adorable babies helped too).


----------



## vtjess423

Sorry, melann, I don't have much advice on the heartburn. I get it pretty frequently as well but Tums have worked for me thank goodness. I believe that there is another OTC heartburn medicine that's OK during pregnancy though I'm not sure what it is (Something like Prilosec or Zantac but I'm not sure which if either). You may just want to ask your doctor/midwife what they recommend. I hope you are able to find something that relieves it for you. :hugs: I know how aweful that feeling is! Yuck!


----------



## Twag

Sorry about the heartburn Melann I get it slightly (more acid reflux I think) but TUMs seems to help :shrug: I agree about asking the midwife see what she suggests :thumbup:

AFM - my 28 week midwife appointment tomorrow to discuss feeding & my Anti-D injection. I am so so tired this week and I am feeling very uncomfortable like bump is growing and stretching muscles at my sides or something :wacko: sitting at work is not helping :nope: only 32 more days in the actual office :happydance:


----------



## Delamere19

Over here we tend to get prescribed Gavsicon for indigestion/heartburn. It's pretty good stuff but maybe it's just a UK based medicine? 

I'm getting a bit stressed out with sleeping,or lack of sleeping! I'm turning all night from left to right but this last week when I turn to one side the baby goes nuts and flips,rolls,twitches punches for ages so I have to turn again. It differs every night which side he does it on. My hips get so painful I end up bring pretty stuck for where to lay. I am so looking forward to being able to sleep on my back or front again! :cry: 

I'm really struggling to bend to do my shoes now too! It makes me feel physically sick sometimes and I have to take a breath. Need to look for some slip on types but with it being autumn now and the weather being pretty grim it's not a great time of year for that type!

Told my OH that he will have to start doing bath times now. My ds is having a phase of not wanting a bath and will only get in if he is clinging onto me with a monkey grip!:haha: it's getting harder with my belly and tbh I'm a bit worried bout slipping cos my centre of gravity is off!!:blush:

How is everyone getting on with preparation for their baby? I feel like we were doing ok but we seem to have hit a wall. It hadn't helped though that we have only had my OH's work van which is only a 2 seater so we can't all go out as a family. We did have a car but his dad has been using it which has been annoying me considerably seen as he has his own car however my oh got a promotion at work so will be getting an estate car this weekend. We have been waiting 3 weeks for it but finally seems to be sorted.

Wow I just realised what a long post this is......:wacko: sorry ladies!!


----------



## Twag

Deleamere I feel you with the feeling tired and not sleeping I am struggling to get comfy at night I flip between my left & right my hips ache and I keep getting cramp in my calfs too :dohh:

I have also had to stop using shoes with laces etc and being slip on's as it is painful to lean over doing them up having 2 dogs I had my walking boots but as I have been struggling SO much DH went and got me some ankle boot wellies this weekend for me to slip on SO much better now socks :haha: :dohh:


----------



## lindsayms05

I feel your pain on heartburn and having trouble sleeping! Thankfully, tums seem to do the trick, although I do have to take them several times throughout the day and sometimes in the middle of the night. As far as bending over, my bump still isn't that big so it isn't bothering me too much. But, I pretty much only wear slip on shoes because I hate having to tie my shoes...lol.

I should be getting my 1-hr glucose test results back tomorrow at my doctors appointment and he wants me to schedule another ultrasound for next week. Everything seems to be going well, but my doctor wants to keep a close eye on me because of being put on bp medicine at 22 weeks. I'm okay with getting another scan because I wasn't sure if I would get another one. :) He has me going weekly for ob checkups though, which is kind of annoying but it's reassuring to hear weekly that everything is going well. I had my first NST last week and apparently he's going to have me do one at each appointment. It takes about 20 minutes, but it still only makes the appointment 25-30 mins so not too bad. Plus it's kind of nice hearing the heartbeat for that long and seeing just how many times she is moving.

As far as prepping for baby...I think we are doing okay. We have most of the big baby items, and maybe more bigger items than we actually need, lol. We're having our first shower this weekend, another shower next weekend, and then my work is throwing me a small one and my husband work is throwing him a small one as well. I'm hoping we get a lot of the smaller items that we still need at those. I feel like we have a pretty good start on what we need but I still feel unsettled. The nursery is nowhere near finished though because we're waiting for my dad to put down new baseboards before moving all the furniture in. I think maybe once we get the furniture in and I get to decorate, I'll feel more ready.

Here is what we have so far: (A lot has been given to us, thankfully!)
Crib and mattress, changing table/hutch, chest of drawers, glider chair (all for nursery)
bassinet, rock n play sleeper rocker, pack n play, bouncer, swing, baby glider thing, baby rocker thing, high chair, baby bath tub, bumbo seat, infant car seat and one base
Wide range of diapers, wipes, a few towels/wash cloths
a few receiving blankets, a few heavier blankets, crib bedding set, 3 crib sheets, 2 bassinet sheets
several types and sizes of bottles, insurance should be getting me a double breast pump

Sooo...I'm thinking I still need: swaddling blankets, more sheets, breast feeding items (breast pads, ointment, bags, etc), bath and diapering items (wash, rash creme,etc), monitor for nursery, projector mobile for crib, matress pad, changing pad and cover, nursing pillow (boppy?), car seat cover...and I'm sure more...

I get stressed thinking about it. Does it seem like we're off to a good start? Are there any major things that I'm forgetting? Sorry for being so long, I think I'm starting to panic as it's now November (almost!)


----------



## want2bemommy

You're off to a great start- and with all those showers on the way I'm sure you'll get most of it &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## melann13

Sounds like a great list. The big things on my registry include a high chair and a babyfood cooker/blender, both of which obviously won't be used for a bit, so if I don't get them I'll hold off til the next area consignment sale in April to try to get them.
We still need a second base for the carseat so we have one in each car.
Also all the little toiletries like shampoo, lotion, diaper rash creme, tylenol, etc can really add up, so I have those on my registry too, which is nice for people that want to add a couple bucks to their present.
We still need a diaper bag, which we registered for on Amazon.
I highly recommend the Halo Sleepsack/Swaddles. I bought a couple in different sizes/fabric weights, and apparently the hospital gives us one too, according to our birth class lady.
I just bought some more onesies on Old Navy.com since with their constant deals (at least 20% off) and free shipping you can get stuff pretty darn cheap.
One of DHs co-workers sent over a couple bins of stuff from her little girl. I went through it very cautiously because I wasn't sure how much she wanted for each outfit, but apparently she told him $20 for the whole bin. Some of it we won't use based on season/size, but I figure I might as well hang on to most of the stuff in there that we "might" use for that cheap. Some super cute little dresses and a whole bunch of pants/sleepers and shirts.

Baby class lady also highly recommended getting some T-shirts that aren't onesies to use until the cord stump falls off. I got a dozen or so of the kimono style T-shirts, but if that's something you haven't got, it might be good.


----------



## Delamere19

Hey ladies,

Just a quick post for the UK ladies. My sister was telling me that the local hospital trust we use (East Lancashire) have stopped providing formula milk. I'm not sure if it maybe depends where you are in the UK but it's recommended to take a formula feeding starter kit with you in case for some reason you can't bf. I saw some in Asda and there are lots if makes like cow and gate and aptimal. I think my sister found the information on the nhs website. Hope it's helpful, I had no idea about this.


----------



## wolfQ

My dr. said Zantac is okay to take during pregnancy. I take 75 mg twice a day. I wouldn't take that much if it were just heartburn...but I have an ulcer and pregnancy has made it go crazy and it hurts all the time otherwise. It still hurts taking that but it helps.


----------



## lian_83

I think I take several tablets of Tums and another brand daily.. Said not to take for more than 2 weeks but what can I do, sometimes the reflux is just too bad.

Edit: i also take rennie and mylanta..


----------



## xx Emily xx

Delamere - it's all part of the "baby friendly initiative" which trusts apply to be part of. Our trust in Norwich does it too. It's all about supporting breast feeding.

Em xxx


----------



## Twag

Delemare I looked on my hospital website the other day and it mentioned taked your own formula too my hospital is in Surrey - I am going to buy some of those ready made ones (I was thinking 2) just in case but there is such a choice I really am not sure which is the best :shrug: :wacko:

I have my breastfeeding discussion with my midwife this afternoon :thumbup:


----------



## wrightywales

:( GD is annoying my appointment went well yesterday. I did all my blood gloucose checks through out the day all were below the 7.5 the nurse wants it to be so today i thought i would have the same breakfast as yesterday as numbers were fine and todays result showed 7.9 i had exactly the same amount so dont understand why yesterday it came out as 6.7 but today 7.9 :( guess thats off my list of what i can eat :(


----------



## hakunamatata

Happy 30 weeks Wrightywales! What did you happen to eat?

I have my c-section scheduled in my 42nd week in case the VBAC doesn't work out. It's all getting so real! I loved that I was able to pick the day and therefore, the doctor, who happens to be one of my favorites.

Formula really depends on the hospital. I was BF Fumfy but she wasn't gaining as quickly as they had hoped so they provided some formula to supplement the feedings. You'll be surprised how much the hospital provides - much of the stuff I brought I ended up not needing or using - but of course it's better to be prepared and make either OH or a good friend haul all your goodies in :)


----------



## Twag

Oh that is annoying :hugs:


----------



## Twag

HM - I think the US hospitals provide a lot more than the UK ones who really do not :nope: :dohh:

How exciting for the date - do we get to know? :winkwink:


----------



## wrightywales

Museli with milk it was fine yesterday but today not so good been measuing it to make sure to keep to what they say is a portion so was the same as yesterday but total different reading:(


----------



## wrightywales

guess tomorrow i will try porridge instead that or couple pieces of toast


----------



## goldstns

WW- I totally hear you! I feel the same way. some days I can eat some things and the next I can't eat it. Its really frustrating! I was told I was allowed to eat oatmeal (which I am guessing is the same things you are talking about) and I tried 2 times and it didn't work for me... so no more of that. I was also told as we progress with our pregnancy that usually we become MORE insulin resistant... meaning we have to consistently change our foods. They said it was something with the placenta getting bigger... can't totally remember. Stick with it girl... only a few more months and it will keep our little ones happy and healthy! I have good days and days that I am down too, all I think about is my little girl and it keeps me going!

GENERAL QUESTION: anyone been asked by your OBGYN to track babies kicks? Mine asked me to make sure she is kicking at least 10 times every 2 hours... if she doesn't then I need to drink a bit of juice or ice water or lay down. if still nothing then I have to call her ASAP. Anyways, question... how do I track that? You think just carry around a pen and paper? I feel like when I get busy I don't even think about her kicks, so I miss them often.


----------



## wrightywales

goldstns said:


> WW- I totally hear you! I feel the same way. some days I can eat some things and the next I can't eat it. Its really frustrating! I was told I was allowed to eat oatmeal (which I am guessing is the same things you are talking about) and I tried 2 times and it didn't work for me... so no more of that. I was also told as we progress with our pregnancy that usually we become MORE insulin resistant... meaning we have to consistently change our foods. They said it was something with the placenta getting bigger... can't totally remember. Stick with it girl... only a few more months and it will keep our little ones happy and healthy! I have good days and days that I am down too, all I think about is my little girl and it keeps me going!
> 
> GENERAL QUESTION: anyone been asked by your OBGYN to track babies kicks? Mine asked me to make sure she is kicking at least 10 times every 2 hours... if she doesn't then I need to drink a bit of juice or ice water or lay down. if still nothing then I have to call her ASAP. Anyways, question... how do I track that? You think just carry around a pen and paper? I feel like when I get busy I don't even think about her kicks, so I miss them often.

Thanks Hun. Yeah i will stick at it Peanut needs me too. Its only 2nd day of checking blood glucose level so i am still learning with 'trial and error' as the nurse put it. Ive found a few things that i can eat for lunch and dinner just struggling with breakfast. Will try something else tomorrow. I know toast is fine but dont fancy having just toast for breakfast for the next 10 weeks would be nice to find something else to enjoy :) she did say breakfast was the hardest to keep under control but i so want too dont fancy going on tablets for it.

No my MW hasnt mentioned monitoring movement but have read a lot online and of here about it.


----------



## want2bemommy

Mine hadn't asked but maybe it's because mine don't stop moving much lol. Baby A is now quieter but still very active. Baby B is trying to push her way out of the top of my belly lol


----------



## goldstns

WW- breakfast is also the hardest for me. It is the ONLY meal I am on insulin for! Try omelets or protein bars. Also I have been doing protein shakes. In the US you can find them as a powder at the grocery store, GNC or like walmart and mix it into milk or water or something like that (sometimes a bit of fruit). Also, they make them pre-mixed so you just have to buy the drink mixed already. I like a brand called Muscle Milk. they have it in chocolate, vanilla, strawberry, and cookies and cream. I like the chocolate one and mix it in milk with ice and blend it up. Sometimes Ill add peanut butter or banana. I have also found some frozen breakfast sandwiches work for me. They have to be the healthy brands that are under 35g carbs and have some protein in it. Also, if I have bacon or eggs or protein drink with it, I can eat 2 little waffles from like egg-o (as long as they are WG, if you have that brand).


----------



## Srrme

:hi: Just thought I would drop in for a quick update. 

I made it to 29 weeks (which was longer than I made it with my first, woohoo!). At my last appointment (26.3 weeks) my cervix was measuring only 2.7 cm which was concerning to me, but not much my Doctor. :shrug: It was apparently "long and closed." I am trying to take it as easy as possible in hopes that it doesn't shorten anymore! Ugh. The baby on the other hand was doing well and his estimated weight at the time was 2 pounds 5 ounces! :happydance:

We moved from the country back to the city and we're probably 10 minutes from the nearest hospital, yay! I'm actually switching providers to that location and will have my first and next appointment on the 15th of this month. I went to that clinic during my last pregnancy and they were wonderful. :) The NICU at the attached hospital was nice too. I would have stayed with my current OB but I don't feel like she's taking the necessary steps to help me get to full term. :shrug:

Anywho, I can't wait for my next appointment to see what's going on now! I hope all you lovely mama's are doing well!


----------



## melann13

I haven't been asked to count movements, although the doc just says "you feel her everyday right?" Last night she had the hiccups for a good 20 minutes. It was quite annoying, but they were very low in my pelvis, so hoping that means she's upside-down already?
I used to get really worried if I hadn't noticed movement in a bit, but then I realized that I usually just wasn't "noticing it" and if I put my hand on my belly and really paid attention, she was moving just fine.

Sorry to the ladies struggling with GD. I make myself oatmeal every morning, but I don't use the packets as they are high in sugar, I use real oats, skim milk, a bit of brown sugar, walnuts and cranberries. Keeps me full and has LOTS of fiber.


----------



## Srrme

melann13 said:


> I haven't been asked to count movements, although the doc just says "you feel her everyday right?" Last night she had the hiccups for a good 20 minutes. It was quite annoying, but they were very low in my pelvis, so hoping that means she's upside-down already?
> I used to get really worried if I hadn't noticed movement in a bit, but then I realized that I usually just wasn't "noticing it" and if I put my hand on my belly and really paid attention, she was moving just fine.


I think it's annoying when my boy has the hiccups too, haha. Surprisingly, I felt hiccups very low down with my second son and he was breech the entire time! :dohh:


----------



## goldstns

She has had hiccups about 3-4 times in the last 1-2 weeks. I was just told yesterday that she is head down already. So in my situation the low pelvic hiccups did mean she was flipped. However, I am no doctor to say about your baby.


----------



## goldstns

melann13 said:


> I haven't been asked to count movements, although the doc just says "you feel her everyday right?" Last night she had the hiccups for a good 20 minutes. It was quite annoying, but they were very low in my pelvis, so hoping that means she's upside-down already?
> I used to get really worried if I hadn't noticed movement in a bit, but then I realized that I usually just wasn't "noticing it" and if I put my hand on my belly and really paid attention, she was moving just fine.
> 
> Sorry to the ladies struggling with GD. I make myself oatmeal every morning, but I don't use the packets as they are high in sugar, I use real oats, skim milk, a bit of brown sugar, walnuts and cranberries. Keeps me full and has LOTS of fiber.

Thanks Mel. Ya I was using real oats (1/2 Cup) and basically the same stuff as you. However, I also tried healthy cereal (Koshi) and it also didn't work for me... so I just have to pass on those things for now. Enjoy it for me!


----------



## melann13

Forgot to mention, our baby class lady told us that the hospital will give us an aspirator, thermometer, bathing brush, a halo sleep sack (fleece for WI winter babies), hat and some other goodies... although she said to just throw away the aspirator when you leave the hospital because the ones they give you can't be cleaned well and have "hospital germs." The little grooming pack I picked up has a nice one in it anyway, so that's fine.


----------



## wrightywales

I will try the oats tomorrow thanks ladies will see if that will keep my levels around normal if not i guess its gonna be toast for breakfast for the next 10 weeks lol


----------



## melann13

Just to be clear wrightywales, I am not GD. I'm just suggesting that homemade oatmeal instead of instant packets has A LOT less sugar. Still obviously full of carbs as it is an oat. My GD friend (37wks) eats Bran for breakfast everyday.


----------



## Acorn

Gavsicon and Zantac are both great for heart burn. I have had it both pregnancies. Tums did absolutely nothing for me.

For swaddlers we used summer infant brand ones and they were amazing. We had a couple of halo sleep sacks as well, but I like the summer infant a lot better.

The stomach flu hit our house Monday and has yet to leave! Ugh. My daughter has had it since monday, I feel so bad for her. Hoping she is better by tomorrow. So hard to see her like that and extremely difficult to take care of her and myself when the whole house is sick. So over it!!

I have my glucose test on Monday. Hopefully everyone is healthy by then!


----------



## vtjess423

goldstns said:


> GENERAL QUESTION: anyone been asked by your OBGYN to track babies kicks? Mine asked me to make sure she is kicking at least 10 times every 2 hours... if she doesn't then I need to drink a bit of juice or ice water or lay down. if still nothing then I have to call her ASAP. Anyways, question... how do I track that? You think just carry around a pen and paper? I feel like when I get busy I don't even think about her kicks, so I miss them often.

Wow, every 2 hours? If I had to do that I would have to call my OB every day. :dohh: My little guy isn't much of a mover and I know I can go for 2 hours and not feel him. But that's normal for him and was for my first son as well. My OB just asks if I feel him daily and she did ask if he had a certain of day that he was most active. And he doesn't even have that as it changes every day. I think its more important that you know your baby's behavior and base movement on that. But then again I'm not a doctor. :) Anyway, I don't know if you have an Android Phone but there is an app called Kick Me where you can track your babies movement. There's probably other ones out there to. So that might be one way you can do it instead of carrying around pen and paper. I think that would work better for me.

Sorry your family is so sick Acorn. My family got that last Christmas which I can say was NOT fun so I can feel you! I hope you are all better soon! :hugs:

Good Luck to those with GD. My hubby is a diabetic so I know how difficult it can be!


----------



## xx Emily xx

I was told that if I thought baby wasn't moving as much as usual to drink cold water, eat something sweet and lie on my left side. Then to feel for 10 kicks in 2 hours.

I wasn't told baby should always kick 10 times in 2 hours.

Em xxx


----------



## wolfQ

I was actually told 6-10 kicks per ONE hour. I haven't been counting, its hard especially at work but I do feel her throughout the day. I would start counting if I hadn't felt her for a while but lately she's been moving a ton (maybe because of the halloween candy :blush: ).


----------



## Lucy529

I was told that as long as he's moving its fine, he's not a big mover but he has his days.


----------



## despttc

Lucy, happy 30weeks :)


----------



## Try Rocking

Happy 30 weeks Lucy!


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks Ladies :) 

Hoping we make it 5-6 more weeks. How is everyone doing?

Acorn hope your family gets better soon seems there is so stomach bug going around every where :(


----------



## Srrme

I was told to begin counting kicks at 28 weeks, and all I need to do is count 10 in an hour once a day. My boy kicks about 50 times in an hour. :rofl:


----------



## Delamere19

My baby has def quite need down these last two or three days. I still feel him but it's much less than it was. I have counted the ten movements like they say but it makes me a little uncomfortable that he's gone quieter. I have midwife tue so I'll mention it if is still the same. He could have moved position I guess but it's still a concern.


----------



## lian_83

Just got back from my routine doc appointment.. Can't believe that I don't have GD (after almost collapsing and throwing up during the glucose test), my blood results are all normal. The doc said that baby is also probably head down already, but with like 5-10% chance that she's wrong. So far, so good.. Maybe except that I needed to slow down my weight gain. I asked whether I should continue with my daily pilates and weights routine, and she said that I could do any physical activity I want except bungee, sky diving, motorcross, and other kinds of extreme sports. This is really a relief since my mom has been bugging me everytime to slow down and stop using my dumbells during pregnancy. 

I also got prescribed Zantac.


----------



## despttc

Lian, glad your appt went well :)


----------



## Twag

Glad your appointment's went well ladies :thumbup:

Deleamare I went on the Count The Kicks website and I found it really useful I have a bracelet and when I feel him move I move the dial on the bracelet - I know my boy moves at least 12 times a day this is not just 12 kicks in one hour this is counting movement patterns throughout the day - his pattern does change on occasion normally due to whatever I am doing - like today he has been quiter today but I have felt him 5 times already :shrug:

So I had my 28 week appointment with my midwife Friday I do not need to have the GTT test :wohoo: bump is measuring at 29 weeks and apparently my boy is chunky and very long!! Also he is breach at the moment but she said there is plenty of time for him to move into position still :thumbup:
I had my Anti-D injection which wasn't too bad and tomorrow I am having my flu & whopping cough jabs :thumbup:


----------



## despttc

My SIL delivered a baby girl via emergency Caesarian section just minutes back. :wohoo:

I'm officially an aunt now :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats desp. !!!!!! :happydance:

Lian glad your apt went well :) 

Twag YAY!!!! For not having to do the GTT I didn't do it either :) glad lo is growing well 

:wave: everyone else


----------



## Delamere19

Twag said:


> Glad your appointment's went well ladies :thumbup:
> 
> Deleamare I went on the Count The Kicks website and I found it really useful I have a bracelet and when I feel him move I move the dial on the bracelet - I know my boy moves at least 12 times a day this is not just 12 kicks in one hour this is counting movement patterns throughout the day - his pattern does change on occasion normally due to whatever I am doing - like today he has been quiter today but I have felt him 5 times already :shrug:
> 
> So I had my 28 week appointment with my midwife Friday I do not need to have the GTT test :wohoo: bump is measuring at 29 weeks and apparently my boy is chunky and very long!! Also he is breach at the moment but she said there is plenty of time for him to move into position still :thumbup:
> I had my Anti-D injection which wasn't too bad and tomorrow I am having my flu & whopping cough jabs :thumbup:

Thanks Twag for your info. That's a really great idea. My boy seems to have been a bit more active but mostly at night. My bump is still feeling really low and uncomfortable. I'll take a look at the website you mentioned. I have MW tomorrow so I'll be interested to know what position he is in as I can't fathom it out at all! Lol


----------



## Twag

Congrats on being an Aunt Desp :happydance:

Delamere no worries I had a day when I was really worried about not feeling him and the website helped put my mind at ease and having my bracelet really helps me keep track!
I have noticed he has moved up as I am getting movement up top (which can be quite uncomfortable at times) but he still kicks down on my bladder :dohh: so he is long :wacko:
I have started to notice where he is due to my bump being really hard so what I can only imagine is either his head or his back :wacko:

He has been quite quiet today but I have started to notice that he too does not like Monday's :haha:


----------



## melann13

@despttc, congrats on being an auntie! What's the name?

Yesterday I felt like I hadn't felt LO in a bit, so I did what they tell you, just laid down on my side for a bit and actually paid attention. She had moved 10 times within 20 minutes or so, so I think I was just too busy to notice before that.
I washed piles of clothes yesterday (up to about 6 mos), including the moby and my delivery clothes, boppy cover and receiving blankets, so a lot of my weekend was spent ooing and ahing over all her tiny things.
DH and I also cleaned the house pretty thoroughly, I baked about 5 different things to freeze and cooked a couple dinners for the freezer too.
So completely TMI, but DH and I tried to DTD last night. We failed. It was depressing. We've only been DTD about once a week anyway, partly because I don't have much drive, and partly because we've been SUPER busy. We tried a number of positions and I just was SO uncomfortable and we couldn't get anything going. I cried about the fact that I wasn't ready to be "done" til 6 wks after she's born. That pretty much killed the mood... We did sit and talk about what to try "next time" since we both realized it just wasn't happening last night.
Bah.


----------



## Twag

Well done with all the washing Melann I am hoping to start washing bedding etc this weekend. We did put up our nursery furniture this weekend though and I got out the moses basket mattresses to air (new ones) :thumbup:

Well done on the :sex: front for trying we have not dtd since we got preggo DH will not and tbh I do not have much drive :shrug: obviously we have not gone completely without just not done the whole :sex: :wacko:

I hope you find a position that works for you have you googled it? I think there was a thread in either 2nd or 3rd tri about positions might help :shrug:


----------



## mommytobe11

Wow melann! You're so organized, send some of that energy over this way! ;)

DH is too weirded out that there is a human in my belly that he won't DTD :growlmad: we didn't DTD much in my last pregnancy either, just a bunch of "fooling around". I wish he would just suck it up! I miss the intimacy.


----------



## vtjess423

Congrats on becoming an Aunt, Desp!! :happydance: I hope your SIL and new niece are doing well. 

I've reached 30 weeks today!! Yay!! :happydance: It's crazy to think I only have 10ish (give or take LOL) weeks left til I'll meet my new little man. I still have so much to do before then!! :wacko: 

As for DTD, we haven't much since finding out either. I think only once actually. And it's really not for lack of wanting to on either of our parts (mostly not anyway) but really just timing. With my active 2 year old, we really only have time at night when he's a sleep and unfortunately for us, my hubby goes to bed about the same time our son does due to his work schedule. So we never seem to have the time. And on the weekends, he still goes to bed early and our son is always up bright and early so that's usually out as well. We really need to find some time for just the two of us! :dohh:


----------



## Delamere19

We have :sex: more this pregnancy than with my ds but that's still pretty sporadic. Like once in a week then none for few weeks or a month. I don't really have any desire in that respect tbh,a little sometimes but not much! I have my son all day and my oh works full time so by bed time we are both shattered and I've been going to bed when my son does cos I feel more comfortable in bed by that time. Pregnancy with a toddler is exhausting!!!


----------



## want2bemommy

We haven't dtd either- don't feel bad- oddly enough I do have my moments of really wanting it- but DH is a little weirded by the baby thing. But the lack of physically intimacy is made up for by the fact that we are connecting emotionally on a whole new level and that's awesome- he sees me as a goddess lol I love it


----------



## despttc

Melann, niece's name is Liana :)

Jess, SIL and niece are doing fine. SIL had been planning for a natural childbirth and there had to be an emergency Caesarian. She took it well although she wasn't prepared 

At her 36weeks scan,she was told baby weighed 5.5lbs, but at 40weeks baby came weighing 8.15lbs <3 <3


----------



## despttc

We have :sex: very infrequently now and when we do, DH goes all extra gentle saying he doesn't want to hurt our baby. Haha


----------



## despttc

Chinese calender proved to be right for my SIL(It was true even for her first pregnancy which miscarried at 5months). Did any of you find that baby gender was consistent with Chinese calender prediction?


----------



## Lucy529

Jess congrats on 30 weeks. !!! 

Desp cute name glad they're both doing well :) 

As for dtd we used to do it every night ( not exaggerating) my hubby has a high sex drive, we have slowed down some but still do it pretty often. Now that I'm on bed rest we try to skip more days in between just to be safe


----------



## melann13

Chinese gender calendar was right for me.

We did google positions and came up with a couple ideas to try... just getting more difficult.


----------



## vtjess423

Glad they are both doing well, desp! :) And I love the name; it's beautiful. 

The Chinese Calendar has been wrong with both of my boys. It said girl both times and they are boys. :) Though with this pregnancy it was a little harder to determine as I conceived right around my birthday (little before or after not sure exactly) and so I was never sure which age to put in. LOL Can't remember if changing my age gave a different sex or not. I'll have to check it again.


----------



## Lucy529

I only had one predictor say boy the rest said girl, I always check at every u/s well I did I get them twice a week now I'm pretty sure he's staying a boy LOL and the techs might get tired of me asking too :haha:


----------



## Delamere19

My Chinese gender was wrong. Said girl and we are having a boy. My sisters is right though (up until now! )


----------



## Twag

Mine was wrong it said girl but we are having a boy :shrug:


----------



## Srrme

30 weeks! Woohoo! :happydance:


----------



## despttc

30weeks for me!! :yipee:

A tiny part of me wishes that Chinese calender comes true for me. As SIL has got a girl,all of us would like me to have a boy as that would mean one of each for our family :) But girl or boy,we'll all sure love our baby to pieces <3 <3

Had my 30week doc appt today. Found I've gained only 6.6lbs from pre-pregnancy weight. But baby is weighing and measuring normal. Am happy about that because I was overweight pre-pregnancy itself and didn't want to gain too much weight,in case I can't shed those off post-labor :) Bad news is,my bp was a bit high at this appt too,so my medication dosage was doubled :-( For now,it doesn't matter for me as baby is fine :)


----------



## salamander91

My chinese gender prediction was wrong too.

I have my 28 week growth scan tomorrow :thumbup: So excited to see bunny again and to see how fat he's gotten! My mother in law scared me by mentioning he could be 10lb so I'm hoping he's still measuring average :dohh: I'll be checking he is still a he as well. The hospital I'm at was wrong with my sisters second child so I want to double check he's still a boy :haha:


----------



## despttc

srrme, Congrats on 30weeks :)


----------



## despttc

Salamander, good luck on tomorrow's scan :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

The Chinese chart was wrong for me both times...Ariana is very much a girl and Bobby is a boy :haha:


----------



## vtjess423

Congrats on your 30 weeks, Srrme and Desp! :thumbup:

And good luck with your scan, salamander. At my last appointment my doctor mentioned that she wanted to do a growth scan around 32 weeks so I should be getting a slip at my appointment on friday! :happydance: I'm excited to see my little man again and know that he's still growing as he should. At this point with my first son, we found he was measuring small so I had to have some extra scans to make sure everything was OK. Luckily it was and he was just small...but I don't want to have to go through the worry again! :dohh: Hoping with my bp better controlled this time, this little guy will be bang on average. :thumbup:


----------



## Srrme

Thanks! :) I am relieved to have made it this far! I want to make it to 36 weeks at least. It's funny, I recently realized I am going to be 35 weeks on December 10th, and that's my second son's birthday! He was 35 weeks gestation when born. :haha: Crazy.


----------



## lindsayms05

Congrats to those hitting 30 weeks! I hit it yesterday. :)

AFM...I found out I failed my 1 hr glucose test despite already being on metformin for insulin resistance so I go Thursday for my 3 hr test. I also have an ultrasound that afternoon and it sounds like I'll be having a few more. My doctor is considering me high risk because of my blood pressure, so I'm already seeing him once a week and he said we will start alternating at the appt's between the NST and an ultrasound each week. Everything has been looking fine so far, he just wants to be extra cautious. I don't know how much my weight is coming into play here, but after developing high blood pressure and possibly sugar issues during this pregnancy, I will definitely be trying to get myself into much better shape after lo is born before we begin trying again. I had a pre-pregnancy BMI of 30, so I definitely want to get that lower and in a healthy range. My doctor, or my RE, never said anything about my weight being a factor but I'm only assuming it hasn't helped with my bp and sugar. The good news at this point is that the baby is doing great and measuring right where she should be, so I'm staying positive. Send me some positive vibes for me as I take my 3 hr test Thursday!! 

Did anyone fail their 1 hr but then pass their 3 hr glucose test?


----------



## Try Rocking

Happy 30 weeks ladies!

Hope he still has a penis!

The chinese gender predictor was right for my daughter and wrong for my son. 

Sorry you failed Lindsay, hopefully you pass the next one :hugs:


----------



## vtjess423

lindsay, I was lucky and passed my 1 hour but I know it's very common for you to fail the 1 hour and then pass the 3 hour. So hopefully that will be the case for you! :thumbup: As for your BMI affecting bp and blood sugar, its definitely possible but I know people who are stick thin and have had problems with blood pressure and the same is true for blood sugar issues. So while getting into a healthy BMI is never a bad idea, it also doesn't mean you won't have the same problems or other problems. :) Just wanted to put that out there so you don't feel bad for not being some theoretical "Ideal weight." :hugs: I have a BMI quite a bit higher than yours and I'm definitely going to try to loose some weight after I have this little guy, but I don't think I'll ever get down to what's considered a "healthy BMI." I don't really think BMI is a good indicator of overall health.


----------



## hakunamatata

well said Jess!


----------



## Lucy529

Happy new weeks ladies !!


----------



## melann13

@Lindsey, I failed my 1 hr by a single point and passed all four blood draws of the three hour by wide margins. Eat plenty of complex carbs today, avoid sugar the second half of tomorrow and if you can, take a walk or something before your test to get your metabolism going. And drink plenty of water. All these things can help, but obviously if you truly have GD, there's no fooling the test.


----------



## Delamere19

Congratulations to the ladies hitting new weeks!:happydance:

I had my latest MW appt yesterday. My first fundal height measurement was spot on and baby's heart beat was nice and strong. She said it felt like he was tucked up,low down which explains my feeling him low all the time and said there is still plenty if room for growth. I mentioned how I'm struggling walking far due to the pressure feeling but she said unfortunately as I have already had a baby my ligaments are just stretched more so looks like I will just have to tolerate it. Took my blood to recheck blood types and iron levels. Getting more real now as my next appointment is in 3 wks instead of 4 and then will be every 2 wks :wacko:
Got an appointment for my whooping cough jab next Wednesday. It's all appointments isn't it!?

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Twag

Glad your midwife appointment went well Delamere :thumbup:
I got my whooping cough jab yesterday and I will say to get it in the arm you use the least & do not sleep on because ouch my arm feel bruised and because I had the flu one at the same time in my left they had to do the whooping cough one in my right and I am right handed :dohh:

I am 29 weeks today :yipee: 11 more weeks until I meet my baby boy :cloud9:


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats twag on 29 weeks !!!!! 

I'm supposed to be getting my shots this week I think too


----------



## vtjess423

Congrats on 29 weeks, Twag!! :thumbup:

I got my flu shot last friday which wasn't bad at all. I was going to get my whooping cough as well but they had just run out. The nurse said they were getting more in this past Monday. So if all goes well I'm going to go get it on Friday after my OB appointment. Not looking forward to the shot...but it's worth it to keep my little guy healthy. :) 

I had a strange episode this morning that I don't know if it has anything to do with my pregnancy or my cold (runny nose and cough) but I can say I did not like it! :nope: I was lucky and have avoided morning sickness (knock on wood) though I did have a few times I was nauseous and I've gagged while brushing my teeth. Well this morning, and sorry if this is TMI, I had just finished brushing my teeth and I started coughing due to post nasal drip. Well next thing I know, I'm gagging and retching like I'm going to throw up but nothing came up. It was kind of violent though and now my throat really hurts. :( Ugh. It didn't last long but it made my eyes water. I felt fine, besides the sore throat, afterwards but it was not a fun experience! I'm hoping it was just a combination of my sensitive gag reflex due to brushing my teeth and my coughing and it doesn't happen again! :dohh: And I hope this sore throat doesn't last. It was hard to eat my breakfast this morning because of it.


----------



## goldstns

Our baby shower is Saturday!! cant wait. Anyone have a good idea for a gift for those throwing the shower for us? I was thinking a restaurant gift card.


----------



## Lucy529

Jess hope you feel better soon Hun 

Goldstns- you can never go wrong with a gift card that sounds great or just a visa gift card that way they can use it where ever, that's what I always get takes the guess work out of it


----------



## lindsayms05

Thanks for the advice ladies!! My doctor did give me a specific diet for the 3 days leading up to the test and I have gotten in all the complex carbs so far that he wants, so we will see. I'm going first thing in the morning for my 3 hr test, then my ultrasound and OB appointment in the afternoon.

Goldstns - I'm having 3 different showes with several different hostesses so I was researching quite a bit to find some unique hostess presents and I ended up doing these super cute brownie jars and put them in a mixing bowl with a wooden spoon and measuring spoons for each of my hostesses and then put something specific to each one. One I did a gift card to target, one to olive garden, and two others are getting a bottle of wine with a cute note that says, "Make the brownies with the kids, and drink the wine with your hubby!" I've given out two of them so far and they have loved them. It wasn't too expensive to do, either, which is a major plus.

https://allrecipes.com/recipe/sand-art-brownies/


----------



## Lucy529

Lindsay love that idea so cool :) and easy :)


----------



## lindsayms05

They were pretty easy to make and ended up looking super cute! If you're in the states, I found cute 1 liter jars with lids at Big Lots in the Christmas stuff. They did have a snowflake on the side, but you couldn't even see it once it was filled, but will be super cute to reuse for the upcoming holidays in someway. I have yet to hear how the actual brownies were but the reviews look pretty good online, lol


----------



## despttc

Twag :wohoo:

Jess :hugs: Hope the sore throat doesn't last

Goldstns :thumbup: on the baby shower


----------



## Acorn

Hey ladies. My DD is still sick :( Took her in again today and they ran up a bunch of tests. They were pretty upset at her weight loss mostly because she was super small to begin with (5th percentile for weight). I feel so bad for her. I really hope they figure something out soon!

I had my gestational diabetes test on Monday and passed, so I was pretty excited about that! They did my normal appointment as well. Midwife couldn't tell if he was head down or not. She could feel but wasn't sure which was the butt and which was the head. With DD, they actually thought she was head down, but at an ultrasound to check growth found out she was breech. I guess my babies have bony butts, ha! It am freaking out now that if I don't get another ultrasound at some point I will not be convinced that this baby is really head down. I had to have a version with dd and I really don't want to go through all of that again!!


----------



## wrightywales

Congrats on the new weeks ladies :) x

Acorn - sorry to hear about your little one hope she starts to feel better soon x


----------



## vtjess423

I'm sorry your daughter is still sick, acorn. I always hate seeing little ones ill. I can understand your plight with a small kid. My son has always been on the 5th percentile for weight as well. He seems to just follow that line though so our doctor hasn't been worried. But I'm sure if he were sick and loosing weight they wouldn't be happy either. So I hope she starts getting better soon!! :hugs: Congrats on passing your GD test. That's always good news. :)

I have no idea the position of my little guy either. He still seems to move and flip around alot so I'm sure even if he is head down right now he can still turn. I'm going to have a growth scan in a few weeks so I'll find out for sure then. :) I hope your little guy ends up heads down so you won't have any issues during labor.


----------



## despttc

Acorn, :hugs:


----------



## Delamere19

Acorn hope your dd feels better soon. It's awful seeing your child ill. My ds is very slight of build too so if he doesn't eat I'm sure it would be a big concern. When he was younger he was in hospital two days with a gastro type bug,he couldn't even keep water down and he was so listless and just laid there. It was distressing. Luckily I think children are pretty resilient and bounce back :hugs:

Jess, hope you don't have any more episodes. I don't know what it is but since I hit 3rd tri I feel like more smells are bothering me again and making me feel sick and like gagging.

Is anyone else struggling with mornings? This week I've just not felt well at all when I wake up. I've had headache most days for about 3 weeks and have been feeling sick and just generally urgh. Sometimes I feel bit better as the day goes on but it's a struggle. :nope: I found it hard to eat yesterday cos I felt that sick.

On a plus note it's another new week for me! :happydance: these weeks keep rolling by x


----------



## despttc

Del, happy 29weeks :wohoo:


----------



## Twag

Happy 29 Weeks Del

I have been struggling getting up as I am just SO tired at the moment I swear I could sleep all day :wacko:

Acorn sorry your little one is sick :hugs: hope she feels better soon


----------



## wrightywales

Happy 29 wks Del :) x


----------



## wrightywales

Hope everyone is doing ok :)

Well been to meet my diabetic consultant and she seems lovely. She is happy with my blood glucose levels so far and not putting me on medication yet as they seem quite stable except when I try something different but got to try otherwise I would never know if I can or cant eat it. I asked about being induced and she said if normal sized baby will induce between 38 and 40 weeks and wont let me go over 40 weeks but if I have a bigger baby like peanut is and/or on medication then big posibility they will induce me before 38 wks to reduce any risk of her getting stuck or other complications during birth so she could be here by christmas but final desicion on that is upto my gynae consultant so will be asking what he thinks a week on Tuesday when I next see him. I have a scan same day so looking forward to seeing peanut again.

OHs Mum took me and we were both sat watching my belly as peanut was moving around and kicking she definitely getting active. Some days more than others :D


----------



## Lucy529

Happy 29 weeks Del !!!!! 

Acorn hope you lo gets better soon :hugs: 

Wrighty glad your getting an idea of when you might give birth I'm going to ask today when is the latest they will let me go we might end up being induced the same day :D 

Afm even though I'm on bed rest am still only getting about 5-6 hours of sleep a night. My hubby goes to bed at 10 and I stay up until 1-2 am sometimes later then up by 5:30 where I move to the couch and lounge ll day :( 

On a good note I'm going to learn how to crochet :) I'm so excited I have an u/s today to check Ivan again so stopping by the store to pick up my starting supplies so excited :D. My hubby said he'll check my progress when he gets home LOL he's trying to motivate me to keep me occupied


----------



## vtjess423

Happy 29 weeks, Del! Sorry you've been struggling lately! I hope you start to feel better. It takes me a bit longer to get out of bed in the mornings as I just want to sleep more but once I'm up, I usually feel fine despite this cold I've been nursing for over a week now. Ugh. Colds stink! LOL

Glad everything is looking good for you wrighty! I hope you keep it up and can stay off the meds. 

Good luck with learning ot crochet, Lucy. It can be fun. I learned how to crochet in middle school and got pretty good for a while, though I never completed a project. I ended up getting side tracked by other things at the time. I tried to pick it back up a few years ago and even started making a blanket. But again I never finished it. :dohh: I still have all the stuff though so maybe I should pick it up again. I seem to get these itches to do something creative and then I just end up dropping it for no real reason. I think I'm just a slacker. LOL I'd love to be more creative so I should just pick something and stick with it for a while - at least until I'm complete something. :winkwink:


----------



## Delamere19

Thanks for all your congrats everyone!

Great news that you might be able to find out your date for giving birth Wrighty. Also nuts how close it is! 

I would love to crochet. I did once learn how to knit (kind of!) My mum tired to show me but she really struggled as I'm left handed so it all looked backward to her :haha:

Just been for a walk in the park to blow away the cobwebs. Its a lovely autumn day here but I have to say 20 mins is enough for me atm. I'm pooped when I get home. Just sat down with a warm drink and I'm thinking of watching a xmas film and looking for gift ideas. DS is happy playing with his play doh at the minute so trying to take advantage. He's truely obsessed with the stuff at the mo!

x


----------



## wrightywales

Thanks ladies

Del - I know could be meeting my little girl very soon exciting but all so very nervous lol need to get a few things sorted now ready just incase i do go earlier lol xx

Jess - Thanks me too. I seem to be doing well with the diet and they dont seem cncerned with the odd high result which is only when im trying something new which isnt actually that often :) x

Lucy - Yes we could be induced same day Fingers crosed Ivan gets to stay in as long as possible :) x


----------



## Lucy529

Jess I learned how to make scarfs using those loom things a long time ago couldn't do one if I tried now. I looked on you tube and found some easy ones, my hubby said I will be more motivated bc it's for our son even looked at some booties :D but one thing at a time LOL 

Del glad you got out for a bit, I take full advantage of my drs apts. LOL yay !!! that your able to relax a bit while your son is occupied hope it lasts :)


----------



## melann13

@Del, I've definitely been more tired lately, sleeping in a bit. Yesterday was my birthday, so I rewarded myself by coming home and taking a nap. Woke up 2 hrs later! I've been sleeping through the night okay, usually getting up once to take some TUMS and get the acid back down, but I can still make it til about 6:30 without peeing as long as I go right before bed. Headaches in the morning as well, nothing too severe, just enough to make me feel like a lump.
@Lucy, I hope you enjoy crocheting, I LOVE to knit and have only been doing it just over 2 years and have made a TON of stuff. If you're not already on Ravelry.com, I highly suggest it. Tons of free patterns and lot of examples. I'm in the middle of making a toy for out little one now- I had hoped that I would finish it around the time we found out the gender, so that I could switch to a sweater or something once we knew, but that was 10 weeks ago and I'm still not done with the blasted toy! It's a stuffed log (her room is forest themed) and I'm making all the little critters as finger puppets to go inside. The log was a free form pattern, which was MUCH slower than a repeated pattern because I had to really pay attention to what I was doing instead of just mindlessly following directions. So far she has a little squirrel and bunny to live inside. Still need to do: Mouse, Raccoon, and Fox. Feel like there was another one, but it escapes me at the moment... prego brain. If you go on Ravelry, you can find me there as neuronerd. :) I have nice turquoise yarn to start a little cardigan as soon as my animals are done.


----------



## Lucy529

Wrighty once they give you dates your like "oh crap, am I ready ?" LOL at least that was my reaction. I keep thinking of how this is going to change my relationship with my hubs, we're so excited but I'm also a bit scared bc now there will be a little human depending on me but I'm totally in amazement (still) that there's a baby in my tummy LOL 

I still think it's someone else's tape being played on the monitor, you would think after all these u/s and now getting them twice a week I would be over it but nope :haha: maybe once he's here at home it will hit me that he's mine


----------



## Lucy529

Melann thanks will def check out the site. I'm so excited to get it started and with all my free time I might be able to get things done 

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY !!!!!


----------



## wrightywales

Melann happy belated birthday :) x


----------



## wrightywales

Lucy529 said:


> Wrighty once they give you dates your like "oh crap, am I ready ?" LOL at least that was my reaction. I keep thinking of how this is going to change my relationship with my hubs, we're so excited but I'm also a bit scared bc now there will be a little human depending on me but I'm totally in amazement (still) that there's a baby in my tummy LOL
> 
> I still think it's someone else's tape being played on the monitor, you would think after all these u/s and now getting them twice a week I would be over it but nope :haha: maybe once he's here at home it will hit me that he's mine

Strange to think instead of 9 weeks could meet peanut in 7- weeks im so excited and a little nervous. We are not ready although we do have most the stuff for peanut i need things for hospital bag and we still need to sort peanuts wardrobes out and wash her clothes lol :) sure we can get it done in the time we have lol but really doesnt seem that long lol


----------



## Twag

Happy Belated Birthday Melann :cake:


----------



## Delamere19

Belated Happy Birthday Melann!!:happydance:

We still have jobs to do. It's hard cos OH works Mon to Fri so it's weekends. I think cos he's tired he feels a bit like I'm nagging but I'm starting to feel like I am really wanting to start sorting things. It doesn't help that we have just found a few damp patches in our bedroom. We had these issues last year but we got some insulating paper and it made such a difference with the room feeling warmer but alas the damp seems to be returning. Luckily we rent so the landlord will be paying but it's just another thing that needs sorting out. Maybe it's the nesting but I feel like it all gets on top of me sometimes and I want to put a rocket up my OH!:dohh:


----------



## Lucy529

Wrighty the drs had me in a panic so I got everything washed and surprisingly his bag is ready too :) I might need to get some pads but everything else is ready I just need a bottle rack and brush which I'm waiting on what my boss is giving me if not I'm going to buy them myself


----------



## melann13

@Lucy, at baby class last night, the nurse told us to not bother bringing any pads or diapers or anything as they'll send you home with extras. I bought a pack of overnight pads in the brand I'm used to for once I'm home, but she said to just ask for plenty at the hospital. It'll all work out! A friend of mine just had her baby yesterday at 38weeks 0days! (she wasn't induced and it's her first)


----------



## Lucy529

Melann I was going to start buying milk too since I won't be bf but was told not to bc the hospital gives you some to bring home :) and no diapers either didn't know about the pads thanks I guess I can leave them here lighten the bag a bit LOL
I'm going to ask today if they an give me a more estimated date she's my drs nurse and from what my dr said they review my notes everyday :/ kinda nice but I wonder what they say :haha:


----------



## vtjess423

My hospital is the same way. They provide diapers, wipes, maternity pads and even mesh underwear. Which is nice so you won't bleed on any of your own! :) I brought pads and diapers with me when I had my son and didn't even use any of what I brought. I may still bring some just in case this time but it depends on what I can fit in my hospital bag. :) As for formula, at my hospital, they wouldn't even let you use your own even if you brought some. I breastfed my son but I was a bit concerned at first that he wasn't getting enough so I wanted to supplement with formula. We asked the nurse about it in the hospital and they practially freaked out on me saying you can't use that! And then the pediatrician actually came in and suggested what we should use and gave me some. In the end I didn't end up giving him any but it was definitely an odd experience. I would think as his mom I should have been able to decide which formula I was going to give him as long as it wasn't anything bad (and it wasn't; it was a pretty popular brand of formula). 

I still have so much to do before my little man gets here. It was actually my hubby who said the other day you only have 2months to get our room in order if you want him to sleep in there with us. Which is a change as before he kept saying we have tons of time. LOL I really should stop procratinating and get some things done. I'm off work tomorrow so after my dr's appointment I may come home and start getting things done. :thumbup:


----------



## Lucy529

Jess hope you can get things done soon, I felt stressed until I got everything done now I'm bored LOL can't do much now anyway but I still


----------



## Delamere19

Must be so hard bed rest Lucy. Frustrating I bet. You want to do things but you can't.

The hospitals here don't provide anything so you have to take pads,milk etc that you want to use. I suppose we can't really complain cos we have a NHS which is free. 

Is anyone doing birth plans? I did one last time round but nothing worked out the way I hoped so didn't get to use it! I'm in two minds whether to bother this time and just go with the flow. Had a rough ride with my DS so want to try and be as open minded and relaxed about things as I can.


----------



## melann13

I did fill out the birth plan from the hospital. I thought of writing it up, but I figured the staff would be more familiar with the form from the hospital. I fully expect that everything could change, but I felt like it was a good exercise to talk with DH about the choices we could encounter. I got my own clothes to wear for labor, and maybe delivery, and want skin to skin right away, things like that, I figured as a FTM it was good to think about what would happen in an ideal world, even though some of my wishes may not be possible depending on circumstances.


----------



## vtjess423

Thanks, Lucy. I hope I can get some things done too. But acutally, I'm not really stressing at all, which kind of surprises me. LOL You'd think I have all the time in the world the way I'm feeling...but I know I don't. I just can't get motivated for some reason and I really need to or nothing is going to get done. All I feel like doing is sitting around and doing nothing! Which I'm sure you'd say really stinks! LOL I really need to find some motivation so I can get all of my little mans things organized and clean. I wish I would get some of this nesting I'm always hearing about though I never really went through that with my first son either. :shrug: I'm just going to have to force myself to do it! And I'm starting tomorrow! LOL

I never did a birth plan with my first son, and don't plan on doing one this time either. It's probably not a bad idea to have one but I know what I want and am pretty good to sticking to my guns. And I'm also willing to go with the flow when needed. So I just don't really find it necessary, I guess. Neither my OB nor my hospital ever mentioned making one to me either.


----------



## Delamere19

Even if you don't write a birth plan I def think it's well worth researching your options to give you more of an idea of what to expect. Knowledge is power!

Just been looking at my maternity notes and it said my DS was in the 12th centile. I never knew that. is that small? He was 7lb 4oz so pretty average. :shrug:


----------



## wrightywales

Delamere19 said:


> Even if you don't write a birth plan I def think it's well worth researching your options to give you more of an idea of what to expect. Knowledge is power!
> 
> Just been looking at my maternity notes and it said my DS was in the 12th centile. I never knew that. is that small? He was 7lb 4oz so pretty average. :shrug:

Was that fundal measurement? could just be you had less fuild then average doesnt always mean small baby as obviously at 7lb 4oz he wasnt that small :)


----------



## Delamere19

wrightywales said:


> Delamere19 said:
> 
> 
> Even if you don't write a birth plan I def think it's well worth researching your options to give you more of an idea of what to expect. Knowledge is power!
> 
> Just been looking at my maternity notes and it said my DS was in the 12th centile. I never knew that. is that small? He was 7lb 4oz so pretty average. :shrug:
> 
> Was that fundal measurement? could just be you had less fuild then average doesnt always mean small baby as obviously at 7lb 4oz he wasnt that small :)Click to expand...

Actually it was on my fundal height chart page so you could be onto something there. Think it was 3300g so that sounds like what it was. You learn something new everyday.


----------



## lindsayms05

Today was a very lonnnnnnnng day for me but it ended up going very very well! My 3 hr glucose test went well except for the last draw which bottomed out at 51. My doctor said I definitely don't have gestational diabetes although there is some sort of metabolic issue that should be looked into after I give birth. I have a feeling it was my insulin resistance kicking in, but we already knew about that before pregnancy. The baby is measuring 3 lb 12 oz and is the 73rd percentile meaning my highish blood pressure has not restricted any growth. My fluid looks good and the baby scored an 8/8 on the biophysical profile so doctor was super pleased. We got some cute pictures, but no 3d. She said they would try 3d at 35 weeks, though everythingi read online says that's kind of late to be trying. Oh well, we'll see her soon enough! :)


----------



## despttc

Happy belated birthday, Melann :cake:


----------



## Lucy529

Lindsay that's great news !!! :)


----------



## despttc

Lindsay, that's a relief :)


----------



## Twag

HM - glad to hear from Facebook that your little princess is all ok :hugs:


----------



## Acorn

melann13- Definitely post pictures of your log when it&#8217;s done! That sounds adorable. I have tried to learn to knit. Being a leftie makes it harder to learn from someone. I&#8217;d love to learn though!

Delamere19- I feel you on feeling like your nagging, but panicking to get things done. My DH and I work split shifts so we don&#8217;t have to do daycare. It&#8217;s great, but it doesn&#8217;t leave either of us with much free time and I feel like we have tons to do still. He wants to finish our bathroom in the basement and it&#8217;s really not a priority for me so I am always struggling trying to get him to do what I want done.
You get tons of pads at the hospital. A friend of mine actually told me depends (adult diapers) work great for the heavy bleeding and are better than the bulky pads. She just had a baby and didn&#8217;t use her whole pack, so she gave the rest to me to use. I wouldn&#8217;t bring any diapers to the hospital as they will give them to you there, but I will have a TON stocked up at home. They go through them so fast and the last thing you want to do after having a baby is to send someone out for more.

vtjess423- I am sure nesting mode will hit and you will go crazy ;)

I did a birth plan last time and I felt like it helped the midwife on call and nurses know what my expectations were. Even if things don&#8217;t go the way you planned at least they know what you had planned and can help you deal with it. Last time I wanted discharged after one night in the hospital as everything was going well and I was uncomfortable in the hospital bed. The nurses freaked out as I was a first time mom and didn&#8217;t think I should go. This time I will be putting in my birth plan that as long as everything is well with baby and I , I fully intend to leave early. Hopefully that way they can mentally prepare themselves, ha ha.


----------



## goldstns

Lindsay- Thanks for the sand art brownie idea.... I made them last night and attached a $25 gift card to a restaurant with it and said "enjoy dinner and dessert on us!". Ill give them to the 3 hosts tomorrow at the shower!

Question: So I have switched around docs for this pregnancy. So I am guessing ALL of my records never really got fully moved around. My current doc just took my LMP and said my due date is Jan 10th (putting me at 31 weeks) . However, I have always had irregular cycles that are usually more like 40 days. I tracked my O date and I Oed about 8 days after the normal "14" days. Therefore, my due date should be more like 18th of Jan (putting me at about 29 + 6 days). Ultrasounds were putting me in the middle of the two. I do have a US on wed where she is doing lots of measurements, so maybe that will give us a better understanding where I am. However, I let her think I am 31 weeks and never told her about my irregular periods and the fact that I don't think Im that far along (Iv told my other OB's before her, but havent told her). Do you think this is an issue and I should tell her, or just let it go and trust the US measurements and docs calculations?


----------



## Piperette

goldstns, I would explain to the doctor that you know exactly when you ovulated and therefore your due date is whatever you calculate it to be. I personally wouldn't trust and go with the measurements of the next US as dating scans are really only accurate up to around 12 weeks. After that the babies are too curved and also don't usually fit onto the screen completely anymore to get an accurate measurement. Also, at later stages they grow at too different speeds. Like our LO was measuring around 2 weeks ahead at the last scan, but the doctor said it is quite common for them to go through growth spurts one week and then hardly grow another. Alternatively you could use an online reverse due date calculator with your known due date, which should then give you an "amended" LMP, which you could give your doctor telling him that you got confused with the dates. ;)

I also have long cycles and as I had quite a lot of hassle during my 1st pregnancy with people using my real LMP and sending me for scans 4 weeks early etc, I decided that for this pregnancy I adjust my LMP accordingly, which is what I have done and my recorded due date now matches my calculated due date.


----------



## hakunamatata

Thanks Twag :)


----------



## despttc

Hakuna, I'm sorry if I missed the thread, I didn't know Ani wasn't well. Glad to hear she is better :) :hugs:


----------



## despttc

Yay! Its our Wedding Anniversary today!! :wohoo: :wohoo:
:cake:


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats desp !!!


----------



## ttcfurrever

Congratulations despttc!

It's 1:36 A.M. and I have insomnia again. Ugh!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Congratulations desp!!

Em xxx


----------



## wrightywales

Congrats Despttc :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Happy Anniversary Des!

Fumfy is fine, she just had a very quick procedure on Wednesday. Her left tear duct was blocked, so the doctor performed a nasolacrimal duct probing - she had to have anesthesia to prevent squirming but the procedure took 5 minutes and she's absolutely fine. Her eye is no longer gloopy which is great. It'll prevent possible infections too. She was absolutely miserable pre-op and post-op but I gave her lots of snuggles and cuddles and she was back to her happy self later that afternoon. She was already playing with the dog again and being goofy :)

Sorry I haven't been around much on this thread :) I am a faithful stalker in the FB group though :thumbup:

Heidi's little girl is doing GREAT. She just turned one month old, and she is now 2 lbs and graduated from the main NICU to a less urgent NICU area. She's regulating her own body temperature and is thriving. :cloud9:


----------



## despttc

Hakuna, glad baby is fine :)

Had a bad event yesterday(Our wedding anniversary,of all days!). Slipped and fell while taking bath. Was taken to the ER and kept in observation. By God's grace,baby is fine and I was discharged. What started off as a very happy day ended up a little bad :( My back and hands(on which I fell) hurt like they're raw :cry: But I sure am glad that bubba is fine and we could come home.


----------



## mommytobe11

That must have been so scary, despttc! Glad to hear baby is totally fine. :hugs:

Happy to hear DDs surgery went well, Hakuna! My little one needs surgery soon for his "boy parts" :( it should be a quick procedure but I'm still, of course, very nervous!


----------



## hakunamatata

Thanks guys!

So sorry you fell Des :hugs: Glad you and the baby are ok. :hugs:

Mommy hope the surgery goes well :hugs:


----------



## Acorn

goldstns- I would absolutely tell your OB that you know exactly when you ovulated. It&#8217;s way more accurate than any dating scan. You&#8217;d hate to get in a situation where they think you are overdue even though you really aren&#8217;t and then induce early when the baby isn&#8217;t ready to come out. As much as we&#8217;d love to have our little ones here, it&#8217;s safest for baby to come when they are ready unless you have some other medical condition. 

Despttc- congrats on your anniversary and how scary! Glad you and baby are ok. Hopefully you won&#8217;t be sore for long! I am totally freaked out about falling with winter coming.

mommytobe11- Scary on the surgery for your little one! I hope all goes well. May I ask why he needs it? We aren&#8217;t circumcising and my only fear with that is that it will need to be done later for a medical reason and then I will feel even worse! I don&#8217;t know much about doing it later, hopefully it&#8217;s fast and painless for him.


----------



## mommytobe11

Acorn said:


> goldstns- I would absolutely tell your OB that you know exactly when you ovulated. Its way more accurate than any dating scan. Youd hate to get in a situation where they think you are overdue even though you really arent and then induce early when the baby isnt ready to come out. As much as wed love to have our little ones here, its safest for baby to come when they are ready unless you have some other medical condition.
> 
> Despttc- congrats on your anniversary and how scary! Glad you and baby are ok. Hopefully you wont be sore for long! I am totally freaked out about falling with winter coming.
> 
> mommytobe11- Scary on the surgery for your little one! I hope all goes well. May I ask why he needs it? We arent circumcising and my only fear with that is that it will need to be done later for a medical reason and then I will feel even worse! I dont know much about doing it later, hopefully its fast and painless for him.

The surgery is actually to remove fluid from one of his testicles. He's had it since birth but it should have been gone by a year and it's still there. We have an appointment today for him to get an ultrasound done to confirm it is just fluid and then we'll schedule surgery :( I was told it's only a 15 minute procedure, I just hate the thought of him being sedated!


----------



## hakunamatata

The anesthesia part was hard for me because Fumfy wasn't happy at all being held down and having a mask over her face, but the good news is it's quick :hugs: I didn't cry til after Fumfy was asleep because I didn't want her to see me upset and make her more upset. It's going to be a hard day but you all will get through it :hugs:


----------



## melann13

@despttc- Congrats on the anniversary, and glad you are okay after the fall! My DH is terrified of me walking around campus in Dec and early Jan (winter in WI) as the hills get VERY icy and I have fallen many times (not pregnant). He got me a pair of crampons to help, but I think after Christmas I will probably work mostly from home. Not that you can wear them in the bath, but alas! :)

Also, I can't remember if it was on this thread or the other I'm on that we were talking about knitting/crocheting (I think it was this one... @Lucy maybe?)< regardless here's my finished log and finger puppet forest family to go inside. The log is stuffed, but hollow with a hole as well, and I made a mouse, fox, squirrel, raccoon and rabbit. Now I get to move on to a little cardigan for baby! 
Last monthly appt today and then it's on to bi/monthly! I get panicked that I haven't felt LO in a bit, but then I put my hand on my belly and feel her pushing back and forth. It's just not sharp movements. Hoping those still count as I haven't really worried about it. She did have a couple big kicks yesterday including one that made me call out. Not because it hurt, just because it was so sudden and powerful it startled me!

And... new fruit!
 



Attached Files:







photo(13).jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Acorn

mommytobe11- I have never heard of that before! I hope it goes smoothly and that you handle it ok as well! I'm sure it's difficult to see that, especially when they don't understand what's going on.

melann13- That is soo cute! The little animals are adorable, I'm sure she's going to love playing with them!


----------



## hakunamatata

Mel - very cute!!

54 Days To Go!

Updated to do list:

- Finish my bedroom (donate some of my clothes & organize Bobby's)

- Christmas cards (take pic of Fumfy, order cards, mail)

- Sterilize bottles (even though I plan on BF)

- Buy diapers (going to wait til he's born, don't want to get newborn diapers if he's big, for example)

- Decorate for Christmas

- Finish wrapping (mostly just a few stocking stuffers for DH)

- Pack hospital bag

- Fill out c/s paperwork just in case

- Clean house and maintain within reason

What am I forgetting????


----------



## vtjess423

Desp, Happy Belated Anniversary! And I'm sorry to hear you had such a scare! I'm so glad you are both OK. Bathrooms can definitely be dangerous! :hugs:

mommytobe11 - Good luck with your son's surgery. I hope it goes smoothly. My son had a similar surgery when he was about a year old (about a week after his birthday actually). But for him, he had one undescended testicle and they went in and pulled it down. They also ended up cleaning up his circumcision as his urethra wasn't fully open. It's also a simple surgery but like hakuna, I was most worried about the anesthesia. My husband was the one who went back when they put him under. I don't think I could have handled seeing him like that. But luckily everything went smoothly. He was very upset when he came out of the anesthesia but after he saw mommy and daddy and we held him, he calmed down and was pretty much back to his normal self on the way back home (we had a 2 hour drive). He even ate some french fries on the way home. LOL I was worried about it making him sick but he handled them just fine. So I hope your son's surgery goes as smoothly as my son's did. I'm sure he'll be just fine! :hugs:

And hakuna, it looks like you have everything pretty much covered. I really wish I was as organized and had a list of what I need to do! Our house is a bit of a mess and really needs a good scrubbing on top of getting all of the baby things together. :dohh: It's just hard to do a lot cleaning when my 2 year old keeps pulling everything back out. LOL He tries to be helpful....but it would go so much faster and smoother without his help. :) So really my days off are the only time I have to get things done and unfortunately that's only every other Friday. Hopefully I have enough left to get everything done. :thumbup: And I haven't really gotten much for Christmas either. Goodness I need to get on the ball!!


----------



## hakunamatata

I don't blame you Jess, it was super hard to watch :cry:

Fumfy puked a bit after! Glad your little dude held up so well!


----------



## Lucy529

Melann those are so cute you are talented my friend. Still working on my blanket, my hubby wants me to do a beanie for him so Wednesday well get yarn for him :) I want to do these cute booties too I guess we'll see 

I read everything but I forgot what I read :( my brain is dying bc of none use LOL


----------



## hakunamatata

:haha:


----------



## melann13

@Lucy, DH is actually on my case because a hat I made him some time ago is a little short and doesn't quite cover his ears. I'm going to attempt to pick up the edge stitches and add another inch or so, but I HATE picking up stitches, so I keep putting it off :) Plus he's been wearing it for over a year, so I'm afraid the wool make have merged a bit and the stitches will be hard to decipher. I'd much rather make little Felicity's turquoise cardigan :). I made a hat and mitts for her back at the beginning.


----------



## Lucy529

Melann couldn't you make him a new one? It might be noticeable if you add new wool to it after so long ( not son expert tho so who knows) I know what you mean I'd rather work on things for Ivan too but I might do a blanket for my new nephew and one for my niece, and my other nephew but he's older so I don't know if he'd like it or not.


----------



## melann13

@Lucy, I have more of the same wool left over, and it already has a bi-color border, so I think that if the edge is a little darker, it won't look strange. It's a dark grey wool in a waffle pattern, and the current edge is off-white with the gray in ribbed, so I was hoping to just add another inch or so in the straight gray and continue the ribbed pattern. If I get up the motivation to do it, I'll post a picture. He LOVES that hat, so I want to fix it so it's more useful. He also has a sweater I made him that he loves. I've always made him pick out his own yarn (within my specifications of course) because then only so much responsibility is on me :)


----------



## Lucy529

Yes def post a pic, I really want to learn to make things like that just bc it gives you something to do and it's even more special when it's hand made with love :) I can't believe you bade a sweater is it hard to do it?


----------



## vtjess423

melann, I forgot to mention that I thought you did a wonderful job on your woodland creatures for your daughter! You are quite talented. My last attempt at a blanket, which I haven't finished, is a bit crooked. LOL I keep meaning to go back and finish it but haven't made the attempt. I love hand made gifts. My great-grandmother loved to make blankets for all of us. I still treasure the one she made me. When I was about 12/13 she made each of her great grandchildren a blanket for Christmas (she had 11 or maybe 12 at the time). We all loved them and cherish them to this day. :) I wish I had inherited her talent. My aunts really great too and made my son (and all nieces and nephews) a matching blanket, sweater, hat and booties. Handmade gifts are the best.


----------



## melann13

@VTJess, thanks so much. I've been knitting 2.5 years. I've made 4 sweaters actually, 3 for me (1 is a cardigan that was my first, and I DON't like it) and the one for DH. This was my second set of finger puppets, the others I didn't use a pattern. THese are a little better. I haven't done a blanket, but I've probably done 12 hats (2 for me, 2 for DH, 8 or 10 for children/babies, 3 different kinds), gloves, mittens, a stuffed cat. It's most definitely a nice winter hobby and I mostly do it on the bus. I'm on the bus for about 50 minutes a day and I can't read scientific papers for work as it's too hard to focus, but knitting I can do!
I recommend Ravelry.com for anyone who wants to knit/crochet as the free patterns are endless and you can read others' comments and notes as you go to see if there's any issues you should watch out for. I taught myself how to knit, and YouTube helped A TON! If you go on Ravelry, my username is neuronerd and you can see all my projects there.


----------



## hakunamatata

I need to start knitting again! I started blankets for Ani and Bobby and abandoned both :blush:


----------



## Lucy529

Melann I tried going on that site but it wouldn't let me :shrug: but I'll try again


----------



## Try Rocking

Baby Boy is still breech. Know how I can tell? He's curb stomping my vag. :\ 

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Delamere19

My boy has been kicking me so much in the cervix for weeks. It's def getting stronger now! It's not a sensation I particularly enjoy and it makes me want to pee! My sisters baby is already head down at 33 wks but it's her first and I know second babies can stay breech til labour.


----------



## Twag

I do not know how to knit at all :nope: :blush: but I would like to learn one day (maybe when I do not need to worry about studying and have free time :haha: I know I have a son coming there is no such thing as free time :dohh:) my Mum knits though and she has made Elliot - Blanket, Booties (based on Converse trainers they are so cool), beanie hat, cardigan and 2 cuddly elephants :thumbup:
But an old lady at work has knitted Elliot (bless her) loads of cardigans, mittens, hats & blankets <3


----------



## Twag

At my 28 week appointment Elliot was breach according to my midwife but tbh I cannot tell which way he is now :nope:
I get a lot of kicks and ouchie movement down LOW but then I get a lot up top just at my ribs too :wacko: apparently he is long :shrug:

Although when I use the doppler I do find his heatbeat down low so I do wonder if he has moved himself around to head down now :shrug: in which case he is thumping my bladder & cervix :wacko:


----------



## despttc

31weeks for me. Yay :yipee:
Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## despttc

Bubba is already head-down I believe, I get very strong kicks at the top and lots of elbow jabs in my pelvis


----------



## Twag

Happy 31 Weeks Despttc :yipee:


----------



## Lucy529

Happy 31 weeks desp !!!! 

Twag wow that lots of knitted things for baby Elliot, in working on a blanket for Ivan but keep getting side tracked but soon I shall be gone LOL


----------



## hakunamatata

TR - lol at curb stomping

Happy 31 weeks Des!

Twag - glad to hear baby is well. Definitely early enough where he will change positions multiple times before settling in.

I might try to knit today - would have to do it while Fumfy is napping or she would yank it out of my hands :haha:


----------



## melann13

I believe Felicity is head down already. When she gets hiccups (almost everyday) they're VERY low in my pelvis. I asked the nurse at my appt yesterday and she felt around a little bit and said she agrees, but that she could still move. I think she's already been like this for a week or more. I also have the big butt movements across under my ribs and she hangs out on my right side and feels like she's trying to push herself out over there sometimes.
Twag, I have lots of studying to do too, preparing to defend my preliminary dissertation proposal, but knitting is so calming, and once you get the hang of it, you can do it almost anywhere, or while reading, and I find it actually helps me focus on what I'm reading.


----------



## goldstns

I ended up friday in labor and delivery because the doc wanted a stress test because baby wasn't moving much in the last 24 hrs. Turns out she is just fine, however they think she spun around to my back so her kicks and all are in my back now and are harder to feel. They said (if she stays that way) its good because that is the direction she needs to be to come out.


----------



## Twag

Good luck Melann with the dissertation - I have my final accounting exam on the 6th December on Advanced Taxation (7 different taex in the UK) and this I study at the weekends and work full time during the week I really just do not have the time or concentration to learn to knit and remember the tax stuff I am struggling with baby brain as it is :wacko:

Might be something I take up later in life get my Mum to teach me but I also know I am not a patient person so I will get bored if I do not see quick results :wacko:

I guess this is why paint my numbers is better for me :haha: :blush:


----------



## Twag

Wow scary goldstns but I am glad all is ok with your baby girl :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Twag :haha:

Goldstns glad baby is ok :hugs:


----------



## Srrme

:happydance: 31 weeks!


----------



## melann13

Glad to hear everything is fine goldstns!


----------



## vtjess423

Happy 31 weeks to Desp and Srrme!! :happydance: I just hit 31 weeks yesterday as well. :thumbup:

Glad your little girl is doing OK, goldstns! I know getting NSTs can be scary but at least you know all is well. I had to get them weekly near the end with my older son due to growth concerns and my blood pressure. So I know how that is. :) 

I have no idea what position my little guy is in. My doctor hasn't said and I get movement feelings all over so it's hard to tell. And I couldn't tell a kick or a punch if my life depended on it. LOL And my little guy is like is big brother and seems to be a relaxed baby. He's not much of a mover. And today especially. I've felt him a few times but it's not so much kicks/punches as maybe stretching? I keep feeling like he's pushing his head or his butt up into my ribcage. It's a bit uncomfy to be honest!! My doctor wants me to get a growth scan in the next week or so so I need to schedule that, probably for some time next week. I'm hoping I can get like a 3:30pm appointment so my hubby can come too since he couldn't make my 20 week scan. But either way I'll get to see my little guy soon! Yay! :)


----------



## Twag

Happy 31 Weeks to all the ladies that have ticked over


----------



## goldstns

ugh now I feel flu like. Is this normal or am i possibly getting sick?


----------



## mommytobe11

goldstns said:


> ugh now I feel flu like. Is this normal or am i possibly getting sick?

I'm feeling the exact same way. Pretty sure hubby got me sick. Ugh.


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Sorry you guys aren't feeling well. I heard it is normal to get ms in 3tri, especially if you had it in first. Hope it isn't that, and that it doesn't stay long!


----------



## wolfQ

Is it normal that I don't think I've felt any BH contractions at all? I'm 30 weeks. Granted this is my first baby so I guess I'm not sure what they feel like but from the descriptions I've read you'd think I'd notice if I was having them. Also never noticed the baby having hiccups yet.


----------



## Srrme

wolfQ said:


> Is it normal that I don't think I've felt any BH contractions at all? I'm 30 weeks. Granted this is my first baby so I guess I'm not sure what they feel like but from the descriptions I've read you'd think I'd notice if I was having them. Also never noticed the baby having hiccups yet.

I've read about a lot of women not being able to feel them in their first pregnancy. :shrug:

I wish I couldn't feel them and the hiccups! :haha:


----------



## Srrme

I have had heart burn twice so far (I never had it before!) and all I can say is.. IT SUCKS! :dohh: Is there anything to take that will actually relieve it?


----------



## wolfQ

Srrme said:


> I have had heart burn twice so far (I never had it before!) and all I can say is.. IT SUCKS! :dohh: Is there anything to take that will actually relieve it?

I've had heartburn for years, so much fun, pregnancy definitely makes it worse though. You can take tums or zantac, there's probably more but those two my doctor approved. I've read not to take both together though.


----------



## mommytobe11

wolfQ said:


> Is it normal that I don't think I've felt any BH contractions at all? I'm 30 weeks. Granted this is my first baby so I guess I'm not sure what they feel like but from the descriptions I've read you'd think I'd notice if I was having them. Also never noticed the baby having hiccups yet.

I didn't notice having any BH in my first pregnancy, or this pregnancy. I didn't end up having any contractions during labor either (I was induced) so ended up with a csection. I don't know if the two are related though. 

I haven't felt any hiccups this time either! I felt them all the time with DS :shrug:


----------



## melann13

My heartburn is horrible. I get it from water at this point. I do use TUMS, doesn't kill it, but helps. I also started taking all my vitamins earlier. I used to take them right before bed to avoid the nausea, but now I taken them earlier to avoid drinking too much water before bed. My bladder is still a trooper, but a glass of water before bed and I'll be up with heartburn. Last night I actually woke up due to acid in my mouth. Nasty.
I think I've been having BH, told my nurse that I feel like I have menstrual cramps, but if I get up and walk around they go away. She said they were probably BH, but everyone feels them differently. For me, they don't hurt, but if I was in first tri they'd probably be making me nervous because it's just a dull ache, like AF is coming.

In exciting news, our baby's room is nearly done! Her name (Felicity) is painted and will hang from the limb above the crib, but we won't put that up til she's born since the name's a secret. Other than bedding, we're all ready! She'll be sleeping in our room in a bedside co-sleeper for awhile anyway, but I may use the crib for naps, and will use the room for feeding/changing too.
 



Attached Files:







whole room low.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 16


----------



## mommytobe11

Love the nursery, melann! You guys did an awesome job!


----------



## Lucy529

Melann that's so beautiful love it :)

I get heartburn too I use tums which helps a bit. I'm not sure if I'd had hb or not but def RLP they are so uncomfortable especially trying to get comfy at nigh touch.I one thing I'm suffering which the dr believes it PUPPS :( OMG I'm cut up on my legs from scratching so much :(


----------



## goldstns

wolfQ said:


> Is it normal that I don't think I've felt any BH contractions at all? I'm 30 weeks. Granted this is my first baby so I guess I'm not sure what they feel like but from the descriptions I've read you'd think I'd notice if I was having them. Also never noticed the baby having hiccups yet.

This is my first too and I haven't noticed them either.


----------



## Lucy529

Ooh but I've def felt hiccups, every morning for a few minutes my belly jumps, it's still in the cute stage for me LOL 

What is painful is when he sticks what I thing is his little butt near my belly button that really hurts


----------



## despttc

Melann, the nursery is beautiful :thumbup:

BH started for me at around 22weeks and has haunted me every single day since :( Around 28weeks,it became so intense that I had to be started on meds to reduce their intensity and frequency. So,I would say, not having BH is good :)

About baby hiccups,I feel that most of the days. It feels funny,but at times it freaks me out when it lasts longer than other times


----------



## despttc

Goldstns, glad baby is fine :)


----------



## despttc

I'm planning to have a private scan this Friday. My last scan was ages back,at 20weeks and my next isn't until 36weeks. Am desperate to see bubba,especially after my slip and fall this Sunday :(


----------



## mommytobe11

Lucy529 said:


> Melann that's so beautiful love it :)
> 
> I get heartburn too I use tums which helps a bit. I'm not sure if I'd had hb or not but def RLP they are so uncomfortable especially trying to get comfy at nigh touch.I one thing I'm suffering which the dr believes it PUPPS :( OMG I'm cut up on my legs from scratching so much :(

I'm SO sorry to hear doctor confirmed it's probably PUPPS, Lucy :( :( I'm *praying* I don't get it this pregnancy because last time it was the worst thing I've ever experienced! I really feel for you. I do highly suggest the dandelion root, it was the only thing that worked for me. My doctor said he would write me a prescription for a steroid cream but I had read they usually didn't help at all so I said no. I had tried every cream at that point so I wasn't confident another one could work!
Oatmeal baths took some of the edge off also :hugs:


----------



## Acorn

Cute nursery, melann!

I did not feel BH with my first, and none yet with this one. With my first my midwife could feel them when she was examining my belly and I still couldn't feel them, so i was having them and not even knowing it. She said that would serve me well when contractions started ;)

I've had lots of cervix pokes that hurt pretty bad. It doesn't feel like a kick though, more like he's stretching and pushing on it for a while and then it lets up. Hopefully it's his head doing the pushing!

I have had absolute horrible heartburn. It was bad with my first and even worse this time. I took zantac with my first and then would keep Maalox at my bedside. Zantac wasn't really working this time, but I realized the other night the bottle is expired, so it's probably not as effective. I bought a new one, so if it doesn't help then I will ask my midwife for a prescription for something stronger (she offered it a while back). I found out this time around that Maalox had factory issues a while back and suspended production. You can't find it anywhere. That stuff was magic, so I am pretty sad about it!!

Ok, so I used to laugh at all those "I pee when I sneeze since having kids" jokes that mommies make. It's not so funny anymore. It was never a problem during my first pregnancy and wasn't an issue after...until now. Anyone else having this issue? Not sure if there is anything I can do about it!


----------



## vtjess423

I never felt any Braxton Hicks with my first (if I even had any) and haven't this pregnancy either. So I think it's perfectly normal. 

As for heartburn, the only thing I know for sure that you can use is Tums, which work pretty well for me. But I'm sure if it's really bad, your doctor or midwife should be able to suggest something stronger. 

And I LOVE your nursery, melann!! :) It's beautiful!

As for peeing when you sneeze, I think I've been lucky and that hasn't happened to me. I've found it harder to hold my pee since having my son when I have to go badly but so far I haven't noticed that I've leaked when I sneeze or laugh or anything like that. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think they suggest you do Kegel exercises to strengthen your pelvic floor muscles to help with things like that.


----------



## Delamere19

I am def in the peeing when sneezing club! It's a 3 sneeze maximum for me. Luckily I wear panty liners but it's still not very nice! I have been kinda bad since I had my son but pregnancy has def made it worse. I actually dread sneezing! :cry:


----------



## melann13

I had the sneeze/pee issue back at about 25 weeks for about a week. Stepped up my Kegel exercises, but I think that once I had another growth spurt, baby shifted and I haven't had a problem since. Knock on Wood!


----------



## Twag

30 weeks today :yipee: only 10 more weeks until I meet my baby boy I cannot wait :cloud9:

I luckily have not had any issues thus far with any pee escaping when I sneeze or cough - touch wood but I do my keagel exercises not as much as I should so I need to up these :thumbup:

Since yesterday I keep getting this weird feeling like I am being winded so I wonder if he is now up under my ribs


----------



## wrightywales

Ive felt my Braxton hicks for about 5 weeks now even had one yesterday at my MW appointment lol and this is my first i think everyone is different :)

Well had 32 week MW appointment yesterday a little early due to having a busy day next tuesday. Fundal height has gone down 1 cm for 34 to 33cms hope this is the effects of the diet as fluid was an issue so hoping its gone down abit. Good strong heartbeat didnt record this time as OH was with me or find out HR. Shes still head down but laying on her side so its her bum she sticks out of my right side lol and that is sooooo uncomfortable for me

Next week i have a scan on Tuesday at 11am followed with appointment to see my Obs consultant then parent craft class at 2pm OH wont be coming :( so his mums coming with me instead so wanted OH to come with me as he will be my birthing partner. On thursday i see my diabetic consultant again for her to check me numbers and see how im doing


----------



## Twag

Good luck with your appointments Wrighty :hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

Thanks Twag

Happy 30 wks to you :) x


----------



## vtjess423

wrightywales said:


> Ive felt my Braxton hicks for about 5 weeks now even had one yesterday at my MW appointment lol and this is my first i think everyone is different :)
> 
> Well had 32 week MW appointment yesterday a little early due to having a busy day next tuesday. Fundal height has gone down 1 cm for 34 to 33cms hope this is the effects of the diet as fluid was an issue so hoping its gone down abit. Good strong heartbeat didnt record this time as OH was with me or find out HR. Shes still head down but laying on her side so its her bum she sticks out of my right side lol and that is sooooo uncomfortable for me
> 
> Next week i have a scan on Tuesday at 11am followed with appointment to see my Obs consultant then parent craft class at 2pm OH wont be coming :( so his mums coming with me instead so wanted OH to come with me as he will be my birthing partner. On thursday i see my diabetic consultant again for her to check me numbers and see how im doing


I agree that everyone is different with respect to BH, well with everything in general really. :thumbup: But I don't think there's anything to worry about if you don't feel them any more than I do for those who do feel them. Everyone's body handles pregnancy differently so the same applies to BH. :)

Good Luck with your scan and appointment next week, btw. That stinks that your hubby can't come with you but at least you have someone to go with you. :hugs:

I have just scheduled the growth scan that my OB ordered. I'm all set for 2:45 on Monday. I was hoping for something a bit later so my hubby can come but I'm hoping he can get off work a bit early to go with me. FX!! Either way I'm looking forward to seeing my little man again and seeing how he's growing in there. :haha: He's been moving pretty good today so I'm not concerned about anything. But it'll be nice to confirm that my BP isn't causing any growth issues this time around. It was about this time during my pregnancy with my older son that my BP spiked and I went on meds and he ended up quite small. Since my BP has been medically controlled this whole pregnancy, I'm hoping I don't have to worry about his growth as well. I feel like I'm bigger this time than I was last time, but we'll see. :flower:


----------



## ttcfurrever

Melann the nursery is beautiful!

I feel so behind, we haven't even started on the nursery as yet. We're supposed to start priming/painting this weekend.


----------



## goldstns

I *think* I felt my first braxton hicks this morning. It felt like low period cramp, but kinda lasted a while.. maybe 20 seconds.

And she's kicking really hard again... back to normal, I am happy about that.


----------



## despttc

goldstns said:


> I *think* I felt my first braxton hicks this morning. It felt like low period cramp, but kinda lasted a while.. maybe 20 seconds.
> 
> And she's kicking really hard again... back to normal, I am happy about that.

Goldstns, yay to baby kicks :happydance:

Twag, happy 30weeks :wohoo:


----------



## Delamere19

I can't actually believe I'm 30 weeks today! Ten more weeks and I'll meet my baby boy. Still no name for him at the mo though. Really really struggling to find something I'm excited about.

Had a really busy day and I'm shattered now. Bathed my son, which is def getting harder me leaning over. My oh is meant to be doing it when he gets in from work but something always seems to get in the way or he's late home so I've ended up still doing it:dohh:. Did all my housework jobs then walked to town with my ds and sister for her latest MW appt. She is 34 weeks and I love getting to go with her to hear the babies heartbeat. There was a student MW in who was struggling to tell which bit if baby was where but they concluded that she is back to back :dohh: she's head down but really tucked into my sisters right side hence why she is getting a lot of rib pain, babies bottom keeps sticking in there. She has been told to get a birthing ball and sit in a certain position whilst bouncing. Apparently slouching when you sit encourages baby to be back to back cos the weight of the bump pushes baby into the back to back. Really hoping for my sisters sake she moves but there is still a chance she may have to have c section as she had placenta previa (sp?) but she has an appt in 2 weeks to check if it's changed. Walked home and then took the dog out and the dropped my son off at my dads for tea and ended up going for a walk with his dogs too! Glad to sit down now. Had loads of bad stitch pain in my left side again when I walk. It stops me in my tracks sometimes.

Sorry for long post! Hope everyone is well and congrats on new weeks! X


----------



## mommytobe11

I'm still giving DS baths and DH is supposed to be doing them, too, Delamere. I rush through it to get it over with quickly because it hurts! DH will do it if I ask but I usually forget to ask because I'm so used to doing it! :dohh:


----------



## Delamere19

mommytobe11 said:


> I'm still giving DS baths and DH is supposed to be doing them, too, Delamere. I rush through it to get it over with quickly because it hurts! DH will do it if I ask but I usually forget to ask because I'm so used to doing it! :dohh:

Think that's part of my problem. I still do everything on autopilot. I even pick him up and I know I shouldn't. I love his cuddles and closeness even though he's started telling me to stop kissing him! Lol


----------



## mommytobe11

Delamere19 said:


> mommytobe11 said:
> 
> 
> I'm still giving DS baths and DH is supposed to be doing them, too, Delamere. I rush through it to get it over with quickly because it hurts! DH will do it if I ask but I usually forget to ask because I'm so used to doing it! :dohh:
> 
> Think that's part of my problem. I still do everything on autopilot. I even pick him up and I know I shouldn't. I love his cuddles and closeness even though he's started telling me to stop kissing him! LolClick to expand...

Lol aww! I don't get many cuddles these days! :( DS is going through the phase of hating diaper changes (again!) and I have to protect my stomach so he doesn't kick me there! And I think he's getting molars so he keeps wanting me to pick him up an carry him everywhere. Pregnancy with a toddler is not easy, that's for sure!


----------



## flower94

I feel so HUGE! I'll have to take some time to do a bump pic later, but it was like this with my daughter too. I get big fast and then I grow super slow for the last 10 weeks. I look full-term and I feel it too. No sleep for me!


----------



## Acorn

I still give baths and carry dd all over the place. I'm sure my dh would help if I asked, but it's just easier to get things done myself. Carrying her up and down the stairs is starting to wind me. I am not looking forward to having to slow down. DH was on a business trip the last couple of days, so I had to watch her on my own and try to get some work done from home. She didn't sleep well either. I am pretty exhausted!

My bump is bigger now than last time, but I still don't think it's too huge. Last time around I gained most of my weight at the end. I will be interested to see how it goes this time around. Right now I have gained about 10 pounds.

Still not 100% on a name. I still like Blake, dh hasn't found a single name he likes. Blake seems to be growing on him though. Hopefully he gets on board soon!


----------



## hakunamatata

DH has recently started helping with baths. It really helps. I can't hunch over the bathtub or pick her up easily anymore. If I do it makes the back pain worse.


----------



## despttc

Had my private scan today. Bubba is fine and measuring well. Feeling happy :happydance:


----------



## vtjess423

I'm with you guys on it getting harder to give baths. I'm still giving our son his baths at the moment but it is getting more difficult. My bump isn't overly big so I think that helps. My hubby will give baths but he has a bad back so it isn't easy on him either. My son is still on the small side so I don't have any major problems carrying him around for the most part. Though I can't do it for too long as then it starts to kill my back. And unfortunately he still likes to be carried every where. I really need him to kick that habit! LOL 

Acorn, I think Blake is a nice name. My cousin's son is actually named Blake and I've always liked it. :) So hopefully your dh will come around too. :thumbup:

And yay, desp! Glad to hear that your scan went well. :) I have a growth scan on Monday so I have my FX that everything is all right with my bean too. :) I'm interested to get an estimate on his weight. My older son was on the small side due to my blood pressure and I'm hoping it's not an issue thist time.


----------



## hakunamatata

Glad to hear all is well Des.

Good luck Monday Jess.

Hope you all have a good weekend :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

Glad to hear everyone is well:) 

Happy new weeks !!! 

Hope you all gave a good weekend :)


----------



## mommytobe11

Acorn, there's no way I could carry DS up the stairs now! I give you major kudos! I have him climb up while I go up behind him, or have hubby carry him up if he's home. I have no choice but to carry him down though, thankfully that's not as bad.
I have always loved the name Blake! :)


----------



## lian_83

Still no BH for me.. Oh well, i hope it doesnt mean an auto-c section for me :(

Zantac is amazing, no more snacking up on the orange-flavored Tums. One zantac a day is equivalent to half a box of Tums. Athough recently I'm starting to feel its effect be shorter than 12 hours.


----------



## Delamere19

I have slept terrible for a while. I spend all night turning from one side to another. When in do sleep I go in really vivid dreams and had an awful nightmare a few weeks ago. It's exhausting. 

Going in the hospital tour this afternoon. My sister is coming too seen as she is due first. Feel bit nervous. When I had my ds they were building a new women's centre so I missed out on it by about 2 months. When I went on the tour of the old part I heard a lady giving birth and it actually terrified me. I came home and cried! Hope it doesn't happen again esp for my sisters sake! :nope: a This new part has a birth suite where it's consultant led and a birth centre which is just MW led care and you can have as little intervention as you like and try for a natural birth. 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend xx


----------



## salamander91

Del- I'm falling asleep ok but I'm having the vivid dreams too. It's gotten to the point where sometimes I'm not sure if I've been asleep and having a vivid dream or awake and daydreaming because it's been so clear when I've woken up.

I'm going on the hospital tour on Wednesday. I'm dreading the screaming I'm going to hear but I've seen one born every minute enough to know what to expect :haha: I'm going to be induced so I really want to see where everything happens. I'm getting really anxious about it.


----------



## Piperette

Hi ladies,

Not been sleeping great either. It is not helped by the fact that DS1 has started nursery 2 months ago and since he was hardly ever sick before, he has picked up pretty much every cold and bug going in there. :growlmad: So he has pretty much been coughing and waking up coughing during the night or not being able to breathe properly at night for the last 6-8 weeks.

Anyway, can't believe I am 31 weeks already. I am starting to get a bit panicky when thinking about labour happening soon again...:blush:

Had our last official scan two weeks ago, all is well with our wee man and it is unreal how much he already looks like DS1. Lots of movement here too, a lot more than with DS1, I think this is partly due to this being our 2nd baby, but also that he is in a different position to DS1. DS1 was transverse until about 36 weeks, so kicks etc feel a lot different and stronger this time around.

I am also unsure what sleep soothing toy to get for DS2. With our 1st we had a Fisher Price Seahorse, we were going to get another one for this wee one, but they had some issues with them earlier this year, which were also featured on Watchdog, so that has really put us off getting another one. So we are now going back and forth between a Slumber Bear and Ewan the Dream Sheep, although both seem to be a bit of hit and miss for people.... argh, I am not good at making decisions at the best of times, nevermind when I am pregnant.

Our hospital tour is on Tuesday. We had one with DS1, but since we have moved countries since, we figured it would be good to see how things are here.


----------



## melann13

I have vivid dreams as well and last night they were VERY stressful. In one I had a nasty parasite (like worms) you might think I was thinking of baby as a parasite, but in the dream I was pregnant and I was so worried about the baby.
In the second dream I had just had the baby and DHs family was mad that I was taking so long to get up and get going to church, and I kept saying I wasn't going anywhere, I had just given birth about 20 minutes ago, and they were determined to bundle up the baby and take her out to the car. I was livid.

We have our hospital tour on Wed. I hadn't even thought about what I might hear there... my hospital just redid their birthing center a few years ago. Private labor/delivery rooms with showers and baths. I've been told it's really nice, so I'm hoping to feel positive afterward.


----------



## Delamere19

Well the tour went well. There were lots of people who were waiting to go too, the mw even commented. It's totally different to the old bit where I had ds. The rooms have such a nice vibe and are fresher. They showed us both parts. The birthing pool looks interesting, I am considering that for sure. All the mw were lovely. Made it feel a heck of a lot more real though. Exciting and terrifying in equal measure!!


----------



## Srrme

My appointment was rescheduled yesterday to next week because my new Doctor got called off to an emergency c-section. :nope: I haven't had an appointment since 26 weeks and I was really looking forward to meeting my new Doctor! Grrr.


----------



## vtjess423

Sorry to hear that your appointment got rescheduled, Srrme. That stinks. I've gotten my appointments pushed by a few hours due to my doctor delivering babies but not rescheduled. That especially stinks since it's been so long since you've been! Hope you like your new doctor! :hugs:

I didn't go on a hospital tour when I was pregnant with my first son as I didn't feel I needed to. I'd been to the birthing center a few times previously when my sister-in-law gave birth to my nephew and then again with my neice (which was only about 4 months before I had my son). I was also in there once a week at the end due to having weekly NSTs so I was pretty familiar with the center by that point! :thumbup: I never heard too much screaming when I was there any time, even when I gave birth to my son. And I know there were other births while I was there but it was pretty quiet. I think they must have some good sound proofing or something. LOL

Anyway, I hit 32 weeks today!! :happydance: And I'm also getting a growth scan done today as well to see how my little man is doing. About 5.5hours to go!! LOL I'm looking forward to seeing him as I haven't since 20 weeks. I'm hoping his growths right on target so I don't have to go through what I did with my older son. FX!! 

I'm sorry for all those not sleeping well. Besides getting up a few times to pee, I've been sleeping pretty well, though I'd like to sleep much longer! With a 2 year old that's not really possible though. LOL I hope you guys can get some good sleep soon! :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

Jess hope lo is growing perfectly. Enjoy seeing him :) 
Happy 32 weeks Hun !!! 

I have a NST in a few hours to see how Ivan is doing hope all is well still.


----------



## lindsayms05

Good luck to those with appointments today or in the near future!

My super cautious, a bit over the top, doctor has stepped me up to twice a week visits now! I was doing once a week which I thought was a bit much, considering blood pressure and NST's have been just fine. I went Thursday and he goes, "Oh, you're 32 weeks on Monday so we'll go ahead and step up to twice a week." I was floored. It sounds like he will be having an NST done 1 visit and an ultrasound for BPP done the second visit each week. Thankfully I have really good insurance (I hope!!) because all these tests have to cost a fortune. I'm trying not to complain because I'd rather have an overly cautious doctor than a non-chalant doctor but it's becoming difficult to schedule appointments around work. I have to use my sick leave for maternity leave, so I can't miss work all the time for appointments because I need those days! Sorry to vent, just a little bit frustrating to be going twice per week already. :(


----------



## Twag

Happy New Weeks Ladies and hope all your appointments go well :hugs:

Our hospital doesn't do tours :grr: but they have an online virtual tour and I know they are currently doing up the labour ward :thumbup:

We have our 1st NCT class tonight I am super nervous and excited - All getting so real now :wacko: :cloud9:
Elliot has been very active lately but I cannot for the life of me work out which way around he is although I am sure on Saturday he was laying horizontally :wacko:


----------



## Lucy529

Lindsay I feel for you Hun I go twice a week if not three times like last week but at least once a week I have to drive 1.5 hours to get there my hubby has to take the time off his work to go with me :( luckily his boss is very understanding and covers for him but it's frustrating for me. I guess I'm just glad we're closer the the end now :)


----------



## Delamere19

Good luck to those with appointments and congratulations on new weeks! :thumbup:

I did NCT classes when I was pregnant with my ds Twag and I found them very informative and useful. It def helped me feel more prepared for things to come. Hopefully you with find that too and everyone was lovely. I'm still in touch with a couple from the class. Good luck :thumbup:

Been helping my sis out with sorting her baby clothes to see what see has. She's due in just over 5 weeks :wacko: it inspired me to do some of mine but I didn't get too far cos I had the worst back ache after only bout 10 minutes so OH will def have to be roped in. Lol


----------



## melann13

I really appreciated our prenatal classes. 3 weeks L&D, 2 weeks newborn care and 1 week breastfeeding. I think I was most overwhelmed by the BF one, and I had thought I was fairly educated on the topic. Now it's on to the tour this week, then we need to get our car seat installed. I'm anxious to be a bit ahead of the game as I don't want to have to be figuring it all out around Christmas and every single person I've known to give birth in the last few months has been early. One by two weeks! (First babies for everyone). 
Felicity is super active, which is fun. Her hiccups have been very low, leading me to believe she's head down, but the other day they were against my rectum, so she must've been facing backwards (blast off position according to our class instructor :) It was VERY weird and uncomfortable. I think she has spun back forward again because I'm getting knees or feet poking straight out.
My co-worker had her baby on Saturday. Amelia. Such a pretty name. It was on our list for a bit.


----------



## vtjess423

lindsayms05 said:


> Good luck to those with appointments today or in the near future!
> 
> My super cautious, a bit over the top, doctor has stepped me up to twice a week visits now! I was doing once a week which I thought was a bit much, considering blood pressure and NST's have been just fine. I went Thursday and he goes, "Oh, you're 32 weeks on Monday so we'll go ahead and step up to twice a week." I was floored. It sounds like he will be having an NST done 1 visit and an ultrasound for BPP done the second visit each week. Thankfully I have really good insurance (I hope!!) because all these tests have to cost a fortune. I'm trying not to complain because I'd rather have an overly cautious doctor than a non-chalant doctor but it's becoming difficult to schedule appointments around work. I have to use my sick leave for maternity leave, so I can't miss work all the time for appointments because I need those days! Sorry to vent, just a little bit frustrating to be going twice per week already. :(

Wow, twice a week? Goodness!! In my last pregnancy even with my high blood pressure and growth concerns, I still only had once a week appointments, though they did start earlier than they normally would have. I did have to get weekly NSTs but I scheduled them to follow my OB appointments so I didn't have to take any more time off work as I had too. Like you, I have to use my leave for maternity leave as well so it was very precious! I'm hoping after my growth scan today, things will go smoothly and I won't have to do the same has I had to last time with the weekly NSTs. I have pretty good insurance as well but even with that I was paying $50 a visit to get the NSTs as they were considered an emergency room visit. So it definitely added up!! :dohh: I hope you have good luck scheduling your appointment's Lindsay!


----------



## melann13

Hey ladies, I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped I had brown in my CM. Just called my doc. Waiting for an answer. Anybody else had this? I feel baby moving, and feel pretty fine.


----------



## Twag

Not so far but I do keep a close eye (I have been checking for AF to start since the beginning just can't seem to stop :dohh: :blush:)

Hope all is ok :hugs:


----------



## melann13

Nurse said to just monitor, and if it becomes red or I start having cramping/contractions to call them back and probably go in. She also said that if the brown lasts more than a day or two that I would come in, could be a yeast infection.
This pregnancy has gone so smoothly. Last time it didn't look good from the beginning an spotting was the beginning of the end. At 32 weeks pregnant, I know that even if I were to go into preterm labor, she'd hopefully make it (plus I'm only 10 min from my hospital with a top rated NICU), but obviously that's not what we're going for. Please pray for us. I'm sure it's fine, but it's scary.


----------



## Lucy529

Melann hope it's nothing Hun keep us updated praying for you

Jess hope that you don't have to go through the same thing as last time 

I don't gave insurance so all these test are costing me out of pocket $100 per NST and $150 per growth scan that just with my OB luckily I'm a payment plan. The specialist is a whole other ball game but I'm glad they're willing to work with me 

I feel Ivan really low today and my nips feel like hot rods sorry tmi, but so painful and uncomfy


----------



## want2bemommy

Melann- if you want them to install your car seat to see how it's properly done, do it but then I'd take it out. Technically speaking if anyone so much as rear ends you you'd have to get a new- seems a shame if baby hasn't even sat in it ;-)


----------



## goldstns

Doc decided to change my EDD to Jan 10th. I was put at Jan 18th because I track my ovulation. But Jan 10th would be according to LMP. I have irregular cycles (about 35-40 days long), so we were never totally sure. Well she decided to change it to Jan 10th... so 1 week shorter... so excited


----------



## melann13

@Wanttobemommy,
Good advice, I just want the base in the car, we'll leave the actual seat out til it's time to go to the hospital. We can always replace the base if we need to.

No more spotting, still have CM, but that doesn't worry me too much. I feel a little crampy, but who doesn't have the occasional achiness during third tri? Trying very hard to not worry, and yet be careful about taking it easy. I was on my feet ALL day yesterday cooking and making pasta, so I'm hoping that I just overdid it.


----------



## Lucy529

Melann glad spotting stopped yes def take it easy


----------



## mommytobe11

Melann- I remember being super overwhelmed after my BFing class also but it all made so much sense once I was actually doing it. I'm so glad I took it, I don think I would have been able to do it if I didn't have the knowledge from the class. 
And I'm glad the spotting stopped! It doesn't sound like too much to worry about but that doesn't mean us mommies aren't going to worry about something even if everything does seem ok :hugs: I'm sure you may have just over did it. 


Does anyone else feel just gross and disgusting?! I'm constantly sweating and my body odor reaks this pregnancy, sorry I know that is so TMI but I'm seriously about to start taking two showers a day. And I can't keep my hair nice because I'm too hot to wear it down. I'm constantly feeling so blah. I didn't feel this way in my last pregnancy :(


----------



## despttc

Sorry ladies,that I didn't post past few days. Was admitted with leaking per vaginum. Discharged only sometime back. Didn't have any more episodes after that. But am advised to be on strict bed rest this entire week. And till term,no exertion :( Lovely!!

32weeks for me :happydance:

Sorry,I didn't read up on the posts of all these days. Will do when I start feeling a little better


----------



## despttc

On a positive note,could see baby again by ultrasound. Baby is 4.4 pounds and in head down (cephalic presentation)position. Looking healthy <3 <3


----------



## melann13

Glad everything is looking good despttc!

Mommytobe, I had to check your location after reading your post. Talking about being hot, it's 25 degrees here :) thanks for the encouragement, had some more Bh tonight, just taking it easy.


----------



## Lucy529

Desp glad everything looks good, we can keep each other company :) 

Take it easy and rest up Hun


----------



## Try Rocking

HI ladies :hugs: 

My c-section date is set for December 27th, so 39 days to go until I'm holding my baby boy <3


----------



## xx Emily xx

Try rocking - yay for a date!! Not too long away either!!!

Desp - glad everything is ok and baby is growing nicely

32 weeks today!!! Yay!! 
I built the changer and cot yesterday and will be doing the wardrobe today!! Can't wait!!! 

Hope everyone is doing well 
Em xxx


----------



## Twag

Happy 32 weeks ladies :happydance:

Try - exciting having the date you know your baby will be born :thumbup: 

Melann & Despttc - take it easy and lots of :hugs: to you both


----------



## mommytobe11

melann13 said:


> Glad everything is looking good despttc!
> 
> Mommytobe, I had to check your location after reading your post. Talking about being hot, it's 25 degrees here :) thanks for the encouragement, had some more Bh tonight, just taking it easy.

Lol it's been in the 80s here! I can only dream about 25 degree weather!! :brat: :)


----------



## vtjess423

Melann, glad that the spotting has stopped. Take it easy and I'm sure everything will be OK. :hugs:

And sorry that you were admitted to the hospital, Desp! :hugs: I hope you are feeling better! And that's great that your little one is doing well. :) 

Happy 32 weeks to desp and Emily as well!! :happydance:

And that's great that you have a date all set, Try Rocking! I'm sure that makes it all feel more real and exciting! :)

I had my growth scan yesterday and everything is looking good so far with my little guy. He's estimated at weighing 4lbs, 1oz but it looks like he as a big head (measuring 34 weeks to my 32)! :dohh: He's head down, facing my back with his hands covering his face which made it hard to get any pics and he was being stubborn and wouldn't move. LOL That was a little disappointing but just seeing him and knowing all is well was great. I have my OB appointment on Friday and I'm sure we'll discuss the results more then but the technician seemed to think everything was good. :happydance:


----------



## mommytobe11

Happy to hear baby looked perfect, vtjess! Hard to imagine we all have 3-4lbs of baby in there already! 
Aw I'm feeling a bit jealous of you guys, vtjess and Try Rocking :haha: I want a scan and my csection date! 
I'm hoping to be able to schedule my section sometime this week, I really want to know so DH and I can give work a definite date. And maybe I'll get double lucky and my OB will say he wants to do a growth scan, too ;)


----------



## Twag

I REALLY want a scan too it has been 21 weeks since I last saw bubs and it will be another 9+ until I meet him :(
At the same time I do not want anything to be wrong to need a scan :wacko: catch 22 situation here :dohh:


----------



## vtjess423

Thanks, mommytobe11!! :)

I was really glad when my OB wanted to do a growth scan. It was nice seeing my little guy again. :) Luckily for me, it wasn't because anything was wrong, it's just her standard procedure to check babies growth and position around 32 weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## Try Rocking

Twag can you say you're just not feeling right and see if they send you for an ultrasound? lol :hugs: 

It definitely makes it more real! I figured that would be the date but now that it's a for sure thing all I can think about is everything I still need to do. 5 weeks and 2 days to go!


----------



## Twag

Doesn't work like that here if you say baby isn't moving they just send you to be monitored not scanned :wacko: :dohh:
I am guessing if he doesn't engage and stays breach I may end up having a scan :shrug:

exciting 5 weeks :yipee:


----------



## Try Rocking

When my daughter was breech they sent me for a scan to confirm it. I hope he only stays breech long enough for you to get your scan! :hugs:


----------



## Twag

I have my next midwife appointment on Friday so will find out if he has moved but considering I think he has always been either breach or tranverse at every scan or appointment I am not holding out much hope that he is behaving and getting into the right positiion :dohh:


----------



## Try Rocking

Little turkeys! Mine is still breech from what I can tell as well. I had a c-section before (she was breech as well) and I really wanted a VBAC but I've decided to go for a c-section because the drive to the hospital scares me in the winter. (It's 2-2.5 hours away)


----------



## Twag

It's lovely tho you have Christmas and then baby is coming how exciting :cloud9:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

This bit is definitely the most difficult with not having scans etc isn't it? I want to see baby again too but 3d scans creep me out a little :-/ Also I would be too tempted to leave team :yellow: now lol

Just glad feeling them moves offers lots of reassurance.. xx


----------



## want2bemommy

My csection date is tentatively for 12/20. I won't know for certain until that week as it is a floating OR day for a few different medical groups. I may be bumped until 12/23. Either way, about 31 more days until I hold my girls unless they change their minds ;-)


----------



## Try Rocking

That's coming so soon! How exciting :D


----------



## Delamere19

Gosh all these dates for babies coming! I could be way behind cos I'm due 23rd January so technically I could hold on til early February! Hopefully not though but my ds was late by 10 days!

Went to town with my sister and ds today. My poor sis is suffering with spd in her lady bits. She was waddling! My sons behaviour is soooo much better over these last two or three weeks it's fab. Don't get me wrong he has his moments but compared to how he was he's an angel! Started giving him vitamin drops every day and I'm wondering if that helped cos he was really tired before and that made him cranky. It's me that's the cranky one now! I am starting to feel like I never get to sit down esp in the morning. It's getting him up, then breakfast for him and me, getting him on the potty, getting him dressed and every other day bathed too then he wants me to sit and play, a morning snack etc. And I'm cleaning up between doing my morning chores. If he needs a toy from the toy box that's slipped right down he needs me to get it etc. I do love being a full time mum but when I'm pregnant it's just exhausting and it makes me snappy which makes me feel awful. He is a good boy boy but he's still only 3 so needs a lot of my attention still. Think my oh has this impression I sit on my backside watching tv all day cos he's commented that I get to watch what I want on tv all week! Just shows how little he knows. For one thing can't even hear the tv most of the time for my son playing and he's a little chatterbox too! And quite often it's kids tv on and I'm always up and down so never get to sit through anything fully. Sorry for the rant, just had a tiring day and feeling achey and sore!


----------



## Acorn

mommytobe11- I live in MN. Everyone is complaining it&#8217;s cold. I think it&#8217;s perfect &#61514; Sorry you are feeling hot!

despttc- Scary!! Glad baby is healthy.

vtjess423- So glad the scan went well! Boo on a big head, ha ha. I have a pretty small head, and DH had a bigger head. I was pretty happy DD got my head, hoping this one follows his sister in that regard, ha ha.

Delamere19- I am Jan 26th, so I feel for ya! Feels like we have a ways to go  I have been exhausted with the toddler as well. Feels like I rarely get to sit.

Sunday night I was out Christmas shopping and tried on several pairs of boots and started getting back pain. It felt more like cramping and was radiating to my front. Pretty sure my uterus was contracting. They eventually went away with water and resting. It&#8217;s so hard to rest with a toddler! I have started the last few days telling dd that she has to walk up the stairs herself. It&#8217;s just too much on my body. 

Had my midwife appointment yesterday. She still can&#8217;t tell baby&#8217;s position. Butt and head feel too much alike on my kids, ha ha! She said they won&#8217;t really worry about it until 35 weeks. I am guessing we&#8217;ll do an ultrasound around that time to check position. Baby hasn&#8217;t engaged yet, so I am not too worried. My dd got her butt engaged and they actually had to push her up (vaginally) in order to get her turned because she was stuck. I&#8217;m sure you can imagine how uncomfortable that was! As long as he isn&#8217;t engaged in my pelvis, I feel like he will get turned head down. I guess 2nd baby&#8217;s don&#8217;t engage as early either, so I have that going for me.


----------



## melann13

acorn,
winter pregnancies in the midwest are entertaining huh? I'm still just wearing my winter coat shell (it's the only part that I can zip). I sleep without covers most nights as well. It's about 30 degrees outside, but I think it's perfect. The only problem is wearing a coat and no one realizes you're pregnant. I was getting a couple maternity things the other day and the checkout asked how far along I was, she said I must not be far. I said, um I'm 32 weeks. I had to unzip my coat to show her I had a belly. People glare at me on the bus if I don't give up my seat. It's like really? Do I need to unzip this bad boy so you can see I'm not carrying a basketball? Silly.


----------



## Acorn

Ha ha ha, that's funny melann! I need to try on my winter coats to see if I have any that will zip. As of now I haven't worn a coat at all. If I'm outside for a while I will wear a hoodie unzipped with a sweater under. At some point I will need a coat though. I really don't want to buy one! I hope I have one that will get me by. I love that I'm not cold, because I am one of those people that's almost always cold! It will be great until we start getting ice. I am so afraid of falling!


----------



## mommytobe11

30 degree weather sounds amazing!! Every time I'm in the grocery store, I pretend I'm looking for something in the freezer aisle so I can feel the cold air for a few minutes :blush: it looks like we're getting a cold front in a few days and the high is 75! Ugh! But being able to go to the park all year round so DS can get out some energy kind of makes up for it. It's the only plus side! ;)


----------



## melann13

@Acorn, I looked at some winter coats, but could not bring myself to spend that kind of $$ on something that will hardly be worn. The shell from my winter coat still fits, barely. If I get more than another couple inches in diameter, it won't. DH is very worried about it getting icy as I walk up a pretty steep hill to work, so he got me some crampons. I will probably mostly work from home after Christmas. Very blessed to have that capability.
My baby shower is Saturday. I'm pretty excited!


----------



## Twag

Wow some many birthdates for our babies - I still feel like I have forever to wait 9 weeks (poss plus some if he is late) left I just want to meet my baby boy already :cloud9: :wacko:

OK so have any of you ladies had this I keep getting really dizzy I wake and I litterly feel like I have had 20 vodka shots everything is dizzy, my head feels lightheaded and I just feel awful - so much today I am working from home :wacko: I have a midwife appointment on Friday so I am going to ask her what she thinks it might be :shrug: I am wondering low iron levels or low blood pressue :shrug:


----------



## mommytobe11

Twag said:


> Wow some many birthdates for our babies - I still feel like I have forever to wait 9 weeks (poss plus some if he is late) left I just want to meet my baby boy already :cloud9: :wacko:
> 
> OK so have any of you ladies had this I keep getting really dizzy I wake and I litterly feel like I have had 20 vodka shots everything is dizzy, my head feels lightheaded and I just feel awful - so much today I am working from home :wacko: I have a midwife appointment on Friday so I am going to ask her what she thinks it might be :shrug: I am wondering low iron levels or low blood pressue :shrug:

I was going to suggest it may be your blood pressure :( hope it's nothing serious :hugs:


----------



## vtjess423

The winter weather is nice. I just wish the weather around here would make up it's mind! We've been up and down A LOT the last few weeks. Last week it was cool with temps in the high 20's and low 30's over night and warming to about 40-50 during the day. Then this past weekend, it was up the in the 60's and Monday we hit 70! :dohh: And then yesterday and today it was cold again staying in the 40/50 range during the day. And I think we are in for warmer weather again this weekend. This up and down temps are driving me nuts!! So far this pregnancy I've been on the warm side (when I'm usually cold) and so I've really liked the colder weather. These warm days have been crappy. Especially in the afternoon at work, they are trying to be energy concious so keeping temps at a set level and my building is mostly windows so it heats up quickly when the suns out. I've been dying at my desk lately! :growlmad: It just really sucks. I'll be happy when the cold weather sticks around. The only thing that concerns me is if we get icy/snowy weather. I don't want to have to rush to the hospital in that! LOL Luckily we don't get a lot of that and if we do it's usually late January/February before we do and I'm due on the 13th....so I'm hoping it holds off til then if we get any. FX!!! 

As for winter coats, my normal coat still fits me OK though it only has three buttons and is flowy on the bottom so I think that works in my favor though the last button is getting a bit tight. My mom had bought me a maternity winter coat during my last pregnancy that I'll probably pull out eventually. And even with that it doesn't really look like a maternity coat so I could wear it even when not pregnant. So at this point I'm glad I have options! :thumbup: I don't blame you guys for not wanting to put out the money on one though. They can get expensive! Hopefully you'll find something that works for you.

And Twag, I'm not sure what could be causing your dizziness, but when I was pregnant with my older son, when I got further along in my pregnancy probably close to where most of us are now...I had some similar experiences. I'd wake up and feel like the room was spinning. If I laid still for a while though, it seemed to go away. I just made sure I got up slowly afterwards. Never did figure out what was causing it but it wasn't too bothersome to me. It was just another icky side effect. But it's bothersome where it's keeping you from doing normal activities, I'd definitely bring it up to your midwife. Hopefully she can figure out what's causing it and help you feel better! :hugs:


----------



## Delamere19

It's freezing here. The cold snap or so they call it has begun and some places have had some snow. We are meant to have a tough winter again like last year. It snowed for a few months solid last year. I'm hoping it's not as bad this year with being due to give birth when they say it will be worst! I had to but a new winter coat cis my other couldn't fasten but I think it's gonna be a close run thing if it lasts me tbh and I got two sizes bigger!

Feeling emotional today. My dog isn't well and hasn't been for a few months. He developed a lump on his back and it's been getting bigger and the vets can't find what it is. They took a sample through a syringe a few months ago which came back as inconclusive so we agreed to leave him on anti inflammatory meds as they seemed to make him more comfortable. However for last few weeks he's been increasingly quiet and sleeping more. Took him back and the vet said the lump had changed and gotten harder. He also had a temperature. He was put on paracetamol and antibiotics in case it was a virus. We took him back after the tabs were finished but he still has a temp :nope: We are taking him in Friday morning for the syringe procedure again as the vet said we may get more idea with the lump changing. He also said sometimes tumors send out signals like temperatures when they are changing. Took him for a walk this afternoon and he was painfully slow and very sad. I am finding it really hard emotionally right now. Everytime I get in the car from the vets I'm a mess. I can't help thinking the worst. He is nearly 8 and the vet said its old for his breed (he's a Scottish terrier) I have had him since he was 8 weeks old. My hormones are making it difficult to cope with. :cry:


----------



## vtjess423

I'm sorry to hear your dog isn't well, Del. :hugs: I'm sure your hormones are not helping you cope at all. Hopefully when you go back to the vet, you can figure things out and he'll be OK. My parents had a dog that developed a lump as well that was on her for years before my parents had to make the tough decision to put her down last year. So I can understand your worries. She was such a sweet dog that was well loved by our whole family and I was very upset when she passed away (she was almost 13 years old at that point). With her though, her lump never seemed to bother her and was still very playful up until near the end. Hopefully your little dog will get better and live for a while yet. I wish you all the best! :hugs:


----------



## Delamere19

vtjess423 said:


> I'm sorry to hear your dog isn't well, Del. :hugs: I'm sure your hormones are not helping you cope at all. Hopefully when you go back to the vet, you can figure things out and he'll be OK. My parents had a dog that developed a lump as well that was on her for years before my parents had to make the tough decision to put her down last year. So I can understand your worries. She was such a sweet dog that was well loved by our whole family and I was very upset when she passed away (she was almost 13 years old at that point). With her though, her lump never seemed to bother her and was still very playful up until near the end. Hopefully your little dog will get better and live for a while yet. I wish you all the best! :hugs:

Thanks Jess,I hope so too. I certainly don't want him to suffer so I guess we will have to make decisions one by one at each visit depending on the results. I had a Scottie before and he unfortunately got liver cancer and had to be put to sleep aged 9. Think is partly why I'm freaked out by it all cos I've kind of been here before.


----------



## vtjess423

Yeah I'm sure going through something similar would definitely add to your worries. Hopefully this time will have a different outcome. We definitely don't want our pets to suffer but it's till always a tough situation and a difficult decision to have to make. :hugs:


----------



## melann13

@Del, sorry to hear about your pup. I'm a cat person myself, and have had to put a couple down well before their time for different reasons. It's never easy to watch a pet suffer and wish more than anything that you could explain to them that you're trying to help. Will say a prayer for you and the terrier.


----------



## Acorn

Twag- I haven&#8217;t really experienced anything like that. Are you getting enough to eat/drink? I only get like that when I get too busy to eat or hydrate properly. Hopefully they can figure something out for you!

Delamere- So sorry about your dog. That would be emotional, pregnant or not. I hope they can find a cause and help him, or at least get him comfortable!


----------



## goldstns

Just got back from doc: blood pressure is wonderful, they did a NST (where they listen to the babies heart beat and look for contractions) and all was great with baby Alia. Bad part is they are asking me to come in 2x/week for the NST testing...BOO! She said that she doesn't want baby to go beyond 39 weeks because of the deterioration of the placenta because of my GD... so she said she will keep an eye my cervix after thanksgiving, but there is a chance for induction around 3/4/5th of Jan. I said at that rate, lets try to have the first baby of the new year on Jan 1! She said she is working on call that day! I guess Ill be a mommy in about 45 days!


----------



## Acorn

goldstns- Crazy how close it's getting! I think a New Year's baby would be fun :)


----------



## goldstns

my only fear is a c-section, which is at higher rate when induced...so really hoping to go natural.


----------



## lindsayms05

goldstns said:


> my only fear is a c-section, which is at higher rate when induced...so really hoping to go natural.

It's getting so close! :happydance:

I feel your pain on 2x a week appointments! My dr bumped me to twice a week this week bc of being on BP medicine. I think he's doing an nst once a week and a bpp at the other appointment each week. I know it's annoying but at least were in good hands. :thumbup:


----------



## Twag

Del - I am so sorry to hear about your pup :hugs: hope he isn't in too much pain and the meds help him or the vet works it out :hugs:

Thanks ladies - I am feeling better today this is the 3rd episode in the last 2 weeks (once last Monday, then Sunday and then yesterday) it is odd :wacko: It is not linked to food or drink and although laying on my left seems to ease it as soon as I move again the dizziness is back :wacko: I am going to ask the midwife tomorrow it may be a case of low blood pressue or something :shrug:


----------



## vtjess423

goldstns - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you to go naturally!! Hopefully your little girl will want to make an early appearance! :winkwink: Or if not, I at least hope you have a smooth induction. Just to give a positive story about induction, my sister-in-law has 2 kids - one labor was induced and one she went into naturally (on the day she was supposed to be induced btw LOL). And she has always said that her induced labor was the easier and shorter of the two. So not all inducements have issues. Hopefully if you do need to be induced, your's will be an easy one! :thumbup:

I think a new years baby would be fun too, especially if you were the first one. But in my case, I'd rather not give birth that day just because I have two cousins who are new years babies and I'd like my little guy to have his own birthday. But whenever he decides to come, I'm sure it'll be a good day. :)

I was suppsed to have my next OB appointment tomorrow on my day off but I got a call the other day saying my doc has a surgery that day and I needed to reschedule. Now my appointment is next Tuesday which means more time off work. :( I may ask my boss if I can work from home in the morning so I don't have to miss too much time. But he's on travel this week so I won't be able to ask until next week unfortunately. So we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Acorn

I know that as far as stats go it's better to go into labor naturally than induce for less medical interventions. I do know several people that just needed a little something to jump start labor and things went well for them. I totally understand not wanting to be induced though.


----------



## Srrme

I finally had my appointment today, thankfully too because I didn't have any more syringes, needles, or progesterone and needed my shot! :lol:

I really like my new Doctor! She's more concerned than my previous Doctor and I feel more comfortable around her. She did a pelvic exam again and said my cervix felt thick and long, which is relieving! :happydance: I also did the 1-hour glucose test, for the first time ever, and I don't think it tasted bad at all! It tasted just like fruit punch, haha. Not what I expected! Any who, I can't believe I am already 32 weeks! I'm becoming nervous about the VBAC. I signed a waiver today that pointed out the risks of a VBAC and the risks of a repeat C-Section and they both seem scary! :dohh: Guess I'll have to read up on it more, and hopefully put my mind at ease.


----------



## wolfQ

Sorry to hear about your dog, Del. Hope you will get some good news and he'll be around as long as possible.

I keep getting a pain in my right side under my ribs. It's not severe, it feels more like a side ache but it has happened the past 3 evenings in a row. I don't feel it while I'm at work. Any ideas what this could be? I (think - doctors have never really told me for sure, just they don't know what causes the pain so they say it's probably an ulcer have had blood tests which were all normal) I have an ulcer which pregnancy has made way worse but it usually hurts more on the left side, and this feels a bit different.


----------



## despttc

In better spirits today:happydance: I now spend most of the day with my coloring books(bro bought them for me. haha) or sleeping

Goldstns, two of my friends were induced last month and they went into labor without any complications. Hoping that's the case for you also

Jess, my mom is a New year baby too <3

Twag, it might be just low blood pressure,but best to clear it with MW

WolfQ, I get that pain too,mostly on my right side :( I find tremendous relief after a massage


----------



## Delamere19

Bad news, had to have my dog put to sleep this morning. Beyond devastated. I was there with him til the end but have such huge heartache :-(


----------



## goldstns

Del- so sorry! heart goes out to you!

Had braxton hicks like crazy last night!


----------



## despttc

Del, :hugs:


----------



## Twag

Del i am so sorry massive hugs coming your way :hugs:


----------



## melann13

Del, so sorry. It's always hard, but I'm glad you were able to be there for him in the end. At least you can know he wasn't alone.

I get pain on the right side of my ribs too. Putting my right arm up behind my head seems to relieve some of it. I think there's a foot in my ribs sometimes though. The other day I tried to lean forward to grab something and discovered I COULD NOT lean forward due to whatever was wedged in my ribs. I pushed her a little bit, she moved, and then I could bend forward again.


----------



## salamander91

Sorry Del :cry::hugs:


----------



## want2bemommy

Sorry Del- I worked at vet clinics for years and cried along with our clients when they had to euthanize. But know that you were his voice and helped him stop his suffering :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

Del :hugs: so sorry Hun


----------



## wrightywales

So sorry to hear about you dog Del :hugs:


----------



## mommytobe11

So sorry Del :hugs: it's like losing a human family member and I know it's not easy <3


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Just realised missed our chance for a 3d scan... That makes me feel a little sad... Though I wouldn't have been able to stay team yellow...

So sorry Del :hugs: it's so so hard.. I always think it's the kindest thing you can do though, wish you could do it for humans suffering xxx


----------



## Try Rocking

I am so sorry Del :hugs:


----------



## Srrme

I'm so sorry, Del. :hugs: I had to put my cat of 15 years down last year. It was the worst. :nope:


----------



## Ameli

:hugs: Del! That is the only bad thing about owning pets, in my opinion. They just don't get to stay with us for that long. I'm so glad you were able to be with him through the end. I've been there before, and I know how tough it is. :hugs:


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Big hugs Del!


----------



## Acorn

Delamere- So sorry &#61516; We&#8217;ve had to do that with a pet in the past. So sad! I know it&#8217;s better than letting them suffer, but I think everyone hopes their pet will pass peacefully on their own so they don&#8217;t have to make that decision.


----------



## Acorn

I had an extremely hard time getting up this morning. I laid down for 10 minutes after my alarm and probably would have fallen back asleep if baby hadn't started kicking me. I told him if he wants to be so punctual, I expect him to come out by his due date :haha:

We put up our Christmas tree last night. I was hoping to do the outdoor lights, but it was just way too cold. We like to wait on the tree until Thanksgiving, but we are going to be gone the weekend after and I wanted to get something productive done before we left. DD LOVED putting up the tree and ornaments. I love that she's at the age where it is all so magical. We raked leaves this weekend too and she thought it was the best thing ever.


----------



## Twag

I also struggled to get up this morning especially since Elliot decided he was going to have the BIGGEST wiggle about in the middle of the night last night I actually thought he was going to rupture my stomach or something the way he was going :wacko:

We are going to get our tree this weekend I am most excited :happydance:

I have my health visitor appointment today :wacko: not quite sure what that involves but soon find out I guess :thumbup:


----------



## melann13

I had been so excited that baby was upside down, until two days ago. I had a great, very exciting weekend, a big baby shower and a surprise visit from my BFF across the country, just to attend. Also Dh's family who lives all over the country sent gifts as well, even though I hadn't sent them invitations (I didn't want them to feel obligated). Yesterday however LO got hiccups and instead of being down in my crotch as they have been, they were way up on my L side. This morning in bed she had them again, and they were even higher up on the L side. I know she can still move, but she's going the wrong direction!
Have a doc appt this morning and lots of questions for him. We're doing public cord blood donation for one, and I need to get that all sorted out since our hospital doesn't do it, we're doing a mail in program.
Have a good day ladies, I got a NEW FRUIT!


----------



## Twag

Now see Melann Elliot gets hiccups quite a lot and I always feel them low down and the day I had my midwife appointment and she told me he was breech he had had 3 lots of hiccups and I had felt them low down! So I am confused as I would have thought the sensation would come from where his head/chest area would be :shrug:

Hope your appointment goes well and she hasn't turned around :hugs:


----------



## Acorn

I have been feeling what I think are hiccups down in my bum area. My last was breech, so I only know what they feel like when baby is head up. I am hoping what I am feeling really are hiccups and this one has decided to cooperate!


----------



## vtjess423

Del, I was so sorry to hear about your dog. I was hoping you would get some good news. :hugs: It's such a tough decision but know it was for the best. :hugs:

I have only felt hiccups a few times with this one and the last time I did was a few weeks ago and I felt them on the left side of my bump. Such an odd feeling! But as of last monday my little guy was head down though I'm wondering if he's flipped since then with some of the movements I've been feeling. I have an OB appointment tomorrow so I may ask if she can tell his position. :thumbup: He had me a little worried this weekend as I wasn't feeling too much movement but he's never been much of a mover anyway so its hard to know if anythings changed dramatically. :dohh: But then this morning I got a bunch of movement all at once and made me feel better. I was more active this weekend than I usually am during the week so I think I just didn't feel him as much because I was focused on other things. 

33 weeks for me today!! :happydance: I hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## wrightywales

Happy 33 wks Jess :) and Hapy new weeks to anyone else :)

Ive not had anything about a home visit from HV hmm wonder if they do it round here.


----------



## despttc

I get baby hiccups almost almost everyday. But the location keeps changing,although most of the time I feel it in the lower abdomen or crotch. Scan says baby is cephalic. Just hoping and praying he stays that way


----------



## melann13

Doc said baby was head down after all. Either she turned, or I was feeling her shoulder or something else twitching with the hiccups. He felt for the head and then said to the student with him "If that's truly the head, the HB should be right here" pointing to a spot just L of my belly button. and it was! So I think I was just feeling the all over twitch of the hiccups and maybe it was just strongest by her shoulder or something. Everything looked great! Got my TDAP booster as well since Whooping cough has reappeared here in WI and we want to try to get baby girl some of those antibodies.


----------



## wrightywales

:( i dont like this BnB and cant change it now as they have taken away the option to have it like the old one. too much white


----------



## despttc

I agree,wrighty. Too much white :(
Mel, that's good news :)


Under 50days more! :wohoo:
Can't believe there's just 7weeks more(I'm sure I won't be allowed beyond 40weeks as I have hypertension)


----------



## goldstns

despttc said:


> Under 50days more! :wohoo:
> Can't believe there's just 7weeks more(I'm sure I won't be allowed beyond 40weeks as I have hypertension)

I feel the same way!!


----------



## salamander91

I agree, it's way too bright. Have you tried changing it to the evening magnolia one? It's slightly less bright but still not good!

About 50 days left for me until my induction :)


----------



## vtjess423

I agree. I REALLY don't like this new format. :( I may not be on as much as before if it stays this way. It gives me a headache. Even the "Evening" version isn't good to me either. :nope: I don't understand why they took away the option to keep the old. :shrug:

And yes, we are all getting close to the end! I'm thinking I'll probably go around 39 weeks as I did with my older son but who knows this little guy may decide he likes it where he is just fine. LOL I also have high BP, though it's been controlled with meds, but my doctor hasn't said anything about not letting me go beyond 40 weeks yet. She had said that for my last pregnancy though, so we'll see. So far everything looks good though I haven't had a chance to discuss my growth scan with her yet. My appointment had to get rescheduled and then rescheduled again today. :dohh: So frustrating. Hopefully this new time won't be resheduled too.


----------



## goldstns

WW- have they said anything more about your GD and labor?


----------



## Lucy529

I have to talk to my dr too I was told that would not go past the end of Dec. bc of GD and HBP but the specialist I saw last week said there's no reason I can't go to full term or wait til he comes on his own. 
I asked him about the cord bc the restriction is still going up (my reg specialist was worried about it and that's why I was put on bed rest, he had said if it got above a certain number I would have to deliver) the one I saw said it's not a big deal that it can vary so I'm a little pissed bc I'm getting contradicting info
He did say Ivan was borderline IUGR but said he'd just keep an eye on it and I wouldn't need to go every week when the other specialist was adamant I have 2x weekly u/s bc he could need to be delivered at any time I even got the steroid shots bc he was so worried


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Lucy, that is so frustrating! Any way you could get the 2 Dr.s to talk together and come up with a set plan so you aren't bounced back and forth?


----------



## goldstns

lucy- that is a bit crazy. I agree. Id want one answer.


----------



## Lucy529

Well the specialist I'm seeing now is just covering for my regular one bc he's on vacation. I'm def talking to my dr to see what her plans are I'm pissed bc if it wasn't a big deal why all the panic and getting me all worked up :nope:


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Getting you all worked up and panicked would be the worst thing to do! I hope it all settles soon!


----------



## Lucy529

They're trying to schedule my two u/s this week but bc if the holiday it's getting a bit tricky I hope I get some answers soon


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Me too! Keep us updated! Hugs!


----------



## Lucy529

Well they got the specialist all ready for Wednesday my dr is trying to work me in on Friday 

The specialist said they'd do another measurement and see if he's grown some


----------



## wrightywales

goldstns said:


> WW- have they said anything more about your GD and labor?

No got to wait until 36 wk scan on 17th December when they will decide what they are going to do. Im feeling a little anxious about it all as my GD doc and gynae doc (actually seen 3 different ones since 20 wks) are in 2 different hospitals so they dont actually talk together about my case. GD doc said they wont let me go over 40 wks but that decision is upto the gynae doc so not sure whats going to happen. I wil be asking loads of questions when i see them on the 17th and will be asking for an induce date and will not be happy if i dont get one as that will be my last scan and last appointment with gynae doc as im not scheduled for any more after 36 wks. Guess we will see what happens but shes big so would hope they would induce early anyway to reduce any risks or complication with her just being big.


----------



## Srrme

I've heard no news since Thursday, so I am assuming I passed my glucose test. :shrug:


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Srrme I would bet so. Usually no news is good news.


----------



## mommytobe11

Srrme- I didn't hear anything after my GD test and I passed. Hopefully no news is good news for you! :)


I haven't gotten the whooping cough vaccine yet but I still want to! Does anyone know if I can still get it? I've been meaning to call but I keep forgetting :dohh:


----------



## melann13

Mommytobe11, I got mine today at 33 wks and I think they'll do it up to 36 (and anytime after 20, but preferable 3rd Tri), so you should still be able to get it. I asked last time, but I think they prefer 32-36.


----------



## Delamere19

Thanks for all your kind words ladies. Still a pretty sucky time but I am getting through day by day at the moment. Trying to focus on Xmas and the new baby but finding it hard to connect to them just now.

Got a midwife appt this afternoon. Will hopefully find out where baby is lying. 

My sister is close now too. She is 36 weeks tomorrow and has her hospital check Thursday to see if her placenta has gone back up. We are both trying to get out as much as we can, tiredness allowing to take our minds off things.

Hope everyone else is good x


----------



## despttc

Melann and Delamere, GL and keep us updated with your appt results :)


----------



## vtjess423

mommytobe, I was told that it was recommended to get the whooping cough between 27-36 weeks so as long as you are in that window, I would think you'd be good to go. I got mine a few weeks ago and had a lump on my arm for a week! :dohh: But it's worth it to protect my little guy. :)

and Srrme - I agree with the others, if you haven't heard you are probably good to go. I know it's my doctor policy to only call if there are issues so if you pass your tests, they won't call and just update you at your next appointment. :thumbup:

Good Luck with the upcoming appointments. I have my next one tomorrow (as long as its not cancelled again :dohh:) I'm almost a week late with this one so I don't know when I'll have my next one due to rescheduling. I'm hoping I can just go back next week and stay on the same schedule I've been on.


----------



## melann13

My appt was good. Got all my questions cleared up. Doc said growth looks good. I've put on about 28lbs, but he said I'm completely fine. It is very forward and round, when I have my winter coat on, people don't even realize I'm pregnant. I have my next checkup in two weeks with the strep B swab and then it'll switch to every week I think. Getting closer! Had my baby shower on Saturday and have lots more little clothes to wash now :) We only have a handful of things that we'll still need to buy, and it's mostly online, so at least I don't have to lug big things around a store.


----------



## lindsayms05

We're all getting so close ladies! :)

My appt went well yesterday. I was only supposed to be having a BPP, but the ultrasound tech was super sweet and tried to get a good picture of the baby in 3D for me but Evie didn't cooperate very well...lol. She had her face smashed up against my placenta so we were only able to see the side of her face but she has chubby little cheeks, a cute button nose, and was pouting. :) She scored an 8/8 on BPP and the midwife I saw was pleased with everything. She mentioned that my doctor is being overly cautious, but that it wasn't hurting anything to be seen so often at this point. She will be the one there on Friday when I go to L&D for my NST. Since it's a holiday, I can't do it in the doctors office so I have to go up to the L&D floor for it. My doctor wasn't there yesterday so that's why I saw the midwife and she was super super nice. :)


----------



## goldstns

lindsay- what is a BPP?


----------



## Delamere19

Appointment went fine. She only really felt where baby was when I asked her but she thinks he was head up still and def on the right hand side which I knew cos he goes there a lot esp at night! My bloods were all ok but iron levels still low though I have been taking my tablets twice a day. I got some more bloods drawn cos I keep having itchy bump and arms. I thought it was normal on my bump but she said it could be hormones but she wants to get my liver checked. Back on 10th December. X


----------



## vtjess423

I'm glad to hear that everyone's appointments are going well. :thumbup: We are in the home stretch!

And lindsay, that's nice that you can usually do your NSTs in your doctors office. When I had to get them weekly with my older son, I always had to go to L&D at the hospital. It wasn't a big deal as my doctors office is connected to the hospital but the way it worked it was like I was going to the ER each time so I had to pay a $50 co-pay every time I went. So it got expensive! :dohh: I'm hoping my doctor thinks everything is going smoothly this time with my BP controlled by my meds and so I won't have to get weekly NSTs.

goldstns, I'm pretty sure a BPP is a Biophysical Profile but I don't know what it entails. Hopefully lindsay or someone else more familiar can explain! :)


----------



## Twag

Seems we are in the same boat Del my little boy is also breech well at the moment he is defo transverse :wacko: :dohh: hope they both turn soon :hugs:

Interesting you mention about the itcy bump & arms I have developed this just in the last few days it is driving me insane it was just bump but now my arms are itchy today too - I thought bump was just because it was growing and my arms because my clothes are annoying me :wacko:

What is the issue if your bump & arms are itchy?? Just wondering if I need to call my midwife and bring it up or not :wacko:


----------



## shellideaks

Twag said:


> Seems we are in the same boat Del my little boy is also breech well at the moment he is defo transverse :wacko: :dohh: hope they both turn soon :hugs:
> 
> Interesting you mention about the itcy bump & arms I have developed this just in the last few days it is driving me insane it was just bump but now my arms are itchy today too - I thought bump was just because it was growing and my arms because my clothes are annoying me :wacko:
> 
> What is the issue if your bump & arms are itchy?? Just wondering if I need to call my midwife and bring it up or not :wacko:

Itchiness can be a sign of this https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...er/416-please-read-obstetric-cholestasis.html. Apparently it's more common to have itchy palms/balls of feet with it. But any itching should be mentioned to the midwife so they can rule it out :)


----------



## melann13

A friend of mine had obstetric choleostasis. It's VERY serious. No reason to panic, as it can be dealt with, but you definitely need to let someone know. She was so itchy she struggled to sleep. My doc said as long as itchiness was limited to my belly or chest it was fine. My belly has only been mildly itchy for awhile now, (it was worse in second tri) but I use belly butter every morning and oil every night so I'm sure that helps.


----------



## Twag

Thanks I just found this and had a read I will see if the itchiness gets worse and then I will bring it up :thumbup:

It does not keep me up at all and it isn't that bad but I have noticed I am more itchy mainly belly & boobs but I think today the clothes I am in at work isn't helping the issue :dohh:
I also use bio oil but I am finding when it starts to wear off it itchess more :wacko:

I will keep my eye on it though :thumbup: :wacko:


----------



## Delamere19

Yeah my sis kept telling me to mention it. I don't think I've been bad enough to have anything wrong but I'm no expert. I've been going mad itching since I came home but I think it's more psychological! I'm not too worried bout my baby being breech ATM cos I know second babies sometimes wait til labour has begun before they engage. I'll see how it goes. 

Still getting no where with names either....we found one we liked but it's really similar to my sisters name for her baby! :dohh:


----------



## vtjess423

Yucky with the itchy bumps and arms. I hope you both, Del and twag, can get some relief there. It doesn't sound like fun! :hugs:

I feel you on the difficulty of picking names, Del. It took my hubby and I a while to find one we both liked. We have very different tastes in names!! :dohh: But I was lucky to find one I liked on a name site and when I found it, I knew he'd like it because it's similar to a character on one of his favorite series. So it worked out for us! Hopefully you guys can find something you both like. How close is the name to the one your sister picked? Is she having a boy too? I would think that as long as they aren't identical it probably wouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## Lucy529

I itch all over can't sleep at times bc of it I talked to the specialist and was told its allergies or PUPPS might mention it to my dr on Friday bc it's getting ridiculous I scratch so much I'm drawing blood :(


----------



## despttc

Del, Twag and Lucy, :hugs: Hope the itch goes away fast

Good luck with the name picking,Del :thumbup: . DH and I took a long time to reach a consensus. And it was a bit tough,because we'd to pick both girl and boy names


----------



## despttc

Del, Twag and Lucy, :hugs: Hope the itch goes away fast

Good luck with the name picking,Del :thumbup: . DH and I took a long time to reach a consensus. And it was a bit tough,because we'd to pick both girl and boy names. But the time spent on it was worth,it was interesting to hear the names and ideas he had in mind :)


----------



## WhitheartsQ

I've been itchy, but have excema, so I'm sure its not the same. I am sorry you girls are itchy though, it is the worst!!

Name picking is fun, but definitely stressful! Good luck to those still deciding!


----------



## melann13

Lots of friends and family are pushing to find out our name, but we're still keeping it a secret. (and my dad STILL doesn't know the gender- he doesn't want to know and everyone has kept their mouths shut for 12 weeks now!). I grow more fond of it all the time though and am very excited to reveal it. The most we've told people is that it is unique, but not unheard of. Last night we told a friend that I've never met a person in real life with it, but that it was a character on TV at one point.

So excited to meet our little Felicity Jo!


----------



## lindsayms05

Yes, lm glad I'm able to do my normal NST's at my doctors office! It makes it pretty convenient and I just pay one $10 copay and it covers the NST and doctor visit.

Yup, BPP is biophysical profile. It's an ultrasound that looks for 4 specific things and they give you a score. They look for breathing movements from the baby, body movements, muscle tone, and measures amniotic fluid. The ultrasound and NST is supposed to give the doctor a good idea on how the baby is doing . The lower the score, the higher the chances that the baby needs to come out soon.


----------



## WhitheartsQ

I love Felicity. I think its awesome you guys have been able to keep it to yourselves! My dh really wanted to keep it a secret, but everyone knows. lol


----------



## Lucy529

Lindsay I get those BPP twice a week and a NST just to make sure Ivan is ok 

Can't wait to see him tom :)


----------



## lian_83

Felicity is a cute name..

Dh and I are also keeping our chosen names secret.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Felicity is a lovely name!!

We are having either Florence Eve or Harriet Eve, will decide when we see her :) can't wait!

Em xxx


----------



## Delamere19

My sis really likes Ellie and we like Elliot. She's having a girl. They are quite similar. My oh likes Luke because of Luke Skywalker :dohh: I think once we have settled on a name it will be much better but I'm still looking for now. Typically I had loads of girls names I loved but it wasn't to be!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Elliot is a lovely name! I really like Luke too! 
Em xxx


----------



## Twag

Felicity is a lovely name :thumbup:

I wanted to keep Elliot's name a secret but DH has managed to blab it to everyone :dohh:

I also like Elliot Del but I am biased as that is what I am going to call my little boy :haha: :blush:

32 weeks today :wohoo:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Happy 32 weeks twag
Em xxx


----------



## melann13

We thought of Elliot as well if we were having a boy. We used to really want Elijah, but it has gotten quite popular. A coworker named their little boy that as well. We were pregnant at the same time last year, but I MC. I only told him because he is very anti-religion and I told him that I wanted the name that meant Messenger of God. (DH and I are religious). I never thought he'd use it. Well, there ya go.


----------



## despttc

Happy 32weeks, Twag :yipee:


----------



## vtjess423

Delamere19 said:


> My sis really likes Ellie and we like Elliot. She's having a girl. They are quite similar. My oh likes Luke because of Luke Skywalker :dohh: I think once we have settled on a name it will be much better but I'm still looking for now. Typically I had loads of girls names I loved but it wasn't to be!


Yeah they are very similar and would make very cute boy/girl twin names! LOL I can see why you wouldn't want to choose it but if you both love it, I don't see anything wrong with it. :) My hubby is just like your OH and liked Luke because of Star Wars. In fact, when we had our older son and weren't married, he wanted to name him Luke Sky Walker (my maiden name is Walker). LOL I vetoed that one!! Besides the whole star wars connection, in the US Luke is a pretty popular name (not top 10 but up there) - I know quite a few people with Lukes for sons and
I didn't want to go for something so popular. :shrug: He brought it up again this time but I'm still not a big fan. But in the end this little guy will be getting a sci-fi connected name...he'll be called Ryker James. My hubby was on board right away as he's also a huge Star Trek fan and it's the name of the second in command from The Next Generation (though spelt differently); I just happened to come across it in a names list and liked it! :thumbup: Also like you, I already have a girls name picked out but it wasn't meant to be.

Anyway, I finally had my latest OB appointment today after it being rescheduled twice. Everything is looking good! :happydance: She went over my u/s results from last week and apparently this little guy is measuring along the 34th percentile currently but she was happy with that. Also they said that from his measurements they would put my due date to be the 8th vice the 13th....but she's going to keep my EDD to the 13th from now since that was from an earlier u/s. But she's happy with everything and so far no worries about his growth. Yay!! :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Glad everything's looking good Jess!

Happy Thanksgiving to all you American mamas :)


----------



## despttc

That was good news, Jess :)


----------



## despttc

This week my gait has started waddling. Anyone else finding walking painful and difficult?

Bubba is making me walk funny,quite ahead of the lilypie ticker ;)


----------



## vtjess423

My hubby kept teasing me that I was waddling and I didn't really believe him. But last Friday I went shopping with my mom and she said the same thing! :dohh: So I guess I do have the pregnancy waddle going on. LOL But like you, it's definitely from it getting painful to move. My back hurts, I have some pelvic pain and even some hip pain. It definitely makes it hard to walk. Even turning over in bed if painful to me now. Oh, the joys of pregnancy huh? :winkwink:


----------



## melann13

I don't think I'm waddling, but I was wearing a dress for my baby shower on Saturday, and when I saw pictures I was HORRIFIED at how far apart my legs were when I was sitting opening presents! I was like a five year old who has no clue she's displaying her crotch. My dress was long enough, but it still looks horrible. I'll be cropping off the bottom half of a lot of those pictures! Planning to wear a dress tomorrow, but I'll be wearing leggings or opaque tights. It is definitely hard to sit with my legs together and I can't really cross my legs. :( I'm very glad it's not summer when I'd be wearing more shorts or skirts. At least at work my legs are under a desk! :)


----------



## Acorn

Still not set on a name here either. I almost have my husband set on Blake. He said last weekend he wanted to look through names one more time and then he would commit. We got through 1/2 the names, which consisted of us making fun of most of them, and then he fell asleep while we were still doing it!! What a butt, ha ha. I am going to bug the crap out of him tonight to sit down and commit! He hasn't found a single name he likes and Blake is the only one he can tolerate on my list 

Glad appointments are going well for most! I am getting super uncomfortable. I have a spot to the left of my belly button that's super tender (almost feels like a bruise), that has been going on for a while now. It's starting to hurt a lot worse now and I am having a hard time picking up dd because of it. I mentioned it to the midwife a while back and she didn't seem concerned, but now that it's gotten worse I am getting all paranoid that something is wrong. My next appointment is the 6th. I could call the midwife line, but I hate asking questions like that over the phone. Anyone else have pain like that??

Happy Thanksgiving to the US ladies :) I am hoping my stomach can hold all the food I am hoping to eat, ha ha.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I don't waddle yet (thank God) though there are no shortage of people who will take great satisfaction in telling me when I do :haha:

Del if you like Elliot go for it.. He won't get called Ellie anyway, especially if he has a cousin called Ellie so will be fine 

I think we've got our names sorted, but worried will all change on the day. Really want to see baby again now! We saw them at 7 weeks, 11+3, 11+6 and 20+2 (I think) so this is longest we've been and I want more!! Xx


----------



## Srrme

I am so happy I've made it to 33 weeks. I hope my little man can stay in there for 3 more weeks at the least! :)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of the U.S ladies! :happydance: I can't wait for turkey!


----------



## Delamere19

Glad appts are going well for everyone. I would love to see my lil man again too. I last saw him at 19+4 which feels like ages ago! 

Think we might have cracked the name tonight. Still need to confirm it with OH but looking good atm! 

Been awake since 4am with insomnia. Given up and got up now (its 6am) something wrong with being awake before my 3 yr old! 

Acorn, I have that wierd belly button thing. It makes me cringe as well as hurt. Sometimes it almost looks a little bruised on the left and feels like my baby is tugging behind it! It's not v pleasant. I've also been really sore on my left side this pregnancy. Even doing my ultrasound it hurt. I mentioned it to my mw but she didn't seem concerned x


----------



## Twag

Happy Thanksgiving US Ladies (I am jealous I want turkey :haha:)

Glad appointments went well ladies :thumbup: I so wish I could have an u/s I miss seeing my little boy it has been 12 weeks :wacko: but 8 more and I see him for life :yipee:

I have started to waddle apparently and oh my it does hurt to walk, put on socks/shoes and I cannot sit with my legs closed either or cross my legs :dohh: I think he may have moved down from breech as this has all got worse this week :shrug:

I have also developed this pain on my right side of bump :wacko: it is where he has been kicking it is a throbbing type pain/ache goes as quickly as it comes I dunno if it is where he is against a nerve or he has upset a tendon or something with his kicking/punshing :wacko: I do know if I apply pressure there is hurts but it doesn't on the left side of bump at the same positiion :wacko:

I am not sure if this is just a preggo pain or something I should call and ask my midwife about :wacko: it does just feel like a pulled something type ache/pain :shrug:


----------



## Delamere19

I would mention it,it's better to check. My MW just said it could be the nerves in my belly. 

Another new week! Going so fast now! :happydance:


----------



## IslaSorna

Hope nobody minds me jumping in here! I've been a member since October 2012 but am scatterbrained and rarely remember to post!
I'm due a baby girl on the 15th January though so thought it was about time I started to get active on the forum lol! Hoping this is the right thread! :)


----------



## despttc

Hi Isla :hi:


----------



## lian_83

I don't have that waddle-look when I walk but my inner thighs (groin area) are starting to feel swollen especially when I go through my pilates workouts which I have been doing ever since the end of my 1st trimester. It's also painful when I move in bed. Anyone else with the same problem? I should have asked the doc in the last appointment but my heartburn problem at that time occupied my mind.


----------



## Delamere19

How is everyone? I'm not feeling right today. Been getting pain and tightening on my right side and some tightening at the bottom and feeling very achey too. Been a tough week so maybe it's just that but def looking forward to a nice relaxing bath and my bed tonight. Think I might go straight for a bath when OH gets home. 

Can't believe it's been a week since my dog passed away. :cry: We are putting up the Christmas tree this weekend so hopefully that might help. X


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Del I think you need to relax have a nice bath & try put your feet up :hugs:

Elliot is being a big wiggle bum today & i worked out my pain at the side was down to him as he had a foot or something there!

we are putting up our tree this weekend too


----------



## Try Rocking

Del :hugs: I hope putting the tree up helps take your mind off of it. It is hard, even after 7 years I still miss my cat :( 

I'm doing ok, 28 days to go for me! I'm so tired though. Even after a coffee I'm ready to take a nap. :\


----------



## Lucy529

Hey ladies !!!! Happy new weeks :)

Del hope putting up the tree helps a bit we're doing our tree this weekend too 

Yesterday was an emotional but great day, I didn't do a turkey dinner it was just my hubby and I but I got a phone call from my uncle on Wed. He and my Dad are semi drivers and travel all over the country but first time they came to Denver I was sad bc it's a three hour drive from me but we said we would try to get together, well he calls me yest and said they, him and my Dad, had to go to CA from here they were going to drive right by me well 20 min away :) my hubby drove me to see them it was great it had been almost 5 years since I've seen them. But when they drove away and we turned to come home I burst out in tears been emotional since 

Then today I had my NST and u/s he's doing good but I was having contractions the whole time. My dr also told me the specialist has said to induce me at 37 weeks but she thinks that's too long. They're doing the blood work to check why I'm so itchy she said if it's not OC it's def PUPPS and well just wait a bit to induce so it seems I might deliver in 2-3 weeks :D super excited but won't have definite answer until the blood work comes in.


----------



## mommytobe11

Wow Lucy!! 2-3 weeks is going to come so fast!! Can't wait to see your little guy! :)


----------



## BabyDinoMummy

Hi I'm Laney, 20 years old and my little boy is due 28th :)


----------



## Twag

Hi Laney :hi:

wow Lucy not long only 2-3 weeks eek


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome Laney :flower:


----------



## BabyDinoMummy

Thank you girls :flower:


----------



## despttc

Hi, Laney :hi:

Lucy, wow!!! :)


----------



## lindsayms05

Wow, Lucy! It's getting so close. :)

Well, I had a great Thanksgivng but got the crap scared out of me yesterday! My clinic wasn't open because of the holiday so my dr had me go to labor and delivery at the hospital for my weekly nst. I thought it would be a quick in and out visit but I ended up being there for several hours. After having me hooked up to the monitor for about 45 minutes, th nurse brings in the on call midwife and she asks me if I'm feeling any contractions. I said no because I wasn't feeling a darn thing other than baby moving around like crazy. Apparently I was having steady contractions every 2 minutes. She said it's not abnormal to have Braxton hicks but that Braxton hicks are more random and not regular at all. She said she wanted to do the swab to check for preterm labor. She explained how accurate the test was and that if it came back positive, they would keep me and proceed as if I'm in labor. She explained all the shots and medicines that would be used to try to stop contractions and mature the baby's lungs. I was about to panic! My hubby didn't come with me because I thought I would be in and out in no time. I called him in tears and he headed toward the hospital. Before he got there, the mw came in with the test results and it was negative. She told me that being dehydrated can cause contractions so they sent me home with one of the big hospital water jugs and told me to drink at least 4 of them a day and to take it easy. She sent me with a big list of things to look for and Told me to come straight back in if I started having more labor symptoms. I have an appt with my dr Monday so I figure he'll do another nst in addition to the bpp. I haven't felt any different so I'm trying to stay relaxed about everything.

Has anyone ever experienced regular contractions this early and gone full term? The test is supposed to predict if you'll go into labor in the next two weeks, so with it being negative, I'm hoping that means I'll at least make it another 2 weeks which will put me at about 36 weeks. I'm still trying to work for the next 3 weeks before we reach Christmas break and she didn't mention going on bed rest or anything since the test was negative.


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks girls I'm getting really excited to meet him :) 

Hi Laney :wave: 

Lindsay wow that must have been scary, at my apt yest I was having contractions too but I felt them my back was killing me my dr asked if I was feeling pain and I told her she said the same thing drink plenty of water and rest, but am on bed rest anyway. Hope your baby stays in there a bit longer try taking it easy you could always call and ask about bed rest


----------



## lindsayms05

Thanks Lucy, I'm planning to take it easy the next few days and then talk to my dr Monday and see what he recommends. Thankfully I'm off Monday, and only have 14 days of work before we go on break. My coteachers are awesome so I'm going to try to take it easy at work as well and stay off my feet as much as possible. So when you were having contractions, were they at regular intervals or more random? Did your doctor seemed concerned about them?


----------



## Lucy529

I don't know she wasn't concerned tho but she did an u/s to check on him bc he kept jumping off the monitor but I felt they were every few minutes just from the pain I came home and laid down they stopped 
Glad your co-teachers are helpful hope your dr gives you more answers I'm just happy we're closer to the end


----------



## despttc

Lindsay, that sure would have been scary

For me Braxton Hicks started to be frequent from 28weeks itself,but they were never regular. I was advised to take lots of fluids and was started on a med to reduce their frequency. I'm still taking that med.

Doctor never said I need to take any extra precautions. I think you needn't worry. :)


----------



## Radiance

Lucy you look like you've dropped!! Definitely look smaller!! When is your next appointment?

Welcome to all the new ladies!! I tend to be on our closed Facebook group, like to pop in here every once and a while. <3


----------



## melann13

Just made an online Target order for a few things that we'll need right away. Suddenly I realized that with Christmas only a few weeks away, I should really get those things ordered so that they get here in plenty of time. After all, even though I expect to go all the way to 40 weeks (no reason to think otherwise for me), it's entirely possible that Felicity could come at 38 weeks, which is only 4 weeks away! So crazy to think we're all getting so close to meeting our little ones! (FYI, we've been way ahead in prepping so even these things are not make it or break it, but I didn't want to have to figure it out after she's here. Extra car seat base, changing pad, changing pad liners (waterproof) and a second crib sheet. All on their way!)


----------



## Lucy529

Radiance hi Hun huge congrats praying this us your take home baby :) I have a NST on Tuesday with BPP u/s with my dr they were talking about inducing in about 2-3 weeks but I guess it's still wait and see and I see the specialist on Thursday 

Melann your all ready :) I have to order crib sheets :dohh: I knew there was something else, and I'm waiting on the car seat from my boss which she's giving me this week with other baby items then we just need to buy a few jugs of baby water and we're ready


----------



## shellideaks

My waters have broken, I feel so unprepared!


----------



## MommaBarry

shellideaks said:


> My waters have broken, I feel so unprepared!

Oh my goodness!!!
Good luck hun!!!!!


----------



## despttc

Good luck, Shelli
Keep us updated if possible


----------



## Delamere19

Oh my! Good luck shelli! :thumbup:

I'm still feeling pretty crappy. Since I turned 32 weeks I'm really feeling lots if physical symptoms. Feeling sick a lot,getting way more heartburn, got a bad back and have a really uncomfortable belly. Was up in the night feeling very sick and just generally not well. Hope it's just a phase and it disappears cos I'm not enjoying this phase at all. :cry:

Hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## despttc

Del, I'm in that phase for the past 2weeks. And it isn't fun at all :cry:

Hope you'll feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Delamere19

despttc said:


> Del, I'm in that phase for the past 2weeks. And it isn't fun at all :cry:
> 
> Hope you'll feel better soon :hugs:

You too Hun :hugs:


----------



## shellideaks

Thanks ladies. I'm in hospital on the ward now. Had a steroid injection and got another tonight. They're monitoring for the time being and may send me home in a few days with antibiotics if I don't go in to labour.


----------



## Twag

Shelli Good Luck hope all goes well :hugs:

Del & Desp - sorry you are suffering ladies :hugs:

I have not had any sickness or heartburn (yet touch wood) but I am very uncomfortable and I do think baby is now taking up all of the room in there :wacko: I feel him all over from under my ribs to right on my pelvic bone and out the sides too sometimes he gets a nerve on my right O_M_G ouch :(

Next month (or this month for some of us) we will be meeting our babies ladies :yipee:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Good luck Shelli! 

We put our Christmas decorations up last night! Started wrapping presents too cz will have to deliver them to family next week.

Heartburn has kicked in again this morning, but can't complain it's been about a week since I last had it!

Em xxx


----------



## despttc

Shelli, Good luck. Hope bubba can remain inside some more days


----------



## Lucy529

Shelli good luck Hun thinking of you and lo keep updated 

My heartburn was really bad for weeks got my meds on Friday and have been good :) if only the itching would stop


----------



## melann13

Good luck Shelli! Keep us posted!

HB was here with increased vigor the last couple days. I had made a big crock pot of Italian Beef. It didn't seem spicy at the time, but both nights I had it I had to jump out of bed in the middle of the night thinking I was going to vomit there was so much acid in my my throat and mouth. So yesterday I had it for lunch, but then took a nap a few hours later and had the same problem. No more Italian beef for me :(


----------



## goldstns

Good luck shelli!


----------



## geordie_gal

I can't believe it is December already... EEEEEKKKK x


----------



## Radiance

Lucy529 said:


> Radiance hi Hun huge congrats praying this us your take home baby :) I have a NST on Tuesday with BPP u/s with my dr they were talking about inducing in about 2-3 weeks but I guess it's still wait and see and I see the specialist on Thursday

Thank you Lucy!! I am really excited today. It is sinking in, definitely shocked! Feeling good about it right now. I will be calling my HR ob this morning so I can start taking injections, we never did with Hope. 

Really happy everything is well with you and baby <3



shellideaks said:


> My waters have broken, I feel so unprepared!

Thinking of you!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Melann mine was really bad anything gave me horrible hb and reflux the meds seems to work bc I haven't had any in the last few days since I began to take it :) are you tasking anything at all to help?


----------



## Lucy529

Radiance yes def get on the injections every thing and anything to help your lo will def be thinking and praying for you Hun. Very exciting


----------



## vtjess423

Shelli, I wished you luck on FB but I thought I'd do the same here. :hugs: Good Luck to you and I hope everything goes OK. 

I hope you guys are feeling better, del and desp! :hugs: Besides it being painful to walk most of the time now, I haven't felt too bad. This morning though I felt a little light headed when I was getting ready for work. I was getting my son some milk and I had to sit down for a minute. Yuck! But that's the first time I've felt like that. And I haven't felt too bad since. Hopefully I just stood up to fast or something. 

My Heartburn had picked up again lately too. Not sure why; I haven't changed my eating habits. It had stopped for a while but then right when I ran out of Tums, it decides to hit full force. Luckily the tums still helps when it hits for a while anyway. When I eat again, it pops back up and I'll need more tums. I'm looking forward to that part being over!

We got our outside Christmast decorations up yesterday. It was fun to see how excited my son got while we were putting things up. He's much more excited this year than last. :thumbup: I'm not sure what we are going to do for a tree this year. The tree I've had for years decided to fall down and break on us last year (lost some ornaments too :() so that had to be thrown away, unfortunately. And where we put up the tree last year was in the dining area when we didn't have a table. But now we have a table and no room for a tree. I have a little 4 ft tree that I used to set on my desk in my office when I lived with my parents that I'm thinking of putting up instead. We have a bay window behind the couch and I think the tree would look pretty there. It's just a lot smaller than what I'm used to! But with things being what they are this year, I think it makes more sense so there won't be as much to put away later. :shrug: Still haven't decided yet. I just have so many ornaments (enough for multiple big trees..) that i'll be hard to pick and choose! :dohh: I think whatever I do, it'll look nice. Just got to get used to the idea. LOL


----------



## despttc

Radiance, I think Injections is a good decision. My SIL was on injection till around 20weeks


----------



## live_in_hope

Hi all! :wave:
Sorry to just jump in again, but I just wanted to let you all know that after the roughest 6months of my life, i am now 4 weeks post-op (galbladder removal surgery) and in my first Tww since my miscarriage back in june....so there's chance I may be pregnant with you all again soon (if not now!) :thumbup: xxx

Can't believe your jellybeans are due next month! :shock: it really has gone quickly! I do hope you have all had pleasant pregnancies, and are all well... :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## despttc

Hi, live :hi:

Good luck on your tww :thumbup:
Lots of :babydust: your way


----------



## despttc

34 weeks for me! Yay! :wohoo:


----------



## lindsayms05

Good luck, Shelli! I hope they can keep your little one baking awhile longer. :)

Sorry to all the ladies suffering yucky symptoms right now. I feel you on the heartburn, I think im keeping tums in business right now!

As for me, I had an ultrasouns today and met with my dr. He sched another nst for friday but didn't seem concerned about the contractions on fridays nst. He said sometimes it just happens ans to keep drinking tons of water and not to worry about bedrest or anything. That will get me through this week still working and only leaves me 2 more weeks before having 2 weeks off for Christmas break! Im seeing light at the end of the tunnel. :)


----------



## Acorn

Hi Isla and Laney &#61514;
lindsayms05- Scary! I have not experienced that myself, but have had friends that have and went full term. I think if it happens regularly, you would need to go on bed rest, or at least that&#8217;s what I have had happen with friends.

shellideaks- Oh my! I wouldn&#8217;t feel prepared either!! Hope all goes well!

Delamere19 and Despttc- I am right there with ya! I hope this passes. I don&#8217;t remember being this uncomfortable at all with my first. I am not sure how I will make it if this continues!

First Thanksgiving without my Dad here. It's been a rough few weeks. Hopefully I can get through Christmas without being a total wreck :(


----------



## wolfQ

Delamere19 said:


> Can't believe it's been a week since my dog passed away. :cry: We are putting up the Christmas tree this weekend so hopefully that might help. X

I don't know if this would make anything better or worse, but I make custom little sculpted ornaments of pets. I was just finishing some tonight and I thought of you. I also do oil painting portraits. If interested let me know and I'll give you a discount https://www.etsy.com/listing/150598693/custom-pet-3-d-portrait-sculpture-or?ref=related-0

It's good (well bad for all of us) to hear that I'm not the only one with increased heartburn. Mine has been terrible lately, I don't even want to go to bed because it feels worse lying down.

Shelli- wow that's scary your waters broke already I'm 33 weeks today and I'm not prepared at all. Hope everything will go well for you.


----------



## Try Rocking

Good luck Live! :hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

Good luck live x

shelli hope all goes well x

SOrry to hear some of you are suffering with HB Min is starting to get bad again :/


----------



## melann13

@Lucy, just taking TUMS for the HB. If I wake up in the night with acid in my throat I pop a couple of those with a few swigs of water and just stay upright for a few minutes to them them get down to work. Has been working fine, just the Italian Beef this weekend really did me in. Last night I let DH eat it and I just had some Thanksgiving leftovers. Didn't wake up once. Guess I just have to be much more careful about what I eat for dinner. I've already been avoiding my Thai and Mexican dishes that I love, and the Beef was only a tiny bit spicy, but apparently that's all it takes. :(


----------



## Lucy529

Melann I hear you mine was bad even a hard boiled egg gave me hb hours later :shrug: I love couliflower pizza but couldnt eat it bc of the tomatoe I cook Mexican everyday for my hubby and that was a eat and suffer all night or eat a freakin sandwich LOL which I still would end up with it but not as bad

Glad tums are working for you they were ok for a bit but then it would come back either a vengeance one of the things I don't miss


----------



## lian_83

I'm addicted to Rennie and I'm feeling so depressed that I can't keep myself from chewing these things :(


----------



## Delamere19

My hb def stepped up since I hit 30 wks. Been having rennies but thinking of maybe getting some Gavsicon from doctors. Even drinking juice gives me hb sometimes and simple things like toast. :wacko:


----------



## Twag

Sorry you ladies are all suffering with HB :hugs:

FXd this is one preggo side effect I do not get :wacko: so far so good :thumbup:
Cramp though in my calf's ouch grr


----------



## goldstns

anyone hear from Shelli? Wonder how things are going... if she had her little one...


----------



## vtjess423

goldstns, from FB, her last update said she was still in the hospital and still pregnant. :thumbup: They've given her antibiotics and I think she said they plan to induce at 34 weeks if nothing happens before then. She still doesn't know if she'll be in the hospital until then or if they'll let her go home with some daily monitoring. That's the last I had heard. If anyone knows different feel free to correct me! :winkwink:

And it sounds like HB is really hitting a lot us hard. I've had it some but tums seem to help and it hasn't kept me up or woken me up. I guess I'm one of the luckier ones besides those that haven't had it! LOL

I hit 34 weeks yesterday!! :happydance: This last trimester is moving fast for me. I can't believe that within the next 6ish weeks I'll meet my little man. :) I still have so much to do though! I keep mentioning everything I need to do and my hubby is like "why are you rushing things?" LOL I'm like, well I just want to be prepared. There's no way to know when labor will start and I want things ready when it does. I don't think he gets that. :dohh: I really wish nesting would hit me though I doubt it will as I'm not all that domestic to begin with and it never really hit with my older son though I was much more organized back then. I just need to buckle down and get things done! :)


----------



## Twag

Happy 34 Weeks for yesterday :happydance: 

I am 33 weeks tomorrow I cannot wait to meet my little boy :cloud9: plus I am uncomfy damn it :blush:


----------



## vtjess423

Happy 33 weeks tomorrow, Twag! :winkwink: And like you I'm looking forward to meeting my little boy too. :flower: But I'm with you on the uncomfortable. I probably can't complain too much as I'm still sleeping OK but my back has been killing me and along with that I've had some pelvic/hip pain that makes it hurt to walk sometimes and even turning over in bed. :dohh: I'll definitely look forward to that going away!


----------



## Twag

My little one has found a lovely nerve right down low on my right pelvis area that he keeps hitting OMG the pain that shots through me :wacko: ouch! little monkey :dohh:


----------



## Lucy529

Twag ouch !!! Hope he moves away from there


----------



## vtjess423

Ouch, Twag! I can relate as my little man likes to hit on my sciatic nerver and so occasionally I'll have a pain shoot down my left leg. It definitely takes my breath away. Owie!! :wacko:


----------



## despttc

Haha. Our bubbas are practising aerobics on us already ;)


----------



## despttc

Haha. Our bubbas are practising aerobics on us already ;) 

I hit 34weeks today! :yipee:

Lindsay, glad your scan went well :)

Acorn, :hugs:

Twag, happy 33weeks in advance :happydance: Calf cramps are horrible. I last had it at around 20weeks. No episodes ever since,thankfully

Jess,my nesting instincts haven't visited me yet ;)


----------



## hakunamatata

Christmas card exchange info in the January Jelly Beans group on Facebook! Amazing response so far! Let me know by Friday if you want in!


----------



## despttc

I'm unable to access the Facebook page,maybe due to my limited knowledge of the internet :-(


----------



## hakunamatata

despttc said:


> I'm unable to access the Facebook page,maybe due to my limited knowledge of the internet :-(

Are you on Facebook? If so, I can add you as a friend and then add you to the group. It's listed as secret so you won't find it on your own by searching for it. I'll PM you my FB link.


----------



## despttc

Thank you :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Added! :thumbup: Glad you're there!!


----------



## mommytobe11

I'm another one with killer heartburn!! :( :( It seemed to start getting really bad the past couple of weeks. I usually have to eat 2-3 tums at a time to get relief.

I'm also so exhausted! I've been taking naps when DS naps and my house is starting to look like a disaster but I just can't find the energy to tidy up :(

It's so hard to believe we're going to have another baby in about five weeks! :shock: I should be scheduling my csection tomorrow at my appointment for when I'm 39 weeks. This pregnancy went so slow and now all of a sudden it's almost over!! I'm so nervous about how I'm going to cope with a toddler and a newborn. :nope:


----------



## Srrme

34 weeks today! :happydance: :happydance:

My appointment yesterday was rescheduled again because my Doctor was delivering a baby. :dohh: I hope it's not rescheduled AGAIN on Thursday..

I hope everyone is doing well! :)


----------



## BabyDinoMummy

32 weeks today :happydance: and I too have bad heartburn :cry: I sometimes curl up and cry in pain, rennie's don't touch it and milk really doesn't help either


----------



## melann13

Met a pediatrician tonight. We are scheduled to meet another tomorrow, but we both liked this one, so we might just go with her and cancel tomorrow's appt. When I told her how far along I am, she said "oh, you must be so happy to be past the 34 weeks mark. Babies born now or later usually have no major issues." I kind of knew that, but it was nice to hear. Some of us are there already, and others are super close!


----------



## MommaBarry

For those of you wondering about Shelli she posted this in third tri forum

"Well baby has been having decels this evening. Consultant is concerned it's cord compression as baby isn't recovering quick enough. I'm not in active labour so I'll be having a c-section in the next few hours. So scared".


----------



## MommaBarry

Here is the link to the post

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...king-out-waters-have-gone-3.html#post30744779


----------



## goldstns

Thanks for sharing about Shelli!


----------



## Twag

33 weeks today :yipee:

Have new weeks ladies :happydance:

Wow about Shelli good luck sweetie if you read this :hugs: thinking of you and your little one


----------



## lian_83

Hang in there Shelli. Fingers crossed everything goes well..

___

I was attacked by a dog while taking a stroll in the park. It wasn't really trying to bite me but it charged straight to my bump and I almost lost my balance. I also got a nasty bruise on my leg after it pinched me and doesn't want to let me go. I was so angry with this incident as the owner didn't do enough to control his dog from attacking me even though I was yelling at him that I'm pregnant. Went to doctor to get a thorough check-up and so far it seems like baby is ok. I filed a formal complaint in the city council hoping that they'll take action against that unruly dog and his owner.


----------



## Delamere19

lian_83 said:


> Hang in there Shelli. Fingers crossed everything goes well..
> 
> ___
> 
> I was attacked by a dog while taking a stroll in the park. It wasn't really trying to bite me but it charged straight to my bump and I almost lost my balance. I also got a nasty bruise on my leg after it pinched me and doesn't want to let me go. I was so angry with this incident as the owner didn't do enough to control his dog from attacking me even though I was yelling at him that I'm pregnant. Went to doctor to get a thorough check-up and so far it seems like baby is ok. I filed a formal complaint in the city council hoping that they'll take action against that unruly dog and his owner.

Omg that's terrible. I bet it's really shaken you up. I have a park a few streets from me and it's the same in there. So many people have dogs off the lead and have absolutely no control over them. If I take my son in there I'm always very wary. Glad you and baby are ok though. Take it easy and have a cup of tea for your nerves. 

Shelli I hope things are going well for you and your precious baby. You are both in my thoughts.:hugs:

Still feeling bit off colour. My back has been awful this week and had some bump pains. Got MW again Tuesday but I know it's all just normal pregnancy stuff. X


----------



## despttc

For those who haven't heard, Shelli had a C-section and in her words, 

" He's here and doing well. Born at 2:06am
weighing 4lb5oz. Gone to NICU but
breathing on his own"


Congrats, Shelli :happydance:


----------



## Twag

Congrats on your baby boy Shelli thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats Shelli :)


----------



## despttc

Lian, the dog incident was terrible. Glad baby and you're fine

Twag, happy 33weeks :)

Had my doc appt today. My blood pressure was normal after such a long time and she looked pleased. Bubba is doing well <3

Got my scan date today. Its on December 23rd,at 37weeks. Impatient to see bubba again <3


----------



## despttc

mommytobe and srrme, happy 34weeks :happydance:

babydino, happy 32weeks :happydance:


----------



## Lucy529

Happy new weeks ladies !!!


----------



## mommytobe11

Thanks desp! :)

Crazy that I'll be 9 months in two weeks!! The countdown beginssss!


----------



## vtjess423

Happy new weeks to everyone switching over! :hugs: We are all getting so close. I'm sure we'll be seeing more babies born soon! :winkwink:

Congrats to Shelli!! Nate is a beautiful baby boy and I hope he continues to do well and you both can go home soon. :hugs:

And lian, that definitely sounds scary! I'm glad you are both OK, though. :hugs:

I'm glad to hear that your appointment went well, desp, and that your bp is good and so is baby! :thumbup:

I have my next appointment on Friday and I think my doctor said she'll be testing me for group b strep as well as checking my cervix then but I'm not positive. That might be the following appointment. So it may be an interesting appointment. :)

And Srrme, I can totally relate on the rescheduled appointments. My last appointment got rescheduled TWICE because my doctor ended up scheduling surgeries (I'm assuming c-sections) during both of my selected times. Hopefully yours won't get rescheduled again. Good Luck!


----------



## Lucy529

Lian:hugs: how scary glad your ok tho 

I'm a pet owner but I know my dog can be stubborn and will bark at people I keep him on a leash when we go for walks and make sure to tell people not to touch bc he will bite, I hate going to the park bc there are people who let their dogs run wild and they run at you scares the crap out of me glad your putting a complaint in owners need to be responsible


----------



## lindsayms05

Congrats Shelli! I'll continue to keep you and your lo in my thoughts for a quick recovery and nicu stay!

Lian - Omg, that would have been terrifying. I'm glad nothing serious happened and I hope they are able to force the pet owner to get their animal under control. I have a dog that is skittish of strangers but I would never let her run free anywhere. It is 100% the pet owners responsibility to make sure they are keeping other people and animals safe around their animal.

As for me, I already talked about my scan I had Monday but I forgot to add the pic we got! This was the first clear 3D picture we were able to get and she looks exactly like her dad. :) My next appointment is Friday for an NST, so I'm hoping it's smooth sailing and no more contractions. He also has me scheduled for a growth scan on Monday since it has been a month since they took measurements. I will continue to get weekly ultrasounds and NST's until Evie is born. I'm anxious to hear how big she has gotten. She was 3lbs12oz about a month ago and in the 73 percentile so I'm a little nervous to hear her size now since I've gotten a much more obvious bump in the last month or so. Hoping she's not a whopper, lol. :wacko:

Also, here is a picture of her nursery so far. We still have more organizing to do and her floor needs a good sweeping but it's coming right along! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







nursery.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 11









babyboo.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## melann13

@vtjess,
I have my next appt Monday at 35wk 1 day, getting the group B Strep done. I think they prefer 34-36 wks for that. I think my cervix checks start the time after that, but, hey, if they're up there anyway... ;)
My friend said the strep B test was horrible, I can't imagine it's worse than a pap though... anybody know? I know they usually do a vaginal and rectal swab, my doc just said vaginal, but maybe he didn't want me to panic?


----------



## mommytobe11

The nursery looks great, Lindsay!

Melann, I didn't find the group b that bad. My doc was super quick with it. He did a vaginal and rectal swab. 

Speaking of group b testing, does anyone know if you still have to get it done if you're having a planned csection? I'm assuming yes in case my body does decide to work for once and go into labor? It wasn't bad last time but I just hate the idea of someone going near the "back door" :(


----------



## lindsayms05

Melann I haven't have the group B swab yet but I did have the swab to test for the chances of going into labor within the next 2 weeks and it wasn't a big deal at all. I'm not sure how different the strep swab would be but I'm thinking it can't be too bad? From what it says online, I think it is vaginal and rectal but I think the swab is pretty small.


----------



## lindsayms05

Thank you! :)

I'm not sure about group B and a scheduled csection. I would assume yes just in case.


----------



## Twag

Do we have the group b swab here the uk? I have not heard or read about it in my midwife notes :wacko:


----------



## Lucy529

Lindsay she is precious. :) love the nursery coming along great 

Does everyone get the group B strep check? I've not heard anything about it


----------



## mommytobe11

From what I have heard only on BnB, it seems like the UK ladies don't get the group b testing. But I think majority of doctors in the US do it.


----------



## Lucy529

Mommy I might need to ask my dr about it then haven't been told anything about it.


----------



## hakunamatata

I had a strep B test last time with Fumfy and will again this time with Bobby. Was negative last time, hopefully same result this time. 

why it's done


----------



## Radiance

Appointment is tomorrow! A lot of blood will be taking and u/s next week <3


----------



## mommytobe11

Lucy529 said:


> Mommy I might need to ask my dr about it then haven't been told anything about it.

Last time my doctor didn't mention it until the week before. He kind of gave me a heads up but didn't explain much about it. I only knew about it from BnB :haha:


----------



## lindsayms05

Thank you Lucy!!

Good luck Radiance!

My hospital does the group b swab at 36 weeks, or at least that's what the nurse told me. My doctor hadn't mentioned it either but I know it's coming, lol.


----------



## goldstns

Well here in Denver it is FREEZING (bellow zero) and very snowy. DH asked that I didn't go out on the roads in fear of an accident with Alia in my belly. So I told my work I would work from home... SO that is what I have been doing. However, I am thinking about taking the afternoon "off of work" and pack my hospital bag, put in a car seat and wash all of Alia's bottles. I can't wait ( I know it is a bit early... but why not!)

CONGRATS SHELLI! GLAD BABY IS DOING WELL AND HOPE YOU ARE TOO!


----------



## vtjess423

melann13 said:


> @vtjess,
> I have my next appt Monday at 35wk 1 day, getting the group B Strep done. I think they prefer 34-36 wks for that. I think my cervix checks start the time after that, but, hey, if they're up there anyway... ;)
> My friend said the strep B test was horrible, I can't imagine it's worse than a pap though... anybody know? I know they usually do a vaginal and rectal swab, my doc just said vaginal, but maybe he didn't want me to panic?

Yeah I wasn't sure what the correct time was for the group b strep test. I'll be 34+4 at my appointment on Friday so I wasn't sure if that was too soon. I thought I'd read that it was best done between 35-36 weeks but maybe I'll be close enough. I know I had the test with my older son and was negative but I don't remember it being bad...but I also don't remember any rectal swabs either. :shrug: So maybe each doctor does it differently? Maybe some do both and other's just do vaginal? I guess I'll find out at my appointment on Friday! :dohh:

And lindsay, your nursery is adorable! I really like the set you picked out for her theme. :) And cute pic! 

And good luck with your appointment, Radiance. I hope all goes well for you. :hugs:


----------



## Delamere19

Happy new weeks ladies :happydance:

Got my beloved dogs ashes back this afternoon so feeling bit blue. It just makes it all so final but I'm so glad to have him home. Missing him so much the house is far too quiet :cry:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Congrats Shelli glad both doing well.

I've been feeling off all afternoon today, had upset tummy and was very sick early (to the point of missing my pregnancy class) very uncomfortable too..hope this isn't the start of anything like one of my friends suggested.

Big hugs Del :hugs: xx


----------



## Acorn

Lian- That&#8217;s crazy!! I hope they do something against the owner!

Congrats Shelli!! Hope he continues to do well!

lindsayms05- Love the pic and the room &#61514;

I didn&#8217;t find the strep B to be that bad the last time around. I wouldn&#8217;t get too anxious about it! My midwife stressed that they really like it done at week 36, not sure how important that is, but she doesn&#8217;t do it until then.

Snow is getting crazy here. I still need to go into work. I hope the drive home tonight isn&#8217;t terrible. I hate that I can&#8217;t help shovel the drive. My husband was alone with our dd and couldn&#8217;t get up the driveway. Apparently she wasn&#8217;t helpful when he tried to shovel to get the car up. I hope I can convince him to hire it out this season so it&#8217;s not all on him.


----------



## Srrme

Congratulations, Shelli! Your little boy is just adorable.

I have had two premature babies. If you need someone to talk to about the NICU, I'm here. :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

Del :hugs: 

Goldstns it's freezing here too 

Tinkerbell hope it's just a one off thing 

:wave: hi everyone else 

Well didn't need to wait to find out about the strep B got it done here since am admitted they're checking everything. It wasn't bad actually it's just a swab they do vaginally and across the back and that was it. Took 8 biles of blood tho :( other than that it's just a wait and see


----------



## despttc

Del, :hugs:


----------



## Delamere19

Thanks ladies for your hugs x

Another new week! Can't believe it, only 7 weeks til my baby is due! Where the heck has this pregnancy gone? I'm looking forward to cuddles with my little bundle though:happydance:

Awful weather here today with gale force winds and rain so we will be staying in today. I am out tomorrow though with my OH to the Manchester Christmas markets which I'm looking forward to just hope the weather improves. I have told him that it will be slow going having me with him, I can't walk far without my bump feeling really low and I've been having a bad stitch on my right. Plenty of rest breaks I think, sometimes I need to remember I'm 33 weeks pregnant and give myself a break instead if pushing myself.


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Del 

Happy 33 weeks exciting to think only 7 more to go i know i can't wait 

My baby boy has been getting a lot of hiccups i was worried as i hate getting them myself but apparently it is good for their lung development & Central nervous system but i am going to keep an eye on how long they last & bring it up with my midwife too!

i am pretty sure he is still not head down tho :dohh: i think he is more transverse but laying down low


----------



## Delamere19

Twag said:


> :hugs: Del
> 
> Happy 33 weeks exciting to think only 7 more to go i know i can't wait
> 
> My baby boy has been getting a lot of hiccups i was worried as i hate getting them myself but apparently it is good for their lung development & Central nervous system but i am going to keep an eye on how long they last & bring it up with my midwife too!
> 
> i am pretty sure he is still not head down tho :dohh: i think he is more transverse but laying down low

My boy gets hiccups all the time. Esp at night! He wasn't head down at my last check 2 wks ago but he's my second and I read they can wait til labour to go head down and engage x


----------



## Twag

My last 2 he has been breech & midwife said he has until next one (next Friday) to turn but i am nt convinced he is going too i think he is stubborn like his mum & dad lol


----------



## Delamere19

Twag said:


> My last 2 he has been breech & midwife said he has until next one (next Friday) to turn but i am nt convinced he is going too i think he is stubborn like his mum & dad lol

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you Hun. He might turn yet still plenty of time. X


----------



## despttc

Del, happy 33weeks :happydance:

My bubba is Getting a lot of hiccups too. Am a little worried about it. Forgot to bring it up at yesterday's doc appt :-(


----------



## Twag

I googled it yesterday as he had 4 bouts of hiccups yesterday apparently it is all perfectly normal unless they last too long like over 10 mins & then could be a sign of cord compression so now i know to keep an eye out on how long they last but i am still going to bring it up to be safe


----------



## Lucy529

Morning ladies or afternoon where ever you are :) Del happy 33 weeks getting close :)


----------



## Acorn

My first had hiccups all the time, never thought to worry. This one does every couple of days. I had been feeling them all the way down in my bum, but he did some major shifting Monday night and I started feeling them on my right side mid way up. Boo! I have my midwife appointment tomorrow. Interested to hear what she thinks.


----------



## Delamere19

Twag said:


> I googled it yesterday as he had 4 bouts of hiccups yesterday apparently it is all perfectly normal unless they last too long like over 10 mins & then could be a sign of cord compression so now i know to keep an eye out on how long they last but i am still going to bring it up to be safe

Thanks for the info,I had no idea about the cord compression. Will def keep a check on how long the hiccups last x


----------



## vtjess423

Happy 33 weeks, Del! :hugs: I hope you have a good time at the Christmas market tomorrow! :)

My little guy doesn't get the hiccups all that much or if he does, I don't feel it. I don't remember my older son getting them all that much either. So maybe it's just me! LOL But I wasn't aware of that you should be concerned if they go on for too long though. That's good to know. 

I've been getting some bad heartburn today, which is unusual for me. And unfortunately I have nothing here at work to help. I keep meaning to bring some Tums from home but keep forgetting! :dohh: Hopefully it'll go away on it's own. :wacko:

I have my next OB appointment tomorrow so I'll see if they do my group b strep or if it's the next appointment. I'm not concerned about it but I wish I knew for sure if I was getting it! I'd like to be prepared. Oh well. Afterwards Im going to go do some Christmas shopping with my mom and then later we are going to take my son to get his pictures taken. My hubby and I have been talking about getting them done since his 2nd birthday but have never gotten around to it. :dohh: So when my mom offered to pay for them....I took her up on the offer. :winkwink: We are going to try to get a mix of Christmas and non-Christmas ones if possible. 

The weather here has been strange. It's foggy and warmer today. It's supposed to get up to like 65F or so today....and then tomorrow the temps start to drop again with us have the possibility of snow/sleet on Sunday. I'm really not a fan of these fluctuating temperatures!


----------



## Lucy529

Jess -The nurses were saying it was -8F this morning but it's not snowing anymore and the sun is out. 

Hope you have fun shopping tom hope the heartburn goes away soon


----------



## Acorn

Ha ha Jess, I would totally take fluctuating temps over the single and negative digits we have been having. If my family were not in the midwest, I'd so be out of here!


----------



## vtjess423

Brrr...-8F! That's cold, Lucy! I hope they keep that hospital warm. :winkwink: Yeah I don't know if I'd be OK with it being that cold...but that's good the sun's out. Maybe it'll warm things up a bit for you. I'm not a huge fan of the cold....but I think this up and down weather is worse. I'd rather the temperature just stay one or ther other. Of course I'd prefer the warmer weather but I'd be happy if it just stayed around 30-40 degrees. Atleast then it be easier to dress every morning! LOL I do like snow though and would be happy if we got at least one good storm where it at least covered the ground (as long as it doesn't happen when I go into labor :dohh:). :) But with the way the weather is here, it's hard to know if we'll get much of anything all winter.


----------



## despttc

Twag said:


> I googled it yesterday as he had 4 bouts of hiccups yesterday apparently it is all perfectly normal unless they last too long like over 10 mins & then could be a sign of cord compression so now i know to keep an eye out on how long they last but i am still going to bring it up to be safe

Thanks for the info :). I'll definitely keep an eye on how long these episodes last


----------



## melann13

My LO would get hiccups a couple times a day for awhile, but since hitting 34 weeks she hasn't had them nearly as much. I don't think she's had them for a few days. Maybe her lungs got the workout they needed and now she's done :)


----------



## lindsayms05

How are things going, Lucy? I've been wondering about you!

As far as the weather, holy moly! We don't have it that bad, but it's definitely doing crazy things right now. I'm in Ohio and it's 70 degrees right now and pouring. I think we're supposed to get 3+ inches of rain in the next 24 hours which could mean some serious flooding. I'm not going to lie...I have parent teacher conferences tonight which means I have to stay an extra 3 hours, so I wouldn't be completely against a flood day tomorrow...lol!

Btw, I just noticed my ticker says only 39 days to go. Holy crap.


----------



## Lucy529

Jess my hubby said it was colder up in Aspen I had the nurses turn the fan on and lower the temp bc I was hot LOL that helped me sleeping a few hours but not many :( 

Lindsay thanks, I like snow but only on Xmas then I'm over it I think 60-70F is a good nice temp I hate being hot I like a happy medium, hope there's not to much flooding with the rain but that you get a day off tom 

We're still just waiting and seeing what happens, my BP keeps going up and down so keeping an eye that haven't talked to the specialist yet so I guess we'll see what he says. But I did take a shower and feel tons better :)


----------



## despttc

Lucy,glad to hear you're feeling better :)

My ticker too says 39more days to go. :wohoo:
Thinking of the times when I posted about my V-day and the 2digit countdown. Those days feel so distant

Bubba'll be here in no time :)


----------



## Lucy529

Desp I still remember seeing those two lines and thinking it wasn't real and now here we are so close to meeting our los time has flown even though I moaned it was taking forever lol


----------



## despttc

My first positive pregnancy test showed only a faint 2nd line. DH asked me not to get too excited about it because both of us were unsure.

And.. Here we are..


----------



## Lucy529

Oh yeah mine was super faint I kept asking my hubby if he saw something LOL he kept telling me to relax but since I had read so much about evapts I was convinced that's what it was :) he still gets that amazed look when he sees Ivan moving and when he feels him he gets all excited :) but he doesn't like it when I say it seems like an alien moving :haha:


----------



## horseypants

Gah, I hope I'm not getting a cold. Sore throat tonight. :(. I haven't had one in ages and I've been so careful!! People with colds, stop going to work stay home arghrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Lucy529

:wave: horsey you tell em Hun i don't have a cold yet but I've been with a stuffy nose for ages :( hope it's a one off for you and nothing serious


----------



## melann13

Those who pray, say a quick little prayer for me today. LO is great, but I have my preliminary proposal defense for my PhD today. This is not the final defense/graduation, but I will be presenting my work to my committee and asking for their permission to do one more study and then be done. They will be grilling me about any and all details of my past and future work and the literature that supports it. This is my 3rd of 4 committee meetings on the road to a PhD in Behavioral Neuroscience! Hoping to graduate in about a year (maybe a little more depending on what they approve!)


----------



## mommytobe11

Wow Melann! That sounds kind of scary and a lot of pressure! Good luck! You'll do great!


----------



## Lucy529

Melann good luck Hun :) you'll do great :thumbup:


----------



## Twag

Good luck Melann

Eugh I just sat my final exam horrible pretty sure I will be resitting that come June :dohh: but at least Elliot stayed off my bladder for the 3.5 hours and didn't beat me up too much 

Now to concentrate on Christmas and the arrival of my baby boy <3


----------



## Lucy529

Twang good luck glad Elliot cooperated for ya :)


----------



## goldstns

Question: When does the doc start checking dilation? Like how many weeks is normal?


----------



## salamander91

Good luck Melann! :flower:

Starting to get really fed up with my neighbours :growlmad: They smoke weed occasionally and the smell comes into our apartment. I hate the smell but I normally just ignore it because it's usually only once every few weeks but it's happened three times in the past 24 hours. I really don't want bunny to be subjected to it when he's born :nope:

On the upside- 32 weeks today :happydance: Somewhere between 6 and 7 weeks to go until induction.


----------



## Lucy529

Salamander is there any way to talk to them and see if they can smoke some place else? I use to smoke but quit almost 2 yrs ago now I can't stand the smell now. 
Happy 32 weeks !!!


----------



## mommytobe11

salamander91 said:


> Good luck Melann! :flower:
> 
> Starting to get really fed up with my neighbours :growlmad: They smoke weed occasionally and the smell comes into our apartment. I hate the smell but I normally just ignore it because it's usually only once every few weeks but it's happened three times in the past 24 hours. I really don't want bunny to be subjected to it when he's born :nope:
> 
> On the upside- 32 weeks today :happydance: Somewhere between 6 and 7 weeks to go until induction.

Ugh we had that issue in our old apartment. The people above us smoked weed all the time and it would come into our apartment. Made me so angry!


----------



## salamander91

Lucy529 said:


> Salamander is there any way to talk to them and see if they can smoke some place else? I use to smoke but quit almost 2 yrs ago now I can't stand the smell now.
> Happy 32 weeks !!!

Thanks Lucy :flower:

Unfortunetly not, we have no idea which apartment it's coming from! We live on the first floor of an apartment building so it could be coming from upstairs, downstairs or next door :shrug:


----------



## Lucy529

That royally sucks but I hope they stop soon it is annoying


----------



## shellideaks

Thanks for all the congratulations ladies, only just got chance to catch up on this thread. I'm home now so just trying to get settled back in after being away for 5 days. House has gone to pot without me lol.


----------



## Lucy529

Hi Shelli glad all is well :)


----------



## lindsayms05

Goldstns I think the nurse said my doctor will be checking m cervix starting week 36.


----------



## Twag

Shelli congrats he is adorable :hugs:


----------



## goldstns

congrats Shelli!!!!! How are you feeling?


----------



## shellideaks

goldstns said:


> congrats Shelli!!!!! How are you feeling?

I'm feeling okay. Very sore and tender but I'm happy to be home. Can't wait to sleep in my own bed again tonight!

I've been pumping my BM and that is going well so far, my milk hasn't come in yet but I get around 30mls of colostrum every 3 hours. I don't know if that's a good amount seeing as I never BF my other 2 but the nurses seem happy with it and I'm building up a good stock for Nate :)


----------



## Ameli

Aww, congrats Shelli!!


----------



## Srrme

shellideaks said:


> goldstns said:
> 
> 
> congrats Shelli!!!!! How are you feeling?
> 
> I'm feeling okay. Very sore and tender but I'm happy to be home. Can't wait to sleep in my own bed again tonight!
> 
> I've been pumping my BM and that is going well so far, my milk hasn't come in yet but I get around 30mls of colostrum every 3 hours. I don't know if that's a good amount seeing as I never BF my other 2 but the nurses seem happy with it and I'm building up a good stock for Nate :)Click to expand...

That's a great amount of milk so far! Are they feeding him your milk yet?


----------



## shellideaks

He's having it through a feeding tube at the moment, he's not got the suck, swallow and breathe technique down so they're waiting to introduce him to the breast. Hopefully soon though!


----------



## melann13

That sounds great Shelli! So good for him!


----------



## Lucy529

That's great Shelli :)


----------



## Srrme

shellideaks said:


> He's having it through a feeding tube at the moment, he's not got the suck, swallow and breathe technique down so they're waiting to introduce him to the breast. Hopefully soon though!

:happydance: He'll get the hang of it in no time!


----------



## Radiance

I don't even know how I feel anymore.
Shocked, confused, numb, sad.. I just don't understand.


----------



## Lucy529

Radience so sorry Hun :hugs:


----------



## despttc

Radiance, so sorry. Huge hugs :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

So updated on FB group they finally diagnosed me with severe pre-e as platelets dropped and protein went high starting induction tonight 

Might meet my Ivan tom sometime FX


----------



## Twag

Omg Lucy good luck :hugs:


----------



## Twag

Radiance so sorry :hugs:


----------



## mommytobe11

So exciting Lucy! I'll be thinking of you! Can't wait to see pics of your little guy!


----------



## despttc

Lucy, good luck :thumbup:


----------



## shellideaks

So sorry to hear of your loss Radiance :hugs:

Good luck Lucy, hope Ivan is here soon! x


----------



## melann13

Good luck Lucy! We're all looking forward to meeting Ivan too! Congrats on making it to 35 weeks! That's awesome! I know it's been a long road.


----------



## lindsayms05

Good luck Lucy! I'm glad you're no longer in limbo and know when your lil guy will be coming. Congrats on 35 weeks mama, that's a great milestone to get to! :) I know at my rural small hospital, 35 weeks is the line for them on whether they let mamas deliver here or fly them out to a bigger hospital so good job!


----------



## Ameli

Good luck, Lucy! :hugs:


----------



## flower94

Good luck!


----------



## despttc

Congrats, Lucy! :)

Wish you and Ivan a speedy recovery <3


----------



## goldstns

lucy- safe and fast delivery! GL!


----------



## Twag

Congrats on the arrival of Ivan hope all is well :hugs:


----------



## goldstns

Twag- can you update from Lucy on here as well, sorry I don't have FB.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yeah I'm not on the Facebook group, has she had Ivan? Xx


----------



## goldstns

Ladies- I feel like I have a wicked flu. Is this something you would call the doc on call about? Or should I just wait until Monday to talk to my doc?


----------



## shellideaks

goldstns said:


> Twag- can you update from Lucy on here as well, sorry I don't have FB.


This is what Lucy posted on Facebook;

"Update:
He's here born at 5:32pm . He weighed in at 4lb 12oz 17 in. long sorry didn't update sooner but began bleeding uncontrollably and crashed only saw him briefly but will get pics asap . Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers"


----------



## despttc

First day of my 9th month
:wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## wrightywales

Yay congrat despttc


----------



## Lucy529

My Ivan <3 :cloud9:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_eeb89a3486fb222484061f19f5fe6e3d_zps51557bc7.jpg
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/th_9a65df926f233dbcbf420c19d35f04e9_zps3631530c.jpg


----------



## melann13

Lucy!! He's beautiful! So much hair! Congratulations. Just gorgeous.


----------



## Ameli

Aww, so sweet, Lucy!! Congrats! :cloud9:


----------



## hakunamatata

He's amazing! Congratulations Lucy!


----------



## lian_83

Ivan is gorgeous!


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks ladies just wish they took me off this darn iv so I could easily go see hi but bc I'm still considered high risk I can't :(


----------



## xx Emily xx

Congratulations Lucy!! He's lovely!

Em xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Congratulations Lucy!


----------



## despttc

Congratulations, Lucy! He's gorgeous! <3


----------



## Twag

Oh Lucy he is adorable (super broody now I seriously cannot wait for my boy to arrive :cloud9:)

Despttc - congrats on being in month 9 :wohoo:


----------



## goldstns

Congrats Lucy!!!

Anyone else pack their hospital bag this weekend? I got nervous with already a few births from this thread. I figured it can't hurt. If you packed it already... what did you put in it?


----------



## vtjess423

Lucy, Congrats again! I'm so glad Ivan is doing well and he's just too precious!! :hugs:

And congrats to making 9 months, Desp! :happydance:

I hit 35 weeks today!! :happydance: Everything is going good so far. I had my latest OB appointment on Friday and no group b strep test yet. My OB said that they usually test between 35-36 weeks and I was still a bit early so she'd wait until my next appoinment. Which was a bit annoying as I had to get undressed for nothing basically. But I go back on the 20th and she'll do the test then. I'm sure she'll check my cervix at that appointment as well since I'll be 36+4. But heart beat was good (between 140-150) and my fundal height was measuring at 35 weeks so pretty much right on track. I'm getting excited to meet my little guy but I still have a lot to do. Around 5 weeks to go! I need to get on the ball! LOL

We finally put my older son in his "big boy bed" this weekend. We gave him my hubby's old twin bed; got him a new matterss and whole Disney's Cars bed set. He was in heaven. I think his favorite part was jumping on the bed, though. LOL My hubby is putting the crib back together today so once I wash Ryker's bed set I should at least have that all set up though it'll be awhile til he sleeps in it. I think I'll just feel better to have that out of the way. I also still need to wash all his clothes and pack our hospital bag. :dohh: I think I'm WAY behind! :)


----------



## melann13

@goldstns, I've been slowly packing mine. I have a list off of this site I think that I'm using, but I have: my L&D clothes (I didn't want to wear the hosp gown, so I got some really cheap stuff off Old Navy.com, a sweatshirt material skirt and a nursing tank). I have a swimsuit top to wear for L&D in case I want to take a shower or bath (I bought it during the pregnancy to fit these massive BBs :)
I have LO's going home outfit, hat and mittens and socks (its' cold here!), a receiving blanket to send home with DH for the cats to sniff. Nursing cover, my Moby carrier, some PJs with button down tops for after, snacks, money for vending machine, clothes for DH, my cord blood kit, birth plan, socks, nursing bras, couple magazines, toiletries, a bath towel (the hosp ones suck apparently). Baby book is on it's way so that I can get the hand and foot prints right away, still need to make an ITunes playlist and put a few seasons of Friends in the bag for the DVD player during labor. It's my comfort show. That's all that comes to mind... I just googled a couple lists and printed the most helpful one. Our hopsital keeps you at least 2 days after a vaginal birth, at least 4 after a C section. It's a nationally ranked baby friendly hospital, so they keep you longer to do a lot of education before sending you on your way, so that's why I have a couple days of clothes for me and DH. We only live 15 mins from the hospital, so he can go home and switch things out too if needbe.
Hope that helps!


----------



## Twag

Happy 35 Weeks

I started washing baby stuff this weekend and will finish it next weekend and hopefully make a start on our hospital bags as I want these sorted before Christmas madness arrives :wacko:


----------



## Lucy529

Glad you girls are getting things packed, I had everything that I needed thank a God bc i ended with an extended stay still might be here til Wed. 

I knew Ivan would be little but he's def preemie sized so might get him few outfits once I can go out and about and just wash them at a local laundry mat as I'll be staying at either a motel or the house that the hosp has for parents just depending on room


----------



## vtjess423

I hope you can both go home soon, Lucy! :hugs: I'm sure it'll be nice to sleep in your own bed but that's nice that the hospital has a place for parents to stay if needed. 

And my son was 5lbs, 4oz at birth, so a little bit bigger than your Ivan but even he was in preemie clothing for a few weeks. None of the newborn stuff I bought him before he was born fit and I had to have my sister run out and pick me up a few things before we left the hospital or he would have been coming home naked! LOL


----------



## Srrme

Lucy529 said:


> Glad you girls are getting things packed, I had everything that I needed thank a God bc i ended with an extended stay still might be here til Wed.
> 
> I knew Ivan would be little but he's def preemie sized so might get him few outfits once I can go out and about and just wash them at a local laundry mat as I'll be staying at either a motel or the house that the hosp has for parents just depending on room

If you buy him clothes to wear at the NICU, they will wash them for you (or they did at the hospitals my boys were at) as long as his name is on the tag. :)


----------



## despttc

35weeks for me too :happydance:

Congrats on 35weeks, Jess!


----------



## Ameli

I was put on bed rest today. This came out of nowhere. My blood pressure was up too high. Anyone else experienced this? I am so worried about my job and all of things I have to get done before the baby gets here. Does bed rest really mean I can't do anything?? Just lay around? :cry: I am in shock about this. Everything has been going great up to this point.


----------



## despttc

Ameli, I'm on bedrest too. Was found to have high blood pressure while admitted for my leaking waters. I was advised to be on bed the max possible time. After I started taking rest,my blood pressure is under control,an average of 110/70 to 120/80 everyday


----------



## vtjess423

Sorry you are stuck on bed rest, Ameli. That really sucks. :hugs: As for the rules, you should probably ask your doctor/midwife what they expect of you. I know there are times when they want you to do absolutely nothing and others somethings are allowed. My blood pressure spiked during my last pregnancy and I was put on meds but was never put on bed rest, though I'm sure if had gotten worse she would have put me there too. She was about to sign me off from work, but then I went into labor and had him so it never got to that. This time I'm again on meds but my BP seems to be undercontrol for now. *knock on wood* Hopefully you can find something to keep you busy and it helps your bp.


----------



## mommytobe11

Sorry you're on bed rest, Ameli! A friend of mine had to be on bed rest for a month because of high BP but I have no experience myself.


----------



## Lucy529

Ameli I was on bed rest from 29 weeks until now still on limited mobility bc of section. Def talk to your dr about exactly what it means mine was strict I could shower, cook a bit, but nothing much or to strenuous huge hugs it's not easy I'm still worried about the financial things of it worse now that he's in NICU and we're far from home


----------



## Acorn

Oh man! So much happens when I dont get on over the weekend!

Yay Shelli! Glad you are home and doing well. 

Radiance- I am so sorry &#61516;

goldstns- Cervix check is normally 36 weeks, but I know a few friends who said their OB started pushing it back a couple of weeks. 
What kind of flu are you talking? Stomach bug or the actual flu? Stomach bug- stay hydrated and give it a few days, not much you can do other than that. Actual flu, I would just keep an eye on the fever.
I havent even thought about packing a bag since I have no reason to believe Ill go early. If I go into labor early, Ill just do it then.

Lucy- Ivan is beautiful! Love all the hair.

goldstns- Yay for the big boy bed &#61514; We have the crib and bedding set up too. Wont use it for months I am sure, but it just feels more like his room that way. I think we will get baby clothes at Christmas, so I am waiting on baby laundry

Ameli- sorry about the bed rest &#61516;


----------



## melann13

Had my strep B test today. No biggy at all. Nurse asked me if I wanted my cervix checked. I said no. I figured it wouldn't tell me anything that exciting... I'd be surprised if I'm dilated at all... I told her that since we're close to the hopsital I don't really feel the need to be paranoid about how close it might be. I figure once Christmas is a bit closer I will have them check because I'm still planning to go to my parents' house (1.5 hours away, but winter in WI can be unpredictable) even though I'll be 37.5 weeks. However, if they find that I'm already 3cm or something in the days leading up to Christmas, I might be more hesitant, or at least take the weather forecast into account.


----------



## goldstns

I also got my strep B test today. She also checked my cervix... well she found that I was about 2 cm dilated and 20% thinned out. OMG! She said it doesn't really mean anything yet because I could stay at that for a while.

She said spotting is normal after. I am for sure spotting but also had 2 little clots. Is this normal?? I think if it doesn't stop by morning Ill call them, but I think its fine.


----------



## melann13

@goldstns, it could be part of the mucous plug that got dislodged. IDK, I wouldn't worry unless it continues like you said.


----------



## melann13

And... I noticed I became a coconut today! Hope my little one is hairy like a coconut! It'll be fine if she's bald, but I picture her with dark hair. Both DH and I are brunette, although he was pretty blonde til about age 4.


----------



## mommytobe11

Glad to hear the GBS test went good for you guys! I think the anticipation is worse than the actual test.


----------



## Srrme

I didn't know they checked your cervix at 35 weeks! I wonder if my Doctor will end up checking mine at 36 weeks when I get my strep B test.. :shrug:


----------



## Twag

Ameli sorry you have been put on bed rest sweetie :hugs:


----------



## lindsayms05

Sorry for the bedrest hun. Try to relax and enjoy having some time to yourself. :)

AFM, I had a growth scan yesterday with my BPP and they are estimating her to be 6 lbs 6 oz at this point! I know they can be off either way, but if it's anywhere near accurate, I'm looking at a 9lber if I go 40 weeks! Eeek. I didn't get to see my regular doctor but the midwife I saw said that my doctor will be talking to me about inducing at 39 weeks because that's what they do with high blood pressure mamas, and that if my pressure starts creeping up, possibly induction at 38 weeks. Given I'm now in my 35th week...that seems soooooo freaking close! I think I might start panicking a bit, lol.


----------



## WhitheartsQ

It is coming up fast! I'm with you on the freaking out a little bit. lol.


----------



## vtjess423

lindsayms05 said:


> Sorry for the bedrest hun. Try to relax and enjoy having some time to yourself. :)
> 
> AFM, I had a growth scan yesterday with my BPP and they are estimating her to be 6 lbs 6 oz at this point! I know they can be off either way, but if it's anywhere near accurate, I'm looking at a 9lber if I go 40 weeks! Eeek. I didn't get to see my regular doctor but the midwife I saw said that my doctor will be talking to me about inducing at 39 weeks because that's what they do with high blood pressure mamas, and that if my pressure starts creeping up, possibly induction at 38 weeks. Given I'm now in my 35th week...that seems soooooo freaking close! I think I might start panicking a bit, lol.

Wow, that does seem really soon!!! It's strange how varied different doctors procedures are. With my older son, I also had high blood pressure, which wasn't as controlled as this time. But my doctor always said she wouldn't let me go past 40 weeks b/c of it and would induce me then if I didn't go before. But I went into labor naturally at 39 weeks so I didn't have to deal with that. This time she hasn't said anything about inducing so I don't know what she plans. Everything is looking fine so far for me. My BP seems to be under control with the meds and my little guy seems to be right on track so no issues there. So I guess I'll see how things go from here on out! Good Luck to you, lindsay! :thumbup:


----------



## Acorn

Melann- Way to wait! I don&#8217;t think I can manage to say no when they ask, even though it will just drive me crazy. Congrats on your coconut ;) I was picturing a bald baby for my first and got a full head of dark hair! It shouldn&#8217;t have been too surprising though because I was born the same way and it all fell out and came in blonde, just like my dd.

We are going home to Iowa for Christmas&#8230;a 4.5 hour drive. Really not looking forward to that, but it&#8217;s the first Christmas without my dad and I really need to be with family. My midwife said she&#8217;d check me earlier than normal, before I go to hopefully put my mind at ease! I&#8217;ll only be 35 weeks at that point, so hopefully it will be uneventful. Hoping the weather doesn&#8217;t make us change our plans.

It really is coming up fast!! I started some major nesting this morning. Tearing apart and organizing closets, and made a triple batch of homemade mac and cheese for freezer meals. Getting anxious to get some things crossed off the list!


----------



## Twag

34 weeks today :wohoo:

I seriously want to start nesting but by the time I get home from work I am just too knackered hopefully I will have time to sort all the stuff I want around the house before bubs arrives :thumbup:


----------



## SianMA

Hello ladies, I haven't been on bnb for months. With full time manic work, a very ill relative needing care and a house renovation I feel like I've been living in a bubble!

So I'm off work today with an ear infection so actually get to catch up with the outside world and have a sit down :coffee:

Hope you're all enjoying the last few weeks of pregnancy, I'm a bit worried that I've not done any baby prep yet apart from getting a crib and mattress and retrieving all my baby stuff from my two sisters whose kids are now 1 and 2.

Any other 2nd timers that just aren't as organised this time around?


----------



## mommytobe11

SianMA said:


> Hello ladies, I haven't been on bnb for months. With full time manic work, a very ill relative needing care and a house renovation I feel like I've been living in a bubble!
> 
> So I'm off work today with an ear infection so actually get to catch up with the outside world and have a sit down :coffee:
> 
> Hope you're all enjoying the last few weeks of pregnancy, I'm a bit worried that I've not done any baby prep yet apart from getting a crib and mattress and retrieving all my baby stuff from my two sisters whose kids are now 1 and 2.
> 
> Any other 2nd timers that just aren't as organised this time around?

:hi: meeee! Lol I barely have anything done. I washed and organized his clothes and set up the pack and play in our room but that's it. We have the crib but it's not set up (I blame hubby for that one!). There's just too many other things to do with another little one running around.


----------



## SianMA

Glad it's not just me, think I'd better at least unpack some newborn clothes before Christmas!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Happy 34 weeks twag!!

It all seems to be coming round quickly now due dates are next month!!

I think we're pretty much sorted now, hospital bag is almost done. Clothes are washed, bedding will be done by the end of the week! 

Hubby blew up the birthing ball last night! It's really comfy!

Em xxx


----------



## vtjess423

I'm another second time mom, who's been very unorganized. :dohh: I do have the pack-n-play set up in our room and have unpacked some clothes but that's about it. I still need to wash everything and get the crib set up, which we can finally do since we just transitioned our 2.5 y/o to his big boy bed. :) I still need to pack my hospital bag and get a lot of other things organized. I just never seem to have enough time. Nesting hasn't kicked in for me in the least, though I'm not really expecting it too; I'm just not that kind of gal. LOL Hopefully this weekend I can get some more things done, though it may have to wait until next Friday when I'm off work since my son keeps me busy most of the time. :haha:


----------



## despttc

Happy 33weeks, Twag :happydance:


----------



## goldstns

my plug has come out I believe. I am having pressure on my pelvic bone. However Doula and Doc has said this doesn't really mean much. Which I am A-OK with because Id like her to wait until Jan.


----------



## Lushie23

Hi mums to be! Iv not really posted here since 15 weeks. Hope your having happy and healthy pregnancys. Iv not got long to go now. Still on course for jan 6th but have been told by midwife it could be anytime now. Head is engaged and the pressure in my pelvis is becoming unbearable! We found out as soon as we could that we are having a girl. Even though we've known for sometime we are still no closer to a name. We have however agreed tonight that if she is born between 20th-27th dec we will name her Robyn. We wanted something Christmassy but still quite unique. I finish work next Friday (yay) can't wait to just put my feet up and relax xx


----------



## goldstns

mel- did you get your strep B test results back? I haven't gotten mine back yet, not sure if it takes a while to get back or if they haven't called because its neg. I think Ill call them tomorrow, I just keep forgetting about it.


----------



## melann13

@goldstns- My doc said the results wouldn't be done for a week (for HcG and glucose I had results either same day or next day, so they must be sending this one out). They said they would just tell me at my weekly appt next week since it just means antibiotics during labor, nothing to do about it now anyway.
I had my phone conversation today with my insurance lady (i'm part of a program where they call me once a trimester). Apparently I was a little bit off on my insurance travel rules. She said they don't want me going more than 40 miles from the hospital after 37 weeks. I'll be 37.5 weeks at Christmas and I really want to go home to my parents which is 80 miles away. I guess I'll give in to them checking my cervix at my last appt before Christmas, take a good look at the weather forecast and make the decision from there. Also, my grandmother died on Monday (not a shock, she was 99.5) but the funeral won't be until the 21st, once again, 80 miles away and I'll be 36.6. I would think that I wouldn't be going that early with our first, but baby has definitely shifted down. My maternity shirts barely cover the bottom of my belly. I'm not sure how much time that gives me...


----------



## Acorn

melann- Sorry to hear about your grandma. I traveled to Iowa (4.5 hour drive) at 37 weeks the last time around. My midwife gave me my records just in case. Honestly, 80 miles doesn't seem to far to travel. Even if you went into labor, you could probably just drive back. Unless of course there is a blizzard, then all bets are off. I am most worried about the weather. We traveled through a blizzard last year and it was not a smart decision. I won't be doing that again.


----------



## Acorn

Random thought of the day: Anyone ever had a Durian fruit? Man that thing looks ugly (and apparently smells)


----------



## melann13

@Acorn, I haven't, but I know one of the last fruits in the ticker is a jackfruit which DH ate frequently when he lived in Thailand. He also ate durian there. I don't think he liked it, but he said you never prepared it yourself because getting through the husk was a skill that as an American he just didn't have. :)


----------



## Delamere19

Omg had an eventful afternoon. Went to town with my sister who had a MW appt. Arranged to meet her at supermarket after but she rung to say her heart and babies heart was too fast so she had to get her bags and go to birth suite ASAP. I was in middle of shopping with my three yr old and couldn't go with her as I have no one to look after ds. She's 38+1. Just got a message from my mum to say babies heart has slowed but my sis still has a fast heartbeat and a temp. She has to see doc. I have never walked so fast home (even being 34 wks pregnant!) taken me ages to cool down! Phew!

On a different note it's another new week for me! :happydance:


----------



## despttc

Congrats on new week, Del :happydance:

That sure was an eventful day!


----------



## Twag

Wow hope your Sis will be OK Del

Happy 34 Weeks :happydance:


----------



## wrightywales

Happy new weeks ladies

Im 36 wks today :D cant believe Ive made it this far and im closer to the time when i will finally meet my little girl :)

Have final scan on Tuesday and appointment with obs consultant straight after. I will hopefully get my induce date If not i will be kicking up a storm as i dont think i will be seeing him again until i give birth and GD consultant doesnt want me to go past my due date.


----------



## Twag

Happy New Weeks Ladies :yipee:

Hope you get your induction date WW :hugs:


----------



## despttc

Wrighty, happy 36weeks :happydance: Hope you get your date soon :)


----------



## Twag

I have my 34 week midwife appointment today see which way this little boy is I am pretty sure he is transverse and not where he is meant to be at all :dohh:


----------



## vtjess423

Happy new weeks, ladies! :)

And good luck with your appointment, Twag. :hugs: Hopefully your little guy turns into the head down position soon. As far as I know my little one is still head down; at least his movements still make me think he is. :) I don't have another doctors appointment until next Friday when I'm 36+4. I'll get my group b strep test done then and I have a few questions I want to ask my doctor. I just hope I don't forget them when I'm there. :dohh:


----------



## Twag

So my boy is head down and also apparently engaged :wacko:


----------



## Acorn

Hope your sister is ok Del!!

Vtjess- I almost always forget my questions when I am there and remember hours later. It drives me nuts!

I think baby is currently head down as well. I will find out on Monday.

Twag- Yay for engaged baby! I was told that 2nd babies don't engage as early, or at all until labor so I am going to try and not get down if he doesn't soon.


----------



## despttc

Twag, yay!

My bubba is still in a moving stage,head down to breech and back(or so I believe). At 32week scan he was cephalic,but at my 34week doc appt,breech. Even now although I feel his hiccups inside my pelvis most of the time,I do feel them inside my tummy at times

Hope he makes up his mind soon!


----------



## despttc

Acorn, GL on Monday's appt!


----------



## Try Rocking

2 weeks from today I will be holding my baby boy!


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Great news Try!!!


----------



## Twag

How exciting Try :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

So soon TR!! :bunny:


----------



## Try Rocking

Thank you lovelies! I'm so excited!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Try that's sooo exiting!! I wish we knew what date were having her!!

Em xxx


----------



## Delamere19

Wow that is soon but how exciting! I would love to know when my little guy was coming too! I'm not really enjoying being pregnant at this moment in time :-(


----------



## despttc

That is exciting news, TR!


----------



## despttc

30days to go,for me!! (According to my ticker) :happydance:


----------



## flower94

How exciting!


----------



## Delamere19

I have mw again Tuesday to check my fundal height. I have had loads of discomfort on my right side this pregnancy. I feel like its always the same spot when baby moves and I can't sit straight up anywhere cos its so uncomfortable and painful. Is it just where baby is sitting do you think? Brings tears to my eyes x


----------



## mommytobe11

Sorry you're in so much pain, Del :( I always feel like baby is laying on my right side and so it's always so sore on the right :( it's hard to lay on that side also.


----------



## Twag

My boy is head down & engaged so sitting too long is uncomfortable but also his back & bum are on my left but his limbs are all out to the right which is so painful when he stretches out and kicks ouch also he has found a lovely nerve down on my right which send a shocking pain through my body when he gets it :dohh: :cry:

I hope he moves and stops making it so painful for you Del

Oh at my midwife appointment Friday my fundal height was 32 when I am 34 weeks :shrug:


----------



## goldstns

ugh my body is beat!


----------



## Acorn

Del- I hope the pain eases! Maybe it will get better when he drops?

I hear ya on the nerve pain down there, ouchy!!

Twag- fundal height isn't very accurate at all. Last pregnancy I fell more than 3 weeks behind and got sent in for an ultrasound (midwife said their policy was to do an ultrasound if it got to be more than 3 behind), and baby measured right on time for the ultrasound. I think how baby is positioned and how you carry can change the fundal height a lot. I think it's pretty common to be over or under without any issues.


----------



## Delamere19

Got my MW appt in the afternoon so will see what she says about my fundal height. I do feel a little anxious but I know it could just be if baby has moved position and I know they aren't always accurate x


----------



## melann13

I was feeling that LO had gotten lower due to reduced rib pain and change in my bump, but now in the last few days I'm thinking she's even lower because I'm having a lot of pelvic pain. I feel absolutely fine while sitting or lying down, but I walked a fair amount on Friday and again this morning (plus it's only about 10 degrees F outside) and my pelvis feels like I did 1000 squats. Very sore when I stand up. Could this mean that she's engaging? I also have had increased discharge the last couple days, slightly yellow and mucousy. No big plug, just like ovulation discharge kind of, except a bit more yellow.
Thoughts?


----------



## goldstns

mel- I can't for sure answer you questions, but after my dilation check last week I have been having the same discharge. It would make sense it is the plug because I am 2 cm dilated and she most likely moved it around to let if free. So I am guessing it is your plug. However I have the pelvic pain and she has dropped, but I don't know if that means our baby's are engaged or not. I am not sure... sry about that one!


----------



## Twag

Oh I know it isn't a pure science it is just we have always measured spot on to be 2 weeks behind this time but I am totally putting it down to him dropping as opposed to always being breech :thumbup: I actually think he has dropped further as OMG so much pressure down there & ouch walking is a struggle


----------



## melann13

Had a doc appt this afternoon. Doc measured my fundal height and it was 1cm less than last week, so add in her assumed growth and she probably dropped 2cm. Definitely less pain in my ribs and more on my cervix! Also asked about the mucousy discharge and he said that while some women have the bloody show when the plug comes out, it's also common to have it thin gradually and appear as increased mucous, which is what he assumes I'm experiencing. I told him I was planning to go 85 miles this Saturday for my grandmother's funeral and again next week for Christmas and he said his recommendation would be to not. He said that obviously I can go against his suggestion, but that he wasn't a fan of the idea. I asked about checking my cervix, whether there was a point, and he said, "yeah, I wish." You could be 2-3cm and not go into labor for weeks, or you could be 0cm and have her tomorrow. I knew that, but it was good to hear him say it.
Haven't decided what we'll do yet. It's snowing like crazy right now, so we will just take it one day at a time. Would hate to miss grandma's funeral, but my mom reminded me that the important thing is that I saw her several times in the last couple months. I just feel like I want to be there for my mom.
I work on a very large campus and take the bus to work. Once I get off I walk a few blocks to my office. This morning it was QUITE painful as she must be getting into my pelvis. Not sure how many more days I'll do it. I can do most things from home, but have to meet with my boss sometimes (like tomorrow :(
How are you ladies getting along?


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Mel, its good to know that some of us will just loose the plug over time. What you are having sounds awfully like what is going on with me.


----------



## goldstns

I have some pelvic pain, but im still moving. Doc said she is still high and I need to walk to get her to drop... however it is hard to walk when my pelvic bone hurts and my ankles are as big as grapefruits.


----------



## despttc

Mel,my symptoms sound the same too. :hugs: for what you are going through


----------



## despttc

36weeks today :wohoo:


----------



## Srrme

despttc said:


> 36weeks today :wohoo:

Congratulations! I can't wait until tomorrow! :lol:


----------



## lindsayms05

Congrats desp!! :)

Well, I think baby girl will be making her arrival before New Years! My dr had said I would be induced at 39 weeks if my BP stayed constant, 38 weeks if it's on the rise, and possibly 37 weeks if I start developing signs of preeclampsia. My blood pressure was elevated over the weekend and was 143/84 at my appt today. He didn't say whether I had protein in my urine, but did say we would wait and see what happens at my appt Friday and order labs at that point. I'm thinking he thinks I'm beginning to show pre-e signs. The good news is that this is my last week of work so even if he wants to put me on bedrest for a bit, it won't interfere with work. Of course I just want the baby here safe and sound but I'm hoping not to have a Christmas baby, lol. I'm thinking December 28th would be okay. :)


----------



## goldstns

linds: exciting, but feel good and take care of yourself!! I know it can be hard around the holidays. Can't wait to see a pic of your little on.

Since I really want a new years baby, my doc said I better get walking so she drops more (apparently she high).

Tomorrow is my bday... and I have an ultrasound... get to see my baby girl on my bday!!


----------



## xx Emily xx

36 weeks yay!!

Mel - I think I'm getting the same as you, hope it is the plug coming away slowly!

Linds - exiting that you might meet your little one very soon! Look after yourself!

Em xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Happy 36 weeks desp!! 

Em xxx


----------



## Twag

Happy 36 weeks :happydance:

Hmm after reading this I do not wonder if mine is coming away slowly too as since he has dropped & engaged I have been getting a lot more discharge & it is more yellow (no infection down there) and I also had some eggwhite of which I would have been very pleased to see if we were TTC :haha: so maybe it is that :shrug:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I've been in a similar situation with losing bits of plug too.

Panicked me to start with.

Happy 36 weeks to those due to hit it in next few days... Very jealous lol. 

My next midwife appt isn't until 36+6 cos of Christmas which has made me a bit sad... X


----------



## Twag

I have my 36 week appointment on 27th December I am lucky my midwifes are in over Christmas it seems *phew* I will be 36+2


----------



## tinkerbellsie

That's the same day as mine. I normally have mine on the Monday and it's on the damn Friday..means there's not even going to be ten days between my 36 and 38 week appts. Hope I don't make it to 38 week appt. They are useless lol x


----------



## Twag

Mine have always seem to have fallen on a Friday so I am quite lucky :)

I am also hoping my little one comes sooner rather than later :wacko:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Just rude though isn't it? They're probably seeing people that really don't need to be seen that week. I literally had the last appointment. It's rubbish that where I am they make you wait until after your appt to book the next one. Xx


----------



## Twag

Ahh see my friend has that at her surgery but I am quite lucky as my midwife books my appointment on the system when I am in my appointment :thumbup:

It still amazes me how different it is from woman to woman I mean my friend is in the same area as me just a different Dr surgery :wacko:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

The antenatal clinic isn't even in our surgery.. So bloody nightmare :-/

Is shocking though x


----------



## Twag

Mine is but I have had a different midwife every single time :dohh: and only to find out that these midwives are not the ones who will be there when I give birth :dohh:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Hey ladies, just thought I would add that I have had a yellowy mucous discharge for the last 2 weeks, some days it is clear, some days thicker and more yellow, sounds gross I know lol but it's not infection so I thought it might be loosing bits of plug. But I also noticed that after sex I get more discharge. I am sure I read somewhere on here that because our cervixes are closed the spermies have nowhere to go so it kind of works it's way back out :haha: sorry for TMI don't know if any of you noticed this too?


----------



## vtjess423

My discharge has always been a little yellowy and I've been tested and have no infection. :shrug: It's been more yellowy lately but I'm pretty sure it's because I've been leaking urine a little bit. :blush: I've had pretty bad discharge this whole pregnancy and with my older son as well so I'm used to it. I just wear a light pad every day, though that does get annoying! :dohh:

Congrats to those hitting 36 weeks! :thumbup: I hit that yesterday myself and I have my next OB appointment on Friday. I'll be getting my group b strep test and she'll be checking my cervix. So I'll see where I'm at. I'm pretty sure my little guy is still head down but I have no idea if he's engaged or not. I don't think I ever knew that with my older son either. My OB never mentioned anything about him "engaging" and I had my last OB appointment on a Monday and gave birth early that Friday morning. Maybe I'll ask on Friday what she thinks. I don't really feel like he's dropped yet much as my bump is still pretty high and I still feel some kicks in the ribs, though it's not usually too uncomfortable for me yet. Sometimes his movements can be painful but I haven't gotten to the point where I'm so uncomfortable that I'm done. It has gotten rather painful to walk (back and pelvic pain) and to turn over in bed, I can still deal with it for now. While I'd love to meet my new little man soon, I want him to stay in as long as he needs to fully develop. :) And if he could wait until at least Jan. 1st I'd be very grateful. LOL I don't have any indications that he'll be coming soon so I think I'm pretty good for now.


----------



## Acorn

I had my midwife appointment yesterday. Baby is head down and engaged. Cervix was open at the bottom and closed at the top (I guess that&#8217;s common for 2nd timers). Also measuring a little over a week behind now, where I was right on before. I am guessing he&#8217;s dropped a little. We got the green light for travel. We just need to stop and walk a lot. Really want to be with family, but so not looking forward to the 285 mile drive. Hoping the weather at least cooperates!!

goldstns- Do you have an exercise/birthing ball? That can help her to drop down without all the walking. It has gotten soo painful to walk. I wanted to cry getting groceries yesterday.

Lindsay- Exciting! Wow, that&#8217;s coming up quick for you! I hope baby will stay in until after Christmas for you.

Our midwives are not on call while they are in the clinic, which is nice for not cancelling appointments. They have days of the week they are in certain clinics and then other days they are on call. My midwife who I saw through my whole first pregnancy wasn&#8217;t there for the delivery, but she actually came on her own time just to visit after the baby was born. She&#8217;s really awesome.


----------



## Srrme

I'm 36 weeks today! I have never been this pregnant before, and it feels good! :happydance: 

I have an appointment on Friday for the Strep B test. Does anyone know what else happens during this appointment, or is it just the swab and that's it? :)


----------



## despttc

Goldstns, Happy birthday :cake:

Srrme, Congratulations :)


----------



## Ameli

Srrme said:


> I'm 36 weeks today! I have never been this pregnant before, and it feels good! :happydance:
> 
> I have an appointment on Friday for the Strep B test. Does anyone know what else happens during this appointment, or is it just the swab and that's it? :)

I just got the swab at my last appt. They also checked to see if I was dilated. Aside from those two things it was like a routine OB appt for me.


----------



## melann13

Srrme, 
At the strep B appt, everything else was the same for me, measure the belly, listen to the HB. She offered to check my cervix and I said I didn't see the point since even if I was dilated it doesn't mean anything. She agreed, so we skipped it.


----------



## Delamere19

Had a bit if a scare yesterday. Went to my MW appointment and she still measured me at 32 wks and said my babies heart rate was at the top end of the scale. He had been quiet too for a few days so she sent me up to the hospital. They were lovely. They put me on a fetal monitor and re measured me. The MW there got 32 weeks too. Luckily when I saw the doc he got 34.5 which is accurate and babies heart just raced when he moved which is normal. He is a little bit more active now he reassured me that everything is fine. He did say he was a big baby ironically but I think he meant more in the do fact that he isn't small like my MW thought. The idea of a big baby scares me! Nothing more than 8lbs is fine with me. The hospital will be sick if our family. My sis was there last week and now me! Best to be on the cautious side though so I'm glad I got checked out.

Feel exhausted today and sore from the exams. I definately found them more painful then when I was pg with my ds. Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## despttc

Del,sorry you had a scare. Glad baby is fine :)


----------



## xx Emily xx

Del - sorry to hear you went through all that. Glad you and baby are fine though.

Em xxx


----------



## Twag

Del glad to hear baby is all fine :hugs:

35 WEEKS TODAY :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## despttc

Twag, yay on 35weeks :happydance:


----------



## Ameli

Aww, Del I'm sorry you had such a scare but glad all is calm again. Happy 35 weeks, Twag!


----------



## melann13

Glad everything is good Twag!

My LO has seemed slightly less active the last 24 hours, but has had the hiccups at least 4 times, so maybe they're just exhausting her? I know hiccups make me tired :)
Pelvic pain is pretty bad, not sure how many more days I can walk up to work from the bus stop, it make be time to switch to home. Boss lady leaves Thursday night for the holidays, so maybe tomorrow will be my last day in the office (except Monday, of course because the lab manager is bringing home made tamales- a Christmas tradition :)


----------



## goldstns

I do have a ball at home and a chair ball at work. I thought it just helped get baby head down (which she is) so I stopped using it. Thanks for the idea, I will use it again!!

Thanks for the bday wishes!! It was a great day and my blood sugars were great!!

Had my ultrasound yesterday. Tech said she was very average for all her measurements. She is coming in a week ahead date wise, but said that is VERY normal because their measurements aren't spot on. He estimates her weighing about 6lbs 7 oz right now. So im hoping for a mid 7 lb baby, but who knows. Just happy she looks healthy!


----------



## Twag

Great news goldstns :thumbup:

Melann my little one has been quiet today too I wonder if it is due to the full moon last night or something :wacko: he had me worrying all morning and then this afternoon he is back on form :cloud9:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Happy 35 weeks twag!

Glad everyone's scans are going well!

My pelvic pressure and lower back pain started last night. Could this be a sign she's moving down?

Em xxx


----------



## vtjess423

Happy 35 weeks, Twag! :thumbup:

Happy Belated Birthday, goldstns. I'm glad you had a great day and that your u/s went well. :hugs:

Sorry your little ones have been worrying your melann and Twag. It's always nervewrecking when they have quiet times. Unfortunately for me, my little guy has never been much of a mover so I have LOTS of quiet time. I always have to remind myself that it's normal for him and try not to worry, but that's not easy! But soon after, he'll have is little spurts of movement and my worry will lessen. 

I do have a question for those who've experienced Braxton Hicks contractions. I never felt any with my older son so I have no idea what they feel like. When they occur does your whole bump go hard? Or just part of it? I've been feeling what I've been thinking was just my little guy stretching as my belly gets a little hard in one area so I thought it was just his butt pushing out at that time. But today, I felt the same thing but it was a bit stronger than it had been and a little painful. So that got me thinking that maybe it was BH and not him stretching or not JUST him stretching if that makes sense. :) But my whole bump wasn't hard so I don't know. Anyone else experience anything like that? I'm not worried or anything - just curious really. So any experiences would be appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## Twag

Emily what is it like walking & sitting down?? I ask this because my boy is engaged and OMG I can really tell when I walk about or sit down it is like I can feel it down there :wacko:

But I would say she has probably dropped :yipee:


----------



## xx Emily xx

I'm sitting now and I've got pressure just above my symphysis pubis bone and intermittently in my hips. The lower back pain comes and goes.

Em xxx


----------



## Twag

vtjess423 said:


> Happy 35 weeks, Twag! :thumbup:
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday, goldstns. I'm glad you had a great day and that your u/s went well. :hugs:
> 
> Sorry your little ones have been worrying your melann and Twag. It's always nervewrecking when they have quiet times. Unfortunately for me, my little guy has never been much of a mover so I have LOTS of quiet time. I always have to remind myself that it's normal for him and try not to worry, but that's not easy! But soon after, he'll have is little spurts of movement and my worry will lessen.
> 
> I do have a question for those who've experienced Braxton Hicks contractions. I never felt any with my older son so I have no idea what they feel like. When they occur does your whole bump go hard? Or just part of it? I've been feeling what I've been thinking was just my little guy stretching as my belly gets a little hard in one area so I thought it was just his butt pushing out at that time. But today, I felt the same thing but it was a bit stronger than it had been and a little painful. So that got me thinking that maybe it was BH and not him stretching or not JUST him stretching if that makes sense. :) But my whole bump wasn't hard so I don't know. Anyone else experience anything like that? I'm not worried or anything - just curious really. So any experiences would be appreciated. :thumbup:

With my BH I find it isn't my whole bump that goes hard but the lower half (always has been) and it comes across a hard and tbh I find it a little ouchie (takes my breath) and then goes doesn't stay long at all - lasts as long as a deep breath in and then out!
But I also get times when he is sticking his butt out and my bump goes hard where that is but it doesn't hurt :nope:


----------



## Twag

xx Emily xx said:


> I'm sitting now and I've got pressure just above my symphysis pubis bone and intermittently in my hips. The lower back pain comes and goes.
> 
> Em xxx

This is hard to explain I am sitting here at my desk and I cannot put my legs together as my bump is in the way and I can feel it resting on my left which is uncomfortable if I do try! :wacko:


----------



## mommytobe11

Happy belated birthday, goldstns! :cake:

And happy new weeks everyone!!! :happydance:


vtjess - I never thought I felt BH with my son either and it wasn't until a week ago I realized I think I've been getting them!! And like you, I just always assumed it was baby stretching or moving in a weird position. Pretty much the whole top part of my stomach gets really hard. I've noticed it happens a lot when I walk up the stairs in my home, but it also happens sometimes when I'm sitting.
Hope that helps a little? I felt so silly when I finally realized I must be feeling BH! :dohh:


----------



## xx Emily xx

I can close my legs but its uncomfortable. Sitting down and getting up is really uncomfortable too.

I've had BH since 23 weeks, my whole stomach goes hard, and today I've noticed lower back pain with them.

Em xxx


----------



## vtjess423

Thanks for relating your BH experiences guys. :thumbup: It definitely helps explain it some! LOL I'm still not 100% sure, but I'm thinking I may have felt a few BH but a majority were probably just my little guy stretching as I was figuring all along. What I felt earlier today though, I think of anything I've felt was more likely to be BH. As the top of my bump went hard and it was a bit painful. And as others have said, it didn't last long - maybe a few seconds.


----------



## melann13

For me, most BH have felt like menstrual cramps, have only had a few up higher. Usually at night for me. LO definitely pushes her little butt or knees or whatever and I get lumps that are rock hard, but if I push lightly on them, she pulls whatever it is back in :) Those only hurt when she pushes REALLY hard.

As for dropping, I definitely have a hard time keeping my legs together while sitting, for sure can't cross them well. Getting up from sitting is VERY difficult and the first few steps walking are pathetic. I have to hang on to something until I feel like my hips are stable. During our prenatal class the nurse showed us how during labor some women like to have their partner pull a scarf tight around their hips. (there's a fancy name for it I'm sure). Yesterday when I got home I was feeling quite unstable and so I just tied a scarf around my hips/butt while I was walking around the house. It felt great, I highly recommend it. During the class I didn't get it, I didn't think it would do anything, but man, once your hips are separating, it's a whole different feeling.


----------



## xx Emily xx

I'm glad it's not just me hobbling around! Hubby thought I'd lost it when I stood up last night!

Em xxx


----------



## Twag

Melaan thanks for the tip about the scarf :thumbup: I might try that


----------



## melann13

I googled it, it's called a Rebozo. Can be used during pregnancy, labor and delivery.


----------



## Delamere19

Happy new weeks ladies. :happydance:

I don't feel like my baby has dropped yet. He is head down but still not low enough I guess. I'm 35 weeks tomorrow so I guess there is time and I know 2nd babies drop later and sometimes not til labour. 

Xx


----------



## want2bemommy

I'm hobbling around pretty badly too. On a funny note, I can't sit with my legs together at all. Actually, when I sit straight up I have to adjust my belly between my legs and it rests on my hooha lol


----------



## Delamere19

want2bemommy said:


> I'm hobbling around pretty badly too. On a funny note, I can't sit with my legs together at all. Actually, when I sit straight up I have to adjust my belly between my legs and it rests on my hooha lol

Are they letting you go to 40 wks being twins? X


----------



## Acorn

Delamere- Glad all is well. I would be totally freaked out if that happened.
goldstns- The ball spreads your legs in a better position to help baby engage. Lat time around when DD was breach they had to turn her and after the midwife said to sit on it as much as possible to get the head engaged. Worth a shot! I sit on mine at work just because my chair is so uncomfortable now. Glad baby is healthy!
Jess- I don&#8217;t feel when I have BH unless my hand is on my stomach and the whole thing is hard. Not sure if what you&#8217;re experiencing could be that or not.
I have been having a weird tingling sensation in my spine. It almost feels numb and comes and goes a ton. The midwife said it&#8217;s a nerve thing and nothing can be done. It&#8217;s super uncomfortable &#61516;


----------



## melann13

@want to be mommy, congrats on 37 weeks with twins! That's amazing! I would quite imagine you're hobbling!


----------



## despttc

I think I have caught a cold :( My whole body feels achy and uncomfortable in addition to my throat hurting like anything


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hope you feel better soon desp. Make sure you rest plenty and stay nice and warm :)

Em xxx


----------



## Delamere19

Morning. Hope everyone is ok. 

New week for me.:happydance: Can't believe only 5 weeks to dd! It's just flown by so quick this time. 

I'm not feeling great this morning, feel breathless and achey. My ds was quite naughty all day yesterday so it's totally taken it out of me! Hopefully he will be better today.

Despttc hope your cold gets better,try to rest up xx


----------



## Twag

Happy 35 Weeks Del :happydance:

Wow 37 weeks with twins well done that is fantastic :thumbup:

Desp sorry to hear about your cold I think I am getting a sinus cold as I wake all bunged up and they really ache :( eugh - hope it passes for you soon :hugs:

I was sitting on my ball last night as it was the only thing that was comfy but when I got up OMG it felt like he was falling out he was SO low and it was SO painful :wacko:


----------



## Acorn

Sorry about the cold Desp :( My dd and then dh got colds this week. I had a sore throat and then nothing. Hoping I was spared the worst of it!

My right hip has been going out on me. Not happy about that. It's making getting things done difficult.

DH and I FINALLY decided on a name! :happydance: And by that, I mean he finally gave in and agreed to Blake! So excited! Less than 24 hours after he gave in, I ran to the craft store for supplies to make a sign to hang over his crib....you know, to solidify it :winkwink:


----------



## vtjess423

Sorry to hear about your cold, Desp. :hugs: Hopefully it won't last you too long. I got a cold about a month ago and I'm just now getting over it. My nose would just not stop running! Yuck! Rest up and drink plenty of fluids. I hope you feel better soon.

Congrats on 35 weeks, Del!! :happydance:

Besides it being painful when I first stand up and get moving (ususally once i'm walking it's not so bad) and then turning over on bed...I've been spared too much pain so far. I don't think my little guy has started to engage yet; I think he's still pretty far up. I may ask my OB tomorrow at my appointment to be sure though. But since this is baby number 2, that's probably the case. :thumbup:

Acorn, I'm glad that your DH finally agreed to Blake! :thumbup: I'm sure you are glad that's decided! And I love the sign! So cute. :) We have my older son's name hung on his wall in wooden letters; now I just have to go get similar ones for little guy #2. :) We've had a name decided on for a while but I just haven't gotten to the craft store to pick up the letters. I should probably do that soon. LOL Though I'm still so very much behind on getting things ready...that probably shouldn't be top priority. :dohh:


----------



## Acorn

Jess- I have a ton of other things that really need to get done, but crafting was much more fun, ha ha. Plus I felt like DH couldn't change his mind if I put a lot of work into it, he he.

I was told #2 probably wouldn't engage as soon, if at all before labor as well. I was surprised to hear that he has already engaged. She said he was at a -2 and that he wouldn't fully engage until labor because the pressure would send me into labor if he did. Wondering if him being engaged is a sign that he will come sooner rather than later with the 2nd one?


----------



## xx Emily xx

Just had midwife appointment and she's head down with 3/5th palpable :)

She measured bump to be 34cm. Will have to wait and see how big she is. Hoping not to make next appointment at 38+3 but I've got a feeling she'll be tightly in there!!

Em xx


----------



## Twag

Great news Emily :wohoo:

OK sorry if this is a stupid question but what does 3/5th palable mean? :wacko:


----------



## xx Emily xx

She can feel 3/5ths of the baby's head so the rest of it is engaged. The midwife said there is definately enough engaged for me to be feeling pressure.

Em xxx


----------



## Twag

Arghhh thanks :thumbup: my midwifes never say anything in percentile or anything like that so I get confused :wacko:

Great news :yipee:


----------



## hakunamatata

:wave:

Posted an ultrasound pic on FB. Bobby is still head down and measuring well!

Hope you all have a good holiday :xmas3:


----------



## Twag

Not long to go now HM :yipee:


----------



## despttc

Thank you ladies! Feeling better :)

Had my doc appt today. Baby measuring 36weeks,hasn't dropped. Head down. Scan appt on Monday. Doc was pleased with my blood pressure too :)


----------



## despttc

Hakuna, Bobby looks gorgeous :)


----------



## vtjess423

Great news, Emily and Hakuna! :) 

And glad you are feeling better, desp! 

I have my doctors appointment tomorrow where I'll get the group b strep and have my cervix checked. Maybe she'll say something about engagement too. However, I don't remember ever being told with my older son that he was engaged. I only ever remember her mentioning dialiation and effacement, though I don't remember the numbers. LOL I really should have wrote stuff down for future reference. :dohh: I'm also hoping that I can get a lot of stuff done tomorrow. I need to finishe wrapping Christmas presents, start on washing the baby's clothes and pack our hospital bags. If I can even get half of that done tomorrow I'll be thrilled. LOL


----------



## Delamere19

Oh it's all getting exciting now and very close!! :happydance:

We are all waiting on my sister here now cos she's due Christmas Day! She's had no signs yet though. 

Is everyone ready for Christmas? X


----------



## melann13

Have had tons more BH in the last 24 hours. Last night I actually had one that made me feel nauseous. Today they are pretty frequent, but the baby is also pushing SUPER hard on my belly, so it is almost constant tightness. They don't "hurt" per se, so I'm sure it's not real labor, but just feels like my belly is being wrapped like a mummy, super super tight. I have had plenty of the low menstrual cramp like discomfort too. I can't call any of it "pain," but I'd like to think my threshold is pretty high, I used to get REALLY bad period cramps, like on the floor vomiting bad, and last year with my MC I had contractions for several hours (it was not medically induced) that had me doubled over, but I could still tolerate it pretty well, and those of course I think were severely worsened by the emotional state of what I knew to be happening.
None of my current pains are like that, but definitely uncomfortable. I want the little one to stay cooking, but surely I can't have BH this frequently for the next 3.5 weeks can I?


----------



## goldstns

Spent the night vomiting and the day in the ER. They think stomach bug. Got tons of fluid and anti nausea meds. Luckily baby was doing just fine threw it all.


----------



## hakunamatata

Sorry to hear you were sick Nikki!


----------



## hakunamatata

vtjess423 said:


> Great news, Emily and Hakuna! :)
> 
> And glad you are feeling better, desp!
> 
> I have my doctors appointment tomorrow where I'll get the group b strep and have my cervix checked. Maybe she'll say something about engagement too. However, I don't remember ever being told with my older son that he was engaged. I only ever remember her mentioning dialiation and effacement, though I don't remember the numbers. LOL I really should have wrote stuff down for future reference. :dohh: I'm also hoping that I can get a lot of stuff done tomorrow. I need to finishe wrapping Christmas presents, start on washing the baby's clothes and pack our hospital bags. If I can even get half of that done tomorrow I'll be thrilled. LOL

Good luck at your appointment tomorrow! They did my strep B test today and said I'd know the results at my appointment next week.

Also good luck with chipping away at your to do list!


----------



## goldstns

Anyone know what temp is too high for baby? Mine is 100 .1


----------



## hakunamatata

I'd probably take some Tylenol and call your doc. :hugs:


----------



## vtjess423

I don't have any experience with BH, melann, but hopefully they die down for you soon. I'd hope you wouldn't just continue to experience them until real labor starts, at least not that frequently. If you get too concerned, I'd probably follow up with your doctor/midwife. Good Luck!

Sorry you haven't been feeling well, goldstns. I hope you are feeling better today! :hugs:

I had my OB appointment today and it went well overall. Started out not so great as I had to wait over an hour past my appointment time to be seen. So annoying!! Sitting in a waiting room for an hour and half is no fun. But everything is looking good so far. My BP was right where it should be and I haven't gained any weight since last time. She did ask (again) if I am eating, which I am - I eat ALL the Time - but didn't seem overly concerned. Got my group b strep test done, though she didn't say when I'd get the results. I'm sure they'll get them back by my appointment next week, though. She also checked my cervix and said I'm 1 cm dilated and about 30% effaced, which she said was similar to where I was at this same time with my last pregnancy. So I'm off to a good start, though I realize I could be here for a while. :) I remembered all of my questions, which I'm very happy about. LOL I've been having an increased amount of discharge (and I've had a good bit since my BFP) so I expressed my concerns about that. When she checked me she said, it just looked like discharge and not an infection or leaking fluid so it's nothing concerning but that I should keep an eye on things. I'm just concerned because I have NO idea when my water went last time with my older son. I just know that after I was in labor and went to the hospital they were already gone. So I'm worried that the same thing will happen and I won't know...and then if I contractions don't start in a reasonable time...I'd rather not be endangering my little guy if possible. She just told me what to look out for and to just keep an eye on things. Hopefully it'll be more noticeable this time and I have nothing to worry about. :thumbup:

And I actually got some things done today too. Baby's clothes are in the washer and dryer currently and I wrapped all of my older son's Christmas presents. :happydance: So I'm working down my to-do-list. 

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Delamere19

Sounds like you made a good start jess!

Hope you feel better soon goldstns. Sounds awful x

I made a good start packing hospital bag. Been washing and drying baby clothes. Got loads from when ds was a baby. Xmas is all done just need to wrap ds presents then think we are pretty sorted. Going to my mums xmas day and my oh family boxing day so no cooking or tidying up which is awesome! Got a wedding tomorrow which will be a long day. My stamina is ridiculous atm. Get a bad back quickly and been getting sciatic in my bottom.

Hope everyone has a good weekend x


----------



## goldstns

feeling 90% better, thanks god! Decided to work from home today so that I could sit on the couch and take care of myself if needed. 

Wish I had the motivation to clean this house. I always feel bad when I am sick and the house gets so messy. 

As long as I am feeling better I plan to have a spa day tomorrow; DH bought me a massage, pedi and facial! now if i could just shave my legs so I don't feel gross!


----------



## goldstns

How many weeks is considered full term?


----------



## mommytobe11

Sorry you had to wait so long at your appointment, Jess! A few of mine have had wait times like that :rolleyes: my last appointment I was in and out in 15 minutes, and that included a cervix check and GBS test! But I'm glad to hear everything is going good for you and baby! 


Hope you enjoy the wedding tomorrow, del! :) 

Goldstns I hope you are able to have your spa day tomorrow!! Sounds heavenly! And 37 weeks is considered full term :)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

37 weeks is considered full term. Seven sleeps and counting for me :happydance:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Oh and you! Lol we have the same due date! Xx


----------



## Srrme

Is it considered full term in the U.S still? 

I had my 36 week appointment yesterday. I received my last progesterone injection, and the Strep B test. I'm 1 cm dilated and 50 % effaced. :D I don't really know what that means, haha.


----------



## melann13

My doc said 37 weeks is full term. It's why he didn't want me traveling anymore. I did get to my hometown today (85 miles away) and back for my grandmother's funeral which was good. My mucous discharge has increased and at times my BH are bordering on painful, so whether or not we're going back for Christmas will be up in the air until the time gets closer. I have another doc appt on Tues (Christmas eve). Last week he said that if I went into labor that day he certainly wouldn't try to stop the labor, but he said anytime after 37 weeks is ideal. 
I know the doc isn't going to tell me I should go home for Christmas since he already said no last week, but I'll still be curious to see if she's dropped lower. DH and I both noticed today that she looks lower. I feel like my bump is between my legs when I sit. Only time will tell!
We did get groceries to make a nice Christmas eve and Christmas dinner in case we end up here on our own. At least it will be for a good reason.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Good luck Mel! Happy 37 weeks. Nice you have back up Christmas plans. Going to be lovely either way  xx


----------



## Delamere19

Went to my friends wedding yesterday. It was a lovely day but I was exhausted. We came home at 6 before the night party got underway. Started getting all hot and uncomfortable on the seats. Paid for it this morning cos I couldn't breathe had a sore chest and had to get back into bed. Feel a bit better now. Hope everyone is having a good week end x


----------



## lindsayms05

I think they've officially changed what they consider full term in the US to 39 weeks. Too many people were being induced early for non-medical reasons, so they changed it.


----------



## Srrme

lindsayms05 said:


> I think they've officially changed what they consider full term in the US to 39 weeks. Too many people were being induced early for non-medical reasons, so they changed it.

Dang it! :nope: I was hoping I was 2 days away from full term. :lol:


----------



## melann13

I'm in WI and my doc said 37 weeks for full term, as does the pregnancy book from the American College of Obstetrics and Gynecology. I think they've stopped inducing before 39 weeks though (unless medically necessary obviously)


----------



## goldstns

Question: are size 1 diapers the same as NB diapers? Or should I get NB too?


----------



## Srrme

NB is smaller than size 1. I would at least get one pack of them just in case. :)


----------



## hakunamatata

The following represent the four new definitions of term deliveries:

Early Term: Between 37 weeks 0 days and 38 weeks 6 days

Full Term: Between 39 weeks 0 days and 40 weeks 6 days

Late Term: Between 41 weeks 0 days and 41 weeks 6 days

Postterm: Between 42 weeks 0 days and beyond

https://m.acog.org/About_ACOG/News_Room/News_Releases/2013/Ob-Gyns_Redefine_Meaning_of_Term_Pregnancy?IsMobileSet=true


----------



## lindsayms05

melann13 said:


> I'm in WI and my doc said 37 weeks for full term, as does the pregnancy book from the American College of Obstetrics and Gynecology. I think they've stopped inducing before 39 weeks though (unless medically necessary obviously)

Yeah, they just recently changed the definition of it. They are calling 37 and 38 weeks early term and 39 full term. :shrug:

https://www.cnn.com/2013/10/25/health/term-pregnancy/


----------



## lindsayms05

Sorry, didn't see your post hakuna!


----------



## hakunamatata

No worries!

I'm really glad I found that link. It says it's safest to deliver during the full term window. Right now my c-section is booked for the end of week 41 (vbac is still first preference) but 40+6 is end of full term. I have an appointment on Thursday so I'm going to get it bumped up a week.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Those new "terms" make sense.. . Early term I guess means they're developed and ready but are better off staying put a little longer.

I've woken with a headache and stinking cold and feel icky. So much I want to get done today too...but I don't want to end up in bed all day Christmas Day :-/


----------



## despttc

Tinkerbellsie, hope you feel better

Had my scan appt today. Baby is cephalic and is 6 lbs 7oz :happydance: Doctor's appointment was also today. She was happy with how baby and I were looking. :) My internal examination is scheduled for January 6 at 39weeks


----------



## Twag

Great news Desp (what does cephalic mean? :wacko:)

OMG I am done I am so tired :sleep: I have had a total of 14 hours since Thursday night of broken sleep and OMG since Saturday I have been so achy and in pain my pelvis, hips, lower back walking really is a struggle right now :(

Sorry for the moan ladies :hugs:


----------



## Delamere19

Twag said:


> Great news Desp (what does cephalic mean? :wacko:)
> 
> OMG I am done I am so tired :sleep: I have had a total of 14 hours since Thursday night of broken sleep and OMG since Saturday I have been so achy and in pain my pelvis, hips, lower back walking really is a struggle right now :(
> 
> Sorry for the moan ladies :hugs:

I'm pretty sure it means head down. I had an appointment this morning too and that's also in my notes. Been discharged at hospital back to midwife led care and been booked in to give birth at the midwife led unit and to arrange induction at 40+12 if I get that far,which I hope I don't! 

My ds is poorly today. He was up most of the night being sick. My poor little cherub,he's really washed out today and exhausted. Just hope it's gone in time for Christmas Day. X

P.s sorry you feel rubbish Twag. I am really story struggling with sleep too. I'm starting to find if I sit for too long it makes my pelvic bone ache like mad when I get up. My hips give me so much grief at night. X


----------



## despttc

Twag, yes Cephalic means head down :) Sorry you are suffering. 

Del,hope DS feels better :hugs:


----------



## goldstns

Im an sooo excited to say I believe my stomach flu has passed... I am at work today, and usually I wouldn't be happy to have to be at work, but at least that means I am feeling better. YAY!


----------



## Piperette

Hi ladies,

Sorry I have been quiet, but things have been busy with Christmas coming up.

I am happy to have reached 36 weeks last week as it means that should the wee man decide to come any time now, all going well we should be able to go to the local hospital. Seen the MW last week. All is well. Wee man is head down, but not yet engaged, which is apparently normal for subsequent pregnancies. Let's see if we can make it to the next MW appointment on the 3rd January. 

I am also suffering from severe pain in my pelvic area. I can hardly move, turn in bed, get up. Everything is just so sore down there. *sigh* I can't really remember having this with DS1, but it is no fun.

Hope everyone else is doing okay and our little ones stay put for a bit longer.


----------



## vtjess423

Glad to hear that you are finally feeling better, goldstns! :) I'm sure after being so sick I'd be happy to be at work too! LOL I'm at work myself but I'd rather be anywhere else! :haha:

Sorry your having such a rough time, Twag. Hopefully you can get some good sleep soon! :hugs:

I hope your little guy starts feeling better, Del. :hugs: It really stinks when little ones are ill. My son has a bit of a cold and has been coughing since the night before last. I hate seeing him like that. I just hope it stays a little cold and doesn't get any worse for Christmas. My family all had a stomach bug last Christmas and it was no fun. 

I hit the 37 week mark today!! :happydance: Yay! I'm not sure if my doctor considers this full term or not (I know guidelines in the US have changed) as we haven't discussed that. But if my little guy were to come now, at least I know he'll more than likely be just fine. :thumbup: I'd rather he wait until at least the 1st of the year though. :) My Aunts birthday is on the 2nd and she told me to aim for that so they could share a birthday. LOL And then my uncle's (her husband) birthday is actually the 17th so if I were to go a few days late (EDD 13th) I could possibly hit his as well. So they were jokingly fighting over the date the other night when we got together. LOL If it were up to me, I'd rather have him closer to the 2nd than the 17th! :winkwink: I have my next appointment on Friday with my OB. I don't think she'll check my cervix again so soon. If I remember correctly with my older son, she checked at every other appointment near the end. 

I hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## goldstns

My doc doesn't use the word engaged ever, I keep trying to hint at it. Oh well, doc said Im still at 2 cm dilated, but I am thinning out more and becoming more "elastic". Also, doc said to me they wouldn't prevent labor if it started because the baby is fully grown, but they wouldn't induce unless needed.


----------



## live_in_hope

hey ladies! Just popping in to wish you all a very merry christmas and new year!!!
I am still trying to full-fill my mission to get my bfp before what would have been my d.date (15th jan) and this month is my first (and only) shot at it....so this week is going to be a 'busy' one for me and DH :winkwink: so fingers crossed :thumbup:
Really hope you all enjoy your xmas :hugs: xxx


----------



## vtjess423

goldstns, my doctor doesn't use the word engaged either. At my last appointment she did say she could feel his head and that it was low...but that's as far as it went. LOL 

And good luck to you, live!! I hope you get your bfp son! Sending baby dust your way! :dust: Merry Christmas! :hugs:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Live - good luck, got everything crossed for you

Is anyone else fed up?? I'm fine during the day but every evening I seem to turn into this emotional mess that wants baby here already! The thought of being pregnant for another 5 weeks is exhausting! 

It's probably hormones, being uncomfortable and lack of sleep. I feel so ungrateful wanting the pregnancy over, I just want my baby girl here. 

Em xxx


----------



## mommytobe11

goldstns- My doctor never says engaged either. He does say what station I'm at though. My last appointment baby was at -3 station, so was my son and he never dropped lower than that. This diagram helped me figure out that -3 is not engaged at all.
https://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q638/chestyq1/8741W_zps6f33ebe1.jpg

Emily - I am SO done being pregnant! I just want my own body back and be able to move comfortably and easily!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Mommytobe - I'm so glad it's not just me then!!!

37 weeks today!! Finally made it to term!!! Yay!!!

Em xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Congrats Em!! I'm counting down until Saturday (then will be begging baby to come out) lol.

I need to get rid of this stinking cold first! That and even though I know baby would be okay if they arrived now, I'd have to go to hospital rather than the MLU and I don't really want to (as its the hospital I will be working at and I know loads of staff there! LOL).

I am also completely fed up! I have no idea what to do with myself- the whole house has been deep cleaned, so short of keeping it up together very little to do.. that and I don't think baking is the best idea when I'm so icky :-(


----------



## mommytobe11

Happy 37 weeks, Emily!!


----------



## vtjess423

Happy 37 weeks, Emily! :)

mommytobe - sounds like your doctor is a little bit more informative than mine. LOL Mine doesn't give station or use "engaged." So I have no idea where I'm at in that sense. :dohh: Maybe I'll make a point of asking her on Friday at my appointment, though I don't think she'll check my cerivix again so soon (last pregnancy she did every other week). 

I haven't reached the fully fed up point yet but I am getting uncomfortable. Every time I get up from sitting/laying I'm in pain as I get going, though it does die down once I'm moving for a bit. And turning over in bed is a chore as well. But I've been extremely tired lately and I still have so much to do around the house. It's a bit of a mess at the moment and needs a good cleaning. But unfortunately nesting hasn't kicked in - I don't feel like doing ANYTHING. Hopefully I can get motivated soon as my hubby's mom and nephew are coming to visit this weekend and things need to be done before they get here. I don't know when I'm going to have time for it though! :dohh:


----------



## mommytobe11

Nesting hasn't kicked in for me either, Jess! :dohh: I was really hoping it would but I'm not motivated to do anything. But I've made a list of all the cleaning I want to get done before my csection, so little by little my house will look clean lol


----------



## Piperette

vtjess423 said:


> Every time I get up from sitting/laying I'm in pain as I get going, though it does die down once I'm moving for a bit. And turning over in bed is a chore as well.

That is exactly how I am feeling. I never felt like this with my first pregnancy, it is exhausting and sooo painful, isn't it?


----------



## hakunamatata

I won't be online much tomorrow so I want to wish you a Merry Christmas today!

:xmas6: :xmas9: :xmas16:


----------



## Ameli

Merry Christmas!! :xmas12:


----------



## melann13

Merry Christmas everyone!
I think we will be going to my parents house tomorrow, against doc's wishes. Weather looks fine, but we're still just planning on going for the day instead of staying a few like we usually do. Still getting more BH, only a few of which have actually hurt. Still have increased discharge that is mucousy, no true bloody show at this point. A friend of mine was due Jan 2nd and she had her baby yesterday, so we shall see!


----------



## vtjess423

Piperette said:


> That is exactly how I am feeling. I never felt like this with my first pregnancy, it is exhausting and sooo painful, isn't it?

Yes it really is! I don't remember it being as bad when I was pregnant with my first son but I do remember it got painful near the end turning over in bed. I'm a good bit bigger this pregnancy than my last so I dunno if that has anything to do with it. 

And Merry Christmas everyone! :) I hope you have a great holiday with your families. We'll all be meeting our little beans soon!

I need to get on the ball and at least make of list of all my to-do's before my little guy decides to make an appearance. I still don't even have my bag packed yet. :dohh: I'm just hoping he holds off for a little while yet (haven't had any indications so I'm probably safe but you never know!).


----------



## Lucy529

Hi ladies busy busy so wishing you all a Merry Christmas hope you enjoy it either family and friends


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Hi ladies my January jellybeans arrived this morning at 6.55am they wanted to be here in time for Santa little terrors, they are beautiful but teeny tiny


----------



## goldstns

Hevalouaddict said:


> Hi ladies my January jellybeans arrived this morning at 6.55am they wanted to be here in time for Santa little terrors, they are beautiful but teeny tiny

congrats!!!

merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Ameli

Congrats to all of the new mommies, and welcome to all of the new babies!! :cloud9:
Not long for the rest of us! :)


----------



## Srrme

Congratulations!

Merry Christmas, everyone! :happydance:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Congrats Heva! Hope you are all doing well! Xx

Merry Christmas ladies :xmas9: xxx


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats to the new mommies :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Merry Christmas Ladies!!!

I know I haven't posted on here much but ive been stalking :winkwink:

Had my doctors appointment yesterday and am dilated to a 2 and 100% effaced :happydance: Doctor seems to think he will be seeing me this weekend, I hope hes right!!!

Either way my C-section is scheduled in 8 days so the light at the end of the tunnel is getting closer


----------



## Delamere19

Merry Christmas ladies! 

Congrats to those who have had their babies! 

Hope everyone has had a lovely day xx


----------



## wrightywales

Merry Christmas Ladies

Congrats to thouse who have their little bundles of Joy :)


----------



## xx Emily xx

Merry Christmas ladies!!

Congratulations those that have your little bundles, good luck to those that are nearly there!! Very jealous!!

Em xxx


----------



## Acorn

Merry Christmas!!

mommytobe- Thanks for the pic! I'm at a -2. Makes a lot more sense now!

Hevalouaddict- Congrats! Hope all is well.


Made our trip to Iowa. 4 1/2 hours each way was brutal, but I'm glad we did it. Made a couple stops each way to walk around. My mom gave me my baby gifts early because she knew I'd want to nest ;) I did a ton of laundry when I got home and got a lot of the baby's clothes and linens washed. I also made a list of items I need to buy still. Over did it with the organizing when we got back and my hips kept going out. Definitely having a lot of pelvic pain as well. It's way worse this time around. I'm hoping to at least get everything laid out that I want to pack in my hospital bag this week.

Christmas has been hard. This is the first one without my dad and between that and hormones I have been a horrible mess. Hoping I can pull it together once things quiet down.


----------



## vtjess423

Hevalouaddict said:


> Hi ladies my January jellybeans arrived this morning at 6.55am they wanted to be here in time for Santa little terrors, they are beautiful but teeny tiny

Congratulations!! :) I hope you are all doing well. 

I hope everyone had a great Christmas. Mine was pretty good. My son had a blast opening all his gifts but he got so many things he doesn't know what to do with himself. LOL I even got a couple of things for little guy #2 from my mom and grandmother so that was nice. Now if only nesting will kick in so I can get things done around the house. :dohh:

Acorn, I'm hoping I can gather up the things I'm going to need for my hospital bag this week as well. Though my mother-in-law and nephew are coming to stay with us through Sunday so I don't know how much if anything I'll get done during that time. I really need to get on the ball since my little guy could decide to make his appearance any time now really. I haven't had any signs but I didn't really with my older son either....so it's hard to say when I'll go into labor. 

I hope everyone is enjoying the season. :hugs:


----------



## melann13

Made it home and back from my parent's yesterday. Drove past 8 cars spun out in ditches and a rolled over vehicle on the way home. It wasn't even snowing, just black ice due to the temp.
DH is off today so we ran a couple errands and we even DTD! It's been about 6 weeks. It wasn't great, but we were proud of ourselves. DH says, dang! sex at 37.5 weeks, we should put that on FB! Haha. I said, um no, but I'll put it on BnB :)
been having some low back pain, and difficulty getting around, but nothing too dramatic. I did have some painful contractions overnight and this morning, but not more than 1-2 per hour, and now I haven't had any in awhile.
I figure that I'll be 38 weeks in a couple days, and then Felicity can come any time- it'd be fine with me! I was hoping she wouldn't have a Christmas birthday, but any other time is fine!


----------



## Acorn

Good luck Jess! I have the week off work, so I feel like I should get as much done as I can before I have to go back. DH has it off too, so it's nice that he can watch our DD while I nest!

melann- Yuck! Glad you made it back safe! 

I'm not full term yet, so I probably have some time. I am happy he didn't come early, on or before Christmas. Hopefully he'll stay in there for a few more weeks.


----------



## goldstns

I need your opinions... my doc offered to strip my membranes (aka sweep) today. I said not thanks maybe next week. I have heard it hurts. What is your opinion about getting it done? I keep joking about wanting her to be a new years baby, but I am not sure I want to force her out.


----------



## mommytobe11

goldstns said:


> I need your opinions... my doc offered to strip my membranes (aka sweep) today. I said not thanks maybe next week. I have heard it hurts. What is your opinion about getting it done? I keep joking about wanting her to be a new years baby, but I am not sure I want to force her out.

I would have declined also. I think 37 weeks is too early to be thinking of trying to get baby out on purpose. That's my opinion! :)
I was going to have a sweep at 40 weeks with DS but they sent me to be induced because of pre-e signs so I don't know what it actually feels like.


----------



## hakunamatata

mommytobe11 said:


> goldstns said:
> 
> 
> I need your opinions... my doc offered to strip my membranes (aka sweep) today. I said not thanks maybe next week. I have heard it hurts. What is your opinion about getting it done? I keep joking about wanting her to be a new years baby, but I am not sure I want to force her out.
> 
> I would have declined also. I think 37 weeks is too early to be thinking of trying to get baby out on purpose. That's my opinion! :)
> I was going to have a sweep at 40 weeks with DS but they sent me to be induced because of pre-e signs so I don't know what it actually feels like.Click to expand...

37 does seem surprisingly early for a doctor to suggest a sweep - is there some kind of reason he/she suggested it? It's better to let the baby bake until 39 weeks at least unless there's a problem :shrug:


----------



## hakunamatata

Congratulations to all the new mamas! :baby:


----------



## goldstns

I don't think there is a problem. I do have gestational diabetes so I think for me its better to get ger out before 40 weeks, but not sure.


----------



## Acorn

I agree that 37 seems way early for a sweep. I know lots of people that had GD that went to 40 weeks and had normal size babies.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

In some areas in the uk they induce at 38 weeks if you have gestational diabetes as the placenta often doesn't work as well as you get to forty weeks.. So maybe that's why?


----------



## lian_83

January is almost here! How exciting!

I'm kinda hoping that my babe will be here early as my DH has a 3-week Xmas leave from work. He just started working for his company 5 months ago and can't qualify for paid paternal leaves. 

Oh well, baby's safety is still our priority. :baby:


----------



## hakunamatata

Tried :sex: but no labor yet. Must keep trying! :winkwink:

Bobby is probably nice and cozy in there.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Anyone else's oh refusing to dtd?!! I never thought this would be an issue!!!

My dad and stepmum are coming down today so we are going out for a curry tonight. I know it might not work coz it's still early, but I can always hope!!

Em xxx


----------



## vtjess423

goldstns, I probably would have done the same in your shoes and declined the sweep. As long as there's no indication of a problem, it's probably better to let her cook a little longer. As far as I know, I don't have any experience with them myself so I can't say if they hurt or not. But I've always wondered if my doctor did do one without me knowing the Monday before I had my son (He was born early Friday morning). I had my regular OB appointment that day and she checked my cervix. After which I had a good bit of bleeding and I was never sure if it was just from her checking or if she had in fact done a sweep. She never said she did or was going to but who knows. :shrug: If she did actually do one, it wasn't any more uncomfortable than just a cervix check for me. But like I said, I can't say for sure if I actually had one. :dohh: 

Still not a single labor sign for me though I'm not rushing my little guy to get out yet. I may be uncomfortable but I want him to stay in as long as he needs to be completely ready. :) I'm at work today with not much to do and not many others around so I plan on making a list of what I'm going to pack in my hospital back, which I'm very late in putting together. LOL I think I'll make a separate list of things I need to pick up At least then I feel like I'm getting something done and maybe this weekend I can actually start packing. :thumbup:


----------



## melann13

Last week I was convinced that LO was going to come early because of terrible pelvic pain, loose stool etc. The pelvic pain has pretty much subsided, stool is more normal and overall I'm only uncomfortable. 
My DH was VERY leery about DTD, but I convinced him it was okay. It was definitely a little awkward and not our best, but mission accomplished. I didn't have any contractions after. I have only been having a couple painful BH per day, most are just the tightening. My next appt is 38.4 and that's when I'll have my first cervix check. Not sure if they'd offer to do a sweep or not, I may be okay with it since I'll be so close to 39 weeks. Depends on how I'm feeling by then I guess!


----------



## Piperette

I agree with the others that 37 weeks seems very early for a sweep. Personally unless medically necessary I would not have one done until due date. I am having lots of strong BH and am generally in quite a bit of pain with my pelvis etc., but the thought of giving birth pretty soon is starting to get to me. DS1 was born at 38+3, which would only be another 9 days.... eek!


----------



## melann13

I should mention that we didn't DTD in an attempt to jumpstart labor, we just know that it's going to be awhile once the baby comes...
We did know that it could be a risk if my body was ready though, and so we pushed it off from Christmas morning since we were headed out of town. I don't think that any of the "tricks" will work unless your body is almost ready anyway, I think they may just help push it over the edge.


----------



## wrightywales

goldstns - I agree with the other ladies i think 37 weeks is a little early. Im due to be induced in 2 weeks and hoping they will give me a sweep next week but i will be 38+3 I wouldnt ask for one before 38 wks. I so want her to come as naturally as possible so thats why i will be asking as not looking forward to being induced.

Well Im 38 wks today woohoo


----------



## candycrush

I can't believe I've reached 35 weeks! Our baby's room is ready and clothes have been washed and put away, now I just need to pack my hospital bag... I'm already symptom spotting, although I really hope she doesn't appear before her due date! I have got pelvic pain, increased CM and horrendous acid reflux, not sure if these are getting ready signs tho...


----------



## hakunamatata

melann13 said:


> I don't think that any of the "tricks" will work unless your body is almost ready anyway, I think they may just help push it over the edge.

Exactly!


----------



## lindsayms05

We are getting so close girls!! I'm actually in full blown get ready mode today. The house has been cleaned, aside from the tub which I'm hoping the hubs will clean tonight for me! Clean bedding is ready for the guest room. All the baby gear is setup and in place. Well, at least where I think I want it all, lol. I just have to check my bag one more time tonight and we will be ready to roll tomorrow! :happydance:

I've pretty much accepted that I won't be coming home from l&d tomorrow without a baby in tow! I'm doing my 24 hour urine test today and in my previous tests, I needed two jugs and by this time in the day, my first jug would be close to 3/4 full. And today, despite drinking just as much fluid as before, I barely have an inch of the jug full. Wth the huge decrease of urine output and high BP, regardless of amount of protein they find tomorrow, I think they will go ahead and induce. I'm a weird mix of scared, nervous, and excited right now! :wacko:


----------



## Ameli

Good luck, Lindsay!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Good luck Hun xx


----------



## Srrme

Good luck!


----------



## wrightywales

Good Luck :)


----------



## goldstns

good luck linds!


----------



## lindsayms05

Thanks girls!!


----------



## Acorn

Good luck Lindsay! Exciting!

I am not full term yet, so definitely not trying to evict. We have been DTD once a week or so, more now that we are off work for the week, ha ha. It's a little difficult, but I am happy we still are. I do have contractions after the big O, but they do go away, so I am not worried about that. We DTD quite a bit towards the end the last time around. My cervix was extremely soft and I kind of wonder if that helped. Who knows, but it's worth a shot, ha ha!


----------



## mommytobe11

Good luck Lindsay!!

Emily- DH won't DTD with me either! :brat: he is weirded out by the whole human in my belly thing :rolleyes: he told me about a week ago that he was sexually frustrated, I told him I was READY and WILLING!! But he still declined. Psh!


As far as Braxton hicks, is there an amount that is "too much"? I never experienced them with DS, or if I did I didn't have enough to notice. I get quite a few a day and not sure if I should be looking out for an alarming amount? Hope that made sense!


----------



## Srrme

My DH and I haven't properly DTD since I was 24 weeks. From my history, I seem to go into labor immediately after DTD so we're putting it off a little bit longer. :haha: I don't want to force my little one out before he's REALLY ready.

I get Braxton Hicks daily. Sometimes I can get more than 5 in 1 hour.


----------



## Piperette

Good luck, Lindsay. Looking forward to hearing of your baby's arrival.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Good luck Lindsay!!!

Mommytobe - glad it's not just my oh!!

Yesterday evening had quite a a few sharp pains accompanying bh between my legs shooting upwards (sorry tmi). They settled for a while then I had more about 2am. I've only had one this morning. Will keep an eye on it, no idea what it is. 

Going for a nice long walk with hubby this afternoon.

Em xxx


----------



## Delamere19

Hi ladies I hope everyone's had a fantastic Xmas. Congratulations to anyone who has had their babies! We had a stressful but lovely xmas as my sister gave birth to a healthy little girl on boxing day. Ellie Rose weighed in at 7lb 1oz and was born at 4.24am. Me and my mum were there and I have to say being the one watching someone in labour is a whole new experience and not easy at all, my poor sis had to be helped by use of ventouse as baby as back to back and turns out she had her arm up by her head hence why she was struggling down the birth canal. I got to see her born though which was amazing. I have added a pic, sorry its not fab got a tablet for xmas and still working out how to send pics to it.
 



Attached Files:







20131228_220402.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Acorn

Delamere- Congrats on your little niece! I am sure watching a labor/delivery that close to your own is kind of freaky! Glad baby is ok!


----------



## despttc

Del, congrats on your little niece!

Having one of those cr***y days :(


----------



## despttc

We :sex: today! Felt good after so long :happydance:


----------



## lindsayms05

Well, still pregnant over here! Lol. I went in for monitoring and to run my 24 hr urine test yesterday morning. The baby looked great on nst, my BP was high but started coming down, my protein was 225, and all lab work came back fine. I was having regular contractions, but they were so weak I wasn't even feeling them. They said it was a good sign, though, and sent me home. I know it's best for the baby to keep on baking, but I was definitely a little disappointed I didn't get to meet her yet! I'm 38 weeks tomorrow ad he will definitely induce at 39 weeks soil hoping and praying my BP stays decent and I go into labor naturally this week. :)


----------



## goldstns

Linds...sry no baby yet. It can totally be disappointing. 

question: I think IV already lost my plug, however I just had a good poop and when I wiped my lady bits I had a light tinge of bloody mucous. Is this normal? Maybe more plug? I haven't had sex or check for dilation since Monday.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Good luck Lindsay xx

Congrats Dela sounds very special xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Goldstns - I'm a ftm so can't give you any personal experience but I've heard that the plug can come away in bits and that it can regenerate, so maybe you just lost the next bit of it?? Not sure

Lindsay - not long left to wait! Exiting!

Del - congrats on your niece!!

Em xxx


----------



## Srrme

I wish I would lose my plug, or SOMETHING! :haha: It feels so weird being this pregnant and actually labor symptom spotting!


----------



## melann13

@Srrme,
I'm with you! I hit 38 weeks today and am anxiously awaiting labor...
I have had more mucousy discharge, but nothing brown or pink. I also had my most painful contraction thus far today. Almost had to sit down. Almost. 
Also been waiting to leak? Anybody who'd had kids before know if it's an issue that I haven't yet?
Definitely been achy and crampy, it comes and goes, so I'm assuming it's BH. Ready to meet our little Felicity!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Well convinced hubby to dtd last night - was not the most pleasant experience!! Hasn't seem to have done anything and won't be doing it again! 

Had a few tightenings afterwards but nothing this morning :(

Em xxx


----------



## lian_83

Definitely some kind of cramping after dtd [tmi] but so far no clear sign of labour. Labour symptom sptting here as well... :haha:

I also wish that I lose my plug so I know its progressing. I'm not even sure if baby is engaged already..


----------



## vtjess423

Glad things are looking well for you, lindsay, though I'm sorry you didn't get to meet your little girl yet. But she'll be here soon I'm sure! :thumbup:

And goldstns, I would think the others are correct and it's just more of your plug. I've been told it's normal to loose it over time and that it can regenerate. So I'm sure it's nothing to worry about. :)

melann - when you say leak, do you mean from your boobs? I never had any leaking when I was pregnant with my older son and had no problems breastfeeding if that's what you are worried about. I haven't leaked at all this pregnancy either. So I don't believe there is any correlation between leaking and how well you bf. So I wouldn't worry about that if you have been. :)

My hubby and I have only DTD a few times since finding out we were pregnant. He has no problems with it but we honestly just haven't had time or I've been too tired. :dohh: I'd like to wait at least another week before my little man comes so I don't want to even chance it at this point. LOL 

I've reached 38 weeks today!! :happydance: It's crazy to think I'll be meeting my little man soon. I had my latest OB appointment last Friday and everything seems to be OK. She checked my cervix again but I hadn't made any fruther progress and she said he's still "high" so I'm guessing that means he's not engaged. But with a second pregnancy that's really not a surprise, I guess. An I can still feel him in my ribs a lot so I was kind of expecting that. She did want me to get another ultrasound, which is scheduled for today, to check my fluid level, baby's estimated weight and to have a BPP due to my blood pressure, which has been fine but I think she's just being cautious. So I'm excited I get to see my little guy again and hopefully get a good pic of his face. :thumbup:


----------



## Delamere19

I'm not full term til Thursday but all I have had is a bit of period cramping but tbh I have have period tummyache on and off throughout but these have been a bit more uncomfortable. I was induced last time so I haven't the experience of losing plug or anything without help. Starting to feel bit nervous about labour . Anyone else? X


----------



## melann13

@vtjess, yes I did mean leaking colostrum. My nipples do look like they have white spots in the shower, but nothing comes out. I'm reading a couple books right now about BFing and they all say "it's normal to leak" I get that they're trying to provide reassurance to those who do, but it makes me feel like I'm supposed to be and not.

Just had legit diarrhea, so maybe more signs soon? A couple contractions this morning. One pretty strong. I know baby could cook a while longer, but I also heard that the 37-42 week range could have to do with your cycle length. I was a 29 day cycle before getting pregnant, so I'm hoping for 39-40 weeks...
My BF is coming to hang out with me today, so that's nice. I am planning to work from home still, but my boss is out of the country for a few more days and I'm waiting on feedback from her on our latest draft of my paper, and am not about to start a new project now... so just putzing around the house! My freezer easily has a month's worth of food, so no more room for cooking for me. I've always loved to cook/bake, but this has taken it beyond normal I think. I have 2 pans of shrimp enchiladas, 1 pan chicken enchiladas, 8 servings beef stew, 3lbs spinach fettuccine (homemade), 4 servings chicken curry meatballs, 8 servings squash soup, 16 stuffed sandwiches, cinnamon rolls, pumpkin muffins, maple scones, pumpkin bread, and apple cake. There's probably even more in there I don't remember making :) Add to that all the other dry goods in the house and I wouldn't have to go to the store for several months ;)


----------



## melann13

Oops, double post!


----------



## vtjess423

melann, I can understand being worried based of books saying things like that. They should also mention that you not leaking is not a sign that anything is wrong and that you can't bf. But as I said above, I never leaked before birth with my son and I was able to breastfeed for 6 months (probably would have been longer if I had been more diligent with my pumping once I went back to work) with no issues. I plan on doing the same this time and I'm hoping that I can bf for a full year. So don't worry yourself at all. I'm sure you'll be able to bf just fine! :hugs: 

And it sounds like you have plenty of food! That's great. I wish I could say we were so prepared. LOL But my hubby is the cook in our house so I don't have to worry about us not eating. :winkwink: It would be nice to have stuff ready though so neither of us have to deal with cooking for a bit. :) But right now I still have a lot to do to prepare for the baby that making food is just not that high of a priority. 

I finally starting putting together my hospital bag last night. Not much in it yet except some toiletries, some pajamas and a nursing bra but it's a start! I'm hoping to start filling it more this week. Fingers crossed! LOL


----------



## Delamere19

Wow I wish I had been as organised but between being pregnant and looking after a 3yr old I'm just too exhausted. 

My ds starts nursery 5 days on monday and I'm gonna be shattered walking him there and back. He is in 9-12 mon, wed and fri and 1-4 tue and thurs. My dad said he can help out some but he can't drop us off on the morning starts. Early starts I reckon between me waddling and my ds being terrified of loud noises and cars atm will be fun!

P.S lots of bh tightening this afternoon. Quite uncomfortable and my baby non stop moving is not a nice combination.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Vtjess - happy 38 weeks!! Another one closer!

Em xxx


----------



## vtjess423

Thanks, Emily! :) It's crazy how fast these last few weeks have moved. I'm looking forward to meeting my little man but I'm also very nervous about being a mommy to 2 little boys! LOL I know I'll have my hands full. 

I do wish I had at least SOME indication that he'd be making his appearance soon but no signs of labor here. I didn't have any with my older son either so I guess it's to be expected. :dohh: He'll decide to come when he's good and ready and I'm ok with that! :)


----------



## lindsayms05

Yay to everyone new weeks! I'm 38 weeks today as well. I had my appt this am and BP was much better. I go back again on Friday for an ultrasound, and then induction is set for January 8th at 7AM!! If she doesn't have other plans, of course. :)


----------



## Srrme

Do women always get an ultrasound in the last weeks of pregnancy, or no?


----------



## Twag

Not here in the UK i don't think unless they have a reason like breech etc


----------



## melann13

No late USs here unless there are positioning or growth concerns. Haven't seen my Felicity since 21 weeks!


----------



## lindsayms05

I've had weekly ultrasounds for the last 8 weeks or so, but only because I'm being closely monitored due to BP issues/watching for preE.


----------



## goldstns

I think my last US was at 35 weeks... no more as far as I know. Doc checked me today, she doesn't think Alia is coming soon... so its a waiting game. Worst comes to worst Ill be headed to hospital for my induction 2 weeks from today!! She said I was 2 cm and 45-50% thinned, but my cervix is back far and baby isn't really engaged. She said sometimes with first babies the baby doesn't engage until the labor.


----------



## mommytobe11

I haven't had an ultrasound since 18 weeks :brat: 

Lindsay, our LOs may end up with the same birthday! My csection is booked for the 9th at 8:30am :) :)


----------



## goldstns

car seat in.... CHECK!

Ready for baby girl!
 



Attached Files:







WP_20131230_007.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Srrme

Ah, okay! I wasn't sure. I had SO many US during my second pregnancy because he was measuring small, but I've only had the minimum during this pregnancy, and didn't know if they offer one later on to check the position of baby. :)


----------



## Acorn

melann- I did not leak at all with my first, I started to leak as I went into labor. I am pretty sure that is perfectly normal. Different story this time around!

I did a TON of cooking and freezing with my first. Not nearly as easy this time around. I have been doubling meals here and there and freezing one, so I do have a little stash. I am sure my mom will also add to that :)

Srrme- No ultrasounds here unless they have a good reason to (measuring small/big, BP issues, etc).


Had my 36 week appointment today. 1/2 cm dilated, station at -1. She said my cervix was REALLY soft. That happened the first time too, and it made early labor go really fast for me. I am nervous about that since I need to find someone to watch dd when we go to the hospital. We have lots of people offering, but it's a matter of finding who is available and waiting for them to come over. At any rate, she seemed to think that at the rate I'm going, I will not make it to 40 weeks. Of course it's all a guessing game. Hopefully he'll at least stay in there until 37 weeks so I can have a water birth. Ideally a couple more weeks, because I need to prepare to leave work!


----------



## despttc

38weeks!!

My Mom is a New Year jellybean. I would be ecstatic if bubba decides to make his appearance on New year day :)

Acorn, hope you get the water birth you've planned :thumbup:


----------



## xx Emily xx

38 weeks!! Yay!! 

I don't think this little lady wants to share her birthday with Christmas or new year! I reckon she's going to be in there a while longer yet! I just hope she's not too late!!

Em xxx


----------



## Twag

Happy 38 weeks ladies


----------



## vtjess423

Happy 38 weeks, ladies! :happydance:

My doctor does about 3 u/s's with each pregnancy at least she has with me though I ended up with more both times so it may just be my situation. I have high bp so it might just be precaution. I had one around 8/9 weeks, 20 weeks and then one to check growth & position at 32ish weeks. With my first, at my 32 week sono he was measuring small and so because of that in combination with my high bp, I was sent to a Fetal and Maternal Specialist where I got 2 more u/s's. With this pregnancy, I wasn't expecting to get any more but last week she decided it been too long since the last one (or something like that) and wanted one more. So she scheduled me to have another yesterday at 38 weeks. She didn't seem concerned but maybe again because of my bp she wanted just to be sure all was OK. :shrug:

And my u/s went really well. My little guy is measuring well and he was moving during so I think everything is good. :thumbup: They are estimating him at weighing 7lbs, 14oz which I know can be off. I'm just hoping it's not off in that this is on the small side. LOL I possibly still have a few weeks to go and I'm not sure how I'll handle a much bigger baby! :dohh: My older son was only 5lbs, 4oz at birth...so this delivery will probably be much different than my first. :)

I have my next OB appointment on Thursday but unfortunately it's not with my OB as she's out of town this week. So I'm not sure how this will go as I'm not fond of this doctor (I know other's who had her and they had bad experiences). So I'm keeping my fingers crossed my little guy stays in at least until next week when my doctor is back. :) I've already decided if they offer a cervix check at this appointment, I'm going to say no since I had one last week anyway. So we'll see how it goes. 

I hope everyone is doing well. :)


----------



## Srrme

Yay! 38 weeks! I did NOT think I would make it this far! No sign my little boy wants to come out though. I wish he would! :haha:


----------



## despttc

Happy New year, ladies! :flower:

Its already January 1st at our place :)


----------



## melann13

Happy New Year despttc!

I have DH picking up raspberry leaf tea on the way home. I've heard it came make labor shorter and contractions more productive. We haven't decided if we're going out to a friend's house tonight or not. If we are I won't drink it til tomorrow just in case she's ready and the tea pushes me over the edge. I find that doubtful, but you never know! Anyone have experience with it?


----------



## Srrme

I'm so tempted to DTD with hubby and see if it triggers anything. :lol:


----------



## goldstns

We talked about doing that tonight too!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

From what I have read raspberry leaf tea speeds up the second stage of labour, it doesn't bring on labour so you should be ok drinking it! Xx


----------



## Delamere19

Happy new weeks ladies! :thumbup:

Happy new year too although its not the new year in the uk just yet.

Its a quiet one here tonight as I'm stopping with my sister and her new baby to help out.


----------



## melann13

xxemmy,
yeah, that's what I've heard too. I figure it can't hurt at this point. I'll start drinking it tomorrow. I think it may not work since I haven't been drinking it this whole time (some people recommend starting it around week 32), but it's something to entertain me :)
A coworker of my friend sent him this
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnEcLSHTI0s&feature=youtu.be
she went into labor shortly after trying them, even if it was just for a few seconds each. She's not sure it caused it, but it can't hurt. I'm not super anxious to get her out or anything, but I'm keeping this in my back pocket in case I get desperate!
It's snowing pretty good here, so I'm not sure we'll be going anywhere tonight. May just be a NYE inside with DH!


----------



## xxemmyxx

melann13 said:


> xxemmy,
> yeah, that's what I've heard too. I figure it can't hurt at this point. I'll start drinking it tomorrow. I think it may not work since I haven't been drinking it this whole time (some people recommend starting it around week 32), but it's something to entertain me :)
> A coworker of my friend sent him this
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnEcLSHTI0s&feature=youtu.be
> she went into labor shortly after trying them, even if it was just for a few seconds each. She's not sure it caused it, but it can't hurt. I'm not super anxious to get her out or anything, but I'm keeping this in my back pocket in case I get desperate!
> It's snowing pretty good here, so I'm not sure we'll be going anywhere tonight. May just be a NYE inside with DH!

Thanks! My mom is obsessed with giving me foot massages so I will suggest these pressure points to her lol xx


----------



## Twag

Happy New Year ladies we get to meet our babies this month wohoo


----------



## Srrme

Happy New Year, ladies! :happydance:


----------



## Piperette

Good morning ladies and happy New Year to you all. I guess we have all made it into 2014 now to have our babies. :happydance:

I have been drinking Raspberry Leaf Tea since week 32. I have done with DS1 and believe that it helped my body get ready for labour. The only thing is you should start around week 32 and increase the quantity gradually, i.e. 1 cup a day in weeks 32-33, 2 cups in weeks 34-35, 3 cups in weeks 36-37 and 4 cups from then on. You can also take it after delivery to help your uterus to go back into shape. Anyone who hasn't started the RLT yet, as previously mentioned the tea will not bring on labour, it will just get your uterus ready for labour. :coffee:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Happy New Year ladies!! This is our month!!!

Em xxx


----------



## Delamere19

Wowzers that was a long night! My 5 day old niece didn't sleep all night! Reality check big time and memories of my ds as a new born. To be fair think she is a bit under the weather cos she had gurgling tummy, quite a few really runny nappies and she felt a little warm. My sis is ringing aftercare this morning to see what they say. My half sister turned up to see Ellie the other day even though I told them not to cos my sis was really emotional and wasn't up to visitors and she sat there and said her baby daughter had been having the runs. I was so mad, people are so selfish and if she has brought a bug into the house I'll flip out.:growlmad:

Feel so protective towards them both since she was born. X


----------



## Twag

Wohoo 37 weeks & Full term can't wait to meet my baby boy <3

Del sorry to hear about your niece

I might look into this RLT thanks ladies


----------



## lian_83

Girls, This is our month!
Happy 2014!


----------



## melann13

Happy January everybody!
We did go to a friend's house last night about 40 minutes away. I had a few contractions in the car and while there, but nothing exciting. Woke up several times last night feeling awful. Now it's 7am, I'm wide awake. DH is sleeping (this is very backwards for us) and I feel like I have an awful period. I can't call it real labor contractions because it's pretty constant, but my back and lower abdomen are SUPER achhey and I feel pressure on my intestines (this is a normal AF thing for me, I get gas and the runs). Was having extreme difficulty moving in bed, just getting searing pain if I tried to turn. Here's hoping my LO is almost cooked and ready!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Melann - ooh that sounds exiting!! Lovely that you got to go out for New Years before little one arrives!

Em xxx


----------



## lindsayms05

Happy New Year everyone!! I love that we are all within a few weeks of having our babies! Big congrats to all the babies born already, now it's 2014 Babies time. :)

My husband and I stayed in last night And he woke up at 2AM with horrible vomitting and diarrhea. He said he thinks it's food poisoning, but we ate the same dinner and I haven't gotten sick, knock on wood! I ended up sleeping on the couch and now feel like total crap from lack of sleep and being worried about him. He's still sleeping but hasn't been sick in several hours so I'm hoping that part has passed!

On a happier note, I am now on my one week countdown to my induction! I'm hoping to go into labor before then but definitely love that there is light at the end of the tunnel. :)


----------



## goldstns

Linds- I had what your dh has. Its a stomach bug. Lasted 3 days. No one else in our house got it. GL! And hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Lucy529

Happy New Year lovely ladies congrats to the new mommies:) can't wait to meet the rest of the jelly beans exciting times :)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Happy New Year ladies!

Had a gush of fluid last night, at around 4pm, and thought it was my waters as went on for ever.. they wanted to examine me at 10ish and found it was a massive back log of fluid/discharge behind the plug. so more waiting for me thank God and luckily no induction due to waters breaking (as they didn't).

Just need to get baby to move from back to back now they are engaged :/ I've been hanging over my birth ball and doing the cobra pose every day loads and nothing! I'm worried I may just have one of those wombs where thats how they are uncomfortable!x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Good luck Mel. Hope things speed up for you x


----------



## melann13

No more painful contractions or pain since this morning. Been drinking my tea- I really like it and I usually hate herbal tea. 
I thought my water had broken a couple hours ago, but it turned out to just be more mucousy discharge. I had a decent glob last night too. Not bloody brown or pink, just whitish yellow. I keep telling DH that I'd like to go sooner than later because at the moment I'm fairly well rested!


----------



## goldstns

Mel- will u post a pic of your Maine coon.... I wanna see what one looks like.


----------



## live_in_hope

Happy New Year ladies!! Your babies will be here sooooon! Good luck to you all!! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

I think baby has moved up again :( 

She now feels really high again.

Got the midwife tomorrow so will see what she says. 

Em xxx


----------



## melann13

@goldstns
Here's my big boy. They come in all different color patterns. Many have tabby stripes. Mine was a humane society rescue 7 yrs ago. He's about 15yrs old. Breed is based on head shape, ear and toe tufts, personality and size. My guy is 42" from front toes to back toes when he stretches and 18lbs.

As for pregnancy, just took a short nap and literally woke up choking on acid. Jumped out of bed, grabbed a trash can, water and tums. Still feeling the effects. I'm ready to get my an space back!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## goldstns

He's so adorable!!


----------



## Try Rocking

Happy New Year ladies! 

Just a few days left until my DD and I'm so ready to meet my little man!


----------



## Delamere19

Hi ladies hope you are all well. 

I'm full term today :happydance: I'm not feeling great emotionally today though. Feel quite emotional. My sis had a baby a week ago and I'm feeling a bit second in line at the moment. I feel silly but it's a big day for me being full term but no ones mentioned it and I feel like its all about my sister and her baby. I don't begrudge her attention at all but I feel bit forgotten about. :cry: I know no one has done it on purpose and I think I'm tired too cos I've been stopping over every other night to help. Im feeling guilty too cos I'm feeling exhausted and finding it tough to do things to help esp these last few days but if I say I'm too tired it all falls on my mum to do day and night and she's tired too. Just starting to feel very pregnant and need to try and conserve my strength for labour. Sorry for the moan......:nope:


----------



## Ameli

Happy 37 weeks Delamere! It's understandable how you're feeling. :hugs:


----------



## Twag

Happy 37 Weeks and Full Term Dela :yipee:

I can totally understand where you are coming from but you do need to try to conserve your energy for your big day which can be anytime from now even though you really want to help out your sister :hugs:


----------



## Acorn

Delamere- I totally understand. I am actually surprised you are helping out at all. I'm sure you want to be there for your sister, but this far along that would be exhausting. It's easy to feel forgotten, and I am sure she will feel the same way when you have your baby. It's only natural. I am sure the pregnancy hormones don't help either!


----------



## vtjess423

Happy New Year everyone! Here's hoping we all get to meet our little one's soon! :happydance:

Happy 37 weeks, Del!! I agree with the others and you should take care of yourself as well. I'm sure your sister appreciates the help but you need to conserve your energy for your labor as well. Good Luck!

I'm extremely exhausted today unfortunately. I slept crappily last night. Woke up around 2 for one of my normal pee breaks and then just couldn't get back to sleep. I think I finally fell back asleep around 4 but of course my hubby's alarm goes off at 4:15 so that woke me and then my own alarm goes off at 5 so I didn't get much more sleep. Now I'm at work and exhausted. Luckily I have to leave today at 1 for a doctors appointment so I won't be here all day and then I'm off tomorrow. Hopefully I'll get better sleep tonight and can sleep in at least some tomorrow. I'll still get up fairly early with my 2.5 year old though! :dohh: But with being off I'm hoping to run some errands to get the rest of the stuff for my hospital bag and then get some more things done around the house as long as the weather holds. They are calling for snow tonight though it's not supposed to amount to much. Still if the roads are bad in the morning...I doubt I'll be going any where. 

I hope everyone is doing good today! :)


----------



## melann13

Happy full term Del!
It's so easy to be emotional at this point. I just cried for awhile last night. DH was amazing, talking about all the things we're going to do with baby once she comes and how she's going to look up at me etc. It was so sweet, but I've been feeling like a complete lump and I just want her to come already. I had such a painful contraction yesterday morning that I was hopeful she was going to show up, so I think I was disappointed. I had a couple more legit painful ones during the night last night that woke me up, but no more. I told DH that I prefer she comes soon because at the moment I'm pretty well rested. Still far too cold here for a long walk, but I'm planning to run a couple errands this morning and sit down at a coffee shop to work a little bit, just trying to distract myself I guess...


----------



## xx Emily xx

Vtjess - hope you sleep better tonight, you're doing so well to still be working!

Melann - bless your oh, sounds lovely!! I'm with you on the crying, I sobbed my way through most of yesterday!! Feel much better today though

Well just seen the midwife and baby is fully engaged!! Yay!! I know it doesn't mean she's coming soon though. I'm havin loads of BH, just wish they would turn into something! 

Em xxx


----------



## Ameli

I have my C-section scheduled for this Saturday at 7am! This is scheduled because of my high BP, and I'll be 38 weeks. Scared and excited to meet my little girl!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Ameli - how exiting hun!!! 2 more sleeps!!!

Em xxx


----------



## melann13

@Ameli, So exciting! Good luck! It'll be fine and you'll have a beautiful little girl at the end!


----------



## goldstns

make sure you enjoy those 2 more sleeps!!!!


----------



## Srrme

I have an appointment in an hour and a half. I'm going to talk to my Doctor about my birth plan and wishes. :) Hopefully all goes well.


----------



## Ameli

Good luck, Srrme!


----------



## Acorn

Ameli- Very exciting!


I went to the hospital today for a tour. Our midwife practice opened up to another hospital and we weren't sure where we wanted to go, so my midwife offered to meet us there ant take a tour. I really like this hospital, so I will pre-register there. Unfortunately, I left from work to go there and when I stood up I realized I really had to pee, so I ran to the bathroom because I didn't want to be late. Big mistake! All of my crotch muscles hurt to move even a little. I hope it heals soon!

Vtjess- Sorry you didn't sleep! I am starting to have issues with that as well. I am having night sweats and it makes me extremely uncomfortable.


----------



## melann13

Had my appt today, the nurse practitioner offered to do a cervix check. I asked her opinion and she agreed, that there was no need. I figured it might make me more anxious than I already am. She said that since I've had a few contractions that were quite painful in addition to the more minor ones that I'm probably 1-2cm, but even if I'm not it means my body is gearing up. I decided either way that it would depress me if there was no progress, and make me more anxious if I was 3 or something... So she just listened to the heartbeat, checked my BP and sent me on my way. Next appt will be next Wed (39.3) with the doc assuming Felicity doesn't show up before that. At that point I don't think I'll be able to resist knowing whether it looks like it'll be happening by the due date or not.


----------



## Delamere19

Thanks ladies, I know I have to look after myself. Got a busy time ahead with ds starting nursery 5 days and a new baby. I'm a people pleaser which quite often is a pain in the ass. I'm just gonna have to be honest I think. My Braxton hicks have def stepped up and even on my nights at home I'm not sleeping well plus I've been really hot! I'm feeling ready to have this baby but yet in other ways I would like him to stay put for a few more weeks!

Having a name dilemma, we picked a name but I'm having second thoughts. Do you ladies like Thomas Harry or Harry Thomas? Opinions appreciated x


----------



## melann13

@Del 
Personally I like Thomas Harry, but that's an American's opinion :)


----------



## lauraclili

I prefer Thomas Harry but that because I'm a teacher and I teacher fewer Thomas's than Harry's :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

I like the name Harry but I prefer the combo of Thomas Harry xx


----------



## goldstns

I say Thomas Harry too


----------



## Twag

I like Thomas Harry :thumbup: 
Harry is very popular here in the UK so the Thomas is nice :)


----------



## Piperette

MW appointment this morning: Not much to report. Cervix is soft, but baby's head is still not engaged, which might not even happen before labour anyway according to the MW. So just going to have to wait it out for a bit longer....

Woohoo... and baby is now the size of a pumpkin. :happydance:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Depends if you mind Thomas being shortened to Tom..

Which had you picked? Both work xx


----------



## Try Rocking

I like Thomas Harry.. personally Harry Thomas makes me think Hairy Thomas :\ 

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## Acorn

Try Rocking said:


> I like Thomas Harry.. personally Harry Thomas makes me think Hairy Thomas :\
> 
> I hope everyone is well!

I was totally thinking the same thing TryRocking!! I'd personally go with Thomas Harry.


I'm impressed with you ladies that can turn down a cervix check. I know it doesn't mean much, but I would go even more nuts not knowing. I have family anxiously awaiting to drive up from Iowa, so I feel like a report makes them feel better too.

Midwife did say that she thought there was a good chance he'd come early. I am torn. My mom took the whole first week of Feb off hoping I'd have him close to my due date and could be there to help me out. Any other time than the vacation she took will have to be unpaid. I am getting anxious to meet him though and these night sweats are killing me! Luckily he will make that decision for me


----------



## goldstns

Question: I get these strong pains in my lower abdomen, I am not sure if they are contractions or the pain of really needing to use the bathroom. For those of you that have had contractions, are they similar feelings? Could I be mixing them up?


----------



## melann13

@goldstns, I am a FTM and in no way claim to know what I'm talking about, but the painful contractions I've had only lasted 1-3 minutes and felt like I was being squeezed super tight while having strong menstrual cramps. Other BH have just been the tightening or cramps, but the strong contractions have caused me to sit and breathe. I had been constipated the last few days and that was giving me back pain, but it was more constant. (I had a little coffee this morning which helped me out :)
I guess I would base it on whether it comes and goes.


----------



## Srrme

goldstns said:


> Question: I get these strong pains in my lower abdomen, I am not sure if they are contractions or the pain of really needing to use the bathroom. For those of you that have had contractions, are they similar feelings? Could I be mixing them up?

Contractions feel similar to the pain of needing to use the bathroom. When I went into premature labor with my first, I kept thinking I just needed to use the restroom. :dohh:


----------



## Srrme

I had my appointment yesterday. I spoke to my Doctor about staying mobile during the birth, and she agreed, thankfully! I also asked about NOT getting an IV put in place, but unfortunately, having the IV catheter put in place is required. I won't have to be hooked up to a drip unless an emergency though, which I can deal with! I was hoping to skip the whole IV needle pain though. :dohh: 

Baby stills seems too comfy in there. No signs here.


----------



## lian_83

I can't wait for labour to begin. Still no clear signs for me yet. :dohh: I know that 37 weeks is rather early, but with a very bad case of SPD, I just wish it will be over soon. :cry: No judgements please, it's already hard enough. :cry:


----------



## hakunamatata

lian_83 said:


> I can't wait for labour to begin. Still no clear signs for me yet. :dohh: I know that 37 weeks is rather early, but with a very bad case of SPD, I just wish it will be over soon. :cry: No judgements please, it's already hard enough. :cry:

I had enough about a month ago :)

Not much longer :hugs:


----------



## melann13

I don't have a birthing ball, but I kneeled on the floor with my knees shoulder width apart and rocked for about an hour. Also vacummed and steam cleaned the floors today and went grocery shopping. Trying to be active to encourage movement. Tonight LO has been pushing SOOOOO hard on my belly all night long. The whole thing moves and it legitimately hurts from her stretching. I keep encouraging her to push the other way!


----------



## Try Rocking

Tomorrow is my due date!! I'm hoping he'll stay in until Sunday afternoon/Monday though. 
My doctor called me and wants me to come in to the hospital on Monday to have my water broken to hopefully bring on labour. If I don't progress well or at all then it will be another c-section :\
I'm remaining hopeful though that it will lead to a vaginal birth. If I don't have a vaginal birth this time then if I have another baby it's an automatic c-section :\

*edit* 

Funny enough, they're doing this the day before my daughter's 4th birthday. I can see him waiting so he's born on her birthday lol


----------



## despttc

Lian,I am totally with you on this. Feeling ready to finish the business


----------



## despttc

TR, hope you get the vaginal birth you desire :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

Happy due date TR! :friends:


----------



## Acorn

Srrme- bummer on the IV! Our hospital at least doesn't require it, which is nice. I was able to get by without it last time.


Try Rocking- I hope you can get your vaginal birth!! I am sure it would be fun and annoying for them to have the same birthday, ha ha.


----------



## goldstns

Water may have just broken, no contractions...headed to l&d.


----------



## Try Rocking

Good luck Gold! :hugs: 

I hope I get my vaginal birth too! And the only part that stinks is that we'll be in the hospital for my daughter's 4th birthday :(
At least my mom will bring her out so we'll just have to take her presents with us so she can open them at the hospital lol :thumbup:

She actually wants him born on her birthday... she says that now but I'm sure in a few years she'll hate it lol


----------



## Ameli

Abigail Morgan was born Sat 1/4/14 at 7am (c section b/c of high BP). I was 38 weeks and she was 19 1/2 inches and 7 lbs 12 oz. She is nursing well and we are in LOVE. :cloud9: I love hearing all of your updates too! Such an exciting time for us all!! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations!!! She is beautiful <3


----------



## goldstns

Its time!! However no big contractions. I'm admitted.


----------



## Ameli

Good luck Goldstns!!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Good luck Goldstns.

Congrats Ameli she is beautiful. Xx


----------



## Piperette

Ameli, congratulations on the birth of your beautiful little daughter.

goldstns, good luck. Can't wait for an update. :coffee:


----------



## Twag

Congratulations Ameli 

Good luck gldstn


----------



## lian_83

Congrats Ameli. Your daughter is lovely!

Goldstns, good luck. Will tune in for your updates. 

TR, hoping for more progress on your vaginal birth. 

Hakuna, your due date is in 48 hrs. At least you are seeing light at the end of the tunnel. 

Afm, I just started having BH which were rather painful. One lasted continuously for several minutes so when it finished, I was kinda disappointed that it wasn't the real thing. Still no bloody show, no waters breakinh and BH remains irregular. I think bub is staying put for now.


----------



## Twag

Nothing here & with all these babies arriving i am getting impatient:dohh:


----------



## Boozlebub

Ameli, congratulations on your beautiful daughter!

Goldstns, good luck, can't wait to see an update!

37 weeks tomorrow for me! Flitting between excitement and wanting him to come now and feeling absolutely petrified and wanting him to stay put for another few weeks! I think part of the fear is that our nearest hospital is 200km away and it is the middle of the Arctic winter so temperatures could be -30 degrees Celsius and we have a ton of snow. Hoping we get to the hospital in time!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Congrats Ameli, I love the cute bow!!

Goldstns good luck!

I have no signs of labour whatsoever, I feel like I am going to be the last pregnant woman on the planet!


----------



## mommytobe11

Good luck, goldstns!!

I'm so over being pregnant!!! Everything hurts and I just want to be able to move like a normal person and sleep on my stomach :brat: csection is this Thursday and it can't get here soon enough!!


----------



## despttc

Ameli, congrats on your beautiful daughter

Goldstns, good luck :thumbup:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Ameli - congrats again she's adorable!!

Goldstns - hope you're doing well, looking forward to an update!!

I feel like I'm going to be the last one to have baby :(

Em xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

Emily, Emmy, and Chelsea that's how I feel :) Even though my edd is in a few days, I feel like I'm stuck in limbo.

Good luck Nikki!!

Ameli she's just perfect, congrats again :hugs:

Yay Chelsea Thurs will be here soon!

Stay warm Boozle.

Hope things pick up Lian.

:hugs:


----------



## melann13

Congrats Ameli!

Good luck Goldstns!

AFM 39 weeks today. Had a lot of pain around 12:30 last night. Woke up with really bad menstrual type cramps, but I got out of bed, peed and walked around for a couple minutes and it faded. A couple more contractions this morning, nothing as intense... was REALLY hoping today was the day, it would work out well for so many reasons, but that's selfish. Felicity has to be here soon right? Yesterday I had two different times I had thought my water broke, but it was just an increase in mucous. Still nothing bloody, just sort of yellowish. DH went on errands with me yesterday for about 3 hours and walked around the mall for no other reason other than to walk (too cold outside here). He then got a work out ball out from the basement and blew it up. I bounced on that for about 2 hours last night too. Still drinking my raspberry leaf tea, at least 48 ounces a day. We're ready for you baby!


----------



## Delamere19

Congratulations ameli! She is lovely :thumbup:

I'm fed up of being pregnant too but would like him to stay put a bit longer cos my ds starts nursery tomorrow so want to be able to get him settled.

I would like to ask others here with children already, are you planning breastfeeding? I am but after seeing my sister with her dd she can't get anything done as she wants to nurse all the time, sometimes for over an hr and I'm seriously concerned that I won't have that kind of time esp now my ds is gonna be at nursery and need dropping off and picking up. :wacko: trying not to stress bout it but I'm feeling anxious now the time is so near!


----------



## melann13

@Del, I don't have kids already, but am very much planning to BF. I've read a couple books that talk about the time it takes early on and how it changes as baby hits 3-4 weeks and then 6 weeks. It's made me feel a lot more confident that I can do this even though I'm planning to work from home early on and head back starting at 6 weeks. It does really help that I'm a neuroendocrinologist and my co-workers would very much support me if I need more time as BFing is something that is of high consideration in our world.


----------



## Piperette

Delamere19, I am very much hoping to breastfeed this little man. I have breastfed DS1 until I found out I was pregnant with number 2 last May. Yes, it may be time consuming, but I am sure you can work your way around it. I know quite a few mums who BF their 2nd babies. Try not to worry too much, I have also heard that with your 1st you fit your life around them, any subsequent babies fit into your life. So I am sure things will work for you.

If you are worried about BF'ing in public or when out and about, you could always express and feed some expressed milk from the bottle, e.g. when in the car or at DS1's nursery.


----------



## lindsayms05

Everything is getting so exciting around here. I keep checking in to see all the updates and I love it!

Ameli, congrats...She is a beauty and I love her name!

Goldstns, good luck and I'll keep checking back!

Afm, not much to report. I thought my contractions were getting stronger last night but not much today. That's okay, though because there is light at the end of the tunnel. I go in Wed at 7am to be induced. I would love to go into labor naturally, but at this point I'm just ready to get her out! Lol


----------



## Srrme

My little boy was born yesterday at 10:44am after 3 hours of labor! He was 7 pounds 4 ounces and 20 inches. I successfully had an all natural VBAC! :)

He is absolutely precious. :cloud9:


----------



## Delamere19

Congrats srrme! 3 hrs wow! Is that from first contraction? X


----------



## Srrme

Delamere19 said:


> Congrats srrme! 3 hrs wow! Is that from first contraction? X

Thank you!

Yep! I woke up at 7:45am and began having them, by 9:00am I was 8cm dilated and he was born at 10:44am.


----------



## Twag

Wow congratulations srme


----------



## Piperette

Congratulations on the birth of your little boy, srme.

Can't wait to see some pics and great to hear such a positive birth story. :thumbup:


----------



## Jeval323

Just dropping in to say good luck with all your LO's. Can't wait to see pics. :)


----------



## goldstns

Baby Alia is here. 7 lbs 7 oz 20". I'll post pics later. Came at 1254pm MST. We r healthy.


----------



## hakunamatata

Congratulations Srrme and Nicki! :dance:


----------



## mommytobe11

Congrats srrme and goldstns!!! :happydance: 

Del, I plan on BFing this time also. I see BFing as potentially being easier because I can put ds2 in a sling/carrier and nurse him that way when he wants to cluster feed. At least that way I'll have my hands free, whereas I'd only have one hand if I bottlefed. I imagine it will take some getting used to but I didn't meet my one year goal with ds1 and would really like to this time.


----------



## Ameli

Congrats Srrme and Goldstns!! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Piperette

goldstns, congratulations and welcome to the world, Baby Alia. Can't wait to see some pics.

We need some squishy newborn pics on here to get the ones still in our bellies moving... :winkwink:

I am 38+4 weeks today, which means I am officially more pregnant than I have ever been before... DS1 arrived at 38+3... :coffee:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Congratulations on the new arrivals xx


----------



## Twag

Congratulations goldstn


----------



## xx Emily xx

Congratulations srrme and Goldstns !!!

Can't wait to see pics of your little ones!!

Em xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Congratulations ladies!! 


( when will it be my turn :hissy: )


----------



## melann13

-45F here with the windchill. A friend from my prenatal class who's due the same day as me was saying that she hopes baby doesn't decide that it's nice to come in this weather. Wouldn't bother me in the least! From house to car to hospital parking to room, I think it would be just fine! Our garage is well-insulated (thanks to DH) and was 23F this morning, so the cars are running fine.
Pretty much every night when I wake up my bump hurts like menstrual cramps, maybe just because I'm on my side for a long time and it's heavy, or maybe my BH just like to cluster at night. DH went to work (only a few miles away), and I'm home again... waiting on my boss's feedback to be able to continue my current project, so banana muffins, a killer roast that I've made once before (https://www.today.com/id/50011836/n...comfort-make-one-dish-pot-roast/#.UsmkNfbEnO1) and finishing knitting a little chipmunk toy for Felicity. Trying to keep myself distracted while I anxiously wait!


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats to the ladies who've delivered :) can't wait for pics


----------



## hakunamatata

Mild/moderate contractions began at midnight lasting about 20-30 seconds and occurring 2-3 times an hour. Hoping this is the start!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Ooh Hakuna I hope this is it for you!!

Em xxx


----------



## Delamere19

Congratulations goldstns! :happydance: 

Isn't it exciting seeing birth announcements. I'm not due til end of the month but it will soon be here! 

Hukanumata hope this is it. How exciting!


----------



## vtjess423

Wow, I stay off here for a few days and all these babies are born! :haha: Congrats to Ameli, goldstns, and srrme!! 

Good Luck again, Hakuna. I hope this is it for you and you get your VBAC! :hugs:

All these babies coming is making me jealous I don't have mine yet. :winkwink: But I haven't had any signs yet and I'm 39 weeks today. :happydance: This little guy is welcome to come any time now. But I haven't even felt any BH, no lost plug or anything. I got my cervix checked last Thursday again and still no progress there. I think this little guy is nice and snug where he is. :dohh: And he really enjoys being in my ribs. LOL Hopefully he'll decide to make his appearance soon. I had a similar experience with my older son - no signs until the day i went into labor so I'm just assuming this one will be the same. Come on little guy! :thumbup:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hakuna good luck!

I'm getting really impatient since what I was told as my show last Wednesday especially as I keep getting cramps but nothing is happening. I just want baby here so I haven't got to stress about hubby being too far away to get back (even though he was meant to be home based in January :-() xx


----------



## Srrme

Thanks, ladies! Good luck everyone else still waiting! :cloud9:


----------



## Acorn

Ameli- congrats, she is beautiful!

Goldstns- Woo hoo!! Congrats! Looking forward to a pic 
Boozlebub- I go back and forth too! I am excited to meet him, but I panic every once in a while and think I&#8217;m not ready.
Delamere- I will be nursing again. I did with my first. I am concerned about my 2 year old feeling neglected while I am nursing, but I am sure it will work out. I was just remembering how long they took to nurse when they are new! I have forgotten how long it takes in the beginning.
Srrme- congrats on baby and getting a vbac &#61514;
Melann- We are experiencing the same cold. I want baby to stay in there! It&#8217;s supposed to be significantly warmer this weekend, so if he wants to come then, I would be happy with that &#61514;

hakunamatata- Good luck!! Hope it continues!

vtjess423- I hope things start up for you soon!

I had my 37 week appointment today. I am at a 2 now! Up from ½ last week. I know it doesn&#8217;t mean a ton, but the uncertainty is killing me! I am not the best at surprises!


----------



## Acorn

For all of us ladies experiencing this lovely cold snap :haha:


----------



## Delamere19

It's 2am in the UK and I've been up peeing all night and having cramps. Had a tinge of pink on my tissue after I went to the loo before. I managed to sleep a little but my tummy feels sore after the cramps. Been feeling periody all day like I was going to come on. I never had any of these signs with my ds. Nothing at all. It's making me bit nervous. I know it could still be weeks yet but my sis had a tinge of pink and she had her baby 2 days later! Wasn't really expecting anything at 37+5.


----------



## lian_83

So many things happening.

Congrats Nicki, Srme!! :thumbup:

Hakuna, Del.. fingers crossed for the 2 of u..

I'm trying to be patient but it's so damn hard when there are so many aches and pains going on in my body - heartburn/acid reflux, SPD, frequent urination at night, incontinence, constipation, etc... :brat: I'm disappointed that I didn't even get any BH yesterday :(


----------



## Delamere19

Feel exhausted this morning and still feeling the cramps and pressure. Got MW at 3.15 so she might be able to see what's happening if anything. Not feeling great if I'm honest it's very uncomfortable and fed up of feeling like I'm going to come on my period! Feel bit tearful this morning :cry:

Anyone else have anything happening today? X


----------



## lauraclili

Del, I know what you mean. I was up until 4am with regular (6 minutes apart) cramps that fizzled out into nothing. I feel your pain! 

Hopefully, the blood is a good sign that maybe things are happening a little earlier for you this time. 

Any other mummies finding this stage really painful? I've really worked on my abs since I was pregnant last time and I'm finding it really painful when baby kicks and stretches. Sometimes, it brings tears to my eyes. I don't remember this at all last time!


----------



## Delamere19

lauraclili said:


> Del, I know what you mean. I was up until 4am with regular (6 minutes apart) cramps that fizzled out into nothing. I feel your pain!
> 
> Hopefully, the blood is a good sign that maybe things are happening a little earlier for you this time.
> 
> Any other mummies finding this stage really painful? I've really worked on my abs since I was pregnant last time and I'm finding it really painful when baby kicks and stretches. Sometimes, it brings tears to my eyes. I don't remember this at all last time!

At least I wasn't the only one awake all night! It's frustrating isn't it. Is your baby active? My baby moved loads when I was in bed. It's a strange experience seen as I had no signs last time. I've had a feeling I might go early this time for a while. I'm starting to find it more painful with movements but I think it's due to where he is and that he is bigger. He stuck an elbow or something out last night and it made me cringe and wince at once!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Del I had a similar night! Period pain like cramps all night, pain and pressure down below and this morning a bit of a bloody show! I finally have some signs of labour!! I know it could be days yet but I'm still excited :happydance:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Getting very jealous of all these labour signs ladies!!

39 weeks today and nothing!! Would like these BH to turn into something already!!

Em xxx


----------



## Twag

I am also jealous of these labour signs :dohh: I am on constant knicker/paper watch for any signs of my plug etc :dohh:


----------



## vtjess423

I feel the same way, Emily! 39+1 today and nothing. I haven't even had any BH that I'm aware of. :dohh: This part definitely sucks! I was feeling a bit crampy yesterday but it wasn't anything like contractions. Just a mild, constant period-like ache. But that's gone now and nothing else. I'd really like for this little guy to make an appearance soon! I'm just so uncomfortable. And much more so this pregnancy than with my older son. I'm attributing that to him being a good bit bigger than his older brother. I know my bump is a good big bigger than last time. I have my next OB appointment on Friday hopefully I'll have made some progress though I haven't in the past 3 weeks. 

Anyway, I got a call from my Team Lead last night while I was about to go to bed. Him and my boss were talking and wanted to offer to let me work from home today because of the weather. It's extremely cold today (much more than usual for this area) but that's about it so that surprised me. But I figured since they were offering, I was going to take them up on it! LOL So I did go out this morning to take my son to day care and it was VERY cold but I'm sure I would have been fine going in (He said something about my "delicate condition." *rolling my eyes*). But hey they offered and this way I can save gas. :thumbup: So I'm working from home today and I'm hoping I can get some things done around here as well between work tasks. 

Good Luck to everyone! I hope all of these labor signs turn in to something for everyone! :flower:


----------



## xx Emily xx

I thought I was having the "clear out" yesterday but nothing seems to have happened :(

I want to meet my baby!!!!

Em xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

6 cm & 100% effaced. I love my epidural. It was hell before.

Big rubber thingy measuring pulse and oxygen impeding my ability to type. Everything's going well.


----------



## mommytobe11

hakunamatata said:


> 6 cm & 100% effaced. I love my epidural. It was hell before.
> 
> Big rubber thingy measuring pulse and oxygen impeding my ability to type. Everything's going well.

WOOHOO! Good luck!!


----------



## shellideaks

Good luck hakuna! x


----------



## xx Emily xx

Good luck Hakuna!! Can't wait to hear of little one's arrival!

Em xxx


----------



## vtjess423

I already wished you luck on FB but I thought I'd add my well wishes here as well. :) Good Luck, Hakuna!! I hope you have a smooth delivery and I can't wait for an update. :hugs:


----------



## Twag

GOOD LUCK HM :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Thanks guys! A lot of cross posting. :) Wanted to cover my bases.


----------



## lian_83

Hakuna, grea news! Hooray for the epi.

Waaah.. 2 days without BH and the period-like pain I had before. I'm starting to feel left out.. I decided to do some one-off part-time work this weekend. Might at least make some cash as LO has no plans of arriving soon. Well, who knows I might actually induce labour while I'm working. I easily get stressed and pressured with my job. :haha:


----------



## melann13

Good luck Hakuna!

I know everyone is anxious. I held off on the anxiousness until about 38+3. Now I'm 39+2 and more than ready! This morning (it's 10:45am) I've done laundry, changed the sheets, vaccuumed the baseboards, basement and ceiling spider webs. Next up, cleaning the kitchen and finishing knitting a chipmunk for this LO. When I think about the idea of being induced I want to cry. I know I'm still a ways away from that, but I wish I would have a bloody show. I have had mucousy discharge most days, but that's been about 2 weeks, and nothing more than yellow-tinged. You'll probably see my list of tasks and say "oo, you're nesting, could start anytime!" To that I say B.S. I've been cleaning like this since 37 weeks, more out of utter boredom than anything else. I've been trying to work from home, but my boss keeps saying "just relax and get ready for baby" I know it's very sweet, and I love the option, but I just need to keep myself busy! May be jumping DH tonight...


----------



## Twag

So I have come to the conclusion that I must be nesting :wacko: I just have the urge to be cleaning stuff and if I am not and working (I am working from home) I just feel restless & like a caged animal :shrug:

So far I have scrubbed the floor, cleaned out the kitchen cupboards, washed both sets of french doors, cleaned all the skirting boards, washed all the dogs toys, done the washing, cleaned the oven :wacko: I am running out of things to do :haha: all with Milton smells so nice & clean :D

i would like to add i am not one of those women who loves cleaning either in fact i hate it it truely is a chore normally :wacko:

But still no signs :shrug:


----------



## live_in_hope

wow, :shock: lots of babiesssss! :dance: congratulations to all the new mummies! :hugs:

Good luck hakuna! :dance:

Xxxxxx


----------



## vtjess423

Wow with all the nesting. I wish some would rub off on me. My house could really use a good scrub. I'm just so exhausted & really HATE cleaning so I doubt it'll hit me now at this late stage of the game. I'm just so ready for this lil guy to come. But still no signs here. Not even one BH. I have had some minor cramping but nothing to get excited over. I'm beginning to think he's never gonna come. Lol


----------



## Twag

I hate cleaning too my husband cannot believe it lol


----------



## melann13

Totally just beckoned DH home from work for a nooner :) Last time was at 37+3 and it was a bit of a struggle. This time we were able to go straight to what worked last time, so it was much more enjoyable. Even if it doesn't bring labor, at least we both had fun. Bringing on labor would be appreciated though. Only negative is that now with the aftermath I'm not sure if I'd be able to tell if my water started leaking. I'm not having any contractions ATM.


----------



## vtjess423

Twag said:


> I hate cleaning too my husband cannot believe it lol

I think my hubby would faint from shock if he came home and I'd scrubbed the whole house. LOL I feel bad that I'm not a better housekeeper. We both work so it's on both of us really but I still feel bad about it. I just really have to talk myself into it to get it all done. But right now it just seems like too much effort. :dohh: We are not total slobs but our house is definitely well lived in if that makes any sense. LOL


----------



## despttc

My baby has arrived!!! <3

Baby boy. Vaginal delivery at 39weeks. 7lbs 1oz. Both of us fine. I had to have some stitches


----------



## xx Emily xx

Congratulations desp!! Glad you're doing well!! Can't wait to see piccies of your lil man 

Em xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Eeek congrats to all the new mummies :happydance:

As for nesting i cleared out everything in the house and cleaned it a few weeks ago and just maintained it since... Still no baby though.

My back/ribs are absolute agony today and baby is nowhere near them now, it's just the weight. I just want my baby now :cry: it was a week ago it teased me with a show :-( xxx


----------



## vtjess423

Congrats, desp!! :) I'm glad you are both doing well. 

I'm getting so jealous of the ladies who're meeting their little ones. LOL Come on little guy! And it sucks not having any signs that labor is imminent. He's still not engaged either and still high. I can feel him in my ribs still which is SO uncomfy. I'm hoping he decides to move south soon! :haha:

:dust:
Sprinkling labor dust on the mommies still waiting! :winkwink:


----------



## Acorn

Congrats despttc!!

Good luck hakuna! 

Went to the store for some groceries today and didn't finish because I was in so much pain. It's been uncomfortable to walk before, but this took the cake! My car also broke on my way from the store to work, so that's lovely. DH took it home, hopefully he can get it in. We have another car, but our nice SUV is what's not working, and I am all paranoid I won't have it to take baby home from the hospital. Ugh.

I did some crazy nesting a couple of weeks ago when I had time off work. Now I am cleaning up just enough before I leave the house that I wouldn't be embarrassed if I went into labor and someone had to come over, ha ha.


----------



## Twag

Congrats despttc 

vtjess we both work too and so have a rota for the housework which we tend to do whole house clean on a Sunday


----------



## xxemmyxx

Congrats to all the new mummies!

Good luck hakuna!

My signs of labour have all stopped booooooo :growlmad:


----------



## Piperette

Congrats despttc on the birth of your little boy. Glad you are both well. Can't wait to see some pics.
:flower:


----------



## mommytobe11

Congrats desp!!

Nesting kicked in for me yesterday BUT I think it's only because I know on Thursday baby will be here so I want to have the house ready. I made a list about a month ago all the things I want to have clean before I go in for my csection and I just now started working on it all. DH and I are pretty wired knowing that in a couple days we'll be a family of four so neither of us are sleeping very well, either.


----------



## Mallerm

Jumping in ladies... Yesterday I had a cervical check and was 2 cm dilated, 50% effaced and baby's head was engaged. I spotted slightly after the check. This morning, I had my bloody show and have been losing huge globs of my mucus plug since then. NO contractions that I am noticing.... Is this the start of labor? Advice needed. :)


----------



## Acorn

With my first I lost my plug quite a while before labor started. A step in the right direction, but it unfortunately doesn't mean labor is coming soon. I was the same ay my cervical check too. Hang in there!


----------



## Twag

38 weeks today still no signs

good luck ladies hopefully our babies will get the hint with all these others arriving & make an appearance:dust:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hope so twag!! No sign of this little one wanting out!!

Em xxx


----------



## lian_83

Congrats desp! Looking forward to your LOs pics and story.

Nesting as well, our bedroom floor is now germ-free as I poured anti-septic in the mop and cleaned for hours.

Still no signs for me ;(


----------



## claudinator

Can I join, 
Three days over not one sign!


----------



## xx Emily xx

I'm with you on the lack of symptoms ladies!

This morning I walked the dog for a mile n half and have since spent 2 n half hours cleaning the house! Been on my hands and knees scrubbing skirting boards etc! Nearly finished downstairs then it's on to upstairs!! 

I don't know how it's taken so long, I only cleaned a few days back!

Going to get some raspberry leaf tea when I go to Tesco this evening 

Em xxx


----------



## vtjess423

No signs still here either. :( I had some cramping earlier this morning and I was kinda hoping it was the start of things...but nope nothing more after that. I'm so uncomfy and want to meet my new little man! Come one out baby! :winkwink:


----------



## melann13

Menstrual type cramps continue for me. Will be having my cervix checked for the first time today. No bloody show...
DTD yesterday, been drinking 48oz raspberry leaf tea for the past 8 days. After finishing knitting a little chipmunk for baby yesterday, I started some booties. Got one done (they're very fast) so will do the second this morning before my appt. We went to Target last night to walk laps as well (it's still subzero here, so no walking outside). Boss would like me to stop in tomorrow to meet, which means taking the bus to and from campus and walking up and down hills, so maybe baby will come then, you know, when it's least convenient. :) Whatever, I don't even care if my water breaks on the bus.


----------



## mommytobe11

I was having some cramping last night and it kind of freaked me out. I had zero labor signs with DS (ended up being induced) so I didnt know if it meant anything. Doesn't matter though because tomorrow is my csection!! :happydance: getting very nervous about the whole thing, and nervous about how in the world I'm going to care for two kids!!! I know I can and I will, but the unknown is scary.

Good luck with your cervix check today, melann! Sending you labor dust!! ;) :dust:


----------



## vtjess423

Good Luck with your c-section, mommytobe11!! I hope it goes smoothly for you. :) 

I really wish I had an end date in sight. This not knowing is killing me! I don't remember being this impatient with my older son. I also wasn't as uncomfortable so that might be part of it. :)


----------



## Piperette

mommytobe11, good luck with your c-section. Not long now until you will hold your wee one in your arms.

vtjess423, I hear you. DS1 was here by now, but as my waters broke, it was rather unexpected and this time I am like dum-dee-dum...:coffee: I am also in quite a lot of discomfort, so that doesn't help...


----------



## mommytobe11

I really don't know if having an end date in sight is any better lol the anticipation has been killer! DH and I haven't been sleeping at all because we're so anxious! It is nice being able to make sure everything is done and ready before I go in, so that's a plus!


----------



## Twag

Good luck with your c-section Mummytobe

I agree I hate the not knowing when it is going to happen the thought of going overdue just terrifies me tbh another 14 days is going to be torture enough without the thought of potentially an additional 10 day on top of that :nope: that thought really depresses me :(
I am a planner I like lists and knowing when things are going to happen I NEED to know when my baby is coming :dohh: :haha: :wacko:

SO here in the UK they don't do cervix checks do they? I have my midwife appointment Friday afternoon and I want to ask her (1) how big she thinks baby is (just a guess I know but I am intrigued) and (2) how I can get this baby out :haha: - I just want some sign that something is going to happen

So whingy post there :dohh:


----------



## Delamere19

I feel so similar to you ladies. The night before last I had period cramping all night and a bit of pink on my tissue so I thought maybe something was happening but now its much better. Feel majorly uncomfortable and getting a lot of braxton hicks. I never had any signs with my ds and was induced so it made me very nervous and the thought that I could still be pregnant for 4 more weeks if I go over is also a bit disheartening.:baby:


----------



## salamander91

Good luck mommytobe! 

I'm being induced on the 17th and so ready for it! Lots of Bh's here which are starting to get sore and lots of pressure because baby is 3/5 engaged now but thats it for symptoms. 

I'm trying to get baby out before induction so EPO, RLT, DTD and pineapple are being tried. Bathroom floor needs cleaning so might get on my hands and knees and do that.


----------



## hakunamatata

Good luck to all of you! Not much longer for those who are waiting! :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

claudinator said:


> Can I join,
> Three days over not one sign!

Hi hon :wave:


----------



## hakunamatata

hakunamatata said:


> Thanks guys! A lot of cross posting. :) Wanted to cover my bases.

Just realized that with all my cross posting I never posted newborn pics here :dohh: If you haven't seen them yet and would like to, click on my journal in my signature or check in the Facebook group. :thumbup:


----------



## melann13

Back from the doc. 39+3 and 0cm dilated. He said I'm 70% effaced. Baby is estimated to be about 7.5lbs and he said she's still pretty high. Why all the cramps and BH if they're not doin anything!!! Beyond lame...


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hakuna - congratulations!! Think I missed you having your little one! Will stop by your journal soon!!

Mommytobe11 - good luck with your section! Can't wait to hear about it!!

Melann - that's frustrating. I haven't had a cervix check but guess i could be in the same situation. I'm hoping to get my sweep on Tuesday which is due date so they might tell me then.

Em xxx


----------



## vtjess423

That is frustrating, melann! I would definitely feel the same way if I was getting lots of cramping and BH. Hopefully things will start moving for you soon!

For me I've only had some minor cramping and no BH that I'm aware of so I guess I wasn't too surprised when I hadn't progressed last week. I'm still only 1 cm dilated but with having a baby before...I've probably been that way forever. :dohh: Two weeks ago I was 30% effaced...but last week the doctor didn't mention if that changed (wasn't my OB who was on leave last week). I'm hoping I get some better news on Friday! Fingers crossed! LOL I'm also going to find out her stance on going over due with my due date being Monday. I don't really want to be induced...but as uncomfortable as I've been lately I don't really want to go too much over due either! We'll see what she says on Friday! :thumbup:


----------



## Delamere19

It's all different over here as they dont really check you internally til you go over due when they offer you a sweep so you don't have a clue if anything's really happening! Frustrating. :wacko:


----------



## vtjess423

I don't know if knowing is any better, Del. LOL I think it's just as frustrating when you know and aren't progressing (Like me). Sometimes I think I'd be better off not knowing because it's driving me nuts that nothing is changing. :dohh: At least if I didn't know I could imagine that something is happening down there. LOL But I think both ways are equally frustrating when you are waiting to meet your little one. :)


----------



## Delamere19

vtjess423 said:


> I don't know if knowing is any better, Del. LOL I think it's just as frustrating when you know and aren't progressing (Like me). Sometimes I think I'd be better off not knowing because it's driving me nuts that nothing is changing. :dohh: At least if I didn't know I could imagine that something is happening down there. LOL But I think both ways are equally frustrating when you are waiting to meet your little one. :)

That's true. I thought something was happening the other day but today its eased off a bit today. Still have this overwhelming feeling I won't make it to my due date this time.


----------



## goldstns

just sharing my experience...might be helpful for those waiting to meet your babies....
Hello Ladies- 
Ok here was my experience, advice.
Ill start by saying I am living off LOVE right now, defiantly not energy or rest. I never thought I could love like this before. Shes perfect in every way. I get what being a mom is all about now. 
Labor-
Saturday night I was saying goodbye to some of our guests that were over around 10pm. After they left I bent down to kiss my dogs goodnight as I was headed to bed. Next thing I know I had leaked and was wet. I knew I didnt pee myself, it was way more wet than a little sneeze and some leaks out. So I went to the bathroom to see if I just needed to pee nothing more came out. I went to my mom (who lives with us) and asked her if this was my water breaking and to look at the pants I was wearing to tell me if that seemed like it. She said in my experience it is a gush, but you are a bit wet. So with that said I thought Id go to bed and see in the morning. DH said no you are calling the doc. So we did, they said come to L&D and put on a pad so we can test it when you come in (which was great advice). So here I am telling DH I think its time and pack the car. We headed off to L&D (got there around midnight, was at 2.5-3cm and 50%). We got there and they asked for my pad. They swiped it with a qtip thing, and it turned blue ASAP, so they said yes your water broke. At that point I also knew it broke because on the drive over there I kept leaking way more. 
So here I am, knowing we have 24 hrs max until she is in our arms. Doc said to put me on petocin, nurse said can we give her a few hours to walk around to jump start the contractions instead of just starting meds. Doc said yes. At that point my monitor was saying I was having little contractions on a steady rate, but I really couldnt feel them at all. So we walked the halls, what felt like 5 miles, for about 2 hours. At about 3am my contractions actually decreased frequency so they decided to start petocin. About 30 min later the petocin kicked in and contractions got worse, I could actually feel them. I got checked and was about 4 cm and I think 60% thinned. I said to DH I think I want and epi. He said Ill get you one if you say I WANT AN EPI, not think. So I decided to wait. We called doula around 4am to bring her in and she was there at 5am. When she came I was hurting, but still trying to walk the halls. Maybe 1 hr after she was there, the doc asked for the petocin to be increased so they did and that is where hell broke out. About 5 min after they upped it I was in crying pain begging for the epi. I couldnt move!! Right away the anistezologist arrived, but felt like forever for me, the epi was about to be administered. They said to go to the bathroom one last time, so DH basically carried me to the bathroom (apparently I bit him during one of my contractions because it hurt so bad). Then they had me sit at the end of the bed and hunch my back over like a cat and chin to chest. I was crying, shaking (scared of the epi), having contractions all at once and couldnt stay still. So DH, doula, and a nurse held me down. DH ended up locking his knees and with all his strength holding me down ended up asking my doula to take over for him so he could sit for a second (he claims he wasnt going to faint but he needed to sit). Epi was in and I felt like I went from the worst pain in my life to drinking a whole bottle of wine by myself. However, my funny side came out AFTER a tiny scare. We know this because it was a calm room to a room with the doc, 2 nurses, and the anistezologist coming back. Apparently my BP plummeted really low. They had to give me ephedin (basically caffeine) a few times. Once we got that stabilized, the nurse and my DH said they have never laughed so much because of me. I asked if my therapy dog could come visit me. Nurse said, let me find out, is he really a trained therapy dog. I said, hes my therapy dog, while my DH was shaking his head no. Then apparently DH and the doula turned on the TV and the news was on. It was showing people using snowmobiles to drag around sleds (they were talking about all the snow people have been getting). The nurse goes those snowmobilers are going to end up in the ER. I said what there are snowmobiles in the ER? Apparently the story is that I sounded like a drunken mess. The epi was the best thing EVER! It was scary and I couldnt stop shaking. DH was scared because of how uncontrollable my shakes were, but the nurse said it is normal because of the hormones running through me. So once he knew that, he could relax too because he knew I was more relaxed. For the next 2-3 hours I was so talkative and relaxed. Since my BP issues I was scared to increase my meds. So the 2 times I wanted to increase the meds I asked the nurse if it was ok. Apparently during this time my DH said they increased my petosin to speed up the process. DH was even able to catch an hour nap. So I got to a point that I needed more meds, I asked the nurse if I could increase my meds. She said what hurts, I said horrible pressure in my butt (like I need to poop). She said the epi wont help pressure pain so there wasnt a point, however that usually meant I was ready to push so she was bringing in the doc to check. Doc came in and said it was time to push. They woke DH up to say it was pushing time. He said he felt so out of it, like that he slept for 5 min and was so confused when woken up, but was excited! So nurse and doula coached me on how to push, there is a technique in pushing. When pushing with the contractions you no longer have the pain of the contractions, it is weird. The hard part of pushing is the effort of pushing, but you do get to rest between contractions. I have to say make sure at minimum have 2 people with you during birth so they can help each hold a leg when pushing and the nurse can focus on the medical side of whats going on. The hell of birth is a 100000000x worth it!
Pushing out placenta is such a weird feeling like jello coming out down there. I had 2 1 degree tears, she sowed them up while I was snuggling Alia. Honestly I didnt even notice what she was doing that part was NOTHING. Holding her for the first time was unbelievable! After about 45 min of skin-to-skin (my most fav thing now!!) They did a glucose test on here (because of my GD) and she was low. So they had to hurry off with her and did a more in-depth test. She was at 30 and they wanted her at 45+. So they gave her a bit of donor milk to jump start her liver to process the glucose in her blood. After that they monitored her for 24 hours and her bloods were perfect EVERY time. So we are happy and she is healthy! 
Post pregnancy- you bleed NON stop after. For me it was all over the floor when trying to pee. It was a lot for 24 hours now its like a med-heavy period. They gave me numbing spray for when I pee  helped a lot. They also gave me ice pack for down there helped a bit. Lastly, spray your vag with warm water when peeing helps a ton! Take the IB profane when offered even if you dont think you need it. Also take the stool softener when offered. I still havent pooped, I feel like I need to but its stuck in there. Its not constipation meds, just softener. Feeding hurts a bit but is getting better. I think we are lucky because of my high prolactin levels I am producing SOOOO much milk and it came fast so she is happy. 
Things to make sure you have at the hospital: 
Your favorite slippers!! However be ok if they get ruined. 
Comfy go home outfit for you
Snacks (money for vending machine)you will be hungry in middle of the night!
Toiletries
Go home outfit for baby
DH stuff
Car seat
Boopy I actually used it for feeding already
otherwise everything else was there for baby and me 

Things to have ready at home that I didnt think of:
GET MORE STOOL SOFTENER and have on hand at home (DH is going out today to get me some)
SPEND GOOD MONEY on a nice rocker/glider chair I spent last night sleeping in it with Alia
An end table/night stand next to glider chair for water, snacks, blankets, clock, log book (Im logging her feeding/pees/poops).supplies
A clock in babies room to track feeding times and for how long they fed and on which boob

Alia Makayla 7 lbs 7oz 20" long...
 



Attached Files:







1560543_653512174692056_618320937_n.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## goldstns

oh and ps... I was reading a thread about inducing your own labor... and someone suggested dates... I happen to love dates and had some in the fridge, so I ate 5 of them on Saturday afternoon... then water broke sat evening. So maybe it helped...


----------



## vtjess423

Delamere19 said:


> That's true. I thought something was happening the other day but today its eased off a bit today. Still have this overwhelming feeling I won't make it to my due date this time.

I've had no signs unfortunately and at this point, I'm thinking I'll go late. I'm further along with this little guy then with my older son. So I have no idea what to expect! But with him, everything pretty much happened at once, from losing my mucus plug, contractions and birth all happened in about a 9 hour time period (contraction to birth was 7). No idea when my water broke though so I'm worried about that happening again and me not knowing. But I'm trying to not let that worry me too much! :)

And beautiful picture, goldstns!! Alia is definitely gorgeous. :) And thanks for the birth story. It's funny you said the stitching for you was nothing...for me it was the opposite. I've thought the stitching was the worst part of my labor with my son. But I did't have an epidural either so that might have something to do with it. :shrug: I just remember the stitching being horrible! Though the labor part was no picnic either. LOL


----------



## melann13

As far as the debate on knowing whether you're progressing at all, I should mention that I had declined cervix checks before this, so when I got checked today, the doc was explaining that it doesn't give him any idea when she'll come, I could be 0 today and have her tomorrow, but what it does help is that if I go to L&D this weekend and they find me to be 3, they'll know I'm progressing, as opposed to havin been at 3 for weeks. They'd be less likely to send me home right away. When I have my appt next week (after the due date) he said he'd be checking again to see if my body is progressing on its own, so while its very frustrating to me to be 0 right now, he said he appreciates having a baseline.


----------



## vtjess423

Well I dunno if we were "debating" but I understand and recognize your point. I'm aware that knowing what your dilation and effacement is really doesn't mean much in the grand scheme of when you go into labor. Some dilate early and others don't until they go into labor. And I believe that's the reason why they don't check in the UK - it doesn't always mean much. But it's a good point that if they do check they'll have a baseline to go against. For me, it's just different this time around. As with my older son, each time she checked starting at 36 weeks bi-weekly, I seemed to have been more dilated each time. With this one, I've had no change at all since 36ish weeks, so its just frustrating to me. I know each pregnancy is different but you can't help but compare. And I'm just so impatient to meet my 2nd little man. :winkwink: Some progress would at least make me feel like he'll come on his own sometime soon...even if that's not necessarily the case if that makes sense. :)


----------



## Acorn

goldstns- Beautiful!

Vtjess- no epi with my first and the stitching was terrible!! I remember yelling and the midwife being like &#8220;You just had a baby naturally and you&#8217;re going to complain about this part?!&#8221; 
I totally understand about the cervix checks changing and making you feel like you are progressing. I was at a 3 last time at 38 weeks and came back at 39 to find it hadn&#8217;t changed. I cried on the exam table and then had her the next day, ha ha. I never thought about the whole baseline deal. Makes sense.


----------



## Acorn

Also, I didn't have much other than some period like pain before labor the last time around. Keep your head up if you haven't had any signs, it may just creep up on you!


----------



## Srrme

For the lovely ladies complaining about having no signs... I had ZERO signs before I went into labor, so there's still hope! :D :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats to all new mommies, my gosh there's tons of babies coming.


----------



## Delamere19

There does seem to be lots of births. Congratulations to the new mummies x

Had another uncomfortable night, lots of tightening and baby moving loads. Had to sit on the side of my bed sometimes cos it was horrible and I couldn't sleep on my left as it just felt painful. How come these things happen at night? Lol feel exhausted but have to walk my ds to nursery this afternoon. I'm finding it a real challenge getting him there and picking him up, a lot harder than I anticipated. :dohh: on the plus side I'm 38 weeks today! Another week closer!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Happy 38 weeks del!! Hope baby gives you a better nights sleep tonight!!

Em xxx


----------



## Twag

Happy 38 Weeks Del 

I also struggled last night seems baby is even lower and so it hurt to lay down :wacko:

I am defo going to try the dates thing :thumbup:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Me too twag!! I've sent hubby to get some while I'm at dentist!!

Em xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

https://www.itv.com/thismorning/food/sticky-date-brownies-paul-frangie-recipe

Saw this recipe on this morning yesterday for sticky date brownies! Could be a nice way to eat the dates lol


----------



## lian_83

Thanks for the birth story Goldstns :) 

I'm also taking 6-8 pcs of dates every day from week 36. Read that theyre supposed to help during labour. Of course, I wouldn't know. :haha: Still no progress here. Here, we also don't get any cervix check-up unless past the due date, so I have no clue what's happening down there. I don't want to be induced however I'll probably go nuts if I'll be overdue and still no symptoms.


----------



## Acorn

Happy 38 weeks Del! 

The dates thing is interesting. I haven't heard of that one before. May give it a shot if I hit 39 weeks ;)


----------



## Acorn

I had night sweats at the end of my pregnancy with DD and they are back :( I wake up in the middle of the night soaked. So over it!


----------



## vtjess423

Happy 38 weeks, Del! :happydance: I hope you can get some good rest. Maybe try to take a nap while your son is at nursery? 

I'd never heard anything about dates either. I may have to pick some up at the store when I go. I just hate that I'm so close to my due date with no signs. So I'm willing to try anything! LOL 

I'm sorry about the night sweats, acorn. I can totally sympathize. While I wouldn't say that I have "night sweats" per se but I'm constantly hot at night and end up sleeping with no blankets even though I usually can't sleep without one. LOL My hubby is wrapped up in a comforter and there I am lying next to him hot as anything. It sucks!!


----------



## Twag

I am also a cold person cannot sleep with out my duvet but recently I have waking and having to sleep with no sheet or duvet whilst DH is wrapped up because I am so damn hot!

Lots of labour :dust: ladies


----------



## Delamere19

Night sweats are awful. I have been having them. Had a lie down this afternoon and am now putting my feet up whilst I wait for my son. My bump feels really hard all the time today, is anyone else like this? Def having loads of bh and just feel kind of full all the time. I've been very lucky today cos my mum has been a star and has taken my ds to nursery and is picking him up for me. Bit annoyed cos my oh has had to travel to Birmingham this afternoon for work and knowing that I was up all night with tightenings and discomfort it really stresses me out that he's about 3 hrs away plus it means he won't be home to help me sort ds out later. Sorry for the moan just feeling bit sorry for myself cos I'm tired and sore x


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Del


----------



## Piperette

39 weeks today and no change since last week's MW appointment. The wee man was sleeping when listening to his heartbeat this morning, so much so that the doctor wanted to do a scan to make sure all is well with him. Thankfully no problem at all, just a sleepy baby this morning. :sleep: The current estimate is 3800g.

Can't wait for him to come now....


----------



## melann13

Sorry to hear that del.

My belly is definitely tight most of the time. So much so that it's hard to tell what side she's on some times because the whole thing is rock hard. Doesn't hurt though. Had a lot of cramping last night and more discharge this morning, still nothing bloody. I've been wearing a night pad in bed and when I go out in case my water breaks, but I took it off this morning when I got up and it was about 45 minutes before I got in the shower and when I took my undies off they were a bit wet (like a 50 cent piece), but I think it was just discharge, not water as it didn't seem to continue. No contractions or anything this morning, just a general achiness. I did wake up with a migraine though. Mine aren't debilitating, but my right eye gets really blurry and I have a lot of pressure around it. They are usually connected to estrogen for me (which is why I can't take combo birth control) and used to line up with estrogen surges in my cycle once off BC. I've had a couple during pregnancy, but this is the worst. So I'm the endocrinology nerd that googled this morning whether estrogen increases before labor. Turns out the placenta increases E 1000x leading up to labor. I have no idea what the time frame on that is (whether it happens a week or hours before labor), but regardless I'm telling myself that it means my body is doing what it's supposed to as one of my fears is being induced. Tylenol won't touch my migraines, so I'm having my first fully caffeinated latte (~180mg caffeine) since April which usually kicks it, but even that hasn't really helped. If it really is due to increasing E, I'm fine with it, and will just use it as an excuse to go lay down. :)
Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Acorn

My stomach has been rock hard the majority of the time lately. It was at my appointment Monday too. Midwife thought she was feeling his back and realized that she was just feeling my hard stomach, ha ha. He is facing forward, so it's all limbs right now. Hopefully it doesn't take much to convince him to flip once labor starts. I've heard back labor is the worst. So far the BH don't hurt at all. I don't notice my stomach going hard/soft unless I am touching it.


----------



## Twag

My bump is very solid when I stand but a little squishier when sitting or laying down and I do know his back is front left bum up top and limbs are all out to the right so the left is kinda an empty space :wacko:


----------



## vtjess423

Sorry you are feeling so rough, Del. :hugs: I hope you feel better soon!!

My bump is solid a good bit of the time too though it's still soft at others. I've been thinking its dependent on where baby is laying. I'm actually concerned that he may have moved from head down to transverse. :wacko: Which I hope is not the case and I may ask my OB about it at my appointment tomorrow. Occasionally I've been able to feel his back on one side of my bump or the other and it reassured me he was still head down, though not engaged. But yesterday and today, I've felt like he's lying transverse up high near my ribs if that makes any sense. My bump has been tight up high across the very top of my bump (and soft below)which has made me wonder if it was his back I was feeling. I'm hoping not and it's just my hard bump. I'd hate if he's moved after being such a good position for so long! :dohh: Hopefully I'm worrying over nothing!


----------



## Delamere19

My oh has made it home in time for ds bed time :happydance: I do feel bit anxious about bed tonight incase its like it was last night. I feel really conflicted cos I am excited to meet my little man but I know what I have to through before he gets here and then I'm going to be a mum of 2! Scary.


----------



## Piperette

Delamere19 said:


> I feel really conflicted cos I am excited to meet my little man but I know what I have to through before he gets here and then I'm going to be a mum of 2! Scary.

I could have written this myself, Del.
:hugs:


----------



## vtjess423

I'm with you both as well. I know it'll be so worth it once he's here...but being a mom of 2 is terrifying! LOL


----------



## Acorn

Right there with you ladies! I am so excited to meet him most of the time and then I have a moment of panic knowing what's coming and that I will have another little one to take care of this time around. Yikes!


----------



## melann13

Had the migraine this morning, but it passed. Just now had some cramping and legit diarrhea. I've had soft frequent stools for a couple days, but this was more violent... I know disgusting, but I'm hopeful. I had the same thing for dinner tonight as I did yesterday, so that can't be why...
I guess I'm just a little confused because yesterday the doc said the baby was still pretty high, and I would've thought that in order to be causing the issues the last couple days she would've needed to be lower, but I supposed the intestine runs the length of my back, so who knows. Anyway, send labor vibes this way ladies!! I'd LOVE to have her this weekend!


----------



## Twag

Good luck Melann


----------



## xx Emily xx

Melann - hope this is a good sign for you 

Em xxx


----------



## Delamere19

Oh that's quite exciting melann. I guess things can change quickly reguarding your body changing for labour so who knows!:thumbup:

We have had a u turn with the name or I should say I have. Its a bit late but w have chosen Isaac Anthony. He has his middle name after my OHs dad, I think it has a nice ring to it so finally feel settled about it. Only taken nearly 9 months!:haha:

Really glad I'm not the only who is nervous about being a mummy of 2! :hugs:

Any one had more signs? I had a quiet night so it seems to be every other night for me!


----------



## Twag

Awww that is a lovely name Dela :thumbup: <3

Well I am not sure what just happened but I do know OMG it was painful TMI story - so I was sitting here and got this feeling of oh I need to go have a #2 so I went to the toilet and just this pain moved across my cervix/pelvis area & the rest of my bump felt weird! anyway I put this down to needing to go so I pushed and nothing but OMG this pain kept on so I stuck with it thinking it was just going to be a difficult one :wacko: (you know how it is being preggo!) so I think I was there for 20 mins eventually got one tiny one out but the pain kept on I almost cried, I couldn't move and was nearly sick! Anyway after the one little one came out I didn't try anymore I just breathed and let the pain pass - which is did but now I feel so achy/crampy in my lower bump/pelvis region! Bubs is still moving about but OMG when he does it hurts so low down!

So now was this a contraction, a bad BH or just a bad case of constipation :shrug: :wacko: :blush: 

I have a midwife appointment this afternoon so I might mention it :shrug:


----------



## Delamere19

Twag said:


> Awww that is a lovely name Dela :thumbup: <3
> 
> Well I am not sure what just happened but I do know OMG it was painful TMI story - so I was sitting here and got this feeling of oh I need to go have a #2 so I went to the toilet and just this pain moved across my cervix/pelvis area & the rest of my bump felt weird! anyway I put this down to needing to go so I pushed and nothing but OMG this pain kept on so I stuck with it thinking it was just going to be a difficult one :wacko: (you know how it is being preggo!) so I think I was there for 20 mins eventually got one tiny one out but the pain kept on I almost cried, I couldn't move and was nearly sick! Anyway after the one little one came out I didn't try anymore I just breathed and let the pain pass - which is did but now I feel so achy/crampy in my lower bump/pelvis region! Bubs is still moving about but OMG when he does it hurts so low down!
> 
> 
> 
> So now was this a contraction, a bad BH or just a bad case of constipation :shrug: :wacko: :blush:
> 
> I have a midwife appointment this afternoon so I might mention it :shrug:

Thanks twag xx

Sounds to me like a contraction. Maybe this is the start of things just easing you in :shrug: esp with the feeling like you needed the loo x


----------



## Twag

I dunno Dela I will see if it happens again I have my 38 week midwife appointment at 2.45 hoping to get some sort of sign from her that it might be soon :wacko:


----------



## Delamere19

Good luck x:hugs:


----------



## mommytobe11

Thought I should update here also, had my baby yesterday! :) 7.2oz (a whole two pounds less than DS!) and 20 inches long. I can't believe he's such a peanut. He also was breech as I had suspected! My csection was very positive this time! For those that don't know, my first was traumatic and I had to be put to sleep so I didn't even get to see DS when he was born :(
Nursing is going great! He has a great latch when he's not sleepy ;)


----------



## mommytobe11

https://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q638/chestyq1/4518611F-D7F4-417A-9F46-A558D1574646_zpsrhhy5pwy.jpg
https://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q638/chestyq1/7EA5976E-2A18-458B-92BA-182ED2AED8D5_zpsvrgscf2c.jpg


----------



## Acorn

Beautiful mommytobe11! Congrats, glad things are going well!

Twag- How long did the pain last?

The joint in my right leg has been giving me trouble. Really sharp pain will run through it with no notice. Happened while I was doing Laundry yesterday and I was miserable. On top of that I have been just exhausted. Hopefully I can get some good rest this weekend. I don't want to go into labor until I have some energy for it!


----------



## Delamere19

Ah congratulations mommytobe, really glad you had a better experience this time. He's adorable. :thumbup:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Acorn - I get the same in my right hip, I wonder if it's her pushing on a nerve coz it seems to stop as suddenly as it started.

Twag - eek exiting, looking forward to hearing what the midwife says!

Mommytobe11 - congratulations!! Glad you had a better birth experience this time! He's lovely!! What did you name him?

Em xxx


----------



## vtjess423

Congrats again, mommytobe11! :) He's a cutie pie! 

Still no signs this little guy is wanting to come any time soon on my end. I'm really wishing something would happen since my due date is Monday! :dohh: I have an OB appointment this afternoon so I'm going to talk with my doctor about her stance on going over due. I had my first son right around 39 weeks...so I've never hit my due date before. LOL And last time with my high bp, she didn't want me going much past my due date but hasn't said the same thing this time. So I want to ask her about that. I don't really want to be induced....but I'm getting so uncomfortable its insane! I'm so ready to meet my little man!! I'd love to go into labor naturally this weekend...but I really have no reason to believe that will happen. I'm keeping my fingers crossed though! :winkwink:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Vtjess - did you get much warning of early labour with ds? The same in thinking there's no way baby will come this weekend but really I've got nothing to suggest she won't either!!

Em xxx


----------



## vtjess423

That's the thing, I didn't really have any warnings or signs with him either at least I don't remember having any! :dohh: But being a FTM at the time... I wasn't really looking for any either. So I'm not sure if I did and just missed them...or I didn't have any at all. I know I started dilating earlier with ds1. Starting at 36 weeks I was 1 cm and 30% effaced and I think by 38 weeks, I was up to 3cm dilated and fruther effaced though I don't remember the numbers. This time around I've been 1 cm and 30% effaced for weeks with no further progression. Again I know this doesn't mean anything but it's annoying to me! LOL With my older son, I lost my mucus plug around 7/8 pm the night I went into labor with my contractions starting around 10:30 that night. I was in the hospital by 12/12:30 and then had my son at 5:48 am the next morning. So it was a fairly quick process for me. So it's possible something similar will happen this time as well. I'm just so impatient!! LOL I want to meet my new little man. :)


----------



## claudinator

Getting regular pains since 4am fingers crossed this is it going to L&D when DH comes home from eork


----------



## xx Emily xx

Claudinator - hope this is it for you!!

Em xxx


----------



## Acorn

I think it's him on a nerve for sure. It seems to happen when he is moving around and I can feel an arm in that direction. It hurts so bad!

claudinator- I hope this is it for you!

vtjess- I hope something happens for you soon! I still have a couple weeks before my due date, so I am not really searching for signs or trying to evict yet. I'd love to have him soon, but I am trying to be patient. 

Last time I hit 39 weeks and wanted dd out sooo bad. The night before my due date, I took out my new breast pump and played around with it, mostly trying to figure out how it worked so I would have it ready. Anyway, I tested it and colostrum came out (first time), and within an hour or two contractions started. I will likely try that again if I make it that far.


----------



## melann13

Well all my signs past. No migraine this morning, no more diarrhea. More mucous discharge this morning, still not bloody, that's been going on for weeks. Felt crampy during the night and this morning, which has also been going on awhile. Only 2 days til the due date. This weekend seems like a great time to have a baby. Wish she'd get the memo :)

Doc said 42 weeks is his limit.


----------



## melann13

double post oops


----------



## vtjess423

Acorn said:


> I think it's him on a nerve for sure. It seems to happen when he is moving around and I can feel an arm in that direction. It hurts so bad!
> 
> claudinator- I hope this is it for you!
> 
> vtjess- I hope something happens for you soon! I still have a couple weeks before my due date, so I am not really searching for signs or trying to evict yet. I'd love to have him soon, but I am trying to be patient.
> 
> Last time I hit 39 weeks and wanted dd out sooo bad. The night before my due date, I took out my new breast pump and played around with it, mostly trying to figure out how it worked so I would have it ready. Anyway, I tested it and colostrum came out (first time), and within an hour or two contractions started. I will likely try that again if I make it that far.

Interesting that happened after you used your breast pump. I've been meaning to get mine out and make sure it's still working properly. So maybe I'll try it out this weekend. It couldn't hurt, right? :winkwink:

And I'm with you, melann. I wish my little guy would get the memo too! LOL Let's hope this weekend is it for both of us! My doctor hasn't said what's her limit so I'm going to talk with her about this today. I'd really rather not be induced....but I'm getting so frustrated! :dohh:


----------



## Acorn

Some hospitals will actually let you try to pump in the hospital to send you into labor before they give petocin. The stimulation is supposed to help get contractions going, so there is a science behind it. Worth a shot!


----------



## Piperette

Acorn, I am assuming it is a bit like nipple stimulation, which is known to bring on labour. And as you said anything is worth a shot. Might give it a try myself if things don't happen soon.


----------



## goldstns

Acorn said:


> Some hospitals will actually let you try to pump in the hospital to send you into labor before they give petocin. The stimulation is supposed to help get contractions going, so there is a science behind it. Worth a shot!

...interesting!!


----------



## Twag

Congratulations mommytobe he is lovely

so baby is still only 4/5 damn i was so sure he was lower i even got her to double check!
oh and apparently that pain was extreme constipation :wacko:


----------



## Delamere19

I'm still feeling really periody but no other signs really just lots of Braxton hicks. I am so uncomfortable but at the same time a bit scared to wish for labour! :wacko:


----------



## xx Emily xx

I've had loads of Braxton hicks too, but when I went for a walk this evening they seemed to stop until I sat down again? 

Still no show :(

Em xxx


----------



## Delamere19

Can you believe how close we are to having our babies? I keep looking atvmy ticker and I can't take it in! :wacko:


----------



## Twag

I know buy i go so upset after my midwife appointment when she went on about going 12 days over for inducing that is 24 days :cry:


----------



## Delamere19

Twag said:


> I know buy i go so upset after my midwife appointment when she went on about going 12 days over for inducing that is 24 days :cry:

Same here. Its a new thing apparently to not intervene until you are 14 days over where I live. I could be pregnant for another month yet.


----------



## Twag

I thought it was 10 but yeah she was saying 12 so annoying hope we don't have to wait that long and our little ones come in good time


----------



## wrightywales

Here is a pic of my gorgeous Annabelle. She was dreaming would love to know what about :)
 



Attached Files:







1544540_10152157233093529_159911629_n.jpg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mommytobe11

Thanks for all the congrats girls :) 
We named him Elijah Jesus, Jesus after DHs dad. I can't get over how much smaller he is than DS was! Two pounds is a lot when it comes to a newborn. I'm so worried I'm going to hurt him :/

Looking forward to the arrival of the rest of our jelly beans!! :)


----------



## vtjess423

Well I had my OB appt & Ive at least progressed some. :thumbup: I'm now 2cm dilated & 50% effaced. So hopefully that's a good sign!! But she also sad that with my BP she doesn't want me to go much past my due date so I'll probably be induced sometime next week if I don't go into labor before then. Apparently there's a waiting list at my hospital for inductions so I won't have a date until they have an opening. But I at least have an end date in sight! :happydance:

On another note (TMI alert) I went to the bathroom earlier & I had some bloody mucus on the pad I wear constantly due to discharge & some blood when I wiped. I don't know if it's my bloody show or if it's just from the dr checking my cervix. I also had a bit of a clean out as well. So I may be at the start of something. I'm hoping so anyway though I'm getting nervous about labor now too!! Wish me luck. :winkwink:


----------



## goldstns

Congrats ww..shes adorable. Is she doing ok w blood sugars??


----------



## wrightywales

goldstns said:


> Congrats ww..shes adorable. Is she doing ok w blood sugars??

Yeah shes doing fine. Had to stay in for 24 hours after birth just to keep an eye on them. First reading was low but the rest came back fine


----------



## Acorn

Yes, the pump works because of the nipple stimulation. It's just a lot stronger than what dh would do ;) I know some medical professionals would like you to do it while you are monitored by them because it can cause strong contractions...just a warning. Something you may want to ask about trying if you feel uncomfortable.

Twag- Boo on the constipation

Melann- Sorry signs stopped! Hopefully it will just sneak up on yousoon! Our midwife practice goes to 42 weeks too.

Wrightywales- So beautiful!


----------



## lian_83

wrightywales said:


> Here is a pic of my gorgeous Annabelle. She was dreaming would love to know what about :)

Your munchkin is such a cutie. Congrats!

I hope my turn comes soon. Period-like cramps and backache today. I ate a whole pineapple this morning, so perhaps it's just some kind of bad acid reflux.


----------



## xx Emily xx

After really bad backache with tightenings last night, that seems to have stopped now but I think I've had my show this morning :)

Going for a walk shortly, fingers crossed!

Em xxx


----------



## Twag

Good luck ladies


----------



## Delamere19

WW congratulations I must have missed when you had your little girl, she is beautiful and a lovely name too. X

Good luck to those having signs of progression. Nothing much to report here.

DS has been ill again. Started yesterday afternoon after picking him up from nursery. He wasn't right really pale and tired and not interested in any food. He was sick a few times later and still is lethargic today. Think maybe he has picked up a virus from nursery. Feel sorry for him cos he was only ill before Christmas x


----------



## melann13

Bad insomnia last night. I was SOO tired, but could NOT fall asleep. Came out to the couch, watched TV for awhile and just laid here awake. I didn't feel super anxious or anything. I've resigned myself to the idea that it will be awhile... I think I got about 3-4 hours of sleep. DH did acupressure points on my legs about 1.5 hours ago. It worked for his co-worker, we'll see if it does anything. Gonna clean the kitchen floor now (not on my hands and knees, I have a steam cleaner thing), and hopefully go for a walk now that it's finally warm here (36F) and not raining. Will just keep looking for things to distract myself.


----------



## hakunamatata

wrightywales said:


> goldstns said:
> 
> 
> Congrats ww..shes adorable. Is she doing ok w blood sugars??
> 
> Yeah shes doing fine. Had to stay in for 24 hours after birth just to keep an eye on them. First reading was low but the rest came back fineClick to expand...

Same here, Bobby had a low sugar reading but is fine now.

Congratulations A!! She's beautiful!!


----------



## hakunamatata

mommytobe11 said:


> https://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q638/chestyq1/4518611F-D7F4-417A-9F46-A558D1574646_zpsrhhy5pwy.jpg
> https://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q638/chestyq1/7EA5976E-2A18-458B-92BA-182ED2AED8D5_zpsvrgscf2c.jpg

Congratulations!! So cute!


----------



## hakunamatata

Good luck Claudi and the ladies getting geared up for labor :bunny:


----------



## Delamere19

Feeling fed up. My ds is ill, think maybe a virus. My oh just does my head in cos he panics. He's had a temperature but not a raging one and he's been eating and drinking today and even chatting occasionally. My oh always just thinks the worst and would probably have taken him to hospital if it were up to him. I'm worried about him too but children get ill and sometimes it takes a few days to get over it, we even fell out over it earlier which got me so mad and upset I could barely stand to look at him. It would be so lovely if for once he supported me and was there for me esp as I'm so heavily pregnant and not feeling great. It was bad enough in November when we had to get our dog put to sleep and he said he wasn't strong enough to take him so I had to. I'm dreading going into labour cos he is my only birth partner this time and I can just imagine him flapping around.:dohh:

Got some issues with my dad atm too along with waiting for labour just feeling stressed and pretty fed up x


----------



## melann13

So sorry for your day Del. :hugs:
Hope DS feels better soon!


----------



## xx Emily xx

So sorry you're having a bad day del, hope your son is better soon 

Em xxx


----------



## goldstns

Sry del!


----------



## hakunamatata

Delamere19 said:


> Feeling fed up. My ds is ill, think maybe a virus. My oh just does my head in cos he panics. He's had a temperature but not a raging one and he's been eating and drinking today and even chatting occasionally. My oh always just thinks the worst and would probably have taken him to hospital if it were up to him. I'm worried about him too but children get ill and sometimes it takes a few days to get over it, we even fell out over it earlier which got me so mad and upset I could barely stand to look at him. It would be so lovely if for once he supported me and was there for me esp as I'm so heavily pregnant and not feeling great. It was bad enough in November when we had to get our dog put to sleep and he said he wasn't strong enough to take him so I had to. I'm dreading going into labour cos he is my only birth partner this time and I can just imagine him flapping around.:dohh:
> 
> Got some issues with my dad atm too along with waiting for labour just feeling stressed and pretty fed up x

:hugs:


----------



## Delamere19

Thanks ladies :flower: Been a better day my ds is alot better. Feel shattered cos he got in our bed at 1am til this morning. He never sleeps in our bed so I knew he wasn't well but he was talking and muttering all night as well as fidgeting. Early nights all round!


----------



## melann13

Due date today. Obviously means nothing to this little girl! I have pretty bad nausea though. Ideally that'd be a sign, but I doubt it. Took a short nap and woke up suddenly with acid/puke on its way. I know, disgusting. Nothing actually came out, but I have eaten 3-4 TUMS and still feel disgusting. I had cereal for lunch because I already wasn't feeling great. Doesn't seem like something that I should be getting such bad reflux from.
I could handle being in labor during the Golden Globes, it'd be something entertaining to watch!
Here's hoping for a productive week for many of us!


----------



## Twag

Happy due date Melann hope you little girl takes a hint and comes soon :dust: labour


----------



## mommytobe11

Happy due date Melann!


----------



## Acorn

Hope tonight go better Del! 

Happy due date Melann! Hopefully something will happen soon!

38 weeks for me, yay! I have had a ton of lower back pain/cramping the las two days. I keep thinking I will go into labor, but nothing! I have an appointment tomorrow. Anxious to see if I've made any progress.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Harriet Eve born yesterday (12/01/14) at 39+5 weighing 7lb7

3 n half hours from first contraction to delivery!

Rapid story in my journal if anyone can be bothered to read it!

Hope the other jelly beans come soon!

Em xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Delamere19

xx Emily xx said:


> Harriet Eve born yesterday (12/01/14) at 39+5 weighing 7lb7
> 
> 3 n half hours from first contraction to delivery!
> 
> Rapid story in my journal if anyone can be bothered to read it!
> 
> Hope the other jelly beans come soon!
> 
> Em xxx

Congrats Emily! She's gorgeous and wow what a fast labour! :thumbup:

Sending labour dust to you Melann :dust:

After the night I had with my hips and period type pain I have officially decided I have had enough if being pregnant and I'm ready for my ill man to arrive! Can't handle a few more weeks sleeping like that. Feel shattered. Luckily can just take it easy today cos I'm keeping my ds off nursery today just to make sure he is better.

Any one else having symptoms? X


----------



## Twag

Congratulations Emily she is gorgeous

Del i am with you hips, legs cramping, back ache, bump ache i just want him to arrive now:hugs: hope they make an appearance soon


----------



## claudinator

Awwww Emily what a cutie I love the name!


----------



## Delamere19

Twag said:


> Congratulations Emily she is gorgeous
> 
> Del i am with you hips, legs cramping, back ache, bump ache i just want him to arrive now:hugs: hope they make an appearance soon

Not much between us you are only due one day before me so let's hope they decide to make an appearance soon! Labour spotting is exhausting on its own! X


----------



## mommytobe11

Congrats Emily! She's beautiful!


----------



## lian_83

Congrats Emily! Nice short labour.

So, I'm starting to feel I'll be the last pregnant woman in this thread :haha: 
Major discomfort everywhere, it's a torment just to move in the bed. I needed DH help to switch positions while lying down. To make matters worse, we're experiencing sweltering heat wave in this part of the planet. Last night, I slept less than 2 hours. I was groggy and in bed the whole day but can't sleep a wink since the antiquated AC in this room is no match for the summer heat outside.


----------



## claudinator

I'm 41+1 I am literally the last one pregnant he is not coming out at all.


----------



## Twag

I don't think this baby is planning on coming out anytime soon I think he will end up being a Feb baby :(

:wacko:


----------



## Delamere19

Twag said:


> I don't think this baby is planning on coming out anytime soon I think he will end up being a Feb baby :(
> 
> :wacko:

That's what I keep thinking too. Don't really want to be induced like last time. Had a bit if a traumatic time last time so I'm hoping for a lot easier if possible this time. Just been feeding my 18 day old niece and it was so nice. You really do forget how small they are :cloud9:

Eeeek just noticed that tomorrow I'll be in single figures!


----------



## wrightywales

Congratulations Emily :) x


----------



## wrightywales

Im sorry ladies Ive just looked back through and it seems i have forgot to post in here about Annabelle being born :(

Annabelle Valerie Hope was born on 1/1/14 at 10:10am weighing 7lb 2 1/2 oz 

I was admitted to hospital on the 30th due to high blood pressure which stayed high (Had pre-eclampsia) so on the 31st (my birthday) they decided to induce asap and put me on BP tablets to help bring it down. 10pm I was put onto the induction ward to be started off and baby was monitored for 2 hours and was told my cervix wasnt favourable and it would take some time to work so OH went home at 12am to get some sleep. Started getting regular/strong contractions around 4am but i just thought it was normal. 6:30am midwife came in to check bp give me my tablet and put me on the monitor again to see what was happening. Half hour later she came bk to look at reults. I was having contraction on top of contraction with very little gap inbetween. They had over stimulated me so they took the propress out examined me and i was only 2cms dilated. They told me i was going to L&D and to phone OH so i did. 7:30 they took me to L&D where they gave me pre meds and were talking about c-sec but doc decided to break my waters and see what happens. OH arrived at 8:25. Docs checked me again at 9am and i was still only 2cms dilated contractions had calmed down so when docs changed over they asked if i wanted epidural as it was going to take some time and i said no and they agreed they would check me over again at 12pm to see if i would want it then. 9:55 contrations started getting closer and very fast Annabelle's heart rate was dropping very low with each one. Midwife called for the doctor but ward was busy and at 10:05 i felt like i needed to poo and doc came in and saw the trouble with Annabelle's heart rate and could see that i was pushing. they suddenly couldnt pick her heart rate up anymore and doc agreed i needed to push shes distressed and we need to get her out now 4 pushes and she was out she didnt cry straight away as she was so shocked with everything happening so fast so they took her to stimulate her and give her a clean and then we heard her first cry it was amazing. they brought her over to me and she went on the breast straight away (have had some trouble since tho) I had a second degree tear so the doc came in to sort it out. She injected local anestetic to the area but instead of giving it a few minutes for it to work she started stitching straight away and i could feel it all and it wasnt very nice so glad i had the gas and air to suck on as it was very unplesant. I was so glad when it was all over and we could just enjoy our time with our little girl. She was so worth the pain though.

So sorry its late really thought i posted everywhere i needed too :/

First pic is Annabelle on the day she was born and 2nd is Annabelle with her very proud dad on the 7th :)
 



Attached Files:







Photo1599.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 3









P1000647.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## melann13

Congrats Em, she's absolutely gorgeous and I too love the name!

Sorry to you ladies who are painfully anxious and not due for a couple weeks. DH and I are hiding from everyone since the due date was yesterday and everyone is hounding us. Makes it very hard to try to distract myself. I've given up on her coming anytime soon. Instead I'm just hoping for progress at my appt on Wed since last Wed I was 0cm. If I do have to be induced, I'd at least like my cervix to be favorable. Have tried walking, sex (just once), lots of RLT, acupressure, cleaning pretty hard core, bouncing on the fitness ball, and hot curry. Meeting with my lab remotely this morning, which should at least take an hour of my time. C'mon babies!


----------



## Acorn

Congrats Em! Awesome on the fast birth.

I know I could have a couple of weeks to go. I just wish all this pain and cramping would go away if he's not going to come! I still feel like he could come any time. Anxious for my appointment this afternoon!


----------



## claudinator

Oh weighty she's beautiful, I love the name she's really dainty!!


----------



## Acorn

Just had my appointment. Numbers haven't changed. She just said he was slightly more dilated, lower and cervix softer. So slow progress. She probably just told me that to make me feel better  Midwife is on call wed-sat this week. I'd LOVE for her to be at the birth, so I am crossing my fingers for later this week.


----------



## melann13

Hi ladies,
Just a curiosity...
I was very nauseous yesterday and even got slightly sick while napping. I ate bland foods and the only time I didn't feel sick is while I was eating.
Felt fine this morning, but after lunch (which I kept VERY bland) I laid down (about an hour after eating) again and within 20 minutes I was up with puke in my throat (and that's sleeping quite propped up). It's been 2 more hours and I still feel just sick. I munched on some whole grain cereal and that's the only time I feel fine. I obviously shouldn't just keep eating non-stop, but I feel so sicky!
I was working remotely with my boss today and she said she was very nauseous when she went into labor and each contraction caused her to dry heave. Does not sound pleasant, but if the nausea means labor is coming, I won't worry about it. Any ideas? I don't have diarrhea, but have gone #2 3 times today, which is weird. Baby is moving as normal, although movements are muted a bit as she can't have much room in there!


----------



## Acorn

melann- In my experience, I didn't have nausea until after contractions started, but that doesn't mean anything. I'm not an expert ;) I find that I get nauseous lately if I eat too much and then sleep shortly after. It seems better for me to not have anything for a while before I nap and I do better. I know you waited an hour, but maybe wait longer? Or snack more and have less meals? Are you taking anything for heartburn? Zantac before sleeping might help with the acid. Hope it gets better!


----------



## melann13

@Acorn, I chew tums when I wake up with the acid. I have been snacking on bland things throughout the day. For lunch I had half a baked potato (no sour cream) and some squash and some milk. Yesterday it had been hours since I'd eaten and I still had the problem. It's the fact that it's not going away now and I've been up for 2.5 hours that has me thinking it's more than just laying down. Should be thinking about making supper for me and DH, but I have fish thawed, and the idea of cooking it is revolting right now :)
My belly has been contracted most of the day I feel like. Sometimes it hurts, most of the time it's just rock hard. Menstrual cramps continue as well, but I guess I'm just hoping that some little part of this is productive.


----------



## Delamere19

Urgh feel awful today. Was awake again trying to get comfy and then early this morning I had the worst pain in my bump at the bottom. Lasted bout half an hour and was like one long bad period pain. Got awful headache and just feel bleugh today xx


----------



## lian_83

I feel horrible. Just came back from the docs. From Station 3/5 at 36 weeks, I'm only 2/5 today. That's exactly 2 weeks after. Boo for such slow progress! What's worse is I tested positive for that Strep-B thingy. Totally crushed me. I don't think I'll ever be able to have that all-natural birth after all. I was literally crying all the way home till now. I feel such a failure. With my luck, I'll probably end up labouring for days only to have an emergency C-section in the end. Somehow, I'm tempted to just opt for the elective C-section and this agony now. 
Sorry for being such a Debbie Downer, feeling so crappy!


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Dela

:hugs: Lian - 2/5 is good it is progress at least :thumbup: I was 4/5 at 32 week, 4/5 at 34 week and my 38 week appointment still 4/5 - that is depressing :dohh:
Sorry about the Strep B thing :hugs: i hope it doesn't stop you having the natural birth you are after :hugs:


----------



## melann13

Lian, I'm Strep B + too, doc promised that even though I'll need antibiotics every four hours during labor, that I won't be strapped to an IV. He said that they will just use a cannula and can administer the dose in about 15 minutes every four hours.

Feeling more cramps this morning. Had some contractions all the way to the bottom of my bump last night, but those fizzled out. Weather advisory here today due to snow, so maybe baby will decide that's just the challenge she needed! A 1-14-14 birthday would be fun.


----------



## Piperette

Just a quick one as I am very, very tired. Our little man was born yesterday morning at 1.49am after only 2 hours of active labour weighing 9lbs 4oz. We are already home, but need some rest and sleep, so more info within the next few days.

Lots of labour dust to everyone still waiting....


----------



## Twag

Congratulations Piperette - wow that was quick :wacko:


----------



## Piperette

It certainly was, twag. 

My waters started trickling at around 1.30pm, but no contractions. At 11.45pm my waters completely went with a gush and minutes later contractions started. And two hours later he was in our arms.

I hardly had any signs prior to my waters starting to trickle on Sunday, so don't give up hope, ladies.


----------



## Acorn

Lian- I did not test positive, but the week I tested the midwife said that if I did I could still water birth even. Just on an IV to get the antibiotics. I know it stinks, but keep your head up and shoot for what you want!

Congrats Piperette!!

Very crampy for days now. I feel like he is teasing me! My hormones are crazy and I can&#8217;t stop sweating. Sitting at work with Kleenex stuffed under my pits, ha ha ha.

We&#8217;ve had a lot of snow today. Roads were crappy and I&#8217;m crabby about it. Hopefully roads will be decent when I do go into labor!


----------



## claudinator

Getting induced at 10pm because of severe SPD and contractions fingers crossed for me il have my little boy tommorow.


----------



## melann13

Yay Claudinator! Good luck!


----------



## Twag

claudinator said:


> Getting induced at 10pm because of severe SPD and contractions fingers crossed for me il have my little boy tommorow.

Good luck


----------



## Delamere19

Wow congrats pip!

Lots of luck claudinator! 

Well went to see mw today and she says I have spd. She could tell from how I was walking. No wonder I've been in so much pain at night and now its when I walk or get up to walk. It stops me in my tracks sometimes. Can't believe I never even considered it. Feel like a right moaner but I feel proper miserable at the mo. Feel like being so in discomfort is making me want to cry and then I feel like I'm being soft!


----------



## Twag

What is your pain like Dela i wonder if it i have spd?

glad you have an answer is there anything they can do for you?


----------



## wolfQ

I'm 39 + 1 today, had an appointment earlier. My BP is concerning, the first time it was 120/90 and the second time it was 111/86. Which obviously the first number is okay but she was pretty concerned about the 2nd number. It's been fine up until this point, at an appointment 2 weeks ago it was a little high first time they took it then normal second time. Haven't ever had protein in my urine but now she wants to do the 24 hr urine test so this will be fun carrying a jug of urine around with me at work tomorrow. When I turn in the urine sample I have to get a blood test and a stress test on the baby as well. Also she did a sweep which was quite painful. She's talking induction in a week, I will be 40 +1. I really really really do not want to be induced I was hoping for a natural labor and I don't know if I will be able to do that if I'm induced. If the blood/urine tests come back okay I'm hoping maybe she could just do another sweep and see if that gets things going. Unless this sweep gets it going first. Reading online it doesn't sound like my bp is as bad as she was acting, what do you guys think? Also I'm still only dilated to a 1 and 60% effaced (I was dilated to 1 and 50% effaced last time they checked 2 weeks ago so not much progress).


----------



## melann13

@Wolf, I can't offer much insight, but I just wanted to say that I've never had a sweep, but I imagine that only being dilated 1cm would make it more painful since they need to get their finger up in there. All I can say is that if you have to have it done again maybe it won't be as uncomfortable if you're a little more dilated. I was 0cm at my appt last week, so sweeping wasn't even an option.
Been drinking more RLT this afternoon along with some pineapple juice (which I mixed with frozen Greek yogurt) mmm. Now I'm off to do my baby dance :) (Basically just bouncing up and down and swaying my hips.)


----------



## vtjess423

Just thought I'd give a quick update: I gave birth to my son Ryker James on Jan 11th at 5am. He weighed 7lbs, 6oz & was 19.5 inches long. :) He's a brief birth story:

My water broke at home around 8pm Friday evening with several gushes at home. Got to the hospital around 9 with a huge gush as they were checking us in & several more as I waited to be checked. When they checked I was 3cm dilated & about 60% effaced. Started getting contractions about the time we got to the hospital but they were really irregular & not really progressing. They monitored me for awhile with no changes. So they started me on pitocin to help move things along. My contractions were mostly in my back as they found Lil man was back to back. That was the worst! We even tried several different positions to get him to turn but the little guy is stubbborn & wouldn't turn. Eventually I couldn't take it & asked for an epidural. At this point I was 5cm dilated & mostly effaced but not completely. Getting the epidural was not fun in the least but once it was done I was very glad of it. Pain was gone but pressure was still there. Within 20 minutes I was fully dilated & ready to push. Nurse had me do a practice push and was able to turn Lil man to a better position. Then within 4 pushes he was out. And I was able to hold my lil man! Not a bad experience overall really but I can say back contractions really suck!! We got back home yesterday & are both doing well. He's been great with breast feeding though that seems constant. He's a little piggy! Lol

Sending labor dust to those still waiting!! I hope you get to meet your little ones soon. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Twag

Congratulations he is adorable


----------



## Mallerm

At the hospital being induced. Low fluid and concern about her heart rate. Could be two more days. Not freaking out yet, but definitely a little concerned. Will update when I can.


----------



## melann13

Congrats vtjess, he's gorgeous!

Good luck Mallerm.

Here I am, 40+2, just hoping that at my appt tomorrow I've dilated even a little (last week was 0cm).


----------



## Lucy529

Jess congrats so cute :) 

Mallerm good luck Hun hope it's not to long of a wait before you meet her.

Melann FX for progress


----------



## lian_83

Thanks for the kind words Melann, Twag.. Really means alot to me right now :hugs:

My heart is all-set for an all-natural water birth, but because of the Strep B, the OB said, this is no longer possible. Since my progress is also 'quite slow' then we'll just discuss my 'other options' from next week. I may still give birth normally (not via CS) but we'll just have to be more careful - again 'other options' next week. These are my OBs exact words which absolutely gutted me. 

Acorn, do u think its possible to insist on a water birth if its against the hospital's policy? Makes me feel like this is some kind of an STD or something :( I'm unsure about their policy but the midwife birthing class I attended actually specifically discouraged the swab test, told us to decline the test if ever offered. Midwives were ok to admit anyone in the birthing pool even if untested for StrepB. However, since I took the test, then they might prohibit me. 
----

Congrats vjtess and good luck Mallern.


----------



## Delamere19

Twag said:


> What is your pain like Dela i wonder if it i have spd?
> 
> glad you have an answer is there anything they can do for you?

It's like the baby is butting me with his head in my vagina and it also feels like it really irritates my bladder like a uti pain. My hips are just excruciating and cramp up. If I had known earlier about it I could have had physio but it's too late now. My MW just said painkillers from my doc if paracetamol don't do anything. X

Congratulations Jess he is so lovely. Good luck mallerm.


----------



## lian_83

Del, u could try some yoga moves for SPD, and also always keep a pillow in between your legs. Makes the pain bearable at least.

Update: I think I'm starting to lose my mucus plug. Nothing massive but noticeable. Eeekk.. Hoping this is the start of things. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Twag

Still nothing here I swear I will be the last preggo lady in the Jelly Beans at this rate :wacko:


----------



## flower94

After having tons of labor signs this past week, now everything has seemed to have gone away. :(


----------



## Delamere19

lian_83 said:


> Del, u could try some yoga moves for SPD, and also always keep a pillow in between your legs. Makes the pain bearable at least.
> 
> Update: I think I'm starting to lose my mucus plug. Nothing massive but noticeable. Eeekk.. Hoping this is the start of things. Fingers crossed.

Thanks lian. I have a maternity pillow I have used since early on. Will look at yoga too. 

That's very exciting bout your plug! Keep us updated x

Twag don't worry I'm due day after you and not had anything significant if the last week really. Are you as fed up as me? X


----------



## Twag

Dela I am so fed up and impatient now and I am starting to receive the dreaded "Any News?" texts :grr: :dohh: So depressing saying no nothing happening and getting the same response back of "oh that is because he is nice a comfy in there!" :grr:

Sorry feeling particularly grouchy because I am so damn tired - I couldn't imagine having to deal with a toddler too :hugs:


----------



## melann13

Take a deep breath ladies. I've had to hide my phone and stay off of gmail and FB because once you go past your due date the non-stop messages asking where the baby is are enough to seriously piss you off. My MIL calls DH every day at least once to see if things have changed. I'm glad she's not calling me because I'd flip out at her. DH tells her everytime "We will call you when something happens!" but it hasn't stopped her, so he's taken to texting her a couple times a day just to say "no change." Ridiculous.


----------



## Twag

Oh I have had the MIL start too!! :wacko: DH doesn't answer her so she has started to text me arghhhhhhhh :dohh:


----------



## melann13

Back from my appt. Absolutely gutted. Still 0cm and baby is still high. Doc asked if I wanted to schedule the induction for late next week or have another appt first. I scheduled an appt for next Tuesday (41+2) and assuming I'm at that appt we'll schedule the induction for next weekend (41+5 or 6).
After TTC and feeling like my body was failing me, I now feel like it's happening all over again. Been crying since I left the doctor. Just so beaten down. He said it could still happen any time, but I feel like I'm destined to have induction snowball into a million interventions I don't want. Might as well schedule a C-section now. I'm an endocrinologist and the idea that the hormone cascade just won't happen is scaring me.


----------



## lian_83

Melann, so sorry, i also struggled 5 years ttc..

Dont mean to be a show-off but I think i'm having contractions every 3-5 minutes. Quite painful. Btw, I tried the acu-pressure points given in the video in previous pages.. I just pressed and stimulate the points on my foot for 10 minutes each. Dunno if it has any connection with my bloody show afterwards then this early sign of labour.


----------



## Twag

Melann I am so sorry but it could still happen my friend went for a sweep got told wasn't worth it as nothing was going to happen & to book in induction and that might she had her baby - it can happen sending you lots of labour :dust:

Lian good luck 


I have just told dh about the foot pressure points I have told him this weekend he can give me a good foot massage so hopefully it will start something


----------



## vtjess423

Thanks for the congrats ladies. He's definitely keeping me on my toes added to my 2 year old. :)

I'm sorry to those struggling. I had absolutely no signs before I went into labor so I know it's possible! :hugs: Sending labor dust your way!! :dust:


----------



## Acorn

Congrats Jess!! He is beautiful!

Lian- That really surprises me. The strep-B is in no way an STD, and just lives naturally in some women. You can't spread it by being in the tub. The only reason I can think of as to why they wouldn't want you in there is that you will have an IV. My midwife made it seem like it was no big deal though and that I'd just have to go into the tub with the IV attached if I had it. Are you sure it's hospital policy, or your OB's? Worth a check. I know I had to sign a water birth consent form which was basically a huge list of reasons why they will ask you to get out of the tub and you promising to comply. Strep-b was not one of those things. Worth asking again. I think even if you can't get in the tub, you should still shoot for a natural birth if you want it. Maybe look into a doula for support?

DD did not sleep well last night and has been cranky all day. Makes for one very cranky pregnant lady!


----------



## melann13

I was the one who posted the pressure points unfortunately. Been doing them every day. I've developed bruises so have stopped. 
I would've gone for the sweep, but when your cervix isn't open at all they can't really stick a finger in there to do anything.
Been on the phone with my boss and she gave me good work to do, so at least it's a distraction. She will take it over if I go into labor, but frankly I'm just happy to have something that makes me feel like a productive human.


----------



## Twag

Melann my friends cervix was closed too she was in floods of tears as it was her 2nd attempt & last and that night she had her baby girl - sending lots of labour:dust:


----------



## melann13

Just went to the bathroom and had some brownish pinkish mucous on my liner. Now I just wish I knew if it was real, or just from having my cervix checked today. I didn't have anything last week after my check and don't usually spot after paps. I've had mucous discharge for weeks, but this was the first with color. Here's hoping that even if it is from the doc, maybe he got something going! 
I spent the whole afternoon working on my manuscript for my PhD, which was REALLY good for me. Very distracting and also productive. If I go into labor tonight, all my boss has to do is login as me and hit submit. We originally submitted this paper in fall of 2012. I'm SOOO sick of looking at it! DH came home to work with me this afternoon. We have a nice home office setup in our downstairs. Just having him here was nice even if we were both busy. When I finished just now we both nicely explained to Felicity that we're not waiting for anything but her now. So anytime would be fine. :) Just trying to be positive...


----------



## claudinator

I had 4sweeps, 3gels, 2 pitocin drips annnnnnddddd nothing!
Failure to progress so C-section when they can.


----------



## mommytobe11

claudinator said:


> I had 4sweeps, 3gels, 2 pitocin drips annnnnnddddd nothing!
> Failure to progress so C-section when they can.

That's what happened when I had ds1 :grr: good luck!!!


----------



## Twag

Sorry Claudinator :hugs: but whatever makes sure you and bubs are safe

Melann hope this is the start of something for you :hugs:

AFM - I have an awful chesty cough just what I need :dohh: :sick:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Claudinator - good luck with section!!

Melann - hope this is the start of it for you! 

Em xxx


----------



## goldstns

claudinator said:


> I had 4sweeps, 3gels, 2 pitocin drips annnnnnddddd nothing!
> Failure to progress so C-section when they can.

good luck!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

It all happened so quickly! Jaxson was born last night at 23.45pm, just in time for his due date! He weighed 7lbs 14ozs and he is absolutely perfect. I have a quick but shocking birth story that I will write when I get some more sleep, you won't beleve some of it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Twag

OMG Emmy MASSIVE congratulations he is adorable :hugs:
Look forward to hearing your birth story


----------



## Delamere19

Congratulations Emmy he's adorable! :thumbup:

I'm 39 weeks today.:happydance: Just one week to dd. feel excited and nervous at same time. No signs here really. Just a lot of braxton hicks. 

Everytime I log in someone has had a baby. Hope it's me soon!! X


----------



## melann13

Congrats Emmy! He's gorgeous!


----------



## Twag

Happy 39 Weeks Dela :yipee:


----------



## flower94

Congrats, he is adorable!!


----------



## melann13

I'm going to try the famous Scalini's Eggplant Parm today. Headed to the grocery store in a bit. https://www.scalinis.com/Bambino.htm Not at all convinced it will do anything, but it can't hurt, plus cooking it will give me something to do.
My due date buddy from baby class (who also hasn't had her baby yet) and I are going to get pedicures tomorrow.
More brown mucus this morning, still not sure if it's from the cervix check, I kind of doubt it. Only time will tell.


----------



## Delamere19

melann13 said:


> I'm going to try the famous Scalini's Eggplant Parm today. Headed to the grocery store in a bit. https://www.scalinis.com/Bambino.htm Not at all convinced it will do anything, but it can't hurt, plus cooking it will give me something to do.
> My due date buddy from baby class (who also hasn't had her baby yet) and I are going to get pedicures tomorrow.
> More brown mucus this morning, still not sure if it's from the cervix check, I kind of doubt it. Only time will tell.

Ooh sounds exciting, my sis had her bloody show on xmas eve and kept having it and had her baby early hours boxing day. Fingers crossed for you hun! :happydance:


----------



## Piperette

Evening ladies, just a quick one-handed message.

Just wanted to share two pics, one from the day our latest addition was born together with his brother and the other at two days old.

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







1012016_273128402841999_1452506889_n.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 8









1526193_274237179397788_789383390_n.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## claudinator

Joseph Gabriel hart was born at 4pm weighing 7'13


----------



## Acorn

Congrats Emmy!!! Woo hoo!

DD was waking again last night. I hope this is not a new trend, I don't need that AND a newborn to deal with at night. She did have a fever yesterday afternoon and dh took her in, and they couldn't find anything. Hopefully it was nothing, and she will be back to normal soon.


----------



## hakunamatata

Congratulations on the new arrivals!


----------



## hakunamatata

vtjess423 said:


> Just thought I'd give a quick update: I gave birth to my son Ryker James on Jan 11th at 5am. He weighed 7lbs, 6oz & was 19.5 inches long. :) He's a brief birth story:
> 
> My water broke at home around 8pm Friday evening with several gushes at home. Got to the hospital around 9 with a huge gush as they were checking us in & several more as I waited to be checked. When they checked I was 3cm dilated & about 60% effaced. Started getting contractions about the time we got to the hospital but they were really irregular & not really progressing. They monitored me for awhile with no changes. So they started me on pitocin to help move things along. My contractions were mostly in my back as they found Lil man was back to back. That was the worst! We even tried several different positions to get him to turn but the little guy is stubbborn & wouldn't turn. Eventually I couldn't take it & asked for an epidural. At this point I was 5cm dilated & mostly effaced but not completely. Getting the epidural was not fun in the least but once it was done I was very glad of it. Pain was gone but pressure was still there. Within 20 minutes I was fully dilated & ready to push. Nurse had me do a practice push and was able to turn Lil man to a better position. Then within 4 pushes he was out. And I was able to hold my lil man! Not a bad experience overall really but I can say back contractions really suck!! We got back home yesterday & are both doing well. He's been great with breast feeding though that seems constant. He's a little piggy! Lol
> 
> Sending labor dust to those still waiting!! I hope you get to meet your little ones soon. :hugs:

So darn cute!! Lots of hair like Bobby!

I was so relieved to get the epidural too.

I can't imagine how painful it'd be to have back labor like that. 

4 pushes is awesome!! I'm jealous - I pushed for an hour!

Congrats hon!


----------



## Delamere19

Congratulations on finally having your baby claudinator. 

My sister had a back to back labour but when she arrived at hospital she was fully dilated so only could have gas and air :wacko:

Been trying to bounce on the birthing ball but it kills my back :cry: I'm not at dd til next Thursday so I am going to try and be patient but its not easy. Feel like any symptoms I had have lessened like the periody feeling. So who knows when he will decide to show :shrug:


----------



## Twag

Congrats on the new arrivals


----------



## Delamere19

Acorn said:


> Congrats Emmy!!! Woo hoo!
> 
> DD was waking again last night. I hope this is not a new trend, I don't need that AND a newborn to deal with at night. She did have a fever yesterday afternoon and dh took her in, and they couldn't find anything. Hopefully it was nothing, and she will be back to normal soon.

Acorn I can empathize. My son has been ill for a week and its really unsettled his sleep. He usually does a solid 12 hours but he's been waking, talking in his sleep, crying and just generally not sleeping great. He seems to be on the right side of it but its exhausting esp being so pregnant and taking care of him during the day and add to that I'm not sleeping cos I can't get comfy, needing to pee and insomina. Hugs to you, hope your dd is better very soon x:hugs:


----------



## Delamere19

@twag any signs of labour yet? How are you? X


----------



## Twag

Nothing here still low back ache & twinges but i do not think it is anything :shrug:
you?


----------



## Delamere19

Twag said:


> Nothing here still low back ache & twinges but i do not think it is anything :shrug:
> you?

No nothing really. Still a week yet I guess. X


----------



## goldstns

Congrats Emmy..cant wait to hear the story


----------



## Delamere19

Another restless night! Was up at 4 am watching tv. :wacko: so ready for weekend so OH can help with DS and I can rest. It's pointless even having an early night cos I get such bad pain in my hips I know I'll end up getting up in the early hours. 

Could do with popping into town cos its OH's birthday on 27th and I want to be organised in case I'm otherwise engaged! I have his gift just need cards and wrapping paper but it's a bit grey and miserable out. Will decide in a bit whether to go or not. 

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Acorn

*DH's birthday is Feb 11th. I already have gifts and a valentines present ready to go in case I am too busy after  I didn't think to have cards ready. I should do that too! 

Sleep is a distant memory. I just really want to be rested when he decides to come. DH is home this weekend, so that would be good for me!*


----------



## melann13

I'm spoiled as I don't have other kids at home (just two whiny cats), but I make sure to take a nap every afternoon (sometimes I only sleep 15-20 minutes, other times it's like 1.5hrs) so that I'm well rested when labor kicks in. Just woke up from one a bit ago, so labor can start anytime right?


----------



## Acorn

Those were the days melann :) Enjoy! And yes, you should go ahead and have that baby!! I have 9 days until due date and I am whiny. I can only imagine how you feel!

We are hitting up Buffalo wild wings tonight. Doubt it will do anything, but it can't hurt!


----------



## melann13

Thanks Acorn, I had plenty of work to do this week (from home) which helped me pass the time, but it's getting harder and harder. I've had a couple emotional break downs. I feel like my body is failing. I'm so uncomfortable and don't feel well. At first I welcomed the nausea and diarrhea because I thought it was leading somewhere- but obviously not. Induction will be the end of next week (just before 42), so there is an end in sight, but I'm very scared of induction and feel like if it's scheduled I'll just work myself up leading up to the appt. At least if it's spontaneous I can't freak out ahead of time.
Good luck with the Buffalo wild wings. I've tried acupressure, curry, the famous eggplant parm, pineapple juice, raspberry leaf tea, nipple stimulation and the yoga ball. DH and I may give it a go tonight. Last time was a week ago. I wish I would at least "start" to dilate on my own. On Wed, I was still 0.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Ok so here goes the birth story and the first 3 days with baby, I better write it down before I forget everything! 

So Wednesday (my due date!!) I woke up moaning that nothing was happening, couldn't feel anything waa waa waa. At lunch time I started getting period pains that I had been feeling for a few days and when I went to the toilet I wiped and there was some brown mucous. I felt excited but also thought it could still be days. Carried on the day as usual. I had a bath inthe afternoon when the period pains were hurting, i put sage aromatherapy oil in the bath as I had read this can bring on contractions (big tip if you are still waiting for your baby to show up!!) By 5pm when I was watching the chase I noticed the period pains were coming in waves and had worsened.mby this point I had also had bright red mucous when wiping. I didn't know what a contraction should feel like though so I thought it should feel like more than period pains (really really really bad period pains) and I thought I should feel my tummy going hard and I couldn't. Joe was at work but my mom was at home with me. I bounced on my ball, I felt so hot I had hardly any clothes on and a fan on me! My mom used a app on her phone to time the contractions!? We didn't know if they were or not, I knew it hurt but I just didnt know what to expect. Anyway they were coming every 5 minutes and lasting 40 seconds each. Wow I thought that's quite close together and regular, maybe this is really happening! Joe got home at 6.30 and by this point I was in pain, hanging on to him and sitting on the ball. Contractions were coming every 4 minutes and lasting 50 seconds. At 7pm I called the labour ward and asked them if I should come in and they said yes so we got all the bags together and called our lift to the hospital. 

I live on the 6th floor of a building and I'm contracting every 3 minutes by the time we were leaving around 8pm. The bloody lifts were broken, both lifts!! So I walked down 6 flights of stairs contracting every 3 minutes!!!!! Not fun. I think I should sue the management of the building.

Got in the car and drove 20 minutes to the hospital. Contractions in the car was awful cus i was sat in the fromt seat with no one to hang on to and no ball to bounce on or fan blowing on me, i was desperate to get there! Just as we were pulling up to the hospital another car was coming towards us, you know when there isn't enough room for both cars to pass so one has to give way well this car just stopped as if to say he wasn't going to move. We had cars behind us though so we couldn't move anywhere, this car needed to reverse but he wouldn't!!! Oh my god Joe got out the car "my wife is having a fucking baby now move your car before I move it for you" the guy driving it up until this point had been sitting there so cocky refusing to move and then he just saw Joe screaming, me contracting and he he reversed straight away! What a prick!!! 

We got inside the hospital and I got in a wheel chair to be taken to delivery, I could barely sit down. I was pretty sure I was in labour at this point!! :haha: but I was still dreading someone examining me and sending me back home! Contractions every 2-3 minutes lasting 50-60 seconds at this point. 

When we got there it was about 8.30pm and midwife shift time change. This is when the worst hour of my life occurred. As we came in there was no one on the desk but I could see the office full of midwives having a jolly laugh and a giggle at the end of their shifts. There were 2 other pregnant women sat down in chairs who appeared to be waiting too but they weren't in labour, if they were then you couldn't tell cus they were just sitting like normal people waiting for a bus. I was manic by this point and soaked through with blood so I was scared! 

This mean looking woman came out and said "who are you? Did you call before you arrived?" I said yes and explained what was happening to me and she said "well there is 6 women before you waiting to be seen so get in the queue" 

Yes. That's right. Shocking treatment. Basically they were really busy and there were no triage rooms free or midwives to assess me before they can accept me on the labour ward. Even though I could see about 5 midwives just sitting around having a cup of tea!!

So I waited in a corridor. I was screaming by this point, please someone help me, I was crying, the other pregnant women were getting up and going and telling the midwives to see to me but they kept saying I had to wait!? I was in so much pain, bleeding everywhere and I could feel immense pressure between my legs, I thought it must be the waters. I don't understand why I was left there for over an hour just standing in a corridor. For all they knew I could have been about to deliver!?? I could have been 10cms, the baby could have been in distress, they knew nothing?? All I can think is they assumed I was a dramatic first time mum in labour. But even so....a corridor!!!??? 

Eventually I saw new midwives walking in for their shift so I grabbed on and screamed at her please help me please. She took me in the toilet to look at the blood and to listen to baby's heartbeat. Yes the toilet! Baby was ok. 

Back in the corridor. I was sat right outside the two triage assessment rooms and the whole time I was there no one had been in or out of them. It made no sense. Suddenly all the new midwives on shift turned up and I was taken into be assessed. 6cms dilated! I had got to 6cms in a corridor on 2 paracetamol! I got whisked into delivery room at 9.20pm. 

I was using gas and air and constantly running to the toilet cus I was sure something was coming out between my legs! I kept crossing them I couldn't stand the pressure! I was begging for pain relief, epidural! But they hadn't enough staff to give me one. I asked for pethadine but they needed 2 midwives to sign off on it so I had to wait. I had no midwife with me, let alone 2!! 

It got to about 11.15pm so I had been on gas and air for 2 hours. They came to give me the pethadine and I had to lie on the bed for the injection, I couldn't lie still my body was contracting one on top of the other and I could feel my body had started to push by itself, weirdest feeling I had no control over it! The midwife said "Emmy are you contracting?" I said it was doing it by itself lol so she checked me and could see the head!! I knew I was labouring fast but no one believed me!! She said I could push at 11.20 pm so I pushed and at 11.45pm my beautiful boy came out. He had the cord around his knock so he was blue but as soon as they took it off he was on my chest crying and pinking up. He was perfect.

He weighed 7lbs 14 ozs and was born just in time, 15 minutes left of his due date. Can't believe I woke up that same morning thinking he wasn't coming out! It's so amazing what our bodies do.

I had 2nd degree tears so had stitches which were fine, I felt like superwoman by this point! I was bleeding quite a lot so they gave me an injection to help my uterus contract and put me on a drip for 4 hours. I had booked a private room so Joe could stay with me but they said they were all taken. Not only were they all taken but the entire post labour maternity ward was full with no bed for me. So I had to be moved to another delivery room which they had made into a makeshift maternity room by putting a room divider down the middle of the room and another lady and her baby were on one side and I had to go on the other! I got moved there at 3am. To make things worse there was only one bell to press to call for someone and that was on the other ladies side of the room!! I was on a drip and couldn't get up so if I needed help I was fucked! It was shocking!! The other lady wasn't English so she couldn't understand me it was a nightmare! 

So I was left there till 10am the next morning when Joe was allowed back. So happy to see him! Luckily Jaxson slept the entire time and I lay watching him I couldn't sleep a wink!

I had breast fed him at delivery but I couldn't get the hang of it again by myself. No one else came to see me while I was there to help me with anything! 

They discharged us at about 3pm, couldn't wait to leave! I'm so proud of myself for coping with the treatment in that hospital!!

Jaxson has been a little angel since we came home but I really really struggled breastfeeding. He wanted it constantly! A breast feeding support worker came out to help me. He was latching on properly but it was just really hurting my nipples. Plus he wanted it all the time, as soon as he fell asleep he would wake up for more! It meant I could never go to sleep! I kept trying for 2 days but by last night I decided to formula feed. No midwife has come out to see me so i havnt had anymore help or advice so I just went for it. Jaxson feeds well on the bottle he drinks and then sleeps which gives me chance to rest! Also Joe can feed him which means we can take it in turn to sleep. We still have the same problem which is that Jaxson won't be put down to sleep and refuses to go in the Moses basket. He just wants to sleep on our chests. So we take it in turns. It's working much better so I think I made the right decision. 

I love him so much he is so handsome I will post some pcs they took on first day in hospital xx


----------



## mommytobe11

Lol I love that your OH gave that guy in the car hell, Emmy! :haha:
I can't believe the way you were treated during delivery though :nope: and I wish you had more support when it came to BFing. It's so important the first time (or even second time, like me!) around to have as much support and information as possible. But I'm glad you're able to get rest and enjoy your little guy! :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Emmy I'm sorry the nurses were so awful! Glad you and LO are ok. Congratulations!


----------



## Acorn

Oh my Emmy! I can't imagine being treated that way. I am so sorry! I am glad you are both ok! The fact that no one came in to help you nurse the first night probably very much contributed to you not breastfeeding. I had a horrible time nursing the first time around and I had great support. Without it I am not sure I would have kept going. It's not easy!!


----------



## Delamere19

Emmy you sound like you had an awful time. :hugs: at least you got your beautiful baby but maybe you should complain about the way you were treated. 

I'm up with insomnia,night sweats and pain from my hips again. :cry: I'm beginning to dread nights. I'm so exhausted I just want to get at least one good nights sleep it's so frustrating.:wacko:


----------



## Acorn

I'm sorry Del :( The night sweats are the worst for me. So hard to get good sleep!

Last night I slept funny and my shoulder hurt all day. Hoping that it will feel better tomorrow. Complained to DH this morning and his response was "Well if you went into labor, I bet you'd forget all about it". Ha, if only!


----------



## goldstns

Emmy, that's crazy. I'd totally complain!!


----------



## lian_83

Just a quick note, my baby boy is born last Jan 16, just a few hours after my last message here. Labour was surprisingly quick and straightforward. When I arrived at the hospital, I was already 5 cm dilated. For some reason, my water never broke and I delivered my baby inside his sac. Had my water birth after all, after a short discussion about my g-strep management. The pain was torment but did not last long as my boy just slid down the canal in a few pushes. when I was pushing I knew that I could either hold back the urge the to push by switching positions or just let go. I chose the latter just to get it over with. Tore up quite badly as a result, but it was over in just over an hour inside the pool. 

Trying to cope with the gruesome feeding schedule as my little one is a certified night owl. 

Good luck to everyone,


----------



## xx Emily xx

Congratulations Lian! 

I'm with you on the night owl, Harriet is so alert between 10pm and 1am! 

Em xxx


----------



## Twag

Congratulations Lian

No sign here still :(


----------



## Piperette

Afternoon ladies,

Before I start forgetting things, here is my birth story:

I woke up last Sunday at 39+3 and the day started like any other. Had some breakfast, tidied the house a bit as I figured it could't hurt in case LO would make an appearance within the next few days. At 1:30pm I went to the toilet and felt some water trickling, but not lots like with DS1. I decided to take a nice shower and slowly get everything ready. I also got in touch with my mum to come over to look after DS1. I felt very relaxed and in control. I had since spoken to the hospital who advised me to come in when I am ready to confirm it was indeed amniotic fluid and take it from there. Around 5pm we went to the hospital where they confirmed it was amniotic fluid, the CTG was fine: baby's heart rate fine, but only one mild contraction within half an hour. I was told that I needed to stay in as either way they class the rupture of the sac as the beginning of labour, even without contractions. They also inserted an IV catheter as after 6 hours after the rupture they give antibiotics to avoid infection.

I sneakily went back home to see DS1 again briefly and as I figured there wasn't much point just waiting in the hospital if nothing was happening. Got back to the hospital for 8pm, when I had something like 1 or 2 mild contractions. I was given my 1st dose of antibiotics and the on-call midwife went back home as I was not dilated at all, but she said she thinks we'd see each other again later that night and she'd only be a few minutes from calling her. I was hoping that things would start off on their own as I was told if nothing had happened by the morning, they would start inducing me and I should prepare myself for potentially 2 days before having the baby. :neutral:

OH and I were given a family room on the labour ward, basically a room with a double bed and TV, radio... quite cosy really. Got about an hour of sleep before waking up to needing the toilet. Went to the toilet and back into bed when I felt more fluid. It was more of a gush, which is what I had with DS1. At 11:45pm, about 20 minutes after my waters breaking completely, the contractions started... lasting about 45 seconds each, but only about 2.5 minutes apart. The midwife told me earlier that night that we needed about an hour of strong contractions that needed breathing through to open the cervix sufficiently, but from the intervals and strength of contractions I knew she had to come earlier and she arrived at the hospital at around 0:15am. When she examined me, I was already 4-5cm dilated and truthfully in quite a lot of pain. With DS1 I never got an epidural as things happened too quickly and there was no time for it anymore, so I had to go with gas and air only. I immediately told the MW that I wanted an epidural and she said it was probably wise due to the strength of my contractions. She called the anesthetist, who arrived shortly after, but when she examined me again (about 4-5 contractions after the last examination), I had dilated to 8cm. She then proceeded to tell me that she is wondering if giving an epidural would be counter-productive as I had done so well already with just gas and air and she would have to give me something to slow down the contractions for the anesthetist to be able to put the epidural in and if by the time it worked fully, I would already be fully dilated and ready to push anyway. She advised me to stick to the gas and air only and good old-fashioned midwifery. I trusted her and even though it didn't feel like it at the time I am glad I did. At 1:49am after about 5 pushes our little sunshine was born, 57cm long weighing 9lbs 4oz. Although he was bigger than expected I did not suffer any tears. We were then given lots of cuddle time before being transferred to the maternity ward where the wee man and I were able to cuddle up in my bed, which I thought was lovely as we spent the first few hours of his life just snuggled up together. It is possible to leave the hospital early here, but is not the norm as you usually stay in around 5 days, so the nurses and doctors were a bit surprised when I kept asking what the chances were for us to leave the same day. Due to the wee man's weight, his blood sugar was a bit unstable to start with, but by late afternoon we were allowed to leave. :happydance:

Although due to the extreme pain I was in, I felt a bit cheated out of an epidural again and having to do it all on just gas and air, I am glad I trusted the midwife and went with her advice. I realise that my labour was even though short very intense due to my waters breaking and I appreciate that my labour experience was very positive and I would not want to change it for anything.

Sorry about the long essay.

P.S.: I wish someone had prepared me for the afterpains after a 2nd or more birth.


----------



## goldstns

Still here cheering those on that r waiting for their bundle of joy!


----------



## Acorn

Yay Lian!! Congrats :) So happy that you got your water birth! My first was born inside her sac of waters too. Interested to see if that will happen again this time around. 

39 weeks today!


----------



## Delamere19

Congratulations lian!:happydance: well done doing it on gas and air!

Still nothin to report here!


----------



## melann13

41 weeks today. I was hoping for at least a new fruit ;)

Been quite crampy today. I woke up early this morning with light contractions 10 minutes apart (not really painful). They faded though. Since then, I've just felt like my period is coming. Going to go for a walk with DH as it's actually quite warm right now.


----------



## Boozlebub

Out of nowhere my waters broke at 5 am this morning! Currently in the hospital, only 1 cm dilated but they are keeping me in! :)


----------



## Piperette

Woohoo, Boozlebub. Good luck, I hope labour progresses quickly for you and you'll hold your baby in your arms in no time. Have you got any contractions yet?


----------



## lian_83

Melann, boozle - seems like this is it for u.. More :baby: :dust:


----------



## Boozlebub

Having quite regular and strong contractions. Been almost 8 hours since waters broke and they will check me again soon. Hoping for some progress!


----------



## Twag

Good luck ladies

Still no sign here :(


----------



## Boozlebub

Quick update: 4-5cm dilated already! Fingers crossed I'll have my little boy in my arms tonight!


----------



## melann13

I'm still in limbo land. Made it through the night just waking up once an hour or so due to discomfort. This morning I have a migraine (usually due to estrogen for me), and more pelvic and back pain. Still waiting for regular contractions, but at least it seems like something is going in he right direction, even if I still end up induced.


----------



## Piperette

Boozlebub said:


> Quick update: 4-5cm dilated already! Fingers crossed I'll have my little boy in my arms tonight!

I think there's every chance. Good luck and lots of quick labour vibes.


----------



## Delamere19

melann13 said:


> I'm still in limbo land. Made it through the night just waking up once an hour or so due to discomfort. This morning I have a migraine (usually due to estrogen for me), and more pelvic and back pain. Still waiting for regular contractions, but at least it seems like something is going in he right direction, even if I still end up induced.

Sending you lots of labour dust melann :dust:

Nothing much happening here apart from had horrible back ache all morning which feels like its coming through to my front and period type cramps. Oh and woken up to a bunch of cold sores on both sides of my mouth. :growlmad: as if I don't feel attractive enough right now! Think the lack of sleep is making me run down. Sigh.


----------



## Acorn

Good luck Boozlebub!

Went to lay down at 10:00 last night and was still wide awake at 3:30...not good! I was crampy all night. Now I am horribly nauseous. Hopefully this is headed somewhere. When you get less sleep pregnant than if you just had a newborn, I think it's time for baby to make his way out! Appointment this afternoon. Hopefully I am moving along.


----------



## melann13

Had pink mucous this morning. I've had lots of yellow and brown over the last week, but this was the first pink. Now no more. Hoping it's progress!


----------



## Twag

Good luck Melann


----------



## mommytobe11

Good luck, Acorn and Melann!! Hope your babies make their appearance soon!


----------



## Delamere19

Well had a bath and changed my bed so hoping that ill have a better night. Gonna take some paracetamol and keep my fingers crossed. Can't take not sleeping properly for much longer. 

Any more news on any babies being born? X


----------



## Piperette

Lots of labour dust to those of you ladies still waiting... :coffee:

Just thought I'd share two pics: left pic is DS1 and right one DS2, I reckon you can tell they are brothers. :)

2nd one is of the wee man sleeping earlier. :cloud9:

https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj63/roddypiper_photos/Brothers_zpsece4f864.jpg

https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj63/roddypiper_photos/P1060972_zps8a721886.jpg


----------



## Boozlebub

Topias Henry was born this evening at 18.06 weighing 3525g and is 50 cm long. He came at exactly 39 weeks totally out of the blue! Not even had any BH before!!!

Laboured only on gas and air! The hardest and most painful thing I have ever done but oh is he worth it! I am so in love <3

Good luck to all those still waiting!


----------



## salamander91

I had my baby on the 18th at 10.24PM! I went in for induction on the 17th had 2 pessary's which didn't work on the 18th they broke my waters and started the drip. After 8 hours on the drip and not feeling contractions (the doctor actually joked I must have had a secret epidural! Lol) I hadn't dilated anymore and ended up having a csection. Flynn weighed 9lb 2oz! I just got out of the hospital this evening and feeling pretty good considering! 

Good luck to all the ladies still waiting xx


----------



## Ameli

Congrats on all the new babies! Good luck to all still waiting it out!


----------



## Acorn

Piperette- so cute! Def related ;)

Congrats on new babies!!

Appointment went well today. 3cm dilated. She thought by the last 24 hours, that things would happen soon, but admitted how hard that is to predict  I was able to take a sick day and get a nap after my appointment. I needed that so bad. Hopefully I can get a good nights rest tonight and have this baby soon!


----------



## Twag

Congratulations on the new babies 

1 day to D day 

i have a midwife appointment this morning hoping for some good news 
worst night yet i was crampy front & back all night & got the worst back pain all down the left was horrible:(

i want my baby boy now


----------



## Lucy529

Congrats on all the new babies. !!


----------



## Piperette

This made me think of some of you ladies here. Hope it can make you chuckle while you are waiting. :winkwink:


----------



## Delamere19

Piperette that's funny! :haha:

Twag sorry you had such an uncomfortable night. I actually slept in longer blocks last night but still feel but cranky today. Feel bad but definitely have less patience with ds at the moment. :cry:

Nothing happening here. Going for a coffee with my sister and niece this afternoon whilst ds is at nursery. Looking forward to bit if chill out time. Got my mw appointment at 4.15 but don't expect anything much to happen.


----------



## Twag

So baby I now 3/5 engaged and all in the right position for birth at least!
Midwife told me to take paracetamol, hot compress & baths for the pain I am in she said he may be on a nerve which is causing so much back pain for me today!

Booked in for a sweep next Wednesday 40+7 at home and will then book induction too if needed! She is thinking he may be out by then and she will be visiting me with baby instead - I hope she is right!!


----------



## Piperette

Ladies, I really hope that things will start soon for you all. I know how it feels, LO came at 39+4, but it felt like ages, especially when the professionals start talking about eviction plans.

For what it is worth: When I asked my MW on things that can be done to help things along, she suggested walking etc., but said that one of the best methods is making love. Up till then I thought it was the climax of the woman that would maybe start contractions and whilst this can be the case the main reason why sex is effective is that the sperm contains prostaglandin, which is responsible for inducing labour. So even if you can't get comfortable enough, as long as your OH's can do their part. :winkwink:

We DTD on Sunday morning and for me it certainly worked as I went into labour that day and had our little man shortly after.


----------



## Twag

I keep mentioning to DH about DTD he just will not go there :nope: but tbh with the amount of discomfort I am in right now the thought eugh no thanks lol :wacko:


----------



## melann13

Well, we DTD twice in the last 4 days or so, but alas... here I am.
Bloody show yesterday and today, but at doc this morning I still have a closed cervix, although 80% effaced. Fluid is starting to get low and hospital is pretty booked, so I'm going in in 5 hours to start the ripening process and then pitocin. Very nervous. Pray for us! 
It's surreal to have a timeline. Came home and repacked the hospital bag. I added lots to the labor bag since I'll be there starting this afternoon. Movies, games etc. I REALLY wanted to avoid induction, but certainly wouldn't put baby at risk. Hopefully she's here by tomorrow night!


----------



## Twag

Good luck Melann


----------



## Delamere19

Good luck melann. X

Had my mw appointment this afternoon and she booked me in for a sweep friday if I haven't had baby by then. She said they offer three sweeps before they go down induction route and like to do them every 48 hours so if I have one fri and then nothing then will go to birth suite where they will do another sunday and again tue at normal appointment if nothing.:wacko: Feeling very nervous now talk has turned to trying to get labour started. Eeeek! X


----------



## Twag

No fair Dela mine do one at 40+7 & then to induction :(

i have to wait until next week before I get a sweep


----------



## melann13

Sweeps weren't an option for me since I'm not dilated at all :(


----------



## Delamere19

Twag said:


> No fair Dela mine do one at 40+7 & then to induction :(
> 
> i have to wait until next week before I get a sweep

Its amazing to me how just because you live in a different area the policies are so different. Sorry you have to wait twag. Hopefully you wong need a sweep and baby with come on his own. :thumbup: She actually offered a sweep on my due date at first but her diary was full.


----------



## Twag

Hope you don't need all those sweeps Dela & your little one arrives soon too


----------



## Acorn

I keep checking on here for a birth announcement melann! I hope things go smoothly for you! Stinks that you can't avoid induction, but it sounds like it really is best for baby at this point. Hoping thinks move quickly for you dear!

No talk of a sweep here yet, but I don't think my midwife expects to see me next week. SO hope she is right!!


----------



## Delamere19

I don't actually know if I can have a sweep cos I don't know if I'm favourable or not x


----------



## Delamere19

Happy due date Twag! X


----------



## Twag

Due date and no sign everything from yesterday seems to have gone :dohh:

But I slept really well last night and actually feel really good today :) like happy & rested so that has to be good :thumbup:

I think my midwife will attempt the sweep either way as it is the only one but obviously if it is looking totally unfavourable the induction is booked & I am guessing if it looks good to go it isn't :shrug: tbh I have no idea as this is my first :wacko:

Deal I think it is so annoying here in the UK how it is so different from area to area me & my friend live just down the road from each other but different surgeries & her midwife is very different to my own :wacko:


----------



## flower94

1 week to go until due date!! I didn't make it to my due date with my daughter, went into labor at 39+4, so here's hoping for another slightly early baby. Have my 39 week app today and hoping they'll check me to see my progress. I was checked at almost 37 weeks and was 1cm, still thick, baby at -1 station. They haven't done another check since they tend not to until closer till due date - hopefully today is close enough!


----------



## mommytobe11

Good luck, melann! Hope it all goes smoothly!

Happy due date, Twag!


----------



## Delamere19

Good luck with the sweep twag! When is it? X


----------



## Twag

Next Wednesday Boo but midwife & I are hoping he is here before then FXd


----------



## Delamere19

Twag said:


> Next Wednesday Boo but midwife & I are hoping he is here before then FXd

Oh doh I thought you meant today, but I do remember reading that you had to be a week over. Its my pregnancy brain :dohh:


----------



## Twag

No worries lol


----------



## Acorn

I had a really good night of sleep last night...finally. Now's the time to come baby!


----------



## melann13

Well, at the hospital. No baby yet. Got the cervix ripener at 6pm yesterday. Contractions got stronger around 2, water began to leak, fully breaking around four. There was meconium, not unusual at 9 days overdue. Without pitocin the cintractions got very strong and by 6am I was 3cm (the ripener I got doesn't work for everyone, so they were pleased.) contractions got very strong. I was doing really well breathing through them. But at some point they were no longer stopping, completely nonstop. I was becoming disoriented and couldn't move. The tub helped for awhile, but they were back to back for over an hour and the nurse became concerned that I'd pass out. So now I have an epidural and they started low dose pitocin to make sure contractions didn't stall out. Not what I originally intended, but it is what it is. Nurse is hopeful she'll arrive by 7. I'll be checked shortly. Before the epidural and pitocin I was 5cm. Keep praying for us!


----------



## Piperette

Little whinge here: DS1 had another croup attack last night. :( It was the 2nd in 6 weeks. Thankfully we were prepared for it, but scary nevertheless.

Then this evening he's been sick everywhere. :( Poor big brother.

Not quite how I imagined our 1st few weeks as a family of four to be. *sigh*


----------



## Twag

Melann good luck hope your baby girl is here soon :dust:

Pip sorry to hear your boy is ill :hugs:


----------



## Acorn

Piperette- Poor kiddo! Sickness has been going around everywhere around here. Really hoping we don't get hit!

melann- Praying for you girl! I hope that baby makes her way soon! Sorry it didn't go quite as planned. Some babies are just stubborn!


----------



## Delamere19

Woo hoo it's finally my due date!! :happydance: nothing of significance happening really, had awful backache in the night. Feeling rough this morning and just really really want a good sleep! Got to take my son to get his latest vaccinations at lunch time and the thought of it feels a bit much at the moment. I don't drive so will have to either walk or get the bus. Hopefully once I'm up and dressed I will feel more human!

Piperrete hope,your son feels better,my son was I'll all last week. It's hard work esp with a new baby.

Melann I hope that you a now cuddling your baby girl! :hugs:


----------



## Twag

Happy Due Date Dela


----------



## despttc

Del, happy due date!

Mel, Good luck!


----------



## Delamere19

Any news from melann? 

Still nothing happening here. Starting to feel like I will be one of the last ones left here! X


----------



## Piperette

Del, your little man will sooo be worth the wait.


----------



## Delamere19

Piperette said:


> Del, your little man will sooo be worth the wait.

Thanks pip. I am excited to meet him. Even though its my due date I still am finding it surreal to think I could have him anytime! This whole pregnancy has flown by. During the night I feel like I've had enough and am so ready cos I am so uncomfortable but during the day I don't feel as bad.


----------



## Twag

Dela i will be right here with you :hugs:


----------



## Piperette

That's exactly how I felt, Del. :hugs:


----------



## Acorn

Due date is Sunday. I am getting anxiety about hitting that date. I have been weepy all day. I just want to go into labor. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## lian_83

Acorn, Twag, Melann - All the best. :baby:


----------



## Delamere19

Not long to my sweep! Feeling nervous! Need to try and do a pee sample, I keep going and forgetting to do it! Least my OH is off this afternoon in case I feel crampy or anything he can look after ds. 

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## Piperette

Exciting, Del. Fingers crossed it will kick things off for you. :coffee:


----------



## melann13

Felicity Jo FINALLY arrived at 7:45 on the 23rd, 39 hours after being admitted for induction, 29 hours after my water broke. By that point I was 41+4. The wonderful thing is that she has a full head of hair and is very alert. Feedin is going very well so far too, which is why I was so afraid of drugs. But the epidural was definitely necessary in this case and after 3 hrs of pushing, they assisted with the suction which got her out in 2 more contractions. Will take good pictures soon, we've just been staring at her gorgeousness. 8lbs 4oz. 21 inches


----------



## Piperette

Woohoo, congrats melann and welcome to the world, Felicity Jo. :happydance: What a beautiful name too.


----------



## Twag

Congrats Melann 

Dela good luck i am very jealous of your sweep

AFM no sign yet :dohh:


----------



## Ameli

Congrats, Melann! :happydance:


----------



## Delamere19

Had my sweep. It was uncomfortable but not unbearable. She managed to get one finger in and said my cervix was soft but still far back. I think it might take another one or two before anything happens. Had some tightenings but she said I would from the exam but not had any show or plug or anything. Got another sweep booked up at the hospital Sunday at 3. It's my oh birthday Monday so he might end up sharing it! X


----------



## Acorn

Yay Melann!! So happy for you!
Delamere- Glad the sweep went ok! Hopefully things start moving
I was 3 cm dilated on Monday. Cervix was really soft at that point. I am tight and crampy all the time. The fact that I appear so close and he isn&#8217;t moving is driving me mad. Tried me pump yesterday and nothing happened. I was sure it was going to work, and was super weepy and disappointed.


----------



## Twag

Glad the sweep went well Dela

i am considering trying my manual pump but a little nervous like is it ok to do?


----------



## Delamere19

I might be jumping the gun as its only 7 hrs since the sweep but I dont think anything has changed, I haven't even bled or anything. Only thing I have had is tightenings but she said I would. Gonna go sunday if nothing has happened and if I'm still same ill let them do another but I'm not sure I want a third one. Just want to get an induction booked if 2nd sweep is unsuccessful. Need an end in sight.


----------



## Piperette

Del, :hugs:.

I really feel for you ladies still waiting. I only went to 39+4, but was getting quite impatient as with DS1 I had him at 38+3.

If it is any consolation we are going through our 1st growth spurt here, so LO is pretty much constantly attached to me feeding. I think I'm in for a looong night....


----------



## Acorn

Twag said:


> Glad the sweep went well Dela
> 
> i am considering trying my manual pump but a little nervous like is it ok to do?


I did it last time with DD and it brought on labor for me. The midwife on the phone said I shouldn't have done that because it can bring on strong contractions. I discussed with my midwife at my appointment this week and she said to go for it. She said the only concern with it is doing it for too long could cause distress to the baby. She said that 5 min at a time is safe and fine to do. After 5 min, stop and wait an hour or so if you want to try again. I just tried once yesterday. Figured if it didn't work, he wasn't ready and I would try again in a day or two. Also, FYI- I have produced colostrom every time I have tried it.


----------



## Twag

Hmmm i might leave it then i don't want to waste the good stuff or upset him i guess he will come when he is ready


----------



## Acorn

Your body will make more colostrom, so I wouldn't worry about that part of it. I did it Thursday, and decided not to try again until tomorrow since my body obviously wasn't ready.


----------



## flower94

Getting so fed up. I have SPD and the pain is becoming unbearable, to the point where I can barely move. Laying down hurts, so I really haven't been sleeping. I went into labor at 39+4 with my daughter, so hoping to have this little guy soon.


----------



## Delamere19

flower94 said:


> Getting so fed up. I have SPD and the pain is becoming unbearable, to the point where I can barely move. Laying down hurts, so I really haven't been sleeping. I went into labor at 39+4 with my daughter, so hoping to have this little guy soon.

I really feel for you flower. I have spd and it's getting worse. I am finding sleep impossible. I'm 2 days overdue. Got a feeling I'll end up being induced like I was with my ds. Hope your boy decides to come soon! I had a sweep yesterday but I don't think that it did anything. X


----------



## Acorn

Having contractions this morning! About 6 min apart. Also had my bloody show this morning. Pretty sure today is the day!


----------



## Twag

Good luck Acorn

i am officially going to be the last lady standing at this rate :wacko:


----------



## Piperette

Woohoo, Acorn, good luck and fingers crossed this is it for you.


----------



## Delamere19

Acorn said:


> Having contractions this morning! About 6 min apart. Also had my bloody show this morning. Pretty sure today is the day!

Woo hoo:happydance:good luck acorn!

Hey dont worry twag I'm still here!:hugs:


----------



## melann13

Sorry you guys are feeling late, my LO was 41+4 by the time age was born!

Home now. Her sweet going home outfit lasted an hour before she pooped through it :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Delamere19

Urgh wide awake at 12.45 so I've got up for a bit. Sciatic going down my leg is giving me grief this last 24 hrs. Actually dtd today in the hopes that it might kickstart labiur but nothing. Was a real effort tbh and felt like a beached whale!

Congratulations melann, your little girl is gorgeous x


----------



## Twag

Melann she is adorable <3

still no sign here


----------



## Delamere19

No signs here either. Got another sweep at 3 up at the hospital. 2nd of 3. Feel shattered cos I was up with insomnia and bad hips alot if the night. Luckily I can relax today as my ds is at his nannas and she's keeping him til we get back from hospital x


----------



## Twag

Good luck with your 2nd sweep Dela


----------



## Delamere19

Anyone else apart from myself and twag waiting for their babies?


----------



## flower94

Still waiting here!


----------



## Delamere19

Not many of us left is there!! X


----------



## Piperette

Not waiting for my baby anymore, but certainly waiting patiently for the remaining babies to arrive :coffee: ... can't be long now... January is almost over. :winkwink:


----------



## Twag

I think my baby is going to end up being a February baby :(


----------



## Acorn

Blake Patrick was born January 25th at 9:25 pm. 8 lbs, 9 ounces, 21.5 inches long. 2 pounds larger than my first, that was a shocker!!

I got to have my water birth and labor and delivery went smoothly. He had meconium follow as he came into the tub, so they had to quickly cut the cord and take him for evaluation, which broke my heart. He is doing great though. I unfortunately had hemorrhaging shortly after and it took many different tries of medicine and massaging before I had to get petocin to get my uterus to contract and the bleeding to finally slow. Very scary, but I am doing better now. Lost a good amount of blood, so I am just recovering from that. Blake is doing wonderful and I am soo in love!


----------



## Twag

Congratulations Acorn


----------



## Piperette

Congratulations on the birth of your little boy and welcome to the world, Blake Patrick.

He is beautiful. Make sure you take it easy now, Acorn and get some rest.


----------



## flower94

Congrats!!!


----------



## Delamere19

Congratulations acorn. He is adorable. 

Went for sweep no 2 this afternoon and she said im still the same as fri. Cervix is still posterior and thick and she cant get 2 fingers in comfortably. Still a chance I suppose but she thinks ill be having a third sweep tue. Looks like my lil man is quite comfy. Maybe a feb baby here too!


----------



## Ameli

Congrats, Acorn! He is gorgeous!!
Good luck to the remaining ladies!!


----------



## lian_83

Congrats Melann, Acorn!

Twag, Del, Flower - We're all rooting for u. Hope your Jellybeans show up before the end of the month.


----------



## claudinator

Baby Joseph, Gabriel Hart was born the 01/16/14
On his aunt/god mothers birthday. 
He weighed 7'13 he's beautiful and he has brown eyes. 
I taught long and hard about posting my birth story and decided not too
As what happened me was a rare occurrence my sil is a midwife and explained that what happened was extremely rare. Most important Joseph is excellent a beautiful baby I'm getting better and healing still want another next year!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## geordie_gal

Its my due date and no sign. 
Think I'm having a feb baby x


----------



## Delamere19

Had quite a bit of bloody show and alot of discomfort since I went to bed. I've got up for a bit as I cant handle it in bed atm. Wonder if this is the start of something...........


----------



## Piperette

I bet it is, Del. Good luck. :happydance:

Claudinator, congrats on the birth of your little boy. He is adorable.


----------



## Delamere19

Claudinator congratulations he is beautiful xx

My pains subsided after I got up for an hour but just been to the loo and got awful backache and tummy ache. Something is def going on, had more show too. It's my oh bday today and he kept saying he didn't want to share it! I'd say there's a chance he might! Lol


----------



## Twag

Congratulations Claud 

Good luck Dela


----------



## xx Emily xx

Congratulation melann, acorn and Claudinator! Beautiful babies!!

Good luck to the ladies still waiting, hope it won't be for long. Del fingers crossed this is it!

Em xxx


----------



## Delamere19

Well still here. Having bloody show on and off all day and random cramps and pains. Got a feeling this may go on.......


----------



## Twag

Still no show here but i feel like i have a tight belt or band around my lower bump & back squeezing me but i don't :wacko: also i feel him moving low right in my foof


----------



## goldstns

Congrats ladies!!


----------



## flashy09

geordie_gal said:


> Its my due date and no sign.
> Think I'm having a feb baby x

Due same day as you and also no signs! In fact I think I have less Braxton Hicks the last two days than all last week! Thought second babies were supposed to come sooner....


----------



## geordie_gal

I'm SICK now. 
I have a sweep tomorrow which I'm nervous about. x


----------



## lian_83

Claud, Joseph is gorgeous. He also shares the same bday as my boy Tk. I also want another one soon. :haha: but of course, i haven't even healed properly yet.


----------



## Twag

6 days overdue still no sign :(
sweep tomorrow


----------



## Delamere19

Im still here too! Had an uneventful night after cramping all day. Had a tiny bit of plug this morning and bad period tummy ache. Meant to be in at mw this afternoon for my last sweep. Just wish they would induce me already. Its exhausting feeling like this. 

Twag you poor thing too. It's so frustrating isnt it x


----------



## Twag

It is Dela the whole nothing going on is bringing me down & I'm not sleeping either 
really hope my sweep does something tomorrow 

good luck with yours :hugs:


----------



## claudinator

Oh lian your the same as me just read your story, still in allot of pain and sore but definitely want snother


----------



## Delamere19

Thanks. Good luck with yours too x

Do you just get one? I have mixed feelings about getting another one. Might get her to examine me first to see if all this in last 24 hrs has changed anything. I hope at the very least we are both cuddling our boys by weekend x


----------



## Twag

I get one tomorrow if they can do it & my induction booked if they cant do one then I think i maybe offered another before the induction date :shrug:


----------



## Delamere19

Twag said:



> I get one tomorrow if they can do it & my induction booked if they cant do one then I think i maybe offered another before the induction date :shrug:

They offer three here so maybe same for you? 

Think these babies are too comfy. Shame we aren't comfy! X


----------



## Twag

My friend who is the same area as me she is due 3 days ahead of me she had her sweep attempt Sunday with no joy they are trying again today but she is booked in for her induction on Friday :shrug: 
guess i will find out tomorrow


----------



## Delamere19

Well went for my appt. Can't believe it but my cervix is still the same! All this discomfort and pain and nothing has changed. She did the final sweep anyway and booked my induction. Have to wait til next Thurs when ill be 42 week's. She tried to get me in earlier but unless the consultant asks for it you have to wait til at least term + 12. Feels good to know I have an end in sight but bit gutted I have to wait another week and two days. *sigh*


----------



## Twag

:hugs: hope baby comes before then


----------



## Piperette

Awww, Del, I am sorry to hear that and can't believe they let you go over so long.

Back to plan A then: love making, lots of walking (if you still can, I was struggling at 39 weeks) and bouncing if you have a birth ball.

Come on, you little January Jellybeans, you've got about three days left now... :coffee:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Del I really recommend having a bath with sage aromatherapy oil in it. That started off my labour into proper contractions after a few days of cramps and show. I also bounced on my ball a lot which helped relieve the pain of SPD if nothing else. I know it sounds like a long shot but try the bath with sage. Xx


----------



## Delamere19

Piperette said:


> Awww, Del, I am sorry to hear that and can't believe they let you go over so long.
> 
> Back to plan A then: love making, lots of walking (if you still can, I was struggling at 39 weeks) and bouncing if you have a birth ball.
> 
> Come on, you little January Jellybeans, you've got about three days left now... :coffee:

We dtd the other day and if was so exhausting. Not least cos when I got in a position I was stuck like a beached whale. It was a means to an end more than anything and we had a laugh about it. :blush: Been walking but will carry on trying to stay active. 

Emmy thanks for the recommendation. Ill def look into it. :thumbup:

Trying to stay positive. He could still decide to make his way here before induction I guess. The waiting is a killer :nope:


----------



## Acorn

Thanks ladies!! Crossing my fingers for the rest of you!!


----------



## melann13

Del, it's probably little consolation, but when I went to be induced I was 0cm.
Once they got the monitors on they realized I was contracting every 6-10minutes (I just felt crampy). All it took was the ripening agent to kickoff full labor. So, my body was very ready to go into labor, just needed a kick start. Probably would've happened on its own in the next day or two, but checking in and getting settled before being in true labor was pretty nice.


----------



## flower94

It's 3am and I can't sleep. I started having gas pains last night and tmi, loose bm's... Woken up around 1 and still having the pains like I've got to go but can't?! Plus have sudden energy and just can't sleep. Hopefully this means something is starting! Got 40 week app at 9am.


----------



## Piperette

Sounds promising, flower. I felt like I needed the toilet, but couldn't. Minutes later my waters broke and soon after labour was well and truly underway.


----------



## Delamere19

melann13 said:


> Del, it's probably little consolation, but when I went to be induced I was 0cm.
> Once they got the monitors on they realized I was contracting every 6-10minutes (I just felt crampy). All it took was the ripening agent to kickoff full labor. So, my body was very ready to go into labor, just needed a kick start. Probably would've happened on its own in the next day or two, but checking in and getting settled before being in true labor was pretty nice.

Thanks melann, thats good to know. I am hoping being my second baby he might come quicker if I do get to induction x


----------



## geordie_gal

Its ridiculously frustrating. Sick of it coming to bed time every night and still no baby. x


----------



## flower94

Doc app went well. 2cm, 70% effaced and -1 station. Non-stress test scheduled for Monday but she says there's an excellent chance I won't make it until then. Let's hope she's right!


----------



## Srrme

I hope everyone who is still waiting has their babies soon! :hugs:


----------



## Twag

Still waiting think induction is likely :(


----------



## Delamere19

Morning. Still waiting here too. Had an awful night with my hips and woke up with really bad tummy ache and backache that took about 10 mins to go. It actually made me cry but I think it's just because I am so tired and can't take much more of bad nights.:cry:

On countdown now, 7 days to induction.


----------



## Twag

Same here Dela awful night
sick of going to bed every night & wondering will it be tonight and then it is another day!

midwife coming to check my blood pressure again today


----------



## flower94

Feeling so achey, have only slept 5 hours in two nights due to it. So hope I go soon, this is getting discouraging since my first was 2 days early.


----------



## Delamere19

Feel like I spend all the time moaning but my mobility is so bad these last few days its really painful. I'm starting to get quite emotional which is not like me. Urgh. Oh well another day nearly done and dusted. X


----------



## Acorn

Checking in today and thought I'd see some new babies :( So sorry ladies! I know it's uncomfortable and so hard to wait. 

Things are going pretty well here. Blake is doing great. DD is in love with him and although she has been acting out a little, she hasn't been jealous and loves him to pieces. She has been very jealous in the past of me holding babies, so it's been a VERY pleasant surprise that she has taken to him so well.

I am slowly recovering. Having so cracking/bleeding with nursing. This happened with dd too, even though she was latching correctly. I thought the 2nd time around it would be much better, so that's a bummer.


----------



## Delamere19

Acorn said:


> Checking in today and thought I'd see some new babies :( So sorry ladies! I know it's uncomfortable and so hard to wait.
> 
> Things are going pretty well here. Blake is doing great. DD is in love with him and although she has been acting out a little, she hasn't been jealous and loves him to pieces. She has been very jealous in the past of me holding babies, so it's been a VERY pleasant surprise that she has taken to him so well.
> 
> I am slowly recovering. Having so cracking/bleeding with nursing. This happened with dd too, even though she was latching correctly. I thought the 2nd time around it would be much better, so that's a bummer.

Ah acorn so sorry that you are finding breastfeeding so hard. I'm planning on doing it again. I had lots of problems last time so I feel anxious about it too. Hope it gets better soon.

1 week overdue today:dohh: not really any other signs apart from more show and tiny bits of plug. 

How did the bp check go twag? :hugs:


----------



## Twag

BP was lower today than yesterday but still a little higher than they like :wacko: they are coming to check it again Saturday to be safe! 
i am still spotting, very achy & twingy & apparently according to midwife having tightening's :wacko: :shrug:


----------



## Delamere19

Twag said:


> BP was lower today than yesterday but still a little higher than they like :wacko: they are coming to check it again Saturday to be safe!
> i am still spotting, very achy & twingy & apparently according to midwife having tightening's :wacko: :shrug:

At least they are keeping a good eye on you. :thumbup: I think I could cope if I wasn't having the aches and period tummy and back etc. When I was pg with my ds I went over and was induced at 10 days over but all I had was slight period backache. Nothing compared to how I've been this time. Next thurs feels like an age atm. I'm excited for you, monday will be here soon! X


----------



## Acorn

Delamere- Last time around it took us 6 weeks to get the hang of breastfeeding. This time around I at least know what I am doing. I have some cracking/bleeding, but I know how to treat it and I think it will be ok soon. Just stinks that I couldn't prevent it to begin with.


----------



## Delamere19

Acorn said:


> Delamere- Last time around it took us 6 weeks to get the hang of breastfeeding. This time around I at least know what I am doing. I have some cracking/bleeding, but I know how to treat it and I think it will be ok soon. Just stinks that I couldn't prevent it to begin with.

I really struggled with anaemia after ds and I had an infection so it wasn't successful for me unfortunately. I saw my sister get cracked and bleeding nipples and she was in pain. Mine bled some too. I hope it heals soon for you as it sounds like you will be great at it . Im trying to be positive but im actually scared bout bf this time x


----------



## Delamere19

Been having some irregular contractions since about 4 am. Had bout 6 or 7 and wow they hurt! Not had one since 6.30 though so its nothing yet.x


----------



## Twag

Good luck Dela really hope baby comes before next Thursday for you :dust:

a lot more brown spotting during the night last night hoping it means my body is gearing up if not yo go into labour on its own this weekend then at least to make induction a quick process


----------



## goldstns

GL del!


----------



## flower94

Good luck!


----------



## Sorsha

I haven't been posting in a while as things got really busy in the last few months, but I just wanted to say congrats to all the moms whose LOs have arrived and good luck to those still waiting, and to report that our LO arrived last Wednesday, just one day after his due date. :)

The first week was rough (breastfeeding troubles leading to him losing a little more weight than ideal, and a lot of stress getting on track), but I think (knock on wood!) we've turned a corner. Won't know for sure until the midwife appointment on Monday. *fingers crossed* Other than that he has been the sweetest baby ever. :awww:

Here's Lucas (in his most frequent state):
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## flower94

Having contractions about 20 min apart and some bloody show - hope this is it for me!


----------



## Twag

Good luck Flowers 

Congratulations Sorsha

10 days overdue i have been spotting since Wednesday but still no baby so induction Monday is looking very likely :(


----------



## Delamere19

My baby finally arrived on Friday 31st. Isaac Anthony was born via water birth weighing 8lb at 6.52pm. He had the cord around his neck and around his body so it was a bit traumatic at the end and hes very mucusy because of it. Been feeding in bits and pieces. He looks massive compared to his brother when he was born. I had to have stitches and feel pretty rough. 

Good luck to the ladies left x


----------



## Piperette

Congratulations Del and welcome to the world, Isaac Anthony.

I wondered with your silence if you'd had him, Del. Looks like he decided to be a January baby after all. :winkwink: Now get some rest and enjoy your boys.


----------



## Acorn

Woo Hoo! Congrats Del!!


----------



## lian_83

Congrats Del! Great job with the water birth. I also had stitches which is still bothering me even after more than 2 weeks. 
With regards to breastfeeding, I used the Lansinoh (?) - pure Lanolin nipple cream from day 1. Works perfect for me, at least for these past 2 weeks, LO has been feeding well and I don't have any kind of nipple pain. If u have tried it before, maybe u can switch to another brand.. That's what the midwife told me.


----------



## melann13

I too use lanisoh. My nipples did chap and bleed at the beginning. I found that putting the lanolin on before showers helped. Once the first round of skin came off they've been doing much better. They stung horribly for about 4 days but now barely any pain. I have only been using the lanisoh once a day or so now. 9 days old!! Good luck ladies!


----------



## Twag

Congratulations Dela

still pregnant guess baby didn't want to be a January Jelly Bean :(


----------



## Delamere19

Thanks ladies. So exhausted, isaac had such a good first night then last night really made up for it! Think im lucky if I managed an hour sleep in total. He really is struggling with mucus bless him and then he was feeding for over an hr at a time. Still a learning curve as we discovered his feed me cry is like a scream of pain! A bit disturbing at 2am. He is so lovely though. Will try to post a photo x


----------



## Delamere19

Just a quick one to say good luck twag for your induction tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## Piperette

Good luck and quick labour dust for tomorrow, twag. Can't wait to see pics of your LO.


----------



## Piperette

BF'ing went pretty smoothly with DS1. So much so that he BF until last May when he was 33 months.

First night with DS2 was great, but 2nd was quite exhausting as the milk wasn't in and with him being quite a heavy baby at birth, he was VERY hungry and unsettled that night. Thankfully the milk came in the next morning and MW said I had done a great job just keep giving him the breast even though there wasn't much there for him duri g the night. The frequent putting him on that night was not too great for my nipples though and they were extremely sore for about a week or so. Used some Lansinoh and thankfully all is going well with the feeding now.


----------



## melann13

Good luck twag! Looking forward to your good news!


----------



## flower94

So, had my baby!!! Kayden Joseph was born at 10:58 am weighing 8 pounds, 10.2 oz and 20 1/2 inches long - over a pound bigger than his sister!! Contractions started around 3:30 am, weren't very painful.. 20 minutes apart, semi-regular but thought they were just braxton hicks. Had a few and woke up hubby around 4:30 in the morning, telling him I might be going into labor in a day or so and that I was having trouble sleeping. I sat on my birth ball and we played a few games of monopoly on the Xbox until 6am. By now contractions were 15 min apart and more painful, but I thought they were constipation pains, to be honest. I felt enormous pressure, similar to being constipated.. but couldn't go! I called my mom and had her come down just in case.. she arrived around 8am. By then I'd taken a bath and was now having pains 7 mins apart, but I could still manage them. I was still in denial a little, since my daughters labor had been more intense. 8:30 am we hopped in the car for our 45 min trip to hospital, which turned into an hour trip due to slick roads. By the time I got in the car there was so much pressure I could hardly walk, and still I was convinced I needed the bathroom and would have to use it before he came. As soon as car ride started, contractions were a mere 3 min apart, but still manageable. I talked and joked between them, finally thinking I was in true labor. We got to the hospital around 9:30am and checked into the ER, but ended up waiting for 15 minutes for someone to take me up to L&D... all while I stood there rocking through contractions! 10am and a nurse finally checked me, expecting me to be 4 or 5 cm.. I was at 9!! Her eyes got huge and she told me not to move, that if my waters went it'd be time to push. I was wheeled into a delivery room and waters broken at 10:30 or so, once the midwide arrived from her house. I started to become very scared, knowing how bad pushing would hurt.. after almost half hour of pushing and screaming, and one minor tear that didn't need stitches, Kayden Joseph came into the world!! And to think I thought he was a poop..
 



Attached Files:







598740_10100898391977447_1737282113_n.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 1









1656305_10100898388369677_595201676_n.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 1









1689252_10100898393195007_1230109177_n.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 1









1795489_10202442922970620_167555104_n.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Twag

Congratulations Flower

Induction today hoping it goes to plan & he gives in with his stubborn baby routine lol
thanks for the well wishes ladies i will update when I can


----------



## goldstns

Good luck twag! 
congrats flower!


----------



## claudinator

Good luck twag it'll be all over you soon!


----------



## geordie_gal

Good luck Twag stalking to see how it goes x


----------



## Delamere19

Thinking of twag. Wonder if she is in labour right now xx


----------



## Acorn

Good luck twag!


----------



## lian_83

All the best Twag!!

Welcome to the world Kayden!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Good luck twag, hope things are going smoothly

Em xxx


----------



## Delamere19

Finally here is a pic of Isaac @3 days old. He has slight tongue tie and has started with jaundice but overall he is doing great.:baby::thumbup:

Congratulations on baby kayden flower :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20140204_030729.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## geordie_gal

Booked my induction today for 8th of Feb when I'll be 41+5 x


----------



## Twag

Baby Elliot was born 3rd Feb weighing 8lbs 7ozs - he is perfect <3


----------



## Piperette

Woohoo, congrats Twag and welcome to the world Elliot. Looking forward to some pics and more birth details. 

:flower:


----------



## melann13

Congrats Twag!!


----------



## geordie_gal

Congrats! xx


----------



## flower94

Congrats!!

The house is messy as hell and hubby says he's too tired to take care of it... it's driving me nuts and keeping me from relaxing. How much activity is acceptable a few days postpartum? Is cleaning the house OK?


----------



## lauraclili

Just listen to your body Flower. If you want to do a bit of light housework it should be fine but not if it hurts you or causes you to bleed more than you have been. 

xx


----------



## Delamere19

House work can wait. Just take it as easy as possible. Tbh I think men are pathetic. You have been through all that and THEY are too tired. It's a joke. My oh is useless at night. He said to me to wake him if he fell asleep. I'm like hello, you should be looking to make sure I don't fall asleep when I'm up all night feeding! Gets me so mad I just tell him to go to sleep cos I stand seeing him fight it and look so pathetic. Probably hormones but it drives me mad.:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## goldstns

Flower, I'm the kind of person that always over does things...so id say light house work is fine. Maybe if he sees u doing it or sees the product of u doing a bit, he'll offer to help.

happy one month bday to my baby!


----------



## Delamere19

goldstns said:


> Flower, I'm the kind of person that always over does things...so id say light house work is fine. Maybe if he sees u doing it or sees the product of u doing a bit, he'll offer to help.
> 
> happy one month bday to my baby!

Happy one month to you wee one goldstns. That's flown by xx


----------



## Srrme

Have all the Jelly Beans been born now? :D


----------



## Radiance

Srrme said:


> Have all the Jelly Beans been born now? :D

Not yet!! We have a handful in the facebook group still!:thumbup:


----------



## mommytobe11

Delamere19 said:


> House work can wait. Just take it as easy as possible. Tbh I think men are pathetic. You have been through all that and THEY are too tired. It's a joke. My oh is useless at night. He said to me to wake him if he fell asleep. I'm like hello, you should be looking to make sure I don't fall asleep when I'm up all night feeding! Gets me so mad I just tell him to go to sleep cos I stand seeing him fight it and look so pathetic. Probably hormones but it drives me mad.:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

ugh I couldn't agree more. DH thinks because he goes to work all day that he doesn't need to do ANYTHING. He told me he'd help me with DS1 bath and bed time. Does it happen? Nope. When I mentioned it last night, he said "but I gave him a bath the other night" as if that means it bought him a few more weeks/months of not doing it :growlmad: And while I did bath/bed last night, DH took a nap on the couch. When I came back downstairs after showering myself, he was awake and the living room was still a complete mess from DS playing all day. You'd think he could at least pick up the clutter while I do everything else. :grr: 

Sorry, we just fought about this last night so it's still fresh.


----------



## Acorn

Congrats Twag!!

Flower, I would be ok cleaning, just don&#8217;t do too much at once.

DH did a half day yesterday because our toddler was stressing me out. So when he got home he made himself lunch and took the baby and laid down on the couch with him to "put him to sleep". Which meant he was going to try and nap with him. Oh, I let him have it! He acts tired a lot...even though he sleeps through the night while I am getting up to nurse and change the baby. Drives me mad! He at least does help with cleaning. I just need him to make sure I am taking care of myself.


----------



## xxemmyxx

I found the first couple of weeks it hurt to do too much but this week I have felt much better. I would leave it, let it get messy and you will naturally feel ok to do more. If it really bothers you ask OH or your mum or a good friend to help you. I know what you mean, mess still stresses me but I try and tell myself it's not important, my health and baby are priority!

My OH has been amazing,I do need to ask him to do stuff instead of it just getting done but if I adk he does it and he is so involved with his son, he even does one of the night feeds when he has to go to work all day. I am extremely lucky I know! But I do still find things annoying like he will give baby a bath and I will go into the bathroom and the bath is still full, dirty clothes on floor, nappy in bag on floor etc etc and then I do the clean up operation! He thinks he has done me a favour, he doesnt realise that when i do bath time i clean up too. But that's men for you :haha: they can't be as good as us!


----------



## claudinator

3weeks after, mastitis 3blood transfusions, a blood clot and both of us with colds we are on the mend. Unfortunately my husband got a week off work so I was on my own with baba my DH works from 6.30 to 7.30 so we do be like the walking dead come evening. We love our little guy so much and we went for lunch and dinner on Tuesday for my 30th birthday!!


----------



## goldstns

Go to www.babyleggings.com and get 5 free leggings when using code "bemine14".... I believe it goes til V-day and u'll have to pay for shipping


----------



## geordie_gal

9 hours til my induction. EEEEK. x


----------



## goldstns

geordie_gal said:


> 9 hours til my induction. EEEEK. x

good luck girl!!


----------



## Twag

Good luck Geordie


----------



## Twag

https://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t88/tanyaparker_01/9263566afd6ed24a919c97992b890d12.jpg

My gorgeous boy Elliot was born at 10pm 3rd. Feb 8lbs 7ozs
i am so in love i cannot describe the overwhelming love i have 

quick birth story whilst i lay here looking at my beautiful sleeping son

so we left the hospital big mistake lol went to McDonalds as my last food treat & plus i was starving then went to my Mums house (dogs were there and she is closer to the hospital) so before we left the hospital as Annie said i was having back pain & cramps
so by the i got to my Mum (prob half hour/45mins from when we left hospital) i was having contractions 3min apart lasting 42 seconds 
called hospital back in we went 
i was now favourable to have my waters broken so L&D said they had a spot in an hour!
from that point pains got worse as they did another sweep & i had some co-drydamol
my waters then went on their own gradually no big gushes like in the movies & omg the intense pressure low down the as horrible!
i was sick threw up all the food i had eaten that day dohh
so i put on my Tens (which was fab & got me through the labour) but i caved i was in so much pain (back labour although he wasn't back to back) i had a shot of pethidine at 2ish this didn't stop the pain but did give me chance to chill out & relax between contraction's 

when i was checked again at 4pm i had gone from 2cms to 8cms so was taken to delivery!
there i had gas & air which was fab & i got the hang of straight away & my Tens
i went onto labour Elliot that way giving birth on gas & air & tens machine 
i had to be cut to get him out it is only small tho & i have no tearing at all 
i have already had a wee & a shower go me lol

he has fed & only cried for a second when dh just left us i fed him now he is fast asleep on me 
he is such a content little one but has been very awake since birth eyes wide open 

dh is was fantastic during it all he amazed me he even ended up business end as he held my leg up whilst i pushed 
he helped me shower, feed & dress & dress Elliot before he left to go home
i am so in love with my boys


----------



## Delamere19

Congratulations twag. So glad you finally have Elliott. Hes gorgeous xx


----------



## vtjess423

I hope everyone is doing well!! :hugs: It's been a while since I've checked in here. My laptop charger stopped working so I've pretty much been without a computer since Christmas and without being at work I haven't been able to get on much. Finally bought a new charger and my laptop is up and running again. Yay!! LOL It's been pretty busy here taking care of my newborn and my 2 year old. My older son has been sick on and off so I've had him home with me a lot and hubby hadn't had much time off work so most of the time it's just the three of us plus the new puppy we were crazy to get about 2 weeks before I had Ryker. :wacko: So needless to say it's been crazy around here. 

Congrats to all of the babies that have been born in my absence. I hope everyone is doing well and healing nicely. I hit 4 weeks pp yesterday and am still bleeding lightly. I stopped at about 4 weeks with my older son only to have it come back a week later for a few days so I'm going on a bit longer this time. I still have to make my pp appointment in two weeks. I've been procrastinating calling. :) Other than that, Ryker is doing well and growing like a champ. He hasn't been back to the doctor since 2 weeks so I'm not sure what he's weighing now but I'm sure he's over 8lbs by this point. Newborn clothes are starting to get a little small on him and I'll probably start putting him in all 0-3 month clothing soon. He's so much bigger than my older son! He was in preemie for a few weeks and then newborn until he was about 3 months old.... Just a bit different this time around. :thumbup: 

Anyway, I just wanted to check in and see how everyone was doing. Is everyone planning on continuing to post here or has everyone moved over to the parenting threads? I'm hoping with my computer back up and running I can get on here more. Take care, everyone!!


----------



## Srrme

goldstns said:


> Go to www.babyleggings.com and get 5 free leggings when using code "bemine14".... I believe it goes til V-day and u'll have to pay for shipping

Thanks! Just ordered some for my boys! :D I can't believe it would have cost over $60.00. :lol:


----------



## despttc

Moms!!!!


----------



## geordie_gal

My January Jellybean arrived 9th Feb, Jared Harrison Darbyshire Goodfellow 9lb 3oz
Birth story in birth story thread :)
x


----------



## despttc

Wow! Geordie, your marriage is in under Four weeks time? God bless!!!


----------



## Piperette

Is there a new thread following this one or has everyone disappeared? :shrug:


----------



## claudinator

Baby joe at 4and a half weeks best guy ever!! He was on the boob 7weeks exclusively. 
Post your pics ladies. 
Also I want another!!! Fingers crossed soon!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## want2bemommy

We are all on Facebook now- our group has the same name &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## claudinator

Thanks for the invite.


----------



## wrightywales

wow can't believe how far along some of you ladies are ;) lol 

Hows everyone who's not in the FB group getting on?

claudinator - hes a cutie :)

Piperette - yep we are on facebook now not all of us though. Would be realy nice if we all were


----------



## goldstns

I Dont have fb...sry. we r great...still breastfeeding. She's 16 lbs.just started solids and found out she's allergic to fruit. Also just getting over pink eye. My milk isn't keeping up with her, so will be introducing formula soon. She usually sleeps from 630-130am, feeds, then sleeps from 230am-530am and we get up for work...on weekends shell go back down till 730ish. How r your babies sleeping?


----------



## wrightywales

Annabelle sleeps well. She sleeps from between 9-10pm until 7ish have a feed and sleep for a few more hours. She suddenly started waking up around 2am for an extra feed and shes slowly going down the centiles on weight chart so HV suggested we start her on solids a little early and she seems to be loving the new flavours so far and back to her normal sleeping pattern.


----------



## goldstns

wrightywales said:


> Annabelle sleeps well. She sleeps from between 9-10pm until 7ish have a feed and sleep for a few more hours. She suddenly started waking up around 2am for an extra feed and shes slowly going down the centiles on weight chart so HV suggested we start her on solids a little early and she seems to be loving the new flavours so far and back to her normal sleeping pattern.

Just wondering...is she on breast milk or formula? If formula...how much milk do u give her before she goes down for the night? Soon we will be giving her formula for her night time feed and was wondering how much to give our baby. We hope this will help her sleep longer.


----------



## xx Emily xx

How did I miss that there is a fb group?! Is it private? 

Em xx


----------



## wrightywales

goldstns Annabelle is breast fed so Im no hope with how much to give for last feed sorry hope someone can help you with that. Maybe do a full bottle see how much she will take If she finishes it and still seems hungry do another oz If she doesnt finish it note how much she has taken and then you know what to make :)

Emily It is a private group add me on Fb and I will invite you to the group https://www.facebook.com/newlifebeginsnow?ref=tn_tnmn My names Anita Carr


----------



## melann13

We're good here! Felicity is just over 15.5lbs. Still just breast fed (expressed bottles when I'm at work). We're waiting to start solids til closer to 6mos. Planning to do baby led weaning, so no baby food over here! (within reason, will probably do some that I make just for variety). Dr. said I may want to give some formula at 6mos to get her extra iron. I looked at her like she was bat shit crazy. BFing is going so well. LO has held her growth perfectly. We'll get iron through fortified cereal if needed, but I don't see the point in introducing formula to a baby that's EBF and doing so well.
She goes down between 6:45 and 7:15 each night, wakes around 1:30 to eat, then back down til 6:45 - 7:15am. Had a few nights of two feedings this past week, but I think it was just a spurt, and she had a cough that would wake her up sometimes and I think she'd wake up and realize that maybe she wanted to eat. Course my LO also has happy hour frequently, and by that I mean she wakes up around 4. Doesn't cry, just blows raspberries, laughs, squeels and enjoys overall merriment for no particular reason in the dark. It's adorable. Except when I'm exhausted and just want peace! Just keep reminding myself it could be SOOO much worse. LOVE being a mommy!


----------



## hakunamatata

That's silly he suggested formula at 6 months. Like you said, iron fortified cereal maybe or just a simple iron supplement. No need for formula.


----------



## despttc

Hey girls


----------



## melann13

hi!


----------



## goldstns

Hello! What's everyone doing for first birthdays?


----------



## Try Rocking

Hey ladies :)

My two are having a joint birthday party with the theme 'Winter Wonderland'. Since we're usually knee deep in snow and we have a perfect little hill behind us I figured it was the best option :) 

How are you all doing?


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hi ladies!

We're having a little tea party! I can't wait! 

Hope everyone's little ones are doing well! 

Em xxx


----------



## goldstns

Cute. Not sure what well do, but something with pooh bear. She loves pooh.


----------



## lian_83

Hi girls.
I dont have much planned as it will only be me and my hubby plus 1-2 friends invited. 
Also, I just found out that I'm pregnant again, and this time MS is much worse.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Congratulations Lian! Sorry to hear about the ms. Hope it eases up over Christmas and lo birthday for you 
Xx


----------



## goldstns

Congrats lian!! We r trying for #2 as well. Just started trying last one took 8 months...hope this isn't as long
.


----------



## lian_83

Thanks Emily. Good luck goldstns! I heard women are more fertile within 2-3 years PP. It took us 5 years to conceive DS, and this one took only 5 irregular cycles, so it's true for my case.


----------



## salamander91

Congrats lian!

And good luck goldstns. We'll be TTC in September after we get married :)


----------



## despttc

congrats lian


----------



## wrightywales

Congrats Lian :)

Goldstns good luck :) OH and I are just starting TTC #2


----------



## goldstns

Happy 1st bday the all the babies! Our party is tomorrow. Her bday is Monday.


----------



## Ameli

Congrats, Lian! Abby turned one today! I have a toddler now! :shock: We are close to TTC again too. Probably in a couple of months we'll try.
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1420385107356.jpg
File size: 63.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## melann13

Congrats lian and good luck to all those thinking about TTC!
We'll be waiting a couple of years til I have a new job settled in!


----------



## goldstns

Who's babies are walking? Alia is trying so hard!


----------



## xxemmyxx

My little boy has been walking for 2 months now!! So we have graduated to full on running and climbing the sofa. It is his birthday next Thursday.

Happy first birthday babies xx

I have been ttc2 since he was 6 months old, no luck, my cycles are all over the place! I dunno what to do maybe I just need to leave it for longer.


----------



## melann13

Felicity's not walking. She started crawling at 7mos and is super fast and stands up, so I don't think she's motivated at all to walk, which is fine :). she is jabbering like crazy and does say a few words. Her top two teeth finally popped through (she already had the top lateral incisors, so she looked like a little vampire for quite awhile. The top two aren't dropped too far yet, but they're through and should add to her smile soon! She'll be one in two weeks!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hattie is 1 tomorrow!

She's been crawling since 7 months too. She started walking a week ago. She's still not walking everywhere but she will walk across the room if she can be bothered! 

Still only got 4 teeth! Top ones aren't all the way out yet either!

xx


----------



## goldstns

Alia has all but like 2 molars... It's been a hard few weeks with all the molars coming threw in like 2 weeks.


----------



## despttc

No walking yet. N is crawling a lot now


----------



## goldstns

Alia has definitely started walking more. We found out 3 days ago we are very cautiously pregnant!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Congratulations goldstns! Sending lots of sticky vibes! 

Em xx


----------



## despttc

So we've a lot of to-be-moms I guess


----------



## Pnutsprincess

How is everyone doing? Chase is walking everywhere now. Babbling away as well.


----------



## despttc

Hi.
How's everyone doing?


----------



## Ameli

:hi: I'm also on the fb group with you, despttc but wanted to respond here! :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Hi everyone! Hope all the January babies are doing well. I'm expecting number two!! And can't wait for jaxson to be a big brother xx


----------



## wrightywales

Awww congrats emmy :) I'm due with number 2 18th december x

Lian - loving the new ticker hun Congrats :) x


----------



## xxemmyxx

Congrats wrighty!! You nearly had another January baby! Aww that will be a lovely Christmas present xx


----------



## lian_83

Thanks and massive congrats Wrighty! 

Having 2 under 2 is surprisingly manageable even though it's just me and DH. Thankfully, this new bub sleeps very well and hardly cries.


----------



## medic76097

Is anyone still around!?!? Updates?? I'm 5 dpo and thinking I'm days away from another BFP!!!


----------



## wrightywales

Hi medic :) Good luck 

Quite a few of us on the FB group are now expecting :) Im 28 weeks and measuring big so have growth scan on the 8th just to check size of baby and fluid


----------



## medic76097

Yea. Congrats!! This will *fingers crossed* be our third. :)


----------



## salamander91

Hi medic! I'm 12+5 :) FX for you! Xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Fingers crossed for a bfp medic! I am almost 18 weeks with number 2 and I just found out I am having a girl so I am super happy! X


----------



## Pnutsprincess

xxemmyxx said:


> Hi everyone! Hope all the January babies are doing well. I'm expecting number two!! And can't wait for jaxson to be a big brother xx

Congrats! I just had number 2 August 15 and Chase is an awesome Big brother


----------



## medic76097

I think I see a line on the lower one.... Opinions?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Ameli

medic76097 said:


> I think I see a line on the lower one.... Opinions?

I see it!


----------



## xxemmyxx

medic76097 said:


> I think I see a line on the lower one.... Opinions?

I can see a line but it looks grey not pink, could be an evap, but my bfp started with evaps around 7dpo and then turned pink but sooooo faint at 10dpo. How many dpo are you?


----------



## medic76097

xxemmyxx said:


> medic76097 said:
> 
> 
> I think I see a line on the lower one.... Opinions?
> 
> I can see a line but it looks grey not pink, could be an evap, but my bfp started with evaps around 7dpo and then turned pink but sooooo faint at 10dpo. How many dpo are you?Click to expand...

8 dpo today. I tested this morning and then ran out the door for class. Lol so I don't know what that one looked like and won't till I get home but it will be long dry by then. Oh well. Few more days and I'll know


----------



## medic76097

Does it look like Evap?? It came up right away and seems pink??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## wrightywales

I think I see something but hard to tell in that pic wait a couple of days and test again x


----------



## medic76097

wrightywales said:


> I think I see something but hard to tell in that pic wait a couple of days and test again x

Line?
  



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 14


----------



## medic76097

Tested with an IC this morning and got a line so I'm guessing it's official !!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 85 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Pnutsprincess

medic76097 said:


> Tested with an IC this morning and got a line so I'm guessing it's official !!

Congrats!


----------



## xxemmyxx

medic76097 said:


> Tested with an IC this morning and got a line so I'm guessing it's official !!

Congrats!! Have you done anymore tests? My ic's were very faint like that but a frer showed a good line x


----------



## medic76097

xxemmyxx said:


> medic76097 said:
> 
> 
> Tested with an IC this morning and got a line so I'm guessing it's official !!
> 
> Congrats!! Have you done anymore tests? My ic's were very faint like that but a frer showed a good line xClick to expand...

Yes. Positives on two frers and a digital


----------



## wrightywales

medic76097 said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medic76097 said:
> 
> 
> Tested with an IC this morning and got a line so I'm guessing it's official !!
> 
> Congrats!! Have you done anymore tests? My ic's were very faint like that but a frer showed a good line xClick to expand...
> 
> Yes. Positives on two frers and a digitalClick to expand...

Congrats medic :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## medic76097

wrightywales said:


> medic76097 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medic76097 said:
> 
> 
> Tested with an IC this morning and got a line so I'm guessing it's official !!
> 
> Congrats!! Have you done anymore tests? My ic's were very faint like that but a frer showed a good line xClick to expand...
> 
> Yes. Positives on two frers and a digitalClick to expand...
> 
> Congrats medic :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...


Thanks Very very excited about this one for sure!!


----------



## salamander91

Congratulations medic! Xx


----------



## Pnutsprincess

medic76097 said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medic76097 said:
> 
> 
> Tested with an IC this morning and got a line so I'm guessing it's official !!
> 
> Congrats!! Have you done anymore tests? My ic's were very faint like that but a frer showed a good line xClick to expand...
> 
> Yes. Positives on two frers and a digitalClick to expand...

Congrats, hoping Team Pink for you!


----------



## despttc

congrats, Medic


----------

